# NATE > Knicks



## JM

Season starts tonight!

New season = new thread.

Get your predictions in and what not. Some of you have done that already in the off-season thread. 

Tonights predictions:

Wizards at *Cavs*
Celtics at *Heat*
Mavs at *Lakers*


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*










Looking forward to seeing Bradley Beal's game as well.


----------



## Notorious

Was gonna post this in the old thread, but saw it was closed so whatever.



abrown0718 said:


> Blow up what? We have one of the best centers in the league in his prime, one of the best scorers in his prime, and a young guard with huge potential in Shump. If anything you would build around them.
> 
> If you're talking about moving Amare, no one is gonna take him unless we take back garbage or longer contracts. Pass. Like it or not, he's ours. I feel bad for him because he put in that work this offseason and for the short time he played this preseason he looked like the old Amare.
> 
> All of this is moot though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not trying to hear what you have to say


You guys are a joke. The core you guys have now is not capable of winning a championship, you guys make dumb front office moves, the list goes on and on.

The Knicks don't even have a future. The only player on the team under 25 is Iman Shumpert, everyone else is either over 30 or approaching 30. I remember at one point in time, the future was bright when you had guys like Jeremy Lin, Danilo Gallinari, Landry Fields, Wilson Chandler, to name a few. Now you guys have nothing. You've assembled a team that isn't capable of being a legit championship contender, your cap situation is all screwed up, you have an incompetent owner and you have no future as far as young players go.

The Knicks are a complete and total mess and only a Knicks homer would argue otherwise.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

The Knicks are never, ever going to matter again lol.

Kevin Garnett is EXTREMELY angry at Ray Allen for joining the Heat lol. Jimmies confirmed to be rustled.


----------



## Notorious

They've been the laughing stock of the NBA for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Wizards at *Cavs*
Celtics at *Heat*
Mavs at *Lakers*

Wizards w/o Wall or Nene should not be winning, but then again, it's the Cavs so who knows..

Hope Allen shits all over Boston tonight.

Mavs/Lakers.. *yawn*


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Canadian are you a Heat fan?


----------



## Notorious

Ray Allen won't do shit.

Celtics will win, since we always dominate the Heat in the season and lose to them in the playoffs. Expecting Rondo to have a huge game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



JM said:


> Canadian are you a Heat fan?


No, I'm a LeBron fan :cheer

I only really want Celts to lose so bad cause of Notorious.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Lulz, such a hater notorious. Ray Allen will hit 2 or 3 threes. No doubt.

I wish the Warriors will say if Bogut and Curry are playing tomorrow. Curry is probable, Bogut who the hell knows. Cash league implications here! Bogut will probably remain on my bench.

Nene is a GTD btw. Not ruled out. He could come off the bench.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



JM said:


> Lulz, such a hater notorious. Ray Allen will hit 2 or 3 threes. No doubt.
> 
> I wish the Warriors will say if Bogut and Curry are playing tomorrow. Curry is probable, Bogut who the hell knows. Cash league implications here! Bogut will probably remain on my bench.
> 
> Nene is a GTD btw. Not ruled out. He could come off the bench.


According to the news on Fantasy, Curry seems like he is playing tomorrow. I doubt Bogut is though. It's okay, we got FESTUSSSSSSSS~


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Who is we Canadian?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I doubt he's a Warriors fan, we are few and far between in these parts.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Klay Thompson is going to have a breakout year.


----------



## Xile44

I'm actually interested in the Cavs, this year. They'll be fighting for a seed unless they aren't healthy or Kyrie hits a J Wall slump. 

Cavs
Heat
Lakers


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

CJ Miles will be the X-FACTOR for Cleveland this year.


----------



## Notorious

JM said:


> Lulz, such a hater notorious. Ray Allen will hit 2 or 3 threes. No doubt.
> 
> I wish the Warriors will say if Bogut and Curry are playing tomorrow. Curry is probable, Bogut who the hell knows. Cash league implications here! Bogut will probably remain on my bench.
> 
> Nene is a GTD btw. Not ruled out. He could come off the bench.


Oh wow, 6 or 9 points...such a major impact :kobe

Anyway, my predictions for today:

Wizards vs.* Cavaliers* _KYRIE TIME. That's all._
*Celtics* vs. Heat _I think it'll be close but I think the Celtics will sneak out with a win. Expecting Rondo & KG both to have big games._
Mavericks vs. *Lakers* _Mavs just too banged up to complete with a team stacked like the Lakers._


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

That's all he's there for so that's all that matters. Hit clutch 3s. The team was already dominant and now they have Ray Allen playing minutes instead of... James Jones and ... Mike Miller. At least with Allen there is some consequence to stepping out on him as he actually can make things happen off the dribble unlike Miller and James Jones. I can't believe I'm even saying ways that Allen is better than Jones and Miller. Such a hater you are. 

What is your prediction for Allen's stat line tonight Notorious. What constitutes "WON'T DO SHIT".


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Allen can't do shit off the dribble.

He's a washed up spot-up shooting role player with glass ankles.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Oh god you're a lost cause.

The hate blinds you. I get it but still. Yeash.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm not a lost cause.

Ray Allen's fans just don't want to accept him for what he truly is, both on and off the court.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

:lmao



















Allen is going to have a good year. Face it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

He could have a good year? A spot-up shooting role player playing alongside Wade & LeBron?

He should have a good year for them. He's in the perfect situation to succeed, a system that will hide his ever so many flaws and play to his biggest strength.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I'd say it would be cool if Allen hits the game winner tonight but we all know the game will be over before the final shot tonight :lelbron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yeah the game will be over before the final shot. And I know why.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Too many missed FTs. That will contribute, yes :bron2


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Allen is in the perfect role for him at this point in his career. He's not going to be carrying a scoring load - I'd say he averages about 10 per game this year, tops. He's going to be spotting up for threes in transition and camping out in corners for when James and Wade drive to the hole. His defensive weakness will be masked because of the two aforementioned players who basically defend all 5 positions. Ray Ray is set this season.

As for tonight's matchups, Heat will win a close game that includes Rondo going off and KG yelling at numerous people/pounding his chest. James will be his usual self. Ray will hit a few threes.

Lakers/Mavs is depressing because it's the first season Dirk won't be in the starting lineup since forever. Lakers will win.

Don't care about Wizards/Cavs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

MAVS

No DIRK, no problem. I hope Delonte has been cut. Going to check that out right now.

edit: He has been.:mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



JM said:


> Too many missed FTs. That will contribute, yes :bron2


LeBron & Wade will probably get thrown out of the game before halftime for excessive flopping :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



MrMister said:


> MAVS
> 
> No DIRK, no problem.  I hope Delonte has been cut. Going to check that out right now.
> 
> edit: He has been.:mark:


MAVS

I don't think they stand much of a chance tonight, sadly. Delonte was decent in his role last year but I really couldn't care less that he's gone. He has too much baggage.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

The only way the Mavs win is if O.J. Mayo goes into GOD mode.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

No Notorious, just no.

MrMister and TLK, can we talk up CROWDER? Are you familiar?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yes JM, just yes.

LeBron was already getting technicals for flopping even in the pre-season, him & Wade will continue to do it in the regular season and I can't wait till they get punished for it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



The Lady Killer said:


> MAVS
> 
> I don't think they stand much of a chance tonight, sadly. Delonte was decent in his role last year but I really couldn't care less that he's gone. He has too much baggage.


Yeah it probably won't be much of a game, but oh how glorious it would be if the MAVS could pull it off somehow.

How long is DIRK supposed to be out?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

It was supposed to be about ~6 weeks from the time of his surgery, which was like 10 days ago. Think I read that he'll miss close to 10-12 games. Their record is so bad when he doesn't play. Hope they can muster a .500 start while he's on the sidelines.

edit - JM, Crowder has definitely been impressive in the preseason, but as the Lakers will prove, preseason doesn't mean much. I'm hopeful that Crowder will be what Beaubois hasn't been...


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

So to be clear here Notorious, your prediction is the Celtics will win and Lebron AND Wade will be ejected in the first half. 

Well I guess that's why you think the Celtics will win :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

No my prediction is the Celtics will win because we will outplay Miami tonight. But if we don't win, it's no big deal to me. Not like we are expected to win.

Only way I'll be pissed if we lose is if we make stupid mistakes/decisions that cost us the game. Or if Ray Allen hits the game winner.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*






Going to watch this over and over again to tide me over until 5 o'clock.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Come back strong DIRK! Yeah .500 would be about as good a scenario as can be without him.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Way to backpeddle Notorious, probably a good idea lulz.



The Lady Killer said:


> edit - JM, Crowder has definitely been impressive in the preseason, but as the Lakers will prove, preseason doesn't mean much. I'm hopeful that Crowder will be what Beaubois hasn't been...


Most people I talk to blame Carlisle for Beaubois's stalled development.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm not backpedaling anything, it's the truth.

If we lose, I'm not gonna rage unless one of those two things I mentioned happens.

Oh how I wish Avery Bradley was playing


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Gotta wait till tomorrow for my bulls to play 

Not sure how good the Kings are looking though haven't paid any mind to them


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Notorious you should put up Ray Allen as your avatar if the Celtics lose. 










BAM.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

How about an avatar/sig bet whatever your choice is...

Who scores more points tonight between Jason Terry & Ray Allen.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Sure, I take Jason Terry.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

No


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

One is backing up Courtney Lee and the other is backing up Dwayne Wade. Tough one lulz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I see you don't have faith in ya boy Ray-Ray :kobe3


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

And you don't have faith in the Celtics :bron2

You aren't very good at smilie coordination. What on earth does Kobe have to do with a Heat/Celtics game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Shit, I'll take the bet if JM won't. Allen goes for more points than Terry tonight. 



JM said:


> One is backing up Courtney Lee and the other is backing up Dwayne Wade. Tough one lulz.


One is being defended by Dwyane Wade/LeBron James/Shane Battier, the other by Courtney Lee. Tough one lulz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



JM said:


> And you don't have faith in the Celtics :bron2
> 
> You aren't very good at smilie coordination. What on earth does Kobe have to do with a Heat/Celtics game.


There aren't any Celtic smilies...

Except for KG and those are all pretty much him making angry faces.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm not convinced of that WWF. Lebron will be on Truth. Wade could be on Rondo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

LeBron ain't guarding Pierce. Battier will.

Wouldn't be surprised if LeBron guards Rondo.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Battier is starting?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Isn't the starting 5 Chalmers/Wade/James/Battier/Bosh?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Lulz really. If only the Celtics had a centre.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Ty Lawson and the Nuggets have agreed on a 4 year, 48 mil contract extension.

Actually a reasonable deal IMO for a top 10 PG who has improved every year since he's been in the NBA and is looking like he'll be the team's #1 option for the years to come.

Hey JM, I'm hearing that Crowder may start at PF for the Mavs tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Notorious said:


> How about an avatar/sig bet whatever your choice is...
> 
> Who scores more points tonight between Jason Terry & Ray Allen.


COURTNEY LEE


----------



## JM

CROWDER. what's the source Notorious.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Some of the writers for ESPN Dallas on Twitter.


----------



## JM

so it's Marion/Crowder/brand I take it?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Marion/Crowder/Curry.

Curry is probably only start because of Dwight, Brand's too small to match up against Dwight.


----------



## JM

Lulz I'd put brand on Howard over curry tbh. he's a more physical defender.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

He's better too but whatever.

Brand will more than likely play the majority of minutes at center anyway, so no biggie.

This is looking like the 10-man rotation for Dallas tonight:
Collison/Roddy
Mayo/Jones
Marion/Carter
Crowder/Wright
Curry/Brand

God help Dallas. Only way I see them winning is:
A. O.J. Mayo enters GOD mode
B. Caron Butler shows up to the game wearing a suit :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Ok so from what's being reported, James Harden was actually willing to take OKC's offer of 4 years, 53 mil but the only way he would accept it is if he received a trade kicker in his contract should the Thunder have decided to trade him, which the Thunder wouldn't give him and I don't understand why.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

pretty sweet odds for the celtics to win it all at 5dimes.eu +2000. just bet $100.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Not looking good for Brooklyn's Opener which is facing a possibility of being canceled. 



> The Nets' grand plan for a nationally televised opening night sell-out crowd to launch Barclays Center seems threatened, if not doomed, as the city tries to recover from a devastating attack from the sea. Hurricane Sandy has shut down the city's subways and Long Island Railroad which would bring the majority of fans to the game.
> 
> The NBA. was evaluating the situation Tuesday as New York began to recover from the storm, Howard Beck reports.
> 
> "Tonight’s games will be played," Tim Frank, the N.B.A.’s senior vice president for communications, told Beck in an e-mail. "We are still assessing the situation with regards to the rest of the week."
> 
> There is no timetable for a decision, but with Mayor Michael Bloomberg saying the subways could be down for "four of five days." As much as 75 percent of the crowd is expected to arrive by mass transit, either the subway or LIRR. In addition, it's uncertain when most of the metropolitan area will see power return.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

No Wall means a Wizards loss. Really excited to see how Beal looks out there.. I'm expecting a playoff bid this year since we've added some depth in Okafor and Ariza.

Such a dumb trade though, our ceiling is an 8th seed now


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Are the games on ESPN or TNT tonight?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

TNT.
NBATV tomorrow.
TNT again Thursday.
ESPN Friday.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Cavs
Heat
Lakers

all by double digits


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yuck all the wizards backup guards are awful

AJ Price starting

lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

NASH NASH NASH :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Magic said:


> NASH NASH NASH :mark:


Yeah, as much as I want the MAVS to win tonight, I do enjoy watching Nash play. Hope he leads the league in assists again.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Heading home. NBA is back :mark: Miami vs Boston is such a great rivalry. Expecting Rondo to have a huge game tonight. Did he work on a jumper this offseason.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Notorious I still can't find anywhere that says CROWDER is starting. Link?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

he said twitter, JM.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Twitter is huge. Who said it. How has it not been leaked elsewhere.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Brah, search Jae Crowder's name on Twitter and you will find multiple people reporting it.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm more or less twitter inept but I figured it out how to search. Thanks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

You're pretty inept in general tbh. :bron2


Who is the Wizards starting point guard with Wall injured?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

A.J. Price I think.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Notorious said:


> Was gonna post this in the old thread, but saw it was closed so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a joke. The core you guys have now is not capable of winning a championship, you guys make dumb front office moves, the list goes on and on.
> 
> The Knicks don't even have a future. The only player on the team under 25 is Iman Shumpert, everyone else is either over 30 or approaching 30. I remember at one point in time, the future was bright when you had guys like Jeremy Lin, Danilo Gallinari, Landry Fields, Wilson Chandler, to name a few. Now you guys have nothing. You've assembled a team that isn't capable of being a legit championship contender, your cap situation is all screwed up, you have an incompetent owner and you have no future as far as young players go.
> 
> The Knicks are a complete and total mess and only a Knicks homer would argue otherwise.


So basically you typed all this out to say exactly what I said? Do you not know what Dolan looks like? Everything you listed is his fault, hence I said it was a moot point. He's not blowing anything up when him and his yes men architected this team. Nothing good will happen as long as he calls the shots, but go ahead and let that Knicks hate show.

Anyway, predictions

Wizards at *Cavs*
Celtics at *Heat*
Mavs at *Lakers*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Still not sure if I should watch the ring ceremony for the Heat. I hate them so very very much.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

StarzNBarz do you have any opening night words or wisdom for us?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

why do you hate me so much?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

he doesn't. he's just a CUNT, that won't admit he's a cunt. not saying it as a bad thing either so I'm not flaming. :side:


Hopefully this will be a good game until the Heat/Celtics start.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Granger out indefinitely 

Maybe Aid was right in his prediction


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



JM said:


> Who is we Canadian?


Oh shut up.



KAEPERNICK said:


> I doubt he's a Warriors fan, we are few and far between in these parts.


If I wanted to support a third team, I'd definitely pick the Warriors.



Xile44 said:


> I'm actually interested in the Cavs, this year. They'll be fighting for a seed unless they aren't healthy or Kyrie hits a J Wall slump.
> 
> Cavs
> Heat
> Lakers


Not really, 8th seed is up for grabs between Atlanta, Milwaukee and Toronto.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Great time of the year. Love watching the NBA! Since we don't have a team here in San Diego I have my choice of teams to root for. And I'm not like those frontrunners and bandwagon fans who root for the popular high profile teams like the Lakers or Knicks! I hate those type of fans. 

Lets go Heat!!!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Did Stern call the Hurricane Katrina?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Canadian said:


> Not really, 8th seed is up for grabs between Atlanta, Milwaukee and Toronto.


the season hasn't started yet so to say that the 8th seed is only up for grabs for three teams is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Stall_19 said:


> And I'm not like those frontrunners and bandwagon fans who root for the popular *high profile teams like the Lakers or Knicks!* I hate those type of fans.





> Lets go *Heat!!!!!!*


And they aren't? :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Stall_19 said:


> Great time of the year. Love watching the NBA! Since we don't have a team here in San Diego I have my choice of teams to root for. And I'm not like those frontrunners and bandwagon fans who root for the popular high profile teams like the Lakers or Knicks! I hate those type of fans.
> 
> Lets go Heat!!!!!!


Yeah the Heat don't have many bandwagon fans......:lmao


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm the only REAL bandwagon Heat fan on this site. Stop it, 11er.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Kobe Bryant
Feeling good enough to play tonight! I’ll use my strong midsoles for added cushion on the foot for more protection.
Looking forward to this journey as I'm sure you are.
It's Go Time.
Mamba out

dat mamba


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Ether said:


> Yeah the Heat don't have many bandwagon fans......:lmao


Well yeah, that was the point. I'm the hypocritical wwe heel when it comes to this.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I've come to accept the fact that the NBA really is a 4 or 5 deep team league and am just gonna enjoy the great play of the GOAT for the year. (fyi GOAT = :scalabrine Ik he retired but he still needs to be recognized for his GOATness

And Pistons ceiling is probably 35 wins. Need another lottery pick and really an 8 seed doesn't do them much good. It'll be interesting to see how Monroe/Drummond work out, but really they need one more poor year and a 6-10 pick before they should really be thinking playoffs. Then they can get rid of Charlie V and be a low seed contender.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Ray looking at home with DA HEAT. 

I'm cheering for the officials in this game.



Canadian said:


> Oh shut up.


Oh come on now, let's be real here.

How many teams do you cheer for? All small cracks aside.

It is way more than anyone should.


----------



## The Mother Dragon

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Courtney Lee is looking awesome at the moment, who was the Ray Allen fella we let go of don't need anymore. We have Courtney Lee and Jason Terry is also on the bench.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

:lmao at Garnett

oh and Mother Dragon, there's your answer right there :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

RAY ALLEN.

:lmao FLAT TOP.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

KG gives Allen the cold shoulder and Ray Ray makes him pay :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Jeff Green is such GARBAGE.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I have no idea what positions any of the heat are currently playing. Such an oddly put together team.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

God, Blake Griffin has so little charisma.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Surprised game is going with this fast pace. These two teams are elite defenses. Bostons offense looks pretty damn good even without Rondo trying to score.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Sweet Lew is going to rape KG, as usual.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Stall_19 said:


> God, Blake Griffin has so little charisma.


This isn't Pro Graps.

Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis are going to be huge for the Heat. They're just brought in to shoot and with the ball movement the Heat have, they're going to be wide open all season long.

Just concede now, fellas. The repeat is coming.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

DAT BLOCK by Sweet Lew on Sullinger. :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Knicks/Nets being played, good


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Larry Hughes sighting :lmao


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I wonder how Kobe is going to react now that he isn't the best player on his team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

It wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Kobe will react by having that player traded to Miami like he did last time


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



JM said:


> Ray looking at home with DA HEAT.
> 
> I'm cheering for the officials in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on now, let's be real here.
> 
> How many teams do you cheer for? All small cracks aside.
> 
> It is way more than anyone should.


All cracks aside, the teams I always want to win in order are 1) Raptors 2) Clippers 3) Warriors 4) Kings
I like these 4 teams a lot, okay I'm sorry, I can't really just pick one.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Bass just got SHIT on!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

GOAT already in midseason mode.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Lebron's outstanding passing ability got him that dunk. Celts defended the dudes he could pass to but forgot to get someone on Lebron. Dude needs to enter a freaking dunk contest already.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Jeff Green is awful

will no doubt be one of the worst contracts in the league soon enough for some bench player


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Meanwhile Anderson Varejao has 22 rebounds in the Cavs game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Bullets/Cavs going down to the wire for a higher lottery pick right now


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Allen can't create off of the dribble, Notorious said. Terry would score more points than Allen, Notorious said.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Those days of Celtics being one of the top defensive teams are over...Gonna get real ugly at times this year for them...Real ugly


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Nah, bro. KG is totally going to win DPOY!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Lol hey Notorious what'd you say bout Ray Allen again?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

That he's a role player?

I don't take back anything I said.

He's having a great game. So what?


Yeah Boston's defense getting beaten by the best team in the NBA in the first game of the season means they'll be a terrible defensive team this year :kobe

You people can't be this simple-minded.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

He's clearly not the piece of shit you claim he is. Now, go put on that Allen avatar.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Beat LA chants? They need to worry about Indiana first


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm not putting on shit. JM never agreed to it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I DID. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

almost as simple minded as suggesting that Wade is regressing because he was injured last year?


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

so who was calling barbosa trash in the old discussion thread


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

But he has regressed.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Champ said:


> so who was calling barbosa trash in the old discussion thread


Notorious and Starz. :romo


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Magic said:


> almost as simple minded as suggesting that Hughes is regressing because he was injured last year?


Fixed


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yeah I did say Barbosa sucked. So the fuck what?


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

know your players, notorious. know your players.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

You obviously know nothing about current or former Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yeah I know.

I wish I could have the basketball knowledge of you guys, and judge players & teams off one game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Credit Boston for this comeback though..Ironically their defense started it..Miami had 100 with about 9 minutes to go..Only scored 15 pts since


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I wish I could have the basketball knowledge of you, judging Ray Allen off of the uniform he wears. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Who's judging Ray Allen off the uniform he wears?

I'd say the same if he was still in Boston.

At this point in his career, I feel he's a spot-up shooting role player. The best in the league at it, but it is what it is.

You people act as if I hate Ray Allen because he plays in Miami. I hated Ray Allen while he was in Boston, don't believe me go check the old NBA thread.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Rondo out here trying to decapitate Hughes :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Time to listen to weei and listen to these fans act like just one loss but if they won it would be a big deal oh and plus blame the refs.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I could easily go back and find you on Allen's dick the year before Notorious. You're wrong about Allen, that's it. Sometimes are people are right, other times they're wrong.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

And I could easily go back and find comments where I bashed Ray in a Celtics uniform. Your point?

I'm not wrong as there's no way to prove me wrong just like there's no way to prove you right. These are all just opinions.

You think Ray Allen is the best SG in the NBA and I don't, and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

He all over Allen's dick pre-ASG. 


Notorious is bipolar with his basketball opinions guys, leave him alone.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

OKC got screwed man..This TNT opening night game should be them vs Spurs not 2 squads that got dismissed from the playoffs before them


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Magic said:


> almost as simple minded as suggesting that Wade is regressing because he was injured last year?


He is.. Last year Wade was the most inconsistent player in the league.

Granted he got surgery so I'm expecting much more from him this year but his ceiling now is probably 20-22 ppg..

I will say though, he had a fucking awesome game.. I don't expect it to keep up but judging by tonight he's improved a lot on getting to the rim by being patient rather than just exploding to the basket. This could be his last really good year


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

...

Right, Allen is the best SG in the NBA. Lulz.

Tell me this Notorious, we got a one game sample to go off of. Based off that game who is more right.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Only people who know nothing about basketball judge players based off one game samples.

Tonight Anderson Varejao had 23 rebounds, so does that mean he's the best rebounder in the NBA and no one's close?

Tonight LeBron got injured, so does that mean he's one of the most injury prone players in the NBA?

Dwight Howard just missed a dunk, does that mean he's lost his athleticism?

Judging players off one game is as stupid as it gets.

And even then, using your little one game sample size theory...that doesn't prove anything I said wrong. Ray scoring 19 points off the bench doesn't mean he isn't a spot-up shooting role player. James Jones has had games where he's scored 20+, Daniel Gibson has had 30 point games, Steve Novak has had 10 three pointer games, etc.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

:lmao you are embarrassing yourself right now. 

Just answer the question. Be accountable for the things your type.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Just like I said when I edited my post.

That one game sample doesn't prove me wrong about Ray being a spot-up shooting role player.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

PUT THE RAY ALLEN AVATAR ON, *****.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I NEVER AGREED TO A AVATAR-BET WITH YOU, *****.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

...

How many of those points did he even get from spot up shots?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Notorious said:


> I NEVER AGREED TO A AVATAR-BET WITH YOU, *****.


I took JM's place. Stop being a little bitch. You're on Starz's level right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I never agreed to an avatar-bet with you, I'm not putting on the Ray Allen avatar. Get over it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

@JM. Ray was wide open majority of the game..Shoot, most of the Heat players were wide open most of the game..I'd bet Ray had more points in the paint compared to spot up..Maybe 3 shots from spot up


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



WWF said:


> I took JM's place. Stop being a little bitch. You're on Starz's level right now.


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Dirk-less Mavs keeping it close early...Im confused


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



StarzNBarz said:


> whats that supposed to mean?


I honestly don't find you that bad, not as bad as others, but your PG rankings as well as the hate on DWill caused all this backlash.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Eddy Curry is terrible


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Hey Ether, now I see what you were saying in the old thread about Eddy Curry getting the ball down-low and never passing. Jesus Christ.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

My god, Curry couldn't jump over a paper cup


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Magic said:


> I honestly don't find you that bad, not as bad as others, but your PG rankings as well as the hate on DWill caused all this backlash.


im not gonna back down from my pg ranking nor my dwill "hate" I dont hate dwill hes a great player. I dont see what caused so much commotion by me saying that d will is the 4th best pg in the nba. CP3, healthy rose, rondo, then dwill.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

StarzNBarz it's because your opinion is unpopular.

That tends to happen when it comes to certain players here :kobe


Anyway...Jae Crowder looks impressive from what I've seen so far. I didn't watch him in the preseason but he should be a solid piece in the Mavs rotation this year.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



HeatWave said:


> My god, Curry couldn't jump over a piece of paper


fixed.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

My power was out for 2 hours so I couldn't see the Heat/Celtics game, damn.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

I'm glad you are hopping on the CROWDER bandwagon, Notorious.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Apparenly Beaubois is from France. Each of the 37 times they've mentioned it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Get Vince Carcass outta there and put OJ da gawd in


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Why is this game close? Dirk is nowhere to be found & Curry is Texas two-stepping every time down the court


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



HeatWave said:


> Why is this game close? Dirk is nowhere to be found & *Curry is Texas two-stepping every time down the court*


Words cannot express how hard I laughed at this.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Damn, Jeff Green played that bad? Reading previous pages and all I see is how bad he sucks lol


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

yea and ray allen is the best SG in the nba


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Damn Crowder is balling.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Crowder & The Manimal gonna make waist-length dreds the new fad for the NBA if they keep balling


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Vince Carter is done, and has been for 2 seasons now

Please just retire or go to China like your cousin did


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

damn whos worse carcass or curry


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Steve Nash couldn't guard a toddler.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Not sure the Lakers are the team to best utilized Steve Nash.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



> . Ray Allen said a few plays later KG gave him a dap. A reporter was confused, so Ray clarified: "We pounded fists."


Ha! smh


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Why does Rick keep insisting on playing Vince Carter he is complete dog 

play more of Crowder and Wright


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Ya Carter pretty much embarrassed himself that half. I'm sure he'll throw up another handful of bricks in the second.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Nuggets & OKC are salivating at the opportunity to face Lakers for a spot in the finals...LA REALLY don't want to run with anyone lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

nevermind.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Just checked the Thunder's schedule..Houston comes to town next month and it's on a Wednesday..That game has to be nationally televised correct? Any way TNT works that night just for that game?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Vince Carter is fucking killing me. Please leave him on the bench in the second half.

In other news, Crowder is the fuckin' man.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Collison cookin


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Carter off the bench before Crowder again. Come on Ricky.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

...Carter is their 6th man. Of course he'll be off of the bench before Crowder.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Every time Carter misses a dunk I cringe


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

He should be there 10th man.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

This rebound battle between Curry & Howard is quite exciting...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Pau Gasol is a woman.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



HeatWave said:


> This rebound battle between Curry & Howard is quite exciting...


Curry has played much better than myself and the rest of the world expected.


----------



## H

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Curry can still play some offense, but he can't guard the water cooler.

Edit: That Samsung commercial with Lebron feels like its about 2 minutes long.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

If the Lakers do actually lose, all the haters are going to spiral out of control, Lakers will lose bandwagonners for a bit until they win, etc.

The thing is though, the Mavericks shouldn't even be a threat on paper. Guess mixing the trio together + terrible bench players doesn't really help them much, does it?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Good thing Dirk didn't play...This could've been ALOT worse


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yeah, I guess you guys didn't listen when anyone that has any idea about basketball was saying that the Lakers wouldn't come in with perfect chemistry and destroy people.


Before people start putting the blame all over the place it all goes to free throws. We're 12-31.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Lakers will start the season 9-8 then go on a 12 game win streak, book it


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Screw you Stern...Should've been getting entertained by OKC..smh




Magic said:


> Yeah, I guess you guys didn't listen when anyone that has any idea about basketball was saying that the Lakers wouldn't come in with perfect chemistry and destroy people.
> 
> 
> Before people start putting the blame all over the place it all goes to free throws. We're 12-31.



It's not like the Mavs have perfect chemistry..they're incorporating a lot of new pieces too


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

MAVS!!!! :hb


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



HeatWave said:


> Screw you Stern...Should've been getting entertained by OKC..smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like the Mavs have perfect chemistry..they're incorporating a lot of new pieces too


And the Mavs didn't shoot 12-31 from the stripe. That is honestly why we lost and if Dwight doesn't fix his shit then there will be more coming. He got owned badly this game and he's supposed to be our best player.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Will be even better when Kaman and Dirk return and Curry won't get any minutes (even though I never expected him to give us that kind of production tonight).


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Magic said:


> Yeah, I guess you guys didn't listen when anyone that has any idea about basketball was saying that the Lakers wouldn't come in with perfect chemistry and destroy people.
> 
> 
> Before people start putting the blame all over the place it all goes to free throws. We're 12-31.


A guy that knows a lot more about basketball than me once told me that games usually come down to rebounding and free throws. You can often look at the rebound differential and/or free throws missed and get the difference in the final score. He was probably more articulate and detailed about it, and I've probably forgot some more of the details but there it is.


MAVS


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



MrMister said:


> A guy that knows a lot more about basketball than me once told me that games usually come down to rebounding and free throws. You can often look at the rebound differential and/or free throws missed and get the difference in the final score. He was probably more articulate and detailed about it, and I've probably forgot some more of the details but there it is.
> 
> 
> MAVS


MrMr you don't need to tell me things I already know. I'm not exactly a slack when it comes to basketball related things as it's probably the sport I know the most about.


It also comes down to the play in the paint and the Mavs owned us there too. No idea how guys were getting so many easy points in the paint when we're supposed to have three good defensive bigs. That being said I blame the whole lose on Dwight. Yeah, the whole lose. All the things we did poorly in come as result of his play and I'm MAD about it as Bynum could have done better.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

lol I know you know since you put out the FT of the Lakers. I was agreeing with you UDFK.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Shoot I forgot the Mavs also have Kaman...wow...hmm...Chuck is right, can't judge em yet


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Pretty much it boils down to not utilizing Nash's strengths to their full potential by making him play a halfcourt offense, and missing 20 free throws. 

MAVS


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

How bad is nash on defence wow he is worse than i thought

western conference point guards will eat him alive. 

he made DC look like isiah thomas out there


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



Hyp- said:


> How bad is nash on defence wow he is worse than i thought
> 
> western conference point guards will eat him alive.
> 
> he made DC look like isiah thomas out there


Bruh...If PHX had more televised games over the past few years, you wouldn't have been so surprised lol


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

It was refreshing to watch a quick, athletic PG run our offense. Don't really miss J-Kidd, although he would've been a good mentor as a backup.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



> Mike Brown : "Im not surprised, I felt that would happen"


Well then....


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

:lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Both LA coaches are bottom 10 in the NBA, no question.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

that's a good thing to say after a loss. my god he's a fucking moron.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

The Lakers' greatest vice is Mike Brown.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

seriously princeton offense......

brown is an idiot.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Fire Brown.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Pretty funny that wade is the one to say things like this.



> "I got my kids watching so I stopped myself but it was a punk play by him," said Wade, who had a team-best 29 points in the win. "He clotheslined me."


This is the same guy that ran collison over last year in the playoffs and dislocated rondos elbow a couple years ago. Not to mention countless other times he has out-punked every body else in the nba.Makes me angry!!!!  :frustrate :frustrate  he tries to act all innocent when he is the biggest punk in the nba


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Not to mention mocking Dirk's illness in the 2011 Finals.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

:lol a whole damn video dedicated to his punk ass


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yeah you hate Wade but im sure theres tbis guy on the C's named Kevin Garnett with tons of incidents that show he is a dirty player. But thats just him being an intense player right


----------



## H

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Quote of the night goes to Barkley: "I want my accountant from Princeton, not my offense."


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Dwight's FTs misses: 11/14. fpalm


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> Yeah you hate Wade but im sure theres tbis guy on the C's named Kevin Garnett with tons of incidents that show he is a dirty player. But thats just him being an intense player right


This has nothing to do with KG.

Wade is one of the dirtiest players in the league, he has no room to try to "call someone out".


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Yeah, Wade is pretty much a bitch.

I told you I'd be laughing at you, Magic ique2 I couldn't do it last night as I was too sleepy to watch the whole game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



The Lady Killer said:


> Not to mention mocking Dirk's illness in the 2011 Finals.


I'm mocking anyone that catches a cold in a warm weather city in the June as well..





StarzNBarz said:


> Pretty funny that Hughes is the one to say things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same guy that ran collison over last year in the playoffs and dislocated rondos elbow a couple years ago. Not to mention countless other times he has out-punked every body else in the nba.Makes me angry!!!!  :frustrate :frustrate  he tries to act all innocent when he is the biggest punk in the nba



Biggest punk? nah..dude isn't even top 5..He's got alot more stunts to pull before he reaches the Reggie Evans/MWP/KG Mt. Rushmore of punk-ness


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 -*

I don't really remember the conditions of Dirk's illness, but what part does the weather play in a germ related illness?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

It's a common misconception that coldness causes colds. Or going outside in the rain without a coat on will cause you to catch a cold. It comes from people that don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



HeatWave said:


> I'm mocking anyone that catches a cold in a warm weather city in the June as well..


Because people don't catch colds in the summer?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Another thing that I don't understand is why the 2003-2004 Lakers are considered such a failure. They made the finals and although they lost to a team that they were favoured against it's not like it wasn't because of how good the Pistons were. Malone's injury also played a part but I digress. 


I'm well aware their goal was to win the championship and they failed, but the way in which they are used in comparisons it comes off as if they were swept in the first round of the players.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*

Get Phil Jackson on the phone now.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Every good teams goal should be to win the championship. if it not then some heads need to given shakes. That said only one team can win. That means a lot of teams fail.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

You didn't answer the question, JM, just reinforced what I was saying which is that not all teams can win the championships and it's not really fair to say that if one team doesn't win it all that they should be thought of as a colossal failure.

They had one year and once chance to do something that only 1 out of the 30 possible teams accomplishes each year. They fell short, but not by a lot, and given the circumstances it's not like that result should have been as surprising as it was.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

They failed. Along with 28 other teams. They didnt have a 1/30 chance of winning tho lulz. this isnt pick a name from a hat basketball. im not sure what youre expecting anyone to say.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

technically they had a 1/30 chance in winning. they were one out of 30 teams in the beginning of the season that had a shot at a championship. :side:

I'm curious as to why they are brought up as the worst ever comparison and something that you don't want to replicate. I'm not sure how a finals appearance in the first year of a team coming together can be seen as such a failure and a thing that you don't want to happen. Didn't the exact same thing happen to Heat? They won in their second year together, but that never had a chance to do that, for a variety of reasons.

I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHY THE 03-04 LAKERS ARE BROUGHT UP AS A BAD THING ALL THE TIME, JM, CAN YOU JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION. :bron3


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

It's going to be another long season for the Wizards. Seriously this team has been rebuilding for almost 5 years with no progress at all.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

LA and Miami are completely different circumstances. Miami put together a team they expect to be a dynasty, this could still happen. The Lakers put together a team they fully expected to be a one year team that wins the championship. Payton coming in after YEARS of no champions in seattle (i know he had a pit stop on the bucks) and Malone leaving the Jazz for one last shot at the ring. Both in their twilights, both needing to win now. both never having a better shot. They failed. The Heats quest is ongoing and will be for the next 5 years.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

So the Lakers lost last night? I was too busy to flip the game on. What happened to let Dallas spoil the debut?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



JM said:


> It's a common misconception that coldness causes colds. Or going outside in the rain without a coat on will cause you to catch a cold. It comes from people that don't know what they're talking about.






Magic said:


> I don't really remember the conditions of Dirk's illness, but what part does the weather play in a germ related illness?


The irony in the name..Cold, warm weather...nevermind


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Aid180 said:


> So the Lakers lost last night? I was too busy to flip the game on. What happened to let Dallas spoil the debut?


nothing really happened, they were beat. you can't throw in the need time to gel as an excuse because dallas has 9 new players. you could say that nash was neutralized by the laker's offense.

they missed free throws but they traded for dwight howard so they were asking for that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



JM said:


> LA and Miami are completely different circumstances. Miami put together a team they expect to be a dynasty, this could still happen. The Lakers put together a team they fully expected to be a one year team that wins the championship. Payton coming in after YEARS of no champions in seattle (i know he had a pit stop on the bucks) and Malone leaving the Jazz for one last shot at the ring. Both in their twilights, both needing to win now. both never having a better shot. They failed. The Heats quest is ongoing and will be for the next 5 years.


meh, it still prove to have as awful results as people make them out to be. Also Malone was injured, otherwise we would have own. :side:



HeatWave said:


> The irony in the name..Cold, warm weather...nevermind



To be fair, it's a really common mistake like JM said as most people are pretty ignorant about illnesses. However, you did deserve to be picked on though for even possibly suggesting that Dirk was faking. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I suggested he was faking? Why? because I said I'd mock someone for having a cold in the summer?...I've made light out of hot flashes in the winter before...just jokes

I don't think they mocked him purely based on him being sick, but media giving him the he was sick and still played great kind shtick..but whatever


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

A overhyped sickness game...where have I seen that before. :jordan


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Magic said:


> A overhyped sickness game...where have I seen that before.


Why did you have to fire shots at Magic for the 92 All-Star game?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



HeatWave said:


> Why did you have to fire shots at Magic for the 92 All-Star game?


lol. I see what you did there.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Pretty sure some still view the Heatles' first season together as a failure too. Some teams won't accept anything less than a title. In their case, they apparently won't accept anything less than 5, no 6, no 7 titles... :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Like I said, any good team not winning a championship failed. The goal in any sport is to win. Win the first game of the year and the last game of the year. Anything less is (to some extend) a failure.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I know they failed and I know they were expected to win the championships.


But when I see people comparing the current Lakers to those ones I feel as though it would be great if made it the Finals this season. It would obviously be better if we won as I'd probably RAGE a lot if they lost, but it mean we would likely have a good chance of getting it next year(like what happened with the Lakers' group from 5 years ago when Pau joined and the Heat recently). That was a one year team that managed to make the finals. This is a 2-3 year team that I see winning at least one ring.


This is a dead end conversation. I suggest not replying. I'm tired and bored and ANNOYED with anything that relates to the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

All this talk about the Lakers, what about ANDERSON MOTHERFUCKING VAREJAO?

9 points, 23 rebounds and 9 assists. Amazing performance. Kyrie was Kyrie, and Thompson & Waiters both had solid games as well.

Really I think the key to the Cavs contending for the playoffs is the health of Varejao. One of the most underrated players in the league. If he's healthy, I really like Cleveland's chances.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I tried talking about the Cavs but no one would respond to my posts.

And yeah VAJ did well last night, I was surprised to see he almost had a triple double but from what I saw in that game( the first half and end of the fourth) I shouldn't be considering I saw him setup quite a few baskets and a lot of them after his offensive boards.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Just read a report that GSW have agreed on a 4 yr $44 mil deal with Steph Curry & his non-existing ankle..Please don't confirm this


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Ahh Curry, a top PG if healthy but he's never healthy. If he was he would be already so much better at this point in his career I can't even imagine it, but I still have high hopes for him.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I'm pulling for Curry, I like the guy.

UDFK are you saying people are comparing the Lakers one game performance to them not winning the championship 8 years ago? :lmao Yeah that's stupid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

no. not that. people have been comparing this team to the one in 03-04, not the game, and I just don't see how that's a terrible comparison. I want this team to make the finals their first year, I would be stoked if they did, and that's what I'm hoping for. of course I don't want them to lose, but I think if they did they would just be more prepared to win next year as I think we at least have one more good year left in this team after this year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Eh, I think Golden State was better off letting Curry limp if he wouldn't take less..Either that or trade dude..He's about to enter Grant Hill/Orlando territory if he already hasn't


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

That team was more desperate. idk. Who cares what people say. Yesterday they sucked. I dislike the Lakers and was happy. Maybe they'll be better today.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Good deal for Curry. Too much talent and upside to not lock up.



HeatWave said:


> Eh, I think Golden State was better off letting Curry limp if he wouldn't take less..Either that or trade dude..He's about to enter Grant Hill/Orlando territory if he already hasn't


Gordon got offered a max after last season. It's worth the risk.

Speaking of Gordon, he's out indefinitely now too. What's going on? Bynum, Granger, and now Gordon


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

What's going on? Lulz.

3 injury prone players doing what's expected, missing games.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I'm talking about being out "indefinitely."


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Indefinitely could mean a day, a week, a month, a year. They don't know how long, that's the point of it being indefinite. What's surprising about that?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I don't think he knew what the word meant to be honest. 


In any case, I'm cheering for Bynum. ***** needs to get back on his feet.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> All this talk about the Lakers, what about ANDERSON MOTHERFUCKING VAREJAO?
> 
> 9 points, 23 rebounds and 9 assists. Amazing performance. Kyrie was Kyrie, and Thompson & Waiters both had solid games as well.
> 
> Really I think the key to the Cavs contending for the playoffs is the health of Varejao. One of the most underrated players in the league. If he's healthy, I really like Cleveland's chances.


why would anyone want to talk about a game the the wizards lost?

you can take the last word out and get my point. i was going to go there with the c--- but i decided not too.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Conflicting reports suggesting Dirk will only need 3 weeks for recovery. I mean, I want the guy back as much as humanly possible, but there's no need to rush if the other guys are capable of holding down the fort while you're getting back to 100%.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

So Lawson got more than Curry. As it should've been.

The Knicks-Nets game for Thursday at Barclays has been postponed due to Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Indiana/*Toronto* - Pacers lacking 2 starters I believe, Toronto will take full advantage.
*Denver*/Philly - No Bynum for Philly and Nuggets are just too good this year.
*Houston*/Detroit - Linsanity begins again
*Sacramento*/Chicago - Jimmer cheering on bench will get them going
San Antonio/*Hornets* - Don't care but I hate Spurs so..
Dallas/*Utah* - Don't care but I hate Mavs so..
*Golden State*/Phoenix - LETS GO WARRIORS CLAPCLAP
*LA Clippers*/Memphis - One of the deepest teams in the league, YOU AIN'T READY..
LA Lakers/*Portland* - LILLARD TO OUTPLAY NASH TODAY PLZ.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Indiana
Denver
Houston
Sacremento
Spurs
Dallas
Warriors
Clippers
Lakers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Pacers vs. *Raptors*
*Nuggets* vs. 76ers
Rockets vs. *Pistons*
Kings vs. *Bulls*
*Spurs* vs. Hornets
Mavericks vs. *Jazz*
Warriors vs. *Suns*
*Clippers *vs. Grizzlies
*Lakers* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



JM said:


> Indefinitely could mean a day, a week, a month, a year. They don't know how long, that's the point of it being indefinite. What's surprising about that?


Who said it was surprising? I thought it was strange coincidence that everyone that's gone down recently has an injury that keeps them out indefinitely. Nothing more.




Magic said:


> I don't think he knew what the word meant to be honest.


:kobe


*Pacers* vs. Raptors
*Nuggets* vs. 76ers
*Rockets* vs. Pistons
Kings vs. *Bulls*
*Spurs* vs. Hornets
Mavericks vs. *Jazz*
*Warriors* vs. Suns
Clippers vs. *Grizzlies*
*Lakers* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Anyone else love Kyrie Irving's game? So skilled and so efficient.


As for the Lakers, they'll be fine once they build some chemistry. Last night's game was probably the 2nd time the big 4 were on the court together. Wouldn't surprise me if they start off something like 9-8 before they get rolling. Only problem I have is seeing Steve Nash off the ball SO much.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Pacers vs. *Raptors*
*Nuggets* vs. 76ers
*Rockets* vs. Pistons
Kings vs. *Bulls*
*Spurs* vs. Hornets
*Mavericks* vs. Jazz
*Warriors* vs. Suns
*Clippers* vs. Grizzlies
*Lakers* vs. Trail Blazers



Myst said:


> Anyone else love Kyrie Irving's game?


Yes.



> Only problem I have is seeing Steve Nash off the ball SO much.


Yeah, this angers me to no end.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Nuggets opener. 

Will probably throw that game on my computer and hopefully if my roommates are down watch the NBATV games.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck they canceled the Nets/ Knick game. Ugh

So it looks like we will open against the Raptors

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Can't wait for Damian Lillard to shit on Nash tonight.

NUGGETS DEBUT TONIGHT :mark: :mark: :mark:

Brye, you don't have the League Pass 2-Week Free Trial on your TV?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Really excited to watch the Nuggets. Hoping Gallo beds a few female patrons before/during/after the game.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Xile44 said:


> Fuck they canceled the Nets/ Knick game. Ugh
> 
> So it looks like we will open against the Raptors
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Fuck!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I really want to watch the Rockets vs. Pistons game tonight but it won't be on TV since nobody in Houston except people who have Comcast can access the Rockets new channel and since I live in Houston, League Pass will blackout the game.

Some bullshit that I'll be forced to stream my hometown team.

Anyway, on the topic of the Lakers...I think these four things will be the reason why the Lakers will fall short of most people's expectations
A. Steve Nash's defense
B. Dwight Howard's FT shooting
C. Mike Brown's coaching
D. The overall health of the team


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

My pick for ROY, Lillard gonna put on a clinic tonight against Nash. 

Pacers vs. *Raptors*
*Nuggets* vs. 76ers
Rockets vs. *Pistons*
*Kings* vs. Bulls
*Spurs* vs. Hornets
Mavericks vs. *Jazz*
Warriors vs.* Suns*
*Clippers* vs. Grizzlies
Lakers vs. *Trail Blazers*


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*






ughh i can never figure out how to post youtube vids on here 

uncle drew 2 part 2 anyway


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> Anyway, on the topic of the Lakers...I think these *five* things will be the reason why the Lakers will fall short of most people's expectations
> A. Steve Nash's defense
> B. Dwight Howard's FT shooting
> C. Mike Brown's coaching
> D. The overall health of the team
> *E. Gasol morphing into a 12-year-old girl.*


Forgot one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Hyp- said:


> ughh i can never figure out how to post youtube vids on here
> 
> uncle drew 2 part 2 anyway


Fixed it for ya.

Kyrie & Love, two members of my non Celtic FAVE FIVE.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Myst said:


> Anyone else love Kyrie Irving's game? So skilled and so efficient.


(Y) Uncle Drew's gonna have a monster year



Brye said:


> Nuggets opener.
> 
> Will probably throw that game on my computer and hopefully if my roommates are down watch the NBATV games.


(Y)

Gallo/Ill Will/MozGOD = Knicks West 

Trying to see that McGee post game











Notorious said:


> I really want to watch the Rockets vs. Pistons game tonight but it won't be on TV since nobody in Houston except people who have Comcast can access the Rockets new channel and since I live in Houston, League Pass will blackout the game.
> 
> Some bullshit that I'll be forced to stream my hometown team.
> 
> Anyway, on the topic of the Lakers...I think these four things will be the reason why the Lakers will fall short of most people's expectations
> A. Steve Nash's defense
> B. Dwight Howard's FT shooting
> C. Mike Brown's coaching
> D. The overall health of the team


C more than anything


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Holiday thinks Iggy will get boo'd tonight. 



> http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/345172
> 
> "Philadelphia guard Jrue Holiday, though, has his own answer. "I feel very strongly, probably 94 percent that hes going to get booed," he told WIP radio in Philadelphia."


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I'll never understand booing a player that gets traded unless they asked for a trade


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

That's Philly fans for ya.

I've never heard of fans booing a player that got traded and never requesting it.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Kyrie & Love, two members of my non Celtic FAVE FIVE.


:jay2

guy to Wes "where'd that come from?"

"Don't jump young blood!"

I wonder who the third teammate is gonna be?

@Notorious - Actually, I can understand not booing a player asking for a trade in certain instances, like if a player's been on a losing squad his whole career and wants a chance to win a ring


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Harden gets 80mil/5 years 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--james-harden-gets--80m-extension-with-rockets-31181709.html

I like Harden's game but :bosh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

DeMar DeRozan & the Raptors have agreed to a 4 year, 40 mil contract extension.

10 mil a year for DeRozan? Ummm.....


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bulls finna stomp the Kings tonight.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

TORONTO RAPTORS

JONASAURAS REX


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Gallo doesn't start?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

He sprained his ankle on the weekend.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

DAT JONAS.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

FUCK 

edit Bargnani is the man


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bulls finna stomp the Kings tonight.


Don't see how they could beat the Bulls unless Hinrich is still hurt.



abrown0718 said:


> Harden gets 80mil/5 years
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--james-harden-gets--80m-extension-with-rockets-31181709.html
> 
> I like Harden's game but :bosh


Holy fuck that's *WAAAAAYYY TOO MUCH* for him.... And Houston turns into the New Knicks by overpaying everybody :no:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

This team is so much more exiting than last year. More energy on defence especially.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Jason Richardson owning the 3 point line, defense looking tight, getting to the line. Our first 12 points were 3 point plays. Sixers looking ridiculously good right now and Bynum hasn't even checked in yet.

Jrue Holiday just hit a dirty cross over. :mark:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I love Andre Miller's old man, rec center game


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Nick Young looking like a solid pickup for us.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Quite the crowd for the Pistons home opener :lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Perfect Poster said:


> Quite the crowd for the Pistons home opener :lmao


I'm watching it right now. There's like 20 people in attendance.

Harden looks real comfortable out there, as does Lin. Just waiting on Drummond to come in for us.

Edit - Made his first attempt, nice start.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

You guys talking about the Detroit crowd, you should see this New Orleans crowd.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Notorious you turned off the Raptors. WHATTTTTTTT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Wut?

I'm watching the Raptors game, I posted that comment during halftime of Toronto/Indy when I flipped to the Hornets game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Is it too early/late to start my Indiana shtick again this season?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Those guys are flying under the radar again this year.

It seems as if everyone has forgotten about them in place of teams like Philly & Brooklyn, these guys will be a top 3 seed once again. And some call me crazy, but I think these guys could be a darkhorse to have the best record in the East.

Miami usually coasts the 2nd half of the season, Boston coasts pretty much the entire season, I could easily see Indiana if their play is good enough, getting the top honors.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Someone hit a shot plz.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

G. Hill with the game winner in Toronto, a heart breaker for the Raptors. 

This Raptor team is gonna give us Nets problems Saturday. 

Im pretty sure the the Pacers are the Consensus 3rd team in the east.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Meanwhile in Detroit, Harden has 34 points...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I personally think Hibbert is the most important player in the east..His development/usage is the only thing stopping them from going through an east where the top teams are downsizing to a degree...Just me though, but Indiana runs its team through Hibbert, I'd expect them in the NBA Finals


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Indiana could've probably beaten Miami last year if Hibbert took advantage of his size mis-match.

Seriously, the guy is 7'2 and can't do anything against the likes of Udonis Haslem & Joel Anthony.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Indiana isn't the 3rd best team in the East...whoever said that is wrong. I think they are the 2nd best team. Boston/Philly are probably in a tie for third. Maybe I overestimate the Sixers abilities but I like the way they play.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Harden is making the Thunder look really bad for letting him go right now. 34/5/11 currently.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



TomahawkJock said:


> Indiana isn't the 3rd best team in the East...whoever said that is wrong. I think they are the 2nd best team. Boston/Philly are probably in a tie for third. Maybe I overestimate the Sixers abilities but I like the way they play.


Well in the standings, they definitely could be the 2nd best team, but I still think Miami and Boston are better overall than Indy.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

hibbert was in foul trouble the whole miami series.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Stall_19 said:


> Harden is making the Thunder look really bad for letting him go right now. 34/5/11 currently.


Pistons can make a lot of guys look like max players


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Stall_19 said:


> Harden is making the Thunder look really bad for letting him go right now. 34/5/11 currently.


It's only one game lets see how he does the whole season first.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> You guys talking about the Detroit crowd, you should see this New Orleans crowd.


:lol good to see their crowd is in mid-season form.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Someone suggested this on another forum I post on, but if Lin & Harden turn out to be a good combination...should the Rockets trade for Paul Millsap?

They trade for him and not only would they get their third piece but they would get a legit low-post scoring threat, something they desperately need right now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Nate Robinson is bollocks.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> Someone suggested this on another forum I post on, but if Lin & Harden turn out to be a good combination...should the Rockets trade for Paul Millsap?
> 
> They trade for him and not only would they get their third piece but they would get a legit low-post scoring threat, something they desperately need right now.


Why trade Millsap is a free agent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Because Millsap isn't coming back to Utah, so might as well get something in return from him and at the same time give the starting job to Favors.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

The Dragon is ready to be unleashed in PHX!
Rare: Both Curry and Bogut are playing tonight


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I would go after Al Jefferson. 

Lin 
Harden
Parsons
Jefferson 
Asik


Asik and Jefferson compliment each other so well

Asik the big defender 
Jefferson the man with the post moves.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



HeatWave said:


> Pistons can make a lot of guys look like max players


As someone who actually _watched _ the whole game, Harden will do that to a lot of teams. Dude is a legit star. It's not one game. He can drive, create his own shots, create shots for others, and obviously shoot. I seen him do it all tonight. It's not only because the Pistons are bad.

The Rockets would be god awful without Harden though. He IS their whole team.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Cant wait to watch Lillard torch Steve Nash


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

:bron2


----------



## Arcade

Holy shit. James Harden scored 37 points tonight, with 12 assists. Harden could turn out to be the new face of the Rockets franchise if he keeps this up. K-Mart wouldn't be able to do this in tonight's game. Lin had a decent game with 12 points and 8 assists. 

Rockets starting PF is supposed to be Patrick Patterson, who is pretty good, but he's out due a minor injury.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Mr. Perfect said:


> As someone who actually _watched _ the whole game, Harden will do that to a lot of teams. Dude is a legit star. It's not one game. He can drive, create his own shots, create shots for others, and obviously shoot. I seen him do it all tonight. It's not only because the Pistons are bad.
> 
> The Rockets would be god awful without Harden though. He IS their whole team.


Oh so you expect 30-5-10 games from him pretty frequently huh? Well alrighty then...


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Didn't know Lillard had a 40 inch Vertical. :shocked:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I really hate the Suns new OSU looking court 



Notorious said:


> Those guys are flying under the radar again this year.
> 
> It seems as if everyone has forgotten about them in place of teams like Philly & Brooklyn, these guys will be a top 3 seed once again. And some call me crazy, but I think these guys could be a darkhorse to have the best record in the East.
> 
> Miami usually coasts the 2nd half of the season, Boston coasts pretty much the entire season, I could easily see Indiana if their play is good enough, getting the top honors.


Not here. I predicted them as the 2 seed. Between Paul George 3rd season/becoming more a focus in the offense and adding Green to an already good bench and I knew they were gonna be a problem.



Xile44 said:


> G. Hill with the game winner in Toronto, a heart breaker for the Raptors.
> 
> *This Raptor team is gonna give us Nets problems Saturday.
> *
> Im pretty sure the the Pacers are the Consensus 3rd team in the east.


dat Casey defense


Notorious said:


> Someone suggested this on another forum I post on, but if Lin & Harden turn out to be a good combination...should the Rockets trade for Paul Millsap?
> 
> They trade for him and not only would they get their third piece but they would get a legit low-post scoring threat, something they desperately need right now.


Millsap as their third piece? Eh. I like Millsap, but he's not a third piece.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

For shame to all you who thought the Kings would beat Bulls. FOR SHAME.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Austin Rivers first game numbers:

7 points on 1-9 shooting, 2 assists, 3 TO's.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



HeatWave said:


> Oh so you expect 30-5-10 games from him pretty frequently huh? Well alrighty then...


Where in my post did I say that? Don't put words in my mouth.

You said max player. He will play like a max player throughout the season. He can't put up 37 a night, he's not Jordan. Let's be real here. He'll average 25 or 26 though. You watch.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

LMA's mid range jumper is so cash


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Mr. Perfect said:


> Where in my post did I say that? Don't put words in my mouth.





Mr. Perfect said:


> As someone who actually _watched _ the whole game, Harden will do that to a lot of teams. Dude is a legit star. It's not one game.



Stupid me...


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Taj Gibson signs 4 year 38 mil deal.


so long carlos


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



abrown0718 said:


> Millsap as their third piece? Eh. I like Millsap, but he's not a third piece.


Wat? Are you serious?


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



HeatWave said:


> Stupid me...


Don't be sarcastic. You know I meant he's going to torch other teams. I never said he's going to put up the SAME exact numbers that he had tonight while he does that. Come on bro, don't be legit stupid. 

The Bulls overpaid for Taj.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Magic said:


> Wat? Are you serious?


I'd take him as the 4th..I mean, hasn't he been the 3rd piece on Utah for the past 2 years?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

He's been the 2nd option and their go-to-guy down the stretch.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Nash hurt already...shoot


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Stephen Curry really living up to that new contract tonight. A cool 0-8 so far.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Magic said:


> Wat? Are you serious?


Not for that team. On a team that's a piece away, yes.

How far is a Lin/Harden/Millsap team gonna go?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Well if they keep playing well the Finals. :Kobe:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

A Lin/Harden/Millsap team is going farther than a Lin/Harden/Parsons or Asik team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Don't hate on ASIK. Solid 10/10/2 guy. SOLID.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

A solid 10/12/2 guy, thank you very much.

Asik is one of my favorites, but let's be honest here. No team is going anywhere with him as the 3rd best player.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> A Lin/Harden/Millsap team is going farther than a Lin/Harden/Parsons or Asik team.


ok...

They're almost capped out after the Harden deal and Millsap is gonna want to get paid. That core isn't gonna do anything and it'll be even worse since you're talking about trading pieces to get him. If HOU goal is to just make the playoffs the next few years, go for it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

They're not capped out. They can still afford another max contract.

Harden, Lin & Asik are the only guys on the team that aren't on rookie contracts or playing for the vet's minimum.

Just my opinion, that the Rockets should look to add someone like Josh Smith or Paul Millsap this offseason. They need a big who can be a legit scoring threat.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Agreed. I don't know if they have enough for another max once Harden's extension kicks in (especially with Lin and Asik's cap holds), but if anything they should sign a guy like Millsap as a FA and use some of those pieces to trade for a wing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Lin & Asik are only 8 mil a year contracts. Harden's getting paid 16 a year once his extension kicks in.

So yeah, they can afford another max contract. Daryl Morey already said that's their plan, that hopefully Harden can lure a big-time free agent they can use the max on.


Speaking of contracts...Jrue Holiday & Philly agree on a 4 year, 46 mil contract extension. That's a great deal for Jrue, hopefully he continues to improve. Although I bet he's disappointed he didn't get the max like he originally demanded :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Wait, how much did Lawson get paid? Like 48 million? That probably gave them a lot of leverage.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Bledsoe stylin' right now


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Howard putting up some good numbers but they're still losing to Blazers.

Grizz/Clippers are going down to the wire.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Lol at the Lakers getting whooped two straight nights in a row. Beat LA! Beat LA! They haven't won a game since being in the Playoffs last season.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

good debut by Lillard.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Bulls looked pretty decent tonight. Wow Noah looked awesome as well, if him and Boozer can keep it up in the scoring department look out


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Dragonballfan said:


> Bulls looked pretty decent tonight. Wow Noah looked awesome as well, if him and Boozer can keep it up in the scoring department look out


Yep boozer is gonna have to try & put up 20/10 every night.

As for Noah i expected him to put up a double double but not the numbers he put up tonight that was sweet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Boozer is just a flat track bully. Picks on all the small teams and you think he is going to have a good season and then when the big boys come to town, he is no where to be seen. I'm not falling for it anymore.

Noah is BOSS though.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Garnett blanking Allen was awesome. We need more of it.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Howard and Harden are bringing it. Harden is a fucking beast, he was immense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Really sad Raptors lost that game, they should've honestly won. Jonas took wayyyyyy to many jump shots for my liking, Landry Fields provided absolutely nothing for us. No idea why Linas Kleiza didn't see any minutes..


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

No idea why Vince Carter gets so many minutes. It's disgusting. The announcers were trying to put him over as a legitimate scorer still, but the guy shot 3-12 and takes wayyyyy too many fadeaway jumpers. Please leave that to the guy on your team that actually makes a living off those (when he returns). MAVS blow 8-point halftime lead to lose by 19. They looked great in the first half.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I cringe every time I watch Carter play these days. The memories.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

My friend sent me that the other day. He tried to dunk against the Lakers opening night and got stuffed by the rim.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

*I really liked the way New Orleans looked last night. I'm very excited about this team. *


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Austin Rivers needs to contain himself. Davis looked sharp.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Rivers is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> Can't wait for Damian Lillard to shit on Nash tonight.
> 
> NUGGETS DEBUT TONIGHT :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Brye, you don't have the League Pass 2-Week Free Trial on your TV?


I'm at school and we just got NBA TV this year but at home (where I'll be this weekend), I should have the free trial. (Y)


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Yeah I have 2 weeks of league pass for free and it's the greatest thing ever. Probably gonna purchase it once the trial runs out if I end up renewing the lease at my apartment.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Sucks that Nets-Knicks got cancelled, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Yeah, I was very excited for that game. Only 1 game on TNT tonight is SHIT.


----------



## BigWillie54

WWF said:


> Yeah, I was very excited for that game. Only 1 game on TNT tonight is SHIT.


Well cant blame tnt for that. Hope they just go "nba coast to coast" and have the tnt crew look in game and comment on them.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

With the Nets game now canceled, the only game on tonight is Oklahoma City/San Antonio. No other games to look in on.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

DeJuan Blair pissed that he got DNP-CD'd by Pop, took to Twitter to start ranting. Word is he was on the trading block the entire offseason but no one wanted him, this is his contract year, so if he doesn't get traded at least he can still leave. But to be honest, I think going to Twitter to pretty much talk shit about Pop wasn't really a smart idea.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

LOL yeah ranting about not getting minutes when Pop is your coach definitely isn't going to do you any favors. Pop doesn't give a shit who you are.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

TNT's pregame starts at 9 tonight instead of it's usual time..they're filling early time with some shows...boo



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Garnett blanking Allen was awesome. We need more of it.


Post game on TNT, Ray said KG just didn't see him..Thought he was making excuses but he then said later on after the game to another reporter that when KG came back into the game, they dapped each other


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

The people crying because the Wolves don't have a majority black roster are pathetic. So what if the majority of their roster are white guys? I mean, I used to make a joke about it at first but people are taking this shit seriously. Get over it.

I don't see anybody complaining about how the Clippers have had a roster made up of only black players for the last two seasons.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Hey if the ppl of Minnesota want more black players then I suggest Jordan get on the phone and see what former draft busts he can trade for Love & Rubio

Brooklyn hit with the Roc Nation push back..Knicks/Nets rescheduled for Nov. 26th


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*



Notorious said:


> The people crying because the Wolves don't have a majority black roster are pathetic. So what if the majority of their roster are white guys? I mean, I used to make a joke about it at first but people are taking this shit seriously. Get over it.
> 
> I don't see anybody complaining about how the Clippers have had a roster made up of only black players for the last two seasons.


Those are probably the same people bitching about the Pacers roster a few years ago. Shit is silly

Is that Shump in your sig? A Knicks player? :bron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Everybody loves SHUMP.

21 SHUMP STREET.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*


----------



## BigWillie54

Notorious said:


> DeJuan Blair pissed that he got DNP-CD'd by Pop, took to Twitter to start ranting. Word is he was on the trading block the entire offseason but no one wanted him, this is his contract year, so if he doesn't get traded at least he can still leave. But to be honest, I think going to Twitter to pretty much talk shit about Pop wasn't really a smart idea.


Hopefully we get rid of him soon. Too big to be a small forward , too short to be a power forward thus he doesnt fit anywhere. He hustles when he does play but thats not good enough for a championship team unfortunate for him.


Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Interesting....



> Dwight Howard and Chris Paul tried to play on the same team when they were on the Orlando Magic and New Orleans Hornets, but neither wanted to go to their former respective teams.
> 
> "We were trying to play together, but it didn't work out," Howard told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Paul and Howard began talking about playing together in 2009.
> 
> Howard wanted Paul to join him with the Magic.
> 
> "What will you be giving up?" asked Paul, according to a source.
> 
> Paul's preference was for Howard to join him with the Hornets.
> 
> "I tried to get him to come to New Orleans," Paul told Yahoo! Sports. "It was back and forth, here and there."
> 
> Sources close to both players say that Paul and Howard eventually decided that the Dallas Mavericks would be the ideal team to play for. The Mavericks pursued trades for both players, but didn't have enough pieces to make a deal work.
> 
> Both Howard and Paul opted into their contracts for 12-13, which eliminated the option of unrestricted free agency.
> 
> Paul was all in for joining the Mavericks as a free agent in 2012, but he wanted a commitment from Howard, according to sources. Howard remained indecisive about his future and wasn't ready to commit.
> 
> Paul grew impatient waiting for Howard and requested a trade.
> 
> "We always wanted to play together," Howard said of Paul. "It didn't happen that way."
> 
> Howard and Paul are both strongly leaning toward re-signing with the Lakers and Clippers, respectively.
> 
> But the Mavericks and Hawks are both expected to have enough cap space to sign both Howard and Paul.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Spurs on 2nd of back to back in OKC = Blowout right?


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Thunder and Spurs should be a good game but the Thunder will probably win.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

so much for Blair being in the doghouse

Maybe Pop liked that he took the DNP personally


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

OKC out here lookin like they need some WD40


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*






Nice (even though it looks like Gay tripped lol)


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Maynor :jordan3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

:lmao at Pop's reaction to DA saying "Happy"


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

The Thunder need to stop turning the ball over. Its killing them.


----------



## Rush

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Westbrook is killing me this quarter. So many garbage shots. You're playing point guard you moron, pass the fucking ball every now and again :hmm: I don't mind him taking the shot but not as the first option. Give it to Durant, and he'll either attract a double team or go himself which is better than Westbrook doing it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Westbrook plays ***** ball. If you've ever played ball with a stereotypical black person, you know what I mean.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

fucking Parker. rubbish defense on that play.



WWF said:


> Westbrook plays ***** ball. If you've ever played ball with a stereotypical black person, you know what I mean.


Mate i live near the beaches in Australia, i know like 1 black person :argh:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Man, I love me some Parker. Such a BOSS.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Lol, Westbrook was so lost on that play. He went to guard Parker on the OPPOSITE side of the court.


:durant2


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Those last two shots were for Westbrook's underhanded fucking foul call.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

LOL @ Westbrook. Would not be happy if I were Durant.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

Nothing like a good ol Westrose burial


----------



## Rush

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I like Westbrook but when he plays like that its impossible to defend him.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

You have the best scorer on the planet shooting 50% yet you end up taking more shots than him when none of yours are falling. It's gotta be so frustrating. Then there are the turnovers on top of it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

If Durant holds on to the ball, OKC wins. It's as much his fault as Westbrook's.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

True, but when the outlet goes to Westbrook off a defensive rebound and nobody else touches the ball until he chucks up a shot, what can you do?

edit - Didn't realize Lillard was the 3rd player in history to score 20+ and dish out 10+ assists in his debut.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

lolakers


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

What sense does it make to postpone the Nets home opener on Wednesday but play the Knicks home opener on Friday? Politics are DEFINITELY involved..smh


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - 12/31 lolololol*

I suggest people post thread title ideas or it'll probably turn into a continual JONASAURUS REX love fest. Alternatively I may insult teams I dislike. Either way, if you guys want MORE THAN THIS post ideas that are witty/clever/funny etc. I'll pick ones I like.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Can't wait for BLEDSOE to shit on the Lakers tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So Eddy Curry is getting waived by Dallas..ok


----------



## Xile44

Can't wait to see Bargs and Lopez have a pillow fight tomorrow 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

JONASAURUS REX gonna make Lopez his personal bitch :durant


----------



## Xile44

Can't wait. Joe should have a field day with Demar and Field. 

Should be a good test for Jonas tomorrow 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM

xile his accepted name on this forum is JONASAURUS REX.

and now something to laugh at...

http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx144/lillehammer/Turbo_Zone_Wallpapers/TURBOZONE_Good_Guy.jpg

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44

No Jonas definitely seens Over hyped here for sure. Untill I see other wise 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

That's fine. Had a double-double against Hibbert and that's in limited minutes, will probably beast against Lopez if Casey lets him off the leash.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> So Eddy Curry is getting waived by Dallas..ok


:hb

Does that mean Kaman is due back soon?

edit - It's to make room for Troy Murphy. Interesting.


----------



## Xile44

That's good. But I just want to see more instead of one game. Which I should see more a him tomorrow. Which he should have a good game, especially on the glass. It will be interesting to see how well defensively he guards Lopez, if he could at all 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Troy Murphy is terrible, you guys would've been better off keeping Eddy Curry. At least he's actually a center. You guys have no true center on your roster other than Kaman once again now.

@Xile44: Oh yeah of course I know it's just one game but I don't think JONAS is all hype, we'll see though.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Yeah, Murphy sucks. Not sure how I feel about this.

Brendan Wright has been solid so far but he doesn't play back-to-the-basket basketball.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Xile you can chose not to conform all you want but just remember there's only so much room on the JONASAURUS REX bandwagon.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Eddy might as well give it up..This musical chairs thing gotta be a blow to the psyche


----------



## Xile44

What the duck? Knicks could play today under their circumstance. I don't see why this wouldn't be cancelled. Dolan has a lot of say

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Apparently it's because of how badly the subways were damaged at the time as to why the game was cancelled in Brooklyn.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Poor Eddy Curry. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Magic got the trade Pau talks going early :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I'll assume you mean the real Magic. :side:


Trading Pau is not the answer to any of our problems. It would just create more problems and probably end up giving us an even worse player.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Apparently it's because of how badly the subways were damaged at the time as to why the game was cancelled in Brooklyn.


Well yes. But the traffic in New York right now is crazy.

Also Magic are surprisingly blowing out the nuggets

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Carmelo da gawd almost outscored the Heat in the first quarter :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Look at Kemba go, 28 points..


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

James Harden is a beast, 25 points so far tonight.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Asik with dem rebounds.

WTF NUGGETS


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

First two games of the season aren't alleviating the Thunder fun's despair of Harden being traded. Looks like another 30 point game coming.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Carmelo in chuck mode :mcgee3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bucks smashing Boston by 20...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Cannot hate on Harden right now.

42 points on 74% shooting, 6 rebs, 2 assists. Damn.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Heat are getting :buried


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I would be puking right now if I were a Thunders fan. Ouch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Ok I'm sold on Harden.

37 & 45 in his first 2 games? On highly efficient numbers? Damn man. He might actually be legit.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lin was a pretty good sidekick.

21 points 10 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Rockets are still just a bunch of role players :side: no alpha dogs


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

45 on 22 shots??? Man...smh


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Carmelo 28 points...on 27 shots. And the Heat are still down by 16, wow.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Novak just lighting up the Heat with his 3's. Felton isn't doing too bad either. Pretty shocked at how good the Knicks are doing.


----------



## JY57

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Harden is going bananas right now. Jeez, I knew he was good, but never this good


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Hughes did say the game shouldn't have been played tonight & obviously they don't look like a team that had any interest in playing this one 

How did Atlanta let Asik & Lin grab a combined 29 boards?


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

What did I tell you Heatwave? It's just the Pistons, it's just the Hawks. Please. I knew what I seen was special.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The pressure on Kevin Martin has gone up significantly.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I wonder how long Harden can keep these performances up? Still fantastic job by him these first two games.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Mr. Perfect said:


> What did I tell you Heatwave? It's just the Pistons, it's just the Hawks. Please. I knew what I seen was special.


Uhhh....Didn't you deny th...nevermind


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Until teams start scheming and gameplanning on how to neutralize him.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Nice to see Houston finally get a stud. Lord knows they've been trying for awhile.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Another solid game for Lillard. My roommate had been raving about him for the last 6 months or so. So far so good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lamb making that three in garbage time and going back to sleep > some clippers and lakers game. 

i can't get myself to watch the clippers as soon as i hear the name i go to sleep. i rather watch wall play and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Wade shooting 70%
LBJ with 23-7-5
Bosh with a double double
Rashard Lewis going 4-6 from 3
Carmelo shooting 10-28
JR Smith shooting 3-11
Felton shooting 5-13

....and we still win by 20


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bulls aren't looking too bad so far, granted they've played bum ass teams but still if Noah and Rip continue to play like that we won't be missing Rose for a while.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Ether said:


> Wade shooting 70%
> LBJ with 23-7-5
> Bosh with a double double
> Rashard Lewis going 4-6 from 3
> Carmelo shooting 10-28
> JR Smith shooting 3-11
> Felton shooting 5-13
> 
> ....and we still win by 20


That moment you realize it doesn't count as a playoff win = 


Who told Charlotte they're allowed to win again? Apocalypse is coming


----------



## Arcade

Harden scores 45 points while Lin scores 21 points and has 10 rebounds. #Beardsanity.

Asik scored no points but grabbed a shitload of rebounds. 19 rebounds by him tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> That moment you realize it doesn't count as a playoff win =
> 
> 
> Who told Charlotte they're allowed to win again? Apocalypse is coming


:lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> That moment you realize it doesn't count as a playoff win =
> 
> 
> Who told Charlotte they're allowed to win again? Apocalypse is coming


:kobe2


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> Who told Charlotte they're allowed to win again? Apocalypse is coming


:jordan


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bobcats won their opener last year too :lol


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mike Brown about to rejoin that NBA Coast to Coast set in a few weeks


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

ORLANDO

Denver is TURRIBLE.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> Mike Brown about to rejoin that NBA Coast to Coast set in a few weeks


lol. It looks like it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bobcats have more wins than the Nuggets, Lakers, and Celtics combined


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

i dont know just sayin


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Kobe had 40 & Lakers still lost by 10...When it rains it pours

Kobe should NEVER EVER have more shot attempts than Gasol/Dwight combined..It shouldn't even be close..Geez, things like that are just so frustratingly un-freaking-believable..I know Dwight had foul trouble & such but come on


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I love seeing the Lakers lose like this. Keep it up. Dwight Howard's free-throw woes will keep costing the team games too. I just know it. Damns, James Harden is going to be a superstar with the Rockets. What a difference a trade makes. Jeremy Lin works well with him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Apparently Kobe needs a walking boot to leave the arena, he said he feels like his "foot's about to fall off."


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Well, when you've got a fucked up foot and Mike Brown's dumbass doesn't rest him at all in the 2nd half, what do you expect?


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mike Brown might be the worst coach in the NBA right now, even worse than VDN. Fuck, LeBron should have won the coach of the year award instead of him


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Chauncey Billups & Grant Hill ain't even healthy yet. 8*D

Wonder how long the Lakers losing streak is going to go on for, who really expected them to go 0-3 in the first place. Hope they go 0-10 so I can laugh at them more.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> Kobe had 40 & Lakers still lost by 10...When it rains it pours
> 
> *Kobe should NEVER EVER have more shot attempts than Gasol/Dwight combined.*.It shouldn't even be close..Geez, things like that are just so frustratingly un-freaking-believable..I know Dwight had foul trouble & such but come on


I really hope this isn't you blaming Kobe. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Next game is Detroit I believe..No way they lose..No way


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> Next game is Detroit I believe..No way they lose..No way


They shouldn't but you never knowwww..


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lakers cant lose to detroit. right??


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lol @ a Boston fan talking shit when his team is down 0-2 and were completely dominated by the Bucks. They had a 20 point lead until garbage time players came in.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I wasn't talking shit.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> lol @ a Boston fan talking shit when his team is down 0-2 and were completely dominated by the Bucks. They had a 20 point lead until garbage time players came in.


The Lakers are 0-3 including a loss to the Mavs without Dirk & Kaman and getting dominated by the Blazers. Yeah the Celtics haven't gotten of to a great start but hey, they're not underachieving as bad as the Lakers are.

But wait, the Lakers are 0-3 because of their bench :lmao :lmao


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers are 0-3 including a loss to the Mavs without Dirk & Kaman and getting dominated by the Blazers. Yeah the Celtics haven't gotten of to a great start but hey, they're not underachieving as bad as the Lakers are.
> 
> But wait, the Lakers are 0-3 because of their bench :lmao :lmao


And their defense.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Princeton Offense is the reason they're failing. The ball needs to be in Nash's hands. It's appalling that he's only averaging 4 and a half assists per game this year. 

Mike Brown needs to limit the amount of time Kobe and Nash are on the floor together. I know Nash didn't play last night, but when Kobe's on the floor at the same time when Nash, Howard, and Pau are on then the whole offense just seems systematically out of whack.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lakers and Celtics are both terrible. Stop bitching back and forth. Only fans of WINNING TEAMS can talk shit. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I wonder if the rumors about LA talking with D' Antoni's ppl about taking over is true..If so, the LOLs will hit a new record in this thread


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The last thing they need is MWP chucking more threes than he already does.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Enjoy while you can, shitters. Once the Lakers become a well oiled machine, everyone's going to get got.

#prayfornash


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I'm pretty sure everyone knows the Lakers will get it going and will be a force, but for the time being it's still funny to laugh at them.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Knicks' ball movement was insane last night. They needed that on and off court, so hopefully some people got their minds off shit for a while... garbage effort by Miami, though, they were sticking around and staying in striking distance. Knicks were just throwing rocks in the ocean especially from downtown. I don't care who you are you won't beat a team shooting lights out from 3.

Raymond Felton needs to play like that EVERY NIGHT! man.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Nash out AT LEAST a week with small fracture in leg....No such thing as being healthy once you leave Phoenix lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Grant Hill has only played in one preseason game and missed both of the regular season games since coming to the Clippers.

People who think the Phoenix medical staff is a joke, they gonna learn.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fuck Austin Rivers for giving Anthony Davis a concussion and making him miss the game in Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Rivers must have a concussion too.

Only explanation for his terrible play so far.

Through 2 games he's averaging 4.5 PPG on 7.7% shooting. No that is not a typo on that number.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

On Halloween night, on Twitter, I predicted that Mike Brown would be fired before the All-Star break because he's a terrible coach. The same way Paul Westphal got a job for years after being carried by Charles Barkley, Mike Brown will get jobs after being carried by Lebron James in Cleveland. That being said, my prediction of "before the All-Star break" might have been even too forgiving. He might not make it to Christmas.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So if LeBron made Mike Brown look so good in Cleveland, what is Kobe & Gasol's problem?


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> Rivers must have a concussion too.
> 
> Only explanation for his terrible play so far.
> 
> Through 2 games he's averaging 4.5 PPG on 7.7% shooting. No that is not a typo on that number.


Ha, that's nothing. How about Rodney Stuckey? He's 1 for 17, and has a shooting percentage of 5.9%. Yeah, and this is his 6th year...

However, they are reporting that Stuckey is dealing with migraines. It's still inexcusable to shoot that poorly from the field when you're a professional.


----------



## Xile44

Wow Barclay's is jam packed. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

http://www.thestar.com/sports/basketball/nba/article/1282447--nba-lakers-steve-nash-out-with-leg-fracture

Fuck


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> http://www.thestar.com/sports/baske...--nba-lakers-steve-nash-out-with-leg-fracture
> 
> Fuck


Good luck with Steve Blake. lol. They should have gotten a more reliable backup for Nash.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bradley Beal is a bum.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Would have been Sessions but he might have made the worst career move of all time. Went from backing up Nash to backing up Kemba


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Raptors taking it to Brooklyn


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Even Amir Johnson of all people is doing work tonight. WHATTTTTT.

Lowry is boss.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Enjoying the fuck out of league pass.

Going back and forth between Nugs/Heat, Celts/Wiz and NO/Chi.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

yea me too its free.


----------



## Xile44

Nets bench destroying the Raptors

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Harden's already got 10 in the 1st. :harden


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Scott Machado > Toney Douglas.

Toney Douglas is awful. Worst backup PG in the league.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

He was good for half a season, then he had a shoulder injury and he was done from there


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Cut the shit, Gallo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Cole Aldrich has been looking good so far in Houston this season.

Maybe he was actually good and OKC didn't give him his chance? Idk...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Stupid Raptors, wot're you doinggggggggggg.

Great first half, terrible second.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

OKC is so good at drafting it's ridiculous.

Even their scrubs become good role players on other teams.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bosh having an amazing game tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

40. LIKE A BOSSH.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fucking a.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Wade has 4 blocks, nice


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

DAT HUSSLE


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

DAT IGGY.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

what a game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Corey Brewer just had a Westbrook moment.

Why the hell would you leave RAY FUCKING ALLEN wide open? It's bad enough leaving him open during the game but down the stretch? He's the biggest threat on the Heat during clutch time.

Great game for Jesus, great game from Boshtrich, great game from both teams. Gallinari is terrible.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

14 MISSED SHOTS FUCK


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I see you, Celtics fans.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

GALLO HAS NO BUSINESS TAKING 14 SHOTS, LET ALONE MISSING 14


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:shaq


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lowry can only do so much. bargnani has to go.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

^^^I've been saying that for forever.

Gallo hasn't been good since his injury last year. Him and Chandler need to step up their game as they're supposed to be the scorers of the team.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Judas already paying dividends for Miami :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I like Gallo, he just had an awful game.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

LINCREDIBLE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Rockets might be the most entertaining team in the league this season honestly.

At least so far they've been.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Those last two Rockets possessions were incredibly horrible.


----------



## Xile44

Val- 12 Min
Ross - 0 min

Why?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Joel Anthony said:


> Those last two Rockets possessions were incredibly horrible.


Agreed. Don't know what they were thinking on the first one but Wes Matthews just made a great defensive play on the second.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I'm a big fan of the Blazers starting five. Their bench could use some work though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lillard is gonna be great.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Xile44 said:


> Val- 12 Min
> Ross - 0 min
> 
> Why?


Because Valanciunas is obviously an amazing player, right?


----------



## Xile44

No, not yet. But you"d think he'd get some playing time on that roster

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Well, with the way he's hyped here, you'd think he's actually decent enough to get more minutes than Aaron Gray, Amir Johnson and Ed Davis!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Didn't watch the game but don't see why he didn't get more minutes.

WWF have you even watched Jonas play? Serious question, not taking a shot at your or anything.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

No, he wasn't good enough to get any minutes for the Lithuanian team. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The finish to Cleveland-Milwaukee was amazing.

Can't believe Kyrie got out-clutched.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

0.7


----------



## mcr12345

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

blazerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

*Sixers*/Knicks - I think Knicks will win but I much prefer Sixers.
*Raptors*/Wolves - KYLE LOWRY LETS GOOOOO
Hawks/*Thunder*
*Suns*/Magic
Lakers/*Pistons* - CMON MAKE LAKERS 0-4, I BELIEVEEEEE

I might reach the Raptors/Wolves game, tickets are cheap and so much are still available.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Melo has actually been playing defense this year...holy shit.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Not sure why Hawes only played 15 minutes when LAVOY ALLEN got 25. I would think the man who put up 16 points, 12 boards, and 5 blocks in the season opener would play a little more than LAVOY ALLEN. Hopefully Richardson gets back on the floor quickly.

BYNUM, PLEASE GET HEALTHY NOW. Thanks.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Looks like Carmelo seems motivated this year.....FINALLY.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Raptors need to win today. Gotta win games against teams without their two best players. C'MON BOYYYYYS.

Lowry go off again plz.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

bargnani, calderon and a pick for millsap, jm.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lmaoo, I remember hearing rumors that Melo was against the Knicks signing JR.. I guess that's why, dude has no filter and has the most irrational confidence.. He could go 0-10 and he'd still be jacking up threes


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

expecting another loss from Lakers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Thunder lose at home by double-digits to the Hawks without Josh Smith.

Westbrook finished 5-18 with 3 TO's. Durant finished 7-17 with 6 TO's.

Kevin Martin had a great game though, was 28 points on 8-11 shooting with 6 three pointers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So Harden is becoming a superstar while the Thunder are playing like shit. :hmm:



And why is nobody panicking over the Thunder? 1-2 ******.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Time to overreact to the Thunder loss: Harden was the MVP of the team.

Now time to think about it logically: The Thunder are still having some issues with chemistry with the loss of the 6th Man of the year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So you guys think logically when it comes to the Thunder, but completely illogically when it comes to the Lakers. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Lakers have more issues than the Thunder.

And besides, I'm pretty sure we all know the Lakers will get it going and will be a force once they do.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

ORLANDO > LAKERS/CELTICS/HEAT/THUNDER/INDIANA/NEW JERSEY/DALLAS/DENVER/CLIPPERS :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Who's New Jersey?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Funny guy, right there. MY BAD. 

GTFO of here, Celtic bottomfeeder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:mcgee1


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> expecting another loss from Lakers


Yeah, sure. They're facing my Pistons. Someone's getting a win tonight, you guys probably got this one. Kobe won't let the Lakers start 0-4, certainly not against us.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> :mcgee1


Gotta live it up while I can, right? They'll be at the bottom of the league soon enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Will suck if you guys end up being like a 35 win team and are unable to get a good pick in the draft.

Unless Stern rigs it for you like Chicago in 08.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

On pace for 82, bro. Get that 35 win shit outta here, *****.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Most impressive Lakers quarter so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Apparently Blazers-Lakers from Wednesday was the highest rated game in NBATV history.

DAT HOLLYWOOD DRAWING POWER.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

This is the Lakers that everybody is scared of.



And this is the Kobe that Laker fans have asked for for years. Efficient shooting in every game so far AND he's doing a great job of passing this game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:lmao the pistons are terrible. Not to take anything away from the Lakers, they are playing terrific but damn the pistons suck ass.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Agree the pistons are fucking awful

Stuckey is complete garbage he is something like 1/22 so far this season 

Knight is pretty meh commits alot of turnovers 

Prince is finished. 

team will have another high lottery pick


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Mr. Perfect said:


> Yeah, sure. They're facing my Pistons. Someone's getting a win tonight, you guys probably got this one. Kobe won't let the Lakers start 0-4, certainly not against us.


Well fuck, it's about time!!1


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lakers starters back in the game. Lol, Mike Brown.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

UP 20, 4 MINUTES LEFT, LEAVE STARTERS OUT. :kobe


like does he not understand that Kobe is hurt and is unwilling to tell him to sit down? is he really that much of a bitch? the game is over, he could have been left on the bench.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Well fuck, it's about time!!1


See? You had nothing to worry about. I have to watch this shitty ass team for 79 more games. The Lakers will be just fine.

Can we just cut Rodney Stuckey now? Anybody want him? Anyone??? Didn't think so.

Brandon Knight needs to learn how to shoot. Don't even get me started on Tayshaun. We've wanted him gone for the past 3 years.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I actually don't think Knight is that bad. Tayshaun has been cooked since 09 though and is horrible. Monroe is a pretty good piece to build on. But yea they have alot of dead weight on the team. I like Drummond but he is too raw.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

If only Monroe was able to block shots, he'd be great...


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Damn the Suns got owned, Beasley has looked like hot garbage too so far


----------



## JY57

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Ether said:


> Damn the Suns got owned, Beasley has looked like hot garbage too so far


he really had been. its embarrassing how he looks so far.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MAVS look promising despite the lack of DIRK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

THUNDER don't look promising. 


So let's go over this so far:

Thunder have chemistry issues.

Lakers have chemistry issues.

Nuggets have issues.

Clippers rely on their bench too much which will result in the same shit as last year because a lot of depth is overrated in the playoffs when the starters are the ones playing big minutes.

Mavs won't go far this year.



No one else is worth mentioning...oh wait...the SPURS. So yeah, I expect another great year for the Spurs and wouldn't really doubt a finals appearance from them and even the championship as even the HEAT have some issues on the defensive side of the ball and Spurs matchup really well with them.


----------



## Notorious

The Spurs have no one to stop LeBron and no one to stop Wade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I'm sure Coach Pop will find ways to stop Wade and Lebron. It really is stupid to say "Lebron and Wade are unstoppable, which means they're OBVIOUSLY going to repeat". My god that's the most annoying thing of the season/off season so far, the annoying ass people that thing that the Heat have already won. Boston took them to 7 last year and the Pacers took them to 6, albeit that was with an injured Bosh but it's not like this team is unstoppable.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Spurs always look great, though. It's no surprise. Truth is, they're not getting any younger and I feel they lack the athleticism to hang with Miami for a 7 game series.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> I'm sure Coach Pop will find ways to stop Wade and Lebron. It really is stupid to say "Lebron and Wade are unstoppable, which means they're OBVIOUSLY going to repeat". My god that's the most annoying thing of the season/off season so far, the annoying ass people that thing that the Heat have already won. Boston took them to 7 last year and the Pacers took them to 6, albeit that was with an injured Bosh but it's not like this team is unstoppable.


Boston gave Miami a scare but in the end, LeBron SINGLE-HANDEDLY eliminated the Celtics.

The Pacers gave Miami a scare but in the end, they couldn't stop LeBron or Wade which led to their downfall.

You're kidding yourself if you think you can beat Miami without having players that can stop LeBron & Wade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So basically only the Lakers have a chance against the Heat? :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Lakers don't have anyone that can stop LeBron & Wade. Well Kobe & Wade would be a wash.

Metta World Peace is washed up, LeBron would destroy him in the playoffs.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Who on Miami could stop a 100% healthy Howard, though?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Send him to the FT line. He'll stop himself.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fair enough.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers don't have anyone that can stop LeBron & Wade. Well Kobe & Wade would be a wash.
> 
> Metta World Peace is washed up, LeBron would destroy him in the playoffs.


Metta could guard Lebron well enough. You need to stop saying Metta is washed up when he's not. He hasn't played washed up at all since the ASG when he lost a lot of weight. In fact he's played _well_. You would know this if you watched the games instead of just perceiving the truth. I'm not saying he's amazing, but he's playing his role well enough that he benefits the team, especially on the defensive side.


And I know he won't shut down Lebron. That's not the point. The point is Lebron will do what won him the title last year, which is go inside, except Metta and Dwight can overpower his ass inside the paint and he won't be able to get anything done in there. 

So if the Heat want to win they'll also have to rely on Lebron's perimeter ability(LOL) and his FT shooting. Not exactly Lebron's strength. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

LOL at you underrating LeBron's perimeter ability.

He showed against Boston, a better defense than the Lakers that he was capable of taking over a game without having to drive inside.

LOL at Metta overpowering LeBron. LeBron has the strength & size advantage in that matchup.

Ron Artest is overrated as a defender at this point in his career. Like I said before, the only people he can guard effectively as this point in his career are players who are either slow or soft. He can't guards guys that are faster than him or goes that aren't soft and can handle his physical play.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Isn't LeBron about a 70-80% FT shooter? For the volume that he shoots, that's still a lot of points. I wouldn't plan my defensive strategy around sending him to the line. He's not Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

It would suck for the Lakers if Nash turned out to be Gary Payton 2.0

And by that I mean, regress completely once he goes there.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Yeah, I really don't want to see that happen either. Nash is my 2nd favorite player ever (behind DIRK).


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

What the fuck was Mike BROWN doing in Q4 with sending Kobe and Dwight back in the game? :lmao

Awesome moments.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> LOL at you underrating LeBron's perimeter ability.
> 
> He showed against Boston, a better defense than the Lakers that he was capable of taking over a game without having to drive inside.
> 
> LOL at Metta overpowering LeBron. LeBron has the strength & size advantage in that matchup.
> 
> Ron Artest is overrated as a defender at this point in his career. Like I said before, the only people he can guard effectively as this point in his career are players who are either slow or soft. He can't guards guys that are faster than him or goes that aren't soft and can handle his physical play.


I'm not underrating shit. He never won any championships off his perimeter ability. He isn't a good perimeter player and no one wants him to play as one. if he is forced to he will strong far more than he would if he's able to work inside.
He was able to get inside rather easily against Boston. It was hardly at all perimeter play.

I meant the combined presence of MWP and Dwight. Nonetheless, LOL @ you for acting as if Metta is some pushover. He gets pushed over by no one.

I've seen him guard plenty of players that are faster than him. He gets owned some games, but is usually consistent with good defense. I'm not even arguing about this as I watch every Lakers' game and I see him play, the times he gets beat is usually when he provides help for other players rather than him just letting players score on him in one on one situations.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



JoeRulz said:


> What the fuck was Mike BROWN doing in Q4 with sending Kobe and Dwight back in the game? :lmao
> 
> Awesome moments.


When you haven't won a game and your bench is horrendous, a 20-point game (that was 35 minutes prior) probably doesn't seem so secure.

Even Dwight was laughing when he had to check back in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mike Brown is very GOAT. I do not know what you guys are talking about :jordan

I miss last season's bench mob :sad:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> I'm not underrating shit. He never won any championships off his perimeter ability. He isn't a good perimeter player and no one wants him to play as one. if he is forced to he will strong far more than he would if he's able to work inside.
> He was able to get inside rather easily against Boston. It was hardly at all perimeter play.
> 
> I meant the combined presence of MWP and Dwight. Nonetheless, LOL @ you for acting as if Metta is some pushover. He gets pushed over by no one.
> 
> I've seen him guard plenty of players that are faster than him. He gets owned some games, but is usually consistent with good defense. I'm not even arguing about this as I watch every Lakers' game and I see him play, the times he gets beat is usually when he provides help for other players rather than him just letting players score on him in one on one situations.


My point was if you guys try to force LeBron to be a perimeter player, he's still capable of taking over the game.

I never said he was incapable of guarding guys that are faster than him, but he struggles against them. Not only is LeBron faster than Ron, but he's stronger than him, he's smarter than him and overall in a 7-game series I don't think Ron will be able to slow down LeBron.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

That sweet release...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Apparently Steve Nash could miss up to a month with his leg injury...

Not good news for La-La-Land.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Steve Nash could miss up to a month with his leg injury...
> 
> Not good news for La-La-Land.


wont be so good without those miracle works they have down in phoenix.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Imagine if Lebron had a Kobe mentality. The guy could average 30 a game effortlessly if he wanted. He hasnt even looked like he has been trying to score so far this season.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fucking :lmao at Sheed hitting 3's. He's like 3-7 this year, never would have guessed he still had it in him

Another great win, Sixers really need Bynum


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fuck Brooklyn. HOW BOUT DEM WOLVES!!!!


----------



## Xile44

How the FUCK do you blow a 22 point lead to a team without their 2 best players!!!!

FUCK MEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Nets are garbage, dude. Just accept it.


----------



## Xile44

Yes we are !


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Damn looks like that asshat Skip Bayless was finally right about something.. Westbrook isn't a top level player without Harden. He needed someone to serve as the primary ball handler.. He's been playing well as a PG because he had Harden take a lot of pressure off him.. Having a glorified chucker like Kevin Martin isn't going to help him much at all.

While i'm on the subject of that OKC loss..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Imagine if Lebron had a Kobe mentality. The guy could average 30 a game effortlessly if he wanted. He hasnt even looked like he has been trying to score so far this season.


You mean get shady blood transplants in Germany every off season?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



#Mark said:


> Damn looks like that asshat Skip Bayless was finally right about something.. Westbrook isn't a top level player without Harden. He needed someone to serve as the primary ball handler.. He's been playing well as a PG because he had Harden take a lot of pressure off him.. Having a glorified chucker like Kevin Martin isn't going to help him much at all.
> 
> While i'm on the subject of that OKC loss..


fpalm


It's THREE games. And in fact, he hasn't shot well, but his passing numbers are up this year from last, once again it's only three games, so I have no idea what you're talking about. In fact, he started off MUCH worse last year than this year. God I remember that 0-13 game like it was yesterday, people were jumping all over him and yet he picked his shit up. :kobe


Kevin Martin isn't a chucker. Shooting a high percentage and averaging around 20 PPG for his career doesn't scream chucker, the guy is a legit good shooter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



KAEPERNICK said:


> You mean get shady blood transplants in Germany every off season?


Why do you comment on things that you know nothing about? Makes you look really ignorant.

He didn't get a blood transplant, it was a blood transfusion and they injected his own blood back into him to help him recover. And it was one offseason, he didn't do it again this year. :kobe


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Dorell Wright looking like a solid scorer, averaging 12.5 PPG and 8 boards. I want to say we need better scorers, but what we really need is Bynum to get in there and spread the floor. Holiday, Turner, and Wright can score, but we need that dominant presence down low. The Sixers haven't had that in a long time.

I didn't even see the game tonight, but all I know is if Bynum doesn't get his ass on that court soon I'm gonna murder someone.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MAVS shoot lights out again to go 3-1. Couldn't have asked for a better start sans DIRK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MAYO wants to be a superstar and has the potential for it so we'll see how he does after Dirk comes back. He was certainly a good investment though as the Grizzles really fucked up with him imo.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Loving the run and gun style so far. It's also nice having competent centers for the first time in who knows how long. They're putting up a shit-ton of points and taking care of the ball, but they need to tighten up the D a bit. 

MAYO putting in work so far.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Superstar? Slow down there.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Back-to-back 30 point games and shooting lights out = MAKING A STATEMENT


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



WWF said:


> Superstar? Slow down there.


SUPERSTAR POTENTIAL, is what I said.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Cousins 23-15 with 2 steals and 2 blocks on 10-16. Fuck, once he stops shooting mid range jumpers and improves his FT% he'll be the 3rd best center in the league easily, maybe second if Bynum's health issues are that bad

lol at Tyreke Evans going 1-9


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I marked for the JIMMER sighting. Scored 5 quick points then never saw the floor again :lmao


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> It's THREE games. And in fact, he hasn't shot well, but his passing numbers are up this year from last, once again it's only three games, so I have no idea what you're talking about. In fact, he started off MUCH worse last year than this year. God I remember that 0-13 game like it was yesterday, people were jumping all over him and yet he picked his shit up. :kobe
> 
> 
> Kevin Martin isn't a chucker. Shooting a high percentage and averaging around 20 PPG for his career doesn't scream chucker, the guy is a legit good shooter.


Man, i'm rooting for Russ and I know it's early but from what I've seen he's not looking too good. He's gonna have the ball in his hands a lot more now so this season will ultimately be a test on his decision making skills and b-ball IQ.

As for Martin, he's a 43% shooter in his career while taking 12 shots a game.. Sounds like a chucker to me. To his credit he's playing really well right now and taking a lot of shots within the offense, but that still doesn't make up for his horrendous D.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

ANDREI KIRILENKO

He's back fellas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

SMH at Presti only giving Harden an hour to decide whether or not he wanted to accept OKC's final offer. You give a guy an hour to decide whether or not he wants to accept a career-altering contract? I'm fully on Harden's side now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/07/sports/basketball/jim-durham-nba-broadcaster-is-dead-at-65.html?_r=0

R.I.P


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Through 3 games of the season only 3 guys have averaged 20+ points, 5+ rebounds, 5+ assists and 3+ steals since 1974. 

Who are they?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MJ, KG and Lowry?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Michael Jordan?


Hakeem possibly?


CP3 although I'm sure it isn't him I can't really think of any other player that averages those numbers.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MJ, LeBron, Magic? Bird?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> MJ, KG and Lowry?


How did u knowwwww.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

well one is Lowry which is why HOMER JM brought it up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I saw it on RealGM like 2 days ago.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Raptors jobbing to OKC so far .

JONASAURUS REX got posterized.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lowry's down


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

plz be out for a week


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Marion to miss a few games due to the injury he suffered last night. FUCK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

You know what I just remembered?

If the Raptors miss the playoffs they won't even get their pick, OKC has it :lmao

Also people talk about Orlando starting off 2-0 being surprising but when you really think about it...Orlando got better at every position except center.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

E'Twaun Moore is a GOD


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:mcgee1


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

PER, the tell all STAT that has made Lebron a 3 time MVP, says that RASHEED WALLACE is best player so far in the minutes he's played. STILL A GOD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

They probably got worse @ SF, btw. Hedo out + Q being cut = UDFA DeQuan Jones starting at SF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

FUCK HOUSTON.

They should've let us keep E'Twaun if they had no intention of keeping him apart of the Courtney Lee trade. Now I'm stuck with fucking Leandro Barbosa & Jason Terry attempting to and failing to run point as backup PG.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> PER, the tell all STAT that has made Lebron a 3 time MVP, says that RASHEED WALLACE is best player so far in the minutes he's played. STILL A GOD.


BALL DON'T LIE


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I can actually see E'Twaun being Orlando's future starting PG.


----------



## Xile44

Him and Afflalo looking like a good back court


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Can someone explain to me why gallo gets so many damn minutes? He's shooting like an absolute bum so far this season, and at the end of the last season, and yet he's averaging 36 minutes per game. On the other hand, Faried has played exceptional and has been highly efficient and is only averaging 24 minutes per game. Karl needs to stop being a terrible coach and given minutes to those that deserve them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Karl is terrible at rotations.

The fact that he benches McGee in favor of Kosta fucking Koufos says enough.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

His reasoning doesn't even make sense. They can play small ball with Faried still in there and yet he always opts to go with the highly inefficient bum known as GALLO. Fuck off Karl. If he continues this throughout the year he'll be in my bottom 5 coaches along with all the other bad rotation coaches(LOOKING AT YOU BROOKS).


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

He's the opposite of Mike Brown.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Granger out for at least 3 months, ouch


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Tough blow.

Time for Paul George to step up and show what's he made of.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Loads of games tonight. Houston/Denver and LAC/Spurs looking to be the best ones tonight.

*Suns*/Bobcats
Celtics/*Wizards*
Pacers/*Hawks*
Nets/*Heat*
Grizzlies/*Bucks*
*Sixers*/Hornets
Nuggets/*Rockets*
*Wolves*/Magic
*Raptors*/Mavericks - UGH, NO LOWRY  step it up Jose!
Lakers/*Jazz*
*Kings*/Pistons
*Clippers*/Spurs
*Warriors*/Cavaliers


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Raptors, who just got destroyed by the struggling Thunder and who are without Lowry, will beat my Mavs?!? 

*Suns*/Bobcats
*Celtics*/Wizards
Pacers/*Hawks*
Nets/*Heat*
Grizzlies/*Bucks*
*Sixers*/Hornets
Nuggets/*Rockets*
Wolves/*Magic*
Raptors/*Mavericks*
*Lakers*/Jazz
*Kings*/Pistons
Clippers/*Spurs*
*Warriors*/Cavaliers


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



The Lady Killer said:


> The Raptors, who just got destroyed by the struggling Thunder and who are without Lowry, will beat my Mavs?!?
> 
> *Suns*/Bobcats
> *Celtics*/Wizards
> Pacers/*Hawks*
> Nets/*Heat*
> Grizzlies/*Bucks*
> *Sixers*/Hornets
> Nuggets/*Rockets*
> Wolves/*Magic*
> Raptors/*Mavericks*
> *Lakers*/Jazz
> *Kings*/Pistons
> Clippers/*Spurs*
> *Warriors*/Cavaliers


LOL nah I don't see it happening  a guy can hope though.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

canadian, who do you pull for every season to actually win the nba title? or are you just a casual fan?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Champ said:


> canadian, who do you pull for every season to actually win the nba title? or are you just a casual fan?


I actually didn't really start watching ball until I started going to high school 4 years ago, there was never really a specific team that I got behind, more so behind specific players like Griffin, Jimmer, Curry.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Skip Bayless writes about LeBron, then gently weeps..

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8569642/lebron-work-left


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Think I might get this for X-mas.










On that note...go Nuggets!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

If the Celtics bench played to their potential, it would make things so much easier.

Also this team relies on KG ways too much, as he soon as he exits the game the team just collapses. Like they're clueless on both ends of the court without him in there. Disappointed in the beginning of the season for this team.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Brye said:


> Think I might get this for X-mas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I'd trade Jeff Green for a bunch of raccoon shit honestly.

Worst contract in the NBA by far, Danny Ainge you took a major L giving him that shitty contract that no one will be willing to trade for and you can't amnesty.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Tight game!!! Fuck got 60 bucks on Celtics winning. 

RONDOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> I'd trade Jeff Green for a bunch of raccoon shit honestly.
> 
> Worst contract in the NBA by far, Danny Ainge you took a major L giving him that shitty contract that no one will be willing to trade for and you can't amnesty.


BUT I THOUGHT JEFF GREEN WAS DA BEST PLAYER IN DA LEEG AND THE FUTURE OF THE CELTICS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:kobe2


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fuck if only Rondo did not miss that free throw.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

COME ONE BASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lollakers


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lakers need to find a way to get Detroit on their schedule 1.....2....70 more times


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Hmmm Kobe looks disgruntled.

Foye was on fire and Utah is a good little team playing at home. Season is still early so 1-4 isnt that bad.
Did anyone catch what Foye said. They said it was making fun of Lakers.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

C'mon Lakers! I don't get why they're so bad. It's rather simple. Just feed Dwight and Pau in the inside then if that doesn't work, let Kobe go to work. PROBLEM SOLVED. And my Rockets lost too. But that's alright, teams are adjusting to Harden now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Lakers are playing terribly on both sides of the ball. Their only good game was against the worst team in the league. They look awful, of course it's most likely that they get it going as the season progresses but they've looked terrible. Even the Heat when the Big 3 first arrived didn't start off this bad and they had chemistry issues.

The Lakers had 32 more FTA's than Utah with the majority of them not going to Dwight and they still lost.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MAVS balanced scoring attack gets it done again. :hb


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Yeah I'm actually pretty surprised with the Mavs. They are playing very well without Dirk. Mayo has been tearing it up too!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Kobe is the Lakers only good player. FACT.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Jimmer got 15 minutes of PT and scored 12 points :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Tight game!!! Fuck got 60 bucks on Celtics winning.
> 
> RONDOOOOOOOOOO


Who's the fool who bet on the Wizards winning in Boston without Wall and Nene?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*










only a matter of days....


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Shit, now I'm worried. The Lakers play like shit. Man up, ffs...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Who would replace Brown?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

SLOAN FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SLOAN.

or the best coach in the NBA right now...COACH BRYANT.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Not Phil Jackson?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

They were trending down when they had Phil...Certain things were bound to happen regardlesso who's coach imo


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Nice little mini winning streak going for the Nuggets right now. Javale has looked great so far. :mcgee


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Honestly, what can Brown do when Kobe shoots 7/17? Smh...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

how did the wizards get into an overtime game and only shoot 7 free throws? i forgot they were on but that seems odd to me. i think notorious would know since he's a celtic's fan but that would require watching the wizards and who really wants to do that?

the curse is back. all that jeff green hype and now he's trash, i thought you would learn by now.


----------



## Notorious

I know huh?

I was hyping up the Nuggets & Pistons before the season too


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:lol pistons?

Anyway the Wiz shot good from beyond the arc while the celtics didnt that covered up the freethrow differential.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*













Sloan as head coach and Mike D'Antoni as his assistant. DO IT MITCH... and Jim.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

That GIF will be the death of me :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> SLOAN FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SLOAN.
> 
> or the best coach in the NBA right now...COACH BRYANT.


Maybe they'll realize their mistake and contact Shaw...


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:lmao at Monroe having a triple double and the Pistons still losing, get Monroe out of there asap and fuck the rest of that team.

David Lee, Beasley, Gortat, DeAndre Jordan all had great statlines

Wow at Gallo not even shooting 30% right now

lolbrooklyn


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> I know huh?
> 
> I was hyping up the Nuggets & Pistons before the season too


you were praising harden and he had back to back bad shooting nights. he was awful last night and he went like 8-24 to get 24 like he was kobe the game before. 

beal is making me miss wall.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

You mean, you don't enjoy AJ Price starting?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I don't recall praising Harden like he was Kobe. I'm pretty sure I was the main person saying he was overpaid.

Sure I praised him for the games he had and giving him his props for having two great games, but I don't recall praising him that much.

If there was anyone I was praising on the Rockets it's ASIK.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

These OKC jerseys are simply ODD to me


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fucking stupid, man.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Hideous.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

PUMPKINS :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So right now the Lakers are 1-4 with Kobe playing as if it was 2006. That's how fucking good he has been and yet we're still losing. We weren't even this bad when Kwame and Smush. FIRE MIKE BROWN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Thomas Robinson suspended two games for Metta World Peaceing Jonas Jerebko.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mehmut Okur retired? Don't really give a shit, but it always sucks when an above average player has to retire early due to injuries.

Westbrook is already 1-6, wow


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Just WestRose being WestRose bruh


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Boozer is a waste of blood and organs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I hope Deandre goes off again today for fantasy purposes. Blessed to have Ibaka on my fantasy team too.

CP3/BG LETS GO, take another W tonight!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

5-19 and 1-7 from 3, jesus christ.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

#CLIPNATION

Bledsoe is amazing off the bench, really glad to have him!

Deandre + Paul doing me good in fantasy after the 1st quarter, lets goooooo!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

he can't pass the ball and have an efficient night from the floor? i enjoy his shot selection the most when he fails to finish at the rim while getting multiple opportunities in one possession.

durant being an observer for 46 minutes is annoying. 

i don't enjoy wizards draft picks looking like crap, wwf. if you don't look to far into wall numbers than you can bash, all you have to do is leave percentages out and he looks a good point guard.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Dat Clutch KD. :durant


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

DEANDREEE JORDANNNNNN~

This teams too deep, you never know who's going to go off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Portland on that comeback trail


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Joel said:


> Boozer is a waste of blood and organs.


lol i try to defend the man but how can you when he plays poor defense & commits silly fouls.

We should have won that game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

If DeAndre bypasses Blake Griffin this year....

Dwight said Kobe needs to chill...Oh joy


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Why does no one bring up the fact that Durant had SIX turnovers. Like, I understand Westbrook getting shit for not shooting well but when Durant is averaging 5+ turnovers a game I see no reason why you guys don't shit on him.


----------



## Notorious

To be honest, I didn't know he had that many last night.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Anyone else surprised at how well DeAndre Jordan is playing? Hell, Jamal Crawford as well?


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> Why does no one bring up the fact that Durant had SIX turnovers. Like, I understand Westbrook getting shit for not shooting well but when Durant is averaging 5+ turnovers a game I see no reason why you guys don't shit on him.


Cause Durant clinched the game and that's all that matters.

Westbrook was immense when he checked back into the fourth as well. Game changers. Bulls don't have any right now. Deng and Noah did what they could and did it well.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Jamal Crawford is looking like a real nice pickup for LAC at the moment.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mike Brown's son has been getting death threats as of late due to Lakers 1-4 start..

Who's having a worse week: Fox News or Lakers fans?...Does Lakers fans hate Mike Brown more than Fox hates Obama?


----------



## Notorious

Brye said:


> Jamal Crawford is looking like a real nice pickup for LAC at the moment.


Crawford wasn't a good fit in Portland, they didn't play to his strengths. Made him play PG too much.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mike Brown just got fired. LOL go to the college ranks if you want to try that Princeton shit.


----------



## Myers

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Good, he should have been fired last season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

So what's Phil Jackson up to these days?

What if the Lakers just aren't any good? Dwight has no heart and Nash is old. Kobe ain't no young buck himself either.


----------



## JY57

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lol Lakers. What a train-wreck Mike Brown was. They should get Sloan or Phil. And even I don't like them I wouldn't wish Pringles (Mike D'Antoni) on them, the guy is pure awful


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## Notorious

In before Phil un-retires.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mike Brown deserved better...Oh well, for all those saying oh it's just 5 games, look at how fast management panicked...It's not the coaches fault they're old as dirt, banged up & can't play D...


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Mike Brown deserved better...Oh well, for all those saying oh it's just 5 games, look at how fast management panicked...It's not the coaches fault they're old as dirt, banged up & can't play D...


Mike was the scapegoat.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Guess all the ppl saying its still early were wrong. Crazy they would fire him after 5 games. Wasnt this guy a coach of the year one time. Those awards are such garbage


----------



## Notorious

The fact that Jerry Sloan never won it but guys like Mike Brown & Scott Brooks have says enough.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Not just 5 games but 5 games into a new offensive scheme!!!! Speaking of that, they did fire Eddie Jordan as well right? I mean its his offense they implemented that everyone hates so much


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Offense is ranked 7th in the league, defense is ranked 20th.

But yeah, the Princeton offense that the Lakers don't even run on the majority of their plays is the problem :kobe

The Princeton offense is why guys like Randy Foye, Damian Lillard, Nicolas Batum, Jamal Crawford, etc. have all had big games against the Lakers resulting in losses.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

SVG called Mike Brown's firing the "most ridiculous firing in the history of the NBA"...Is he trolling? :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

About time, hopefully he doesn't get another job. He's awful.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I bet Jimbo regrets hiring Mike Clown instead of Rick "GOAT, if Phil didn't exist" Adelman. Even Brian Shaw would've been better. Tbh, Brown should've been fired last year for his piss poor rotations, overuse of Kobe (39 mpg) and terrible use of MWP (way too much of him dribbling in the offense). He benched Goudelock last year too, even when he was giving the bench some scoring and shooting. 


I hope he does well in the future though, he's not a bad guy or anything. Just not head coach material. He owes his career to LeBron lol.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I think it's ridiculous to fire someone five games into the season. I know there were plenty of fans asking for it but that just seems so goddamn early.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Headliner said:


> Mike Brown just got fired. LOL go to the college ranks if you want to try that Princeton shit.


Uh, did not see that coming.

COACH BRYANT!


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Maybe Nash will be interim coach.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Despite knee surgery that will keep him sidelined until December, there's talk of D'Antoni becoming the new Lakers coach, so if you thought their D was bad before....

and Magic Johnson finally got his wish...he even tweeted Mike Brown should've never been hired


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



HeatWave said:


> Despite knee surgery that will keep him sidelined until December, there's talk of D'Antoni becoming the new Lakers coach, so if you thought their D was bad before....
> 
> and Magic Johnson finally got his wish...he even tweeted Mike Brown should've never been hired


Oh fuck, my condolences to Laker fans if that happens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

D'Antoni is terrible.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

D'Antoni can't coach until late December because of knee replacement surgery, anyway.



MrMister said:


> So what's Phil Jackson up to these days?
> 
> What if the Lakers just aren't any good? Dwight has no heart and Nash is old. Kobe ain't no young buck himself either.


So many things wrong w/ this post.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*










.....


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

James Harden should have a big game tonight, after two off nights. Thinking Houston wins tonight.

See Dallas beating New York too. OJ Mayo has been having a great year so far and is living up to his potential as a maverick. Brandan Wright has been playing pretty good too in Nowitzki's absence. Anthony has been playing great for te Knicks so far but he's due for a off night. Don't see Knicks matching the Spurs and going 4-0.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Anthony is shooting 44%, I'd argue he's due for getting hot along with JR.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Ether said:


> Anthony is shooting 44%, I'd argue he's due for getting hot along with JR.


He's third in scoring with 26 PPG, he's playing pretty good.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I'm not denying that, but he usually has shot better than .435 for his career. I think Camby is making his debut also tonight, so that would be good. With Dirk and Marion out I don't see the Mavs winning

Crowder-Anthony matchup should be fun to watch


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Ether said:


> I'm not denying that, but he usually has shot better than .435 for his career. I think Camby is making his debut also tonight, so that would be good. With Dirk and Marion out I don't see the Mavs winning
> 
> Crowder-Anthony matchup should be fun to watch


His career average is .456 :kobe

I see the Mavs winning tonight.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

With Mayo as their lone offensive threat and maybe Collison? If you want to talk about someone being due for an off day, it's Mayo. I can't believe how well he's playing, although the Grizz probably don't regret losing him that much.

Edit: Just saw Kaman's numbers so far, wow. He'll be locked up by Chandler tonight.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Mayo has had offnights against the Lakers & Jazz scoring only twelve points.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Shaq trolling again, says DeAndre Jordan is the best center in the West :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Carmelo has shot 10-28 and 7-16 in 2 games so far, I expect him to dominate Crowder tonight assuming that's his matchup. I don't know why Crowder came out and said I'd like to "hold him to half of his average", it's just more bulletin board material. I like that he isn't scared of him, but he should have kept his mouth shut.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> Shaq trolling again, says DeAndre Jordan is the best center in the West :lmao


Dwight Howard says hi.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



MetalX said:


> Dwight Howard says hi.


Eddy Curry says only speak when spoken to...


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lol at the Lakers firing their Coach after only 5 games into the season. That's quicker than when the Kings fired their Coach last year. Haha...What a record. Good job Lakers. Should've just hired Brian Shaw back then.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



chronoxiong said:


> Lol at the Lakers firing their Coach after only 5 games into the season. That's quicker than when the Kings fired their Coach last year. Haha...What a record. Good job Lakers. Should've just hired Brian Shaw back then.


Eh he just wasn't the right guy to coach all that talent, would be SICK if they could snag Phil Jackson back though.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Guess all the ppl saying its still early were wrong. Crazy they would fire him after 5 games. Wasnt this guy a coach of the year one time. Those awards are such garbage


LeBron carried his sorry ass to a coach of the year. I always thought he was a horrible coach.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



chronoxiong said:


> Lol at the Lakers firing their Coach after only 5 games into the season. That's quicker than when the Kings fired their Coach last year. Haha...What a record. Good job Lakers. Should've just hired Brian Shaw back then.


Should've just got Rick Adelman. Shaw would've been pretty good though, certainly better than Brown.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Apparently Phil was at the Lakers facility today walking around and talking to management. According to beatwriters this was just a coincidence but I call bullshit.

Phil is coming back if not this season then next season.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*










:lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:lmao :lmao

At the last two pictures.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

:lmao Those pictures.

WHERE IS EVERYONE? Courtney Lee is the only guy showing up. ~__~


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

YES! YES! YES!


fucking finally. Brown was complete and utter shit and should have never been hired in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Brye said:


> :lmao Those pictures.
> 
> WHERE IS EVERYONE? Courtney Lee is the only guy showing up. ~__~


The Celtics don't stand a chance against Philly.

This team so far has played exactly like they did during the 1st half of last season, maybe even worse. Really disappointing too.

Get blown out by the Bucks at home, can barely beat the Wizards without John Wall & Nene, just playing pathetic.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics don't stand a chance against Philly.
> 
> This team so far has played exactly like they did during the 1st half of last season, maybe even worse. Really disappointing too.
> 
> Get blown out by the Bucks at home, can barely beat the Wizards without John Wall & Nene, just playing pathetic.


I'm expecting them to start meshing come December though. The bench is totally new other than Bass (Green was out/Wilcox missed quite a bit), plus Sully/Lee in the rotation. I think they'll be fine in the end.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> fucking finally. Brown was complete and utter shit and should have never been hired in the first place.


Agreed.

How did the Lakers start 1-4 with Kobe second in scoring & Howard fifth is beyond me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Yeah me too and I knew we would struggle a little bit in the beginning due to all the new players but I didn't think it would be this bad.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

C's have a ton of new players so they will get better. Plus they lost the most important member of the Big 3 in Ray Allen:troll

If Phil does come back does it make LA a great team automatically. I havent watched all their games but was coaching their big issue or their defense?


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Notorious said:


> Yeah me too and I knew we would struggle a little bit in the beginning due to all the new players but I didn't think it would be this bad.


Pierce has been disappointing since the first half of the opener.

Spencer Hawes OWNS, imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

From what I've seen they've had a lot of issues.

Poor defense, turnover prone, terrible bench play plus you also have other effects that won't go away with Brown being fired like age and health.

But fuck the lollakers and lolceltics, O.J. MAYO :bron


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The first two can be fixed, the first one especially seeing as we do have good defenders.



I don't care who the new coach is as long as he DOESN'T play Jaminson at SF. That may have been the dumbest coaching decision I've seen in years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Really? :lmao

Jamison is terrible at defending PF's and Brown had him guarding SF's? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Jaminson is like -1.3 or something per minute(I made this up but I believe it's pretty accurate as he's always in the minus). It was ridiculous to see him play at SF.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Hopefully LA makes Brian Shaw the HC like he should have been all along.. I'm just happy that all those Kobe stans that said Kobe would win a ring with Brown while Lebron couldn't will finally shut up

Also, after watching Jamison play for years in Washington, I can safely say he is one of the laziest defenders in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

kill beal was good tonight but he has no presence. jennings pushed him around when he should hav been scared, kill beal should have gave jennings the work.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

And 1!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lebron always missed out on triple dbls by either an assist or rebound. He is having a great all around year so far. Will prob wont win MVP of he continues since the voters care about scoring alot more than anything else. Could be Melo vs Durant if they continue to be scoring machines.

never get why ppl dont say Rondo is the best pg. the guy is a beast, easily the best passing PG in the NBA and could if he wants score too because guy can drive down the lane at will.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Minny is about to be 4-1 without Love and Rubio...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Celtic defense has been atrocious so far this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Lebron always missed out on triple dbls by either an assist or rebound. He is having a great all around year so far. Will prob wont win MVP of he continues since the voters care about scoring alot more than anything else. Could be Melo vs Durant if they continue to be scoring machines.
> 
> never get why ppl dont say Rondo is the best pg. the guy is a beast, easily the best passing PG in the NBA and could if he wants score too because guy can drive down the lane at will.


He's not easily the best passing PG in the NBA. Guys like Paul and Nash are on the same level as him. He's not great on offense either; All he can do is drive the lane. Deron & Paul do that equally as well, and are much better shooters and shot creators for themselves. Rondo is terrible in the locker room, too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> Minny is about to be 4-1 without Love and Rubio...


Andrei Kirilenko is one of the main reasons for that, guy has been having a really good season so far but hasn't gotten his props.

Anyway, I do recall saying that James Harden would come back to earth after this two games where he dropped 37 & 45. His last 3 games:
vs Portland 8-24 5TO
vs Denver 5-15 6TO
vs Memphis 4-18 5TO

:jaydamn


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

You predicted the inevitable. Good for you.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



IMPULSE said:


> kill beal was good tonight but he has no presence. jennings pushed him around when he should hav been scared, kill beal should have gave jennings the work.


How can he put him to work when Jamal Crawford's chucking on every other possession? Dude is a cancer


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

The Cavs were beating the Suns by 26 at one point and still lost :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lmao Cavs......


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

no LAKERS hate today I see. Probably because they played like the LAKERS today. I thank GOD BASED Buss(the successful one of course, not his bum son) for making such a great decision and doing it fast. 


Now all we need is X(X being anyone not named Brown) and we'll get our ring this year. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Lebron always missed out on triple dbls by either an assist or rebound.


It was reported to be 20 triple doubles he's missed out on by 1 rebound or assist or point :shocked:


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Great win for Denver tonight. 3 straight and they're meshing well now. Faried is a fucking beast.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Good game from the Knicks from what I can tell, only Knick I can complain about is Felton. He's been pretty meh, the 2 SPG is nice though.

Damn at Rondo's 20 assists
Harden looked AWFUL vs Memphis, dat Tony Allen. Should have made the All defensive first team 2 seasons in a row, at least he made it in last year.
Great game from Davis
Wtf at Gallo, 12/7/3 on 28% and 18% from 3 so far, fuck. Nice win for Denver though


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

it's been three average harden games in a row. teams probably adjusted and his motivation died down, i can't wait for the rockets to play the heat. that game is going to be like where's our back court. 

laughing at mark thinking i meant anything other then kill beal putting jennings on the floor.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> Rondo is terrible in the locker room, too.


That is complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Looks like Phil Jackson is already back with the Lakers. Talk about quick fast and in a hurry.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Not surprising with Phil being the front-runner that he is.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Headliner said:


> Looks like Phil Jackson is already back with the Lakers. Talk about quick fast and in a hurry.


The shit is on. Honestly, the best choice possible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Ok so from what's being reported the Lakers meeting with Phil Jackson ended without them officially offering him the job, but they did let him know that if he wants the job, it's his. In the meantime, the Lakers will still interview other coaches in case Phil doesn't take the job, that Bickerstaff guy who's the interim coach will remain coach until then.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



> Phil Jackson source says reports that job is his is Lakers' spin: no job has been offered but LAL now can say he turned them down. ploy makes sense: fans want Phil. Only way to sell anybody else is to say Phil passed. If it comes to that


and ppl looking into Phil being at Lakers facilities shouldn't..He's supposedly been hanging around frequently for a few weeks now..Oh Jeanie...


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Raptors decked out in the CAMO gear tonight.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

AJ Price is having a great game


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Pacers won oh yea banked $50 from that.

Green was solid


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Kemba & MKG could end up being quite the duo...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Dang Bobcats finally beat the Mavericks...just lost the money that I won. 

Good hustle by Bobcats in the 4th


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Al Jefferson is having a great game, Tinsley is too. 0 points atm but 12 assists
Wow at the Bobcats winning, MKG had quite the statline. Kemba looked good as well, hopefully he does good this year because last year he was awful
Harden with 5 T/Os, ouch.
Rondo is owning Jennings right now, holy shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

MKG is gonna be a stud.

I've watched a lot of him this year and he has it. He hustles on both ends of the floor, will be an elite defender, is a great rebounder for a guy at his position, is a good passer, he can put the ball on the floor and attack the basket, a good finisher at the rim. Right now his main weakness is his shooting but he can always improve on that and kid has a great work ethic, what I also respect about him is that he has a winning mentality.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Celtics played a lot better Pierce and Rondo were solid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Kemba Walker's statline tonight: 26 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 8 steals

HOLY SHIT.

I've always liked Kemba since his college days, yes he had a terrible rookie year but let's be honest...Kemba really was in a bad situation his rookie year. A terrible environment, a coach that didn't know how to utilize and didn't allow him to play his type of game, this is really what Kemba's rookie year should have been like.

I really like the Bobcats future with Kemba, MKG & Biyombo and hopefully they can get another good draft pick this upcoming season because I doubt they make the playoffs, too inexperienced.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

lol @ the morons here (Magic) who said he doesn't have a position and will amount to nothing.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Wow MKG has one good game and suddenly he's a superstar, relax yourselves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I never said he was a superstar, I said he has the potential to be a great player something I've been saying since before he was drafted.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Spurs just scraped it.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Lmaoo


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Fuck another game goes to overtime.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Holy shit, Nuggets game was intense.

Four straight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Bobcats > Pistons


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Rusty_SFChron: Klay Thompson left his street clothes in his locker and drove away from Oracle Arena in his uniform. Guessing he's shooting FTs right now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



WWF said:


> lol @ the morons here (Magic) who said he doesn't have a position and will amount to nothing.


That's what I said about Jeff Green. 



I said MKG wasn't worth the second overall pick and I still think that. He will be a good role player, maybe even a great one, a defensive stud and will soon become Tony Allen. That's what is he, the next Tony Allen and that's exactly who he's played like so far.


I could also go on about how many rookies I was right about but won't. It's not necessary. 

The thing I was most wrong about was Davis, he's proving me wrong in every way possible.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

But Scottie Pippen was a glorified Tony Allen, right? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Magic said:


> That's what I said about Jeff Green.
> 
> 
> 
> I said MKG wasn't worth the second overall pick and I still think that. He will be a good role player, maybe even a great one, a defensive stud and will soon become Tony Allen. That's what is he, the next Tony Allen and that's exactly who he's played like so far.
> 
> 
> I could also go on about how many rookies I was right about but won't. It's not necessary.
> 
> The thing I was most wrong about was Davis, he's proving me wrong in every way possible.


Kemba, dumbass.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> That's what I said about Jeff Green.
> 
> 
> 
> I said MKG wasn't worth the second overall pick and I still think that. He will be a good role player, maybe even a great one, a defensive stud and will soon become Tony Allen. That's what is he, the next Tony Allen and that's exactly who he's played like so far.
> 
> 
> I could also go on about how many rookies I was right about but won't. It's not necessary.
> 
> The thing I was most wrong about was Davis, he's proving me wrong in every way possible.


Yeah MKG is the next TA even though he's better than him when you compare them both coming out of college and even to this day, he's still arguably the better player. MKG is faster, more athletic, a better finisher at the rim, a better rebounder and he might be a better off-ball defender too. And this is just his rookie year, while TA is in his 9th season. Seriously don't know how you can compare the two, I've been watching MKG play since was in high school and have watched TA's whole career, they aren't alike.

Oh and who should've been picked over MKG? Only person who has a case is Lillard and the Bobcats weren't gonna pick him when they already had Kemba, that's common sense.

Also, who are all these rookies that you were so "right about"?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



WWF said:


> Kemba, dumbass.


lol I never even talked about Kemba, so I don't know where this is coming from. Like I care about anyone from the Bobcats. If I was wrong then oh well, I've hardly seen him play tbh.



Notorious said:


> Yeah MKG is the next TA even though he's better than him when you compare them both coming out of college and even to this day, he's still arguably the better player. MKG is faster, more athletic, a better finisher at the rim, a better rebounder and he might be a better off-ball defender too. And this is just his rookie year, while TA is in his 9th season. Seriously don't know how you can compare the two, I've been watching MKG play since was in high school and have watched TA's whole career, they aren't alike.
> 
> Oh and who should've been picked over MKG? Only person who has a case is Lillard and the Bobcats weren't gonna pick him when they already had Kemba, that's common sense.
> 
> Also, who are all these rookies that you were so "right about"?



The guy has one good game and youre all over his dick. A good finisher at the rim? He's shooting .410% and that's largely due to last game where he had his first good shooting game.

I can compare the two as they're comparable. MKG isn't going to magically gain the ability to shoot. Rondo is a good midrange jumper away from being near unstoppable to guard, only problem is he's been that way for the past 4 years. I highly doubt MKG ever becomes a good jump shooter and that will cost him. Once again I could be wrong, but I don't see him amounting to much besides one of the best defenders in the league as well as a good rebounder due to his athleticism. 

I really don't thinnk they should have taken anyone else, but rather traded down to 4th overall pick and take the Cavs 24th selection. I don't see why they didn't seeing as MKG would have likely still been there.

Lillard, Waiters, and Drummond. :kobe3

You're going to say Lillard was obvious, but hardly anyone here was talking about him predraft and a lot of people thought Waiters would bust because he was a backup in college. Drummond hasn't really become dominant yet, but everyone sees that enormous potential he has and at the very least he will be a solid defender/rebonder in his career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I've been a fan of MKG since he was in high school, this has nothing to do with one game, I know what he's capable of. MKG's jumper isn't much to write home about, but with the work ethic he has, he's more than capable of improving on it. Yes MKG is a good finisher at the rim, if you've been watching the games you would know that he gets hacked a lot with the fouls being uncalled which of course drops his FG%, add that in with him not having a reliable jumper and it's no surprise why he has a low FG%. MKG at worst will be a poor man's Gerald Wallace. MKG & Tony Allen have nothing in common except for the fact that they're good defenders and while they're both considered hustle players, MKG is faster and the better athlete.

MKG would not have been there for the 4th pick, if they would've traded Cleveland the #2 pick, Cleveland would've picked either MKG or Beal, they sure as hell weren't picking Waiters with the #2 pick. Who would Charlotte have drafted then? Both Beal & MKG would've been gone and they weren't gonna pick Lillard since Kemba was there and they certainly weren't gonna pick Waiters.

Of course no one was talking about Lillard here pre-draft, he came from a small school that barely got any attention, he was relatively unknown. I highly doubt you were talking about him pre-draft, because I highly doubt a Canadian would be following a small American college team like Weber State. I don't remember hearing you praise Waiters, literally everyone in this thread was bashing the Cavs for picking Waiters and I don't remember you or anyone else defending him or the Cavs at all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I don't watch college sports instead I research everything predraft. What I saw, read, and heard about Lillard was all great, he literally seemed like the perfect PG for the Blazers. I didn't expect him to pass as well as he was, but I was talking about his scoring ability. 


And no, I didn't say Waiters should go fourth overall, although I did say he was going to be a good pick and I was hoping he would go to the Raptors. Of course that didn't happen as the Cavs reached for him, but he's turned out great.


If it means I was also talking up Sullinger as a good talent when you were shitting all over him during the draft. As well as PJIII although we don't know how good he will be yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

I wasn't shitting on Sullinger all through the draft, I didn't want the Celtics to draft him because of his injury issues. I don't know why you keep saying I was bashing Sullinger, I wasn't. Yes I said I didn't have high expectations for him but I wasn't "shitting on him", if I was shitting on anyone the Celtics drafted it was Fab Melo.

I was upset when the Celtics drafted him because of his back issues, I didn't want the Celtics to have another injury prone player. If I did shit on him it was probably because I wanted the Celtics to draft another player and was upset at the time, but I never said Sullinger was a bad player.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

You guys are all cute with all your bickering. 

All these 2012 drafted rookies are irrelevant as the only rookie that matters is JONASAURUS REX.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Think you misspelled Draymond Green JM.


----------



## Xile44

JM said:


> You guys are all cute with all your bickering.
> 
> All these 2012 drafted rookies are irrelevant as the only rookie that matters is JONASAURUS REX.


About that. Its time for a better thread title lol


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

?

No other rookie in this league has developed such an intimidating nickname. JONASAURUS REX. It's a phenomenon. Stop HATING.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Humphries is having quite the game


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

yeah someone suggest a better title. Jonas is cool all, but Raptors are hardly relevant and Jonas hardly plays enough to have the title about him. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

He's certainly not lived up to the hype portrayed on the forum.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*

Pretty sure the majority of us all knew he was a project and that he wouldn't come out averaging 17/8 or anything like that, we just have high hopes for his potential.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

This new thread title is truth.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Is Allen on Wade atm? Looking at the boxscore, Wade is playing like shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

DeMarcus Cousins has been suspended for two games for confronting one of the Spurs commentators "in a hostile manner."

So the Lakers will be playing the Kings tonight without Cousins & Thomas Robinson.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well, gives me a shot at blocks and keeping OREB in the other league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LAKERS need all the help they can get. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Banning key players to help the Lakers win.

This is a conspiracy against Mike Brown!

I just saw the box score for yesterday's game against Timberwolves. Boozer had 2 points. Two points. TWO POINTS. This guy needs to go.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Grizzles are putting on a fucking show. This fourth quarter has been amazing and the crowd has been amazing. Ellington has also been absolutely insane this game and fun to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I can't wait until I order my League Pass later this week, sucks that I missed a great game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Sean Elliot is a chump...Whoever made decision to suspend DMC 2 games are frauds..The End


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOL at Wade or as HeatWave likes to say, Larry Hughes.

Also LOL at those who bashed me because I said Wade has regressed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOL @ notorious singling out one game and saying a guy has regressed. Surely you aren't serious?


He was averaging 20 PPG on .570% before this game, so yeah, you're point has not even been close to proven seeing as this was his first bad game.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Not to mention he was guarded by one of the best defenders in the NBA, I'm assuming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

One game has nothing to do with it, I've been saying he's regressed since before the season started.

You're kidding yourself if you think Wade is still as good as he was in 06-10.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Wade has regressed.. I couldn't even stomach watching him play last year and I know he was playing hurt for the majority of the year, but even when he was healthy he was inconsistent.

Wade is gonna end up like VC/T-Mac.. As he gets older, he'll become a non factor. His whole game is based on his athletic ability and explosiveness, once that's gone he'll be a role player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

this is the only game he's played poorly in, which means your regression point doesn't make sense.


Last year he was injured. I've also been saying this since last year but you refuse to listen. This is literally the first game where you can say anything about Wade's play, which means it was a bad game rather than him just not being able to play at that high level.

And yeah, Memphis has one of the best defenses in the league, which did have something to do with it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Wade has regressed.

He's not as athletic as he once was, he's not as good of a shooter as once he was, he's not as good of a defender as he once was.

I'm not saying Wade is a scrub, he's still a unanimous top 2 SG but he's not as good as once he was, there was a time not too long ago when one could argue Wade was the best player in the NBA. Just because I'm saying he's regressed doesn't mean I think he's a scrub or anything like that or that he's not capable of averaging 20 PPG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well I suppose that can be said. I still see as it him having the second fiddle role opposed to the first fiddle like he was before Lebron came, but I guess that's fair.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I feel Hughes is better as the number 2 guy than top dog(Yes I believe Shaq was the #1 guy his first 2 years with the Heat)



Magic Johnson firing nuclear missiles



> _That's the reason why Mike is out, because the Lakers are about winning championships. They're not about waiting. Some people have complained, and said different things - no, he didn't get a fair shake. The Lakers don't give people fair shakes. It's not about fair shakes. It's about whether you can produce or not. Other organizations, they have time and patience because they're not about winning the championships. The Lakers are about winning championships. They've had championships already, when you think about 16 of them. This team was put together and they want to win this year.That's why Dr. Buss and (Lakers vice president) Jim (Buss) and (general manager) Mitch (Kupchak) made the call.
> 
> Look, at the end of the day, Dr. Buss wants to win, not only for himself and the family legacy, the Buss legacy, and he wants to - of course - catch the Celtics, but also too he wants to win for the fans. Dr. Buss has always been about winning championships for himself, and the organization and for the fans of Los Angeles. And putting out the best product possible.He's done his part. They've brought in a great group, and it's just too bad for Mike. He just wasn't the guy for this job. It's nothing against him, but he wasn't the guy.
> 
> We have to go back to history with Mike. Mike didn't get it done in Cleveland. If he can't get the championship done in Cleveland, having the game's best player (LeBron James), how are you going to come to Los Angeles and win it? It's just too bad. I think he will get another job, but it just wasn't the right fit for him here in Los Angeles.
> 
> I have never talked to Dr. Buss about firing Mike Brown. I've seen Dr. Buss one time.
> 
> Have I been telling him from Day One that this guy wasn't the right guy? Yes, I've said that. I said that on the air last year. I've always backed up what I say. But have I went to Dr. Buss ever and said 'fire this guy'? Never. Have I talked to Dr. Buss about Mike Brown ever? No. So, that's been a lie that they put out. But that's OK. I'm a big boy. I can handle it. Dr. Buss makes his own decisions. You're underestimating Dr. Buss. When you say that, it's a slap in the face of Dr. Buss. Dr. Buss is a very smart and astute businessman and a guy who knows basketball. And he made that decision based on the fact that the Lakers were not running, they were not getting better. Mike Brown has one big flaw in his coaching: he does not make adjustments in game. That's what killed him in Cleveland, and that's what killed him with the Lakers. If you go back to every series that the Cleveland Cavaliers lost, and every series that the Lakers lost, Mike Brown did not make adjustments within the game. That's it. Let's keep it real. If we're going to be real, then let's keep it real. That's his biggest flaw. It's not preparation. It's not his defense, before the game and getting a game plan together. It's within the game. That's why (Boston coach) Doc Rivers is so good. That's why (San Antonio coach Gregg ) Popovich is so good. (Johnson's former Lakers coach and current Miami team president) Pat Riley, when he coached, was so good. That's why Phil Jackson is the best, because he does that better than anybody.
> 
> _


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

http://www.thestar.com/sports/basketball/nba/article/1286214--nba-los-angeles-lakers-closing-in-on-phil-jackson

Yes Please


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Wade has regressed, I've been saying it since last year. He's no longer capable of being the best player on a championship caliber team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



HeatWave said:


> I feel Hughes is better as the number 2 guy than top dog(Yes I believe Shaq was the #1 guy his first 2 years with the Heat)
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Johnson firing nuclear missiles


Yeah, except for the fact that Heat only won in 2006 because Wade was the number one guy. :kobe




LAKERS making Jimmer look good.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Parentheses...


Bulls broadcast few nights ago said the Minority Timberwolves are using Derrick Williams at the PF position..Sounds like a trainwreck-ish move..When does Brother Love return?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

You're telling me that Shaq was the number guy in the finals that year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

and this may sound ridiculous to some of you, maybe not others, but perhaps these analysts are actually spot on for once. If the Grizzles were to matchup with the Heat in the Finals(which isn't as absurd as it may sound as we all should know that Grizzles are quite good) that the Heat wouldn't exactly win like they did last year, instead it could be a repeat of what happened in the 2011 finals.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Grizzlies will never make the finals until they trade Gay, they're a team with an identity crisis right now. That frontcourt has to be split up imo, and I'd rather trade Gay for some bench depth or something instead of Z-Bo/Gasol


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

J.A. Adande ‏@jadande 

Source confirms the same to me RT @Mike_Bresnahan: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers. Not Phil Jackson

Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan
Mike D'Antoni signed a four-year deal with the Lakers. Phil Jackson was "asking for the moon," accoring to source familiar w/ the situation.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao the Laker's ceiling now is the WCF, fuck what a stupid move. 

J.A. Adande ‏@jadande
Kobe made it clear he wanted Phil, but said after game tonight that he let Lakers know he was fine with D'Antoni.

J.A. Adande ‏@jadande
Lakers won't have D'Antoni in place till later in the week; he's awaiting medical clearance post-knee surgery.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

They'll be fuck AS FUCK to watch, though. Nash/Kobe/Howard will be very entertaining.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Is he going to run the "7 seconds or less" offense? An offense that was Kobe's nemesis for many years?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lakers Hire Mike D'Antoni


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Not happy with D'Antoni. You can't play the Speedy Gonzalez offense with Kobe and Nash, they not young anymore. He can try, but he will fail, the season is long.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

So it WAS a spin job by the Lakers when it came to Phil...Well it worked


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lakers= second round exit at MOST.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lakers Hire Mike D'Antoni


When will people learn that all of his teams don't play good defense. That wasn't a good move at all.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

ugh that's annoying


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lmao, this team is way too old to be running a fastbreak offense.. Oh well, better than Phil imo. If Phil was hired then Nash would be pointless because the triangle offense makes the PG position obsolete.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

No, you don't understand. Unless Pringles made a drastic change in his coaching style, in no way shape or form was this "better than Phil". This was just an ego move by the Jim Buss. Knick fans are laughing at this move, and Heat/OKC/Spurs/etc are blessed by this. The Lakers ceiling is now WCF loss in 6.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Phil had unusually unrealistic demands (too much money, not traveling to road games etc) so that's why they probably settled on D'Antoni.

Interesting to see how this works though. They're a bit too old to run a uptempo offense over the course of an entire game although I will say D'Antoni has a bad rap about his lack of emphasis on defense. In PHX, they didn't have good personnel (Nash on the perimeter, Amare in the paint, Diaw playing C at times) and they were still a middle of the pack defensive team so he's not as bad as people make him out to be and of course, LA will have Dwight to anchor the paint and Gasol's length can also bother/alter shots.


----------



## Notorious

Pringles is terrible. No team will ever win a title with him as a coach.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Even if Phil made these demands (which I doubt), they still had Brian Shaw, Nate Mcmillan (although he might become the defensive coach), anyone besides D'Antoni. I thought the rest of the league learned by watching him in New York, I guess it'll take another failed playoff run or two before he doesn't get another job


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Give Kobe two weeks before he's giving Mike D the death stare.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> No, you don't understand. Unless Pringles made a drastic change in his coaching style, in no way shape or form was this "better than Phil". This was just an ego move by the Jim Buss. Knick fans are laughing at this move, and Heat/OKC/Spurs/etc are blessed by this. The Lakers ceiling is now WCF loss in 6.


I agree wholeheartedly, but I just don't think the triangle offense would be necessary now that they have a star PG.. Phil did a great job masking all of Old man Fisher's faults with the triangle, but he'd have no faults to hide with Nash at the helm. Obviously, the 7 second or less offense isn't the answer but i'm not so sure the triangle offense is the answer either. 

I was being a bit dramatic when I said he's better than Phil.. I do think they should have hired Phil, but I still think the end result would have been the same (a loss in the WCF or Finals)


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

*D'Antoni? Are you fucking kidding me? The Knicks got BETTER when D'Antoni left. D'Antoni? Really?



Really?









Really?




[/Miz]


God damnit Buss*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

This is the beginning of the fall.:side:


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

:lmao YES.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Apparently Nate McMillan will be apart of D'Antoni's staff as his defensive assistant.

So basically when/if the Lakers shit the bed with D'Antoni, they'll have a replacement lined up with Nate.

Also the 76ers are reporting that they are targeting December 10th as for the date for Bynum to begin participating in normal basketball related activities.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Since D.Rose is hurt & as much as i hate the Lakers i want Nash to get his ring but idk about D'Antoni.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

It was never Phil's job to begin with..Just a spin to appease fans


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

NATE. :mark:



Really disappointed with us not getting Sloan, or Phil I guess, but with Nate doing the defensive schemes we will be fine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I fail to see the hype of Nate McMillan. Sure he's probably better than Pringles, but this is a guy who's only led his team past the 2nd round once and has missed the playoffs just as many times as he's made it. When it comes down to his team's successes, he's been a fail.


----------



## Xile44

To be fair. No one knew the Blazers were gonna be an injury riddled team. He is a good defensive coach, who slowed down the game to run defensive mechanics. Though I'm not sure how his slow tempo would fit with Dantonis fast paced style


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Can Nate become D'Antoni's Tex Winter? 

Nate gives me hope, tbh, because now it will be more than just MIKE forcing his Speedy Gonzalez rush hour all the time.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

*Old guys running and gunning like it's an all-star game should be entertaining at the very least if not completely hilarious.*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

They'll be fine.. Kobe, Howard and Artest will make sure these guys play D.

Plus, Howard/Nash and Pau/Nash will be running the Pick and roll.. Remember, how much good the P&R did for Amare in Phoenix? LA fans shouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Jason Richardson just hit a 360 dunk :mark:

Not as explosive as it was when he was in Golden State but DAT NOSTALGIA.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

JONASAURUS REX hit a baseline jumper. BAMMMMMMMM. And 4 (YES 4!) free throws.

This guy is unreal.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Jefferson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

jefferson hits a triple to send it to overtime. vintage raptor karma.

at least derozan's showing why he deserved that contract extension.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Raptors really need a franchise STAR. I wish they would just tank enough to get a first overall pick. Lowry+superstar+JONAS would be a title team very soon, but right now they're still missing that impact player that they really need. And for the love of god, TRADE BARGS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Rockets frontcourt is doing work against the Heat.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Intense game Come on Utah!!!!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

double overtime.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

2OT!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Bargs is working alright this year, when he's hitting his shots. The guy can't rebound, period, but if he can pull someone who actually can rebound away from the basket to guard him (cause he's hitting shots) then it opens up guys like Kleiza, Anderson, McGuire etc to get in there to get a second chance bucket.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

For the love of god Toronto win this game.

They should trade Bargnani imo.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Jefferson 20 points 15 rebounds beast


----------



## Xile44

What teams do you guys see wanting Bargs? 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

jl3 :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

OMG 3rd OVERTIME!!!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

casey decides to play aaron gray over val in overtime..


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Finally it's over wow what a game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

This Rockets/Heat game is pretty good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Heat/Rockets 10/10 game.


too bad I missed Utah/Raps.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

A Ray Allen gamewinner incoming. Rockets gonna fuck up like Denver and leave him open.

lolrockets.

Let's leave the rim unguarded for LeBron.

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Lin airballing a wide open three that would've put the Rockets up with less than 10 seconds remaining. LINSANITY.

lolrockets.

Wade misses both FT's and they let Miami get the offensive rebound.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

What the fuck was that?

Mchale can't draw up a last second play for the life of him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

That wasn't McHale. McHale's on a leave of absence due to a family issue, that's some jobber assistant coach who's running the team.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Oh, I remembered he drew up an awful last second play a few games ago so I figured that was him again.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Heat and OKC scrape through.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well let's look on the brightside, at least Harden hit rim on his shot unlike LINSANITY.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Heat continue to prove me right. And by that I mean they're hardly a lock for the title this season and are very much beatable in a 7 game series.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Linsanity still pretty good overall.

Come on Nuggets!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Linsanity is shooting 37% and doesn't even have a 3.0 assist/turnover ratio. I'd still take him over Felton 100/100 times


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Magic said:


> The Heat continue to prove me right. And by that I mean they're hardly a lock for the title this season and are very much beatable in a 7 game series.


I haven't come across anyone that said they're a lock or their unbeatable, but yes they are the favorites to win the title this year.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> Linsanity is shooting 37% and doesn't even have a 3.0 assist/turnover ratio. I'd still take him over Felton 100/100 times


same, but I have to admit, Felton hasn't been as horrible as I thought he'd be this year. 

Now that say that, watch him him turn asscheeks


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Felton is shooting 40% and he doesn't even have a 2.50 A/TO. He's been just as bad


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Rockets should beat hornets next game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> I haven't come across anyone that said they're a lock or their unbeatable, but yes they are the favorites to win the title this year.


no one? are you kidding me? there have been so many people saying they're basically a lock because Thunder/Spur/Laker/etc problems and they just assume that Miami has none. Miami's defense has been AWFUL this year and they would get wrecked in the playoffs playing defense like that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

As far as the Knicks go, they've gotten off to a great start and have looked highly impressive.

But it would really be something if Amar'e returns and fucks it up.

@Magic: They only people I've heard say the Heat are near locks for the title are Heat fans.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

@ Ether - Cmon man. I know you watch the games. He hasn't been _that_ bad. He's been solid on d too.

Not saying I'm a fan, but he's he's better than what I expected after last season.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Magic said:


> no one? are you kidding me? there have been so many people saying they're basically a lock because Thunder/Spur/Laker/etc problems and they just assume that Miami has none. Miami's defense has been AWFUL this year and they would get wrecked in the playoffs playing defense like that.


Seriously? If you are basing how teams will play in the playoffs based on how they are playing in November, then they Lakers would lose in the first round if they made it to the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

While we're talking about the Heat & Knicks, I think a moment needs to be taken to applaud the Wolves.

They're 5-2 without both Love & Rubio and in the past 4 games they've lost Nikola Pekovic, J.J. Barea, Brandon Roy & Chase Budinger all to injuries. Only one of their top 7 players is healthy and they're still winning games. How impressive is that?

And to go along with what Aid said, you brought up the Heat struggling on defense so far this year. Just want to point this out to you, at the beginning of the season last year the Celtics were at the bottom of the NBA's defensive rankings at one point being #30 and they finished the season as the #1 defense. Just saying.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

wat? I'm not saying they'll play like this, I'm just pointing out they have quite a few problems of their own to fix.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

And they'll fix it. Just like the Lakers, the Celtics, and the Thunder will fix their problems soon.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

y'all lost for watching nba games tonight. nothing that happened could have matched chris webber's rant on pringles.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



abrown0718 said:


> @ Ether - Cmon man. I know you watch the games. He hasn't been _that_ bad. He's been solid on d too.
> 
> Not saying I'm a fan, but he's he's better than what I expected after last season.


Agreed, guess I'm still a little bitter


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

32 in the 2nd half by LeBron..smh

Lin shooting a WIDE open airball..smh x1000


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Regarding the Phil Jackson issue in L.A.--- If Jackson was demanding so much and only expecting to work part-time basically, no wonder the Lakers told him to forget it. If I'm paying that much jack to a coach, I want him all-in. Besides, the last time Jackson left the Lakers things hadn't gone so well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I blame Buss for everything. He has ruined the Lakers so much, even through championships.


He's the reason we don't have Jerry anymore.

He's the reason Magic doesn't want to be apart of the Lakers anymore.

He's the reason Jackson didn't come back.

He's the reason that the future will be completely fucked for us as he doesn't understand anything about basketball. I hate him so much.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I'm calling Royce White(for lack of a better term) a bust..Sent to D-League & already skipping practice..It's a wrap for the guy imo..Just too many issues


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

It's a shame really. So happy the Celtics didn't trade up for him.

And if you watched his little mini-documentary that followed him on draft night, no team wanted Royce except for the Rockets, all other teams said he had too many issues. So if Royce's stint with the Rockets fails, he's out of the league.

Bobcats trade Matt Carroll to the Hornets for Hakim Warrick. POWER SHIFT!!!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Harkless is killing us


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

David Aldridge


> In statement, Royce White says Rockets have been "inconsistent" w/agreement "to proactively create a healthy and successful relationship."


DUDE!!!!! ...smh


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

5-0!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Knicks have played much better than the majority of us expected and it's about time they've started to play to their potential. Now I'm not a Knicks fan and I'm not trying to "hop on their bandwagon" or anything like that, but they've been playing some really good ball on both ends of the floor. I'm highly intrigued to see what happens when Amar'e returns.

Oh and LOL at the Raptors scoring 5 points in the 4th quarter and still beating the Pacers.

Also, shout out to the Bobcats on the blowout W tonight. They're at 3-3 and they look much improved from last year, not saying they'll be a playoff team but I'd say their ceiling is around 30-35 wins, while at worst they'll be around 22-25 wins.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Who was on Beal tonight? He shot 1-11, I'm assuming MKG was on him a bit


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

A mix between MKG and Jeff Taylor, two good defenders.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Knicks are legit. Until Amare strikes.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

MKG so far:

12/8/1(lol)/2/2 on 48%. Solid


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Knicks should trade Amar'e...but the thing is, I can't think of a single team that would take on his contract.

Maybe Houston?

If I'm not mistaken, Amar'e played well last year with Lin, and they have enough cap space for another max contract to go along with Harden's.

ANDERSON MOTHERFUCKING VAREJAO currently with 35 points and 18 rebounds with over 2 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Pacers are so bad it's incredible. Horrible decision trading away Collison as they longer have any form of a point guard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

PG play is the least of their worries, however I do agree that going from Collison to Augustin was a downgrade.

They're missing Granger more than anything.

They have no go to guy. George & Hibbert aren't ready to lead the team as it has been shown this season and West isn't as good as he once was. They need their #1 option, their go to scorer, etc.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

the wizards are so fucking terrible. fuck grunfield for making all these trades so they can be an older awful team. fuck not paying mcgee but taking on nene's contract. fuck trading lewis when his contract would have expired. i'm so mad and he can't draft so kill beal is tainted. 


i thought notorious liked white at one point. i'm going to claim him as curse victim. if the bobcats become a success story i expect the thunder's front office to be raided.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Anyone else think that the Cavs are just one piece away from being a playoff team? Would be pretty interesting if Rudy Gay ended up in Cleveland. Kyrie/Gay/Varejao. Solid if you ask me. But they do need to beef up their frontcourt though.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Waiters has been solid for them, 15-2-2 on 49% and 53% from deep, can't say I was expecting that based on all of the reports about Waiters conditioning coming out during training camp and the preseason. Gay would be nice, though, they need another guy who can take the scoring load off Kyrie.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

No way the Rockets trade for Amare. Morey isn't that stupid.

Edit: Hope some dumb team trades for Royce White. Dude is a bust.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Nobody's trading for Royce.

No one wanted to draft him but Houston so I highly doubt anyone trades for him. If it doesn't work out for him in Houston, he's done with the NBA. The Rockets should have drafted Perry Jones or Sullinger at that spot.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Royce ranting on twitter right now if you're interested http://twitter.com/@Highway_30


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Yeah I know. Still this dude needs to GTFO. He is bitching and he hasn't even done shit yet. It's getting fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I feel for him, but at the same time he's an idiot. Taking to twitter, really? Haven't athletes learned? Fuck, I followed this guy pre draft and in college too. Reminded people of Anthony Mason, and I saw the Grantland video about him. I was hoping he'd overcome his anxiety, but I guess that's not happening


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> PG play is the least of their worries, however I do agree that going from Collison to Augustin was a downgrade.
> 
> They're missing Granger more than anything.
> 
> They have no go to guy. George & Hibbert aren't ready to lead the team as it has been shown this season and West isn't as good as he once was. They need their #1 option, their go to scorer, etc.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12181364-post3603.html

:kobe

It's still early, but I'm sticking with my prediction of the Pacers being 6th.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> The Knicks should trade Amar'e...but the thing is, I can't think of a single team that would take on his contract.
> 
> Maybe Houston?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Amar'e played well last year with Lin, and they have enough cap space for another max contract to go along with Harden's.
> 
> ANDERSON MOTHERFUCKING VAREJAO currently with 35 points and 18 rebounds with over 2 minutes left in the game.


Tonight was a perfect example of why we could use Amare off the bench. If not for JR having a great game, we lose. The bench didn't give us shit

@Aid - the minute they said Granger would be out indefinitely I posted that you might be right in you prediction.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Aid180 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12181364-post3603.html
> 
> :kobe
> 
> It's still early, but I'm sticking with my prediction of the Pacers being 6th.


If I would've known Granger was gonna be out for the first three months of the season, I would've agreed with your prediction.



abrown0718 said:


> Tonight was a perfect example of why we could use Amare off the bench. If not for JR having a great game, we lose. The bench didn't give us shit
> 
> @Aid - the minute they said Granger would be out I posted that you might be right in you prediction.


Yeah bringing Amar'e off the bench is an option, but I doubt Woodson would do it. And even then, it would be quite sad to have a guy on a max contract come off the bench.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I don't think Woodson does it either. He seems hellbent on proving to everyone he can get Melo and Amare playing together.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



> Rockets have "set up mental health appointments for Royce every single day since he's been here" and he hasn't been to one yet.


and the plot thickens...


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Man fuck Royce White. He has a pro team babysitting his ass and he is still bitching. Even our owner knows it was a waste of a draft pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

There's no excuses for Royce.

Disappointed in him honestly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Notorious when will you admit that Kobe is going to have a career year in FG%. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I never said he couldn't have a career year. I just said he won't be a 50/40/90 player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

no one said he was. I agreed with you as I don't see him holding up the 3pt%, but the more I watch him play and choose his shots the more I think he will shoot over 50% this year. Which is sad as it's a long time coming(probably could have done it in his prime had he not had absolute bums for the duration of it).


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Heard Josh Howard had a workout with the Minority Timberwolves...Dont think they need him but whatever

Who has been starting in John Wall's place ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Budinger's out for three months so I'm guessing they're hoping to bring him in to replace him.

Heard Indiana was considering bringing in Mickael Pietrus since Granger's out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Knicks on a roll 5-0 now


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Pacers can't be making a fool out of me...They need to get their act together quickly..Still don't understand why they drafted Plumlee..smh


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



HeatWave said:


> Heard Josh Howard had a workout with the Minority Timberwolves...Dont think they need him but whatever
> 
> Who has been starting in John Wall's place ?


With the injuries to Roy/Budinger, they need another wing player.

AJ Price has been starting in Washington.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I don't care what our record is, Kobe is the MVP of the season so far.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I thought D-Will was an interchangeable player? Unless you're saying they never really had wing depth to begin with?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Danny Green your clutch bro


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Gasol fucked up


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Wow Gasol. I actually kinda hope they trade him. Get an athletic 4, maybe Josh Smith. Kudos to Green though, that was a big shot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

WE NEED NASH.


Seriously, if we're ever down three everyone knows where the ball is going. Hell, everyone knows where the ball is going anyways. Nash changes that as he can hit those clutch shots and he's a high percentage shooter.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Bobcats are 0.5.....


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

So you have a lot of superstars in one team but you got Metta World Peace and Pau Gasol jack up the last two shots in a close game. They were 3-pointers too. MWP needs to stop jacking up threes. I hated it when he did that with Sacramento. Lastly, why is Dwight Howard wearing a headband?

Sacramento got whooped at home to the Blazers. Disappointing. That's all I got to say. Was hoping to see an exciting team this year.


----------



## AngryPhil

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



chronoxiong said:


> So you have a lot of superstars in one team but you got Metta World Peace and Pau Gasol jack up the last two shots in a close game. They were 3-pointers too. MWP needs to stop jacking up threes. I hated it when he did that with Sacramento. Lastly, why is Dwight Howard wearing a headband?
> 
> Sacramento got whooped at home to the Blazers. Disappointing. That's all I got to say. Was hoping to see an exciting team this year.


No MWP needs to get the fuck out of the league. He is pure scrub now!

On a bright note, the Sixers are doing decently well without Bynum. This just reconfirms my notion that they will be more than fine this season and will make it pretty far in the playoffs.

Cause we all know the Knicks are going to be sucking some major dick once everyone is healthy. It's hilarious to watch year after year. One person is injured and the team thrives...as soon as they are put back in the rotation they blow.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Dayum Knicks are on fire.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Magic said:


> I don't care what our record is, Kobe is the MVP of the season so far.


V stands for "valuable", how can he be the MVP when his team lost five games, and won only three? Therefore, he's not THAT valuable to his team thus far.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



JoeRulz said:


> V stands for "valuable", how can he be the MVP when his team lost five games, and won only three? Therefore, he's not THAT valuable to his team thus far.


I think MVP is most about the contribution. What if Lakers didn't have Kobe? Maybe they would've lost all games then?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Maybe, but they're 3-5, and a team with 3-5 can't have the MVP. Carmelo is the MVP.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Melo 4 life.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Statement released by Royce White:



> In hindsight, perhaps it was not a good idea to be open and honest about my anxiety disorder, due to the current situations at hand that involve the nature of actions from the Houston Rockets. As a rookie, I want to settle into a team and make progress; but since preseason the Rockets have been inconsistent with their agreement to proactively create a healthy and successful relationship. At this point the Rockets are aware of my position and the reason for my absence. Any other response is inaccurate. This is important to me. It is a health issue. I must advocate for my rights. It is a player-commodity league. The failure to meet my requests for support will end with me being unhealthy and that is not a consequence that I am willing to accept to play any sport.



Not a direct response but what the Rockets plan to do with Royce:


> The Houston Rockets are fining Royce White for every day he remains away from the team or does not attend sessions with a therapist arranged by the team, according to a source.
> 
> White began expressing displeasure about his lack of playing time a week ago.
> 
> White met with Rockets general manager Daryl Morey on Wednesday and then again with Morey assistant coach J.B. Bickerstaff and assistant strength and conditioning coach Dave Macha on Thursday.
> 
> White suffers from an anxiety disorder.
> 
> White did not attend practices on Sunday or Tuesday and skipped Monday’s game against the Heat. Morey had planned to discuss sending White to the D-League.
> 
> Rockets owner Leslie Alexander on Tuesday said that there were “internal repercussions” for White missing practices and games.
> 
> The Rockets have no plans to trade or release White.


Should be interesting...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



WWCturbo said:


> I think MVP is most about the contribution. What if Lakers didn't have Kobe? Maybe they would've lost all games then?


Not saying much considering they still have a losing record ....Value gotta be shown in win column imo...Not saying you gotta have the best record but at least some kind of ground to stand on


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LeBron is the MVP right now, right behind him is Carmelo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

MVP for me right now is Carmelo but it's still way too early to determine it. We're only 3 weeks into the season, majority of teams haven't even played 10 games. But yeah, it's still interesting to speculate so whatever.

But to go along with my statement, if Carmelo continues to play at such a high level and shoot efficiently like he has, play good defense like he has, and the Knicks are a top 3 seed in the East. Why not Carmelo for MVP?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Value and wins have little to do with each other. They hardly ever have. MVPs have been for the most part always at least a top 3 seed in their respective conference. That's absolutely ridiculous. Teams that are top 3 are hardly EVER that good due to just one player's ability and value, yes that includes Lebron on the Cavs as that team was structured to support his weaknesses which is why they did so good every year in the regular season. A team that is top 3 is usually top 3 because of many things, such as the bench, role players, playmaking, how good the coach is, etc. 

Knicks aren't winning right now because Carmelo is playing great. If it was just him playing great they would probably be 3-2 or 2-3; they're doing great because the team collectively is playing at it's best and each player is fulfilling their roles. Yes Carmelo is the best player on the team and is playing at his best, but they're not perfect right now because of just him.


And this isn't me saying that Carmelo, Lebron, whoever doesn't deserve to be MVP. I'm just making a point that the amount of games won by a team has nothing to do with how valuable one player is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I'm well aware that Carmelo's play isn't the main reason the Knicks are undefeated, it's their defense as to why they remain undefeated. But historically that's the way the MVP works, the best player on a team that's a top 3 seed. If Carmelo continues playing at a high level and the Knicks are top 3 seed, it's very possible he could win it. He already has the advantage of having the NY media hype machine behind him.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Magic said:


> I'm just making a point that the amount of games won by a team has nothing to do with how valuable one player is.


Literally speaking, that's true, but would you pick as the MVP some guy whose team is ranked No. 21, or a guy whose team is ranked in Top 3-5?

Btw, if you actually completely believe in the second half of your sentence, then you're leaving in a fallacy.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Fucking MAVS are blowing it against shit teams. UGH. Back to .500.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> I'm well aware that Carmelo's play isn't the main reason the Knicks are undefeated, it's their defense as to why they remain undefeated. But historically that's the way the MVP works, the best player on a team that's a top 3 seed. If Carmelo continues playing at a high level and the Knicks are top 3 seed, it's very possible he could win it. He already has the advantage of having the NY media hype machine behind him.


Carmelo doesn't have to be the main reason, but he's got to play a vital part plus they have to be a winning team, plus it has to be visual that the team could not be as good without him..Could the Lakers have started the season 1-4 without Kobe and fired their coach? Yeah, but they did it with him. There's always points in a season little things like that separates players. Melo is gonna have his stretch where his value will be tested as well as if the Knicks can still win imo..But right now? Melo is on a undefeated team where he's the leading scorer so it's hard to provide anything that says he shouldn't be MVP a week or so in...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

One thing's for certain, you replace Melo with Amar'e and this team is not undefeated.

Barbosa is balling right now.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

This run is also again proving that Melo at the 4 is the way to go and his last stint there wasn't some fluke


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

He's been great at the four but when a certain Knicks player who wears #1 comes back...what happens?


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

As someone said earlier, coming off the bench would be ideal but there's no way that happens. We really should have amnestied him instead of Billups, Billups had 1 year left on his contract iirc. What a stupid move


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well there's one possibility. The Knicks use the excuse that they don't want to rush Amar'e back from injury and want to work him in slow so they want to bring him off the bench when he returns. If Amar'e is successful off the bench, you keep him there. If Amar'e is a bust off the bench, well, there's not much you can do. It's not like anyone would be willing to trade for him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Only so much Amare slander I will allow...My man Stat gonna be alright


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Fuck FIBA for ruining international basketball.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LORD JESUS NO!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Jesus take the wheel :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

14-2 run by Timberwolves!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lol Miller big mistake


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Saw this tweet :lmao :lmao :lmao



> The Wolves shouldn't even allow Derrick Williams to sit in the colored section.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Ladies and Gentleman, Kemba Walker has arrived.

This is the Kemba most people expected in his rookie season but better late than never.

CARDIAC KEMBA. Bobcats are over .500 at 4-3, of course I doubt it lasts but he's off to a great start to the season and in this very short season he's in the running for MIP.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Guts for Wolves. Dam Bobcats who woulda expected this


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Dang bruh


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

^FFUUUAAARK


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Come on my Chicago Bulls!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

BLEDSOE making Wade his bitch :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> BLEDSOE making Hughes his bitch :mark: :mark: :mark:


smh...

Anybody watch late during the OKC/Memphis game and Randolph & Perkins got into a confrontation in which both were kicked out of the game? Well after the game they got into it again near the locker rooms..Reportedly, Police are investigating the matter right now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Z-Bo is actually about that life from what I've heard. Should be interesting.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*










Larry being Larry


Oh and Police chief has said no altercation took place in the lockeroom, which begs the question of why were the police investigating then?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*










UGH!!

:lol Rondo.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> As someone said earlier, coming off the bench would be ideal but there's no way that happens. We really should have amnestied him instead of Billups, Billups had 1 year left on his contract iirc. What a stupid move


Keep Billups and Chandler is a Warrior



Notorious said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, Kemba Walker has arrived.
> 
> This is the Kemba most people expected in his rookie season but better late than never.
> 
> CARDIAC KEMBA. Bobcats are over .500 at 4-3, of course I doubt it lasts but he's off to a great start to the season and in this very short season he's in the running for MIP.


Happy for my fellow Husky. I hope he maintains and shuts alot of doubters up



HeatWave said:


> smh...
> 
> Anybody watch late during the OKC/Memphis game and Randolph & Perkins got into a confrontation in which both were kicked out of the game? Well after the game they got into it again near the locker rooms..Reportedly, Police are investigating the matter right now


"Next time, I'll beat yo ass" :lmao

always a ZBo fan


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Is it me or is the Clippers crowd so much better than the Lakers crowd?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well the Lakers do have the worst fans in sports...


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Z-Bo, Gay, Barnes, Gortat, Mayo, Kaman, Durant, Harden, & Asik all had great games last night


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Clippers crowd better than Lakers crowd because Clippers contains Kings & Warriors fans as well..They wanna root for a playoff team :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



IncapableNinja said:


> UGH!!
> 
> :lol Rondo.


When the fuck was this? The only poster I remember Rondo putting anyone on involved Bosh.

edit nvm thought the dunk was by Rondo. I see him celebrating now :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

That was Jeff Green

Rondo is celebrating on one leg :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

That's hilarious. 

Man the Kings offense sucks, defense is decent but Jimmer,Chuck Hayes,Thomas are the only ones shooting well. None of those guys are guys that are going to fill it up on you.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Is Jimmer 'THE GREAT' Fredette even seeing the floor? I know he lit it up against the Lakers but he only played 10 mins.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

he saw decent time last game. but i think that was because Thomas was out.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

GIVE HIM SOME FUCKING MINUTES.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, Kemba Walker has arrived.
> 
> This is the Kemba most people expected in his rookie season but better late than never.
> 
> CARDIAC KEMBA. Bobcats are over .500 at 4-3, of course I doubt it lasts but he's off to a great start to the season and in this very short season he's in the running for MIP.


can you take back anything positive you ever said about beal. he's been underwhelming and i feel like if you trashing him could be blessing in disguise. 

i tried to watch the wizards but i caught the 3rd quarter stretch where everything the mavericks did was perfect and the wizards were incapable of anything on both ends of the court w/ the offense being extra awful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Fine, I take it back.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

in exchange i won't blame you when reality smacks kemba


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

make seraphin play more, impulse.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The amount of homecooking the Nets are receiving in this game against the Celtics is pathetic.

Keith Bogans fucking grabs Barbosa by his neck and pretty much drags him to the ground on a fastbreak attempt, the referees review and they deem it just a personal foul.

Meanwhile, Reggie Evans and the rest of the Nets bigs are flopping their asses off and getting the benefit of the call every single time.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I don't think it was a flagrant either because Bogans initially grabbed Barbosa's chest & as Barbosa's body slipped down his arms ended up around his neck..That's what it looked like TO ME from the front view, not back view...

Oh & Jimmer will get more minutes when he becomes better on D


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> The amount of homecooking the Nets are receiving in this game against the Celtics is pathetic.
> 
> Keith Bogans fucking grabs Barbosa by his neck and pretty much drags him to the ground on a fastbreak attempt, the referees review and they deem it just a personal foul.
> 
> Meanwhile, Reggie Evans and the rest of the Nets bigs are flopping their asses off and getting the benefit of the call every single time.


Bogans didn't drag him down, he held on to him to insure he wouldn't fall. So that is probably why they didn't call a Flag. Though grabbing someone on the neck should be flag no matter what.



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Felton is keeping us in the game right now


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Let's go Boston!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Splitter is a prick


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

JASON KIDD!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Happy for Felton..I was a Felton apologist & felt he got a raw deal due to what happened in Portland..He was just a victim of a short season imo


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Jason Kidd!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Wow at the Spurs blowing that lead. Of all teams wouldn't expect that from them. Taking Green & Splitter out for Manu & Duncan was a bad move from Pop.

The Knicks are legit, man. Elite defense and they've been great offensively, their ball movement is just off the charts.

Wow what a terrible call once again in favor of the Nets. The Celtics getting robbed right there.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

What a win

Carmelo has a very off game in shooting but picks it up with his rebounding
Chandler with a nice double-double
Felton with his best game of the year by far
Kidd and JR hitting clutch shots
Amazing D the last few minutes 

That ball movement on the JR 3 to put the Knicks up was beautiful, you would have never, ever, saw that a season and a half ago. Melo would have taken that deep 3 with no hesitation.

....I'm really dreading STAT's return


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

SEIS Y CERO!!!!!

I was marking out like a 6 yr old!

just like last game, Kidd showed up in the clutch on both ends.

All this and a fire Bronsonelli tape. This is a good night


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Damn, the Knicks are bringing it.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

the cool part about that green dunk(besides the dunk) is that rondo gets up and starts celebrating before it happened, smart motherfucker he is. actually really interested in the knicks grizzlies game tonight. you'd think the grizz would be able to get it done on their home floor, but with the way the knicks are playing, who knows. i dropped 100 dollars on the knicks to win. risky bet, but nice payout.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Knicks aren't for real..They're the Atlanta Falcons of the NBA right now(Who is the little brother of the Cowboys). Good story for those who are Knicks fans right now, but still have yet to see them handle adversity or perform in the playoffs..Unfortunately(or fortunately) for them, they're gonna have their chance.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

That Nuggets/Heat game fucking drained me last night. Gallo was dumb as fuck in the last minute.

Goddamn Faried is amazing though.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Gallo needs to get his head out of his ass. WTF is his deal so far this season?

DIRK plz


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

gallo really only had 1 good season.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Looking at his stats, he has always shot like a retard. Decent numbers otherwise, though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



shutupchico said:


> gallo really only had 1 good season.


Whoa..I'm excusing his rookie year because he rarely played so that leaves the past 2 years and I thought he played decent both years..


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I think he's a good player, tbh. He has shooting problems at times but I think he'll mature out of that. But generally he gives it 100% out there with tons of hustle, a decent passing game and decent defender.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

So Bynum now has cartilage damage in his other knee..HOW DID THIS TRADE GO THROUGH? HOW DID HE PASS HIS PHYSICAL?

Oh, and Royce White is hinting at "retiring"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Philly getting Jeff Green'd on a whole 'nother level here.

The Lakers trade a center with two fucked up knees for the best center in the NBA. I love it :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lakers owe the Sixers either their first round pick, or their second round pick, alternating between the two, for the next twelve years.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Wish Frank would play Drummond more over Maxiell. Would greatly help on defense with his shot blocking ability and height and Maxiell really should be about the 8th or 9th man. He's good in short spurts, but isn't near starter quality. Monroe's been very efficient as well today. 6-7 FGs and 5-5 FTs. Almost forgot this team had some talent with the way they were playing the first 2 weeks.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

SHEED making Rudy Gay his bitch on the block.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Mavericks are so shit


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

fuck Memphis


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well, that 3rd quarter had plenty of questionable calls, but I can't blame this (probable) loss all on that. Most blame goes to Chandler imo, he was fucking awful the entire game.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Yeah they were on a mission to fuck the Knicks over pretty hard. Those calls were outrageous. NY boys got that country lovin'.

Knicks still should of won that game. Failure to hit open shots, Chandler not having a good game.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

WHAT THE FUCK HOUSTON?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I had £50 on Nicks with a +15.5 asian handicap, got fucking scared but in the end they pulled through. Phew!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

MARCUS MORRIS!!!

Bad shot by Lillard on the attempted game winner, felt like he forced it a bit.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Thank you Morris!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Overtime for the 2nd straight time for the Rockets.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

How about Morris shedding that bust label?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Why is LOLToney LOLDouglas in the game? Did Lin get hurt?


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I guess for his defensive ability on Lillard. Still got lit up by that guy.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Flame of Olympus said:


> How about Morris shedding that bust label?


Isn't this his 2nd year?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> Well, that 3rd quarter had plenty of questionable calls, but I can't blame this (probable) loss all on that. Most blame goes to Chandler imo, he was fucking awful the entire game.


Those calls changed the tempo of the game so they played a key role.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



HeatWave said:


> Isn't this his 2nd year?


Yea. He barely played his rookie year and when he got garbage minutes, he looked like shit. I was only calling him a bust cause I wanted the Rockets to take Kawhi Leonard in that draft.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Just wondering...that's all


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Yeah the Kings suck.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently the Lakers have been having internal discussions about trading for Josh Smith.

However, the Hawks reportedly have no interest in a trade centered around Pau Gasol.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

the delusional lakers fan base already know this. this has been there fictional trade for months so if you report like it's news then it's old to them. i shouldn't call the fan base delusional b/c somehow someone will get dropped on their head and let the lakers fuck them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I recall Magic saying the Hawks would take Pau Gasol for Josh Smith.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

And I'm pretty sure pretty much everyone but Magic UDFK (*GET IT RIGHT PEOPLE*) thought that that trade made LA worse.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



TKOK! said:


> Yeah the Kings suck.


Heard they had a players only meeting...Bet only 3 players showed up



Oh & why would LA want Josh Smith? They'd be more athletic but would lose Gasol's passing & shooting


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

They get younger and more athletic, plus they believe it'll insure that Dwight stays. Josh is Dwight's BFF and Dwight has been wanting to play with him for years now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

SHIT 41 - 19 Spurs


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Memphid won yet again


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Nuggets have been such a disappointment this year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOL McGee, turning that corner, wrong way down a one way street


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Ok, Kyrie Irving with an NBA Live-esque box score. 26 points, no boards, no assists and a lot of three-point attempts. Lol...Not cool for a point guard right there. By the way, who is this Bryon Mullens guy on the Bobcats? How come he keeps shooting three-pointers?


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Why the fuck isn't McGee starting? And Bosh is having a monster game atm, Davis as well. Bucks look like they're about to win though, Ellis and Jennings nearly had identical statlines


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Because McGee is still a low Bball IQ player who is bound to do stupid things often on the court.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Player A: 7/6/2 BPG on 54%, 22 MPG
B: 11/6/1/2 BPG on 57%, 19 MPG

Both centers, who would you start? It doesn't matter if McGee has a low IQ, the Nuggets need to take that "risk" (if there is one). I don't recall McGee doing anything stupid in his stint in Denver, he was balling the entire LAL series too last year. Nuggets have been struggling all year, they need to make that change. On the positive side, Gallo finally had a nice game


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - #JONASAURUSREX*



Walk-In said:


> On Halloween night, on Twitter, I predicted that Mike Brown would be fired before the All-Star break because he's a terrible coach. The same way Paul Westphal got a job for years after being carried by Charles Barkley, Mike Brown will get jobs after being carried by Lebron James in Cleveland. That being said, my prediction of "before the All-Star break" might have been even too forgiving. He might not make it to Christmas.


Damn it, I should have went with "he won't make it to Thanksgiving."


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

George Karl has been awful this year and he should not get a pass for it. Gallinari being terrible doesn't help either. Pretty much everyone on the team has been awful except Faried, he's been their best player this year.

This Heat-Suns game is pretty good, going down to the wire, Heat lead by 2 with 2:00 left.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Thought Bulls game would be closer...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



> Sixers fear Andrew Bynum has done additional damage to his knees by bowling recently, multiple sources told ESPN. Link/Story coming


Well then...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

How bout dem Bucks? 6-2 with Ilyasova & Dalembert playing like shit and without their best and one of the most underrated perimeter defenders in the league in Luc Mbah a Moute. They might actually be pretty good this season, their offense has looked good aka Jennings & Ellis are playing well with each other, they're a solid defensive team. Their bench has been productive so far, Larry Sanders & Mike Dunleavy have played great off the bench. They're a sleeper team. Don't expect them to be a top 5 seed but they should be solid this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOL

Prime example of why ORL had no interest in Bynum


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> Player A: 7/6/2 BPG on 54%, 22 MPG
> B: 11/6/1/2 BPG on 57%, 19 MPG
> 
> Both centers, who would you start? It doesn't matter if McGee has a low IQ, the Nuggets need to take that "risk" (if there is one). I don't recall McGee doing anything stupid in his stint in Denver, he was balling the entire LAL series too last year. Nuggets have been struggling all year, they need to make that change. On the positive side, Gallo finally had a nice game


Like Notorious said George Karl is part of the problem. They are also playing lazy defense often and it showed tonight against the Spurs. Maybe McGee is doing things in practice that Karl doesn't like and its causing him not to start. 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Thought Bulls game would be closer...


Clippers have too much firepower and they are a very deep team. 

The Suns are my team and although they are not looking too bad I hope they don't end up like the Rockets or the Bucks competing for 8th seeds and shitty lottery picks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Last season I always got the impression that Karl didn't like McGee, and I don't think anything's changed this year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> Player A: 7/6/2 BPG on 54%, 22 MPG
> B: 11/6/1/2 BPG on 57%, 19 MPG
> 
> Both centers, who would you start? It doesn't matter if McGee has a low IQ, the Nuggets need to take that "risk" (if there is one). I don't recall McGee doing anything stupid in his stint in Denver, he was balling the entire LAL series too last year. Nuggets have been struggling all year, they need to make that change. On the positive side, Gallo finally had a nice game


2nd one is McGee btw, without even looking it up, I know the players on my fantasy team :side:

I like to compare Mullens and Vucevic who average 11/9/1 in 32 minutes a game to mcGee


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Why? Mullens and Vucevic play a completely different style of game compared to McGee.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Mullens is actually pretty similar to how McGee would like to play, you've never seen him shoot threes :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Mullens doesn't even play C for Charlotte, bro. 

ANYWAY, lemme get him in Fantasy.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



WWF said:


> LOL
> 
> Prime example of why ORL had no interest in Bynum


Should've taken Lopez when I told them too...Instead Bynum getting traded and ignoring his physical the same way he ignores the white lines & handicap signs in parking lots..smh


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

No, not with his ridiculous contract. Vucevic has player very well at C.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



WWF said:


> Mullens doesn't even play C for Charlotte, bro.
> 
> ANYWAY, lemme get him in Fantasy.


You can have Al Harrington, it's the same thing :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Let's not act like Orlando & big ridiculous contracts are oil & water now..My man "Robin Lopez" (c) Shaq has played quite well this year..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



KAEPERNICK said:


> You can have Al Harrington, it's the same thing :side:


You were trying to trade him like a week ago. U just mad that I'm RAPING you?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

You're beating someone with 3 of his top 6 players on IR, congrats. Though Wallace is back, he was out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

A win is a win. :kobe3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Looks like Celtics have gotten their season on track. If Rondo stays injury free and consistent with today's performance then they are going to have a great season.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> Well, that 3rd quarter had plenty of questionable calls, but I can't blame this (probable) loss all on that. Most blame goes to Chandler imo, he was fucking awful the entire game.


The refs played a huge part in ruining the game. They were letting them play but after the JR elbow EVERYTHING was called a foul, even some that weren't there.

I put most of the blame on Woodson though. When Amare went down, he said he'd adjust the lineups based on who we're play, so I assumed MEM would be one of those teams. It's bad enough he started Melo at the 4, but Melo on Gasol? The fuck was he on? It's no surprise were were better defensively when Sheed (Sheed in the post :kobe3) and Thomas (who I thought he would start) came in. He's the reason Melo was in foul trouble

I won't kill Chandler. Camby still isn't ready yet and he's got Thomas parked on the bench for some reason so Chandler can't be that aggressive on d


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I missed the game today, but it looked like a nice win for the Knicks. Melo almost had another double-double.


----------



## Xile44

Blatche has 18 points in first half shooting 9/9

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Just happened near the end of the half.






Also, Durant is on a triple double watch (5 assists away) with a half to go. Not sure if he's ever had one before, always seems to be low in the assists column.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

lol at the Pistons blowing out Boston
and Durant with his first career triple double tonight


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Kings shoot 45% when the pass the ball and only 34% when they go one on one. PASS THE FUCKING BALL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Ether said:


> lol at the Pistons blowing out Boston
> and Durant with his first career triple double tonight


Not surprising. We had a 5 game week from Monday - Sunday, this was the second game of a back to back, ah well. On to the next one. If it makes us feel any better the Pistons also blew out Philly who blew out Boston.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Nets baby.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

:lmao METTA was about to back hand Lin just now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Is it too little too late for teh BULLS?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lakers experiencing the D'antoni effect now. Dat scoring!


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

*sigh* we look great during the game but when it's crunch time it sticks out like a sore thumb.

WE NEED ROSE.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Another disappointing game for Chicago. Noah is looking good though. Nearly triple doubled tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Bulls should be fighting for the lower playoff seeds until Rose gets back and if Rose plays anywhere near normal these guys will be fine.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

When is he coming back?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Rose should be back around March.

Best case scenario is that he's back right after the All-Star break, worst case scenario is that he misses the whole season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


He finally found out what that A button on the 360 controller does huh?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> Rose should be back around March.
> 
> Best case scenario is that he's back right after the All-Star break, worst case scenario is that he misses the whole season.


Fuck, hoping for the best.

WTF Celtics LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Rockets should seriously considering trading for Amar'e.

They're one of the few teams that would have enough cap space to trade for him. If I'm not mistaken, Amar'e played well with Lin running the point in New York and it just seems like Amar'e needs a change of scenery. I don't think he's done playing at a high level, I just don't think New York is a good fit for him anymore. As far as the Rockets go, they're in desperate need of not only a starting caliber PF but a big that has a reliable offensive game and is a legit scoring threat.

I think it would help both teams honestly. The Knicks have played spectacular without Amar'e, they make the trade and they can get back some solid pieces, maybe a pick or two and they can continue moving in a positive direction and leave the Melo/Amar'e era behind him, which let's be honest has been a failure. The Rockets get the third piece that they want, they get a big that is a legit scoring threat and they also get a guy who can take some pressure off Harden & Lin offensively. Yes I know Amare's defense isn't that good but hey, neither is the defense of the current PF's the Rockets have. The guys they have now: Patterson, Morris, Jones, they're just not good enough to be starting PF's. They're all better off as backups, I couldn't see them starting on any playoff team, let alone contender currently. Terrence Jones has potential but for the time being, he's not ready. I see Morris as being another Al Harrington type player and Patterson is just your average PF in the NBA.

It doesn't even have to be only Amar'e, guys like Paul Millsap & Josh Smith come to mind.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Do the Rockets have any picks left to trade?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

They don't have any for 2013 but I'm pretty sure they have some future picks.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I don't know, but anything that helps Harden would make me happy. Easily my favorite player in the NBA.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Just heard about Bynum. LMAO at that goofy bipolar fuck. "It seemed like a great trade at the time."


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Pau Gasol became just the 10th foreign born player to score 15,000 points and Kobe Bryant notched his 18th career triple-double.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

What a fantastic display of offense by the Lakers last night. Gasol's passing skills are immense, and Kobe was in the G.O.A.T. mode. Beast. Dwight and Artest rocked too.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Pau Gasol is someone I'd kill to have on my team.


----------



## Rush

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



CHIcagoMade95 said:


> *sigh* we look great during the game but when it's crunch time it sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> WE NEED ROSE.












Good to see Martin settling in at the Thunder. Durant bossing like usual.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Kobe was amazing last night. Unselfish, well rounded game, smart shot selection and less ball dominant. TripleDoubleBe.

Mamba out


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Rush said:


>


We can beat the garbage teams (and good teams sometimes) but we just need our closer D.Rose.

:lmao at that smiley.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*










BOSS


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Yeah his performance last night was pretty exceptional. Once they get Nash back they'll really be scary offensively.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Kyrie Irving to be out a month with a broken finger...another goes down.

Six starting PG's are out currently with injuries: Rose, Kyrie, Nash, Lowry, Rubio, Wall.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2012/11/19/the-time-andrew-bynum-went-bungee-jumping-while-under-contract-with-the-lakers/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> In February of 2009, Andrew Bynum tore his right MCL after Kobe Bryant fell in to his knee in a game against the Grizzlies. He eventually returned and helped the Lakers win the first of their back-to-back titles. Following the season, the Lakers went to China for a little goodwill tour and a little celebration. Andrew Bynum was there and we’re guessing that’s when the above picture was taken.
> 
> That photo is on the celebrity wall at China’s Macau Tower, the second-highest bungee jump in the world. There’s no video or other photos of Bynum completing the jump, but thanks to TBJ fan John Chick who recently snapped the picture during a visit to the tower, we know that it’s pretty likely he took the plunge. I’m guessing they don’t put your picture up unless you complete the jump, plus the harness he’s wearing is the exact same that other people wear when they’re doing this stuff.
> The kicker? Bungee jumping is specifically prohibited by the standard player contract, as stated on the NBA Players Association’s website


Bowling has nothin on this...Awwwwwwsummmmmmm


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Kobe was amazing last night. Unselfish, well rounded game, smart shot selection and less ball dominant. TripleDoubleBe.
> 
> Mamba out


Melo playing defense, Kobe passing the ball, Durant beasting on the boards. Now that Lebron has a ring, everybody wants to play like him. It's good for the league. :lol


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

^^Dat Mamba Stare


I miss Rose


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Bobcats with their 5th win, already!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Fuck had Milwaukee winning.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Kobe is in his 17th season, granted, it's a bit disingenuous to count his first couple of years, but he's playing like a top 2-3 player so far. Not sure if you can say that about anybody else, EVER. 

Mamba out


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The way Jason Kidd wears his headband is the funniest shit ever.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

So if D'Antoni goes anything less than 5-0 in his first 5 games, LA fires him and Bickerstaff becomes permanent head coach correct?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

That's the standards LA coaches are held to.

I agree with what JVG said on ESPN about the firing of Brown. The Lakers obviously had intentions of getting rid of Brown and didn't have any faith in him if they fired him after what? 4 games into the season? They should've just fired him after last season and brought in a new coach for this season and all of this drama would've been avoided.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Do you think if Phil never retired, coached last year and lost to OKC in 5, he'd have any heat on him coming into this year? I understand how many rings he's won and such, but that would've made him/LA 1-8 in the 2nd rd of playoffs last 2 years


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Carmelo is on fire, 10-15, 23/5/4 at the half


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



HeatWave said:


> Do you think if Phil never retired, coached last year and lost to OKC in 5, he'd have any heat on him coming into this year? I understand how many rings he's won and such, but that would've made him/LA 1-8 in the 2nd rd of playoffs last 2 years


No he wouldn't because he's Phil Jackson.

It's obvious that the Lakers didn't have faith in Mike Brown and he had little to no room for error, considering how early in the season they fired him.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Is NBA League Pass worth it? I missed out on the early bird special and I am thinking about getting it some time this week.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I got it on the early bird special and I'll say it was worth the $180.

Get to watch any game you want from any team in the league, it's just something great to have. And if you have it for the internet, if I'm not mistaken you can go back and watch games that have already happened earlier this season, so if you missed a game you can go back and watch. But even on the TV, you can DVR any game you want if you have that feature.

I'd say go for it if you're a really big fan of the NBA.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Novak 1-8...........from 3?!?!?!?!??!?!What the fuck?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Well...He is Steve Novak


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Exactly, I'd be expecting 4-8 at worst from him


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Oh :side:


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> I got it on the early bird special and I'll say it was worth the $180.
> 
> Get to watch any game you want from any team in the league, it's just something great to have. And if you have it for the internet, if I'm not mistaken you can go back and watch games that have already happened earlier this season, so if you missed a game you can go back and watch. But even on the TV, you can DVR any game you want if you have that feature.
> 
> I'd say go for it if you're a really big fan of the NBA.


Thanks. I will definitely get it sometime this week.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The only thing with League Pass is that you can't watch your local teams (So if you live in Houston you can't watch Rockets games for example) and you can't watch national TV games aka games on NBATV, ESPN, TNT, etc.


Meanwhile, the Nets with the worst start imaginable against the Lakers.


----------



## Xile44

Thanks. Impulse is so right, notorious with the jinx We are now up by 1

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

My man "Robin Lopez" (c) Shaq, is doing work...I am pleased


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Come on Howard


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

What happened between Kobe an Wallace? They kept talking to each other.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The Nets had so many opportunities to close this one out and win it.

Oh well.


----------



## Xile44

Wallace said Kobes gonna miss the FT. Kobe said bet 500 grand I make it. Wallace said nah LOL.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOL Never bet against the Mamba


----------



## Xile44

Honestly Robin Lopez has been the Nets best player this season. Its a shame when Lopez has great games and Deron shoots 6/18 along with JJ.

Bizarre officiating last night but you can't blame the Refs when our backcourt combines for 12/34. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

What a good Nets/Lakers game last night. LAL's defense was questionable once again, but that's why there was offensive DOMINATION providedy by D12, Gasol's craftiness, Kobe's GOAT mode, and MWP playing like the MVP. And I can't be the only one impressed with Hill lately.


----------



## Notorious

I never knew Hill was that good. With the Rockets, he never really impressed me but I've liked his play since he went to La La Land.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

the wizards are about to boss up and win a game soon. they should let the capitals play a game for the wizards and see if that works.


----------



## Notorious

In other news, some reports are saying Bynum might be out for the season.

If true, lolphilly and Mitch Kupchak is GOAT.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Bynum should retire and become a professional bowler.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Nash might be out until mid-December at the earliest now.


----------



## Notorious

Damn. Phoenix medical staff is for real.

Sucks hard for the Lakers.

In other news, Reggie Evans is the first player to get fined for flopping. Fitting that it happens to the biggest flopper in the league.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

dont cross :stern


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOVE returns tonight. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

:durant :durant


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I'm comin' for you in thw WS fantasy league, *****. Love and Lowry randomly returning from injury, with Bogut practicing next week? I'M UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

BROTHER LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

I bet you will :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LOVE has 12 points, 7 minutes into the 1st quarter. :kobe3


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

hibbert :mark:


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



IMPULSE said:


> the wizards are about to boss up and win a game soon. they should let the capitals play a game for the wizards and see if that works.


so close


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Jordan looks LIGHTYEARS ahead of Blake in the post :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Love and Harden are owning right now
Fuck you OJ Mayo


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

The corpse of Vince Carter is killing us....fuck


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

the wizards celebrating their pretend win was classic. it makes up for the awful start, all those trades for nothing.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

never mind that pic is the best thing from that game.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

LOL at that airball, BULLSHIT no call

Here we go!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I put £10 on the Nicks when they were 5/1.. what an ending this could be.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Oh well :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

This is fucking lame

Both losses we got fucked over, this game it was even more obvious. Stevie Wonder could have called that foul on Melo, what a fucking joke.

Melo really should have passed it to Chandler on that last play though, Carter was on him ffs


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

MAVS!!!! :hb


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



> Mike D'Antoni tells his brother Dan during timeout: "This is awful."


:lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Nice win for the Nugs tonight.

:lmao at that kid in the picture.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

fire d'antoni


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

:lmao at Howard having 4 FGA in 40 mins


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Loss don't matter as long as I scored 38 and established I'm the best player on the team.

Mamba out


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

KYLE KORVERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

the wizards are cursed they wont win a game this year 0-82


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Will John Wall (If he ever becomes one) be a coveted free agent?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lakers got SQUASHED! Horrible game from Pau and D12.


----------



## Notorious

My Boy PG24 came up big last night!!!!


----------



## Notorious

Doctors say Brandon Roy has level 3 arthritis and are urging him to retire.

He should've never came back. I was rooting for him but its over.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

yeah hibbert had a triple double with 11 blocks! finally earning his money


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Damn, I feel bad for Roy. So much talent.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> Doctors say Brandon Roy has level 3 arthritis and are urging him to retire.
> 
> He should've never came back. I was rooting for him but its over.


Damn it. Just missed getting his ass cheered off at the Blazers game tonight. Should still be a fun game, Kevin Love going to get booed out of the building. I'll be happy to oblige.

Also, AK47 :mark:


----------



## Notorious

Apparently the Celtics are planning to make a trade offer for Marcin Gortat. From what's being reported, the deal would be centered around Avery Bradley and Fab Melo.

My opinion: FUCK THAT. I AM NOT FOR TRADING BRADLEY.

Especially not for a guy who isn't even a top 10 center especially considering how weak the position is.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Orlando's apparently interested, as well.

How the fuck is he not a top 10 Center? Just off of the top of my head, I can't name 10 Centers better than him.


----------



## Notorious

Bynum
Noah
Varejao
Gasol
Horford
Jefferson
Cousins
Chandler
Dwight
Lopez
Hibbert
Monroe
Duncan
Pekovic
Bogut

Orlando has a better chance than Boston. More prospects, more draft picks plus I'm sure Gortat would love being the best player on the team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I'd take THE POLISH HAMMER over Bynum, Varejao, Noah, Pekovic, Bogut, and possibly Lopez. Maybe Duncan for longevity, too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> Apparently the Celtics are planning to make a trade offer for Marcin Gortat. From what's being reported, the deal would be centered around Avery Bradley and Fab Melo.
> 
> My opinion: FUCK THAT. I AM NOT FOR TRADING BRADLEY.
> 
> Especially not for a guy who isn't even a top 10 center especially considering how weak the position is.


But Lee is DA GOAT

Orlando would screw up Vucevic trading for Gortat though, though I assume he'd be included actually.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> I'd take THE POLISH HAMMER over Bynum, Varejao, Noah, Pekovic, Bogut, and possibly Lopez. Maybe Duncan for longevity, too.


Healthy Bynum, Bogut & Noah are all better than Gortat. I'll admit Lopez & Varejao were stretches to an extent.

Ok yeah if I'm building for the future I take Gortat over Duncan, but as far as they go right now, Duncan is better.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

But Bynum and Bogut won't be healthy, and I prefer Gortat over Noah. I think Hibbert is massively overrated as well, come to think of it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



WWF said:


> But Bynum and Bogut won't be healthy, and I prefer Gortat over Noah. I think Hibbert is massively overrated as well, come to think of it.


Also include that Cousins has an attitude problem and is hard to work with. Gortat was also 8th last year in rebounds for the entire league, which included a few PFs. I think Gortat could be top ten. I still think the trade is bad though. Phoenix would be losing too much for Avery and Melo.


----------



## Notorious

Trading for Fab Melo alone makes you a fucking idiot.

Cousins hasn't had any problems with being coached since Keith Smart took over last season if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Cousins is _EXTREMELY_ inconsistent, which may be his biggest flaw. He needs to increase his FG% - shooting 42% as a C is terrible.


----------



## Xile44

Lopez is massively underrated. Oh well


----------



## Notorious

Cousins biggest flaw is the amount of jumpers he shoots. That's the reason his FG% is so low. Instead of taking the ball to the basket like he should, he too often settles for jumpers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Hibberts contract makes Gortat the better all around package.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

This Anthony-Parsons battle :mark:


----------



## Notorious

Jeff Green having a strong game against his former team.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Harden is 15-15 from the line at half, Knicks as a team are 11-12, fuck!


----------



## Notorious

Harden's FT shooting is probably his biggest strength.

The OKC bench is terrible. Martin's gotten off to a great start to the season but besides him: Maynor is incredibly average, Collison has gotten off to a mediocre start and Thabeet is terrible. Really don't see why Brooks won't give PJ3 or Lamb a chance.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

I commend D'Antoni for finally playing Jamison at the 4. Pau is playing so bad right now. I'd start Jamison over him right now to motivate Pau. Plus, Pau would really help the bench a lot. Bring in Pau and Hill to really start the bench, I think it'd be a good idea.


----------



## Notorious

Chandler Parsons for MVP.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

val will be in charge of the tank this season


----------



## Xile44

Lopez the GAWD. Carries the Nets over them Clippers. He is quietly living up to his contract

I wont question Shaq again


----------



## Notorious

Dwight Howard has a combined 11 shot attempts in the last two games...

The Lakers are 1-2 since Pringles took over so I guess its time to fire him.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

yea great D by the kobe stopper too.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

7-23, lol. Dat Tony Allen


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Suns got this.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> Chandler Parsons for MVP.


DAT BOSS DOES IT ALL.

People really need to start knowing who this guy is.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Xile44 said:


> Lopez the GAWD. Carries the Nets over them Clippers. He is quietly living up to his contract
> 
> I wont question Shaq again


:cheer


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

fucking fire d'antoni plz


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



scrilla said:


> fucking fire d'antoni plz


Sorry bruh you gotta wait until he coaches his 5th game..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Lillard and Matthews destroy the T'wolves for 58 :mark: CHA-LOOP-AS CHA-LOOP-AS


----------



## Xile44

Future Star in the making. Lilard D Rose 2.0

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

It's time to bring back the Chosen One


----------



## Notorious

JM said:


> DAT BOSS DOES IT ALL.
> 
> People really need to start knowing who this guy is.


I really hated to have to trade him in fantasy but it was worth it for Asik & Leonard.

I agree, he doesn't get the recognition he deserves. He's a good player: A great defender, a good rebounder, tons of athleticism, good handles and seems to have improved his ball handling. I was really upset when the Celtics picked JaJuan Johnson over him. JaJuan is out of the league already, while Chandler is one of the best second year players.


----------



## Notorious

Hey HeatWave, your boy Royce is having another moment on Twitter :lmao


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

LAL's last two games were horrible. Fire SPRINGLES, let BERNIE do his job.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Apparently Pringles didnt play Pau because he wanted to win the game. So basically he has conceded to the fact that he is an awful coach that cant adjust his system to his players and instead needs everyone chucking threes. Jim Buss plz die you retarded fuck or at the very least hire someone to do the job youre incapable of doing...like Phil.


----------



## Notorious

Pringles putting his system before the players.

He's a terrible coach and I don't understand his hiring.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Magic said:


> Apparently Pringles didnt play Pau because he wanted to win the game. So basically he has conceded to the fact that he is an awful coach that cant adjust his system to his players and instead needs everyone chucking threes. Jim Buss plz die you retarded fuck or at the very least hire someone to do the job youre incapable of doing...like Phil.


To be fair, when Pau was in the game he was easily the worst player on the floor. He contributed nothing on offense and got destroyed by Z-Bo on defense.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> I really hated to have to trade him in fantasy but it was worth it for Asik & Leonard.
> 
> I agree, he doesn't get the recognition he deserves. He's a good player: A great defender, a good rebounder, tons of athleticism, good handles and seems to have improved his ball handling. I was really upset when the Celtics picked JaJuan Johnson over him. JaJuan is out of the league already, while Chandler is one of the best second year players.


Pretty much everything you just said plus he's white.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Also, forgot to mention I got Roddy Piper's autograph after the Blazers game :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

JM should change the title to something about Chandler "MVP" Parsons.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Cavs are up by 11 at the half despite having no Kyrie and 14 less FTs than Miami


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*

Miami's D :bron3


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Screw y'all... Mike Brown was GOAT*



Notorious said:


> JM should change the title to something about Chandler "MVP" Parsons.


Ok. Who the hell cares about the Lakers anyway? They suck. Old news.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Was just offered Deron Williams & Derrick Favors for Andrea Bargnani in my work league. :lmao

Bobcats better not give the Wizards their first loss.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Surprised to see Cleveland leading Miami this late in the game without Kyrie.

Will be interesting to see if they can close it out.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I geuss Bynum's out indefinitely. how they hell did that trade go through?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I truly believe that Philly got Jeff Green'd and by that I mean, the Lakers traded Bynum and knew he was injured/knew his injured was worse than it seemed but didn't say anything.

The Lakers should have to give up a draft pick to Philly at least just like OKC had to give Boston in the Jeff Green scenario.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Can the NBA do anything about that or is it essentially just tough luck for Philly?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Well much like I just explained, if the Lakers did indeed know that Bynum's injury was more serious than what was known at the time then i'm sure the league would give the Lakers some sort of consequence like they did with the OKC-Boston Jeff Green situation in which OKC had to give up their 2013 second round pick they got from Charlotte to Boston and I also think they got fined.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Cavs are draining 3's :bron3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

3 losses in a row for Clippers


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dallas are getting killed


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Cleveland goes up 7 with 1:58 left in the game without Kyrie Irving.

Let's go Cleveland :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:bron3 :hhh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

And 30 seconds later it's a two point game :lmao :lmao

Cleveland gonna Cleveland.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Fuck sake stop fucking about Charlotte!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Cleveland goes up 7 with 1:58 left in the game without Kyrie Irving.
> 
> Let's go Cleveland :mark:


:bosh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I do not understand these teams/players.

Why the fuck do they consistently leave Ray Allen wide open late in the game when he's the Heat's biggest threat down the stretch? Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Fuck I love Ray Allen

Dat Clutch


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lolcavs


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If Charlotte lose this, I will fuck someone in the ass.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

DAT Ray Allen


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dat WADE BLOCK


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dem clutch Kemba FT's. Bobcats up 4 with 12 seconds left, gonna be 7-5 after this (probable) win. Can't say I expected that

Beal is shooting 34% on the season :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The lube has officially gone back into hiding.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Ether said:


> Dem clutch Kemba FT's. Bobcats up 4 with 12 seconds left, gonna be 7-5 after this (probable) win. Can't say I expected that
> 
> Beal is shooting 34% on the season :lmao


Beal has been awful.

One of the biggest shocks of the year so far for me has been how bad Waiters has outplayed him.

Edit: Just looked up Waiters stats, he's shooting below 40% now too :lmao

Well then every high-picked SG in that draft has looked shit: Beal, Waiters, Rivers. Ross & Lamb can't even get PT.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah and with those reports about how Waiters was horrible in training camp I thought for sure he'd be a bust.

Waiters isn't doing that good though, 38% from the field Lol.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

They're both in terrible situations, without their PGs to produce and create shots for them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kyrie has only missed two games...

And yeah I do agree that Beal would greatly benefit from Wall being healthy but that's still no excuse to shoot as poorly as he has thus far.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Are LA genuinely this good or are the Mavs just fucking shit?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lakers got this


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lakers winning that there Cookie Monster some green


----------



## IJ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I am a Pistons fan.

People wonder why I'm not that into basketball.

That about sums it up for me.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Boozer putting the team on his back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Just some proof the Suns medical staff is for real: Jermaine O'Neal is in Phoenix is averaging 13.0 PPG, 6.8 RPG and 1.8 BPG on 60% FG shooting and 83% FT shooting since he returned from a leave of absence for personal reasons which caused him to miss like 6 or 7 games.

Meanwhile, Grant Hill has yet to play a game for the Clippers due to injuries and Steve Nash has played one and a half games for the Lakers, has missed the most consecutive games in a season since 1999 and can't even jog without feeling pain.

I know I talk a lot about them, but it's just so impressive to me.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

And Portland is the anti-Phoenix, then?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

@PerfectPoster: Yeah definitely. The Suns should sign Greg Oden & Brandon Roy during the offseason and troll the NBA.

Fucking Cousins man.

I try to defend him but he always goes out and does some stupid shit.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Their Mexican ground water must be laced with steroids and cocaine


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Players really need to stop retiring and instead go to the Suns. A super dynasty would be upon us.

Also, only 8 eight teams have a better record than the cats and theyre two wins away from tying their win total from last season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

They already tied their win total from last year. They only won 7 games last year.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Tyreke Evans 27-5-5-2 steals on 9-17. I didn't watch the game, but I'm betting that he took less than 5 jumpers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I watched a little bit of it, I saw him hit one. That was probably the only one but hey, showing signs of improvement.

Btw, R.I.P. to Kevin McHale's daughter Sasha who passed away at 22 years old today. I don't know what her illness was, but her health was the reason Kevin McHale took a leave of absence from the Rockets last week. My condolences go out to him and his family.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Thats awful news.


And maybe i was wrong about mkg. If he can develop a good offensive game he will be a superstar in this league.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Suns medical staff must have some senzu beans. What they accomplish is unreal.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*






Holy shit at Barnes


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

i think notorious has everything wrong about beal. the reason he isn't shooting well is b/c he plays for the wizards. the wizard don't have organized practices they have mock practices, like they have mock winning celebrations, and a mock roster that resembles a team making a playoff push.

everything the wizards touch turns to shit. kill beal happens to be an unfortunate victim. the wizards are so bad they couldn't even use the aid from notorious death touch to win a game against his new fad.

it's a good thing he put the curse on toronto before the season.


----------



## Xile44

Finally the Nets play the Knicks tomorrow. Gonna feel like a playoff game.

If we beat them. We would be tied in the standings.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Definitely gonna be a great game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

FUCK, that's tomorrow? I really want to watch that, but I can't miss Panthers/Eagles tomorrow.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



WWF said:


> FUCK, that's tomorrow? I really want to watch that, but I can't miss Panthers/Eagles tomorrow.


Ehhhh, it'll be at least a 20 point win for the Knicks and I don't usually like watching blowouts so I might not watch it.

Probably will though, just to laugh at it being considered a "home game" for the Nets :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

A home game for the Knicks in Barclays tomorrow, how exciting!!!!


----------



## Xile44

Ether said:


> Ehhhh, it'll be at least a 20 point win for the Knicks and I don't usually like watching blowouts so I might not watch it.
> 
> Probably will though, just to laugh at it being considered a "home game" for the Nets :lmao


Are you serious? Knick fans garunteeing, a 20 point win against a team who matches up with them great and is 1 win away from leading the division, ha.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Well the Knicks are undefeated at home...


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> Are you serious? Knick fans garunteeing, a 20 point win against a team who matches up with them great and is 1 win away from leading the division, ha.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


We also have home court advantage...


----------



## Xile44

Nets are 6-1 in Brooklyn's home. Its gonna be a split arena, there are 13,000 season ticket holders. There gonna be Net fans. Don't look dumb founded when them Brooklyn chants come.

Avy bet Nets win?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

It's going to be the equivalent of the LAC vs LAL games pre Blake, I seriously doubt they'll be any "Let's go Nets!" or "Let's go Brooklyn" chants.

I'll take you up on the avy bet, and I was joking when I said "at least 20" :lmao. Although I do expect the Knicks to win by double digits. JJ has been shooting poorly all season (tonights game not withstanding), and Chandler will lock up Lopez









As for Melo-Wallace, I admit I haven't watched a single full Nets game this year, but I doubt Wallace can slow down Anthony (assuming that's the matchup....lol if Hump is on him). And Felton's D has been good all season, so Deron won't torch him, at least I hope.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Knicks will win but will be very close, definitely not gonna be a blowout.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



WWF said:


> FUCK, that's tomorrow? I really want to watch that, but I can't miss Panthers/Eagles tomorrow.


Why would you put yourself through that torture?


----------



## Xile44

No way its your underrating the crowd. I'd be stunned if its 70% all knick fans. There is a reason we had great crowds against Boston and LAC. Last year it was all Boston and clipper fans in NJ when they came to play us.

Lopez is the last guy Chandler is gonna lock up. Infact Chandler gets into foil trouble a lot. Especially with Lopez who Dwight and Pau, KG, DJ all got torched by.

Melo will get his Buckets. JJ has played well at home but bad on the road. Deron is banged up. 

Hump and Evans are machines on the boards.

I could see the Knicks winning if they continue to shoot 3s well at a high rate but its going to be a tough game because every player is excited


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Why would you put yourself through that torture?


Watching Cam destroy Philly without Vick or McCoy? It will be GLORIOUS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> No way its your underrating the crowd. I'd be stunned if its 70% all knick fans. There is a reason we had great crowds against Boston and LAC. Last year it was all Boston and clipper fans in NJ when they came to play us.
> 
> Lopez is the last guy Chandler is gonna lock up. Infact Chandler gets into foil trouble a lot. Especially with Lopez who Dwight and Pau, KG, DJ all got torched by.
> 
> Melo will get his Buckets. JJ has played well at home but bad on the road. Deron is banged up.
> 
> Hump and Evans are machines on the boards.
> 
> I could see the Knicks winning if they continue to shoot 3s well at a high rate but its going to be a tough game because every player is excited


You guys had "great crowds" against two teams from Boston and LAC.

Against the Knicks you're playing against another team in New York that's more popular then you guys are in the state. Just like Ether said, it will be just like Laker-Clipper games before Blake & CP3.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Chandler only has 2.9 FPG this year, tying the 3rd best mark of his career, And Hump's rebounds are actually down from the past 2 years, damn at Evans though. 7.5 RPG in just over 18 mins, if only he wasn't a flopper. It'll be at least 70% Knick fans imo, I expect the Knick fanbase to make it a point to go there just to say they still run NY. Not that this is a good indicator, but remember the Knicks/Nets preseason game? That was easily 80-20 in favor of Knick fans, maybe more. 

I'm not discrediting Lopez by the way, and looking at their h2h # you're probably right that Lopez will get his buckets (Career 20/8 on 58% vs Chandler), hopefully we give Lopez a lot of different defenders (Tyson, Camby, maybe Thomas, Sheed, maybe a little of Carmelo. After all...he was on Gasol throughout the MEM game).


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> You guys had "great crowds" against two teams from Boston and LAC.
> 
> Against the Knicks you're playing against another team in New York that's more popular then you guys are in the state. Just like Ether said, it will be just like Laker-Clipper games before Blake & CP3.


And how exactly was it pre Blake? I didn't know they had nearly 14000 season ticket holders pre Blake. LAC can hold their own when they have home games against LAL.

The thought that it will be 90 % knick fans is ridiculous 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

It's all bandwagoners, so it's not like it matters.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hornets so god damn shit.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Your talking about a pre season game that was in Long Island.

it'll probably be 60 % Knick fans. Dont think there wont be Nets fans in MSG either.

And yeah their are many bandwagoners in NY, so when one the teams are bad expect buildings to be over run, but both teams are finally good at once and crowds are gonna be fun.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The majority of fans in that building will be Knick fans, it will pretty much be a Knicks home game. I guarantee it, you can write it down, put in your sig, take a picture, I don't care. I'm 95% sure that the crowd will be pro-Knicks heavily.

Look at the Clippers-Lakers crowds before Blake & CP3 came.

Hell, when the Bulls play in Milwaukee it's pretty much a Bulls home game. And you think it'll be different in Brooklyn just because the Nets have X amount of season ticket holders? :lol


----------



## Xile44

Stop comparing it to pre Blake and CP3. They didnt have Blake or CP3, now they do and are winning games. Those pre CP and Blake teams were bad. 
I do think it will be most knick fans but you guys are acting like it will be 80% 90 % knick fans.

Kind of a silly arguement


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

It's because the Knicks are New York's #1 basketball team.

When the Yankees & Mets play, which team has more crowd support?
When the Giants & Jets play, which team has more crowd support?

I'm pretty sure you know the answer, and it's always by a large margin.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> It's because the Knicks are New York's #1 basketball team.
> 
> When the Yankees & Mets play, which team has more crowd support?
> When the Giants & Jets play, which team has more crowd support?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know the answer, and it's always by a large margin.


Heres 1 thing, Knicks aren't and never have been good enough to be compared to the Yankees and the Giants, so when I see people say Knicks are the Yankees and the Giants of NY Its laughable.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

What about the early 70s, and Mid 90s Knicks?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> Heres 1 thing, Knicks aren't and never have been good enough to be compared to the Yankees and the Giants, so when I see people say Knicks are the Yankees and the Giants of NY Its laughable.


I never said the Knicks were on the same level of the Giants & Yankees as far as success goes in their respective sport.

But that does not change the fact that the Knicks are by far the #1 team in New York, and if you want to bring up success...say what you want about the Knicks but they've got a better history than the Nets do.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Ether said:


> What about the early 70s, and Mid 90s Knicks?


What about the Early 2000 Nets? and the DR. J Nets who won two ABA Titles in NY?

What about it?

Dont get me wrong the Knicks have had some success but they are far from a great franchise. The last time they won a championship was nearly 40 years ago which was near the same time the Nets won their ABA championships.

And yes those 2 championships from the Knicks are still greater than the Nets who have 0. But lets not act like Knicks are up their with the Yankees and Giants

They do have better success,though it has been a while, there not far a way better. Knicks being better than the Nets isn't saying much

There are probably 25 teams who are better historically than than the Nets


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Nets have always been TERRIBLE.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> What about the Early 2000 Nets? and the DR. J Nets who won two ABA Titles in NY?
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Dont get me wrong the Knicks have had some success but they are far from a great franchise. The last time they won a championship was nearly 40 years ago which was near the same time the Nets won their ABA championships.
> 
> And yes those 2 championships from the Knicks are still greater than the Nets who have 0. But lets not act like Knicks are up their with the Yankees and Giants
> 
> They do have better success,though it has been a while, there not far a way better. Knicks being better than the Nets isn't saying much
> 
> There are probably 25 teams who are better historically than than the Nets


ABA titles, there's my response to that.

And the Knicks in the mid 90s>>>>>>>>>Nets in early 00s. Hell, the Kidd/VC/RJ Nets>>>>Nets in Early 00s. The East those years were historically bad, I wasn't saying that the Knicks= Yankees or Giants, but let's not act like they've never done anything relevant. As Notorious said, they're still the #1 team in NY for basketball, just like the Yanks for baseball or Giants for football.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Ether said:


> ABA titles, there's my response to that.
> 
> And the Knicks in the mid 90s>>>>>>>>>Nets in early 00s. Hell, the Kidd/VC/RJ Nets>>>>Nets in Early 00s. The East those years were historically bad, I wasn't saying that the Knicks= Yankees or Giants, but let's not act like they've never done anything relevant. As Notorious said, they're still the #1 team in NY for basketball, just like the Yanks for baseball or Giants for football.


Never said they have never been good, though I will say they are far from being a good franchise, I mentioned the ABA titles because that was the same time the Knicks won their NBA titles. 

If the Kidd/VC/RJ Nets had Kenyon Martin than yeah. To bad K Mart couldn't stay healthy. 

Im not even arguing if the Knicks are a better franchise than the Nets because they are, but so are a lot of other teams. 

If only fucking Howard was here I wouldn't have to worry about Knick fans coming in our building.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Meanwhile in Toronto, Andrea Bargnani shot 2-19 tonight :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> Never said they have never been good, though I will say they are far from being a good franchise, I mentioned the ABA titles because that was the same time the Knicks won their NBA titles.
> 
> If the Kidd/VC/RJ Nets had Kenyon Martin than yeah. To bad K Mart couldn't stay healthy.
> 
> Im not even arguing if the Knicks are a better franchise than the Nets because they are, but so are a lot of other teams.
> 
> If only fucking Howard was here I wouldn't have to worry about Knick fans coming in our building.


Even without K-Mart, you guys had a Krstic who produced in 04-06 and was healthy, and a very underrated Jason Collins. I read on Realgm awhile ago his defensive stats during that time, it was nuts. Yeah, your bench was horrible, but it was too in the early 00s. Kidd/RJ/VC/Krstic/Collins>>>>>>>>Kidd/KVH/Martin/Kittles/Collins. 

And yeah, Howard fucked you guys over big time by opting in :lmao


----------



## Xile44

Ether said:


> Even without K-Mart, you guys had a Krstic who produced in 04-06 and was healthy, and a very underrated Jason Collins. I read on Realgm awhile ago his defensive stats during that time, it was nuts. Yeah, your bench was horrible, but it was too in the early 00s. Kidd/RJ/VC/Krstic/Collins>>>>>>>>Kidd/KVH/Martin/Kittles/Collins.
> 
> And yeah, Howard fucked you guys over big time by opting in :lmao


IDK. I liked kittle's and Keith van horn. Kristic also couldn't stay healthy sadly. If you combined those teams it would be sicker
How long is the avy bet for? Have fun prepping Nets bro

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Until their next game I guess, which is on 12/11


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I havent been able to watch some laker games this season because i been so busy but I always catch up with the highlights. From what I saw the lakers did an amazing job against Dallas. If only they can keep this consistant.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Meanwhile in Toronto, Andrea Bargnani shot 2-19 tonight :lmao :lmao :lmao


:smith


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Knicks will win tonight. Everyone on both sides will be up for this game, but Melo will be Melo and I trust our bench over the Nets bench easily. I say Knicks by 6



Ether said:


> Chandler only has 2.9 FPG this year, tying the 3rd best mark of his career, And Hump's rebounds are actually down from the past 2 years, damn at Evans though. 7.5 RPG in just over 18 mins, if only he wasn't a flopper. It'll be at least 70% Knick fans imo, I expect the Knick fanbase to make it a point to go there just to say they still run NY. Not that this is a good indicator, but remember the Knicks/Nets preseason game? That was easily 80-20 in favor of Knick fans, maybe more.
> 
> I'm not discrediting Lopez by the way, and looking at their h2h # you're probably right that Lopez will get his buckets (Career 20/8 on 58% vs Chandler), hopefully we give Lopez a lot of different defenders (Tyson, Camby, maybe Thomas, Sheed, *maybe a little of Carmelo. After all...he was on Gasol throughout the MEM game*).


that shit better not happen again. Woodson had his head in his ass thinking that was a good idea.



Xile44 said:


> Never said they have never been good, though I will say they are far from being a good franchise, I mentioned the ABA titles because that was the same time the Knicks won their NBA titles.
> 
> If the Kidd/VC/RJ Nets had Kenyon Martin than yeah. To bad K Mart couldn't stay healthy.
> 
> Im not even arguing if the Knicks are a better franchise than the Nets because they are, but so are a lot of other teams.
> 
> *If only fucking Howard was here I wouldn't have to worry about Knick fans coming in our building.*


that's not true. The building would still be overrun with Knick fans. I don't think it'll be 70% or 90% like some one said, but I do think it'll be like 60% Knick fans and even if Nets fans try to start some chants, Knicks fans will shut that shit down


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Nets vs. Knicks, the battle of who will lose to the Heat in the ECF. :bron2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Boston already has that honor thank you very much.

Will be going for the Nets tonight but think the Knicks will win. Expecting a big game from Carmelo if he's guarded by Humphries instead of Gerald Wallace.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> Nets vs. Knicks, the battle of who will lose to the Heat in the ECF. :bron2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Am I only the onlyone that would be somewhat satisfied(probably would still be incredibly pissed at lakers losing but I disgress) if Grizzlies won this year? Itwould honestly feel like 04 Pistons winning, except that just brings back terrible memories for me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah they are similar to the 04 Pistons and I would love to see a small-market team like them win the title, but it all depends on Rudy Gay. If the playoffs come around and we get the same Rudy Gay from last year's playoffs the Grizzlies are a 2nd round exit to me.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Crash obviously is gonna guard Melo. 

Nets have played extremely well at home, while the Knicks have struggled lately.

The only thing that worries me is D-Will and his shooting, he is gonna need surgery this offseason for his bone spurs, he fell on his elbow last week and still has that banged up wrist. If this was last season he'd be sitting out.



> Even the Knicks acknowledge the rapid rise of their rivals, Anthony saying he’s watched their games and gotten goose bumps when fans chant “Brook-lyn! Brook-lyn!


Ha, even he wants to chant those chants


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> Am I only the onlyone that would be somewhat satisfied(probably would still be incredibly pissed at lakers losing but I disgress) if Grizzlies won this year? Itwould honestly feel like 04 Pistons winning, except that just brings back terrible memories for me.


I'd be somewhat satisfied if anyone but the Lakers, Celtics, or Heat won it all


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



abrown0718 said:


> that's not true. The building would still be overrun with Knick fans. I don't think it'll be 70% or 90% like some one said, but I do think it'll be like 60% Knick fans and even if Nets fans try to start some chants, Knicks fans will shut that shit down


Bandwagon Knicks fans? Because I mean, majority of Knicks fans either converted to the Nets or some other squad before Amare showed up..I could've swore Nets fans took up majority of the arena in that Knicks/nets playoff series in early 2000's..Could be wrong, but it seemed like it to me


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Looks like Kidd is out tonight. That's huge. Nets have a good chance to take this one.


----------



## Xile44

Has Kidd been that valuable to the Knicks? I know he has been shooting the 3 ball very well


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



abrown0718 said:


> Looks like Kidd is out tonight. That's huge. Nets have a good chance to take this one.


:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


> *Bandwagon Knicks fans? Because I mean, majority of Knicks fans either converted to the Nets or some other squad before Amare showed up*..I could've swore Nets fans took up majority of the arena in that Knicks/nets playoff series in early 2000's..Could be wrong, but it seemed like it to me


:kobe yeah, no.

fugazis and starfuckers like the lame Kobe nuthuggers that show up when the lakers come into town converted, but not real Knick fans, and definitely not to the Nets :lmao. They're nowhere near the majority

Which arena are you talking about? The Garden or the Swamp? If you're talking about the swamp, sounds more like bandwagon Nets fans to me


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> Has Kidd been that valuable to the Knicks? I know he has been shooting the 3 ball very well


Yeah, if not for Melo, Kidd would be the MVP of the team this year. The 3 ball has been deadly, but he's doing on the other end too. He's top 10 in steals and he's been clutch as hell too. Plus it thins out our already thin backcourt.

Edit - Crazy Eyes to start. Good. We need Sheed with the second unit. Let's hope Camby plays too


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



abrown0718 said:


> :kobe yeah, no.
> 
> fugazis and starfuckers like the lame Kobe nuthuggers that show up when the lakers come into town converted, but not real Knick fans, and definitely not to the Nets :lmao. They're nowhere near the majority
> 
> Which arena are you talking about? The Garden or the Swamp? If you're talking about the swamp, sounds more like bandwagon Nets fans to me


Real Knicks fans like who? Spike Lee who spent a whole season following Kobe around making a documentary about him instead of chillin courtside at Knicks games?...Come on now..If they're nowhere near the majority then either real Knicks fans hibernated for most of the decade or decided to focus squarely on the NFL until recently


----------



## Xile44

OK so its looking like 60% knick fans their. K Thomas is in the starting lineup. Lopez should have a good game

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

^^Jay-Z show up? or did he reach his max amount of appearances already?


----------



## Xile44

You know he's in there repping that black and white

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Howard Beck ‏@HowardBeckNYT
> Huge boos for Knicks intros…..
> Al Iannazzone ‏@Al_Iannazzone
> a lot of boos for the Knicks


Ha


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Brooklyn crowd showed up. Give em their props.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


> Real Knicks fans like who? Spike Lee who spent a whole season following Kobe around making a documentary about him instead of chillin courtside at Knicks games?...Come on now..If they're nowhere near the majority then either real Knicks fans hibernated for most of the decade or decided to focus squarely on the NFL until recently


So Spike Lee making a documentary (which is his JOB) means he's not a Knicks fan? Be serious. He used to chill with Jordan back in the day too. Guess he can't be cool with anyone not in a Knicks jersey :kobe. And since when is Spike Lee the only real Knicks fan?

Even when the Knicks were sending the Clarence Weatherspoons and Shandon Andersons on the court they still had fans. The Knicks were fifth in attendance the last decade with the shit teams we sent out there. I don't know what Knicks fan you know and you still haven't said which arena had the majority of Nets fans


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I'll take an L on the Brooklyn crowd prediction


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Must say I'm hyped about this BK/NY game. BK fans definitely showed up to represent.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Feels good to sit back with mates and watch this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Gerald Wallace is owning Carmelo on both ends.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



abrown0718 said:


> So Spike Lee making a documentary (which is his JOB) means he's not a Knicks fan? Be serious. He used to chill with Jordan back in the day too. Guess he can't be cool with anyone not in a Knicks jersey :kobe. And since when is Spike Lee the only real Knicks fan?
> 
> Even when the Knicks were sending the Clarence Weatherspoons and Shandon Andersons on the court they still had fans. The Knicks were fifth in attendance the last decade with the shit teams we sent out there. I don't know what Knicks fan you know and you still haven't said which arena had the majority of Nets fans


Never said it wasn't cool to be friends, and I don't blame him choosing to chill with Kobe for a season than go to Knicks games..Just don't wanna hear that real Knicks stuck around and didn't cheer on other teams/players..They did

Never said Knicks didn't have fans, I just said majority converted to other squads..Kobe wasn't the only one getting love in MSG this past decade

and I was asking/talking about the entire playoff series


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Let's go Bulls!


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

MarShon gets no play time fuckkk


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Spurs running away with it now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

EJ: The Wizards have lost 12 in a row to the Spurs
Chuck: They've lost 12 in a row to every team

:lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

OKC running away with it also


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> EJ: The Wizards have lost 12 in a row to the Spurs
> Chuck: They've lost 12 in a row to every team
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Spurs have won.

Largest lead by Knicks so far


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

64 to 24 at the half for OKC against the Bobcats. :lol


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Aid180 said:


> 64 to 24 at the half for OKC against the Bobcats. :lol


 GOOD GOD, WHAT HAPPENED!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

OKC leading by 40 lolool


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I hope the Bobcats get better. I'm going to one of their home games next month (I think vs. Miami).


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Game even again, this is great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bobcats losing by 51 to OKC...I guess they're jealous of the Wizards want their "lolcats" name back.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Business end of the game now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

i won't comment on the wizards as i'll start to rant.

i imagine notorious told some friends of his to watch out for the bobcats and they couldn't handle the expectations.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Refs showin my man "Robin Lopez" (c) Shaq no love


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Come on GOATMelo


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

My boys Bulls doing well


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



IMPULSE said:


> i won't comment on the wizards as i'll start to rant.
> 
> i imagine notorious told some friends of his to watch out for the bobcats and they couldn't handle the expectations.


I was planning to if they kept the game close today but the basketball gods had other intentions


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

hfgfhfghf


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

3.6 remaining!


----------



## Xile44

What a game. Overtime in Brooklyn
Wanted to see a buzzer beater from Brooklyn. Would of been amazing


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Awesome game so far.

90-47 :.............


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Why does Avery Johnson insist on running Brook Lopez isos on Tyson Chandler aka the reigning DPOY?

Terrible coaching.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

pfjpdsjpojsdfpokjfdopsjkofs[plsdf


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

What a 3!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Nets slipping away from the Knicks in OT...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

92-86!!!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Brewer dislocated his finger? asiasid[asdi[asid[asid[asdi

:hhh :hhh :hhh :hhh


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

CLUTCHMelo


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jerry Stackhouse.............Jerry Stackhouse

Welp

Positives of this game:
Chandler
Anthony's rebounding

Negatives:
Everything else

Felton 3-19....come on man. Sheed 2-11...fuck


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Game Over


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

broooooooooklynnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WTF Bulls???


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dat Illysova
And the Pistons looked great vs Portland


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lolbucks

What the hell was that?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WTF Bulls. C'mon guys. :no:


----------



## Xile44

How bout that Brooklyn Crowd though!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Knicks start off 8-1, since then are 1-3 with only one of those losses coming against a team that's above .500 and their only win coming against the team with the 2nd worst record in the NBA.

Hopefully for Knick fans, they didn't just have an abnormally hot start and are coming back down to earth as the Knicks we've become accustomed to in recent years.


----------



## Nov

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Statement by Skiles to leave the 5 in there for the whole 16 minutes, even down the stretch and when we needed free throws. I know this is nothing new but the Bucks would be THAT much better if Jennings and Ellis were able to play atleast some sort of defense. Of course Jennings is going to lead the league in steals when he gambles every play. RIP HAMILTON has had his way with us these last 2 games, come on.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> The Knicks start off 8-1, since then are 1-3 with only one of those losses coming against a team that's above .500 and their only win coming against the team with the 2nd worst record in the NBA.
> 
> Hopefully for Knick fans, they didn't just have an abnormally hot start and are coming back down to earth as the Knicks we've become accustomed to in recent years.


This game showed how important Kidd is to the team, the ball movement was awful the majority of the game. And also, this 1-3 run should put an end to the "Amar'e should come off the bench" comments, I was one of those supporting that and now I look like an idiot. Can't wait for Shump to come back too


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dam Bulls


----------



## Nov

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Why is everyone jumping off the Knicks so quickly? 9-4. Their losses; 10 points @ Memphis, hardly embarrassing considering the Grizzlies are a legit contender. 3 points at Dallas the same story, not an easy place to win. And then they've just taken the Nets to OT in Brooklyn. Their only BAD game all season was the blowout loss to the Rockets which they redeemed the following night by smashing Detroit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Coaches really should do that more, unless of course the guys start getting too tired, but when your bench is the one kicking ass and getting you back into the game then there really is no reason to sub any of them out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Jazz need to trade one of Jefferson & Millsap. There's no reason to have two high potential prospects like Favors & Kanter not getting proper minutes. At least let one of them start. Anyway, this Jazz/Nuggets game going on right now is pretty entertaining.

Btw, tonight Anderson Varejao had 15 points, 22 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals. He's currently averaging 14 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 steals. If Varejao can maintain a high level of play, why not Varejao for the ASG?

Right now other center looks to be All-Star caliber in the East except for Bosh. Bynum hasn't even played and isn't playing anytime soon, KG has had an average year, Hibbert has had a mediocre year, Lopez really hasn't been that spectacular. It would be robbery if Varejao is still averaging around 14/14/3/2 on efficient shooting numbers around ASB and doesn't make it.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Right now other center looks to be All-Star caliber in the East except for Bosh. Bynum hasn't even played and isn't playing anytime soon, KG has had an average year, Hibbert has had a mediocre year, Lopez really hasn't been that spectacular. It would be robbery if Varejao is still averaging around 14/14/3/2 on efficient shooting numbers around ASB and doesn't make it.


Center isn't a position for the all star ballots anymore. It's forwards and guards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

That's only for voting for starters and it's guards and three frontcourt players (forwards/centers).

There's no way Varejao gets voted in as a starter, which is why I was talking about him being a reserve.

Hell, the starting lineups for both teams are both pretty much all locked up:
Rondo/Wade/LeBron/Melo/Bosh (Slight chance Deron gets voted in over Rondo)
CP3/Kobe/Durant/Griffin/Dwight (Slight chance Lin gets voted in over CP3)


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Maybe I'm one of the few people that thinks this, but small is ridiculous and an absolute disgrace to the game to play for full games. I'm looking entirely at the Heat, but they can win with it so whatever, but to implent it into the all star game just because of some ridiculous bullshit that there isn't enough good centers today is annoying the fuck out of me. It's not that there isn't a good amount of good centers that could be allstars, it's the fact that they aren't as marketable as guards/SFs. Players that don't deserve to be getting in have been for years and what does the NBA do about it? Absolutely nothing, instead they get rid of the center position so guys like Love can get in at the expense of a good center and so guys like Griffin will still get in even though they don't deserve it.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bargnani over Joe Johnson :side:


----------



## Xile44

Lopez is making a case to be in it tbh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> Maybe I'm one of the few people that thinks this, but small is ridiculous and an absolute disgrace to the game to play for full games. I'm looking entirely at the Heat, but they can win with it so whatever, but to implent it into the all star game just because of some ridiculous bullshit that there isn't enough good centers today is annoying the fuck out of me. It's not that there isn't a good amount of good centers that could be allstars, it's the fact that they aren't as marketable as guards/SFs. Players that don't deserve to be getting in have been for years and what does the NBA do about it? Absolutely nothing, instead they get rid of the center position so guys like Love can get in at the expense of a good center and so guys like Griffin will still get in even though they don't deserve it.


The reason the NBA changed the rule in their words isn't because lack of centers per-say but it's because of them not knowing how to classify guys as centers. For example, Tim Duncan has been classified as a forward in the All-Star ballots for years now despite the fact that he's been the Spurs staring center for like the past 3 or 4 seasons. KG would've likely been classified as a forward on the ballot despite the fact he would've been the Celtics starting center for a second straight season. Chris Bosh would've likely been classified as a forward on the ballot despite being the Heat's starting center, etc., etc.

For that reasoning I do kind of agree with, however it could've easily been resolved them by them moving Bosh, KG, Duncan, etc. to the center ballots since that's the position they start at.

What you guys are failing to realize is that centers can still make it in the ASG and nothing has changed as far as selecting reserves go. The changing from forwards and centers to frontcourt players is only for the starting ballot. There's no chance in hell Love will get more votes than any one of Durant, Dwight or Griffin. But to the same token, now we get a guy like Chris Bosh getting a well-deserved chance to be able to start in the ASG instead of having a guy like Andrew Bynum get voted in just because he's the most popular guy classified as a center and not deserving it this season. Maybe a change to this rule earlier would've prevented Yao Ming from having a couple of his undeserved ASG appearances, who knows?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


> Never said it wasn't cool to be friends, and I don't blame him choosing to chill with Kobe for a season than go to Knicks games..Just don't wanna hear that real Knicks stuck around and didn't cheer on other teams/players..They did
> 
> Never said Knicks didn't have fans, I just said majority converted to other squads..Kobe wasn't the only one getting love in MSG this past decade
> 
> and I was asking/talking about the entire playoff series


Aight man. Apparently you know the majority of Knicks fans and what they were doing the past decade.



Ether said:


> This game showed how important Kidd is to the team, the ball movement was awful the majority of the game. And also, this 1-3 run should put an end to the "Amar'e should come off the bench" comments, I was one of those supporting that and now I look like an idiot. Can't wait for Shump to come back too


Kidd needs to get well soon. Felton was looking like he was back in PDX :no:. I was smh all game. He was complete asscheeks out there and for some reason he kept shooting. And when did we become such a bad ft shooting team? It's been going on all season.

The 1-3 run is more we need Shump back badly than STAT shouldn't come off the bench. When JR, Sheed, and Novak go 5-21 having STAT with the second unit would have been huge


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Andrew Bynum, if healthy, would have 100% been more deserving of being an allstar than Bosh. He only got popular last year and that's because he played exceptionally well. He earned his popularity.


Anyways, that still annoys me though as now most centers won't reach the ASG while small ball FORWARDS will. That's basically what I was saying in my last post too. I hate small ball and feel like it's ruining the game more than making it more interesting. It's just a lot of fast breaks and poorly contested buckets at the rim. Sure it works really well for the Heat, but I don't feel like they should have implemented it in for the ASG. Bosh isn't a center, whether or not his team plays him there, as he just doesn't match up well. KG and Duncan do, with the latter actually being a true center like Pau is a true center, but KG just happens to be an amazing defender capable of playing center, but still is a more natural power forward.


One of the main reasons it annoys me is because we'll likely never have Marc Gasol in the ASG again even though he's one of those true team players that also happens to be really good as well as really talented(like Iggy in the guard position). Guys that are more flashy will still get in over the players that deserve it, but I guess that's because the ASG is a fan thing while the All NBA teams are for the guys that are actually good at their positions.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> Lopez is making a case to be in it tbh


You know when it comes to fan voting, it can be a popularity contest..For example, is there any way Lin does not make the team? Varejao/Hibbert/Lopez gonna have to find a way to make it in over Bosh/KG/Noah/Chandler..All 7 won't make it..Someone is gonna get left out and a fanbase (or two) gonna feel shafted


----------



## Notorious

Except fans only vote for starters. Coaches vote for reserves.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Which are some players only hope..Even then, guys will get left off...I mean Rondo technically wasnt on last years..He needed an injury


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bulls had me heated yesterday giving up a 27 point lead.

They were looking like the 04 bulls.

Edit:
No Rose or not that is unacceptable with the roster we have now.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Which are some players only hope..Even then, guys will get left off...I mean Rondo technically wasnt on last years..He needed an injury


Guys will get left off no matter what the method is for selecting players.




Magic said:


> Andrew Bynum, if healthy, would have 100% been more deserving of being an allstar than Bosh. He only got popular last year and that's because he played exceptionally well. He earned his popularity.


That wasn't my point. I'm saying this season Bynum is undeserving of an All-Star spot due to not playing at all and not being healthy. If the All-Star ballots were kept the way they were, Bynum would've likely been voted in as the East's starting center despite not deserving it whatsoever. The only two centers in the East who should even be All-Stars this year are Bosh & Varejao.



> One of the main reasons it annoys me is because we'll likely never have Marc Gasol in the ASG again even though he's one of those true team players that also happens to be really good as well as really talented(like Iggy in the guard position). Guys that are more flashy will still get in over the players that deserve it, but I guess that's because the ASG is a fan thing while the All NBA teams are for the guys that are actually good at their positions.


Why can't Marc Gasol make it again? Literally nothing has changed about All-Star selection except for fans voting 3 frontcourt players instead of 2 forwards and a center in the starting lineup. Everything else is exactly the same.

I think you're over-exaggerating with the small-ball thing. The only teams that play small-ball like you're referring to are the Heat & Celtics and they only play it because they don't have a good center. The Knicks are playing small-ball temporarily until Amar'e gets back. You best believe that if the Celtics or Heat acquired a starting caliber center they would've started him. There's a reason Miami was trying to trade for Marcus Camby during the offseason, there's a reason why there's rumors of the Celtics trying to trade for Marcin Gortat. Small-ball is pretty much their only option right now, it'd be more successful for them start KG/Bosh at the 5 and play small instead of starting guys like Joel Anthony or Chris Wilcox at center.

And if I'm not mistaken, no one in the West is playing small-ball. Small-ball is just something Miami had to do because Bosh got hurt


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

6 front court players make it, correct?

Durant, Griffin, Love, Dwight, LA, Dirk(for some retarded reason), Duncan, and ZBO would all get in over him. Probably even Ibaka.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

There is no limit for reserves, there could be 7 PG's as reserves. There's no limits as far as position go when it comes down to voting reserves.

But typically the way voting goes it ends up being around 5 backcourt players and 7 frontcourt players total on the roster.


An another subject, it's funny how originally Philly was considered by many to be the winners of the Dwight trade but fast forward now and they're looking like the biggest losers of the Dwight trade.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe missed early morning shoot-around with flu-like symptoms. I'm fully expecting a Jordan-like performance tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe has been waiting for his flu game since 1996. It's Mamba's time to shine :kobe3


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He already tried that last year in the playoffs vs Denver and he lost :jay2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe had 40 points on a very effective shooting night. If he won his game>Jordan's flu game. :kobe


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I guarantee you the Bobcats would have made a comeback if this man stepped onto the court:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> Kobe had 40 points on a very effective shooting night. If he won his game>Jordan's flu game. :kobe


:jordan


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

btw why does Johnson suck so much? I admittedly haven't been able to see a lot of games this season due to only having a laptop to really watch them on(and my internet was out for like a week which was even worse) and haven't really gotten to see many other teams besides the Lakers so I'm legit curious as to why he's playing like ass.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Nash Amare and D'Antoni again?



> Rumor Alert: Lakers and Knicks working on a Pau Gasol For Amare


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> btw why does Johnson suck so much? I admittedly haven't been able to see a lot of games this season due to only having a laptop to really watch them on(and my internet was out for like a week which was even worse) and haven't really gotten to see many other teams besides the Lakers so I'm legit curious as to why he's playing like ass.


His jumper has been off the whole season thus far, Deron's had some shooting trouble too. Their best player has been Brook Lopez.

Hell, Marshon Brooks isn't even in the rotation, Avery Johnson benched him in favor of Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## Xile44

JJ? Man he has been horrible. He shoots 3 well but can't make anything else. Still trying to adjust with the team. Deron has been awful to but his playmaking makes up for it somewhat.

The fact that the Nets have 9 wins with Deron and JJ both shooting a combined 39% shows how much Lopez has carried this team as he rightfully so has been the Nets best player so far on pace to have his best season yet.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



SpeedStick said:


> Nash Amare and D'Antoni again?


Oh, fuck you SPRINGLES, you useless jerk-off.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Brian Shaw was definitely surprised the Lakers didn't hire Phil Jackson after firing Mike Brown this month. Shaw was particularly taken aback that they informed Jackson in a midnight phone call of their choice to hire Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> "Under the circumstances, Phil Jackson, who's been there and done that and put a lot of money in everybody's pockets around here, the way it was done . . . it's mind-boggling," Shaw said Monday in an interview with The Times. "I was joking with him, at least you got a phone call, even though it was midnight.
> "In 11 years he was coach here, he took the team to the Finals seven times and won five. I don't know if any of the other 29 teams would have done him the way he was done [by the Lakers] after he had done so much for the organization and the city."
> 
> Shaw didn't get a phone call from the Lakers after they fired Brown on Nov. 9.
> 
> "I'm in a good situation here in Indy, a situation where I have a job," he said. "After how things ended for all of us in L.A. at the end of that last season I was there, there's no reason for me to get my hopes up about anything because if that was the case, something different would have probably been done initially."
> 
> Shaw interviewed to replace Jackson after the 2010-11 season. *He found out he didn't get the job after seeing media reports of Brown's hiring.*


Cold blooded..


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



SpeedStick said:


> Nash Amare and D'Antoni again?


:tyson please!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

#firepringles


seriously, he's far worse than Mike Brown. An absolutely horrid coach that can only coach his system and his types of players and cannot do anything differently.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

So you miss Mike Brown? :kobe3


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*






Brooklyn lost

Doesn't matter if his sound was fucked up, booing Slick Rick?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jrue Holiday has been looking pretty good so far this season. I really want to see how he plays with Bynum.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> So you miss Mike Brown? :kobe3


You mean Bernie Bickerstaff?

Lakers just miss everything


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Aid180 said:


> Jrue Holiday has been looking pretty good so far this season. I really want to see how he plays with Bynum.


I have him as one of my All-Stars so far this year. Right now my list is looking like...

East:
Rondo/Deron/Kyrie/Holiday
Wade
LeBron/Pierce
Melo/Horford
Bosh/Varejao/Lopez

West:
CP3/Westbrook
Kobe/Harden
Durant/Gay
Griffin/Z-Bo/Love
Dwight/Duncan/Marc


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

did anyone else see mcgee's inbound pass from inbounds? that wizards dna is so impressive that mcgee's lapses > manu stopping a 3 on 1 wizard's fast break.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> I have him as one of my All-Stars so far this year. Right now my list is looking like...
> 
> East:
> Rondo/Deron/Kyrie/Holiday
> Wade
> LeBron/Pierce
> Melo/Horford
> Bosh/Varejao/Lopez
> 
> West:
> CP3/Westbrook
> Kobe/Harden
> Durant/Gay
> Griffin/Z-Bo/Love
> Dwight/Duncan/Marc


You nailed it. Though it will be interesting to see if two Cavs make it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


>


:stephenA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Xile44 said:


> You nailed it. Though it will be interesting to see if two Cavs make it.


One of them probably won't make it due to them having the 2nd worst record in the NBA , probably Varejao since Kyrie is the better player and has more hype, but if they can improve their record by All-Star break I don't see why not have two of them in there.

The Celtics had two All-Stars last year despite being under .500 at the All-Star break. Although one of them was an injury replacement but still.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

This Pacers/Lakers game is so brutal to watch, so sloppy on both sides.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Pick it up Sacramento!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

It's pretty sad how much Kobe has to carry the Lakers.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Oh god Dwight.....


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Oh God Metta :StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

GEORGE HILL!!!!!


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Joey Crawford fucked us over with that blocking foul call, even did a dance to it. Too bad for the Lakers, it was horrible seeing how much Kobe had to carry them. I sense some trades in the near future. Looking at you Pau.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Piss poor performance, it was something like 23/42 in free throws. Lakers go under .500 again


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

^^^CAN'T WAIT FOR THE DAY THAT BASTARD LEAVES


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

hope a player runs into him really hard one day and he's forced to retire. he's honestly the worst ref in the league. so many missed calls today for the Lakers+that, we seriously got fucked over hard, but since they're the Lakers we have no right to complain apparently.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Harden returns to OKC tonight and he will lead the Rockets to a victory over his former team! :skip


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> hope a player runs into him really hard one day and he's forced to retire. he's honestly the worst ref in the league. so many missed calls today for the Lakers+that, we seriously got fucked over hard, but since they're the Lakers we have no right to complain apparently.


The refs were terrible on both ends.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

no it really wasn't. we were fucked over hard that game and don't even try to say that the pacers were as well. that's the other annoying thing whenever Lakers are fucked by the refs as everyone claims so was the other team. We got the majority of bad reffing go our way and I really don't give a fuck if anyone disagrees as it's true.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

You're just being a homer, I watched the entire game, the Lakers got bad calls in their favor just like the Pacers got bad calls in their favor.

Fouls called against Lakers: 25
Fouls called against Pacers: 32

FT attempts for Lakers: 43
FT attempts for Pacers: 27

Boy the refs sure did fuck the Lakers over 

You know what really fucked the Lakers over? Everyone on the team playing like shit except Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

'MY TEAM LOST BECAUSE WE HAVE A TERRIBLE COACH WITH A TERRIBLE GAMEPLAN AND OUT BEST PLAYER HAD 10 TURNOVERS

I BLAME THE REFEREES EVEN THOUGH THE CALLS WERE STATISTICALLY IN OUR FAVOR'


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> You're just being a homer, I watched the entire game, the Lakers got bad calls in their favor just like the Pacers got bad calls in their favor.
> 
> Fouls called against Lakers: 25
> Fouls called against Pacers: 32
> 
> FT attempts for Lakers: 43
> FT attempts for Pacers: 27
> 
> Boy the refs sure did fuck the Lakers over
> 
> You know what really fucked the Lakers over? Everyone on the team playing like shit except Kobe.





WWF said:


> 'MY TEAM LOST BECAUSE WE HAVE A TERRIBLE COACH WITH A TERRIBLE GAMEPLAN AND OUT BEST PLAYER HAD 10 TURNOVERS
> 
> I BLAME THE REFEREES EVEN THOUGH THE CALLS WERE STATISTICALLY IN OUR FAVOR'



fpalm


you two are morons. Our team was attacking the rim and getting inside which lead to us getting more fouls while the Pacers were settling for A LOT of jump shots. That huge drought they had in the first half was caused by the mostly taking jump shots unless they were on the break, in which they would miss a layup.

If you watched the game you would know this. Obviously the team that attacks will get more free throw opportunities, but the fact is we deserved more. I'm not being homer, that is just how it is.

This is why you guys are fucking outrageously annoying, you guys say the same shit when it happens to your team but when it happens to the Lakers you just ignore it because they still did relatively well in FT opportunities compared to the other team even though the Lakers have been one of the best teams at defending without fouling for years. Yes our team still played bad and the refs weren't the sole reason we lost, turnovers was actually probably the biggest reason, but they still played a major role. I also wasn't even talking about bad calls in the favour of the Pacers. I'm talking about missed calls that the refs didn't call.

We get the calls we do because we have two big men that work inside and draw fouls(not to mention that teams just foul dwight when he touches the ball, something that WWF should know) and Kobe plays in a way that will earn him fouls, a bunch of fakes as well as hard drives to the rim, so of course we're going to get a lot of free throws regardless. But there is was a stretch in the second quarter where on three drives Kobe was basically manhandled in the paint when he drove and nothing was called. Joey Crawford is just a shit referee that needs to be fired and then fined for all the money he's earned over the years as he doesn't deserve it. There is actually no fan out there that I've seen that actually likes Crawford in any way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Chauncey Billups to make his season debut tonight against Minny. He'll be starting at SG so I guess that takes Willie Green out of the rotation. Hopefully the return of Billups doesn't harm Bledsoe's PT too much.

So think the Lakers should've had more than 43 FTA's? Come on now, you've got to be fucking kidding me.

I'm well aware that a jump-shooting team won't shoot as many FT's as a team that attacks the rim but come the fuck on. The Lakers shot almost 50 FT's and you're complaining that the refs fucked you guys over? Are you fucking kidding me! That doesn't make any sense whatsoever, I'm pretty confident that you guys probably shot more FT's last night than any other team has this season and you're complaining that you guys were fucked over by the refs?

And don't act like the Pacers weren't hacked on shot attempts and didn't get the fouls called as well.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I didn't see the game but LA took 28 threes so it wasn't like they just completely put their head down and continued to attack the paint non stop right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Ricky Rubio has been cleared to practice.

:mark: :mark:

GETTING CLOSER TO THE RETURN!!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Technical on Rivers lol, what a joke


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wow, a Lakers fan complaining about officiating when they got 43 free throw attempts. Comical.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Williams vs Rondo


----------



## Xile44

Something that you wouldn't expect. Nets have been a top defensive team this year

And LOL at Rondo having a wide open layup and passing it back to Collins


----------



## Xile44

Wow holy shit. Nets and Celtics brawl


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Rondo going nuts.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Rondo going nuts.


He deserves an ejection smh

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Humphries does too. None of this happens if he doesn't commit that flagrant on KG.\

Rondo, Wallace & Humph all ejected.


----------



## Xile44

Flagrant???? Hah no way. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

what a shitty way to end the streak. fuck off refs no one should be ejected.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WTF happened to Rondo? He just went to town on Humphries. And oh man, ma boy Chandler Parsons isn't playing against the Thunder, damn. Rockets could really use him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jerry Stackhouse has been balling this year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wizards finally won


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WIZARDS WIN ******


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Harden wit dem 5pts at halftime


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

THE WIZARDS WON!!!

BAH GAWD IT TOOK EM 13 GAMES BUT THEY WON!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WTF going on with Celtics


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

efff Portland..chumps


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Carmelo owning the Bucks as usual


----------



## Xile44

Notorious you think Rondo gets a suspension? Hump to maybe?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Humph & Rondo will probably get like a 2 game suspension. There's a chance Humph may not get suspended but Rondo does.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

What happened?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

They got into an altercation.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dem black guys just attacked a white guy, somebody call da poh-leece


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Well Humphries is half-black :side:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dang I switched to a different game before that happened, good thing to eject them.


----------



## Xile44

That brawl makes that X Mas game much more anticipating


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Pistons winning by 40.....


----------



## Xile44

Stackhouse 5-6 from deep boyyy


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Cletics have lost.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah the Celtics lost too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Derek Fisher to the Mavs...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yea that's what I meant.

Glad Bulls won.


----------



## Xile44

LOL at Buck fans chanting " Brooklyn's Better"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:stern is so happy that Rondo and Humph got into that "altercation" today.

NBA gonna use that to market the Nets-Celtics game on Christmas so they can try to bring 'TEH RAINGS.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> THE WIZARDS WON!!!
> 
> BAH GAWD IT TOOK EM 13 GAMES BUT THEY WON!!!


Took them long enough. Hopefully when Wall comes back they'll start to improve.



Notorious said:


> is so happy that Rondo and Humph got into that "altercation" today.
> 
> NBA gonna use that to market the Nets-Celtics game on Christmas so they can try to bring 'TEH RAINGS.


lol at Rondo. That wasn't even a hard foul.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Ellis/Jennings are such a shit back court

Kidd still being out is getting me scared, back spasms it looks like


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WIZARDS WON. fuck them i had a whole bunch of jokes ready for when they loss and they fucked around won.

harden was embarrassing. espn is probably mad you know they wanted harden and lin to ball out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

ESPN is reporting that it's "sources" are saying Amar'e is willing to come off the bench as 6th Man when he returns from injury.

Hmm....


----------



## Arcade

Celtics trying to get revenge after Barbosa got put into the Sleeper Hold in the last game between the two teams.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Obviously Rondo is smashing Kim Kardashian...geez ppl


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Rondo got a lifetime supply of Air Yeezys for his efforts tonight.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Clippers finally break that ridiculous 4 game losing streak. Bless the free points on fantasy when Paul kept getting sent to the line at the end of the game. Mo Will and Parsons being out probably hurt me a lot for fantasy tho..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Notorious do you hate Rondo now because he's a piece of shit that goes after people for no reason? Or will you continue to be hypocritical about your team being filled with a bunch of douchebags(Rondo, Pierce, KG).


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

fuck off humps free hit kg first. rondo was sticking up for his teammate. everyone should be praising rondo he fought a guy that is a foot taller than him and didnt back down. took him into the stands as well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao you can't be serious? you can't be this awful. that was a punk move made by a punk. Rondo is just as much of a punk that Wade is. I don't see why you guys defend such moronic actions. You don't see me defending Artest every time he does something stupid that costs the team more than it helps them.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

its ok though to hit some one near or in the face after the initial foul though right?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



StarzNBarz said:


> its ok though to hit some one near or in the face after the initial foul though right?


That hit was nothing to write home about. It especially didn't warrant a mini brawl.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Thats why I could never root for the C's with KG and Rondo. They are both amazing players and will both easily be in the HOF but just think they are punks. Them leaving mad early last year when the game wasnt eve over against Miami was bad imo. Always said if the C's were 5 Ray Allens then theyd be my fav team lol. Looking at the play again, how cam a foul like that cause a brawl. KG was off balance ,didnt even look like Humphries hit him hard.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

like doc said kg was in mid air it was a dangerous foul. anyway judging by the picture humpfree sent out rondo messed him up pretty bad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

you're not really doing boston fans any favours with your comments, starz. Defending altercations like this is just being a bad fan of the game. You don't want this and the game doesn't need this. Rondo doesn't deserve two games by the way, he deserves 10. What the fuck does 2 games mean in 82 game season? He caused a brawl, whether it be mini or not, and caused it to go into the crowd. If that doesn't deserve 10 games then I really don't know what does.

inb4 I'm only saying this because I'm a Lakers fan. It's not that at all. I felt the MWP suspension was justified when it happened to him last year for hitting Harden; shit like this just doesn't belong in the game.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo should get suspended and I'm not defending anything, he overreacted. But come on? 10 games when they didn't even punch each other, all they did was shove each other?

Andrew Bynum got 5 games for clotheslining Barea in mid air, Artest got 7 games for elbowing Harden and you think Rondo should get a 10 game suspension for this? Get your crybaby ass the fuck out here with that shit.

What happened last night was basically Rondo shoved Humphries, they had a little shoving match and they fell into a walkway in the crowd. That was it basically. There was no brawl. How the fuck can there be a brawl with no punches thrown? Soft ass people man smh


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao @ 10 games

I think it's pretty much confirmed you gotta land a punch for 10 games, not an elbow, a legit punch..Wouldn't even call last night a brawl, they just held each other until Humph fell over into the stands


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah, calling for 10 games is pretty daft.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Fucking Mavs. Blown out in 3 straight games. Knew that start was too good to be true.

Dirk, feel free to return at any time...


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Its prob 10 games due to Rondos history but mainly cuz it got so close to the crowd. If it was for the "brawl" only then way to much.

2 or 3 games or just the amount of games they have for next week. Rondo is a superstar and deserves that superstar treatment.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

i was going to delude myself into thinking that the wizards first win was going to be a start of a streak, but then i realized this team couldn't score in the fourth quarter for 6 minutes and 47 seconds. i remember the 14-0 run that got portland within one point of a tie.

can somebody get a gif of singleton calling a timeout with 0.5 seconds left? i wanted to be reminded of his idiocy for some odd reasons. he and refs did everything in their power to give the blazers the win. the wizards turnovers at the end being helped, but the refs assiting the superhuman timeout calling ball catcher was ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> Its prob 10 games due to Rondos history but mainly cuz it got so close to the crowd. If it was for the "brawl" only then way to much.
> 
> 2 or 3 games or just the amount of games they have for next week. Rondo is a superstar and deserves that superstar treatment.


Rondo isn't being suspended 10 games. There's pretty much no chance of that. Only way you get suspended for that many is if you get in an actual fist fight. At most he'll be gone 4 or 5 games.

I think the whole situation is overblown really, just because of the teams involved and the fact that Rondo is one of the bigger stars in the league.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Anyone else impressed with the Warriors being over .500? Can't help but think they'd be better if Bogut wasn't so injury prone.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If it was March? Maybe, but in Novemeber? Nah..It's not like they were the Bobcats last year(aside from the tanking)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bogut isn't even injured right now, the Warriors are just being extremely cautious with how they're gonna play him in hopes he won't get re-injured, but apparently Bogut is upset because he thinks he'll be fine and doesn't like how restrictive they're being with him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



StarzNBarz said:


> like doc said kg was in mid air it was a dangerous foul. anyway judging by the picture humpfree sent out rondo messed him up pretty bad.


What picture is this? He looked alright when he got ejected lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Meh, it's just a couple scratches.












Anyway, as far as the Spurs-Heat game tonight goes: Pop has sent Parker, Duncan, Ginobili & Danny Green home with Kawhi Leonard & Stephen Jackson already out due to injuries. The Spurs will only have 9 guys in uniform.

Patty Mills/Cory Joseph
Gary Neal/Nando de Colo
James Anderson
DeJuan Blair/Boris Diaw
Tiago Splitter/Matt Bonner


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lol so I'm guessing wasn't Rondo who even did that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Anyway, as far as the Spurs-Heat game tonight goes: Pop has sent Parker, Duncan, Ginobili & Danny Green home with Kawhi Leonard & Stephen Jackson already out due to injuries. The Spurs will only have 9 guys in uniform.
> 
> Patty Mills/Cory Joseph
> Gary Neal/Nando de Colo
> James Anderson
> DeJuan Blair/Boris Diaw
> Tiago Splitter/Matt Bonner


What.. why did he send them home :S


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Gotta love Pop trolling the folks at TNT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Because this is gonna be their fourth game in five nights and you know Pop, he's always resting his vets. Only surprise is that he sent Danny Green home too, that lets me know Pop must really like him.

@Stall_19: Agreed :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao legit wonder what goes through his head sometimes.


"BIG GAME COMING UP TO SEE HOW MY TEAM MATCHES UP WITH ONE OF THE OTHER ELITE TEAMS....LOLNO, WE'RE SENDING SCRUBS OUT THERE." :troll


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol so I'm guessing wasn't Rondo who even did that.


Well that's the thing, Reggie Evans replied to that pic on twitter saying something about a little mosquito that did it. Either he's referring to Rondo as a mosquito, or just making jokes..Either way, that looks pretty painful

Also don't understand why Jason Terry came out and called Humphries soft and a fake tough guy..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I feel bad for Hump sometimes, the guy is an exceptional role player(by that I mean he plays his role to perfection) and yet he's one of the most hated guys in the league. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


> Well that's the thing, Reggie Evans replied to that pic on twitter saying something about a little mosquito that did it. Either he's referring to Rondo as a mosquito, or just making jokes..Either way, that looks pretty painful
> 
> Also don't understand why Jason Terry came out and called Humphries soft and a fake tough guy..


During the postgame interviews yesterday Reggie was talking about the situation comparing Rondo going after Humphries to a mosquito bothering a human, so I'm guessing he's talking about Rondo in that tweet.

As far as JET goes, you know him and all the other Celtic players are gonna defend Rondo and put down Humph just like the Nets players will defend Humph and put down Rondo.

As far as Humphries goes, I like him, I think he's one of the more underrated role players in the NBA. He shouldn't be getting paid 12 mil a year but he still exceeds at his role, the reason why he's so hated is because of the whole Kim Kardashian thing. They're among the most hated celebrities in America and when he was dating her, he received the Kardashian treatment as well and it still hasn't gone away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LAMB sent to the D-League.


I somewhat understand why the Thunder aren't playing him, as Martin is killing it so far and they are already have a pretty loaded backcourt, but it would be nice to see him getting some minutes as he was the 12th round pick and I highly doubt he'd be THAT bad if given some playing time.


My boy PJIII still needs to given his minutes before I go mad. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Brooks isn't that high on him I think. The Thunder were blowing out Charlotte by 50 and Lamb earlier this week was still sitting on the bench. He got in the game but he was mediocre, didn't shoot the ball well, picked up a bunch of quick fouls. He'll be fine in the long haul though, as will PJ3. OKC's just that good at drafting. Look at guys like Byron Mullens & Cole Aldrich, rode the bench in OKC and are now solid role players on other teams. And both Lamb & PJ3 are more talented than both of those guys.

Isn't Charles Barkley commentating tonight? It's bad enough the game will probably be extremely one-sided but now I have to listen to Charles for over 48 minutes. Oh well hopefully he'll provide at least a couple laughs.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Barkley is the fucking man. You don't like him? Everything he says is hilarious.

Although as far as commentary is concerned, nobody touches Bill Walton...that guy was on another level. His use of hyperbole is second to none.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I love Barkley, he's hilarious but as far as commentary goes. No, no, no if he's anything like how he was last year when he commentated.

Anyway, Rondo has been suspended 2 games for his role in the altercation. Looks like I was right in my prediction. Fair suspension I guess.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lol remember what happened the last time barkley announced a game...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Barkley's Heat/Bulls commentary will always be the GOAT to me..

Barkley talking about his Grandma putting WD-40 on her ankles gets me to this day :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Just want to point this out. The Pistons started off 0-8 but are 5-3 since they moved Rodney Stuckey to 6th man and promoted Kyle Singler to starter. I still hold on to my prediction off them making the playoffs as the 8th seed. IDC IDC IDC


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lamb getting sent down is so he could get playing time. brooks can't manage minutes w/ his bench well at all and lamb fell into the problem that brooks sticks with what he knows for far too long. lamb also ran into the issue that he's behind reggie jackson on their bench and they pair jackson with maynor.

thabeet getting a standing ovation for coming back out was fun.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I want to hype the return. It was reported today that he's eyeing a Jan 18th return, 8 months after surgery. We'll see if the front office obliges with that. Here are some videos Adidas put together. Pretty cool series.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Whoa that's really far ahead of originally reported. I hope he doesn't rush himself back.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I'm fucking pissed. I have been anticipating this San Antonio Spurs @ Miami Heat game all week. Now that the game is on, I learn that Gregg Popovich decided he's not playing any of his stars tonight. No Tim Duncan. No Manu Ginobili. No Tony Parker. 

Commissioner Stern is pissed too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Pop doesn't want to play his players in the 4th game in 5 nights, so what? Deal with it..If he thinks this is his best method to maximize his team's chances to win a ring, why be mad?


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Because I'm a fan of good games in the NBA? I'm glad I didn't buy tickets!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Stern can eat a dick.

Pop has been doing this shit for years and Stern has said nothing about it, but I guess since Stern did it against his precious Miami Heat fucking up his TV ratings now he wants to have a problem with it.

Stern can miss me with that.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Walk-In said:


> Because I'm a fan of good games in the NBA? I'm glad I didn't buy tickets!


You won't take short term heartache to reach longterm goal?


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

So why not just rest them against the Magic? It's not like the commute from Orlando to Miami took a lot out of them. Yes, Pop has done this before & I hated it every time in the past that he has done it too. But this is the team with the best record in the East, the defending champions, on the first game on TNT with Charles Barkley on commentary. If I were Stern, I would be pissed too. 

He also waited until the last minute to let anyone know too, so the fans that bought tickets to this game are going to be pissed. It also fucked with betting lines, for whatever that is worth (nothing, really).


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He didn't want them playing back to back..Easier to play the 1st of back to back and have consecutive days rest


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

*Pop is just afraid of the best team in basketball.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Because the Magic was the easier win and against Orlando they weren't playing their fourth game in five nights.

The thing irritates me is that Pop has been doing this for years but now since he did against the Heat, now all these people wanna make a big deal out of it and try to get the Spurs fined and shit like that.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

*There should be some type of NBA rule that states you can't play a certain number of white guys at the same time.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Hit-Girl said:


> *There should be some type of NBA rule that states you can't play a certain number of white guys at the same time.*


Leave my Minority Timberwolves alone


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Well, Pop shouldn't care about TV ratings as that's not his job or concern. Maybe he feels the Memphis game is more important than the Miami game because they're in the Western Conference?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Walk-In said:


> Well, Pop shouldn't care about TV ratings as that's not his job or concern. Maybe he feels the Memphis game is more important than the Miami game because they're in the Western Conference?


It helps that it's a home game for the Spurs


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Damn it, I missed the Barkley end of the first quarter interview because I left the room for a minute. :-/


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Pop felt it would help the team in long term. I see no problem with it.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

This is the first Heat game I've watched all year.. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Lebron wins the MVP again.. I doubt they'd give it to him though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If Stern fines the Spurs for resting their starters because the "fans" wanted to see the starters play, then he better fine every team who sits out their starters towards the end of the season, because the "fans" go to see them play as well.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> If Stern fines the Spurs for resting their starters because the "fans" wanted to see the starters play, then he better fine every team who sits out their starters towards the end of the season, because the "fans" go to see them play as well.


I don't think that he will. 

*Adam Silver*, deputy commissioner & chief operating officer of the NBA, released a statement:

"The strategic resting of particular players on particular nights is within the discretion of the teams. And Gregg Popovich in particular is probably the last coach that I would second-guess."


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Really don't see how someone can argue that Wade is better than Bosh, Bosh is now the Robin of this team and it won't be changing anytime soon.

Btw, Pop is the best coach in the NBA and no one even comes close.


----------



## WWE

Your know your bench is good when they are keeping up with the Miami heat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hey look, fans still got a good game to watch..yay!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Larry Hughes out here just.....being Larry Hughes


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao fucking Ray Allen.


Hate also suck. this is embarrassing win or lose.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I love how the heat are celebrating like they won a playoff game or something

gg fellas


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

These teams never fucking learn.

Ray Allen is the Heat's biggest scoring threat down the stretch and these teams keep leaving him wide open. It's mind-boggling.


----------



## WWE

Damn it ray allen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

All these Heat close games that go down to final possession end the same way, with a Ray Allen 3. Dude has been clutch for them all year.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Gary Neal hero ball coming up


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Charles Barkley: "this guy is like Michael Jordan"...Lebron proceeds to miss a clutch free throw. People need to get the fuck out with this shit. Yes, he is as talented, if not more talented, than Jordan, but he is not even close to being on his Jordan's level.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

So how is Gary Neal getting back to San Antonio because he sure aint getting on that bus/plane


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

*Best team in the NBA almost got showed up tonight by a bunch of white boys... embarrassing is an understatement. *


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> Charles Barkley: "this guy is like Michael Jordan"...Lebron proceeds to miss a clutch free throw. People need to get the fuck out with this shit. Yes, he is as talented, if not more talented, than Jordan, but he is not even close to being on his Jordan's level.


No one is close to Jordan.


----------



## WWE

If SA manage to win...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


EDIT: DAMN IT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Fuck outta here.

Wilt, Russell, Magic, Kareem, Hakeem.

Five guys off the top of my head one could make a case for GOAT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Stall_19 said:


> No one is close to Jordan.



Actually, they are. This is just as a stupid statement as Barkley's. The top 6-8 players are all very close to Jordan, he is absolutely not on his own level.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Gary Neal is on Jordan Crawford, Leandro Barbosa chucking level bad


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Let this simmer for a second.

In the Heat's last two games, they just barely defeated a Cavs team without Kyrie Irving and the Spurs without their 6 best players. Oh and both games were at home.

The starting lineups for those two teams: Jeremy Pargo/Dion Waiters/Alonzo Gee/Tristan Thompson/Anderson Varejao; Patty Mills/Nando de Colo/Gary Neal/Boris Diaw/Tiago Splitter


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Let this simmer for a second.
> 
> In the Heat's last two games, they just barely defeated a Cavs team without Kyrie Irving and the Spurs without their 6 best players. Oh and both games were at home.
> 
> The starting lineups for those two teams: Jeremy Pargo/Dion Waiters/Alonzo Gee/Tristan Thompson/Anderson Varejao; Patty Mills/Nando de Colo/Gary Neal/Boris Diaw/Tiago Splitter


They're bored. Not playing their best until the final minutes. Happens to many teams that win titles. Tend to play down to competition.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Heat is a squad who reached the mountain and don't know how to say motivated..This should be where Pat Riley & Dwayne Wade come through with their championship experience to keep the team afloat but Riley isnt the coach and Wade doesn't play..They just gotta go through the ups and downs...They still coming out of the east though


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Nuggets have been such a disappointment.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

notorious is trying to find hope for the celtics through the other teams struggle, shit is fucking hilarious. boston is in catfights and he's hoping they can scratch and win their way back to the finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Not even worried about the Celtics right now.

Just anticipating the return of BRADLEY in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah... get back to me in April. Worrying about struggles against shit teams in November is a waste of time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Not even worried about the Celtics right now.
> 
> Just anticipating the return of BRADLEY in 2 weeks or so.


you should be anticipating the wizards win over the knicks. 

kill beal is going to go off, his name was mentioned in the nbatv's ad for the game which happens to be the biggest achievement in his awful career so far.

i wish the wizards would have shipped beal's rights for harden.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Damn the Warriors be shitting it tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah... get back to me in April. Worrying about struggles against shit teams in November is a waste of time.


Pretty much this. The Heat played down to the competition the last couple games and it happens a lot in the NBA. It's still very early to really make huge assumptions on certain teams. Well unless you're the Wizards they are terrible.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lol Spurs still almost won.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Of course I know the Heat are still the team to beat in the NBA, them having close games with terrible teams in November doesn't change that. But it's just surprising for me to see them barely skating by teams that bad.

Btw, playing down to your competition is one of the stupidest terms in the NBA. Why can't people just give the inferior team credit for playing a great game? Why does it always have to be the team considered better playing down to their competition, why can't the inferior team play up to their competition?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Golden State caught up only a 3 point lead!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

This more like it!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

94 - 93 GSW~


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Golden State are a real fun team to watch, I've liked there game.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Curry definitely my favorite player to watch on their team.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hurt back and he's still hitting 3s


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Curry & Thompson are probably the best shooting starting backcourt in the NBA. Can't think of one better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe and Nash?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

What kinda stupid ass foul was that!?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> Kobe and Nash?


They're probably a close second.

I think Curry & Thompson are both slightly better than Nash & Kobe, but it could go either way really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Well I'm pretty sure Curry/Thompson are currently the worst backcourt in terms of shooting percentage. Although I doubt that will continue, but I just looked at their stats and had a good laugh about how bad they're, Thompson in particular, are shooting.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

What an exciting ending!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Awesome!!!!!! 

Won $45 from a Denver/GSW half time full time double


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Stern only cares about DEM RATINGS. pretty sure pop has done this for a long time.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

As a Suns fan I hope they just blow it up. Losing to Detroit like that shows how awful most of the talent is on the team besides maybe Dragic. I hope Beasley can be traded as he just sucks. The Suns also should just trade away Gortat since he doesn't want to be there and he complains about his touches. He would have a legit argument but he still keeps playing like crap in the post some games.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Chris Webber is pretty entertaining on TNT. Wish they went with EJ, Kenny, Chuck, and Webber instead of Shaq.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Myst said:


> Chris Webber is pretty entertaining on TNT. Wish they went with EJ, Kenny, Chuck, and Webber instead of Shaq.


Hey man, Shaq has his moments, for sure!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Armor King said:


> As a Suns fan I hope they just blow it up. Losing to Detroit like that shows how awful most of the talent is on the team besides maybe Dragic. I hope Beasley can be traded as he just sucks. The Suns also should just trade away Gortat since he doesn't want to be there and he complains about his touches. He would have a legit argument but he still keeps playing like crap in the post some games.


I think they are overrated.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I really don't understand how people can say the C position is the weakest in the NBA, it's the SG position and it's not even close.

Right now there's only two SG's who are playing at an All-Star level: Kobe and Harden. TWO. Wade is playing like shit, Manu is playing like shit, Joe Johnson is shooting the ball like crap, Eric Gordon hasn't even played due to health issues, Monta Ellis has shot the ball like shit.

Meanwhile, the center position you have: Dwight, Marc Gasol, Duncan, Varejao, Horford, Noah, Lopez. And you have a guy like Bosh who while he isn't a true C, he starts at center and has been having a terrific season.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

18/5/4/1/1 on 46% is far from shit

Shit for Wades standards, but still. Bosh is putting up 20-8 on 56%, that's amazing. Wade might actually turn into the 3rd option soon Lol


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Does anyone else find it slightly unsettling that the defending champs almost lost to a bunch of scrubs?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

no. I do find the East a lot better this year than last though as the Nets/Knicks are actually making me believe that someone might stop the Heat from reaching the finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Ether said:


> 18/5/4/1/1 on 46% is far from shit
> 
> Shit for Wades standards, but still. Bosh is putting up 20-8 on 56%, that's amazing. Wade might actually turn into the 3rd option soon Lol


Those are not All-Star numbers, and that is incredibly shit for Wade's standards. A guy that's supposed to be the 2nd best SG in the NBA and the best SG in the East. Wade has played terrible since the All-Star break of last season and it's a damn shame that so many people give him a pass for it and make all these excuses for him.



kobra860 said:


> Does anyone else find it slightly unsettling that the defending champs almost lost to a bunch of scrubs?


According to the people on here, the Heat let the Spurs without their 7 best players and Cleveland without Kyrie be competitive. The Cavs & Spurs get no credit for playing their asses off.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

he was fine in the playoffs. You're tripping.


and no one ever gives credit here credit is due. instead they made up a term called playing down to your competition which is the biggest horseshit in all of sports; I believe you said this yesterday as well.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> he was fine in the playoffs. You're tripping.


This


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Magic said:


> he was fine in the playoffs. You're tripping.


He really wasn't all that great. Only series he was great in was against Indiana. Only shot above 50% in one series (New York) and only above 45% in two series (New York & Indiana). Sometimes I might over-exaggerate about Wade's performance but his decline is so obvious to me and sad at the same time. While I don't like his personality, Wade was at one point one of my favorite players to watch and I'd hate to see him have a terrible decline once he gets older and be like T-Mac. At least Vince Carter is a good shooter.




> and no one ever gives credit here credit is due. instead they made up a term called playing down to your competition which is the biggest horseshit in all of sports; I believe you said this yesterday as well.


Yeah I said what you just said. It's quite sad really. The Spurs played their heart out yesterday and just like Chuck said on commentary, if they had someone that could step up and be a closer they would've won that game. Most people expected the Heat to steamroll over them and instead the Spurs third stringers gave the Heat a more competitive game than the Spurs with the Big 3 probably would've had. I bet Stern feels like shit for threatening to fine the Spurs for sitting out their starters.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dear Pringles, Brown, and GOAT BERNIE, please note how Pop handles his star players' schedules. Not the benching them part, but making sure they have adequate rest and are able to stay healthy throughout the season. And now note Kobe, in his 17th season with various injuries that he keeps playing through because he believes he's in fact a machine, something he is not. He has far too much pride to ask to be rested more or to sit out. So please, please take a page out of Pop's book and realize that a guy that has logged as many games and minutes as Bryant shouldn't be playing 37 MPG, especially after a season a season where he played even more in a lockout condensed schedule, and even more so because he's actually fucking injured. Thank you.


edit: I would also like to point out that Bryant going down with a long term or, even worse, a season ending injury would absolutely kill this team AND the fan base. The one thing that would crush everyone that supports the lakers or has anything to do with the Lakers would be that. So DO YOUR FUCKING JOBS RIGHT AND THE REST THE FUCKER.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> He really wasn't all that great. Only series he was great in was against Indiana. Only shot above 50% in one series (New York) and only above 45% in two series (New York & Indiana).


23-6-5/1/1 on 44% and 1 knee in the finals isn't great? Come on now, he was also playing 41 MPG

He was only awful vs Boston


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I don't really want to say notorious was right about wade regressing, because I don't think that's actually happened, but the fact he's playing like he's still in his early 20s means that the guy will be absolutely done in 2-3 years. He's a fucking moron if he actually continues this.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He's got that Nadal complex. Wearing himself out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe was being Kobe before Nadal was known. The only problem is after 17 years it kind of becomes difficult to be that kind of Kobe. I think the reason he's going so hard is because it's his final two seasons, but I would still love for him to being these last two seasons while healthy.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Not to mention his team fucking sucks at the moment.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe is pretty much carrying the Lakers. If he would miss any significant time with injury they'd be fucked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

That sentence holds true for every year since he became a starter. People really overlook Kobe's value to the team and it always seem they have. I honestly feel if he was ever actually injured people would begin to realize how important he really was to the team, something they probably won't realize until he retires.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I've been saying that for years now, that Kobe won't truly be appreciated until he's gone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The same applies for Duncan. his game gets completely overlooked and he doesn't get nearly the credit he deserves, although that might remain the case even after he retires, but we won't see another talent like him for a long time.

How many _superstars_ have actually won 4+ rings like they have? There's Shaq, Jordan, Pippen, Magic, Kareem, Worthy, and the Russell Celtics? I really don't understand how people don't realize how special these players really are when they've been so damn successful in a league where only the very top teams compete every year.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah I was thinking about Duncan during the game last night. He's truly a special talent. It hardly ever gets mentioned that he has won 4 rings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

You pretty much named all.

Duncan is the best PF of all-time in my eyes and it's not even arguable to me. It's also a shame that Duncan never won a DPOY, I think he should've got one of the four that Ben Wallace won.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Sorry for the double post, but you guys have to read this article posted by Woj on David Stern and the Spurs. This is a really great article:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--d...-culture-war-against-the-spurs-194828970.html


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lol saying sorry for a double post. I double post all the time. Editing is usually too much of a hassle and I really don't see the big deal about it all.

and I also love Woj. Him and Aldridge are usually my favorite guys when it comes to articles as they come off as they actually seem to love the sport and show a great understanding of it.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Woj got owned by Royce White on twitter a week or so ago Lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Royce White played himself.

Woj is one of my favorites along with DA and Bill Simmons.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Simmons = GOAT


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



kobra860 said:


> Does anyone else find it slightly unsettling that the defending champs almost lost to a bunch of scrubs?


Miami played the Spurs last night not the Wizards...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Can anyone even have a legit argument that another coach in the NBA currently is better than Pop? I'd trade Doc Rivers for him in a fucking heartbeat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Honestly three years from now will be sad times. KG, Duncan, Nash, Dirk and Kobe all gone. The players I grew up watching, the ones that lasted at least, will finally all be gone and replaced with players that show the same values at all. Sure, Nash finally broke that "hate" somewhat by joining the Lakers, but for years these guys were rivals and played each other in playoffs nearly every year, building true rivalries where the teams genuinely seemed to dislike each other. Now we get the Super Friends playing against other Super Friends, when they're all really friends. Ugh, I feel as though I'm going to hate the league very soon. Hell, I don't even like Dwight that much and will be forced to have him as our cornerstone for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Can anyone even have a legit argument that another coach in the NBA currently is better than Pop? I'd trade Doc Rivers for him in a fucking heartbeat.


Doc & Pop will always flip flop top spots imo


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Can anyone even have a legit argument that another coach in the NBA currently is better than Pop? I'd trade Doc Rivers for him in a fucking heartbeat.


Yeah, nobody touches Pop. 



Magic said:


> Honestly three years from now will be sad times. KG, Duncan, Nash, Dirk and Kobe all gone. The players I grew up watching, the ones that lasted at least, will finally all be gone and replaced with players that show the same values at all. Sure, Nash finally broke that "hate" somewhat by joining the Lakers, but for years these guys were rivals and played each other in playoffs nearly every year, building true rivalries where the teams genuinely seemed to dislike each other. Now we get the Super Friends playing against other Super Friends, when they're all really friends. Ugh, I feel as though I'm going to hate the league very soon. Hell, I don't even like Dwight that much and will be forced to have him as our cornerstone for the foreseeable future.


Agree wholeheartedly. It will truly be a sad day for me when Dirk hangs it up. Really don't know who I will root for at that point. Probably Rubio + TWolves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Doc is overrated.

Look on the bright side, 3 years from now the SuperFriends era guys (LeBron, Melo, Dwight, Wade, CP3, etc.) will all start to be getting up there in age and probably already declining or starting to decline and we'll have new guys and some of the young guys now (Durant, Kyrie, Davis, etc.) as the top stars in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Doc really isn't the coach that Pop is. Hell, I'd even go as far as saying Phil isn't as good of coach as him as Phil always had one of the best rosters in the league given to him while the Spurs scouted and found gems that no one else saw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Sometimes I wish that after the 2010 Finals loss, Danny Ainge would've blown the team up like he originally planned to and Doc either retired or went to another team, and we promoted Tom Thibodeau to be our head coach.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

No Thibs for you.

Really hope that Bulls will gain some consistency once GOD!!~! returns.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lol @ Stern. Big time. Apologizes to fans for Pop resting his stars and gets a massive amount of backlash go his way while every fan out there defends Pop. Not exactly a smart move. Thank god he's gone after 2014, I honestly can't see Silver being this much of a blowhard.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious said:


> Doc is overrated.
> 
> Look on the bright side, 3 years from now the SuperFriends era guys (LeBron, Melo, Dwight, Wade, CP3, etc.) will all start to be getting up there in age and probably already declining or starting to decline and we'll have new guys and some of the young guys now (Durant, Kyrie, Davis, etc.) as the top stars in the league.


I doubt LeBron really declines until about 5-7 seasons from now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I have faith in Silver, I think he'll be an upgrade over Stern.

Silver came out and defended Pop last night after Stern pretty much threatened to fine them for sitting their starters. Silver pretty much said that Pop knew what he was doing. All Stern cares about is money, that's it. He doesn't care about the fans, all he cares about is ratings. While I'm not saying Silver won't care about money, I don't think he'll be as bad as Stern is. Stern is the reason why the NBA markets superstars so heavily now. That's how he chose to market the NBA, not teams but the star players. Don't market the Chicago Bulls as a team, market Michael Jordan. Don't market the Los Angeles Lakers as a team, market Magic or Kareem or Kobe. Don't market the Cleveland Cavaliers as a team, market LeBron. Don't market the Rockets as a team, market Hakeem or Yao. The list goes on and on.

I actually think Stern is an indirect cause for the SuperFriends era.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

nah, he's 100% a direct cause of it all.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Spurs got fined 250K!!!!! I'm heated


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

This is a bunch of fucking bullshit.

David Stern needs to eat a fucking dick.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

This would have been hilarious if the Spurs beat the Heat last night.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If David Stern is gonna fine the Spurs for doing this then he better fine every fucking team who rests their star players towards the end of the year after they've clinched their playoff spot and every fucking team that rests their starters because they've missed the playoffs and they're tanking towards the end of year.

Now it's time to see if Stern is gonna be fair or if he's just gonna be a bitch and be biased towards what he does.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

stern wanted to see duncan start. not tiago splitter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Who gives a shit? It's unfair to fine them now especially when they've been doing this for years.

Why didn't Stern fine the Celtics & Heat last year when they had a nationally televised game on TNT and the starting lineups for both teams were:
Chalmers/Miller/Battier/Haslem/Pittman vs. Bradley/Pavlovic/Pierce who played less than 20 minutes/Bass/Hollins?

This is one of the most biased acts I've ever seen by a pro sports commissioner and a total abuse of power. Maybe if the Spurs weren't playing their fourth game in five nights while the Heat were playing their first game in five nights this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The spurs will not make it past the first round this year. Stern's promise. :stern


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

David Stern needs to send rotation and minute requirements to every team in the NBA before every game so they can make sure they don't get fined for doing a disservice to the NBA and their fans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If Lebron doesn't play 40+ minutes every game in their next 3 games then the Heat deserve to be find a million dollars. That's what the fans want, right?

Also why is Nash sitting out of the Lakers lineup? He's injured? PSSH. The fans wanted to see the big four, not the big three, it's time to fine the Lakers.

And the Wizards? Will they lost their first 12 games. No one wants to see their team lose. They deserve at least a million dollar fine as well.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Stern should fine my Minority Timberwolves for all those white players.. Obviously that's not what the fans want


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I honestly want to know when Stern started to decide what the fans want. Fans want good games. The Heat fans that were in attendance got one. So what's the problem? How can he legitimately defend this fine and I don't see why the Spurs wouldn't fight against it in every way possible.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Front office executive just texted on Spurs: "Watch, Joey Crawford will do the Memphis game now."


:lmao


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If I'm the Spurs, I fight this fine tooth and nail. Stern is the commissioner of the NBA, not a dictator. He has overstepped his boundaries big time. I understand that you want the fans to get their money's worth. Does that mean we also do away with the preseason because you know the stars will usually sit? 

This is not a guy who should be worrying about his legacy...he's taken a huge shit on it with the lockout last year, the denied trade for the Lakers to get CP3, now this.


----------



## pushJTG

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Gregory Popovich ‏@FakeCoachPop
> You exposed yourself David. You showed TV ratings are more important than the product itself. You know who else believes that? Wrestling


crofl


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Andrea Bargnani is playing defense. David Stern's attempt to send a message to the rest of the league is obviously working.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Stern not letting Goodell and Bettman run away with the worst sports commissioner title yet, Spurs should just label every one day to day next time and sit them.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LOL IGGY! That's what you get trying to show off.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










OH SNAP!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


As far as this Nuggets-Lakers game goes, not a single lick of defense was played. Especially not Denver.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LOL! Howard with the three.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Howard freethrows - 50%
Howard 3pters - 100%


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Where's that one Spurs fan at? I'd like his pov on this Spurs stuff


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I was glad I was finally able to watch a lakers game and I liked this game alot. the bench stepped up big time, with Kobe getting some rest and not having to go at it fully. now only if they did this every game 

As far as David Stern goes I cant wait for that guy to retire. He is the worst possible thing in the nba, you shouldn't fine Greg because he is such a great and smart coach.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Funniest GIF of the season so far me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Joe Johnson, what a terrible max contract player.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

D Wade stylin on these fools


----------



## Xile44

Fuck Joe Johnson's ISO ball. It never works, Nets were playing so good when the ball was moving

Free ma ***** MarShon Brooks


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

It worked against Paul Pierce :kobe3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Stay strong Bulls!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I guess Cavs will just draft whoever the best prospect is this year as I don't think they need anything other than a SF and I don't think this class has that many good ones if I am correct.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

YESSS Solid win by Bulls. 

Pacers next,


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

larry sanders does it again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Refs fucking over the Grizzles right out of the tip of overtime. :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

more good news on andrew bynum. hes getting sued :lol



> The list of Bynum's alleged offenses, according to the Becketts' filing:
> 
> • "Blasting loud, profane, and disrespectful music and video games at window-shaking volumes"
> 
> • "Letting his dogs run loose through the neighborhood"
> 
> • "Apparently engaging in illegal drug use and permitting marijuana smoke to drift into the Becketts' backyard"
> 
> • "Constructing a fence on his property which is not in compliance with the community codes and regulations" (NOTE: truly the most evil and insidious of suburban crimes)
> 
> • "Conspicuously brandishing firearms in an attempt to threaten and intimidate the Becketts in retaliation for their legitimate complaints"
> 
> • "And, perhaps most seriously, by recklessly racing his luxury cars through the neighborhood at dangerous speeds where children or others could be injured or killed."


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...rs-sue-other-trade-claims-193430659--nba.html


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao :lmao

Neighborhood watch went to the lawyers.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> "Dwight Howard on his 1-for-1 3-pt pct: YOSO...You only shoot once"


This guy..smh


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Decent win for the Knicks today even though we almost gave it to the Suns at the end, a win is a win.

And damn at Duncans 27-15-4 last night, looking like 2003 Timmy out there.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

All the attention on Dwight


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

MWP!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


> This guy..smh


Corniest guy in the L, got nothing on Diesel's one liners.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LOLDWIGHT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lollakers

VUCEVIC > DWIGHT


----------



## HeatWave

12-13 NBA Champion Lakers, meet 11-12 Dynasty Philadelphia Eagles..I think you two may have something in common


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He did have an arguably better game. 

Jameer/Afflalo/Baby/Vuc were all GODS.

LMFAO @ Gasol. He's terrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Fuck off heatwave. :kobe


Dwight is useless. ***** has to get the fuck off the team until he can at least be at a Shaq level of free throw shooting.


----------



## JY57

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

How sad the Lakers are right now. Guess Steve Nash is the only one that can save them now


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Orlando needs to play like this every game. They'd be UNSTOPPABLE. 

JAMEER GOAT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dwight was clutch for Orlando tonight on both ends.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:kobe @ UDFK asking me for a favor after* ORLANDO **DOMINATES* the Lakers.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Who needs Dwight?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If Dwight didn't want to commit long term with Lakers after signing the contract I doubt anything that has happened so far will change that. Their time of being a major factor seems to have ended.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I'm not gonna take anything away from the Lakers until i see a decent amount of games from them with Steve Nash. Oh wait I can take some thing away... my cat shoots a higher FT percentage than Dwight.

no no seriously though its ridiculous how terrible he is at the line. maybe they should fire chuck person because he wasnt this bad in years past.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lakers 1-6 when Kobe scores 30+ lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> "I think the way Carmelo’s been playing (pause), I mean he’s the best player in the league right now,” said Novak while discussing New York’s 18-1 home record under coach Mike Woodson.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I think it's safe to classify D'Antoni as a failure.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Nope, gotta wait till Nash comes back until you can pass an accurate judgment on D'Antoni although so far, he's obviously not been much of an upgrade.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Has anyone ever considered that it's not so much the coaches fault as it is the Lakers just sucking? 8*D8*D8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Nash this, Nash that. Is Nash gonna teach Howard how to shoot FTs? 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Considering he's an amazing FT shooter, I don't see why not...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Rockets took an L giving Harden that big ass contract, he's not worth it. Guy has been shit in Houston and the only reason his stats look somewhat decent is because of his first two games which have completely inflated his numbers. You take away his first two games and these are his numbers:

21.7 PPG on 39/32/83 shooting, 5.1 APG, 3.8 RPG, 1.6 SPG, 4.4 TO's per game.

:jaydamn


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He's 23 years old, has loads of potential in is the first option on a team for the first time in his career. You're an idiot of you're calling it a loss for Houston after like 16 fucking games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Harden is not good enough to be a #1 option on a contending team and never will be. That's why the Rockets got him right, in hopes that he'll lead their team to relevance and success right?

You can book it, write it down, sig it, I don't really give a fuck. He is the most overrated player in the NBA. I at one point almost fell under the hype after his first two games but after watching him more he just doesn't have "it" to be the guy. He's just not good enough.

He's a chucker, inefficient, inconsistent soft, a mediocre defender and shrinks in crunch time. The only positive he's shown thus far in Houston is his ability to draw fouls and get to the FT line. His ideal role in OKC. He might better off as a 2nd option but he is a failure as a 1st option and I fully stand by that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I agree with Notorious at this point. It is a little early to tell but I don't see the guy improving leaps and bounds in the coming years. 

Harden is at best, a secondary star and in reality, I think he's most effective as the third option like he was in OKC. Manu is a great comparison for him in that sense. 

I don't think his FG% is as bad as it seems though because he takes a lot of 3s which skews the stat and draws fouls too like you said. His TS% is much more telling of his efficiency and he's at 57.1% for the year which is pretty damn solid for the volume he scores at and considering he's the first option on the team. 

Put him as the #2 alongside a perimeter star like KD/Bron and his weaknesses wouldn't be maximized as much, he won't get as much focus and that'd allow him to play more to his strengths imo.

EDIT: Also, I don't think Harden works well with Lin either since they have overlap in their game. Harden is at his best with the ball in his hands since he excels at creating his shot and playing pick and roll. Ball in Harden's hands minimizes Lin's talents (penetrate, drive and kick, pick and roll) and Lin isn't a great spot up shooter anyway so those two don't really work well.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Harden will be fine...His next step imo will becoming a better scorer without the pick & roll..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










Parker & Duncan pointing guns at a man dressed as Joey Crawford around Halloween. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I think his handle is pretty decent but yeah, he relies a lot on picks to get to the lane.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



WWF said:


> Parker & Duncan pointing guns at a man dressed as Joey Crawford around Halloween. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:stern


----------



## HeatWave

> "So I want to do it the best that I can and Im going to take everything in I can to get what I can out of the NBA. Which, for me, is winning a championship," Howard said. *"So if I have to play on another team or do whatever I have to do to get one, that's my goal.* This is my passion, so i'll continue to fight."


:lmao Dwight already plottin


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I honestly dont know how my Kings are ever gonna get better, i mean they got talent but yet they still suck every year!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

They're terrible at developing their talent.

Terrible coaching, terrible front office, terrible owners.

They're just in a really bad place right now and need a complete makeover. The Kings will continue to be the same until the Maloofs sell.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> The Los Angeles Lakers' Jekyll and Hyde act continued apace over the weekend, with a Friday night blitzing (17 3-pointers, 54 percent shooting, a 28-and-20 performance by Dwight Howard and 122 points) of the Denver Nuggets giving way to a Sunday night stumble against an Orlando Magic team that entered Staples Center at 5-10, losers of three straight and five of its last seven.
> 
> The loss drops the Lakers to 8-9, a below-.500 mark that seems stunning given both the collection of talent on hand and the statistical note that L.A.'s got a top-five offense and a top-10 defense in terms of points scored and allowed per 100 possessions, according to NBA.com's stat tool.
> 
> The win-loss-win-loss trading, the alternating progress and regression on display every night, has been somewhat understandable — after all, the team has had three different head coaches in the space of a month and has been without injured star point guard Steve Nash, expected to be the triggerman first for Mike Brown's new-look Princeton offense and now for the spread pick-and-roll system he ran under Mike D'Antoni for years in Phoenix, for all but 50 minutes this season. Still, explanations aside, this is hardly the way most figured the Lakers would look one-fifth of the way through the 2012-13 season.
> 
> As the losses mount — the Lakers would have to go 65-0 to fulfill Metta World Peace's preseason wish, which seems unlikely — patience is wearing thin, not only within the Lakers' fan base (which, as we've seen, can be pretty intense) but also within the ultra-competitive mind of L.A.'s top dog. From Joe McDonnell of FoxSports.com:
> Kobe Bryant had seen enough.
> Another humiliating loss to another bad team Sunday night had the Lakers co-captain ready to take on the whole team if his teammates don't start getting their games — and attitudes — together.
> *"I'll kick everybody's ass in this locker room if it doesn't happen," Bryant said after a 113-103 loss to the Orlando Magic at Staples Center. Yes, the 6-10 Orlando Magic. "It's the attitude you have to have. Metta is the same way. Dwight has it in him as well. Even though he smiles a lot, he cares a lot about this. Come hell or high water, this has to get done."*


:jay2

As for the Kings, I'm rooting for them because I love Cousins & T-Rob. They need to trade Reke though, he just doesn't fit anywhere in that team. They've moved him to like 3 different positions and they all failed. 4 seasons in and still no jumper


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> They're terrible at developing their talent.
> 
> Terrible coaching, terrible front office, terrible owners.
> 
> They're just in a really bad place right now and need a complete makeover. The Kings will continue to be the same until the Maloofs sell.


They need to do what the Bobcats did and just sell everyone and get really high draft picks and just build around Cuz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Will be interesting to see if they bring Tyreke back this upcoming offseason.

Wouldn't be surprised if they traded him at the deadline.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Im expecting him to be gone, possibly Jason Thompson and Isaiah Thomas also im sure they favor Thomas Robinson and Jimmer over the 2.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Byron Mullens just shitted on LaMarcus Aldridge, sick poster dunk.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Its ironic you bring him up because he has been quite the find for the Bobcats, just imagine when Bismack learns to score more. 
Thats gonna be a pretty gnarly 2some.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Guy was buried on the bench in OKC and has proven himself to be a pretty solid player. He's had a great season thus far.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



InYourFace said:


> Im expecting him to be gone, possibly Jason Thompson and Isaiah Thomas also im sure they favor Thomas Robinson and Jimmer over the 2.


Really? Thomas was playing his ass off last season, I haven't kept up wit the Kings much this year though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He's had a pretty lackluster season thus far. Lost his starting job to Aaron Brooks. Plus with Jimmer showing some signs of promise I wouldn't be surprised if Isaiah was included in a Tyreke trade.

Pretty sure they're gonna keep Brooks so if one of them goes, it'll most likely be IT.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Brooks isnt going anywhere, hes gonna be used as the mentor for Jimmer im assuming.
They really need to move Tyreke for a legit SF so you dont got anymore of this makeshift crap & i love Jason Thompson but im gonna assume Thomas Robinson has more upside so id rather see Robinson get the mins and have JT dealt somewhere else so he can play plus he has some value to him aswell.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Cme on Bobcats!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> "So I want to do it the best that I can and I’m going to take everything in I can to get what I can out of the NBA. Which, for me, is winning a championship," Howard said. "So if I have to play on another team or do whatever I have to do to get one, that’s my goal. This is my passion, so I’ll continue to fight.


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2012/12/3/3721530/dwight-howard-lakers-championship-magic

:lmao

LA *LOST*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bobcats 2-0 Portland 3-0 overtime


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LOLCats.

This game was all theirs and they blew it. MKG fouling out didn't help.

Wait, MKG didn't foul out. Dunlap was just being a fucking idiot and benched him. Ben Gordon playing at SF is an absolute fail.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I hope Anthony Davis can get back on the court soon. He's beginning to give me Greg Oden vibes with how long he's been out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Pistons win 5 in a row at home!


----------



## Xile44

Lionel Hollins of the Grizz and Avery Johnson of the Nets were named coaches of the month

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Anderson Varejao with 17 points, 18 rebounds tonight...

Heard the Cavs might trade him during the deadline while his value is sky-high hoping they get back some good prospect/picks.

In a dream world the Celtics would acquire him without having to trade Avery Bradley but I know that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Mo Williams!!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jazz gets their first lostt at home


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Derrick Rose may return to practice within a few weeks, according to an NBA source.
> 
> Rose underwent surgery on his left ACL in May.
> 
> ‘‘That’s the belief that a couple of [the Bulls’] players are under,’’ the source said.
> 
> Asked Monday if there was a specific timetable for Rose to start practicing, general manager Gar Forman answered in a text message: ‘‘We’re still taking the process step by step, and a date hasn’t been set.’’
> 
> Rose has been able to cut on his knee for at least two weeks.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I saw that. The report seems kind of sketchy, but if Rose comes back early, I will :mark:.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Heat at Wizards!!! YES!!! BEEN WAITING ALL SEASON FOR THIS GAME!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Hornets to change their name to the Pelicans following this season...

Lame name IMO but on the bright side at least the Hornets name might return to Charlotte.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

THE PELICANS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

pelicans?... PELICANS?


:StephenA


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I rather call them the Pelicans than a good team any day of the week though...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I dunno, at least it's fitting for them...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

So the Wizards just dropped 60 on the Heat during the 1st half...

The Heat's defense is so pathetic.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dat damn coasting :bron3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

That's what the Heat get for hanging out all night at that nightclub...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Heat aren't coasting or playing down to their competition at all. The Heat's defense is just shit.

That's the real reason why the Cavs without Kyrie Irving, the Spurs without their 6 best players and the 1-13 Wizards have all brought it to them.

The Heat's defense is utter garbage, they're bottom five if I'm not mistaken. And if their defense isn't improved by April (It most likely will be improved), but let's say it isn't...these guys aren't going to the Finals. They aren't playing in the West, you can't win the conference with a shit defensive team.

But I think they'll improve it, if not they'll be in trouble for the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I thought New Orleans AAA team changed their name when I first heard that, only minor league baseball teams go by the name Pelicans.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LeBron triple double alert. Closing in.

LeTripleDouble achieved.

Inb4 Ray Allen


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Oh hey, I'm a New Orleans Hornets fan. Guess what I'm going to talk about? That's right. The current sham that might ruin this franchise for me. Fun!

Needing to make the name more fitting of New Orleans? Seriously. What kind of garbage logic is that? I guess the Utah JAZZ should lose their name too. Pelicans. Fuck me sideways. HORRIBLE. About one of the most bush league choices to name your team. Dammit NBA/NO/Carolina management why, why, WHY did you have to mess with the team I care for in such an annoying way? 

RIP myself being a Hornets fan. I'm now Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! - New Orleans Pelicans fan. Ugh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WIZARDS.

Where's IMPULSE at?

I ALWAYS HAD FAITH.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

GIVE IT TO RAY ALLEN


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Did I call the Wizards a bad team a couple pages back? Oh, I'm sorry. :lol heat

and the pelicans!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:bron2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

That's what happens when you try to flip that switch on whenever you want...


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

BEST 48 HOURS IN WASHINGTON SPORTS HISTORY.. 

FIRST SKINS NOW WIZ


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Ray Allen woulda gotten it in....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The ball should've went to Ray. You know the guy who's hit three game winners for them this season?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

fuck ray allen


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Leaving it until the 4th quarter everytime is playing with fire. Finally caught up with them


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



StarzNBarz said:


> fuck ray allen


I don't like Ray but I would never deny his ability in crunch time. Any and every Boston fan should respect that, especially considering how many times he bailed our asses out.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Does this classify as the Wiz having the Heat's number?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

just cause i said fuck ray allen doesnt mean i dont think they should have drawn up a play for him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Oh my bad. Well in that case I agree, fuck Ray Allen :durant


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Get A Ray Allen smiley up in here.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

hell no


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:bosh2 hell yea

COme one Bulls don't disappoint me


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

FUCK YES CARLOS BOOZER!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hack-a-Howard in full effect


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

PELICANS!?!?!?! :bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Toney Douglas killing the Lakers :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Ughhhh Pathetic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Toney Douglas, Carlos Delfino & Greg Smith just led the Rockets on a 17 point comeback to beat the LOLLAKERS. :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I've never even heard of Greg Davis until tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He's so much of a scrub you got his name wrong.

GREG SMITH.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

why the fuck did i put davis i obviously meant smith :lmao. im not even gonna change it either.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



DwayneAustin said:


>


Just give the ball to Kobe, don't even try to shoot.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










Mamba out


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dwight get's shittier eveyr year


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LeBron lead Heat tonight in points, rebounds, assists, steals, and blocks and still lost :lmao 





HeatWave said:


> 12-13 NBA Champion Lakers, meet 11-12 Dynasty Philadelphia Eagles..I think you two may have something in common



Guess that meeting did nothing for the Lakers tonight :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










38 points, 22 rebounds, 3 blocks tonight. BEAST MODE.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

who cares about the lakers losing? the wizards won again, RGIII can be a deity for inspiring the dysfunctional crew to take out the heat.

this team might be better than last year's bobcats. my expectations are rising.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

edit: wrong thread

nbatv's jokes about the wizards were just wrong.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Z-Bo 38-22-3 Blks, holy fuck


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Memphis are a force to be reckoned with this year.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LMAO at the Hornets being the Pelicans soon. Whoever came up with the name needs to be beat up.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dope to see Chris Singleton holding it down tonight. Sucks that the Heat lost to the shitty Wiz. Whoever thinks we're not coasting is foolish. I see a little bit of that talk.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Those Kobe pictures are hilarious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Heat aren't coasting shit.

They're a shit defensive team and teams are taking advantage of it. LOL at people trying to use lame excuses like they're coasting or playing down to their competition to hide the fact that they're a terrible defensive team and that's the real reason why teams like the Cavs without Kyrie Irving and the Spurs without their 6 best players almost beat them and the worst team in the NBA without their best player actually beat them. The worst offense in the NBA just scored 100+ points on them last night. That says enough right there.

The Heat are one of the worst defensive teams in the NBA and it's been showing thus far this season. They've been elite offensively, ranked 3rd in the NBA but defensively they're ranked 22nd.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wade has definitley regressed on defense which is what them this much worse. Bosh could hardly guard PFs before and now is playing C which oh so hilarious on the defensive side against a power center and Battier is out. This shit won't be improving any time soon for them.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Hughes has definitley regressed on defense which is what them this much worse.


Eh..I never thought he was all that good of an on ball defender anyways..I always felt he made his money on D with off ball blocks and steals

In other news...


Lakers so bad, Magic Johnson is out here sending spam mail..smh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The good news for tonight's game: The return of RONDO.

The bad news for tonight's game: Kevin Love is going grab 50 rebounds tonight against us.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Inb4 Kobe's 30,000th point


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Gerald Wallace has been fined for flopping.

So that makes two players that have been fined for flopping this season, Wallace and Reggie Evans. Ironically both play for the Nets.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Gerald Wallace has been fined for flopping.
> 
> So that makes two players that have been fined for flopping this season, Wallace and Reggie Evans. Ironically both play for the Nets.


God: 3173493489483489 Illuminati: 0


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe Bryant has 29,999 Career Points


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

JR Smith you beast


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> The Toronto Raptors are the most likely team to acquire Pau Gasol if the Los Angeles Lakers trade him, according to rival executives.
> 
> The Raptors would likely build a trade for Gasol centered around Andrea Bargnani and Jose Calderon.
> 
> According to sources, however, Bryan Colangelo has showed no willingness to deal Bargnani.


:lmao :lmao at that last sentence.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Knicks coulda won it right there


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

JR SMITHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at MJ


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

WOWWOWOWOWOWOWWOW


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

MJ's reaction to J.R Smith's gamewinner


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Good win by Celtics, off to Philly next


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Why does it say 39.8 remaining then ahaha


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He knew what was gonna happen :side:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:jordan2


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










:lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> :lmao


LMFAOOOOOOOO.

Anyways, Curry with his 4th straight double-double while scoring 20+ for all 4 of em. 5th straight game scoring 20+. His ankles are being kept in place so far, great news. Warriors off to a great start in the season, picking up W's and being over .500. Let's hope they can keep in playoff contention as we get deeper into the season.

Hope my boy Jimmer gets some pt in the Raps game. Raptors need to pull out some miraculous wins out their ass right now though.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe scores less than 30=Lakers win :kobe3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bulls 9-8 come on.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hornets = </3.

Remember when they were leading for the majority of the first half? Yeah, then the second half started. Ugh.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Good win Sacremento!


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

And Kobe joins the 30K point club...not a bad club to be a member of. Kareem, Karl Malone, Jordan, and Wilt the Stilt. I know that Kobe feels he has two years left in his tank...but would be consider staying longer if he would have the chance to catch Kareem and become the all-time leading scorer. If Kobe maintains his 25.4 or so PPG average, he could surpass Jordan next season for third place and would need another 4 seasons to catch Kareem.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Marc Stein said:


> The Toronto Raptors and Minnesota Timberwolves have already tried to discuss a trade for Pau Gasol with the Los Angeles Lakers, according to sources.
> 
> The Lakers are telling teams that they will assess the roster upon the return of Steve Nash.
> 
> Andrea Bargnani, Jose Calderon and Linas Kleiza are amongst the players the Raptors would consider moving for Gasol, according to sources.
> 
> The Wolves would love to add Gasol to form a three-man core with Kevin Love and Ricky Rubio. David Kahn would build an offer around Derrick Williams and Nikola Pekovic.
> 
> The Lakers' number one target is believed to be Ryan Anderson from the Hornets, but is considered virtually untouchable.


Interesting. I think Minny should pull the trigger on a Pekovic/Williams/filler for Gasol/filler trade. They're pretty much in win-now mode due to Love's unhappiness, if they acquire Pau they'd pretty much have no choice but to include Pekovic and Williams is a bust that they should be happy to get rid of.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Let's start a "Fine Mike Woodson" petition to send to Stern since Melo isn't playing tonight :cheer


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jeanie Buss laying it down for Y'ALL. Handsomebe Bryant. 



> Jeanie Buss ‏@JeanieBuss
> To end the #Kobe vs. Jordan debate once and for all - Kobe, hands down, is the most handsome of the two. #Lakers #MVP


:kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He smashed, which is why Phil left...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Let's go Heat


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:jordan

Reply to BrosOfDestruction post


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lelbron dem godly passes

:lelbron LeTripleDouble incoming


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Fuark what an ending to the first half


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

LeBron again to lead the Heat in everything tonight including a loss?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

FELTON coming up big tonight.

Jeremy who?


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Felton goin nuts from downtown :bron3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

really cant tell who's going to win


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lol I thought Spurs was old


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Heat are just playing down to their competition right? :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Live by the 3 or die by the 3. The amount of 3's is insane


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


> He smashed, which is why Phil left...


:kobe


> Detective Loya: Did you ever ask her if you wanted, if you could ... in her face?
> 
> Bryant: Yes. That’s when she said no. That’s when she said no. That’s when she said no.
> 
> Detective Loya: So what did, what did you say?
> 
> Detective Winters: What did you say, how did that, how did that come about?
> 
> Bryant: Um, you know, that’s when I asked if I could ... in her face, she said no.
> 
> Detective Loya: So you like to ... in your partner's face?
> 
> Bryant: That’s my thing, not always, I mean, so I stopped. Jesus Christ man. (Inaudible).
> 
> ........
> 
> Bryant: I didn’t finish a fucking thing.
> 
> Detective Winters: And I know it stopped at a certain point okay, um ...
> 
> Bryant: I (inaudible) jerked off when she left. (Inaudible).
> 
> Detective Loya: Mr. Bryant by no means do we think you’re a sexual predator kobe3) or ...
> 
> Bryant: I did not do this. I (Inaudible) at all.
> 
> Detective Loya: Anything like that. But, but we do have evidence already where there’s some vaginal tearing where it’s consistent more that it was ...
> 
> Bryant: (Inaudible). You’ve got to be kidding.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Here comes Miami


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

J.R. Smith single-handedly bringing the Heat back.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Lebron one assist away fro ma trple double


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Would LOL if LeBron had two straight games with triple doubles and they were both losses.

Have a sneaky feeling the Heat pull this one out tonight though.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

It would be nice if Wade and Bosh decide to show up at some time tonight, for fuck sake


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dem 3's....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Larry Hughes living up to his name tonight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Knicks definitely brang it tonight, to good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

GIVE EM THE DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHECK.

NOVAKAINE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Knicks look impressive. The flood gates are open in Miami.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

and they didn't even have :melo


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Can see who the real MIA fans are.
The arena emptied out fast.


NY with the blowout.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wow, Dallas @ Phoenix? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Tha Masta said:


> Can see who the real MIA fans are.
> The arena emptied out fast.
> 
> 
> NY with the blowout.


:lmao

Let's Go NY chants is all you hear


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Knicks 18/44 from downtown :artest3


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

People thought they overlooked WSH.
WSH is 3-0 against the Heat, the last 3 games.

Let's go WSH!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Tha Masta said:


> Can see who the real MIA fans are.
> The arena emptied out fast.
> 
> 
> NY with the blowout.


Nothing but bandwagonners


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Damn, Beasley is super thugged out. :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

If it wasn't for Ray Allen the Heat could be about 9-8 right now Hutz


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Pumped to watch THE DRAGON on TV.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dwyane Wade is done as an elite player. I'll probably get flamed for saying that, but it is what it is.

The Heat slowly turning into the Miami Cavaliers. Too much of a one-man show down there, this team depends on LeBron way too much.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wade historically starts off the season pretty weak but yeah, this year, its much worse than usual.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wade so far: 20/5/4/1/1 on 49% (not including this game) in 13 games

Am I missing something? I haven't watched any full Heat game besides the Knicks games, are those empty stats or what?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Every time I visit this thread, Notorious is talking shit about Wade. WE GET IT.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Ether said:


> Wade so far: 20/5/4/1/1 on 49% (not including this game) in 13 games
> 
> Am I missing something? I haven't watched any full Heat game besides the Knicks games, are those empty stats or what?


Not empty stats at all, just not contributing at the level he's expected to. I do expect him to get better as the season goes on though, since there's a consistent trend of him upping his level of play midway into the season.

Check his splits out from 09, 10, 11 and early in last year's lockout. I don't know if its some nagging injuries that continue to bother him or that he's out of his shape but something is up with him early in the season. He could be coasting a bit, too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wade is looking worse than he has pretty much in his whole career in pretty much every aspect of the game.

Wade needs to develop a jumper or else his decline will be worse than T-Mac's.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I don't think he's ever going to develop a good mid range game. It hasn't happened 9 years into the league and don't think its going to happen all of a sudden. He doesn't strike me as the guy who has a Kobe level work ethic either. 

He was really good from mid range in his peak year (09) though but besides that, he's been pretty poor and consistently streaky. His athleticism hasn't completely declined yet and his off-ball game is pretty solid too. He gets points from moving off-ball, off Bron's attention and off the curls and cross screens they run. And of course, the few transition points too whenever they convert D into O.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

His athleticism won't last forever though, it's been declining every year for like the past 2 or 3 seasons. What I find funny though is that during the offseason Wade was supposedly working with a shooting coach to improve his jumper, just like Dwight Howard was working with a shooting coach to improve his free throw shooting. But both have looked shit at the two aspects thus far in the season.

I'm also loving that the Knicks are looking to be an elite team, brings a little bit of unpredictability to the East. Even though I don't like them, I'd rather have them make it out of the East than the Heat just because I want someone different.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Weird lol. Forgot about that, it doesn't look like these guys have much of an effect since there's an inherit problem in their technique and form. I remember Rondo worked a bit with Mark Price on his shooting and it didn't help him much. Hakeem working with Dwight improved him right away (10-11 was his peak imo) but now, it looks like he's gone a few steps back. 

I'd love to see NYK come out of the East but not sold they can really test MIA in the playoffs tho.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hakeem worked with JaVale McGee on his post-game during the offseason and McGee's post-game hasn't been much to write home about. He also worked with Jordan and it's looking the workouts paid off for him, his post-game is looking much improved. Knowing JaVale though he probably forgot everything once the workouts ended.

Of course we still have to see the Knicks in the playoffs but I think they have the best chance of anyone in the East to stop Miami. Elite offensively, elite defensively, great coaching. They're balanced, they have depth, they pretty much have it all. At least right now they're looking like they do.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



DwayneAustin said:


> It would be nice if Hughes and Bosh decide to show up at some time tonight, for fuck sake


Lower your expectations son...

Heat dealing with becoming the hunted & they're struggling a bit..We saw what happend last time(Hughes & Haslem was there & got 1st rd brooms)..I like Ray Allen but if Miami has to look to him for mental stability as it pertains to dealing with hunted/hunter transition, it won't end well..

Also fatigue eventually will play big role with squad attempting to make it to 3rd straight finals..LeBron may be ok because he's young but I'd limit PF minutes because of that..Obviously guys like Hughes is bound to break down repeatedly as a result..Miami may need to pull a FA signing or trade..There are a few guys out there too 

Overall: Indiana is blowing their opportunity..smh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

The Pacers need Granger, but George & Hibbert have improved their play as of late so I guess that's a promising sign.

Granger's still out till like January though, but on the bright side they still have a good chance of winning the Central despite missing their best player for a significant period of time.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I remember when Charles Barkley played for the Phoenix Suns. They were an awesome team to watch. Watching the Suns nowadays is downright painful & ever since they changed their logo to just be PHX I can't do anything but shake my head. I think I still have a Barkley 34 Suns hat in a closet somewhere. :lol Back when Barkley was making people like "Thunder" Dan Majerle & Kevin Johnson look good, hell they even went to the finals to get fucked-up by the Jordan Bulls (like everyone else in that era). Now the team seemingly has no direction & like Charles just said during the Inside the NBA halftime show, they'll be lucky to even make the playoffs. No idea what they're doing (and they're currently winning!)



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The Pacers need Granger, but George & Hibbert have improved their play as of late so I guess that's a promising sign.


Granger coming back won't help anything. All they do is shoot 17-footers. The Pacers might have less of a direction than the Suns! No one wants to play in Indiana anymore. I know because I live here! At least not on a pro-level. Fuckin' Granger & Hibbert aren't getting you to the promised land.

The local Fox Sports Channel for Pacers games is hilarious though. Can't beat Austin Croshere's insight, son!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> After leaving the court tonight, LeBron James went to go work out. Said the Knicks "kicked our ass" & "I gotta be better"


Is this on par with Kobe shooting jumpers after loss vs Heat?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Oh I don't think the Pacers would win a title but they'll still a tough out in the playoffs and a pretty good regular season team that would bring more competition in the East.

@HeatWave: I'm pretty sure it should be the other way around and the other 14 players on the Heat should be working out at midnight.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Oh I don't think the Pacers would win a title but they'll still a tough out in the playoffs and a pretty good regular season team that would bring more competition in the East.


They have talent. Even when they're banged up, they can still send a decent team onto the floor. The problem is they don't even do the basics. I don't know, watching them is frustrating. They never go to the post, they never do pick-and-roll, they don't have anyone that really demands a double-team & they don't really have someone that can consistently take someone off the dribble. All they do is dribble around the perimeter until there's about six or seven seconds on the shot clock & then make a low percentage contested field goal attempt. They have moments of brilliance & then they just stop doing what it working & fall into a jump shooting team. It's infuriating. They don't really have anyone that is dependable. Like, who do you give the ball to when they need a score? And when Granger comes back, I don't want him to be that guy either. But being in the midwest, they can't very well "rebuild" and they always finish high enough so that they can't benefit from the draft either.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wow! The Mavs/Suns game is so bad the commentators are talking about old wrestlers after a hard foul from a pump fake. Wahoo McDaniel got a shoutout!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Bulls vs Pistons 

yea budddyy


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Wow, Stern is actually doing something right(which will still look wrong because it benefits LA but whatever) by fixing the hack-a-player problem. It`s ridiculous for a pro not to be able to make free throws when children can but it`s also really ridiculous and boring to watch. Like I really don`t want the Lakers and Clippers game to come down to who can make more free throws between Dwight and Jordan. Although he should have fixed this problem LONG ago.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Stern is actually doing something right by fixing the hack-a-player problem.


This is the first that I have heard of this. Where did you read/see/hear about this at? What is the proposed solution?


----------



## Notorious

From what I read Stern tried to do it but it was rejected by the NBA board of governors.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Barkley made Kevin Johnson look good? Johnson actually had the 2 best seasons of his career without Barkley.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Barkley made KJ look worse, not better. Half the time he'd just iso in the wing, hold the ball for excessive periods of time which wasn't very beneficial for KJ who didn't have much range as a shooter so his game was definitely limited playing next to Chuck. He didn't have as much control over the offense either. Not that he should because Barkley was a better player but all that needs to be said is Chuck didn't make KJ look good. KJ was primarily an iso, pick and roll guy anyway. He wasn't the type who benefited much from someone else drawing attention.

Lol @ that team making to the finals. Stern was in full force that year ensuring the Barkley/MJ match up.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

http://www.hiphopearly.com/Iman-Shumpert-Knicks-Clique-Freestyle-t16263.html

LOL


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Wade is looking worse than he has pretty much in his whole career in pretty much every aspect of the game.
> 
> Wade needs to develop a jumper or else his decline will be worse than T-Mac's.


There's a reason why Kobe outlasted VC, AI, T-mac, etc.. He developed a jumper and post game. Kobe was able to completely adjust his game so that he didn't solely rely on athletic ability. Wade hasn't developed a J or post game. I don't see him lasting much longer.. Ditto for D-Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Rose is only 24, he still has a long way to go barring anymore significant injury problems.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Edit: LeBron workout story posted already


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



#Mark said:


> There's a reason why Kobe outlasted VC, AI, T-mac, etc.. He developed a jumper and post game. Kobe was able to completely adjust his game so that he didn't solely rely on athletic ability. Wade hasn't developed a J or post game. I don't see him lasting much longer.. Ditto for D-Rose.


Well 3 of those guys in their prime were more explosive than Kobe so he wouldn't have lost as much in the athletic department compared to the other 3 imo..Then there is AI who took more hits than almost anyone..In other words, Kobe wouldn't have made it off the bench if he solely relied on athletic ability because it wasn't that amazing to begin with



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> @HeatWave: I'm pretty sure it should be the other way around and the other 14 players on the Heat should be working out at midnight.


Either way, LeBron's the leader, he needs to get them guys out there with him..That would be more impressive than working out after the game like he did...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Meanwhile Rondo has 14 points, 10 rebounds and 8 assists and it's not even halftime yet.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Let's go Celtics


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Meanwhile Rondo has 14 points, 10 rebounds and 8 assists and it's not even halftime yet.


with 2 blocks and a steal. that's some god mode shit.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Still close game, this is great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Celtics down by 2, 15 seconds left, their ball.

In before Doc Rivers draws up a terrible Paul Pierce iso that won't work. Ugh.

Edit: :bron

Left too much time on the clock, have a terrible feeling.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

COME ON CELTICS


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Celtics down by 2, 15 seconds left, their ball.
> 
> In before Doc Rivers draws up a terrible Paul Pierce iso that won't work. Ugh.
> 
> Edit: :bron
> 
> Left too much time on the clock, have a terrible feeling.


Give it to Rondo


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

89-89 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

2.7 seconds left, tie game, Boston ball.

Ok now is when Doc will draw up the Pierce iso :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Would've rather had a Pierce iso than a Rondo iso honestly.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

No other opinion matters, Joakim Noah dropped 30 points and grabbed 23 rebounds on the Pistons.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

go fuck yourself courtney lee. and doc how they hell do you draw up 2 plays for rondo to win the game? doc is over rated to be honest.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kevin Love with a huge game today. Wish this guy would get more love 8*D


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> COME ON CELTICS



kobe avatar saying come on celtics. do you just like every team in the nba?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I don't think he has a favorite team, from what I've seen from his posts in the thread it seems like he watches a lot of different teams and doesn't really have a specific team that he follows.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Or, he could just be a player only fan who somehow wanted the Cs to pick up the W tonight....


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

iirc dolce pulls for curry and the clippers


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Apparently, Bill Walton is calling the Kings/Magic game right now and said this:



> I dont want a 6-inch, I want a 12-inch from Demarcus Cousins.


:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Champ said:


> iirc dolce pulls for curry and the clippers


eddy curry right?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

My boi Joakim Noah went out there & put on a show tonight.



#Mark said:


> There's a reason why Kobe outlasted VC, AI, T-mac, etc.. He developed a jumper and post game. Kobe was able to completely adjust his game so that he didn't solely rely on athletic ability. Wade hasn't developed a J or post game. I don't see him lasting much longer.. Ditto for D-Rose.


Wait are you serious?

Derrick Rose started developing his shot in his second season in the league not to mention that his jumpshot will be even better when he comes back from his injury. You must've been watching D-Rose from his rookie year because his shot was getting better every year before he got hurt.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Everytime I turn my head to the TV I see Kobe bitching to a ref :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Ether said:


> Everytime I turn my head to the TV I see Kobe bitching to a ref :lmao


tbf the refs don't give Kobe nearly as much fee throws as he should have & he gets fouled A LOT.

The refs treat Kobe like a scrub.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



CHIcagoMade95 said:


> tbf the refs don't give Kobe nearly as much fee throws as he should have & he gets fouled A LOT.
> 
> The refs treat Kobe like a scrub.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Kevin Love with a huge game today. Wish this guy would get more love 8*D


Kevin Love is easily my favorite player in the league, just wish he wasn't on the perimeter so much. Also, both Joakim Noah & Anderson Varejao have been balling this year, legit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Never heard of serg Abaka. What team does he play for? If he's talking about Serge Ibaka, well, let's just say he fought lions and stuff when he was in africa


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Have no idea why the Rockets don't play Terrence Jones. I swear he's better than Marcus Morris.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

no they should play greg davis more


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

http://sulia.com/channel/basketball/f/46a82ad8-a557-44bd-a9cf-ee6805352b16/?source=twitter

Why Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook were, and will be, fired up every time they play Kobe Bryant and the Lakers this season:


> Sources say the Black Mamba talked relentless smack during the Olympics that the Thunder stars weren't going back to the Finals after the Lakers acquired Steve Nash and then added Dwight Howard right before the U.S. played Spain for the gold medal. Kobe also made a point of guarding Westbrook during practices and pumping him up, the theory being that he wanted to incite Russ to bump heads with KD over who the team's best player is. (If you think that's too conspiratorial to be real, you don't know Kobe.) KD, in particular, got tired of hearing him. For what it's worth: KD and Westbrook's combined 69 points is the highest single-game total they've posted this season.



:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Dat Mamba :kobe3


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe would do that lol. maybe he created a monster though.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

InstigatorBe up to his usual shenanigans. fpalm

But if anybody knows anything about the #1 and #2 options feuding, its :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Kobe it's time to :kobe5 Pringles.


----------



## Xile44

Nets suck without Lopez. Get back already please


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

I remember KD talking about how respectful LeBron was coming off the finals..Not rubbing it in their face or talking much about it around him(Probably because he went through Melo/Chandler/KD/Harden/Russ to get it and wouldn't win that handicap match) but ya know, that's kind of messed up for Kobe to possibly, POSSIBLY create friction while they're trying to win a gold medal..Like come on dude, really? now? smh


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

lol @ Heatwave thinking he gives a fuck. The Gold medal was really never in jeopardy and Kobe will do whatever it takes to win, which includes getting into the heads of two young players.


And no one cares what Lebron does. The guy is one of the most fake players in the HISTORY of the NBA.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Classic Javale. :/


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> And no one cares what Lebron does. The guy is one of the most fake players in the HISTORY of the NBA.


:bron2 

UDFK just mad LeBron > Kobe.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> lol @ Heatwave thinking he gives a fuck. The Gold medal was really never in jeopardy and Kobe will do whatever it takes to win, which includes getting into the heads of two young players.
> 
> 
> And no one cares what Lebron does. The guy is one of the most fake players in the HISTORY of the NBA.


Is it protocol for every Kobe stan to hate Lebron? I'm interested to know how Lebron's fake.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

He tries pretend he's humble when he's anything but. The guy used to where a shirt that said "just look at my stats", he pretends to care about fans when he's only really concerned about his brand/image(he has stated he wants to be the first billionaire athlete), and countless other things. He lives in his own world and has no idea about what's going on with everyone else. Hell he even said as much at the end of the 2011 Finals when he said he'll back to his luxurious life while everyone goes back to their shit lives. I honestly hate him as a person, he's just the worst type of athlete imho, and I have no respect for him whatsoever. As an athlete, however, I realize he's the best player in the world and his talents are incredible, he's also fun to watch, but there's a huge difference between the player and the person.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> lol @ Heatwave thinking he gives a fuck. The Gold medal was really never in jeopardy and Kobe will do whatever it takes to win, which includes getting into the heads of two young players.
> 
> 
> And no one cares what Lebron does. The guy is one of the most fake players in the HISTORY of the NBA.





Perfect Poster said:


> :bron2
> 
> UDFK just mad LeBron > Kobe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Did I ever mention that I hate Philly? I swear these guys give us more hell than every other team. And it doesn't help that Evan Turner is GOD when he plays against us.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



HeatWave said:


>


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Amateurs.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

:lmao 

You was better off just saying Heatwave:1 Magic:0


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

How did you win? idk why I even bothered, the only person you seem to like in the NBA is Lebron which is why you're probably always on his dick. At least I can admit Kobe is narcissistic douche and don't think of him as someone PERFECT HUMAN BEING.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Who called LeBron perfect?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

no one, I was just exasperating the way that heatwave talks about him.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Did I ever mention that I hate Philly? I swear these guys give us more hell than every other team. And it doesn't help that Evan Turner is GOD when he plays against us.


Not tonight though the D is playing insane. 28 pts in the 1st half.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yeah they've played well tonight but there's still a long way to go.

JET getting his shot going has been a huge difference, him going 1-12 yesterday hurt us so much.

I'm really impressed with Jeff Green's playing in the last week or so, don't wanna get my hopes up but there may be some hope for FUTURE...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> How did you win? idk why I even bothered, the only person you seem to like in the NBA is Lebron which is why you're probably always on his dick. At least I can admit Kobe is narcissistic douche and don't think of him as someone PERFECT HUMAN BEING.


You seem rattled sir..


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

up 20 down to 8


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

FUTURE


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

jeff green ballin outta control


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jeff Green sighting? Guess he only shaves points in March


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Jeff's played for great the for last 5 or 6 games which was around the same time Doc called him, Lee & JET out indirectly for playing soft.

I find it funny how Atlanta is so much better with Joe Johnson gone.

And James Harden is shitting on Dallas right now, 33 points only 4 minutes into the 3rd quarter. McHale hasn't sat him since the game started.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Felto n 9-30, fuck me
Mayo and Harden are having a great duel
Wade had a great game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Harden scored all his points in the 1st half, Harden's only scored like 9 points in the 2nd half.

O.J. has been owning him.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Raymond Felton went 9-30 :lmao

He really took 30 shots... Wow.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Harden scored all his points in the 1st half, Harden's only scored like 9 points in the 2nd half.
> 
> O.J. has been owning him.


Torch spree going on right now..Them 2 would be a nice undercard imo


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Ah

Without Mayo, I think the Mavs would have like 5 wins right now. Nobody besides him, Carter, Branden Wright and Kaman are producing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Vince has surprised me this year when I thought he would fall off, he's been having a really good year off the bench for Dallas.

Those guys should be better than last year once Dirk gets back. I'm happy to see O.J. finally getting his chance and delivering, oh how I wish he would've came to Boston instead of Lee & Terry.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Hmm...Harden so far, still best offseason pickup?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Isn't O.J. playing on a one year, vet's min. deal?

He's playing on a 2 year, 8 mil contract deal with a player option for the 2013-14 season. I think that was the best deal of the offseason so far.

Harden was a good pickup for Houston as they needed change. But when you think about, The Rockets essentially traded Lowry/Martin/Lamb/draft picks for Harden and scrubs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Batum leaves with back issues, Portland relying on Luke Babbitt, who almost won the 3 pt title last year, with no other SF's on the roster.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Feel bad for Tyreke Evans, just had a really good 3 games and was hitting jumpers and 3's, and now he's missed the past two games with a sore left knee.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



> Mayo said he and Harden have been battling since they were 10 years old. Worked out together during the lockout.


....


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Isn't O.J. playing on a one year, vet's min. deal?
> 
> He's playing on a 2 year, 8 mil contract deal with a player option for the 2013-14 season. I think that was the best deal of the offseason so far.
> 
> Harden was a good pickup for Houston as they needed change. But when you think about, The Rockets essentially traded Lowry/Martin/Lamb/draft picks for Harden and scrubs.


It was a lot for him. We won't know for sure who won until next year or in a few years.

On a side note, I can't believe I saw Jeremy Lamb play against my High School team only just a few years ago and now he's on the Thunder.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The Rockets took an L giving Harden that big ass contract, he's not worth it. Guy has been shit in Houston and the only reason his stats look somewhat decent is because of his first two games which have completely inflated his numbers. You take away his first two games and these are his numbers:
> 
> 21.7 PPG on 39/32/83 shooting, 5.1 APG, 3.8 RPG, 1.6 SPG, 4.4 TO's per game.
> 
> :jaydamn


A couple days later...



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Harden was a good pickup for Houston as they needed change. But when you think about, The Rockets essentially traded Lowry/Martin/Lamb/draft picks for Harden and scrubs.


...

......

.........

............ :bosh2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

Yes Houston did take an L giving Harden a big ass contract and he still isn't worth it. Never denied that in my post.

But let's be honest, Houston wasn't going anywhere with the Martin/Lowry/Scola team, which is why Harden was a good pickup for them. At least they can have some sort of hope that he can develop and become a superstar. I highly doubt he does become a superstar but at least they got a player with "potential" and aren't stuck in a treadmill hell with no hope of recovery and maybe their acquisition of Harden can lead to them being able to get another player who's one of the top players at his position to come and join them.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Where Chandler "MVP" Parsons reigns.*

FUK YESSS BULLLLS!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I knew OJ had it in him, you know being a top 10 scorer. i wonder whats gonna happen when dirk comes back. how much will oj's ppg drop.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knicks/Nuggets should be gooood


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Nets down by 20 lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Bucks are the Rockets of the East.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Good win for the Knicks
Phoenix and Charlotte are both on a 7 game losing streak right now, damn.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

David McMahon has fined Stephen Jackson 25k for his tweet about Ibaka..

Power walk in full effect


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

You know HeatWave, you may be on to something when you said the 2012-13 Lakers could end up being the NBA version of the 2011 Dream Team Philly Eagles.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> David McMahon has fined Stephen Jackson 25k for his tweet about Ibaka..
> 
> Power walk in full effect


What was the tweet lol?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Right here


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> Next time he run up on me *i'm goin in his mouth*


:jaydamn

Oh and Kobe flirtin with dat 30 points. 
Kobe scores 30+ then Lakes lose :kobe2

Streakbe :kobe3


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

lolakers


----------



## JY57

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

LOL @ THe Lakers.

It really looks like its Steve Nash or bust for them


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lakers are now 1-9 when Kobe scores 30 points or more. 8-3 when he scores less than 30.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Lakers are now 1-9 when Kobe scores 30 points or more. 8-3 when he scores less than 30.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Lakers are now 1-9 when Kobe scores 30 points or more. 8-3 when he scores less than 30.


BAWSEbe.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Mamba can't help it. :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

MAYO~~!

MAVS have a chance to get above .500 tonight against the Sacramento Queens.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

ique2


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

thats funny and all but what was he really talking about? his cock?


----------



## Notorious

He was giving a kind of like an analogy on what he wants to see from DeMarcus Cousins play. He doesn't want a half effort (6 inch), he wants a full effort (12 inch).


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

OK then...

(He's crazy)


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

[YOUTUBE]MW5tkTWtQ[/YOUTUBE]

:dwight 

AHHAHAHAHAAH I LAUGHED SO HARD.

This free throw exceeds all other failed free throws.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x-MW5tkTWtQ

Not sure if the video is working here is the link


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:lmao the fuck?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Thunder took the Bobcats manhood with that ass whooping a couple of weeks ago.

I don't think they've won a game since, and they started the season off great.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Jrue Holiday is playing fantastically so far this season. All he needs is Bynum back and to limit the TOs and he'll be a star with the numbers he has right now.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Ma boi D Wade :jordan2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Great game from Wade tonight.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

someone get a gif of curry making some bobcat player look silly before nailing a triple


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

This Knicks-Nets "rivalry" seems so forced tbh.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

so you were saying linsanity needed harden to be productive, notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

When did I ever say Lin needed Harden to be productive? I recall saying that Lin would more efficient with Harden on the team as he had another player on the team to take pressure off of him.

Tonight's game lets me know that Lin is only effective when he has the ball in his hands. He's ineffective as an off-ball player, like he does when Harden plays.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Bulls playing Clippers at home tomorrow? You guys think they can win?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

San Antonio are 18-4 wow. Are they just gonna keep getting great regular season records and losing in the playoffs?
Great game by Wade though. He can look like a top 5 player on some nights. Lebron great as usual.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Maybe I was wrong, maybe Wade hasn't regressed. Maybe he's just lazy and doesn't give a full effort every night. Who knows...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Notorious, stop jumping to conclusions based on one game bro, lol.

How does one game sway your opinion that much?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It's not just one game though. Over the last five games, Dwyane Wade is averaging 25 PPG on 60/43/82 shooting.

He's been playing at a phenomenal level for the last week and a half or so. Maybe I was wrong, maybe he was just unhealthy. I still think he's regressed but maybe not as much as I thought. We'll see as the season progresses.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Maybe I was wrong, maybe Hughes hasn't regressed. Maybe he's just lazy and doesn't give a full effort every night. Who knows...


He couldn't bring it every night if he wanted to..and if he could bring it every night, the fact leBron was the one who played in the Summer, you'd think Hughes would try to limit LeBron's load so he's the one a bit fresher come playoff time..Bosh has been consistent so he's cool


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:lmao :lmao at Amir Johnson's ejection. All because he wanted to touch the ball?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

well athletes have some weird rituals/ocd.. the ref shouldve let him hold the ball though usually they do on freethrows.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Read OJ Mayo's comments about DeMarcus Cousins..He said Cousins has "mental issues"...If you thought what Tony Allen did to Mayo was something, just wait till Cousins sees Mayo after he reads his comments


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> It's not just one game though. Over the last five games, Dwyane Wade is averaging 25 PPG on 60/43/82 shooting.
> 
> He's been playing at a phenomenal level for the last week and a half or so. Maybe I was wrong, maybe he was just unhealthy. I still think he's regressed but maybe not as much as I thought. We'll see as the season progresses.


:kobe



HeatWave said:


> He couldn't bring it every night if he wanted to..and if he could bring it every night, the fact leBron was the one who played in the Summer, you'd think Hughes would try to limit LeBron's load so he's the one a bit fresher come playoff time..Bosh has been consistent so he's cool


and this is why I made those Lebron comments. you never get off his dick.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Golden State is for real. 14-7 and 8-4 on the road, all without Bogut.

Predicting a top 5 seed for Warriors.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I was about to come in here and laugh at Roger, but then noticed that they're 10-3 against teams over .500...that's the second best record in the league only behind OKC's 11-3.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why I made those Lebron comments. you never get off his dick.


You're mad because I said Hughes should try to limit LeBron's load? Uhhhhhh........Uhhhh.....I don't know what to say.....Wow


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

We're better then the lollakers. :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> You're mad because I said Hughes should try to limit LeBron's load? Uhhhhhh........Uhhhh.....I don't know what to say.....Wow


lolz, that isn't what you said at all. maybe that was your point, but you didn't say in that way.

and I'm not mad about anything. I've been posting in this thread for a long time and you have not once got off Lebron's dick. Not in the three+ years I've been on here. It has nothing to do with this one post or the one from yesterday and this isn't the first time I've said this.




Roger Sterling said:


> We're better then the lollakers. :kobe


:kobe5


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

and if the Cavs have another shit year, what position do they plan to draft? They need a SF basically and I don't think there are many strong ones this year(might be wrong, I don't care enough about NCAA to know). They could get Shabazz and play him at SF I guess, but I think that would be retarded. They could also draft another C to make a strong front court, but again, it's not really needed that much as Vaj is still solid and isn't really part of the problem. They do need a bench I guess so whoever they get should help with that.


----------



## Xile44

Lopez out tonight. Knicks likely win pushing the Nets to a 5 game losing streak


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

MAVS above .500 again :hb


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Xile44 said:


> Lopez out tonight. Knicks likely win pushing the Nets to a 5 game losing streak


What's wrong with my man "Robin Lopez" (c) Shaq


----------



## Xile44

Mild Sprained Foot. He said he is ready to play but management is being cautious with him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So apparently the guys at 4chan are trying to do what they call Operation: White Man Can Jump. Basically, they're trying to vote all white starters for the ASG this season.

Their ballot for the East: Calderon/Hinrich/Bargnani/Ilyasova/Hymphries.
Their ballot for the West: Rubio/Nash/Anderson/Dirk/Love.

Will be interesting to see if it actually works. They did manage to get Kim Jong Un voted as Time Magazine's Man of the Year, vote a school for deaf kids to win a contest for a Taylor Swift concert and in a contest for the new name for a Mountain Dew drink they had the leading vote which was "Hitler did nothing wrong."

Will be interesting to see if they can take over the ASG ballot. Would be hilarious but I don't think they'll be successful.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

That West team looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

If they are successful, the only good that will come of it is Stern will probably eliminate fan voting for the ASG.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So is Lopez playing?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> So apparently the guys at 4chan are trying to do what they call Operation: White Man Can Jump. Basically, they're trying to vote all white starters for the ASG this season.
> 
> Their ballot for the East: Calderon/Hinrich/Bargnani/Ilyasova/Hymphries.
> Their ballot for the West: Rubio/Nash/Anderson/Dirk/Love.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if it actually works. They did manage to get Kim Jong Un voted as Time Magazine's Man of the Year, vote a school for deaf kids to win a contest for a Taylor Swift concert and in a contest for the new name for a Mountain Dew drink they had the leading vote which was "Hitler did nothing wrong."
> 
> Will be interesting to see if they can take over the ASG ballot. Would be hilarious but I don't think they'll be successful.


Why not just vote for the Timberwolves to represent the West?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

You know since Brandon Roy got hurt their entire starting lineup is white?

Their starting lineup right now is Ridnour/Shved/Kirilenko/Love/Pekovic lol

THE MINORITY WOLVES.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*


----------



## Xile44

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> So is Lopez playing?


Nah. 

How funny would that be. But I highly doubt an all white all star starting lineup would happen

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> You know since Brandon Roy got hurt their entire starting lineup is white?
> 
> Their starting lineup right now is Ridnour/Shved/Kirilenko/Love/Pekovic lol
> 
> THE MINORITY WOLVES.


A movie should be in the works about how they've overcome adversity..Especially if they make it to the playoffs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> Kevin Love continues to have reservations about his future with the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> "I don't know who labels people stars, but even [T'wolves owner] Glen Taylor said: I don't think Kevin Love is a star, because he hasn't led us to the playoffs," Love told Yahoo! Sports. "I mean, it's not like I had much support out there.
> 
> "That's a tough pill to swallow."
> 
> Love was also once interrupted in the training room following a loss by David Kahn, who reportedly shoved a contract offer sheet into his hands.
> 
> "I'm not the one to always follow professional protocol – but I do know what it is, even at 24 years old," said Love.
> 
> Love missed the first part of the season with a broken hand sustained while doing knuckle pushups.
> 
> "Even people in my own organization were asking if it was a legitimate injury, people calling my honesty and integrity into question," Love says. "And that's what really hurt me."
> 
> Love believes in Rick Adelman, but Kahn's personnel moves continue to be looked at suspiciously.
> 
> "You walk into the locker room every year, and it's completely turned over," Love says. "There's new guys everywhere. And then it happens again and again. You start to wonder: Is there really a plan here? Is there really any kind of a … plan?"
> 
> Love signed a four-year, $62 million contract extension with the Wolves last year, far from the five-year, $80 million max deal he could have conceivably signed.
> 
> Love doesn't simply want the Wolves to be a playoff team, but also a title contender.
> 
> "And that's on me to do my part, to get us there," said Love, but the franchise won't have a benefit of doubt from him. "I'll have the leverage."


Ok so yep, Love to Lakers in 2014. He's as good as gone from Minny.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Notorious will you give me my credit for calling this two years ago when it happens?

and the olves not giving him the 5 year contract just shows how retarded they are.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Serge Ibaka & Keri Hilson dating..Cold blooded :lmao

If anyone has been following Durant on twitter since the jump, you'd know Durant's thirst for Hilson throughout the years has been massive..I feel bad for dude..


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Damn, Durant is thirsty as hell.

First ScarJo, blocked.

Now Hilson, blocked.

Durant needs to get on that Kobe system. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I bet Kobe set up Ibaka and Hilson to create teammate friction. DAT MAMBA. :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> So apparently the guys at 4chan are trying to do what they call Operation: White Man Can Jump. Basically, they're trying to vote all white starters for the ASG this season.
> 
> Their ballot for the East: Calderon/Hinrich/Bargnani/Ilyasova/Hymphries.
> Their ballot for the West: Rubio/Nash/Anderson/Dirk/Love.


saw this. what a defensive clinic this would be.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knicks @ Nets tonight. I'm pretty excited. Should be a good, fun game. Deron Williams thinks that Carmelo Anthony should be MVP? Welp, sorry, but you're wrong, dawg.

It would be really sad if Dirk was named to the all-star game as he's not played a single game yet.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

No, that would actually be amazing. KEEP THE STREAK ALIVE PLZ~!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Walk-In said:


> Knicks @ Nets tonight. I'm pretty excited. Should be a good, fun game. Deron Williams thinks that Carmelo Anthony should be MVP? Welp, sorry, but you're wrong, dawg.
> 
> It would be really sad if Dirk was named to the all-star game as he's not played a single game yet.


Deron Williams is right


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> Deron Williams is right


Compelling argument, sir.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

#1 in the conference
2 wins (technically one since he wasn't playing in the most recent one) vs the second best team in the East and the #2 in my MVP ballot
Best .TS% of his career

There's no argument over Anthony besides LeBron. I just noticed Durant is almost averaging 27-9-5 but Westbrook has stepped up big time (mostly in the APG department) as well. I had LeBron ahead of Melo until he couldn't lead his team over a Melo-less Knicks, not even a single digit loss


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It fucking pisses me off how ESPN/the media keeps trying to force this Nets-Knicks rivalry. It doesn't even seem natural to me, just seems so damn forced. It's annoying as shit.


----------



## Xile44

It is forced but I don't see why it would be annoying

Just marked out for the Talib Kweli Game comercial


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I didn't even know Durant had _those_ numbers. That's gross. I guess I haven't paid that much attention to the Thunder so far this year. Admittedly, it is probably because of my hate for Westbrook. 

I'm always curious what people think of Westbrook. There seems to either be the crowd that thinks he's a great player & a tremendous scoring threat, then the crowd that thinks he makes really poor decisions, has way too many turnovers & needs to take a backseat to Durant instead of thinking that he is on equal footing.

As far as MVP talk goes, let's not get ahead of ourselves as we're not even at Christmas yet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*






:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Xile44 said:


> It is forced but I don't see why it would be annoying


Because it's just so forced to the point that it's annoying to me.

If I can use wrestling terms, it's like the NBA/ESPN/media are trying so desperately to make this Nets-Knicks rivalry over with the fans but it's just forced. Just let it happen by itself, there's no need to keep pushing something that isn't there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Walk-In said:


> I didn't even know Durant had _those_ numbers. That's gross. I guess I haven't paid that much attention to the Thunder so far this year. Admittedly, it is probably because of my hate for Westbrook.
> 
> I'm always curious what people think of Westbrook. There seems to either be the crowd that thinks he's a great player & a tremendous scoring threat, then the crowd that thinks he makes really poor decisions, has way too many turnovers & needs to take a backseat to Durant instead of thinking that he is on equal footing.
> 
> As far as MVP talk goes, let's not get ahead of ourselves as we're not even at Christmas yet.


He is a great player and a tremendous scoring threat. The other side seem to be filled by morons who think that passing the ball to Durant on every possession would actually work. Westbrook's assists have shot up this season while his turnovers have not(he does average a really high number of them though, but so does Durant, it comes from handling the ball a lot). He does make a lot of dumb decisions as well though and really needs to improve on his decision making in some aspects, but that doesn't mean he's a bad player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> DALLAS -- Sacramento Kings center DeMarcus Cousins claims his below-the-belt shot on Dallas Mavericks guard O.J. Mayo was an accident.
> 
> Mayo doesn't believe that one bit, saying that Cousins has a "big maturity problem" and "mental issues." Mayo also requested that the NBA office review the tape of the incident.
> 
> Mayo and Cousins were called for double technical fouls after a confrontation with 3:25 remaining in the second quarter of the Mavs' 119-96 win Monday night over the Kings. Mayo was irate after Cousins hit him in the groin area with a fist during the previous possession.
> 
> "It wasn't intentional, but there was a lot of trash talk," said Cousins, who had been fighting Mayo for position when he delivered the no-look blow behind him.
> 
> "That guy has some mental issues, man," Mayo said. "He's a talented player. He has an opportunity to be the face of that organization, but I don't think he wants it. ...
> 
> "He's immature, man. Big maturity problem. Hopefully, he'll grow up out of it and become great. He definitely has the talent to."


About ready to give up on Cousins, I'm always taking up for him but he's a lost cause. The Ndamukong Suh of the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> It fucking pisses me off how ESPN/the media keeps trying to force this Nets-Knicks rivalry. It doesn't even seem natural to me, just seems so damn forced. It's annoying as shit.


What good is this rivalry if both have a good chance of not even making it to the 2nd rd? Best rivalries are the ones where both are legit title contenders..This modern era had little runs of Lakers/Kings, Celtics/Heat, Pistons/Pacers, and a few others..Knicks/Nets is pretty far down there..ESPN should wait to give it this type of love until they do something in the playoffs..imo


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What's everyone watchin? Knicks/Nets or LOLakers? :kobe3


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> About ready to give up on Cousins, I'm always taking up for him but he's a lost cause. The Ndamukong Suh of the NBA.


Cousins had a good game to be fair


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> What good is this rivalry if both have a good chance of not even making it past the 2nd rd? Best rivalries are the ones where both are legit title contenders..This modern era had little runs of Lakers/Kings, Celtics/Heat, Pistons/Pacers, and a few others..Knicks/Nets is pretty far down there..ESPN should wait to give it this type of love until they do something in the playoffs..imo


Just my opinion but I don't believe it's a true rivalry until you play in the playoffs.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knicks need to wake-up or they're going to get ran out of the building.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Gerald Wallace is playing strong tonight. Great game for the Nets so far.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Question: Marshon Brooks has lost playing significant minutes due to his defense right? So why was he playing so much last year?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Who else were they gonna play last year?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Who else were they gonna play last year?


Good point..


----------



## Xile44

HeatWave said:


> Question: Marshon Brooks has lost playing significant minutes due to his defense right? So why was he playing so much last year?


Injured roster plus a weak one and his offense makes it hard to not play him

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> 17 years after his last NBA game, Bowie revealed in an ESPN documentary that his NBA career began with the center needlessly keeping quiet about how much pain he was in during the days leading up to Portland's selection of the former Kentucky center. A selection that, famously, came one spot before the Chicago Bulls took Michael Jordan with the third overall pick.
> 
> From the documentary "Going Big," which airs Dec. 20 on ESPNU:
> 
> "I can still remember them taking a little mallet, and when they would hit me on my left tibia, and 'I don't feel anything' I would tell 'em. But deep down inside, it was hurting. If what I did was lying and what I did was wrong, at the end of the day, when you have loved ones that have some needs, I did what any of us would have done."


DUDE..........


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

KYRIE balling right now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Knicks' defense have been horrible so far.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:kobe3


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knicks did a good job of closing the gap going into the half. 'Melo has 22 points at the break.

Also, the Lakers just straight-up look bad. I don't think anyone thought the D'Antoni offense was going to work there. The head coach is already shitting on the team, Kobe seems pissed, Pau is on the chopping block, Howard is a big, dumb baby...just a disaster.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kobe has 16 at the half. Does he know the lakers record when he scored 30+? He should just stop shooting when the 2nd half starts, thats their only hope.


----------



## Xile44

Nets are the 2nd worst 3rd quarter team in nba. Fack please play good


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm sure IMPULSE and GOON will be happy to read this.



> The Washington Wizards turned down a trade with the Oklahoma City Thunder for James Harden this summer because team owner Ted Leonsis was unwilling to commit to what would have been a roughly $80 million, five-year contract for the high-scoring player, according to multiple people with knowledge of the proposed deal.
> 
> The Wizards would have sent rookie guard Bradley Beal and second-year forward Chris Singleton to the Thunder in return for Harden, winner of the NBA’s sixth-man award with Oklahoma City last season, according to these individuals, who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk about the proposal.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Of course

Leonsis is the worst


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'm sure IMPULSE and GOON will be happy to read this.


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

beal will be better than harden.
maybe...
you never know...
probably not...
nope...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So let me get this straight. The Wizards, who are currently 2-15, rejected a trade of Bradley Beal & Chris Singleton for James Harden because they didn't want to pay Harden. That's understandable that they didn't want to pay Harden that contract because I also don't think he was worth it but when you're the fucking Washington Wizards, there are no exceptions.

Harden's numbers this season: 24.7 PPG on 43/35/84 shooting, 5.6 APG, 4.4 RPG, 1.7 SPG, 0.5 BPG

Beal's numbers this season: 11.7 PPG on 35/32/85 shooting, 3.4 RPG, 2.1 APG, 0.9 SPG, 0.6 BPG
Singleton's numbers this season: 5.6 PPG on 43/18/56 shooting, 3.9 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.8 SPG, 0.2 BPG

Great going LOLWIZARDS.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

OverThirtyPointsbe :kobe3


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Haven't been watching much tbh, but from What i've seen (not even considering the numbers) Beal is average.. Just raw talent but not much skill.. I can see him getting some chucking habits from Crawford as well smh.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Beal is a rookie with only 15 some odd games under his belt, you never know, it may turn out to be a good thing not to make the move...Let's wait


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I think there's more Knicks fans than Nets fans in the Barclay center.

EDIT: Maybe not!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

JR Smith is on fire


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Metta just had one of the worst travels ever :lmao


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

notorious u gonna be able to compete this week? watching the knicks/nets game now... all my chuckers(kidd, wallace, smith) are ballin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

this team is pathetic.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I just marked for Barclays playing Breathe by Fab


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

JR Smith is playing on a bad back and looks in real pain....so the Nets pass it to his matchup (Wallace) who holds the ball for a grand total of .5 seconds


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

lolakers


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lakers now 1-10 when Kobe scores 30+ :kobe2

Dwight 13-22 FTs tonight


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

lol. did they lose cuz hack a dwight again? they're going nowhere with him. dude cost me hundreds with those bricks the other week, hate him.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lakers lose again huh. I heard Kobe looked visibly frustrated at the end. is it all on their D? Kobe is scoring boatloads


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Wallace just tried to kamikaze himself and JR


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

get it to kidd


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Best offseason pick up of the year


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

was honestly typing that 1 second before they did


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

KIDD!!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Terrible management of the last 30 seconds by the Nets.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lakers now 1-10 when Kobe scores 30+ :kobe2


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

See, I dump on 'Melo & he drops a season high 45. Great comeback by the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

D. ROSE TIME!!!

Oh wait :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Is it 1-10 now? :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> D. ROSE TIME!!!
> 
> Oh wait :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

These pictures make me sad


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> Best offseason pick up of the year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:kobe2


You know what I find funny? Kobe had 42 points on over 50% shooting tonight and Dwight had 19 points, 20 rebounds and the Lakers still lost to the Cavs. :lmao


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> You know what I find funny? Kobe had 42 points on over 50% shooting tonight and Dwight had 19 points, 20 rebounds and the Lakers still lost to the Cavs.


Imagine Dwight's line if he could make his free throws! Cleveland is one of the worst teams in the league right now (better than Washington!) & the Lakers still lost to them. There's really no more excuses at this point. We're more than twenty games into the season & the Lakers still don't have a direction. Sports media will talk about how they had to switch gears from the Mike Brown Princeton offense to the D'Antoni offense or whatever but D'Antoni has been there how long so far? And he's already talking about them not playing hard or having any spirit.

I think Kobe is the only one that gives a fuck because he wants another ring. But they surround him with old broken guys (like Nash) or young, immature, don't-give-a-fuck guys (like Howard) & now we're all just sitting around waiting for the implosion. 

How a team with Kobe Bryant, Dwight Howard, Steve Nash & Pau Gasol can be a sub .500 team, I have no idea, but here with are. A bad back, trade rumors, blame-shifting, cheap shots in the media, missed free throws, bad defense, etc.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

They're slowly becoming the NBA version of the 2011 Philly Eagles and 2012 Boston Red Sox.


----------



## WWE

I wonder if Kobe has enough gas for a 60+ game again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

My Bulls just gottta stay close with the Clippers. They'rre doinng well so far.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> :kobe2
> 
> 
> You know what I find funny? Kobe had 42 points on over 50% shooting tonight and Dwight had 19 points, 20 rebounds and the Lakers still lost to the Cavs. :lmao


numbers don't lie when kobe scores the lake show loses. they can't win close games and i don't see how nash the savior is going to elevate them into a serious contender, the thought is funny b/c a lot of laker fans thought nash was a fraud.

lakers need to start winning or they'll be stuck battling for a bottom half seed at this rate. 

i already bitched about this trade, notorious. i was bitching before i knew it was actually rejected, i figured okc approached the wizards after the bobcats took MKG and it made sense b/c the wizards was the 3 pick.

i don't like harden but it makes me mad, my harden dislike isn't on wall levels of dislike. 

the wizards won, they did that work to the hornets.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Fuck. :side:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> Best offseason pick up of the year


yea much better than mayo and jamal crawford


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> yea much better than mayo and jamal crawford


He's def worth more to the team than Crawford is to the Clippers
Only Mayo is better


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

C.Boozer!!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> They're slowly becoming the NBA version of the 2011 Philly Eagles and 2012 Boston Red Sox.


Hey now, the Red Sox are not even in the same stratosphere when it comes to the other two...But yeah, Lakers better figure it out quick because last thng they want is to see Memphis or OKC in the 1st rd..To avoid that, they basically can't lose more than about 12 games rest of the way right to get top 5?




> follower pointed out that if this doesn't work out for him, d'antoni will have failed in the top 2 markets. that's bad for the rep.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

some of you guys are legit retarded, I swear to god. we're a top heavy team missing two of our four stars.


Take away Bosh/Allen see how well the Heat do(Allen may not seem huge but they would have at least 3 more losses without his clutch play).

Take away Ibaka/Martin see how well the Thunder do.

Take away Conley/Marc see how well the Grizzles do.

Take away...nevermind, the Spurs would do just fine.


We're not anything like the Sox or Eagles as we haven't even see our team at full strength yet. Until then we know literally nothing, and yes I meant to use literally as it is the case. This team will be VERY different once Nash gets back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Your team will still be a shit defensive team once Nash gets back, which is the one of the main reasons why you guys get your asses kicked on the regular. You still have one of the worst coaches in the NBA. Dwight Howard will still be a liability down the stretch. You guys will still be an old, injury prone team.

The only thing that will change with the return of Nash is that your offense will probably improve. But that's about it.

You say we're legit retarded because we're comparing the Lakers to the Eagles & Red Sox, I think you're legit retarded if you think the Lakers problems will be gone with the return of Nash.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*










:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Your team will still be a shit defensive team once Nash gets back, which is the one of the main reasons why you guys get your asses kicked on the regular. You still have one of the worst coaches in the NBA. Dwight Howard will still be a liability down the stretch. You guys will still be an old, injury prone team.
> 
> The only thing that will change with the return of Nash is that your offense will probably improve. But that's about it.
> 
> You say we're legit retarded because we're comparing the Lakers to the Eagles & Red Sox, I think you're legit retarded if you think the Lakers problems will be gone with the return of Nash.


Did I say he would fix all our problems? No. But you know what our two biggest problems are? Transition defense and turnovers. The latter causes the former. Those are the two BIGGEST problems by a FAR margin. You know who would greatly fix BOTH of those problems by simply fixing one? Nash. You know nothing about my team and what handicaps it so don't act like you do; every team has it's problems and some of those problems are hard or impossible to fix and don't get fixed even while winning championships. The 3-peat Lakers and the team that repeated both had problems but you learn to play with them and manage to win with them. 


Were the Eagles and Sox plagued by injuries? I dont know about the Sox, but I know that the Eagles werent. They just sucked. And maybe the Lakers will too, but at least wait and find out because we re currently missing two of our four top stars and that makes a HUGE difference. Which is why I called you guys retarded, you seem to ignore that fact completely when assessing the team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Dang Blake Griffint puts his nuts on players heads on a daily basis.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Yup. And I have the pleasure of watching every Clipper game, in stunning HD, with Ralph Lawler. Oh yeah i can also watch the Lakers but who wants to do that these days?


----------



## Notorious

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Did I say he would fix all our problems? No. But you know what our two biggest problems are? Transition defense and turnovers. The latter causes the former. Those are the two BIGGEST problems by a FAR margin. You know who would greatly fix BOTH of those problems by simply fixing one? Nash. You know nothing about my team and what handicaps it so don't act like you do; every team has it's problems and some of those problems are hard or impossible to fix and don't get fixed even while winning championships. The 3-peat Lakers and the team that repeated both had problems but you learn to play with them and manage to win with them.
> 
> 
> Were the Eagles and Sox plagued by injuries? I dont know about the Sox, but I know that the Eagles werent. They just sucked. And maybe the Lakers will too, but at least wait and find out because we re currently missing two of our four top stars and that makes a HUGE difference. Which is why I called you guys retarded, you seem to ignore that fact completely when assessing the team.


I'm well aware that turnovers has been a significant problem for you guys. But let's not act Nash hasn't been averaging close to 4 a game for his most recent seasons.

You know what else is hurting you guys? Your shit defense, defending opposing PG's especially. Look at you guys losses, you were torched by PG's. Kyrie Irving, Jameer Nelson, Russell Westbrook, Mo Williams, Damian Lillard and many others. Opposing PG's feast on you guys and you are delusional as fuck if you think Nash will change that. Hell, it might be worse. And the fact that you have probably the worst defensive coach in NBA history and one of the worst coaches in the NBA overall doesnt help.

I'm pretty sure Vince Young started like 5 or 6 games for the Eagles last season due to Michael Vick being hurt. And the Red Sox were also plagued by injuries, but that doesn't people from calling them a disappointment and failure.

The Lakers are a second round exit at best this year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

My man Hibbert is only averaging 10 shots a game...His shooting percentage isn't easy on the eyes, but man, they gotta get that dude more shots..No reason he shouldn't be averaging 15-18 shots a game especially with Granger out


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I got to say, I was a little disappointed with Chicago's loss to the Clippers. It was a winnable game, especially near the end. Luol Deng at about 3 minutes left in the 4th quarter got an a pass that left him wide open to drive to the basket. Instead, he backs up and attempts a three. By then the defender arrives and gets in his face and Deng misses the shot. Had Deng taken the easy layup, the score would have become 82-87, which would have made Noah's FT attempts later in the game a game tying attempt, making the score 91-91 without the need to foul. Now I know one decision doesn't make a game, but 10 hours later it still sticks out to me. 

It's whatever though. The team just needs to stay in the middle of the pack in the east until Rose gets back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'm well aware that turnovers has been a significant problem for you guys. But let's not act Nash hasn't been averaging close to 4 a game for his most recent seasons.
> 
> You know what else is hurting you guys? Your shit defense, defending opposing PG's especially. Look at you guys losses, you were torched by PG's. Kyrie Irving, Jameer Nelson, Russell Westbrook, Mo Williams, Damian Lillard and many others. Opposing PG's feast on you guys and you are delusional as fuck if you think Nash will change that. Hell, it might be worse. And the fact that you have probably the worst defensive coach in NBA history and one of the worst coaches in the NBA overall doesnt help.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Vince Young started like 5 or 6 games for the Eagles last season due to Michael Vick being hurt. And the Red Sox were also plagued by injuries, but that doesn't people from calling them a disappointment and failure.
> 
> The Lakers are a second round exit at best this year.


yeah, you know more about the laker problems than me, please do enlighten me with all your knowledge.


----------



## djmathers1207

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

the Knicks/Nets game last night was insane


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> yeah, you know more about the laker problems than me, please do enlighten me with all your knowledge.


When did I say that I did? And also what have I said that is so wrong?

Are the Lakers not old and injury prone?
Is the Lakers bench not terrible?
Are the Lakers not a terrible defensive team?
Are the Lakers not terrible at defending PG's?
Is Steve Nash not an atrocious defensive player?
Is Pau Gasol not playing like crap?
Is Mike D'Antoni not one of the worst defensive coaches in NBA history?
Is Mike D'Antoni not one of the worst coaches currently in the NBA?
Is Dwight Howard not a liability down the stretch?

So you ENLIGHTEN me, what have I said that is wrong?


Anyway in some lighter news, RUBIO is expected to make his return on Saturday against the Mavs :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> I got to say, I was a little disappointed with Chicago's loss to the Clippers. It was a winnable game, especially near the end. Luol Deng at about 3 minutes left in the 4th quarter got an a pass that left him wide open to drive to the basket. Instead, he backs up and attempts a three. By then the defender arrives and gets in his face and Deng misses the shot. Had Deng taken the easy layup, the score would have become 82-87, which would have made Noah's FT attempts later in the game a game tying attempt, making the score 91-91 without the need to foul. Now I know one decision doesn't make a game, but 10 hours later it still sticks out to me.
> 
> It's whatever though. *The team just needs to stay in the middle of the pack in the east until Rose gets back.*


what's Rose's timetable? Both he and Shump tore their ACL's but SHump also tore his meniscus and he's coming back in Feb.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

He'll probably tear my MAVS apart but that news pleases me greatly. :hb

edit - about Rubio


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> When did I say that I did? And also what have I said that is so wrong?
> 
> Are the Lakers not old and injury prone?
> Is the Lakers bench not terrible?
> Are the Lakers not a terrible defensive team?
> Are the Lakers not terrible at defending PG's?
> Is Steve Nash not an atrocious defensive player?
> Is Pau Gasol not playing like crap?
> Is Mike D'Antoni not one of the worst defensive coaches in NBA history?
> Is Mike D'Antoni not one of the worst coaches currently in the NBA?
> Is Dwight Howard not a liability down the stretch?
> 
> So you ENLIGHTEN me, what have I said that is wrong?
> 
> 
> Anyway in some lighter news, RUBIO is expected to make his return on Saturday against the Mavs :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Old, yes. Injury prone? Hardly. Aside from Nash, the rest of our team isn't exactly injury prone and hardly ever gets injured.

Mike has made our bench better, at least scoring wise, so they're not as terrible as they were before. They're able to score and actually contribute now. Most of them are still awful at defense, but they can keep a game managed.

We have Chris Duhon and Morris going out there. Fuck off again. I'll judge a healthy team when it comes to that because we haven't been one yet.

He is, but his mistakes can be covered up once Dwight returns to form, it's not like they haven't been in the past. Jameer was hardly a world class defender.

Is Pau not talented and smart enough to regain form? He was also playing injured, which was dumb but the truth.

No he isn't. that's an absurd statement considering how many bad coaches there have been in the past. His type of offense has always made it so teams will score a lot on him as well due to the pace of the game.

Once again no. Stop overreacting.


Yes he is, but I believe Howard can reach a point in which he can hit them down the stretch like Shaq learned to do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Best case scenario: Returns before the All-Star break.
Worst case scenario: Misses the whole season.
Likely scenario: Returns after the All-Star break.

@Magic: Nash was a product of the Phoenix medical staff, he will continue to have injury problems throughout the year.

Nash is probably worse than both Duhon & Morris at defending PG's. Did you watch Steve Nash in Phoenix? Hell, have you watched Steve Nash in his career? Nash has a legit argument as the worst defensive starting PG in the NBA. Yeah Jameer Nelson wasn't an elite defender but he's still better than Nash. If Dwight is having trouble covering for the mistakes of Duhon & Morris, what makes you think he'll be able to do it for Nash? You know a guy that's just as bad, if not worse than them at defense?

Pau is talented and smart, but the only time he's looked good on the court in the year 2012 was during the Olympics. The guy's confidence is gone and he's shown no signs that he'll dramatically turn this season around and return to his old self.

D'Antoni is an absolutely awful defensive coach, there's really no way I can see someone logically defend D'Antoni's defensive coaching. There's just no way, he's one of the worst. D'Antoni is a terrible coach. That's why the Suns never won anything with him, that's why he was failing in New York and that's why he'll fail in LA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm enjoying the Lakers being pure horse shit. I really hope they can maintain their current form; it's what's best for the NBA.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> And the fact that you have probably the worst defensive coach in NBA history and one of the worst coaches in the NBA overall doesn't help.


I agree with you 100% but to be fair, Mike D'Antoni is still a better coach than Mike Brown!












The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> yeah, you know more about the laker problems than me, please do enlighten me with all your knowledge.


I like that just because you're a Lakers fan you some how think that invalidates the opinion of anyone else. Get over yourself.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Brown is a better defensive coach than D'Antoni, but overall yeah Pringles is better than Brown. That's not saying much though because Brown is an assistant coach that got overrated due to how great LeBron was in Cleveland.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Good lord. Even when they're freaking losing I still hear about the Lakers. Their time is over. It's all about the Heat, Thunder, Grizzlies, Spurs, Clippers & Knicks now. Teams that are actually going places this season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Anyway in some *lighter* news, *RUBIO* is expected to make his return on Saturday against the Mavs :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


I see what you did there...


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Stall_19 said:


> Good lord. Even when they're freaking losing I still hear about the Lakers. Their time is over. It's all about the Heat, Thunder, Grizzlies, Spurs, Clippers & Knicks now. Teams that are actually going places this season.


It's like if the Celts are shitty, you'll still hear about them because of the team's history and their importance to the game. Doesn't make it any less annoying, though. I have to admit it is kinda fun to watch the train wreck that is the Lakers this season.

btw, where in SD are you located?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Only thing I enjoy about Lakers is Kobe. Just imagine how shit they would be if Kobe got injured.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Celtics didn't get any type of media attention from 2003-06 when they were either average or terrible. They only get attention if they're a playoff team.

The Lakers & Knicks will always get tons of attention and be talked about no matter what.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

If the Celts had franchise players and were tanking the season like the Lakers are doing now I think that would've changed things a bit. I see what you're saying, though.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Freaking hell!! See what I mean?



Did I wake up on national Lakers day?


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

ESPN KIA NBA Countdown literally talked about the L.A. Lakers the entire time. They even brought in Jeff Van Gundy to talk, live from the Boston Garden...and asked him about the Lakers. HA! Best players to ever where the number 12? "Well, we should talk about Dwight Howard...and the Laker woes. He might be looking for an exit strategy!"

What the fuck? :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Wade injured :bron3 Double whammy in the face. First Klay Thompson and then Chalmers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm really starting to like the Curry/Thompson duo, what a great combination they are.

Oh yeah and according to Dwight, he already knows what team he's gonna sign with this offseason :troll

I wonder if he still has his eyes on Atlanta. His BFF plays for them, that's where he's from and him Horford, Smith & Teague would be a pretty formidable core. If the Lakers somehow continue to play like shit or have an early playoff exit, I wouldn't be surprised if Dwight bolts.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

draymond clutch gene green.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

DRAYMOND!!!

Another player that Danny Ainge should've picked over Fab Melo. This guy should've never slipped to the 2nd round.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What the fuck was that from Rondo? Looked like that worst FT ever vid


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Fisher having his best game since 2004 when he hit the 0.4 shot.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I thought I saw Carter hustling back on D and I couldn't believe my eyes, but it turned out to be Fisher. Got scared for a bit


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What a game


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

spread on a little mayo

double overtime in the garden


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

ESPN needs them ratings, they'll drill something in your head b/c it pops the ratings. The only story with the Lakers to me is if they can get their act together before the top teams pull too many games ahead for them to catch up. 

BEAL dropped 20 on 15 shots. I should be happy that he almost doubled his average but that efficiency is killing me. 

Do we have any Warrior fans in here?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm pretty sure the Warriors are Canadian's favorite team, I know like he likes a lot but I think they're his favorite.

I think Stax is a Warriors fan too.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Kings need to move so the Lakers can be the worse team in California. 

crawford and beal are having a chuck city experience. they combine their efforts to pull a kobe, 12-33 for 37 points.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

WHO IS MAYO?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Oh yeah and according to Dwight, he already knows what team he's gonna sign with this offseason :troll
> 
> I wonder if he still has his eyes on Atlanta. His BFF plays for them, that's where he's from and him Horford, Smith & Teague would be a pretty formidable core. If the Lakers somehow continue to play like shit or have an early playoff exit, I wouldn't be surprised if Dwight bolts.


Dude already said he'd leave if that's what it takes to get a title, so I take it he's going to a team that's already a title contender, not a team that might be one after he signs..I think he's done with the risks


Oh and Mavs look real impressive...That franchise can still kick rocks tho


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

why doesnt he just sign with the heat? hes already financially set and it would pretty much guarantee a title. matter of fact why doesnt every free agent just sign with them?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> why doesnt he just sign with the heat?


Looks like someone didn't read the Shaq manual...He must be traded there, not signed as a FA otherwise the cycle is broken and we don't want the cycle broken now do we?



But seriously? I think he'd go to OKC over any other team if OKC could find a way to get rid of Perkins..Not necessarily the type of city I think Dwight would go for, but it seems he'd certainly love the crowds, college-like atmosphere and loose/up-tempo playing style


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

oh right shaq got traded to the heat and dwight is a wanna-be shaq. :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

94-94!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'm pretty sure the Warriors are Canadian's favorite team, I know like he likes a lot but I think they're his favorite.
> 
> I think Stax is a Warriors fan too.


I think thats the nicest thing you ever said about me, glad you remember!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

mo mo with the game winning threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

That bum..smh


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Why are Jazz so good at home but not on the road????


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Warriors :cheer


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:bron3


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

FML. MAVS threw that game away at the end. They had SO many chances to capitolize on missed shots by the Celts but TOs killed them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

^ Too many missed FTs.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

30 min Kobe da gawd interview for anyone who cares:

http://www.lakersnation.com/kobe-bryant-speaks-to-espn-about-lakers-slow-start/2012/12/12/


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So the first returns from the All-Star ballot have came in. If voting ended today, these would be your starters:

East - Rondo/Wade/LeBron/Melo/KG
West - CP3/Kobe/Durant/Blake/Dwight

Full details of the voting:
East Guards: Dwyane Wade 430K; Rajon Rondo 382K; Deron Williams 211K; Kyrie Irving 155K; Ray Allen 130K; Monta Ellis 47K
East Frontcourt: LeBron James 641K; Carmelo Anthony 573K; Kevin Garnett 218K; Chris Bosh 210K; Tyson Chandler 151K
West Guards: Kobe Bryant 639K; Chris Paul 353K; Jeremy Lin 298K; James Harden 196K; Russell Westbrook 143K.
West Frontcourt: Kevin Durant 605K; Dwight Howard 434K; Blake Griffin 307K; Tim Duncan 189K; Pau Gasol 139K; KLove 112K


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lin gon make it, Lin gon make it, Lin. gon. make. it. Lin, gon make it, Lin gon make it....


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I would like to see Anderson Varejao make it for sure. Dude is ballin' this year, leadin' the league in Rebounds even. Tyson Chandler should be there too.

[email protected] tonight in prime time on TNT. Should be a lot of fun. Knicks are hot & Lakers are sloppy. The early season Lakers woes are the most entertaining part of the season for me thus far, even if they're over-talked about in sports media.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Dirk's streak is over


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Had no idea the Utah crowd is that good


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It's sad that even with the addition of Rivers, Anderson and David, Hornets are still the worst team in the Western conference.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> Had no idea the Utah crowd is that good


Check out the 97 and 98 Finals vs. Chicago. They go absolutely APESHIT on every bucket.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I know they were awesome back then, but they're just a really, really average team now or at least I thought. I didn't watch more than 5 mins of Utah this year, so I was pretty shocked when I saw Milsap and Jefferson doing post moves. Foye and Williams look like great additions as well.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Ah gotcha. Yeah, Utah is notorious for having a consistently hot crowd.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Rivers is terrible and Davis has missed a lot of games. Give 'em some time.

@ Canadian


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> Had no idea the Utah crowd is that good


For real? Utah has one of the best crowds in the NBA, one could make a legit argument for them having the best but they're top 5 at worst. Utah, Golden State, OKC, Memphis and San Antonio are my top 5 best crowds in the NBA. Honorable mention would go to the Knicks & Boston.



Canadian said:


> It's sad that even with the addition of Rivers, Anderson and David, Hornets are still the worst team in the Western conference.


Well Rivers is terrible and Anderson while he does put up nice numbers, he isn't a game-changer. At least not by himself like he has been this season for the most part. Davis has missed the majority of games this season, much like Gordon. What a lot of people don't realize is that the Hornets were over .500 last year when Eric Gordon played, I really think a healthy New Orleans could challenge for the 8th seed. Their bench needs some work but they have a good group of a starters and one of the better sixth men.

Greivis Vasquez has proved himself to be a top 15 PG. Eric Gordon is arguably a top 5 SG, top 8 at worst. Al-Farouq Aminu is showing that he has potential, he's looked good so far this season. I think there's any words needed for Davis. Robin Lopez has also had a productive season and Anderson should finish no worse than top 5 in Sixth Man of the Year voting. Not to mention the Hornets have probably the most underrated coach in the NBA in Monty Williams.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I didn't, I never watched Utah games. I knew they had an awesome crowd back in the Malone/Stockton days but I thought that was because the team was awesome. Never knew they were on Golden State/NY/Memphis/etc level


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

John Hollinger to leave ESPN and join the Grizzlies in a front office job.

:yes Him and his PER can now fuck off.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So the first results from the All-Star balloting is released and the surprise (or should I say, not surprised) vote-getter is Jeremy Lin is who third overall in votes for the Guard position. He's after Kobe Bryant and Chris Paul. Right behind Lin is James Harden. It's that Houston Rockets voting from the Chinese fans again. Lol....I knew that was gonna happen and I predicted it during the offseason. I missed seeing former Rockets players like Aaron Brooks, Tracy McGrady, and Shane Battier get a huge amount of votes on those ballots. :stern


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

so i guess 4chan's plan didnt work?


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

JR Smith ‏@TheRealJRSmith
Yea shots! RT @iGetCASHandASS: @TheRealJRSmith chill bra kobe def puttin up 40+

:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

GonnaDrop50ptsOnDemFoolsTonightBe :kobe5


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> so i guess 4chan's plan didnt work?


They just started their plan like 3 days ago and voting has been going on for like a month so it wasn't reflected in this voting release. If the next one comes out and their plan doesn't seem to be working then yeah it's deemed a failure.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Wow...Carmelo Anthony already bombing.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Oh shit...Kobe is bombing already too. This game is going to be gross!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kobe is too


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lakers defense is horrible. I anticipating a very high scoring game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> John Hollinger to leave ESPN and join the Grizzlies in a front office job.
> 
> :yes Him and his PER can now fuck off.


VP of Basketball Operations..Memphis done screwed up now


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

22 pts in the 1st quarter? Damn, Melo doing work tonight.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

This is baaaaaad

First time in Kobe's career when I actually feel bad for him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Goodnight LA...


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> This is baaaaaad
> 
> First time in Kobe's career when I actually feel bad for him


They just need Steve Nash to come back, man!!! You just don't understand because you're not a Lakers fan!!! 

:ex:


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Well this is quite the boring game. Thought it would be somewhat closer than this.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

This gon get ugly, gon get real ugly :bron4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

NEED 4 SHEED!!!


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

You know you're watching a bad game when at one point the commentator says a team should be happy being down 17.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Not talking about this game, but am I wrong to believe there is crop of teams the Lakers should still beat with Kobe & Dwight in the lineup?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Ether said:


> This is baaaaaad
> 
> First time in Kobe's career when I actually feel bad for him


:kobe da fuck?


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I was talking about the season, not this game. Howard looks lost most of the time, Gasol looked like shit most of the time he was on the floor, etc. Meanwhile, Kobe is putting up 29/5/5/2 SPG on 49% and 39% from 3, a really outstanding year. Quite frankly a career year just from the stats standpoint.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Haven't been in here much this year... but where's my boy Notorious and the other Melo haters at? I told you guys last year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



El Conquistador said:


> Haven't been in here much this year... but where's my boy Notorious and the other Melo haters at? I told you guys last year.


You won't be in here in April I know that lol


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Feel sorry for Kobe? Nope.

I respect him and his greatness, but he gets no sympathy from me, especially not tonight.

sweep the leg.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

wait till nash AND gasol come back and play more than 10 games with the original starting 5 than judge the team. plus the lakers havnt lost yet theres still a whole 2nd half left


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So nobody gonna post up that story about the brawl that happened in Charlotte involving some Bobcats player's wives? :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:lmao at Duhon


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> So nobody gonna post up that story about the brawl that happened in Charlotte involving some Bobcats player's wives? :lmao


Tyrus Thomas's wife's mugshot:










I guess I can tell who lost :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



El Conquistador said:


> Haven't been in here much this year... but where's my boy Notorious and the other Melo haters at? I told you guys last year.


I joined the Melo bandwagon during the Olympics, last time I checked Magic is the main guy still hating on Melo.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

i'm worried the knicks could finally take the atlantic division crown from the celts... actually, not worried, because winning the division is just a footnote, while a title is the endnote. seriously though, knicks are tough this year, and the celts have absolutely no clutchness going for them without ray. looking forward to blazers vs spurs game, got money on the blazers. spurs back to back, and it's blazers +7, had to roll with it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

what the hell happened? :lol

what were they fighting about whos the worst player on the team?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



shutupchico said:


> i'm worried the knicks could finally take the atlantic division crown from the celts... actually, not worried, because winning the division is just a footnote, while a title is the endnote. seriously though, knicks are tough this year, and the celts have absolutely no clutchness going for them without ray. looking forward to blazers vs spurs game, got money on the blazers. spurs back to back, and it's blazers +7, had to roll with it.


It's ok, Melo just became victim to the Notorious curse :troll


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> The Lakers haven't lost yet there's still a whole 2nd half left.


This is true. Not to mention every team has a fourth quarter comeback. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> It's ok, Melo just became victim to the Notorious curse :troll


what happened, he just get hurt? not watching the game, gonna turn it on now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Looks like he hurt his knee due to a hard foul from Dwight on a layup attempt.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Novak da gawd


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knicks might hit triple-digits by the end of the third quarter.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> what the hell happened? :lol
> 
> what were they fighting about whos the worst player on the team?


They were at Chris Paul's party(Think B-Day party)...I assume a Vh1 camera instigated it


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So as most people know, at the trade deadline the Celtics nearly acquired O.J. Mayo and a draft pick from the Grizzlies for Ray Allen but the deal fell through at the very end. Well according to O.J., he really wanted to come to Boston and that during the trade the Celtics front office were pushing for the trade but a group of Celtics players, I'm assuming the vets didn't want to trade Ray. RAY ALLEN, THE GIFT THAT KEEPS ON FUCKING GIVING. Kinda pissed that the players stuck up for Ray and saved his ass from going to a team he didn't want to play for and then he leaves them high and dry the first opportunity he gets. Don't get me wrong I'm happy Ray left, but that's pretty messed up for such a "classy guy."

Still could've signed O.J. in the offseason. He wanted more than the MLE, and we should've fucking gave it to him. What could've been...

Rondo/Barbosa or player we drafted with the Grizzlies pick
O.J./Bradley
Pierce/Green
Bass/Sully
KG/Wilcox


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Ric Bucher reporting about reported trade talks between the Bulls & my Minority Timberwolves about Brother Love tonight...Unbelievable


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What do the Bulls have that the Wolves would be interested in trading Love for? I know Noah, Gibson & Jimmy Butler at least would all be going back to Minny. I doubt Minny would want to take on Boozer's contract.

But yeah I doubt anything comes of that.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> Ric Bucher reporting about reported trade talks between the Bulls & my Minority Timberwolves about Brother Love tonight...Unbelievable


:reggie

Wolves have been fucked by injuries all year, can't blow up the team already lol


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Love going to Chicago would be nuts! Minn would go from being one of my fav. teams to watch to a team that I never watched. But since I get Chicago games on local stations, I wouldn't complain!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> What do the Bulls have that the Wolves would be interested in trading Love for? I know Noah, Gibson & Jimmy Butler at least would all be going back to Minny. I doubt Minny would want to take on Boozer's contract.
> 
> But yeah I doubt anything comes of that.


How many white players do the Bulls have?

But Woj from yahoo has reported that Minny doesnt think that high of Love and that's according to Love..Here's a quote



> I don't know who labels people stars, but even [T'wolves owner] Glen Taylor said: I don't think Kevin Love is a star, because he hasn't led us to the playoffs. I mean, it's not like I had much support out there.
> 
> That's a tough pill to swallow.



what they(Bulls) would receive:



> SF Luol Deng, PF Taj Gibson, PG Marquis Teague, the rights to F Nikola Mirotic, future protected first-round pick from the Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

...................This is way too close


----------



## WWE

Just give kobe the damn ball

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

JR!!!

God damn at that Kobe 3 though


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kobe on 29pts, just needs to not shoot any more and Lakers win :kobe4


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Chandler just killed the Lakers with back-to-back offensive rebounds/tips.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> How many white players do the Bulls have?
> 
> But Woj from yahoo has reported that Minny doesnt think that high of Love and that's according to Love..Here's a quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what they(Bulls) would receive:


That is an absolutely awful package for Love. Trading arguably the best PF in the NBA for Luol Deng, a backup PF, a non-rotation player and a player that isn't even in the NBA. And also the future Charlotte pick isn't really that valuable considering the Cats aren't gonna be bad for much longer.

I have trouble believing Minny thinks that lowly of Love.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> State of the Lakers: THE MAN WHO BEAT AIDS HAS GIVEN UP ON THEM.


.........


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

^ HOLY SHIT.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> State of the Lakers: THE MAN WHO BEAT AIDS HAS GIVEN UP ON THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> .........
Click to expand...

:bron4


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Good win, we held the lead without Melo. Chandler should start in the East imo


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I wanna see the post-game press conference with Kobe & D'Antoni.


----------



## Rush

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lakers are lucky Melo got injured otherwise they'd have been blown out and he'd have dropped 50+.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> Jesse Jackson working the Lakers locker room at MSG, spending several minutes visiting separately with Kobe Bryant and Dwight Howard.


Oh My..This is worse than I thought


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It was absolutely painful watching the Lakers tonight & i used to hate them (until Nash got there) but they should be fine when Nash gets back he's going to limit their turnovers & get everybody involved especially Gasol & Howard.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> Ric Bucher reporting about reported trade talks between the Bulls & my Minority Timberwolves about Brother Love tonight...Unbelievable


:mark:

PLEASE DO IT! Love, Noah, and Rose in Chicago would be amazing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> Oh My..This is worse than I thought


What happened?


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> :mark:
> 
> PLEASE DO IT! Love, Noah, and Rose in Chicago would be amazing.


I will miss Lu and Taj, but Love would be a Godsend.

Still would need to get rid of that waste of space though :hmm:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> I will miss Lu and Taj, but Love would be a Godsend.
> 
> *Still would need to get rid of that waste of space though :hmm:*







































same fate


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

the warriors need to start putting their hands down. i only want them to fail b/c of sterling, watching his teams succeed while mine fall short is annoying. 

wizards are so fucked. john wall might not play for the rest of his contract. beal is finding his rhytm and not looking like a guaranteed bust, but who cares and i can't get excited about the lottery b/c the wizards won't win it unless they find a homeless representative.

wall is still awful but i can't lie and say the wouldn't be better with him, it probably would have helped kill beal out. everyone on the team would have a better shot b/c of the confidence boost you'd get after witnessing a wall attempt.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Word has it that Bargnani and Calderon will be traded once Lowry returns and Bargnani is healthy. I'm interested to see which team gets either of them and what Toronto is looking for in return.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Please let Bargnani & Calderon for Pau happen. Seeing Magic rage at the Lakers getting Bargnani would be one for the ages.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

think I'd quit being a fan. fuck fadeaway bricks and all that he stands for.


oh and inb4 Josh Smtih somehow manages to get snubbed as an all star again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Horford deserves it more than him.

But would be fine with both making it.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

How does Mike Dantoni keep getting a job? that guy is such an awful coach.
Do you know why the Knicks are better then the Lakers? its because Mike Woodson has heard of something called DEFENSE.

I hate the Lakers and im loving all of this but how dumb can you be.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

idk, how they thought he would be better than Sloan or Phil is beyond me. They thought he would be better for Howard or some bullshit like that probably.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The thing that makes D'Antoni even worse is that he puts his system before his players. Anyone with any type of BBIQ can see that the Lakers just don't have the right personnel to run the typical D'Antoni offense. But he refuses to adjust to the type of roster he has.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I said that a long time ago. He blamed Pau for his struggles when it was his fault for not adjusting his system to suit Pau as well as TWO AWESOME FUCKING BIGS THAT ANY RESPECTABLE COACH WOULD BE JIZZING OVER. Yeah, I said jizzing over. How the fuck can't you manage to use two players as gifted, skilled, and intelligent as Howard and Pau is beyond me.


----------



## Xile44

Blatche has played really well this season. Heat should of went after him


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Xile44 said:


> Blatche has played really well this season. Heat should of went after him


I thought they did but offered him less? I don't know, but honestly, I thought alot of veteran teams should of went after him, especially Boston & San Antonio..2 teams I thought with veteran leadership from players/coaches that could keep him in check plus both could use a guy his size that can give you a nice 12 pts, 10 rebs 3 blks a game...Or something kind of close(DONT HATE)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Hopefully the Warriors can go on a 6 game win streak tonight.


----------



## Xile44

Well Nets signed Blatchw to 1.9 mill that's not a lot. And as a starter he has been averaging 17 points and 9 rebounds. 

Lopez is back today. Yess


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Watching the Wizards is like watching a comedy TV series. When McGee & Young played for them last year it was must see TV.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kevin McHale just looks lifeless man...sucks


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Watching the Wizards is like watching a comedy TV series. When McGee & Young played for them last year it was must see TV.


Wiz with the three chuckateers last year was such a pitiful sight.. Everyone's super happy that Blatche and Young are gone. I miss McGee though tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Just checked the boxscore, Kobe 8/26 :kg1


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kobe on 30. Not gonna score for the rest of the game. :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

does it matter? WE WON. if he's efficient we lose. IT'S A FUCKING SIGN.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Bench Kobe! That is the answer! :side:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Just sayin, if Lakers lose whenever Kobe scored over 30. You know Mamba is gonna score exactly 30. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Just sayin, if Lakers lose whenever Kobe scored over 30. You know Mamba is gonna score exactly 30. :kobe


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I love Gerald Wallace


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

He's a beast.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Typical lackadaisical effort from the Celtics.

Hopefully they were just coasting this game and saving their energy for the Spurs tomorrow night :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Been godlike in tonights game. Like a machine, bumping all over the court


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

2nd overtime


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I seriously think Kevin McHale should leave the Rockets, I don't think he's in a good place emotionally. I think he came back too soon, he's not ready.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Hopefully they were just *coasting* this game and *saving* their energy for the Spurs *tomorrow night* :side:


Now wait just a minute


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Been a good game. I had over 191 points in the game on a single bet when it was at even money. Luckily it went over time because if it didn't I wouldn't of won that bet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

You know seriously I can't remember the last time the Celtics beat the Rockets in Houston.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Fuck you Celtics for coasting


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I <3 Andrew Nicholson. 

Dude's a legitimately great post player, as a rookie. Great shooter, too. David Thorpe said he's the 4th best rookie, Hollinger praised him and said he's in the David West mold, and Pelton said he's one of the most polished players taken in the 2nd half of the 1st round. I really think he'll develop into a great player. He's been fantastic the last 5 or so games.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Winner at the buzzer! Brooklyn win!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Johnson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xile44

That's what we traded for JJ hits the gamewinner at the buzzer in 2OT!!


----------



## WWE

Haven't seen the full schedule. But I assume that stern wants 'dem ratings and scheduled Lakers vs Heat on Christmas day?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

No it's Lakers vs Knicks


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knicks vs Lakers
Heat vs OKC

lol at Love going 4-18, dat PEK though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Rockets vs. Bulls is by far the worst Christmas Day game.

Sick of the Grizzlies & Spurs getting jobbed on Christmas though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I quite enjoy Houston, so I'll gladly watch that game. 

And yeah, Love has really been struggling offensively this year. Gotta believe that his hand isn't completely right yet.


----------



## WWE

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> No it's Lakers vs Knicks


Ooooh wow I wonder when Lakers and heat are gonna face off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I have no interest in seeing the Rockets play Chicago. Would've rather had Houston vs. New York in MSG and the Lakers take on the Grizzlies or the Spurs in Staples.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Cycloneon said:


> Ooooh wow I wonder when Lakers and heat are gonna face off
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


18th Jan


----------



## WWE

Lol thanks I just checked to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Heat will win


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

knicks lakers for christmas  

i like seeing the knicks and the nets rise up from mediocrity over the past decade


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

This Denver crowd is rocking tonight!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Come on Denver!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Cycloneon said:


> Haven't seen the full schedule. But I assume that stern wants 'dem ratings and scheduled Lakers vs Heat on Christmas day?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Nah, he don't dem ratings

I'm surprised they wouldn't have put LA/Miami on Christmas or have that opening night & put Celtics/Heat on Christmas..Hindshght being 20/20 I'd bet Stern would have saved Miami/Boston for Christmas and had LA/Miami opening night...Ray's return to Boston is a big storyline regardless, but Lakers mediocre start to season takes away a bit of steam if they faced Miami on Christmas imo...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Javale is a﻿ boss


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

RUBIO MAKING HIS RETURN TONIGHT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Just you want to point this out, last year some people, *cough* Magic *cough* said that Dwight Howard should've won DPOY because of how much he carries the Orlando defense and how they'd be an awful defensive team without him.

Well so far this year, they're the #7 defense without Howard. Last year they were the #11 defense. So...basically this year they've been doing better defensively without Howard then what they did last year with Howard. So, so much for that argument.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

If you really wanna go by stats than KG should win it. When he goes out of the game the Celtics D is worst in the league.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Bulls can take the nets


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> If you really wanna go by stats than KG should win it. When he goes out of the game the Celtics D is worst in the league.


So far he is my pick.

The Celtics are statistically the #1 defense when KG's in the game, but when he's not on the floor they're #30.

I don't see any other player in the league having that much of a defensive impact on his team.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Hawks/Warriors or Clippers/Bucks? Which game will be better? I'm personally looking forward to the Hawks and Warriors. I still find myself rooting for the Hawks even though they let me down every single year. Like a certain NFL Team I root for..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



TomahawkJock said:


> Hawks/Warriors or Clippers/Bucks? Which game will be better? I'm personally looking forward to the Hawks and Warriors. I still find myself rooting for the Hawks even though they let me down every single year. Like a certain NFL Team I root for..


I think Clippers/Hawks would be better than both 
I love the Warriors but so much inconsistency. Monta Ellis has been lackluster in his run with the Bucks imo.
But I guess I'd have to go with Clippers/Bucks. Clippers have the best bench in the league and an entertaining one as well.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



TomahawkJock said:


> Hawks/Warriors or Clippers/Bucks? Which game will be better? I'm personally looking forward to the Hawks and Warriors. I still find myself rooting for the Hawks even though they let me down every single year. Like a certain NFL Team I root for..


Clippers vs Hawks


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Just you want to point this out, last year some people, *cough* Magic *cough* said that Dwight Howard should've won DPOY because of how much he carries the Orlando defense and how they'd be an awful defensive team without him.
> 
> Well so far this year, they're the #7 defense without Howard. Last year they were the #11 defense. So...basically this year they've been doing better defensively without Howard then what they did last year with Howard. So, so much for that argument.


This team is far different than last year's...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

CP3 vs Jennings will likely be more exciting than what GSW & Atlanta could provide..I think


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Bulls can take the nets


Considering Nets played to 2OT and Bulls had 3 days to rest and may be without Lopez probably

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So Kyrie hurt his jaw and is gonna play with a mask. Is that 3 players now with masks on their team? :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

And the Hawks fan base is pathetic. They're a good team this year. There's hardly anyone bodies in the seats! It's worse than a D2 NCAA game.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

LolHawks. String of three missed three pointers. All in same possession


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Knicks are playing good so far. It's not going to last though. 



StarzNBarz said:


> And the Hawks fan base is pathetic. They're a good team this year. There's hardly anyone bodies in the seats! It's worse than a D2 NCAA game.


I'm a fan of the Hawks and even I agree. :sad:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Warriors with 62 points at the half, LETS GOO!! That put back dunk by Landry was nastyyyy!!


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



That's irrelevant said:


> The Knicks are playing good so far. It's not going to last though.


Sigh


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So is anyone gonna post up that gif of Rubio's pass or what? Show the man some respect..Change the thread title too


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

If anyone heard the GSW commentating, they said "He pump faked the air and still layed it up!" cause the Hawks defense was so shit 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D

So proud of them being 16-8.

I think the biggest surprises of the NBA currently are:
How well the Warriors are doing
How well the Knicks are doing
How shit the Lakers are doing


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Dam GSW have really impressed me this season


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Xile44 said:


> Considering Nets played to 2OT and Bulls had 3 days to rest and may be without Lopez probably
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


lol yea, close game so far


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kyrie almost single-handedly beat us in the final minute, what a fucking player. Glad we won, esp with no Melo.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Canadian said:


> If anyone heard the GSW commentating, they said "He pump faked the air and still layed it up!" cause the Hawks defense was so shit 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D
> 
> So proud of them being 16-8.
> 
> I think the biggest surprises of the NBA currently are:
> How well the Warriors are doing
> How well the Knicks are doing
> How shit the Lakers are doing


Lakers doing shit ddnt surprise me.

Knicks doing well also didn't surprise me.

GSW doing so well did however.


----------



## WWE

That layup by parker was ridiculous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

YEAAAA BULLSS!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Posterizer said:


> Lakers doing shit ddnt surprise me.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Knew Kobe was gonna do well of course :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

How can someone not like Rubio? The kid is great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What if StarzNBarz is right about what he said over the offseason, maybe Deron Williams is overrated.

I'm starting to think that it might be true, that maybe Deron was just a product of Jerry Sloan and his system. He's been terrible since he left the Jazz and this season he no longer has the excuse of having a terrible supporting cast, and he's still playing terrible. Shooting the ball awfully, has been awful defensively, he's been a disappointment so far. Maybe he improves as the season goes on, but he should not be getting a pass for his terrible play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

you realize he's injured right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

He's been shooting the ball poorly and has been mediocre defensively since he left the Jazz, this isn't anything new. Now he just doesn't have the excuse of being surrounded by terrible players anymore.

Deron Williams should not be getting a pass for his terrible play. Because CP3, Westbrook, Rondo, Rose, etc. sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The only names that you brought up that don't get a pass is Rondo and Westbrook and Westbrook gets a lot more shit than any other PG. Westbrook is honestly one of the most scrutinized stars I've ever seen for shit that doesn't make sense considering how good he is.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Westbrook = GOD


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

People talked shit about Rose's terrible play last year and they didn't care that he was playing hurt.

As far as CP3 goes...has he had a bad season since he established himself as an elite player? Deron on the other hand...


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Z-Bo with a 25/16 night and is averaging 17/12/1/1/1 on 50% on the season, he'll probably make the all star team.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

That was easily the best road trip in recent Warriors memory. Mark Jackson for COTY if he keeps this up, Bogut will only make us better.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Orlando raped Golden State, man. CAN'T BEAT 'EM. Bookended the win streak y'all had.


----------



## Xile44

Jerry Sloan limited Deron to an extent like Pop does to Parker. Avery is a horrible offensive coach. Deron has to much freedom. Most of his shots have been Isos which isn't his game. He is gonna need surgery in the offseason for his ankle.

He probably should get a week off and heal. He still has time to pick his game up. He takes way more shots than he should and is trigger happy from 3. He still can impact a game with his court vision.

Nets are running the slowest pace in the league. Not Derons game at all.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> What if StarzNBarz is right about what he said over the offseason, maybe Deron Williams is overrated.


Thank you Notorious 

Now remember, I never said Deron sucks, or is a bad player. I just said he was over rated and not a top 3 PG.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Deron Williams or Chris Paul, it's a toss up really :side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

My Bulls went out there & did their thing.

Good win.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> What if StarzNBarz is right about what he said over the offseason, maybe Deron Williams is overrated.







StarzNBarz said:


> Thank you Notorious
> 
> Now remember, I never said Deron sucks, or is a bad player. I just said he was over rated and not a top 3 PG.


STOP IT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

JM or whoever needs to change the thread title to something about RUBIO.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Let's go Sacramento


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> . Bynum: "Dwight's a great player, but he's going to have to get accustomed to playing with Kobe and not touching the ball every single play."


Bynum also said only Laker he still talks to is Gasol & on the Dwight trade that they traded No.1 for No.2


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> Bynum also said only Laker he still talks to is Gasol & on the Dwight trade that they traded No.1 for No.2


:artest2


Christ Bynum is delusional as fuck. I guess all of that relaxer on that perm is finally getting into his brain. :kobe3

Can't call yourself No.1 when you were constantly outplayed by 2 all of last year, and aggravated your injury by bowling.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What do you expect Bynum to say? Dwight's better than him?

I have no problem with Bynum thinking he's the best center in the NBA, he's confident in his abilities and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kobe scored 30 plus and they win back to back :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

WHAT THE FUCK HORNETS

What was the point of the alley oop?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Meanwhile Nicolas Batum just had a 5/5/5/5/5 game.

In case you don't know what that means...at least 5 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 steals and 5 blocks.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lakers won today . Glad to see them winning games that they are suppose to win.

Also I think the last guy who got 5/5/5/5/5 or near that was kirilenko in his early days in Utah


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Meanwhile Nicolas Batum just had a 5/5/5/5/5 game.
> 
> In case you don't know what that means...at least 5 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 steals and 5 blocks.


Is that all? :kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

5 steals and 5 blocks is pretty significant


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

That was sarcasm


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

And the Hornets make the spread!! $$$


----------



## Notorious

According to sources, Amar'e could return to practice tomorrow and make his season debut on Friday against the Bulls in MSG. Shall be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> JM or whoever needs to change the thread title to something about RUBIO.


This. RUBIO = THE MAN


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> According to sources, Amar'e could return to practice tomorrow and make his season debut on Friday against the Bulls in MSG. Shall be interesting to see what happens.


Really want to see how this Amare off the bench will do for them.


----------



## Xile44

Looking forward to the the rockets vs Knicks game. Any word on Melo?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The return of Linsanity to MSG tonight. The place where it all began. Don't let me down Lin. I'm all Lin for tonight. James Harden needs to stop hogging the ball.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Xile44 said:


> Looking forward to the the rockets vs Knicks game. Any word on Melo?


he's been ruled out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lin won't do anything special as long as Harden is playing. Unless Houston goes away from their normal offensive gameplan which features Harden dominating the ball a lot and instead has Lin being the ball-dominant player on offense, which is really the only way Lin can be effective.

On another subject, it's nice to see Deron Williams finally being honest.



> "I was injured the first year (and needed season-ending right wrist surgery)," Williams said Monday, a day before the Nets host the Jazz at Barclays Center. "I've really had injuries while I've been with (the Nets) the whole time. And didn't have the talent around me that I did (with the Jazz).
> 
> 
> "And that system (in Utah) was a great system for my style of play. I'm a system player, and I loved Coach (Jerry) Sloan's system. I loved the offense there. We could've been a really good team. We just weren't that good defensively as a group."


I'll probably get flamed for it but I still believe that Deron is a system player and was a product of Jerry Sloan. Right now he's in my top 5 PG's, still remains in my top 10 though. I rank him #7 now behind CP3/Rose/Westbrook/Parker/Rondo/Kyrie.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Lin won't do anything special as long as Harden is playing. Unless Houston goes away from their normal offensive gameplan which features Harden dominating the ball a lot and instead has Lin being the ball-dominant player on offense, which is really the only way Lin can be effective.


This. I said this earlier ITT. They do not compliment each other well since their games overlap to a certain extent and negate the other's strengths.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> This. I said this earlier ITT. They do not compliment each other well since their games overlap to a certain extent and negate the other's strengths.


Lin's numbers on the season: 10.8 PPG on 48% TS, 6.0 APG, 4.0 RPG, 13.24 PER

Lin's per 36 numbers this season with Harden not on the floor: 19.7 PPG on 55% TS, 7.5 APG, 5.1 RPG, 17.7 PER

So essentially this season with Lin playing the majority of his time with Harden on the floor and Lin forced to play an off-ball role due to Harden's ball domination, he's an inefficient 11/6/4 player.

With Harden of the floor and Lin given the keys to the offense and being able to dominate the ball where he's at his best, he's a 20/8/5 player on average shooting numbers.

But who cares about Lin...AVERY BRADLEY DA GAWD IS BACK IN PRACTICE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Those stats are interesting but IDK if the difference is THAT substantial. That looks like the difference between a All-Star PG vs a very mediocre starter. 

What's the sample size (# of min) on Lin's numbers without Harden on the floor? Also, how much of those numbers came when the benches were in the game?

Those two could factors could skew the stats a bit but there's no doubt, he excels without a ball dominant player/creator next to him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

106 minutes. So if you split it per 36 that's approximately a 3 game sample size. And I'm sure those numbers are skewed due to the one game where Lin played almost 40 minutes with Harden missing the game due to injury and dropped 38 against the Spurs.

Here's the excerpt that was posted on RealGM, since it came from an ESPN Insider article and I'm not subscribed to them.



> But look what happens to Lin's numbers in the 106 minutes he has played when Harden hits the bench: 19.7 points, 7.5 assists, 5.1 rebounds with an above-average 55.4 TS% and a 17.7 PER.
> 
> That's pretty darn good. If those numbers look familiar, there's a reason for it. Check out Lin's per-36 minute stat line in New York last season: 19.6 points, 8.3 assists and 4.1 rebounds. 55.2 TS% and a 19.9 PER.
> 
> What we're seeing here is when Lin plays without Harden, his shooting percentages and scoring rates are almost identical to his numbers from last season. In other words, he has shown he can still be the player that took the world by storm last season. But when he plays next to the ball-dominant shooting guard, everything changes. Context, as you can see, is incredibly important.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to figure out why Lin hasn't been a perfect complement next to Harden. They're both masters of the pick-and-roll, but the problem is that they can't run a pick-and-roll at the same time. Because Harden is the better player of the two, Lin usually plays off the ball and lets Harden go to work. But if Lin had a reliable spot-up jump shot, this wouldn't be an issue. Unfortunately, Lin ranks 79th among 121 players in catch-and-shoot efficiency this season, according to SynergySports (minimum 50 such shots). Ray Allen, he is not.
> 
> ----snip-----
> 
> But without Harden on the court? Lin visits the free throw line more than three times as often (6.5 attempts per 36 minutes) while his attempts from beyond the arc essentially doesn't change (3.1 attempts). Lin's averages last season: 7.0 free throw attempts and 2.9 attempts from deep. Mirror images.
> 
> ---snip----
> 
> It bears mentioning that Lin is still just 24 years old and also coming off offseason knee surgery. He still has room to grow as a professional basketball player, considering he has only 87 games under his belt. Since 1995, only one other player has averaged 15 points, 7 assists, 4 rebounds and 2 steals per 36 minutes in their first three seasons in the league. His name: Chris Paul.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

That's pretty impressive. 

I wonder if they'll experiment with Lin taking a more ball dominant role and Harden plays off-ball more, coming off screens, curls, making cuts and whatnot but Harden's mid range game is very mediocre for him to really be a off-ball threat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

they've played around 20 games together. when they come in with similar styles it will take time for them to grow chemistry wise which will either happen or won't. enough games haven't played yet to determine whether they should be split or not as they still have a lot of adjusting to do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I still believe that the Rockets should've brought back Dragic instead of bringing in Lin. I think Dragic & Harden would've been a pretty explosive duo.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Love Dragic. Wish he wasn't stuck on Phoenix.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Phoenix has been such a disappointment this year, especially Beasley and Gortat.


----------



## WWE

I go downstairs to make a sandwich, I come back upstairs and Houston is up by almost 30..

Daaaamn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Well I guess Copeland just kept his spot on the roster


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Steve Nash aiming to make his return on Saturday against the Warriors barring a setback when he returns to practice this week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Thunder decisively beat the Spurs and yet no one says a thing lol.


----------



## WWE

How much did parker and duncan even play?
Every time I switched to the game their bench was on the Flor lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Thunder decisively beat the Spurs and yet no one says a thing lol.


Never in doubt/ :durant


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Xile44 said:


> Any word on Melo?


Yeah, he sucks..You're welcome




Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'll probably get flamed for it but I still believe that Deron is a system player and was a product of Jerry Sloan.



stop it stop it stop it stop it stop it stop it stop it


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

^^^agreed with heatwave. END OF THE WORLD IS NEAR.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Keen for Bulls game tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Yeah, he sucks..You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop it stop it stop it stop it stop it stop it stop it


It's true. Him and Boozer are both products of Sloan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I love how everyone's no-selling the fact that the Clippers are on a 10 game winning streak and are tied with the Knicks for the 2nd best record in the NBA after OKC who are on an 11 game winning streak.

While Blake Griffin is having statistically the worst year of his career and Caron Butler is looking like he's done, there's still been a lot of positives for this team. Chris Paul is still the best PG in the NBA, DeAndre Jordan is starting to play to his potential, putting up 10/7/2 in 25.8 MPG, he's a double-double guy per36. Another reason for the Clippers superb play is their bench. Bledsoe, Crawford and Barnes are proving to be quite the trio for the Clippers, Bledsoe is showing the potential to be a star, Crawford is playing at a 6MOY level and Matt Barnes is one of the most underrated acquisitions of the offseason. If Grant Hill & Chauncey Billups can come back healthy and still be able to produce like they were last season and if Blake Griffin can get out of his slump and get it going, these guys are a scary team to face in the playoffs. But I do have sneaky suspicion that Blake Griffin peaked in his rookie year, hope I'm wrong on that for the Clippers' sake though.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Damn, I forgot Hill had signed with the Clipps. Shaping out to be one really good team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Looks like Anderson Varejao's inevitable injury has occurred.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I love how everyone's no-selling the fact that the Clippers are on a 10 game winning streak and are tied with the Knicks for the 2nd best record in the NBA after OKC who are on an 11 game winning streak.
> 
> While Blake Griffin is having statistically the worst year of his career and Caron Butler is looking like he's done, there's still been a lot of positives for this team. Chris Paul is still the best PG in the NBA, DeAndre Jordan is starting to play to his potential, putting up 10/7/2 in 25.8 MPG, he's a double-double guy per36. Another reason for the Clippers superb play is their bench. Bledsoe, Crawford and Barnes are proving to be quite the trio for the Clippers, Bledsoe is showing the potential to be a star, Crawford is playing at a 6MOY level and Matt Barnes is one of the most underrated acquisitions of the offseason. If Grant Hill & Chauncey Billups can come back healthy and still be able to produce like they were last season and if Blake Griffin can get out of his slump and get it going, these guys are a scary team to face in the playoffs. But I do have sneaky suspicion that Blake Griffin peaked in his rookie year, hope I'm wrong on that for the Clippers' sake though.


I find it funny that you haven't noticed that literally 98% of the media attention so far has gone towards the Lakers and the Knicks. like the Heats' struggles are even getting ignored because of how piss poor the Lakers are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Well it's the Lakers and the Knicks, two biggest markets in the NBA. It's expected that they get the majority of the attention.

And the Heat's struggles are for real, small ball will not work for them in the long run, they're way too small inside and they're terrible defensively. If Amar'e & Shumpert return and the Knicks are still playing at a high level, I think they're coming out of the East.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

15-6 record will get alot of your issues ignored..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Just remembered that the Thunder actually drafted Eric Bledsoe but traded him on draft night for Morris Peterson and the Clippers 2012 pick which they traded to Boston in the Kendrick Perkins deal.

But HOLY SHIT if OKC never traded Bledsoe and assuming they never traded Harden. This is a team that OKC realistically could've had depending on how much they were willing to spend...

Westbrook/Bledsoe
Sefolosha/Harden
Durant/Green
Ibaka/Collison
?/Aldrich

Of course the trick would've been the starting center but that's a fucking amazing lineup.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Raptors hit a 3 game win streak without Lowry or Bargnani, what's going on here


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

My only comment on the joke that is the Boston Celtics: Danny Ainge better get shit done on the trade deadline. Jeff Green, Bass and Lee all have to go; especially Bass and Lee. We need a legit center in the worst way. I'm hoping there's a way we can acquire Gortat without having to trade Bradley.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Congratulations to Tim Duncan on becoming the 26th player in NBA history with 23,000 career points!


----------



## Xile44

Wow Avery J is horrible. Can't stand watching the players look lost with him and his no game plan coaching. Nets are 2-7 in the last 9 games. Likely the next coach to go. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

He needs to go. He's awful.

Who's the best coach that's out there available? Nate McMillan? Because it's pretty much impossible for you guys to get Sloan due to Deron.


----------



## Xile44

Probably Nate is the best one available but the offense will still struggle with Nate and Deron wont thrive with Nate. Dantoni IMO would do wonders for Deron and the Nets offense

Edit: Come to think of it, SVG?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

He'll be fired soon, or at least he should be. He's not making it past this season unless the Lakers make it to the WCF.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

edit: lol, nba.com did have errors in their +/-. nevermind.


also, lolakers.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Dwight with 17 rebounds already, shiieet


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

why does the fact that Kobe manages to average this many minutes in his 17th season not be put into his MVP consideration. this man is a fucking machine.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Tim Duncan

31 pts
18 rebs
6 asts
5 blks

:bosh :bosh :bosh

EDIT: THREEBE.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

WHAT AN ENDING!! :kobe2


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The way things are going Celtics vs Lakers in the finals is almost a lock...


----------



## Rush

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Bobcats should've won that game at the end. Lakers are really poor :hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

WARRIORS 17-8 :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> The way things are going Celtics vs Lakers in the finals is almost a lock...


Looks like they're going to get another win tomorrow


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Gonna be pissed if Melo doesn't play tonight


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Tim Duncan
> 
> 31 pts
> 18 rebs
> 6 asts
> 5 blks


Yeah, that's fucking absurd. Wasn't someone just posting about a 5-5-5-5 game? Duncan blew that out of the water.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

5-5-5-5-5 games are really rare, how many times has it happened? Less than 5? I only remember AK47 doing it in 2006 and Batum a few days ago.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Oh, it was 5-5-5-5-5. I thought only 4 5s. Makes a big difference.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

New title?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Something about the greatness of RUBIO.




> With Jodie Meeks expected to be inserted into Mike D'Antoni's starting lineup, it is expected that Kobe Bryant will move to the small forward position.
> 
> Devin Ebanks started for the Los Angeles Lakers on Tuesday night in place of Metta World Peace, as D'Antoni wanted to bolster his bench and give World Peace more minutes at power forward.
> 
> Meeks will provide the shooting D'Antoni wants in the starting five.


Thoughts on this from Laker fans?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Agreed w/E.L.F. Something about Rubio plz.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Kobe at small forward.. thats funny.
Jodie Meeks a starter.. thats funny.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I don't see why either of those are funny.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Why doesn't Jamison start? Last time I checked he was pretty decent.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Why would he start over Gasol?


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Brooklyn Nets @ New York Knickerbockers tonight on ESPN, in an hour.



Spoiler: Preview






SANTOSH VENKATARAMAN said:


> New York Knicks star Carmelo Anthony says he will be a game-time decision for Wednesday night.
> 
> The Brooklyn Nets can only hope he will sit out based on how the Brooklyn-born Anthony has fared against them this season.
> 
> The Knicks (18-6) suffered their first home loss their last time out with Anthony on the sideline and look to bounce back when the Nets visit Madison Square Garden.
> 
> Anthony has missed the last two games with a sprained left ankle that he says is healing. He will try to get through some work in the morning before deciding whether he can play.
> 
> "It's not sprained or anything right now, it's just really badly bruised," Anthony said. "It's about getting the inflammation out, and there's still some inflammation in there."
> 
> While Knicks forward Amare Stoudemire practiced for the first time this season Tuesday and there is no timetable for his return, the club wants to make sure Anthony is ready even though there is temptation for him to play after averaging 40.0 points and 9.0 rebounds in two meetings this season with Brooklyn (13-11).
> 
> "Of course I want to play," Anthony said. "But if I'm not able to go out there and be the player that I can be and help my team then I'm not going to step foot out there on the court."
> 
> His absence would dampen an Atlantic Division rivalry that has heated up in 2012-13, with the Nets now city rivals as well. The first two games have been in Brooklyn, with the Nets winning 96-89 in overtime on Nov. 26 and the Knicks winning 100-97 on Dec. 11 on former Nets guard Jason Kidd's go-ahead 3-pointer with 24 seconds left.
> 
> These teams met for first place in November, but New York has opened a five-game division lead on Brooklyn now.
> 
> "You guys want to call it a rivalry, so be it," Knicks coach Mike Woodson said. "You know I look at it is two good teams this year that are battling it out to figure out who's going to stay at the top of this division and win it. I'm pulling for the Knicks."
> 
> Brooklyn does not believe it will have a huge advantage if Anthony is out.
> 
> "Well they beat the Heat in Miami without 'Melo so we know they are still a good team," Nets guard Deron Williams said. "They have guys that can come in and step up. If he doesn't play, we're going to treat it the same way as if he plays."
> 
> The Nets will try to regroup after their seventh loss in nine games, 92-90 at home to Utah on Tuesday. Brooklyn built a 13-point halftime lead before shooting 31.3 percent after the break.
> 
> Joe Johnson scored 21 points and Williams added 14.
> 
> Brook Lopez missed the last meeting with New York after he had 22 points and 11 boards in the first one. Lopez has started the last three games after missing seven with a sprained right foot.
> 
> This is the first time the Knicks will host a team from the state of New York since a 122-112 loss to the Buffalo Braves on Feb. 18, 1978. New York fell to 10-1 at home with Monday's 109-96 defeat to Houston.


----------



## Nov

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Can't Jamison play SF?

I guess he is predominately a scorer, would probably just offset the balance of the Lakers even further.


----------



## Xile44

Melo is playing

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Jamison at SF is an epic fail.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What about Rubio. Be more specific.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Please tell me this is the last Knicks/Nets game for a while...I've had enough already lol


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



HeatWave said:


> Please tell me this is the last Knicks/Nets game for a while...I've had enough already lol


This is the third time they have played, they have both won a game. This is the "rubber" game & I'm pretty sure the last time they play all season. I'm not positive on that last point, I remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## Xile44

Nets and Knicks play all there games before Jan. Kind of silly. 

They have been good so far though


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Gerald Wallace looked outclassed all game, that was pretty sad

Lopez looked pathetic as well


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

That's how you score 40 Kobe. 13 of 16 for PP for 40 pts.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*










Ssaw this on the Nets realgm forum :lmao


----------



## Xile44

Nets overhyped all offseason, have been 2-8 in december so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Fuck the Nets and Knicks...the true kings of the Atlantic Division the Raptors on DAT 4 GAME WINNING STREAK without Bargnani & Lowry.

JOSE CALDERON = ALL-STAR BOUND.

That could work as a title...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

how is being without bargs a bad thing?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> Russell Westbrook now has twenty-one career 25 point, 10 assist games. Since 2010, no other player in the league has more.


.......


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

no westbrick bad bcuz he dont pass 2 durant every time he has ball.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I don't think anyone would say that Westbrook is a bad basketball player. I do, however, think people could argue that he has a low basketball IQ. When he keeps the turnovers down & doesn't make poor decisions, he's fantastic. He would be the #1 scoring option on a lot of teams in the league.

The New York Knicks have been a lot of fun to watch this year. Anthony goes off & Kidd & Chandler are both playing good basketball. Honestly, I underrated them a lot in the preseason.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> NBA announces skill competitions for All-Star Saturday (dunk, skills, 3pt, shooting stars) will be East vs. West, one point per competition.


Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

they should do it like baseball. conference that wins the all star game gets home court advantage in the finals.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Champ, I think NBA would only do that if they feel ASG is losing luster..I think it's in better shape than Baseball's right now imo..Others may feel different

Oh & don't forget Kobe & LeBron will be coaching their hand picked teams as well


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Why? Baseball has the absolute worst rules of all sports when it comes to ASG's.

Homecourt/homefield can be the difference in many World Series or any other sports championships, and it would be a damn shame for a meaningless exhibition game to decide who gets homecourt in the biggest games of the season. It's fucking stupid, might as well count preseason wins/losses when you're deciding playoff standings.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Something about the greatness of RUBIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this from Laker fans?



I dont like this at all. Leave kobe at SG, Artest at SF. Jamison, Meeks off the bench. Meeks is doing good enough off the bench, leave it like that. When Nash returns, its going to be 

PG - Nash
SG - Kobe
SF - Artest
PF - Gasol
C - Howard

edit: Also when its time for the subs to come in, slide gasol to the C position so he could post more, put Arest in PF, SF will be jamison, and SG will be meeks.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

On paper that looks like an insane starting 5, but the Lakers have proven that "on paper" means nothing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

BAWSEbe reppin' the East Coast (Illmatic, Ready To Die and Reasonable Doubt). Didn't give a S/O to Pac, surprising considering how they look a like to some extent. ique2


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



The Reindeer Killer said:


> On paper that looks like an insane starting 5, but the Lakers have proven that "on paper" means nothing.



yeah but you also have to take into the fact that steve nash hasnt even played 2 games with the lakers. if steve nash never got injured i would say they would be above .500 right now, not top 5 in the west though. around 6th-7th seed, than they would click better around feb. Chemistry takes a bit of time, hopefully lakers will be clicking around feb-march.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Oh, I definitely agree. Losing Nash that early has truly hurt, considering their lack of depth at the PG position.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



The Reindeer Killer said:


> Oh, I definitely agree. Losing Nash that early has truly hurt, considering their lack of depth at the PG position.


yeah, hopefully he comes back soon. I heard nash is coming back within a week, maybe even this saturday. I cant stand watching Morris play PG, and Duhon taking 30 foot 3 pointers with 20 seconds left on the shock clock :no:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> “His (Pierce) willingness to stick through the tough times and not just jump off, ‘I’m out of here! I’m going to join forces with Kobe (Bryant),’ or ‘I’m going to play with Dwyane Wade’ — that’s a shot right there,” Jason Terry said according to A. Sherrod Blakely of CSNNE.com.
> 
> .


Says the guy who went to Boston


Did anyone post up that article on D-Will? The author of it wrote it with the Ether instrumental playing in the background obviously


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Says the guy who only changed teams because the Mavs didn't want to bring him back...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

They would have but not for the amount he wanted...oh well


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Brah, he signed with Boston for the MLE. JET has said on multiple occasions that he didn't want to leave Dallas.

And even then, comparing JET leaving Dallas for Boston to Ray leaving Boston for Miami is laughable.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Good for Jet to say that..fact remains he knew Dallas wasn't going to match for those amount of years..they wanted shorter


But for him to take a shot at a guy leaving to go to another contender for less is dumb when he went to another contender for more..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Ray had three offers as far as the public knows:
Boston was offering 3 years, 27 mil with a no trade clause.
Miami was offering 3 years, 9 mil.
Memphis was offering the full MLE.

Memphis was already out of the race due to Ray getting pissed because he almost got traded there during the previous season, so it came down to Miami and Boston. Ray was obviously not coming back to Boston due to his numerous off the court issues there, so ding, ding, ding...we have a winner!

Miami was pretty much Ray's only option of the teams that made him offers, so of course he signs there, and to make it better he gets to play with the team he hates the most's biggest competition.'

As far as JET goes, Dallas wouldn't even offer him the MLE IIRC. If I'm not mistaken, they were trying to lowball him and offer him cheap contracts because they were obsessed with bringing in Deron or Dwight or both. So JET decided to join another team...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Man, Shved has been a great addition for Minnesota. Played very well in Roy's absence.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Might as well call him Minny's starter, Roy won't be back.

But yeah he was a great pickup, especially for an undrafted international player. I knew he had a lot of potential once I saw him in the Olympics.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Roy was supposed to practice today (IDK if he did or not) and Saturday, and if all goes well, he's supposed to return around Christmas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I don't really mean that Roy won't play again, but I don't have any faith in Roy staying for long. I see him playing at most 5 games in a row. But even if Roy returns, Adelman will probably bring him off the bench and limit his minutes with Shved continuing to start.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It's really a shame about Roy. He was so good early in his career but it's hard to put faith in his knees now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It's a really shame what happened to Portland. A lot of people forget they were the "original OKC", they were supposed to be the team that became a powerhouse contender by building through the draft.

Bayless
Roy
Batum
Aldridge
Oden

What could've been


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

lolz, they didn't even draft badly. in fact, if it wasn't for the injuries, their draft>OKC's.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> It's a really shame what happened to Portland. A lot of people forget they were the "original OKC", they were supposed to be the team that became a powerhouse contender by building through the draft.
> 
> Bayless
> Roy
> Batum
> Aldridge
> Oden
> 
> What could've been





The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> lolz, they didn't even draft badly. in fact, if it wasn't for the injuries, their draft>OKC's.


yeah magic... pretty sure that was his ENTIRE point


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

how was that his point? he just said who they drafted. all he said was they were the original team that built through the draft and made a super team. nowhere did he say he thought they drafted better than OKC nor did he imply it. he just said they went about making their teams the same way.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> It's a really shame what happened to Portland. A lot of people forget they were the "original OKC", they were supposed to be the team that became a powerhouse contender by building through the draft.
> 
> Bayless
> Roy
> Batum
> Aldridge
> Oden
> 
> What could've been


That team plus WES MATTHEWS as sixth man would be awesome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Although I didn't say it, I do think they could've better than OKC but that's probably because I think Oden would've been a star if he remained healthy.

And I agree they would be a fun team to watch. It's a shame really what happened to that team. Another one of those what ifs...


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Imagine if they had the Suns trainers. They'd be fine. Roy to Phoenix plz, for the real test.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Oden says he's gonna make another try for the NBA during the upcoming offseason, if he knows better he goes to Phoenix.

If they rebuild Oden they're officially superhuman.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Damn, T-Wolves are better than I originally thought.

I am not liking those jerseys the Thunder are wearing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

They won because of SHVED!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Only 7 points from the Thunder bench tonight. So that's how life is like without a legit sixth man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Martin was out. They'll be fine when he's back.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

OKC's streak is over.

Kevin Love was beast


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Clippers will go on a 20-game winning streak, ya'll heard it here first.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

What they on now?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

11.

The next 9 games for the clips are

vs Sacramento 
@ Phoenix 
vs Denver 
vs Boston 
@ Utah 
vs Utah 
@ Denver 
@ Golden State 
vs L.A. Lakers


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Nuggets made one shot outside the paint against the Blazers.


----------



## Notorious

The Nuggets are such a disappointment and I do believe that George Karl has been a significant factor to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I guess I should go & actually vote for the NBA All-Star game. Otherwise, I feel like I should not be able to bitch when certain guys do or don't make the team.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Them asians are going to make Jeremy Lin start.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Karl needs to be fired. I don't actually understand why he's still employed. he hasn't actually won anything or even made teh finals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

oh and Lebron James hasn't been called for a foul in two weeks. yeah, the refs don't favour him/the heat at all.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Man, the new All-Star ballot sucks. :-/


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

76ers vs the Hawks. LETS GO HAWKS!!!

Here's hoping Lou Williams play a good game tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



> This past summer, the Knicks offered Stoudemire to nearly every team in the league — “available for free,” as one rival executive put it. But they found no takers because of his diminished production, his health and his contract, which has three years and $65 million remaining (counting this season) and which is uninsured against a career-ending knee injury.
> In February, the Knicks wanted to send Stoudemire to Toronto in a deal for Andrea Bargnani, a person briefed on the discussion said. But the proposal was vetoed by James L. Dolan, the Garden chairman, before it ever reached the Raptors (who would not have made the deal anyway, team officials there said).
> Before that, the Knicks tried to package Stoudemire and Chandler in a bid to land Dwight Howard.


Interesting. I guess that answers the question about if Amar'e is tradeable.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:lmao

man he's fallen so very far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

You know he's fallen far if the Raptors don't even want to trade FADEAWAY BRICKS for him.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

hmm... maybe just amnesty him?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

they amnestied bullups a year ago but can they still amnesty stoudemire


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Can only use amnesty once.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

knicks once again fucked themselves over with that. they could have just not signed Billups to his player option, but instead they did and wasted an amnesty on him. had they not done that, then they wouldn't even have to worry about Amare and would be given some actual cap relief.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

so you can only use the amnesty once for the rest of the franchise's history?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

You can only use the amnesty on contracts that were signed before the 2011 lockout.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

yeah. it's not like amnesty existed beforehand, it was just brought in during the lockout for owners that can get rid of one of their fucked up contracts so it wouldn't count against their cap any longer(although they would still have to pay said player).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Flop of the year candidate by Brandon Jennings just now.

Jared Sullinger gets fucked over by the refs in damn near every game. StarzNBarz do you notice this as well?

Btw, that Jennings-Ellis combination is an absolute failure, Milwaukee really needs to trade Ellis. Guy is just an overrated guy who just padded his stats from playing on mediocre high-tempo teams in Golden State.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Yeah pathetic flop. Of course i notice it. He's a rookie though what do you expect?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Let's go BUULLLLLS!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Karl needs to be fired. I don't actually understand why he's still employed. he hasn't actually won anything or even made teh finals.


he coached the payton/kemp sonics that made it to the finals one year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Karl began coaching the Nuggets in the 2005-06 season, and has only made it past the first round once. So he's been a first round exit 7 out of his 8 seasons in Denver and the way the Nuggets are the headed this season, looks like it'll be 8 out of 9 seasons.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm talking about with the Nuggets. He's made it past the first round once when he went to the WCF and that's about his biggest accomplishment with them.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

he's still a solid coach though. he just doesn't have any defensive big men.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

He's had the talent too. Those teams with Melo were talented and the Nuggets this season have too much talent to be playing like they are now.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Posterizer said:


> Let's go BUULLLLLS!


I second this.

Also hope Deng is okay.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Despite the Pistons still being a bottom 10 team, Drummond/Monroe will be a filthy twin tower combo once Drummond is given more minutes and develops his post game even more. He's already the best defender, but his offensive game is mostly makes on offensive rebounds or alley oops.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lawrence Frank needs to get over his Jason Maxiell man-crush and start Drummond. I agree that he's extremely raw offensively but he's a hard-working kid, he can always improve. Guy's freakishly athletic, one of the most athletic big men in years.

Could be the most athletic big-man to be drafted since Shaq honestly.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

His ceiling is quite high, no doubt. Actually has a higher ceiling than Monroe does. He has a higher chance of failing as well, but I think it's pretty clear the questions brought on him (effort mainly) are being answered with his play on a team thats looking at another lottery pick. 

Like you, I'm continuously confused at why Drummond isn't even getting half the game in minutes. While this is probably an apples to oranges comparison, Monroe pretty much started right away and averaged 9 more minutes per game than Drummond currently does. Why Drummond doesn't get that type of time to work when Maxiell isn't gonna be apart of their main future just annoys me.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I second this.
> 
> Also hope Deng is okay.


Just under 9 minutes. Bulls defense so solid tonight


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lose Bargnani and Lowry, win 5 in a row. #RaptorsLogic

Terrence Ross had 2 nasty dunks, 1 deserves to be on the dunk ladder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Yeah those dunks were sick, he should get more PT.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Anti-ref chants. :lmao

This Bulls vs Knicks game is the funniest game I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

:lmao what a game!!!!
Anybody see that Knicks fan eye that ref


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

It's over, we got this


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Knicks played right into the Bulls' hands. A great game for the Bulls tonight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Lol at the refs being exited by security


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

The Celtics lose 3 out of 4 to the Bucks. Folks this isn't called "cruising" it's called "We need to make a damn trade if we want to go anywhere in the playoffs!"


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm confident Bulls can beat Hawks too


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



StarzNBarz said:


> The Celtics lose 3 out of 4 to the Bucks. Folks this isn't called "cruising" it's called "We need to make a damn trade if we want to go anywhere in the playoffs!"


I recall you playing the same way before the all star break last season.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

So that means its going to happen again this year? you cant rely on the past to dictate whats going to happen in the future.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

point is don't throw in the towel early like notorious does when you know they can turn it on in the second half of the season.

btw jm, larry sanders should star in your new thread title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

notorious is just bipolar.

LARRY SANDERS, THE NEW IBLOCKYA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

If only the trades didn't fall through during the trade deadline last year...

The Celtics can still be a tough out in the playoffs and potentially make an ECF run, but let's face it. These guys aren't winning a title, Danny Ainge needs to cut the crap and stop not pulling the trigger on blowing the team up because the vets beg him not to. He's done that shit twice already and I really hope it doesn't happen a third time.

Just fucking imagine if the trades went through at the 2012 deadline. If the vets didn't convince Danny to pull out of the Grizzlies trade that would've sent Ray Allen to Memphis for O.J. Mayo and the Grizzlies 1st round pick. Or that Portland didn't step in and the Celtics would've gotten the deal that Portland got for Gerald Wallace but Brooklyn would've ended up with Pierce. That sets the Celtics up to have 4 first round picks in 2012, one of the deepest drafts of the last 10 years.

This could've been the Celtics rebuilding team this year: Starting lineup of Rondo/Mayo/Barnes/Sullinger/Drummond with a bench of Moore/Bradley/Green/PJ3/Stiemsma. And that's just me assuming based off players they would've had and draft picks, they could've signed a quality free agent or two. Oh what could've been...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

HeatWave, come get ya boy...


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Had to...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Thread title should be changed to: TDOT FLIGHT 31 HAS LANDED

Clippers extend streak to 12 in a row :cheer
Warriors win :cheer

I'm a happy camper tonight.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Warriors are going to be a top 4 seed, mark my words. :cheer


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

ill make a sig bet with you on that, roger. that they won't be a fourth seed. :kobe


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Do you think the Lakers will end up with a better record?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'd only do that type of bet if Lakers were at all close to the Warriors' record. to answer your question, at the moment I don't think they'll end up with the better record.


but I also don't think the Warriors will be the fourth seed, like you apparently do.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

If the Warriors end up a 4 seed or better, you must retire from the mafia section.....deal?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I think it would be for the greater good if he retired from this thread, rather than the Mafia section.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm the best part of this thread, ya......, brandon.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

CLIPPERS

Hornets lost by 5. No surprise. Got to see that Paul & Griffin SWAG set a franchise record so today split the difference. If only Hornets weren't trash. I'd be living in a perfect world.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Can't wait to embarrass you Magic, WARRIORS WE BELIEVE. :cheer


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

100 - 68, tonight.

That's a tough belief system. :hmm:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I should look up how many times in the history of the warriors that they've actually had a better record than the lakers. I bet I could count the number of times with one hand. :kobe


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Roger Sterling said:


> Warriors are going to be a top 4 seed, mark my words. :cheer


I keep hoping OKC, Spurs and Memphis lose their games everytime they play so I can see Clippers and Warriors rise higher.

Lets see if Golden State can pick up a W over the Lakers tomorrow night..


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

I'm putting money on GSW!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Hornets got Pacers on tap tomorrow. *sighs*

Oh, it's a hard knock life for us Hornets fans.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Hornets got Pacers on tap tomorrow. *sighs*
> 
> Oh, it's a hard knock life for us Hornets fans.


Don't you mean Pelicans fans 8*D


----------



## Notorious

The Warriors aren't gonna be a top 4 seed. OKC, Memphis, San Antonio and the Clippers will most likely be the top 4 seeds.

But speaking of the Warriors, it would be a shame if David Lee doesn't make the ASG.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> HeatWave, come get ya boy...


:bron2

I don't know which was worse, the perm or this.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The Warriors aren't gonna be a top 4 seed. OKC, Memphis, San Antonio and the Clippers will most likely be the top 4 seeds.
> 
> But speaking of the Warriors, it would be a shame if David Lee doesn't make the ASG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


I think Clippers/OKC are guruanteed the top 4 but Spurs and Memphis could easily fall down that list.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Memphis is more likely than the Spurs. I have full confidence in Pop not letting the Spurs slide that much. The Spurs will be at worst, the 4th seed.

Speaking of the Spurs, it's a shame that Tim Duncan doesn't get more love in the MVP discussions.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*

Anybody know if Nash is playing today?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Anybody know if Nash is playing today?


He shouldn't cause Curry's gonna break his ankles. :cool2


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Canadian said:


> He shouldn't cause *Curry's* gonna break his *ankles*. :cool2


:lol the irony.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> HeatWave, come get ya boy...



smh...Don't be pinning him on me :lmao





Canadian said:


> He shouldn't cause Curry's gonna break his ankles. :cool2


Well it is that time of year again for Curry...



...Oh, you're talking about Curry breaking Nash's ankles?


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Canadian said:


> He shouldn't cause Curry's gonna break his ankles. :cool2


:wilkins















Okay then, good luck, buddy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - SPREAD ON A LITTLE MAYO*



Canadian said:


> I think Clippers/OKC are guruanteed the top 4 but Spurs and Memphis could easily fall down that list.



did you just say Clippers are guaranteed while the Spurs are not? Have you even paid attention to basketball in the last 16 years?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Spurs is the most consistent team out there.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cousins suspended indefinitely

Sigh


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/8773198/dallas-mavericks-derek-fisher-agree-part-ways


WELCOME BACK TO THE LAKERS.







:side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Almost gametime. Let's go Bulls!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Almost gametime. Let's go Bulls!


Yea budddyy!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOLOLOL 3 minutes gone 0-0.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Let's go Hawks!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Love watching Joakim Noah's torpedo release. :kobe3


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lou Williams is playing a good game so far.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



> Steve Nash hasn't played since October 31--which is the same date LeBron James was last called for a foul.


.....


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Pacers are so damn frustrating to watch. There's 8 minutes left in the 4th quarter and both teams haven't even scored 60 points yet...

Paul George just air-balled a wide open 3.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

? 

Who said that?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pacers need me to give them a pep talk it seems....I gotta look back on the 1st few pages to see how my predictions are looking by the way lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Was gonna post this in the old thread, but saw it was closed so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a joke. The core you guys have now is not capable of winning a championship, you guys make dumb front office moves, the list goes on and on.
> 
> The Knicks don't even have a future. The only player on the team under 25 is Iman Shumpert, everyone else is either over 30 or approaching 30. I remember at one point in time, the future was bright when you had guys like Jeremy Lin, Danilo Gallinari, Landry Fields, Wilson Chandler, to name a few. Now you guys have nothing. You've assembled a team that isn't capable of being a legit championship contender, your cap situation is all screwed up, you have an incompetent owner and you have no future as far as young players go.
> 
> The Knicks are a complete and total mess and only a Knicks homer would argue otherwise.


lolz, notorious.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 - Wiz vs Cavs and a couple other games that aren't worth mentio*



HeatWave said:


> Those days of Celtics being one of the top defensive teams are over...Gonna get real ugly at times this year for them...Real ugly


Preach...




HeatWave said:


> Beat LA chants? They need to worry about Indiana first


I'm still holding on...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Magic, don't act like you weren't clowning the Knicks as well. Just like numerous other people in this thread were.

HeatWave...the Celtics are statistically the #1 defense when KG's in the game...their only problem has been the defense when KG exits the game.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

McGee is putting up 11/5/2 BPG in 19 MPG on 59%, really should be starting.

Robin Lopez, LeBron, Horford, Koufos & Harden all are having/had strong games tonight


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah Harden shitted on Tony Allen, surprisingly.

Also David West made Anthony Davis his bitch tonight. He's actually having a really good year but gets little to no recognition.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dat alley oop :mcgee


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

As far as the Pacers go, their struggles have only been offensively for the most part.

Their defense has been amazing this year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Let's see how Nash does


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> HeatWave...the Celtics are statistically the #1 defense when KG's in the game...their only problem has been the defense when KG exits the game.


"It's OOOOOOOOOVAAAAAAAAAA" (c) Kenny Smith


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

And the return of Avery Bradley will help the defense out significantly...

But if you want to believe then be my guest, but be ready to eat your crow when we're back in the top 5 in defensive rankings when April comes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fouls all over th place


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So Metta World Peace is the Lakers backup PF?

:lmao :lmao

I will never understand D'Antoni's obsession with small-ball. It's not as bad as Don Nelson's but still.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> And the return of Avery Bradley will help the defense out significantly...
> 
> But if you want to believe then be my guest, but be ready to eat your crow when we're back in the top 5 in defensive rankings when April comes.


TOP 5!?!?!?!..Wish you had that kind of faith in Tom Brady :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Brah they were at the bottom of the barrel last year in the defensive rankings during the first couple of the months of the season, and then turned it on in March and April at ended as #1.

I do have faith in Brady but the Patriots weren't coming back from being down 28 points and winning.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Eventually that switch just doesn't turn on...It happens to everyone..They're no different


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Their only significant problem on defense has been when KG exits the game...

When he's in the game they're statistically the #1 defense, but when he exits the game they drop down to a bottom 5 defense. Overall they're the #11 defense. And with Bradley potentially returning for the Christmas game against Brooklyn, if not sometime next week, the defense will probably bounce back into the top 8.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> As far as the Pacers go, their struggles have only been offensively for the most part.
> 
> Their defense has been amazing this year.


They managed to come back & win the game tonight. They're winning games but they're still frustrating to watch, ya know?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers defensively showing just why everyone couldn't wait to see Nash back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

In case you don't know, DeMarcus Cousins was suspended indefinitely earlier today by the Kings after getting a huge argument with Keith Smart during halftime of their game with the Clippers yesterday. Well it just leaked a little under an hour ago that he fired his agent and has hired a new agent, Dan Fegan. Who is a pretty big agent in NBA land, also manages John Wall and Dwight Howard.

I've gotta say, I've got a feeling that Cousins is gonna be gone from Sacramento either on or before the trade deadline.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers are getting outplayed in all areas, Kobe is chucking way too many damn shots.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

^Exactly what I was going to say.

Mediocre at best.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> In case you don't know, DeMarcus Cousins was suspended indefinitely earlier today by the Kings after getting a huge argument with Keith Smart during halftime of their game with the Clippers yesterday. Well it just leaked a little under an hour ago that he fired his agent and has hired a new agent, Dan Fegan. Who is a pretty big agent in NBA land, also manages John Wall and Dwight Howard.
> 
> I've gotta say, I've got a feeling that Cousins is gonna be gone from Sacramento either on or before the trade deadline.


He's got BOSTON written all over him


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> In case you don't know, DeMarcus Cousins was suspended indefinitely earlier today by the Kings after getting a huge argument with Keith Smart during halftime of their game with the Clippers yesterday. Well it just leaked a little under an hour ago that he fired his agent and has hired a new agent, Dan Fegan. Who is a pretty big agent in NBA land, also manages John Wall and Dwight Howard.
> 
> I've gotta say, I've got a feeling that Cousins is gonna be gone from Sacramento either on or before the trade deadline.


He's got BOSTON written all over him


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DeMarcus is a good player with the potential to be a 20/10 guy, but I doubt he ever gets it together. Kind of like Anthony Randolph was in a way, so much untapped potential going to the shitter.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers on 12-0!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> He's got BOSTON written all over him


There were rumors on a Boston board I post on earlier this year that Danny Ainge was considering trading Rondo for a package built around Cousins, Tyreke and Isaiah Thomas. Wouldn't put it past the fucker that the shit was true.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Turning out to be a real exciting game


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

METTA WORLD PEACE!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Game of the Year so far for me.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jack doing work.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm shocked Kobe allowed Nash to shoot the ball. This display of ball hogging is awe inspiring.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Warriors fell apart in OT.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe jacking up shots like someone told him the world was ending tonight 



> 16 for 41


Andre Igoudola on twitter foolin


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Good win for the Lakers.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That was a very entertaining game. Oh, and Kobe chucking tonight as well. :kobe4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



HeatWave said:


> Kobe jacking up shots like someone told him the world was ending tonight
> 
> 
> *Andre Igoudola on twitter foolin*


Did you read the responses from the butthurt Kobe fans? :lmao


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

WOOO LAKERS! What a game that was. The fans in attendance definitely got their money's worth. If the Lakers continue this, their chemistry will be fine just in time to really turn things up. Good win for them. 41 shots by Kobe tonight, oh boy.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Did you read the responses from the butthurt Kobe fans? :lmao


Yo man, bringing up rings in a non relevant convo is an automatic L to me..His mentions are filled with "How many rings do you have?" type of tweets..WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THE TWEET?!?!? smh..If you're gonna defend him defend the shot selection not bring up his rings


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Warriors at 100% > Lakers at 100%


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wasnt GSW at 100% tonight?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



HeatWave said:


> Wasnt GSW at 100% tonight?


:kobe No, they didn't have Bogut, a top 5 fucking center.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

PG- Jrue Holliday, Royal Ivey
SG- Lou Williams, Jodie Meeks
SF- Thaddeus Young, Dorrell Wright
PF– Elton Brand, Lavoy Allen
C– Dwight Howard, Nikola Vucevic

How would this team fare in the East?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How would they have Howard and Vucevic? Send Iggy to LAL?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> :kobe No, they didn't have Bogut, a top 5 fucking center.


Forgot all about that dude..wow LA...Even more reason why their offense should've went inside out



eyebrowmorroco said:


> PG- Jrue Holliday, Royal Ivey
> SG- Lou Williams, Jodie Meeks
> SF- Thaddeus Young, Dorrell Wright
> PF– Elton Brand, Lavoy Allen
> C– Dwight Howard, Nikola Vucevic
> 
> How would this team fare in the East?


Eh..I say somewhere between a 4-6 seed..2nd rd ceiling


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> How would they have Howard and Vucevic? Send Iggy to LAL?


 Howard wakes up one day with Philly on his mind... Orlando trades Howard to the Sixers for Turner + Iggy. They see something in Turner, long-term. Sixers are happy to kill the Iggy/Turner position battle by dealing both. Lou Williams is locked down. Brand and Vucevic are retained. Wright trade goes through. Ivey is picked up. Hawes decides against vying for game time with Howard; he looks elsewhere. J-Rich doesn’t happen. Nick Young and Brown are passed on.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

see told you dont write off the lakers wait till they ALL get healthy than start evaluating them. they won IN golden state while kobe shot 16-41. not to mention dwight only had 11 pts and 6 rebounds.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

As long as the Lakers make the playoffs, they are a monumental threat. And as long as Bryant, Howard and Nash are playing, they will be ridiculously difficult to beat. I would still install them as favourites to win it all.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


>


Damn, that's worst than Antoine Walker's airball free throw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fab Melo in his last D-League game had 15 points, 16 rebounds and 14 blocks.

:bron2

FABULOUS MELO. THEY SCARED NOW. WE STILL SUCK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao Kobe took 41 shots last night? omg. Warriors suck.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Warriors at 100% > Lakers at 100%


1. we're not 100% yet, just because everyone was on the court doesn't mean Nash/Pau aren't feeling the affects of their injuries. Even Dwight is still getting to full strength, which isn't surprising since he was expected back in January. 

2. Bogut would be HUGE for them but I hope they aren't holding their breath considering how injury prone he is. it's like relying on Greg Oden to save your team.

3. This is the third game our whole team has played together. The third. They haven't all been healthy in almost two months. Do you expect everything to be perfect in terms of chemistry? The fact we won last night while our team played like complete shit, in particular Kobe early on, is a good sign since that was some horrid team play.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It was a terrible game. The Warriors were extremely sloppy making awful turnover after awful turnover.

But on the bright side, the Lakers are undefeated when Kobe takes 40+ shots :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

TRUE THAT. 2-0. :kobe3


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> *It was a terrible game*. The Warriors were extremely sloppy making awful turnover after awful turnover.


:kobe


Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Game of the Year so far for me.


:kobe4


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Agree, great comeback and excitement. 

Lakers have shown me they still have potential to go far but they're still not winning it though.

Mamba was clutch, but that's no surprise. :kobe3


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Anyone else watching tons of basketball X-mas day? I'll be watching Denver/LAC, Boston/Brooklyn & OKC/Miami for sure. Probably Knicks/Lakers too. Rockets/Bulls I'll find something else to do although even that's a game I'd like to watch. Just not as much as the other 4.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm gonna be out or busy doing other things so just gonna follow live scores on my phone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The THUG Before Christmas said:


> :kobe
> 
> :kobe4


The ending was great, but it was terrible game as in the game was sloppy as hell. Turnovers, terrible officiating on both ends.

But yeah great ending and KOBE with a GOAT performance.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

gotta say, I take back what I said about Kobe. didn't realize the refs didn't give him a single free throw the whole game while he attempted 19 shots in the paint. my lord. we sure don't ever get screwed by the refs, you guys are totally right. unk2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah, I can't wait for Christmas day games either. NYK/LA and OKC/MIA are gonna be epic and might check out DEN/LAC as well.



The THUG Before Christmas said:


> :kobe
> 
> :kobe4


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Melo is fucking MVPing shit at every turn.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DIRK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I see O.J. Mayo's sidekick has returned.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

its kind of weird how I basically know everyone on the Spurs' bench. the only other team I can probably say that for without looking is the Lakers. man they're fucking deep.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

If you get off of your ass and go get 2K, You can know everyone on every bench on every team!

And get raped by me!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



That's irrelevant said:


> Damn, that's worst than Antoine Walker's airball free throw.


You can't even comprehend that.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

2K has helped me essentially memorize the rosters.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jarvis Varnardo!!!!! #18 here we come.


----------



## Notorious

I fail to see what's exciting. Would've rather brought in K-Mart aka the best FA big available.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade

Clark Griswold said:


> 2K has helped me essentially memorize the rosters.


Same here.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cant wait for tomorrow's games, with Steve Nash's return I have a feeling Lakers will pull out a tough W against Knicks. Lakers wouldn't have won that game against GSW if Nash didn't return. This guy changes so much of a basketball game that its crazy.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I fail to see what's exciting. Would've rather brought in K-Mart aka the best FA big available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


i was kidding but seriously varnardo over fab melo who the celtics actually drafted!!


----------



## Notorious

Fab Melo sucks though.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44

Is JaJuan Johnson out of the league or is he still a Celtic?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

best case scenario for the lakers is if they matchup with the Clippers the first round. We get HCA and we can beat them. :kobe3


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DIRK  

The season has officially begun for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Greg, it's all about the CLIPPERS in California.

PAUL & GRIFFIN


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I've been a MAVS fan ever since I saw a young DIRK bombing threes in 99-00. Gotta stand by my man (****), although the new look Clippers are exciting as hell. 13 straight wins? FUCK. MAVS have lost 4 straight, getting blown out in 2. Double FUCK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Motherfuckers on 2K piss me off w/ the Clippers. They just run the P&R with Blake and DeAndre the whole game, and just lob it to 'em. YOU CAN'T DEFEND IT.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Reindeer Killer said:


> I've been a MAVS fan ever since I saw a young DIRK bombing threes in 99-00. Gotta stand by my man (****), although the new look Clippers are exciting as hell. 13 straight wins? FUCK. MAVS have lost 4 straight, getting blown out in 2. Double FUCK.


Clippers are a saving grace when you're main team is a FLOP. (Hornets for me. )

Plus they're from California & have Chris Paul so I lucked out big time. Wished he was still in New Orleans, but funny thing is now I can actually see the guy play live.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I have a feeling Clips tickets are much harder/more expensive to come by nowadays. I went to a few games years ago when the MAVS were in town and tickets were like 15 bucks :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Motherfuckers on 2K piss me off w/ the Clippers. They just run the P&R with Blake and DeAndre the whole game, and just lob it to 'em. YOU CAN'T DEFEND IT.


Some fuck did that to me the other day and then kept pausing and doing the instant replay...until he ran out of time and got kicked. :lmao

Who do you usually use online?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Returns of Rubio, Nash and Dirk (my 3 favorite players) all in the same week = Merry Christmas to me.

Thread title needs to be about DIRK imo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Clark Griswold said:


> Some fuck did that to me the other day and then kept pausing and doing the instant replay...until he ran out of time and got kicked. :lmao
> 
> Who do you usually use online?


LOL, I've only replayed something once, to troll a guy when I posterized Tyson Chandler w/ Iggy.

I'm typically Denver. I _love_ playing with them. Can't wait until Wilson Chandler is back, because I really enjoy playing with him, too. Iggy and Lawson are fantastic. Lately, I've played a lot with Utah, as well. I try to avoid being the top teams like Miami and OKC, and try to avoid playing with people who are them.

What about you?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

he uses the Nuggets like a ...... as he likes chucking up threes with them.


although, tbf, in 2k11 I would run Lawson/Felton/Affalo/Chandler/Gallo. Yeah, it is possible to guard with this team and they were impossible to guard against. :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> LOL, I've only replayed something once, to troll a guy when I posterized Tyson Chandler w/ Iggy.
> 
> I'm typically Denver. I _love_ playing with them. Can't wait until Wilson Chandler is back, because I really enjoy playing with him, too. Iggy and Lawson are fantastic. Lately, I've played a lot with Utah, as well. I try to avoid being the top teams like Miami and OKC, and try to avoid playing with people who are them.
> 
> What about you?


I like using Denver as well. (Y) I've been using Golden State quite a bit as well recently. Iggy is so much fun to use though. 



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> he uses the Nuggets like a ...... as he likes chucking up threes with them.
> 
> 
> although, tbf, in 2k11 I would run Lawson/Felton/Affalo/Chandler/Gallo. Yeah, it is possible to guard with this team and they were impossible to guard against. :lmao


I absolutely loved running an offense in that game with Lawson & Felton.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> he uses the Nuggets like a ...... as he likes chucking up threes with them.
> 
> 
> although, tbf, in 2k11 I would run Lawson/Felton/Affalo/Chandler/Gallo. Yeah, it is possible to guard with this team and they were impossible to guard against. :lmao


I used to, but after 2K modified threes, I've taken less. Last game I played with Denver, I only took three, and made two of 'em. 

I'm forced to take threes when I play someone who plays defense like a bitch like you. :kobe2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

PSYCH found a good way around it...go 1 on 3 with Melo and manage to score somehow.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hopefully some good games tomorrow! 

:kobe2


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Looking forward to these games today. (Y)


----------



## Notorious

Celtics better beat the Nets. Tired of these fucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I bought the Christmas Day league pass. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Celtics better beat the Nets. Tired of these fucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Tired of? Them beating that ass?

Predictions for today are
Nets beating Celtics.
Lakers beating Knicks
OKC beating Heat
Rockets beating Bulls
LAC beating Denver


----------



## Notorious

Celtics probably will lose. We never win on Christmas.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers to get MELO'd.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Knicks vs Lakers should be a fun game. It's going to be interesting to see how Nash plays today. I see the Knicks winning though.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jerry Stackhouse is playing like it's '00.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

sully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what a beast. what a steal.


----------



## Xile44

Avery is an idiot. We go small against a team who are last in rebounding.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Don't watch much of the Nets but do they just suck or are the C's D that good. They have looked awful on offense. I always felt Williams was better than Rondo because he can score too but do its looking like even if true Rondo makes a bigger impact in the games.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

nets started off hot but think they are just dying off. theyll be the same old nets


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Celtics defense and Rondo pull up 3's in transition is winning them this game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wallace=Punk 

x2


----------



## Notorious

Feel bad for Wallace. He's the only Nets player actually trying to win.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He should probably stop trying to take 3 pointers.


----------



## Xile44

It'd be a shame if Deron makes the all star team


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't like KG at all but everytime I see that moment he had with Kevin McHale I just can't help but think what a great moment and act from him. Seeing McHale walk away teary eyed was emotional. Prob my fave moment of the year in the nba.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> I don't like KG at all but everytime I see that moment he had with Kevin McHale I just can't help but think what a great moment and act from him. Seeing McHale walk away teary eyed was emotional. Prob my fave moment of the year in the nba.


Yeah, that was great. Big moment for sure. Of course, by the end of the week, I will probably be tired of it as it will be replayed like 6,000 times killing the moment.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I really feed bad for Kobe, not on a fan-player perspective, but a human perspective as the guy has had to play on Christmas day 15 out 17 seasons. that's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Alim

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's always a treat when I get to watch the NBA on TV since we don't get it that often here in Canada


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Alim said:


> It's always a treat when I get to watch the NBA on TV since we don't get it that often here in Canada


depends on whether or not you have tsn/tsn2/abc/sportsnet/snet1/thescore/nbatv.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Did I just see Rihanna sitting front row in the Lakers game? #Random

Also, I dig the all white Lakers uniforms but I'm not feeling the all orange Knicks outfits at all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I missing having all those channels, Champ. Now Im stuck at uni streaming most of the games I have time to watch. 

how is that random, celebs always sit in on their games.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

are you at ubc?



Walk-In said:


> Did I just see Rihanna sitting front row in the Lakers game? #Random


yeah, right next to the guy that used to beat her.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

nah, UVIC, Ill be going to UBC either next year or the year after. probably the year after.


so does anyone think that Martin will take a massive pay cut this upcoming offseason to stay with the Thunder or cash in on probably his last massive contract. Id assume the latter as his value will never be higher and he is 30 so its probably one of his last truly great years.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FUCK, I fell asleep after the Celts and missed the first half of Knicks/Lakers.

As for Martin, I'm not really sure. I can't really even measure his value at the moment since he has some injury troubles but I think OKC would like to have him back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

well, I do think the Thunder will finally amnesty to Perkins when they draft a center this year in the draft with their likely lottery pick.


----------



## Alim

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Champ said:


> depends on whether or not you have tsn/tsn2/abc/sportsnet/snet1/thescore/nbatv.


I have most of those, but still. When's the last time we got to see 5 games in one day, one channel, back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back nonetheless.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> I really feed bad for Kobe, not on a fan-player perspective, but a human perspective as the guy has had to play on Christmas day 15 out 17 seasons. that's fucking ridiculous.


meh. he gets paid a lot of money to do it. so dont feel too bad.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOL. Even D'Antoni is playing some D by stepping on the court :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Do the Knicks always go to Chandler this much?

That also seemed like a pretty obvious foul on Hill.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I haven't noticed the Knicks go to Chandler that much this game. Chandler just gets a bunch of offensive boards though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe killing it.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Epididymis said:


> I haven't noticed the Knicks go to Chandler that much this game. Chandler just gets a bunch of offensive boards though.


I've sort of noticed that they lob it up to him a good amount of times but this game he hasn't been able to keep control of the ball on them. You're right on the boards. Maybe I'm just seeing him with the ball a lot.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Metta elbow strikes again!


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They do run a decent amount of P&R with Chandler so you're not wrong with him getting the ball more often than not.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lmao it looked like Metta didn't touch Melo on that.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Man.......


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How was that ball out by Kobe


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Time for the main event. I got OKC in a blowout. I think they will play the game with much more intensity than Miami.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Stall_19 said:


> Time for the main event. I got OKC in a blowout. I think they will play the game with much more intensity than Miami.


Nah I think the Heat will actually take this game seriously. The Heat also get a plus since they're playing at home. I have no idea if Bosh is playing or not though, I should've checked before I bet on this game.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Epididymis said:


> Nah I think the Heat will actually take this game seriously. The Heat also get a plus since they're playing at home.


Looking like you're right. Miami already by double digits.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It'll probably end up being a close game like Lakers/Knicks. Don't see either team blowing out the other.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Uncle Drew is pimpin'.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao Irving.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Would've marked if he was wearing his Uncle Drew unit while taking that picture.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao

Shit's getting interesting here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Apparently James White has been invited to compete in the Dunk Contest at All-Star Weekend this season.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now add Gerald Green, Paul George and either DeMar DeRozan or Terrence Ross and we have the GOAT dunk contest.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Would be pumped if Gerald Green or Terrence Ross did it.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What a move


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Apparently James White has been invited to compete in the Dunk Contest at All-Star Weekend this season.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Now add Gerald Green, Paul George and either DeMar DeRozan or Terrence Ross and we have the GOAT dunk contest.


They really missed out on having James White in the contest years ago. I don't think he can do the same dunks he was able to do before like the windmill and between the legs both from the free throw line. 

DeMar DeRozan probably told Terrence Ross that the dunk contest is dead and that it's all about props since he himself got robbed. Ross says he doesn't want to do it but hopefully he'll change his mind.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What fucking vision


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

heat win.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lelbron great game


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

First time I've seen LeBron actually try this season. Amazing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

another Heat/Thunder game in which the Thunder get screwed due to a no call, although the refs did let them play quite a bit so I guess it was fine. Good game, fun to watch, but it feel as intense as the Knicks/Lakers for whatever reason.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Two great games, enjoyed NYK/LAL more tho. 

Nash is fucking awesome. Gives them another creator, takes pressure off of Kobe and can come up big in the clutch. Gasol played decent too even if his stats weren't impressive and Dwight had a good game defensively (looked active). I also want to see Gasol operate at the elbow more and see more of that Pau/Dwight PnR. I don't think a lot of teams can game plan for that since its a very rare play and its unusual to see someone like Gasol create from the screen and roll. Dwight is really good at finishing with his athleticism so it can work out. KOB gonna KOB. On NYK's side, Melo is fucking epic to watch when he's in the zone. Dat 3rd quarter. JR played solid too, made some really tough shots. Still wanna see how Amare fits in with the team.


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Chicago is looking outright horrible tonight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Disappointing with Chicago, but Rockets were too solid Harden, Lin were great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Bulls made a good pick with Marquis Teague. He'll at least be a better player than his brother is.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

First loss for Bulls on Christmas day.


----------



## Arcade

Wow. The Rockets killed the Bulls.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Denver then gotta play Lakers at Staples tomorrow, lol they've had such a shit schedule so far.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I feel like they've played every .500+ team in the last two or three weeks lmao.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

THey pretty much have lol

Next 3 games for them are Lakers then Mavericks then Grizzlies all away I think not sure about that.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Goddamn, Cory Brewer is damn skinny.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

CP3 true leader


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

WILLIE GREEN, CUT THE SHIT


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lol at when they showed Bruce Jenner sitting behind Kanye and Kim and his expression was just like :kobe2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

My All-Star predictions so far...

East:
Rondo/Kyrie/Holiday
Wade/George
LeBron/Pierce
Melo/Bosh
KG/Horford/Noah

West:
CP3/Westbrook/Parker
Kobe/Harden
Durant
Griffin/Z-Bo/Lee/Love
Dwight/Duncan


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

chandler should start at center for the east.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No he shouldn't. He's not even having an All-Star caliber season.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hate watching espn and have them constantly talk about Kobe having the most points on Christmas. Its almost like in baseball where I think they say Jeter has the most hits in the postseason. Of course if you have the most games on that day your gonna have the most points. He is only averaging 25 on that say still less than the Big O's 31ppg on that day.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> No he shouldn't. He's not even having an All-Star caliber season.


:hmm:

he doesn't play for stats. take chandler away from the knicks and see how they do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Knicks are an average defensive team and Chandler doesn't have good enough stats to put him over, I don't see how someone can justify him being an All-Star this year.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

other than the fact that he's a defensive machine and the most efficient player in the nba


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's a defensive machine but he anchors an average defense...

And of course he shoots a high percentage, he's a 7 footer that rarely shoots outside of the paint and doesn't take that many contested shots in the paint.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Holy shit, I didn't realize Holiday was putting up 18.3 and 8.8 this year. That's pretty damn good.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The Knicks are an average defensive team and Chandler doesn't have good enough stats to put him over, I don't see how someone can justify him being an All-Star this year.


LOL, maybe watch them. He's an absolute beast.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Chandler shouldn't be an all star. Varejao/Horford/Noah/Bosh deserve to be on the team over him.


----------



## Xile44

B Lopez deserves a mention. 18 and 7 with 2 blocks per game. Has improved defense and has been the only bright spot on the Nets


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> B Lopez deserves a mention. 18 and 7 with 2 blocks per game. Has improved defense and has been the only bright spot on the Nets


Not really. He's one of the worst rebounders I've ever seen from someone his size. He along with Joe Johnson are among the most overrated in the league.


----------



## Xile44

Stall_19 said:


> Not really. He's one of the worst rebounders I've ever seen from someone his size. He along with Joe Johnson are among the most overrated in the league.


Marc Gasol. D Jordan and Hibbert are having low rebounding numbers this year but of course they wont get flamed for it.

And yes when you look at Lopez numbers he atleast deserves a mention. He is only .6 points from leading all Centers in scoring.


I don't see how over rated Lopez is, hes barely mentioned in any body's top 10 centers.

Don't see how JJ is over rated either. He's right where he's at when being discussed. Take away his contract and he's not half as bad


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, maybe watch them. He's an absolute beast.


I've seen plenty of Knicks games this year. Chandler is having a good year, but he isn't having an All-Star year and he isn't having a better year than KG, Bosh, Horford, Smith, Noah or Varejao.



Clark Griswold said:


> Holy shit, I didn't realize Holiday was putting up 18.3 and 8.8 this year. That's pretty damn good.


He's 3rd in assists I believe, he definitely should make the ASG. Philly will be a force if/when Bynum ever gets healthy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bulls game has been postponed?


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Bulls game has been postponed?


Yeah


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> My All-Star predictions so far...
> 
> East:
> Rondo/Kyrie/Holiday
> Wade/George
> LeBron/Pierce
> Melo/Bosh
> KG/Horford/Noah
> 
> West:
> CP3/Westbrook/Parker
> Kobe/Harden
> Durant
> Griffin/Z-Bo/Lee/Love
> Dwight/Duncan


how do the Celtics, a team one game over 500, deserve three all starsÉ :kobe

And fuck Kobe/Dwight, METTA deserves it more. :artest


----------



## Xile44

Deron finally sitting out tonight. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> how do the Celtics, a team one game over 500, deserve three all starsÉ :kobe
> 
> And fuck Kobe/Dwight, METTA deserves it more. :artest


Because they have three players playing at an All-Star level?

Rondo has been the best PG in the East and will likely be voted in as a starter, Pierce has been the best SG or SF in the East not named Wade/Bron/Melo and KG is looking like he'll be voted as a starter plus he's been having a great year as well.

The Big 3 is not why the Celtics are struggling, it's the players outside of Rondo/Pierce/KG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

KG shouldnt get in and if he does then Pierce shouldnt get in. you guys dont deserve three. if they were all playing at an all star level then the celtics wouldnt be this bad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Celtics have struggled because of two reasons...their defense when KG exits the game and the players besides Rondo/Pierce/KG all being either inconsistent or terrible. Also you're forgetting that there's still over a month until All-Star reserves are selected and with Bradley coming back, the Celtics should improve by then.

Why shouldn't Pierce get in? What other SG or SF that won't be voted in should make it over him? Don't worry, I'll wait...

If the players are at all playing at an All-Star caliber level then I don't see the problem. Many people believe both Kyrie Irving & Varejao should be All-Stars and the Cavs have a total of 6 wins, where's the outcry about that?


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I actually like the Christmas jerseys. Wasn't a fan of it before.


----------



## Nov

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

My Bucks hosting the Nets today. Have a great record against them too. No Williams and Humphries for them so fingers crossed Brandon and Monta can feast. Larry Sanders is our MVP though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics have struggled because of two reasons...their defense when KG exits the game and the players besides Rondo/Pierce/KG all being either inconsistent or terrible. Also you're forgetting that there's still over a month until All-Star reserves are selected and with Bradley coming back, the Celtics should improve by then.
> 
> Why shouldn't Pierce get in? What other SG or SF that won't be voted in should make it over him? Don't worry, I'll wait...
> 
> If the players are at all playing at an All-Star caliber level then I don't see the problem. Many people believe both Kyrie Irving & Varejao should be All-Stars and the Cavs have a total of 6 wins, where's the outcry about that?


there is a ton of outcry about Vaj getting in. A lot of people say he is getting stats because hes on a bad team which is mostly true. He doesnt deserve to get in either tbh.

Boston doesnt deserve three all stars, there isnt really more to be said about it.


----------



## Xile44

Nov said:


> My Bucks hosting the Nets today. Have a great record against them too. No Williams and Humphries for them so fingers crossed Brandon and Monta can feast. Larry Sanders is our MVP though.


Nets got enough talent to make it competitive. And Deron has been hurting the team. Now that he is sitting out I'm interested to see how we do

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> there is a ton of outcry about Vaj getting in. A lot of people say he is getting stats because hes on a bad team which is mostly true. He doesnt deserve to get in either tbh.
> 
> Boston doesnt deserve three all stars, there isnt really more to be said about it.


If three players are playing at an All-Star level then I see nothing wrong with them being named All-Stars.

Like I said, Rondo has been the PG in the East, Pierce has been the best wing in the East that's not Wade/Bron/Melo and KG will be voted in plus he's having a great year as well.

The Lakers will have at least two All-Stars and have yet to be over .500 at any point in time this season, why don't you complain about them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers werent healthy, our team would be far better off if healthy. Celtics have no excuses. If three players are playing at an all star level then a team would be better than one game over 500, which Celtics arent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How do the Celtics have no excuses? Last time I checked we were missing a starter as well. This team will be significantly better once Avery Bradley returns. The Celtics are 20-9 when Avery Bradley starts, it's no coincidence that last year they became instant contenders once he was inserted into the starting lineup.

And Dwyane Wade just had by far the dirtiest play of the NBA thus far this season. What a fucking punk he is.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

#SaveKyrie

23-5-4 on 47% and 40% from deep and the Cavs are 6-23.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I love Kyrie and think he'll be a star but my two biggest complaints/faults with him is he's terrible defensively and he doesn't really make the players around him better like other top PG's do. However to the same token, not many players let alone PG's can take over a game down the stretch like he can.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> How do the Celtics have no excuses? Last time I checked we were missing a starter as well. This team will be significantly better once Avery Bradley returns. The Celtics are 20-9 when Avery Bradley starts, it's no coincidence that last year they became instant contenders once he was inserted into the starting lineup.
> 
> And Dwyane Wade just had by far the dirtiest play of the NBA thus far this season. What a fucking punk he is.


so youre comparing losing Bradley to losing Nash and even Pau? :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pau played in 17 games before he got hurt and the Lakers were still shit, that's hardly an excuse. And I didn't compare Bradley's skills to Nash's skills, fact of the matter is that they are both starters and are both key contributors to their respective teams. Bradley is better than a lot of people give him credit for. The Celtics will be much improved once he returns.

But just because he's not a superstar doesn't mean he doesn't have a significant impact on the team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> Yeah


Till when?


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Till when?


Don't think they said when

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bynum had that!


----------



## Stad

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> Bulls game has been postponed?


How bad is this "winter storm" lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Don't know lol didn't bother to check, they haven't shown when the game will be.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe dropped 40 in a losing effort


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/12/26/can-thunder-heat-become-new-lakers-celtics/


laughed at this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

D. Wade the cowardly bitch strikes again. Top 5 dirtiest player in the NBA.


----------



## OML

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jr Smith!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> D. Wade the cowardly bitch strikes again. Top 5 dirtiest player in the NBA.


What do you mean in the NBA? Top 5 All-Time.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/12/26/can-thunder-heat-become-new-lakers-celtics/
> 
> 
> laughed at this.


I literally just typed in NBA.com and read that headline. :lmao wtf no! just no!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Shouldn't it be "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT"?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOL at trying to say the Thunder-Heat could be the next Lakers-Celtics...you know the biggest rivalry in NBA history and one of the biggest rivalries in all sports, teams that have faced each other over 10 times in the Finals. That rivalry.

LOL. It annoys me to no end how Stern keeps trying to force rivalries.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Im being 100% honest when I say that the Heat/Thunder game never felt as intense as Knicks/Lakers and those guys were laughing with each other nearly every stoppage. Maybe its the fact that Durant/Lebron dont actually hate each other and are actually friends or maybe its the fact that Lebron cant really have a rivalry with anyone due to his very nature. The game was close, the game was a fun watch, but it was not intense and it was not rivalry by any means.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The only rivalries currently in the NBA where both teams players legit hate each other are Clippers/Grizzlies and Bulls/Pacers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

http://larrybrownsports.com/basketball/dwyane-wade-kicks-ramon-sessions-groin-video/167544


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

celtics to end the streak tonight, they get up for these kinda games, and rondo always owns cp3. i put down 200 on it to win 650, needless to say i'm pumped for the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The players outside the Big 3 have to step up tonight for us to win this game. The thing that made the Brooklyn win so great is that everyone stepped up and gave a great effort and when we play like that, the Celtics are an elite team. But that's been the problem, it hasn't happened that often when we have a great team win where everyone is playing with fire and bringing a great effort.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



shutupchico said:


> celtics to end the streak tonight, they get up for these kinda games, and rondo always owns cp3. i put down 200 on it to win 650, needless to say i'm pumped for the game.


Looks like you're out $200, Chico.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The players outside the Big 3 have to step up tonight for us to win this game. The thing that made the Brooklyn win so great is that everyone stepped up and gave a great effort and when we play like that, the Celtics are an elite team. But that's been the problem, it hasn't happened that often when we have a great team win where everyone is playing with fire and bringing a great effort.


yea, they need to be at their best tonight.... i think they will be coming off that last game. combined with the challenge of the streak/nationally televised game/everyone doubting them/RONDO, they got a good shot. maybe brandon, that, or i'm paid in full.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bradley and Sullinger will be the x-factors for the team as the season progresses. Sullinger is that hustle rebounder we've needed in the worst way and having Bradley back will be great. Having a defensive stopper on the perimeter and a defensive stopper in the interior with KG is something special, and I expect the defense to bounce back once Avery returns.

JET is struggling with consistency but it's not like Ray was Mr. Consistent when he was in Boston either, Green has improved and is showing signs that he could be potentially worth that contract. Lee and Bass can both eat a dick though. I miss Big Baby and TA.


----------



## Xile44

Sources within the NBA including Sheridan and even a nets player have said Avery Johnson could be fired today

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Woj reporting that he's been fired.

Should be interesting to see who they bring in. Who's the best coach out there? SVG? Nate McMillan? We all know Sloan isn't an option.


----------



## Xile44

SVG I guess

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Daaaaaaaaamn

Stan said he's taking a year off, but Brooklyn really is an enticing proposition. I don't think it'll be him, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Deron strikes again :kobe3

Someone on RealGM said that the Nets will be the NBA version of the 2012 Miami Marlins, would be funny if that did end up being true. But I hope not.


----------



## Xile44

Maybe Nate but he isn't PG friendly. And LOL at Deron striking again


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Are assistant coaches allowed to leave their respective team in the middle of the season to head coach for another team? If so, Brian Shaw...


Woj says that the Nets lead assistant, P.J. Carlesimo will become their interim head coach.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FLIP SAUNDERS


----------



## Xile44

The Association just got more interesting

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

inb4 Phil Jackson takes the job, along w/ Prokhorov's (totally spelled that wrong) ownership stake in the team and leads them to 5 titles.

Seriously though, this Mike Budenholzer guy seems like he'd be a good candidate for a team looking for a new face.


----------



## WWE

Notorious said:


> The only rivalries currently in the NBA where both teams players legit hate each other are Clippers/Grizzlies and Bulls/Pacers.


Why don't those teams hate each other?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Cycloneon said:


> Why don't those teams hate each other?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


What teams?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

nets owner about to offer Phil 20 mil a year to coach.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Avery Johnson's son on Twitter said:


> I'm sorry are best players couldn't make open shots. Yeah that's my dads fault totally...


LOL...


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Avery Johnson is the second coach in NBA history to be fired a month after winning the Coach of the Month award...the other coach, Byron Scott by the Nets during the Jason Kidd days.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nash needs to fucking shoot the ball more. The guy has looked great so far in his 3 games back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

one of the best shooters in the history of the sport doesnt like shooting. go figure. the way he plays is beautiful to watch though, seriously LOVE watching him dissect a defense. too bad that amazing ability to read a defense doesnt translate on the defense end. :kobe2


oh and WIGGINS will take over as the CANADIAN GOAT once he reaches the NBA, but he wont just simply be the Canadian GOAT. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DA RUSSIAN knows how to persuade Phil to come to Lakers. No money involved.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> the way he plays is beautiful to watch though, seriously LOVE watching him dissect a defense.


It's pretty awesome to watch. I'm so glad he's not handcuffed like he was in his first 2 games of the season. Let Nash be Nash =


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Avery Johnson fired. Deron Williams the coach killer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Second returns for the All-Star starters have came in. Nothing has changed, it's still Rondo/Wade/LeBron/Melo/KG and CP3/Kobe/Durant/Blake/Dwight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The only rivalries currently in the NBA where both teams players legit hate each other are Clippers/Grizzlies and Bulls/Pacers.


Never knew anything about Grizzlies Clippers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah those two teams absolutely hate each other. Players have openly come out and said it. They're games against each other, are always intense and there's always hard fouls, altercations, etc. Best rivalry in the NBA currently IMO.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pacers are just bitter assholes, totally jealous of the Bulls success.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

getting their ass kicked by the heat and then being eliminated by the 8th seed in the first round is hardly the type of success anyone would be jelly over. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Let's be real...the Bulls are in the ECF at least, if they were healthy last year. The 76ers were better than the 8th seed. They tanked purposely at the end of the season so they could play Chicago because they were scared to play Miami and they knew Chicago was banged up.

And compared to the Pacers, yeah the Bulls do have more success. Best record in the East two consecutive years, made it to the ECF in 2011 and everyone knows the Bulls would've went deep in the playoffs again in 2012


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah, but regular season success isnt the type of success any team gets jealous over. Of course Bulls have been better than the Pacers in recent years, and even this year without Rose, but I wouldnt say that's why they hate each other. theyre just two very physical teams and that play within the same division and have hard nosed defenses. also the celebrating on the home court usually does cause quite a bit of ANGER.


also lol @ nets, theyre fucked, they wont be able to find anyone that can fix the problems that they have as there really isnt any coach out there that can do it for them.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

My dick is already hard and DIRK hasn't even entered the game yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> also lol @ nets, theyre fucked, they wont be able to find anyone that can fix the problems that they have as there really isnt any coach out there that can do it for them.


Deron is causing more harm than good. He's playing like crap and Avery was pretty much fired because Deron didn't like him. And one of the main reasons I think that Deron and Avery's relationship soured just like Deron's & Sloan's, is that Deron couldn't handle a coach that was hard on him and critical of him.

SVG & Phil have already said they have no interest in coaching the Nets. And with the way Deron clashed with Sloan & Avery, I doubt Nate McMillan would be a great option either.

Also thought this Bill Simmons tweet was interesting, he says: "Rude awakening coming for Deron Williams. Always played in tiny markets, now he's an overpaid, underachieving coach-killer in NYC? Yikes."


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Nets fired Avery Johnson? Da fuck they firing him now? Do we know why yet? (Apologies if we do, I haven't been around the internet and TV today.) I can't imagine they find a good coach over 25% into the season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Because of the team struggling, but mostly because Deron wanted him gone.

Anyway, Dwyane Wade has been suspended one game for intentionally kicking Ramon Sessions in the ball yesterday during the Heat-Bobcats game.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Thabeet just got destroyed.


----------



## Xile44

Deron has never had any arguements with Avery. They had a real good off the court relationship. Infact the biggest complaint was that Avery was to friendly and let Deron run things. 

Avery would let Deron get away with anything. Go ahead and read all the summer headlines and you could see how Avery was a factor in Deron resigning.

I'm pretty sure they had a face to face meeting today with Deron acknowledging Avery.

The management is in a huge rush to win.
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They have a real good off the court relationship but Deron goes to the papers to complain about Avery's system instead of keeping it behind closed doors and discussing it with Avery.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Carter, just retire.

Westbrook, keep shooting.

edit - CROWDER


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> They have a real good off the court relationship but Deron goes to the papers to complain about Avery's system instead of keeping it behind closed doors and discussing it with Avery.


They really did have one. So I was shocked when he said that but its so unfair to say he got him fired

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't believe Deron was the sole reason, but I do think him being upset and complaining to the media indirectly about Avery and probably to Billy King, played a big part in it.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> I don't believe Deron was the sole reason, but I do think him being upset and complaining to the media indirectly about Avery and probably to Billy King, played a big part in it.


Billy King should be fired to

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Reindeer Killer said:


> Carter, just retire.
> 
> Westbrook, keep shooting.
> 
> edit - CROWDER


VC has actually been above average this season, unless his production dropped in the past 2-3 weeks badly. He looked like it was 2005 again when the Mavs beat the Knicks.

and yeah, fuck Billy King.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I missed watching Dirk play/


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DAMN what a shot!


----------



## WWE

Wow collison, just wow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That like a floater from the three point line.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Darren Collison with one of the luckiest shots ever.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Plz tell me that wasn't the shot that Carlisle drew up...


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

crawford kills the celtics every damn game. man, they need avery to check him right now. this game is over, fuck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Celtics playing like a bunch of soft bitches tonight. Deserve to lose.

I agree chico, Crawford isn't going off on Avery Bradley.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

this is one of those games where pierce looks like he's 100. bench him for the 2nd half, injure crawford, and they might have a chance.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jeff Green has the same amount of points as Willie Green. Bass is being outplayed by ronny turiaf. caron butler is killing pp whos playing like he weighs 500 pounds. crawford and barnes are out playing our starters.

ive seen enough make a damn trade already. maybe we blew out the nets because they suck?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Too early to give up on this team. If we're still struggling by All-Star break then yeah, I vote for blowing it up but it's still to early. Haven't even played 30 games yet.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

i didnt say blow it up. just make a trade. we need a big for gods sakes


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



StarzNBarz said:


> Jeff Green has the same amount of points as Willie Green. Bass is being outplayed by ronny turiaf. caron butler is killing pp whos playing like he weighs 500 pounds. crawford and barnes are out playing our starters.
> 
> ive seen enough make a damn trade already. maybe we blew out the nets because they suck?


Considering Willie Green is a pretty decent scorer and excellent shooter, I wouldn't put much stock in Willie outscoring Jeff Green. 

Green is garbage, though.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Did you guys expect them to beat the Clippers? Or just look tough against them. Havent the Celtics kinda struggled against almost every elite team theyve faced.

When you say blow up what do you mean Notorious. Are you regretting them resigning KG. and keeping Pierce?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm not regretting anything as Rondo, Pierce and KG haven't been the problem.

It's the Jeff Green's, Jason Terry's, Brandon Bass's, Courtney Lee's, Chris Wilcox's, those guys that we signed to be the supporting cast that are failing. That have all been inconsistent and unreliable.

I agree with what Shaq just said on TNT, you just never knew what you're gonna with this team. They can come out looking the Celtics of old that we're used to in their games against OKC and Brooklyn...and then they came out looking sluggish and soft like they did against the Clippers tonight.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Clippers are good, but they're definitely not going to the WCF this year...idk why people keep suggesting that, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics just looked completely weak against Clippers.

Clippers got Jazz next, good record at home but I don't think they're gonna beat Clippers


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

People suggesting that they will are on the same level of stupidity as you suggesting they won't. They've got an excellent starting 5 and, when healthy, the best bench in the NBA.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*






Play of the season?


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'll take OKC and SA over the Clips in a 7 game series, no doubt. Griz/Clips would be pretty epic, but the Clips are one more year away from being a legit title contender.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Depends a lot on the standings by the end of the season and who get's who in the early rounds.

As far as EC goes, I'm going with Miami/Knicks, wish I could say Bulls if we had Rose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

we need to make a petition to save Bledsoe so he can finally start on a team and become a point guard of the future. he's learned enough under CP3, I seriously want to watch the guy play and be the starter of the team.

and what do you guys think the Trailblazers should do with Aldridge? He's obviously very good, but at the same time he's about to enter the prime of his career and I don't see the Blazers being a contender any time soon unless they could find another big piece which I don't think they can. They should focus on rebuilding some more through the draft and just start over completely from their old era and that is impossible with Aldridge as he keeps them somewhat good as well as being the one player from that old era. Lillard is obviously their future now, but they will need another star to pair him with.


Also every team should be TANKING right now for WIGGINS, da fuck are the Raptors doing. THIS IS THEIR FUCKING CHANCE. A POSSIBLE CANADIAN SUPERSTAR? SHIT HAPPENS ONCE IN A GENERATION. #WENEEDBARGSBACKTOTANK


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Heartbreak loss for my MAVS last night. On one hand, it's reassuring that they can hang w/OKC after some atrocious outings the last few games. On the other, their offense still looks out of whack at times (I'm confident it'll get better when these new guys get used to playing with the GOAT) and Mayo seems to have fallen off the face of the planet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> we need to make a petition to save Bledsoe so he can finally start on a team and become a point guard of the future. he's learned enough under CP3, I seriously want to watch the guy play and be the starter of the team.
> 
> and what do you guys think the Trailblazers should do with Aldridge? He's obviously very good, but at the same time he's about to enter the prime of his career and I don't see the Blazers being a contender any time soon unless they could find another big piece which I don't think they can. They should focus on rebuilding some more through the draft and just start over completely from their old era and that is impossible with Aldridge as he keeps them somewhat good as well as being the one player from that old era. Lillard is obviously their future now, but they will need another star to pair him with.
> 
> 
> Also every team should be TANKING right now for WIGGINS, da fuck are the Raptors doing. THIS IS THEIR FUCKING CHANCE. A POSSIBLE CANADIAN SUPERSTAR? SHIT HAPPENS ONCE IN A GENERATION. #WENEEDBARGSBACKTOTANK


Bledsoe would start on at least 10 teams currently. SAVE.BLEDSOE.

The Blazers came out either yesterday or the day before and said they're not trading Aldridge and that their plan is to rebuild through the draft and free agency. Honestly, the Blazers have a great starting 5 with Lillard/Matthews/Batum/LMA/Hickson, they just have the worst bench in the NBA and that's been their downfall. If they had an average bench, they're a playoff team for sure.

And the Kings are really a joke. Look at J.J. Hickson and how great he's doing in Portland. The Kings really do stunt players growth and really are terrible at developing players. They are by far the worst organization in the NBA. The Kings are holding Jimmer back, Tyreke would be better on a different team, they're not developing Thomas Robinson right, even though Isaiah Thomas is better than Aaron Brooks...they still start him over IT which is stupid. The Kings just have a bunch of young guys with potential but don't know how to develop them. It's sad.

Why should the Raptors be tanking for Wiggins? He's still in high school.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There's a difference between a playoff team and a contender and I don't think a bench would make the Blazers one. they need another star tbh and they would do much better getting one from a high lottery pick rather than free agency where they'll probably end up overpaying a guy that isn't actually that valuable. I just think that Aldridge would be better off as a third star on a team like Bosh is rather than the main guy, although Bosh is quite evidently better than Aldridge and would also be fine as a SIDEKICK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Blazers already have a good chance of making the playoffs with the worst bench in the NBA, I'm just saying if they had an average bench they would be where Golden State is right now IMO.

I agree that a team isn't winning a title with Aldridge as the 1st option but they could definitely win one or at least be a great contender with him as a 2nd option. I think Lillard will surpass Aldridge soon anyway.

The Blazers will likely miss the playoffs and get a lottery pick somewhere around 10-14, which sucks, plus J.J. Hickson is a FA and someone could very well overpay him and he leaves. But Meyers Leonard is also a great prospect and could become their starting center for the future so who knows. It should be interesting to see what the Blazers do.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Meh, I'm one that believes a great bench is a truly only great in the regular season and won't due much for you in the playoffs when most starters are getting 36-40 minutes a game. that's one of the reasons why I don't see Clippers making a finals run this year as I don't think their starting 5 is ready yet as they still prove to be inconsistent at times(a lot more often than they should like), but have reliable backups usually to bail them out, only those backups won't fair very well against great teams in a 7 game series.

Lillard may have already surpassed him as the team's main star. his rookie season is incredible and on Kyrie Irving levels, the only rea difference being how effective he's shooting(which is still pretty good for a rookie, especially from 3 point lad) and the fact that Lillard does a better job of making those around him better with his passing. Although a case can be made that there is only due to the superior quality of teammates that Lillard has to Irving, but that doesn't really matter. Point is that Lillard is fucking amazing as is and will likely grow tremendously in about a year or two. The fact he almost averages 20 ppg as a rookie PPG with almost 7 assists is stellar.


The only problem with this year's draft, correct me if I'm wrong, is that it's very front court heavy for prospects and the Blazers really dnot need more front court depth. There are obviously some star wing players but they'll likely go early, like WIGGINS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

This draft isn't strong, and I wouldn't say it's frontcourt heavy. It's kind of balanced actually, but the two top prospects are bigs (Cody Zeller and Nerlens Noel). There should be some good prospects that aren't bigs around the 10-14 spots in the draft like C.J. McCollum, Anthony Bennett, Trey Burke and and Glenn Robinson III.

Wiggins isn't in college, man. He's in his senior year of high school. Right now Shabazz and Alex Poythress are the two best wing prospects.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

you forgot about SHABAZZ, who is still quite a good prospect I hear.

Wiggins reclassified bro. He's coming this year. In this draft. like a CHAMPION. unless I completely have the wrong idea of what reclassification is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lol, I said in my previous post that Shabazz and Alex Poythress were the two best wing prospects.

Wiggins was supposed to be a junior in high school and graduating in 2014, but he reclassified and is now a senior in high school and will be graduating in 2013. He's coming to college next season, but hasn't decided on what school yet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I say Wiggins and got completely distracted. WIGGINS. :side:


and oh, that's cool too I guess. at least that means Raptors have another season to tank for him. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

This is the Raptors chance. They should let OKC get their pick this year in a weaker draft since is expected to be a strong draft with guys like Wiggins, the Harrison Twins, Julius Randle, Jabari Parker, etc.

This is the Raptors chance to get a guy who could legit be a star, and that wouldn't mind playing in Canada. And if they get lucky Stern will rig it for them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Stern better rig it for them. enough of these euro bums that the Raptors are forced to sign/draft. THEY NEED A STAR, A TRUE STAR. although Val could be that star too in a couple years, but they need a once in a generation star. 


also Wiggins has good timing, Kobe will retire and he will be the new player to receive all my praise and blind faith. :side:


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> This is the Raptors chance. They should let OKC get their pick this year in a weaker draft since is expected to be a strong draft with guys like Wiggins, the Harrison Twins, Julius Randle, Jabari Parker, etc.
> 
> This is the Raptors chance to get a guy who could legit be a star, and that wouldn't mind playing in Canada. And if they get lucky Stern will rig it for them.


:kobe

Please, the Raptors haven't had a successful tank job since 2006, and that was because the talent on that team was absolutely dreadful, barring Bosh, even more-so than this year. Plus, the team is apparently built for "Win-now", so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Colangelo would find a way to fuck it up as usual.

The Raptors need to get rid of that moron. Him and Bargnani need to both be gone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

should hire JERRY instead.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

btw a partnership of Noels/Davis would be fucking awesome or SHABAZZ and Davis.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Hornets wouldn't draft Shabazz, as they already have Eric Gordon and it would be unnecessary to use a top 5 pick to draft a SG when you already have arguably a top 5 SG starting for your team. The Hornets will end up with either Nerlens or Zeller.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

forgot Gordon existed to be completely honest. Can't Shabazz play SF? I guess that would be going too small as Gordon is already 6'3", but VASQUEZ is 6'6". :side:

also vasquez is fucking awesome and deserves to keep his job.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jesus, I also forgot they had Gordon. :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The MAVS better not fuck up the GOAT's home debut.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Gordon is supposed to be making his return tomorrow, unless he suffered a setback.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> The MAVS better not fuck up the GOAT's home debut.


But they're facing Denver.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hoping DIRK gets his legs back soon. His shots have been off. 

edit


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lol @ the heat. missing dat WADE.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Just bought League Pass at a DISCOUNT. :hb


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Ray Allen with dat 2-11 :bron4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Will Bynum shitting on Miami.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Chandler "The Great" Parsons


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Just bought League Pass at a DISCOUNT. :hb


:stern


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Gonna need to watch this to save myself from fixing a bleach milkshake...


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Just bought League Pass at a DISCOUNT. :hb


For the TV or the internet one? 

Thought about doing that one where you pick 5 teams one for when I'm at school but ended up deciding against it.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There was a bundle for like $150 where you can watch on TV, online and on mobile. I have the TV on one game, laptop streaming another, and currently downloading the iPhone app. :hb


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> There was a bundle for like $150 where you can watch on TV, online and on mobile. I have the TV on one game, laptop streaming another, and currently downloading the iPhone app. :hb


:stern :stern


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

HEY

If I didn't like Gallo I'd want to fucking strangle him right now.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There's been a few times this year that I've wanted to strangle Gallo. :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Like his various 1-10 outings? I can see how he incudes quite the love-hate relationship.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

anyways the clippers streak ended tonight.

theres still 8 mins left in the 3rd i know but its basically over.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah, there's those games where he's shooting 1-10 and then decides to try 7 more before the game ends. I'm a big fan of the guy but it's frustrating. Luckily Faried gets half those back in rebounds.

Edit: Starz probably thought the Clips were gonna lose to the Grizzlies in that playoff game last year before NICK YOUNG (aka the 6th man in every 2k franchise I've ever done) happened.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

and so did you. i dont think anyone thought the clips were gonna come back and win that game


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FUCK YOU GALLO

Unrelated: Watching Nash play is truly a thing of beauty.


----------



## WWE

Spurs shooting close to 60% for the night. Daaamn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Seriously, he's so much fun to watch.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lol clips down 7. nice job jazz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

StarzNBarz congratulations on jinxing the Jazz :bron2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

CELTICS FANS ARE A CURSE.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

here comes my monthly visit. the wizards won and wwf is somewhere shedding tears. today was a good day.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How the FUCK is Nash pushing 40. The guy is insane :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> StarzNBarz congratulations on jinxing the Jazz :bron2





Showtime said:


> CELTICS FANS ARE A CURSE.


(Y)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Odom is so shit.

And the Kings are beating the shit out of the Knicks.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

When the hell did Indiana become 17-12? Thought they were starting off slow for some reason but that's pretty good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

no one in the pacific division has a losing record within the division except for the cavs. my god they're still so awful. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Paul George has been great in the month of December and that's been a real big reason why. He had a two or three week stretch where he was putting up something like 25/9/5 on 50+% shooting. His numbers have gone down in the past week or so, but his rise has been a key reason. Them having the #1 defense in the NBA certainly helps as well.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

16 in a row for the clips. 17 wins away from tying the record set by the 1972 lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dumb move by Randy Foye at the end. He should've known better that he wasn't gonna get a call at the end like CP3 did.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Four-in-a-row for the Pacers now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

why does literally no one show Kobe any love? Is it because of how bad the Lakers are doing? Think how much worse they would be without him. 

his. season. has. been. fucking. ridiculous. just. fucking. take. into. perspective. what. he's. doing. in. his. SEVENTEENTH. SEASON.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah, he's playing great. However, when the Lakers are in a rut, he gets blamed for going at it by himself. In other words, he's fucked no matter what he does.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

there is no machine that operates like he can. through all the fucking injuries and incredible minutes he is still playing like a superstar with no real signs of a huge regression. Fucking Wade regressed faster than he did.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What amazes me if the efficiency with which he's playing. Sure, he's chucking up shots, but now that Nash is back, everything is being done within the system. Him and Nash together is a joy to watch.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FUARRRRK what a day today.

Jazz/Clipper
Knicks/Mavericks
76ers/GSW


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> why does literally no one show Kobe any love? Is it because of how bad the Lakers are doing? Think how much worse they would be without him.


I think it is just a case of people taking greatness for granted after you see it for so long. It's like, what can Kobe do now that makes people say "wow!" He already has multiple championships, all-star appearance, an 81-point game, etc. It's like the norm for him to play crazy & I think sometimes people sort of forget just how good he really is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



> The Toronto Raptors are expected to trade Andrea Bargnani before the end of the 2012-13 season.
> 
> One source close to the situation said Friday that Bargnani is "a lock to be moved."
> 
> Bargnani has two years and $22 million left on his contract.


:cheer :cheer



> The Boston Celtics and Detroit Pistons are two teams that have made it clear they are highly interested in DeMarcus Cousins if and when he becomes available, according to front office sources.
> 
> Still, Cousins assuredly has plenty more teams interested in acquiring him from the Sacramento Kings.


:cuss: :cuss: :gun:


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Good

KG would be a good mentor

LolPistons


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cousins is a lost cause. He was a headcase at Kentucky, he's a headcase in Sacramento, hell, the guy was a headcase at the Olympics training camp.

I fail to see how Doc Rivers or KG will change anything. Gortat is the better option, as the asking price will probably be lower than what Sacramento wants for Cousins, he's a better fit for the team and probably a better player.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cousins would fit great in Boston, bunch of assholes there.:kg3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Drummond/Monroe/Cousins?

Oh lawd...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There's no way Detroit gets Cousins without giving up one of Monroe/Drummond.

And I'm not even a Pistons fan but I'd be highly pissed if they trade Drummond.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

MAGIC.

you a bitch.

calling you out.

not really.


but you said you more wanted content in this thread, and less one-line posts about the favorite teams, etc...and such. 

so anyway, EVERYONE, let's discuss a topic. who is the best player to never make an all-star team? let's say modern times, so just players drafted in 2002 or recent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Players drafted since 2002...

I'd have to say Josh Smith.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Smith is a nice shoutout.

averaging about 16 ppg, 8 rpg, 2.5 apg, and 2 bpg the past 7 years.

he's no LUOL DENG. who was going to be my vote until i remembered that he made the AS game last year. fux!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Smith should've made the All-Star Game last year. A damn shame he didn't.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'd consider anyone in the NBA to still be considered in "modern times," so my vote goes to Lamar Odom. 

Conforming to your criteria, I'd say Ben Gordon ('06-'08), Al Jefferson, Josh Smith, Kevin Martin, Monta Ellis, Rudy Gay, etc...

There's some other guys that are just starting to really show what they can be (Holiday/Curry/LARRY SANDERS/etc.)

*Edit:* Roy had a setback with his knees and is out for an unknown amount of time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Martin and Monta never really were All-Star caliber players, they just scored a lot of points on mediocre teams, especially Monta.

Odom only had one season where I think he could've been an All-Star and that was 2010-11.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm going to agree...Martin and Monta ain't shit.

Ben Gordon was really good. Especially in DRose's first year. He was the dude in Chicago for a solid 3 years.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

2010-11? Why? 

'00-'01: 17.2 Points, 7.8 Rebounds, 5.2 Assists, 1 Steal, 1.6 Blocks
'03-'04: 17.1 Points, 9.7 Rebounds, 4.1 Assists, 1.1 Steals. 0.6 Blocks
'06-'07: 15.9 Points, 9.8 Rebounds, 4.8 Assists, 0.9 Steals, 0.6 Blocks

There's a couple of years where he averaged 10+ rebounds, but his scoring and assist numbers weren't at up to par with some of his other great years.

*Edit:* IDK, I was just going through lists of drafted players and mentioning anyone who have had good numbers. Could make a case for Brook Lopez as well, I suppose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Too bad Brook is soft as pillows. 

Rudy Gay is a good mention. Averaging 19.5 ppg, 6 rpg the past 5 years. And an intricate part of Memphis revival.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> 2010-11? Why?
> 
> '00-'01: 17.2 Points, 7.8 Rebounds, 5.2 Assists, 1 Steal, 1.6 Blocks
> '03-'04: 17.1 Points, 9.7 Rebounds, 4.1 Assists, 1.1 Steals. 0.6 Blocks
> '06-'07: 15.9 Points, 9.8 Rebounds, 4.8 Assists, 0.9 Steals, 0.6 Blocks
> 
> There's a couple of years where he averaged 10+ rebounds, but his scoring and assist numbers weren't at up to par with some of his other great years.
> 
> *Edit:* IDK, I was just going through lists of drafted players and mentioning anyone who have had good numbers. Could make a case for Brook Lopez as well, I suppose.


Ok yeah I'll give you 03-04. Forgot all about that season, that was probably the best year of his career when he led the Heat on that playoff run. Wade gets all the credit but he was a rookie and wasn't the Wade that everyone knows him as then, Odom was the best player on that team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'll throw Andre Miller's name in the ring, too. Most consistent player in the NBA. 

Yes, he's a bit too old to fit your criteria, but WHY do you make the rules around here, Mikey? :kobe2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Mikey Damage said:


> MAGIC.
> 
> you a bitch.
> 
> calling you out.
> 
> not really.
> 
> 
> but you said you more wanted content in this thread, and less one-line posts about the favorite teams, etc...and such.
> 
> so anyway, EVERYONE, let's discuss a topic. who is the best player to never make an all-star team? let's say modern times, so just players drafted in 2002 or recent.


Who is that fine ass mami in your sig bro? DAYUM.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

kate beckinsale.

WWF, because. i chose 2002 because it was 10 years ago. 

Andre Miller was apart of that 1999 draft class. Good draft class. Odom, Miller, Manu, Marion, Brand, B. Davis, Terry, Artest.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Andre Miller's still damn good, too. That's what happens when your game is based off of skill and not athleticism. Guys like Westbrook are going to be scrubs when they're Miller's age.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Westbrook will be like Steve Francis & Marbury were when they got old.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So, playing in China?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I was talking more of being a scrub but yeah playing in China works too I guess :side:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Totally lost track of the topic.......

Anyway, Bibby is someone who hasn't been mentioned yet though he was drafted pre-02. 2010 Bogut was definitely an all-star caliber player given the quality of big men. 

Rod Strickland and Petrovic if you wanna go really old school.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah Bogut should've been an All-Star in 09-10. And Bibby should've made at least one with the Kings in the early 2000's.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bogut should've probably went over Horford, don't think the Bucks were doing too hot at the time tho but that didn't stop them from jizzing all over David Lee and his stats.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bibby never made an All-Star game with the Kings? WTF?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Crazy thing is I don't remember the guard comp. in the West being that good from the 02-04 period. 

Kobe was a lock and Francis was getting voted in as a starter but besides that, Nash wasn't the Nash we know, GP was on the decline, Marbury wasn't winning at all and I don't even remember who else you had.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Man I love that Kings team from the early 2000's.. Brings back fond memories.

Also reminds me of Stern rigging the 2002 WCF between the Lakers/Kings.. Disgusting.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There was def. something up with the officiating but SACtown choked too. Shooting 53% from the line in game 7 is inexcusable and who can forget that PEJA airball on a wide open spot up 3? This was the reigning 3 pt shootout champ at that point. fpalm

Closing teams out was a problem for them. Bibby was the only guy who went hard in the clutch. Webber would play soft and his balls would disappear to the point where Tyra Banks wouldn't even find them.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



#Mark said:


> Man I love that Kings team from the early 2000's.. Brings back fond memories.
> 
> Also reminds me of Stern rigging the 2002 WCF between the Lakers/Kings.. Disgusting.


That rivalry was intense! You never see that these days


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That's cause nowadays Webber would've left the Kings after they lost to the Lakers in 2001 and joined LA.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Eric Gordon expects to make his season debut tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The answer to the question is Josh Smith since he's been snubbed so many times. Soon the answer will be Gay as he is never getting in with Durant/Griffin/Love/etc.



Notorious said:


> Cousins is a lost cause. He was a headcase at Kentucky, he's a headcase in Sacramento, hell, the guy was a headcase at the Olympics training camp.
> 
> I fail to see how Doc Rivers or KG will change anything. Gortat is the better option, as the asking price will probably be lower than what Sacramento wants for Cousins, he's a better fit for the team and probably a better player.




Smart is shit, they have no good vets, and theirs owners are retarded. Cousins would be fine if there was someone with authority around him that could put him in his place and talk down to him and make sure he's not a moron 24/7. don't go ahead and call him a lost cause already. :kobe


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Webber :vettel

Top 5 passing big man of all time


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cousins acted an ass at Kentucky and he acted an ass during the Olympic training camp, can people please quit acting like it's only because of the situation in Sacramento. It's his personality, it's him. He couldn't kept his act together around Jerry Colangelo, Coach K and some of the greatest basketball players in the world for a two week span. At Kentucky he was in a winning environment, playing with 7 other future NBA players. For a college team, that is very damn talented.

Maybe he would change if people started holding Cousins accountable for his actions instead of babying him and placing the blame on others. You know, just like Cousins does himself? Cousins shoots 40 percent for the season, a result of playing selfish ball and taking terrible shots "Oh it's his teammates fault, it's only because his teammates suck". Cousins acts an ass and throws a temper tantrum in the MIDDLE of a fucking game, that was so excessive he had to be left in the locker room during halftime and suspended by the team "Oh he's just in a bad environment. If he was on a team with veterans he suddenly wouldn't be an immature, bipolar moron."

You guys are delusional if you think just putting Cousins on a veteran team will change him. It's his personality, it's who he is. He won't change. Especially with how people baby him and never hold him accountable of his actions. Hell, look at him right now. He's acting an ass in Sacramento, throwing tantrums left and right and now has teams running to play Captain Save-A-Hoe under the impression that Cousins will dramatically change his attitude and persona. The only way I see him changing is if he ends up in an Andray Blatche like situation, where his attitude and antics have him on the brink of dropping out of the NBA and he gets one last chance.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Cousins acted an ass at Kentucky and he acted an ass during the Olympic training camp, can people please quit acting like it's only because of the situation in Sacramento. It's his personality, it's him. He couldn't kept his act together around Jerry Colangelo, Coach K and some of the greatest basketball players in the world for a two week span. At Kentucky he was in a winning environment, playing with 7 other future NBA players. For a college team, that is very damn talented.
> 
> Maybe he would change if people started holding Cousins accountable for his actions instead of babying him and placing the blame on others. You know, just like Cousins does himself? Cousins shoots 40 percent for the season, a result of playing selfish ball and taking terrible shots "Oh it's his teammates fault, it's only because his teammates suck". Cousins acts an ass and throws a temper tantrum in the MIDDLE of a fucking game, that was so excessive he had to be left in the locker room during halftime and suspended by the team "Oh he's just in a bad environment. If he was on a team with veterans he suddenly wouldn't be an immature, bipolar moron."
> 
> You guys are delusional if you think just putting Cousins on a veteran team will change him. It's his personality, it's who he is. He won't change. Especially with how people baby him and never hold him accountable of his actions. Hell, look at him right now. He's acting an ass in Sacramento, throwing tantrums left and right and now has teams running to play Captain Save-A-Hoe under the impression that Cousins will dramatically change his attitude and persona. The only way I see him changing is if he ends up in an Andray Blatche like situation, where his attitude and antics have him on the brink of dropping out of the NBA and he gets one last chance.


The olympics weren't really a long term thing. There's a difference between being around a good coach/vets for a whole year and being at a camp type thing for 2 weeks. And tbf, I think he deserved to act like an ass after he outplayed everyone and got no recognition for it.

The second paragraph is exactly why he needs vets and a good coach around him. THEY WOULD HOLD HIM ACCOUNTABLE.

Yo Kobe, what was that that Phil Jackson called you? Not coachable? ah yes, the kid with an attitude that listened to no one, had a terrible shot selection, refused to take accountability and just thought he was better than everyone. The kid with a personality that would never change and was too hard to coach. Ah yes, that was you, Kobe. Look how much has changed. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So because Kobe changed means Cousins will?

Cousins has way more issues than Kobe did. Last time I checked I've never heard of Kobe throwing tantrums in the middle of the games, nor did have ever heard of Kobe being suspended for acting an ass and throwing tantrums like an immature brat.

You think the Kings don't hold Cousins accountable for his actions? You think the Kings GM's/coaches/players just let Cousins do whatever he wants and never say anything to him? Players have gotten in his face about how he acts before, he's been suspended and fined by the coaching staff and front office, among other things. People need to stop living in this fantasy world. Cousins has a serious problem, he's borderline bipolar, I fail to see how putting him on a veteran team will change that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

no I'm saying a player can change over time, especially when they're as young as Cousins is. Once again, to give up on a 23 year old for personality issues is crazy, especially one with this much talent. Cousins has never had a season where he had some type a authority figure vet or coach in his presence. You not wanting Cousins on the Celtics is ridiculous because of how good he could possibly make them. Btw Rondo does the shit you just said.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Rondo acts an ass at times too, I'm not defending him. What does that have to do with Cousins? See this is the shit I'm talking about, people always deflecting the situation onto others. This has nothing to do with Rondo.

Cousins is a lunatic, that's why I'm giving up on him. His problems go deeper than just immaturity. I would be surprised if he doesn't have bipolar disorder. Paul Westphal apparently tried to be an authority figure...the result, Cousins got him fired.

I wouldn't mind Cousins on the Celtics but I'm not giving up any of Rondo, KG, Pierce or Bradley. Not for that unstable, immature, idiotic, inefficient, moronic fuck. It's not worth it. Doc Rivers is just a kiss-ass, he won't change anything. And what makes you think Cousins will listen to KG or Rondo?

The only person in the NBA I could see "changing" Cousins is Pop and San Antonio would never trade for a player like him.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Not a ton of great games tonight. I guess I'll watch Rockets @ Thunder.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Rondo acts an ass at times too, I'm not defending him. What does that have to do with Cousins? See this is the shit I'm talking about, people always deflecting the situation onto others. This has nothing to do with Rondo.
> 
> Cousins is a lunatic, that's why I'm giving up on him. His problems go deeper than just immaturity. I would be surprised if he doesn't have bipolar disorder. Paul Westphal apparently tried to be an authority figure...the result, Cousins got him fired.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Cousins on the Celtics but I'm not giving up any of Rondo, KG, Pierce or Bradley. Not for that unstable, immature, idiotic, inefficient, moronic fuck. It's not worth it. Doc Rivers is just a kiss-ass, he won't change anything. And what makes you think Cousins will listen to KG or Rondo?
> 
> The only person in the NBA I could see "changing" Cousins is Pop and San Antonio would never trade for a player like him.


I wasn't deflecting, I compared him to Rondo as Rondo has a similar problem. Obviously when you say a player has no hopes I'm going to compare him to players that have the same or have had the same problems in the past that have overcome it. 


Paul can't command respect in a lockerroom as he isn't seen as that great of a coach. If you can get a coach fired like Cousins can then obviously he wasn't going to respect him. He can't get Doc, Pop, etc fired just by trying which would force him to listen or suffer possible benching. Of course that's what the Kings are trying to do now.

And Cousins would change under Kobe or face the wrath of fucking Kobe. Although he would never end up a Laker.


----------



## WWE

Raptors up by 24....

Never found the appeal for bargnani

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

...or could he just request a trade and have a bunch of other teams lined up trying to trade for him because they think they can change him...

Rondo never really overcame anything. He's had a couple outbursts but he's not a headcase and is highly respected in the locker room by his teammates as the leader of the team. The only teammate he's ever had a bad relationship with is Ray Allen and if everyone can get along with Rondo besides Ray, then Rondo probably isn't the problem.

Cousins is not immune to the death stare.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Anyways concerning tonight's game.

- MKG with 18/7 in the first half alone. :bron2
- The Raptors are so much better without Bargnani. Colangelo needs to get over his man-crush and trade Bargnani.
- Not saying this because of one game but the Raptors made a great pick with Ross. You can sig this, quote it, I don't care. I think Ross can be the best SG of this draft and be better than Waiters, Beal, Rivers, Lamb and any other ****** that was picked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Waiters is going to be the man one day.

I say fire Bryan and trade DeRozan and Bargs. I like both of them but they're both overpaid and Ross can take DeRozan's spot. Raptors literally just need to start over which means getting rid of Derozan, Bargs, and Jose(who I actually like and respect very much but he has no place on the team when it's this bad, he needs to go to a contender).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Magic, you know Bargnani & Jose are getting traded to the Lakers for Pau right?

And the Hawks are fucking good. Getting rid of Joe Johnson was addition by subtraction. 18-9 and the best road record in the East. CAN WE GIVE THEM THEIR PROPS?!!

But seriously, I hope they don't turn out like Philly from last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

id rather stop watching basketball than watch the bargs on the lakers. LEGIT. Pringles has already made this the least liked Lakers team in a long time for me, and that's with three of my favorite players in the league on it with Pau, Nash, and Kobe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm just saying, don't be surprised when it happens.

Bargnani is Pringles wet dream at PF. A stretch four that really thinks he's a SG. :kobe3

Nash & Jose would be the best PG duo in the NBA, either them or CP3/Bledsoe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wait, doesn't Bargs have three years left on his deal? It's obviously not happening then, we can't get Lebron with him on our team. :kobe3


----------



## Xile44

Lopez 21/6 in 1st half. He's really having a good season. Going under the radar.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Wait, doesn't Bargs have three years left on his deal? It's obviously not happening then, we can't get Lebron with him on our team. :kobe3


Lakers starting lineup in 2014

PG - Westbrook
SG - SHABAZZ
SF - LeBron
PF - LOVE
C - Dwight

DYNASTY.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

just feel like pointing out that I'm the with the Raptors in my career mode(they drafted me). Throughout the whole season I've been saying I don't get along Bargnani, telling them to trade Bargnani, telling them I want other big men on our team and so far they've traded their great pick for MKG which sent DeRozan to the bench with reduced minutes and then traded for LMA by trading Lowry. WHAT IS WITH THIS FUCKING RAPTOR OBSESSION WITH THIS MAN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Colangelo will never depart from Bargnani...whether it's real life or a video game.

Unless he's trading him to the Lakers :kobe3

It's inevitable, bro. Me and you sig bet, that Bargnani gets traded to the Lakers.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> id rather stop watching basketball than watch the bargs on the lakers. LEGIT. Pringles has already made this the least liked Lakers team in a long time for me, and that's with three of my favorite players in the league on it with Pau, Nash, and Kobe.


:lmao Who is Pringles?? Holy shit that is funny. Dwight Howard is easily my least favorite player in the entire league, beating out Russell Westbrook. I just hate everything about Howard. Him immaturity, his decision-making, the way he pouts while on the court & takes his sweet-ass time to get up the floor. Everything to him is a joke but he's still making millions. It pisses me off. I actually felt bad for Lakers fans when I heard he was going there because I figured he was bringing all of his drama with him.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pringles = D'Antoni, no? Looks just like the Pringles logo with that fucking mustache.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's uncanny.


----------



## WWE

Notorious said:


> Lakers starting lineup in 2014
> 
> PG - Westbrook
> SG - SHABAZZ
> SF - LeBron
> PF - LOVE
> C - Dwight
> 
> DYNASTY.


Lol WOW 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bucks spanking the Heat...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Make a FUCKING TRADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Are you surprised that we're getting our asses kicked?

Did you really think we stood a chance against this Warriors team without both Rondo & Bradley? And it doesn't help that Pierce is having by far his worst game this season. Missing wide open shot after wide open shot.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

excuses excuses. its all the same from you celtics fans.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Who the fuck are they going to trade? Do you really think there's anyone of true value on that roster, outside of Rondo?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lolgreen.


btw I agree with WWF, I was just going to laugh if someone actually suggested Green. Celtic fans think they're the Lakers and get Nash like player with some useless picks.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

we got bass courtney lee jeff green barbosa sullinger melo avery bradley and picks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Who the fuck wants Jeff Green and his contract?

The Celtics have no assets. The only players on the Celtics that have any trade value at all are Rondo and Bradley.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bass in 27 minutes: 8 points with 5.5 boards on .431 shooting. No one wants that *****. He's also probably overpaid.

Lee: He won't get you anything good.

Green: have you seen his contract? :lmao

Melo: a d leaguer is going to get you something?

Barbosa: waiver wire stuff right there bro.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bradley might have some value. Everyone else? LOL

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL & Melo/Barbosa


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Celtics need to just go for something small. Go out and give Milwaukee a draft pick for Dalembert and call it a day. It's not like they use the guy, he isn't even in their rotation.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics need to just go for something small. Go out and give Milwaukee a draft pick for Dalembert and call it a day. It's not like they use the guy, he isn't even in their rotation.


RESPOND TO MY PM

plz


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wish Bradley was playing so he could've made Klay Thompson his little bitch.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Barnes having a huge night :cheer


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

My Bulls went out there & got the W.

D.Rose should be back in a month :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DANNY AINGE CAN SUCK A DISEASED DICK FOR GIVING JEFF GREEN THAT FUCKING CONTRACT!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

tbf, it has to be one of the worst contracts in the last decade. players that got max deals that didn't deserve them like Joe, Lewis, and Gilbert at least played like a superstar before getting their contracts. Jeff Green was decent with a lot of shot attempts with a stacked team on the Thunder but nothing more and had shown he wasn't much when he played that half season with Boston. He then misses a year and they think he's going to get better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The thing that I find funniest. In the 2011 season before we found out about Jeff's heart issues and voided his contract, Danny and Jeff agreed to like a 1 year, 7 mil contract. He has heart surgery and misses a year and Danny gives him a 4 year, 36 mil contract. FUCKING COMICAL.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jeff Great may not have the skill. He may not have the ability. But, what he does have is HEART.














:favre4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jeff Green can fuck off and go back to OKC. Or not even there, just get the fuck away from Boston.

I want BIG BABY back. Brandon Bass can suck a fucking dick.
I want JESUS back. JET can suck a fucking dick.
I want TA back. Lee can suck a fucking dick.
I want 3'TWAUN back. Barbosa can suck a fucking dick.
I want STEAMER back. Wilcox can suck a fucking dick.

I think that's covered everyone I'm pissed at.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

21-10 :cool2


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How many years are on Pierce's and Garnett's contracts?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Garnett just signed a 3 year deal this offseason but this is probably his final season.

I think Pierce's contract ends after next season.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pierce 4-20. Ouch.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Trade Pierce and Rondo, time to rebuild.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> DANNY AINGE CAN SUCK A DISEASED DICK FOR GIVING JEFF GREEN THAT FUCKING CONTRACT!













Notorious said:


> Jeff Green can fuck off and go back to OKC. Or not even there, just get the fuck away from Boston.
> 
> *I want BIG BABY back. Brandon Bass can suck a fucking dick.*
> I want JESUS back. JET can suck a fucking dick.
> I want TA back. Lee can suck a fucking dick.
> I want 3'TWAUN back. Barbosa can suck a fucking dick.
> I want STEAMER back. Wilcox can suck a fucking dick.
> 
> I think that's covered everyone I'm pissed at.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Roger Sterling said:


> Trade Pierce and Rondo, time to rebuild.


They definitely need to do something. Garnett & Pierce are in the twilight of their careers, to say the least & I don't think Rondo is the guy to put a team solely on his back to carry them to championships. Even before Ray Allen took off, it was apparent that they had been passed by in the East.

I have no idea what they are going to do...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Here you go Danny.

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=a2yfze7 
http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=c5ad74g (probably have to give up sully instead of joseph)
http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=at2note
http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bjx8aro
http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ahy2prh


These are just the basics. I'll get working on some more later.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I know that's wishful thinking, but the only one of those that would ever be possible is the the Thomas one. Come on man, you just gotta live with your shit team. :kobe


----------



## Nov

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bucks over Miami. Some consistency would be nice, lost easily at home to the Cavs last week. I guess you can't really predict how we are going to play on any given night with Jennings and Ellis as our backcourt. Jennings getting back to some of that early season form though. Lovely.


----------



## Nov

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Also Larry Sanders has to be the most improved player in the league to this point of the season. Leading the league in blocks, 20th in rebounds, and he's only playing 24 minutes a game. His offensive game has improved considerably too; 9 points on 55% shooting, again in only 24 minutes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Walker has improved a lot as well.

Same with Harden and Asik.

Hickson too.

Noah as well

Paul George

Jrue Holiday should win it. he's playing like a superstar. Evan Turner improved massively as well.

Vucevic.

OJ Mayo.


Those are probably all the people in the running this year. Sanders certainly isn't alone.


----------



## Notorious

You know the Celtics are only 2.5 games back from the 4th seed and we haven't even seen the team at full strength.

StarzNBarz, as far as your trades go...

- Why would the Hornets trade Robin Lopez, who's having a great season for the struggling Courtney Lee when they already have like 5 SG's?
- Sure maybe there is a chance we can acquire Varejao, but should we really trade two of our best projects for a 30 year old, injury prone center? Yeah Varejao is having a great year, but not only will he probably never put up numbers like that again...but it doesn't make us a championship team.
- Do you watch the Bobcats play? Tyrus Thomas is awful and he's on a terrible contract, and you want to trade 3 players for him alone? C'mon son...
- Why the hell would Dallas make that trade?
- LOL at the 5th one, no chance Ray Allen will ever come back to Boston and why should Miami a team clearly in win-now mode, downgrade from Ray to Terry?

Your trade scenarios are awful and unrealistic.

And as far as MIP goes, Harden is pretty much a lock to win it.

Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't know about that Notorious, you can argue that Jrue deserves just as much. He's proving himself to be a superstar this year and that's just as much of jump as Harden.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jrue does deserve it but Harden has the media hype machine behind him and if I'm not mistaken, people in the media vote for MIP....

Anyway, here's another topic we can discuss in here. Who do you guys think have been the biggest contract busts from this past offseason so far this season.

My picks:
Jeff Green (4 years, 36 mil): 9.6 PPG on 42/32/81 shooting, 3.2 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.8 SPG, 0.6 BPG
Ersan Ilyasova (5 years, 40 mil): 8.6 PPG on 39/35/76 shooting, 5.5 RPG, 1.5 APG, 0.7 SPG, 0.3 BPG
Roy Hibbert (4 years, 58 mil): 9.5 PPG on 40/0/64 shooting, 8.2 RPG, 2.7 BPG, 1.5 APG, 0.6 SPG


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Ilyasova has he has been effectively replaced by Sanders.

Hibbert's defense still makes a major impact even though his numbers are lacking this year. And the center market is ridiculous so not much can be said about that.

GREEN was signed for the future, a major bust though. Although he has literally no talent and didn't deserve it any way. Never had a year that called for this so he wins.


Btw notorious, it's going to me and you for the best NBA poster of the forum in rantsmania. Hope you enjoying winning. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why are you The LadyKiller? :lmao

Hibbert has been pretty terrible, and Green should've never gotten that contract. Ilyasova lost his job as a starter essentially to Marquis Daniels.

You'll probably win. The Aussies will vote for you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

AUSSIES. We already had this discussion, but I do contribute to discussion in this thread as much as you, I just don't post as much news as you. Also I talk about basketball a lot in the CHATBOX. oh well, it's a meaningless award thingy anyways. beating you would be fun nonetheless. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Me and you carry this thread pretty much.

This thread would be dead without me and you. No offense to anyone else.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I was looking at the post counts and saw TLK's name and thought I only had 108 posts in here. :lmao

But yeah, you moreso than me now but last year before our premium access we both had over 1000 posts in this thread and CARRIED it pretty well. Heatwave adds quite a bit of posts as well tbf.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

HeatWave too.

And people are always talking about basketball in the chatbox.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why is it that every time a super team is made that they are somehow predicted to be going for that Bulls' win record? Like does chemistry mean nothing to anyone? Like I still laugh every time I hear someone say the Heat will do it as it will NEVER happen. Ever. Hell, they probably can't even recreate what Lebron was doing in the regular with Cleveland. They are however a team made to win championships and that should be good enough for people. I don't know if that's the case with the Lakers yet, because we haven't seen them at full strength for a long enough time, but I believe the same will be true for them. Not every team is built to win like that Bulls team was and certainly no team today. If any team was going to do it it could perhaps be the Thunder in a couple of years if they keep most of their team together while developing their younger guys into even better role players, but other than that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

notorious is a modern version of wwetna1

heatwave, wwf, jm and I are the vets of the thread. we decided to pass the torch to younger talent.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm 99% sure this thread was never this active when you guys were holding it up. :kobe

And wwetna1 fan is still around and kicking on another forum. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Did you just compare me to PSYCH?

Anyway Magic, this is a team that the Thunder could've realistically had this season...

Westbrook/Bledsoe
Sefolosha/Harden
Durant/?
Ibaka/Collison
Perkins/Thabeet

Definitely capable of 72 wins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The only reason I say Thunder is because Durant has a drive about him where is set to win every game and has that KILLER INSTINCT that only Kobe/Jordan have shown as shooters in the past that can carry his team to victories when they need it most. Maybe it's not possible, Jordan's ridiculous talents combined with his ridiculous athleticism combined with his ridiculous will to win will perhaps never be matched again(inb4 someone mentions Lebron to give me a good laugh).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LeBron isn't consistent enough in crunch time. He has games where he just completely takes over down the stretch and then he has games where down the stretch he's passive and just seems to not want the ball in his hands at all and want his teammates to do the work for him and bail him out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/12/30/heats-lost-weekend-a-hiccup/

holy fuck NBA.com has had me laughing my off recently. first the thunder/heat "rivalry" being compared to the Celtics/Lakers and now they're saying 4 games in 5 nights is too brutal. You know, like Pop said which is why he rested his starters which he got a ton of shit for. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

NBA.com lost all their credibility during the playoffs when they posted that article begging the Celtics to lose game 7 against the Heat for "real basketball fans."


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

yeah they have been fucked up lately. it's actually really annoying as I did like reading their articles for the most part before(still enjoy Aldridge's articles), but now it's just unbearable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

David Aldridge is great, Sekou Smith is alright too but the other guys are just so biased towards Miami and OKC. It's pathetic.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The LadyKiller said:


> I'm 99% sure this thread was never this active when you guys were holding it up. :kobe


not sure. wwetna was a post whore back then and guys like lethalweapon and jeffdivalover were posting on the regular.



The LadyKiller said:


> And wwetna1 fan is still around and kicking on another forum. :lmao


that's hilarious. which forum is he posting on?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hickson isn't improved :kobe2 He's doing the exact same shit that he did in Portland LAST year, but ya'll fucks didn't notice.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Champ said:


> not sure. wwetna was a post whore back then and guys like lethalweapon and jeffdivalover were posting on the regular.
> 
> 
> 
> that's hilarious. which forum is he posting on?


can't name it due to it being the other wrestlingforum, but it's the one everyone left to go to back in 2009/2010. He's one of the people that stayed over there because he was banned here. :lmao



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Hickson isn't improved :kobe2 He's doing the exact same shit that he did in Portland LAST year, but ya'll fucks didn't notice.


He was doing that while Aldridge was hurt though and his numbers weren't actually that much better than this year's even though he had a bigger role then and more minutes. He's actually playing a lot better this year in terms of PER(I fucking hate this stat but whatever) and efficiency while also doing it alongside ALdridge.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Is there any argument against Lillard being ROY so far this season? Didn't think so.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

there is. davis has better all around stats despite playing six less minutes a game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DRose back in mid-to-late February?

We're going to be a dangerous 6 seed in the playoffs. :mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> Royce White says he won't play for Rockets' D League team, citing "unsafe" atmosphere of team officials making mental health calls.





> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> In statement, White says he wants to play, but only "with the collaboration and recommendation of trained professionals."





> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> White says HOU has only given an "image" of support, & provided info that is "extremely misleading, and a lot of times totally inaccurate."


I'm sorry if I sound insensitive, but this dude is a frigging clown. Before the draft, he said he had already gotten over his fear of flying, and suddenly, after he signs that guaranteed contract, he can't fly? Only did it so he could get drafted in the 1st round and make off with that money.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Royce is only acting like that because they're sending him to the D-League on an assignment. He's a diva that I feel is exploiting his disorder. He'll be out of the league soon. Especially since no one wanted to draft him but Houston and if he ruins his time in Houston, he's done.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Sad thing is, he was actually a good player.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Royce White can fuck off for all I care.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Im actually glad he didn't fall to the Celtics. Id rather have Fab Melo.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

"In hindsight of the recent tragedies in this country, that had mental illness variables, you would think it would encourage people to act more proactively in that arena."


Royce White is a straight dickhead for that statement alone. How can anyone invokes the Connecticut tragedy to leverage their position? That's just sickening.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What a fucking clown.

He's claiming him being sent to the D-League on an assignment, like almost EVERY FUCKING ROOKIE has to go through is an "unsafe atmosphere."


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Rockets are fine without him. Just release the ****** so I don't have to hear his shit anymore or at least it won't be reported anymore.


----------



## Arcade

Why can't they just release him?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The fuck has happened to Mayo? Guy was a legit all-star for most of the season but has disappeared off the face of the Earth.

Last 4 games: 7 ppg, 25% FG, 5 TO :bosh


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Arcade said:


> Why can't they just release him?


Guaranteed contracts for first round picks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They can release him, they would just have to buy out his contract.

Shit like this is why the NBA needs non-guaranteed contracts like the NFL.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOL, NFL Contracts are terrible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Not make all contracts non-guaranteed. But shit at least make some of them non-guaranteed.

Actually, I think the NBA can make contracts non-guaranteed, but majority of players will only accept guaranteed.


----------



## Xile44

So Lopez is now averaging 18.7/7.

He leads all centers in scoring, ranked 15 in all NBA scoring and is 5th in most shots blocked per game.

Meanwhile all the talk is Deron struggling, JJ struggling but what about Lopez who is carrying the Nets and quietly living up to his contract

He really does deserve some all.star consideration and I wont be shocked if he gets in.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Only so many big men can get in. If KG does indeed get voted in, then we're looking at like two spots open at center.

Bosh
Lopez
Noah
Chandler
Horford
Varejao

Two or three of those guys are probably getting left out, so it should be interesting to see who makes it in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Vaj won't make it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lopez doesn't deserve entry over Horford/Noah/Varejao.


----------



## Xile44

WWF Why not though? I'm curious 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They all get far more rebounds, far more assists, and even Noah gets as many blocks. Lopez's 3-4 more points than them doesn't make up for the rebounding defecit. Shit, Varejao gets twice as many boards.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Noah deserves to make the All-Star team.

Has been the best passing big in the league for a couple years now, and his defense has always been on point.

If Whoreford can make an All-Star appearance, Joakim is long overdue.


----------



## Xile44

His rebounding has been fine, though it could be better, he's on pace to bring it up along with his scoring. His last 5 games has been averaging 11 boards
Nets as a team are fine at rebounding.

He's also improved the Nets defense and has been carrying the Nets while JJ and Deron are playing like bums.

It can be argued Vaj is putting up those numbers on a team with 7 wins. In Vajs absence Tristian Thompson is averaging 12/12

Noah and Horford are playing well to but I don't see why Lopez doesn't at least deserve a mention


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So Lopez has been putting up empty stats for the past 3 years then?


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

varejao's season is overrated. someone has to rebound on that atrocious team.


----------



## Xile44

Amazing_Cult said:


> So Lopez has been putting up empty stats for the past 3 years then?


Well its been argued to death that he couldn't join an all star team because of that.

I don't think Vaj is putting up empty stats I just feel that guys playing on a team that is performing at least decent should get more dap. Luckily that's not how the all star game works its not based on team performance.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> Well its been argued to death that he couldn't join an all star team because of that.
> 
> I don't think Vaj is putting up empty stats I just feel that guys playing on a team that is performing at least decent should get more dap. Luckily that's not how the all star game works its not based on team performance.


Trust me, some of the voting is definitely based on team performance.

If it wasn't, Kevin Martin would be a 3-time All-Star by now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

If you're on a terrible team with a record like the Cavs, you either have to have a reputation as a great player (Deron Williams on Nets last year) or put up mind-blowing numbers (Love in recent years).


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's fucking depressing watching the Mavs lately.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DIRK.


----------



## WWE

Spurs destroy the mavericks again. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FUCK


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

According to Sam Amico, the Kings will have a "very tough time" turning down the Bobcats offer for DeMarcus Cousins.

We shall see...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics really suck right now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yes they do. This team is a fucking joke.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

...

there's no words.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fire Doc, trade Pierce, trade Rondo, trade KG, trade everyone. Blow this shit up.

Fire Danny Ainge too while we're at it.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

celtics have to be the worst team in the league right now. lee is the biggest joke in the history of the nba, and pierce is trying to take the crown. doc doesn't know how to coach. doesn't bring barbosa in till 4 minutes left to go in the game? no defense, no spacing, no shooting, no passing, no heart, disgrace. i'm ashamed to be a fan.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I feel you guys' pain.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao

I fucking love Celtics fans. Love 'em. Dumbest, most fickle motherfuckers in sports.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> :lmao
> 
> I fucking love Celtics fans. Love 'em. Dumbest, most fickle motherfuckers in sports.


u talking to me, brandon?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Celtics are a fucking joke.

Rondo's lazy punk ass who only shows up for national TV games, stat-pads his precious assists, plays matador defense and can't stand in front of his man if it killed him.

Pierce can take his old chucking ass and fucking retire.

Courtney Lee can just fuck off I don't give a damn where he goes. Same with Bass. Same with JET. Same with Barbosa. Same with Wilcox. Same with Collins.

As far as Jeff Green goes, Danny Ainge's fucking retarded ass gave him one of the worst contracts in NBA history and now we're stuck with this soft fuck.

And Doc Rivers need to go fuck off. Please. Overrated ass, is nothing more than a fucking product of KG and Tom Thibodeau. His horrible rotations, his horrible offensive gameplans, his horrible defensive schemes, just a fucking shit coach.

Ray Allen looks a genius right now for getting out while he could. I salute you Jesus, I salute you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Not necessarily you, but Starz & Notorious. When Boston is good, they're the best team in the NBA and there's nothing that could go wrong. When they're bad, they should fire and trade everybody.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Boston is playing like the worst team in the goddamn league, I have nothing to be positive for. You can fuck off.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't know what you want me to say. I call it like I see it. Right now they suck and look like they need a trade. Look at the D in the paint and the rebounds, we need a big in the worse way. Like you want me to sit here and say, "The Celtics are 2 games below .500 and have been blownout in 3 straight, and seemingly are outrebounded and out scored in the paint EVERY GAME, but no let's keep doing the same thing for the rest of the season, it will be different next game."


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They've needed a big for YEARS. They've been constantly one of, if not THE worst rebounding teams in the NBA. This is nothing new. Ainge is just a fucking idiot and doesn't make the appropriate moves. 

Need rebounding? SIGN COURTNEY LEE, JASON TERRY, LEANDRO BARBOSA AND JEFF GREEN. MEBBE WILCOX CAN PLAY GOOD. TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

boston fans are fickle, true, but everyone's opinion right now is the right one, the team is trash. it's ainge's fault for trading perk, and making retarded signings since then, none of them being what the team needed. it's rondo fault for making ray feel left out last season which led him to miami, and only playing when he feels like it. it's pierce's fault for not having retired 2 years ago, and it's docs fault for not knowing how to coach. only players that should still be on this team come the deadline are kg, rondo(he pisses me off, but he's still a god), sullinger(beast and smart combo, rare), bradley. that's it, those 4. fuck the rest.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

KG, Rondo, Bradley, and Sullinger. Keep those four.

Everyone else, nice knowing you, fuck off. And that list includes Doc Rivers.

Edit: Actually no fuck Rondo. The guy has been shit ever since his precious assist streak ended. Fuck him. KG, Bradley and Sully...keep those three. Everyone else fuck off.

Edit: Ok no Rondo can stay :side:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics next 4 games are

Grizzlies
Pacers
Hawks
Knicks

All which they can lose, not looking good


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics about to get emasculated.


----------



## Xile44

Was looking for the east to look stronger this year but Celtics,Nets disappointed so far. Granger is hurt, and Hibbert hasn't played as well as last year. Rose is out for the Bulls. Bynum is out for Philly. 

I do think in the 2nd half of the season these teams will start to come together in time for the play offs. Outside of the Heat anything is up for grabs.

Knicks have played great but gotta give things more time. 

Hawks and Bucks, have been the surprises for me


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

These Celtic fans don't know wth is going on since their teams have been winners for the last decade. I could only imagine how they would be if the Celtics were Lolcats bad.

EDIT: I meant their teams as in all boston teams, not just Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Red Sox are a lost cause, the Celtics are headed towards the gutter again, Brady is gonna retire in a couple years.

:bron3


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Clippers make it 17 in a row, wow.

Nuggets next, have a feeling hey could lose that one


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lets be honest, these guys became celtics fans in 2008 season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah definitely.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No doubt about that.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> Clippers make it 17 in a row, wow.
> 
> Nuggets next, have a feeling hey could lose that one


I have a feeling the streak ends against Nuggets or Lakers. idk why I just do. But I feel Nuggets have a very good chance.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



GOD said:


> lets be honest, these guys became celtics fans in 2008 season.


Who specifically lol?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



GOD said:


> lets be honest, these guys became celtics fans in 2008 season.


:favre4


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

HORNETS

baby steps. I'm one happy fan.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Never knew you were a Hornets fan. 

EYEBROW~!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Hailsabin said:


> HORNETS
> 
> baby steps. I'm one happy fan.


You mean Pelicans :side:


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pelicans is one bad ass name.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dat Cousins triple double :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Notorious has to be bipolar for sure :lol

You had Pierce as an All Star just like two days ago and now you don't even want him in your team :lmao

Eastern Conference is atrocious.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*






YOU STILL GOT IT CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

well, I still believe in the LAKERS. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Everyone talks about LeBron, Durant and Carmelo...

What about CP3? The guy is a legit MVP candidate, he should've won it in 07-08 but that's another story.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I like CP3, I think he's a great leader, and I think he's a huge reason as to why the Clippers have the best record in the league but in no way does he deserve the MVP.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I never said he should win it, but he's a candidate and should finish at least top 5 in voting.

The way I see the MVP should go to one of LeBron/Melo/CP3.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'll also say it's because I think the team could very much win without him. Be this great? Obviously not, but win and be successful? At this point, yes I do they would be successful without CP3, once again not as great as they are, but a good team nonetheless.

Same goes for Carmelo as the Knicks have proved it so far whenever he has missed a game that they are able to hold their own. That's very impressive.

DUNCAN is getting no MVP love which is sad though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Clippers and Knicks are both deep teams though. Right now both have the best records in their respective conferences. You take away CP3 and Melo from both of those teams and they're 6-8 seeds at best.

Duncan has been underappreciated throughout his career so this is nothing new.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lol


Oh man, nothing better than seeing 80% of your co-workers, who are Celtics fans, stay quiet when you walk in the job.

Talking all that mad shit about how you only got better this year and were going to make the finals, get the fuck out of here. :kobe


My Bulls though, even without Rose, are sitting pretty at the 4th seed. Joakim posting up career highs in FT%, AST, and BLKs. Butler is progressing nicely, only taking smart shots.


Thibs and KG were the reason you won it in '08. They made Doc look like a great coach. Pierce is chucking you out of games, and Rondo is a straight-up punk. Have fun with the PG that doesn't even try to improve his game by upping that FT%, and developing a jumper.


EDIT: My post wasn't aimed at the Celtics fans here, you guys are pretty cool.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Rondo really does seem like a player that cares WAY too much about his stats, only truly tries in games that he considers meaningful, and also doesn't think he needs to learn how to shoot. That being said, he has actually improved on his jumper, just not by a lot. THOSE BIG ASS HANDS. also his free throw percentage has gotten better.

lol at Pierce in general though, the guy is washed up.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm really surprised about how far Pierce's game has fallen this year. 

btw thanks for giving me my identity back, Magic. :StephenA2


----------



## Xile44

Raptors are 3.5 games out of the 8th seed

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pierce was actually playing pretty well up until like last week. Was putting up around 21/6/4 on around 46% shooting.

Now he looks like he's 50 out there. He has no lift on his jumpers, they're all flat, he's slow and can't stay in front of his man on defense, it's just sad. He's done.

I feel bad for KG. He carries this team. Just like last night, the Celtics were +2 with KG in the game. -20 with him out of the game. KG is 36 fucking years old, he's too old for the Celtics to be relying on him as much as they do. That's another reason why the Celtics do so well in the playoffs and look like a bigger threat, because KG gets increased minutes.

And yes I love Rondo, he's one of my favorite players but he has terrible tendencies. He does stat-pad his assists, he's the only player I know in the NBA that will pass up a wide open fastbreak layup just to get an assist. I can recall one time he had a wide open fastbreak layup and passed it back to Jason fucking Collins at the three point line. Rondo's defense is significantly overrated. His only good quality on defense is his ability to read passing lanes and pick off passes. His jumper has actually improved, IIRC he's like top 5 in mid-range shooting percentage in the NBA this season. But he's still an awful FT shooter. And then add that with the fact that Rondo doesn't give a full effort every night. He half-asses so many games, I guess that's why he does so great in the playoffs. Because the only time he gives a full effort is on national TV games and every game in the playoffs is on national TV.

Another reasons the Celtics have struggled is because Doc Rivers is too damn stubborn to put his veteran bias aside and start Jared Sullinger. Jason Collins brings nothing to the team. Nothing at all. Sullinger is by far the Celtics best big man after KG and not only that, but he's the best rebounder on the team something that we're terrible at. Doc not starting Sullinger is a damn shame.

@Xile44: Jose Calderon for MVP.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

3 o'clock games? I ain't mad at this. None of the games today are anything super exciting, but NBA is still NBA. Going to watch the Greasy Grizz @ the Pacers.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Even though I love my team, I want Kemba to run over us a bit, but we still win the game.

EDIT: Bulls just lost to the Bobcats. Everybody on the except Taj and Nazr looked like they just celebrated New Years.

Please come back soon, Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Did the Bulls really just get blown out by the Bobcats in Chicago? lel.


----------



## Xile44

Rudy Gay shot 3/17 today ouch

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Did the Bulls really just get blown out by the Bobcats in Chicago? lel.


We only scored 76 to the 30th ranked defense in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> Rudy Gay shot 3/17 today ouch
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


The Paul George effect.

Kid will be a top 5 SF by the end of the next season, mark my words.

Well if the Pacers get rid of Granger and allow George to play his natural position at SF.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

pretty sure Conley shot that exact same this past week. either 3/17 or 3/18, I know because they're both on my fantasy team. Honestly Grizzles are so inconsistent. :kobe5


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pacers won again. I think that's five in a row now. They're playing pretty well. Good comeback today.


----------



## Xile44

Millsap is frustrated on the Jazz and is likely going to be traded. Would love him on the Nets.

I go on NBA.com and I see Hump being mentioned everywhere. 
Kim is pregnant. Big Poppa Hump?

Another PF likely to be traded


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How are the Grizzlies so inconsistent though?

Is Gay that much of a black-hole that Randolph and Gasol don't get as many touches as they did back in the 2011 playoffs?

I thought that would show the Hollins "Hey, Randolph is a fucking beast facing up and backing down, he should be the 1st option."

"Oh look, Gasol has his brothers game. Surely we can give him so more touches since he is great in the post as well?"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Millsap to the Rockets please.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Millsap to the Rockets please.


They would have to get rid of Parsons or Asik.

No way that goes down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They could probably trade Patterson as he could work as a SF I'm sure. Although they have tons of young assets that they can trade that aren't Asik or Parsons.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Rockets aren't trading Asik. Parsons is a maybe but they're pretty high on them.

The Jazz can either lose Millsap for nothing or get something back. I'm sure a package of Patterson, Jones, Delfino and a pick for Millsap and Raja Bell's contract could work. Especially if the Rockets are willing to take Raja from the Jazz who they're desperately trying to get rid of.

Patterson wouldn't really be a good SF, his ideal position is the stretch four. He'd be a great backup to Favors.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

...why are the Heat the favorite to come out of the East? They shouldn't be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I love how people keep saying the Heat are just "coasting" or "playing down to their competition" to deflect that they have legit problems.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> ...why are the Heat the favorite to come out of the East? They shouldn't be.


They did the past 2 years and won title last year. Enough to be the favorite to me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

If Shumpert & Amar'e come back and mesh with the team, especially Amar'e, the Knicks will come out of the East.

You can quote me, sig me, remember it, write it down, take a picture, I don't care. I don't think the Heat will beat the Knicks in the playoffs is Amar'e meshes with the team. The Knicks would easily be the most balanced team in the league. They'd have it all.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> If Shumpert & Amar'e come back and mesh with the team, especially Amar'e, the Knicks will come out of the East.
> 
> You can quote me, sig me, remember it, write it down, take a picture, I don't care. I don't think the Heat will beat the Knicks in the playoffs is Amar'e meshes with the team. The Knicks would easily be the most balanced team in the league. They'd have it all.


I can piggy-back on this sentiment as well.

If Amare can mesh with the Knicks, and they are still playing at the level they have been, the Heat aren't to come out of the East.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

yea cause the knicks are gonna keep making 25 threes a game, especially in the playoffs.


----------



## WWE

Spurs butt fucked the nets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Xile44

Deron Williams got his money. Now he could care less. Robbed us clean.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LeBron James is the best player on urf. Until he loses, I'm not betting against the Heat. To me, picking the Knicks in the East is like picking the Clippers in the West. Come playoff time, it's just a different beast.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I think everyone in this thread, including me owes StarzNBarz an apology.

Starz, I apologize for calling you an idiot and moron when you said Deron wasn't a top 5 PG. I have seen the light. He was nothing more than a product of Jerry Sloan and the sooner these people accept it, the better.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No. I hate to tell people I told you so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:kobe3


----------



## WWE

The nets only scored 5 points in the third quarter.... LULZ

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'd give Starz an apology if that was the only problem that he had with his list. ***** also said Kyrie wasn't that good and had Rondo top 3. Rondo is not top 3 whether you Celtic fans like it or not.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah but what was Starz argument against Deron? If he actually argued that Deron was a system player, I can give him props. I don't recall ever calling him an idiot though. 

And yeah, Rondo isn't top 3.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

WESTBROOK, CP3, AND ROSE are my top 3. I know everyone and their mothers will disagree about Westbrook but I personally don't hate him solely based on his sometimes questionable basketball IQ. The kid is beyond talented and can do nearly anything on the court. And I know everyone hates the fact he takes jumpers but that he is legitimately trying to add it to his game like Rose is so he doesn't end up like Wade, which I see as a good thing. In fact, if he does add that jumper(he already has that midrange pull up down) from anywhere on the court down, he would be near unguardable.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I can support that list, but I'll replace Westbrook with DAT KYRIE!

Gonna take the player with better %TS, less turnovers, his shot is wet all the damn time, and I don't groan when he rises up for three.

Plus, Irving doesn't start chucking wildly and bull-rushing people when shit isn't going his way. Irving stays cool all the time, and has proven to be clutch.

CP3, Rose, Irving in no particular order.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Unfortunately Westbrook is about a million times the defender Kyrie. Like it isn't even a contest on defense. Kyrie is one of the worst defensive guards while Westbrook is one of the best.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Unfortunately Westbrook is about a million times the defender Kyrie. Like it isn't even a contest on defense. Kyrie is one of the worst defensive guards while Westbrook is one of the best.


I don't know, Westbrook is definitely a better defender than Kyrie, but like Wade of late, Westbrook gambles and plays Matador D.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

yeah, I really hope he stops. Happened with Rondo too because he was actually a great defender before and then he just doesn't even seem to try anymore. Kobe is the same but I'll give him a pass as he proved to be one of the best defenders at the guard poistion of ALL TIME before he just became a lazy ass that only tries on offense and sometimes on defense. But when Kobe does try it's still pretty :mark: worthy for me.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> yeah, I really hope he stops. Happened with Rondo too because he was actually a great defender before and then he just doesn't even seem to try anymore. Kobe is the same but I'll give him a pass as he proved to be one of the best defenders at the guard poistion of ALL TIME before he just became a lazy ass that only tries on offense and sometimes on defense. But when Kobe does try it's still pretty :mark: worthy for me.


Kobe can activate that Lockdown Defender signature anytime he wants. I just wish he did it more often to shut up all of the kids crying "KOBE IS DONE!1! HE CAN'T GUARD ANYONE!"

Anywho, the Bulls upcoming schedule looks really bad.

Pacers
Magic
Heat
Cavs
Bucks

The Cavs suck, and I'm not even sure we'll win that game if Noah and Deng play like they did today.

Then again, they have been playing like 50mpg the past couple, so hopefully Thibs lets his starters rest a bit.

Bench Mob has definitely improved from last year, only person we didn't replace is Asik, who is having a monster year.

With Rose back, and when he is confident in his abilities, I think we could make a legit ECF run, and maybe Finals if everyone steps up.


But if we aren't going to be a top 4 seed, just tank and sit Rose out for the entire year.

Only activate him if we have a good chance at making a run.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Did you see the Cavs game against the Lakers? When Kyrie iso'd on him I legit started marking with the crowd(mostly due to the one on one we never got to see in the Summer, but I do remember Kyrie saying "you know you would have to guard me too" which he got to do) and then when he blocked him I jumped out of my seat in excitement. DAT KOBE.



I still think Bulls should have tanked in the worst way to possibly get another superstar in Shabazz. They would have had to trade Deng for picks or younger prospects and amnesty Boozer but I ultimately think it would have been worth it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Did you see the Cavs game against the Lakers? When Kyrie iso'd on him I legit started marking with the crowd(mostly due to the one on one we never got to see in the Summer, but I do remember Kyrie saying "you know you would have to guard me too" which he got to do) and then when he blocked him I jumped out of my seat in excitement. DAT KOBE.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Bulls should have tanked in the worst way to possibly get another superstar in Shabazz. They would have had to trade Deng for picks or younger prospects and amnesty Boozer but I ultimately think it would have been worth it.


Honestly? I haven't been drinking that Shabazz-Aid, and don't plan to. Initially, I believed Boozer would have been good for us when he was first signed, but I guess he left his offense with Sloan and in Utah. Dude just takes fadeaway jumpers now, and can't even bang with scrubs in the low post, fucking useless. We should have went after Mayo in the off-season.

Kobe's defense has always been on point, and I believe that moment wasn't a "turn-back-the-clock" event. 

Vince Carter deserves to be in the HoF.

I have always loved the Bulls, but follow the Raptors closely as well, and things are finally starting to look up for that team. BRICKNANI ON THE OUTS! :cheer

It is disturbing to know that a lot of players today don't take pride in defense anymore.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

well even if it wasn't Shabazz someone like Noels would have been good for them(he can play PF right?), I just don't think they can get it done with one superstar and a bunch of role players. I do think they need another STAR and although Deng and Noah close, I don't believe they are at that level, but Noah certainly could be if he keeps up this level of play.

Oh yeah, I know Kobe still has defensive ability because it wasn't like he was relying on athletic ability to defend people. He just knows how to do it. He just gets lazy, especially now with Dwight on the team. He just doesn't like exerting a lot of effort on that side of the ball anymore.

Meh on Vinsanity, he deserves to get in eventually, I don't think he's a first ballot guy or anything though.

Raptors better tank next year for Wiggins. :kobe2


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Noels is going to be good, but right now, we don't need anymore defense. I would just like someone WHO CAN SCORE, BUT NOT CHUCK AT THE SAME SOMETIME! Deng has been our first option, and it isn't pretty. Noah may not be the best interior defender, as in altering shots as much as a Dwight, Drummond, or a Noels can bring, but his man-to-man is still fantastic.

Give me a A PG/SG that can score on 55+ TS%. I don't even care at this point if they are Derek Fisher on defense. CAN SOMEONE JUST PUT THE FUCKING ORANGE THING THROUGH THE HOOP!?


Raptors' tank jobs never come up with the number one pick, but they have been getting some good pieces in dat JONAS and TROSS!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cody Zeller, man. He's the best player in the draft, assuming he comes out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> I'd give Starz an apology if that was the only problem that he had with his list. ***** also said Kyrie wasn't that good and had Rondo top 3. Rondo is not top 3 whether you Celtic fans like it or not.


What do you mean "Celtic fans"?

When have I ever said Rondo was a top 3 PG?


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Speaking of AVERY, he makes his return tomorrow :mark: :mark:

THE HYPE.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's good, but he's no Iman Shumpert


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Child please.

Bradley is better than Shumpert at everything except dunking and rebounding.

Shumpert's one of my favorites and I think he's a good player, but Bradley is better.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

yeah you're right.. he's better


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Child please.
> 
> Bradley is better than Shumpert at everything except dunking.


:stern


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:troll


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

After witnessing so much success with the franchise over the past decade, it's so fucking frustrating watching the Mavericks this year. Everyone tries to attack 1-on-1, there's no structured offense, half the roster is washed up, the other half in inconsistent, their superstar has returned and the rest of the team doesn't even try to get him looks, and they're currently down double digits to the worst team in the league. FUCK.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

STAT is making his return tonight, coming off the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah the Mavs look depressing out there. I've been watching the NBA since the 01-02 season so every year watched the NBA, the Mavs have always been good. It's so strange for me to see them looking so terrible out there. Anyway...


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Really excited to watch Bradley. Hope he can still play at the level he was last year.

Time for the Nuggets to break the streak tonight. :datass


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

MELOOOOOO ANTHONY


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

it's funny things have gotten so bad in boston that we're looking at bradley like a savior. he'll help, no doubt, but the deadline is what i'm focused on. got $450 on hawks -2 tonight, hopefully i won't be depressed in a few hours.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'll be honest, I'm pretty hyped about STAT's return.

@shutupchico: I'm not looking at Bradley as a savior. I'm just happy to have the kid back, he's become one of my favorite players. I'll be highly upset if Danny trades him. Although a story came out a couple days ago that Danny isn't trading Rondo and supposedly reluctant to trade Bradley.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't think AB is a savior but I think he certainly has the opportunity to be a big part of the team. He's amazing on defense and last year he even had streaks where he was scoring big time. Plus means less Jet in the lineup. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

JET's defense is just awful. He's just as bad as Jesus was, if not worse.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> I'll be honest, I'm pretty hyped about STAT's return.
> 
> @shutupchico: I'm not looking at Bradley as a savior. I'm just happy to have the kid back, he's become one of my favorite players. I'll be highly upset if Danny trades him. Although a story came out a couple days ago that Danny isn't trading Rondo and supposedly reluctant to trade Bradley.


he won't trade bradley, if he does he's a worse gm than otis smith. bradley is about the only person on that team besides kg who can defend.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Mayo needs to say that he's going to start practicing playing the point guard position because his team can use them there so Collison can become a solid player like Conley did. :side:


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I haven't really been impressed by JET at all this year. I know what he's capable of, or was capable of but he isn't really doing it for me.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DIRK showing signs of DIRK again. :hb


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

VINSANITY with DAT TOMAHAWK :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I literally yelled "OHHHHHH!!!!!" when that happened. Had flashbacks of him cocking back on Zo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I mark out every time Vince has a sick dunk. The memories


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

anytime I remember VINSANITY, I remember a time of TMAC being good as well as AI. In a league where YAO MING was still capable of playing and whe superstars weren't all on one team which made most of the teams interesting. :batista3


----------



## Arcade

Showtime said:


> anytime I remember VINSANITY, I remember a time of TMAC being good as well as AI. In a league where YAO MING was still capable of playing and whe superstars weren't all on one team which made most of the teams interesting. :batista3


Now they are talentless bums. :troll


----------



## Xile44

J.R Smith is playing so good for the Knicks

Edit: Lilard with that Clutch 3


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Knicks lose on Amare's return. They really do get worse when both of them play together. Makes sense considering neither of them are good passers, so there can be a lot of standing around. That said it was only one game.

Good game for Lillard, can't wait to see what debilitating injury ends his Blazer career.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wouldn't put too much stock into the Knicks being worse with Amare. He only played like 15 minutes. It was their D and sloppy play that cost them this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Amar'e getting blamed is laughable. If you watched the game you would see that Amar'e wasn't the reason for anything.

Oh and for the record, the Knicks are 8-3 when both Carmelo & Amar'e play, since Woodson took over as head coach.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Gordon is awful. Fuck sakes. No I don't care if he just came back from injury, the guy is a straight up chucker. 17 shots in 24 minutes? plz trade him to Suns for picks and better overall pieces and draft SHABAZZ instead.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fun fact. Since the Chris Paul trade, the Hornets are 7-4 when Eric Gordon plays.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao JaVale


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

JaVale McGee just made a 3.

You KNOW the Clips streak is gonna end when that happens.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Amar'e getting blamed is laughable. If you watched the game you would see that Amar'e wasn't the reason for anything.


Not blaming Amare for anything. Both him and Melo don't mesh well on the court yet. Wade and James had the same problem the first year in Miami. It will be harder for Melo & Amare though as neither of them are the passers that James and Wade were. It's quite the shame that they could never acquire Steve Nash. He would have been the person to make that work a lot smoother.

In other news Clips down by 16 to Nuggets. It's going to take one hell of an effort by them to keep their streak alive. Still not entirely convinced in the Clippers, they're better than the Lakers but I'm just not on the Blake Griffin bandwagon. Chis Paul's greatness still gives them a shot and the Crawford acquisition has given quite the scoring option of the bench.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I wrote here that Nuggets was going to end the streak and looks like I am right. :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Crawford was so awful tonight.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

JAVALE


----------



## Xile44

Dwight really hasn't been himself.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

jordan hill is playing so well for the lakers though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> Dwight really hasn't been himself.


Since the start of the season, people have been saying that


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*






:mcgee


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers shot selection has been so bad.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

WTF is Gasol doing?!?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Gordon is awful. Fuck sakes. No I don't care if he just came back from injury, the guy is a straight up chucker. 17 shots in 24 minutes? plz trade him to Suns for picks and better overall pieces and draft SHABAZZ instead.


i had him throw it tonight, man... gave him 10% of my winnings. u know the real mr nba will be back next game though, 25 points at least(an efficient 25).


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Feels like Dwight should have more than 7 shot attempts.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wow that was just awful, back to below .500 they go


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nash needs to shoot more.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lakers are not 100 % you can not judge them yet. they will be a lot better with jamison in there.



























































no.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why is Jamison at the end of the bench now? I thought he was starting to contribute?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

hes hurt


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Ah, what's wrong with him?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

nah, he's not hurt. benched. there were a bunch of articles that came out the other day where he was complaining about it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

what the hell i thought he was hurt? oh well why arent they using him then?


----------



## Alim

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dat Melo with 45 points. Haters still gonna hate.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

A matchup of two defensive BEASTS tommorw. AB vs. TA


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Don't think Clippers will losre back to back, bt will be a close game.


----------



## djmathers1207

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

tough loss for the Knicks last night. Melo got 45 points, which is incredible. He'll definitely be named MVP when it is all said and done.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Melo? MVP? :bosh


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> A matchup of two defensive BEASTS tommorw. AB vs. TA


If Danny Ainge wasn't such an idiot we'd have both of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah, not signing TA when your team was supposed to be all about defense was kind of retarded. Keeping an Ray, who was far older, over him was kind of stupid as well imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Not really. Ray was still playing at a high level when we re-signed him back in 2010. Danny Ainge would've caught hell in 2010 if he let Ray walk and chose TA over him and you know it.

Let's be honest, prior to the 2010-11 season when he went to Memphis, TA was considered a defensive role player. Now since going to Memphis, he's become recognized as a team leader that completely changed the culture of the Grizzlies franchise and arguably the best defensive player in the NBA.

TA signed with Memphis because not only did they offer more but TA was reportedly extremely pissed when Danny re-signed Nate Robinson before him. I could be upset but Bradley was a great replacement for TA so whatever.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Avery Bradley? LOL

FAB MELO IS BACK TONIGHT, FUCKERS!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I realize they were playing at a high level then, but I still think they should have blown it up then. I understand why they didn't, but I just thought it was the better idea at the time. Rondo was becoming better and a leader while still being young so they could have actually quickly rebuilt around him and tried contending into his prime. Now KG/Pierce will retire in his prime and they will try to rebuild in it which won't work as well imo. 

although

RONDO
BRADLEY
GREEN
SULLINGER
MELO

could be hilarious to watch, especially Melo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fab will be fine. He probably would've been a lottery pick if he didn't get suspended in college and actually played in the March Madness tournament, in which Syracuse probably would've went far in the tourney if he did play. The Celtics are letting Fab develop for a year before they call him up for significant minutes, just like they did with Avery Bradley and Kendrick Perkins, and we see how great that turned out for them.

Bradley is one of the most underrated players in the NBA. People don't realize just how good this guy is. He was the #1 player of his HS class and if he played his natural position of SG in college, he would've been a top 10 pick.

Sullinger was a lottery pick before being red-flagged because of a bad back and is a top 10 rookie. He would be at least an 8/8 guy if he started this year.

The Celtics will be fine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

idk man, I prefer the Lakers' method of replacing superstars with superstars. :side:

Although I'm not exactly pleased as DWIGHT as our superstar, but the coward will probably leave anyways.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Celtics historically have always been successful and never really experienced a significant period of not being perennial contenders, except for the 90's and early 2000's. Which had other variables that played into it. The team having one of the worst front offices in NBA history at the time and then the team's two star players that were supposed to be the team's future both dying at young ages.

Still to this day, the Celtics have managed to win a title in every decade in NBA history except of course, the 90's. I see people saying stuff like "The Celtics will be irrelevant once KG/Pierce retire" or ya-da-ya. It's all bullshit. The Celtics will be just fine.


The Lakers will never win anything with Dwight as their main guy. And you guys aren't gonna get LeBron either. I highly doubt he'll leave Miami, especially if they win another ring. Your only hope is relying on Love, who to be quite honest, isn't a winner either. Love is just a stat-padder that plays no defense. I guess saying you're only hope is a wrong choice of words, but you get the point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

You really shouldn't say we can't get anyone. Really. You should know this by now, of all people. And this isn't me being delusional, it's just the way things go with the LA market/team.

Btw, if Lebron/Wade/Bosh all back out of their contracts in 2014 there is absolutely zero chance that Heat resign them all as the owner has already stated he's losing money and he probably wouldn't want to go deep in the luxary tax to resign them all. And if he can't get them all then they won't win shit.


And is Love no longer your top PF in the nba. :bron2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I never said you can't get anyone. You're just not getting LeBron. If the Heat can't re-sign all three, you really think they're gonna let LeBron walk? And more than likely all three will just take paycuts...you know, like they all did the first time?

No Love isn't the best PF in the NBA. That's between Z-Bo and David Lee.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lebron would be stupid to resign with the Heat. that's all I'm going to say. In two years I'll be shocked if Wade is capable of anything that he does now and Bosh will be at the back end of his prime. There is absolutely no reason for Lebron to take a pay cut to stay with that team. I really have no idea what he will do, the Cavs talk is actually intriguing to be completely honest and I could see it happening too, but like I said, staying with the Heat would probably be his worst option.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bosh will still be effective as he gets older, his game should age gracefully. Besides, he'll only be 30 in 2014.

The Heat will still be contenders two years from now more than likely, I fail to see how LeBron will be stupid to re-sign with them. Especially if he wins another championship before that time comes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I've always considering prime years from somewhere between 26-30 depending on when you joined the league. You just aren't as athletic when you go past 30 and your body has suffered a lot more too.

And his offensive game will age gracefully, but I don't see Bosh being able to defend at the center position whatsoever past 30 when he becomes weaker as he's already not the best interior defender. And you act as if resigning will mean he's only there for another year, if he gets a three year contract that would mean he would have to play Bosh is 33 and Wade being close to retirement, it just isn't a good idea like I'm saying to resign with the Heat when he will still be in his prime and one of the best players in the world(people are ignorant if they don't think Durant will pass him soon) while his teammates are regressing due to not being absolute physical beasts like he is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How do you know LeBron doesn't want to retire at the same time with Bosh & Wade? You know, like how KG/Pierce/Ray originally planned to do? And I doubt Bosh will be playing center after the season, hell wouldn't be surprised if Bosh is moved back to PF after the All-Star break and the Heat acquire a center.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Because that would be dumb as fuck? Wade will retire before the other two unless he's fine with developing into a role player and Bosh in no way could last as long as Lebron can. Lebron should retire when he is ready to retire, he should not waste the physical gifts he has nor the athleticism. With the way Lebron is built he could play 20 years and shouldn't wait around for anyone and now is an awful time for him to become loyal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

also the very fact that the Heat play in the East pisses me off to no end as they wouldn't even be close to being the favorites every year if they had to go through the West every year. They would hardly be destined for this destiny everyone believes they will have if they were in the West as the competition is honestly so much greater.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah man, their geographical location is infuriating!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Just because LeBron has the physical gifts to play 20 years doesn't mean he will. And it wouldn't make him stupid if he decides to retire beforehand.

I don't see how Bosh can't last as long as LeBron. Bosh has the type of game that doesn't rely on athleticism and it could very well see Bosh playing when he's deep into his 30's like KG and Duncan are, and Dirk & Pau probably will be.


People complaining about the West being stronger than East is laughable. The West has almost always been the deeper conference and had better teams overall. But the East has still won more titles.

You know what I find funny. OKC ran through the so called superior West last year, while Miami struggled to get out of the East and then when Miami finally got to the Finals against OKC, it was the easiest series they played.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

obviously I don't mean in that way. 

btw lols at Orlando, they don't suck enough to get a good pick and they're not good enough to ever do anything. Have a fun decade of mediocrity.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> obviously I don't mean in that way.
> 
> btw lols at Orlando, they don't suck enough to get a good pick and they're not good enough to ever do anything. Have a fun decade of mediocrity.


You too, man! Lakers sure as hell aren't winning anything anytime soon. LOLD'ANTONI


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I actually like Orlando's future.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Harkless/Nicholson/Vucevic will be a GOAT frontcourt in a couple of years.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Jon Snow said:


> Melo? MVP? :bosh


Yes

Also, Lillard is going to be a star. That 3 he hit against us with like 35 seconds left still stings, god. STAT looked fine out there, lol at the guy in the thread who said we lost cause of him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

STAT will be NY's scapegoat. Sad really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Just because LeBron has the physical gifts to play 20 years doesn't mean he will. And it wouldn't make him stupid if he decides to retire beforehand.
> 
> I don't see how Bosh can't last as long as LeBron. Bosh has the type of game that doesn't rely on athleticism and it could very well see Bosh playing when he's deep into his 30's like KG and Duncan are, and Dirk & Pau probably will be.
> 
> 
> People complaining about the West being stronger than East is laughable. The West has almost always been the deeper conference and had better teams overall. But the East has still won more titles.
> 
> You know what I find funny. OKC ran through the so called superior West last year, while Miami struggled to get out of the East and then when Miami finally got to the Finals against OKC, it was the easiest series they played.


Once again, it would be stupid for him to retire just because others are retiring. If he wants to retire at an earlier age it should be his decision and it shouldn't be based on the decisions of others. :kobe


The East got 17 titles out of Russell and Jordan, that's the only reason that they've won more. Since Jordan retired the West has won 10 out of 14 titles. Only a moron would try to argue that the East is at all competitive. And just because the Heat won against the Thunder relatively easily doesn't mean they would have gotten past the rest of the Western teams easily. That's an absurd statement. Different matchups would result in different outcomes.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Once again, it would be stupid for him to retire just because others are retiring. If he wants to retire at an earlier age it should be his decision and it shouldn't be based on the decisions of others. :kobe
> 
> 
> The East got 17 titles out of Russell and Jordan, that's the only reason that they've won more. Since Jordan retired the West has won 10 out of 14 titles. Only a moron would try to argue that the East is at all competitive. And just because the Heat won against the Thunder relatively easily doesn't mean they would have gotten past the rest of the Western teams easily. That's an absurd statement. Different matchups would result in different outcomes.


Yeah, the East has had the greatest player of all time and the greatest C in NBA history. ujelly? Can't deny the facts, *****. East > West historically. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

East have won the majority of the titles, the East has been the more dominant conference. If the West was so good then you should've stopped Jordan & Russell from winning all those titles, don't ya think?

But let's make it fair, let's take away all the Celtics & Lakers titles. The East still has the advantage, 18-11. Take away Jordan as well. And the East still has more.

U MAD? :jordan2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Yeah, the East has had the greatest player of all time and the greatest C in NBA history. ujelly? Can't deny the facts, *****. East > West historically. :kobe3


Kareem is the greatest center of all time as far as I'm concerned. unk2



Notorious said:


> East have won the majority of the titles, the East has been the more dominant conference. If the West was so good then you should've stopped Jordan & Russell from winning all those titles, don't ya think?


Once again you're being a moron by arguing something that has nothing to do with the topic at hand, like yesterday when you were arguing the age of the player when I was arguing the number of years a player played.

What does shit that happened 50 years ago have to do with the current state of the conference? Absolutely nothing? Yeah, that's what I thought. Don't be stupid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

You're the one that brought up the conference's histories. Not me. So how the fuck am I being off-topic?

I said nothing about Jordan, Russell, Magic, Celtics, Lakers, none of that. You're the one that brought this into conversation, man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Too bad Kareem's not. :artest

Did Kareem ever average over 24 REBOUNDS PER GAME? Does Kareem have 11 CHAMPIONSHIPS? 












Wait, why the fuck am I making a case for a Celtics player? :romo3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> also the very fact that the Heat play in the East pisses me off to no end as they wouldn't even be close to being the favorites every year if they had to go through the West every year. *They would hardly be destined for this destiny everyone believes they will have if they were in the West as the competition is honestly so much greater.*


talking about the current state of the conferences...



Notorious said:


> Just because LeBron has the physical gifts to play 20 years doesn't mean he will. And it wouldn't make him stupid if he decides to retire beforehand.
> 
> I don't see how Bosh can't last as long as LeBron. Bosh has the type of game that doesn't rely on athleticism and it could very well see Bosh playing when he's deep into his 30's like KG and Duncan are, and Dirk & Pau probably will be.
> 
> *
> People complaining about the West being stronger than East is laughable. The West has almost always been the deeper conference and had better teams overall. But the East has still won more titles.*
> 
> You know what I find funny. OKC ran through the so called superior West last year, while Miami struggled to get out of the East and then when Miami finally got to the Finals against OKC, it was the easiest series they played.


Brings up the fact that the East has won more titles(and the west wasn't always the deeper conference as I believe in the 60s/70s the Knicks/Philly/Boston were the cream of the crop and much tougher opponents then the teams in the West.



Showtime said:


> Once again, it would be stupid for him to retire just because others are retiring. If he wants to retire at an earlier age it should be his decision and it shouldn't be based on the decisions of others. :kobe
> 
> 
> The East got 17 titles out of Russell and Jordan, that's the only reason that they've won more. Since Jordan retired the West has won 10 out of 14 titles. Only a moron would try to argue that the East is at all competitive. And just because the Heat won against the Thunder relatively easily doesn't mean they would have gotten past the rest of the Western teams easily. That's an absurd statement. Different matchups would result in different outcomes.


I brought up Jordan/Russell as those are the two players that hold most of their titles. Both retired long ago and are no longer relevant at all with the current NBA. I realize you were making a comparsion by saying that the while the West always overall better than the East, the East would always win the title(I don't believe that's true but I digress). 



Notorious said:


> You're the one that brought up the conference's histories. Not me. So how the fuck am I being off-topic?
> 
> I said nothing about Jordan, Russell, Magic, Celtics, Lakers, none of that. You're the one that brought this into conversation, man.


I never brought up the history of the conferences, you did by stating the East has won more titles overall even though in recent history that isn't even close to the truth and recent history is still relevant to this conversation as those teams are still quite good and a lot of players are still here today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I brought up a fact. People are always complaining about the West being deeper but throughout the history of the NBA, the West has almost always been the stronger conference OVERALL. The East has pretty much always been a top-heavy conference with a lot of shit teams while the West has been deep.

In the 60's, there were 8 teams in the NBA for the most part and every only three of them were good: Boston, LA, Philly. But other than that, my point still stands. For the most part, the East has been a top-heavy conference while the West has been the deeper conference. Sure there's been some years where the East was superior but for the most part, as far as regular season success goes, the West has historically had more success, while the East has won more titles. Wasn't trying to make an argument about it or anything like that. You're the guy that tried to start an argument about it.

I'm well aware that the West has been better for the last 10-15 years. So what? The East has yet to find a consistent team that can knock Duncan/Kobe off, just like West with Russell and Jordan.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

WWF, come on son, you can do better than that. :kobe


Everyone knows that you can't really give Russell the ring argument due to not only the sheer number he has, but the watered down competition he faced back then. Like Notorious said, only three really good teams, and the Celtics had most of the good players, including Russell.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yes but wouldthey have won all those championships without Russell?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

of course not. no one is disputing that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Russell made his teammates better. That's part of the reason why they were so good.

When Russell retired the Celtics were coming off winning back-to-back titles...Russell retires and then the Celtics fail to make the playoffs for the next two seasons.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Have a bad feeling about Heat/Mavs tonight. :batista3


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Have a bad feeling about Heat/Mavs tonight. :batista3



Is it going to be on anything other than League Pass/Local channels?


----------



## Xile44

I do agree that Avery Bradley is an amazing pressure defender, but I don't see how he is gonna fix the Celtics 2 main problems which is 
rebounding and defense in the paint. Guys like Kobe, and JJ would be able to use their size and post him up. 

Though I guess its a good thing many teams play small


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> I do agree that Avery Bradley is an amazing pressure defender, but I don't see how he is gonna fix the Celtics 2 main problems which is
> rebounding and defense in the paint. Guys like Kobe, and JJ would be able to use their size and post him up.
> 
> Though I guess its a good thing many teams play small


Xile, what was it like being a Nets fan post-Kidd and pre-Brooklyn?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bradley did just fine against Joe Johnson last year so I don't see why he wouldn't do the same this year. As far as Kobe goes, idk, Bradley's never played against him but it should be interesting.

He won't directly fix them but his impact should help in those areas. With the pressure he applies on the opposing team's best perimeter player, there should be less perimeter players attacking the paint to score and to draw defenders away to free an open man cutting to the basket. Also it should give the big men a little more time to stay back and not have to come over and rotate as much away from the basket.

The Celtics really aren't as bad of a rebounding team as the total numbers suggest. They're an elite defensive rebounding team based on the numbers, but their problem is offensive boards. And that's kind of Doc Rivers fault as he advises the team to not attempt offensive rebounds and instead get back on defense. Sullinger is like the only player on the team that actually hustles and looks for offensive boards.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Is it going to be on anything other than League Pass/Local channels?


Not that I know of. I bought League Pass but I'm not sure I want to watch the inevitable thrashing the Mavs will receive.


----------



## Xile44

Amazing_Cult said:


> Xile, what was it like being a Nets fan post-Kidd and pre-Brooklyn?


Well obviously it was bad. Going to school people were like wow your a Nets fan. All bandwagon fans here in NJ. Missed out on Every good free agent, had all that cap space for nothing.

Harris was impressive than broke down every game with injuries. Lee and CDR were bums who didn't try because of the team they were on.

Lopez and T Will were exciting.

It was so depressing when we didn't get John Wall. 

Lopez And Favors were our future frontcourt and things were looking up. 

We almost got Melo and were distraught when he went to NY. 
Then woke up to the best news possible in getting D Will.

Then in our last season to entice D Will Lopez gets injured 

Then the Dwight drama.

Then D Will might go to Dallas.

To many what ifs. What if we kept our draft picks?
Knight
Brooks
Barnes
Favors
Lopez could of been quite a future.

Now things are starting to look up.
We resigned Deron. And he's played worse than Harris so far.

Feels bad man.
Sorry for long post


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Just noticed my boy SCALABRINE is an analyst on NBATV. 


EDIT: Damn, that would have been a lineup. Whatever happened to T-Will? I thought he was a good player, someone we could use to alleviate the pressure off Rose, but we all know how that turned out. :kobe2 At least you guys have Lopez.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wait what the fuck?

Scal must be a guest or trying out or something, because he's been an analyst for the Celtics channel and has commentated a bunch of Celtic games too. I was figuring he would be the replacement commentator for Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## Xile44

TWill was a good player with a bad mindset.

Would show up to practice late. Talk back to the coach. Knuckle head

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

T-Will is so talented though, man. Kind of sad that he never had that mindset. He could've been something special.

He played well during his last stint in Sacramento though, best he ever played in his career and IIRC he didn't have any off the court problems. Surprising that literally no one picked him up. Well he was on Detroit's training camp team, but it's no shock he wouldn't make that roster. They have so many rookie wings that they wouldn't cut for a guy who has a rep as a headcase.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Rudy Gay has really become a chucker the last two years. He needs to focus on his defense and take pride in it. His man defense is pretty good, don't know why he doesn't work on it more. Also Heinsohn is a complete homer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Tommy is the greatest. Guy bleeds Celtic green, probably the biggest Celtic homer on Earth. Can't really blame him though, he's been connected to the franchise in some way for over 50 years. Whether it be as a player, coach, GM or commentator.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I absolutely love the Lakers' commentators. Their homers like every other commentator, but it doesn't show as much imo and I just love the way they breakdown what's happening in the game and what players are doing wrong. The fact they talk about the other team as much as the Lakers is probably what I like most as I get rather bored of local commentators when it's all about the local team and just ridiculous bias.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's that way with Stacey too, but less years. Also, Lady Killer your Mavs beating the Heat. EDIT: my post was aimed at Notorious. I can understand Heinsohn, but those Clippers commentators are just ugh. Even though Stacey can be a super homer at times, he puts over the other team though. I remember last year when Hickson dunked all over Jordan, the Clips comm. just cried in disbelief, thinking Hickson was just some scrub.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Derrick Rose traveled with the rest of his team for the first time this season and participated in a team workout! Progress.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> Derrick Rose traveled with the rest of his team for the first time this season and participated in a team workout! Progress.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Raptors are on their way to being 8-3 in games this season when Bargnani doesn't play. GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GET RID OF HIM PLEASE, COLANGELO.

Signed, Notorious and Raptor fans.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dam Magic caught up only a 4 point lead.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The Raptors are on their way to being 8-3 in games this season when Bargnani doesn't play. GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GET RID OF HIM PLEASE, COLANGELO.
> 
> Signed, Notorious and Raptor fans.


I've been saying this for years. Basically two years after he was drafted and still couldn't rebound whatsoever. This isn't anything new and Colangelo needs to be fired for not realizing this years ago either. Hell he should have been fired when he decided to give him an extension, that shit is as bad as Green's contract.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DIRK with DAT SPIN MOVE. :bron


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> Dam Magic caught up only a 4 point lead.


Y'all can't handle JAMEER FUCKING NELSON.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pacers won again. I mean, it was the fuckin' Wizards, but still, that's six-in-a-row now, I believe! Crazy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Y'all can't handle JAMEER FUCKING NELSON.


But we stil won!!!

That's 7 loses in a row for Magic


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Save_us.BigBaby


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why wasn't he playing?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's out 4-6 weeks with a sprained shoulder.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

MAYO

edit DIRK


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

^Fuck.

Let's go Dallas!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm sure many of you are wondering why the Boston Celtics recalled (Center) Fab Melo from the NBA Developmental League. Do the Celtics need more size along their front line? Is he a great locker room personality? Well, no.

He sustained a concussion by walking into a fucking door at his hotel, and Boston recalled him so they could treat him. :yodawg


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Overtime!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> I'm sure many of you are wondering why the Boston Celtics recalled (Center) Fab Melo from the NBA Developmental League. Do the Celtics need more size along their front line? Is he a great locker room personality? Well, no.
> 
> He sustained a concussion by walking into a fucking door at his hotel, and Boston recalled him so they could treat him. :yodawg


:mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DIRK SENDS IT INTO OT


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

the heat are gonna win by 20


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> :mark:


dat Avery Bradley...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dang what a steal


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What? We didn't look like the 96 Bulls tonight with Bradley back?

:bron3


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FUCK YOU BATTIER


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

YOUR SAVIOR'S return was truly epic.

4 Points, 1 Steal.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LeBron one assist away from a triple double


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

FML


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> YOUR SAVIOR'S return was truly epic.
> 
> 4 Points, 1 Steal.


He played 19 minutes in his first game back from having double shoulder surgery.

Were you expecting him to drop 30? Fuck outta here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lol @ me being stupid.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck yeah, Nets just stepped in OKCs home and mobbed them. Deron looked like prime Kidd. Our big 3 stomped on theirs. Great way to open the new year

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Prime Kidd couldn't hit threes. unk2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> He played 19 minutes in his first game back from having double shoulder surgery.
> 
> Were you expecting him to drop 30? Fuck outta here.


Double shoulder surgery = a shoulder that is twice as strong as it was before. STOP WITH THE EXCUSES.


----------



## Xile44

Showtime said:


> Prime Kidd couldn't hit threes. unk2


Yeah I meant with Derons 5 steals and 13 assist. If only prime Kidd was a good 3 pt shooter

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Xile44 said:


> Fuck yeah, Nets just stepped in OKCs home and mobbed them. Deron looked like prime Kidd. Our big 3 stomped on theirs. Great way to open the new year
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Thought OKC was gonna make a comeback there


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

David Lee, the best PF in the NBA.

COME THE FUCK AT ME.

Also, lol at all those who said Harrison Barnes would bust in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> lol @ me being stupid.


Yeah, what the fuck were you talking about? lel


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

THIS FUCKING CROWD!!!

The Warriors are finally good again :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> David Lee, the best PF in the NBA.
> 
> COME THE FUCK AT ME.
> 
> *Also, lol at all those who said Harrison Barnes would bust in the NBA. *


Pretty damn sure you were one of those people as you admitted he had talent but had a horrible worth ethic or something like that during the draft. I know for a fact you didn't like him that much as I was loving him before the draft alongside PJIII while you were shitting on both of them. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pretty sure that was GOON who said Barnes would bust in the NBA. He said that NBA GMs would be fired if they picked Barnes. I never said that about Barnes. The only thing I can recall saying about Barnes is that GM's would be idiots if they picked him over MKG.

PJ3 yes, I did say that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

oh it was GOOON then. that doesn't matter because he's a moron anyways. :side:


PJIII needs minutes. I don't see how Lamb and PJIII will improve very much if they literally get no playing time. I understand Brooks doesn't want to cost his team any wins by playing them too much, but not playing them at all seems like a mistake.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I can understand both of them not being in the rotation. I don't think Lamb is ready to be apart of a championship rotation.

PJ3 isn't in the rotation because Collison is the vet and is a great intangibles player, and since Collison is under-sized, they can't slide him over to the backup center, hence why they play Thabeet.

As far as Lamb goes, the Thunder for the most part have always had a 3 guard rotation of Durant, Sefolosha and Martin/Harden. Occasionally Daequan Cook would get minutes, but that's about it.


----------



## Xile44

Smh Blake Griffin almost ended his career flopping in mid air like that

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Warriors are going to be 15-3 against teams over .500 if they win this game...they are 7-7 against teams under .500. :lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm prepping my sig for you Magic. :mark:

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wow GSW blew Clippers of the court.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Is this team for real? 9-8 in the conference and 3-4 the division, your answer is no. This team will fall and they will fall hard.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Like the Lakers?


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers need to win the game against the Clippers. It will provide a very big confidence boost to them. I dont understand why Jamison is out of the rotation. put him as a 3, and put artest as the 4, and gasol as the 5th when the 2nd unit is on the floor. Duhon, Meeks, Jamison, Artest, and Gasol. Gasol gets to post up like the way he likes to, Artest as well, and Jamison can provide shooting. why is he not getting minutes? :no:

edit: I just read an article about Derrick Favors calling Kevin Love overrated :lmao Derrick Favors how many all star teams have you been selected to? a guy who was the 3rd pick, who is averaging 8 points and 6 rebounds a game for his career calling Kevin love overrated? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Love is overrated. It's not like his numbers are low at his fault, he's playing behind Paul Millsap and Al Jefferson. Once Millsap is traded, he'll start and be putting up great numbers. He's already a much better defender than Love is, though that's not saying much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



JSL said:


> Lakers need to win the game against the Clippers. It will provide a very big confidence boost to them. I dont understand why Jamison is out of the rotation. put him as a 3, and put artest as the 4, and gasol as the 5th when the 2nd unit is on the floor. Duhon, Meeks, Jamison, Artest, and Gasol. Gasol gets to post up like the way he likes to, Artest as well, and Jamison can provide shooting. why is he not getting minutes? :no:
> 
> edit: I just read an article about Derrick Favors calling Kevin Love overrated :lmao Derrick Favors how many all star teams have you been selected to? a guy who was the 3rd pick, who is averaging 8 points and 6 rebounds a game for his career calling Kevin love overrated? :lmao


Jamison is out of the rotation due to the fact the's garbage at defense and has been shooting awful. Putting him at the three is about the worst thing you can do as the can guy is a power forward and already has troubles guarding big man, he can't do shit at the three as people just drive past him with ease.

Favors will be better than Love in a few years. Hell, Favors could be one of the best bigs right now if Jazz weren't so damn slow with trading Millsap, the guy is obviously talented and good defender.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

This was ruled a flagrant foul btw:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

On Blake Griffin right? For needlessly putting himself and others in danger but flipping in the air. 

fuck, this is why I will never, ever like the Clippers. No matter how much the media tries to portray them as some underdog that has gone through years of losing and has finally found success, they are still the team that flops the most and plays dirty as fuck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Let's be real...you wouldn't like the Clippers even if they didn't flop. Why? Because you're a Lakers fan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Meh, I couldn't care less about the Clippers nor any other division rival aside from the Kings because in my lifetime none of them have really posed any sort of threat to the Lakers. Don't act like you guys also didn't hate them last year for their flopping ways as I'm pretty sure no one really in this thread was really rooting them on while Griffin was being a pussy and Paul was helicopter diving.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The only reason I hated them was because of the flopping. Something that has significantly decreased from them this year. Maybe it's just me but the Clippers don't really flop that much anymore.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> This was ruled a flagrant foul btw:


i really hope he gets injured next time he pulls that kinda nonsense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> The only reason I hated them was because of the flopping. Something that has significantly decreased from them this year. Maybe it's just me but the Clippers don't really flop that much anymore.





Notorious said:


> This was ruled a flagrant foul btw:


:kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yes of course Griffin had that flop last night, but other than that I really can't think of that many flops the Clippers have had this year. Unlike last year when they had at least two a game.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I haven't forgiven the clippers for ruining that potentially epic BATTLE OF THE LOSING STREAKS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

CAVS VS WIZARDS. NEVER FORGET.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Not sure I'll ever forgive the Clippers for that. IT'LL BE TOUGH. That's for sure. Maybe if they eliminate the Lakers, Spurs, Dallas and Celtics in a championship run. Maybe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dallas ain't making the playoffs this year, sadly.

FREE DIRK. JK, I wouldn't want Dirk to ever leave Dallas. He should retire there.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yep, doesn't look like I'll get to forgive the Clippers this year.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Love is overrated. It's not like his numbers are low at his fault, he's playing behind Paul Millsap and Al Jefferson. Once Millsap is traded, he'll start and be putting up great numbers. He's already a much better defender than Love is, though that's not saying much.


Kevin Love is going to get even better in a few years as well. he's a PF that can shoot, rebound, pass, etc the only thing he needs work on is his defense. the guy breaks his hand during the offseason, comes back early and is getting almost 14 rebounds a game. When I watch Derrick Favors play I sometimes think this guy is not even on the floor. Even when Millsap and possibly Al Jefferson leave I still think Favors is going to be decent but no star. It's going to be Gordon Hayward's team after the big men get traded. 



Showtime said:


> Jamison is out of the rotation due to the fact the's garbage at defense and has been shooting awful. Putting him at the three is about the worst thing you can do as the can guy is a power forward and already has troubles guarding big man, he can't do shit at the three as people just drive past him with ease.
> 
> Favors will be better than Love in a few years. Hell, Favors could be one of the best bigs right now if Jazz weren't so damn slow with trading Millsap, the guy is obviously talented and good defender.


I know his defense is very frustrating to watch. Putting him at the 3 is not the worse thing you can do, were talking about him playing for the 2nd unit. It's not like he is going to guard Lebron James or Durant, he won't get blown by every single possession. The guy is talented even though he's old the guy can still make an impact. If Lakers are not going to use this guy, trade him and try to get a SF/PF that can help this team. It's a waste to let him sit on the bench, I would say go after Ariza. 

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=abzpsf8

Ariza for Duhon, Jamison, Clark, and Ebanks. I would say this is a great deal, Lakers get rid of 3 players that see almost no minutes and Duhon for Ariza. Lakers get a little younger, and in a way better. 

Favors is talented, but I think Love will be alot better in a few more years. The guy hasnt even reached his top level and is putting up monster numbers. I dont think Favors is going to be that great, but we will see how things turn out when he gets his minutes. Every nba player is talented but not every player can show it on the floor consistantly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Gordon Hayward's team? lulz.

Love is just a stat-padder that plays no defense. Btw, Favors per 36 numbers have him putting up over 15 points, almost 11 boards and close to 3 blocks. I'd say those are some pretty great numbers. Will Favors be a star once he starts? I doubt it. Will he be a very good player? Yeah, he will.

As far as Ariza goes...he's regressed significantly since he left the Lakers, he's overpaid and he's injury prone. Don't see why the Lakers should trade for a guy like him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



JSL said:


> I know his defense is very frustrating to watch. Putting him at the 3 is not the worse thing you can do, were talking about him playing for the 2nd unit. It's not like he is going to guard Lebron James or Durant, he won't get blown by every single possession. The guy is talented even though he's old the guy can still make an impact. If Lakers are not going to use this guy, trade him and try to get a SF/PF that can help this team. It's a waste to let him sit on the bench, I would say go after Ariza.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=abzpsf8
> 
> Ariza for Duhon, Jamison, Clark, and Ebanks. I would say this is a great deal, Lakers get rid of 3 players that see almost no minutes and Duhon for Ariza. Lakers get a little younger, and in a way better.
> 
> Favors is talented, but I think Love will be alot better in a few more years. The guy hasnt even reached his top level and is putting up monster numbers. I dont think Favors is going to be that great, but we will see how things turn out when he gets his minutes. Every nba player is talented but not every player can show it on the floor consistantly.


I've watched nearly every Lakers game this year and I watched Jamison at the three. It is the worst thing you can do. He can't guard anyone and he lets people blow past him or just score with relatively ease. He provides bad help defense and he isn't the shooter he once once or even the shooter he was last year.

Wizards would never do that deal as they already have a loaded roster(with no roster spots for those four guys you just put in that deaL) and their front court is already filled with good young players. It's not happening bro.

Favors is 21 and his per 36 minutes are 15/10 with 2.5 blocks. That's without even being the option or second option for that when he's on the court. The kid can has post moves as well as the fact he plays great defense. Favors will be better than Love as already has what Love doesn't, which is great defense, which is harder for a player to improve at than something on offense as it takes more commitment, a commitment that Love hasn't shown on that end of the floor.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Gordon Hayward's team? lulz.
> 
> Love is just a stat-padder that plays no defense. Btw, Favors per 36 numbers have him putting up over 15 points, almost 11 boards and close to 3 blocks. I'd say those are some pretty great numbers. Will Favors be a star once he starts? I doubt it. Will he be a very good player? Yeah, he will.
> 
> As far as Ariza goes...he's regressed significantly since he left the Lakers, he's overpaid and he's injury prone. Don't see why the Lakers should trade for a guy like him.



Hayward can play, after they leave who else is left? lol. Its going to be Hayward and Favors. Unless they get something good in return for trading the bigs.

Favors can be a star, but he needs to get consistant minutes. I think favors is going to be a decent player, maybe make 1 all star team but nothing more.

I see it as a low risk/high reward case for the lakers. if they give up those players for Ariza I would say that its a trade worth making. I would take a risk on Ariza than let Jamison, Clark, and Ebanks rot on the bench providing nothing. Also getting rid of Duhon would be a good thing, I dont like the fact he jacks up 3 pointers, 5 feet above the 3 point line with 20 seconds left on the shot clock. It's so frustrating watching him do that. Lakers have nothing to lose doing this trade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



JSL said:


> Hayward can play, after they leave who else is left? lol. Its going to be Hayward and Favors. Unless they get something good in return for trading the bigs.
> 
> Favors can be a star, but he needs to get consistant minutes. I think favors is going to be a decent player, maybe make 1 all star team but nothing more.
> 
> I see it as a low risk/high reward case for the lakers. if they give up those players for Ariza I would say that its a trade worth making. I would take a risk on Ariza than let Jamison, Clark, and Ebanks rot on the bench providing nothing. Also getting rid of Duhon would be a good thing, I dont like the fact he jacks up 3 pointers, 5 feet above the 3 point line with 20 seconds left on the shot clock. It's so frustrating watching him do that. Lakers have nothing to lose doing this trade.


They have Kanter too. I think you forget Favors was the main part of the Deron Williams trade. This guy is legit and he will be a star. It's not even an if in my mind, he has the talent, he plays well on defense, and does what all big man are supposed to do. It's just the minutes and always has been. Did you see what he did against the Spurs, specifically Tim Duncan, last year in the playoffs? He didn't shoot that great, but his all around numbers were impressive considering he was matched up with the best PF of all time.

I never said it's a bad trade. It's a great trade...for the Lakers. Wizards have Nene, Okafor, Booker, Seraphin, and Singleton already in their backcourt. They don't need Jamison whatsoever and wouldn't be used there either.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

But why would the Wizards accept that? They have no reason to.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> I've watched nearly every Lakers game this year and I watched Jamison at the three. It is the worst thing you can do. He can't guard anyone and he lets people blow past him or just score with relatively ease. He provides bad help defense and he isn't the shooter he once once or even the shooter he was last year.
> 
> Wizards would never do that deal as they already have a loaded roster(with no roster spots for those four guys you just put in that deaL) and their front court is already filled with good young players. It's not happening bro.
> 
> Favors is 21 and his per 36 minutes are 15/10 with 2.5 blocks. That's without even being the option or second option for that when he's on the court. The kid can has post moves as well as the fact he plays great defense. Favors will be better than Love as already has what Love doesn't, which is great defense, which is harder for a player to improve at than something on offense as it takes more commitment, a commitment that Love hasn't shown on that end of the floor.


I cant argue with you on that point, this guy cant defend anyone right now. But if he can get his shooting back, he can help his team. 

It doesn't even have to be Ariza, Lakers can trade for someone else. It would be a smart idea to trade for someone that can help this team right away, I don't like players like Jamison sitting on the bench doing nothing. If he cant provide help, trade him. The lakers are in win now mode, try to get a wing player that can help in anyway. 

Great defense is one thing, but he needs to do more than just defend. Love cant defend but he does everything else and does it well. Love needs to defend but Favors needs to work on his offense.


----------



## JSL

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> They have Kanter too. I think you forget Favors was the main part of the Deron Williams trade. This guy is legit and he will be a star. It's not even an if in my mind, he has the talent, he plays well on defense, and does what all big man are supposed to do. It's just the minutes and always has been. Did you see what he did against the Spurs, specifically Tim Duncan, last year in the playoffs? He didn't shoot that great, but his all around numbers were impressive considering he was matched up with the best PF of all time.
> 
> I never said it's a bad trade. It's a great trade...for the Lakers. Wizards have Nene, Okafor, Booker, Seraphin, and Singleton already in their backcourt. They don't need Jamison whatsoever and wouldn't be used there either.





Notorious said:


> But why would the Wizards accept that? They have no reason to.


Kanter needs to develope, he won't be the best player on the team anytime soon. Derrick Favors can play but I question how far he can really go up. Derrick Favors has time to grow though, he is barley 21 years old. I have to see how well of an offense game this guy can develope.

It doesnt have to be a trade with the Wizards, all I am saying is its a better idea to get someone that can help this team than let players sit on the bench and do nothing.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> This was ruled a flagrant foul btw:


:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*






Good lord. Grade 10.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

poor kid just got stepped on.


thoughts on WIGGINS, JM?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Reaction of the guy on the bench makes the video.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

blake griffin is a pussy


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> This was ruled a flagrant foul btw:


What the hell was he trying to do?


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Being a frigging punk, that whats he was trying to do.

At least the Warriors bench and crowd clowned his ass good.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Is there a reason why every comments section for an NBA video mentions Kobe, LeBron, or Jordan even if they have nothing to do with the video? lol.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

^LOLOL at the reaction


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



kobra860 said:


> Is there a reason why every comments section for an NBA video mentions Kobe, LeBron, or Jordan even if they have nothing to do with the video? lol.


I always see LeBron traveling stupid comments


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lebron travels a lot though. So does Kobe. So does Jordan. Although Lebron's travelling is essentially a meme now considering how badly he has gotten away with over the years. Pretty sure there is one video of him running from the 3 point to the hoop for a dunk without dribbling and he didn't get called for a travel.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Ye agree. but it's just the idiots who post on videos that are not related to LeBron


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> I always see LeBron traveling stupid comments


Those comments are just as lame as the Justin Bieber comments.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> poor kid just got stepped on.
> 
> 
> thoughts on WIGGINS, JM?


Same as everyone else for the most part. Sick.

I'm more interested in what he can do for Canada nationally though. Maybe put Canada on the map finally? Seeing as Nash failed miserably as he either was never allowed to play or chose not to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Sick is an understatement. ***** IS GOING TO GET MY KOBE LOVE INSTANTANEOUSLY. DAT CANADIAN.


and yeah hopefully, although we would be better off with more than one superstar on a national team. We can't really expect him to carry us, but we do got THOMPSON as well. :side:


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why the fuck is NBA on TNT not on tonight? It's bad enough we only get it once a week as it is, but now we get a marathon of The Mentalist instead? What the fuck? I thought maybe my program guide was just wrong, so I went to the TNT website. Nope. I guess [email protected] isn't worthy of national television. *sigh*


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Its bowl season. I think they do this every year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bowl season so no games on TNT.

They do the same during March Madness.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Sick is an understatement. ***** IS GOING TO GET MY KOBE LOVE INSTANTANEOUSLY. DAT CANADIAN.
> 
> 
> and yeah hopefully, although we would be better off with more than one superstar on a national team. We can't really expect him to carry us, but we do got THOMPSON as well. :side:


Well ya I don't really mean necessarily to make us competitive but at least be the face of the national team and national program. Nash has never really done this despite him being Kid Canada or whatever else. He really hasn't done much for the sport in Canada, imo. Yes, I know he did charity games and whatever else in Canada but so have others (Bosh, VC, etc).


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why would TNT, that is not showing college football, stop showing professional basketball due to college football being on other stations? It's just aggravating.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't know why other countries even try. It's so predictable. We all know who wins gold, every year :kobe3


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Being a frigging punk, that whats he was trying to do.


That's nothing compared to this,


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Further proof that Doc Rivers is an idiot. Avery Bradley returns and he still starts Jason Collins at center. Despite the fact that the starting lineup of Rondo/Bradley/Pierce/Bass/KG last season was the most productive starting lineup on both ends the Celtics have had in years.

Oh and did I mention the Celtics are like 1-7 since Doc decided to start Jason Collins at center, but yeah that retard refuses to take Collins out of the starting lineup.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



That's irrelevant said:


> That's nothing compared to this,


that was like one of the least bad things Artest had done. that looked like a total accident too as he was falling.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Marcus Camby gettin' that start tonight, son.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> This was ruled a flagrant foul btw:


I guess Lil' Jimmy plays for the Warriors


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Disappointed in TNT considering Nuggets/Wolves would have been on.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Brye said:


> Disappointed in TNT considering Nuggets/Wolves would have been on.


Agreed. [email protected] should be fun too, damn it. I guess I'll have to watch 'em on-line. :-/


----------



## WWE

Both teams are just checking threes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> that was like one of the least bad things Artest had done. that looked like a total accident too as he was falling.


Yup, that was my point. Rondo was milking the whole thing for no reason.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Walk-In said:


> Agreed. [email protected] should be fun too, damn it. I guess I'll have to watch 'em on-line. :-/


You should, great game so far


----------



## WWE

Stupid mother fucking Knicks just chucking up threes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

DAT sweet dunk from JR Smith. :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Game over, Knicks went on a frenzy and ran away with this one.

FUCK THAT ALLEY OOP BY SMITH WAS SO SICK


----------



## WWE

WHY ISNT PARKER AND DUNCAN PLAYING RIGHT NOW

God damn it popavich you keep playing your bench 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Cycloneon said:


> WHY ISNT PARKER AND DUNCAN PLAYING RIGHT NOW
> 
> God damn it popavich you keep playing your bench
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


No point game over. Might aswel rest them


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Knicks, to quote Escalade from And-1 "kilt & murdered" the Spurs.


----------



## WWE

Posterizer said:


> No point game over. Might aswel rest them


I know that but he put Parker out in the third when they were still in it and that's when they blew it open

DAMN IT POP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That could have been Pablos coming out game

JR was money all game too


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


>


Sexy


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

it actually annoys me to no end how much praise Lebron gets for his stat padding. Honestly, he's the best player in the world, but the fact he averages 9 rebounds a team where the second highest rebounder is Chris Bosh with like 7.5 and then goes down to Haslem who has like 4.9 is not impressive to me at all. Same with assists when the second player, Wade, has like 4.5 and then it goes to Chalmers who doesn't even average 4 assists per game. Of course he's going to fucking get a ton of boards when no one else goes for them and of course he's going to rack up the assists if he nearly always has the ball in his hands. I'm in no way saying he isn't a good passer or rebounder, but his stats are definitely inflated and hearing about them all the time annoys me to no end.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LeBron has put up numbers like that throughout his career, his numbers were even better in Cleveland. Hell, during the Olympics he was putting up 13/6/6 in 24 MPG playing with great rebounders like Chandler, Love and Durant and great passers like CP3, Deron and Westbrook.

I don't think LeBron is a stat-padder for the most part. The only times I think LeBron stat-pads is when it's a blowout and he's still in the game playing with the reserves while Wade & Bosh are already out of the game. I swear it happens in every Heat blowout.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's obviously talented enough to get the stats, but there's no way the guy isn't a stat padder or at least doesn't benefit from the fact his team lacks many good rebounders. Their ranked 23rd in the league for a reason.

The passing stat obviously not as much as he does find his teammates open quite a bit, but he also does have the ball in his hands a fair bit. There really isn't much of an argument here and I don't really care for one as he is the best passer on his team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LeBron is a great rebounder and passer, he would put up around 27/7/7 no matter what team he played for.

There are times where I feel he pads his stats but for the most part, the guy is just great at what he does.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jesus Christ, AVTAR. Just stop.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'll stop once every second article isn't about LEBRON and all the great things he's doing while his team plays like shit(yeah, I know they're at the top of the east but that isn't exactly impressive and neither are their wins against these awful teams). :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why the fuck wouldn't anyone publish articles on the greatest basketball player in the world? Ya dumb NlGGER.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

because they're just repeating the same shit over and over and OVER. it's ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

If anything, I wish the media would stop trying to hype Kevin Durant as this nice, humble, ultra role model.

Not to say I think KD is a douche or anything like that, cause that's not what I think. I just don't think he's what the NBA/media hype him up and market him to be.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> because they're just repeating the same shit over and over and OVER. it's ridiculous.


...It's sports media. :kiss


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm just saying a player like VASQUEZ should be having some articles be written about him as well for his EXCELLENT play. :lelbron


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:brees


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hey Magic, what's the difference between what I say about MEGATRON and you say about Lebron?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He hates LeBron and likes MEGATRON.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lolol, I wasn't trying to hate on Lebron whatsoever there. I was hating on the fact that I have to read about what his shit smells like every fucking day when I go on any site that relates to basketball.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> If anything, I wish the media would stop trying to hype Kevin Durant as this nice, humble, ultra role model.
> 
> Not to say I think KD is a douche or anything like that, cause that's not what I think. I just don't think he's what the NBA/media hype him up and market him to be.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

We al know who the true role model is. :kobe

Heat/Bulls
CLippers/Lakers

Good day


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

yeah we do, as there is only one truly humble superstar in this league and it's neither Rose or Durant. DAT TIMMY D.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lol, in all seriousness I think KD is a mad humble dude, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> yeah we do, as there is only one truly humble superstar in this league and it's neither Rose or Durant. DAT TIMMY D.


D-GOD has the perfect blend of humility and arrogance. In fact, he is perfect in every category. That's why he is a GOD among us mortals. #THERETURN


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Timmy D wins MVPs and titles. Rose has no reason to be arrogant, just another trash player that won't ever win a title. :bron2


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> D-GOD has the perfect blend of humility and arrogance. In fact, he is perfect in every category. That's why he is a GOD among us mortals. #THERETURN


Why isn't there a Rose smiley?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

you need titles to warrant a smiley. :kobe3


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

You just hating on a Chicago boy, because KOBE will never get that sixth ring to match THE GOAT GOAT GOOOOAAAAAAAT :jordan2


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Timmy D wins MVPs and titles. Rose has no reason to be arrogant, just another trash player that won't ever win a title. :bron2


Ooo bit harsh there? :jaydamn


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> You just hating on a Chicago boy, because KOBE will never get that sixth ring to match THE GOAT GOAT GOOOOAAAAAAAT :jordan2


While Kobe is competing with the GOAT, Durant and Rose are trying to get their first ring and Lebron is celebrating his first after nine seasons. #YouKnowYou'reShitWhen :kobe4


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe is 34.... :kobe3


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> *While Kobe is competing with the GOAT*, Durant and Rose are trying to get their first ring and Lebron is celebrating his first after nine seasons. #YouKnowYou'reShitWhen :kobe4


This has made me think. Where is Kobe on the all time list right now?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

^^^somewhere on the top SEVEN for me. :kobe3

Kobe is 34. :kobe5


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

MJ
Magic
Kareem
Russell
Wilt
Hakeem
Bird
Duncan
Oscar
Shaq
Kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> MJ
> Magic
> Kareem
> Hakeem
> Wilt
> Russell
> Bird
> Magic
> Duncan
> Oscar
> Shaq/Kobe


Magic so good he's listed twice? :lmao

also I'd put him right behind russell on your list. 

Mine would be something like

1. MJ
2. Kareem
3. Magic(although I still find him the most TALENTED player of all time)
4. Wilt
5. Russell
6. Hakeem
7. Kobe
8. Oscar
9. Duncan


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

MJ
Magic
Russell
Wilt
Kareem
Kobe
Hakeem
Duncan
Oscar


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Oscar Robertson had career averages of 27.6 PPG, 9.5 APG and 7.5 RPG...as a PG. All-time leader in triple doubles by a large margin that probably won't be matched in the near future.

So underrated when it comes to these top ten lists. Guy was still playing at a high level in his 40's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I know OSCAR was great. The big O is the only player to average a triple double, but tbh we can only judge these guys so well off the limited stuff we've seen of them(well I haven't see all that much) and it's hard to gauge how meaningful their stats are in a completely different era when they were basically athletically and physically superior in a way that Lebron would be to high school kids. Although their stats and Russell's championships are too great to just ignore.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

From what I've seen from Oscar and from what I've heard from people who watched him during his day, He had it all. He could literally do everything good.

He would've been great no matter what era he played in. Same with guys like Wilt & Russell. They would've dominated no matter what era they were in. Is it likely Wilt could've averaged 50 points and 25 rebounds in another era, not really, but I could realistically see prime Wilt putting around 30/15 in the 90's or later.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Oh I know, I know they're all great. I'm just saying it's hard to say where they rank all time without actually getting to watch them on a regular basis or see enough footage of them like you can do with Kareem/Magic/Bird/etc.

Oscar was basically his era's Lebron. an all around talent that was unstoppable and couldn't get DAT ring. maybe he should have joined the Lakers. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Oscar was playing with scrubs for the majority of his career. The Bucks didn't draft Kareem until Oscar was almost 40 and on the decline, they won one ring together but after that Oscar got older and declined. And then the year after Oscar retired, Kareem forced his way to LA. A couple years later Magic gets drafted, then Worthy. Guess everything also works out for the Lakers :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

32 years old is almost 40.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Got my years mixed up, but the point still stands. Oscar was in his 30's when he finally got a quality teammate that could be a legit 2nd option on a championship team...well in Oscar's case, he became the 2nd option but I'm sure you get the point.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Oh I know, I know they're all great. I'm just saying it's hard to say where they rank all time without actually getting to watch them on a regular basis or see enough footage of them like you can do with Kareem/Magic/Bird/etc.
> 
> Oscar was basically his era's Lebron. an all around talent that was unstoppable and couldn't get DAT ring. maybe he should have joined the Lakers. :side:


Didn't he get one ring?

Def LeBron of his era lol


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm watching a neat little game in Cleveland @ Charlotte. Kyrie is a beast.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Poor defense from the Hawks tonight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Irving was magnificent


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Just give Lou Williams the ball and let him chuck up some threes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

85-85!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fuck that wasn't a 3 pointer.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

sully shut david west down and shut hansbrough up!

Sully is such a beast


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

COME ONE BULLS, HOLD ON FOR 2 MORE MINUTES


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why is Hinrich in the game?

Where's Nate?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LeBron misses the freethrow! 

:bron3


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I was hoping for an exciting last minute. Damn.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bulls beat Miami at their home!!!!

FUCK YEA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So I guess the Heat were just "playing down to their competition" again, huh?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Boozer 27 and 12. Solid

Noah, Deng, Nate all solid tonight great work


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Boozer was great tonight. He even made hustle plays! Fantastic game from him. Huge win.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Damn, Indiana got slaughtered. So much for that winning streak.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bulls have Clevland and Bucks next both at home, hopefully get a string of wins together and overtake Indiana.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That was a great victory by the Bulls. Loved how much they crushed them on the boards. Nice game from Butler off the bench as well.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Great steal by Kobe. It's on now.:kobe4


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Paul just got murdered by Kobe


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

God I hate Dwight Howard. Just seeing his stupid ass with that headband & both of those stupid Iverson-esque/Jeff Hardy arm bands makes me shake my head. fpalm


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I like Howard but sometime he is a clown.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Man are the Lakers getting whooped by that other Los Angeles team. With them losing so much now, the Lakers are going to be called that "other" LA team. Lol....Another funny thing is that the Kings are catching up to them in the Pacific standings. The Kings just need a pissed off Demarcus Cousins to do his thing and they can win.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Perhaps in the US but Lakers are still far more popular overall. SO the won't be called the other LA team lol


----------



## Xile44

Tristan Thompson is averaging 13/12 in Vajs absence

I have always thought the Cavs were fine with drafting him

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

CP aready close to a Triple double


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



chronoxiong said:


> Man are the Lakers getting whooped by that other Los Angeles team. With them losing so much now, the Lakers are going to be called that "other" LA team. Lol....Another funny thing is that the Kings are catching up to them in the Pacific standings. The Kings just need a pissed off Demarcus Cousins to do his thing and they can win.


I love this absurd notion that Clippers are overtaking Lakers just because of one season, so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

But Dub the Clippers are the better team and look like they'll be that way for the forseeable future...

U MAD? :kobe3


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Of course I'm mad and a bit buzzed:side:, win some championships and then we'll talk.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I seem to say this every game, but FUCKING SHOOT MORE, NASH.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



DubC said:


> Of course I'm mad and a bit buzzed:side:, win some championships and then we'll talk.


People aren't saying the Clippers are a better franchise, that's ludacris of course.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That little boy is lucky. He gets to tell everyone in his class that Blake Griffin flew over him and shook his head. 

also, for those that didn't see Kobe dunk on CP3,


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Chris Paul is amazing. That is all.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*






Lol at the video title


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=cuujwy5
SAVE KOBE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lollakers


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=cuujwy5
> SAVE KOBE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

CP3 can't score on a Kobe that's trying on d.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dwight should have blocked that shit.

He is getting really lazy on the defensive end.

Isn't even calling out the picks to Kobe, who is getting blindsided by them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe>CP3. Shutting him down while scoring on offense? THAT'S THE SHIT I DO LIKE. :mark:


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I have to believe that in this final two minutes, Kobe is doing his own thing, not some D'Antoni bullshit.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

MAMBA in GOAT MODE


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I wonder if they chant Beat LA in this game.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pau coming in? Lakers lose by 8.


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That was a pretty sexy shot


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Chris Paul with ice in his veins~!


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Losing Hill really cost the Lakers tonight.

Magic, you guys need to get rid of Meeks and Pau.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Meeks is fine. It's getting hard to defend Pau though.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Meeks, Morris and Gasol are fucking horrible. Pau, you know you're shit when Meeks is playing during crunch time while you ride the bench.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Meeks is fine. It's getting hard to defend Pau though.


Meeks starts making shots in garbage time.

Crunch time? He jacks up wild layups, even though he has -no- business driving the lane.

Dude is frigging garbage.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pau is fine. It's D'Antoni offense that is the problem. Why is one of the best post-up players in the league bombing threes? Dwight Howard is more of a liability than Pau. Why are the L.A. Lakers, a team that should be one of the best defensively in the league, hiring a coach that doesn't emphasize defense & trying to out run & out score faster & younger teams? Why are they still jacking up terrible three point attempts when they were like 3-for-30 behind the arc? If there ever was a team that should be a half-court offense, and emphasizing defense, it's a team with Kobe Bryant, Dwight Howard, Ron Artest & Pau Gasol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I know what I see. He usually can be a spark off the bench. His driving habits annoy me as he rarely ever finishes and he's a better shooter, but oh well, it's nice to see someone drive the lane.

Nash needs to learn to step up in crunch time and score. We can't have what we've had for years which is Kobe doing it alone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Because the Lakers are idiots. The hiring of D'Antoni was stupid and I am more than glad that the Lakers and their fans shat all over Mike Brown and then went out and hired a coach just as bad, if not worse than Brown.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> I know what I see. He usually can be a spark off the bench. His driving habits annoy me as he rarely ever finishes and he's a better shooter, but oh well, it's nice to see someone drive the lane.
> 
> Nash needs to learn to step up in crunch time and score. We can't have what we've had for years which is Kobe doing it alone.


Its only nice when someone who drives actually draws fouls at a nice rate. Meeks will not, and ever get those kind of calls.

Just spot him up in the corner, all he is good at. Can't defend, can't drive, can't handle the ball. 

Also.

People not named Kobe and Dwight shot 12 for 37.

Think about that.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Gasol NEEDS to be traded!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pau will be traded for Bargnani and Jose Calderon. D'Antoni gets his wet dream of a stretch four. One that loves shooting three's, hates rebounding and hates playing defense.

BOOK IT.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I like how the Van Gundy and Pasch no sold Jamison's appearance during the game. As for the Lakers continued woes, I wouldn't be surprised if they fired D'Antoni during this season. Anything to get more media attention on them. Who would be the interim though? Get Brian Shaw in there! All they need to do is have Nash-Dwight pick and roll and Gasol on the low block posting people up, simple as that. Can't have Kobe wasting his GOAT mode this early in the season.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

This Lakers team is going nowhere this year. Changing Coaches didn't do anything. They still suck on defense. Dwight Howard is not dominant. His free-throws have gotten better though. Kobe is the only dependable scorer. Everyone else just fights for scraps. They have Pau Gasol chucking three's as if he's Dirk Nowitzki. This is hilarious. Lol...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bye Bye :gasol


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm a big fan of Pau, it's a shame to see him struggling on that team. If the Bargnani/Calderon trade happened I think it'd work so well for both teams.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Brye said:


> I'm a big fan of Pau, it's a shame to see him struggling on that team. If the Bargnani/Calderon trade happened I think it'd work so well for both teams.


We don't want him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lolCanadian. Pau actually fits with the Raptors and would be a much better fit than the completely useless Bargs. Although CALDERON is the man, but he's just as old and they aren't doing themselves any favours with Lowry by benching him in favour of Calderon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Calderon has been great this year and him starting with Lowry coming off the bench has been working as of late so I don't see the problem.

Pau is an upgrade over Bargnani but I would rather the Raptors trade Bargnani for someone young.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The problem is the fact they have to resign Lowry and he's their point guard of the future, not Calderon.

lol they aint getting shit for Bargs and if they can get Pau then they're way better off. Pau hasn't suddenly become bad like some people like to think, the olympics were just 6 months ago and he was great during those. It's just hard to play when you have two coaches trying to implement horrible systems that end up fucking you over.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

KOBE is on twitter (verified account). His thoughts after yesterday's game:



> Thoughts of self doubt Am I done? Is this how my career will end?? I REFUSE to give in to these thoughts. #strongwill #countonchallenges


https://twitter.com/kobebryant/with_replies

DejectedBe

IntellectualBe

ToBeOrNotToBe


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'd take that trade, Bargs and Calderon for Pau. I want Lowry to play and I want Bargs gone. 

Pau is getting a bad rap for things that aren't entirely his fault and probably less his fault than others contributing to the problem. D'Antoni don't know how to use him. He's never had a player like him. He'd probably much rather have Bargs sitting at the top of the key all game on offense than actually come up with ways to implement Pau to his capabilities (WHICH ARE FUCKING BROAD WHICH MAKES THIS ALL THE MORE EMBARRASSING). 



Canadian said:


> We don't want him.


Please don't speak for the Toronto Raptors or their fan base...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

JM repeating my thoughts. I speak best for the Raptors fan base and I aint even a fan. #ENTERTAINMEDAMNIT :kobe3


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOL I wouldn't say that UDFK but I'm more or less going to continue to give Canadian a hard time until he stops saying "we" for 3 FUCKING TEAMS. It's ridiculous. Embarrassing.

Worse than Heatwave refusing to back a single team :side:.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There's nothing wrong with that, man. No problem in being a true fan of three teams.








:yodawg


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yes, as long as they are 3 different sports :favre5:mcgee3:jeter

Otherwise...

:hayden3

:ti

And of course Canadian will probably say something witty and clever like "COME AT ME". Which of course you then need to wonder where does one find Canadian? Is he holding loosely to the end of the LA Clippers bandwagon? Is he icing Steph Curry's ankles during commercial breaks? Is he in Toronto tweeting pictures or Justin Biebs at courtside? Who the fuck knows.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

JM weren't you the one that made the rule where we couldn't make fun of the multiple team thing anymore? ban urself plz.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

As far as I know I was the only one who ever made any big deal of it in the first place? I guess because one of his teams is the Raptors and frankly I don't want anyone liking the Raptors that also calls half the teams in the league "we". Fuck that shit to the moon. I don't really recall making any rules for the sports section. They've always been loose with boundaries that most people are aware of.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

nah man, it got bad last year and you did make a rule saying we couldn't do it anymore. maybe because half the thread was just taking jabs at the poor guy, but yeah it was pretty funny while it lasted.

And I can't call people morons anymore without being warned. SUP WITH DAT?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

JM, can I become a Raptors fan? I love watching Andrea Bargnani - One of the most underrated players in the NBA.


----------



## JM

Only if you stop liking the Orlando Tragic.

No one can like the Raptors and the Magic and no I am not wearing my vintage SHAQ DADDY MAGIC jersey today.



Showtime said:


> nah man, it got bad last year and you did make a rule saying we couldn't do it anymore. maybe because half the thread was just taking jabs at the poor guy, but yeah it was pretty funny while it lasted.
> 
> And I can't call people morons anymore without being warned. SUP WITH DAT?


Well if it was out of hand then maybe? I don't know. I probably just suggested people stop and talk about something else? As far as I'm concerned when he continuously says "we" for 3 different teams then he's bringing it upon himself.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

But both organizations have such a connection.

DAT T-MAC


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No there isn't a T-Mac Magic jersey in my closet. SHUT UP. I DIDN'T SAY THAT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

is the connection that they lose all their superstars that eventually go elsewhere to try to win rings?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

You bandwagoning on the T-Mac Magic, a decade after the fact? :kobe



Showtime said:


> is the connection that they lose all their superstars that eventually go elsewhere to try to win rings?


Sorry that JM and I don't bandwagon on the best teams in NBA History, like you and Notorious. Y'all are taking cues from Canadian.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I got it in 2002. NIKE SWINGMAN.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> You bandwagoning on the T-Mac Magic, a decade after the fact? :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that JM and I don't bandwagon on the best teams in NBA History, like you and Notorious. Y'all are taking cues from Canadian.


pretty sure Ive been a fan of the Lakers longer than you have been a fan of the Magic and youre older than me. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Just because you bandwagoned on them years ago doesn't change the fact that you're a bandwagoner. You don't just lose the title, man. 

IDK why you assume I'm older than you, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe Bryant Courtside and Courtside 2: DA BEGINNING OF MY FANDOM. :kobe3

Because I'm younger than like everyone I interact with on this site. I ASSSUME and I'm pretty sure my assumption is right.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Well, how old are you? TWELVE?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pretty sure no one is born a die-hard fan. Everyone begins as a bandwagoner or casual.....


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Well, how old are you? TWELVE?


EIGHTEEN. 


If you support your local team you're considered a die hard regardless for whatever reason.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I supported Chacago Bulls when I was like 6. Had I ever seen them play? Course not. I just heard Michael GOAT Jordan and thought, I'ma say I support them when asked :jordan

But then I start to get into basketball properly late 2010, because I'm going to watch Celtics @ Hawks during WM27 weekend and I want to at least understand who is who and what is what. I'm thinking of backing Celtics after talking to this knowledgable basketbal fan and because I remember Garnett. But then I watch Bulls play and I see this GOD like figure just exploding to the hoop and pulling off these sick lay ups. From then I knew... I knew.

#THERETURN


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hell, I've only been a Nuggets fan since around '03. It was DAT MELO that started me. :argh: But they were also the first basketball team I started to follow besides the Celts. Up until then I was just a Celts, VINCE CARTER and KG fan.

But I've always been a Celts fan. Even through some of those horrid years we've had.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So if the Lakers don't turn it around, do they trade Nash to a title contender?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bulls fan since 07, wasn't even into basketball at all before that so yea. Was also Lakers fan but only cause of Kobe.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Same situation as Joel, but a bit later. Supported the Bulls whenever someone brought them up in a debate, this was when they had first drafted Ben Gordon. [Thought he was going to be the star on this team.]

I eventually got more into basketball as I played it, even getting tickets to go to a couple of games in 09, saw D-God play, and marked.

Stormed out of my friend's house [Celts Fan] when we lost to them in the Semis that year. I'm not mad about it now, since the Celtics are fucking trash. I have the last laugh. :artest


Being a displaced Bulls fan is hard, but I'm enjoying the ride.

#THERETURN


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Same situation as Joel, but a bit later. Supported the Bulls whenever someone brought them up in a debate, this was when they had first drafted Ben Gordon. [Thought he was going to be the star on this team.]
> 
> I eventually got more into basketball as I played it, even getting tickets to go to a couple of games in 09, saw D-God play, and marked.
> 
> Stormed out of my friend's house [Celts Fan] when we lost to them in the Semis that year. I'm not mad about it now, since the Celtics are fucking trash. I have the last laugh. :artest
> 
> 
> Being a displaced Bulls fan is hard, but I'm enjoying the ride.
> 
> #THERETURN


That Celts/Bulls series led to some fucking awesome games though.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

When I was really young I liked the Charlotte Hornets and Orlando Magic. Then the Raptors came to be and I slowly transitioned over to CANADA'S TEAM and that's where I'm at and always will be.

I can understand rooting for other teams and especially players (I've always been a huge KG, Shaq, Jordan, T-Mac, and Ray Allen fan especially) but you have to have that one team that above everything else is YOUR TEAM.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



JM said:


> When I was really young I liked the Charlotte Hornets and Orlando Magic. Then the Raptors came to be and I slowly transitioned over to CANADA'S TEAM.
> 
> I can understand rooting for other teams and especially players (I've always been a huge KG, Shaq, Jordan, T-Mac, and Ray Allen fan especially) but you have to have that one team that above everything else is YOUR TEAM.


So strange, I had like 4 different friends that were Hornets fans back in like 4th grade. They had those badass looking jackets too. I swear to god it was just the colors back then. :lmao










You were someone if you owned this back in the day.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Definitely had one of those. Had a hat as well and gym shorts of some kind. And as some point had one of the champion silk screened jerseys. Those were the days.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lou Williams chucking up them threes. That's what I like to see.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

ANyone else notice Bulls never have back to back games?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Hawks need to ease up on the turnovers.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics were down by 15, went to have a meal came back now theyre up by two!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezuz christ what a 3rd quarter by the celtics!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Every time I give up on this team they pull this shit. Now once I get back on the "Celtics are good" bandwagon, they'll start playing like shit.

I'm just gonna remain neutral.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



StarzNBarz said:


> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezuz christ what a 3rd quarter by the celtics!!


Yeah. Pierce went ham. 

Here's hoping Lou Williams does the same in the 4th quarter.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Every time I give up on this team they pull this shit. Now once I get back on the "Celtics are good" bandwagon, they'll start playing like shit.
> 
> I'm just gonna remain neutral.


:lol why dont you just give up all the time than? they will always win that way!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dammit Josh Smith.


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Is it me, or do there appear to be more Celtics fans than Hawks fans in Atlanta?


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Christ Carmelo and JR went on a tear in those last 5 mins


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Alcoholic said:


> Is it me, or do there appear to be more Celtics fans than Hawks fans in Atlanta?


It's always like that whenever a team like Boston, Chicago, Miami, NY, OKC, LA, etc. comes to Atlanta. They have a terrible home crowd.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hawks stadium is usually empty so it wouldn't shock me if there were more Celts fans.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Poor Hawks lol

Wolves played their heart out but it wasn't enough, they were missing 3 big players aswell.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nuggets looking good tonight. *Knocks on wood* :mcgee


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Clippers with DAT LEAD. Great first quarter for Blake Griffin.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nugget got it in the bag. Clippers too by the looks of it. :kobe






:mcgee


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

man, the celts went off in the 2nd half. their d looked like the championship season, and it was awesome to see them rebounding so well, as well as clicking on offense, and playing like they actually wanted to win. just think, if only pierce had the worst imaginable d guarding him every night, they'd be damn near unstoppable. i like that little 12 foot corner jumper avery's been taking, looks like that's his new shot. i'm one hawks basket away from being up over a grand betting on nba the last 4 days... would be sweet if i could make a hustle outta this.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics vs Knicks should be great! If they play like today


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Clippers giving GSW a beat down. Fuck they are so exciting to watch!

Revenge on their minds? I think so haha


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Holy shit, that alley oop dunk was amazing. :mark:

Golden State should just call it a night or like the great Clark Kellogg says, "Ask what's on the dinner menu because this one is finish."


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

btw those hornets jackets were classic back in the day(as was starter period). always thought about getting one, never did though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm starting to like Clippers mre and more, ostly CP, he's becoming one of my favorite players


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's a shame that Paul flops alot. Has he cut down on that this year?


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Ether said:


> It's a shame that Paul flops alot. Has he cut down on that this year?


Looks like he has. Whole team has


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No he hasn't cut out the flopping, he tried to flop yesterday when Kobe was guarding him in the last 5 minutes, none of them even had the ball


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I absolutely hate the Clippers. Can't stand CP3 nor Blake. Really hope Lakers get it together to make sure I'm not just relying on OKC to stop them from coming out of the West.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The only legit reason anyone has to hate the Clippers is them ruining THE BATTLE OF THE AGES a couple years ago. That's it really. They aren't significant enough yet to have any other reason to hate them.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

blake griffin is a legit reason(plus they have the best record in the league).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah I hate Blake Griffin and also Matt Barnes but other than them, I like a lot of guys on the Clippers. Chris Paul, Jamal Crawford, ERIC MOTHERFUCKING BLEDSOE, DeAndre Jordan, Grant Hill, I find Ronny Turiaf to be one of the most unintentionally funny guys in the NBA.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

They still strongly come off as the Laker's little brothers though, despite their record. They need to make a playoff run first. The best record is just something pretty to look at in the regular season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I find it unintentionally funny that a team that wants to form their own LA identity has so many former Laker players on it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I joke around with Laker fans about the Clippers taking over but let's be honest, the Clippers will always be the "other LA team." Just like the Mets in New York with the Yankees.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hey UDFK, does Chris Paul count as a former Laker? :stern


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I hate Blake Griffin and also Matt Barnes but other than them, I like a lot of guys on the Clippers. Chris Paul, Jamal Crawford, ERIC MOTHERFUCKING BLEDSOE, DeAndre Jordan, Grant Hill, I find Ronny Turiaf to be one of the most unintentionally funny guys in the NBA.


Agree, I like them cause they bring the entertainment.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I like about 4-5 guys on the Clipps. I fucking love Chris Paul. Always have. I could do without the flopping tho.

G. Hill. Don't know I've ever come across a Hill hater, he's one of the nicest guys in the L.

B-b-b-illups. Treys. 

Bledsoe because of the energy he plays with. Guy doesn't know how to pace himself.

JC for his handle but not a fan of his overall game.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I remember when liking the Clippers started to get cool.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

CLIPPERS/WARRIORS, BUDDING RIVALRY. LIKE EVERY OTHER TEAM THAT HAS A CLOSE GAME IN THE NBA. :kobe


seriously, Stern/the marketing team need to fuck off and realize real rivalries are made in the playoffs, not the regular season. no matter how hard they try to push them.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

How was that game close :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

idk, I think their first game against one another was close. who knows, maybe the fact they both blew each other out is enough for a rivalry these days.

ask nba.com

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2013/01/06/warriors-clippers-a-budding-rivalry/?ls=iref:nbahpt6b


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Darius Miles :lmao

I remember someone I was friends with way back having a Odom Clippers Jersey.



Showtime said:


> CLIPPERS/WARRIORS, BUDDING RIVALRY. LIKE EVERY OTHER TEAM THAT HAS A CLOSE GAME IN THE NBA. :kobe
> 
> 
> seriously, Stern/the marketing team need to fuck off and realize real rivalries are made in the playoffs, not the regular season. no matter how hard they try to push them.





JM said:


> Hey UDFK, does Chris Paul count as a former Laker? :stern


I DEMAND YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THIS POST.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

whose UDFK...actually this will probably result in my name being changed. :side:

YEAH HE'S A FORMER LAKER, HE WAS FOR A FEW HOURS. ONE OF THE MANY SUPERSTARS OF THE LAKER NATION. We'd actually have a dynasty on our hands if that ****** came over as we would have had Dwight/CP3/Kobe. :kobe2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm just reminiscing here about how AWFUL Darius Miles was at shooting when he was with the clippers. Odom too actually. Odom obviously improved, Miles, not so much.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That was the 'thug' era. If you wore a du rag and baggy pants, you could be a over-hypeded underachiever and still sell jerseys/have fans give you love. Good thing D Wade and LeBron came around with their good morals and ethics.

I might pop in Live 2002 and play with em though because they were fun in the game. And Keyon Dooling was a rookie on that team. (Y)


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I remember when the league got the dress code. Basically to prevent Iverson from dressing like a tool box during interviews and press conferences.

Is Darius Miles the worst shooting wing in league history? Maybe.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's hard to think of someone else, considering Miles played quite a while too you can't just name some random scrub who played a year or two in comparison.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

AI still kept it gangsta tho.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

According to a Celtics beatwriter on Twitter, the Celtics have waived Kris Joseph and Jarvis Varnado to make roster space for what may be a "blockbuster" trade. He also says that the name he keeps hearing coming up that the Celtics are trying to acquire is DeMarcus Cousins.

I'm 50/50 on acquiring Cousins. On one side, the guy is so damn talented and has so much potential, I'd be great to get a guy like him. But on the other hand, he's such a moron and headcase, it's a huge risk to take on a guy like him. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So you want a 12 inch not a 6 inch? ique2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Although, there's a very reliable insider who posts on a Celtics board that I post on, and he's saying that Cousins is a smoke-screen and that it's someone else that the Celtics are trying to acquire. He also says that Rondo, Bradley, Pierce and KG are all unavailable.

Take it for what it's worth but he's been reliable in the past so it is what it is.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

If I were a Celtics fan I would probably welcome that with open arms. I agree with the Cousins assessment but I think he has the type of talent that heavily outweighs his cons. Not sure exactly but most of his 'trouble' seems to be on court, childish shit. Does he got off court issues? If so that's another story but I'd take that chance. Young dude in a well respected organization that would suit him well if he wants to mature seriously. Talent off the charts.. I don't think we've even seen the beginning of Cousins tbh. I know dude's got another level he can take it to.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Although, there's a very reliable insider who posts on a Celtics board that I post on, and he's saying that Cousins is a smoke-screen and that it's someone else that the Celtics are trying to acquire. He also says that Rondo, Bradley, Pierce and KG are all unavailable.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth but he's been reliable in the past so it is what it is.


Who else would you guys want? Gortat? Can't think of anyone besides him and Cousins


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He has a history of lashing out and getting confrontations with coaches and players. He also got suspended earlier this season for trying to fight one of the Spurs commentators after a game.

@Ether: Cousins, Gortat, J-Smoov, Varejao, Al Jefferson would be the top 5 that Danny is probably aiming for. Only thing about trading for Gortat is that the Suns would force us to take fucking Beasley back.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> AI still kept it gangsta tho.


Miss him :batista3

And isn't Al Jefferson still a black hole? I wouldn't want him back, other 4 are nice (although Varejaos injury problems are concerning). I can't see a package that the Hawks would take for Smith though, they'd probably ask for Rondo and/or Bradley and Ainge would just hang up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Idk about Jefferson, haven't really paid that much attention to him this season. If I was trying to get anyone from Utah, it would be Favors but the Jazz probably aren't trading him.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LoL @ you dissing Beasley. I am pulling for that dude to get his shit straight. He's another case of getting in the league early, getting paid, and enjoying the fast life while putting your real true love that got you there on the shelf. 

And I thought Al Jefferson was one of the better big men in the league, no?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's got a great offensive game but leaves much to be desired defensively and at times can become a black hole on offense.

I don't know why I'm getting excited Danny will probably make a small trade for someone like Dalembert or no trade will happen at all.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah I was speaking more offensively. It's not like there's a ton of big men out there who make the rest of the big men look that much inferior, like when Shaq was in his prime. I know there's a bunch of teams who wouldn't mind a Jefferson, including my Heat. 

How has Sullinger been this year? Haven't heard much but saw he had a few good games.

Terrel Harris was waived by the Heat. Hard worker, I expect to see him get another chance somewhere down the line.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Sullinger's played pretty well. He hits the glass hard and hustles for the boards, something this team needed desperately. He's got a great mid-range game, seems to be developing his post game, however, it's not close to being a "finished product." Still needs some work. He makes the best of his opportunities. He's prone to a lot of fouls, most of them are bad calls but he's a rookie so of course he doesn't get the benefit of the doubt. Overall he's been the second best big man on the team after KG. He should be starting but that's not likely since he's a rookie and Doc Rivers favors vets. The fact that Sully is a rookie in Doc's rotation says enough about the kid's game and what Doc thinks about him.

I read that the reason why Terrel Harris was waived is because his contract was about to become guaranteed, so the Heat waived him. But he'll likely return to the team at some point later on this season on like a 10-day contract. He'll be back in the NBA though. I could see him going to the D-League and then coming back up later on this season for a team like Charlotte or Washington that's tanking and signs a bunch of D-League guys at the end of year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There's no fucking way Boston is getting Cousins without trading any of those "Unavailable" players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I doubt the Celtics get Cousins regardless.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Harris can sign with anybody on 10 days or whatever so I wouldn't be surprised to see anyone get him let alone the Heat. Let's face it, he's not going to crack the lineup other than if there's like 2 or 3 injuries. However on the right team, say like the Suns or a scrappy young team like that, he can excel with an expanded role. 

Yeah it does seem a little far fetched @ the trade. But perhaps Sactown is dead set on getting rid of him. When that happens, dude's up for grabs... you can get him at a steal. Couple draft picks, some young guns or so. It's happened plenty times.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Walker the man!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOL at the Rockets suspending Royce White because they assigned him to the D-League and he refused to go.


----------



## Arcade

Lol Royce White got suspended by the Houston Rockets.

Edit: Beat me to it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I bet the D-League groupies are horrendous.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Kobe only has 12 points in 33 minutes. Lakers gonna win :kobe


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That was several hours ago if not yesterday. Kinda random that you both came to post that now lulz.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

At first I was like damn Galo you suck stop shooting.
But than I was like HOLY SHIT WHAT A SHOT GALO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Amazing shot for Gallo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Arcade said:


> Lol Royce White got suspended by the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Edit: Beat me to it.


I'm loving this Royce White storyline to be quite honest. When it came out earlier this week that he was getting sent to the D-League I knew some shit was about to pop off.



JM said:


> That was several hours ago if not yesterday. Kinda random that you both came to post that now lulz.


The Rockets announced it earlier today, I had just seen it when I posted that.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

And the Lakers lost again. At home. Nash coming back sure did turn that team around! :ti

Certainly can't blame Kobe. He's busting his ass, night in & night out.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm just waiting for the Lakers to win like 20 in a row.


----------



## Embracer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Walk-In said:


> And the Lakers lost again. At home. Nash coming back sure did turn that team around! :ti
> 
> Certainly can't blame Kobe. He's busting his ass, night in & night out.


Well they still look a bit better than without him, A BIT  

But damn, Nuggets look also pretty good this season.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nuggets are pretty deep. They got a lot of bench help. Lakers had only one guy score a field goal in the forth quarter. That being Kobe. They have a lot of problems. They just don't seem to click from a chemistry stand point & I'm not entirely sure why. I think Dwight Howard sticks out like a sore thumb. He only took six FG attempts all game, I think? He's also apparently not playing defense, as he just moved out of the way of Iguadala. Plus he's always the last man up the court, from either team. It's like he doesn't give a fuck. Then you get D'Antoni post game talking about how you can't give up X number of points in the first quarter. No shit! Maybe that's why you should care about fucking DEFENSE, you moron.

Dwight Howard, Mike D'Antoni, a lackluster bench, a not 100%/aging Nash... I don't think they're going to turn it around. They look like a .500 club to me.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I hate fucking players who just think they're all that and don't give a shit, air balls free throws and just laughs it off instead of doing anything about it. Aka Dwight Howard


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> I hate fucking players who just think they're all that and don't give a shit, air balls free throws and just laughs it off instead of doing anything about it. Aka Dwight Howard


Reminds me of this:






@ 6 seconds.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

For a team that supposedly sucks at shooting threes, the Nuggets sure like to career it against the Lakers.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nash is the focal point of D'Antoni's system. That's the main problem, aside from our defensive woes. We have two superstars, and we're running an offense that forces our older players to run + our two superstars to adjust to a 39-year old PG that refuses to shoot the ball (despite being a 50/40/90 shooter).

Mix the "four out, one in" offense (that Orlando used to send D12 to the Finals) with triangle properties, to run this team around the two players that mean the most. Instead of turning Nash into a shoot-first PG, we can give him room to operate in moderate P&R situations with Dwight...so at least we're getting THAT out of him + his shooting.

Defensively, funnel players to the baseline and into Dwight. It cuts off an entire half of a court, and makes contesting much easier on both our individual defenders AND Howard.

None of this is being done. Kobe can take the 20-22 shots a night, because he was taking 20+ in every championship we won at a similar percentage (I believe lower, actually...and he may have attempted just 17-18 the first ring), and Howard is not the offensive machine Shaq was anyway...but while he's dropping his 25-30 each night, we have to adjust for Howard and the older players, and that's all on D'Antoni and Steve Nash.

Otherwise, we're turning into the Phoenix Suns...and unlike the Suns, who had a plethora of shooters and a younger Nash, we aren't going to win 60 games playing that way.

It's mind-blowing to me that a coach would want to play against the strengths of his two superstars, even if it means inserting a system he has had success with most of his career, and favoring a player who was there with him during those times. 

Channing Frye
Eddie House
Leandro Barbosa
Quentin Richardson
Joe Johnson
Raja Bell
James Jones
Tim Thomas
Shawn Marion
Jason Richardson
Matt Barnes
Goran Dragic
Grant Hill
Vince Carter
Hedo Turkoglu
Mickael Pietrus
Aaron Brooks

Those are all shooters Nash had at his fingertips during his time in Phoenix, playing in an offense that allowed them to get up the court and launch within seven seconds, not allowing the opposing defense to get back in transition.

We don't have that. We are an older team. Older teams can beat out younger teams...we saw this with Dallas over Miami in 2011, and Miami over the Thunder last season. They just have to recognize their inabilities, and play smarter and slower basketball.

Despite all of the talent and two MVP's, Nash has never sniffed the NBA Finals. He's 39 now, had trouble scoring over 13 PPG last season on a team that desperately needed him to. He's a horrible defender. He can't get to the paint as well as he could back in 2004 and 2005. Why are we constructing a team around HIM?

This team will stay doomed if D'Antoni and Nash don't adjust to the five-time champion and the one guy that carried his own team to the NBA Finals on his back, on offense and especially on the defensive end. It was written the day D'Antoni showed his face on our sidelines...and if we miss the playoffs this season, we likely lose Howard, Kobe considers earlier retirement, and we're left with only a 41-year old Steve Nash on our roster in the summer of 2014.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

A RealDeal appearance :mark:

RealDeal, what do you think about the rumors of Kobe and Dwight not getting along?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

i heard they got into a heated fight with dwight being restrained by his teammates. i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> A RealDeal appearance :mark:
> 
> RealDeal, what do you think about the rumors of Kobe and Dwight not getting along?


Hard to say it's true, for a couple of reasons:

1) It came from the NY Daily, I believe...and that's really the only source reporting it.

2) We didn't hear anything about the conflict that supposedly happened days ago...and that's keeping in mind that it's Los Angeles, and Twitter is usually always on top of things.

Dwight did mention something about sharing the ball, but I get this hunch that he's talking more about Ron Artest. It's going under the radar, but Ron is taking 11 shots a night, shooting under 42%. He's shooting more than Dwight.

Why is that? D'Antoni's offense. 

Even if Dwight was speaking about Kobe, that's idiotic. Bryant's shot attempts are close to matching what he was doing back when he won four of his five rings, but at an even higher percentage (career high). In addition to that, Dwight knows he'll take more foul shots with more touches.

Netting one point (shooting 50% from the line)...is actually the same as Kobe's two point buckets at 48%. Both take two possessions to get two points...Dwight with 2/4 free throws, Kobe shooting 1/2 jumpers.

-----------

1) Start Jordan Hill.

2) Trade Gasol for a defensive-minded player, or a decent offensive threat that can at least play defense better than 50% of the league.

3) Sign Delonte West after waiving one or two of our young players.

4) Since we basically have to keep D'Antoni, ask Kurt Rambis if he'll come in and help with our defensive woes.

5) Change the offense, slow the game down. Play combos of the "four out, one in" for Dwight, while installing triangle properties for Kobe. P&R mixed in for our bigs + Nash. Tell Nash to play off the ball more, instead of becoming useless every now and then.

Meanwhile, D'Antoni needs to sit the players down in the locker room, grab a marker, and write down projected minutes for every player, and also, set rotations for particular situations.

Stop shooting threes. Stop giving Ron Artest 10+ shots in a game. Force the penetrating guard to the baseline, not the paint. Come up and defend your man on the screen, no switches and no giving up open jumpers...you have a defensive anchor, so use him.

Also, if we're dealing Gasol (or if he's going to spend his time outside of the block, no matter what), then post Kobe up on the opposite side of Howard. Dwight doesn't have to have his back to the basket to be effective, so if a bit of room is needed, it's fine.

Like I said, this team is old. They need to play like they are...not necessarily regarding effectiveness, but pace and strategy-wise.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Hiring D'Antoni was terrible IMO. I felt like they only hired him because the were obsessed with re-creating "Showtime" when teams like that are long gone now and don't win championships. Hell, the Showtime Lakers were pretty much the last team to play that up-tempo style and win a title if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

well tbf, that up tempo style worked for them due to them having 3 or 4 hall of famers constantly on their roster...oh wait....:batista3


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Hiring D'Antoni was terrible IMO. I felt like they only hired him because the were obsessed with re-creating "Showtime" when teams like that are long gone now and don't win championships. Hell, the Showtime Lakers were pretty much the last team to play that up-tempo style and win a title if I'm not mistaken.


Showtime was never going to work with Kobe and Howard on this team, no matter the PG. That's where D'Antoni has gone wrong.

He should take a step back and look at their careers.

*Kobe* has been a primary scoring option and top facilitator in the triangle offense almost the entire time he has been a starter in this league. Even with Shaq, Kobe started taking the most shots for this team back in the 2000-01 season, winning four of his five rings as the guy doing so.

*Dwight* has played in the "four out, one in" motion offense since he became a threat near the rim...basically most of his career, also. Van Gundy's offense catered Howard, and allowed four other players on the court to become three-point threats out of a strong Howard double-team, and that led them to the 2009 NBA Finals.

Both Kobe and Dwight were the primary scorers, and both created for their teammates. Kobe led the team in assists almost every season he has played with LA since the first championship...and has done so in every championship. Howard's assists were more hockey assists than anything, so you don't quite see that in the statsheet.

So what does a Showtime offense do for these two guys? It turns Kobe into Byron Scott, and Dwight is left trailing like Kareem would in his later years. 

The difference is, Byron Scott never broke the offense to drop 30, and that's what's keeping us from being the worst team in the NBA.

The "offensive genius" we have coaching us right now...is a one-trick pony. He's not allowing Kobe and Dwight to maximize their effectiveness on the court. The point of bringing those two together was to force teams to double both, leaving two guys open...but if you're running your offense in a way that doesn't allow Dwight to catch down low AND doesn't allow Kobe to work his magic in the post, you're just not going to see consistent productive play.

When LeBron came to Miami, you didn't see him adjust to Wade, and you didn't see Wade adjust to Bosh. Both Wade and Bosh adjusted to the primary option and facilitator. Did that happen immediately? Nope, and as a result, the Heat started off rocky. Even in the 2011 Finals, LeBron did start to adjust to his teammates, and it cost them the championship. What happened in the offseason? He developed a post game, and the entire team stacked around that and won a championship with him leading the way.

Nash isn't even Dwyane Wade right now. Our coach has to recognize it, or we're going to fall short and watch Portland and Denver snag the last of the playoff spots out West.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

the fact that simple pick and roll offense would do wonders for this team opposed to the shit that both Pringles and Brown have tried to implement is ridiculous. They're making this far more complicated for themselves than they have to, the triangle system would have worked best, but honestly I don't think this team needs much of a system rather they should do as real deal said and just go to both Dwight/Kobe's sweet spots.


Also what are your thoughts on PAU, Real DeaL?


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> Also what are your thoughts on PAU, Real DeaL?


Gasol is mentally checked out...not just the injuries and the age, but he's just done here. Hard to really explain, but when you watch him with the Spanish national team, he's comfortable because he's a reliable scoring option that they have to lean on.

Here, he's sitting behind Kobe, Dwight, and sometimes Ron Artest. He's also not handling the ball as much as he wants to, as a big man who can pass better than most in the league (even today).

But, physically...there are also issues, and you see them arise on both sides of the ball, especially back on defense. He's late rotating over, he requires help from a roaming guard or forward, sometimes even Dwight, and his base isn't as strong as it once was (and really, never has been, but things are pretty bad now). Offensively, he's reluctant to go into the post, and this BS about Howard taking up space is ridiculous; Gasol gets time on the floor without Dwight, and he's still standing 16-23 feet away from the rim.

In a faster uptempo offense, he's more useless than ever. He can't run the floor like he used to, and he knows it...so his effort is non-existent.

Finally, he's playing the wrong position. A slower, older Gasol has to play center. He can't defend the four anymore, and he can't take anyone to the rim consistently throughout a game. Even over the course of 2-3 years, Gasol's best numbers did come as a center, and he was the second-best scoring option we had when he played center for us on our way to the 2009 NBA championship. The Gasol/Odom duo up front was very productive in 2010.

We need to get what we can out of him, and quick, before his value plummets to the point where late first draft picks won't even be an option, and teams consider his huge $19 million expiring isn't worth having to suffer through one year of his inconsistent play.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm still sticking to the belief that Pau will be traded for a stretch four like a Bargnani or Ryan Anderson. Something that I feel D'Antoni would be in favor of.

I agree that I think Pau has mentally checked out, he really hasn't been the same since the 2011 playoffs and since the Lakers "traded him" for CP3. I also agree about Pau transitioning to center. That's the position he's most effective at, and that's the position he needs to be playing. I don't think Pau is done, I just think he needs a change of scenery. His time in LA is over with, it would be best for both parties for the Lakers to get rid of Pau.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Trading for Bargnani will be a mistake. He's a train wreck on the defensive end, and all he does is shoot the ball (and not very well, either). Toronto has won 8 of their last 10 without him, and is one of the hottest teams in the NBA...despite being arguably the worst right before his injury.

And Bargnani coming over probably means Calderon as well, who is also horrific on the defensive end...worse than Nash.

Offensively, it could be the best we can get for Gasol when you look at points alone...but when you consider efficiency, offensive skillset, and then their defense, it wouldn't do much for us, and we'd still have to run an uptempo offense to suit both of them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yes I know Gasol for Bargnani is a downgrade, but Bargnani seems like the type of player D'Antoni would love.

Plus Gasol's trade value is going down by the day. And with how great Toronto is playing without him, so is Bargnani's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

literally no wants Bargnani Notorious...no one. The only solution to fix this team is firing Pringles but Lakers probably won't do that as that's around 10 million they would be paying to coaches that aren't even coaching. I don't understand why they gave them such bad contracts and for so long, but yeah, he's a problem that can't be fixed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Raptors have to get rid of him somehow. I'm sure someone will take him if the price isn't steep.

Anyway, the Heat have brought in Birdman for a workout, they have two roster spots open since they waived Jorts and Terrel Harris, would be a smart idea for them to sign him. He's pretty much the best FA center available. Well technically Oden is, but he's never healthy.

Also just realized that if the Lakers miss the playoffs they won't even have their own pick, as the pick would go to Phoenix.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

This Real Deal dude is THE REAL DEAL.









:stern


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

intelligent version of PSYCH. :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Holy shit, you're right. 

He should come around more often, especially since his site is DEAD.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Haha, thanks guys...hard to post at three different places. I run my own site, as well as the LakerNation forums...gets complicated jumping between those two alone.

Are there a lot of basketball fans here? I see LA and Boston represented...saw a Magic fan a few months back (and possibly one above?), maybe a Raps fan, when I was posting a bit. Doesn't seem like there are, but then again, I see there's 3,500 posts in a little over two months. I suppose it's not THAT bad for a site not built around the sport itself.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Mostly Lakers, Celtics and Bulls fans. A couple Warrior fans, Orlando fans, Toronto fans, New York teams' too.

We get a lot of activity. If I'm not mistaken this is the second most active Sports thread on WF, second to the Premier League one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

there are quite a number of fans. Last year's thread had 16000+ posts in the regular season and 4000+ more in the offseason which is impressive considering the regular season one was from basically mid December to June I believe.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Let's not forget Denver fans. :argh:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

or MAVS fans.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Real Deal said:


> Haha, thanks guys...hard to post at three different places. I run my own site, as well as the LakerNation forums...gets complicated jumping between those two alone.
> 
> Are there a lot of basketball fans here? I see LA and Boston represented...saw a Magic fan a few months back (and possibly one above?), maybe a Raps fan, when I was posting a bit. Doesn't seem like there are, but then again, I see there's 3,500 posts in a little over two months. I suppose it's not THAT bad for a site not built around the sport itself.


*Notorious* - Boston Celtics
*Showtime* - Los Angeles Lakers
*Heatwave* - No Preference (lolol)
*Ether* - New York Knicks
*WWF* - Orlando Magic
*The Lady Killer* - Dallas Mavericks
*StarzNBarz* - Boston Celtics
*Xile *- Brooklyn Nets
*JM* - Toronto Raptors
*Brye* - Denver Nuggets/Boston Celtics
*Canadian* - Celtics/Nets/76ers/Raptors/Bulls/Cavaliers/Pistons/Pacers/Bucks/Hawks/Bobcats/Heat/Magic/Wizards/Kings/Suns/Lakers/Clippers/Warriors/Jazz/Thunder/Blazers/T'Wolves/Nuggets/Spurs/Hornets/Grizzlies/Rockets/Mavericks

etc.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Posterizer, Flex, and Joel are all Bulls' fans.

BrosofDestruction is a Lakers fan I believe, but he confuses me at times.

abrown is a Knicks fan.

Champ is a Raptors fan.

Amazing Cult is a Bulls fan and somewhat of a Raptors fan.

GOON/Snow/Roger are Warrior fans.

IMPULSE is a Wizards fan. :lmao

Chico is a Celtics' fan.


And then there are a bunch of posters whose team I cannot recall. :side:


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

#Mark is a Knicks fan I'm pretty sure


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

RONDO is suspended tonight for being a little bitch.

COLOR ME SURPRISED


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I think it's high time that Rondo, Wade, and Cousins start receiving 10 game+ suspensions based solely on the fact that they've been suspended/repeat offenders more than anyone else in the league by far. This is Rondo's fourth suspension in a year. :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dwight and Pau out indefinitely? :bosh


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

ROBERT SACRE, YOUR TIME IS NOW.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers will win every game without them. WATCH.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Apparently Danny Ferry, the Hawks GM snitched and sent the video to the NBA so Rondo could get in trouble. He got fined 15k for doing it.

What a bitch Ferry is. Ronod barely touched that referee and Rondo had a right to be angry, but I understand the rules so it's understandable that he got suspended.

Magic you and your 10 game suspensions can go cry me a river. Who the fuck has ever gotten suspended for 10 games unless it was something like what happened with the Pacers & Pistons or a brawl like the Knicks & Nuggets had back in 06-07?


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

wtf did Rondo do this time? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

This team, without Dwight and Pau, are going to be like the SMUSH PARKER Lakers. Kobe's taking 30+ shots per game. Bank on it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Brye said:


> wtf did Rondo do this time? :lmao


Against the Hawks a referee called a terrible offensive foul on him and Rondo bumped into him, I don't think it was intentional like in the playoffs but since he made contact with a ref he got suspended.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Danny Ferry, the Hawks GM snitched and sent the video to the NBA so Rondo could get in trouble. He got fined 15k for doing it.
> 
> What a bitch Ferry is. Ronod barely touched that referee and Rondo had a right to be angry, but I understand the rules so it's understandable that he got suspended.
> 
> Magic you and your 10 game suspensions can go cry me a river. Who the fuck has ever gotten suspended for 10 games unless it was something like what happened with the Pacers & Pistons or a brawl like the Knicks & Nuggets had back in 06-07?


Maybe if the league actually handed out suspensions that meant something the same players wouldn't be doing the same shit over and over. stop being a homer, you've already agreed to as much in the past that the league suspension lengths are a joke and Rondo's crying in games is as much of a joke as Cousins. I believe he has been suspended more than Cousins has so don't come back with any of that shit either considering you were just bitching about how Cousins will never mature a week ago. 



WWF said:


> This team, without Dwight and Pau, are going to be like the SMUSH PARKER Lakers. Kobe's taking 30+ shots per game. Bank on it.


We made the playoffs in those years. #KOBERAPEMODE


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Against the Hawks a referee called a terrible offensive foul on him and Rondo bumped into him, I don't think it was intentional like in the playoffs but since he made contact with a ref he got suspended.


Goddamn. I get it not being intentional but he's gotta smarten up a bit now.

Edit: That Nuggets/Knicks brawl is underrated.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Magic...this is what Rondo got suspended for:

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2013/01/07/010713-rondo.nba/index.html


So you're saying that shit is worth a 10 game suspension? Fuck outta here with your soft bullshit.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jesus, that was barely a tap.

Hondo with dat rep.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lol @ you saying that wasn't intentional. yeah, him clearly walking up the guy and bumping him on purpose wasn't intentional. When he has a history of this why should anyone give him the benefit of doubt?


and yeah, that is worth 10 games after he's done it like three times now? He clearly isn't respecting the officiating whatsoever and this shit isn't acceptable. Once again, if this was Cousins you would be agreeing right now. :kobe


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cousins and Rondo potentially playing together. Can't wait to see the techs coming. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

You sound like a complete fucking moron to believe that's worth 10 games.

Ron Artest gets suspended 7 games for elbowing Harden.
Rondo got suspended two games earlier this year for the fight with Humphries.
Wade got suspended one game for kicking Sessions in the dick.
Bynum got suspended five games for elbowing Barea.
Hell, Ben Wallace only got suspended 6 games for the Pistons-Pacers brawl and he started everything.

But you want Rondo to get suspended for 10 games....you're a dumbass.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Maybe Nash will shoot more than 6 times a game. I swear, a guy that has basically averaged a 180 (90-50-40 averages - something that is impressive to do in one season, let alone average it for your career) for his entire career taking so few shots is fucking blasphemy. It's like a slap in the face to those who wish they could shoot like that. STOP WASTING YOUR TALENT. SHOOT THE FUCKING BALL. /rant


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

do you still find harden overrated notorious


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> You sound like a complete fucking moron to believe that's worth 10 games.
> 
> Ron Artest gets suspended 7 games for elbowing Harden.
> Rondo got suspended two games earlier this year for the fight with Humphries.
> Wade got suspended one game for kicking Sessions in the dick.
> Hell, Ben Wallace only got suspended 6 games for the Pistons-Pacers brawl and he started everything.
> 
> But you want Rondo to get suspended for 10 games....you're a dumbass.


It's not that lone incident, which is the problem. The guy is a repeat offender and in literally every other league when a player continues to do the same thing over and over that is breaking the rules/causing suspensions the punishments begin to get worse. Rondo has been suspended FOUR times within LESS than a YEAR. If you don't think he deserves a 10 game suspension that would actually mean something and might smarten him the fuck up then you're the one being a moron, if only because you're a homer.

Ron Artest deserved more than 7 games. Hell, he should have been gone for the season. That shit was outright dirty and he had the intent to injure.

Rondo deserved way more than 2 games as well.

Wade as well, especially because he has the same deal as Rondo with this repeat offender shit.

The fact you don't seem to realize that this is happening over and over because the suspensions is baffling. You're as bad as the league and the only reason is because it's Rondo. Get your bias shit out of here and realize this is a problem in the league and not with just Rondo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No, Harden has proven himself to be worth that contract. He was playing crappy at first but he's adjusted to his role and the Rockets are playing some great basketball.


With the way the NBA is ran, 10 game suspensions only happen if it's something serious like the Pacers-Pistons or Knicks-Nuggets brawl from a couple years back. Based on the way the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION hands out suspensions, calling for Rondo to get suspended 10 games is idiotic.

If Rondo should be suspended 10 games for what he just did, then Ron Artest and Bynum should've been suspended for 30 for what they did against Barea and Harden.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Maybe Nash will shoot more than 6 times a game. I swear, a guy that has basically averaged a 180 (90-50-40 averages - something that is impressive to do in one season, let alone average it for your career) for his entire career taking so few shots is fucking blasphemy. It's like a slap in the face to those who wish they could shoot like that. STOP WASTING YOUR TALENT. SHOOT THE FUCKING BALL. /rant


Seriously. Nash shot lights out with ONE EYE that one game which happened to be fucking awesome. I think he'll certainly get more shots but dunno how many.

And what sites do you guys use for NBA rumors/news? I usually just use ESPN & reddit's NBA section but I'm curious if there's better sites.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I remember that one eye game :lmao that was fucking priceless.

The broken nose game was equally impressive. Grant Hill's reaction to Nash putting his nose back in place is hilarious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> No, Harden has proven himself to be worth that contract. He was playing crappy at first but he's adjusted to his role and the Rockets are playing some great basketball.
> 
> 
> With the way the NBA is ran, 10 game suspensions only happen if it's something serious like the Pacers-Pistons or Knicks-Nuggets brawl from a couple years back. Based on the way the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION hands out suspensions, calling for Rondo to get suspended 10 games is idiotic.


Which is exactly my point. It's a problem within the league which is why there are so many repeat offenders, because the suspensions mean nothing. Make the suspensions mean something and this shit will stop. Do you think Rondo would still do this if he was actually gone for awhile opposed to one game at a time? Pretty sure the bitching he would get from KG would be enough for him to never do it again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So do you think Bynum and Artest should've been suspended for at least 25 games each for what they did to Barea and Harden?

Also Wade should've been suspended for 20 for what he did to Sessions right?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What Bynum did to Barea fucking pissed me off, so the biased fan in me will say yes. Plus, Bynum is a fucking clown. How many games did he get for that? Like 8?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> So do you think Bynum and Artest should've been suspended for at least 25 games each for what they did to Barea and Harden?


Artest? Yeah, what he did was straight up fucked and I was disgusted by it.

Bynum? no. stop being a homer ******, once again. Rondo is a repeat offender which is why I think his slight bump deserves far more. as far as I know, that was Bynum's first incident and the suspension was fine.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> I remember that one eye game :lmao that was fucking priceless.
> 
> The broken nose game was equally impressive. Grant Hill's reaction to Nash putting his nose back in place is hilarious.


:lmao:lmao

I remember loving that Lakers/Suns series in '10. Enjoyed the Suns since I was a big fan of Nash, Hill & DRAGIC~! Artest with that last second win in game 5 or something. That series owned. I remember Dragic dropped something like 23 in the 4th quarter in the series before that against Spurs.






HOLD HIS DICK SPURS


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Yeah, DRAGIC~! lit the Spurs up bad that game. The Suns/Lakers series was awesome. I wish Nash had made it to the Finals that year, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Actually it wasn't Bynum's first incident. Pretty sure he also intentionally knocked Michael Beasley down in mid-air earlier in the same season and got nothing for it.

But yeah I'm the homer ******. Rondo should be suspended 10 games for slightly touching a ref, but Bynum getting suspended five games for clotheslining a player half his size in mid-air, potentially causing a serious injury, and it's not the first time he did something of that nature...his five game suspension was fair.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers/Suns was always fun. 

Kobe bout to score 40 PPG, yep. I see a few 50 burgers too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Actually it wasn't Bynum's first incident. Pretty sure he also intentionally knocked Michael Beasley down in mid-air earlier in the same season and got nothing for it.
> 
> But yeah I'm the homer ******. Rondo should be suspended 10 games for slightly touching a ref, but Bynum getting suspended five games for clothesline a player half his size in mid-air, potentially causing a serious injury, and it not the first time he did something of that nature...his five game suspension was fair.


You are absolutely a homer. Arguing with you sometimes is unbearable. I just basically agreed with everything you said about other players, as well as Bynum if he is a repeat offender, and you still continue to cry even though Rondo is one of if not the worst repeat offender in the league as I don't think anyone else has been suspended as many times as he has recently. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

What you're saying is stupid as fuck. The NBA has an 82 game season. Suspending players for 10 games left and right for petty bullshit like what just happened to Rondo is as stupid as it gets. Where was all this outrage from you when Wade kicked Sessions in the balls or when Cousins tried to fight a defenseless commentator? You say I'm a biased homer, but last time I checked you're probably the biggest Celtic hater in this thread so I highly doubt we're getting an unbiased view from you.

But when Artest gets into more shit, I wanna hear you crying about how he should be suspended for 60 games. Since he's the biggest repeat offender of all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> What you're saying is stupid as fuck. The NBA has an 82 game season. Suspending players for 10 games left and right for petty bullshit like what just happened to Rondo is as stupid as it gets.
> 
> But when Artest gets into more shit, I wanna hear you crying about how he should be suspended for 60 games. Since he's the biggest repeat offender of all.


What I'm saying is stupid as fuck? Do you realize in other leagues this is what happens? Last year Torres in the NHL was suspended 35 games(or more, I can't remember exactly) for a dirty hit. Dirty hits happen all the time and usually don't get this big of a suspension, but because he's known for them and known to do it he got a big one and most people found it completely justified. The same goes for Rondo being the PUNK that he is. The guy does this shit repeatedly and yet you want him to get away with it why? Why does Rondo not deserve to have his suspensions increased over time when he does the same shit over and over? Give me a logical reason.

Artest should be out of the league if he does something similar to what he did to Harden. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm not saying Rondo should get away with it. But Rondo shouldn't get suspended 10 games for barely touching a ref, no matter what his history is. That is absolutely stupid to even suggest that. Should Rondo's suspensions go up more for the more stuff he gets into? Maybe. I'd say 5 or 6 at most. 10 games is way too much for something as minor as what he did. Every time Rondo gets into something, you come in here crying like a little bitch about suspending him for 10 games, but why don't you do it for anyone else? Why didn't you do all this crying for what Wade did to Sessions? He's a repeat offender. Where was your outrage for Charlie Villanueva's flagrant foul on Isaiah Thomas? He's a repeat offender. If you're gonna do it for one, do it for all.

The NBA isn't the NHL so comparing them is meaningless.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

this thread would be more active if i had something to talk about. there's nothing new i can say about the wizards at this point.

the lakes being a mess is fun. i won't torture magic about it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Oh boy, this debate is RIVETING.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Magic's a soft crybaby.

And it's funny because Cousins has been suspended 3 times in the last 2 months but yet Magic was in the chatbox defending his antics the other night.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Magic's a soft crybaby.


:jaydamn


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I never defended his actions. I said he could one mature if placed in the right environment. I also said his actions aren't completely his fault because the organization and people around him are clearly not helping in any way and making matters worse. Does that mean he isn't responsible for himself and his actions? No. But it does mean that the people around him are only making things worse.

And I'm not soft crybaby, I just wish ******* like Rondo weren't running around throwing the basketball at refs and getting in their faces every time a foul doesn't go their way. And yes, I hate it when Kobe does it as well because usually it costs on the defensive side of the ball when he goes out of his way to complain to the ref.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cousins has acted a jackass everywhere he's been. Whether it was with the Kings, at Kentucky or even at Team USA's training camp. At some point the full blame has to go on Cousins.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

You're both BUFFOONS.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> You are absolutely a homer.


No offense but how can you call anyone a homer? You're the biggest homer in this thread with your fanboyism. Is it just supposed to be some irony that I'm not in on or something? If it wasn't already knocked off of my page, I would post your hilarious red rep comment about how you're a Lakers fan so you know more about the Lakers than other people. :lmao

Anyway, everyone posting what team they support on the previous page. Right now, I watch Pacers games more than any other team. That's because I live in Indiana & they're shown on local television. I am just an NBA fan. I have not had a "favorite" team since Charles Barkley left the Phoenix Suns. I first got into the NBA in the 80's watching with my father when Larry Bird was on the Boston Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Thanks for the compliment WWF.

Lol at Howard, Gasol & Hill all being hurt. As if the Lakers season couldn't get any worse. They're pulling out DAT TANK. Oh wait they can't tank because the Suns have their lottery pick. Lel.


And what pisses me off even more about the Rondo "bump" is that he didn't get called for a technical for it, the commentators for both teams didn't even acknowledge it and no one in the media talked about it. The only reason Rondo got suspended is because Danny Ferry, the Hawks GM went to the NBA's headquarters crying about it. And he got fined 15k for snitching.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

On dirty players.. I don't look at them today like past eras, say a Rodman and Lambeer, even Bruce Bowen and Reggie Miller. Bruce putting his foot down underneath jump shooters, Reggie with his leg kick. Those were dirty tactics. Guys like Wade and Rondo get caught in the moment a lot of times. Artest was dirty, seemingly he's cleaned up. KG is a fake tough guy trash talker. Just raps and uses his physicality all game. Not that dirty.

There was a time that you'd be scared to play certain teams, you knew someone was getting dropped. Ejected. Fined. Suspended. Something was gonna happen certain nights. Not even close these days. Guys today get labeled dirty for a few incidents. All in all, they're just great players who play tough and get fired up at times.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Notorious/Showtime is a pretty stale feud tbh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I liked the thread better when me and BoD had our LelBron gifs.

Those were the days.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Walk-In said:


> No offense but how can you call anyone a homer? You're the biggest homer in this thread with your fanboyism. Is it just supposed to be some irony that I'm not in on or something? If it wasn't already knocked off of my page, I would post your hilarious red rep comment about how you're a Lakers fan so you know more about the Lakers than other people. :lmao
> 
> Anyway, everyone posting what team they support on the previous page. Right now, I watch Pacers games more than any other team. That's because I live in Indiana & they're shown on local television. I am just an NBA fan. I have not had a "favorite" team since Charles Barkley left the Phoenix Suns. I first got into the NBA in the 80's watching with my father when Larry Bird was on the Boston Celtics.


You probably said something stupid about the Lakers without much backing it up so I red repped you. Wouldn't really surprise me. And what am I fanboy about? tell me? Do I say how great the Lakers are? Hardly. Do I think they're still contenders? Nope. Do I think we're going to improve with our current team? Nope. I'm hardly a homer at all and try to remain objective at possible(when I'm not I'm usually trolling as it is usually apparent), so fuck outta with your shit. The only person I'm a homer for is usually KOBE.



Notorious said:


> Thanks for the compliment WWF.
> 
> Lol at Howard, Gasol & Hill all being hurt. As if the Lakers season couldn't get any worse. They're pulling out DAT TANK. Oh wait they can't tank because the Suns have their lottery pick. Lel.
> 
> 
> *And what pisses me off even more about the Rondo "bump" is that he didn't get called for a technical for it, the commentators for both teams didn't even acknowledge it and no one in the media talked about it. The only reason Rondo got suspended is because Danny Ferry, the Hawks GM went to the NBA's headquarters crying about it. And he got fined 15k for snitching. *


He also failed to cooperative with the league during it's investigation. That was part of the fine/suspension.

And it's hardly a feud. Notorious and I agree on as much stuff as we argue about. We just post the most in this thread so obviously we have quite a few ARGUMENTS as well, but I hardly go against him in any way nor do I think he's stupid or anything.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I liked the thread the most before Showtime started posting here. :kobe4


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

you're just mad...that you suck at 2k13. :kobe4


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Says the ***** that only spots up for three. 

We've only played like one or two H2H games, iirc.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> I liked the thread better when me and BoD had our LelBron gifs.
> 
> Those were the days.


Can't disagree with that. ique2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Says the ***** that only spots up for three.
> 
> We've only played like one or two H2H games, iirc.


play me now and I'll KILL YOU.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> play me now and I'll KILL YOU.


Ehh...

I don't blame you for spotting up from three. I played with PSYCH and Mak the other day, PSYCH was PG and had 7 TO and Mak had 4 in one game. Those ****** got NO ball security.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

obviously. my guy can't do shit. my ball security is like 60 and people just spam steal. what is a ***** supposed to do? plus, I usually hit. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

My 3 has been 95 for ages, and it used to piss me off that you's make every fucking three and I'd brick 60%+ of mine. Switched to MJ's jumper, and now they're all going in. IT'S LIKE I AM JORDAN. 

MyPlayer is on the Bulls, too. oshit


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Sounds like Showtime is good at 2k13 and needs to get whooped up on by my Joel Anthony led Heat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't disagree with that. ique2



That Rose GIF is just amazing :lmao :lmao

That was a great meme while it lasted...until lelbron took over :lelbron


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

meh, Brandon(WWF) is still probably better than me because I still don't know the majority of player's shots. Once I learn a shot though...I never miss. :side:

also I just realized my ps3 still isn't setup and I'm way too lazy to set it up. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

When did LeBron make the lelbron face?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> You probably said something stupid about the Lakers without much backing it up so I red repped you.


Actually, *I* didn't say anything, I just called you out when you were bickering with someone else because you tried to play the "I'm a fan, you're not!" card.

You were mad because someone else (I believe Notorious, but that wasn't his name then) was talking about the Lakers problems. Then you played the "you don't know as much as me because I'm a Lakers fan" card. Then I quoted you & called you out on that being bullshit. Then you got mad over it. 



Showtime said:


> yeah, you know more about the laker problems than me, please do enlighten me with all your knowledge.





Showtime said:


> Did I say he would fix all our problems? No. But you know what our two biggest problems are? Transition defense and turnovers. The latter causes the former. Those are the two BIGGEST problems by a FAR margin. You know who would greatly fix BOTH of those problems by simply fixing one? Nash. *You know nothing about my team and what handicaps it so don't act like you do*


So, yes, you're a fucking homer.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cavs today on the Wait4Rose Season.

Honestly?

I'm optimistic. Boozer has a talent for slaying all of the bum teams, and he just got done owning Miami, so he is riding high.


Kyrie is gonna make Hinrich name his first son after him. :bron


EDIT: Can't forget about Jimmy Buckets as well. :westbrook2 

Butler has shown real poise in late game situations, for some odd reason.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

By the way Novak's lip gloss is poppin'


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

wizards one and kill beal is a boss. notorious stops talking about kill beal and he starts looking great. 

don't reply to this post notorious. i need kill beal to stay killing so i can stomach wall's return.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Never in doubt Wizards :westbrook


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

the beal deal with the ball is a scary sight.

wall is going to fuck up my temporary enthusiasm so i'm going to treat this like the second championship in the wizard's dynasty. the heat win was the first.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Let's go Bulls!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Paul Pierce making the Knicks his bitches once again. Feels good man...

Carmelo is a fucking idiot for falling for KG's trap and letting KG get in his head.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

KG doing what KG does best :KG


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jimmy Buckets doing his namesake.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Celtics 3-1 since Avery Bradley returned including wins over Indiana, at Atlanta and at New York. 3 of the top 4 seeds in the East.

But yeah non-Celtic fans try to tell us that Bradley's nothing more than a role player. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Celtics 3-1 since Avery Bradley returned including wins over Indiana, at Atlanta and at New York. 3 of the top 4 seeds in the East.
> 
> But yeah non-Celtic fans try to tell us that Bradley's nothing more than a role player. Fuck outta here.


Yeah because we all know that Indiana, Atlanta, and New York have All-Star SGs. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

It's not about him going off against SG's, it's his impact and importance to the team. I really can't explain it but this team is significantly better when he plays.

Bradley returns and these guys went from playing like scrubs to looking like the Celtics from the second half of last year when Bradley played. I really don't understand it but Bradley is such a game-changer for us. He's more than a role player. Boston fans aren't overrating him, the guy is the real deal.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

BUllS WON! 26 points, fuc kthat was impressive bring on the Bucks next


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

LOL at Carmelo trying to go in the Celtics locker room to fight KG after the game. What an idiot. KG really fucked his head up :lmao :lmao

Another idiot who falls for the KG trash talk and really believes KG's trying to fight him when in actuality all KG is trying to do is get in his head and piss him off to take him out of the game mentally. Maybe the Knicks could've won if Carmelo didn't play reckless hero ball that did more harm than good. 6-25? All that shit talking you were doing during the game? C'mon son.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

notorious said bradley and i almost had a hear attack, good thing i realized he was talking about some celtics bum.

what are your thoughts on cousins notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's an immature moron. A talented immature moron, but a moron nonetheless.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> LOL at Carmelo trying to go in the Celtics locker room to fight KG after the game. What an idiot. KG really fucked his head up :lmao :lmao
> 
> Another idiot who falls for the KG trash talk and really believes KG's trying to fight him when in actuality all KG is trying to do is get in his head and piss him off to take him out of the game mentally. Maybe the Knicks could've won if Carmelo didn't play reckless hero ball that did more harm than good. 6-25? All that shit talking you were doing during the game? C'mon son.


HAHAHHAHA DId they show it?

:kg3


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

ahahahahah carmelo is a bitch. mvp my ass.

hahahahaha


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

THE MAVERICKS ARE SO FUCKING FRUSTRATING TO WATCH


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Good Night, NY!


















Knicks lose, and my Bulls win. Today was good day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> HAHAHHAHA DId they show it?
> 
> :kg3


Supposedly KG told Carmelo during the game that he'll always be in LeBron's shadow. :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:carmelo

KG is a master trash talker


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Sigh


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Ether said:


> Sigh


Oh god.....sorry Ether. :bron4


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Supposedly KG told Carmelo during the game that he'll always be in LeBron's shadow. :lmao :lmao


:bron2


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'd love to see a video of that


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Scot Skiles is out as the Bucks coach...now hopefully their new coach will actually play Dalembert.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:mcgee

The Laker Killer.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That's pretty damn funny that KG could get into melo's head with something like that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Time to bring back the old KG gifs.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao that gif

I TOLD YOU MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

THat pic woud have been perfect had they not beaten the bulls in overtime. :sad;


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I used to really like Kevin Garnett back when he played for the Wolves. I was glad he got a title too. Can't say I'm too exceptionally fond of him nowadays though. :lol


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Oh god.....sorry Ether. :bron4


I'd like an apology from Carmelo rather than the Celtics/Pierce/KG/etc(he always goes off against us, was shocked Wade didn't this year). If he really got that mad over "you'll always be in LeBron's shadow", he has issues.

I think for the first time in my life, I agreed with what Tim Legler said on the pre game show. He said that with Rondo out, and since we view the Knicks as a different team now and not just a lucky/bad team, they have to get it done tonight vs Boston at home. Knick fans can't even make excuses like "We didn't have Felton" "Amar'e still isn't healthy" "Shumpert isn't back yet" because none of those players have even close to the impact Rondo has.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

KG is the best :lmao: If you can get guys suspended just by saying shit, more power to you, getting in guys heads is part of the game.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Rodman-esque mindfuck by KG.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

According to Woj, the Suns and Grizzlies are in talks about a Rudy Gay swap. He says that the Grizzlies have a "strong desire" to acquire Jared Dudley and a first round pick from Phoenix.

Sounds like nothing more than the Grizzlies trying to cut some payroll to me.


Also the Chicago Tribune is saying that D-GOD is on pace to return in the coming weeks :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Supposedly KG told Carmelo during the game that he'll always be in LeBron's shadow. :lmao :lmao


Cold but true.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

There's another rumor that KG told Carmelo "his wife tastes like Honey Nut Cheerios."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao










:lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> According to Woj, the Suns and Grizzlies are in talks about a Rudy Gay swap. He says that the Grizzlies have a "strong desire" to acquire Jared Dudley and a first round pick from Phoenix.
> 
> Sounds like nothing more than the Grizzlies trying to cut some payroll to me.
> 
> 
> Also the Chicago Tribune is saying that D-GOD is on pace to return in the coming weeks :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Shumpert got cleared for full contact earlier today, they both tore their ACL's on the same day...

As far as Rose goes, this is what teammate Jimmy Butler had to say about Rose's return to practice:



> It's the spirited Derrick you see more, because he's so excited to be back out there with us, to be able to put on that practice jersey and just grind it out with us. You're seeing him smiling and you're seeing the stuff Derrick does, the floaters, the jumpers. You're just like, 'Damn, he's back.' Right where he left off, if not even better.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dam KG is funny. :lmao


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Can we got KG mic'd up for this games? I need to hear all this. :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Shumpert got cleared for full contact earlier today, they both tore their ACL's on the same day...
> 
> As far as Rose goes, this is what teammate Jimmy Butler had to say about Rose's return to practice:


I JUST GOT FILLED WITH EXCITEMENT AND HOPE.

D-GOD #THE TRETURN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He'll probably return sometime in February.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*






Dam I wish KG had come out. :kg3


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Just can't wait to hear D-GOD's name announced in the starting lineup. It will be better than Xmas.

I can't see how anyone can hate KG. The guy just makes me laugh in everything he does. Still a great player too. Needs to be nice to Noah though :side:


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why are we making it sound like KG is some master trash talker? We haven't forgot about this right?










MJ>GP>Reggie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The rest


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

^^ That facial expression needs to be a smiley.

KG is a player that ever other player hates but they would all love to have him on their team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

D-God? 

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> D-God?
> 
> Jesus Christ...


Show respect, son. He's the NBA's hero.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's T-Mac reincarnate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

the best part of the bulls is the fact that they'll never win a title with their current group. They won't even get close.



Ether said:


> Why are we making it sound like KG is some master trash talker? We haven't forgot about this right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ>GP>Reggie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The rest


Reggie>MJ, Reggie got to MJ. :kobe


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's already gotten out of the first round...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I take that back; he won't be as good as Tracy ever was at his peak.


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> the best part of the bulls is the fact that they'll never win a title with their current group. They won't even get close.
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie>MJ, Reggie got to MJ. :kobe


Reggie never broke a player though and ruined their career (save for possibly Starks). MJ has one in Bogues and at least played a part in Drexlers demise (along with injuries)

And peak T-Mac :batista3. Probably watched the most clips of him on youtube than any other player combined, shame that I never got to watch him live until he was basically done. He had flashes of old T-Mac in Detroit (someone told me he averaged 16-6 in the second half of the 2011 season at PG, and his G3 in 2011 playoffs vs the Celtics was great until he got injured), but injuries and lazyness fucked him over.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> He's T-Mac reincarnate.


Still would be the best player on Orlando Tragic.



Showtime said:


> the best part of the bulls is the fact that they'll never win a title with their current group. They won't even get close.


Maybe not. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. You'll have plenty of spare time on your hands since you won't be watching Lakers past regular season ique2


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

With Howard & Gasol both hurt, I actually think the Lakers will be better with them not on the court. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> Still would be the best player on Orlando Tragic.


Okay?  

That would be true for the vast majority of teams in the NBA, so I don't see how that's really something to talk shit about.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> Okay?
> 
> That would be true for the vast majority of teams in the NBA, so I don't see how that's really something to talk shit about.


I'll simplify it for you; don't be hating on greatness, when your team wouldn't know what greatness was if it slapped them in their not so talented face


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

pretty sure you actually have to stay on the court to be considered great. something that Rose hasn't done very well in two years. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Joel they're just trying to troll you about Rose. Don't even bother.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

One year! Besides, he was born great and that's good enough. He's the heir to THE GOAT. Not some cheat on his wife, will never see that sixth ring, scrub.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> I'll simplify it for you; don't be hating on greatness, when your team wouldn't know what greatness was if it slapped them in their not so talented face


You might be stupider than I originally thought.

When was the last time the Bulls were considered GREAT?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Have the Magic ever truly been great?

Cause you know...great teams win championships.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm a Celtics fan, dawg.

yo mane u can be talkin shit up in hur 17 TITLES ***** back up son


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

So basically you have no comeback to what I said?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bulls were only great due to having the greatest. if greatest is defined by championships then Rose is not great. Thanks for proving our point notorious.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'd say they were pretty great when they beat the Celtics in the ECSF, murdering them in game 7 in the TD Garden of the series to move on to the ECF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Last time I checked Rose isn't a team, he's a player.

I'd say a player winning an MVP = Great.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



WWF said:


> You might be stupider than I originally thought.
> 
> When was the last time the Bulls were considered GREAT?


You are a TRAGIC supporter who idolises BIG BABY. I can't argue with you on the subject stupidity. You got that subject on lock.

Bulls will always be great. TRAGIC will always be TRAGIC.

School is over, BIG BABY.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> You are a TRAGIC supporter who idolises BIG BABY. I can't argue with you on the subject stupidity. You got that subject on lock.
> 
> Bulls will always be great. TRAGIC will always be TRAGIC.
> 
> School is over, BIG BABY.


:lmao

DODGING the question then saying the Bulls will always be great. ***** PLEASE. :kobe

*Edit:* Looks like John Wall got FAT while he was out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Ether said:


> Reggie never broke a player though and ruined their career (save for possibly Starks). MJ has one in Bogues and at least played a part in Drexlers demise (along with injuries)
> 
> And peak T-Mac :batista3. Probably watched the most clips of him on youtube than any other player combined, shame that I never got to watch him live until he was basically done. He had flashes of old T-Mac in Detroit (someone told me he averaged 16-6 in the second half of the 2011 season at PG, and his G3 in 2011 playoffs vs the Celtics was great until he got injured), but injuries and lazyness fucked him over.


D Rose has the will, just need to stay injuiry free


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I don't have to look back far for a great Bulls team. Past two seasons, best record in each regular seasons, ECF in 2011, MVP playing on their team, 2012 ends poorly because of the obvious injury. But 2010-2012 was a great Bulls team.

Have Tragic ever been great? Only twice in the NBA finals is it? Same amount of championships as the Bobcats is it? No star on their team currently is it? Star players always desperate to get out quickly? Tragedy.

Hopefully they win a championship in your life time, Little Baby. Would be nice for you.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> I don't have to look back far for a great Bulls team. Past two seasons, best record in each regular seasons, ECF in 2011, MVP playing on their team, 2012 ends poorly because of the obvious injury. But 2010-2012 was a great Bulls team.
> 
> Have Tragic ever been great? Only twice in the NBA finals is it? Same amount of championships as the Bobcats is it? No star on their team currently is it? Star players always desperate to get out quickly? Tragedy.
> 
> Hopefully they win a championship in your life time, Little Baby. Would be nice for you.


Don't see how you can comeback from that.

:bron4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Joel said:


> Have Tragic ever been great? Only twice in the NBA finals is it? Same amount of championships as the Bobcats is it? No star on their team currently is it? Star players always desperate to get out quickly? Tragedy.
> 
> Hopefully they win a championship in your life time, Little Baby. Would be nice for you.


:jaydamn


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Get that shit out of here, man. We all know that Chicago would have _literally_ nothing, if it weren't for Jordan. No Finals appearances, no titles, nothing of substance. Chicago got LUCKY, that's all. 

-----

You want to know what's truly TRAGIC? 

Derrick Rose's injury history. :artest


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

lel @ how serious dis ***** takes Derrick Rose trolling, tho


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The argument is irrelevant. In better news, ItsReal85 dropped a new video :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Skiles being fired will be blessing for Milwaukee. Welcome back, Ersan!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

That Kobe segment was just too funny


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Notorious said:


> Have the Magic ever truly been great?
> 
> Cause you know...great teams win championships.


Back when they had Penny Hardaway and Shaq.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nash 10k =


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Pacers can beat anyone at home, but on the road they're mediocre


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

nets are trolling now that avery is gone


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers will be 4 or 5 below .500 when they lose to Spurs tomorrow. :kobe5


----------



## Xile44

Looks like Deron has reagained form, please keep it up.

Watching ESPN NBA East Coast, 52% voted Kobe as better than Magic. That's why I don't use twitter


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

The Lakers next two games are against the Spurs and the Thunder. Both will likely be without Pau, Howard and Hill.

They could very well head into next week 6 games under .500.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Lakers might pull off a Celtics and win both just when we doubt them the most. :kobe3


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bulls are awesome, damn haters.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

^Agree :mj


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Paul George went off tonight. Going for that #1 spot in Indy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*










Bynum in the bottom right corner is all like ique2 ique2 ique2


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Wow, well, I was definitely wrong about the Lakers tonight, that's for sure. You can't play better when you give up 125 points. Meanwhile, the Pacers held the Heat to 77! Crazy.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

West Coast about to get heated up...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Walk-In said:


> Wow, well, I was definitely wrong about the Lakers tonight, that's for sure. You can't play better when you give up 125 points. Meanwhile, the Pacers held the Heat to 77! Crazy.


It's Houston thoufh, the highest scoring team in the NBA, that was their 8th game where they scored more than 120


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I will be at Staples tonight for Clippers/MAVS. Bringing a few eye patches for Blake to use after DIRK busts some J's in his face.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Cavs should have traded Vaj when they had the chance, now they will forever be stuck with him being injury prone/too old for their team.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Apparently the Kings are being sold and moving to Seattle according to some sources.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/mal...-relocate-franchise-to-seattle-190254566.html

yeah, Woj is reporting it. :mark:


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/mal...-relocate-franchise-to-seattle-190254566.html
> 
> yeah, Woj is reporting it. :mark:


Holy shit, that's awesome. #SOS :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Rocking my DIRK jersey tonight, and looking to cause a scene. Sincerely hope I don't get beat up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Rocking my DIRK jersey tonight, and looking to cause a scene. Sincerely hope I don't get beat up.


Dony worry Clipper fans are cool, it's the Laker fans you have t oworry about jumping you.

AND BASKETBALL IS BACK IN SEATTLE!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

At least Laker fans have something to positive about. After last night's efforts, Kobe passed John Havlicek and as in now the NBA's all-time leader in missed field goal attempts.

:kobe3


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



-Extra- said:


> Holy shit, that's awesome. #SOS :mark:


It really isn't, yeah it's nice that Seattle get's a team again, but what about Sacramento? The Maloofs did their teams fans dirty once again, what a big surprise



Notorious said:


> At least Laker fans have something to positive about. After last night's efforts, Kobe passed John Havlicek and as in now the NBA's all-time leader in missed field goal attempts.
> 
> :kobe3


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Sacramento fans should've seen the writing on the wall when Stern promised that there would be a team in Seattle before he stepped down next year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Deron Williams is averaging 20/9 in the last 4 games. 

INB4 a certain somebody claims StarzNBarz was wrong, Deron is the most underrated and the best PG in the league. ique2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Nah Starz is still right.

I still take CP3, Rose, Westbrook, Parker & Rondo over Deron.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Glad to see Basketball back in Seattle


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

No sleep til Brooklyn < Sleepless in Seattle
Still markin out :mark:


----------



## Ether

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

@Extra, you're right about the Kevin Johnson deals failing. If there's one positive out of this, it's that the Maloofs are gone.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Bull playing Knicks soon again??


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

two days from now @ msg


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Seattle has great fans, so I'm OK with them getting a team again.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Deron Williams is averaging 20/9 in the last 4 games.
> 
> INB4 a certain somebody claims StarzNBarz was wrong, Deron is the most underrated and the best PG in the league. ique2


:lmao most underrated and best PG in the league? I know you're kidding.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

I'm more excited to listen to Magic Johnson talk about the Lakers during the KIA NBA Countdown than I am to watch the Lakers/Spurs game. :lol

*EDIT*: Jalen Rose is going to get Mike D'Antoni fired. :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Avery Bradley making everyyyyyyyyyyone play better he even got Jeff Green to play good!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Jeff Green's alter ego, FUTURE decided to show up today since it's the one year anniversary of his heart surgery.

And due to Doc playing Sully more, the Celtics are no longer the worst offensive rebounding team in the NBA. Things seem to be getting better, but not getting my hopes up too much. The season still has a while to go.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Come one Bulls! We got this


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

are the TWolves better without Love? :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Fuck the Maloofs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Why did Rondo get suspended again?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

BASKETBALL BACK IN SEATTLE BABY


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Posterizer said:


> Why did Rondo get suspended again?


he made contact with an official


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Showtime said:


> are the TWolves better without Love? :lmao


With the way he's played this season, yes.

But if Love was healthy and able to play like he did last season, the Wolves are right up there with the Warriors and Rockets record-wise.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

i think sully should be on the all rookie first team


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He may have a small chance.

Lillard, Davis and MKG are all pretty much locks to make 1st team. Barnes probably makes it as well. One spot open the way I see it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dudley what are you doing the Sun's bus is on the other side!!!! :lol dudley got mad during that game


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



StarzNBarz said:


> he made contact with an official


lol what a thug


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Even though they lost, props to Earl Clark. 22/12 off the bench, making the most of the opportunity he's never gotten this season.

Been rooting for the kid since his Louisville days, hope D'Antoni gives him more opportunities in the future.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

larry sanders at it again. get him in the thread title already.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

He's the Bucks best player.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Dam Bulls 

Just when we got a string of wins going. 

Lolkers losing by the narrowest of margins again.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Nuggets with another W. (Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Larry Sanders*

JAVALE


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Crawford, king of the 4th quarter.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Larry Sanders*

sanders (Y)


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Didn't get heckled as badly as I thought I would, despite seeing _maybe_ two other MAVS fans the entire night. Rough ending, as usual. Dallas just can't hold a lead to save their lives. Not sure why they insist on making every offensive set an isolation affair, especially when Dirk was starting to heat up, hitting 3 jumpers in a row. When they won the title, they went through him every time. Mind-boggling.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sanders is a bitch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*



The Lady Killer said:


> Didn't get heckled as badly as I thought I would, despite seeing _maybe_ two other MAVS fans the entire night. Rough ending, as usual. Dallas just can't hold a lead to save their lives. Not sure why they insist on making every offensive set an isolation affair, especially when Dirk was starting to heat up, hitting 3 jumpers in a row. When they won the title, they went through him every time. Mind-boggling.


It could be because they still have no offensive sets and are still trying the whole free flow thing that they were doing in the beginning of the year.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

It's working really well...


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...rall-pick-plans-resume-playing-career-sources

Hmm...

Phoenix is his only hope to have a good career imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

What I find hilarious is that after Gay/Mayo showed some flash in their early years I thought for sure they would make the Grizzlies legit contenders, but now Mayo is out and it looks like Gay is heading that way too and their actual stars happen to be Conley who was deemed a bust and Gasol who was included in that infamous Pau Gasol trade. :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

also I find it ridiculous that Seattle is getting a team back but in the form of robbing another great fan base of their's. if the Hawks were to move I would feel no ill feelings as their fan base fucking sucks ass, but the Kings' fan base went through a lot of shit with the Maloofs and have always been loyal. It's essentially the Sonics moving 2.0 except there's a lot of irony involved in this move as it involves Seattle once again.

If anything OKC doesn't deserve their team and I always think of it like that, Seattle lost a chance at a championship core that was just coming together when they moved and they will never get that back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

That Seattle group should've tried to buy the Hornets when they had the chance, especially since Stern would've shown favoritism towards them.

Rudy Gay is overrated and overpaid. After watching him more, there's like 9 SF's I'd rather have over him. And he is one of the most overpaid players in the NBA, which is the real reason why the Grizzlies are trying to trade him. Why does the fifth most important player on their team make the most money? Rudy Gay makes around the same amount as LeBron, Durant, CP3 & Rose. He makes more than guys like Love, Westbrook, LMA, Marc, Lee, Parker, Horford, Noah, Rondo & Batum.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

he makes like 3 or 4 million more than Lebron I think. At least two million. :lmao

oh well, I used to love the guy and thought he would have a great career, same thought on Mayo, but they've turned into let downs. Hopefully going to another team would make him fulfill some of that potential like it did for Mayo, but who knows.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

With Mayo, what he's putting up now is pretty much what he is. A good 3rd option on a contending team, a solid 2nd option on a fringe playoff team.

The Phoenix trade could actually help Memphis. They could get Jared Dudley, plus a couple draft picks, and a guy like Shannon Brown to help their bench. Dudley's a pretty underrated guy. Sure he doesn't have the athleticism of Gay, but he makes up for that with his higher BBIQ, his higher efficiency and his better defense. But yeah, the only reason why Memphis is exploring a trade of Rudy is because of his contract. They're a small-market team. They can't afford to pay Rudy Gay the money they're paying him if he isn't playing at that level.

And it's funny, because during the lockout the owners & Stern were saying how they made those salary cap changes, the harsher luxury tax penalties, etc. to benefit the small-market teams when it's done more harm than good. Because of their new rules, now small-market teams like Oklahoma City and Memphis, can't afford to keep their core together and are pretty much forced to trade them off to other teams because they can't afford to pay a high luxury tax every season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Whoever they trade for needs to be able to shoot threes. They are in a desperate need of outside shooting in all forms as I'm pretty sure Conley is their best 3 point shooter and he really isn't that good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

They should really try to trade him to Toronto and try to get a package of Terrence Ross, Ed Davis and a guy like Pietrus or Kleiza.

Although, I'm higher on Ross than a lot of people. I believe he has the potential to be a top 5-8 wing one day.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Showtime said:


> Whoever they trade for needs to be able to shoot threes. They are in a desperate need of outside shooting in all forms as I'm pretty sure Conley is their best 3 point shooter and he really isn't that good.


How is he not a good 3-point shooter? 1.4 3PTM on 38% is pretty good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

oh, I was thinking more of his career averages. I did realize he was having a good season this year, but I just don't think he should be their best player at stretching the court. Perhaps I'm just not giving him enough credit. :side:

Even so, they need more than one and Bayless really can't be relied upon all too much as his defense is poor and his playmaking skills are non existent.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Wouldn't be surprised to see them make a run @ Redick sometime soon. He should generate interest, with him in the final year of his contract.

*Edit:* Conley's a career 38% shooter from deep, breh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Redick should get more interest than he gets. He would be a great player for any team like the Grizzlies who needs a player that can spread the floor. I would have LOVED having Redick on the Lakers. He's literally the perfect fit.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Yeah I've always been a big Redick fan (partly because I'm a big Duke fan). Not sure who wouldn't want a shooter of that caliber on their team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lel, Redick's a perfect fit on any team. HE'S GOAT.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

WWF is correct. JJ GOATICK


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I got 87 points with Redick in 2k11 to beat some guy online. I think I only got 6 points from all other combined players. THOSE SCREENS/THREES. he was pretty MAD.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

He missed the shot 

Might need to edit the thread title to something GOATICK related.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Nah dude, his wife is hot as shit. 

The only team I know has already inquired on him is Minnesota, but ORL obviously wants more than Derrick SHIT Williams for him.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Who cares about JJ REDICK inquiries. The real talk is teams inquiring about ODEN.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Hopefulyly Knicks will have an intense game and be tired for Bulls tomorrow


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

So J.R. Smith really just shoved Lance Stephenson to the ground out of bounds and they got a double technical for it even though Stephenson did nothing.

NBA refs for ya...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I dislike Redick, but I respect his ability. He's aight.

Happy that Seattle is getting back a team. They never should have lost one. I hope they're renamed the SuperSonics. Great name.

Partially based since I might be moving to Seattle within the next few years. Probably adopt them as my 2nd team...maybe catch some games and such.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

*After EJ announces that Inside the NBA will be broadcasting live from LA next week at the Heat vs. Lakers game*
Chuck: Why are we going to LA to see those damn bums play in person?
EJ: You don't want to see Heat play the Lakers?
Chuck: I want to see the Heat play, but I don't wanna see the Lakers play.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Lot of hype for that game, eh? Not sure why. Two scrub teams, imo. :rose1


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

They're only gonna be there next week to announce the ASG starters which are all pretty much locked up.

Only votes that were close in the last return are the starting center for the East between KG/Bosh and starting PG between CP3/Lin.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

So I just looked at the 8 seed's record in the West the last three years. This has to be concerning for Laker fans.

2009-10: 50-32 (.610 Win% ... JFC that's a lot of wins for an 8 seed)
2010-11: 46-36 (.561)
2011-12: 36-40 (.545)

Even if we lowball the win%, the Laker need to get to 45 wins. 45-37. That means going 30-17 the rest of the way. Doable? 

Perhaps. But I'd be a little concerned at this point. Better cheer on those Heat tonight vs Portland.



As for my team, can we please stop fucking losing games at home. 10-9 record at home. Awful.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*










dAYYM


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

With Meyers Leonard injured, Sasha Pavlovic is Portland's best player off the bench. JFC.

It's a shame because the Blazers have a great starting 5, one of the best in the NBA but have the worst bench in the NBA.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Batum just went Air Jordan.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Wow Pacers held Heat to 77 and Knicks to 76! I knowq Melo wasn't playing but that's pretty impressive. Doesn't Pacers have the 2nd best home record in the league?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

C'mon now.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Larry Sanders*

WOWWWW! Portland Trailblazers basketball!

EDIT: HUGE missed FT though!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Ray Ray for the win.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Larry Sanders*

BLAZERS


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Larry Sanders*

The Miami Heat could not have asked for a better final shot though. That was a great look. He was wide open, he just missed.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

SAVE US


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

"Those damn baums!" :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Portland beat Heat omg yesssssssssssss!


----------



## Notorious

So did they just play down to their competition again? That's why they lost right?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Posterizer said:


> Wow Pacers held Heat to 77 and Knicks to 76! I knowq Melo wasn't playing but that's pretty impressive. Doesn't Pacers have the 2nd best home record in the league?


pretty sure they have the best rated defense in the league right now.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> So did they just play down to their competition again? That's why they lost right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


By this logic, the Heat would be 82-0 since they won the title, right?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Mavs won  

And in OT :bron


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> By this logic, the Heat would be 82-0 since they won the title, right?


That's the excuse people keep using to downplay how the Heat struggle against good teams.

Their lackluster defense and lack of size is the real reason why they struggle so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Ehh, they basically have the same team they had last year. Most teams that win the title seems to get off to slow starts. I'm sure by the end of the year they will be a top 2 seed and really play like they're capable of come play off time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

no they don't. they added Allen which makes their defense a lot worse when they play small ball with him on.Last year they would go small with Battier who is a much superior defender with Chalmers as well who is also quite capable of defending other guards.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

they can play battier and ray at the same time and have lebron bring the ball up and guard the other teams best player

bosh
battier
lebron
wade
ray


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Wade doesn't guard point guards very well.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

and every teams has its flaws.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

So apparently the Grizzlies tried to trade Rudy Gay to the Wolves for Kevin Love and/or Nikola Pekovic, but of course Minny rejected.

lolmemphis.

And lol at that moron Cousins getting ejected against last night after elbowing Vince Carter in the throat. Hopefully he gets suspended for the 4th time this season. Since ya know, he is an repeat offender.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cousins is a dumbass.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

there's no way that trade is true as it doesn't make any sense whatsoever for the Grizzlies.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Z-Bo was probably involved too since they've been shopping him as well as Gay.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Don't really care what the thread title is but it should still say "NBA" somewhere...

Looking forward to Lakers/Thunder tonight. I must admit, with all the media hype around the Lakers, talking about their woes, it has made me more interested in following them this year. I guess I wanted them to fail. I don't want Kobe Bryant to have as many rings as Michael Jordan. I hate Dwight Howard with a passion. Meta World Artest is a fucking imbecile & fucked the Pacers hardcore when Reggie Miller was chasing a title. Mike D'Antoni certainly does not deserve to be rewarded. So, yeah, I guess the writing was on the wall for me anyway but watching them fail has been rewarding. One of the highlights of the year for me so far was watching Mike Brown, one of the worst coaches I have ever seen in my life, lose his job. He should have never received another chance after Cleveland any-fucking-way.


----------



## Xile44

Inb4 Seattle gets #1 pick

But for real I hope they Get Wiggins in 2014 and get rid of guys like Cousins and Tyreke
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Jeff Greem is allivvveeeeee!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Bulls owning the Knicks again. They're just a bad matchup for the Knicks.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: Larry Sanders*

:lol

Melo is just chucking anything up today.

That doesn't work on the Bulls, sorry you didn't get the memo. :stuff


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Luol Deng. 

Great offensively, even better defensively. Melo has no idea how to score vs Deng right now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: Larry Sanders*

:lol KG broke Melo mentally or something. Deng is gonna go for 50.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

It's not KG. It's Deng.

If Deng isn't first team All-Defense, then fuck whoever votes on it.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Sullinger is a steal for the Celtics. I wish my Suns would have taken him instead of Kendall Marshall.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Amazing_Cult said:


> :lol
> 
> Melo is just chucking anything up today.
> 
> That doesn't work on the Bulls, sorry you didn't get the memo. :stuff







And this fucking sucks, I'm done watching. God Carmelo looked awful, maybe the worst I've seen him as a Knick


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Deng is destroying Melo right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Gotta love how Deng is murdering Carmelo on both ends right now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Deng is beasting it right now!! 

COME ON BULLS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Dayuuuum. Celtics 17 point lead down to 2


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Uh oh....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Would lel if the Bulls choke their lead away.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Uh oh..


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Nice comeback by Hawks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Boozer's reaction after dunking on Carmelo >

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lol at that geek Boozer yelling like he just put up his team by 1 in game 7 of the finals


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

If there's one positive out of this game, it's James White. He's looked fantastic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Houston pretty much waved the white flag for this game when they took Toney Douglas out and put Lin in when it was still a close game with like 5 minutes left.

Celtics now 5-1 since Bradley's return from injury...


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I hope there's not another Knicks run, Hubie, damn it. I want this game to end so we can hurry-up & get to the Lakers/Thunder!


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lol at STAT on defense, I guess Hakeem didn't give him any pointers on that.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

foulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoulfoul


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

FUCK
JOE
CRAWFORD


----------



## Xile44

LOL Nets 7-1 since firing Avery.
Broke a franchise record with 3 straight wins in a row winning by 20+


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: Larry Sanders*

JR Brick needs to take them Jordan's and headband off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Tony fucking Allen.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Naww we got this :kobe


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Take your time CHicago!


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Fuck.

Anyway, I'll wait 2 weeks when everyone comes back (Shump/Felton/Sheed/Camby), and if we're still in a slump after a few games with everyone back, I'll know somethings up.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Little scare but we won!!!!!!

Another win in New York :bron2


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

"If Dwight Howard took on Kobe Bryant's serious minded mentality, everyone would be better served." - Jeff Van Gundy


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Posterizer said:


> "If Dwight Howard took on Kobe Bryant's serious minded mentality, everyone would be better served." - Jeff Van Gundy


Talk about an understatement. If Dwight Howard were capable of not being an immature r-tard, of course he would be a better teammate. Problem is, he seemingly isn't capable of it. He doesn't give a fuck. He's rich & famous & doesn't seem to care all that much about winning a title from what I can tell. At least not yet. He's the only person in my life I have ever seen air ball a free throw & then laugh about it.

This video right here is the exact moment that I hated Dwight Howard:






Dwight: "Jameer!" *head nod, smile*
*Van Gundy walks away*
Reporter (paraphrased): "So SVG said you wanted him fired? He just told us that."
*Dwight's stupid fucking smile falls off his face*

Even this year. The Lakers will be down by fifteen point, in the fourth quarter, at home. It cuts to Howard on the bench & he's laughing & cutting up.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Larry Sanders*

4 straight for the Nuggets, 5 straight for Celts. :datass


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lakers should tank, draft shabazz, kobe replacement.


----------



## Xile44

StarzNBarz said:


> lakers should tank, draft shabazz, kobe replacement.


Didn't they trade their pick? Lol

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

ohhh yeaaa :rock4


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*










Poor Nash


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> lakers should tank, draft shabazz, kobe replacement.


If they don't make the playoffs, Phoenix gets their pick.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Larry Sanders*

As a Suns fan I hope the Lakers keep losing to improve that pick for my team. It would be hilarious if their pick ends up the number one pick.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Sucks that it's probably gonna be a weak draft. It's neither top heavy, nor deep.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Apparently the Clippers are considering trading for Rudy Gay. If they do, it would be built around a package of Eric Bledsoe, Caron Butler, picks and filler. However the Clippers are hesitant to trade for Gay as they have great chemistry right now and wouldn't want to ruin it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> Apparently the Clippers are considering trading for Rudy Gay. If they do, it would be built around a package of Eric Bledsoe, Caron Butler, picks and filler. However the Clippers are hesitant to trade for Gay as they have great chemistry right now and wouldn't want to ruin it.


Good idea, stick with what's working


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I don't see how Memphis would really utilize Bledsoe...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Better than Bayless, one of the better backup PG's in the NBA, great defender, crazy athleticism, tons of potential. As far as how Hollins would utilize him...who knows. He's been terrible with backup PG's since he got to Memphis. Kyle Lowry and Greivis Vasquez say hi.

The Clippers would be stupid to get rid of Bledsoe right now. I would keep Bledsoe at least until CP3 officially re-signs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Redick is the man


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I wouldn't mind seeing the Bulls make a run at Rudy. Wishful thinking. Still think they need one more scorer when Rose comes back.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Orlando finally get a big win


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*



El Conquistador said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the Bulls make a run at Rudy. Wishful thinking. Still think they need one more scorer when Rose comes back.


I think Deng is the better player honestly.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

ORLANDO breaks the 10-game losing streak against the Clippers. Grant Hill made his return in the game, too. Ironic, huh?

ORL 2-0 in Staples this season. :kobe3



Notorious said:


> Better than Bayless, one of the better backup PG's in the NBA, great defender, crazy athleticism, tons of potential. As far as how Hollins would utilize him...who knows. He's been terrible with backup PG's since he got to Memphis. Kyle Lowry and Greivis Vasquez say hi.
> 
> The Clippers would be stupid to get rid of Bledsoe right now. I would keep Bledsoe at least until CP3 officially re-signs.


I know that Bledsoe could be GREAT in a larger role, but I don't see the incentive to trade Rudy Gay for a someone to play backup PG. I'd imagine they'd try to flip him in another deal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*



El Conquistador said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the Bulls make a run at Rudy. Wishful thinking. Still think they need one more scorer when Rose comes back.


Eff that. We got MARCO. :rose1


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Chicago's going to go hard after Redick, imo. They are the team that signed him when he was a RFA, after all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Minnesota will probably be going for him hard too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

If it was the beginning of the season, I'd agree. With the way Shved has come on though, I'm not sure they need Redick as much. They do have very similar skill sets, after all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

They could really use a scorer like Redick off the bench.

Better question is, does Minnesota have anything Orlando would be interested in exchange for Redick?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Derrick Williams alone isn't enough. I don't really want him either, but it'd be nice to see LOBS back in Orlando again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Williams would get the same amount of PT in Orlando that he gets in Minny with Big Baby, Nicholson and Vucevic all there.

Idk what Minny could offer. What would an Orlando fan want from Chicago? Teague? Butler?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Well, they'd want young prospects and picks from anyone who they trade Redick to.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Let's go Bulls back to back!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*






SHOWTIME


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Mavericks dismantled Grizzlies 21 points.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Misses GW 3 on Thursday. Goes 10-13 from downtown Saturday Night.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*







:harden


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Nice McDonalds uniforms.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

:lmao just noticed


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Harden, Chalmers, and David West with the performances of the night.

And wow at the Suns record, that's a fucking shame. LOL at Beasley shooting 37% for the season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Carmelo is such a little whiny bitch.

I swear, worse than Wade.


----------



## Xile44

Nets giving Damion James another chance with a 10 day contract.

Good Rebounder, defender and hustler. He's beast in 2K.

2 hot teams in the the east Ala Nets and Pacers play today. Hopefully we win and get back as a top 3 seed

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Yeah the Nets have been playing at a phenomenal level since Carleismo took over. Shurprised when I saw they were the 4th seed now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

George is out, so Brooklyn should win.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Yeah the Nets have been playing at a phenomenal level since Carleismo took over. Shurprised when I saw they were the 4th seed now.


We coming for that Atlantic division title. Its been a while sin e we won it.

Hopefully Knicks crumble and Celts stay down there 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Wouldn't be surprised if the Knicks finish 3rd in the division.

The Celtics are rising up though, we're on a streak too. I predicted at the beginning of the season that it would be the Celtics & Brooklyn fighting for the division crown, who knows, it could end up being true.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> George is out, so Brooklyn should win.


Wallace is out and Deron is questionable

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Oh. Well, as long as Deron plays, they should still win. George is without a doubt the Pacers' best player, and they'll likey struggle without him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Hibbert scrubbin it up after getting his big contract.


----------



## Xile44

Yeah. Pacers also aren't good on the road.
No excuses Nets should pick up a win.

Hibbert vs Lopez could be interesting

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Ryan Anderson sucks

Copeland is having another beast game.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Larry Sanders*

So the Kings are moving to Seattle?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Looks like it. Still a slight chance they get a buyer in Sacramento but Seattle is what seems likely right now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

It appeared as if it was a done deal, but multiple Sacramento investors have come up recently willing to purchase the team and possibly fund a new stadium.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I kinda want them moved since nobody knows what the hell they are doing over there in Sacramento & if there not coming to Anaheim then i don't care where they go as long as they get better!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Moving the team isn't the solution to fixing the team. New ownership, management, and coaching is.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Larry Sanders*

True, they need to just blow that team up, there's just too many players with the "potential label" that just are not producing like they should or its the fucking minutes jam.

Get rid of Brooks & let Thomas and Jimmer play, you drafted these guys let them play!
Trade Thornton or Evans so you get a fucking SF
Let Thompson be your starter or trade him and give Robinson the starting minutes so he can get better.
& maybe trade Cousins if his attitude doesn't get better, we all know they could get ALOT for him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

What they can get for Cousins depends. He has a lot of potential but his off the court issues make his value go down.

As far as Robinson goes, I don't think him and Cousins are a good fit together on the court, more specifically on offense. Seems like their playing styles clash.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Cousins already had another altercation; shoved Vince Carter in the face.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Wall and Beal looked great together last night


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Beal showing that Florida pride.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...-nba-rumor-scott-skiles-coach-milwaukee-bucks

THANK GOD he wasn't released in time to pursue the vacancy.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Talk about dodging a bullet.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Iman Shumpert appears ready to go for the Knicks' game in London on Thursday. He's gonna FUCK SHIT UP with that hair.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I feel like watching House Party now.


----------



## Xile44

George is starting for the Pacers. Should be a good game

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Wow. Last I read, he wasn't even traveling to the game.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Let's go Pacers


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Ether said:


> Wall and Beal looked great together last night


Next year the Wizards might actually be decent. I'm excited.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lol Brooklyn 8-1 after Johnson left


----------



## GOON

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I don't want the Wizards to be good until 2014-2015 season. Tank the season to get either WIGGINS or PARKER in the draft.

Even if the Wizards are decent next year, they'll be a first round exit and end up with a crappy draft pick. Getting Andrew Wiggins or Jabari Parker could be a franchise changer. I'l take one more crappy season if you end up getting one of those game-changers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

The Lakers are really playing terrible.

They'd be getting blown out right now if they weren't playing the Cavs. I mean seriously, who turns the ball over five consecutive times?

Edit: Make that six. 12 turnovers in one quarter. A damn shame.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers are really playing terrible.
> 
> They'd be getting blown out right now if they weren't playing the Cavs. I mean seriously, who turns the ball over five consecutive times?
> 
> Edit: Make that six. 12 turnovers in one quarter. A damn shame.


Maybe they had a few of these before the game:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Lakers should make Earl Clark their starting PF and bring Pau off the bench when he's back from injury.

Their season is in turmoil right now, right now Clark has been a bright spot and has shined as the Lakers starting PF. Played much better than Pau did. The Lakers don't have much to lose at this point. Try anything that works.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Larry Sanders*



GOON The Legend said:


> I don't want the Wizards to be good until 2014-2015 season. Tank the season to get either WIGGINS or PARKER in the draft.
> 
> Even if the Wizards are decent next year, they'll be a first round exit and end up with a crappy draft pick. Getting Andrew Wiggins or Jabari Parker could be a franchise changer. I'l take one more crappy season if you end up getting one of those game-changers.


I can't take anymore bad seasons. They've been tanking for 5 years.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers are really playing terrible.
> 
> They'd be getting blown out right now if they weren't playing the Cavs. I mean seriously, who turns the ball over five consecutive times?
> 
> Edit: Make that six. 12 turnovers in one quarter. A damn shame.


12? :kg3


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

angry. lost $100 on warriors tonight cuz curry friggin hyperextends his knee in the 3rd. oh well, got $400 on magic tomorrow against the wiz. wiz are garbage, only got that w against the hawks because they were totally exhausted from playing 4th game in 5 nights. looking forward to watching the c's continue the winning streak tomorrow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

You bet $400 on the Orlando Magic, a team that just lost 10 games in a row? LOL


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

they just beat the clips last night, and they've showed a lot of fight in the losses, just went up against better teams. the wiz aren't a better team by any means. blacktop in a little bit?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

btw if baby plays tomorrow i'm gonna be appalled. he'll make them worse 1st game back.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

How would he make them worse? Orlando is 1-10 without him, 12-13 with him, if I'm not mistaken. Are you still of the belief that Davis is some TERRIBLE player and Bass is 10 times better than him?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*



WWF said:


> How would he make them worse? Orlando is 1-10 without him, 12-13 with him, if I'm not mistaken. Are you still of the belief that Davis is some TERRIBLE player and Bass is 10 times better than him?


but they've been in the games, and they just beat the clips... the clips man. that means momentum is on their side. and yea, f baby... he killed the celts in the playoffs. that dude must have broken the record for +/- in that series against the heat. but anyway, even if he did make the team better, odds are he wouldn't in his first game back.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

He wouldn't hurt the team any more than the other PFs already have in his absence. They've all been more/less garbage. He'll fill that hole very well.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

i hope you're right.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Aren't I always?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

if not u owe me 400


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Yeah, I'll spot you 400 VC.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

***** i'm maxed out(on everything important). u keep em, u need em more.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

yea I'm also picking Magic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

According to ESPN's Chris Palmer on Twitter, this year's dunk contest will feature Terrence Ross, Gerald Green, Paul George and Alonzo Gee.

Don't know how true this is considering that a report came out like a week or two ago saying that George and Green weren't gonna do the dunk contest this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

That'd be pretty solid if true. GERALD GREEN. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

too bad no casuals know those names, except maybe George.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I'd like to see Ross, Green, George and Drummond or DeAndre Jordan there.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I would like to see named stars, like LeBron James there. It's the only way to make people care about the damn thing again, like the days of Jordan & Dominique...or even Vince Carter.

Then again, with all the terrible rules they try to spring on it each year, it still probably wouldn't work. "This year, a guy with super small hands has to try to do a Dr. J dunk that involves palming the ball!" "This year, you simply must jump over some stupid-ass prop! Oh & you have to get an assist from a teammate too!" "You get as many tries as you like! Go ahead, take a half an hour with each dunk!"

I would rather watch Kevin Durant in a game of HORSE again, or the rumored Kenny the Jet & Barkley Vs. Magic & Jalen Rose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lelebron already said he will never do it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

The only chance of LeBron ever doing the dunk contest was him in Cleveland, no chance for him nowadays.

The biggest star that would do the dunk contest nowadays is Westbrook.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> I'd like to see Ross, Green, George and Drummond or DeAndre Jordan there.


Gerald Green :kobe3 :kobe3


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I'd like to see Gee get a little more shine by competing in the contest, if report is true. Probably wouldn't win but he could show out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Bulls vs Hawks tonight leggo!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Looks like Chico's going to be out a few bucks. He deserves it though; only a moron would bet $400 on Orlando.

*Edit: *JESUS, Orlando's so good at going on runs and closing the defecit. He may not be out, after all. 

Jameer's been SO GOOD under Vaughn, man.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

don't be sayin moron so soon. jameer was looking like rondo on that last play of the half, wow. also put $500 on thunder, and $100 on their moneyline, fuck it, i'm all in tonight.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*

also, gerald green alone is worth watching the dunk contest. i'll never forget this dunk.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Larry Sanders*

This Hawks vs Bulls game is putting me to sleep.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lol. Wizards are whooping the Magic. I love it. It's amazing how much of a difference Wall makes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Bulls up by 25 points!!! Leggo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xile44

Oh shit, props to the Bulls for holding Hawks to 20 points in one half

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Feel bad for the guy that bet $400 on the Magic, or should I say Tragic


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

How original of you.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Don't need to come up with original names when Tragic is what they are


----------



## Champ

*Re: Larry Sanders*



That's irrelevant said:


> This Hawks vs Bulls game is putting me to sleep.


the nba tv commentators for that game couldn't be any duller


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Larry Sanders*

How the hell is this score 84-49 in the freaking 4th. I didnt watch the game but what has Atlanta been doing. having only 49 points at tbis point of the game is atrocious.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*










:bron4


----------



## Nov

*Re: Larry Sanders*

I like this thread title. Also, only one player from the Hawks reached double digits in points, and it was 10...


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

No wonder LBJ was tryna recruit him. :bron4


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Heat getting rolled :kg3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Ether said:


> :bron4












:bron4


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Posterizer said:


> Feel bad for the guy that bet $400 on the Magic, or should I say Tragic


it was just a bad play by me, all good. as long as the thunder cover i'll still be up $150 for the night.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Larry Sanders*

in b4 heat come back and win


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Larry Sanders*

The game changed when they kicked that fan and his ugly girlfriend out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

7 point lead now come on now Jazz. :kg2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Rondo with the vintage triple double.

Celtics have now won 6 straight...


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Bulls hold Hawks to only 58!!! Won by 39 points BOOOM that's wassup.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

10 years later. Same dunk, same arena, same photographer.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Can't believe LeBron already in the NBA 10+ years daym


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Larry Sanders*










Kobe and Clinton seen together? Looks like they have more than 1 thing in common. ique2


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Clinton is pretty tall?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Larry Sanders*










Christ, B-Diddy really is close to the Knicks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Heat are such garbage during the regular season. fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

lol, it's not going to be just the regular season if they keep playing absolutely no defense while also not grabbing any boards.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Larry Sanders*

a better question is if Harden is a SUPERSTAR. I really didn't give him nearly enough credit before, but I honestly do think he is a superstar.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Borderline superstar IMO.

All depends on one's definition of a superstar. IMO, a superstar is a top 10 player.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Upon doing no research, just off of the top of my mind, I probably can't name 10 players I'd take over him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

So a Heat fan in Miami is suing the Spurs over the infamous game from back in November where the Spurs sat their best players, claiming he "suffered economic damages as a result of paying a premium price for a ticket that shouldn't cost more."

lulz.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Larry Sanders*

This story is hilarious:

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...cks-record-talk-carmelo-anthony-chicago-bulls

This definitely won't help his image. LMAO.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*

harden is definitely a superstar.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Yeah the Miami fan is a lawyer, right?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> So a Heat fan in Miami is suing the Spurs over the infamous game from back in November where the Spurs sat their best players, claiming he "suffered economic damages as a result of paying a premium price for a ticket that shouldn't cost more."
> 
> lulz.


:iniesta fucking moron


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Larry Sanders*



Notorious said:


> So a Heat fan in Miami is suing the Spurs over the infamous game from back in November where the Spurs sat their best players, claiming he "suffered economic damages as a result of paying a premium price for a ticket that shouldn't cost more."
> 
> lulz.


Nice to see he took swift action on this very important case. 

:bosh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Whenever Bargnani returns, it would be in the Raptors best interest to keep him out of the rotation at all costs.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Am I reading this right? Hawks only scored 5pts in the second quarter last night?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Larry Sanders*

Yep. Had only 20 points at halftime. Lel.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: 97-58 lol*

good lord how trashy could one team play to force that?

Hornets look like gods by comparison.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*

What IDIOT is making the thread title? JESUS. Keep NBA in the title.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I APPROVE THE THREAD TITLE. :kobe3


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: 97-58 lol*

hahahha. i approve of the HAWKS being relocated to seattle rather than the kings.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

They would have a much better fan base


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

All-Star jerseys for this season:










Personally, I think they're dope.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Pretty slick. (Y)


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Dope!!!!! :kobe


----------



## JM

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Meh, I actually like when they wear their team jerseys in the NBA Allstar game. I guess they need to sell DAT MERCH though.


----------



## Dub

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Nice jerseys, might buy the WEST one.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*










ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha!!!!! :kobe4


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*



WWF said:


> What IDIOT is making the thread title? JESUS. Keep NBA in the title.


I couldn't find the thread. I thought it was deleted for a moment.

Rockets @ Mavericks & Heat @ Warriors tonight on ESPN. I think I have only watched Harden play one time this year.


----------



## Brye

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Was hoping Denver could ride that 6 game win streak into OKC and win but it's not looking good at the moment.

Although they have some crazy in-game streaks so you never know.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*

PACERS ARE SHIT


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Jeff Teague is shitting on Deron right now
Boozer with the GOTN so far, guy has really stepped up this season. I thought he was done after last year and should have been amnestied, proved me wrong.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

The Celtics have looked terrible tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*

ZAZA is 2 assists away from a Triple Double. Pachulia @ C, Horford @ PF >>>>>> Horford @ C, Smith @ PF.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*

DANGEROUS DENG


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: 97-58 lol*

DIRK


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: 97-58 lol*

CHRIS PAUL

just b/c


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Yea Celtics gonna end it's winning streak right now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Awful, sloppy game by the Celtics. Worst game I've seen them play since Bradley came back.

Pierce was in pure ballhog, chucker mode today. Killed the team with his selfishness.


----------



## Brye

*Re: 97-58 lol*

KOUFOS UNSTOPPABLE TONIGHT.

Since everything else didn't go well in that game. :side:


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Hey screw Koufos, he is taking minutes away from JAVALE.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

SHEED might miss the rest of the season :batista3 :batista3 :batista3


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

No more bald spot :shaq


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Lebron comes in and the Heat go on a 10-0 run after not scoring for 4:25, it's crazy how much he impacts this team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Mavericks win 4 in a row! Did not expect them to beat the Rockets


----------



## Arcade

Posterizer said:


> Mavericks win 4 in a row! Did not expect them to beat the Rockets


I did. The Rockets are fucking horrible. I will never forget last season where they basically had the 6th seed locked up in the West for the playoffs, but lost SIX straight games in a row to miss the playoffs.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

:lmao at Simmons, Wilbon covers the Te'o hoax story and then the Hornets/Celtics game. Simmons says "The Celtics winning streak turned out to be a hoax", cue awkward silence and the next highlight.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

LeBron "20 G'z" James


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

1 point victory against the Wizards WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Well, the 4th quarter of the first game on ESPN was decent anyway. I guess out of eight quarters tonight, I get one decent one.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Congrats to Lebron. Could remember watching him being drafted and idiots chanting overrated. Guy has truly had an amazing career, its also surprising he has so much more points than Wade. How crazy that someone who doesnt look to score like others will finish as one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

KD might be able to challenge the 20,00 points record


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 97-58 lol*

This Kyrie Irving move is fucking dirty. Half spin, upfake and reverse pivot. On some Hakeem Olajuwon shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Posterizer said:


> KD might be able to challenge the 20,00 points record


Don't think he'll do it. He may come REALLY close, but that's given he continues at his career PPG. I think he'll come close but not break it. This one could stand for a while.

Jordan had 20 G'z in 100 less games than LeBron, not as young, but still less games. So to me that's still the marker. But this is impressive, from the young guy aspect.

LeBron also got his 5,000th assist.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*






What do you guys think?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I think the Lakers will make it. Won't be a top 5 seed, but could see them getting one of the lower seeds. As bad as they've played, I just have trouble believing a team with Kobe, Dwight, Nash and Pau will miss the playoffs. There's still over 40 games left to play, don't think it's out of the equation that can pass up teams like Minnesota, Portland, Houston or Utah to get in.

Anyway, the starters for the ASG will be revealed tonight on TNT before the games. Right now it's looking like based off the most recent returns...

East: Rondo/Wade/LeBron/Melo/KG...only close one is between KG & Bosh.
West: CP3/Kobe/Durant/Griffin/Dwight...only close one is between CP3 & Lin.


----------



## Xile44

So shump gets the start today. Should be a good Knicks/Pistons game

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Xile44 said:


> So shump gets the start today. Should be a good Knicks/Pistons game
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Will only be good, if you're a Knicks fan or a fan of blowouts.

I hear LITTLE BABY loves blowouts :jordan


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Shumpert :lmao

and lolPistons, god they look terrible.


----------



## Brye

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Can't wait to see Shump play. (Y)


----------



## Xile44

Joel said:


> Will only be good, if you're a Knicks fan or a fan of blowouts.
> 
> I hear LITTLE BABY loves blowouts :jordan


Pistons have been playing well lately.... untill today

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Ether said:


> Shumpert :lmao
> 
> and lolPistons, god they look terrible.


I don't see what's funny about Iman Shumpert, man.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*



WWF said:


> I don't see what's funny about Iman Shumpert, man.


I meant to put :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*

GOOD

Because a ***** with that haircut is nothing to laugh about.















I'm assuming he still has that GREAT high-top fade. Haven't seen him in weeks.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Notorious said:


> I think the Lakers will make it. Won't be a top 5 seed, but could see them getting one of the lower seeds. As bad as they've played, I just have trouble believing a team with Kobe, Dwight, Nash and Pau will miss the playoffs. There's still over 40 games left to play, don't think it's out of the equation that can pass up teams like Minnesota, Portland, Houston or Utah to get in.
> 
> Anyway, the starters for the ASG will be revealed tonight on TNT before the games. Right now it's looking like based off the most recent returns...
> 
> East: Rondo/Wade/LeBron/Melo/KG...only close one is between KG & Bosh.
> West: CP3/Kobe/Durant/Griffin/Dwight...only close one is between CP3 & Lin.


True, I think they can finish as high as 6. Nothing better, and even then, they have to start winning consistently right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Mavs to squeeze into the 8th seed plz.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Bulls/Celtics today.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*










Good ole Javale :mcgee


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 97-58 lol*

*You versus LeBron? Who wins?*
Me. No question. As far as one-on-one, I'm the best to ever do it.

*Damn. That's pretty confident.*
LeBron is a terrific all-around, five-on-five basketball player who's an all-time great. But I'd get him.

*Who could get you?*
Kevin Durant is the guy that would give me the most trouble. With his length and ability to use the dribble, he'd be tough.

*I always wanted to see you play Tracy McGrady.*
I played T-Mac. I cooked him. Roasted him. Wasn't even close. Ask him, he'll tell you. When I was about 20, we were in Germany doing some promotional stuff for that other sneaker company and we played basketball every day. We were in the gym all the time. We played three games of one-on-one to 11. I won all three games. One game I won 11-2. After the third game he said he had back spasms and couldn't play anymore.

*His back bothered him for most of his career.*
Well, now you know.

*What about Kyrie Irving?*
[Huge smile, laugh.] Kyrie's my boy, but he knows he doesn't have anything for me. He doesn't want to see me. But it would be fun. I've beaten a lot of guys one-on-one, like Reggie Miller and Grant Hill. I used to play Caron Butler all the time in practice when he was with the Lakers. When I was a rookie I used to get Nick Van Exel and Eddie Jones. They know. They'll tell you. They used to come at me hard but I wasn't having that. I love going one-on-one with someone. That's what I do. I've never lost. It's a whole different game, just to have them right in front of you and be able to do whatever you want.

http://deadspin.com/5976883/everything-about-this-kobe-bryant-interview-is-wonderful


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Tracy McGrady would have been an amazing player if he didn't get so complacent. He could have been a Kobe lite.


----------



## Brye

*Re: 97-58 lol*



that article said:


> "You get the feeling Kobe would demolish a sick Make-A-Wish kid whose last dream was to shoot hoops with him, and Kobe would masturbate to the memory of it for a week."


:lmao Jesus.

Kobe is the fucking man.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*



scrilla said:


> As far as one-on-one, I'm the best to ever do it.


:reggie

Game of 21 GOAT wins 21-0 :jordan2


----------



## Brye

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Hoping a Nugget can make the ASG. Only one I see having a small shot is Faired though and I just don't think it'll happen.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Yeah, doubt any MAVS will make it, either. DIRK's streak is over


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Lol I watched the video of that. Classic Mamba :kobe


----------



## Myst

*Re: 97-58 lol*



scrilla said:


> *I always wanted to see you play Tracy McGrady.*
> I played T-Mac. I cooked him. Roasted him. Wasn't even close. Ask him, he'll tell you. When I was about 20, we were in Germany doing some promotional stuff for that other sneaker company and we played basketball every day. We were in the gym all the time. We played three games of one-on-one to 11. I won all three games. One game I won 11-2. After the third game he said he had back spasms and couldn't play anymore.
> 
> *His back bothered him for most of his career.*
> Well, now you know.


:kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Guess who has the most double-doubles in the Eastern Conference this year? Go ahead - guess!

































Carlos Boozer. ALL STAR


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Didn't he have like 38 and 12 last night?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



El Conquistador said:


> Guess who has the most double-doubles in the Eastern Conference this year? Go ahead - guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Boozer. ALL STAR


OH REALLY?

Carlos Boozer's 22 Double Doubles are more than NIKOLA VUCEVIC'S 24 DOUBLE DOUBLES? AND NIKOLA HAS THE MOST REBOUNDS IN A GAME THIS SEASON.

IDIOT. :kobe


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

lol at "that other sneaker company". Don't know why Kobe didn't acknowledge adidas, they always treated him right










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: 97-58 lol*



WWF said:


> OH REALLY?
> 
> Carlos Boozer's 22 Double Doubles are more than NIKOLA VUCEVIC'S 24 DOUBLE DOUBLES? AND NIKOLA HAS THE MOST REBOUNDS IN A GAME THIS SEASON.
> 
> IDIOT. :kobe


I didn't know that. Heard it on the radio today from Stacey King's radio show. I stand corrected.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Is that a small vacuum cleaner with laces?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



El Conquistador said:


> I didn't know that. Heard it on the radio today from Stacey King's radio show. I stand corrected.


:stern


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: 97-58 lol*

You get the point, jagoff. Boozer has been the reason why the Bulls have been so good in the past month and a half. ALL STAR.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*

VUCEVIC = ALL STAR


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 97-58 lol*

They should add one on one games to all star weekend.

I think KD could take Kobe on one on one.. He's a lethal scorer and has super length.. I'd love to be a fly on the wall during those Kobe/T-mac games.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*






Kobe....:kobe3


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Dang, Jeremy Lin needed only 45,000 more votes and he would've been one of the starters. Who didn't vote for him anyways? Lol....Now that Carmelo and KG are announced as the East starters, they can now talk over about their differences they had from their last meeting. That should be interesting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

One on one would be great but I don't think it would end up working in real life because I think the stars of the NBA wouldn't do it because they would be scared to lose.

Anyway, the starters have been officially named...

*West*
Chris Paul (6th ASG)
Kobe Bryant (15th ASG)
Kevin Durant (4th ASG)
Blake Griffin (3rd ASG)
Dwight Howard (7th ASG)

*East*
Rajon Rondo (4th ASG)
Dwyane Wade (9th ASG)
LeBron James (9th ASG)
Carmelo Anthony (6th ASG)
Kevin Garnett (15th ASG)


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Each starting lineup uses players from 3 teams. :bosh


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

KG and Melo on the same team....:kg3


----------



## Magic

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Too bad KOBE DA GOD is always playing 1 on 2 otherwise we would be able to see him pick apart any defender. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

It will be a damn shame if Joe Johnson makes the ASG over Paul George.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*



The Lady Killer said:


> Each starting lineup uses players from 3 teams. :bosh


That's what I was thinking aswell


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Charles Barkley is such a fucking moron.

Thinks Boozer and J.R. Smith should make the ASG over Noah. Also picked Jamal Crawford over Tim Duncan & Tony Parker.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Surprised he didn't also suggest GINOBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

LOL at J.R. Smith being an All-Star.

Yeah chucking 15 shots a game off the bench while shooting 41% is All-Star worthy.

Me and Ernie have the exact same picks across the board except I have Pierce as an All-Star over J.R. Smith.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Is there H.O.R.S.E this year?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

There hasn't been HORSE since the 2010 All-Star Weekend.

It's the same old, same old this year.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

lol JR Smith

Get Chandler in before him


----------



## Myst

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Jamal Crawford and JR Smith in the All-Star game?

:barkley2


Hopefully PG24 makes it. Would't mind OJ in there too but that's probably not happening.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Notorious said:


> There hasn't been HORSE since the 2010 All-Star Weekend.
> 
> It's the same old, same old this year.


Dam I miss HORSE


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Myst said:


> Jamal Crawford and JR Smith in the All-Star game?
> 
> :barkley2
> 
> 
> Hopefully PG24 makes it. Would't mind OJ in there too but that's probably not happening.


Would be like this






Except all game


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Well he is the same guy who chose Iverson as his first pick in the all time fantasy draft.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> It will be a damn shame if Joe Johnson makes the ASG over Paul George.


Are you thinking JJ will make it?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Posterizer said:


> Well he is the same guy who chose Iverson as his first pick in the all time fantasy draft.


Classic :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

@Xile: Wouldn't be surprised if he did. Typical reputation pick. I'd rather have Joe make it over J.R. Smith if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

All I care about at this point is Chandler making it


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*










Rondo's happy face


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Ether said:


> All I care about at this point is Chandler making it


He'll make it. Plays in a big market plus his team is winning.

Personally, I think he was better last season but it is what it is.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> @Xile: Wouldn't be surprised if he did. Typical reputation pick. I'd rather have Joe make it over J.R. Smith if that makes you feel better.


I was thinking JJ was out of question, but than I saw his numbers are identical to last year.

Highly doubt D Will gets in.

I really want to see Lopez get in as he has been the only consistent one on the team. 

Not gonna lie I'm definitely jealous Celtics have 2 all star starters


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I'm quite surprised actually.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Notorious said:


> He'll make it. Plays in a big market plus his team is winning.
> 
> Personally, I think he was better last season but it is what it is.


He was, there's been some games this season where he's looked useless (like 3-4 of them), but there's also some nights where he looks like he's the only one trying and hustling. The last Bulls game is a good example.

No way Deron should get in, Lopez might.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*










What an interesting All Star jersey.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Kevin Durant (OKC) 1,504,047
Dwight Howard (LAL) 922,070
Blake Griffin (LAC) 863,832
Tim Duncan (SA) 492,373
Pau Gasol (LAL) 310,845
Kevin Love (Min) 283,458
Omer Asik (Hou) 240,467
Serge Ibaka (OKC) 197,063
Rudy Gay (Mem) 182,523
*David Lee (GS) 165,875
LaMarcus Aldridge (Por) 160,197*

fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Did you really expect David Lee or Aldridge to get a lot of votes?

And Aldridge shouldn't be an All-Star this year anyway.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

how shouldn't he be

he's been better than garnett and gasol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Garnett doesn't play in the West and Marc Gasol probably won't make it either.

Lee, Duncan, Z-Bo and Ibaka all deserve it more than him. Aldridge hasn't even been the best player on a fringe playoff team.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

conferences are irrelevant, you said he wasn't all star worthy, then you bring up how his team is doing. how's dwight's team doing, notorious?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Dwight got voted cause he's a celebrity


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Dwight could've missed every game this season and he still would've made the ASG due to his popularity so bringing him up is irrelevant.

LMA's numbers: 20.6 PPG on 47% shooting, 8.6 RPG, 1.3 BPG, 19.5 PER, _arguably_ the best player on fringe playoff team

David Lee: 19.7 PPG on 53% shooting, 10.9 RPG, 3.6 APG, 20.2 PER, best player on a top 5 seed
Tim Duncan: 17.2 PPG on 50% shooting, 9.6 RPG, 2.8 BPG, 24.5 PER, best player on a top 3 seed
Zach Randolph: 16.4 PPG on 49% shooting, 11.6 PPG, 1.4 APG, 19.7 PER, best player on a top 4 seed
Serge Ibaka: 14.0 PPG on 56% shooting, 8.3 RPG, 2.9 BPG, 19.5 PER, a top 3 player on the best team in the NBA.

So you tell me, which one of those guys should Aldridge make it over?


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Speaking of Z-Bo, what's wrong with the Grizzlies? I understand wanting to trade Gay, but him too? Why are you blowing up a team who's a top 4 seed?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Small market...trying to avoid luxury tax I guess. I can understand Gay, but not understanding Z-Bo.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

team records are irrelevant. amare, griffin and love all made the all star game two seasons ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

And they were all playing better than Aldridge is now. So what's your point?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Posterizer said:


> Well he is the same guy who chose Iverson as his first pick in the all time fantasy draft.


:lmao 






Lol @ the entire panel roasting him. 

Also, Kenny's wife is fine.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Fuck just relised Bulls/Celtics is tomorrow.

Oh well get to enjoy Heat/Lakers tonight


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ the entire panel roasting him.
> 
> Also, Kenny's wife is fine.


Only Barkley


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

ok then notorious. using your logic, explain why garnett deserves to start over brook lopez, david west and joakim noah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Noah should be starting over KG. Definitely.


----------



## WWE

Lollakers

3 minutes into the game and already 2 showtime dunks and several turnovers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

ITS SHOWTIME FOLKS


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 97-58 lol*

This is quite the bizarre game, besides Wade & Lebron the Heat can't hit any shots. And it's tied. Unbelievable


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 97-58 lol*

It's time to trade away Bosh, Miami.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*






Dead


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

17-25. :bron2

8-25. :kobe2


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Good lord, so much Wade hate on the postgame show. Wade is averaging 20 points and shooting 50% this season.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: 97-58 lol*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*


----------



## Olympus

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Posterizer said:


>


Kobe and Nash's faces are priceless. :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Dwight Howard worst FT shooter of all time


----------



## Olympus

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I like how he tried to play it off at the end.

"I gotta shoot like this, that's why I aired it."


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

This Lakers team has made me most happy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Makaveli said:


> I like how he tried to play it off at the end.
> 
> "I gotta shoot like this, that's why I aired it."


Clown.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

LA Lakers 17-22
Sacramento Kings 15-24

That's how bad the Lakers are this year, they are on my Kings level :lmao & i love every second of it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

lol Who woula thought


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Not me, but hey that's what happens when you don't play defense, why do you think the Kings have been terrible for so long, that's why Mike Dantoni is a god awful coach.
But hey no complaints from me, i personally love Dantoni because he makes the Lakers terrible.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Well it sucks they're not going to be in Sac anymore


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

So the move to Seattle is happening?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Likely not 100% sure but who knows.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Champ said:


> ok then notorious. using your logic, explain why garnett deserves to start over brook lopez, david west and joakim noah.


Basically, you have no valid argument on why LMA should have been picked or been higher, so you try to turn this into an insult the other person's team/player you're arguing with.

Not childish of you at all...

Looking forward to Bulls/Celtics tonight. Hopefully another win to keep us at pace with the top.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

wat

I simply facepalm'd at the amount of votes lee/aldridge got because both were all star worthy. he implied that stats and team records played the two biggest factors in determining all stars and I proved that they're both irrelevant. that's not childish, just exposed his point.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Champ said:


> wat
> 
> I simply facepalm'd at the amount of votes lee/aldridge got because both were all star worthy. he implied that stats and team records played the two biggest factors in determining all stars and I proved that they're both irrelevant. that's not childish, just exposed his point.


Thing is, as soon as he said they were not All Star worthy, you attacked Garnett, even though Notorious never even said anything about him. That's what I found childish. Forget the fact that they are in different conferences, so it's not like Garnett was picked over LMA or Lee, which does indeed make it irrelevent.

I agree that team stats and records should not determine All Stars though.


----------



## Notorious

Duncan, Z-Bo, Lee and Ibaka all have better numbers than Aldridge and all except Ibaka have been the best players on the best teams in the West.

You have yet to give me an argument as to why Aldridge should make it over them.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Shelvin Mack signed to a 10 day in Philly. :mark:

REACH FOR THE STARS!


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

simple. because he's the second best power forward in basketball playing on a team with no bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

So who do you have as the best?

Kevin Love? Dirk?

They should be All-Stars too right, using your logic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Joel said:


> Thing is, as soon as he said they were not All Star worthy, you attacked Garnett, even though Notorious never even said anything about him. That's what I found childish. Forget the fact that they are in different conferences, so it's not like Garnett was picked over LMA or Lee, which does indeed make it irrelevent.
> 
> I agree that team stats and records should not determine All Stars though.


why not? Is it really impressive to put up huge numbers on a really bad team if no one else is really doing anything? There are a ton of glorified stat stuffers across the league that are on bad teams but put up good numbers due to everyone else not being very good.


----------



## Xile44

Joel Anthony said:


> Shelvin Mack signed to a 10 day in Philly. :mark:
> 
> REACH FOR THE STARS!


Loved him in college

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*






New video


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Showtime said:


> why not? Is it really impressive to put up huge numbers on a really bad team if no one else is really doing anything? There are a ton of glorified stat stuffers across the league that are on bad teams but put up good numbers due to everyone else not being very good.


So :kobe3 shouldn't be an All Star this year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 97-58 lol*

nah, Kobe does this championship teams too. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Kobe never put up this many points on championship teams :troll


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Bulls vs Celtics on tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I think Bradley's out tonight, but not like it mattered. The Celtics will lose.

Bulls are just a terrible matchup for us with their elite rebounding.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Notorious said:


> I think Bradley's out tonight, but not like it mattered. The Celtics will lose.
> 
> Bulls are just a terrible matchup for us with their elite rebounding.


I wouldn't worry about it.

We usually follow up good games with absolutely horrible games.

You have a chance.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

http://www.nba.com/official/




> Officials Mistake in Raptors-Bulls game
> Jan 18 2013 5:00PM
> 
> With one second remaining in overtime of the Chicago Bulls-Toronto Raptors game on January 16, officials called a foul on Chicago’s Joakim Noah as Toronto’s Amir Johnson gathered the ball while driving to the basket. The officials ruled the foul was on the floor but upon review at the league office, the video replay confirmed that the foul should have been called a shooting foul with Johnson receiving two free throws. Click video here.


:hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Fuck everything if Deng is seriously hurt.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Yeah, losing Deng would be a huge blow. It's bad enough Hinrick & Robinson have to get so many minutes. This has been a great game though. Getting chippy late!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Urgh...

Just want Rose back already. Hopefully consistency will follow that.

Missed Deng when he went off.

Edit: LOL. Pierce was clearly fouled there. Lucky to be back level.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

big shot kirk


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Joel said:


> Urgh...
> 
> Just want Rose back already. Hopefully consistency will follow that.
> 
> Missed Deng when he went off.


This is a great game though, you have to admit. This finish is great. The jump ball & the tie game!


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

only fitting these two teams go to overtime.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Walk-In said:


> This is a great game though, you have to admit. This finish is great. The jump ball & the tie game!


Yeah, it's been a good watch. Although it's annoying watching your team lead for the majority of the game (not by a big league tbf) and then to need a shot in the last 5 seconds to get back level.

Hopefully go on to pick up the W now.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Joel said:


> Yeah, it's been a good watch. Although it's annoying watching your team lead for the majority of the game (not by a big league tbf) and then to need a shot in the last 5 seconds to get back level.
> 
> Hopefully go on to pick up the W now.


Ahh, didn't know you were emotionally invested in either team. Yeah, that changes things. The Bulls & Pacers have been my two favorite teams to watch this year though. They both play team basketball, don't rely on just one star & play great defense & have good coaching.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Walk-In said:


> Ahh, didn't know you were emotionally invested in either team. Yeah, that changes things. The Bulls & Pacers have been my two favorite teams to watch this year though. They both play team basketball, don't rely on just one star & play great defense & have good coaching.


Yeah man. Bulls ball movement is a joy to watch. It has to be, because as you say, there isn't really a star player right now, so gotta do things as a team.

Ok, Rondo fouled out now. Three points up. Gotta see this out now. Big props to Butler by the way. Got a lot of time for that kid.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Noah is a great passer. Really underrated in that regard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Definitely. Think a few months ago he was overrated in nearly every department, but I think people are starting to become aware of how good he is.

God this game is ridiculously close.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 97-58 lol*

bulls win. marco came up big.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*

BELINELLI OH LAWD!


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 97-58 lol*

WOW! One of the top three or four games of the season that I have watched. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Wow what win by Chicago. Anytime Celtics lose im happy  
Bulls looked so inept on offense sometimes, didnt watch the full game so maybe they were great at the start.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 97-58 lol*

"Aw don't do em like that Marco".



Walk-In said:


> Noah is a great passer. Really underrated in that regard.


Agreed but sometimes he passes a little too much.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

BULLS WIN!!!!!


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Dirk looks awful

Carter putting the team on his back doe


----------



## Olympus

*Re: 97-58 lol*

OJ fucking Mayo.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Good god

Durant seems like he hits a GW every time he plays Dallas :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Mike James just took his last shot of the season

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Vintage Mike James with the long three :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Who? Mike Jones? Who? I mean, Mike James!

Durant's a beast with his 52 points. Those were efficient points too. Didn't need to jack up 40 shots to get them.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*


----------



## Xile44

Sam Amicko has reported Nets have Millsap on their shortlist. Please. Please.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



David Baumann said:


> As Feb. 21 #NBA trade deadline looms, sources tell me the Boston Celtics covet Orlando Magic SG J.J. Redick.


NO. They have NOTHING to trade.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

JEFF THE FUTURE GREEN FOR REDICK!



Xile44 said:


> Sam Amicko has reported Nets have Millsap on their shortlist. Please. Please.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Who do the Nets have to offer?

I'd assume Humphries & Marshon at least would go to Utah.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> JEFF THE FUTURE GREEN FOR REDICK!
> 
> 
> 
> Who do the Nets have to offer?
> 
> I'd assume Humphries & Marshon at least would go to Utah.


MarShon would have to go at least. Hump could come off the bench for them. A first round pick could help to. 

It'd be kind of funny because if it does happen Nets would have gave up most of their youth to the Jazz


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Don't think we're going to beat the Grizzlies today, but still happy we beat Celtics s doesn't matter.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Don't think we're going to beat the Grizzlies today, but still happy we beat Celtics s doesn't matter.


Weird how much of a better team the Bulls are on the road than home

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

We've beaten Knicks, Heat and Celtics on the road but we lost to Bobcats and the Suns at home lol


----------



## Xile44

Lou Williams is out for the season with Torn ACL. Ouch. Never like to see those injuries


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Tough loss for the Hawks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Damn, Devin Harris just twisted his ankle and left the game. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Shenanigans in Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

John Wall is like the Cam Newton of the NBA. Not comparing their skills exactly but I feel like if/once they get some good teammates, they'll both dominate their respective sports.

Do I think either one of them will be the best PG/QB in the NFL/NBA? No. But top 5? Definitely could see it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Does that make Kyrie Irving the Colin Kaepernick?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I can see Wall being a top five PG within the next two years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Joel Anthony said:


> Does that make Kyrie Irving the Colin Kaepernick?


Kyrie is more like Luck IMO.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 97-58 lol*



#Mark said:


> I can see Wall being a top five PG within the next two years.


If he get's something resembling a decent team around him, sure.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Notorious said:


> John Wall is like the Cam Newton of the NBA. Not comparing their skills exactly but I feel like if/once they get some good teammates, they'll both dominate their respective sports.
> 
> Do I think either one of them will be the best PG/QB in the NFL/NBA? No. But top 5? Definitely could see it.


:mcgee3


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Good to see Cp3 back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*



WWF said:


> :mcgee3


:kobe3


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

KINGS win! im gonna LOL hardcore if the Kings surpass the Lakers in the divison.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Notorious said:


> :kobe3


*****, you don't know SHIT.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Notorious knows whats up. 

He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious knows whats up.
> 
> He literally has every opinion in the book since he flip-flops on a minute by minute basis so whatever happens 3-4 years down the road or whenever Wall gets a good team, he's going to be right either way.


:yodawg:yodawg:yodawg:yodawg


----------



## Xile44

Rockets and Harden have come back to earth. There a mess


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 97-58 lol*

^Taking a page from Notorious' book.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: 97-58 lol*

John Wall is a beast guys do the John Wall.






hmm nice try wiz.. almost beat the clippers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Beal's been FANTASTIC in these past three games where Wall has begun to really get back into it, too. Shooting 77% from 3 and 65% from the field.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Next year the Wizards will be a threat with Wall and Beal working together. Especially since the Wizards will most likely get another high draft pick.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Im curious is Jan Vesely ever gonna do anything? isn't he suppose to be really talented?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Vesely is a scrub. He was a waste of a draft pick. Even worse he was the 6th pick. :StephenA


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*



InYourFace said:


> Im curious is Jan Vesely ever gonna do anything? isn't he suppose to be really talented?


Talented ...lol


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Hey i dont know i was just asking because he was a high pick, but atleast i know now.
Beal is the man though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I know I was just answering your question


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: 97-58 lol*

And i appreciate that.
When is the all star game?


----------



## Notorious

It's okay WWF. I know you don't want to embrace it. Cam & Wall, what a duo.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I like Vesley, he's a high energy guy.. He works extremely hard. Plus, that draft was terrible so I'm content with picking him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*

The top 3 in that draft should've been Kyrie, Faried and Kemba.

And if Blake Griffin doesn't get warned or fined for this...


----------



## Joel

*Re: 97-58 lol*

I'll give Blake the benefit of the doubt there, as he didn't go to floor or hold his face.


----------



## Xile44

Honestly the league hasn't done much in regards to flopping. In the beginning if the season they seemed to be giving out warnings but now ain't shit happening 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Maybe it's a Clippers thing.


----------



## JM

*Re: 97-58 lol*

Clippers ruined the GAME OF THE CENTURY a couple years ago. We don't need any further reasons to hate them. Flopping is minuscule compared to what they've already done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 97-58 lol*



Joel said:


> I'll give Blake the benefit of the doubt there, as he didn't go to floor or hold his face.


But the Nene was called for an offensive foul because of that, which also resulted in the Wizards getting hit with a technical due to him arguing that there was no contact in the call which resulted in a 4 point swing if I'm not mistaken for the Clippers late in the game.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

If Stern was serious about ending all the flopping he'd suspend him for at least two games. Imo, he deserves five so he can learn his lesson. Treat him like a guinea pig to send a message to all the other floppers in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lindsey Hunter has been named the Suns interim head coach, replacing Alvin Gentry.

I feel so old now. Guys like Lindsey Hunter and Jacque Vaughn becoming head coaches and I remember when those guys first started in the NBA.

Also the Heat signed BIRDMAN.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Shit, Vaughn was playing for Orlando like a decade ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Hunter is older than I thought. I thought he was in the 96 or 97 draft but he was 93. Definitely wasn't watching the NBA then.

But I remember Jacque Vaughn in Utah at the beginning of his career.


----------



## WWE

Wow didn't the Lakers foul Calderon there at the end?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Man, I remember Hunter being so aggressive when he was on the Pistons.. Never thought he'd be the type to be a head coach. Good for him.

Great sign by the Heat, they need some low post presence. Birdman will bang the boards, shot block and roll to the basket.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lol Houston. :harden


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

If McHale gets canned the Rockets would be better in my opinion, i mean look t the Knicks they got rid of Dantoni and they have a winning record.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

The Rockets were never really that good of a team. Once you pay attention to their schedule, they basically beat the shit out of Eastern teams and get owned by Western teams.

7-16 vs. the West
14-5 vs. East


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lakers will lose to Chicago and fall futher down below .500. :kg3


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

The Lakers are an endless supply of entertainment to me this year. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Metta World Peace said:


> *"We definitely want to beat the Bulls record and go 73-9,* that's definitely something that I want to do. Whoever is out there at the beginning of the season then we gotta get it. It's as simple as that. We just have to go get it. [Host: So that Bulls record is something you're thinking about?] No question. You try to snatch records before you leave this earth. You gotta try to do a lot of great things so it's definitely a goal. With Dwight Howard, [Steve] Nash, Kobe [Bryant], myself, Pau [Gasol] and then [Antawn] Jamison and a lot of great additions,* it's something that's possible."*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

:artest LOOOOOOOOOOOL They're goal for this season should be getting abover .500


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

































Kobe System?


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> The Rockets were never really that good of a team. Once you pay attention to their schedule, they basically beat the shit out of Eastern teams and get owned by Western teams.
> 
> 7-16 vs. the West
> 14-5 vs. East


What do you expect? They are the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lakers are lucky that Blazers and Rockets are also in losing streaks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Arcade said:


> What do you expect? They are the worst team in the NBA.


Idk about that. They're an average team. They're basically the same as they've been in recent years. The 9th seed, 14th pick. Terrible position to be in.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Arcade said:


> What do you expect? They are the worst team in the NBA.


:kiss


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Wouldn't go as far as saying they are the worst. That's Washington

Lakers need to win 7 games in a row just to move up 2 places and that's only if Portlan, Houston lose 7 in a row. This is going to be one mission to make the playoffs


----------



## Xile44

Nets vs Knicks today. Last matchup of the season. I don't get why they play 4 times so early. Melo is averaging 37 against us. Gotta win to try to take that division title.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Anderson Varejao out for the season with a blood clot in his lung.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

oh man, I feel bad for him, but he's awfully injury prone and the Cavs will never get anything decent by trading him because of this.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Posterizer said:


> Lakers will lose to Chicago and fall futher down below .500. :kg3


Chicago beats good teams and lose to shit ones. So Lakers will probably win tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

A lot of trash talking coming from a team that isn't going anywhere any time soon, even when Rose comes back. unk2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lakers aren't going anywhere anytime soon either :bron2

And neither are the Celtics :kg3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Facts, son. Not trash :rose1


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Apparently Phil Jackson will be the one of the main guys in the Seattle Kings/Supersonics front office. LOLLAKERS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

oh man, they're in our division too. :side:


Lakers aren't going anywhere any time soon? After Kobe retires we'll already be rebuilt and ready to contend again. FACTS SON, not trash like the Bulls. unk2

Celtics should be fine too once they have more cap and if they can bring in another star alongside Rondo that can do the things he can't(like score).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Showtime said:


> oh man, they're in our division too. :side:
> 
> 
> Lakers aren't going anywhere any time soon? After Kobe retires we'll already be rebuilt and ready to contend again. FACTS SON, not trash like the Bulls. unk2
> 
> Celtics should be fine too once they have more cap and if they can bring in another star alongside Rondo that can do the things he can't(like score).


You're finished man. Accept it. There's no longevity at all on your roster. Rebuilding is going to take a while. It's over, lad. Don't cry too much.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Legit curious if Dwight will re-sign with LA. He probably will but Dwight is a frontrunner so you never know. Plus I don't think he likes playing with Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

S&T him to the NETS for Lopez, so that the Lakers can have the softest front line in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Earl Clark is better than Pau. lol.

Not a fan of how the NBA jammed all the Knicks-Nets game so early in the season.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> S&T him to the NETS for Lopez, so that the Lakers can have the softest front line in the NBA.


They get a C who can hit free throws and a C that improves them offensively 

They should of saved this Nets Knick game for April or March when the playoff race gets thinner


----------



## Xile44

Honestly Lopez has the Nets the 5th best defensive team in the NBA. Got a game winning block against teague last game. Can hit free throws unlike Dwight. Leads all Centers in scoring.

Lakers need to offer more than just Dwight 
Edit. Didn't realize I double posted, thought this was all in one. Oh well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It'll be a shame if Jrue Holiday doesn't make the ASG. He's been the best PG in the East this year.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> It'll be a shame if Jrue Holiday doesn't make the ASG. He's been the best PG in the East this year.


Its a shame Philly is playing bad considering Jrue is having a Breakout season

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

raptors gona take it all haha


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

They need Bynum.

If I'm not mistaken, they're a .500 team when Jrue Holiday plays and like 0-5 in the games he missed due to injury. Philly would be right up there with Indiana and Atlanta with Bynum.

The way I see it this season, based on *play and production*
Best PG in East: Jrue Holiday
Best SG in East: Dwyane Wade
Best SF in East: LeBron James
Best PF in East: Carlos Boozer
Best C in East: Joakim Noah

Best PG in West: Chris Paul
Best SG in West: Kobe Bryant
Best SF in West: Kevin Durant
Best PF in West: David Lee
Best C in West: Tim Duncan


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Not sure about Boozer. He's definitely playing great now. Ever since the win in Miami where he stepped up, he hasn't looked back. But surely there must be a PF in the East who has been consistent since October?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Not really. Bosh plays center now. So the only other two guys I can think of are Josh Smith and David West.

Boozer: 16.2 PPG on 48% shooting, 10.1 RPG, 2.2 APG, 0.8 SPG, 0.4 BPG, 18.6 PER
Smith: 16.5 PPG on 44% shooting, 8.3 RPG, 3.7 APG, 2.2 BPG, 1.3 SPG, 17.3 PER
West: 16.6 PPG on 47% shooting, 8.0 RPG, 2.8 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.7 SPG, 19.1 PER

Boozer's been having a really good season. Will be interesting to see if he can keep it up. Especially with Rose coming back sometime in the next month.


----------



## Xile44

I don't think Atlanta is that good tbh. It wont help knowing Lou Will is done for the season

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Atlanta will probably still make the playoffs as a 6-8 seed. Milwaukee will be right there with them.

Question marks are Boston and Philly. I'm sure the Celtics will make the playoffs unless they blow the team up or make a significant trade, but the question mark is what spot. And who knows how good Philly could be if Bynum can return.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Carmelo = Best PF in the NBA


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Bulls vs Lakers!!

Is Deng back?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Not likely, no.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Fuck. 

Well we almost beat Grizzlies without Deng. Most likely be able to beat Lakers :kobe3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe is going to watch his 81 pt game tomorrow.


> Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
> Letting u know that tmr I'm gonna watch my 81 game for first time @nbatv 1pst. I will be tweeting during. Time to rest and focus now#win


#ChannelingDat2006Mamba

OMGOMG


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

:lmao fuck he's so unintentionally hilarious sometimes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lol'd at the hashtag. 



> I have 2 tix for tonight's game in Chicago. Any interest? Btw they are lower bowl seats #countonkobegivingtickets


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lakers 17-24 after tonight. :kobe3


----------



## Xile44

Johnson is so clutchhhh

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Fuck.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

GSW tops the CLippers!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

LOL at CNN calling Bill Russell, Morgan Freeman during their coverage of Obama's inauguration. I mean damn. Bill even had the Celtics cap on and you still couldn't get it :lmao


----------



## Xile44

Lopez 11 rebound 4 blocks "Soft"


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Notorious said:


> LOL at CNN calling Bill Russell, Morgan Freeman during their coverage of Obama's inauguration. I mean damn. Bill even had the Celtics cap on and you still couldn't get it :lmao


:facepalm


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

:lol 11 rebounds is that a career high?


----------



## Xile44

StarzNBarz said:


> :lol 11 rebounds is that a career high?


His rebounding this year is fine playing 28 min a game if there was an award for most improved defensively Lopez would be right behind Larry Sanders

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44

Clippers vs warriors in playoffs please


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It looks like the Kings will be moving to Seattle most likely, so i am most likely going to be rooting for a Seattle team :hb ?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Shoulda been Hawks that moved


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Why is that?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

They have one of the worst fanbases in the league.


----------



## Xile44

Feel bad for King fans though. But does Seattle keep their Supersonic history?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I feel worse for all of the Kings' employees. This is tragic for them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I'm not sure. I think there was a deadline they had to have moved back to Seattle buy, I'm not sure if it's passed or not.

With the Seattle move they're cleaning house. New owners, new front office, new coaching I assume, probably shipping out some players. And that's great. The Kings as currently constructed are probably the worst organization in the NBA with only the Wizards coming close. It's a move in the right direction.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Sucks for the city also, but the city wasn't willing to help out so you gotta move on.

I hope there not called the Sonics again though, i'd like a FRESH start ala the Thunder.



> With the Seattle move they're cleaning house. New owners, new front office, new coaching I assume, probably shipping out some players. And that's great. The Kings as currently constructed are probably the worst organization in the NBA with only the Wizards coming close. It's a move in the right direction.


THIS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

what? The city did everything they possibly could to keep the fucking team and even had a deal done until the Maloofs backed out like the cheap cunts they are. This is not on the city or the fans, don't even try to pin it on them. they lost their team and it's just as tragic as the Sonics moving to OKC.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Notorious said:


> I'm not sure. I think there was a deadline they had to have moved back to Seattle buy, I'm not sure if it's passed or not.
> 
> With the Seattle move they're cleaning house. New owners, new front office, new coaching I assume, probably shipping out some players. And that's great. The Kings as currently constructed are *probably the worst organization in the NBA *with only the Wizards coming close. It's a move in the right direction.












They make a strong case.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Portland's an ok organization, they just have extremely bad luck when it comes to injuries. They're definitely not worse than Sacramento or Washington.

Best organization would easily be San Antonio.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Showtime said:


> what? The city did everything they possibly could to keep the fucking team and even had a deal done until the Maloofs backed out like the cheap cunts they are. This is not on the city or the fans, don't even try to pin it on them. they lost their team and it's just as tragic as the Sonics moving to OKC.


I stand corrected.

A part of thinks Cousins will be gone but then again why trade your best player?

I have no clue what direction they are gonna go in, but i support anything they do at this point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Tyreke is a FA this offseason and I doubt the Kings bring him back. Cousins has been playing great since he returned from his last suspension, I don't think they'll part with him. Tyreke is definitely gone though.

Pringles has announced that he's taking Pau Gasol out of the starting lineup, Earl Clark is now the Lakers starting power forward.

CLARKSANITY :mark:


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I want them to commit to Jason Thompson or Thomas Robinson this split minutes crap is ridiculous.
Same goes for Thomas and Jimmer.

I expect Thornton to be traded also.

If Pau doesn't get traded i will be very shocked.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It would be hilarious if Pau gets traded and Howard doesnt sign. This fucking company. Im happy for CLARK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

The Aaron Brooks signing was stupid. Isaiah & Jimmer is a fine PG duo, Jimmer really isn't as bad as people make it seem.

I agree on T-Rob/JT. And yeah Thornton is probably traded too. He is slightly overpaid though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

#FIREPRINGLES


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I really feel like D'Antoni is trolling the NBA. He's like a spy who infiltrated the perimeter and is trying to destroy the Lakers from the inside-out, without any suspicion.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Notorious said:


> The Aaron Brooks signing was stupid. Isaiah & Jimmer is a fine PG duo, Jimmer really isn't as bad as people make it seem.
> 
> I agree on T-Rob/JT. And yeah Thornton is probably traded too. He is slightly overpaid though.


I guess they felt they needed some veteran leadership for there young PG's but hes taking minutes away from your youngs PG's so it doesn't make sense at all.

I could see Brooks being traded though for playoff depth.

I could see the Kings taking the contract just to get rid of him.

The weird thing is i want draft picks, but i mean the team is so young already that it baffles me at what the Kings need to be good again.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

How do you make such an epic mistake like this:


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Wow the Spurs are chumping out. I know the refs aren't helping but you can't rely on those dumb fucks to make calls. They need to make some actual plays and not expect calls.

Edit: Thank god they figured it out. Why must they stress me so?!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

NOAH WITH DAT BLOCK.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Da Bulls with the lead at the end of the first. That's what I like to see. Also dat block.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Inside the NBA is the best sports show I swear :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Do you still dislike Noah, notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

No I don't dislike Noah. Only when the Celtics are playing the Bulls, that's when he annoys the hell out of me but other than that, no.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Terrific. You have seen the light.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Jimmy Butler looking great tonight.

Another one of the 323 players the Celtics should've picked over JaJuan Johnson in the 2011 draft.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

LOL Varajeo, suck it you damn side show bob rip off.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Phil has the :jordan2 face on right now probably


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Hinrich killing Nash. If Rose gets back to anywhere near what he was the Bulls will give the Heat some stiff competition in the East.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I don't know what's more funny: The Los Angeles Lakers or Craig Sager's outfit.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

DA BULLS! Noah with a season high six blocks tonight. Great job.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Tonight was the Kirk Hinrich and Jimmy Butler show.

Lakers now 7 games under .500 halfway through the season. Who would've thought.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

lmao d'antoni


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

If the Los Angeles Lakers have to choose between Coach Mike D'Antoni, his shitty offense & his no defense, or Pau Gasol, how does D'Antoni win that decision?

Did you see the starting line-up? D'Antoni says that they have to run more, really? One of the slowest teams in the entire league, with some of the best inside game/potential defense in the league, and he wants to run, not play D and not go to the post.

What the fuck?

Just fire his stupid ass already. Phoenix Suns basketball doesn't work in L.A. with Howard, Gasol, Artest & Kobe.

Dwight Howard was a bad pick-up. Steve Nash was a bad pick-up. Treating Gasol like this is a bad move. Not bringing in Phil Jackson was a bad move. The only good thing the Lakers have done all year is fire Mike Brown but they just replaced him with an equally inept head coach. They going to bring in Avery Johnson next? Or Paul Westphal? 

I don't think Howard has been healthy or given a fuck the whole time, nor wanted to come to L.A. in the first place, and now it looks like the team has quit on this coach just like they quite on the last coach. Kobe obviously still wants to win & wants another title. Terrible shooting night for him tonight but he has ZERO fucking help on a team with multiple all-stars!

This team is getting really hard to even watch.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

lakers front office is incompetent.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Notorious said:


> Inside the NBA is the best sports show I swear :lmao


Without a doubt. Every week is non-stop laughs, good basketball insight, once in a while they'll have a skit or something, good interviews, overall it's top notch production wise and Chuck/Ernie/Kenny and now Shaq are just amazing together. 






Funniest show on TV indeed, Pat Croce.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Walk-In said:


> If the Los Angeles Lakers have to choose between Coach Mike D'Antoni, his shitty offense & his no defense, or Pau Gasol, how does D'Antoni win that decision?
> 
> Did you see the starting line-up? D'Antoni says that they have to run more, really? One of the slowest teams in the entire league, with some of the best inside game/potential defense in the league, and he wants to run, not play D and not go to the post.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Just fire his stupid ass already. Phoenix Suns basketball doesn't work in L.A. with Howard, Gasol, Artest & Kobe.
> 
> Dwight Howard was a bad pick-up. Steve Nash was a bad pick-up. Treating Gasol like this is a bad move. Not bringing in Phil Jackson was a bad move. The only good thing the Lakers have done all year is fire Mike Brown but they just replaced him with an equally inept head coach. They going to bring in Avery Johnson next? Or Paul Westphal?
> 
> I don't think Howard has been healthy or given a fuck the whole time, nor wanted to come to L.A. in the first place, and now it looks like the team has quit on this coach just like they quite on the last coach. Kobe obviously still wants to win & wants another title. Terrible shooting night for him tonight but he has ZERO fucking help on a team with multiple all-stars!
> 
> This team is getting really hard to even watch.


Pardon me but how was Dwight Howard or Nash a bad pick up? Dwight is the best center in the league and has been injured throughout the season thus far and has been getting back to form. Trading an injury prone center that hasn't even managed to play a game this year isn't a bad move for the best center in the league.

And Nash, he certainly hasn't made us worse and we got him for some picks. His defense is terrible, but we really didn't have any other decent options and we went with what seemed like a sure bet in Nash.

This wasn't the expected result and hindsight is hell of thing because there are a few number of people that expected the Lakers to be this bad as in not even in the playoff picture midway through the season.

The coaching is what's killing us the most.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



GOD said:


> lakers front office is incompetent.


They're not the only ones though. It was funny for awhile, now I just shake my head. A lot of their fans that are in denial are even more pitiful though. You can't even try to talk to them rationally. They're just blinded by their fanboyism.

Now Kobe is talking about live tweeting his 81-point game? :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I just tried talking to you rationally and you ignored my post. What did I say that was irrational? Our players failed expectations but trading away next nothing to acquire two top players was not a bad move in any way at the time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

What an awful team Lakers are. Very, very awful. They should be locked up for impersonating a basketball team. It's fraudery. It really is.

Great games from Heinrich and the ever improving Jimmy Butler. This kid can be a very good player. Of course we have to take this with a pinch of salt, as they were up against a terrible team.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

The Wizards are #EliteAsFuck


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Grizzlies trade Speights and Ellington and a future first round pick for Jon Leuer.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...s-cleveland-cavaliers-agree-multiplayer-trade

Speights is pretty damn good off the bench and a nice energy player. He probably won't make any type of immediate impact, but Speights/Zeller/Thompson is a nice young big man rotation.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Grizzlies trade Speights and Ellington and a future first round pick for Jon Leuer.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...s-cleveland-cavaliers-agree-multiplayer-trade

Speights is pretty damn good off the bench and a nice energy player. He probably won't make any type of immediate impact, but Speights/Zeller/Thompson is a nice young big man rotation.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Why? Leuer is a certified scrub while Ellington & Speights are two good role players. Dumb trade for Memphis.

Apparently the Nets are preparing a trade offer for Dwight. Lopez, Brooks and a 1st for Dwight :troll


----------



## Aid

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It sounds like a clearing the paybook type of trade. I wonder if that means the Grizzlies are getting ready for a blockbuster trade with a high priced all star involved or for the off season. I'm leaning toward them clearing the books for a big star in the off season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It was for cap relief. Nothing but cap relief and probably to ensure that they didn't have to trade one of their starters instead. CHEAP OWNERS. I think their team can contend this season, they should have given the full roster a chance before making any moves and if it failed again trade ZBO or Gay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Rudy Gay for Paul Pierce & Brandon Bass.

Watch. Danny Ainge would do some shit like that. Especially since Gay is one of Rondo's BFF's.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Apparently the Grizzlies will sign Delonte West, Sasha Vujacic and Bill Walker to fill their open roster spots.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

i hope nets seriously stop trying to get dwight. i like our chemistry atm


----------



## Xile44

GOD said:


> i hope nets seriously stop trying to get dwight. i like our chemistry atm


Lol at who ever that actually think Nets are still chasing Dwight 

I saw Grizzly traded with Cavs and I automatically thought Gay went to Cleveland


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

someone is finally signing West? About fucking time. Lakers should have done so a long time ago.

I did as well Xile, I thought Gay was heading over to the Cavs and I was questioning a lot of it as they still need a strong front court player to really excel and I don't think either Thompson/Zeller fits that role. If somehow win the lottery this year and manage to get Noels or the other top big then they're fucking sit for the future. And then Lebron will come back too. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Thompson is a solid starter. The Cavs do need a center though. If they get a top 3 pick, they'll pick Zeller assuming he doesn't go beforehand.

Only way I could see Rudy Gay ending up in Cleveland if he was in a three-team trade. I just don't see Cleveland having the pieces to be able to do it. I just can't see Memphis trading Gay for the likes of Dion Waiters & C.J. Miles. I doubt they're that desperate.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I'm still unsure of what is going on with the Sacramento and Seattle Kings deal, but they should compromise. They should become the Seacramenttle SuperKings and play home games in both Seattle and Sacramento. Two home courts, two fan bases, one super team. That practically advertises itself.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

The Sacramento Kings of Seattle. lel.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



> According to sources, King was planning to contact the Minnesota Timberwolves in order to gauge their interest in a three-team trade that would send Kevin Love to the Lakers, Brook Lopez to the Timberwolves and Dwight Howard to the Nets. Other small pieces would need to be included, but the proposed trade was thought to be intriguing enough to start conversations in the Lakers front office that would force them to deal with Howard earlier than planned.
> 
> That idea, however, was shelved when Love was sidelined 8-10 weeks with a broken hand. The Nets believed the Lakers would be interested in Love, but not an injured Love, even if they’re facing missing the playoffs, according to sources.
> 
> King will still look around for an attractive piece for the Lakers, but won’t make getting Howard as big a priority as last season, according to sources. But he will continue to watch the Lakers and explore intriguing trade options, sources said.


heh.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Who cares if Love is hurt. That is a must accept by LA in my opinion. Trade Howard for Love now, and let D'Antoni run a small lineup with Nash, Kobe, World Peace, Clark, and Gasol.

Plus c'mon, "Love LA" would be a great marketing slogan for the future star.


----------



## Xile44

Maybe at the start of the season. But I highly dont believe, Nets would ruin their hot chemistry right now

Edit: Already been shut down by Nets insiders

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe is tweeting so much crap :lol


----------



## Xile44

Apparently Dwight mocked Kobes shooting numbers last night by holding up the stat sheet and showing it to his teammates lol

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe should be out working on that jumper instead of worrying about past accomplishments.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



> Derrick Rose underwent the "next step" in his recovery from a torn ACL -- clearance for full contact drills in Chicago Bulls practice.
> 
> "He’s been cleared for more contact so we went to the next step today," coach Tom Thibodeau said on Tuesday following a light film and shooting session at the Berto Center.
> 
> Rose went in games against teammates, most likely 3-on-3 matches. Still, all signs point to Rose returning to the court sometime after the All-Star break.
> 
> "It’s going to be awhile," Thibodeau said. "It’s the next step in his rehab. Everyone has to be patient. He’s doing fine. He’s playing more, practicing more. We want him to concentrate on his rehab. We want the team to continue concentrating on improvement and the next opponent. Nothing has changed."


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

I figured the Bulls would still be near the top even without him. I'm expecting him to come back and do something INSANE in his first game. Probably will start off slow otherwise but come playoffs I'm sure he'll be ready. Explosion's the first thing I wanna see from him, will he still have it?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It'll be interesting, I'm of the belief that Rose will be just as good as he was before the injury, if not better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Double post.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Joel said:


> Kobe is tweeting so much crap :lol


Dude is trolling the fuck out of the place. :lmao 

I can't take majority of his tweets seriously. #countonkobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

ROSE :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
Watching the game now, the easy shots I missed, I could of had 100 pts! #countonkobe

:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe is trolling twitter. everything he says makes me laugh and it seems so unintentional but intentional at the same time. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
Down 14, I'm heating up...at this point I wouldn't pass a kidney stone #countonkobe

:lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

My boi Derrick Rose on his way back :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Notorious: am I right in saying that Kobe is a detriment to the team with the way he has played this year? Slows the offense down with one-on-one isolation, doesn't look to pass. On defense, people give him credit like he is still a great defender. Kobe is average at this stage. Terrible off the ball defender -- he has lapses all the time. Much better on the ball, but really just average defensively. I'd say the 4th best defender in the starting lineup (Dwight, Metta, Earl the pearl, then Kobe).

Thoughts on this? UDK, Dub, and scrilla wanted to crucify me a week or two ago when I posted this in the chatbox. Am I off base and inaccurate?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



CHIcagoMade said:


> My boi Derrick Rose on his way back :mark:


Any new update?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

And one thing to point out, Paxon said he wont allow Rose to play until he participates in practice in back-to-backs, on consecutive weeks, which if you recall, Rose hasn't even practiced in a full practice with no limitations yet. So at the very least, if he's clear this week, we're looking at 10-14 days at the minimum.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Despite his efficiency this year (discounting the last 3 games), I'd agree with you at least on the offensive end. When the ball gets swung to Kobe, it stops. Nobody else will touch the ball for the remainder of the possession. As for on the defensive end, I've noticed a handful of times when he has missed a rotation when playing off the ball.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

LOLOLOL at Kobe's tweets during the 81 point game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



El Conquistador said:


> Notorious: am I right in saying that Kobe is a detriment to the team with the way he has played this year? Slows the offense down with one-on-one isolation, doesn't look to pass. On defense, people give him credit like he is still a great defender. Kobe is average at this stage. Terrible off the ball defender -- he has lapses all the time. Much better on the ball, but really just average defensively. I'd say the 4th best defender in the starting lineup (Dwight, Metta, Earl the pearl, then Kobe).
> 
> Thoughts on this? UDK, Dub, and scrilla wanted to crucify me a week or two ago when I posted this in the chatbox. Am I off base and inaccurate?


The Lakers are a mess from top to bottom, Kobe included.

People want to say Kobe is carrying the team. But numbers show that when Kobe shoots more, the team is worse. How is it that when your star player shoots more, your team plays worse?

Kobe is part of the problem too. He has his issues on offense and he gives a half-ass effort on defense.

At the rate they're going they need to blow the team up, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



El Conquistador said:


> And one thing to point out, Paxon said he wont allow Rose to play until he participates in practice in back-to-backs, on consecutive weeks, which if you recall, Rose hasn't even practiced in a full practice with no limitations yet. So at the very least, if he's clear this week, we're looking at 10-14 days at the minimum.


Getting closer to #THERETURN


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kobe's O has some issues like getting others involved and not being decisive enough but they're minor compared to everything else. He's been pretty off in the past 3-4 games I think but despite that, the Lakers are the 8th best offense in the league right now (and they were 6th a few days ago before Kobe's cold streak) so we know that Lakers' O isn't the problem and Kobe's play isn't the root of the cause. There are other issues with their O too like Dwight not getting involved enough to get in rhythm, turning the ball over, getting stripped in the post, not establishing himself and Gasol has a limited role now. But, like I said, 8th best offense in the league so their O is fine as it is. 

Their biggest issue is by far their defense (ranked 20th) and Kobe is part of that but IDK if the majority of the blame goes to him. Their overall team defense + effort is just lackluster. Dwight hasn't been his former self this season + has regressed athletically, Nash gonna Nash which makes for awful pick and roll defense, transition defense is bad and their coach doesn't do much to help the cause.

EDIT: I think that Kobe stat where their record is better when he scores less than 30 is deceptive when you consider their offense has been fine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Their defense won't improve either. Not as long as D'Antoni is coach.

It's funny. Laker fans did all that whining about Mike Brown and they hired a coach that's just as incompetent, if not more.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Posterizer said:


> Any new update?


He's about to start participating in practices with full contact.

Miss Stacey King's "Too Big, Too Strong, Too Fast, Too Good" calls.:lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



El Conquistador said:


> Notorious: am I right in saying that Kobe is a detriment to the team with the way he has played this year? Slows the offense down with one-on-one isolation, doesn't look to pass. On defense, people give him credit like he is still a great defender. Kobe is average at this stage. Terrible off the ball defender -- he has lapses all the time. Much better on the ball, but really just average defensively. I'd say the 4th best defender in the starting lineup (Dwight, Metta, Earl the pearl, then Kobe).
> 
> Thoughts on this? UDK, Dub, and scrilla wanted to crucify me a week or two ago when I posted this in the chatbox. Am I off base and inaccurate?


lolol @ asking notorious, the guy biased against the lakers due to his celtic fandom. :kobe

not that his answer was biased or untrue, I just find this hilarious.

Fast offense isn't good for the team and Pringles system has already shown that, so slowing down the offense isn't exactly a bad thing, especially if he's hitting on those one on one isolations(which he was doing for most of the season before this coldstreak).

He was also our main playmaker while Nash was out and was actively seeking to get others involved early on in the game(I do admit it would become worse as the game went on, especially if others were struggling, but he rarely completely took over) and was doing a rather good job of it. Players converting was a problem since everyone had quite a low percentage on those wide open jumpers as a lot of team aren't exactly jump shooters(or are just struggling a lot like Meeks and Jaminson).

On defense he has been lacking off the ball, but he is still one of the best one on one defenders in the league. If he's trying to lock you down he will lock you down, he has shown this in a lot of recent games. Off the ball he does struggle a lot and does have a lot of laspes for his own guy as he's usually trying too hard to gain a steal, which ends up leading to his guy just running in for an easy hoop.


I'm curious Flex, how many games of the Lakers have you actually seen this year? Three? Five tops? I highly doubt you've seen enough games to actually have a good opinion on my team when you haven't even seen enough games of your own team to have opinion on them. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Is that PSYCH I see?

Oh, no...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

go away brandon. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

EARL CLARK is the lone bright spot of the Lakers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

THREE YEARS AGO TODAY






STOP IT. STOOOOOOP IT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

he'll never do that again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

HE'S JUST TOO BIG TOO FAST TOO STRONG JUST TOO GOOD!


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



Notorious said:


> It's funny. Laker fans did all that whining about Mike Brown and they hired a coach that's just as incompetent, if not more.


Makes you appreciate Lebron's greatness even more for what he did for those Cleveland teams with that head coach and that roster.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Mike Brown is a great assistant coach. Just not head coaching material.

The reason Cleveland did so great was because Mike Brown had them playing elite defense and they put together a lot of role players that meshed well with LeBron.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

That roster was fine. People need to stop being morons and saying it was bad in any way. It was made to make up for his weaknesses which it did perfectly. That's why they won 60+ games twice in a row, a feat not even close to accomplish-able by this Heat team. The only problem was that that team wasn't suited for the playoffs as well as the Heat team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Thanks for the confirmation to TLK, Bros, and Notorious. 



Showtime said:


> lolol @ asking notorious, the guy biased against the lakers due to his celtic fandom. :kobe
> 
> not that his answer was biased or untrue, I just find this hilarious.
> 
> Fast offense isn't good for the team and Pringles system has already shown that, so slowing down the offense isn't exactly a bad thing, especially if he's hitting on those one on one isolations(which he was doing for most of the season before this coldstreak).
> 
> He was also our main playmaker while Nash was out and was actively seeking to get others involved early on in the game(I do admit it would become worse as the game went on, especially if others were struggling, but he rarely completely took over) and was doing a rather good job of it. Players converting was a problem since everyone had quite a low percentage on those wide open jumpers as a lot of team aren't exactly jump shooters(or are just struggling a lot like Meeks and Jaminson).
> 
> On defense he has been lacking off the ball, but he is still one of the best one on one defenders in the league. If he's trying to lock you down he will lock you down, he has shown this in a lot of recent games. Off the ball he does struggle a lot and does have a lot of laspes for his own guy as he's usually trying too hard to gain a steal, which ends up leading to his guy just running in for an easy hoop.
> 
> 
> I'm curious Flex, how many games of the Lakers have you actually seen this year? Three? Five tops? I highly doubt you've seen enough games to actually have a good opinion on my team when you haven't even seen enough games of your own team to have opinion on them. :kobe


I want to know if I'm misdiagnosing or uncharacteristically defaming who Kobe is this year. Am I wrong? 

I've watched enough basketball this year. Don't have time to sit through double-headers or games all day like I used to, but that comes with responsibilities in life. When you stop sucking your mommy's titty and have to go find a way to make end's meat yourself, then maybe you'll understand sitting through 6 games every night is counterproductive to what you have to do to succeed professionally.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



El Conquistador said:


> Thanks for the confirmation to TLK, Bros, and Notorious.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know if I'm misdiagnosing or uncharacteristically defaming who Kobe is this year. Am I wrong?
> 
> I've watched enough basketball this year. Don't have time to sit through double-headers or games all day like I used to, but that comes with responsibilities in life. When you stop sucking your mommy's titty and have to go find a way to make end's meat yourself, then maybe you'll understand sitting through 6 games every night is counterproductive to what you have to do to succeed professionally.



I already gave my opinion on him this year. Your opinion of him can't be wrong, but does come off as ignorant. 


lol @ how easy you get trolled.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

It's not trollin'. That's your general nature. Always bring up irrelevant things when a good discussion is happening to either denounce one's argument, as if there is no validity to it. It's extremely annoying and what irritates me most about you. You yap' very loudly until factual or valid context is presented, then you try to redirect the conversation to something you're more comfortable talking about. 

WHY YOU DO THIS?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*



El Conquistador said:


> It's not trollin'. That's your general nature. Always bring up irrelevant things when a good discussion is happening to either denounce one's argument, as if there is no validity to it. It's extremely annoying and what irritates me most about you. You yap' very loudly until factual or valid context is presented, then you try to redirect the conversation to something you're more comfortable talking about.
> 
> WHY YOU DO THIS?


It was absolutely trolling as I know it pisses you off. I countered all the points you made against Kobe, what more did you want me to do? It's not like I just responded to your quote with the "lol you don't even watch basketball" which I could quite easily have done as I know you haven't seen that many Laker games as you've mentioned multiple times that you haven't seen many games this year. So honestly, what the fuck do you know do about MY team when you hardly watch them? 


But please, go on, what factual or valid context argument did you present? How is your opinion factual? Kobe is a bad defender because you watched two games in which he played poorly? He ruined the offense because he had an off night(well he has been on a cold streak and played costly lately, but he also had a really long hot stretch)? He ruins an offense that is actually playing very effectively aside from an outrageous amount of turnovers and like bro said is one of the top rated offenses in the league? He plays bad off ball defense, but also stepped up in recent games by guarding the other teams best player while also trying to maintain his offensive touch, one of the reasons why he's been shooting rather poorly lately. It isn't exactly easy guarding the other team's much faster point guard and it results in tired legs which results in missed shots.

And yeah I know this whole post was condescending, but being an ass to you is expected considering you're just as big of an ass to me so please don't moan.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Come on Celtics!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Kyrie has 23 points on 11 shots in the first half. shit *****.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

DAT CELTIC DEFENSE :mark: :mark:

I really, really, really, really, hope this is Doc Rivers last year in Boston.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Is Rondo guarding him?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

He's fucking Bradley up.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Can't wait for OKC vs Clippers, should be a high scoring game


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Just a heads up in case anyone wants to sign up, league pass is free all week but make sure you cancel before the 28th otherwise you'll be charged $80.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity*

Lol I got it for free anyway with my jailbreak iphone


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Notorious said Irving could be the best PG in the league in 3 years. I said he was crazy. Sorry Notorious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Everyone but you said that. Kyrie has been legit for a long time now, before this year too. :kobe

His defense still needs a lot of work though, but the guy is elite on offense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Trade Deadline Wishlist:

*- Doc Rivers is fired.*
- Rondo is traded.
- Jason Terry is traded.
*- Brandon Bass is traded.
- Jeff Green is traded.*
- Courtney Lee is traded.

Bolded are the ones that are mandatory


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

lol, Green isn't going ANYWHERE any time soon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Danny Ainge with by far his worst offseason move since being Celtics GM.

Before Jeff had heart surgery he was getting a 1 year, 7 mil offer...when he comes back after missing a year with heart surgery despite the fact that he was shit before in Boston...let's give him a 4 year, 36 mil contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I bet the market value for Green was nothing above the mid level exception at best. AT BEST. that was a ridiculous contract.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

2012-13 Celtics = 2008-09 Pistons.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



> The Los Angeles Lakers have consistently turned away trade inquiries in recent weeks for All-Star center Dwight Howard and still believe they have a strong chance of signing him to a new contract when Howard becomes an unrestricted free agent this summer, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> But sources told ESPN.com this week the Lakers might be forced to reconsider that position between now and the Feb. 21 trade deadline because of Howard's growing unhappiness with his role under coach Mike D'Antoni and the potential that raises for Howard leaving them in July without compensation.



New thread title = RETURN OF THE DWIGHTMARE.

And can you make sure you put NBA Thread in the title this time?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

LOLOL Dwightmare.

Didn't know his contract was so short


----------



## Tony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Durant's a beast


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*






LOLOLOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

lolol @ people wanting NBA thread in the thread title. It's obvious which thread we are. #COUNTONKOBE :kobe3


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Black NBA fans don't like white players but they can't stand asian players.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



cablegeddon said:


> Black NBA fans don't like white players but they can't stand asian players.


I don't really know what to say to this except don't generalise. It just causes too much trouble. #CountOnKobe


----------



## WWE

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

2010-2011 playoffs, I hear the Spurs got bounced out because they had no energy

2011-2012 playoffs, i hear the Spurs got bounced because they ran out of energy

2012-2013 season, THEY HAVE A BENCH THAT *NEARLY * DEFEATED THE 2011-2012 NBA CHAMPIONS.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Joel said:


> I don't really know what to say to this except don't generalise. It just causes too much trouble. #CountOnKobe


Sorry. I mean in general that's how it is..


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



cablegeddon said:


> Sorry. I mean in general that's how it is..


Well, that's still generalising. 

You should say that a lot of black people you know, or have seen feel that way. 

I for one (I'm black), have no problem with white players, asian players, or whatever ethnicity or nationality a player is. And I haven't seen any racism/xenophobia in this thread, so I can say that the guys posting in here feel the same as I do and many of them are black.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I'm black and I don't have a problem with race.

I'm sure you haven't seem my Ricky Rubio posts. I'm also a big Yao Ming fan.

Maybe the people you know are like that, but no one in this thread acts like that. I dislike Jeremy Lin but it's not because he's Asian. It's because I think he was overhyped and overrated due to that Linsanity run. I would feel the same if he was black, white or Hispanic.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I'm White and I hate Black players. :kobe3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Lakers Fans: Only thing they look forward to these days is Kobe's twitter

#COUNTONKOBE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Kevin Martin has been fined for flopping. But I'm guessing Blake Griffin got away once again with another pathetic flop like he had against the Wizards a couple days ago. And even though I'm a fan of his, Rondo gets away time and time again with pathetic flops.

I guess the NBA's flopping policy also has a rule that states "No All-Stars can be warned or fined for flopping." Stern is a fucking joke.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

are Brandon and I the only non black people in here, what the flying fuck. :bosh

also is brandon the only white guy in here? :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

JM is white. I think. Well, I actually don't know.

I thought you were black, Magic. What are you?

I thought LITTLE BABY was black too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I'm brown(east indian), although we're basically the blacks of BC since we essentially have none. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Forbes has released the list of most valuable NBA teams for 2013. Bolded are current playoffs team

*1. New York ($1.1 billion)*
2. LA Lakers ($1 billion)
*3. Chicago ($800 million)
4. Boston ($730 million)*
5. Dallas ($685 million)
*6. Miami ($625 million)
7. Houston ($568 million)
8. Golden State ($555 million)
9. Brooklyn ($530 million)
10. San Antonio ($527 million)*
11. Sacramento ($525 million)
*12. Oklahoma City ($475 million)*
13. Phoenix ($474 million)
14. Orlando ($470 million)
15. Portland ($457 million)
16. Cleveland ($434 million)
*17. Utah ($432 million)
18. LA Clippers ($430 million)
19. Denver ($427 million)*
20. Philadelphia ($418 million)
21. Toronto ($405 million)
22. Detroit ($400 million)
23. Washington ($397 million)
*24. Indiana ($383 million)
25. Memphis ($377 million)*
26. Minnesota ($364 million)
27. New Orleans ($340 million)
*28. Atlanta ($316 million)*
29. Charlotte ($315 million)
*30. Milwaukee ($312 million)*


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Notorious said:


> Forbes has released the list of most valuable NBA teams for 2013. Bolded are current playoffs team
> 
> *1. New York ($1.1 billion)*
> 2. LA Lakers ($1 billion)
> *3. Chicago ($800 million)
> 4. Boston ($730 million)*
> 5. Dallas ($685 million)
> *6. Miami ($625 million)
> 7. Houston ($568 million)
> 8. Golden State ($555 million)
> 9. Brooklyn ($530 million)
> 10. San Antonio ($527 million)*
> 11. Sacramento ($525 million)
> *12. Oklahoma City ($475 million)*
> 13. Phoenix ($474 million)
> 14. Orlando ($470 million)
> 15. Portland ($457 million)
> 16. Cleveland ($434 million)
> *17. Utah ($432 million)
> 18. LA Clippers ($430 million)
> 19. Denver ($427 million)*
> 20. Philadelphia ($418 million)
> 21. Toronto ($405 million)
> 22. Detroit ($400 million)
> 23. Washington ($397 million)
> *24. Indiana ($383 million)
> 25. Memphis ($377 million)*
> 26. Minnesota ($364 million)
> 27. New Orleans ($340 million)
> *28. Atlanta ($316 million)*
> 29. Charlotte ($315 million)
> *30. Milwaukee ($312 million)*


It's hard to imagine that Knicks would sell more merchandise than Lakers or can command higher tickets prices. Lakers should also get more lucrative tv and radio-deals as they don't have to compete with two giant baseball teams and two NFL-teams for the local tv-money.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

The Knicks have always been #1 or at least top 2, even when they were bad.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Lakers is like the Cowboys. They have fans everywhere. Nobody outside New York cares for the Knicks?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

The Knicks play in New York, man. That's pretty much all there is to it.

They've always been the most valuable team or close to it. They play in the biggest market in the nation, they sell a lot of merchandise, they sell a lot of tickets, I'm sure they have great TV and radio deals too.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

hey I'm black too

It's funny the Knicks are so valuable considering the last time they were good was


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

WOw Chicago at number 3 , impressive and surprising. Was it because of the significance of Michael Jordan?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



CamillePunk said:


> It's funny the Knicks are so valuable considering the last time they were good was


This season?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Bulls vs pisonts lego!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



cablegeddon said:


> Lakers is like the Cowboys. They have fans everywhere. Nobody outside New York cares for the Knicks?


Anything New York related sells worldwide.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Any generic answer by people who don't know anything about NBA would say Lakers is their favorite team and can probably name one player - :kobe

Exact seam thing with Manchester united


----------



## Xile44

I'm part Dominican and Palestinian. Weird I know. 

Not white nor black. Don't care about race as my favorite player of all time is VC. Also am heavy into hip hop

Anyways.....


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Conley is torching Nash right now
Raptors are playing the best ball of their season so far


----------



## Rush

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Showtime said:


> are Brandon and I the only non black people in here, what the flying fuck. :bosh
> 
> also is brandon the only white guy in here? :lmao


I'm white, then again i'm rarely in here :westbrook2



Posterizer said:


> WOw Chicago at number 3 , impressive and surprising. Was it because of the significance of Michael Jordan?


Chicago is one of my favourite teams purely from MJ. Living in Australia we don't get much in the way of NBA. Aside from the playoffs we don't get regular games so you're sort of forced to bandwagon a good team (or stream games but thats painful).


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I now feel somewhat uncomfortable, knowing that I'm the only white person in this thread.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*










LOL at him taking a pic with Bieber & not Chamillionaire


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Chicago with one of the worst shooting displays this season...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Tony Wroten looks impressive out there for the Grizzlies. Looking like a great energy guy off the bench, playing some pretty good defense and he's extremely athletic.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

NATE is raping Detroit now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

LOL at the Gasol parents cheering for the Grizzlies.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Joel said:


> Well, that's still generalising.
> 
> You should say that a lot of black people you know, or have seen feel that way.
> 
> I for one (I'm black), have no problem with white players, asian players, or whatever ethnicity or nationality a player is. And I haven't seen any racism/xenophobia in this thread, so I can say that the guys posting in here feel the same as I do and many of them are black.


Pretty much. No one should have a problem with any player that isn't their race. It's the 21st century, we as the human race should be above signaling out people because of the color of their skin. Nor should your skin color make you like a player more. I'm not going to start rooting for Blake Griffin because he is white. I'm glad most people in this thread are above race.



Notorious said:


> Forbes has released the list of most valuable NBA teams for 2013. Bolded are current playoffs team
> 
> *1. New York ($1.1 billion)*
> 2. LA Lakers ($1 billion)
> *3. Chicago ($800 million)
> 4. Boston ($730 million)*
> 5. Dallas ($685 million)
> *6. Miami ($625 million)
> 7. Houston ($568 million)
> 8. Golden State ($555 million)
> 9. Brooklyn ($530 million)
> 10. San Antonio ($527 million)*
> 11. Sacramento ($525 million)
> *12. Oklahoma City ($475 million)*
> 13. Phoenix ($474 million)
> 14. Orlando ($470 million)
> 15. Portland ($457 million)
> 16. Cleveland ($434 million)
> *17. Utah ($432 million)
> 18. LA Clippers ($430 million)
> 19. Denver ($427 million)*
> 20. Philadelphia ($418 million)
> 21. Toronto ($405 million)
> 22. Detroit ($400 million)
> 23. Washington ($397 million)
> *24. Indiana ($383 million)
> 25. Memphis ($377 million)*
> 26. Minnesota ($364 million)
> 27. New Orleans ($340 million)
> *28. Atlanta ($316 million)*
> 29. Charlotte ($315 million)
> *30. Milwaukee ($312 million)*


Doesn't surprise me to see Atlanta and Charlotte at the bottom. I am not really surprised at the list as a whole other than maybe Washington being in the bottom 3rd.

Also, let's go Bulls!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Jimmy THE GOAT Butler loves a fourth quarter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I'm enjoying the Lakers being terrible after all that offseason hype. Get spanked by the Grizzlies, now 17-25. loollollol.

What a defensive lapse by the Bulls right there.

BELINELLI :mark: :mark:

I LIKE MY MEATBALLS SPICY. I fucking love Stacey King :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

BELINELLI though

We probably got a dodgy call there. Ah well.

#CountOnKobe


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

The Wizards are so damn shit :lmao


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Dwight Howard's big "statement" game, where the Los Angeles Lakers were going to hit the restart button, led by him against the Memphis Grizzlies: 106-93 loss.

Howard's line: 2 Points, 2 Rebounds, 2 Blocks, 2 Personal Fouls.

:lmao I can't...

He should just stop talking to the media.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Oklahoma are shoe ins tonight, right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I think Dwight got hurt tonight.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Walk-In said:


> Dwight Howard's big "statement" game, where the Los Angeles Lakers were going to hit the restart button, led by him against the Memphis Grizzlies: 106-93 loss.
> 
> Howard's line: 2 Points, 2 Rebounds, 2 Blocks, 2 Personal Fouls.
> 
> :lmao I can't...
> 
> He should just stop talking to the media.


How about you actually watch the game before you post.



> I think Dwight got hurt tonight.


^^^^^^^


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Cookie Monster said:


> Oklahoma are shoe ins tonight, right?


Wouldn't say a shoe in. They should win. Most likely will win. But GSW is good and are at home.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Nash 7/8/3/6 turnovers on 2-6 vs Conleys 19/6/3/0 turnovers on 9-14. :lmao, and yeah Dwight only played 14 minutes
Lebron with dat triple double


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



DubC said:


> How about you actually watch the game before you post.


They don't show Lakers games in Indiana unless it's nationally televised. Him getting hurt doesn't mean anything. He's been hurt all year. Just another case of him running his mouth & then not being able to back it up. Great, he's hurt. Doesn't change that he did nothing and they lost. Congratulations, Dwight! DAT reset button.

I read his pre-game nonsense that's what I'm talking about. Just more fuel for the fire in the abomination that is the Lakers season. I have enjoyed the Lakers misery this year more than I have ever enjoyed following a team with any sort of emotional investment. Bill Simmons shitting on them on Twitter has been cracking me up too.










It was all that damn responsibility! It injured his shoulder, not allowing him to dominate. 

:ex:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Raptor's with a helluva effort. Anderson was chucking too much on his own in OT. No rhythm at all offensively team wise in the extra period. I actually thought Calderon had the hotter hand late. Thought he was about to do us in in regulation.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Notorious said:


> I'm enjoying the Lakers being terrible after all that offseason hype. Get spanked by the Grizzlies, now 17-25. loollollol.


Doesn't matter. Day after day the media STILL talks about the Lakers. Win or lose you turn on the TV and it's a 10 hr laker show.




Notorious said:


> BELINELLI :mark: :mark:


fuck belinelli



Notorious said:


> I LIKE MY MEATBALLS SPICY. I fucking love Stacey King :lmao


fuck stacy king


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

D Wade showing he still got it and is one of the top players still. Lebron is having an amazing year easily another MVP year so far but doubt he'll get it.

Lakers lose again :lmao enjoying their season as much as im enjoying the Celtics season.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

There can't be too many RATIONAL / SANE people out there that truly believe Wade isn't still a top player. Is he still an MVP candidate.. of course not. But a top 10/15 player still indeed.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Damn, Demarcus Cousins has been killing it this month. He's averaging 21.9 points, 12.6 rebounds, 3.6 assists and 1.5 steals. Plus he's shooting g over 50 percent from the field.

#CountonCousins


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Wow Lakers did not win a single road game. Back home playing the Jazz


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

_Long read, hope you sit down and look it over, though.







_

Well, eventually, my confidence in this team collapsed. I've been spitting the same thing about D'Antoni and Nash since September or October (mostly Nash, until D'Antoni arrived, and then I was in full panic mode). When this happens, you can always expect a write-up from me, right?

Took me a bit, but I figured it would be great to go in and see just how each of these coaches have done. I realize the first two played just five games each, but if that bothers you, ignore that and just take a glance at D'Antoni's numbers.

------------------------------------

The team is *12-12 without Nash* this season.

Our original starting five (Kobe, Howard, Nash, Gasol, Artest) is *0-5 together*.

*Mike Brown Era (1-4, Nash for two games, both L's)*
Lakers: 47.0% FG, 34.8% 3PT (18.4 3PTA/G), 66.3% FT, 44.6 RPG, 19.6 APG, 8.0 SPG, 5.0 BPG, 18.2 TO, 21.4 PF, 97.2 PPG
Opponent: 44.7% FG, 35.6% 3PT, 22.8 FTA/G, 35.4 RPG, 21.0 APG, 9.6 SPG, 5.2 BPG, 12.4 TO, 24.2 PF, 98.8 PPG

*Bernie Bickerstaff Era (4-1, no Nash)*
Lakers: 45.6% FG, 34.2% 3PT (22.8 3PTA/G), 72.1% FT, 49.0 RPG, 23.0 APG, 7.4 SPG, 6.8 BPG, 14.8 TO, 14.2 PF, 103.8 PPG
Opponent: 42.2% FG, 33.3% 3PT, 15.6 FTA/G, 40.8 RPG, 22.2 APG, 8.8 SPG, 4.4 BPG, 13.4 TO, 22.6 PF, 92.2 PPG

*Mike D'Antoni Era (12-20, Nash for 16 games, 11 L's)*
Lakers: 45.0% FG, 35.7% 3PT (26.2 3PTA/G), 69.8% FT, 44.3 RPG, 21.8 APG, 7.1 SPG, 5.6 BPG, 14.5 TO, 19.3 PF, 102.9 PPG
Opponent: 45.8% FG, 35.9% 3PT, 21.4 FTA/G, 44.0 RPG, 24.2 APG, 8.1 SPG, 5.2 BPG, 12.9 TO, 23.1 PF, 103.4 PPG

I've highlighted the concerning numbers in red...all being the lowest among the three coaches.

It's clear we are a worse defensive team with D'Antoni...by quite a bit. We allow teams to play at a faster pace, and PART of that is us launching more threes every night, and taking shots early in the clock. 

Our Pace Factor (number of possessions in 48 minutes) is second in the NBA, at a staggering 94.7. For a team that has four of five original starters in their thirties (Kobe, Nash, Gasol, Artest are all out of their ultimate primes), that's a super-fast pace. But what do you expect with a D'Antoni/Nash-led offense?

Well, unfortunately, when we run...the opposing team runs. That's how it goes. D'Antoni was quoted saying that the Memphis Grizzlies outran us tonight.

Do you want to know what the Grizzlies' Pace Factor is? It's 28th in the league.

------------------------------------

Steve Nash is a major defensive liability. Because he can't defend his man, Kobe Bryant is having to spend more energy defending PG's. That means less help defense by the best help defender on our team, other than Dwight Howard. And with less help defense comes more defensive exposing, all directed at Pau Gasol and Antawn Jamison...who are awful defenders.

Pau Gasol can't post up with Dwight? Yes he can. Run a double-post motion offense. It doesn't work? Gasol doesn't need to be two feet from the rim...he can take short jumpers off the block, or make passes out of the low post, all while Dwight maintains his position. Ah, and that gives us two offensive rebounders near the rim.

We don't have shooters? We would have a lethal shooter, if Nash (who is a 50/40/90 shooter and arguably the greatest shooter we've ever seen at the PG position) would take just a few more shots a night, playing off of two superstars (Kobe and Howard). He could settle for a 5-8 assist night, correct? I'm appalled to find out that this offensive genius can't adjust accordingly.

So with two threats from outside (Nash and Artest), how does that help our pick and roll? Significantly, especially if Nash establishes himself as a shooting threat. Why? Well, why would any player, in their right mind, leave him open to follow Howard to the rim? Why would any player leave Howard for a split second? Confusion is best generated by two scoring threats in that particular P&R situation. If Nash doesn't solidify himself as a threat, it's an easier decision for the opponent.

Where can Kobe play once one of our bigs take a seat? In the post. Can't do that in a D'Antoni offense, though, because he's not a ball-handler UNLESS he's in ISO on the perimeter. 

Meanwhile, what is Nash doing when Kobe engages? Nothing. He doesn't cut to and through to the corner, he doesn't use a screen, he doesn't curl...so we basically play one half of the court, and weak side play ceases to exist (Kobe's perspective).

We go without multiple shooting threats, we lose spacing. We lose spacing, our two superstars are much, much easier to defend. Howard becomes easier to front in the post with multiple players...not so hard to slide 5-10 feet over and cover him with backside help. Kobe has a man on him AND one within two steps of a charge. In pick and roll, the opposing team can come out and push Nash 30 feet from the rim, simply because Dwight Howard is not a shooting threat, Nash doesn't establish himself as one, and Gasol is too slow to roll to the rim, as well as him being passive and choosing not to score.

The result? Ron Artest becomes our secondary scoring option...and to no one's surprise (maybe), he's shooting threes, not in the post. Kobe is strictly in ISO most of the game, once the ball comes to him. Dwight is being fronted, and because he has lost a bit of jumping ability, and because the spacing is horrible, he can't get the ball over the top. Once that ball reaches its peak elevation, and headed towards Dwight's fingertips, the opposing defenders are taught to lead him close to the baseline OR pack around him in the paint, then go "hands out" to cause the strip and prevent him from bringing the ball over his head.

We are scoring buckets on the offensive end, and our Offensive Rating is in the top 10. That doesn't mean we're a good offensive team, it means we're relying on Kobe far too much. Bryant should not have to play 40 minutes, score 30 points, and throw 5-6 assists for us to be within reach in some of these games. Our offense is not good if Ron Artest is our second scoring option, and he is shooting more shots per game (11.1) than Dwight (10.3) and Nash (8.3), and as many as Gasol (11.3). Yes, no joke...this is happening.

Why so bad on defense? Long misses cause fast breaks we can't defend. Turnovers do the same thing. We complain about fouls, and don't get back in time. We have absolutely no defensive strategy for guard penetration (leading guards to the paint or baseline, into Dwight) or for pick and roll situations (over/under, knowing when to switch, etc). We have two weak links in our starting five (Nash, Gasol...basically, Pau is a starter, since he plays big minutes) and multiple from our bench (Jamison and Meeks notably horrible).

We are old, but we TRY to play like we're young. In 2008 and 2010, the Boston Celtics were old...and played that way. Strategically. In 2011, the Dallas Mavericks did the same thing, and won it all. The following year (just last year), the Miami Heat were old compared to a fresh, young Oklahoma City Thunder team...and, yet, they realized that LeBron's post game, spreading the floor with three-point shooters, and not allowing the Thunder to ignite breaks, was going to put a ring on their fingers.

If we're playing without an identity, we are playing without effort. Rotations are broken. How many minutes will Jodie Meeks log next game? Will Jamison play the three or four? Will Darius Morris or Chris Duhon be our backup point guard? The 2010-11 Miami Heat ran through this, head first, for 17 games...and then they decided to change their offense. Once they adjusted, they went 21-1 over their next 22 games.

What would 21-1 do for us at this point? Do the math...38-26...64 games, 6th in the Western Conference.

Unfortunately, the Lakers don't give us any indication that they are going to change, and it could be this way for the next three seasons. If we lose Dwight this year, we go into the 2013-14 season with roughly $59 million dedicated to JUST Kobe, Gasol and Nash. That's the salary cap, ladies and gents. No free agents for us. If our plan is to let Gasol expire after next season (which will be an unforgettable one, for all the wrong reasons), we will have a Kobe/Nash squad...and that's if Kobe decides to extend (and with how these next 1 1/2 seasons could go, he'd consider retirement). Nash will be months away from 41 years old in the fall of 2014. Think about that.

We have made multiple mistakes over the years, from giving away large contracts to a couple of coaches (who clearly didn't fit here) and trading away draft picks (and making bad picks), to keeping Pau Gasol until his knees rust away and playing four entirely different offenses from May 2012 to January 2013. Instead of building a solid team around our two superstars, we have asked our two superstars to adjust to a 39-year old point guard that is playing like he's 39 years old (imagine that). Do the Knicks center their offense around Jason Kidd, or Sheed in the post? Boston is under .500 because three of their best are 35-36 years old, and the offense runs through them (especially Pierce and Garnett). If it wasn't for Rondo, and the fact that they are familiar with each other, they would be a disaster. The Spurs have stacked young players around their two oldest (Duncan and Manu), and Duncan is having an incredible season, regardless.

Dark times are ahead of us, if we don't play our cards right. As of now, our record in April isn't the biggest concern. Someone, whether it's Jerry or Jim, Mitch, or Jeanie reading from a hand-written note from one of them, needs to speak up and admit there have been crucial mistakes made to rebound from our preseason blunder, and with that recognition should come major changes as soon as possible. If not, we're heading in the same direction Boston is...but without a Rajon Rondo...and with the Clippers having the potential to rip away all of our free agent prospects, rebuilding may not be a pretty sight.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I gotta be honest. I stopped reading it about half way brother but I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Warriors with Bogut could be scary.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

That was actually a damn good read.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Real Deal can have my best american sports award for his limited work in this thread. ..... is cray...in a good way. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Great read.

I agree with your point about the Celtics too. That's part of their problem. They rely on Pierce & KG too much. Those guys are 35+, they're not young enough to be able to carry a team. And the two guys I blame the most for that Doc & Rondo. This team plays so much better when Rondo is aggressive and looking for his shot, instead of Rondo just deferring to KG & Pierce. Rondo says he wants to be the man and leader of the team, well then fucking act like it. He needs to stop deferring and be assertive. Father time looks like it's finally catching up to KG & Pierce, especially Pierce. Rondo needs to step up. Big time.

Or else we're looking at being a repeat of the 2008-09 Pistons and how their last run was.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*










Not bad, imo.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

doo doo brown


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I'm excited about the bulls finally, that win yesterday was pretty ugly but still I'll take it. I'm scared though that when Rose returns he'll upset the chemistry, or that Boozer will return to being the bum he was last season. :no:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

*Pelicans :lmao why not Daisy's?*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Dragonballfan said:


> I'm excited about the bulls finally, that win yesterday was pretty ugly but still I'll take it. I'm scared though that when Rose returns he'll upset the chemistry, or that Boozer will return to being the bum he was last season. :no:


you're right. the only reasonable thing to do is trade rose.


----------



## Xile44

LOL at Melo bringing a body guard today. KG the ultimate troll

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Woj is revealing the All-Stars right now on his Twitter feed.

So far he's confirmed that Jrue Holiday and Paul George have been selected.


----------



## JM

and Harden and Aldridge.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Parker & Bosh are in according to Marc Spears.

I swear to god if Aldridge makes it and David Lee doesn't...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

tnt getting trololololol'd


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Tyson Chandler is in according to Woj.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Xile44 said:


> LOL at Melo bringing a body guard today. KG the ultimate troll
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Do you blame him, bro?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Z-Bo and David Lee are in too according to Marc Stein.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Western team:
CP3/Westbrook/Parker
Kobe/Harden
Durant
Griffin/Z-Bo/Aldridge/Lee
Howard/Duncan

Only one I got wrong was Aldridge. Curry should've made it over Aldridge. Such bullshit.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Do you blame him, bro?


Scalabrine


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Eastern team:
Rondo/Kyrie/Holiday
Wade/George
LeBron/Deng
Melo/Bosh
KG/Noah/Chandler

GEORGE :mark:
NOAH :mark:
DENG :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

kyrie over d-will is deserved. good job kyrie.
oh yea holliday too


----------



## Xile44

Nets get no all stars? Whatever 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Lopez should've made it.

KG did an interview where he said that he didn't deserve to start and that he had enjoyed last year, not making it and being able to relax and spend time with his family. Don't be surprised if KG declines to participate much like Allen Iverson did in 2010.

If that does happen, which I hope it does, Brook has a good chance of taking his place.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

:ti^


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Posterizer said:


> Scalabrine


I marked more for Marbury tbh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Kyrie's the first All-Star under 21 to make the ASG since LeBron in 05.

SHOW SOME LOVE FOR UNCLE DREW.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I don't get the all star love for Smith and Crawford. They are good bench players but you don't put them over starters.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Xile44 said:


> LOL at Melo bringing a body guard today. KG the ultimate troll
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


:kg1 + :artest2 + :rodman: = End Of The WOrld


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Marc Gasol should have made it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I don't get the all star love for Smith and Crawford. They are good bench players but you don't put them over starters.


Every year the guys on Inside the NBA have a hard-on for bench players on good teams.

I remember when the Rockets were good a couple years ago they all wanted Carl Landry to be an All-Star. It's how they've always been.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

hell no marc gasol sucks this year


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

isnt it funny how lin almost made it as a starter and then had absolutely no chance to make it once he didnt get voted. imagine if he did get voted as a starter...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

With the Hornets now officially becoming the Pelicans, the Bobcats have started contacting the NBA about changing their name back to the Charlotte Hornets.

2013-14: The Return of the Seattle Supersonics and Charlotte Hornets. Who would've thought.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



Real Deal said:


> _Long read, hope you sit down and look it over, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Well, eventually, my confidence in this team collapsed. I've been spitting the same thing about D'Antoni and Nash since September or October (mostly Nash, until D'Antoni arrived, and then I was in full panic mode). When this happens, you can always expect a write-up from me, right?
> 
> Took me a bit, but I figured it would be great to go in and see just how each of these coaches have done. I realize the first two played just five games each, but if that bothers you, ignore that and just take a glance at D'Antoni's numbers.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> The team is *12-12 without Nash* this season.
> 
> Our original starting five (Kobe, Howard, Nash, Gasol, Artest) is *0-5 together*.
> 
> *Mike Brown Era (1-4, Nash for two games, both L's)*
> Lakers: 47.0% FG, 34.8% 3PT (18.4 3PTA/G), 66.3% FT, 44.6 RPG, 19.6 APG, 8.0 SPG, 5.0 BPG, 18.2 TO, 21.4 PF, 97.2 PPG
> Opponent: 44.7% FG, 35.6% 3PT, 22.8 FTA/G, 35.4 RPG, 21.0 APG, 9.6 SPG, 5.2 BPG, 12.4 TO, 24.2 PF, 98.8 PPG
> 
> *Bernie Bickerstaff Era (4-1, no Nash)*
> Lakers: 45.6% FG, 34.2% 3PT (22.8 3PTA/G), 72.1% FT, 49.0 RPG, 23.0 APG, 7.4 SPG, 6.8 BPG, 14.8 TO, 14.2 PF, 103.8 PPG
> Opponent: 42.2% FG, 33.3% 3PT, 15.6 FTA/G, 40.8 RPG, 22.2 APG, 8.8 SPG, 4.4 BPG, 13.4 TO, 22.6 PF, 92.2 PPG
> 
> *Mike D'Antoni Era (12-20, Nash for 16 games, 11 L's)*
> Lakers: 45.0% FG, 35.7% 3PT (26.2 3PTA/G), 69.8% FT, 44.3 RPG, 21.8 APG, 7.1 SPG, 5.6 BPG, 14.5 TO, 19.3 PF, 102.9 PPG
> Opponent: 45.8% FG, 35.9% 3PT, 21.4 FTA/G, 44.0 RPG, 24.2 APG, 8.1 SPG, 5.2 BPG, 12.9 TO, 23.1 PF, 103.4 PPG
> 
> I've highlighted the concerning numbers in red...all being the lowest among the three coaches.
> 
> It's clear we are a worse defensive team with D'Antoni...by quite a bit. We allow teams to play at a faster pace, and PART of that is us launching more threes every night, and taking shots early in the clock.
> 
> Our Pace Factor (number of possessions in 48 minutes) is second in the NBA, at a staggering 94.7. For a team that has four of five original starters in their thirties (Kobe, Nash, Gasol, Artest are all out of their ultimate primes), that's a super-fast pace. But what do you expect with a D'Antoni/Nash-led offense?
> 
> Well, unfortunately, when we run...the opposing team runs. That's how it goes. D'Antoni was quoted saying that the Memphis Grizzlies outran us tonight.
> 
> Do you want to know what the Grizzlies' Pace Factor is? It's 28th in the league.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> .


That was a dam good read. Look to hear more of your thoughts


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Oh my God, please tell me you guys just saw that Iron Sheik skit on Inside the NBA? Shaq took the Camel Clutch! I'm in tears over here! :lmao


----------



## Myst

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Damn, Nets got snubbed. I would've had Lopez in over either Bosh or Deng, maybe even Noah. Would've had Curry in over LMA too. I'm good with the rest of the reserves though. Really glad too see George and Kyrie in, two of my favorites.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Happy that Deng and :noah2 have made it. Got me excited for it now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*










Keen


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Chandler :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Knicks/Celtics should be a great game. Let's see what kind of shenanigans :KG get's up to


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



WWF said:


> Not bad, imo.


Indeed. That's a lot better looking than I was expecting. All that was in my mind was a complete cartoon logo.

Cold on the name of course, but that's something I'm going to have to get used to.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

The Pelicans logo is looking pretty bad ass, this makes me very curious as to what the Kings are gonna do with there logo and team name if they do indeed move to Seattle.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

No doubt a certain Seattle motif/theme to fit the new location. Have no clue what they'll decide on. Last time they were the Super-Sonics. How that tied into Seattle, I don't know.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

lol, theyre 100% going to be the supersonics again


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Well if that does happen, GO SUPER-SONICS!

Now I'm really glad i got no kings merch haha.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

If I'm not mistaken the new owners already confirmed that they'll be naming them the Supersonics.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

wtf is Green doing


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

MELO


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Rondo 1 assist and 1 rebound away from another Tripple Double


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Who gives a fuck about his triple doubles? I'd rather get the W. But that's unlikely with this shit team. So fucking done.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

^^^^^


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

:jay2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Rondo for VUCEVIC?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

NOPE, Salaries don't match up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Rondo & Barbosa for VUCEVIC & Turkoglu? :troll


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

UM...

NOPE.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

NICE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*



WWF said:


> UM...
> 
> NOPE.


Rondo/KG/Pierce/Bradley/Terry/Lee/Bass/Sullinger/Melo/Collins/Wilcox/Barbosa/Green for VUCEVIC?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

AIRBALL


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

***********************************************!!!!

Incoming Paul Pierce 3, just like always


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

JR Smith should have bowed to the crowd after that just like that little bitch did at MSG


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Congratulations bro. You barely beat a terrible team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Celtics fucked up. Rondo has carried the mtonight


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

K.G. "THATS ALRIGHT WE STILL GOT MORE THAN 7 DIGITS FROM YA BITCH"


----------



## Ether

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

I'm happy that it was Pierce who fucked the team over, looks like Jordan every time he faces us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Miami gonna beat the Celtics by 40 on Sunday.

Ray to break the three point record, LeBron to have a 20/20/20 game, Joel Anthony might even have 8 points.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

What three point record?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Paul Pierce plays like one of those old men that play pick up ball at the gym.. He's just so slow now with no athleticism at all.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Always great to see Celtics lose. 6 game winning streak straight to 5 game losing streak. Was so tired how Avery Bradley was gonna change things. He is good for their system but my friends made it seem like guys a future HOF.

Rondo with another triple dbl and great game. He would seriously be unstoppable if he was more aggressive and had a consistent jumper. I have a feeling once KG and Paul retire he will get even better to the point he'll be in MVP races yearly..


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

He should be traded,


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

At this point I'd trade Rondo for Cousins.

Too bad the Kings wouldn't accept it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Why would you trade the Celtics best player. I dont like them so that would be awesome but Rondo makes the Celtics run. If he was more aggressive his numbers would be even better. Ainge made a mistake resigning KG who looks done on most nights. Was it a 3 year deal?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

Because Rondo doesn't have what it takes to be the man. He doesn't have the killer instinct.

He's a shit defender, he doesn't have a consistent jumper, he doesn't play aggressive enough, he isn't assertive enough. He defers too much. He only plays with effort when the Celtics are playing on national TV. He half-asses it when we aren't. There's a long list of my faults with Rondo. He's not even in my top 5 PG's anymore.

Kyrie, Parker, Curry & Jrue have all surpassed him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

^^Exactly why I said why they should trade him, he is wasting his talents at Celtics


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

So you think he doesnt wanna be a Celtic. Im sure he only lacks aggressiveness because he is playing with 2 future Hall of Famers he tries to get involved. Ive noticed the playing on National TV thing but you really think that crosses his mind? I still have Rondo top 5 hell I think if he did become the Man he could be one of the top players in the NBA up there with Lebron,Durant and Kobe only because he would score,rebound and assist. 

Wouldnt you say Rondo is the best passing PG in the NBA so why dont you have him top 5 anymore.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

CP3 and Rubio are both better passers than Rondo.

I'm not saying Rondo doesn't want to be a Celtic but he claimed over the offseason that he wanted to be the leader and the man and Doc said he was giving Rondo the "keys to the team", but he hasn't stepped up to the role at all. KG & Pierce can't carry the team anymore, it's time for Rondo to step up and be the man. And he's not doing it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

He's easily the best player on the team. I agree he needs to be more assertive because guy looks unstoppable going to the hole and with the space they give him he could average alot more if he had a jumper like CP3 or even Westbrook. I still think KG and Pierce being on the team is kinda hurting him, Doc encourages Celtic basketball and I doubt that means Rondo taking over. I just dont see the C's playing like that since they have been all about team since the Big 3 came together and Rondo is playing great team basketball.

Who do you think is the MVP favorite so far Notorious. Kobe,Durant,Lebron hell or even Westbrook.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe*

LeBron easily.


----------



## JM

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

The fact that you just named 2 potential MVP candidates on the same team should really rule out both should in not?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

GOAT halftime segment.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I don't get the new thread title, someone explain to me


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Charles Barkley on commentary during the Suns-Clippers game. Talking about how he gets manicures and pedicures, waxes his eyebrows and "other places"...claims ain't no shame in his game.

Led to possibly the best halftime show Inside the NBA has ever had.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Posterizer said:


> I don't get the new thread title, someone explain to me


He's at the Clips/Suns game. So the Inside the NBA guys were shittin' on him for sittin' in the make-up chair for 45 minutes to get pretty for TV. Then they were gettin' on him for gettin' his eyebrows waxed & shit. So they cut back to the game & Reggie was asking him about a Photoshop that the Inside guys showed about him & cheesin' on him. Charles said he gets his eyebrows waxed & there ain't no shame in his game. Then he said "that ain't all I get waxed either" and Kevin Harlan was done. :lol

Kenny's Pictures at Halftime were nothing but Charles Barkley soundbytes from the game & making fun of him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Only :barkley2 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Thanks for all of the positive comments on that write-up. You guys have no idea how much anger I had built up midway through it, lol. What a frustrating season so far.

Regarding Rajon Rondo in Boston...I can't call him a bad defensive player...he's still very good, but he's definitely not as aggressive as he should be, and this became evident when he WAS aggressive in that Game 2 or 3 against Miami last season, when he dropped 44/8/10.

It doesn't happen often at all, though, and that's one of Rondo's biggest faults. I don't look for another 40/8/10 game from him, because those are pretty rare for a point guard...but Rondo's lack of aggression makes it easier to defend Pierce and Garnett in nearly the same exact way Nash's passive play does (although, Nash is nowhere near Rondo now, it still applies because he's still 10 times the shooter).

I watch every game I can, work from home (computer tech and web designer) so I can go through previous games I DVR'ed from League Pass. I'm more of a basketball fan than a Lakers fan...always been that way, so I get to see a lot of these guys, including Boston (who, of course, I see as an enemy, haha).

When I watch the Celtics, I see a grind-it-out team that relies far too much on their defense. This doesn't sound like it's a problem, but when you are a horrible three-point shooting team, and you can't grab o-boards (and aren't that great at rebounding, in general), AND you are efficient, you have to start putting the ball in the hoop more frequently.

Pierce and Garnett aren't going to get to the line as much anymore (Pierce was getting there as much as LeBron about 7-8 years ago, but KG never did get to the line like a superstar should because he's fallen in love with jumpshots most of his career). THAT'S where Rondo steps into that role, to draw fouls driving to the rim, to put teams into foul trouble. He doesn't hit them high enough really wreck a team like Kobe could, but getting opponents in the penalty makes it easy for this top 10 free throw shooting team (percentage-wise) to get to the charity stripe more often.

So, what you have in Boston is a team that shoots mid-range and at the rim well, but gives you little to stretch the court with (Pierce and Terry put up nine threes a night together, but at 35-36% total, which isn't outstanding...teams can live with that). They overpass on some possessions. They don't crash the glass well, especially on offense (and that's tough, if you're taking mid-range jumpers all the time). They don't get to the free throw line much. It's easy to explain why they have trouble scoring.

Defensively, they may be ranked top ten in the league, but it's not that simple. A lot of that is because they force teams to play slower...but their shot defense is still average (both inside and outside of the three), and their defensive rebounding is still bottom half in the NBA, I believe.

It would help to have younger players that contribute. However, I agree with parts of your assessment with Rondo not being aggressive enough. Unfortunately, Rondo has been bred to be a pass-first player that relies on what were three other all-star players to do the scoring, and it may take a complete collapse from Pierce and Garnett for him to finally realize he has to change his focus.

Much like Rajon Rondo, I feel that John Wall will have the same problem. For an elite perimeter defender (Kobe, for example), guys like Rondo, Wall, and Westbrook become easier to defend when they aren't catching fire on their jumpers...and because they aren't great shooters, sometimes hesitant (aside from Westbrook, who thinks he's Durant every now and then), it really puts a cap on what that player can do.

If Rondo ever develops a clean jumpshot, the league is in trouble. People always criticized Jason Kidd for his percentages, but he wasn't that bad of a three-point shooter, and even though he was no Korver, Novak or Nash, he still attempted plenty of them JUST to keep the defense on their toes. It's similar to why Bryant and other elite scorers would continue to shoot, despite a bad night here or there, because if you don't maintain primacy, the defense doesn't have a reason to crowd you, and you struggle to attract defensive attention...which, as a star player, makes you who you are in this league today.


----------



## Arcade

Another week without the "NBA Thread" in the title.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Idk why people must have NBA thread in the title, do they not know which thread is NBA or something


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Posterizer said:


> Idk why people must have NBA thread in the title, do they not know which thread is NBA or something


It's just silly. You can't change the thread title but have each one start with [NBA] 

[NBA] Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley

It doesn't hurt anything & avoid any confusion.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Its really not hard to tell which thread is which.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I completely scrolled past this thread because I was hoping to see 'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand houston is plummeting'. but I only noticed this thread because it said Barkley


----------



## JM

Lulz some people are so fickle. The NBA part is redundant and if the thread titles make you keep looking down the page then you don't watch enough basketball.



Walk-In said:


> [NBA] Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley
> 
> It doesn't hurt anything & avoid any confusion.


I'm hurt just looking at that atrocity. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Real Deal said:


> Thanks for all of the positive comments on that write-up. You guys have no idea how much anger I had built up midway through it, lol. What a frustrating season so far.
> 
> Regarding Rajon Rondo in Boston...I can't call him a bad defensive player...he's still very good, but he's definitely not as aggressive as he should be, and this became evident when he WAS aggressive in that Game 2 or 3 against Miami last season, when he dropped 44/8/10.
> 
> It doesn't happen often at all, though, and that's one of Rondo's biggest faults. I don't look for another 40/8/10 game from him, because those are pretty rare for a point guard...but Rondo's lack of aggression makes it easier to defend Pierce and Garnett in nearly the same exact way Nash's passive play does (although, Nash is nowhere near Rondo now, it still applies because he's still 10 times the shooter).
> 
> I watch every game I can, work from home (computer tech and web designer) so I can go through previous games I DVR'ed from League Pass. I'm more of a basketball fan than a Lakers fan...always been that way, so I get to see a lot of these guys, including Boston (who, of course, I see as an enemy, haha).
> 
> When I watch the Celtics, I see a grind-it-out team that relies far too much on their defense. This doesn't sound like it's a problem, but when you are a horrible three-point shooting team, and you can't grab o-boards (and aren't that great at rebounding, in general), AND you are efficient, you have to start putting the ball in the hoop more frequently.
> 
> Pierce and Garnett aren't going to get to the line as much anymore (Pierce was getting there as much as LeBron about 7-8 years ago, but KG never did get to the line like a superstar should because he's fallen in love with jumpshots most of his career). THAT'S where Rondo steps into that role, to draw fouls driving to the rim, to put teams into foul trouble. He doesn't hit them high enough really wreck a team like Kobe could, but getting opponents in the penalty makes it easy for this top 10 free throw shooting team (percentage-wise) to get to the charity stripe more often.
> 
> So, what you have in Boston is a team that shoots mid-range and at the rim well, but gives you little to stretch the court with (Pierce and Terry put up nine threes a night together, but at 35-36% total, which isn't outstanding...teams can live with that). They overpass on some possessions. They don't crash the glass well, especially on offense (and that's tough, if you're taking mid-range jumpers all the time). They don't get to the free throw line much. It's easy to explain why they have trouble scoring.
> 
> Defensively, they may be ranked top ten in the league, but it's not that simple. A lot of that is because they force teams to play slower...but their shot defense is still average (both inside and outside of the three), and their defensive rebounding is still bottom half in the NBA, I believe.
> 
> It would help to have younger players that contribute. However, I agree with parts of your assessment with Rondo not being aggressive enough. Unfortunately, Rondo has been bred to be a pass-first player that relies on what were three other all-star players to do the scoring, and it may take a complete collapse from Pierce and Garnett for him to finally realize he has to change his focus.
> 
> Much like Rajon Rondo, I feel that John Wall will have the same problem. For an elite perimeter defender (Kobe, for example), guys like Rondo, Wall, and Westbrook become easier to defend when they aren't catching fire on their jumpers...and because they aren't great shooters, sometimes hesitant (aside from Westbrook, who thinks he's Durant every now and then), it really puts a cap on what that player can do.
> 
> If Rondo ever develops a clean jumpshot, the league is in trouble. People always criticized Jason Kidd for his percentages, but he wasn't that bad of a three-point shooter, and even though he was no Korver, Novak or Nash, he still attempted plenty of them JUST to keep the defense on their toes. It's similar to why Bryant and other elite scorers would continue to shoot, despite a bad night here or there, because if you don't maintain primacy, the defense doesn't have a reason to crowd you, and you struggle to attract defensive attention...which, as a star player, makes you who you are in this league today.


I agree 100% with your assessment on Rondo and the Celtics as a whole. It's pretty much spot-on. I would also add that Doc Rivers is part of the problem as well. I believe Danny Ainge made a monumental mistake by keeping Doc instead of hiring Tom Thibodeau.


Anyway, apparently the Celtics are very interested in acquiring J.J. Redick. I'd love to have him here but I'm not seeing how we'll acquire him. Don't see us having anything that Orlando would want and that would be reasonable for Redick. Unless Danny is stupid enough to trade Bradley for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

pretty sure the hashtags give away the thread title every time. no idea how anyone is confused. #COUNTONKOBE


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Everybody knows Barkley is a world class golfer.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Everybody knows Barkley is a world class golfer.


Indeed.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Bulls vs Giant Killer GSW


----------



## Xile44

Hope Bulls get crushed

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44

Hope Bulls get crushed

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Just because we're going to vertake Brooklyn


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Just because we're going to vertake Brooklyn


Nope were still ahead of you guys. But just because you guys have 2 all stars and we have none. I know I'm salty as hell right now

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Only one win behind.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Only one win behind.


2 after tonight 
Tbh I don't want to see Bulls in 1st round even if we have the bigs to battle with them


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

You won't meet if the two teams are only one placing apart. Even though we did beat you the lat time we met


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> You won't meet if the two teams are only one placing apart. Even though we did beat you the lat time we met


Lopez didn't play. Inb4 Rose didn't play either.

Edit. Nvm he did play. Bulls won by 1 in Chi town


----------



## Xile44

C,s beating Atlanta 41-18

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

T-Wolves are getting punished and I love it. It's great to see Wall back in the starting lineup.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Wizards up by 17 and Celtics up by 18 wow


----------



## Brye

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I'm glad David Lee made the ASG, same with Deng. I feel like both guys get underrated a bit.

And Celts are beasting right now but my god they're so fucking streaky this year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

A lot of people say Curry should have made it


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Curry should've had Aldridge's spot.

I really don't see how someone can justify picking Aldridge over Curry.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Agree, Curry got robbed.

Wizards up by 20. :bron


----------



## Brye

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Completely agreed on Curry. Would've loved to have seen him in it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I hope the Celtics lose and Doc Rivers is fired immediately after. Wishful thinking though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Lol Cltics just winning by 4


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Notorious said:


> I hope the Celtics lose and Doc Rivers is fired immediately after. Wishful thinking though.


I always thought Doc was overrated but would firing him help the C's at all.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Notorious, what don't you like about Doc?


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

The Kings play the Thunder tonight fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Kyle Korver shitting on the Celtics. Just wow.

Paul Pierce can't guard Kyle Korver and can't score on him, either. I can't wait for this season to be over.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

That makes two of us man.

Spurs are RAPING the Mavs right now, without Duncan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Doc Rivers is such a fucking moron.

Paul Pierce isos haven't worked at the end of the games since the 2007-08 season but it never fails he always pulls this shit. So fucking sick of this guy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Knew Pierce would get blocked


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Pierce is 3/11 why on earth would you give him the last shot


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Because Doc Rivers is a moron who I hope is fired after we lose this game and then get blown out by 40 against Miami.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

looloololol^^.

Garnett just got fouled out


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

at least doc wont be allowed coachong team usa.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Sullinger fouled out.

Lolcletics


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I can't wait for the deadline.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

pierce is known for being a bonafide closer. rivers is still one of the better coaches in the league. expecting perfection out of him with the personnel he has is foolish, notorious.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Celtics ran out of gas against an inspired Hawks. 

Korver was solid 8 three's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

RONDO/PIERCE/KG FOR NASH/EARL CLARK/PAU GASOL

WE MUST COMBINE.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Up 27 lose by 12. The 2012-2013 Boston Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Champ said:


> pierce is known for being a bonafide closer. rivers is still one of the better coaches in the league. expecting perfection out of him with the personnel he has is foolish, notorious.


Doc Rivers has more than enough fucking talent to do something.

You telling me Pierce, KG, Rondo, Bradley, Sullinger, Bass, JET, Lee, Green & Barbosa isn't enough talent to at least be over .500 in the East?

Doc Rivers is complete garbage and it's a damn shame that piece of shit gets talked about as if he's a great coach. Nothing more than a product of KG and Tom Thibodeau. Guy was crap in Orlando and was crap in Boston before Danny magically acquired KG & Ray and hired Thibs. Only reason Doc looked good is because of Thibs, KG and stacked teams. And any coach can look great with a stacked team. See Vinny Del ***** with the Clippers.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

:lmao

you're on a roll tonight


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

notorious you didn't respond to my trade proposal. IT'S A WIN WIN WIN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

What makes Doc Rivers so great? Explain to me.

Doc has done nothing impressive in his career. Tom Thibodeau was the head coach of the 07-08 Celtics.

@Magic: EARL CLARK for Rondo straight up. Don't want Pau :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

another point guard? PRINGLES WILL LOVE IT.


Nash/Morris/Rondo/Kobe/Metta


as our starting five. PERFECT.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

doc is a great coach because he has good rotations, and draws up great last second plays.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Good rotations? ..... get the fuck out of here. This is the same guy that won't let Barbosa in the rotation despite the fact he's the most consistent bench player. This is the same guy that refuses to start Sullinger even though he's the most productive big man not named KG. This is the same guy that plays Jason fucking Collins. But yeah bro, Doc Rivers has great rotations.

Draws up great plays at the end of games? Then what would you call tonight. Paul Pierce having one of the worst games of his career and he draws up a Paul Pierce iso on Josh fucking Smith. Every single game when it comes down to the wire he draws up a Paul Pierce iso that's worked what? Two times in the last 5 years? But yeah bro, Doc is great at drawing up last second plays.

Paul Pierce is getting torched by Kyle Korver all night, Pierce is old and slow but he refuses to take Pierce off of Korver and put a younger guy like Lee or Bradley on him. Let's not mention the Cavs games where he refuses to put Bradley on Kyrie and instead lets Kyrie torch Rondo for 40.

Doc Rivers gets a pass for so much shit man, it's so ridiculous.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

:lmao im kidding calm down.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

No I'm not calming down. Fuck this damn team.

At least the Lakers are about to play. Them losing brings a smile :kobe3


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

yea fuck this fucking damn fucking team to fucking hell. fire/trade everyone. start new. it worked for the bobcats.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Notorious said:


> What makes Doc Rivers so great? Explain to me.
> 
> Doc has done nothing impressive in his career. Tom Thibodeau was the head coach of the 07-08 Celtics.
> 
> @Magic: EARL CLARK for Rondo straight up. Don't want Pau :side:


I never thought he was great to begin with. He had terrible seasons in Orlando, all he got were 3 Hall of Famers and won a title and since then everyone makes him out to be a great coach. whats crazy is im sure many would say he is better than Eric Spoelstra even though they have similar coaching careers. 

Oh and forgot to return to the game and saw Celtics lost :lmao did someone say they were up 40-18.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Pringles has 4 hall of famers and can't even get to a .500 record. GIVE US BIRNIE. BIRNIE. BIRNIE.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

won you a title and coached you to great records in the seasons that followed :troll


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

@Soupman: Pretty much. Doc was a failure in Orlando and was failing in Boston before Danny made the trades. That revisionist history, how people forget how fans were wearing bags over their heads to games calling for Doc to be fired. Danny trades for KG & Ray and hires Thibs, they win a title and become perennial contenders and now all of a sudden Doc is such a great coach. Doc wasn't shit before KG and Thibs.

Like I said before any coach can look good with a stacked team. Look at Vinny Del ***** with the Clippers. Look at Erik Spoelstra with the Heat. Look at Mike Brown back in Cleveland. I put Scott Brooks in the same category to be honest.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

LOOK AT PRINGLES IN LA. OH WAIT, DON'T, BECAUSE HE'S THAT FUCKING AWFUL. brb breaking some pringle chips.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Pringles is worse than them all. Worse than Mike Brown.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Notorious said:


> @Soupman: Pretty much. Doc was a failure in Orlando and was failing in Boston before Danny made the trades. That revisionist history, how people forget how fans were wearing bags over their heads to games calling for Doc to be fired. Danny trades for KG & Ray and hires Thibs, they win a title and become perennial contenders and now all of a sudden Doc is such a great coach. Doc wasn't shit before KG and Thibs.
> 
> Like I said before any coach can look good with a stacked team. Look at Vinny Del ***** with the Clippers. Look at Erik Spoelstra with the Heat. Look at Mike Brown back in Cleveland. I put Scott Brooks in the same category to be honest.


Popovic too, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Dwight: "Kobe is a ball hog"

Kobe: :kobe *assists in the first quarter* :kobe4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



WWF said:


> Popovic too, imo.


:kobe


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I agree, notorious. Join me and the Chicago Bulls brass. We'd love to have you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Notorious said:


> No I'm not calming down. Fuck this damn team.
> 
> At least the Lakers are about to play. Them losing brings a smile :kobe3


no smile for you today. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I appreciate the invitation Flex. I'll be rooting for you guys to make it out of the East when D-GOD returns since Boston looks to be out of it.

Shout out to Utah for making me lose my smile.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Another Bulls win. :kobe3

The Return is getting closer, as well. 3 weeks or so.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Mikey Damage said:


> Another Bulls win. :kobe3
> 
> The Return is getting closer, as well. 3 weeks or so.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Imagine DAT POP when he steps back on the floor at the Madhouse :rose1


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

:gasol


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Tragic loses again


----------



## Ether

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Kyrie, Harden and Kobe with the performances of the night.

Wow at Brooklyn getting blown out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Bulls should seriously get best team of the month.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Bulls should seriously get best team of the month.


Nets are 11-2 this month

Josh Smith has said he thinks he is a Max Player and feels like he deserves it.

Don't have the link cause I'm on my phone but you could find it

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Bulls up to third seed. If Rose comes back and shows no loss of talent and meshes well with the team, then I can see us getting second seed. A lot of ifs and buts right now though.


----------



## Notorious

Don't be surprised if Chicago gets first seed once again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Bulls: 20-6 within the East/6-10 against the West. They still aren't that good and this isn't me trolling, they're just winning within the incredibly weak conference. unk2


----------



## Ether

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Rumors going around about a three way trade between Boston, LA and Memphis. Boston gets Pau Gasol, LA gets Rudy Gay, Memphis gets Paul Pierce.

Suicide imminent if Pau Gasol becomes a Celtic.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

last night proved kobe is going to need to accept his role as a facilitator this season if he wants to put his team into the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I would certainly bank on that trade not happening.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Not gonna happen.. Gay's contract is huge and still has three years left.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Ether said:


>


That was awesome!!! :bron


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

notorious how do you bash pierce and then say you don't want pau in exchange for him?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Pau Gasol would be a mess playing in Celtics


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Pau Gasol would be a mess playing in Celtics


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

elaborate


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Because I think Pau is a soft pussy and I don't want his contract.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

I honestly just think Pau needs a change of scenery. If he can start getting those offensive boards again, I'd be happy with it.

Pau was still a beast just 6 months ago so I think the talent is still there.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Ok maybe not a complete mess, Gasol would give them a boost in the offense and they need another big guy. Buut what I meant to say was there are other teams he would suit much better. Houston Rockets needs a big man and he can fill that position.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

he would make the celtics a better rebounding team and would take pressure off garnett in the post.

@notorious


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

And we would also be forced to start Jeff Green and have to pay Pau $19 mil per year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Notorious said:


> Because I think Pau is a soft pussy and I don't want his contract.


:gasol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Would much rather trade for J.J. Hickson or Marreese Speights, younger and cheaper guys then having to take on 19 mil for an aging big man when this team isn't/shouldn't be in win-now mode because they have no shot at winning the title.

Why pay 38 mil for the next two seasons for a 30+ year old declining big man when the Celtics will likely be rebuilding next year? Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

maybe ainge thinks you can win the title since you took the heat to seven last year


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

so you dont like soft pussy?


----------



## Xile44

WOW! Deron has 20 points in the 1st quarter so far


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Harrison Barnes with another sick dunk


----------



## Dub

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

God damn that was beautiful


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Bulls lost fuck. At least Knicks also lost and Brookyln looks like they're going to lose So our position remains the same.


----------



## Xile44

Hope Pacers lose and ill feel better about today


----------



## Xile44

Hope Pacers lose and ill feel better about today


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

BASED KYRIE.

32 points tonight including the gamewinner. BASED UNCLE DREW.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Man, Kyrie was ice cold with that GW.. He's something else.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

DAT MOVE by Crawford


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

DAT MOVE by Crawford.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*


----------



## peep4life

Kyrie and Lebron are going to kill it when the combine their talents in 14

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Blake Griffin is in my fave five dawwwwg.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Fucking KYRIE~!

Nuggets looking damn good tonight.


----------



## Xile44

Lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

So if what I'm reading is correct, the Lakers will have to pay $126.57 million in luxury tax fines next year with the new CBA rules kicking if they keep their current core intact.

JFC.


----------



## peep4life

That core isn't lasting two more weeks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

:bron


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Jesus Christ, man. Kyrie is too good. He's quickly becoming one of my favorite players in the league.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

DAT JC crossover :lmao


----------



## WWE

Irving just walked up to the 3 point line and shot it like it was nothing, wow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Dude got crossed up so bad, he stopped playing D.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*






Can he beat Kobe though :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Knicks Bulls Nets Pacers all lost, bad day for the top East teams


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Dude got crossed up so bad, he stopped playing D.


:lol yea he rage quit. "fuck dis shit!"


----------



## Ether

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

Lawson, Parker, KYRIE, and Kemba with the games of the night. Jrue Holiday & Deron also had great games, good day for PGs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley*

JC makes it look so easy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Ray Allen makes his return to Boston today.

I hope he doesn't get booed. When he first enters the game I hope he gets cheered, he was great for this franchise when he was here, hit many big shots for us, helped us win a title. I'll never forget how Ray played his ass off against the Bulls in 2009 in one of the greatest playoff series ever.

Now after he makes his first entrance into the game...then I'm all for the booing. He's on the opposite side, shouldn't be cheered after that.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Why do the Celtics continue to get on TV even though they suck!


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Aren't all TV games made/agreed on before the season?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Schedule and what games air on ESPN/TNT/ABC/NBATV are decided before the season starts, I'm sure the schedule makers just like most people didn't expect the Celtics to be as bad as they've been this season.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Im jusy so sick of seeing the same damn teams, especially the Celtics and Heat.

Gimme more Warriors & Grizzlies games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

The Warriors will have a lot more national TV games next year especially since they'll be expected to be good and they play late games.

The Grizzlies won't have that many. They're a small market team that isn't that popular among casuals.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

yea, hope they cheer ray.... we've seen what this team has become without him. c's get up for these games, so it should be entertaining. watching them lately has sucked, u can tell in there body language they don't even think they can win anymore, which is the opposite of how this team used to be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I don't really think it's as much losing Ray but it's the fact that Terry is playing so bad and one of the reasons is Doc Rivers. Doc is pretty much trying to force JET to play a carbon-copy of Ray Allen and that's just not JET. He won't let JET be the JET he was in Dallas.

I think Courtney Lee should get JET's PT. He deserves it, he's been working his ass off as of late on both ends.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> I don't really think it's as much losing Ray but it's the fact that Terry is playing so bad and one of the reasons is Doc Rivers. Doc is pretty much trying to force JET to play a carbon-copy of Ray Allen and that's just not JET. He won't let JET be the JET he was in Dallas.
> 
> I think Courtney Lee should get JET's PT. He deserves it, he's been working his ass off as of late on both ends.


agreed on lee. i think father time has just caught up to terry. yea, he's not exactly been able to play his game here, but he has had plenty of touches and opportunities, and hasn't been able to seize them. anyway, u aren't gonna take away any minutes from rondo, and let terry stay on ball, so that's just the way it is.... if terry can't thrive off ball, he's just not a good fit on the team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Father time looks like it's caught up with Pierce too.

I think Doc needs to go with Pop method and rest Pierce & KG for a couple games. Who knows Sullinger or Green may shine if they start. The team doesn't have much to lose right now.


----------



## WWE

Allen got booed haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

they played a video tribute and the fans gave him a standing O. Then they boo'd. What do you expect them to cheer him the whole night?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Rumors going around that Rondo has a torn ACL.

Kiss this season goodbye. TANK TIME. :mark: :mark:

Nerlens Noel will be a great Celtic. He gets to live his dream of playing for his favorite team, what an honor.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Rumors going around that Rondo has a torn ACL.
> 
> Kiss this season goodbye. TANK TIME. :mark: :mark:
> 
> Nerlens Noel will be a great Celtic. He gets to live his dream of playing for his favorite team, what an honor.


Wow. I went to get a shape up and never like to see that injury happen. Celtics need to rebuild. If there was any more of an indication it is now.

They already got Sullinger as a good piece, doubt they would even get a top 10 pick anyway

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

My dream scenario is a three way trade between the Celtics, Clippers and Jazz. In the scenario the Jazz gets Rondo, the Celtics get Bledsoe & Favors and the Clippers get Courtney Lee and draft picks from both teams.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

good night sweet rondo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Trade KG, Pierce and JET to contenders. Give them a chance to win another ring. Rebuilding time.


----------



## JY57

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Yikes. Rondo torn his ACL. I feel sad for him and Celtic fans. Being a big Bulls and Rose fan its painful to hear something about that


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

So I'm guessing Kyrie will take his place as ASG starter and Deron Williams will be selected him as his replacement in the ASG.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

If Boston does indeed miss the playoffs, Stern would rig the fuck out of the lottery to give them a top 5 pick.



Notorious said:


> My dream scenario is a three way trade between the Celtics, Clippers and Jazz. In the scenario the Jazz gets Rondo, the Celtics get Bledsoe & Favors and the Clippers get Courtney Lee and draft picks from both teams.


Too bad neither team would do that. eyton


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

now lets see how many Commercials, Ads, and YouTube videos they make for "The Return of Rondo!"

probably none.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



WWF said:


> If Boston does indeed miss the playoffs, Stern would rig the fuck out of the lottery to give them a top 5 pick.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad neither team would do that. eyton


I'm pretty sure the Jazz would've traded Derrick Favors for Rondo before the ACL tear.

The only question mark would've been the Clippers.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

double post


----------



## Joel

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Sad to hear about Rondo. Always enjoy watching that guy make plays. Hope his surgery and revovery goes well.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Hopefully not

Jrue>>>>Deron this season


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Ether said:


> Hopefully not
> 
> Holiday>>>>>>>


Kyrie is more popular man.

There's no way they start Jrue Holiday over Kyrie.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I meant Jrue>Deron

Kyrie obviously deserves his spot, Deron wouldn't. 19/9/4 on 46%>17/8/3 on 41%


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Jrue already made the ASG.

Rondo's replacement in the game will likely be a PG, most likely either Deron Williams or Brandon Jennings. I doubt they would add another big man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> I'm pretty sure the Jazz would've traded Derrick Favors for Rondo before the ACL tear.
> 
> The only question mark would've been the Clippers.


I doubt it. Both Millsap and Jefferson are in the final year of their contracts, why would they trade the guy who'd be the future of their team? 

I don't see why the Clippers would trade the hottest trade commodity in the NBA for Courtney Lee and picks. They are a contender, they're not looking for picks, they're looking for bona fide talent.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Oh my bad, didn't look at anyone after the starters and seeing Chandler made it

Neither of them really deserve it, if I had to pick my poison it would be Deron but he wouldn't even be the first person off the Nets I'd pick, probably not the second either to be honest


----------



## Joel

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Should just ask :rose1 if he's available to come and play.


----------



## Aid

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Replace Rondo with Rose for the All Star game and make it Rose's big debut. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I'd really like to see how Jeff Green would do as a starter if Pierce should get traded.

Who knows, he may surprise.

Nah I doubt it. Desperation setting in. :bron3


----------



## Joel

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Disgusting dunk from Green.

lolBosh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

HOLY SHIT FUTURE.


----------



## Aid

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Celtics are currently beating the current champs without Rondo. lolHeat.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

History suggests that Rondo won't be replaces by another PG. Probably Lopez, or some shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

DOC RIVERS PLESAE FUCK OFF.

SICK OF THESE GODDAMN PAUL PIERCE ISOS.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*










Rondo news is devestating, got to try and eek this game out for a morale boost. Pierce short on a couple here but will swish the game winner.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Pierce to Memphis for Rudy Gay.
KG to OKC for Perkins, Lamb and the Raptors pick.
JET & Bass to Portland for J.J. Hickson and a pick.
Sign Delonte West.

West/Lee
Bradley/Lamb
Gay/Green
Hickson/Sullinger
Perkins/Wilcox

Idk man, I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Champ

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

allen gonna allen


----------



## Joel

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Bad, bad turnover there for the Celtics.


----------



## Champ

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:bron2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

LEBRON IS SO NOT CLUTCH. LECHOKE LELELLELLEL


----------



## Joel

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



WWF said:


> LEBRON IS SO NOT CLUTCH. LECHOKE LELELLELLEL


Last season called. It wants its joke back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I wish the Celtics had a player like LeBron that could clearly shove players out of the way on drives and nothing gets called.

Oh well, sucks to suck.


----------



## Xile44

It'd be a travesty if Deron gets in as Rondos replacement instead of Lopez. But don't they replace guards with guards?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

It depends.

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.

I remember a couple of years ago David Lee replaced Allen Iverson.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Stop shooting Pierce, you fool.


----------



## WWE

Wade could of easily gotten a shooting foul

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Xile44 said:


> It'd be a travesty if Deron gets in as Rondos replacement instead of Lopez. But don't they replace guards with guards?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Not necessarily. In '09, Bosh was replaced with Mo Williams. In '10, Iverson replaced by David Lee and Roy replaced by Kaman. So, position doesn't appear to matter, though Love replaced Ming in '11 and Rondo replaced Joe Johnson in '12.

*Edit:* There were other G's replaced by G's in 2010 as well. I don't think position in a major consideration in replacement, just the best player left off.


----------



## Xile44

Ah alright.

Good game going on. Feels like a playoff game

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

It might depend on the reserve selections.

Because you know you have 5 starters (2 backcourt, 3 frontcourt), and then the reserves (2 backcourt, 3 frontcourt, 2 wildcards).

So I'm guessing you'd have to have a replacement that would still stay true to the rules. So in this case, Rondo would have to be replaced by a guard unless Paul George is classified as one.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

DAT PIERCE


----------



## MrMister

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

JFC these fuckers couldn't hit a basket for like 10 minutes.

Still a really tense game though.

RIP Rondo. Did he just get injured? Tough break.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Fun game. Nice to see the Celtics put up a fight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

FUTURE WITH DAT DEFENSE :mark: :mark: :mark:

Dammit. Ray Allen gamewinner coming up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Pierce WOATING, CLUTCHING, then WOATING again.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Battier :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3


----------



## Champ

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

lbj has to do everything..

disgusting performance from wade in both overtime periods.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Bosh had some huge rebounds and Miami couldn't do shit with them. While it was HIGH DRAMA, both teams missed some really good looks in those OT's.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Great win by the Celtics but they need to pack it up on the season and trade Garnett.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



MrMister said:


> Bosh had some huge rebounds and Miami couldn't do shit with them. While it was HIGH DRAMA, both teams missed some really good looks in those OT's.


You watched a basketball game? :mcgee


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Wade was held scoreless in the final 16 minutes of the game. And he was being guarded by Jason Terry and Barbosa for most of it. lel.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Looks like we get good teammate Kobe with 4 assists in the first quarter. This might actually be a game.


----------



## Xile44

George should start next to Wade in All star game


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

wade isn't washed up or anything ha. most exciting win of the season, bittersweet though, since it comes a few hours after hearing the season is over. ainge will definately blow it up now.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> Wade was held scoreless in the final 16 minutes of the game. And he was being guarded by Jason Terry and Barbosa for most of it. lel.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Xile44 said:


> George should start next to Wade in All star game


He should. But you know they'll give it to Kyrie. He has popularity on his side.

Not there's anything wrong with Kyrie staring since UNCLE DREW is pretty great.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> He should. But you know they'll give it to Kyrie. He has popularity on his side.
> 
> Not there's anything wrong with Kyrie staring since UNCLE DREW is pretty great.


Holiday or PG are more deserving than Irving but yeah Irving will probably start

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

So I guess the Lakers have finally figured out that Kobe shooting less which leads to them getting others more involved makes them better....


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I honestly never understood Bryant when it comes to scoring. he is OBSESSED with it, even though he is a great fucking playmaker. I know people will likely disagree due to his BALLHOGGISH ways throughout his career, but when he is actually setting up others it's beautiful to watch. alas this won't last like it never has throughout the years, but at least it's during it for the time being.


----------



## WWE

Kobe is already nearing a triple double

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

lol at Westbrook

Not watching the game, but I heard Kobe was guarding him. He's doing a fucking number on him if that's true, not to mention putting up 6/6/7


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

KOBE DA GOD can do everything, literally, when he tries to. :mark:

too bad that trying part doesn't happen nearly enough anymore.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Kobe has been great with his playmaking. Assists don't even tell all the story because he's created quite a few goods looks they haven't converted on. MWP's activity on defense has been good. 

Chuckwell Westbrick or more like Westair in this game has been horrendous to watch.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Aid180 said:


> Celtics are currently beating the current champs without Rondo. lolHeat.





Notorious said:


> DOC RIVERS PLESAE FUCK OFF.
> 
> SICK OF THESE GODDAMN PAUL PIERCE ISOS.





Irish Jet said:


> Stop shooting Pierce, you fool.





Ether said:


> DAT PIERCE





Perfect Poster said:


> Fun game. Nice to see the Celtics put up a fight.





Stall_19 said:


> Great win by the Celtics but they need to pack it up on the season and trade Garnett.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Pau>Pringles.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Wouldn't be surprised if Ainge trades KG and Pierce for some expirings. End of an era for Boston.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Hey Lebron, you can get near triple doubles at will? So can Kobe. :kobe


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:kobe had this shit from the start.

Best all around performance from the Lakers all season against a good team. Even with Howard as pretty much a non factor.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Pau>Dwight. TRADE DWIGHT.


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Looks like Doc Rivers is staying for a bit longer Notorious. 

:kobe with another 14 assists, where's the hog memes now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

So Magic will you admit that Kobe's ballhogging was hurting the team and they're better now that he's actually passing?


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

lol no. that's an absurd statement since he was hardly ball hogging. he was hitting an efficient rate of his shots. I'll admit that when he becomes an amazing playmaker we win more, but to say he was hurting us by hitting a high percentage of his shots is fucking retarded notorious. he was doing fine, it was the rest of the team that was slumping and now he's the one setting the up which is helping.d on't spin this as a fault on him when it was a fault on the team for not converting their chances and a fault on nash for not doing the job he was brought in to do and the only thing he has done in his career.


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

^^^:kobe5


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

What a fail :bron2


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

gotta get gasol to boston now, especially with rondo out. any shitty pg can dump it in to him in the post. kg and gasol playing together, that'd work like the slaves over at nike. pierce can finish his career in his hometown, see ya.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Pau is a soft bitch.


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Rondo out for the whole season. Fuck, would that include playoffs if they make it?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Whatever makes you feel better Magic.

Must be just a coincidence that the team plays better when Kobe shoots less and gets the other players on the team involved more.

Also LOL at alluding to Kobe not ballhogging because of his shooting percentages. Like him shooting 46% means he wasn't ballhogging.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Posterizer said:


> Rondo out for the whole season. Fuck, would that include playoffs if they make it?


he's done till next december i'd guess. lol'd at him telling cedric maxwell he'd be back in 2 weeks. gasol's not soft. he's not a bruiser, but he's got some fight in him, and kg will bring it out even more.


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

^^^lmao 2 weeks from torn anterior cruciate ligament in his right knee.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

ha yup. rondo is always on point with the dry humor.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> Whatever makes you feel better Magic.
> 
> Must be just a coincidence that the team plays better when Kobe shoots less and gets the other players on the team involved more.
> 
> Also LOL at alluding to Kobe not ballhogging because of his shooting percentages. Like him shooting 46% means he wasn't ballhogging.


The team also plays better when other players on the team actually fucking convert their shots. Once again, you're trying to spin this as a fault on Kobe for no reason. OMG KOBE IS PLAYING AMAZING, WHY WASN'T HE AVERAGING 14 ASSISTS THE WHOLE SEASON?!?! Nash has failed us in every way and it's pretty heartbreaking to see, but Kobe shouldn't be blamed for not being the playermaker when that is hardly his role. yes he can do it, and he did do it during the time when Nash was out, but it isn't supposed to be his job to do and it will just tire him out more during the season.

He was shooting a high percentage for most of the season until he hit a really bad slump on that road trip.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

*I'm inconsolable over the Rondo injury. I'm not a Celtic fan but I'm a huge Rondo fan. 

:hayden*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I'm just saying, it's no coincidence that the team is playing better now that Kobe is passing more and the Lakers are getting everyone on the team involved.

@chico: Fuck Pau. I'd rather keep Pierce and let him retire after this season or amnesty him than have to deal to pay $40 mil to Pau for the next two years.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> I'm just saying, it's no coincidence that the team is playing better now that Kobe is passing more and the Lakers are getting everyone on the team involved.
> 
> @chico: Fuck Pau. I'd rather keep Pierce and let him retire after this season or amnesty him than have to deal to pay $40 mil to Pau for the next two years.


it's not our money, worth it to me. makes them drastically better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Yes it's not our money but it fucks up the Celtics salary cap.

How are we gonna be rebuilding properly when we have to pay 20 mil a year to a declining big man on the wrong side of 30? It's pointless to trade for Pau, especially now with Rondo gone for this season and maybe part of next season. This team is not in win-now mode and that would be a pointless acquisition.


----------



## AJ

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Just got into the NBA tonight, I'm gonna' start following it, I might get a team eventually, I've read a lot about it, and I like the feeling of history and reputation a club has, so once I watched a decent bit too I might start supporting a sole team. 

I don't need to know like that the Boston Celtics are the most successful franchise and that the Bobcats are not or anything:

But I was wondering if there was anything you thought is generally interesting information about the NBA, whether it's how fans/teams perceive other fans/teams in your opinion, or whatever.

Looking forward to everything about it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Where are you from? Usually good to support your local team.

Otherwise Bulls is a good option


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> Yes it's not our money but it fucks up the Celtics salary cap.
> 
> How are we gonna be rebuilding properly when we have to pay 20 mil a year to a declining big man on the wrong side of 30? It's pointless to trade for Pau, especially now with Rondo gone for this season and maybe part of next season. This team is not in win-now mode and that would be a pointless acquisition.


i think with rondo being gone, it's even more important to get gasol. they could still potentially win with him, but with pierce, there is 0 chance. also need to get reddick. need that consistant 3 point shooter when gasol is doubled. it's gonna happen, i can feel it. i don't care about rebuilding, i wanna win now, gotta take life one day at a time(plus i win 4 g's if they win the title)


----------



## AJ

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Posterizer said:


> Where are you from? Usually good to support your local team.
> 
> Otherwise Bulls is a good option


Haha, I may go with the bulls, but I'm not from/in the USA, I liked some of the stuff I seen of the Bulls earlier, in terms of your team in general.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

celtics are not winning the championship without Rondo. It's a pipedream chico, there is no way in hell it actually happens.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

my brains agrees with u, but my gut tells me they still have a shot. not really though, i just forced it to.


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Yea their chances were bot that great even with Rondo. Now that he's out, they're out of contention,


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> I'm just saying, it's no coincidence that the team is playing better now that Kobe is passing more and the Lakers are getting everyone on the team involved.
> 
> @chico: Fuck Pau. I'd rather keep Pierce and let him retire after this season or amnesty him than have to deal to pay $40 mil to Pau for the next two years.


You're right it isn't. Kobe is such an awful teammate, easily the worst in the league. How *DARE
* he not consistently be our main facilitator, main scoring option, as well as having to guard the opposing team's best perimeter player while only playing 39 minutes per game, like he can't even mange 40+. clearly he isn't doing enough for the team, what an absolute bum. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Calm down, man.

I was just fucking with you for the most part.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

It wasn't completely directed at your comments but more about the general criticisms Kobe receives in general. Yes I realize he needs to pass more and playmake more, but a lot of the time when he does players also don't convert. And yes I realize he needs to give a better effort on defense throughout the night and not keep letting his man beat him when he's looking over to possibly give some help/try to pick a pass. And yes I also realize there are nights he shoots us out of games and takes too many shots when he shouldn't be taking them, but at the exact same time he also usually is pulling us back from games when we're down 15+ in the second half without taking a break, he's the one expected to keep Pau/Dwight involved(not Nash, the best passing point guard of his generation), while ensuring the other team's point guard(that is usually more athletic and younger than Kobe) doesn't absolutely rape our team.

Kobe isn't Lebron, he's not in the prime of his career with endless amounts of energy/athleticism at his disposal. It's even more frustrating when Kobe has a great night and the team loses it's because Kobe didn't do enough and when Lebron loses the blame is placed on everyone but him. The guy is nearing the end of his career and yet he's still supposed to do literally everything and I just find that absolutely ridiculous as there is no way he has the energy to do it. If Kobe keeps doing what he's doing it won't even matter if we make the playoffs, he'll have nothing left to give by season's end.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Another day, another GW for Melo


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:carmelo Drops another 40.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bzyg6cb
http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bebyld4 + Toronto 2013 1st rounder

thoughts on those deals Notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

- Do not want Marvin Williams and his contract. It's bad enough we already have Jeff Green. Would prefer to keep Sullinger as well. But of course I'd love to acquire Favors. Idk, I'm torn on that one.

- Yes I would if the Raptors pick is included.


----------



## Xile44

Am I the only one who thinks Chandler is a tad over rated? Knicks are still a bad rebounding team and there Defense is inconsistent. Dude had 2 points and 3 Reb in 36 min and only has 5 combined field goal attempts his last 3 games

Melo once again carrying his team tonight
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Yes, he isn't as good as he was last season and some games he's either looked out of it/exhausted (first loss vs Memphis). Saying that, he's still the defenses anchor and you can't base his impact off a box score. Being totally unbiased, Lopez deserved to be in the ASG over him, but oh well. Hopefully he get's in as Rondos replacement


----------



## Xile44

Ether said:


> Yes, he isn't as good as he was last season and some games he's either looked out of it/exhausted (first loss vs Memphis). Saying that, he's still the defenses anchor and you can't base his impact off a box score. Being totally unbiased, Lopez deserved to be in the ASG over him, but oh well. Hopefully he get's in as Rondos replacement


And I think this shows more about Melo than anything. Dude has carried the Knicks like hell all season.

Woodson plays Tyson to much minutes. But you guys don't have a back up. Maybe get K Mart?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Notorious said:


> - Do not want Marvin Williams and his contract. It's bad enough we already have Jeff Green. Would prefer to keep Sullinger as well. But of course I'd love to acquire Favors. Idk, I'm torn on that one.
> 
> - Yes I would if the Raptors pick is included.


Marvin's contract could be useful, though. Coming into next season, it'll be expiring, and it could net you guys picks from teams looking to shed salary, or they could keep him and have $8 million off of the cap.


----------



## Ether

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Agreed, but there's also been some games where the supporting cast stepped up. JR going 2-15 then hitting a huge 3 with no hesitation is a good example, or Kidd's 3 vs Brooklyn, or Chandlers offensive tips that roll back to a Knick and give us a new 24. It's just a different team, STAT has been stepping up too. 12/4 on 50% in 22 MPG is great.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



Posterizer said:


> Looks like Doc Rivers is staying for a bit longer Notorious.
> 
> :kobe with another 14 assists, *where's the hog memes now*


They told Kobe he could be whatever he wanted, so he became Rondo!

Oh shit dont mention rondo.. hes out for the season!!!:bron3


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Kobe could be a center if he wanted to. :kobe. lol jk

Celtics winning was pretty admirable. It's going too be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Get out of here with this 'KOBE ISN'T A BALLHOG ANYMORE' shit. He's had more assists than FGA just FIVE TIMES in his career, two of which are these past two games. Five games out of 1,205. That's 0.0041% of his games.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

How does this look? @Notorious 
http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bdre9s5


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Why the hell would Toronto do that?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



> lukash MAYYN ‏@lukashMAYYN
> @kobebryant @LadyVB24 but..... #SheWasntWithYouShootingInTheGym
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
> @lukashMAYYN no, she wasn't. She was busy raising our kids #nonanny #respectmothers


I can't. Shit is too much. Never seen more unintentional hilarity on twitter. :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



> Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
> 
> Pedicure.. Very necessary. Take care of ur feet. Ur feet will take care of you. #countonnocorns lol pic.twitter.com/Qk4LcMgn


:kobe3


----------



## Joel

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

#countonnocorns :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

I love this man, never knew he was so funny. You would think that this is a parody account reading these tweets.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



WWF said:


> Why the hell would Toronto do that?


Toronto gets to unload Landry Fields, acquire some guard depth and Jeff Green who would be the main trade piece they would want.


----------



## Magic

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

why in the hell would they want Jeff Green when he`s fucking awful?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

Him dunking on Bosh's face yesterday would be enough for me.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

yea jeff green is awful..

He just came back from heart surgery. He had to re-learn how to WALK! And hasnt always played consistant minutes this year either. I think if he got as many minutes as he did in OKC he can average 17 and 7 like he did over there. I only have 1 problem with Jeff.. He needs to get MEAN get TOUGH!

Yesterday was a start for him. He was yelling at KG and Pierce. He attacked the rim and had a huge dunk, he was being aggressive, making 3's, and played good D on LeBron down the stretch. He just needs to become consistent and do this every night to earn his contract. Im not ready to trade, nor give up on him just yet.


----------



## JM

AARON GRAY

Andrew Bogut #thereturn

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*

:[email protected] trade machine

I'm sure Raptors fans would have a heart attack is they got Garbosa back.


----------



## JM

Ya fuck that shit.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM

as long as we dont trade AARON GRAY I'm not that mad though.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING*



StarzNBarz said:


> yea jeff green is awful..
> 
> He just came back from heart surgery. He had to re-learn how to WALK! And hasnt always played consistant minutes this year either. I think if he got as many minutes as he did in OKC he can average 17 and 7 like he did over there. I only have 1 problem with Jeff.. He needs to get MEAN get TOUGH!
> 
> Yesterday was a start for him. He was yelling at KG and Pierce. He attacked the rim and had a huge dunk, he was being aggressive, making 3's, and played good D on LeBron down the stretch. He just needs to become consistent and do this every night to earn his contract. Im not ready to trade, nor give up on him just yet.


I agree. When Jeff plays aggressive, he is very much worth that contract. Problem is, we just don't know what Jeff Green we're gonna get.

I remember reading that Jeff won't actually be fully 100% until at least March. Makes me wonder if that plays a part.


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

http://www.nba.com/video/games/nets...bkn-play3.nba/index.html?cid=nba_12_twitter_L


----------



## Xile44

Good thing Deron goes into Wednesday with a hot hand hope we beat the Heat.

Inb4 the heat wear there all black Jerseys in BK

LOL at thinking AI will join a D League team

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

AI is still god. someone sign him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

A.I. is such garbage now.

Would be better off signing STARBURY THE CHAMPION


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I kinda want to see AI back. Even though I hate the guy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Meanwhile, the Rockets are blowing out the Jazz by 48...


----------



## Champ

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

bargs and calderon for rudy









do it, colangelo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Knowing Colangelo he'll trade Lowry, Ed Davis and Ross for Rudy Gay.


----------



## Arcade

Holy Shit, the Rockets beat the living shit out of the Jazz. 45 point blowout victory.


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

lolol at Cousins latest tweet.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Fuck the Jazz. That is all.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



JM said:


> lolol at Cousins latest tweet.


What did he say?


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

demarcus cousins ‏@boogiecousins
Pray for me ...


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

He say that because he hates his team?


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I would guess because he's an egomaniac.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

That makes sense.

They gotta just trade him, i don't think he will he ever get better.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Why do you hate AI, JM?

Still mad cause of 01?


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Wut? Is it really necessary to explain why anyone would dislike AI?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Nah, was legit wondering if your dislike stemmed from the 01 series or not. Y'know the series he dropped 50 twice all on that ass. 

But thanks for making it clear.


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Mostly because he's always conducted himself like a complete horse's ass.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Took me a while to find this thread. 

:harden 45 point win over Jazz


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Posterizer said:


> Took me a while to find this thread.


Can you explain this to me?

There's a small list of sticky threads. This thread is one of them. Start from the top of the list and work your way down. You see it, you click it. This should all happen before you can say one-one thousand. Come on now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

jm hates anyone with a personality, obviously, he only likes ******* such as Ray Ray.


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I don't think you have any idea who I like and don't like UDFK. Certainly not enough to create any generalized trends.


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I also don`t care. :kobe

judging by your sig, you do like scrubs though. :bron2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Bogut~! 

The big man played hard. I listened to the game and watched it on TV on an airplane from Phoenix to San Francisco. Sweet, much-needed win for the Warriors!

Poor Steph and his ankle, though.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Just put NBA in the title, you mo-mo. Also not hard.

Anyone know when Derrick Rose is supposed to be back? I saw video of him working out the other day, obviously not full speed, but I'm thinking a February return? Maybe they hold him back longer?


----------



## Joel

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Should be some time after the All Star game. Can't wait.


----------



## JM

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Aaron Gra(e)y is the most recognizable name in the NBA and he's in the title. How much easier can it get here? Even a 90 year old Russian mennonite living life by simple means in the Lower Barton Creek Colony in Belize knows who Aaron Fucking Gra(e)y is. 

NBA is redundant. If you can't find the thread amongst a small (but good god should be smaller) list of stickies then there are much bigger issues here. MUCH BIGGER

In other news, Golden State with Bogut are going to be a tough team to beat. Athletic, knock down shooters, strong in the paint on both ends of the floor. WOWZERS. If Curry is hurt again though they aren't nearly as scary.


----------



## WWE

Spurs on an 8 game winning streak and their next 5 games should be easy going for them.

Once again they are off the radar, best record in the west and the best record in the league at 36-11 (.766). BUT LETS TALK ABOUT DEM STRUGGLING LAKERS. :kobe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

JIMMY G. BUCKETS


----------



## Coffey

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

EDIT: Nevermind, beaten by Cycloneon. I should read the thread before replying...

Still, Spurs are playing good to the surprise of no one. I don't think they're best team in basketball good but here we are!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Curry getting hurt is why they signed Jack, I'll be interested to see how it plays out, I don't think they'll miss much of a step.


----------



## Aid

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



JM said:


> Can you explain this to me?
> 
> There's a small list of sticky threads. This thread is one of them. Start from the top of the list and work your way down. You see it, you click it. This should all happen before you can say one-one thousand. Come on now.



2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS
BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...
January 2013 Transfer Window Discussion Thread
Tennis Discussion Thread
2012 GIANTS
NFL Thread: HARBOWL - KAEP v #ELITEASFUCK GORE v RICE MUST FLOW 
MMA Discussion Thread

I have to agree with JM here. The only slightly confusing one is 2012 GIANTS for Baseball as The NY Giants also won the championship in 2012, but there is still the obvious NFL thread.

Anyways, the thread should be talking about the greatness of Joakim Noah and the return of the best in the world, :rose1.


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

guis is this the nba thread? I couldn`t tell as ive never heard of this bogut guy or griy or whatever his name is.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

^^^Agree! 

Man everyday get's me more excited for the return of D Rose #THE RETURN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

The Spurs are the best regular season team in the NBA and if I'm not mistaken they have the best regular season winning percentage in the NBA over the last 15 years. Who is really surprised at them doing great?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Bogut is just what Dubs missed, if he can stay healthy and Curry's snkles dont shatter, they are as good as you can be in the West (minus the inexperience).


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

celtics getting calderon and ed davis for pierce would be fantastic. get it done!


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*






:kg3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



> The final tally for Jeff Green defending LeBron James: 3-for-11 shooting (27.3 percent) with one foul and a total of nine points allowed. Given that James averages around a point per possession this season, limiting him to nine points on 12 possessions is a stellar afternoon for Green.


:bron

FUTURE


----------



## Dub

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

God I love those trash talk videos :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

That video :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

12 points and 10 rebounds in 12 minutes. #FreeDrummond


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Notorious said:


> :bron
> 
> FUTURE


:lmao

He took LeBron's confidence away, he didn't even want the ball again.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

:lmao that video


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Aid180 said:


> 12 points and 10 rebounds in 12 minutes. #FreeDrummond


#FreeDrummond
#FreeBledsoe
#FreeFavors

THE MOVEMENT WILL NOT BE STOPPED.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> #FreeDrummond
> #FreeBledsoe
> #FreeFavors
> #FreeBrooks
> 
> THE MOVEMENT WILL NOT BE STOPPED.


Any 1 else ?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## bw281

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

New jersey sucks. Americas shithole


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I would've put Sullinger on the list but Doc finally came to his senses and benched Brandon Bass for him.


----------



## Xile44

bw281 said:


> New jersey sucks. Americas shithole


Thanks for contributing to the thread dickwad


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Notorious said:


> #FreeDrummond
> #FreeBledsoe
> #FreeFavors
> 
> THE MOVEMENT WILL NOT BE STOPPED.


Maybe if Boston trades Fab Melo and 2015's 1st round pick, they can get them all!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Drummond, Favors and Bledsoe are not worth Fab Melo.

Maybe Wilcox, Jason Terry and a 2nd rounder or something.

Anyway...



> The Memphis Grizzlies and Toronto Raptors are moving closer to finalizing a Rudy Gay trade, but are still searching for a third team to take Jose Calderon.
> 
> The Grizzlies would receive a young member of the Raptors and a future pick, according to sources.
> 
> "With so many quality point guards, they're struggling to find a spot for Calderon," one league general manager said.
> 
> Memphis has sought to acquire Terrence Ross, but the Raptors have ruled him untouchable.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

The Cavs should have taken Drummond over Waiters.


----------



## Moustache

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Notorious said:


> Drummond, Favors and Bledsoe are not worth Fab Melo.
> 
> Maybe Wilcox, Jason Terry and a 2nd rounder or something.
> 
> Anyway...


Drummond and Melo are nowhere near the same stratosphere in terms of trade value. Melo and this year's Celtics lottery pick wouldn't get you Drummond.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I hope you didn't take me seriously.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Why? They have Thompson at PF, Varejao at C, and still managed to get the draft's 2nd best C in Zeller. They had a huge need at SG, and may have filled it. Saying that a team should've picked a certain player over another this early in their careers is fucking stupid.

*Edit:* @ Armor King


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Nah it's not stupid at all to say that Drummond is a much better player than Waiters.

Drummond falling to #9 is a joke. Guy should've been a top 5 pick at least.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

IT'S HALF WAY THROUGH THEIR ROOKIE YEAR

Waiters could easily become the better player, none of us know yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Who cares if it's halfway through the rookie year?

I don't see how anyone who's watched both of them could argue Waiters is better than Drummond or has the potential to be the better player.

Would you rather have Damian Lillard or Austin Rivers?


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

can we all just agree that last year's draft class was indeed very deep. yeah, I think we can. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Easily the best draft since 08.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Notorious said:


> Who cares if it's halfway through the rookie year?
> 
> I don't see how anyone who's watched both of them could argue Waiters is better than Drummond or has the potential to be the better player.
> 
> Would you rather have Damian Lillard or Austin Rivers?


You can't be this fucking dense. 

Drummond may be better NOW, but that does not mean that he'll always be the better player and have the better career. In '09, Tyreke Evans was fucking great, and Jrue Holiday was mediocre. Now, Tyreke is the mediocre player and Holiday is one of the best PGs in the NBA. You're evaluating the draft before anyone has even had a chance to develop, which is moronic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

I'm evaluating them based off potential and from what I've seen so far.

And I fail to see how someone could argue Waiters has been more impressive or that Waiters has more potential than Drummond.

I'm not saying it's impossible for Waiters to be better than Drummond, but I find it highly unlikely that he'll be better than Drummond.

As far as Tyreke and Jrue go, I always thought that Jrue had a lot of potential and was never all that high on Tyreke Evans. I never thought Tyreke would be a star or anything like that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Tyreke numbers were great due to the situation and circumstances of that Kings team. His overall ability wasn't never considered amazing even after putting up Lebron numbers in his rookie year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Why can't he have more potential? It' not like it's a measurable thing, ...... They were both viewed as raw prospects coming out of college, with Waiters having some scoring ability but being a bench player at 'Cuse, and Drummond having the raw skills to be a great big man. I don't see why either is more likely to have a great career than the other.

*Edit:* WHY is NIGG A censored now? :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

MY BAD. :kobe3


or it's because headliner is a ......


also Kobe the GOD playmaker. GOD. and .....s acted like he couldn't pass all these years(at least ignorant fans did) when in reality he was just a ball hog that didn't want to because he's a douche. :kobe4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

You don't see how Drummond is more likely than to have a better career than Waiters? Do you watch the Pistons? Do you watch the Cavs? Waiters averages 14 PPG on 14 shots and shoots 38% from the field. He's shown no signs that he's anything more than another Nick Young, Jordan Crawford, J.R. Smith type player that just comes off the bench and chucks up a bunch of shots and shoots a low percentage.

Meanwhile, Drummond is a 19 year old rookie putting up 7/7/2 in just 20 minutes of play. He's a 13/13/3 guy per 36. Kid got a double-double within 10 minutes tonight. He's one of three centers in the NBA currently to have at least 70+ blocks and 40+ steals. The other two are Joakim Noah & Marc Gasol who both have played 1660 & 1520 min. this season respectively. Drummond has played 879. He's a great rebounder and a great shot blocker. He's one of, if not the most athletic big man currently in the NBA. Drummond is the much better prospect than Waiters and the shit isn't even close.

You bring up Tyreke Evans and Jrue Holiday, which is irrelevant to this argument. I'm not saying Drummond will have a better career than Waiters because he's had a better rookie year. If that's the case I would think Lillard would have the best career of all the 2012 draft picks but I don't. I think Drummond will have the better career because he is the more talented player and he has star potential. Waiters does not. It's that simple. I don't see how anybody who actually watches both Waiters & Drummond can believe he has more potential than Drummond or is more talented. I just don't.


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Drummond will be great if he can maximize his talents and not get lazy. he can SHAQ level good. HIGH LEVEL PRAISE? yeah, but his athletically capable and shows potential to be amazing on defense.


edit: not shaq level good, that was far too much of a hyperbole, it is possible but I don't think it will happen. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

He has the tools to be a great big man.

Great rebounder, great shot blocker, insane athleticism, great work ethic, great at stealing the ball, good passer, good finisher at the rim, his post game also isn't that bad but he doesn't get enough touches in the post.

Right now his biggest and to me, his only significant flaw is his free throw shooting.


----------



## Aid

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Did anyone see WWF's cousin hit the game tying 3 and the game winner against the Mavs? Good shots from Aldridge.


----------



## Magic

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Pau Gasol= +21 in 21 minutes
Dwight Howard= -13 in 36 minutes.


Hey Pringles, I've identified the problem. unk2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Aid180 said:


> Did anyone see WWF's cousin hit the game tying 3 and the game winner against the Mavs? Good shots from Aldridge.


Wasn't just that, but he hit the game-tying three (his first 3 of the season) and then hit the game-winning shot. REPPIN' DA ALDRIDGE NAME. :brees


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Kobe Bryant 14 points 11 Assist 8 Rebounds :kobe

Almost dat triple double


----------



## Nov

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Edited.


----------



## Nov

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

1.MIAMI/8.PHILADELPHIA
MIAMI/BROOKLYN​4.INDIANA/5.BROOKLYN

*MIAMI*/CHICAGO​
2.NEW YORK/7.ATLANTA
NEW YORK/CHICAGO​3.CHICAGO/6.MILWAUKEE


Got bored so decided to go through how I thought the playoffs in the East would turn out and came up with this. Bit of fun, obviously a major injury could derail this quick smart. Any differing opinions?


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Indiana over Brooklyn and CHicago over Miami :rose1


----------



## Nov

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Was tossing up between the Nets and the Pacers, figured someone would disagree with that and I can definitely understand it.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Don't look now but the Lakers have a little winning streak going. They've won three games in a row & it's not exactly like the Thunder are scrubs. It's still really weird to me to see Kobe Bryant having twice as many rebounds as Dwight Howard (and Dwight even played more minutes). Also, New Orleans is not exactly a great team, you should not be letting them go on a 24-4 run on your home court in the fourth quarter. Still, wins are wins & that's what the Lakers need right now.

I'm sort of just waiting for Derek Rose to comeback. I don't think that the Miami Heat are the far & away clear cut best team in the East like some members of the sports media (Stephen A. Smith, I'm looking at you) seem to think. I think the Bulls can beat them if they have Rose for sure & they'll play them hard, with good defense, even without him. I definitely think they have the coaching advantage. I have very little faith in Erik Spoelstra & like Tom Thibodeau quite a lot.

Miami Heat @ Brooklyn Nets & Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns tonight on ESPN. Should be some good stuff.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck Deron might not play due to having the Flu.

Nets are on a 8 game win streak at home
Lebron is also undefeated against the Nets

Hope we keep it close
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44

Nov said:


> 1.MIAMI/8.PHILADELPHIA
> MIAMI/BROOKLYN​4.INDIANA/5.BROOKLYN
> 
> *MIAMI*/CHICAGO​
> 2.NEW YORK/7.ATLANTA
> NEW YORK/CHICAGO​3.CHICAGO/6.MILWAUKEE
> 
> 
> Got bored so decided to go through how I thought the playoffs in the East would turn out and came up with this. Bit of fun, obviously a major injury could derail this quick smart. Any differing opinions?


I don't think NY remains at the 2nd spot.

If Pacers and Nets play it could go either way but who ever gets home court in that series will likely win

Hawks could be a tough 7th seed to beat. All depends on how Josh Smith performs.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

DERRICK ROSE TAKING FULL CONTACT PRACTICE NOW :cheer


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

#THERETURN
#THEREDKNIGHTRISES

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> #THERETURN
> #THEREDKNIGHTRISES
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Why are we using hashtags on a forum? #LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

According to Reggie Evans, LeBron is no different than Andray Blatche.

lel.

Also Mario Chalmers believes he's an elite PG, Monta Ellis thinks he's on the same level as Wade & Kobe and Chris Bosh thinks he became a HOF lock in 2008.

Oh I love the deluded confidence players have.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

The participants in the Rising Stars Challenge have been announced.

*Rookies*
Harrison Barnes
Bradley Beal
Anthony Davis
Andre Drummond
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Damian Lillard
Alexey Shved
Dion Waiters
Tyler Zeller
*Sophomores*
Kenneth Faried
Kyrie Irving
Brandon Knight
Kawhi Leonard
Chandler Parsons
Klay Thompson
Tristan Thompson
Nikola Vucevic
Kemba Walker

I'm not sure if they're doing the Chuck vs. Shaq thing again. I hope not, I'd much prefer them go back to the Rookies vs. Sophomores game instead of mixing them.


----------



## Xile44

Only 9 for each team?


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Notorious said:


> The participants in the Rising Stars Challenge have been announced.
> 
> *Rookies*
> Harrison Barnes
> Bradley Beal
> Anthony Davis
> Andre Drummond
> Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
> Damian Lillard
> Alexey Shved
> Dion Waiters
> Tyler Zeller
> *Sophomores*
> Kenneth Faried
> Kyrie Irving
> Brandon Knight
> Kawhi Leonard
> Chandler Parsons
> Klay Thompson
> Tristan Thompson
> Nikola Vucevic
> Kemba Walker
> 
> I'm not sure if they're doing the Chuck vs. Shaq thing again. I hope not, I'd much prefer them go back to the Rookies vs. Sophomores game instead of mixing them.


Fans get to vote for the starting 5 for each team so it's prob back to the original format.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Notorious said:


> The participants in the Rising Stars Challenge have been announced.
> 
> *Rookies*
> Harrison Barnes
> Bradley Beal
> Anthony Davis
> Andre Drummond
> Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
> Damian Lillard
> Alexey Shved
> Dion Waiters
> Tyler Zeller
> *Sophomores*
> Kenneth Faried
> Kyrie Irving
> Brandon Knight
> Kawhi Leonard
> Chandler Parsons
> Klay Thompson
> Tristan Thompson
> Nikola Vucevic
> Kemba Walker
> 
> I'm not sure if they're doing the Chuck vs. Shaq thing again. I hope not, I'd much prefer them go back to the Rookies vs. Sophomores game instead of mixing them.


No Jimmy Buckets, no care.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

VUCEVIC


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Wait who is replacing ROndo?


----------



## Xile44

Gay to the Raptors could be done tonight. Woj is saying

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Bulls begin their 6 game road trip starting in Milwaukee leggo! Hopefully Butler plays well


----------



## Notorious

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*



Posterizer said:


> Wait who is replacing ROndo?


Hasn't been announced yet. But more than likely it'll be either Deron Williams or Brook Lopez. Slim chance it could be Boozer or Brandon Jennings.



Xile44 said:


> Gay to the Raptors could be done tonight. Woj is saying
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Will lel if the trade happens and Ed Davis becomes a star with the Grizzlies.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...*

Wouldn't mind seeing Deron or Boozer starting.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

Weird that Daye and Prince are being traded together since they are such similar players. Strange that Detroit resigned Prince 2 years ago for the same reason mind you.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Not understanding the point of Detroit having Knight, Calderon and Bynum.

Unless they plan on moving Singler to starting SF and moving Stuckey back to starting SG. Even then, still not understanding their reasoning for this trade.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Money. Calderon is expiring after this season, and will take a sizable chunk off their cap.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Do you think there's a chance they start Brandon Knight at SG?

Calderon/Bynum
Knight/Stuckey
Singler/Maggette
Maxiell/Jerebko
Monroe/Drummond

It should be a Drummond/Monroe starting frontcourt but Lawrence Frank is a moron.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

I don't think Detroit really had starting line up consideration in this trade or rotation. Just cap space.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

I certainly think it's possible, especially considering how good of a shooter Knight is and Calderon's ability to find open shooters.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

A Lowry/DeRozan or Ross/Gay trio seems to be pretty exciting to think about. Raptors just need to work on that frontcourt, specifically the starting PF.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

another small market team putting money ahead of winning. Keep gay and see what you can do this year. with this trade they basically drop out of contention in the west.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



@BillSimmons said:


> 2013's best sports moment: Automated Hollinger saying Human Hollinger's trade w/ Toronto made Toronto 6 wins worse. http://es.pn/TZ1pY4


LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*



StarzNBarz said:


> another small market team putting money ahead of winning. Keep gay and see what you can do this year. with this trade they basically drop out of contention in the west.


I see both Golden State and Denver passing them up.

The Grizzlies did not get better with this trade. And I can understand them wanting to save money but couldn't they have just done this during the offseason? The Grizzlies were on pace for their best season in franchise history and they trade one of the team's best players. Laughable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

The only thing that Gay is better than Prince at is creating his own shot, and that's not worth 3x the price of Prince.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: #RUDY*

Thank god Prince is gone. He never deserved that contract he got.

And I hope Calderon is more of a pass first point because Knight isn't and is more built to shoot. Calderon/Knight/Singler/Monroe/Drummond starting 5 wouldn't be bad, but they still need a 3 that can score in this draft.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

How many OLYMPIC GOLD MEDALS does Rudy Gay have? :busta


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

he can turn into a defensive stud in casey's system. colangelo's belief that he can lead our franchise is going to motivate him to give it his all on both ends of the floor. rudy shall flourish.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #RUDY*

goddamnit, i wanted jose, and ed in boston. to the person wondering, yes, he's a pass first point guard... chuckers fans even nicknamed him mini magic, due to him being the best passer in the league(as well as one of the best in general)


----------



## JM

Call me crazy but I don't think Memphis will suffer that much losing Gay. Zo will score more and Prince will make up the rest of the difference. They are still beastly in the paint.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

I concur.


----------



## AJ

*Re: #RUDY*

What's the thought on Pacers fans? I'm watching them for the first time, just now at home to the Pistons, is it usually a decent moderate bit short of capacity? Any games your looking forward to most tonight?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

Toronto is making great acquisitions.

This year we've acquired: Lowry, Fields, Lucas, Valinciunas, Ross & now Gay.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

lol @ calling Fields & Lucas great acquisitions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Yeah giving Landry Fields that contract was a great acquisition :ti


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

Felton & Redick having a nice little battle right now


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: #RUDY*

landry is a bum being paid like a star 


that contract is gonna slow things down


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> Yeah giving Landry Fields that contract was a great acquisition :ti


How's Rondo's ACL? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*



Canadian said:


> How's Rondo's ACL? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:kiss


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

yo bro you forgot about 27 other hashtags in your sig there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Rondo with a torn ACL is still better than Landry Fields. lel.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> yo bro you forgot about 27 other hashtags in your sig there.


you forgot you're not funny.



Notorious said:


> Rondo with a torn ACL is still better than Landry Fields. lel.


That's not the joke, the joke is the Celtics.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Your jokes are terrible, dude. Just stop. 



Showtime said:


> yo bro you forgot about 27 other hashtags in your sig there.


:allen


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

A Raptors fan calling another team a joke eh?


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*

#WEBELIEVE in his sig under the GSW logo, yet the first team he mentions is Clippers :kenny

Nets may get smashed here tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

There are no Jinxs right? Celtics are 13-13 this quarter with 3 mins left!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

oh come on Lee you missed a layup to end the streak!!!!!

layup vs. streak at WM29


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #RUDY*

i think this team is a lot more together now with rondo gone. even though he's the star, and his absence will hurt in the playoffs, i'm pretty sure there's some animosity there with the rest of the team being annoyed by his overdribbling, and only passing the ball when it's gonna get him an assist. i know i read something about lee being annoyed. now if u watch the ball isn't even touching the floor, good shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

Whether Landry was a bad signing or not is yet to be determined...

Give it time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

:lmao JM in denial.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: #RUDY*

GUYS

I just heard that New Orleans will be called the Pelicans...

:lmao

Ok, then I heard they could've been called THE BRASS.

New Orleans Brass is badass. WTF were they thinking? (yes i'm aware the pelican is the state bird etc.)


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*

NATE is BOSSING it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

guys i heard Michael Jordan will return and join the wizards!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> :lmao JM in denial.


?

He was injured and is still recovering/getting into the mix. The guy is still a great rebounder/passer.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

jm's right. landry's been playing really well recently. numbers don't tell the whole story.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*

NATE should be arrested for rape.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RUDY*

A wild CANADIAN sighting occurs.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #RUDY*

Mr. Excitement out there putting on a show like always.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Giving Landry Fields a $20 million contract is terrible. Really don't see how one can justify it.

I'm sure if Fields didn't play for the Raptors you'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*



Canadian said:


> How's Rondo's ACL? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


So you're making fun of a person for having a career shortening injury because someone said the front office of one of your teams you follow made a bad move?

Anyways, let's talk about real teams like DA Bulls and how they will win the NBA Championship in a few months.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> Giving Landry Fields a $20 million contract is terrible. Really don't see how one can justify it.
> 
> I'm sure if Fields didn't play for the Raptors you'd be singing a different tune.


?

If he played like he did in his rookie year he'd be worth it. You take chances. It may not pay off. The point is it is still tbd.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Fields played well for the first half of his rookie year and he hasn't played anywhere near that level since. No problem with taking a risk but it's not smart to take a $20 million risk on a guy who hasn't played consistently well in two years.

It was an idiotic move by Colangelo, as usual.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

He's still a great passer and rebounder. He's just not scoring. There's more to it. If he's playing productive minutes then I don't really care how much money he's making and he more or less has been the last while. He could still come around and will definitely like get things going on offense shooting the basketball when his elbow strength is back up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

He hasn't shot the ball well in two years, even when healthy. So what if he's a good rebounder and passer? That doesn't mean you give him a $20 million contract.

It was a terrible signing.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

Melo made every player on the Knicks worse soon as he got there. All their numbers went down. I don't look too much into it. 

It is to be determined. That's it. 

I have no idea what will happen in the future and neither do you. Typical stupid hypothetical NBA thread argument.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck this shit, every excuse when the heat play bad is their not playing with the same focus as last year.



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Do you think the Celtics giving Jeff Green a $40 million contract was a good signing as well? I don't see what's so stupid about believing Landry Fields isn't worth his contract. Only reason why you're defending it is because you're a Raptors fan.

@Xile: Pretty sure every time the Heat struggle it's only because "they're playing down to their competition."


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> @Xile: Pretty sure every time the Heat struggle it's only because "they're playing down to their competition."


That's where I'm getting at



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*



JM said:


> Melo made every player on the Knicks worse soon as he got there. All their numbers went down. I don't look too much into it.
> 
> It is to be determined. That's it.
> 
> I have no idea what will happen in the future and neither do you. Typical stupid hypothetical NBA thread argument.


actually no, you're making this hypothetical by saying he may eventually live up to the contract. At the moment he is not living up to his contract, even with his recent success, and has shown no signs of coming close. he had a couple of good games but even that doesn't justify his contract. And hell, the contract wasn't even awarded to him due to his ability to play, Raptors know they overpaid him but did it so they couldn't trade him for Nash so I don't see why you're trying to say he'll live up to the contract when I highly doubt the Raptors' front office even thought he would live up to it.

we don't know what's going to happen in the future, if he will manage to regain his shooting form of old after he's fully recovered or not, but we do know that right now he isn't worth that contract. just admit it. :kobe


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RUDY*

This trade makes little sense for both Toronto and Memphis imo. Parting with Ed Davis makes little sense for Toronto.. He has great potential to be a serviceable big man. With more development he could be a 20 and 10 player. Adding Gay doesn't change much for them.. They're ceiling now is a 5-8th seed next season. Doesn't drastically change their position at all.

As for Memphis, they add another big. Gasol, Davis, Arthur and ZBo? I don't see how they're gonna properly allocate their minutes. Would have made more sense if they traded Gay for a wing player.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

That signing was made for after Paul Pierce is gone. Shockingly enough, that one is tbd as well...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Steamer out there trying to fight every Clipper :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*



#Mark said:


> This trade makes little sense for both Toronto and Memphis imo. Parting with Ed Davis makes little sense for Toronto.. He has great potential to be a serviceable big man. With more development he could be a 20 and 10 player. Adding Gay doesn't change much for them.. They're ceiling now is a 5-8th seed next season. Doesn't drastically change their position at all.
> 
> As for Memphis, they add another big. Gasol, Davis, Arthur and ZBo? I don't see how they're gonna properly allocate their minutes. Would have made more sense if they traded Gay for a wing player.


That's why they flipped Calderon for 2 wings...



Showtime said:


> actually no, you're making this hypothetical by saying he may eventually live up to the contract. At the moment he is not living up to his contract, even with his recent success, and has shown no signs of coming close. he had a couple of good games but even that doesn't justify his contract. And hell, the contract wasn't even awarded to him due to his ability to play, Raptors know they overpaid him but did it so they couldn't trade him for Nash so I don't see why you're trying to say he'll live up to the contract when I highly doubt the Raptors' front office even thought he would live up to it.
> 
> we don't know what's going to happen in the future, if he will manage to regain his shooting form of old after he's fully recovered or not, but we do know that right now he isn't worth that contract. just admit it. :kobe


I'm speaking in 0 hypotheticals actually. Which is why I'm saying it's to be determined. Right now, no. I've never said otherwise. Again, this is pointless and silly. You guys know more than anyone else could though, clearly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*



JM said:


> That's why they flipped Calderon for 2 wings...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speaking in 0 hypotheticals actually. Which is why I'm saying it's to be determined. Right now, no. I've never said otherwise. Again, this is pointless and silly. You guys know more than anyone else could though, clearly.


But people don't wait for things to be determined, you know this. We judge on the NOW and what we see NOW, and what we see now is Fields not living up to his contract. 

I'm rooting for the Raptors though, I enjoy them and their fans aren't really all that bad(except you, you're awful) and deserve some success. Although these recent transactions make it all but a pipedream of them getting WIGGINS next year...:bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

This whole argument started because Canadian said Landry Fields was a good signing.

I fail to see how giving Landry Fields that contract was a good signing. And you guys have yet to really say why giving him that contract was a good acquisition, except for the fact that he played good his rookie year two years ago and you hope one day he'll return to that level. And that doesn't make it a good signing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



MrMister said:


> GUYS
> 
> I just heard that New Orleans will be called the Pelicans...
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Ok, then I heard they could've been called THE BRASS.
> 
> New Orleans Brass is badass. WTF were they thinking? (yes i'm aware the pelican is the state bird etc.)


It'll just take some getting used to. There's a lot of dumb team names in the NBA.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

oh and once again, he wasn't signed to live up to that contract, so I don't see what's really left to be determined. People were going to determine if the signing was worth it in the summer depending on whether or not they got Nash because of it, they didn't and now it's considered a bad signing.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> But people don't wait for things to be determined, you know this. We judge on the NOW and what we see NOW, and what we see now is Fields not living up to his contract.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Raptors though, I enjoy them and their fans aren't really all that bad(except you, you're awful) and deserve some success. Although these recent transactions make it all but a pipedream of them getting WIGGINS next year...:bron3


I'm the best fan this team has.



Showtime said:


> oh and once again, he wasn't signed to live up to that contract, so I don't see what's really left to be determined. People were going to determine if the signing was worth it in the summer depending on whether or not they got Nash because of it, they didn't and now it's considered a bad signing.


That was speculated highly yes. It doesn't mean anything though if he improves and helps the team win basketball games. 



Notorious said:


> This whole argument started because Canadian said Landry Fields was a good signing.
> I fail to see how giving Landry Fields that contract was a good signing. And you guys have yet to really say why giving him that contract was a good acquisition, except for the fact that he played good his rookie year two years ago and you hope one day he'll return to that level. And that doesn't make it a good signing.


I'm pretty sure if anything has been learned in the last number of years in this thread it is that Canadian's posts should be skipped and ignored.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

we should stop picking on him though, I don't think everyone BULLYING the one kid is fair even if his teams are ridiculous. At the end of day it doesn't really matter, even if it is at times annoying. The only reason I actually find multiple teams frustrating is because it makes it impossible form a real connection with your team if you have multiple teams you root for as usually one of them will be good or on the cusp of being good and you never go through those down teams when you really form a connection with the team. 

or maybe that's just me. im just a BANDWAGONER anyways. :side:


also I hope everyone on the Lakers leaves/retires next year and we get WIGGINS. he would be worth more than everyone on the team besides Kobe who is retiring next year anyways(WILL BE A TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE DAY).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

Honestly I don't understand why you guys feel the need to constantly pick on me because I like more than one team, sorry is that a federal fucking crime? It's unnecessary, you're all probably older and much more knowledgeable about basketball than me, so wtf do you want honestly.

I never said fken Landry was worth the contract, I said he was a good addition, not that he's worth $20 million dollars. He has experience and defense to offer to the team, he's complete shit on offence atm.

And for whatever idiot called me out on Lucas, look who's stepped his game up now that Jose is gone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

I really don't care about who you're a fan of to be quite honest.

The way I interpret it is that you're a Raptors/Warriors fan, but are a big fan of certain players like Blake Griffin & LeBron so you cheer for their teams. You can cheer for as many teams as you want, I really don't care.

But Landry Fields is still shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



Canadian said:


> Honestly I don't understand why you guys feel the need to constantly pick on me because I like more than one team, sorry is that a federal fucking crime? It's unnecessary, you're all probably older and much more knowledgeable about basketball than me, so wtf do you want honestly.
> 
> I never said fken Landry was worth the contract, I said he was a good addition, not that he's worth $20 million dollars. He has experience and defense to offer to the team, he's complete shit on offence atm.
> 
> And for whatever idiot called me out on Lucas, look who's stepped his game up now that Jose is gone.


:romo2


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

I wouldn't have a problem with it at all if you didn't say "we" for every single one of them. Saying "we" implies a die hard love for a team that through thick and thin holds true. You can not have this for 3, 4, 13, whatever teams. You just can't. It goes against everything I believe in as a sports fan and when I see it it irks me. I will forever say we for only 4 teams (Leafs, Blue Jays, Raptors, Steelers). Those are my 4 teams through thick and thin for the rest of my life and I would never and more importantly could never say we for any other team. There's a code yo. If you want to casually like half the teams in the league stop saying 'we' because you don't deserve to use the word.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

hey Brandon, remember the time I said Vucevic was going to be good. No, well it doesn't matter because I do. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*



JM said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it at all if you didn't say "we" for every single one of them. Saying "we" implies a die hard love for a team that through thick and thin holds true. You can not have this for 3, 4, 13, whatever teams. You just can't. It goes against everything I believe in as a sports fan and when I see it it irks me. I will forever say we for only 4 teams (Leafs, Blue Jays, Raptors, Steelers). Those are my 4 teams through thick and thin for the rest of my life and I would never and more importantly could never say we for any other team. There's a code yo.


can I say WE for the blue jays?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Vucevic was the best player involved in the Dwight trade.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RUDY*



Canadian said:


> Honestly I don't understand why you guys feel the need to constantly pick on me because I like more than one team, sorry is that a federal fucking crime? It's unnecessary, you're all probably older and much more knowledgeable about basketball than me, so wtf do you want honestly.
> 
> I never said fken Landry was worth the contract, I said he was a good addition, not that he's worth $20 million dollars. He has experience and defense to offer to the team, he's complete shit on offence atm.
> 
> And for whatever idiot called me out on Lucas, look who's stepped his game up now that Jose is gone.


This discussion happens every year.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> can I say WE for the blue jays?


If you're a die hard fan, yes. It's a pretty simple concept yo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> hey Brandon, remember the time I said Vucevic was going to be good. No, well it doesn't matter because I do. :kobe3


Hey Avi, remember that time that I called you a moron for dropping Vucevic over Patterson? No, well it doesn't matter because everyone in else in the WS league did too. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

yo jm, that's a dumb concept yo

No one said that. In fact all of you thought Patterson was GREAT, I could go find all the posts you guys had again where you laughed at me for trading THE GOAT PATTERSON even though he has LOLHALE has a coach. :kobe

VASQUEZ though, now that's my ......


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

Dat STAT tonight

Loved the ball movement all game, everyone (except JR lol) was looking for that extra pass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

None of you matter.

Rondo goes down, it doesn't matter. EARL CLARK is leading my team to the title.

:clark

CLARK > VASQUEZ > Whatever scrubs are on Brandon's team


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

I don't like Earl Clark that much right now. Not because he isn't GREAT and another awesome story like Lin(although without the winning ways), but because of the negative impact it has on PAU. :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

You told me to contact you next time I'm dealing, so The Dude obliges. I'm shopping the combo of Lee/Zeller, looking to go small. HIT ME UP. 

Gerald Wallace is fucking terrible. Jesus Christ, what happened?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #RUDY*

Miami putting the hammer down this third quarter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

I've always rooted for Earl Clark, since his Louisville days with T-Will. Great to see him finally establish himself and become a solid starter in the NBA. It's too bad about T-Will though. Maybe he'll Gerald Green his way back into the NBA, maybe not. Another talented underachiever.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

that sounds interesting, I'll get back to you later tonight as I'm busy at the moment and would get lost in fastasy basketball if I looked at it now. :side:


also I need to play 2K again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Clark always made a difference in the game, all 3 minutes per game he'd play under Stan.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*

Earl Clark is the man. Well actually, JIMMY THE GOAT BUCKETS is the man. Earl Clark is next.


----------



## Xile44

What a collapse.. fuck


----------



## Arcade

MrMister said:


> GUYS
> 
> I just heard that New Orleans will be called the Pelicans...
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Ok, then I heard they could've been called THE BRASS.
> 
> New Orleans Brass is badass. WTF were they thinking? (yes i'm aware the pelican is the state bird etc.)


Yes that would be a good name. The Badbrasses. Fans would say " I'd tap that Brass" to show their appreciation to the team. Every time the Brass makes an amazing play, fans would say."DAT BRASS!" They missed on a huge opportunity here.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> that sounds interesting, I'll get back to you later tonight as I'm busy at the moment and would get lost in fastasy basketball if I looked at it now. :side:
> 
> 
> also I need to play 2K again.


Gay & Conley for the duo, my friend.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

lolbrooklyn

Miami making it look easy. I guess they were just playing down to their competition :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> Gay & Conley for the duo, my friend.


DON'T DO THIS TO ME MAN, IM STUDYING. LET ME BE.


but seriously, don't trade either of those guys as that's definitely a trade I'd do, after looking up some things.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> DON'T DO THIS TO ME MAN, IM STUDYING. LET ME BE.
> 
> 
> but seriously, don't trade either of those guys as that's definitely a trade I'd do, after looking up some things.


Lee/Zeller/Favors <-> Gay/Iguodala/Conley

:kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

..... please. :kobe

I know exactly why you want Gay/Conley now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

WHY?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

RAPTORS.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RUDY*



Joel said:


> Earl Clark is the man. Well actually, *JIMMY THE GOAT BUCKETS* is the man. Earl Clark is next.


Glad somebody got the reference. (Y)






I LIKE MY MEATBALLS SPICEY


----------



## Xile44

Nets payed Hump 24 million to rot on the bench.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

raptors to get another rig confession on the officials page tomorrow


----------



## Xile44

I wanna see Dragic torch Nash already


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RUDY*



JM said:


> That's why they flipped Calderon for 2 wings...


Yeah but I mean a more productive wing than Daye or Prince. I'm talking Pierce or Smith quality.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

They'd obviously be better but I don't think there was enough people biting. Prince is fine as a replacement though and I like Daye's game. We're just going to see Z-Bo score 2 or 3 more points a game that's all. The only other team I heard that was super interested in the 3 way was Dallas and they wouldn't part with Vince Carter. Why, I have no idea.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #RUDY*

Love the 90s Suns jerseys


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #RUDY*

I think they may have transplanted Nash's brain in Kobe's body some time last week.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> Gerald Wallace is fucking terrible. Jesus Christ, what happened?


The House of Gerald is crumbling.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*






Dat Dish


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

LOLAKERS


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: #RUDY*

BEAS!!


----------



## Dub

*Re: #RUDY*

Bah what a sloppy game


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #RUDY*


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

can someone tell me how exactly EVERYONE knows that Lebron wants to return to Cleveland and apparently has since he left(Woj said this). like, what.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

Griffin, Chandler, Horford, LeBron, Beasley, Milsap & Gallo all with great games last night


----------



## Brye

*Re: #RUDY*

GALLO


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*

Damn, Dwight Howard got hurt again? Dude is starting to look like Mr. Glass from Unbreakable at this point. Just falling apart like Greg Oden.

I'm also fascinated that ugly-ass Steve Nash looks like Jackie Earle Haley's version of Freddy Krueger.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Mr. Glass? Falling apart? Jesus man, he injured his shoulder and it's been aggravated twice. He's not injury prone, players are just targeting him. Plus, the nature of being the most physical big man in the NBA and playing exclusively down low, he's going to get him. A lot. Comparing Dwight Howard's injury to Greg Oden's is fucking STUPID.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

Andrew Bynum is getting injections in his knees and could begin contact drills as soon as Monday.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> Mr. Glass? Falling apart? Jesus man, he injured his shoulder and it's been aggravated twice. He's not injury prone, players are just targeting him. Plus, the nature of being the most physical big man in the NBA and playing exclusively down low, he's going to get him. A lot. *Comparing Dwight Howard's injury to Greg Oden's is fucking STUPID.*


But comparing Rose to T-Mac isn't?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

It's not the same, at all. For one, it's clear that I'm trolling when I do that (and it works. See: Joel being butthurt and calling me Little Baby bcause of it). Secondly. Dwight Howard has been a model of consistency for his entire career, and calling him Mr. Glass is the farthest thing from the truth. He's got a fucking torn labrum, which has been aggravated, and he's STILL playing through it. Comparing him to a C who was out of the league after 2 seasons is erroneous, and even you know it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Well I never said that the comparison was good, it's a horrible comparison and anyone with an ounce of knowledge about the NBA would know that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*

I call you Little Baby because your idol is Big Baby. Thought you'd appreciate that and the least you could have done was thank me. Some people have no manners at all.

You should stop defending Dwight so much. He doesn't care about Tragic anymore. He probably never did and rightfully so may I add.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: #RUDY*

Im gonna LOL if Dwight makes his shoulder worst by trying to continue and play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

Raptors are paying 40 million for three inefficient scorers that you can`t build a franchise around. yeah, this franchise will be doomed for the next 6 years at least. ugh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

#9THSEEDFORLIFE


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: #RUDY*

After reading up a big on Calderon I'd give Dumars a positive on this deal. First one he's hit on in a while too (probably since the Rasheed trade). If he amnesty's Villanueva this offseason that will give them $30 million to spend. Although last time Dumars had that kind of money he fucked it up with Gordon and Villanueva signings. And the free agent class is kinda weak for guards and 3's. Unless he wants to dish out for Mayo and Tony Allen. Probably the best two options for them for what they got.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

shooting 439 isn't exactly inefficient, magic. they're going to win as a team. don't forget that they drafted val.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

It`s below the league average bro.

Gay takes 16.4 shots to score 17.2 points. That isn`t good.

Bargs takes 15.2 shots to score 16 points.

DeRozan takes 14.9 shots to score 17.4 points.

So yeah, DeRozan is the best of the bunch, mainly due to the fact he draws more fouls by cutting in more than the other two who settle for bad jumpers, but still it`s nothing impressive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

I'm really not understanding Toronto's plan here. They've set themselves up to be an average, perennial 9th seed, treadmill team for the foreseeable future. The worst position to be at in the NBA.

Shaq just called himself the Black Bryan Colangelo. I hope he realizes that isn't a compliment lol.


----------



## Xile44

Lol Kenny just said if the season started today Raps would be 3rd or 4th seed

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Kenny overrating the hell out of Rudy Gay.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

I really don't see how they could finish 9th going forward. whether you like it not, rudy is outstanding, lowry is one of the more versatile point guards in the league, demar is still growing, and val, like ross, has huge potential.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

What about Rudy is outstanding? Literally name anything that you think he`s outstanding at because there really is nothing. He isn`t even good at anything except for putting up a third option amount of points on first option/second option shot attempts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Rudy isn't outstanding at all. If he was as outstanding as you made it seem, Memphis wouldn't have traded him because he wasn't worth his contract.

He's a fringe top 10 SF who gets overrated due to him having highlights on ESPN and NBATV.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

he's an outstanding offensive scorer with a clutch gene. lol @ judging him off one mediocre season he's had in over six years.

dodge the rest of what I mentioned, guys. find it comical that notorious is saying this when it's his celtics that he should be worrying about.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

The Celtics are still better than the Raptors and this conversation has nothing to do with them so I don't see why you're bringing them up.

As far as the other things you said. Yes Ross & Jonas have a lot of potential, but just because they're guys with high potential doesn't mean they'll fulfill it nor does it equal team success. And I'm not high on DeRozan at all. He's an average starting SG.

LOL @ trying to downplay the fact that's been incredibly inefficient this year. And that's as the second or third option on the team. I don't see how his efficiency will shoot up as the undisputed 1st option.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

no he`s not an outstanding scorer. He`s good at driving into the paint to get easy points and also good on the break, but lacks a jump shot that he still loves to chuck up and also lacks any outside shooting much like DeRozan. He`s actually just the mirror copy of DeRozan except 3 inches taller and playing SF.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RUDY*

I think we should reserve judgement on Gay. Playing with two big men that clog the paint (ZBO and Gasol) hinders any high volume shooters scoring ability. I don't think it was a great trade for the Raps, but I don't think it's as terrible as some are making it out to be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

I don't think it was a good trade but I don't think it was a terrible trade either.

Not sold on Gay at all but who knows, he may surprise. But I doubt it.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics are still better than the Raptors and this conversation has nothing to do with them so I don't see why you're bringing them up.


I mentioned them because you guys are on the decline, so if anything, the celtics are going to be a perennial bottom feeding team. the raps on the other hand can only get better going forward. your prediction makes no sense whatsoever.



Notorious said:


> LOL @ trying to downplay the fact that's been incredibly inefficient this year. And that's as the second or third option on the team. I don't see how his efficiency will shoot up as the undisputed 1st option.


I wasn't downplaying it. learn to read. I addressed the fact that he was playing mediocre basketball before the trade, but it's not enough to judge him like you are now, considering how well he's played before, and considering he hasn't even reached his peak yet. you call him a second/third option. was he really? how is one considered anything but a team's first option when you're scoring the most/averaging more shots than anybody on the team? not to mention the ball is in his hands when the game is on the line.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

Gay and Lowry are friends, so they may develop on court chemistry really quickly. I'll reserve judgement until after all the players are playing, but I still feel Memphis made a mistake by breaking up a solid unit halfway in the season for money issues in the offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

But the Celtics have nothing to do with the topic at hand. You bringing them up is stupid. The Celtics won't be bad for long. They're a great drafting team, they have an elite PG, they have some good prospects and they're able to attract free agents.

I considered Z-Bo to be the Grizzlies first option. Gay averaged 17 PPG; Z-Bo averages 16. Gay averages 16 shots a game, Z-Bo averages 14. They both shoot pretty much the same amount of FT's in a game. It's arguable what option Gay was in Memphis. I'm not saying Gay is a terrible player but you have bad timing to say Gay is an outstanding offensive weapon when he's having a putrid shooting season. And I'm not of the belief that it will just shoot up once he goes to Toronto.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*



Champ said:


> he's an outstanding offensive scorer with a clutch gene. lol @ judging him off one mediocre season he's had in over six years.
> 
> dodge the rest of what I mentioned, guys. *find it comical that notorious is saying this when it's his celtics that he should be worrying about.*


You argue/debate terribly. Just awful.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> Mr. Glass? Falling apart? Jesus man, he injured his shoulder and it's been aggravated twice. He's not injury prone, players are just targeting him. Plus, the nature of being the most physical big man in the NBA and playing exclusively down low, he's going to get him. A lot. Comparing Dwight Howard's injury to Greg Oden's is fucking STUPID.


You really should look up hyperbole in your dictionary, dude. Jesus fucking Christ.

Sometimes I forget it's the internet and people are fucking stupid. Next time I'll put on the training wheels for people. Goddamn.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

your prediction remains ridiculous based off the simple fact that they've gone to the wire with the best teams in the league this season despite being plagued with injuries. they have a versatile point guard in lowry (backed up by a solid player in john lucas), an improving demar derozan, two studs in val and ross, and a number of young, gritty players that know their roles and aren't afraid to get their hands dirty. not to mention the fact that they just added a terrific scorer that makes big plays in crunch time.

record doesn't tell the whole story, bro. they'd probably be in playoff contention right now had the league reversed the outcomes of all the games they were rigged in this season.

@joel get off my dick? second time you quote me for implying that I go off topic when you haven't understood why I made those comments in the first place.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

wow memphis gettin smacked right now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

So you're blaming referees now? Comical.

Cry me a river. The Wizards also have players with a lot of potential, have also went wire to wire with some of the best teams in the league and have also dealt with injuries to key players. I'm sure if you started the season over and gave them a healthy team they'd be in playoff contention too. The Raptors aren't special. The Raptors right now have the makings of a treadmill team. Unless Jonas or Ross turn out to be a superstar, which I doubt.

Joel is right. You bringing up the Celtics in this discussion made no sense when they had nothing to do with the topic at hand. I say the Raptors will be a treadmill team and you bring up the Celtics rebuilding like they have anything to do with each other.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

why shouldn't I blame them? they're the only team in the history of the league that received two letters from stern apologizing on behalf of the referees. it's well known that the raptors get no respect. if you actually watched them play you'd know they're always on the wrong side of a call (or no call) that goes on to decide games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Not saying that the Raptors haven't been on the receiving end of poor calls. But they're not the only team. The Raptors are 14 games under .500, it's ridiculous to say if it wasn't for the refs they'd be in playoff contention.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*



Champ said:


> @joel get off my dick? second time you quote me for implying that I go off topic when you haven't understood why I made those comments in the first place.


Only when you learn to argue properly. Everytime you argue with Notorious, you play the same Celtic sucks card when you can't back up your point. It makes for terrible reading. If I could skip your posts I would, but then I wouldn't be doing what I'm supposed to do.

So please try to argue your points properly (like your last few posts) rather than turning it into a kindergarten argument. Thanks


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

that's your opinion. I know what I saw. they were on the bad side of a game changing call about ten times this season. you know it's bad when the league has to admit to it the next day. I don't know any other sport that does that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Yes I'm aware the the Raptors have been screwed by the refs in late game situations a couple times this season but they're 14 games under .500. Get real. Blaming the refs for their shitty record is laughable.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*



Joel said:


> Only when you learn to argue properly. Everytime you argue with Notorious, you play the same Celtic sucks card when you can't back up your point. It makes for terrible reading. If I could skip your posts I would, but then I wouldn't be doing what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> So please try to argue your points properly (like your last few posts) rather than turning it into a kindergarten argument. Thanks


bro, you want to talk about terrible reading, these are your last twenty posts in this thread:

You argue/debate terribly. Just awful.
Forum: Sports Today, 05:16 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: #RUDY

I call you Little Baby because your idol is Big Baby. Thought you'd appreciate that and the least you could have done was thank me. Some people have no manners at all.

You should stop defending...
Forum: Sports Yesterday, 09:57 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: #RUDY

Earl Clark is the man. Well actually, JIMMY THE GOAT BUCKETS is the man. Earl Clark is next.
Forum: Sports Yesterday, 08:58 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: #RUDY

NATE should be arrested for rape.
Forum: Sports Yesterday, 08:51 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: #RUDY

NATE is BOSSING it.
Forum: Sports Yesterday, 08:25 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: #RUDY

#WEBELIEVE in his sig under the GSW logo, yet the first team he mentions is Clippers :kenny

Nets may get smashed here tonight.
Forum: Sports 01-29-2013, 09:42 AM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: BOGUT #thereturn oh and AARON FUCKING GRAY? GREY? I don't know...

Should be some time after the All Star game. Can't wait.
Forum: Sports 01-28-2013, 05:06 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING

#countonnocorns :lmao
Forum: Sports 01-27-2013, 03:38 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING

Last season called. It wants its joke back.
Forum: Sports 01-27-2013, 03:27 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING

Bad, bad turnover there for the Celtics.
Forum: Sports 01-27-2013, 03:05 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING

Disgusting dunk from Green.

lolBosh
Forum: Sports 01-27-2013, 02:59 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING

Should just ask :rose1 if he's available to come and play.
Forum: Sports 01-27-2013, 02:50 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: KYRIE FUCKIN' IRVING

Sad to hear about Rondo. Always enjoy watching that guy make plays. Hope his surgery and revovery goes well.
Forum: Sports 01-26-2013, 01:16 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Ain't no shame in my game #Barkley

Bulls up to third seed. If Rose comes back and shows no loss of talent and meshes well with the team, then I can see us getting second seed. A lot of ifs and buts right now though.
Forum: Sports 01-24-2013, 07:53 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe

Happy that Deng and :noah2 have made it. Got me excited for it now.
Forum: Sports 01-23-2013, 10:39 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe

Wouldn't say a shoe in. They should win. Most likely will win. But GSW is good and are at home.
Forum: Sports 01-23-2013, 10:25 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe

BELINELLI though

We probably got a dodgy call there. Ah well.

#CountOnKobe
Forum: Sports 01-23-2013, 10:17 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe

Jimmy THE GOAT Butler loves a fourth quarter.
Forum: Sports 01-23-2013, 10:00 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe

NATE is raping Detroit now.
Forum: Sports 01-23-2013, 09:42 PM
Replies: 5,063
Sticky: #RUDY
Views: 77,503
Posted By Joel
Re: Annnnnndddddd Houston is plummeting! #Linsanity #CountOnKobe

Chicago with one of the worst shooting displays this season...

c'mon now. I don't see any compelling arguments in here.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Has Rose taken part in a full practise yet? I heard he was going to in the Bucks game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

:lmao

Champ if you're gonna use quotes to show proof of Joel not being able to logically debate or argue, maybe you should use quotes where he's actually debating or arguing and not posts of him commentating on what's going on in a game or talking about what Kobe's tweeting on Twitter. lel.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

he has 70 posts in this thread. I just listed over a quarter of them. you shouldn't be judging the quality of one's posts when you're not providing anything constructive to the thread. no offense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

I really couldn't care less who is the better quality poster or what not but using quotes of him talking about what's going on in a game or joking about a Bulls player as proof of him not being able to debate a topic logically really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

I didn't say he couldn't debate. constructive was the word used, notorious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*



Champ said:


> .


ique2

Majority of my posts come in here when a live match is going on. I've never got into a serious debate/argument in here yet. If I had to, I would be backing up my points, rather than shamelessly trying to sling shit.

Continue crying and arguing poorly though. Just understand I'll continue calling you up on it.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

It seems a few of you read the response to the trade that was posted on SBNation. You know a GREAT sources for NBA Analysis :lol:

I'm going to continue to believe it's a great trade until I see otherwise.

It's pretty silly to talk about whatever Toronto can do with CAP space when Toronto is the perennial plague of the NBA that no one will sign with. 

It's pretty hard to sign your way to a top team when no one will sign there. They do what they can. That being said I do believe that are a strong affordable post presence away from being something interesting. And by interesting I mean capable of losing to Miami in the second round.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: #RUDY*

Hopefully with the Wizards, Bobcats, and Cavaliers getting a lottery pick they'll become much better and then hopefully the Raptors can become the worst or second worst team in the East so that they can potentially get Wiggins in 2014. Thank goodness we don't have any draft picks this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

It's definitely not a terrible trade for Toronto. And I am interested to see what other moves, if any Colangelo will make *cough* Bargnani *cough*


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: #RUDY*

The thing about the Raptors is that they have no direction right now. We have no stars and aren't in line for any lottery picks. Teams like the Wizards, Bobcats, and Cavaliers have their stars already and are still in line for lottery picks to improve their teams. The Raptors are en route to being stuck in the level of mediocrity. I'm just praying that the Raptors can still tank next season, it's our only chance of becoming a contending team in the future.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



Walk-In said:


> You really should look up hyperbole in your dictionary, dude. Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Sometimes I forget it's the internet and people are fucking stupid. Next time I'll put on the training wheels for people. Goddamn.


Considering you're the one who complains about not being able to find the fucking thread, I assumed you were being serious, because you clearly don't have the analytical skills of the average human being.


----------



## Xile44

Still cant believe Nets could of had Barnes and Wallace

Blazers with a huge steal


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Nets could've had a starting lineup of Lillard/Brooks/?/Favors/Lopez


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Nets could've had a starting lineup of Lillard/Brooks/?/Favors/Lopez


Theyd still have so much cap space to sign a legit SF

they could of dished out a pick for Rudy(lol)or Granger


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

^^Bulls vs Nets tomorrow, better be prepared


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*



JM said:


> It seems a few of you read the response to the trade that was posted on SBNation. You know a GREAT sources for NBA Analysis :lol:
> 
> I'm going to continue to believe it's a great trade until I see otherwise.
> 
> It's pretty silly to talk about whatever Toronto can do with CAP space when Toronto is the perennial plague of the NBA that no one will sign with.
> 
> It's pretty hard to sign your way to a top team when no one will sign there. They do what they can. That being said I do believe that are a strong affordable post presence away from being something interesting. And by interesting I mean capable of losing to Miami in the second round.


ive never gone to sbnation in my life nor have I heard of it; you must go to some pretty trash sites. 

TO BE DETERMINED, RIGHT? regardless it's going to be a terrible cap move as they have a lot of money locked up on three average players and yes GAY is pretty average player all around.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> ^^Bulls vs Nets tomorrow, better be prepared


Bulls are so good on the road.
Nets,just came off of an 8 game win streak at home but loss to Miami.

Go Nets


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

I was permanently banned form SB Nation's Orlando Magic site for being the only reasonable person on there, so I generally don't go on anymore. Still used to frequent the Panthers & NFL Draft sites, but haven't ever since they did a complete overhaul of their look a couple months ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

So in case you didn't know, All-Star Saturday Night will be different this year with two team captains of each conference selecting the participants in the events and the conference that wins the most events will receive money to donate to a charity of their choice. The two team captains are Dwyane Wade for the East and Chris Paul for the West.

According to an interview with Wade: LeBron declined to participate in the Dunk Contest, Ray Allen declined to participate in the three point shootout, James White will be in the dunk contest, Steve Novak will be in the three point shootout, he wants to see J.R. Smith in the dunk contest, however, Terrence Ross is his top choice.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Wow. James White may legitimately be the only player I've never heard of who's in the NBA.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

sullinger is out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

He plays for the Knicks, but has been in and out the league since he was drafted. An absolutely great dunker, pretty much the only thing he's good at, but arguably the best dunker to be drafted in the last 10 years or so.



StarzNBarz said:


> sullinger is out for the rest of the season.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

It's ok Fab Melo will save us!










No, Fab. You play for the CELTICS!










There ya go..


----------



## Xile44

inb4 East wins every competition

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44

Ouch. The only player I liked on the Celtics. Damn, but there was a risk drafting him. And now hes out with a bad back. Sad.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> Wow. James White may legitimately be the only player I've never heard of who's in the NBA.


James White is the Greatest Dunker of All Time. Between the legs from the free throw line, nuff said.


----------



## JM

Showtime said:


> ive never gone to sbnation in my life nor have I heard of it; you must go to some pretty trash sites.
> 
> TO BE DETERMINED, RIGHT? regardless it's going to be a terrible cap move as they have a lot of money locked up on three average players and yes GAY is pretty average player all around.


What do you suggest they do? free up a ton of cap space to sign Bron in a couple years? right...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

Joakim Noah is out with plantar fasciitis. :bron3


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

rudy and val good to go for tonight's game against the clippers.

should be a good one.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

RUDY RUDY RUDY


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

Rudys back! Jonas is back! LETS GO RAPTORS, 46-30 HALFTIME YEAHHHHHH.

It's good to be a Raptors fan right now.

tbh idc what people say about Bargnani, he's not no superstar but he's decent player, I can't wait till he's healthy to play too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

One positive that I hope Doc takes from when we play without Rondo is that the ball movement is so much better without him pounding the ball for 20 seconds during offensive possessions. Hopefully when he returns, Doc realizes that we need to get the team more involved offensively and not just have it be Rondo pounding the ball waiting to find an open teammate.

If the Celtics do indeed rebuild around Rondo, I think with the way Rondo plays they would have to go the method of LeBron's Cavs. And what I mean by that, is that they would need to surround him with starters and role players that complement him perfectly much like Danny Ferry did in Cleveland.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #RUDY*

^Canadian why are you a Warriors fan too?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #RUDY*

i tried to watch the wizards and i saw john wall run down the court and take a jumper so i changed the channel. you'd think he have a higher basketball iq, he's probably blind to the fact that him shooting a jumper is a bad possession.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

IMPULSE, you're not happy to see Wall back in the lineup?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #RUDY*

he's isn't that bad when the beal deal or kill beal is on the floor, but since he isn't on the floor i'm mad. playing the grizzlies doesn't help after watching them being awful last night on TNT.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*



Sarcasm1 said:


> ^Canadian why are you a Warriors fan too?


Dude who the fuck are you. I was a Warriors fan since time. -.-


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #RUDY*

hey I'm just asking a simple question because I see your sig with three teams.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

RUDY FUCKING GAY WITH A BUZZER BEATERRRRRRR~
Raptors going ham, 72-45 right now


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



@hoopshype said:


> Raptors beating the hell out of the Clippers. With Gay on board, I can really see them competing for that No. 9 spot in the East.


Legit lol'd at that.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

RUDY.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*

was that notorious on twitter?

anyway, good win for the raps. demar and rudy compliment each other quite nicely. I see big things coming from this team once val and ross grow into mature players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Nah bro, that wasn't me. I think the Raptors will break the Bulls record next season.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*

Pacers crushed the Heat. That's some hot shit right there.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> Nah bro, that wasn't me. I think the Raptors will break the Bulls record next season.


now we're talking.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

lolbucks

Shocked to see they're 24-20 (24-21 after tonight).


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

fab melo, he doesnt play post D than when the ball goes through the net he jumps to block it.

what a beast!!!!


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RUDY*



IMPULSE said:


> he's isn't that bad when the beal deal or kill beal is on the floor, but since he isn't on the floor i'm mad. playing the grizzlies doesn't help after watching them being awful last night on TNT.


Man, it's no coincidence that Beal's play has been better since Wall returned. You're being way too hard on Wall, he's been very impressive these past few weeks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

:lmao @ mark.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

Quincy Acy ‏@QuincyAcy
Great win tonight for us... Sorry I missed the jumper for free pizza lol...ill go get a dunk next time to ensure it

lmao Quincy!


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

That was dam impressive by Rudy on his debut.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

George, West, Thad Young, Holiday & Lawson with the best games last night. From what I saw of that Heat/Pacers game, that George/Bron battle was :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #RUDY*



#Mark said:


> Man, it's no coincidence that Beal's play has been better since Wall returned. You're being way too hard on Wall, he's been very impressive these past few weeks.


how is me not wanting to watch him take a jumper being too hard on him?

he wasn't made to shoot jumpers, he clearly lacks the jumper gene. so watching him run the court and pull up for a jumper w/o passing is a crime to basketball. 

i don't know what's more painful watching the wizards shoot or watching the terps ignore LEN.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

So I'm clearing out a storage unit I bought for $15 that the owner stopped paying and I found a Kevin Garnett jersey, a CJ Miles jersey, and two Kevin Durant Sonics jerseys all replicas in good condition. :durant

Edit: Also found a nike Drew Brees replica jersey and a box of porn. :kobe3 #prons


----------



## Brye

*Re: #RUDY*

:lmao Holy shit what a steal.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

I know! A CJ Miles jersey! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*






:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

The fun things you see on twitter!


----------



## Dub

*Re: #RUDY*

God damn that was awesome


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

Cousins has 8-6 with 5 mins left in the 1st..


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

18-2 run

God the Kings suck

Edit: Make that a 32-12 run..


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

My main man Ray Allen is at the Leafs game today :mark:

Oh and Lebron etc are there too.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

Memphis, Golden State and Denver are so close to eachother for the 4, 5 and 6 spot. I'm pretty sure Memphis is gonna lose it's spot pretty soon though.

I also really hope Utah loses it's playoff spot and that Portland and Houston take the 7 and 8, I think they're more entertaining than Utah.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RUDY*

TAJ doing the damn thing. Played all 48 minutes last night with Boozer and Noah out. Comes back tonight and plays another 45. I think he did 19 points and 19 boards. Him, Nate, Jimmy Buckets, and Deng are carrying the squad through this stretch without Boozer, Noah, Hinrich, and Rose. I laughed at VLAD RAD getting some run finally and then injuring himself nine minutes back into his #RETURN.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

That awkward moment when you think Uncle Drew is the oldest All-Star Player & then you realize that Boshasaurus is on the same team...

Kyrie Muthafucking Irving


----------



## Myst

*Re: #RUDY*

MKG stretchered off the court vs Houston... 


Hope he's alright.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Harden records his first Triple double :harden2 Solid

Hope MKG's injury is not serious


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

I <3 :harden


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

JR Smith, STAT, Tyson, Kyrie, Patrick Patterson, Harden, Asik, Parker & Vucevic all with great games.

Speaking of Parker, I had no idea how great of a season he was having. 20/8/3 on 53% and 40% from deep.


----------



## WWE

Spurs win again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RUDY*

spurs are 38-11. hahaha damn!!!

and the cavs beat the thunder with 35 big ones from Kyrie!


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: #RUDY*









Smh.

This kid is just too good.


----------



## Myst

*Re: #RUDY*

Wish I had seen the Cavs/Thunder game. Love watching Kyrie go to work in the 4th.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: #RUDY*

Who're the announcers for the Cav's games on TV? They're not bad. "RIGHT DOWN EUCLID AVENUE!" I dig it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Yea glad Bulls took care of the Hawks after the disappointing loss to Nets. Got 4 days to rest and play the Jazz.

Sacramento was just awful


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

#RUDY vs Miami


----------



## JM

*Re: #RUDY*

#RUDY

Should be a tough game against Ray Allen and his supporting cast!


----------



## Myst

*Re: #RUDY*

Lakers barely survived the Pistons after blowing another big lead in the 4th. 

:StephenA2


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

Gay is having a great game


----------



## WWE

If gay ever airballed that three


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

is there a reason why we haven't traded Dwight yet and just started Pau? He's a fucking BEAST of all around talent, I think he proved that in the Olympics and is proving it once again. bring dwight off the bench for fuck sakes.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #RUDY*

c's trading KG for bledsoe and punk ass butler would get them nowhere. would piss me the fuck off. if you're gonna trade the heart and soul of the team u better get back some extremely good assets. yea, i know he's older, and his value is lower. let him retire a celtic. trade pierce.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

Bledsoe is a star in the making bro, I'd do that trade and then trade Pierce/Rondo as well for some more young pieces. You guys need to rebuild sooner rather than later instead of continuing to delay everything.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #RUDY*

i like bledsoe, but not for kg. it's not just about the skill, it's what kg represents. i like to watch someone who i feel plays for more than a check. plus he's invaluable to the team. defensive backbone, and the motivator, on a team that without him, would coast.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

2 point guards who can't shoot and need the ball in their hands to produce anything? How could it go wrong?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*

Eh tbh I'd rather the Clippers not perform that trade. I think Butler and Bledsoe are valuable assets to them and I don't see how KG would really fit in with the mix. Sure Jordan off the bench is great but I'm not really liking it. The teams perfect the way it is atm. Just need Chauncey to come back from injury, no need to fuck with the chemistry at this point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

Behind KD and Lebron, Kyrie is probably the player I'd want to have if I was building a franchise. ..... is just too good. If he learns to play better defense there won't be a point guard in the league close to him. He also needs to work on his playmaking ability, but I'm sure that will come as he progresses.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

I'd take Lebron, KD and Paul over him. However like you said, if his playmaking ability gets better and he gets his defense to at least average, I'll gladly take him over Paul.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

If his defense and playmaking get better, I would take Irving over Lebron simply for the age factor. Right now though is still Durant and Lebron first. As much as I like Rose, damaged knees are a death sentence on a career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

KYRIE & LEBRON in 2014 :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

dat sig


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

:lmao Notorious's sig.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> KYRIE & LEBRON in 2014 :mark: :mark:


You're a ****** honestly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Don't blame me, blame WWF.

I lost a sig bet and I have to wear that sig.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Yeah Notorious, why do you gotta mock the kid?


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*



Canadian said:


> You're a ****** honestly.


No need for that. Chill out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Nah clearly wasn't my idea.

Dwayne Wade's a fuckboy and the Lakers & Knicks can both eat dicks.

Seriously bro? You couldn't let me put BOSH as my favorite player?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #RUDY*



Joel said:


> No need for that. Chill out.


You're going to tell me to chill out but you're just going to sit there and enjoy me getting bullied online, okay thanks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

GONNA PULL AN AMANDA TODD?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Like I said before, it was a sig bet that I lost.

And Canadian, they've been talking about what teams you cheer for since like the 2010-11 season, I don't know why you just don't ignore them.

Once again, I really don't care what teams you cheer for.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

should have made him wear a sig that mocks DERRICK ROSE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*

And here I was thinking we're all guys in here...

Notorious, change your sig. Ask Little Baby to come up with another idea. Can't be bothered with the drama.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

ugh Canadian, this whole situation really isn't going to help people stop bullying you. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

:drake1

Canadian really is a little bitch. I'll do some more brainstorming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

You guys are a bunch of bullies. #BEASTAR


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Lol Celtics go 4-0 since Rondo was out. Are they playing better overall as a team?? Inspired for them oment maybe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

They're still a good defensive team with or without him, but they've been better offensively due to not having a ball-dominant PG like Rondo. Instead of having him pound the ball for 20 seconds waiting for someone to get open, more players are bringing the ball up and running the offense, better ball movement, players are getting more involved. It's become a much more team oriented game offensively. And Pierce has been amazing playing the point-forward role.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Wow fuck, just checked the standings and Celtics are only 8th, even after winning 4 in a row, just shows how much trouble they were in. This could be an amazing turn around if they keep pit up.

No bulls game until THursday fuck.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RUDY*



Posterizer said:


> Wow fuck, just checked the standings and Celtics are only 8th, even after winning 4 in a row, just shows how much trouble they were in. This could be an amazing turn around if they keep pit up.
> 
> No bulls game until THursday fuck.


We're playing tomorrow.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Oh yea! The game that was postponed, Pacers. Gonna be all defense in that game. pacers has beaten just about everybody at home. This is going to be a tough game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Pacers-Bulls should be a terrible game. Final score to be 78-77.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Yea you kknow it's going to be a low scoring game when it's Pacers vs Bulls

78-77 Bulls win.

And Lakers was sooo lucky to win that game lmao. Nah missing two free throws. :bron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Rose, Deng and Noah all gonna be out?


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Chicago

G Kirk Hinrich, OUT, Elbow

F Carlos Boozer, DTD, Hamstring

C Joakim Noah, OUT, Foot

Pacers won't have George Hill and Danny Granger but still I'm not so sure we'll be able to beat them now. 

And what the fuck is up with that sig? :rose2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

What's the status on Rose? Is he nearing return?

WWF made me change it to this :bron3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

Showtime gave me the idea; was never considering anything Rose-oriented.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Lmfao, Ray Allen's face makes that kinda funny...but not really :rose3



> Derrick Rose is making another big progression in his return from injury-a sign the injury-laden Chicago Bulls should welcome after having lost another star this week.
> Rose is now able to take full physical contact in practice, Bulls coach Tom Thibodeau confirmed this week.
> With Rose able to participate in the simulation of full NBA game contact, that essentially completes the last major hurdle of the former league MVP's rehabilitation. The main thing that Rose will be focusing on now will be to get back into the swing of actual NBA play.
> 
> Read more at http://www.latinospost.com/articles...ury-update-now-taking.htm#q6rlydkW9cX7D0JM.99


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

what happens if say a East all star is traded to a western conference team before the all star game? do they still start for the east?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> what happens if say a East all star is traded to a western conference team before the all star game? do they still start for the east?


I think that, if he's a starter, he plays for the east (because the starters are voted by fans). But I don't know what happens if he is a reserve... Probably gets a selection, but he gets replaced by Stern (some similar turn of events as if he was injured)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #RUDY*

I think that happened in 06-07 when AI got traded. 

I remember AI always used to start for the East and I'm pretty sure he was on pace to start again until he got traded. His votes got transferred to the West but he didn't start cause TMac/Kobe beat him out. He was named as a reserve on the West and then dropped out altogether cause of injury.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> Pacers-Bulls should be a terrible game. Final score to be 78-77.


Shouldn't be a terrible game when you got Mr. excitement, Jimmy Buckets, (aka Jamie Foxx :lol) Luol Dengerous & Stacey King on commentary :lol

But my dude D.Rose on his way back. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

LIL NATE also won Player of the Week for last week. Is it safe to say the Bulls still have a Bench Mob?


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RUDY*

Bulls had over half of their starters gone against Atlanta on Saturday and they still won. It makes me even more excited to see this team with Rose, Noah, and Boozer back in the lineup and Jimmy Butler starting permanently at the 2 or playing a James Harden role with The Bulls like Harden did with OKC.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RUDY*

Tough loss tonight, but who cares?

THERETURN IS CLOSE. :mark:

lulz WWF. He hates on DRose because he knows it'll be years, YEARS before the Magic are contenders again. Keep hating on DRose, son. At least I'll see my team win games.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #RUDY*

And now the Wizards beat another top team this year. I don't get it. At least this team has high hopes when they get ANOTHER high draft pick next year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #RUDY*

the clippers didn't have paul, w/o him they aren't elite. wizards are going to be a problem sometime in the future.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #RUDY*

I hope so. They've been tanking for the last 5 years. lol.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*



Mikey Damage said:


> Tough loss tonight, but who cares?
> 
> THERETURN IS CLOSE. :mark:
> 
> lulz WWF. He hates on DRose because he knows it'll be years, YEARS before the Magic are contenders again. Keep hating on DRose, son. At least I'll see my team win games.


I hate on Rose because everyone in this thread loves him, and everyone knows I like to rustle some jimmies. In reality, I don't have a problem w/ him. Used to be one of my favorites, but I'm neutral on him now. Love his play style, though.

Anyway, maybe Orlando can be gifted the 1st pick in the draft by Stern like Chicago was.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RUDY*

They love him because he's awesome. :rose1

Doubtful STern does that for Orlando. Not big enough of a needle mover.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Well the 2013 draft will be Stern's last draft so you want to draft NERLENS? Another franchise center eh?

Although the good thing about Nerlens is that he's a die hard Celtics fan.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

I'm aware. Orlando's always recovered, though. Shabazz/McLemore & Trey Burke, plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RUDY*

Burke as the PG, and Shabazz as the SG? bama


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Does Orlando have two 1st round picks?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

I'm not sure, but I assume they get one in any deal they trade Redick in. 

I'd prefer to trade Afflalo & re-sign Redick, but w/e. Apparently Brooklyn has interest in Hedo. I'd honestly trade him away for a 2nd round pick in 2045.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Trade Hedo to Brooklyn for their pick, trade Redick to Boston kobe3), I see them holding on to Afflalo.

All jokes aside, I think Redick goes to Minny.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

They better get a good haul for Redick, because he really is a fucking beast. Clearly one of the better 2's in the NBA.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #RUDY*

Lillard, Aldridge, Durant, LeBron, Chandler (20 rebounds!), Melo, STAT (getting better every game), Jordan (22 rebounds!), David West all with great games tonight. Knicks are on a roll right now, didn't catch the game tonight but it looked good from the box score.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> They better get a good haul for Redick, because he really is a fucking beast. Clearly one of the better 2's in the NBA.


I think you'll be disappointed.

Don't see them getting more than a Courtney Lee type player or a prospect and a pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RUDY*

I know I'm going to be disappointed, but it is what it is. They want prospects and picks, and that's what they'll get. I'm just hoping that it's a good prospect, not someone with little promise.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #RUDY*

Lol at that Al Jefferson shot to win the game! Just a little bit short.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*



WWF said:


> I hate on Rose because everyone in this thread loves him, and everyone knows I like to rustle some jimmies. In reality, I don't have a problem w/ him. Used to be one of my favorites, but I'm neutral on him now. Love his play style, though.


^ that. DRose fans are so damn easy to troll, but it's probably because they realize that all of shit we're saying is true.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RUDY*

meh. or he could be next AI.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*

Man, that Stephen A. Smith one-on-one interview with Dwight Howard is awesome & completely made my night. Holy shit! I won't do a summary, everyone else can watch it & form their own opinions on everything that was said.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*






I would honestly cry if I got into an argument with Stephen A Smith.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*

ESPN.com NBA "Power Rankings:"
1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Oklahoma City Thunder
3. Miami Heat
4. Denver Nuggets
5. Golden State Warriors

This is insane to me. No Clippers, Knicks, Nets, Pacers, Bulls?

Thoughts?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RUDY*

first of all, they're power rankings and mean absolutely nothing.

second of all, :lmao hard at you suggesting Clippers should be there when they've lost like 8 of their last 10.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Denver would be something serious if they could consistently get it done on the road. Only thing holding them back from at least being a dominate regular season team.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*



Showtime said:


> first of all, they're power rankings and mean absolutely nothing.
> 
> second of all, :lmao hard at you suggesting Clippers should be there when they've lost like 8 of their last 10.


Because their PG is hurt. They're still better than the Nuggets...and your Lakers. :troll


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Power rankings are pretty much "What have you done for me lately". The Nuggets are currently one of the hottest teams in the NBA while the Clippers have lost 7 of their last 10.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #RUDY*

Even still, they're in first place in the Pacific division & have more wins & less losses than the Nuggets. I don't even like the Clippers. I think they're going to get exposed & killed in the playoffs...but they're still better than the Nuggets.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Once again...power rankings are generally "what have you done for me lately" not "Who's the better team when healthy".

And right now I don't see how can argue that that the Clippers have played better than the Nuggets over the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #RUDY*

Yeah, it's all based on your recent performance.

Not like power rankings really mean much in the grand scheme of things, anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Rockets just broke the record for most three pointers in a half with 14, NBA record for most three pointers in an entire game is 23. 4 minutes into the 3rd they're at 16.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

I think it's safe to say the days of the Lakers sucking are over.

I'm sure most people knew they wouldn't suck forever. Ah well, it was fun while it lasted, CLARK.

And LOL at Nets fans. This is basically a home game for the Lakers. No way the Lakers get this treatment at MSG.


----------



## Dub

*Re: #RUDY*



Notorious said:


> I think it's safe to say the days of the Lakers sucking are over.
> 
> I'm sure most people knew they wouldn't suck forever. Ah well, it was fun while it lasted, CLARK.
> 
> And LOL at Nets fans. This is basically a home game for the Lakers. No way the Lakers get this treatment at MSG.


They have improved but still need fixing, they always hit a dry spell in the 3rd thus letting the other team close the gap or overtaking the lead. It did feel like a home game, especially after Kobe's sick dunk in the 2nd half.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

The Black Mamba posterizes the entire Nets team... :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

The Rockets have tied the record for most three pointers made in a single game, 1:38 left, let's see if they can break the record.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> I think it's safe to say the days of the Lakers sucking are over.
> 
> I'm sure most people knew they wouldn't suck forever. Ah well, it was fun while it lasted, CLARK.
> 
> And LOL at Nets fans. This is basically a home game for the Lakers. No way the Lakers get this treatment at MSG.


Lakers are the most popular team in the NBA. There are always tons of LA fans in MSG to.

Regardless Deron has declined and Lopez is the only bright spot 30-11-3. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RUDY*

Fuck Mark Jackson.


----------



## Xile44

Rockets offense is insane. 

Fun to watch


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RUDY*

Samuel Dalembert playing out of his mind tonight.

35 points on 17-21 shooting with 11 rebounds in just 22 minutes. Still over 6 minutes left too.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*

Rockets scoring 140 points...fuck that's insane


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: #RUDY*

Mark Jackson coach of the year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RUDY*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #freefavors*

According to ESPN's Chris Sheridan, the Spurs are the front-runners to acquire Al Jefferson at the trade deadline...take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #freefavors*



Notorious said:


> According to ESPN's Chris Sheridan, the Spurs are the front-runners to acquire Al Jefferson at the trade deadline...take it for what it's worth.


Really? Duncan and Jefferson together would be tough to beat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #freefavors*

Pau Gasol out six weeks with a partially torn plantar fascia.

Also Stern says he's expecting the NBA to officially begin testing for HGH starting next season. I guess D. Wade is really done now :lmao :side:


As far as Duncan & Jefferson go, it would be a nasty offensive duo. But the Spurs would probably regress defensively, especially their pick & roll defense. I doubt they get him though.


----------



## Dub

*Re: #freefavors*

Sucks that pau is out but I heard that a torn plantar fascia is easier to rehab.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #freefavors*

#Clarksanity


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #freefavors*

Really hoping Bargnani comes back tonight, Raptors really need this W too.


----------



## JM

*Re: #freefavors*

I hope Bargnani gets traded tonight...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #freefavors*

Philadelphia are shit


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #freefavors*

They would be pretty good if they had a 7 foot big man on their roster who could play good defense and was great offensively.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #freefavors*

so, uh, if Wall started from the beginning of the season do you guys think the Wizards would be a playoff team? Because since he's come back their record has been pretty playoff worthy for an east team. I like Wall so I hope he really does develop into the superstar he was projected to be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #freefavors*

I'm not allowed to say anything positive about the Wizards or their players.

But as far as the Celtics go, Barbosa has to have the weirdest game in the NBA of any player not named Shawn Marion.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #freefavors*

Celtics win again!

Celtics/Lakers tomorrow


----------



## Magic

*Re: #freefavors*

Kobe vs. the Celtics. AW YEAH.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #freefavors*

Black Maba's gonna carry the Lakers to a win. :kobe2


----------



## Dub

*Re: #freefavors*

CLARKSANITY GONNA RUN WILD IN BOSTON


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #freefavors*

Danny Green is on one tonight !


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #freefavors*

BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


----------



## WWE

Damn I'm on my phone and I had to scroll through all of that


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #freefavors*

You're Welcome.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #freefavors*

I should tweet that to Kobe..pump him up some more :kobe2


----------



## Aid

*Re: #freefavors*

No Pau and possibly no Dwight could mean that LA could play small and put Jamison or Clark at center.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #freefavors*

I don't know what the popular opinion here is but I really feel like the Lakers have to trade Dwight at this point. His retaliation to Kobe's comments today cemented it for me. Just not his comments but how he's being perceived by Kobe & now even Nash, whom agreed with Kobe. It's turning into way too much drama.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #freefavors*

fuck Dwight.


wait, this ..... was cleared by the medical staff and is still not playing? oh yeah, you take your fucking time you pathetic piece of shit, while every other player is playing through injuries. I'm sure Nash/Kobe have some lingering issues as well and they're not in the prime of their career in their mid 20s. this fucking guy.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #freefavors*

"So, if people are pissed off that I don't play or if I do play, whatever it may be, so what? This is my career." - Dwight Howard

That quote blew my mind!


----------



## Magic

*Re: #freefavors*

I don't think Dwight has a PR guy and if he does he needs to fire him as his stupidity is just absurd now. this can can't even be a sidekick on a team full of all stars right, how in the fuck is that possible?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #freefavors*

what the fuck was I thinking. ..... is clearly just following Shaq's foot steps again, he doesn't want to play because the injury has to be fully recovered on COMPANY TIME, it only makes sense. too bad this ..... doesn't have the three championships(at the time) and final mvps to get away with shit like this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #freefavors*

It's nice to see Starz in the spirit.

According to SAS, Dwight still wants to be in Brooklyn.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Sources tell ESPN's Marc Stein the Bulls and Raptors have had preliminary talks about a trade that would send Carlos Boozer to Toronto for Andrea Bargnani.

While we can't help but laugh at the idea of Bargnani under defensive-minded coach Tom Thibodeau, his 3-point shooting would definitely help the Bulls once Derrick Rose (torn ACL) returns. Meanwhile, Boozer would help fill a role vacated when the Raptors sent F Ed Davis to Memphis in the Rudy Gay deal. It's important for Boozer and Bargnani owners to remember the word "preliminary" when thinking about Stein's report, but it could be a deal that helps both players' fantasy values.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Whoever chose that new thread title is the SHIT haha, im so sick of Dwight and his whiny bitch ass.
SuperBitch :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

That trade would be absolutely horrible for Chicago. I don't care how much Boozer is being paid, Bargnani is absolutely awful and would be an atrocious fit in Chicago.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I want to see Howard traded into a BEAR PIT.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Paul George in the 3 pt shoot out??????? is wade retarded? hes a good 3 pt shooter but not on the level of some other people in the east. (watch him win it now)


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I'm fine with the trade more or less. I don't care about money, let the front office figure that out. If they're better on the floor then it works for me. Boozer is absent defensively a lot but at least he's there for rebounds and he can bang a bit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Apparently Kobe always talks trash to Lebron and Lebron never responds. #SUPERBITCHES across the board.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

GOAT DUNK CONTEST to happen.

ROSS :mark:
GREEN :mark:
FLIGHT WHITE :mark:
BLEDSOE :mark:
FARIED :mark:

and evans....


----------



## Aid

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lillard first pick on Team Shaq. :mark:

And Irving!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Kyrie being the 3rd pick :lmao

Kyrie & Lillard on the same team :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Wow chucks team looks like shit


----------



## Xile44

I'm really excited for this years All Star weekend.

Looks like Duncan will sit out of the All star game

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Myst

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Shaq gonna dominate. Still can't believe Kyrie was the 3rd pick though. Thought he was the obvious #1 pick. Also would rather see Paul George in the dunk contest instead of the 3pt contest and Riddick & Mayo in the 3pt contest.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #SuperBitch*



El Conquistador said:


> Sources tell ESPN's Marc Stein the Bulls and Raptors have had preliminary talks about a trade that would send Carlos Boozer to Toronto for Andrea Bargnani.
> 
> While we can't help but laugh at the idea of Bargnani under defensive-minded coach Tom Thibodeau, his 3-point shooting would definitely help the Bulls once Derrick Rose (torn ACL) returns. Meanwhile, Boozer would help fill a role vacated when the Raptors sent F Ed Davis to Memphis in the Rudy Gay deal. It's important for Boozer and Bargnani owners to remember the word "preliminary" when thinking about Stein's report, but it could be a deal that helps both players' fantasy values.


I don't really like the trade. I'd rather a guy that hasn't been injured as much as Bargnani has.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Bargnani is terrible, If Chicago does that trade it's strictly because of Boozer's contract.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

That and them wanting to promote Taj to starter since they just gave him a new contract and he's played well as a starter over the last week or so.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #SuperBitch*

If Chicago needs a 3 point shooter, they should look at Houston. The Rockets have plenty to spare.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Bradley's hurt again. Great.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

the Celtics have 6 boards and we're barely into the second quarter. smh.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #SuperBitch*

what a massacre. lakers buried under atlantis, bums.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

RIP willing passer Kobe, welcome back ball hog Kobe.


----------



## Dub

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Stall_19 said:


> RIP willing passer Kobe, welcome back ball hog Kobe.


No one else is scoring. Dwight is just standing there, and Metta is God awful tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #SuperBitch*

LOLAKERS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Stall_19 said:


> RIP willing passer Kobe, welcome back ball hog Kobe.


did you watch the game tonight? no assists =/= not passing. he was passing early, too bad everyone was missing WIDE OPEN shots. assists are a two way thing, the person being passed to has to convert. :kobe


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Like how Dwight is out there in a 30 point game.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Ok........



> According to sources, King was planning to contact the Minnesota Timberwolves in order to gauge their interest in a three-team trade that would send Kevin Love to the Lakers, Brook Lopez to the Timberwolves and Dwight Howard to the Nets. Other small pieces would need to be included, but the proposed trade was thought to be intriguing enough to start conversations in the Lakers front office that would force them to deal with Howard earlier than planned.


----------



## Dub

*Re: #SuperBitch*



SpeedStick said:


> Ok........


Interesting


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Love is coming to the lakers regardless.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Why would the T-Wolves want Lopez? I'd rather have Kevin Love.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Now we know why he doesn't pass


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lopez is signed, Love is unhappy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

FUTURE has been great since Rondo got hurt. If he can continue to stay consistent and play hard, then he's worth his contract.

FABULOUS MELO SIGHTING :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Stall_19 said:


> Why would the T-Wolves want Lopez? I'd rather have Kevin Love.


Love > Lopez but this year Love is not 100% and Lopez is having an all star year.

Nets need to send Lopez and MarShon to the T-Wolves.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Celticsw gonna win their 6th straight. Inb4 they lost the next 6 games again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lopez is playing better right now than anyone on the Wolves. The Nets have no reason to trade him right now. Lopez has been by far their best player, I really don't know why they would be motivated to trade him.


----------



## Armor King

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I believe its time for the Lakers to...


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Fab Melo makes Jason Collins look like Kareem :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Congrats KG! 25k pts. WHAT A BLOWOUT!!!! WHAT A WIN!!!!!

:kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3 :kg3


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Looks like your post was right 

#WinningForRondo


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

So what trades do you guys see happening before the deadline?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Notorious said:


> Fab Melo makes Jason Collins look like Kareem :lmao


Fab Melo needs ALOT of work. I'm not even sure he's gonna ever produce for an NBA team. He just looks so bad out there.


----------



## Myst

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Terrible loss today, just when I thought we were catching up to Portland and eventually dat 8th spot. Probably would've won if Rondo wasn't hurt. 

:kg2


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: #SuperBitch*

If Flight White has any hops left in him, then the Winner of Dunk Contest is already known.


----------



## Xile44

-Extra- said:


> If Flight White has any hops left in him, then the Winner of Dunk Contest is already known.


Ross, White and Green is as good as it gets for a team. 

Really excited.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Xile44 said:


> Ross, White and Green is as good as it gets for a team.
> 
> Really excited.


Wait, a team? It's not a regular individual competition anymore?


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Stall_19 said:


> So what trades do you guys see happening before the deadline?


http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=a28zws9


----------



## Aid

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=a28zws9


#HateIt


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Absolutely awful trade for Chicago.


----------



## JM

That's what is being speculated atm.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Yes I'm aware of that, but it's still a terrible deal for Chicago.

They'd be better off amnestying Boozer than trading him for Bargnani.


----------



## Xile44

-Extra- said:


> Wait, a team? It's not a regular individual competition anymore?


Well its East vs West. Though only 1 player from each side advances to the final round. Not really a team thing, but in terms of West vs East 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Fuck outta here with that trade Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

In before the Lakers let Dwight walk and tank next season and get gifted the #1 pick of Wiggins.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Nuggets win 14 out of their last 16, can't even get talked about on ESPN for a second. (N)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

The Spurs are on an 11 game winning streak and get no coverage on ESPN.

It's nothing to be upset about. I'd prefer my team go under the radar then be all over ESPN.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*

True, true.

I don't understand how San Antonio gets such little coverage. They're arguably the most consistent team in the NBA the last 15 years or so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Because the Spurs play in a small market, don't bring in the ratings and have a dumb reputation of being a "boring team" when that's not the case whatsoever.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=a28zws9


Where is the upside to that deal for Chicago? I guess it saves them some money but should they really be thinking about monetary side of this when they have been one of the elites in the east before Rose's injury? Boozer has been decent this year so I'd want to get some more value for him if they were considering trading him.

I think the Clippers might be a move from being a threat in the west. Not sure what that move would be a the moment.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Not really surprising, Spurs and Nuggets have never received much coverage anyway. Its all about the big teams regardless of how well/bad they're doing. Most talk Denver ever received was when AI first got traded and then their 09 WCF run.



Aid180 said:


> #HateIt


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Most talk I ever saw Denver getting was when Carmelo had his trade saga going on and their WCF run.


----------



## WWE

I'm calling it. The Denver nuggets are winning it all this year.

All signs point to it, they win the 2k13 association mode and my career mode.

DESTINY


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I'm not surprised by how little coverage Nuggets/Spurs get. Hell, Lakers get more coverage than the Thunder.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Cycloneon said:


> I'm calling it. The Denver nuggets are winning it all this year.
> 
> All signs point to it, they win the 2k13 association mode and my career mode.
> 
> DESTINY


I wouldn't be against that one bit. :side:

Made a few small bets with my roommates on the 3-pt, dunk and skills contest. My picks are Novak, Faried and Holiday.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Denver's bench is up there with the Spurs and Clippers


----------



## Xile44

So today it has been reported that Bobcats offered Gordon for Hump straight up. 

Gordon's defense is just as bad as Brooks and Brooks can do what Gordon does and cheaper


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Notorious said:


> In before the Lakers let Dwight walk and tank next season and get gifted the #1 pick of Wiggins.


FUCK KOBE. WIGGINS. :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*

A Raptors and Warriors win would be nice tonight.

Clippers probably won't have Crawford, Griffin or Paul tonight..


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Paul is playing. Some fan you are!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #SuperBitch*

it's hard to keep up w/ 3 teams. didn't he like more teams last year or was that just part of the joke?


----------



## Joel

*Re: #SuperBitch*

He liked Heat, although maybe he just liked LeBron.

Another West ass whopping awaits us tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Can you guys ease up on him?

You've been saying the same stuff for 3 seasons now, let it go.

I'll admit it was funny at first but it's excessive to go on about how many teams he likes and making fun of him every single time he posts in here.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #SuperBitch*

i didn't say anything wrong. i just asked if he liked more teams last year. 

it's hard to keep up w/ 3 teams. that's not a slight it's just hard to keep up w/ the news on all those teams.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> Paul is playing. Some fan you are!


I said probably you illiterate bumbaclot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*



IMPULSE said:


> i didn't say anything wrong. i just asked if he liked more teams last year.
> 
> it's hard to keep up w/ 3 teams. that's not a slight it's just hard to keep up w/ the news on all those teams.


Not really aimed at you IMPULSE. More of the JM's and WWF's that are always bashing the kid.

But since you're in here IMPULSE, have you finally joined the John Wall bandwagon?


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Canadian said:


> I said probably you illiterate bumbaclot.


He definitely is playing though so I don't see why that matters, you're wrong when you say he probably isn't playing because he is playing. I see you're extra sensitive now though. That's not going to help your cause. You should make yourself more informed.


----------



## Xile44

The Wizards are out scoring Nets 24 to 6 in 2nd quarter


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I wish I could mark for the Wizards.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Notorious said:


> Not really aimed at you IMPULSE. More of the JM's and WWF's that are always bashing the kid.
> 
> But since you're in here IMPULSE, have you finally joined the John Wall bandwagon?


no. i dislike him for being fragile b/c he robbed the wizards of being a playoff team. 

wizards are going ham on the nets.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

But what if the Wizards draft NERLENS?

I'm sure you'd like a core of Wall/Beal/NERLENS?


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

And VESLEY.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> He definitely is playing though so I don't see why that matters, you're wrong when you say he probably isn't playing because he is playing. I see you're extra sensitive now though. That's not going to help your cause. You should make yourself more informed.


Shut the hell up. Take out your stupid insecurities somewhere that isn't online.

Jonas and DeRozan both with buzzer beaters, but Raptors still need to step it up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Apparently the Bobcats & Nets are discussing a trade centered around a Ben Gordon-Kris Humphries swap. Two overpaid players, both are making $12 mil a year, but I think Gordon is an expiring.

Don't really know how to feel about it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #SuperBitch*

LOLAKERS are back vs the LOLCATS. 

Kobe should do the same thing he did vs Boston and start looking for his shot more because they're not shooting that well. Dwight is getting a good # of touches this game, wonder if that's got something to do with wanting him to stop BITCHING. Overall effort has been weak.



Notorious said:


> I wish I could mark for the Wizards.


Nobody's stopping you bro. That #WIZARDS hashtag would look good next to the #CELTICS one and you'll still have room for one more. ique2


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Canadian said:


> Shut the hell up. Take out your stupid insecurities somewhere that isn't online.
> 
> Jonas and DeRozan both with buzzer beaters, but Raptors still need to step it up.


Tell me more tell me more. 

Take out your stupid insecurities. GOTCHA PAL. 

You are wound tighter than a witches tit right now. All because of a gentle hassling regarding you being uninformed on the Clippers. Nothing to do with the usual hassling I give you. Certainly won't be stopping anytime soon now though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> Tell me more tell me more.
> 
> Take out your stupid insecurities. GOTCHA PAL.
> 
> You are wound tighter than a witches tit right now. All because of a gentle hassling regarding you being uninformed on the Clippers. Nothing to do with the usual hassling I give you. Certainly won't be stopping anytime soon now though.


Lol because the last thing I read said that Griffin, Crawford and Paul probably wouldn't be playing, so technically I was informed. Lol w.e you're a pum.


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Last Activity: Today 08:19 PM 
Creating Private Message Headliner @ 08:19 PM

SOUNDS LIKE I'M BEING TOLD ON. 

If you continue to spazz out I will continue to hassle you. Wasn't even hassling you this time but you're pretty sensitive right now I guess. You're pretty fortunate though because people have been banned for far less than that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I haven't. :kobe3

canadian there's an ignore feature on this site. learn how to use it or stop being sensitive. ive defended you before but there is no reason to actually get mad at them when they're just trolling.

also WIGGINS. fuck the lakers


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Notorious said:


> But what if the Wizards draft NERLENS?
> 
> I'm sure you'd like a core of Wall/Beal/NERLENS?


i don't think i can stomach another wild cat. i still haven't come around to wall.

i'm going to support ALEX LEN wherever he goes.


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lulz, wasn't even talking about how many teams he likes this time. Dude's mad though, he'll be ok. 

Also, try to put me on your ignore list showtime. Good luck.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

pm Platt, Canadian. JM will be demodded for sure. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lulz, for what?

Telling a guy it's ridiculous to say we for 3 sports teams? It is. MrMister agrees with me. If you guys aren't passionate enough sports fans to see this then so be it. 

I don't even know why we're talking about this today. Oh, because Canadian spazzed over nothing. I'm over it. He's angry. I'm not even hassling the guy today and he's still pissy. Whatever. Oversensitive. It's not even fun anymore if the guy is going to go total emo about it.

Back to talking about fucking basketball. Such as #RUDY.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

You guys bash him literally every single time he posts in this thread, about what team(s) he cheers for, it's been going on since the 2010-11 season. Can you really blame him for being annoyed at you guys?

Give it a rest. It was funny at first but you guys overdo it. He likes multiple teams, so what?


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I'm pretty sure I've made no mention of it in at least a month and haven't been the one to bring it up in much longer than that. I'm over it....

Prove me wrong.

Why are we even talking about this today?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #SuperBitch*

someone suggest that notorious can mark for the wizards and the nets start to cut the lead. smh at people trying to give a curse permission to fuck their team up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

lel.

Gerald Henderson with a block of the year candidate on Jodie Meeks...


----------



## Champ

*Re: #SuperBitch*

jm heel turn = ratings

just like val's season high tonight


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

lolbobcats

Choking a 20 point lead against the lollakers


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> Lulz, for what?
> 
> Telling a guy it's ridiculous to say we for 3 sports teams? It is. MrMister agrees with me. If you guys aren't passionate enough sports fans to see this then so be it.
> 
> I don't even know why we're talking about this today. Oh, because Canadian spazzed over nothing. I'm over it. He's angry. I'm not even hassling the guy today and he's still pissy. Whatever. Oversensitive. It's not even fun anymore if the guy is going to go total emo about it.
> 
> Back to talking about fucking basketball. Such as #RUDY.


It's like me saying how can you be a fan of so many sports, you can only be a fan of one sport. You can't possibly keep up with those sports. Like shut up, I can like and support whoever I want, I don't need to take your crap. Why are you watching me hard pm'ing Headliner? As soon as you see me pm'ing him, you add me back to the thread? Lol scared? Like honestly this is just to discuss ball and to have opinions and debates, not to harass me pointlessly. Like Notorious said, it's not like you guys have been doing it for a month or so, it's been a long ass time and it's fucking annoying, like I'm probably so much younger than you too, grow the hell up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Damn it sucks for the Wizards. If they started the season healthy they'd easily be in playoff contention. They're right up there with the likes of Atlanta and Milwaukee when healthy.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #SuperBitch*

hansbrough must think he's playing rugby


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Champ said:


> hansbrough must think he's playing rugby


Yeah lol, it's a really aggressive game, I'm extremely annoyed at the amount of calls we didn't get, on that, and especially on some Lowry and Gay plays.. really annoying.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Hope Bulls can recoveer from that thrashing and beat Utah, we can't afford to have back to back losses if we want to be in the top 3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I have a question, let's say that come playoffs, the seeds remain as they currently are for the west, so that it would be:

1) Spurs
2) Thunder
3) Clippers
4) Nuggets

if you were the Warriors, who would you prefer to play in that first round to have the highest percentage chance of winning and advancing to the second round?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Ranking them as far as the Warriors chances go:

1. Nuggets
2. Spurs/Clippers (Can't decide)
4. Thunder


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I'd go with Clippers, only judging curretn team form. Three other teams are red hot right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Canadian said:


> It's like me saying how can you be a fan of so many sports, you can only be a fan of one sport. You can't possibly keep up with those sports. Like shut up, I can like and support whoever I want, I don't need to take your crap. Why are you watching me hard pm'ing Headliner? As soon as you see me pm'ing him, you add me back to the thread? Lol scared? Like honestly this is just to discuss ball and to have opinions and debates, not to harass me pointlessly. Like Notorious said, it's not like you guys have been doing it for a month or so, it's been a long ass time and it's fucking annoying, like I'm probably so much younger than you too, grow the hell up.


You were removed from the thread for 3 seconds cause I hit the wrong button. You spazzed at me. I said nothing about it today. I don't even know why it being discussed. Chill the fuck out.

Everyone hassles everyone in this thread, you're no different. If you can't take it then you probably shouldn't be here. Ask anyone here, everyone gets hassled. It's all in good fun. Instead of whatever emo spazz thing you did today you can always hassle others back. I stopped bringing up how many teams you liked a long time ago. Did I bring it up today? Certainly didn't.

Again, I'm not ever sure why this is being discussed today. I said nothing about it. If you want to be angry, be angry. Like I said, no one is looking to make you spazz.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #SuperBitch*

#AMIR.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Overtime baby! AMIR


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

AMIR :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Phenomenal steal by Rudy Gay aswell, great anticipation.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> You were removed from the thread for 3 seconds cause I hit the wrong button. You spazzed at me. I said nothing about it today. I don't even know why it being discussed. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> Everyone hassles everyone in this thread, you're no different. If you can't take it then you probably shouldn't be here. Ask anyone here, everyone gets hassled. It's all in good fun. Instead of whatever emo spazz thing you did today you can always hassle others back. I stopped bringing up how many teams you liked a long time ago. Did I bring it up today? Certainly didn't.
> 
> Again, I'm not ever sure why this is being discussed today. I said nothing about it. If you want to be angry, be angry. Like I said, no one is looking to make you spazz.


Aw tryna be all nice and defensive now cause you're scared. Nice nice.

AMIR FKN JOHNSON LETS GO
We need to wn this game, Pacers talking to much shit and tryna regulate us this game.


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Canadian said:


> Aw tryna be all nice and defensive now cause you're scared. Nice nice.
> 
> AMIR FKN JOHNSON LETS GO
> We need to wn this game, Pacers talking to much shit and tryna regulate us this game.


Defensive? What are you talking about? Scared? You're a toolbox.

If you are just learning the nature of this thread and every other thread in this section now then you should climb out from under the rock you live under. Do you see Notorious, WWF, Champ, Flex, UDFK spazzing all the time? No. We gave StarzNBarz a considerable hardtime and he didn't spazz out. Do I get a hard time? All the time. Do I spazz about it? NAH. I don't know why you think you're being treated differently than anyone else. 

Do I think you're choice to like 3 teams is lame? Yes. If your comparison of liking multiple sports the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard? Yes, without doubt. Did I stop bringing it up a while ago? Yes. Why are you going spazzy psycho today? I have no idea.

What do you want here, the last word? Go for it. Spazz some more Bro Montana.

HIT ME WITH THE LAST WORD.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Can you guys just squash this?

#RUDY


----------



## Champ

*Re: #SuperBitch*

#RUDY.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #SuperBitch*

JOEL...

TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR FORUM. These guys are nuts. We need serenity for the Bulls game coming up here!


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I squashed it a month ago. WHY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT THIS TODAY?

#RUDY.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

RUDY GAY ERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*



JM said:


> Defensive? What are you talking about? Scared? You're a toolbox.
> 
> If you are just learning the nature of this thread and every other thread in this section now then you should climb out from under the rock you live under. Do you see Notorious, WWF, Champ, Flex, UDFK spazzing all the time? No. We gave StarzNBarz a considerable hardtime and he didn't spazz out. Do I get a hard time? All the time. Do I spazz about it? NAH. I don't know why you think you're being treated differently than anyone else.
> 
> Do I think you're choice to like 3 teams is lame? Yes. If your comparison of liking multiple sports the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard? Yes, without doubt. Did I stop bringing it up a while ago? Yes. Why are you going spazzy psycho today? I have no idea.
> 
> What do you want here, the last word? Go for it. Spazz some more Bro Montana.
> 
> HIT ME WITH THE LAST WORD.


LMFAO aw cute I hit a nerve, mad.

RUDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WINNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

RUBIO looking like he's back to normal :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Bah Spurs finally lose a game, Pistons were one fucking fire, and terrible D from the Spurs. You can't win them all I guess.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #SuperBitch*



El Conquistador said:


> JOEL...
> 
> TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR FORUM. These guys are nuts. We need serenity for the Bulls game coming up here!


Let them get it out of their systems now. We don't want them trying to talk about this shit in a couple of weeks time when all that should (AND *WILL*) be discussed in this thread is #THERETURN

After the All Star Game, we will all make posts to say why we love Rose. And it must be positive. Failure will result into me laying down the law.

Little Baby will be up first. Followed by Magic. You guys have a week and two days to think about your "why I love Derrick Rose" post.

Thank you.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: #SuperBitch*

*I don't like how the Clippers are trying to out pathetic the Lakers.*


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Clips gettin' fuckin' clowned. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Man, if only the Wolves had a healthy Kevin Love.

Injuries robbing them of the playoffs once again.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: #SuperBitch*

This is definitely a stretch...but did anyone DVR the NBA Countdown segment (pre-game)? They were talking about my tweet on there, and I missed it...and my life cannot continue until I see it, lol.

Thanks guys.

And yes...LOLakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I missed the part where they were talking about tweets, I only caught where they were talking about Rose and whether or not the Bulls should let him come back this season.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Notorious said:


> Man, if only the Wolves had a healthy Kevin Love.
> 
> Injuries robbing them of the playoffs once again.


Just imagine if they had the Suns medical staff. A healthy Rubio/B-Roy/AK-47/Love/Pek would be nasty.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #SuperBitch*

James Harden. 

35 Pts
13/16 Shooting
4/5 3pt
11 Assists
7 Reb

Beast.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Real Deal said:


> This is definitely a stretch...but did anyone DVR the NBA Countdown segment (pre-game)? They were talking about my tweet on there, and I missed it...and my life cannot continue until I see it, lol.


There's a good chance it'll be on NBA.com later, duder. They usually put it & Inside the NBA both on there. Not the whole shows, but there's a good chance your segment might make it. Assuming no one DVR'd it that is.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Flame of Olympus said:


> James Harden.
> 
> 35 Pts
> 13/16 Shooting
> 4/5 3pt
> 11 Assists
> 7 Reb
> 
> Beast.


I really didn't think he'd be this kind of player assuming the star role on a team. I figured he'd be good but not playing at such a high level.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Through the first month he was looking like a bust as far his contract goes and him being a franchise player, but he's come around. Legit superstar.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Brye said:


> I really didn't think he'd be this kind of player assuming the star role on a team. I figured he'd be good but not playing at such a high level.


Agreed. Same thing I thought. I knew him as a great sixth man that could come off the bench & clean up the mess that Westbrook would get the Thunder in. Seeing Harden shine like this now is crazy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Rose will be reinjured before he even steps onto the court. #THERETURN will be over before it even starts. pathetic bull fans stay pathetic. :lmao


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Showtime said:


> Rose will be reinjured before he even steps onto the court. #THERETURN will be over before it even starts. pathetic bull fans stay pathetic. :lmao


I hate to be that guy but since you're a Lakers fans you can't really talk trash about anyone right now.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Some team should definitely trade for James Jones.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*

^^^BEST SHOOTER IN THE NBA.

why? that is some of the worst logic in any sports. just because my team is bad doesn't mean I can't laugh at other teams that are bad(even if they're not bad). I'll trash talk regardless, that's what sports fans do and I'm not going to stop because my team is doing bad for the sixth time in their 60+ year history.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Showtime said:


> Rose will be reinjured before he even steps onto the court. #THERETURN will be over before it even starts. pathetic bull fans stay pathetic. :lmao


I'm gonna pretend i didn't read that. :rose3


----------



## Arcade

Harden has pretty much turned into the star the Rockets desperately wanted in the offseason.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Walk-In said:


> There's a good chance it'll be on NBA.com later, duder. They usually put it & Inside the NBA both on there. Not the whole shows, but there's a good chance your segment might make it. Assuming no one DVR'd it that is.


Yeah, I have NBA.com, ESPN.com, and Youtube all pulled up. I know ESPN uploads certain parts of their Countdown segments every now and then, and I'm probably going to be lucky that they were talking about LeBron James (more likely to be available somewhere).

Just thought it was pretty cool...had a friend tell me he saw it on there, then others mentioned it, and it sucked because I was out getting something to eat.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: #SuperBitch*



kobra860 said:


> I hate to be that guy but since you're a Lakers fans you can't really talk trash about anyone right now.


maybe he should start liking 5 teams that way his chances of liking a good team are improved. :kobe3


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Didnt catch the game but with Lebron doing stuff like this 



 and him tackling the fan that made the halfcourt shot more ppl might actually stop hating him lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #SuperBitch*

damn. that's pretty cool.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I love celebrities and athletes who can make a fans day by doing something so simple as that, it really is special and means a lot, props to the ones who do it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

That guy recieved a pass from LBJ, he's gona remember that for the rest of his life. :bron the man


----------



## Aid

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Yeah. Lebron actually seems like a pretty cool guy. Of course, he would be even cooler if he didn't gave that decision fiasco and/or went to Chicago. :side:


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lebron is so awesome.


----------



## Dub

*Re: #SuperBitch*

It look to me like Lebron was trying to hit him with the ball. Fucking scum.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*

LeBron's really been growing on me since he won the 'ship. Seems like he got the world off his shoulders.

Nugs vs Cavs tonight on NBATV. (Y)


----------



## JM

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Lebron's becoming such a dude. Imagine having a beer with Lebron. Now imagine having a beer with Kobe...

lolololol


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Good win last night for the Bulls, we redeemed ourselves after that terrible game in Denver.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

So the word is that Josh Smith has a decent chance of being traded. Not sure if anything's going to happen or who's interested by his ideal landing sport would be a fast team like the Nuggets or Warriors.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Stall_19 said:


> So the word is that Josh Smith has a decent chance of being traded. Not sure if anything's going to happen or who's interested by his ideal landing sport would be a fast team like the *Nuggets* or Warriors.


plzno


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Stall_19 said:


> So the word is that Josh Smith has a decent chance of being traded. Not sure if anything's going to happen or who's interested by his ideal landing sport would be a fast team like the Nuggets or Warriors.


For some reason, I can definitely see him going to Houston.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Houston would be better off getting Paul Millsap. He's a much better fit IMO.

I see Boston going after him but I'd rather they didn't.


----------



## Xile44

Just read that Brooklyn is apparently in the lead for Josh Smith from CBS.

If true Smith would be a great fit and IMO would help the Nets a lot.
Him and Lopez would be very intimidating and he would oh be the 4th option. Nets are last in fast break points and he certainly would help. 

Don't know how true that source is though

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Who would they give up? I'm guessing at least Brooks, Humphries and picks.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #SuperBitch*

I'd imagine Jazz might want to trade off Jefferson or Milsap. They can't keep the Jefferson/Milsap/Favors trio forever.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

One of them will be gone at the deadline. Maybe even both.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Who would they give up? I'm guessing at least Brooks, Humphries and picks.


Apparently Ben Gordon could be part of it but if does go down expect a 3 to 4 team trade


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

According to Woj, the Suns are still trying to trade for Iman Shumpert. They're reportedly willing to offer Jared Dudley and a future 1st.


----------



## Xile44

Wow Dallas is beating the Warriors 62-36 at the end of the 1st half

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Warriors haven't been the same since the Rockets took their manhood.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #SuperBitch*

15 of last 17

9 in a row


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Fun fact. The Wizards have the #1 defense in the league statistically John Wall plays.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Wizards haven't lost since Wall come back. 

Denver vs Celtics should be a cracker 9 in a row vs 6 in a row. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Notorious said:


> Fun fact. The Wizards have the #1 defense in the league statistically John Wall plays.


im pretty sure Celtics defense with Avery has been better than the Wiz's defense with Wall.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #SuperBitch*

And people call J-Wall a bust.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Posterizer said:


> Wizards haven't lost since Wall come back.
> 
> Denver vs Celtics should be a cracker 9 in a row vs 6 in a row. Something's gotta give.


lolwut

They've lost 7 time since he's been back...


----------



## Zen

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Edit - Fuck I must have heard the commentator wrong,


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Showtime said:


> im pretty sure Celtics defense with Avery has been better than the Wiz's defense with Wall.


Celtics with Bradley on court: 103.0 points per 100 possessions
Wizards with Wall on court: 97.6 points per 100 possessions

The Wizards as a team since Wall has returned are averaging 95.1 points per 100 possessions, which would rank 1st in the NBA. The Pacers have the #1 defense normally, allowing 100.3 points per 100 possessions.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #SuperBitch*

Is Wall's D really that good or a difference maker? I don't watch the Wiz at all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #SuperBitch*

The Wizards were playing good defense before Wall returned, were in the lower half of the top 10 rankings IIRC. Wall is a pretty underrated defender so them improving with his return doesn't surprise me, however I wouldn't attribute their stellar defensive numbers strictly to his return. It's been a team effort.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I need to watch more John Wall. I've probably only seen about a handful of his games since coming to the NBA.

Pretty excited for All Star Weekend next weekend.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

"#herewebuy" night in sacramento. they came up about a thousand short of selling out but they chanted Here we stay! the kings got the win also. the fans in sacramento genuinely seem like they want the kings to stay. i know it would be cool to get a team back in seattle and all but it would suck for the kings. the fans really are good even if they might not sell out every game.

and :lmao at dwight howards dad. these titles just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=562344337111898

Fucking incredible


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

The Lakers transition D is just so terrible.

They don't even run back, I can't even say they jog back on D, their effort on transition defense is just awful. They might have the worst transition defense I've ever seen.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Someone should send the tape of this game to Charles Barkley to let him known that Wade isn't done yet.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yeah, LA's effort on D is pretty suspect especially in transition.

I know it doesn't need to be said but LeBron is scary good at this point, pretty clearly the best in the league. I have a feeling he won't get MVP and suffer from the same shit Jordan did where they just gave the award to someone new just for the sake of it. Probably why KD will win it this year. 

Wade usually picks his game up around this time of the year, don't think he's quite done yet but he has declined from his 2011 self. I like Wade but his style of play with the way he leans into the defender and just tries to create contact out of nothing pisses me off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

The scary thing about LeBron is that he's gotten even better compared to last year. I think he should get MVP.


----------



## JM

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Plus he's a complete DUDE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Faried is pissing me off so much right now. I like him better when he isn't playing against the Celtics.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

JR Smith man, JR Smith. I don't know what to think of this guy. I want him 1 game, and the next he drops 25 on 9-15 and 4-6 from 3 and hits a clutch shot. It's not like he's getting traded, because he has to agree to a trade first of all, & Woody loves him. Plus, we have him for cheap. It just seems like he has 1 good game every 5, sure Carmelo has those games too sometimes, but he makes up for it usually in ways like rebounding. JR? Eh...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Notorious, I agree. Bron is playing even better than this year than last. I wouldn't be sour on him not winning MVP tho just cause I like KD more but Bron definitely has the best case. 

Ether, JR has always been like that. Hit and miss. Wild shot selection, inconsistent effort on defense, erratic play and questionable decision making overall. When he's on, he's great but he can take you out of a game just as easily.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I know he's always been like that, and that's my problem. I can't judge if he's actually helping the team or not. He stepped up when Melo was out, granted, but other than that? His defense went from bad to below average, he hasn't went to the paint as much as he should, his shot selection is....JR Smith, etc. But, it seems he has good chemistry with everyone on the team and the coach, he's hit plenty of clutch shots this season, and he's good for 25 on any given night.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Lebron is like MJ on that he could easily win MVP every year. The year D Rose got I still dont get how it happened when Lebron had a better year. Whats crazy about Lebron is that you can say KD only has him beat in scoring but Lebron is only 2 points behind and im one of the ppl that believe if he wanted to he could average 30+ if he wanted to. Lebron should win MVP again but I just get a feeling it will be we are tired of him dominating lets give it to KD year.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose won the MVP because the voters were tired of giving it to LeBron, just like when Malone won it in 97 over MJ. Even then, Howard had a better year than Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose won the MVP mainly because of LeBron having the villain role that year. Not to say Rose wasn't deserving, but LeBron wasn't gonna win the MVP that year under any circumstances.

James Worthy said that LeBron should win both MVP and MIP...honestly, I really wouldn't be opposed to him winning both but I'd rather MIP go to someone like Jrue Holiday.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

yes, because winning games means absolutely nothing in these voting situations. Yeah Lebron had the better year, but Rose's team had the better year which is the main reason he won. I'm not saying Lebron himself didn't have the better year, but that isn't the only thing that goes into who gets the MVP.

and the tired of voting thing. plus Lebron probably didn't want it as it would have only lead to more hate, especially with how the heat lost in the finals and how he played in the finals.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I think in 2011, you could make a legit argument for guys like Dwight, Rose and Dirk for MVP. 

Bron in 2011 wasn't as good as he is now, Heat underachieved (relatively speaking) and he wasn't even that much better than Wade that year and it showed in the playoffs. His season numbers were better but a lot of that had to do with Bron dominating the ball more than Wade and their substitution pattern too because Bron would spend more time with the bench than Wade did so again, he had more control of the game.

Dwight had his best offensive season that year, anchored the #3 D in the league and led a relatively weak supporting cast to a 53-29 record. You can definitely argue him as MVP. Dirk's season numbers are a bit weak but his impact is there. Dallas was 55-18 when he played, 2-7 when he sat out. Rose led the Bulls to the best record in the league and didn't have much offensive help tho they were the best defensive + rebounding in the league.

That race was definitely closer than this year. You can argue for Bron but there's argument for others too. This year, not as much. Heat have a great record, Bron is clearly the best player in the league so he's both dominant on an individual and team level more so than any other guy out there.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

LeBron James tore the Lakers up this afternoon. Fun game. At least the Lakers looked like a cohesive team that was motivated and driven to win, even if they came up short. Ridiculous the amount of rebounds the Heat got considering that is their chief weakness. LeBron is playing on another planet right now. If he keeps this up at all, he has MVP sewn up, and rightly so.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

tbf, I don't see why no one thinks Durant is close to Lebron. Yes I will admit his defense isn't even close to Lebron's, but he has significantly improved over the last two years and his rebounding is amazing as well. Lebron's stats always come off as inflated to me(I know the skill is there guys, calm down) because he has dominant rebounder on his team and no other playmaker besides Wade who doesn't really do it anymore. That leads to increased rebounding/assists stats, so it's not really fair to say "Lebron averages this and this and every other player doesn't" when every other player doesn't have such a weak suppoting cast in those categories. This year's team is built a lot like those Cleveland teams were in the way that they can make up for Lebron's very few weaknesses(which is basically only good outside shooting on offense to spread the floor now).


add to the fact that Durant's percentage numbers alone lead to a record breaking TS% I believe. His literally shooting out of his mind this year.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Honesty Durant is the only other one at Lebron's level right now. He's not quite as good as Lebron but he's in the discussion. Dude is leading the league in scoring while shooting over 50% from the field and 43% from 3 and his team has the second best record in league. Any other year that would be an easy pick for MVP, but not this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

MPG FG% 3pt% FT% OREB DREB TREB APG SPG BPG TOs PPG 

39.0	0.516	0.430	0.903	0.5	6.9	7.5	4.4	1.6	1.2	3.2	29.1

38.5	0.560	0.420	0.735	1.2	6.9	8.1	6.9	1.6	0.9	3.0	26.9

those numbers are ridiculously close and yes I realize these stats don't show someone's true defensive value, which once again Lebron is far superior at, but the Heat's overall defense isn't even that great this year.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*






Very cool vid, not sure if posted in here already


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I fucking love Kenneth Faried


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*












Showtime said:


> MPG FG% 3pt% FT% OREB DREB TREB APG SPG BPG TOs PPG
> 
> 39.0	0.516	0.430	0.903	0.5	6.9	7.5	4.4	1.6	1.2	3.2	29.1
> 
> 38.5	0.560	0.420	0.735	1.2	6.9	8.1	6.9	1.6	0.9	3.0	26.9
> 
> those numbers are ridiculously close and yes I realize these stats don't show someone's true defensive value, which once again Lebron is far superior at, but the Heat's overall defense isn't even that great this year.


On/off numbers point to Bron having very good defensive impact (-4 pts worse when he's off which is the highest on the team). There were seasons where prime Mutombo wasn't on good defensive teams either so at times, you have to look past the numbers and the eye test is more valuable imo. 

I think a key difference between Bron and KD is that I honestly don't see Bron going as hard as he possibly can and he's capable of much more. I think he just does so much of his damage in the flow of the game and effortlessly. He's just making the game look really easy. KD is like that too with how deadly and unguardable of a scorer he is with his length/shooting ability/athleticism but his game just isn't as diversified and complete as Bron's is.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Celtics being robbed :lol


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Celtic/Nuggets going into triple overtime. Great game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Should never have got there though really, but thanks to the refs I am glad it did. Been superb. I was hesitant at jumping on Celtics to win at 5/1 just a minute ago before Pierce hit the 3 to tie the game, sort of regretting it now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rondo's trade value has to be at an all-time low now. Ugh.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I'd like to beat the shit out of Gallo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yeah he seems like he's a very frustrating player to have on your team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

no team should build around Rondo. His style of play, unless he changes it drastically, is terrible for any team that wants to play like a team which has become VERY evident with the way Celtics are playing now and even with how the Celtics won in 2008.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

He either has games where he's hustling everywhere and making big plays...or shooting 56 times in ill advised situations.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Showtime said:


> no team should build around Rondo. His style of play, unless he changes it drastically, is terrible for any team that wants to play like a team which has become VERY evident with the way Celtics are playing now and even with how the Celtics won in 2008.


If you were to build around Rondo, it would have to be like the Cavs built around LeBron. Fill out the supporting cast with players that would help minimize his weaknesses and plays to his strengths. But as seen in Cleveland, that method doesn't lead to championships.

I used to be an avid supporter of Rondo and not wanting to trade him, but after seeing this team play without him, I'm definitely in favor of trading Rondo if that ends up being the situation.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

UPDATED TOP 5 PGS:

1. Chris Paul
2. Kyrie Irving
3. Tony Parker
4. Russell Westbrook
5. Stephen Curry

Left out Rondo because he's a ****** and Rose because we don't know if he'll truly be himself, though I suspect he will be. 

COME AT ME


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

horrible rankings


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

u jell?

6. Jameer Nelson


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

lel, Kyrie at number 2 with dat defense? I guess Brandon is still under the impression that defense means nothing. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

1. Chris Paul
2. Tony Parker
3. Kyrie Irving
4. Russell Westbrook
5. Stephen Curry


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

*Notorious are you responsible for Rondo's injury for making fun on Rose in your sig? *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

UPDATED TOP 5 SGs: 

1. KOBE BRYANT
2. JAMES HARDEN
3. DWYANE WADE
4. LOL
5. LOL


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

CELTICS!!! OOORAH! :KG


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



WWF said:


> UPDATED TOP 5 SGs:
> 
> 1. KOBE BRYANT
> 2. JAMES HARDEN
> 3. DWYANE WADE
> 4. LOL
> 5. LOL


you hating on PAUL GEORGE? PAUL FUCKING GEORGE? USRS? TAKE YOUR SHITTY RANKINGS AND GET DA FUCK OUT OF HERE. :bosh


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

otru, forgot about geogrie

luv dat dude

1. Kobe
2. Harden
3. Wade
4. George
5. REDICK


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

And IGGY? can someone just remove this moron from the thread, plz.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I didn't forget about Iggy, but he's been kinda shitty...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



LadyCroft said:


> *Notorious are you responsible for Rondo's injury for making fun on Rose in your sig? *


Sig bet unfortunately.

And Magic, Paul George is a SF. And if the Pacers were smart they'd trade Granger and keep George at the 3.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

1. CP3
2. Westbrook
3. Rose
4. Parker
5. Irving

/thread x 2


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

^^^holy fuck, Flex and I actually agree on something(the placement of WESTBROOK). :side:

the only difference from this year and last year is his 3 point shooting and he was never that great from behind the arc and last year was one of his few years where he actually shot well from there. his turnovers are up as well but that has a lot to do with the fast paced offense they run. his defense is still GREAT.


Trading Granger is exactly what they shouldn't do. They won't be a better team if they do it and I see absolutely no reason to do it except for it might help in Granger's improvement, but the playoffs mean much more than that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

George is already better than Granger ever was and he's still improving. I'd be stupid to move him back to 2 when he's flourishing at the 3.

They should trade Granger and sign Mayo in the offseason.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

that doesn't change the fact that Granger is still a good player, a leader, and does a lot to help the team. If they actually want to contend(which is POSSIBLE), then they would keep Granger.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yes he is a good player and he is a leader, that doesn't mean it wouldn't be a good idea to trade him to capitalize on George's great play at the three. I see nothing wrong with them trading Granger and acquiring a guy like O.J. Mayo to play the 2. They'd be just as good as they would be with Granger, if not better.

Also lel at Westbrook being better than Parker.


----------



## Xile44

Was hoping Nets would be better than a 1st round exit team. 

They need to make a trade asap


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



El Conquistador said:


> 1. CP3
> 2. Westbrook
> 3. Rose
> 4. Parker
> 5. Irving
> 
> /thread x 2


Swap Parker with Westbrok and that would be my list, although we'll have to see how Rose does.


----------



## Xile44

I'm probably the only one but I see Damian Lilard being just as good as Kyrie


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yes, you are.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



> I'm probably the only one but I see Damian Lilard being just as good as Kyrie


:lelbron

Jk haha, everyone's got their own opinions I guess


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Westbrook would destroy and pillage Tony Parker in a game of 1 on 1. Don't lie.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

meh, Westbrook/Parker are pretty even, although Parker's shooting percentages are far better. I do think Westbrook should be a lot better in those areas this year, since he has taken a step back from last year, but that might be because of the Harden trade and him being the lone second option now.


1 on 1s don't prove anything. I'd take Kobe one on one over any other player in the league, that doesn't make him the BEST.


----------



## WWE

I remember westbrooks game winning defense in the home opener for the spurs this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Tony Parker is shooting 53% from the field. 53%. Meanwhile, Westbrook is barely shooting above 40%.

lel.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Parker is definitely batter than Westbrook. Much better shot selection.


----------



## Xile44

IMO my top 5 pgs this season are

1. CP3
2. Parker
3. Westbrook
4. Curry
5. Holiday/ Irving

Jrue doesn't get much love averaging 19/9. Sixers are 3 games out of the 8th spot and should be better with Bynum coming back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Best at each position this year has been IMO CP3/Harden/LeBron/Lee/Noah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

leling so hard at Harden over Kobe. LELING BEYOND BELIEF.

idk what the fuck is wrong with you .....s? CURRY IS IN EVERYONE TOP 5 LIST? CURRY? CURRY? HOW CAN CURRY BE THERE BUT NOT THE FUCKING GOD, THE GOD THAT LEAD THE MAVERICKS TO THE CHAMPIONSHIP. THE GOD THAT WENT THROUGH THE BLAZERS, LAKERS, THUNDER, AND HEAT ON HIS WAY TO A CHAMPIONSHIP. NOT EVEN BYNUM'S ELBOW COULD SLOW THIS GUY DOWN. J.J. BAREA, THE BEST POINT GUARD IN THE LEAGUE.

1. Barea
2. Vasquez
3. Mario Chalmers
4. Kobe
5. Derek Fisher


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

26/6/5 on 60% TS while leading his team to playoff contention > 27/5/5 on 57% TS on a lottery team.

:harden

Honestly, you can make a case for either one. It's not like Kobe's production this year has been light years ahead of Harden's or anything like that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Kobe's defense at the start of the year wasn't up to his usual standard(well his team defense that is), but even that defense was still better than Harden's. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Harden's an average defender. Not great but he isn't terrible either. Let's not act like Kobe is playing All-NBA defense. Kobe half-asses it on defense in the majority of those games.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rockets trying their damndest to lose to the Kings.


Edit: Rockets lose to a scrub Kings team when they could've open up some ground in the playoff race.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rockets gonna Rocket

Bulls/Spurs is going to be a tough game, doubt we'll win. Anyone know when Kirk Hinrich is coming back?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Spurs keep winning with Duncan and Manu. Pop is incredible in how adapted to his team's strengths. Spurs use to be a defensive powerhouse and now their offense is a thing of beauty. Honestly I'd think Pop is right up there with Phil Jackson in great coaches. I know he doesn't have as many rings a Phil (only 4 lol) but as far as actual coaching ability I think he's just as good as Phil.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Phil Jackson with dat triangle offense G.O.A.T

Popovich is my fave coach in the NBA right now...NASTY Tom Thibodeau is second


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lol



WWF said:


> UPDATED TOP 5 PGS:
> 
> 1. Chris Paul
> 2. Kyrie Irving
> 3. Tony Parker
> 4. Russell Westbrook
> 5. *Stephen Curry*
> 
> Left out Rondo because he's a ****** and Rose because we don't know if he'll truly be himself, though I suspect he will be.
> 
> COME AT ME





Notorious said:


> 1. Chris Paul
> 2. Tony Parker
> 3. Kyrie Irving
> 4. Russell Westbrook
> 5. *Stephen Curry*





Xile44 said:


> IMO my top 5 pgs this season are
> 
> 1. CP3
> 2. Parker
> 3. Westbrook
> 4. *Curry*
> 5. Holiday/ Irving
> 
> Jrue doesn't get much love averaging 19/9. Sixers are 3 games out of the 8th spot and should be better with Bynum coming back





Notorious said:


> Best at each position this year has been IMO CP3/Harden/LeBron/*Lee*/Noah.


Yeah! WHOO!!!

Warriors gotta stop this depressing-as-hell losing skid when they come back home against the Rockets. Think I'll go to that game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*










:lol wtf?


----------



## Xile44

Damn Deron is out untill after all star break

Wish he would of just got surgery before the season


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Warriors debuting short-sleeved alternate: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...e-jerseys-sleeves-against-194404163--nba.html

Looks alright, imo. Last picture is cool.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> Looks alright, imo. Last picture is cool.


At first it looked dumb. But looked good in second pic

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

It looks better with the shorts. Still a shitty idea though.


----------



## Myst

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I don't really mind those jerseys. Would def wear casually or to ball though. I'm just not sure if it'll look 'right' in an NBA game.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

They don't look too good imo.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

nets in pursuit of smoove


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

if Nets somehow get Smoove without having to trade any of their main four then they'll be pretty scary imo. A starting five of DWill/JJ/Wallace/Smoove/Lopez would be pretty scary if they developed the right chemistry and didn't turn out to be like the Lakers.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I like those jerseys. 

Smoove to the Nets? Damn, that'd be legit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

The Nets get Josh Smith and they might be a top 3 seed. Might.

I used to be on the Josh Smith hype train but the more I watch this guy the more overrated I think he is. He's a good defender don't get me wrong but he's such a moron offensively. A borderline blackhole on offense that shoots way too many jumpers.

I don't think Josh Smith would be a good fit in Brooklyn anyway. They'd be better off getting a stretch four that can give them better spacing.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Nah. Nets with Smith is 4th seed at best. They'll be the Brooklyn Hawks at that point. Also, #FUN FACT: Atlanta Hawks are undefeated this season when Josh Smith isn't playing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Hence why I said might. I still take Miami, NY, Chicago and Indiana over Brooklyn with Josh Smith.

You're right at them essentially being the Brooklyn Hawks. You have Joe and Josh starting at SG and PF. A productive center Lopez (Horford) and then you have Deron & Crash who are playing just like Teague & Marvin this season so it's perfect. All they need to do is somehow get Larry Drew over there :lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Smoove is overrated but the Nets could use him well if they limit his offense and focus him primarily to the defensive end. He is one of the best defenders in the league.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Exactly Notorious. And what team really strives to be the Atlanta Hawks? Maybe the Knicks, cause then they would make it past the first round. 8*D


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

his defense is still great, someone just needs to teach the ...... he's far better when he drives and finishes than when he tries jump shots he can't hit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Ben Gordon is the Celtics Killer I swear man.


----------



## Xile44

Nets are already a 4th seed at best without Smith.

Deron at his worst is still putting up 17/7. 

If Deron gets healthy Nets with Josh Smith would be scary.

Though I rather have Millsap


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Spurs beat the Nets without Duncan & Manu and now they're trying their luck beating the Bulls without Duncan, Manu & Parker. Pop gives no fucks.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

i hate bs homecourt calls. the ball clearly goes off mullins, they call it the other way, and it changes the whole momentum of the game.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I thought J-Smoove and Joe Johnson have heat?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

barbosa goes down and cant walk. hes injured.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Sign our friend Delonte.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

barbosa is just who they could use right now too... fuck.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

i say right now because i have money on the game, but damn, they cannot afford to lose barbosa. would have to trade for another pg like ridnour.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I'd rather sign Delonte than trade for Ridnour.

Only players on the team I'd give up for him are Collins and Melo.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

i dunno, delonte hasn't played all year. wouldn't be opposed to them signing him, but i'd rather have luke.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I'd rather have Ridnour than Delonte too but I don't want to trade anything more than Melo and a 2nd rounder for him.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

so now a sherrod blakely is reporting thats its a serious knee injury.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Notorious said:


> I'd rather have Ridnour than Delonte too but I don't want to trade anything more than Melo and a 2nd rounder for him.


i'd def make that trade.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

man this one hurts. how the hell do you lose to the bobcats? the worst nba team ever.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I was expecting a loss.

Second game of a back-to-back on the road after a triple overtime game the night before. The only thing that worries me is Barbosa's injury.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I really hope the Charlotte Hornets get better eventually. Would be nice to cash in on those buy 1 season, get a season free season tickets soon.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

who cares. if the celtics didnt sleep for 13 weeks, played with no shoes, and had to walk to the game i would still expect them to beat the BOBCATS. for gods sakes they won 7 games last year!!!! they are currently the worst team in the league


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Calm down Starz.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

no


----------



## Xile44

Tyshawn Talyor > D Will.

Nets are so frickle and bipolar. Beat the Pacers in Indiana tonight.

I really like the way we match up with them. Rather see them in playoffs than Chi-town

Wizards putting in work again


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Was expecting Celtics to win even after playing a triple overtime. They came dam close aswell, so this should be a good sign for them


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Barbosa's out for the season with a knee injury. So that makes Rondo, Sully and Barbosa all out for the year with injuries. Wow. This sucks. He was playing great off the bench for us.

I wonder who we'll sign/trade for to replace him as one of our backup guards.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

3'TWAUN would be helpful in this situation, eh?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yes he would've.

Fuck Houston for forcing us to trade him to them for Lee when they had no intention of keeping him. Damn bastards. We probably would've never signed Barbosa if we still had E'Twaun on the roster.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

...Boston could've just signed him in the offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

If you're referring to E'Twaun, under the new CBA you can't sign a player you traded until a year after the trade.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Spurs beat Bulls without any of their stars. I expect Pop to try his luck and have their D-League team play the next game.


----------



## WWE

I wanna see the spurs without parker, Duncan and ginobli face OKC.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

:stern


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Celtics will probably finish around the 6th seed, meanwhile Doc will find ways to implement Jason Collins in parts of the game where Chris Wilcox should be on the floor.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

The real GOAT.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

New GSW jersey with short sleeves looks great, the shorts color seems off, but I dig the sleeves.


----------



## Xile44

Its growing on me a lot. Seems much better and comfortable to wear outside than a Jersey. As long as the NBA uses it once in a while its fine

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I kind of want to see a long sleeve jersey like that. It would great for outdoor games at the park.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Some Thunder players on launching half court shots at the end of quarters...



> Kevin Durant: “It depends on what I’m shooting from the field. First quarter if I’m 4-for-4, I let it go. Third quarter if I’m like 10-for-16, or 10-for-17, I might let it go. But if I’m like 8-for-19, I’m going to go ahead and dribble one more second and let that buzzer go off and then throw it up there. So it depends on how the game’s going.”
> 
> Russell Westbrook: “No. Nope … If I was considering about [statistics] I’d do a lot of **** different.”
> 
> Thabo Sefolosha: “Personally if I have it, I shoot it. I’ve seen players not shoot it at all, or seen players shoot it late. I’ve seen that before … [Brooks] did, he mentioned it. In the team, most of us, I think we take the shot. But you see players that don’t do it … You gotta count it [as a shot]. You gotta count it. It’s a shot. But who cares really. I don’t care about that kind of stuff. One more shot, make or miss, is not going to break or make me, so I shoot it.”
> 
> Eric Maynor: “I know people that do that, but I ain’t doing that. I’m trying to make it. But I’ve seen people do that a lot. Trying to act like they got the shot up but really know that ball didn’t get released. But you see it a lot in this league … It’s a shot. It’s a shot. If somebody shoot it, if you let it go, that’s a shot attempt so you can’t say that.”


And Magic calls LeBron a stat padder :bron2


----------



## Brye

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Thabo. (Y)


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose is looking likely to not return until March at the earliest now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Breaking Rose news incoming from me here soon...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose told USA Today that he won't return until he's "110%" healthy. I'm not opposed to sitting Rose for the season honestly.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

It's Rose's camp holding him out and advising him to not come back. Paxon and Gar were internally pushing for him to return. Adidas wants him to pull the reigns in and resume his career next year. I'm starting to think Rose is a sell-out. Everything we idolized about him - the anti-LeBron, the humble superstar, the courageous kid from Chicago who would die for the cause... may all be a mirage.

Very disappointing. I feel like I shouldn't have even woken up today. If I'm Noah and Deng, I'd run to the front office and shut it down. Tell them I'm opting for surgery. What's the point? They're told by the front office, the media, and Derrick's camp to hold down the fort, as soon as Derrick heals, we're making a push for it. They've done their part. They've bled for the organization. Deng has put off reconstructive wrist surgery for two years now. Noah has chronic pain in his feet every season, having to due with his fascia most of the time.

What a fucking shame. I guess big business and corporate America continues to reign supreme.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

If I'm Derrick's family, I think long and hard about telling him that it wouldn't be wise for him to take this approach. The city of Chicago will turn on him in a heart beat and his "brand" will be just as disjointed by not returning as it would if he came back and played 50% of what he was capable of.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



El Conquistador said:


> It's Rose's camp holding him out and advising him to not come back. Paxon and Gar were internally pushing for him to return. Adidas wants him to pull the reigns in and resume his career next year. I'm starting to think Rose is a sell-out. Everything we idolized about him - the anti-LeBron, the humble superstar, the courageous kid from Chicago who would die for the cause... may all be a mirage.
> 
> Very disappointing. I feel like I shouldn't have even woken up today. If I'm Noah and Deng, I'd run to the front office and shut it down. Tell them I'm opting for surgery. What's the point? They're told by the front office, the media, and Derrick's camp to hold down the fort, as soon as Derrick heals, we're making a push for it. They've done their part. They've bled for the organization. Deng has put off reconstructive wrist surgery for two years now. Noah has chronic pain in his feet every season, having to due with his fascia most of the time.
> 
> What a fucking shame. I guess big business and corporate America continues to reign supreme.





El Conquistador said:


> If I'm Derrick's family, I think long and hard about telling him that it wouldn't be wise for him to take this approach. The city of Chicago will turn on him in a heart beat and his "brand" will be just as disjointed by not returning as it would if he came back it played 50% of what he was capable of.


Well put. I'm feeling the same way right now. All this hope and hype and the strong play from the team would be washed away.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Lol Rose gets his dick sucked all the time ITT and now he's throwing the breaks on the dicksuckingfest.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I almost triple posted for emphasis on how upset I am. WHAT A FUCKING JOKE.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

so rose is apart of the illuminati


----------



## Xile44

Lmao. Rather have him sit out the season and come back next year then rush him back.

But I'm not a Bulls fan.

Nuggets will rest all their starters tomorrow, Quincy Millers time to.shine


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Brandon my good sir, we have won. WE HAVE WON(except the fantasy league, I lost that badly now :bron3)


----------



## Magic

*Re: #SuperBitch*



Joel said:


> Let them get it out of their systems now. We don't want them trying to talk about this shit in a couple of weeks time when all that should (AND *WILL*) be discussed in this thread is #THERETURN
> 
> After the All Star Game, we will all make posts to say why we love Rose. And it must be positive. Failure will result into me laying down the law.
> 
> Little Baby will be up first. Followed by Magic. You guys have a week and two days to think about your "why I love Derrick Rose" post.
> 
> Thank you.


I have a better idea. After the all star break you clowns should list all the ways Brandon and I were right about your so called hero and say how upset you are about the #POSTPONE.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

lol at thabo praise that guy is selfish as fuck on the fast break.

wizards. everyone should know about them going forward.


----------



## Xile44

LMA is destroying the Heat along with Lilard right now

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Lebron is on an amazing roll. Guy has 23 points on 8 of 10 shooting. Guy is like the opposite of Kobe, you rarely see him take bad shots.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Soupman Prime said:


> Lebron is on an amazing roll. Guy has 23 points on 8 of 10 shooting. Guy is like the opposite of Kobe, you rarely see him take bad shots.


That's because he's not a good shooter.

And there is no such thing as a bad shot when your Kobe Bryant. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yeah, Lebron is hardly a jump shooter but at least he finally realized that. This post dominant play is what people were telling him to do for years as he had the athleticism and body to do so, things that others simply can't acquire through training or basically anything else.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

#RUDY.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Hey remember when I said earlier in the season that Ray Allen was a role player and you guys all called me a bitter Celtic fan and a blind hater?

Let's look at Walter now. Barely putting up over 10 PPG on the season, averaging 3 PPG in the month of February thus far.

lel.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Who actually argued against Ray being a role player?

That should've been obvious to anybody given that his shot attempts, overall plays run for him + min were going to decrease on the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I called him a spot-up shooting role player and got bashed for it by numerous people in this thread. And look who's looking like he was the right one all along? :lelbron


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

They are saving him for the playoffs so he can takeover then.

Bosh with a great game tonight.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Looks like he's just in a shooting slump. He's been on a few of those in the past few seasons.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

So, who returns first? Rose or Bynum?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Soupman Prime said:


> They are saving him for the playoffs so he can takeover then.
> 
> Bosh with a great game tonight.


Take over in the playoffs, lel?

Ray's only had one great postseason run since he left Seattle and that was the 2011 playoffs. He hit a lot of clutch shots in 09 but overall his numbers were very poor. If you're depending on Ray to be epic in the playoffs, history shows you'll be disappointed. You'll get the same Ray from the regular season, if not worse than that.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Stall_19 said:


> So, who returns first? Rose or Bynum?


Well Rose should be returning soon after All Star Weekend, not sure about Bynum


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Showtime said:


> Brandon my good sir, we have won. WE HAVE WON(except the fantasy league, I lost that badly now :bron3)


Well done, my friend. Well done. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Meanwhile LeBron just broke the record for most consecutive games of 30+ points on 60+% shooting.

Give em the MVP already.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

How many games was it?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

6 and counting.

He's currently sitting in 3rd all-time as far as the streak goes. MJ is in second with 7 straight games and Wilt is in first, with 9 straight games.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Beast. M.V.P

:skip


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

inb4 "OMG KOBE IS PASSING THEY WIN. LOLBALLHOG". no, this is every game, the only difference is they're hitting them now rather than missing them.


----------



## #Mark

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's because he's not a good shooter.
> 
> And there is no such thing as a bad shot when your Kobe Bryant. :kobe3


You're acting like Lebron is Rondo from outside the paint. If I remember the stat correctly, he's like 12/12 on mid range J's during this stretch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*


----------



## JM

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

KADUNKADUNK

Mozgov got Mozgov'd.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Notorious said:


> Meanwhile LeBron just broke the record for most consecutive games of 30+ points on 60+% shooting.
> 
> Give em the MVP already.


don't tell that to some laker fans. on another forum where i lurk they were mad and called it ESPN's made up stat. 

thunder loss again in their alternate uniforms. i bet the designer was tossed in the bushes. 

how does the projected number one pick injury affect this weak draft?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I hope Nerlens' injury isn't too serious. If it's like an ACL tear or something I could see Shabazz becoming the top prospect. I would've said McLemore but him and anything related to the Kansas basketball team aren't doing that great right now. Nerlens getting hurt, especially if it's significant will only help Shabazz and Zeller.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

4 and a half left in the fourth and Kobe has 2 points.......


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Dwight 19 points 18 rebounds. Fuark


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I wonder if Rose would return and still be considered a leader of the team. I wouldn't think of him as one if I was a teammate, especially when Deng/Noah play through various injuries every year and Rose said he could possibly take 18 months off basically. Id ask for the ...... to be traded.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose will definetly not be the leader as soon as he comes back, he is going to play very limited minutes at the start. It's going to be a long time before we see the old D Rose. Or maybe he comes back swinging who knows


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

what was kobe doing tonight, trolling? i'm happy he played like he did since i had money on suns, but it looks like the game is just boring to him now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Lakers won though?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

yea, they had a decent 4th qtr... suns are garbage.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Posterizer said:


> Rose will definetly not be the leader as soon as he comes back, he is going to play very limited minutes at the start. It's going to be a long time before we see the old D Rose. Or maybe he comes back swinging who knows


I don't mean anything related to the numbers he puts up, I mean how can his teammates actually look up to a player that is essentially abandoning them after all their hard work THROUGH various injuries.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

He's not abandoning them?



> Shitty game by me with 8to's but happy with the win and how we r bonding as a unit. It was good to catch up with @SHAQ #respect #alphaduo


:kobe :shaq


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

SUPERMAN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Per Chad Ford...



> Brandon Jennings has "irreconcilable differences" with the Milwaukee Bucks, according to one source.
> 
> Jennings is frustrated that he was unable to come to terms with the Bucks on a long-term extension, according to sources.
> 
> Jennings is also interested in playing in a bigger market.
> 
> The Bucks would be able to match any offer sheet Jennings signs this offseason should they not trade him.
> 
> Jennings recently changed agents and either wants to be traded before the deadline, or to sign an offer sheet with a rival team in the summer that is difficult for the Bucks to match.
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks, Orlando Magic and Atlanta Hawks are viewed as the three most likely destinations for Jennings.


I hope some team isn't dumb enough to give this guy a large contract.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

hope the dumbass magic sign him


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Hey, so do I!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

WWF, what do you think of a Wilson Chandler/Mozgov for Redick/McRoberts swap?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I don't like it at all. They want young players on (preferably) rookie contracts and picks, and they get a swingman who's under contract through the 2014-2015 season, with a team option for the next season. Mozgov is Mozgov...

RE: Jennings - Orlando still wouldn't be able to sign him in Free Agency, so the only option is a trade. Milwaukee is interested in Redick, so they may be able to work something out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

HEDO SUSPENDED FOR 20 GAMES BY THE NBA

LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

LOL Hedo.



> “While I was back home in Turkey this past summer, I was given a medication by my trainer to help recover more quickly from a shoulder injury,” Turkoglu said. “I didn’t know that this was a banned substance and didn’t check before taking it. I take full responsibility for anything that goes into my body. This was a complete error in judgment on my part and I apologize to the Orlando Magic organization, the league, my teammates, and the Magic fans. I know I have let down a lot of people and I am truly sorry for my mistake.”





> “Hedo unknowingly took a banned substance,” Magic GM Rob Hennigan said in a prepared statement. “There are more than 125 banned substances on the NBA List, and we spend a lot of time educating our players on the contents of that list and will certainly continue to do so moving forward. We believe this was an honest mistake.”


----------



## Xile44

Did they announce who is in the celebrity game?

Either way they should replace that with something else

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



> The NBA announced the official line-up for the 2013 Spring NBA All-Star Celebrity Game on Thursday (February 7), set to take place on Friday (February 15) before the big game in Houston, Texas.
> 
> This year's rosters include celebrities from film, TV, and music. Reigning Celebrity Game MVP Kevin Hart ("Real Husbands of Hollywood") will return to defend his title alongside stars like Ne-Yo, Nick Cannon, Josh Hutcherson (The Hunger Games), Trey Songz, Usain Bolt (Olympic Gold Medal Sprinter), Arne Duncan (Secretary of Education); Terrence Jenkins (E! News), Common, John Schriffen (ABC News Correspondent), and Ryen Russillo (ESPN Host).
> 
> NBA Legends such as Dikembe Mutombo, Clyde Drexler, Sean Elliott, and Bruce Bowen will also compete, as well as WNBA stars Tamika Catchings (Indiana Fever) and Maya Moore (Minnesota Lynx).


Only interested in seeing :bolt


----------



## Xile44

Thanks for list 

Usain Bolt oh shit! That just made me very interested.

Mutombo also


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Bolt is terrible at Basketball. However, dat fast break...


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

JORDAN is scared. SCARED.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Ryen Russilo :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

BOLT :mark:

As for the Derrick Rose news; I will not be commenting on it. I refuse to make any official comments at this time.

Not looking forward to playing the Celtics tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Joel I demand you make a statement. DEMAND. don't be a coward.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Great to see Brandon Bass playing like he did last year. I'm gonna take a guess and say the reason he struggled so much is because of him being on edge and nervous about Sullinger taking his starting job. Now that Sully's out for the year, he knows his job security as a starter is intact.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

notorious this isn't aim at you btw, but I'm just going to point it out.

I absolutely hate when people give players shitty excuses as to why they were playing poorly during any stretch. it isn't reasonable to give an athlete that is paid millions and expected to play at the highest standard some type of weak excuse. Yes you never know when you might benched, or traded, or cut, etc, unless you're a superstar, but that's no reason to fuck up what you're expected to do. Over the last few years we've had plenty of promising shooters come to the Lakers that were supposed to help us spread the floor. They all shot well before coming and some, like Barnes(he did fine on the Lakers too, I really liked him tbh), have done well after leaving, but for some reason they all fail where we need them most. As an athlete you can't let pressures like this get to you and you have to have that mentality that you're out there to fulfill your role, whatever role that might be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Some players have legit confidence issues. Some people can't handle the stress of not knowing if this is your last game with the team, if this is their last time getting significant minutes. Some people aren't as strong-minded as others. Them making millions doesn't change that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Notorious said:


> Some players have legit confidence issues. Some people can't handle the stress of not knowing if this is your last game with the team, if this is their last time getting significant minutes. Some people aren't as strong-minded as others. Them making millions doesn't change that.


I just struggle to see how someone whose in the nba can have confidence issues. The NBA is probably the hardest sport to actually get a role in seeing as how small the teams are and the starting lineups are even smaller. If you're playing you're obviously important so I see no reason for them to have confidence issues.

I understand having to move and stuff like that can be taxing on people, but as a player you should have the utmost confidence in your abilities otherwise you WILL fail. Confidence is the key in any and all sports, because to get this far you've obviously got the talent. Now all you need is the worth ethic and confidence. 

It's been said countless times, but Kobe was never the most gifted athlete. Other players were far more athletic and even talented than him, but he worked his fucking ass off like no one else before him has(yeah, I'll include Jordan) because he wanted it more. Which is why I'll always respect Kobe as an athlete and why he'll probably remain my favorite athlete of all time.


I should make an endless list as to the reasons why I hate Howard.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

A win from my boys tonight would be nice. Been annoyed with the Clippers loss, but EXTREMELY pissed with the Wizards loss. So far so good in the first quarter but a long way to go yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Yes I'm aware that it's the NBA and you need confidence to succeed, but like I said before, not everyone is the same. Not everyone is Kobe. You have guys like a Jeff Green or an Andris Biedrins who have confidence issues and struggle to play great consistently. You have guys like pre-2012 LeBron that have no confidence during crunch time because they're scared to mess up and be scrutinized. According to Dwight Howard, the reason why he struggles with his FT's so much is because of confidence issues. Look at Pau when all of his trade rumors were going strong and how shaken up he was mentally.

You need confidence to succeed and have a healthy career but some guys just aren't as confident and strong-minded as others.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Notorious said:


> Yes I'm aware that it's the NBA and you need confidence to succeed, but like I said before, not everyone is the same. Not everyone is Kobe. You have guys like a Jeff Green or an Andris Biedrins who have confidence issues and struggle to play great consistently. You have guys like pre-2012 LeBron that have no confidence during crunch time because they're scared to mess up and be scrutinized. According to Dwight Howard, the reason why he struggles with his FT's so much is because of confidence issues. Look at Pau when all of his trade rumors were going strong and how shaken up he was mentally.
> 
> You need confidence to succeed and have a healthy career but some guys just aren't as confident and strong-minded as others.


but like I don't know HOW. It's always been easy to judge as a fan and I know it isn't fair to do so, but I just don't see HOW. these guys are fucking amazingly talent, gifted with excellent bodies, and have unreal athleticism. how can you possibly not be confident in yourself. obviously it comes down to some psychological issues, but it just annoys me. although Kobe's confidence annoys everyone else. :side:

Pau never lost his confidence, he lost his role and ability to work in the post due to dumb coaching. Two posts has worked before and can work in today's nba, you just need a fucking intelligent coach that knows what he's doing which we apparently don't have. We really should have looked for some old school coach that had run offenses with two post players in the past, even if he wasn't a huge name, as that's what we desperately need. oh how I wish we had SHAW, the triangle would only be so perfect.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I read a couple weeks ago that Kupchak wanted to hire Rick Adelman to replace Phil but Buss wouldn't let him do it and that hiring Brown was Buss's idea and that Kupchak didn't like it that much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

if I could kill Jim Buss I would. okay I wouldn't want to kill anyone, but that man is single handily destroying the lakers and I called it from like 2005. of course none of saw that, but everyone here should be well aware of my HUGE hate for that ******. Multiple my hate for Lebron in 2011 by like 1000 and you're about half way to knowing how much I hate him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

If only Danny drafted Jimmy Butler or Chandler Parsons over that moron JaJuan Johnson. Danny is usually a good drafter in the 1st round but that was by far his biggest mistake.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

it's easy to say that now, notorious. COME ON MAN, late round picks aren't easy. Except for Sullinger, I called that shit.

also you premium ******* in this thread need to go in the chatbox more and discuss basketball. WHY IS IT ONLY EVER NOTORIOUS AND I. BASKETBALL FANS NEED TO UNITE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

at least you guys don't trade all your first round picks and never actually draft. like I can't even remember the last quality player we drafted.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I wasn't a fan of fan of Danny drafting JaJuan Johnson initially. I was hoping for him to draft either Kenneth Faried or Chandler Parsons. Unfortunately, Faried didn't fall to us and Danny and multiple other teams passed over Parsons and he's one of, if not the biggest steal of the draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I remember hearing Faried was a super beast rebounded...and then watched him fall to like 15th. like wtf, are GMs honestly that stupid? If I have a lottery pick that isn't like top 6, I would take a guy I know that's for sure going to be a good role player(and hell he's becoming more) for years rather than some ****** that might fulfill his potential or just bust completely.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Faried was picked in the 20's. And flash-forward a year later, he's been the second best player of that draft.

2011 draft was the first draft where I did a lot of research on all of the prospects, like watched combines and workouts, watched their highlights and all that type of stuff. I was obsessed with the Celtics drafting Faried. I knew he would be a star. Was bummed when he didn't fall.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I do mimial research and act like I know what I'm saying and somehow end up right. THOSE MOCK DRAFTS/USELESS ARTICLES. I try to catch some footage of the players, but college basketball is too fucked to get any accurate read on the player because it's star players going against scrubs and the talent difference is vast.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

It is star players going on scrubs but once you're familiar with the college game, you can tell the guys who will go on to be productive in the NBA.

For example, you could tell Austin Rivers wasn't ready for the NBA and wouldn't have that much success. You look at a guy like Kyrie or Unibrow, everyone knew they would be productive NBA players.

Then you have cases like Drummond. He was pretty lackluster in college, but has been GREAT in the pros. So you just never know. Your best bet is to just watch college basketball during March Madness, you'll see most of the top draft prospects play then.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I said DRUMMOND would be good in the pros. YOU SAW IT. Me>college scouts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I only recall your high praise of Barnes and PJ3.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Shit third quarter, even worse start to the fourth!


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Notorious said:


> I only recall your high praise of Barnes and PJ3.


DONT DO THIS TO ME. YOU KNOW YOU SAW IT. I pacifically supported all the guys that were rated high on 2k11's online draft thingy and he was rated high so I was HIGH on him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I recall you saying that Drummond would be another mediocre big in the NBA.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

NICKS. WHY YOU MAKE ME SAD.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

good win considering lowry's ejection and rudy's shooting.

four straight. got impulse's wizards after asw.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Hello, I have returned to this forum, and more specifically, the NBA thread. Sorry for disappearing, but I've been having some problems with my internet.





>


 Smh, Mozgov needs to retire already. Dude is just a Dunk Contest prop now.








To my boy DD.


*On D-Rose possibly not playing for the rest of the year:* I'm disappointed, as I had already lined up going to Chicago to see him play, and that might be all for naught. I want the best for him, don't want him re-injuring himself, but the rest of the team has played their hearts out, with 38298101 injuries, but have us top 4 in the East standings without him. It will look bad for you basically saying that you'll just take the year off, when the rest of your team is playing hard, trying to get some good playoff seeding.

*On Lebron's recent streak:* Should have called it earlier this year. Now that the dude knows how to post-up, he'll have a lot more streaks from now on. He'll be scary in the playoffs, especially with the game coming down to more of a half-court setting. Too many shooters to double LeBron every time he is in the post.

*Random thought of the day:* Harden is damn good. Gets into the paint at will, and no matter what happens, dude is gonna produce something from it. An assist, free-throws, or a layup, those are your only three options really. Harden drives somewhere around ten times a game, only behind some people like Rondo and Parker. Thing is, the team averages something like 1.5 points every time he drives to the lane, which is just crazy. Even though it has only been 6 games this month, he is averaging 28 points on 53/49/82.

Oh my, if only GarPax could have even made -some- move for Harden.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose basically can't take the season off due to what his team has done. it's the same as being injured on the Lakers with Kobe. Kobe plays through all these injuries so you just look awful for missing games(DWIGHT) when he continues to play through them. it's not really fair, except in dwight's case cause he's a bitch, but it's the reality of the situation.


not to mention I don't care for him even considering or bringing up taking the year off as there is no reason he should. I would absolutely loss all respect for Rose if he did that.


----------



## Xile44

Speaking of Bulls, Nets overtake the 4th seed and Bulls fall to 5th. Hawks and even Celtics seem to be catching up

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rockets not playing the best defense to say the least. Clips score 46 first quarter points. Yikes. Figured they struggle offensively without Harden, not defensively.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I don't mind him taking the year off IF its better in the long term. If he's fully healthy and cleared, then he should come back tho. 

Quote from Rose:



> "I really don't know," he said. "I'm feeling good, but like I said, if it's where it's taking me a long time and I'm still not feeling right, I don't mind missing this year."
> 
> Rose said he would like to play this season but isn't sure if his body will heal in time.
> 
> "I would love to," he said. "I would love to. That's why I approached my rehab and my workout so hard. I'm trying to get back on the court as quickly as possible, but if I have anything lingering on, it's no point."


http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...chicago-bulls-says-there-chance-return-season

Joel, thoughts on #ThePostpone ?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

saying you won't come back until your 110% is absurd when your teammates are continuously playing at 50%. I understand the long term ramifications and I'm not telling him to comeback early, but don't fucking postpone your return because your bitch and you have shoe companies in your ear trying to tell you to sit just so they can hype you up so more.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Remember when I asked you guys not too long ago for that NBA Countdown clip? I couldn't find it anywhere online, even asked a few guys who are notorious for recording games and providing them to DL.

So, I emailed two people from ESPN's PR department.

Would you guys believe me if I told you the young girl that works for ESPN PR emailed me back, and linked me to a download of the segment?










Not sure where I should upload the video to, since she was specific in saying I can't share it.

Thought it was pretty cool, though...and both Simmons and Wilbon agreed with my tweet, that Magic is the most versatile player in NBA history. The other 3-4 tweets said LeBron was, and mine was the last one, left on the screen for about 15-20 seconds (longer than the others, lol).


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

lol can tell it's eating st up inside that rose is just waiting for next year when i draft him, instead of bothering to suit up for team vasquez


----------



## Joel

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Everyone wants to hear JOEL's thoughts on one Derrick Rose. Some even *DEMAND* it :rose3

My thoughts will be shared soon. I'm just sorting out all the TV contracts and I will star in "THE STATEMENT" :lelbron

I'm glad I did not watch the game last night. You have to support your team no matter what, but I'd have been pissed to stay up until 3am to watch a 69-71 game. Fuck is that?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Real Deal said:


> Remember when I asked you guys not too long ago for that NBA Countdown clip? I couldn't find it anywhere online, even asked a few guys who are notorious for recording games and providing them to DL.
> 
> So, I emailed two people from ESPN's PR department.
> 
> Would you guys believe me if I told you the young girl that works for ESPN PR emailed me back, and linked me to a download of the segment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where I should upload the video to, since she was specific in saying I can't share it.
> 
> Thought it was pretty cool, though...and both Simmons and Wilbon agreed with my tweet, that Magic is the most versatile player in NBA history. The other 3-4 tweets said LeBron was, and mine was the last one, left on the screen for about 15-20 seconds (longer than the others, lol).


Brandon? Nice name, dude. One of the best first names, imo. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Rose is wilted


----------



## Aid

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

If Rose is truly going to take the rest of the year off, then Noah and Deng should go get their surgeries and the Bulls should tank and get a good pick. Let the team come back stronger next year and let guys like Gibson, Teague, and Butler get better with extended playing time. 

If Rose does comeback, then let the team go full throttle and win the championship.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Noah and Deng aren't quitters, they actually have a sense of pride and love for the game. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

I swear Deng has been playing with a fucked up wrist and has been postponing surgery for like the past two years.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Showtime said:


> saying you won't come back until your 110% is absurd when your teammates are continuously playing at 50%. I understand the long term ramifications and I'm not telling him to comeback early, but don't fucking postpone your return because your bitch and you have shoe companies in your ear trying to tell you to sit just so they can hype you up so more.


It's not just the shoe company being Derrick's mouthpiece. It is also BJ Armstrong - former Chicago Bull turned nemesis. BJ has always had an axe to grind with the organization. Cut twice by Reinsdorf. Back when the Bulls sucked (post Jordan, 1999-2005 ish), Jerry Kraus was running the show. Kraus hired BJ Armstrong, former Bulls player, to be a scout. Well, BJ wasn't exactly scouting much. He read philosophy books on company time in his office and chose to do other things unrelated to the job.

Fast forward a little bit, Reinsdorf fires Jerry Kraus and is looking for a new General Manager and front office team. BJ is interim GM in some sense, meaning Reinsdorf has him run day-to-day operations while Reinsdorf puts together a list of candidates he would like to interview. It's during this time that BJ Armstrong trades Elton Brand, rookie of the year and best Chicago Bulls player to where a uniform since Michael Jordan (Elton was really an excellent player in his younger years before injuries) for Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. 

Neither Tyson nor Eddy worked out. Tyson was giving the guys to the city by BJ and was counted on to be the next Kevin Garnett, straight out of high school. It didn't work out, but Reinsdorf was frustrated with an epicly horrendous trade that changed the outlook of the franchise. Reinsdorf calls BJ into the office, tells him to pack up all his belongings and to NOT return again. Since BJ never had the power to make a decision himself with checking with his superiors (Reinsdorf), Jerry launches some type of investigation, that is dropped later on, into BJ not abiding by internal control procedures Jerry set forth.

Today, Rose is represented/advised by not only his very own brother, Reggie, but also by BJ Armstrong and his management firm. And BJ has as much to do with this whole ordeal as Adidas. 

Consider yourself enlightened by MY POST.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*

Also, for what it is worth, Rose has said publicly that he can't dunk "off stride". I'm not going to imply that he is being deceptive, but Stacey King has confirmed on a radio show here locally that he has watched Rose dunk in shoot around on numerous occasions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

*Camera shows a girl wearing a Kenny Smith Rockets jersey*
Chuck: "That girl has GED written all over her"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I fucking love these guys. My favorite sports show on TV and it isn't even close.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

LeBron needs to lose some muscle, refs starting to treat him like a big now. :bron


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I really have no care for the rest of the season if D Rose chooses to not play for the entire season. Yes I want him to be fully fit and healthy, but if I was a member of the Bulls, after playing their hearts out and grinding it out. I'd be quite disappointed if Rose doesn't come back.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Dont know if it was mentioned or talked about but did anyone read the article or interview where Jordan said Kobe is better than Lebron and all he basically used was the ring argument.

If Lebron wins a title this year and is MVP again would anyone of you have them even. Ppl always bring up Kobe's 5 but rarely bring up only 2 finals mvps.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

This kinda pisses me off. So should Harden not come back this season since they don't have a chance to win a championship? Deron Williams? Should all best players sit out for the season if they get injured because what's the point if their team isn't likely to win the championship? This line of thinking is getting a little absurd. If he is ever 100% healthy, he (or anyone else) should play, unless there is a medical certainty that re-injury is more probable with an early comeback.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

If LeBron wins MVP and wins another title this year, he surpasses Kobe IMO.

*In before Magic*


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Amazing_Cult said:


> LeBron needs to lose some muscle, refs starting to treat him like a big now. :bron


That's gonna hurt his game though, he's a freak of nature anyway.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Kobe was never this good at his apex.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

The thing that's making LeBron's season so amazing is that the guy is coasting and still head and shoulders above everyone else.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Watching the game and Miller saying if Lebron consistently makes them 3's he may be looking over his shoulders. He has really imprived as a 3 point shooter. Maybe those friendly competitions with Allen has made him better.

I always thought if you just compare them as individuals then its easily Lebron over Kobe. Doesnt he average more points,rebounds and assists career wise. Its just the ring argument which is a team achievement.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Surpassing Kobe means he's top 10 which is about the most laughable thing I've heard. So yeah notorious, lol @ you.


also :lmao @ finals MVP argument. Since when is that an argument? Kobe had Shaq on his team oh played like an absolute monster in those years, it's not Kobe was playing horrendously bad like Lebron did in his first two finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I fail to see how LeBron with another MVP, another title and another Finals MVP being in the top 10 is laughable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

D-God or D-Devil? Jesus Christ, you all are uncreative with Rose nicknames...


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Notorious said:


> I fail to see how LeBron with another MVP, another title and another Finals MVP being in the top 10 is laughable.


so how exactly does two good years make him surpass Kobe? Should I forget all the previous playoff failures just because he might win two rings? Should we should his whole legacy on these past two years and forget those two previous finals where he was essentially shut down? I should also forget him quitting on the Cavs in the playoffs his last year there or are you going to try to tell me he was all in against the Celtics that year?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Didnt he get a triple dbl that game he supposedly quit?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Showtime said:


> so how exactly does two good years make him surpass Kobe? Should I forget all the previous playoff failures just because he might win two rings? Should we should his whole legacy on these past two years and forget those two previous finals where he was essentially shut down? I should also forget him quitting on the Cavs in the playoffs his last year there or are you going to try to tell me he was all in against the Celtics that year?


His best teammate in Cleveland was Mo Williams, I seriously doubt Kobe does any better with those teams than Lebron did.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

The fact that LeBron even got that Cavs team to the Finals is an accomplishment in itself. How many NBA players have/could've led a team with a starting lineup on the caliber of Daniel Gibson, Sasha Pavlovic, Drew Gooden and Zydrunas Ilgauskas to the Finals?

Let's not act like Kobe hasn't come up short in the playoffs before. Let's not act Kobe hasn't played bad in the Finals before.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

the only good East team that year was the Pistons. Let's not act like it was a huge accomplishment for him to do so either, he carried them against the Pistons but that was the only team they really had to face that would give them any trouble. the Spurs showed they were nowhere close to championship material when they faced them and destroyed them.

And I'm not saying Kobe would have done better with them.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

"two good years"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

It is. It is a huge damn accomplishment to take a supporting cast that bad to the Finals, no matter how you try to spin it. Taking a team with his 2nd best player being Daniel Gibson to the Finals is a big accomplishment. The Pistons were an elite team and LeBron destroyed them.

To say it's a joke and laughable to think LeBron if he wins another MVP, another ring and another Finals MVP could surpass Kobe is just you being a homer. I fail to see how thinking LeBron surpassing him with 3 more MVP's than Kobe, the same amount of Finals MVPs but 3 less rings (Kobe won those 3 as a sidekick I might add, and one of them with him averaging 16 PPG on 37% shooting), I fail to see how that's just a joke.

You can bring up how LeBron played bad in his two Finals losses but let's compare LeBron's Finals losses to Kobe's.
LeBron 2007: 22.0 PPG on 36/20/69 shooting, 7.0 RPG, 6.8 APG, 1.0 SPG, 0.5 BPG
LeBron 2011: 17.8 PPG on 48/32/60 shooting, 7.2 RPG, 6.8 APG, 1.7 SPG, 0.5 BPG

Kobe 2004: 22.6 PPG on 38/17/92 shooting, 4.4 APG, 2.8 RPG, 1.8 SPG, 0.6 BPG
Kobe 2008: 25.7 PPG on 41/32/80 shooting, 5.0 APG, 4.7 RPG, 2.7 SPG, 0.2 BPG

Looks to me like Kobe was playing just as bad as LeBron in those losses, except Kobe shot more of course leading to more points.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Okay Notorious. I still find it a joke and laughable to say Lebron will surpass Kobe because that means he's surpassing a lot of other players imo that he hasn't surpassed. :kobe



El Conquistador said:


> "two good years"


I said great and meant in the playoffs wise.


edit: I didn't say great. I was wrong, but I should have said great. oh well. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I don't think LeBron & Kobe are that far back as far as rankings goes, at least not in my opinion. IIRC I have Kobe at #10 and LeBron at #12 or 13.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

youre all time list changes pretty frequently, no? And I disagree with that ranking of course because I obviously have him high as I'm a homer. and lol because I can since I wouldn't take either Shaq or Duncan over him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Not really. Only 4-7 (Bird, Hakeem, Russell & Wilt) changes frequently. But the rest of my list is fine. Although I've only gone to 15 and am not going any farther.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Showtime said:


> Okay Notorious. I still find it a joke and laughable to say Lebron will surpass Kobe because that means he's surpassing a lot of other players imo that he hasn't surpassed. :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> I said great and meant in the playoffs wise.
> 
> 
> edit: I didn't say great. I was wrong, but I should have said great. oh well. :kobe3


Always just a bunch of conjecture out of you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



El Conquistador said:


> Always just a bunch of conjecture out of you.


and what exactly do you want me to do? post a bunch of stats that mean absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things as all those Cleveland years ended the same way? Yes his teammates let him down in the playoffs, but he had his own share of letdowns as well that won't shown in his stats. He always had the ball in his hands in Cleveland, so it's hard to argue against his stats offensive stats, but for a guy that is always praised for making his teammates so much better he sure did fail at doing that in the playoffs. People always point at his supporting case and claim the lack of stars on it, but that's because it was built that way on purpose. The Cavs were built around Lebron's strengths and weaknesses, so they would go as far as he would take them because that's how they were designed. So as much as you try to blame the supporting cast for failing him, they were only going to do as good as Lebron made them and management clearly thought he could take them to the Finals. I always chuckle when people say the supporting cast was awful because last time I checked average teams don't win 60+ games in back to back seasons.


----------



## Dub

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Had a great time at the game despite the loss, got some new merch


----------



## Champ

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

magic, at the end of the day it comes down to what both bring to the table on both ends. lbj has always done more, and should rightfully be recognized as the better player when his career is said and done regardless of rings.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Champ said:


> magic, at the end of the day it comes down to what both bring to the table on both ends. lbj has always done more, and should rightfully be recognized as the better player when his career is said and done regardless of rings.


at both ends? Kobe is one of the greatest defensive guards of all time and for his career actually did earn most of those all defensive team awards until slowing down a lot in around 2010, so I don't your point about that. Can he guard all 5 positions? No, of course not, but that has more to do with his physical limitations than it does his actual talents.

Is Lebron a better playmaker? Perhaps, but Kobe has never been a bad one. He's always had the ability to pass and create for others and has proven that at various points in his career. He's average 2-3 less assists per game throughout his career than Lebron has, but has also never actually been asked to be the playmaker until this year since he played in actual system rather than Lebron ball for 48 minutes.

idc much for rebounding as Kobe is a guard and Lebron is a big for his team that is daft of good rebounders compared to the Lakers who have had at least one, usually more than one, player who averages 10+ rebounds throughout his whole career and that hasn't stopped him for maintaining an average of around 5 boards per game which is once again rather good for the guard position.

So tell me champ, why exactly does Lebron deserve to be recognized as the greater player? because he's been more efficient at being bigger, stronger, and faster than his competition while Kobe has learned to outplay them through other means? There is still no player in the NBA that can stop Kobe one on one and it's not because he can post them up and out power them, it's because of his footwork, touch, and ability to finish ridiculous shots, something that he has worked throughout his whole career to perfect while Lebron took 9 years to realize that he can simply outpower every other player in the NBA. If you're going to say Lebron, after one ring,is better than one of the all time greats, then at least back it up with something more than "he's always done more" when Kobe has always done more in his career with less physical and athletical ability; something Lebron and Jordan never had to worry about. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Arguing with Magic against Kobe is pointless. Don't know why I even bothered. It's like trying to argue with me against KG or trying to argue with Flex against Rose. Pointless to argue against a stan of a certain player.

Anyway, in some lighter news...the HOF finalists for the 2013 class have been announced. Finalists are:\
Gary Payton
Tim Hardaway
Mitch Richmond
Tommy Heinsohn
Maurice Cheeks
Bernard King
Spencer Haywood
Guy Lewis
Rick Pitino
Jerry Tarkanian
Sylvia Hatchell
Dawn Staley


Surprising that Heinsohn's on the list as I thought he was already in the Hall. But whatever, THAT'S A TOMMY POINT :mark: :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #DwightHowardsDad*



Aid180 said:


> If Rose is truly going to take the rest of the year off, then Noah and Deng should go get their surgeries and the Bulls should tank and get a good pick. Let the team come back stronger next year and let guys like Gibson, Teague, and Butler get better with extended playing time.
> 
> If Rose does comeback, then let the team go full throttle and win the championship.


I agree, the team has been working their asses off to stay afloat in his absence & his return being pushed back was smh worthy.

If he does sit the year out i agree Noah & Deng should get their surgeries & come back at full strength to make a run for the championship.

But i don't think he will, i still think he'll be back this season.

At least i hope he will.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I know I'm a homer for Kobe, but this really has nothing to do with it. I don't think Lebron is all time better than Kobe and I don't think he's close, at least not yet, and I don't think it's fair to say he is simply based off the amount of MVPs the guy has, especially since it can be argued Kobe could/should have more and had the prime of his career not been wasted on the worst teams of his career, he probably would have more.

Lebron, like he has throughout his whole career, is once again being over-hyped, the simple fact people are once again saying that the Heat are a lock to win the championship pretty much proves my point when that's far from the fact unless Lebron plans to score 30+ while shooting 60%+ during the whole playoffs which won't be happening. The Heat, like the rest of the contenders, of their fair share of problems and just because they have the Thunder's number doesn't mean the same can be said for the rest of the contenders.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I never said LeBron was currently better than Kobe. I said if LeBron wins another MVP, wins another ring and gets another Finals MVP then me personally, I'd put him ahead of Kobe. You say Kobe would have more MVP's if he didn't have to play on terrible teams at his peak, I can also say LeBron would have more rings if he got to play with peak Shaq for the first 8 years of his career.

How is LeBron being overhyped? He is damn great right now and is by far the best player in the NBA. And it isn't even close. He's killing the league and the guy is coasting. He's coasting! I used to be on the LeBron ain't all the good, Heat aren't the favorites shit too but time to face the truth. The Heat are the top dogs right now and while they aren't locks for anything, they are clearly the frontrunners. It's been proven that in the playoffs no one can stop LeBron, except for himself. And those confidence issues are more than likely in the past now. Wade after getting off to a slow start, is starting to play great and Bosh has always been a consistent player. They have some good role players in Ray, Battier, Haslem & Chalmers, all of which, especially Ray & Chalmers aren't afraid to step up in clutch moments.

Magic stop. LOL at "just because they have the Thunder's number doesn't mean the same can be said for the rest of the contenders." As if the Thunder aren't better than every other contender.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Peak wise, Bron is better. I would've probably said the same thing back in 09 tho and this Bron is even better than the 09 one even if the stats aren't as high (more mature, better off-ball, can play better within a team concept etc) 

Career wise, he needs to sustain this level of play for a couple of years and prove himself in the playoffs more often since he's had some suspect performances over the years. Its about the overall longevity as well since he doesn't have as many elite years as Kobe has yet.

That said, if he wins MVP this year + 2 more championships combined with elite playoff runs, its inevitable. Its not just Kobe tho, he's going to move past all the 90s and on guys as well with the except of MJ (not familiar with Bird, Wilt, Russell etc so don't rank them).


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

^^See, that is something I can agree with. This has nothing to do with me being a homer, this is about people overreacting to every single fucking thing that happens in Lebron's career which becomes redundant and annoying. I'm not denying Lebron's claim at best in the world, but to say he's vaulting people because one great postseason and possibly another is absurd when the all time greats have had many. 




Notorious said:


> I never said LeBron was currently better than Kobe. I said if LeBron wins another MVP, wins another ring and gets another Finals MVP then me personally, I'd put him ahead of Kobe. You say Kobe would have more MVP's if he didn't have to play on terrible teams at his peak, I can also say LeBron would have more rings if he got to play with peak Shaq for the first 8 years of his career.
> 
> How is LeBron being overhyped? He is damn great right now and is by far the best player in the NBA. And it isn't even close. He's killing the league and the guy is coasting. He's coasting! I used to be on the LeBron ain't all the good, Heat aren't the favorites shit too but time to face the truth. The Heat are the top dogs right now and while they aren't locks for anything, they are clearly the frontrunners. It's been proven that in the playoffs no one can stop LeBron, except for himself. And those confidence issues are more than likely in the past now. Wade after getting off to a slow start, is starting to play great and Bosh has always been a consistent player. They have some good role players in Ray, Battier, Haslem & Chalmers, all of which, especially Ray & Chalmers aren't afraid to step up in clutch moments.
> 
> Magic stop. LOL at "just because they have the Thunder's number doesn't mean the same can be said for the rest of the contenders." As if the Thunder aren't better than every other contender.


He's overhyped because he's once again being compared in the same dominant breath as Jordan, I don't disagree with his standing in the NBA currently, but the all time shit is laughable imo. He's also not coasting, don't be ridiculous, this exactly the shit I'm talking about. Do you think he can honestly somehow play better than this. :kobe

And they're the top dogs for now, I'm sure your opinion will change in a month like it always does. It wasn't even that long ago you were talking about their flaws, which are still very much present but at the moment not as obvious due to Lebron dominating. The Heat, defensively, still have major problems and unless Lebron plans to guard every opposing player those problems won't magically disappear nor will their lack of quality big men. 

Are the Thunder better than Spurs? inb4 you call the Spurs chokers again. Spurs, with their depth and team styled play could very well beat the Heat in a 7 game series. There's also the Pacers which give the Heat a boatload of problesm every time they play. Calling any team a lock to win a championship in any year is moronic in every single way in any given sport, there's a reason the championship isn't awarded at the end of the regular season so I recommend you stop...which you eventually will once Heat hit a slump and your opinion takes another 180.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

So was Kobe overhyped too when he was being compared to Jordan while leading the Lakers to 1st round exits every year during the mid 2000's? Or does that only apply to LeBron? LeBron is coasting for the most part. He clearly is going all-out and playing with the same intensity he's played with in the playoffs in recent years.

I never said the Heat didn't have flaws...

The Spurs are a regular season team. That's why they are. The Spurs over the last couple years are just like the Patriots. Dominate the regular season but fall short in the playoffs. They lost the 8th seeded Grizzlies in 2011, they won 20 games in a row and then choked their 2-0 lead away and proceed to be backdoor swept out of the playoffs against OKC. Only reason you're not calling it choking is because you like the Spurs. But I'm sure if it was the Heat you'd be singing a different tune. The Spurs are a better regular season team than the Thunder. But I don't see the Spurs beating the Thunder in the playoffs, just like I don't see the Spurs beating Miami in the playoffs. Can the Pacers even beat the Knicks in the playoffs, let alone the Heat? I like the Pacers a lot but I'm not gonna be blind. They play elite defense but they're pretty inept offensively and who knows when Granger will be back and what his level of play will be after missing so much time.

Once again, the Heat aren't locks for anything. But they are pretty clearly the favorites and the frontrunners. And I'm sure you aren't that blind and biased to deny that.

And people over-exaggerate with LeBron's playoff play. Other than against the Mavs in 2011 and the last few games against Boston in 2010, LeBron has always had great playoff performances. Of course you have the Spurs in 07 but the Cavs were clearly vastly out-matched and LeBron was the only person the Spurs focused on defending. Not many guys would've been that successful going 1 on 5 with an elite defense like San Antonio's. The fact that LeBron led a team that bad to the Finals is enough of an accomplishment.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

That 08 series vs Boston was pretty bad Notorious with the exception of G5 and G7 although Pierce was pretty much matching him shot for shot. Kobe played a bit better if you compare their series. He was the better player back in 08 tho.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Idk, they both played bad against Boston that year.

LeBron: 26.7 PPG on 36/23/76 shooting, 7.6 APG, 6.4 RPG, 2.1 SPG, 1.3 BPG, 5.3 TO, team loses in 7
Kobe: 25.7 PPG on 41/32/80 shooting, 5.0 APG, 4.7 RPG, 2.7 SPG, 0.2 BPG, 3.8 TO, team loses in 6

It's pretty much a wash.

But still I don't see why Magic holds it against LeBron so much that he's had bad playoff series when Kobe's had just as many, if not more.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

The fact that Lebron detractors are using his 07 finals run as an asset to their argument is laughable. That team didn't even deserve to get to the Conference semi-finals, yet alone the finals. 

Honestly, as a Wizards fan with no connection to either Kobe or Lebron, I just don't see how anyone could say prime Kobe is better than prime Lebron. What could Kobe do better than Lebron? Shoot the ball from 20 ft out? Yeah, i'll give him that. Free throw shooting? Yeah, i'll give him that as well. On ball defense? Debatable. Every thing else (playmaking ability, rebounding, post defense, driving, field goal percentage, efficiency) goes to LBJ. Hell, Kobe's clutch gene that everyone boasts about often times hinders the Lakers more so than helps. Just look at this piece by Henry Abbott. http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/24200/the-truth-about-kobe-bryant-in-crunch-time.

I wonder, if Shaq didn't will Kobe to three rings, what would his legacy be? What if Kobe was drafted to a perennial bottom-feeder team like Lebron was? 

And before I get heat from Kobe fans, I by no means dislike Kobe. I just don't see how anyone could consider prime Kobe a better _all-around basketball_ player than prime Lebron.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Yeah there's no denying that LeBron is a great player & arguably the best player in the NBA, but it's painful having to sit through Heat games & hear the analyst verbally suck him off every chance they get it really is annoying.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

stuart scott is a tool

oh yea so is kevin hart


----------



## scrilla

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

i agree but he buried westbrook


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

[HIDE="."]







[/HIDE]

Omg what is Westbrook wearing.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

:westbrook2


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Westbrook is a terrible coach. He's has the fastest man in the world and he's not running uptempo, fast break offense. Horrible just horrible.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Didn't even realize Queen Latifah was next to her lol, was too focused on dem leopard pants.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/page/Michael-Jordan/michael-jordan-not-left-building

This Jordan piece is one of the most interesting reads I've read in a long time. I know the perception of Jordan is that he's a huge douche, but this makes me feel sorry for the guy. I know it's odd but he just seems miserable.

Here's an interesting snippet from the article:


> It’s Jordan’s short list of current stars who could be nearly as successful in his era: LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Tim Duncan … and Dirk Nowitzki.


He couldn't be more wrong. MJ's been a bit too defensive lately.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

kevin hart is a power saw.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

anyway thats enough of that disgrace time for some real bball.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Comparing eras is always quesitonable because of rule changes, ways the game changes over the course of decades, etceteras. 

Jordan kind of has a point in terms of the lessened physicality of the game, and of course the expansion of any league will lead to some dilution of talent (which is partly why the Chamberlain-Russell era was so dynamic in its own right, where just about each team had exceedingly dominant players), but times do change. And it's always kind of embarrassing to see yesterday's superstars question the toughness or whatever of the current generation. Soon MJ will start irresponsibly tweeting like Kurt Angle. 

Go, Harrison Barnes and Klay Thompson!


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

the jordan article was a great read. who u guys like tonight, shaq or chuck's team? you'd have to think shaq's team will take it with all the guards, since this is a guard orientated type of game, but i think chucks team can hang close.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

MJ is doing what every guy does, isn't he? Everyone has a strong bias towards their own generation and this case is no different.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

#TEAMSHAQ


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

It almost seems as if Jordan's mind is warped into thinking that praising anyone but him is an insult to him. He has so much competitive fire to the point where he can't even channel it properly. He makes outrageous claim after outrageous claim just to validate himself.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Have you seen his own Dream Team? He always praises guys like Pippen (own teammate obviously), Bird, Hakeem and Magic. One thing they all have in common is they're his generation.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



#Mark said:


> It almost seems as if Jordan's mind is warped into thinking that praising anyone but him is an insult to him. He has so much competitive fire to the point where he can't even channel it properly. He makes outrageous claim after outrageous claim just to validate himself.


THat guy is the most competitive guy ever. On the good side, it's what made him great, downside is it get's to him


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

chucks team has this in the bag. i picked them at +5, didn't think they'd win though. i guess at the end of the day shaq is a dumb ass compared to chuck, so no reason why he'd pick as good of a team.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

as for jordan, he's just a tormented soul, with a massive ego. but fuck, who wouldn't have an ego if they were treated like a god by everyone for almost 30 years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Kyrie and Knight's one on ones and the MANIMALS reaction to Kyrie :buried Knight has been the best thing of the night.


----------



## WWE

Lol shaq


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Although I was a bit disappointed at the quality of the game, I still enjoyed myself at the game. There were a lot of empty seats, usually these games are sold-out so that was surprising but the ticket prices are so high and Houston isn't a good basketball city as far as attending games go so that isn't really surprising. The crowd was dead for most of the game, mainly because the players weren't giving us anything to be hyped for. Just chucking three's and wide open layups. Crowd didn't wake up until Kyrie murdered Knight with the Shammgod, which I marked the fuck out for. Probably the best play I've ever seen at a live game. Knight was getting him back too, he just couldn't finish.

I had a good time which is all that matters IMO, would've preferred to go to the Dunk Contest or actual ASG but ticket prices were way too high for my liking. Hopefully those events have better crowds, which I expect them to.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

inside the nba was gold. karl should show up more often. vaseline >>>> nba countdown crew.


----------



## Ether

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*










He didn't have to do Knight like that


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

DAT KYRIE :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

According to Woj, the Celtics & Clippers are discussing a deal centered around KG for Eric Bledsoe & DeAndre Jordan.

I don't know how to feel about trading KG. He's my favorite athlete ever and I'd hate to see him leave my favorite sports team. But on the other hand, the team isn't getting any younger and might as well jump-start the rebuild. But still, I'd prefer just letting Pierce & KG retire as Celtics. Idk how to feel, extremely conflicted.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Sounds like a good deal for the C's. Imagine Rondo throwing constant alleys to Jordan. I'm not a fan of KG so I'd rather have him stay on the C's so when they get bounced in the 1st round he'll be very upset. Unless him being traded would hurt him more.

Speaking of KG I turned on NBA TV once I got home and it was AllStar interviews. Hes talking bout this guy could play point,pf,sg just do it all and I was amazed he was prasing Lebron but be was talking about Jeff Green :lol


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Why would the Clipper do that trade? They're trading good young players for an older player who might retire soon. Don't like this for them.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8949448/michael-jordan-pick-kobe-bryant-lebron-james

:kobe


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Posterizer said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8949448/michael-jordan-pick-kobe-bryant-lebron-james
> 
> :kobe


Well from looking at the Bobcats MJ's obviously not the best judge of talent.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

First of all I admit I was wrong on the Shaq vs. Chuck game. I thought Chuck's team looked like absolute crap. Again Chuck's team beats Shaq's.

Second, please don't trade KG or PP. This might sound bad but I would rather them retire together and as CELTICS than to trade them. Unless it's for Kyrie Irving level talent (which I know is never gonna happen) than don't trade them.

Third, I guess I'll be the first here to put down my picks for the All-Star stuffs:

Shooting stars - Team Harden. Harden is the best NBA shooter in this comp. Also let's see if Horry still has that BIG SHOT capability 
*Dark Horse:* Team Westbrook.

Skills challenge - Brandon Knight. Don't know why I'm going with Knight here honestly. This could be the biggest upset of all competitions if he wins. He is the worst guard in this thing. Therefore, go Knight!
*Dark Horse:* Damian Lillard

3 Point shootout - Steve Novak. It was either him or Curry. Even though Novak has been struggling lately I think he will win. Should be interesting.
*Dark Horse:* Matt Bonner (he doesnt really jump on his shot which can be a huge advantage fatigue wise)

Dunk contest - Gerald Green. Been there done that. I still think he's the best dunker in the NBA. Maybe it's cause he won a dunk contest with the Celtics but you can't deny that his vertical leap is one of the best in NBA history.
*Dark Horse:*Eric Blesdoe


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Stall_19 said:


> Well from looking at the Bobcats MJ's obviously not the best judge of talent.


He probably thought his presence would elevate them into a NBA championship. :jordan


----------



## Notorious

Stall_19 said:


> Why would the Clipper do that trade? They're trading good young players for an older player who might retire soon. Don't like this for them.


It would increase their chances of winning a title this season. They're in win now mode.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

lillard, novak and ross.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

It's amazing how many people buy into Kobe being better than Lebron, simply because Jordan said he'd take Kobe. I think MJ is a _little_ worried that the Heat are read to rattle off a run like MJ had, and LBJ could challenge him for the greatest ever spot. If Lebron wins two, then that will be tying him with Kobe because Kobe *rode* Shaq to three rings - Shaq was finals MVP all three of those titles (and to be completely fair - one of those titles they do not deserve because the Sacramento Kings were straight up robbed). Lebron stated judging greatness on titles alone is a bit unfair, and he's dead right. Is Bill Russell the GOAT instead of Jordan? Using Jordan's own logic - yeah he is I guess. 

Magic Johnson: "If MJ and LBJ played 1 on 1 ten times, MJ would win all ten!"

I think it's kinda laughable to think Lebron wouldn't win a single game to be honest. 

Lebron > Kobe all day long. More clutch and a far easier guy to like. He's not even close to the same level of douchebag that Kobe Bryant is. As a Celtics fan - Lebron's notions to the Heat crowd last year to get Miami fans to stop booing but to cheer for the Celtics last game as the Big 3 - did not go unnoticed. Nor should it by other fans of other teams. The guy's biggest flaw has been "The Decision" which to be fair was a joke, but he was like 24/25 and still a kid. He's not out raping people or anything.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



> The Milwaukee Bucks are interested in trading for Josh Smith, according to a report.
> 
> The Bucks could offer a package of Brandon Jennings and Ersan Ilyasova for Smith.
> 
> Atlanta is widely expected to trade Smith before the Feb. 21 trade deadline.
> 
> Smith is averaging 17.3 points, 8.6 rebounds and 2.1 blocks in 35.7 minutes per game.


Please let someone take Josh Smith, I do not want him in Boston. Not with the contract he wants to be paid.

I'd also assume that if Milwaukee does trade for him and they include Jennings & Ersan, that Atlanta would send Teague or Lou back to Milwaukee.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I don't want Rajon Rondo in Boston either. Rather have Josh Smith, for the right price. I hope Rondo gets traded in all seriousness; he's just not the guy to lead this team. Has no perimeter shot and that makes it easier to double team others when you barely have to guard him on the perimeter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I'd rather have Rondo than Josh Smith on a max contract. Josh Smith is overrated, he's a low IQ player and he's a blackhole on offense.

The Celtics are doing great now with Rondo, but in the playoffs, we'll miss Rondo significantly. Playoff Rondo is no joke and he carries us every year. That's when we'll truly see what Rondo brings to this team.


----------



## Aid

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Josh Smith's basketball IQ is the best in the class... if Javale McGee was the only other classmate. I don't like any of the offers Atlanta is getting for him though.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Notorious said:


> I'd rather have Rondo than Josh Smith on a max contract. Josh Smith is overrated, he's a low IQ player and he's a blackhole on offense.
> 
> The Celtics are doing great now with Rondo, but in the playoffs, we'll miss Rondo significantly. Playoff Rondo is no joke and he carries us every year. That's when we'll truly see what Rondo brings to this team.


why didnt you go to the all star game it says you live in houston.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I went to the Rookie game last night. I'm not going to the All-Star Game because it costs too much.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

oh wow cool. how much is it for tonights stuff?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

A lot. A little bit less than the ASG IIRC but still a lot. Not willing to pay over $1,000 for a basketball game. Unless I was like wealthy enough to just be able to spend it like that, but I'm not.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Oh yeah, I remember considering going to the All-Star game in Orlando last year, but the ticket prices were RIDICULOUS.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

when it was here in LA a couple years ago i only went to the convention thing. it was pretty cheap but there was nothing really to do it was mostly for kids. I saw brandon jennings and tony parker but that was about it. the only other thing i remember was seeing the d-league all-star game that day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

My predictions for tonight

Team Harden
Tony Parker
Steve Novak
Gerald Green


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

you stole all my picks. well except for brandon knight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*






Brandon Knight got shook so hard during the Rising Stars Challenge that he's still recovering.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Freeloader said:


> It's amazing how many people buy into Kobe being better than Lebron, simply because Jordan said he'd take Kobe. I think MJ is a _little_ worried that the Heat are read to rattle off a run like MJ had, and LBJ could challenge him for the greatest ever spot. If Lebron wins two, then that will be tying him with Kobe because Kobe *rode* Shaq to three rings - Shaq was finals MVP all three of those titles (and to be completely fair - one of those titles they do not deserve because the Sacramento Kings were straight up robbed). Lebron stated judging greatness on titles alone is a bit unfair, and he's dead right. Is Bill Russell the GOAT instead of Jordan? Using Jordan's own logic - yeah he is I guess.
> 
> Magic Johnson: "If MJ and LBJ played 1 on 1 ten times, MJ would win all ten!"
> 
> I think it's kinda laughable to think Lebron wouldn't win a single game to be honest.
> 
> Lebron > Kobe all day long. More clutch and a far easier guy to like. He's not even close to the same level of douchebag that Kobe Bryant is. As a Celtics fan - Lebron's notions to the Heat crowd last year to get Miami fans to stop booing but to cheer for the Celtics last game as the Big 3 - did not go unnoticed. Nor should it by other fans of other teams. The guy's biggest flaw has been "The Decision" which to be fair was a joke, but he was like 24/25 and still a kid. He's not out raping people or anything.


Wow I dont think ive ever seen a fellow Bostonian say something like this. I gotta deal with Celtic Homers everyday. One saying PP had a better year than K Love last year and the other calling James a ballhog and in the same sentence said he'd rather play with Kobe over James. Hell even today he said Carmelo is 1st half MVP lol.

Its just funny how a guy who really doesnt care about scoring is averaging more points per game career wise over KB. Thats why I feel like if LBJ can win another title and Finals MVP they should be about equal because James could possibly be a 4 time MVP too.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

knight is going to make up for it and win tonight.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Predictions:
Team Westbrook
Tony Parker
Steph Curry
James White


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I really want to pick James White but I'm unsure of how much he still has left in the tank. I know he's Flight White and all, but he's 30 and it's been a minute since he dunked from behind the free throw line.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

why go to the all star game? save your money. they ain't competing until the 4th quarter, they're just out there having fun. parker, novak, and green are my picks.


----------



## Xile44

Team Lopez
Tony Parker
Steph Curry
Gerald Green


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

well, so far so bad.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Houston 'fans' are fucking TERRIBLE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I don't think I've heard the crowd make any type of noise the whole night.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

nick cannons fault.


----------



## WWE

Kryrie, just wow


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

KYRIE :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

What a lackluster exhibition. NBA should nix this entire weekend.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Yeah, this dunk contest is awful. I think it's safe to say that it's run it's course.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Thought the Dunk contest would make the Allstar Weekend better but all ive seen were used up dunks and missed attempts. Has been terrible so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

First round of the dunk contest was atrocious. Final round was pretty good though.

Because of the final round I'll say it was better than 2010, so therefore not the worst dunk contest ever.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

The Dunk Contest still has legs. The stars just need to get off their ass and do it. The East vs. West thing needs to die in a fire.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Only thing worth watching was Kyrie's final three point round. Everything else I could have done without watching.


----------



## Dub

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

:lmao Chuck buried the fuck out of the participants, and :lmao at the awkward sign off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

The NBA needs to stop putting role players and scrubs in there every year. Whether they like it or not, fans want to see the stars. How are fans, speaking more towards the casuals, supposed to get excited for role players and scrubs? How is a casual supposed to be excited to see Jeremy Evans & James White dunk?

People were hyped to see Blake Griffin in 2011. They wanted to see MJ and Dominique dunk. Watch the 2000 dunk contest. See how insane people were going for Vince. He could've went out there and did a simple one handed dunk and the crowd would've ate that shit up.

The stars need to get off their asses and do the dunk contest. I don't see why they don't want to do it. They don't have anything to lose. They won't lose the contest. The NBA will make sure they don't.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

It got better towards the end, but it still wasn't anything too exciting. Nothing is really that amazing anymore. Everything's been done before.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Nah it hasn't. There is so much stuff that hasn't been done.

This is some...








And this whole East vs. West points thing is so fucking stupid. The East won 3 out of the 4 events and still lost the overall contest. lel.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

it wasnt THAT bad but it wasnt good either.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

another thing i thought was pretty funny. it was the last dunks and they told everyone to vote right, how was the timer still going to determine the winner via vote yet nick cannon already had the results in his hand? :lol taking a page out of WWE's book huh NBA?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Notorious said:


> The NBA needs to stop putting role players and scrubs in there every year. Whether they like it or not, fans want to see the stars. How are fans, speaking more towards the casuals, supposed to get excited for role players and scrubs? How is a casual supposed to be excited to see Jeremy Evans & James White dunk?
> 
> People were hyped to see Blake Griffin in 2011. They wanted to see MJ and Dominique dunk. Watch the 2000 dunk contest. See how insane people were going for Vince. He could've went out there and did a simple one handed dunk and the crowd would've ate that shit up.
> 
> The stars need to get off their asses and do the dunk contest. I don't see why they don't want to do it. They don't have anything to lose. They won't lose the contest. The NBA will make sure they don't.


The stars would rather sit in the bleachers with their ridiculous outfits and fake glasses than participate in the contest. It's become associated with scrubs now, stars aren't gonna do it unless other big names do. 

Honestly, I think the only way stars do it is if they raise the prize money.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Dat Allan Houston.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Nike can't allow LBJ to run the risk of losing to a nobody. Destroys his brand, sales and revenue.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Pretty much. It's the agents and Nike/Adidas/Jordan getting in those stars heads not letting them to do it.

Some people think the NBA should have like a one-on-one tourney during All-Star Weekend but that would just end up being a disappointment too. Because stars would refuse to do it because they're scared to lose to a lesser player.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

What happened to that team Kobe vs. Team Lebron thing they were talking about last year? You guys remember that shit right?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

1 on 1 would be so epic man. 

Any of the elite PG match ups like Kyrie/CP3, Kyrie/Rose, Rose/CP3, Rose/Rondo, Parker/CP3 etc 
Kobe/Wade
Kobe/Bron
Bron/Durant
Bron/Melo
KD/Melo
KG/Dirk even if they're old. 

Anybody remember that one on one match up between Hakeem and Shaq that was supposed to go down on PPV back in 95? Shame Hakeem got injured.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

LeBron would've won just by showing up in 2010, last year or this year.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Hakeem would've ate Shaq alive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

@BrosOfDestruction: Maybe back then, but one-on-ones wouldn't work at All-Star Weekend this year. The stars wouldn't do it. You wouldn't see guys like Kobe, LeBron, Wade, Rose, Melo, Durant, Westbrook, Griffin, Dwight, etc. doing it. Too scared to lose and hurt their "brand".

More than likely you'd see guys like Kyrie, Lillard, Tyreke Evans, Curry, J.R. Smith, John Wall, etc.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Yeah, I agree. I'm just saying the potential match ups would've been epic. With that said, I think guys like DRose, Kobe and KD (type that have a old school mentality and competitive instinct) would be down for it with the right opponent. Guys like Bron, Wade, Griffin, CP3 etc (more protective of their image) are probably the ones who wouldn't do it.

@Flame of Olympus, IDK man. Hakeem would really have to play tight on the perimeter and go for a few steals/strips because once Shaq would've backed him down until the paint, he would've pretty much been unstoppable. I can definitely see Hakeem using his quickness and skills to his advantage on offense tho.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

damn wade didnt i tell you it was a mistake to put paul george in the 3 pt shootout?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

DeAndre says he's in for the 2014 Dunk Contest.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

I think Shaq would win. Prime Shaq is just way too dominant. Hakeem is the better all around center, but that doesn't equate to much in a one on one game. Once Shaq posts he's getting to the basket every time.

Edit: This is what I was talking about with the Team LBJ vs. Team Kobe game that was supposed to happen.
http://www.sprite.com/game/
http://www.coca-colacompany.com/pre...-compete-on-the-hardwood-at-nba-all-star-2013


----------



## Notorious

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



WWF said:


> DeAndre says he's in for the 2014 Dunk Contest.


John Wall also said he wants to do it next year.

But they're all just saying that now to get attention IMO. I'm pretty sure last year Wall said he would be in the dunk contest for this season, as well as Westbrook.


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



WWF said:


> DeAndre says he's in for the 2014 Dunk Contest.


:mark:

Kyrie should come to the all star game as Uncle Drew.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



WWF said:


> DeAndre says he's in for the 2014 Dunk Contest.


Hopefully he sticks to his word. that guys amazing






FUCK YO TEAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Shot Kyrie for winning the 3 point contest! This guy knows how to ball :uncledrew


----------



## El Barto

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

Yeah and LeBron said he would do it at one point too. It's a wait and see deal with these guys nowadays.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

They need to bring back the Legends game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*

*Charles Barkley's no sell of the entire show was the highlight of the night. He said if he was home he wouldn't even watch this stuff. :lmao Good ol Chuck. *


----------



## WWE

Damn Barkley shat on the entire slam dunk contest


----------



## Notorious

Barkley was way too negative, along with Kenny. They acted like every dunk was terrible and spent the majority of the contest bashing the contestants just because they're role players. What does the amount of PT Jeremy Evans get matter? It was unnecessary to bring that up every time Evans was on screen. I respect guys like Evans & Ross more for being in the dunk contest than those pussies like LeBron & Griffin who are scared to compete because they don't want to risk losing and hurt their "brand,"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Yea i usually love barkley but he did go too far. mostly casuals were watching tonight. when chuck is berrying them like this why would the casuals care to watch and learn about these players?


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Why is everyone ragging on Ross on twitter? He was the standout of the dunk contest. It's not his fault a few guys choked. His dunks were good...


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Barkley had some points though, the dunk contest is pussified. They used to have to do NINE different dunks to win, now just 4? Fuck that, you're forcing out good dunks for just creative dunks that'll probably be fucked up and never completed.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Ya the format is stupid. Don't think anyone can dispute that.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

And judges handing out 50's like candy. The irony in scoring dunk's "terrific" when the contest was anything but "terrific" is surely more than coincidental.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

As a said in the chatbox, the judging has lapsed greatly, it's like the American education system, HODOR, everyone gets A's as the average.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Yeah, what the hell? It's like a 50 is the standard now. Nowadays, dunkers are upset when they get a 9 that they don't even deserve.


----------



## Magic

*Re: D-GOD or D-DEVIL? #BAHGAWD #COUNTONKOBE*



Notorious said:


> @BrosOfDestruction: Maybe back then, but one-on-ones wouldn't work at All-Star Weekend this year. The stars wouldn't do it. You wouldn't see guys like* Kobe,* LeBron, Wade, Rose, Melo, Durant, Westbrook, Griffin, Dwight, etc. doing it. Too scared to lose and hurt their "brand".
> 
> More than likely you'd see guys like Kyrie, Lillard, Tyreke Evans, Curry, J.R. Smith, John Wall, etc.



:kobe


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> Why is everyone ragging on Ross on twitter? He was the standout of the dunk contest. It's not his fault a few guys choked. His dunks were good...












Too bad his attempts were out of this world.

If T-Ross shot 4/20 in a game, I bet your ass wouldn't be saying "But his shots were good..."


----------



## WWE

How is the selection for the dunk contest based on? Eric bledsoe had only 9 dunks on the season so far and he was in. Doesn't even sound that much


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Too bad his attempts were out of this world.
> 
> If T-Ross shot 4/20 in a game, I bet your ass wouldn't be saying "But his shots were good..."


So was everyone else. He was no different. 

He was a bit less though if anything. I believe his attempts were 5, 1, 2, 2.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Cycloneon said:


> How is the selection for the dunk contest based on? Eric bledsoe had only 9 dunks on the season so far and he was in. Doesn't even sound that much


wade and cp3 were captains and chose the participants so chris paul chose bledsoe.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

iirc mcgee and evans took twenty thousand attempts for each of their dunks last year


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The NBA should limit each dunk to 3 attempts, and make the the first round a best of 3 dunks score, and the final round just one dunk.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I agree with only 3 dunk attempts. And I think the format of the 2000 dunk contest was the best one. You get 3 dunks in the first round and your two highest scores are added together for your round score. The three guys with the most points move on to the final round and each get two dunks, whoever gets the highest score, wins.

We also need better judges. Seems like this year these guys gave 50's to any dunk that was completed on the 1st try.


----------



## WWE

StarzNBarz said:


> wade and cp3 were captains and chose the participants so chris paul chose bledsoe.


Wtf? That's stupid Chris Paul just chose him because he's a teammate, wow


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I think everyone can agree the whole format of Allstar Saturday night is stupid. It's sad too because it's the only thing I ever cared about. Never been a fan of allstar games, apart from baseball as it's really no different than an actual game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



> Sources with knowledge of the situation told ESPN.com late Saturday there is a level of mutual interest between the Clippers and Utah Jazz in exploring a deal that would feature Bledsoe as the headliner in a trade package for Jazz forward Paul Millsap.


:mark: get it done


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I don't see the Clippers motivation in doing that. Millsap will be coming off the bench and he's a FA this upcoming offseason. They're trading one of the best prospects in the NBA for a rental of Paul Millsap.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

:lol not ONE post the whole game?

lebron got owned those final possesions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Kobe did a good job defending LeBron down the stretch in a meaningless exhibition game.

Happy to see my boys Kyrie and PG have strong games, good to see them gaining more recognition. Kyrie established himself as a household name this All-Star Weekend IMO. I'm sure he was already a big name to the diehards but I'm speaking more to the casuals.


----------



## Brye

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I care way more about who gets picked as an all star than the game itself. I haven't really enjoyed it since that one that had a few overtimes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I'm just happy Durant didn't win the MVP. I feel like he tries way too hard and comes across as desperate to get ASG MVP.

Durant annoys me sometimes. It's not that I don't like the guy but I just don't buy this fake nice guy reputation he has. He's just as egotistical as the other superstars, he's just discreet about what he does so he can maintain that good guy image.

Also a sidenote, I find the Kobe fans that are creaming themselves like the Lakers just won a championship because Kobe blocked LeBron in an ASG pathetic.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Notorious, Starz, how was the game?

I was watching the PPV, didn't have as much interest in the ASG.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Saw this on another forum: 










Fucking Bosh :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

^ Bosh always delivers :lmao



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious, Starz, how was the game?
> 
> I was watching the PPV, didn't have as much interest in the ASG.


Your typical ASG. Pretty much just like the ones from the last couple of years except the game was close for all 48. Had a lot of nice plays. The talk of the game was Kobe playing good defense on LeBron down the stretch and blocking him twice.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

:mark: for my boy CP3 winning MVP. 

Kobe block on BRON GIF










And yeah, I wouldn't make too much of an ASG regardless of what happens. I remember people making a big deal of Bron's pass in the closing moments of last year's game and it was just making a big deal out of nothing, granted the two scenarios are nothing alike. It does pretty much show how great Kobe's D can be 1 on 1 when he's locked in. You can't take that away.

EDIT: ^Seems like your average game, will check out the top plays probably along with the final stretch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

You know I'd really like to see how Westbrook would do as a full-time starting SG. I doubt it'll happen while he's playing in OKC though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I missed the game as well, disappointed I missed Kobe playing D though, that's a rare sight these days. :side:


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The game was nothing Special. 

PG really reminds me of DA GAWD T-mac.. It's uncanny actually.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

*Why do they even bother giving an MVP of the all-star game when playing defense is apparently illegal.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I wish teams would give more effort on D, would make the game more competitive and exciting.

That 01 all star game where the Least came back after some 25 pt deficit is still my fav because of the effort those guys gave and how everybody was expecting the West to win. AI and Marbury took care of the scoring and Mutombo really held down the middle. I think there was a Marbury/Kobe duel at the end.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

My Lakers have been worse than anyone thought. Here's hoping they at least make a push towards the playoffs.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

bosh is a laughing stock. first he airballed 2 open shots than cp3 and tony parker dribbled between his legs and kobe crossed him over. and hes always make weird ass faces/doing weird stuff like messing up interviews but it just comes off as weird not funny. its just too bad that he was the difference in that game 7 last year in the ecf.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

bosh isn't a laughstock, everyone here loves him. fuck outta starz, stop hating on RUPAUL. :bosh


----------



## WWE

West won because greggy was coaching, y'all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

R.I.P. Jerry Buss. Passed away this morning.

I know I hate the Lakers, but I have the utmost respect for what this man contributed to basketball. One of, if not the greatest owner ever, a true legend. He'll be missed.


----------



## Dub

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Terrible news to wake up to  rip


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

RIP. Lakers will never be the same.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Looks like the Celtics are about to sign Terrence Williams on a 10-day contract. Hoping for the best for him. I'm guessing he'll replace Barbosa as one of the backup guards. I know he's a knucklehead but maybe the Celtics winning tradition and Doc and the vets can lead him in the right direction.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

RIP Jerry Buss. One of the greatest owners ever.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

D'Antoni killed Jerry Buss.


----------



## Myst

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

RIP Jerry Buss. GOAT owner.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

R.I.P Buss. 


I don't even want to think about how badly the franchise will be now with his lackluster family taking over. He truly was the best kind of owner and all he wanted to do was win.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

R.I.P. to Jerry Buss.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Trade deadline in three days. Should be interesting to see who gets moved.

Right now some likely candidates are:
Paul Millsap or Al Jefferson or both
Brandon Jennings or Monta Ellis or both
Ben Gordon
Kris Humphries or Marshon Brooks or both
Josh Smith
Samuel Dalembert
Andrea Bargnani
J.J. Hickson
Shawn Marion
J.J. Redick


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Seems unlikely that Redick is dealt.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

if Blazers were willing to give Batum a ridiculous sum of money then I see no reason why they wouldn't want to do the same for Hickson, even though they have a terrible habit of sitting him for long periods in games for no fucking reason even if he is doing well. God damn do I ever hate small ball and when people give into the other team doing it.


----------



## Xile44

Really hope T Will does good with the Celtics. A poor mans Igoudala. Can't shoot but does everything else so well

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Because Hickson isn't Batum and they just drafted Meyers Leonard who looks to be their center of the future. He's a good prospect and I'm betting that they'd rather save cap space than re-sign Hickson. So while Hickson has some value due to him having a great season thus far, they try to trade him for picks or prospects or both.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Interested to see how the Bucks look, come next season. Jennings is likely to get a large contract, and it remains to be seen if Milwaukee will match. Ellis is also likely to decline his player option.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

"isn't Batum", sounds like a huge compliment for a guy that is still overpaid. From the games I've watched this year Leonard has really not shown all that much and I'd rather have a safe bet in Hickson than a potential prospect that could fail altogether. Real value>potential.

also if Blazers have no real intent on making the playoffs in the near future they should trade LA as well instead of wasting his prime years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

From what reports I've read it seems like Jennings really doesn't want to come back to Milwaukee.

Monta isn't coming back either.

They should try to trade both to get some value back. IIRC the Hawks & Dallas were interested in Jennings. Maybe trade Jennings to Dallas for a package built around Collison or trade Jennings & Ilyasova to Atlanta for Smith & Teague.

@Showtime: What I mean by that is that the Blazers don't value Hickson nearly as much as they do Batum. Leonard looks like he'll be a solid starting center. I don't think Portland should trade Hickson either but oh well, isn't my favorite team. The Blazers would be a sure-fire playoff team in the West if they had any resemblance of a bench. Pretty sure they have one of the worst benches in NBA history.

When the best player off your bench is Luke Babbitt, you have problems.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

last year's Lakers bench was pretty much a complete fail and is probably worse than this year's Blazers bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Idk, man. It's hard to top Ronnie Price/Sasha Pavlovic/Luke Babbitt/Jared Jeffries/Meyers Leonard.

Jordan Hill, Matt Barnes, Steve Blake & Josh McRoberts from last year's Laker team all would be the best player off the bench for Portland.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I read something on a article today that actually spoke volumes on how great of an owner Buss was to his players. Think of all the superstars, big time coaches, and even big time front office guys Buss has had in the last 30 years, he somehow managed to not only control and manage their egos(for the most part), but also commanded respect from each and every one of them. The guy was bigger than every superstar that he ever had on his team and that's saying a lot considering the players we've had.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Showtime said:


> if Blazers were willing to give Batum a ridiculous sum of money then I see no reason why they wouldn't want to do the same for Hickson, even though they have a terrible habit of sitting him for long periods in games for no fucking reason even if he is doing well. God damn do I ever hate small ball and when people give into the other team doing it.


A lot of people thinks he lived up to his contract so far. Putting up 15-5-6-1-1 is pretty good. The reason they sit Hickson is because his defense is terrible and his basketball IQ isn't good. I read somewhere that the GM has no intention to give mediocre players long term contracts.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=146690878828558

Fuck me....


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

dunk contest plz, and don't wait until he's 30.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I'm 6'2 and can only do the basic dunks. :sad:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I shall call him White Thunder


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

R.I.P. Dr. Buss. One of the best owners in all of sports.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Some trade deadline rumors.

- The Magic have offered the Bucks J.J. Redick for a package of Luc Mbah a Moute and a 1st rounder. However, the Bucks would only trade for Redick if they trade Monta Ellis.
- The Knicks and Magic have held discussions on a trade centered around Iman Shumpert for J.J. Redick.

- The 76ers have offered the Hawks a package centered around Evan Turner & Spencer Hawes for Josh Smith.
- The Hawks are interested in trading Josh Smith to the Bucks for a package built around Monta Ellis. But both teams have their reservations due not knowing if either player will leave them in free agency.

According to ESPN, two trades that have been discussed are...
- Eric Gordon to the Bucks for Monta Ellis & Tobias Harris
- Josh Smith to the Suns for Jared Dudley, Markieff Morris, Shannon Brown and a 1st rounder


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

OH LAWD

Iman >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mbah a Moute


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

In 2007 the Pistons and Lakers Agreed to a trade for Kobe Bryant



> Dr. Buss (RIP) helped convince Kobe to stay in LA. Pistons still had a solid team in 2007. After all the anger and angst and fury of the immediate post-Shaq era had inspired Kobe Bryant to make a trade demand, Jerry Buss finally called his superstar guard to the owner's home in the Los Angeles hills on an autumn evening in 2007.
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers had found a trade for Bryant, but Buss warned him that it wasn't to one of his selected destinations.
> 
> "Detroit," Buss said.
> 
> The Lakers had agreed to a deal to send Bryant to the Pistons and needed Bryant's approval to waive his no-trade clause. The package included a combination of Detroit's core players and draft picks, sources say. Buss and Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak needed an answer soon, because they refused to let the issue linger into training camp.
> 
> Looking back, Bryant isn't sure it would've mattered whether it was Detroit or Chicago, Dallas or New York. In that moment, in Buss' house in the hills, it washed over Bryant how much staying a Laker for life meant to him, how no matter how dire the state of the franchise seemed, that Buss had a history of restoring the Lakers to championship contention.
> 
> "It hit me that I didn't really want to walk out on Dr. Buss," Bryant told Yahoo! Sports on Monday.
> 
> [Related: Lakers owner Jerry Buss dead at 80]
> 
> Months later, Kupchak honored Buss' faith and made the trade for Pau Gasol. Soon, the Lakers were back in the NBA Finals three straight years and winning two more titles. Soon, Bryant was back to understanding the inevitable essence of Jerry Buss' prowess: In the end, the old man was a force of nature.
> 
> 
> The Lakers change forever now with Buss' death. For all the historic talent and genius and ego melded into champions under his watch, Buss was the connection from title to title, the star of stars. From Magic to Kareem, from Riley to West, from Shaq to Kobe, Buss was the self-made icon who commanded the biggest respect in the room.
> 
> He didn't come blustering loudly, the way George Steinbrenner did with the New York Yankees. He was the ultimate California cool, a playboy with an understanding that Hollywood commanded celebrity with its stars, glitz with its winning.
> 
> Nevertheless, the substance of the man – a most American rags-to-riches tale – was forever the underlying, undeniable ethic of the Lakers. In so many ways, they never went corporate. They were a mom-and-pop store, a family business.
> 
> [Slideshow: Jerry Buss through the years]
> 
> In the wake of Buss' death, the most pressing question centers on the ability of his children to work together, hold onto the franchise and operate it in a manner with which it will remain in the sport's elite.
> 
> In a perfect world, the Lakers would be run with the stewardship of Buss' daughter, Jeanie. She's earned the right. She inherited her father's social sensibilities and, more importantly, worked to earn the business acumen to run the organization. Nevertheless, Jerry anointed his son, Jim, to lord over the basketball operations, and, ultimately, it could be the undoing of the franchise.
> 
> Now, the Lakers understand that relying upon Bryant as the franchise player is coming to an end in the next couple of years, and Dwight Howard must be convinced to stay and be the cornerstone for the future.
> 
> [Watch: Remembering Jerry Buss]
> 
> Buss had been seriously ill, less connected to the franchise in the past year, but you'd have to believe at a different time in his ownership that he would've forged a relationship with Howard that would've made it impossible for him to leave. Those days are done; Jim isn't Jerry. No one will ever be Jerry Buss again.
> 
> In that meeting in the fall of 2007, near the start of training camp, Buss presented Bryant with a scenario of Bryant's own request: a trade out of Los Angeles, out of the franchise that drafted and groomed him and taught him to be a champion.
> 
> Even now, Kobe Bryant still thinks about that time in his life when he was too impatient, when he failed to give Buss' own history and greatness its proper due. Whatever the owner had told him that night about a trade – Detroit or Chicago, Dallas or wherever – it probably wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> For all Bryant's impatience, there was still such an immense part of him that was comforted in the company of the Los Angeles Lakers' patriarch. True for Bryant, true for all of them.
> 
> [Related: Kobe, ex-Lakers remember Jerry Buss' lasting impact]
> 
> No one walks away from the Lakers, from Buss, and does so without a deep, lingering regret. These were the Showtime Lakers, and they would be again with Bryant and Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum. In his 17th season, Bryant's belief that he'll never wear another uniform is unwavering.
> 
> Jerry Buss gave Bryant the gift of Jerry West trading for him on draft day in '96, of Shaquille O'Neal and Phil Jackson, of five NBA championships that perhaps wouldn't have been available anywhere else.
> 
> All these years later, Kobe Bryant is blessed to know that he never walked out on Dr. Buss, that he'll share something with the late, great owner forever: Lakers for life – and beyond.


Here was the deal per Pistons beat writer Vincent Goodwill.


> Would've been Rip, Tay and Amir Johnson along with a future #1 for Kobe in 2007. Story is true source says


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

*Not really sure why anyone would agree to be traded to Detroit.*


----------



## Xile44

Joe Johnson does it again. Another game, another game winner at the buzzer


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Joe Johnson coming up huge today. Hit the three to send the game into the OT, then once in OT, hits the gamewinner.

Meanwhile, liking Boston's play against Denver in the 1st half. Denver keeps going on runs to keep them close in the game but the C's have been able to withstand him. Hoping we can pull away next half.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Per Chris Broussard...



> Eyewitness at D Rose's first 5-on-5 practice Monday said Rose looks "ready to go." Said Rose looks like he's able to play in games.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

^ :rose1 :rose1 :rose1

On a sad note, just heard about Jerry Buss :sad.......rest in peace you legend.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

good win tonight on the road against an improving New Orleans team.

Hearing early March for #theReturn


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The Warriors lose their 6th straight. They really seem to be struggling as of late. Did they peak earlier in the season?


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Rose returning soon? Please be true! :mark:

Also, if anyone besides me remembers my Finals prediction in the old thread, I said the Finals would have Denver winning the West. If ESPN power rankings mean anything (they don't) then Denver is currently on a good run and had another win tonight. Still standing by that pick.


----------



## Xile44

Woj reported now that Nets offer for Smith is Hump, Brooks, 1st round pick and Bogdanovic

Nets are probably the only team who would give J Smoove a Max contract


----------



## Mikey Damage

Denver isn't getting out of the west without a superstar.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Mikey Damage said:


> good win tonight on the road against an improving New Orleans team.
> 
> Hearing early March for #theReturn


I hope so, but not getting too excited. Don't want to get my hopes up for the 100th time


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Mikey Damage said:


> Denver isn't getting out of the west without a superstar.


Denver doesn't need a superstar to win. They just need San Antonio to beat the Thunder in the playoffs and to win the series as a team. A good overall team can put up a fight against a team with a star or three. Indiana last year against Miami in their series shows that. Denver has age on their side and a pretty deep roster.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The :rose1 #THEPOSTPONE movement was all just a smokescreen. I knew this and this is why I chose not to say anything :jordan


----------



## WWE

Spurs win again and won 15 out of their last 16. 
I wonder when they are finally gonna slow down


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

http://sports.yahoo.com/video/player/news/Sports_Minute/31721956


----------



## Notorious

The Nuggets have rejected the Wolves offer of Brandon Roy and a 1st for Timofey Mozgov.

Also the Suns & Thunder have discussed a trade centered around Perkins, Lamb and a pick for Gortat & PJ Tucker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I understand that Roy is owed > 5 million next year but why wouldn't you take a first rounder for a guy playing 10 minutes a game?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Cycloneon said:


> Spurs win again and won 15 out of their last 16.
> I wonder when they are finally gonna slow down


when pop retires.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> I understand that Roy is owed > 5 million next year but why wouldn't you take a first rounder for a guy playing 10 minutes a game?


Roy's contract is non-guaranteed for next sesaon. Really don't see why Denver wouldn't take a lottery pick for Mozgov though.

Speaking of Pop, LOL at him cursing out Dwight during All-Star weekend.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Gortat/Perkins deal isn't happpening, apparently. Don't blame Phoenix, since Perk's contract is terrible. Thunder could amnesty him if they're really desperate to get rid of him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I think Phoenix would do it if OKC threw in the Raptors pick but I doubt if they're willing to give up both Lamb and the Raptors pick.

I would say the best chance of Perkins getting traded is to Boston, but considering the reason Perk got traded from here is because Danny didn't want to pay him that contract, I doubt Danny would be willing to bring him back on that contract, especially when he's declined since then.

Sam Amick is saying that the Warriors & Hornets are in discussions about a trade centered a Eric Gordon/Klay Thompson + filler swap.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Milwukee's ended their pursuit of Redick, it appears. Thank God, I did not want Mbah a Moute AT ALL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The Bucks also say they're making Brandon Jennings, Larry Sanders and John Henson nearly untouchable.

I can understand Sanders since he's their best player and maybe Henson to an extent since he's their best prospect, but not understanding Jennings. A guy that's a FA this offseason and it's been clear for like the two past years that he doesn't want to go back to Milwaukee.


Also, the Celtics are shopping Fab Melo and the Rockets are shopping Terrence Jones for a 1st round pick.

I wouldn't mind Danny trading for Terrence Jones. He has a lot of potential and I think he's just buried on the bench in Houston due to their excess amount of PF's. I'd love to have him in Boston. Especially considering this is a weak draft.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Any potential trades for Danny Granger? The Pacers would be foolish to keep him their rotation considering how well George is playing.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Holy shit Steve Francis looks horrible:
http://jocksandstilettojill.com/2013/02/whats-going-on-with-former-nba-player-steve-francis-photos/

DR FUCKING J looks much better than Francis. Drugs are bad mm'kay. (If someone already posted this, my fault. Still can't help but post it. Talk about letting yourself go.)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Stevie Franchise looks like he's on meth. Hope he gets some help.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Jesus Christ. He looks awful.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The Franchise went to high school with my cousin, they played ball together a lot.

He isn't doing so well now though:





:lmao


----------



## Xile44

So Woj is reporting that Brooklyn, Milwaukee and Phoenix are the 3 likely landing spots for Smith

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I think he ends up in Milwaukee. Package built around Monta Ellis.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> I think he ends up in Milwaukee. Package built around Monta Ellis.


I think Teague and Ellis would be a horrible fit. I don't see why they want Ellis. Pretty sure he wants a lot of money also.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I really don't know what exactly the Hawks want in return for Josh but it was reported that they had interest in a swap built around Monta, they were just hesitant because they don't know if he'll re-sign.


----------



## Xile44

Nets and Bucks both play each other tonight. Winner should get Smith lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Notorious said:


> I think Phoenix would do it if OKC threw in the Raptors pick but I doubt if they're willing to give up both Lamb and the Raptors pick.
> 
> I would say the best chance of Perkins getting traded is to Boston, but considering the reason Perk got traded from here is because Danny didn't want to pay him that contract, I doubt Danny would be willing to bring him back on that contract, especially when he's declined since then.
> 
> Sam Amick is saying that the Warriors & Hornets are in discussions about a trade centered a Eric Gordon/Klay Thompson + filler swap.


are the warriors trying to be the blazers?


----------



## #Mark

Do the nets really want to pair Smith with Johnson again? Didn't they see how that didn't work out in ATL? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Xile44 said:


> Nets and Bucks both play each other tonight. Winner should get Smith lol


Again? They just played last night, FFS.


----------



## Notorious

#Mark said:


> Do the nets really want to pair Smith with Johnson again? Didn't they see how that didn't work out in ATL?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Brooklyn Hawks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44

#Mark said:


> Do the nets really want to pair Smith with Johnson again? Didn't they see how that didn't work out in ATL?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Except outside of them two its a different team and where Joe isn't the number 1 option.


----------



## Xile44

Now Woj is reporting Nets and Boston are discussing a Paul Pierce trade. Don't see why the Nets want him. Though the spacing would be better.


Something happen already


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

whenever there is this much talk, nothing happens. at all.


----------



## Notorious

I see no chance of a Pierce trade to the Nets. They have nothing we would want in return. Literally nothing. They have mediocre prospects and I'm pretty sure they have no picks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Expiring contracts and Brooks is the only thing I can see the Celtics wanting.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I would like to see a couple trades happen. If all this talk is just hot air, then it's a waste of time for all of us reading and speculating.


----------



## Notorious

What expirings do the Nets have?

And why would we want Brooks? Pretty sure if we wanted him we would've just drafted him. And besides that he's awful and wouldn't crack the rotation. Doc would absolutely hate a player like him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44

Hes not awful. People forget he carried the scoring load outside of D Will last year and averaged 14 ppg in his rookie year. He's a bad defender but he comes with upside. Put him on a team with a good coaching staff and he"ll do well. That trade thankfully is not happening anyways.

Tyshawn Taylor helped the Nets beat the Pacers without D Will and lead Kansas in scoring and they went to the final game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Congratulations. He averaged 14 PPG on one of the worst teams in the league on mediocre shooting numbers, while playing awful defense.

He's nothing more than a poor man's Nick Young.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Congratulations. He averaged 14 PPG on one of the worst teams in the league on mediocre shooting numbers, while playing awful defense.
> 
> DA


He's a scorer who can give a spark.nothing more nothing less. Could be a good 6th man scorer for anyteam

And if your gonna discourage his scoring because the team he is on than fine. Make sure that applies to others as well


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Good 6th man for any team eh? So why isn't he in the Nets rotation if he's so good? Surely he's good enough to get minutes over Keith Bogans and Jerry Stackhouse right?


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Good 6th man for any team eh? So why isn't he in the Nets rotation if he's so good? Surely he's good enough to get minutes over Keith Bogans and Jerry Stackhouse right?


OK that was a stretch for saying he can be a good 6th man for ANY team as he isn't one with the Nets.

Stack hasn't gotten off the bench since the beggining of December and Bogans is hitting 3s at a 40% clip. Nets coaching staff destroyed his confidence and never gave him a chance in Brooklyn. They don't care about their youth and its never been a secret. I have seen Favors get little burn his rookie year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Maybe Brooks would still be in the rotation if he played well...on both ends?


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Lil Wayne on Miami Heat*



> Like Michael Jordan, Lil Wayne doesn't forget a slight. Last week, the YMCMB CEO was thrown out of the Miami Heat’s American Airlines Arena for allegedly making a gun gesture at a fan, causing the "long hair don't care" MC to voice his displeasure via Twitter: "So I'm @ da Heat game right, rootin 4 da Lakers kuz dats my team & would u believe they got police 2 make me leave?! Wow! F#€k da Heat."
> 
> Considering that Tunechi had become accustomed to sitting courtside at NBA games and that, according to him, he has been banned from all NBA events because of his beef with the team, the I Am Not A Human Being II spitter relayed his feelings on getting snubbed from attending the NBA's biggest weekend of the year in the only way he knew how: onstage at the Beats By Dre afterparty at Houston's Stereo Live.
> 
> Chris Bosh's Wife Brushes Off Lil Wayne's All-Star Diss
> 
> TMZ has exclusive video of Wayne lobbing lyrical grenades at the Heat's trio of stars and, of course, the NBA: "When I say f-ck you say nba.. When I say f-ck you say the Miami heat."
> 
> "You let them ni--as know I'm from the streets so this ain't no Twitter beefin or no online beef, just take it to the motherf--king streets, ni--a. F--k all them ni--as. F--k LeBron, f--k She-Wade, f--k Chris Bosh, f--k all them ni--as, man. And, and, and, I f--ked Chris Bosh wife," Wayne said.
> 
> As an exclamation point, Weezy punctuated his incendiary rant with the proclamation that he "ain't Tupac I'm the new pac," referencing the late rap legend known for giving any and everyone in the industry and beyond that dared go up against him the middle finger. Beats' own Karen Civil tweeted that Cash Money's five-star general, Birdman, co-signed his son and longtime protégé on all accounts and issued a threat of his own: "If Wayne say f-ck you, I say MOTHER f-ck you.. Anybody got a problem with Weezy, they got a problem with me.. They can die tonight - Birdman."


What are your thoughts on Lil Wayne's comments towards the Miami Heat?


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Blatche and Bogans are the only expirings I know of.

Notorious you look at all trades as if the return should provide immediate something another to the Celtics. Maybe they just want to dump salary so they can sign someone in the summer? Maybe they want to tank. Who the hell knows. If they didn't want anyone they wouldn't be talking.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Maybe Brooks would still be in the rotation if he played well...on both ends?


Well he only plays well on offense. Still don't see why the coaching staff doesn't help him as much. 

Screaming and benching doesn't help improve anybody


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> Blatche and Bogans are the only expirings I know of.
> 
> Notorious you look at all trades as if the return should provide immediate something another to the Celtics. Maybe they just want to dump salary so they can sign someone in the summer? Maybe they want to tank. Who the hell knows. If they didn't want anyone they wouldn't be talking.


Blatche & Bogans are both on minimum contracts. Why should we trade for minimum expiring contracts? That's pointless.

I'm looking at in the long term too. I don't see how Kris Humphries and his 12 mil a year or a player like Brooks who would never crack Doc's rotation helps us long term. Or a late 1st round pick in one of the weakest drafts of the last 10 years.

I have no problem with trading Pierce or KG. But I'm not gonna trade for them a bag of shit. I'd rather let them retire and we get nothing.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

It likely has nothing to do with any player they will get or any pick they get. More so the money they'll have available for the summer...

That is worth something.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I'm not seeing anything positive coming out of trading Pierce for the overpaid Kris Humphries, the overrated Marshon Brooks and a meaningless late 1st round pick in a weak draft.

I'm sure Danny Ainge has a plan. Not denying that. But I'm also sure his plan doesn't require for him to trade Pierce & KG for a bunch of shit trade packages.

Anyway, looks like we're finally about to get some action.

According to Marc Stein, the Rockets have decided to trade Marcus Morris and will pick between two different trade offers. He was held out of tonight's game against the Thunder.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Bayless looks goofy with a bald head.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Marcus and Markieff teaming up in Phoenix. I don't really understand the need of another undersized PF, but w/e.

Rockets got Thomas Robinson.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Looks like a three team trade.

Marcus going to Phoenix, Thomas Robinson coming to Houston.

LOL at the Kings. Draft a top 5 player, refuse to start him over Jason Thompson, trade him in the middle of his rookie year. lel.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

It would be fucking COOL of Sacramento to clean house and dump all good players, just to troll their soon-to-be new ownership group.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Cousins to Boston for Fab Melo please. I don't care if he's a moron, as long as he plays good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

What Houston gives up:



Woj said:



> The Rockets will send Patrick Patterson, Cole Aldrich and Toney Douglas to the Kings for Thomas Robinson, sources tell Y!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

So Robinson will start in Houston? I hope he shines and shits on Sacramento.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

LOL @ The Kings. Thank you for TRob. Morey strikes again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Yeah, so do I. He's certainly not the Millsap-caliber big that I expected him to get, but I could definitely see Lin/Harden/Robinson flourishing over the years.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Sam Amick ‏@sam_amick
Kings send T. Robinson, F. Garcia, T. Honeycutt to Houston for Toney Douglas, Cole Aldrich, Patrick Patterson & cash, USAT has learned.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

T-Rob in Houston with Harden? :mark: My favorite player in the NBA starting with my favorite player from the previous draft? Awesome.


----------



## Xile44

Wow. Rockets with a steal imo. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Notorious Fab Melo sucks. I hope you know this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> Notorious Fab Melo sucks. I hope you know this.


I'm well aware that Fab Melo is the worst player in NBA history.

The Kings are legit morons. I've never heard of a team trading a top 5 pick in the middle of his rookie year after not even playing him significant minutes. And it's not like what happened with Favors where they were getting a superstar in return, they traded him for Patrick Patterson and a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

What a mighty-nice coincidence for the PS4 reveal to end right before the tip of the Cavs/Pelicans game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

tbf to the Kings, T-Rob has a long way to go before he's a good NBA player.

That said, trading him during his rookie year? wtf? :kobe7


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I love how late Broussard is on these deals. Why am I even following him?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Woj, Stein and Amick have been the guys with the most info so far.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Alex Kennedy, too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

ESPN is kinda useless, imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The only guy on ESPN with info is Stein.

Marc Spears has his moments but that's pretty much it.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Crazy thing is the Rockets had a deal to trade up to #5 this past draft if TRob wasn't there. And then the Kings trade the Rockets TRob...lol you can't predict ignorance.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Is Gordon out tonight?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Yeah, sore knee I think.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

That's surprising..........


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

liar, it's not. :kobe3


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

All those Jayhawks being traded. Pierce possibly as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

You guys think there's a chance the Rockets flip Robinson in a package for Smith?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I certainly wouldn't rule it out. Robinson is certainly a desirable prospect.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Suns are apparently discussing Gortat/Dudley/1st for Smith. Pretty solid deal for Atlanta, imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I like it for Atlanta. Allows Horford to finally be able to move to his natural position at the PF. Dudley is an underrated player. His impact doesn't really show up in stats, he's one of those intangibles players. Should keep Atlanta in playoff position.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Ya that's a good trade. MAKE IT HAPPEN. Or any trade for that matter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Only thing for Phoenix is, if the trade does happen...they better hope he doesn't walk.

But to the same extent, it'll suck if they have to give him that max contract he wants just so they can keep him.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Wow, the Kings gave up on T-Rob already.. I was under the impression they weren't even gonna make trades since they're moving soon. 

They have a lot of other interesting assets that teams should inquire about.. Honestly, Evans is slowly creeping back to his ROY form, Freddete is a good rotation player, and obviously Cousins is Cousins. Sactown might as well clean house now, the team has a losing culture that wont change with a team full of young players.

Edit: Phoenix will probably re-up Smith with a max contract. No way he stays there if they don't.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Yes. The Hawks need to do that trade. They need a Center so Horford can move to PF and Gortat is easily a top 30 Center in the league. :side:

But yeah, I like it. The 1st helps too.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Here we go again!

BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



#Mark said:


> Wow, the Kings gave up on T-Rob already.. I was under the impression they weren't even gonna make trades since they're moving soon.
> 
> They have a lot of other interesting assets that teams should inquire about.. Honestly, Evans is slowly creeping back to his ROY form, Freddete is a good rotation player, and obviously Cousins is Cousins. Sactown might as well clean house now, the team has a losing culture that wont change with a team full of young players.


.....



Marc Spears said:


> Kings move was all about cutting costs and not something management enjoyed doing, a source said.


So, I guess they didn't necessarily GIVE UP on him. Though, I find it extremely questionable to say they did it for monetary reasons. He's on his rookie contract, for fucks sakes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Rockets are pretty scary with the way they're relentless in getting good players. their transformation this last year has been amazing to witness tbh, don't think I've seen something quite like this in any other sport.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Kinda amazing what a team can do with good young assets and picks eh?


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Showtime said:


> Rockets are pretty scary with the way they're relentless in getting good players. their transformation this last year has been amazing to witness tbh, don't think I've seen something quite like this in any other sport.


Ummm? BLUE JAYS.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

This guy is a Mavs insider but he dropped this nugget on twitter


mike fisher ‏@fishsports

NBA source tells me #Rockets trade for #Kings Thomas Robinson is to facilitate another Hou deal


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

lol retard UDK. What about Boston when they got Allen and KG? They were bad towards the end of the Antoine/Pierce project.

You suffer from amnesia, brah?


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

JULIO!!!! is at the Hawks game. He should play with them and dunk on LeBron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

So what about the Celtics turning Delonte West, Gerald Green, Jeff Green, Ryan Gomes, Al Jefferson, Sebastian Telfair, Wally Szczerbiak and picks into Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen & Big Baby has to be a contender?

Edit: I see Flex beat me to it.

@FlameOfOlympus: I did call it, yes I did.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> Ummm? BLUE JAYS.


lolbaseball



El Conquistador said:


> lol retard UDK. What about Boston when they got Allen and KG? They were bad towards the end of the Antoine/Pierce project.
> 
> You suffer from amnesia, brah?


yeah, that isn't even comparable. The Rockets have COMPLETELY transformed their roster from the past few years and gotten rid of even the players that were considered good on their team.

They officially have ONE player from who they had at the start of last year, that player being Parsons. And while the Celtics went for old aged vets for a championship run, the Rockets put together a great young core that could develop into a monster if they form the right chemistry.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

It was a shit trade, but Robinson seems really limited in his game. He's undersized, doesn't have a solid jump shot, no ball handling skills and limited post moves. He seems to be a dirty work/hustle player, which are a dime a dozen in this league. I mean he's only half a year into his season so he'll improve but I'm not sold on him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

And yet sit at the 7th seed in their conference.

The Celtics went from a 24 win team with the 2nd worst record in the NBA to a 66 win team, NBA champion in the span of a year. Pretty sure that's the greatest "transformation" in NBA history.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Notorious said:


> And yet sit at the 7th seed in their conference.
> 
> The Celtics went from a 24 win team with the 2nd worst record in the NBA to a 66 win team, NBA champion in the span of a year. Pretty sure that's the greatest "transformation" in NBA history.


What the fuck are you even talking about? Like seriously, I want to know where this is coming from? I said they did a complete overhaul and formed a young core that could become great and said the Boston transformation was completely different; noting that they were going all in now for a championship while Houston evidently is not(although they are trying as hard as possible to get into the playoffs).


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

notsheriffsrs

You were just a lil guy, probably 10 years old when the Celtics were truly bad. Their transformation was more dramatic. After the 01 season, they were abysmal. Acquire KG and Allen, BOOM. Championship.

If you find being a bottom-dweller to a gatekeeper (8th seed) a more impressive transformation, son...

EDIT:

wizard notorious, for the win


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Ah, well that's my bad. Misread your post. If you mean transforming from a treadmill team to being a team with potential. But still, the Celtics transformation overall is second to none.

I think people should slow down a little bit though. For one, we don't even know if the Rockets will keep Thomas Robinson and not flip him in a package for another player. And two, Robinson was pretty shit in Sacramento. Yeah I know it's Sacramento and they harm careers more than help but that's no guarantee that Robinson will become great. I hope he finds his niche with the Rockets but I wouldn't call it a sure thing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

can flex and notorious both me banned from being incompetent, illiterate morons? is this possible? I'm not sure it's possible for them to have gone so far from the point I was trying to make. And when I said they're not comparable, I didn't mean that Houston's transformation was superior. Seriously, you two need to get your head out of your asses.

edit: exclude notorious from this post. flex is still a ******.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

:kobe3

You mad?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Showtime said:


> can flex and notorious both me banned from being incompetent, illiterate morons? is this possible? I'm not sure it's possible for them to have gone so far from the point I was trying to make. And when I said they're not comparable, I didn't mean that Houston's transformation was superior. Seriously, you two need to get your head out of your asses.
> 
> edit: exclude notorious from this post. flex is still a ******.


we cool doe, ryte? :kobe8


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Houston wasn't a bottom feeder. They went from 9th last year to currently 8th w/ a slightly better winning %.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

UDFK only likes me WWF. DAT CANADIAN LOVE.

And ya, Flex you're coming from somewhere deep in left field here. Sorry, you're usually on topic but you're missing this one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

They went from the biggest treadmill team in the NBA to the 8th seed. I don't really see contender in their future either unless they somehow acquire another star.

Harden will probably get better, as well as Parsons. But I don't really see Asik getting that much better, Lin is pretty average. Who knows with Robinson, he might be great, he might prove himself to be a bust. And then you guys like Jones and Motiejunas. Royce White is actually good but his issues might be too much for him. Shall be interesting to see how it unfolds.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Next time don't throw in a ninja edit, UDK. Proofread your posts before posting them, instead of returning back and editing them after I pick your fallacies apart. I corrected you and your jimmies are rustled.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> UDFK only likes me WWF. DAT CANADIAN LOVE.
> 
> And ya, Flex you're coming from somewhere deep in left field here. Sorry, you're usually on topic but you're missing this one.


I don't think you guys are aware that he threw in a ninja edit that I didn't catch.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



JM said:


> UDFK only likes me WWF. DAT CANADIAN LOVE.
> 
> And ya, Flex you're coming from somewhere deep in left field here. Sorry, you're usually on topic but you're missing this one.


NO. HE LOVES ME. :mcgee1



El Conquistador said:


> Next time don't throw in a ninja edit, UDK. Proofread your posts before posting them, instead of returning back and editing them after I pick your fallacies apart. I corrected you and your jimmies are rustled.


Notorious does that shit ALL. THE. FUCKING. TIME.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

He may have. UDFK DID YOU NINJA EDIT?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Ninja edit for life, yo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

NINJA PLEASE :noah


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

the edit was like one second after, didn't know you were refreshing the page every second. :kobe

and you still kept going after the second post as the edit was in the first post.


also LOLOLOL @ proof reading posts. ..... it's a wrestling forum. FUCK OUTTA HERE.


just waiting for LA/Celtics. we better take this one. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The Lakers will win. They'll dedicate the game to BUSS and win.

LOL the Cavs game on ESPN. Pretty sure this is their first time on national TV since LeBron humiliated them in his return to Cleveland. But that's alright, he'll be back in Cleveland after next season to play with Kyrie and Nerlens.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Flex always catches my ninja edits when he's on too. He's a stealth that one.


I wonder if the GAME OF THE CENTURY would have been nationally televised a couple years ago? We'll never know 

#FuckTheClippersDirtBaggingSonsOfWhores


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I doubt the Cavs will take Noels even if they have the chance. they already passed on Val a couple of years ago due to the wait so I don't see them taking a guy coming off an ACL injury.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

They'll take Shabazz...

Kyrie/Waiters/Shabazz/Thompson/Zeller


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Nerlens will be back for like November, it's not like he's gonna miss the whole season like Jonas did. I hope Nerlens slips all the way to the Celtics pick then if ******* are gonna pass over him just because of his injury. SULLY 2.0. Plus Nerlens is a die-hard Boston fan. It's meant to be :side:

And their pick isn't looking too bad right now, as Tristan is the superior player as of now and he's a solid player in his own right so I don't think they messed up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Kyrie/Shabazz/Lebron/Thompson/Zeller with Waiters off the bench. Come on now, Brandon. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Fuck Shabazz.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Lakers playing for Buss, I liek that, I actually want Lakers to win against Celtics this time


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

KYRIE.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Whelp. The Hawks were close for a while. Then LeBron and Wade started playing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

lol wtf happened to that Hawks lead


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Daaamn at that fourth quarter :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

YEA HOUSTON!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

LOL THEY'RE USING GREEN DAY FOR THE TRIBUTE

SO FUCKING CLICHE


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Harden: 46
Lin: 29
Durant: 16
Westbrook: 28

Houston owned. Close game too. I wish it went to overtime.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Good Riddance (Time of your Life)?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

lol green day? SRS?


also Durant choked. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The Celtics are about to get the sympathy ass whooping.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

<3 Jerry Buss


----------



## Arcade

Harden with 46 points? Harden is on the path of becoming a superstar.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

#BeardSanity


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Arcade said:


> Harden with 46 points? Harden is on the path of becoming a superstar.


Path? He's a top ten player already.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

no he's not.

Kobe
Wade
Lebron
Cp3
Durant
Melo
Howard
Rose
Westbrook
...
...
...


maybe he is. :hmm:


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

ESPN had Harden in the top 5 for wins he adds to his team. Lebron and Durant were ahead of him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Harden > Westbrook.

COME AT ME.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

1. I really fucking miss Dwight, man. 
2. I'm actually starting to like Kobe Bryant. It's taken a matter of years, but I'm finally coming around...


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Kobe - Age should be considered here but ya. 
Wade - One of inclining the other is declining. Won't be long I'd say.
Lebron - ...
Cp3 - ...
Durant - ...
Melo - idk I hate Melo so I'll with-hold my comment here. PS Melo sucks
Howard - on defense maybe? Howard's a whiny bitch though. Fuck him.
Rose - We'll see how he plays upon his #Return
Westbrook - idk, I kinda would almost rather have Harden. Westbrook is a glory hog at times.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I'd take Harden over Wade & Carmelo. Possibly Westbrook & Dwight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

What do you mean age should be considered in regards to Kobe? Neither is in their prime and Harden's athleticism benefits him as much as Kobe's experience does(lol no it doesn't but yeah).

Dwight has always been a 20 PPG scorer, if he wasn't such a shit free throw shooter he would actually be pretty great on offense.


Westbrook is probably the best defensive point guard in the league, which is saying a lot considering how many great point guards there are in the league right now. He's ability to score is great as well, not to mention he's shown he can be a playmaker this year and two years ago.

You would take Harden over Melo? It is rather close I suppose, but I'd still take Melo as the better scorer for now. Melo is in his prime though while Harden is only 23.


can we just praise Presti for a second? He's DRAFTED three of the top 10 players in the league. that's ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Why should we praise Presti for drafting Durant? Who the fuck else was he supposed to draft? Yi Jianlian?

Let's praise Presti. Let's trade a top 10 player because we don't want to get rid of our mediocre starting center.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

In regards to Melo/Harden: They're both elite scorers who can take the game over at will, but Harden's a much better playmaker for his teammates. Both are average on defense, but Harden has the ability to get a steal if necessary, and his knack for drawing fouls and converting FTs is fantastic. He's a damn good rebounder for a SG, as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Showtime said:


> What do you mean age should be considered in regards to Kobe? Neither is in their prime and Harden's athleticism benefits him as much as Kobe's experience does(lol no it doesn't but yeah).


Well I was looking a bit beyond just who's better. Kobe's better sure. But for how long? 



> Dwight has always been a 20 PPG scorer, if he wasn't such a shit free throw shooter he would actually be pretty great on offense.


If Dwight was good on offense he would absolutely dominate, and he doesn't...

His back to the basket game leaves a lot to be desired. He scores a good chunk of his points on uncontested dunks and about 6 points at the foul line (of a possible 10 to 15 lulz). 



> Westbrook is probably the best defensive point guard in the league, which is saying a lot considering how many great point guards there are in the league right now. He's ability to score is great as well, not to mention he's shown he can be a playmaker this year and two years ago.


Westbrook is great by me until he starts chucking. 



> You would take Harden over Melo? It is rather close I suppose, but I'd still take Melo as the better scorer for now. Melo is in his prime though while Harden is only 23.


YES! Melo is an idiot. Waiting around for Garnett, fucking idiotic. Among all the other drama he's done in his career. A lot less than others but the dude still is a princess. Plus he's a selfish player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I hate Melo a lot too, not going to lie. He's the definition of a cancer imo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

DID SOMEBODY SAY CANCER?
































Too soon?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Nash pisses me off. ..... doesn't miss but yet doesn't look for his shot enough.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Way to soon, uncalled for


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Dugweje said:


> Way to soon, uncalled for


:lamar


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Nash definitely has a thing for not shooting enough and eagerly looking to set up his teammates to score. 

Just ask Jason Richardson.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nash definitely has a thing for not shooting enough and eagerly looking to set up his teammates to score.
> 
> Just ask Jason Richardson.


Way too soon, uncalled for


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



WWF said:


> In regards to Melo/Harden: They're both elite scorers who can take the game over at will, but Harden's a much better playmaker for his teammates. Both are average on defense, but Harden has the ability to get a steal if necessary, and his knack for drawing fouls and converting FTs is fantastic. He's a damn good rebounder for a SG, as well.


Harden is also more efficient. He had 46 on 19 attempts tonight. Melo can shoot you out of a game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Dugweje said:


> Way to soon, uncalled for


welcome to the nba thread. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Lakers should trade Howard at halftime while his value is at it's highest.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

PRE-BITCH HOWARD.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The Lakers are on fire. Best they've looked in a while.


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Kobe first player to average 25-5-5 in his 17th season. So I'm told.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I forgot to mention this earlier, but the fact Marcus was only worth a second is sad considering the players the Rockets picked before him; namely Leonard, Vucevic, Shumpert, and Faried. Faried in particular since he would have given them exactly what they want right now on their team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*



Aid180 said:


> The Lakers are on fire. Best they've looked in a while.


Dat Jerry Buss inspiration, running through their veins


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

My thoughts about the Kings/Rockets trade, to quote Sir Charles :barkley, "Turrible." I can't believe the Kings gave up on Robinson that quick. The dude was able to grab rebounds with limited playing time too. We will see if this was a good trade for them or another dumb move from Petrie and the Maloof brothers. If Robinson becomes a beast in the future, I will be pissed. With Francisco Garcia gone, we no longer have any links to the last Kings playoff team. I wonder if its an omen....


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

The trade was beyond awful, especially to give up on a prospect they barely played so early. the other reason why is just as dumb, why the fuck are they using a rookie on the first year of their contract as a salary dump move. that's mind boggling.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

also who would you guys rather have on your team: KYRIE or HARDEN? I think they're actually at the exact same spot right now except Kyrie is three years younger so I'd take him, although his defense is even worse than Harden's.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

I'd pick Harden


----------



## Tater

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

RIP, Dr. Buss.

They did a tribute to him in the pregame. Kobe said some words and they had his seat in the spotlight.

The one stat that amazed me... 16 Finals in 34 years of ownership. That is nearly half. That's flat out incredible and may never be duplicated again by any owner ever.

The Lakers played inspired basketball and blew out the Celtics. It was only a couple of weeks ago when the Lakers got blown out in Boston. They returned the favor in LA.

The Lakers are only 3 under .500 right now with 27 to play. Anyone saying they have no chance to make the playoffs are flat out wrong. The Warriors are 4-6 in their last 10. The Jazz are streaky at best. The Rockets have been playing excellent ball lately but have been prone to bad streaks.

I've been watching a lot of Lakers basketball this season. Even with everything that happened so far, it still feels like they are a click away from getting it together and being instant title contenders.


----------



## Notorious

Would mark if the Kings troll Seattle and trade all their good players for scrubs and cash considerations.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: #RossIsBoss*

Some notes from this morning so far:

- Chicago trying to move RIP but won't include a pick to do so
- Spurs are interested in Reddick but probably don't have the goods to get him (ie. pick worth having)
- Bucks, Suns frontrunners for Josh Smith, Boston a "dark horse"
- Celtics are interested in Crawford, Jordan Crawford that is.
- Toronto is frontrunner to land Telfair...

etc



WWF said:


> It would be fucking COOL of Sacramento to clean house and dump all good players, just to troll their soon-to-be new ownership group.





Notorious said:


> Would mark if the Kings troll Seattle and trade all their good players for scrubs and cash considerations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We already had a laugh about this!


----------



## Notorious

I wouldn't mind Jordan Crawford if all we gave up was a 2nd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

The trade machine on ESPN has a Rondo for Smith trade being negative for both teams. :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

ESPN Trade Machine's win/loss projections are lulzworthy.

Pretty sure they said after the Rudy Gay trade that Toronto would be worse.

Woj says the Hawks & Bucks are in discussions about a trade centered around Monta Ellis & Ekpe Udoh for Josh Smith & Devin Harris.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*



Aid180 said:


> The trade machine on ESPN has a Rondo for Smith trade being negative for both teams. :lol


Makes sense, Boston would have no PG, and ATL would have too many PG's.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I've also read that Ellis is not part of the discussions. Not sure.

I can't see it being a second for Crawford. Only reason it would be is if Boston was going to have a pick in the 20s and that's not likely.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Apparently the Celtics are pursuing Tyreke Evans.

I'm not a big fan of Tyreke but I'd be willing to trade for him for the right price, hoping that maybe he can pan out in a new environment.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Teams seem to be shying away from Reddick now. I'm guessing because there's competent guards at the end of team's benches that can be had for much cheaper.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*

I'd take an Evans and Cousins package deal, but not one or the other.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Looks like the Celtics are shopping Fab Melo for a wing scorer. I'm sure Fab and a 2nd could net a Jordan Crawford or Marshon Brooks. I'm not that high on the both of them but they'd give us some much-needed depth with our wings. Plus Fab Melo is the worst NBA player I've ever seen.

The Spurs seem to still be interested in Redick.

Only 3 hours left in the deadline. Probably won't pick up until the last two hours or so.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I wouldn't be surprised if one of the shitty teams that was originally pursuing Reddick sweep back in and get him with a high 2nd and fill.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Milwaukee & Detroit are out for Redick.

There's still a chance Milwaukee swoops back in, if they trade Ellis.

The Mavs are also interested in acquiring Beno Udrih, but the Bucks are gonna wait it out to see if they might need Udrih in a package for Josh Smith before attempting to deal him there.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I can't see the Magic settling for a late guaranteed 1st instead of an un-guaranteed early 2nd.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Looks like the Spurs are out too for Redick.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #lolKings*

Pulling for a Josh Smith trade to Milwaukee provided they keep Ellis. 

Jennings, Smith, and Ellis on the same team? :mark:

DAT shot selection


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Looks like we've finally got some trades.

Dexter Pittman to the Grizzlies for a 2nd round pick and trade exception
Sebastian Telfair to the Raptors for Hamed Haddadi
Jordan Crawford to the Celtics for Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #lolKings*

u like that trade? i think barbosa's a much better player than crawford, who is just like a dumb larry hughes style chucker, but then again, barbosa is out for the year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

I like it. Gives us some depth at the wing positions. Plus he doesn't cost that much. With this move I'm guessing Terrence Williams won't be around for long.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

Imagine the craziness of Smith being traded to the Bucks. The Bucks only other game this week is Saturday, against the Hawks.

EDIT: Thunder has traded reserve point guard Eric Maynor to Blazers, a source told Y! Sports. I guess Lillard needs a backup.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Eric Maynor traded to the Blazers for a trade exception.

J.J. Redick will be traded in a three team trade that will involve Orlando, Milwaukee and another team.

Edit: Looks like the third team is Atlanta and Josh Smith will be going to the Bucks.


----------



## GOON

*Re: #lolKings*

Fuck the Wizards, Ted Leonsis, and Ernie Grunfeld.

I'm jumping back on the HEATLES bandwagon like I did last year during the playoffs.

Barbosa's out for the year, right? If that's the case, then the Wizards just traded a decent player for a player who is NEVER going to set foot in the Verizon Center, much less play for the team.

Ownership doesn't have a plan. Leonsis doesn't know the first thing about running a franchise and Grunfeld has been awful for years.

#SaveUsDanSnyder


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Ok now Stein is saying the deal doesn't include Josh Smith going to Milwaukee.

Hopefully this gets explained soon.

Ok Atlanta is out of the three-team deal, just Orlando and Milwaukee. J.J. Redick to Milwaukee it is.

J.J. Redick for Doron Lamb, Tobias Harris & Beno Udrih. Josh Smith will remain with the Hawks.

Edit: Yeah GOON, Barbosa tore his ACL a couple weeks ago, out for the season. And is an upcoming free agent too so he'll probably never play a game for the Wizards.

It's funny because the offer was originally Fab Melo and a 1st round pick for Crawford but they preferred an injured player who will never play for the franchise.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

So J.J. Reddick is the biggest name player to be traded this deadline? How disappointing. Houston definitely won in trades this year with the Harden trade before the season and the Robinson trade last night.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Warrick for McBob is done now apparently. Could be appart of a 3 team trade with Bucks and Reddick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

This year was a bit different though considering the two biggest trades happened before the deadline in Harden, Gay.

LOL at Atlanta not trading Smith. Consider the Celtics the favorites to sign him in the offseason.

They did make one move though. Traded Anthony Morrow to the Mavs for Dahntay Jones.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

JJ Redick, Gustavo Ayon & Ish Smith to Bucks for Beno Udrih, Tobias Harris & Doron Lamb


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Correction: Those are two separate deals we are reporting. Charlotte-Orlando part is its own trade. My fault.

YOU BETTER FUCKING APOLOGIZE WOJ.


----------



## GOON

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> It's funny because the offer was originally Fab Melo and a 1st round pick for Crawford


Are you serious?

Vinny Cerrato is no longer the worst GM in DC sports history. At least he was trying to win.

Fuck Ted Leonsis too. He's run two franchises into the ground now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

It's ok, at least you guys got Jason Collins in the deal.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I would definitely take Barbosa for Crawford over Fab Melo and a first. Why the hell wouldn't you?

Fab Melo has a guaranteed contract next year. The dude sucks. The first rounder is another guaranteed contract as well with a pick in the teens in a weak draft. Why would you want 2 guaranteed likely awful to mediocre players instead of an open roster spot and a bit of extra money?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Yeah. Need the extra cap space to overpay another mediocre player, because there sure as hell aren't any stars or other good players lining up to come to Washington.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

They should just hope that Ariza opts out.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #lolKings*

I have no idea why the Jazz didn't trade Jefferson/Milsap. Do they really expect to keep Jefferson/Milsap/Favors around and really expect to be able to utilized them to their fullest. Feels like that is quite the big mistake.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Ronnie Brewer traded to OKC for a 2nd round pick.

I like that deal for OKC. Brewer's a good role player.

Winners of the deadline: Houston, Milwaukee
Losers of the deadline: Utah, Atlanta, Sacramento, Washington


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Washington could be so much better than they are...

Klay Thompson instead of Vesley.

Robinson or Barnes instead of Beal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Beal is better than both Barnes and Robinson...


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

How is Washington a loser? I don't get it. They traded a guy they didn't have a plan for for cap space. They took on no bad contracts or any contracts for that matter.

EDIT: They wouldn't draft another SG if they drafted Thompson is what I'm getting at...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

They traded their best bench player for a guy that will never play for them and one of the worst players in the NBA.

They traded for two minimum contracts JM, let's not act like they cleared a massive amount of cap space that they'll be able to sign a star or any good player with. They cleared enough cap space to sign a guy like Roger Mason. Congratulations Washington.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

They also free up 2 and change that they owe Crawford next year. What would have been a better deal? The one with Melo is far worse.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

They were both terrible deals but at they least get a 1st round pick out of one of them.

Better than useless cap space that they won't be able to spend on any decent player because no one wants to play for the Wizards.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I'd rather have a roster spot than the 17th pick in a weak draft that you have to pay, tbh :/.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Also, Washington should be tanking HARD next year. This helps with that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

The 17th pick > A free roster space when the only people that want to play in Washington are the caliber of A.J. Price, Roger Mason and Cartier Martin.

The Wizards don't need cap space to tank. You just have to be bad. And the Wizards probably won't be bad next year due to Wall being there a full season, improvements from a Beal plus potentially drafting Shabazz or Nerlens.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: #lolKings*

:kobe2 kings.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Notorious, Washington does not have a shot in hell at drafting anyone next year that will take them to any new level at 17. They need to TANK HARD. Not take on more guaranteed contracts. Jordan Crawford is not going to take them to any level above where there at either, so you ship him out. Beal's their SG, go with it. They can stream 10 dayers all year with that roster spot and it'll be a better decision for the franchise. They already have 67 million invested next year, they don't need to take on a bad contract...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

I have literally no reason to cheer for Orlando anymore. No more Redick? I mean, I still will, but c'mon...

The team is filled with mediocre players that I have no allegiance to, aside from Jameer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

And the Wizards also don't have a shot at hell at signing any good player with that luxurious cap space and open roster spot.

Crawford isn't even a bad contract, he's on a rookie contract. He barely makes over 1 mil a year. And it's not like you can't tank with guaranteed contracts on your roster. Look at the Wizards now.

WWF, you still have VUCEVIC.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

He earns 2.2 million next year iirc. 

They don't have to sign anyone, why pay Melo and some shitty draft pick next year when you don't have to? Pointless.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

And why trade the best player off your bench when you don't have to? Pointless.

Crawford will make 2.2 mil next year, that is not a bad contract and it's pointless to trade him. What about Vesely making $3.3 mil? Or Okafor making $14.5 mil? Or Ariza making $7.7 mil? Or Nene making $13 mil?

Crawford was the least of their worries.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I doubt there's a line up of guys looking to acquire any of those guys so I don't see the point in mentioning them...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Btw JM, the guys drafted with the 17th pick of the last 5 years

2012 - Tyler Zeller
2011 - Iman Shumpert
2010 - Kevin Seraphin
2009 - Jrue Holiday
2008 - Roy Hibbert

Boy, such shitty picks eh? That 17th pick is worthless.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #lolKings*

so the wiz picked an injured barbosa over fab melo? :lmao

and good riddance Collins. my god i never thought id see someone worse than hollins (who i actually like)


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

This has already been considered the worst draft in several years. I don't know why that is relevant.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

That revisionist history huh?

The 2010 & 2011 drafts were both considered weak drafts as well. As a matter of fact, the same things people are saying about the 2013 draft, I remember them saying it about the 2010 & 2011 drafts as well. They were both being projected as the worst drafts since 2000.


----------



## JM

ok? we will see who goes 17 then. I still don't know what you're argument is. Should they have traded crawford for melo and a first or not at all? Either way I don't agree. Crawford is nothing special at all. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

I can't help but feel bad for Fab Melo. One of the worst teams in the league would rather have a guy with a torn ACL than you AND a 1st round pick. That has to ruin his mental state.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

I believe they shouldn't have traded Crawford but if they did, the Melo/1st trade offer was better than Barbosa/Collins. But we'll just have to agree to disagree.

@Aid: Fab will be alright. He won't even remember it by tomorrow.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

Wait, is Fab Melo really dumb as a rock as well as a poor player? Why was he ever drafted?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Because Danny Ainge for some reason thought he had potential.

Fab is really terrible. He's a moron, dumber than McGee and he sucks. He's a decent shot blocker but he's highly undisciplined and just throws himself at every shot trying to block it. I'm pretty sure he's the worst player to play in the NBA over the last 25 years.


----------



## GOON

*Re: #lolKings*

They shouldn't have traded Crawford at all. This was a pointless (and awful) trade. 

If they don't get Wiggings or Parker in next year's draft, Wall is going to be gone once he hits free agency and I wouldn't blame him at all. No decent player deserves to play under Leonsis and Grunfeld.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

He'll be restricted, they can match whatever he gets.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: #lolKings*

Anybody catch what Reggie Rose said about the Bulls not making any trades?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Yeah I did.

The internet giving everyone a voice nowadays to bash their relative's teammate. Wes Welker's wife, Dwight Howard's dad, Derrick Rose's brother :lmao


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #lolKings*



GOON The Legend said:


> They shouldn't have traded Crawford at all. This was a pointless (and awful) trade.
> 
> If they don't get Wiggings or Parker in next year's draft, Wall is going to be gone once he hits free agency and I wouldn't blame him at all. No decent player deserves to play under Leonsis and Grunfeld.


Well, Barbosa is coming off the books next year so I can tolerate the deal. 

Crawford has been playing really well this year though. He's been a changed man ever since we changed the culture of the team.. He's come along way since his days as a member of the three chuckateers (N.Young, Blatche, and Crawford). I'm gonna miss his scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: #lolKings*

Shittiest trade deadline ever


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #lolKings*

Spurs or Clippers?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #lolKings*

Knicks Sign Kenyon Martin to a 10 day contract. They are really trying very hard to recreate the Carmelo era Denver Nuggets.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: #lolKings*

Forget that, Kidd and Martin reunite for the Nets duo that went to the finals.


----------



## Ether

*Re: #lolKings*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

:lol I think Charles Barkley just called Sacramento, Washington, and Utah management idiots all in one segment.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

He would be accurate.

lel at all those fantasy players that drafted Favors/Kanter thinking Millsap or Jefferson would get traded at the deadline.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #lolKings*

:lmao @ that JR Smith convo and WB interview. 

Y'ALL NI**AS TRIPPIN


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao

tbh that would be my reaction too, some of these reporters(actually the majority) ask really dumb fucking questions.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #lolKings*



GOON The Legend said:


> They shouldn't have traded Crawford at all. This was a pointless (and awful) trade.
> 
> If they don't get Wiggings or Parker in next year's draft, Wall is going to be gone once he hits free agency and I wouldn't blame him at all. No decent player deserves to play under Leonsis and Grunfeld.


What is it with the Wizards trading solid players for players already injured or players who have nothing to contribute in general?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

I'm pretty sure the Celtics wouldn't have gave them an unprotected first round pick for Crawford, it would have probably been protected for a number of years and the Wizard probably didn't want Fab whatsoever, so yeah, the deal wasn't exactly bad for them. Also Crawford is a horrible chucker that has no team sense in him, I hardly see how they lost the trade when they just removed another bonehead on their team like they did with Blatche(who has turned out great) and McGee.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #lolKings*



JM said:


> Also, Washington should be tanking HARD next year. This helps with that.


They've been tanking for 5 years. Enough is enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

And look at that, McGee is doing just fine in Washington and Blatche is doing great with the Nets. I never really considered Nick Young a bonehead.

Maybe with a coach like Doc and vets like KG, Pierce & JET they can become a positive influence on Crawford and he can start to mature. It's a low risk, high reward trade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> And look at that, McGee is doing just fine in Washington and Blatche is doing great with the Nets. I never really considered Nick Young a bonehead.
> 
> Maybe with a coach like Doc and vets like KG, Pierce & JET they can become a positive influence on Crawford and he can start to mature. It's a low risk, high reward trade.


McGee is doing fine? :ti I'm sure Karl would disagree heavily with that, not about his actual play, but about his boneheadness and maturity.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Well McGee is a moron and that won't change. But his play has been fine.

Crawford isn't as much of a bonehead as McGee. And the Celtics gave up a bag of chips for him. So low risk, high reward.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Crawford isn't much more than a chucker. What exactly else does he bring besides shooting jumpers at a low percentage. Everyone just looks at a scoring spurt he had last year when no one else could score and he was doing that at a sub 400 clip. He's nothing special.

Defence is below average too.

EDIT: I believe I mean 2 years ago, not last year.


----------



## Xile44

Barbosa who has a torn ACL for Crawford. Low Risk high reward like notorious said. 

It's not like he will get as much green light as he did in Washington anyways


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Crawford is a scorer, that's what he does. He's not gonna have a major role in Boston. He'll only play like 15 minutes a game this season, if even that much.

And he isn't going to be able to chuck in Boston like he did in Washington or else he won't play. Doc isn't gonna allow him to play that type of game with the Celtics. Only person he lets chuck freely is Pierce.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Lulz, I don't know why everyone keeps saying Crawford for Barbosa. Barbosa will never play for the Wizards. It's Crawford for not having Crawford anymore.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Is Crawford really a scorer? He's playing 26+ minutes, not 15. Any guard in the NBA would score as many points as he does if they took as many shots. Probably more considering his percentages are below league average for his position. It's the percentages that are concerning.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Jordan Crawford is not gonna be playing 26+ minutes in Boston. He'll be playing 15 minutes a night at best.

He'll be more disciplined in Boston than he was in Washington. He's not gonna be able to just chuck up as many shots as he wants in Boston or else he'll get pulled out of the game. He's gonna be pretty much forced to improve his shot selection and take smarter shots.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Sure, but what makes him better than any other mediocre guard in the NBA? Is he a scorer? Well sure he scores when he takes a lot of shots, as anyone would. In which case we might as well say pretty much every SG in the league is a scorer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

He's an average SG. That's what he is. Scoring seems to be his best attribute which is why I called him a scorer.

For the season he's averaging 13 PPG on 51.2% TS which is pretty much average efficiency for an NBA player, it's not like he's been terribly inefficient.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

13 points on 12 shots...


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

I never said this wasn't a low risk high reward for the celtics. I said this isn't a bad trade for the Wizards, which it absolutely isn't.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Glad someone finally agrees.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

That's because he doesn't shoot that many FT's. His true shooting percentage is basically your average shooting efficiency for an NBA player. Which means he isn't having a terribly inefficient season. It's easy to just look at raw FG attempts.

Your beloved Rudy Gay averages 18 points on 17 shots, so do you consider him an awfully inefficient player?


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Yes...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

That's funny. Because I could've sworn when the Rudy Gay trade first went down you were saying otherwise.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I said it was a good trade for Toronto, and it still is. 

He's still inefficient. At no point have I said otherwise. Fortunately he does far more than shoot inefficiently. Probably why Rudy is where he's at and Crawford is where he's at.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

yeah I remember saying DeRozan, Bargs, and Gay are all inefficient and Champ(possibly JM) disagreeing with me. :kobe


and a guy that doesn't get to the free throw line is inefficient. you don't just say he doesn't get to the line so his numbers aren't that bad, getting to the line is part of a scorer's role as it makes them more efficient. there's a reason they're called FREE throws for everyone except Dwight and there's a reason teams will foul him allowing him to get 1 point per possession as that's below the league average in terms of points per possession.


----------



## #Mark

The Wizards did fine. Barbosa's coming off the books next year. They turned Crawford into an expiring contract for the future. This was a win now move for Boston and a rebuilding move for Washington.

It wasn't like Crawford was even gonna be on the Wizards 2 or 3 seasons from now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

btw I disagree with JM as well in the tanking bit. they won't be able to tank with the current group they have. this nothing more than a Crawford dump and that's still fine.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I said they should be tanking, not that they will. They aren't there yet. They need a forward.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: #lolKings*

Has there been any update on Rose. When is The Return going to happen or did he decide to take the year off and continue rehabbing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Yeah I think it's ridiculous to say that you need to shoot a bunch of FT's every game to be considered efficient. Crawford ranks 115th in FTA's per game out of over 400 NBA players and shoots the league average in true shooting percentage. Please quit acting like the guy is on Austin Rivers or Brandon Jennings level efficiency. And looking at raw FGA per game numbers isn't really a good way to determine who's efficient and who isn't.

But whatever it really isn't that big of a deal. This is a low risk, high reward deal for the Celtics. They can only benefit from this trade. This is a guy that wouldn't even be in their rotation if the team was healthy and even with him in the rotation for the rest of the season, he won't be playing significant minutes. He won't get the same amount of touches as he did in Washington and won't be given the green-light to take as many shots as he wants like he did in Washington. This is a completely different environment for him.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I don't really care of the scenario this creates for the Celtics. This all stemmed for me from you saying the Wizards were one of the BIG LOSERS for deadline day, and I disagree.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*



JM said:


> I said they should be tanking, not that they will. They aren't there yet. They need a forward.


You're wrong. It's not as black and white when making a team that you can say "NEED A TRUE CHAMPIONSHIP CONTENDER AND IF NOT TANK" because you always have to keep in mind the state of the franchise, fan support, tickets, etc that has to do with revenue. They're been tanking for awhile like one of their fans said in the thread and you reach a point where fans simply stop caring. At this point they need to make the playoffs and do whatever possible in order to do that. If they're bad for another year or two they might do serious damage to their fan support that could potentially take awhile to repair. Tanking next year would absolutely be a terrible move for them and they know that, which is why they made some questionable trades in order to get the likes of Nene, Okafor, and Ariza. None of them are young and their contracts are all pretty terrible, but the Wizards know they have to make a team that can reach the playoffs, otherwise fans will simply stop caring altogether.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I don't even care to read that. They would benefit long term from tanking one more year. Disagree? GOOD FOR YOU UDFK!


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

^******. And they're probably going to get SHABAZZ this year or some other forward so why exactly do they have to tank next year?




Notorious said:


> Yeah I think it's ridiculous to say that you need to shoot a bunch of FT's every game to be considered efficient. Crawford ranks 115th in FTA's per game out of over 400 NBA players and shoots the league average in true shooting percentage. Please quit acting like the guy is on Austin Rivers or Brandon Jennings level efficiency. And looking at raw FGA per game numbers isn't really a good way to determine who's efficient and who isn't.
> 
> But whatever it really isn't that big of a deal. This is a low risk, high reward deal for the Celtics. They can only benefit from this trade. This is a guy that wouldn't even be in their rotation if the team was healthy and even with him in the rotation for the rest of the season, he won't be playing significant minutes. He won't get the same amount of touches as he did in Washington and won't be given the green-light to take as many shots as he wants like he did in Washington. This is a completely different environment for him.


If you don't get free throws you're NOT being efficient. What don't you get about that? If a player averages zero free throws a game but shoots .495 percent(without hitting threes let's say) then that player would still be inefficient because the player is scoring less than a point per possession. Would you not agree with that? Free throws is what makes great scorers great because getting to the line is an easy way to get points.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*



JM said:


> I don't really care of the scenario this creates for the Celtics. This all stemmed for me from you saying the Wizards were one of the BIG LOSERS for deadline day, and I disagree.


I feel that they are.

They traded their best bench player for an injured player that won't ever play a game for them and one of the worst players in the NBA. You can bring up cap space all you want but what do they save in this scenario? 1 million? 2 million? This is the Washington Wizards we're talking about. They're not attracting any good free agent. Congratulations. You've saved $2 million that you can pay Austin Daye or Sundiata Gaines, the only players that would be willing to play for the Wizards.

@Showtime: You don't need to shoot a bunch of FT's every game to be considered efficient. That's stupid. Crawford averages 2-3 FTA's per game, that's pretty normal for an NBA player that's in a rotation. Especially one that's coming off the bench. You don't need to average 5 FTA's per game to be a good scorer or to be considered efficient.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I don't really know how you can say they will probably get Shabazz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

The Wizards play in the East. They could've probably made the playoffs this season if Wall & Nene were healthy at the beginning of the season.

I agree with Magic, they're at the point now where they can't really tank. They've been "tanking" for like 5 years now, something's gotta give. They've got show they've made out with something, at least make the playoffs. Hence why they traded for guys like Nene, Ariza & Okafor. At this point it's more about just making the playoffs than building a contender.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

Notorious it all has to do with points per possession. if you're getting below the league average(he might actually be at the league average) then that really isn't efficient, that's average. so at the very best he's average at scoring and free throws have a lot to do with that. Although I'm pretty sure he shoots below average in his FG% percentage and is average with his 3pt% so I don't even know you can say he's efficient as once again at best he's just an average scorer.



JM said:


> I don't really know how you can say they will probably get Shabazz.


perhaps because they have the second worst record in the league at the moment?


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

There goal should be to create long term stability in the franchise though. To win multiple years and get in a position to win a championship in a few years. Not create a team with a ceiling of first round exit. 

EDIT: @UDFK Shabazz isn't the second ranked player...If available, I see Washington taking Porter before Shabazz...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

I'm pretty sure I've been saying this whole time that's he's pretty average when it comes to efficiency.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*



JM said:


> There goal should be to create long term stability in the franchise though. To win multiple years and get in a position to win a championship in a few years. Not create a team with a ceiling of first round exit.
> 
> EDIT: @UDFK Shabazz isn't the second ranked player...If available, I see Washington taking Porter before Shabazz...


so once again you're thinking black and white. NOT EVERY TEAM CAN BE A CHAMPIONSHIP CONTENDER nor do I believe they have any player at the moment that can even be the centerpiece of such a team so I don't see them ever reaching/winning the championship with Wall has their main guy. They've been thinking about the long term for years, at some point you need to think about the present and being the bottom 5 of the league every year isn't where you want to e.


I don't know what the rankings are, I was just simply saying they can their forward this year rather than tank next year to do it. Basically I was just questioning why you think they need to tank to get a position that they could easily get this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #lolKings*

LOL UDK. Member' the collegiate amateur he was riding last year? DRUMMOND! ANDRE is going #1, 2, and 3 in all projected drafts.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*



El Conquistador said:


> LOL UDK. Member' the collegiate amateur he was riding last year? DRUMMOND! ANDRE is going #1, 2, and 3 in all projected drafts.


Andre Drummond is currently a beast and is looking better than nearly all the players that went before him bar Lillard and Davis. Are you seriously this retarded, Flex?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

The Wizards will have a top 5 pick this year. They'll pick one of Shabazz, Len, Nerlens or Zeller. Porter could be a possibility but I really don't see a team picking him over Shabazz or Nerlens or Len or Zeller.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

They can get a much better forward in the 2014 draft is what I'm getting at. 

Whatever, I get the whole needing to win for the fans stuff but long term, for the franchise's chance of winning anytime in the next decade, one more TANKING would be helpful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

WIGGINS.


still waiting to see what Flex was laughing at so I can continue to laugh at his stupidity.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

The Wizards don't have time to continue tanking. They're at the point now where it's not about being a contender immediately. They've been missing the playoffs for so long, right now their goal is just to make the playoffs. I'm sure when they first started tanking they had the whole "longterm, build a contender" mentality but that ship has sailed. Expectations have gone down. Their fans are starting to leave, at this point you need to just put out a team that can win some games out there. After you've been losing for so long, something's gotta give.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #lolKings*

I was more or less laughing at the memories. So quick to judge, young grasshopper.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*

These scrubs need to make a fucking shot and stop passing to each other unnecessarily. Dammit Chicago. Terrible FG% tonight. Defense was playing well, but you can't win if you don't make a shot. Very disappointing game.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: #lolKings*

Lebron dominates and makes it look so easy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

That wasn't cool how the Bulls fans started cheering when it looked like LeBron got hurt.

I don't care how much I dislike a player, I just can't see myself celebrating someone getting injured.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

^^is wwf adding shit to that sig. :lmao


"It’s frustrating to see my brother play his heart and soul out for the team and them not put anything around him,"-Rose's brother.


Noah and Deng play with heart and soul whilst playing with injuries, D-Rose doesn't play at all. that ..... needs to shut up. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Family members need to stay out of shit.

Rose's brother, Dwight Howard's dad, all of em.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: #lolKings*

And BJ Armstrong. They all are ruining Derrick's reputation. All good will slowly eroding the more they become Derrick's mouthpiece.


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> That wasn't cool how the Bulls fans started cheering when it looked like LeBron got hurt.
> 
> I don't care how much I dislike a player, I just can't see myself celebrating someone getting injured.


I agree. So disrespectful. :StephenA

But really, no one should boo or cheer someone getting hurt. It is fucking pathetic, whether they are a star on a rival team or not.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

nothing will ever top KC cheering that THEIR OWN QB got hurt. that shit made me want to punch some people. I just don't see how you can do that as a person, to see someone get hurt and then actually cheer at the fact.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Aid, you copying my team list boyyyy? With the colours and everything? What about it, son! :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: #lolKings*



JM said:


> Aid, you copying my team list boyyyy? With the colours and everything? What about it, son! :side:


Not at all. You clearly have NHL first, while I have NFL first. Completely different and not even at all close to the same. :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

I see :side:

I may have read those mocks that have Porter over Shabazz a bit ago. Regardless, I don't see Shabazz being the 1st or 2nd pick which washington likely will have. Unless they trade down. Which they should do if they plan to reach at 2.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

I don't see them getting the second overall pick. There's a lottery which just ruins shit a lot of the time and also the fact they've playing a hell of lot better since Wall returned. They'll probably still get a top 5 pick though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Tbh I think Washington would be better off drafting Porter instead of Shabazz. No need to draft Shabazz with Beal on the team.

Or better yet, draft that certain big man from Maryland who I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention him by name.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

Why can't you say ALEX LEN?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

I'm not allowed to speak of certain players that play for certain teams that a certain poster supports. He fears that I may curse them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

Kings going to draft Shabazz so they can finally start an all SG rotation.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #lolKings*

don't wanna toot my own horn, but i been hot betting nba lately, fuckin hot. st, u think you'll be able to take our matchup, or will u get crushed again?


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

..... im playing without Rose and Pau. aint no way I'll win, fuck Rose.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #lolKings*

he'll be back when u need him most though. same with pau. wish i had someone i was waiting on, wouldn't feel bad about barely getting by injured teams.


----------



## WWE

Clips down by 24 in their home court and Parker is dominating. God damn


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #lolKings*

Well this game was a disappointment. Spurs are pretty good. Thunder may not be the favorite in the west.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #lolKings*

clips aren't legit


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*



Showtime said:


> ^^is wwf adding shit to that sig. :lmao
> 
> 
> "It’s frustrating to see my brother play his heart and soul out for the team and them not put anything around him,"-Rose's brother.
> 
> 
> Noah and Deng play with heart and soul whilst playing with injuries, D-Rose doesn't play at all. that ..... needs to shut up. :kobe


No. Please elaborate...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

After yesterday's trades, Orlando's only got 7 truly healthy players. Al Harrington will dress tonight, to get them at the minimum. With Jameer out, E'Twaun will likely play all 48 minutes.

Should be interesting. I expect Orlando to be blown out by Cleveland.


----------



## Xile44

Blazers wanted Brooks and Bog for Hickson. Kinda wanted that to happen


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

The Nets should've done that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

Bog = Bogans? If so, I don't see why they wouldn't do that, when you consider that Brooks is barely a part of the Nets' rotation.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Or does it stand for Bojan Bogdanovic, that rookie that the Nets have overseas.

If so, I could see the Nets not wanting to trade his rights if they're high on him.

Apparently the Celtics & Nets actually were discussing a trade for Paul Pierce but the Nets felt the Celtics asking price of Brooks, Humphries, Teletovic and 2 first rounders was too much.


----------



## Xile44

Bogdanovic highly coveted overseas rookie

Blazers bench would of drastically improved


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

Shit, they should've done it either way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Brooks would've easily been the best player on the Blazers bench.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

Any of US would've easily been the best player on the Blazers bench.


----------



## Xile44

I really am excited for Bogs next season.

Only problem is we have to buy him out which is doable and he wants to start


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

He could've started if you guys didn't give Gerald Wallace a $40 million contract.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> He could've started if you guys didn't give Gerald Wallace a $40 million contract.


Wallace wont start for ever. And yeah such a horrible trade

Anyway Nets bench is severely underrated


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*

It's okay, Blazers got GOAT Maynor anyways


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> The Wizards don't have time to continue tanking. They're at the point now where it's not about being a contender immediately. They've been missing the playoffs for so long, right now their goal is just to make the playoffs. I'm sure when they first started tanking they had the whole "longterm, build a contender" mentality but that ship has sailed. Expectations have gone down. Their fans are starting to leave, at this point you need to just put out a team that can win some games out there. After you've been losing for so long, something's gotta give.


The fans have basically stopped caring about the Wizards. The owners don't feel like winning and it shows with their asinine trades.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

I really liked that Wizards team with Arenas, Butler, Jamison, Stevenson and Haywood among others.

Marked for Stevenson & LeBron's mini-beef in the playoffs. And Arenas was such a BOSS back then. Shame how injuries ruined him.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #lolKings*

That team was crazy. It's too bad that Gilbert sabotaged the team with the stupid gun situation.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #lolKings*

Ah the good ol days, with the original big three. Arenas was awesome.. He'd take the most ridiculous shots :lmao

Too bad we used to lose to the Cavs in the playoffs every year..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Yeah they had some good moments.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*





:troll


----------



## kobra860

*Re: #lolKings*



#Mark said:


> Ah the good ol days, with the original big three. Arenas was awesome.. He'd take the most ridiculous shots :lmao
> 
> Too bad we used to lose to the Cavs in the playoffs every year..


I'm still mad that they didn't call traveling on Lebron in the playoffs when he traveled TWICE in the same play and made the game winner.

Here's the play :cussin::






And Michael Ruffin was the biggest scrub of all time.


----------



## Champ

*Re: #lolKings*

don't get how arenas goes from absolute stud to absolute scrub in the span of two seasons


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Significant knee injuries.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #lolKings*

Notorious, are you keeping that sig until Rose comes back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

I only had because of a sig bet. I've had it on for like 3 weeks, I feel that's enough time.

In the process of getting a new sig made.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #lolKings*

http://www.blogabull.com/2013/2/22/4018120/derrick-rose-return-scrimmage-full-time-comeback-adidas-reggie

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: #lolKings*



Champ said:


> don't get how arenas goes from absolute stud to absolute scrub in the span of two seasons


Seriously its mind boggling. I wonder how he is doing for the Shanghai Sharks? He was one of my favorite players for a little time he has an awesome blog if you've never seen it check it out..


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #lolKings*



kobra860 said:


> I'm still mad that they didn't call traveling on Lebron in the playoffs when he traveled TWICE in the same play and made the game winner.
> 
> Here's the play :cussin::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Michael Ruffin was the biggest scrub of all time.


Yeah, the infamous crab dribble. That was the year we should have beat them. 05 right?

VINTAGE Michael Ruffin


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Okay Magic you were right about the Knicks.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: #lolKings*

Miami pulling away from everyone in the east right now. Not sure who the second best team in the east is at the moment.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: #lolKings*

Indiana


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

FUTURE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

T-WILL and Crawford both also looked impressive today. T-Will did great in his point forward role. Hope Danny signs him for the rest of the year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #lolKings*

Wow that was really impressive by Celtics Crawford was superb


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> Okay Magic you were right about the Knicks.


can't wait until you realize I'm right about the Spurs too. :bron2


also, although the East is literally laughably bad; I still think the Knicks/Pacers could knock out at the Heat as they match up with them really well, but literally everything right would have to go their way to win the series.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

PRE-BITCH Dwight still going strong I see.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #lolKings*

i dont like the warriors uniforms. call me old school but just like the ads on jerseys i think both long sleeve jerseys and ads look ugly and dont belong in the nba.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*

Come on Warriors and blazers :mark:


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: #lolKings*

I can claim the Refs blew that review out of bounds play and cost the game, but the Spurs screwed themselves. They sucked at their clutch free throws and rebounding, and they tried to run the same fucking inbound play. In fact had Manu made his free throws at the end of the 4th the game would have been over.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #lolKings*

This may be his best one yet:


----------



## WWE

The refs screwed the spurs. Manu didn't even touch that ball


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Vince Carter is getting so slept-on. He's having an amazing year off the bench for Dallas and is a legit 6th Man of the Year candidate. But seems like he gets no love. He's been great this season and especially over the past month.

In the month of February: 16.6 PPG on 48/58/71 shooting, 4.3 RPG, 2.7 APG, 1.1 SPG in 25 MPG.

That's some pretty great numbers.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: #lolKings*

ainge got the job done getting williams, and crawford. williams is a well rounded player, and fantastic passer for someone his size. ball doesn't stick to him for longer than a couple seconds, and he seems to always make the right decision. crawford looks to be almost a replica of barbosa.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

He has that unorthodox game just like Barbosa. They both looked great yesterday. I hope Danny keeps T-Will for the rest of the year.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> Vince Carter is getting so slept-on. He's having an amazing year off the bench for Dallas and is a legit 6th Man of the Year candidate. But seems like he gets no love. He's been great this season and especially over the past month.
> 
> In the month of February: 16.6 PPG on 48/58/71 shooting, 4.3 RPG, 2.7 APG, 1.1 SPG in 25 MPG.
> 
> That's some pretty great numbers.


Yeah, I was looking at his numbers the other day and I couldn't believe it. I'm surprised a contender looking for a swingman didn't make a play for him before the deadline.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

Dallas said they weren't trading him. 

Jack = 6th Man of the Year


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: #lolKings*

Motherfucker, that Lebron "game winner" where the guy takes 3 steps, "crab dribbles," jumps in the air and hits both his feet back onto the ground before shooting so he compounds illegal sliding of the pivot foot, "crab dribbling," 4-stepping and up and down for one completely atrocious example of buffoonery and buttfuckery and the officials swallowed the whistle because Lebron was getting marketed. The Wizards were SO MOTHERFUCKED in that playoff series. 

Lebron does like, 5 up and downs a game and never gets whistled for up and down. You can't go for the lay up, jump in the air, slam both feet down and "take the shot." That is called "traveling your ass off" or "traveling into an up and down travel." HE DOES IT 5 TIMES EVERY FUCKING GAME. FUCK.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: #lolKings*



SPCDRI said:


> Motherfucker, that Lebron "game winner" where the guy takes 3 steps, "crab dribbles," jumps in the air and hits both his feet back onto the ground before shooting so he compounds illegal sliding of the pivot foot, "crab dribbling," 4-stepping and up and down for one completely atrocious example of buffoonery and buttfuckery and the officials swallowed the whistle because Lebron was getting marketed. The Wizards were SO MOTHERFUCKED in that playoff series.
> 
> Lebron does like, 5 up and downs a game and never gets whistled for up and down. You can't go for the lay up, jump in the air, slam both feet down and "take the shot." That is called "traveling your ass off" or "traveling into an up and down travel." HE DOES IT 5 TIMES EVERY FUCKING GAME. FUCK.




Come on now, you should know the refs are told not to call fouls and traveling and stuff like that on superstars, especially James.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

Interested to see how terrible Harris and Lamb are tonight.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: #lolKings*



SPCDRI said:


> Motherfucker, that Lebron "game winner" where the guy takes 3 steps, "crab dribbles," jumps in the air and hits both his feet back onto the ground before shooting so he compounds illegal sliding of the pivot foot, "crab dribbling," 4-stepping and up and down for one completely atrocious example of buffoonery and buttfuckery and the officials swallowed the whistle because Lebron was getting marketed. The Wizards were SO MOTHERFUCKED in that playoff series.
> 
> Lebron does like, 5 up and downs a game and never gets whistled for up and down. You can't go for the lay up, jump in the air, slam both feet down and "take the shot." That is called "traveling your ass off" or "traveling into an up and down travel." HE DOES IT 5 TIMES EVERY FUCKING GAME. FUCK.


That is not just a travel brother, its a JOURNEY. #PedalToTheMetal #LiveFastTravelHard


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Who are you guys picks for awards thus far in the season? I've got...

MVP - LeBron James
DPOY - Tim Duncan
ROY - Damian Lillard
MIP - James Harden
6MOY - Jamal Crawford
COTY - Tom Thibodeau
EOTY - Daryl Morey

All-NBA 1st - CP3/Parker/LeBron/Durant/Duncan
All-NBA 2nd - Harden/Kobe/Melo/Lee/Noah
All-NBA 3rd - Westbrook/Wade/George/Z-Bo/Lopez

All-Rookie 1st - Lillard/Beal/MKG/Davis/Drummond
All-Rookie 2nd - Waiters/Shved/Barnes/Nicholson/Zeller


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #lolKings*

FUCK YEAH, WARRIORS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

So sweet to finally defeat the Spurs after half a decade. LOL. What a fantastic atmosphere it appeared to be inside the arena. Whoohoo!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: #lolKings*



Stall_19 said:


> Miami pulling away from everyone in the east right now. Not sure who the second best team in the east is at the moment.


I believe Indiana, and they're gonna be the only team imo that will push Miami to 6-7(I think 7) in the playoffs


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*



Notorious said:


> Who are you guys picks for awards thus far in the season? I've got...
> 
> MVP - LeBron James
> DPOY - Tim Duncan
> ROY - Damian Lillard
> MIP - James Harden
> 6MOY - Jamal Crawford
> COTY - Tom Thibodeau
> EOTY - Daryl Morey
> 
> All-NBA 1st - CP3/Parker/LeBron/Durant/Duncan
> All-NBA 2nd - Harden/Kobe/Melo/Lee/Noah
> All-NBA 3rd - Westbrook/Wade/George/Z-Bo/Lopez
> 
> All-Rookie 1st - Lillard/Beal/MKG/Davis/Drummond
> All-Rookie 2nd - Waiters/Shved/Barnes/Nicholson/Zeller


Jack deserves 6th Man so much more than Jamal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

It's debatable. They've both had really good seasons.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

The only thing Jamal has is a couple of points and 0.3 steals. Jack has twice as many rebounds, over twice as many assists, and a better FG%, 3P% & FT%.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #lolKings*



HeatWave said:


> I believe Indiana, and they're gonna be the only team imo that will push Miami to 6-7(I think 7) in the playoffs


Indiana is the only tea right now, that has the manpower to beat Miami. In the East


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*



WWF said:


> The only thing Jamal has is a couple of points and 0.3 steals. Jack has twice as many rebounds, over twice as many assists, and a better FG%, 3P% & FT%.


Fair enough.

Jarrett Jack's still a fuck boy though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

I'll be interested to see if Jack gets a starting opportunity somewhere this offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: #lolKings*

Won't be on any playoff team.

He could probably start for a bunch of the lottery teams though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: #lolKings*



Posterizer said:


> Indiana is the only tea right now, that has the manpower to beat Miami. In the East


I personally don't think anyone from the west except the Lakers are constructed to beat Miami as well..Maybe the Spurs, but after the past few years, I think they're kinda hard to trust. I don't see how OKC can beat Miami. Not how they're constructed right now imo


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*

Was Jack or Landry the 2 year deal?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: #lolKings*

Tobias Harris was great today, btw. The kid may thrive in Orlando.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: #lolKings*



WWF said:


> I'll be interested to see if Jack gets a starting opportunity somewhere this offseason.


He's basically a starter on the Warriors right? I'm pretty sure he closes games and has starter minutes.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #lolKings*



Jon Snow said:


> Was Jack or Landry the 2 year deal?


Landry.



#Mark said:


> He's basically a starter on the Warriors right? I'm pretty sure he closes games and has starter minutes.


Mmm, not really. His role is a little less fully defined than that, but he generally tends to close games, yes. His playing time fluctuates a bit, although you can generally depend on seeing him get 16-18 minutes, on average.

He was magnificent in the Friday night home game vs. San Antonio, though. He took charge and he must have played quite a bit longer than usual, especially beginning in the second half through overtime (don't have the numbers right now). While he's still a bench player, I think it was his performance coupled to David Lee's that established that they are both truly the two leaders of the team _right now_, though Steph Curry remains the apparent franchise player for the future.

Jack was superb in the first two months of the season, then in January started to struggle some with some nagging injury issues and whatnot, but he's come back strong and I too would vote for him as the 6th Man of the Year, though I readily admit to being biased.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #lolKings*



Joel said:


> This may be his best one yet:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

Jarrett is a baller. Love the guy and the work he puts in and I always wanted him on the Lakers before we got Nash as I thought he was someone that we could realistically get while still being pretty good.


Hornets have a fucking awesome point guard development system I just realized: CP3, Vasquez, Collison, and even Jack had a career year there. How many assists did Collison average while CP3 was out in 2009? I believe it was over 9 APG and if so that would make three different guys that the Hornets have had as starting PGs in the last 8 years that have averaged more than 9 assists per game as a starter.


----------



## Notorious

Jack is alright. He's a good backup.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: #lolKings*

Jack is the requisite ANKLE INSURANCE


----------



## Champ

*Re: #lolKings*

seems like bynum is about to share the same fate as oden. his set backs are over nine thousand.


----------



## Magic

*Re: #lolKings*

I hope not. It would nice to see Philly in the elite again which would be possible with Jrue/Bynum with Turner as as the solid third star.


----------



## JM

*Re: #lolKings*

What happened now? Last I read he practised in some limited capacity in contract drills this week.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Bulls vs OKC, gonna be hard, but we're playing away so leggo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Posterizer said:


> Bulls vs OKC, gonna be hard, but we're playing away so leggo.


We're gonna get raped. No two ways about it.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

He's baaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Bynum is more Walton than Oden.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Rubio is so great.

If only the Wolves didn't deal with injuries so much there, a sure-fire playoff team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

aside from his passing, his offense leaves a lot to be desired. a lot like Love's defense. now PEKO, that dudes great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Rubio can score when he wants to, he just cares more about setting his teammates up.

But yeah he could improve his jumper, definitely. Still doesn't change the fact that he's one of the most entertaining players in the league and the Wolves should be in the playoffs if it wasn't for injuries. What a shame.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

score when he wants to? He's shooting .346% this year. I wouldn't want him to ever try to score when he wants to. You could say that's due to the injury, but his mark of .357% isn't exactly much better. he really, really needs to improve on scoring and that's an understatement.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

His shot needs a lot of work, tbf. Definitely a fun player to watch, but a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

He takes less than 7 shots a game.

When he shoots 10 shots or more, he averages 15 PPG on 46% shooting.

That's not bad for a PG that doesn't look to score and isn't a good shooter.

This moron Jarrett Jack trying to start a fight. Oh how shocking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

I didn't know the amount of shots you took related to the percentage you shoot...maybe because it doesn't...whatsoever. Could it be that when he actually does shoot well he decides to take more shots as feels more comfortable? Yeah, that's more likely the case rather than him suddenly becoming a good scorer when he shoots more. :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Jack is such an efficient shooter. The defenses force you for those long two's, and Jack shoots the best in the league from there abouts.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Why is Jack still in this game?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

It kinda does. Rubio has had numerous games where shot like 1-3 or 1-4, 2-5, 4-9 stuff like that. That doesn't necessarily means he's as bad of a shooter as the percentage indicates.

You said he couldn't score. I just pointed out that he when he's looking for his shot instead of worrying about setting his teammates up, he produces.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

once again we don't know if that's looking for his shot or just feeling hot. a player is more likely to shoot if he's shooting well, that's well known, so if of course if he's shoot rather well he's going to shoot more. I haven't seen much of him since last year though so maybe things have gotten better, there's still no doubt that he has to become far better. Nash has had endless amount of games where he has shot less than 10 shots and still scores at a ridiculous efficient pace. I realize that's Nash and Rubio can't really compare, but the point is still true about other pass first point guards like CP3 and DWill(Jazz era).


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

So while we're on the subject of Rubio, I'm just wondering, who would you guys say is the worst starting PG in the league? And i'm not talking guys like Courtney Lee or Nate Robinson who start because of injuries, I mean true starting PGs.

I'd say Felton or Chalmers.. But honestly, they aren't bad players by any stretch. Just shows how talented point guards are today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Worst?

Jameer Nelson


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Stop trying to troll me, ******.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Not trolling at all.

It's just Jameer isn't better than Jrue Holiday, Kemba Walker, Brandon Jennings, Derrick Rose, Kyrie Irving, Rajon Rondo, Chris Paul, Mike Conley, Jeff Teague, Mario Chalmers, Greivis Vasquez, Mo Williams, Isaiah Thomas, Raymond Felton, Steve Nash, Darren Collison, Deron Williams, Ty Lawson, George Hill, Jose Calderon, Kyle Lowry, Jeremy Lin, Tony Parker, Goran Dragic, Russell Westbrook, Ricky Rubio, Damian Lillard, Stephen Curry or John Wall.


----------



## Xile44

I'd say Mo Williams is the worst staring PG right now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

I was torn between Jameer and Mo. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

he's better than Thomas.

edit: they both are. what's wrong with Mo?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

I'd take Isaiah over both of them.

Mo isn't that bad but Jameer is awful.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Another down-to-the-wire victory! WHOO!!!

Wolves are indeed very underrated for the reasons *Notorious* mentions. Always a tough opponent.

Go, Dubs!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

I was so wrong about Ryan Anderson. I legit thought he was a product of Dwight Howard and will fail in New Orleans but he's been just as good there as he was in Orlando, if not better.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

you're coming off as a tad biased. jameer's been pretty damn good this season.


----------



## JM

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Notorious said:


> I was so wrong about Ryan Anderson. I legit thought he was a product of Dwight Howard and will fail in New Orleans but he's been just as good there as he was in Orlando, if not better.


TOLLLLLDDDDD YOUUUU.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

that is the man that let Waiters scorer 26 points in 31 minutes on efficient shooting.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

MY MAN KOB JUST WENT IN ON MARK CUBAN



> Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
> Amnesty THAT


If anyone doesn't know the full story, Cuban had made some comments about how the Lakers should amnesty Kobe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

he said they should consider it and probably own because Cuban wants to sign him himself.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> MY MAN KOB JUST WENT IN ON MARK CUBAN
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone doesn't know the full story, Cuban had made some comments about how the Lakers should amnesty Kobe.


OOOOOH :kobe4 :kobe4

Lol Lakers win won't mean much, since they're going to likely lose their next game against Nuggets


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

It depends. If they're playing in Denver, they'll probably lose but if it's in LA, Lakers will probably win.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

It's in Denver


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Cuban's Response said:


> Nice to know there is a least one team and their players, outside of the Mavs, that listen to everything I say.


:brees


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

YEAH BABY YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

He traveled.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*






GTFO.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Dunk was ok. The self pass was great though.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

In my opinion, he should wait out the rest of the season. Returning this late can risk ruining chemistry with the players they picked up during the off-season


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

LOOK AT THE GOAT GO!






Kills me when those disrespectful bastards say guys Russell & Wilt would be scrubs in today's era. Those guys were insanely athletic and would've dominated no matter what era. Look at that speed. In that video, that's your fucking center moving that fast and with that much athleticism. Not to mention he's doing it in a pair of Chuck Taylors. #RESPECT


----------



## Dub

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

He's on roids


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Cycloneon said:


> In my opinion, he should wait out the rest of the season. Returning this late can risk ruining chemistry with the players they picked up during the off-season


yeah chemistry means shit all if it means your best player, and one of the best players in the world, is coming back. :kobe


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Rudy Gay went 1-for-11 against the Wizards, the worst field goal percentage of his career in a game that he took at least 10 shots. #Rudy :mcgee


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Notorious said:


> LOOK AT THE GOAT GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kills me when those disrespectful bastards say guys Russell & Wilt would be scrubs in today's era. Those guys were insanely athletic and would've dominated no matter what era. Look at that speed. In that video, that's your fucking center moving that fast and with that much athleticism. Not to mention he's doing it in a pair of Chuck Taylors. #RESPECT


THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN THE ULTIMATE POSTER SHOT OMG


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

the wizards on your schedule is a scary sight. they play good against good teams or fake good teams like the raptors who need to start losing again. 

kill beal aka the beal deal is on another level. wall should catch up or something.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



IMPULSE said:


> fake good teams like the raptors












ya'll played slightly less worse than us tonight, congrats


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

andlolbulls


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Joel said:


> GTFO.


I've seen LeBron do some crazy shit pre-game.

I think NBA pre game kills anything else as far as fan experience. These mf'ers will actually take requests. And a pre-game crowd in Miami? you can be yelling requests down from the 400 level and they'll take em.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Lakers have to win like 75% rest of the season just for a playoff spot. #missionimpossible


----------



## Notorious

Lolakers. They'll still make the playoffs though, just don't see them missing it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Champ said:


> ya'll played slightly less worse than us tonight, congrats


what are you talking about?

the wizards are title contenders and you want to compare them to the raptors.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Taj


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Javale's block on Dwight comes off as the passing of the torch. 
#EraOfPierre


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

ill be pretty mad if terrence williams doesnt get another contract with the celtics. In portland he gave up a 4 point play and doc took him out immediatly and he hasnt seen the floor since. got me a little worried.


----------



## Xile44

D-Will has been on fire lately


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

dat warriors/pacers brawl


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Kings in a close game with the Heat? is this real life?

Kings jersey's look weird. 3/4ths blue with 1/4th black and checkered sides.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

GOTY candidate going on right now between Miami and Sacramento.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

ORLANDO :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Double OT in Miami.

Kings playing great but Cousins & Tyreke both have 5 fouls, Cousins getting fouled out in double OT would be a huge blow for the Kings.

lol at LeBron & Wade both repeatedly choking in late situations tonight.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

:bron2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

What a meltdown by the Kings in the 2nd OT.

Oh well, props to them for how hard they fought.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

21 & 20 for Dirk and they still can't win. It's nice to see him back to true form but upsetting that their playoff hopes are all but dashed.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



The Lady Killer said:


> 21 & 20 for Dirk and they still can't win. It's nice to see him back to true form but upsetting that their playoff hopes are all but dashed.


would need to pass both the Lakers and Rockets to make it right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Lakers, Portland and either Houston or Utah, or maybe both.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Nice one Sacramento


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

They had passed Portland momentarily, but yeah, they're fucked.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*






Lol Curry


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Did anyone really think the Kings would win? Lol, Marcus Thornton was hitting some very big shots to even keep them in it. Hands in his face. Props to the Kings, but who's going to be the team to end the Heat's run here?

Griz owned us by 20 earlier in the year, I guess you don't have to look further than Friday. But game's in our house this time. 

Then the HEAT KILLERS Knicks after that. 

Very interested to see how we approach these next two games, boys should be out for some major revenge.

Lol @ the gamblers who took the Heat giving 14 and a half, they got damn close in that 2nd OT.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Heat has Grizzliees
Knicks 
Minnesota 

Grizzlies or Knicks could end Heat run.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Losing to Cleveland at home without KYRIE, when both Boozer and Deng put up 20+ each.

I don't even know anymore :kenny


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Hibert and lee both got suspened a game. if anything they should suspend curry for not only escalating it but thinking he could take on hibert.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

The other players, especially those on the Warriors are what escalated the situation.

What happened between Hibbert & Lee happens often when two big men are defending each other with a lot of physicality. It usually turns into a couple shoves and/or elbows but it doesn't last that long and it's quickly diffused. But then Curry comes rushing in and grabs Hibbert when he should've just grabbed his own teammate and to make matters worse it's almost like he's trying to bearhug him, so Hibbert naturally gets on the defensive end and shoves Curry off of him. Make matters worse, you have Klay Thompson and surprise, surprise, that moron Jarrett Jack shoving Hibbert and other Pacers players into the crowd just exasperating the situation even more


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

#FreeHibbert

Seriously though, Hibbert shouldn't have been suspended, even if it was only one game. Curry, Thompson, Jack, and anyone else that ran in and escalated the fight should be the ones that were suspended.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

All Hibbert did was defend himself. Lee is out there throwing elbows at him and he responds, Curry bearhugs him and he pushes Curry off of him and the size difference between them made the shove look worse than it really was, and then you have Thompson, Jack and Biedrins shoving him into the crowd.

I'll give Curry a pass though since he had good intentions, he just went about it the wrong way and should've just grabbed Lee if he wanted to break up the fight. But Thompson, Jack & Biedrins all just escalated the situation.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Suspend Biedrins for the season without pay please.

Curry with 35 mid 3rd, #LOLKNICKSDEFENSE


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Joel said:


> Losing to Cleveland at home without KYRIE, when both Boozer and Deng put up 20+ each.
> 
> I don't even know anymore :kenny


we're almost about to drop to 7


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

This might be the funniest thing I've seen this season.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

ellis is a troll


----------



## WWE

Curry going beast mode


----------



## Xile44

Curry is going Ham!! Currently has 49 points shooting 10/12 from deep


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

unreal performance by curry


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

curry's one triple away from tying the record


----------



## WWE

Jesus christ at curry. Now with 52


----------



## WWE

Wow jack didn't even pass it to curry at the end


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Curry with 54 wow.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Notorious said:


> This might be the funniest thing I've seen this season.


*DAGGER!!!!!


...



....


......




..............






.................... the dagger has been retracted



:lmao*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Curry had 11-3' woww


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Monta Ellis have it all.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

The Rock, what do you think of Curry's 54 point performance?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Taj Gibson exits the game with a knee problem and encounters a wild D-Rose in the lockerroom. Here is what ensues:



> Gibson said that when he got back to the locker room on Sunday night and saw Rose, the injured superstar had a simple message for him.
> 
> *"He just said, 'Imagine what you're going though, imagine 100 times worse.' *" Gibson said of Rose. "And then when we were going around everything that goes around in the league, the knee [injures] the plantar [faciitis], the ACL, the MCL, and I saw the kind of things that he hurt, I was just like, he's a soldier and the things he's doing right now coming back from that [injury] is hard."


LOL. What a bitch. Losing a lot of respect for Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Flex turning on Rose, never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

What kind of shit is that? "You think your little MCL sprain is bad, imagine a torn MCL. My injury is 100 times worse."

Total primadonna.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

That contract extension we gave Curry looks to be the best offseason move we've made in years.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Until his ankle hits BRoy knee territory.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

This Nuggets and Blazers game is entertaining. Ty Lawson is playing great. His speed is fun to watch. I would love to see what Lawson would look like in Houston's fast-paced offense.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

I just wanna say, i am taking the Pacers to win the East, i don't care about the Heat, we are 2-0 against the Heat this year. 6-1 total against the heat, bulls, and knicks. Pacers all the way.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Houston lost, Portland lost, Utah lost, and even Golden State lost. Pretty good night for the Lakers.

:kobe4


----------



## Dub

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Myst said:


> Houston lost, Portland lost, Utah lost, and even Golden State lost. Pretty good night for the Lakers.
> 
> :kobe4


Let's not celebrate just yet.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> I just wanna say, i am taking the Pacers to win the East, i don't care about the Heat, we are 2-0 against the Heat this year. 6-1 total against the heat, bulls, and knicks. Pacers all the way.


regular season wins don't mean much. Bulls I believe swept the Heat in the regular season and still lose against them in the ECF.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

This whole Rose drama is really starting to annoy me


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

So glad I decided to watch the Warriors/Knicks game last night. Getting lost in the Curry love is the monster game for Chandler. Holy shit, 28 Rebounds AND the win (remember that?) Still a great performance by Curry & seeing him so happy & smiling was a great moment.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

So it's been a month since the big Rudy Gay trade. The results?

Memphis: 9-3 (Currently on 8 game winning streak)
Toronto: 7-5
Detroit: 6-8

Cleveland since they acquired Speights: 10-6

I'm pretty sure Cleveland would be a playoff team if they started the season off with Speights and a healthy Varejao.


----------



## JM

I'd like to remind everyone that I said Memphis would not suffer from trade.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Yeah the Pacers aren't going that far in the playoffs if their offense doesn't improve.

They play elite defense and that's their strength but their offense is just so brutal. And it's not even because Hibbert's gone, because their offense is still usually shit when he plays.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Who do you guys think it the second MVP so far after Lebron


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

Tony Parker


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*

:noah has been amazing tonight.

#desire


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



El Conquistador said:


> Tony Parker


Agree 

With KD close behind


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatBronSWAG*



Joel said:


> :noah has been amazing tonight.
> 
> #desire


He and Dengbang astonish me. The level they play at with these ailments is astonishing. It is almost unconscionable to consider their pain tolerance. Only other super "ironman" tough guy I can think of who can sustain all-star production like these two is Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

YOU WERE SAYING?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Jut makes me respect this team even more. #CHicagoPride


----------



## Dub

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Tony Parker has been killing it lately and yet not much talk about him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Cus he doesn't have that star franchise popularity such as LBj, Cp3, KD. Just my opinion


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

It's laughable how overrated some people make Parker out to be. Above average, but nothing more.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

notsureifsrs or a full potato...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

lel.

Parker was the best PG in the NBA last year, and the only PG that's playing better than Parker this season is CP3.

Unless you're just trolling.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The Spurs were always considered a "boring" team so ESPN doesn't pay much attention to them.


----------



## WWE

The spurs should pull a cm punk and shoot on David stern and the Miami heat after a game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

having Pop as coach would do wonders for you.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Dennis Rodman, Kim Jong Un meet

:rodman


----------



## slassar136

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

SHumper one was amazing.

Really hope Grizzlies beat the Heat


----------



## TAR

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Shaqtin A fool. Love it.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*






I know these things are kinda lame but I found this hilarious.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

God damn Chris Anderson :lmao How does Miami have any coke left?


----------



## DA

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

:lelbron sighting at the end of the video


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



slassar136 said:


>


Shaqtin A Fool just ain't the same without a Tragic Bronson sighting :mcgee1


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

who wants to make some cash? bet hawks tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Bynum suffers another setback, says he doesn't know if he'll play this season :lmao :lmao

Also POP says he's open to coaching Team USA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

If I were the Sixers I would let Bynum walk. Yes the trade sucks for them but it beats being stuck with a horrible max contract. His attitude and injury problems are too risky to take a gamble on.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Man LBJ can be funny as fuck, Chris Bosh is always funny. I would expected something like from Celtics/


----------



## Brye

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Posterizer said:


> Man LBJ can be funny as fuck, Chris Bosh is always funny. I would expected something like from Celtics/


I'm sure you've seen this, but just as entertaining, haha.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Man I loved that team. It's a shame injuries ruined them.

I think Rondo, KG, Pierce and Bradley are the only guys left from that squad.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Damn, didn't realize that few were left but I believe you're right.

I miss Nate.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Pierre McDunk said:


> I'm sure you've seen this, but just as entertaining, haha.


Of course, that's why I said it haha.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Big Baby looking extra joocy there.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

WTF kings/spurs has 10 turnovers in 5 minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

LOL at Royce White taking a 34 hour RV drive to get to his D-League games this weekend.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> LOL at Royce White taking a 34 hour RV drive to get to his D-League games this weekend.


Can't that dude just take some xanax or something?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

That's what he used to do in college but the NBA banned the players from using Xanax.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Evans hit a half court shot at the end of the half.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> That's what he used to do in college but the NBA banned the players from using Xanax.


Couldn't he get a doctor's note? He could have done that before the draft and he could have avoided this disaster.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I remember him saying in like a month or two months ago that he only plays ball/trains once every two weeks. He's not dedicated at all.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

They allow players to take ADHD meds with a doctors note right?


Om second thought, the guy in my sig says they don't just by watching him.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Tony Parker got hurt. Landed on Isaiah Thomas's foot. looked pretty ugly.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Tobias Harris is a fucking beast, man. I was very skeptical of the deal at first, but now? Shit...

He's averaging 20 PPG on 67.7% shooting (50% from deep) with 7.25 Rebounds, 1.5 Assists, 1.5 Steals & 1.5 Blocks. I'm rather excited for the future of this team, because Harkless/Harris/Nicholson have all shown much promise, and Vucevic is already damn good. Just get Marcus Smart (or any other PF for that matter; Smart is a projected top 5 pick) in the draft, and Orlando's got a young prospect at every position.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

My boy Noah poured in a monster game last night.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

So Enes Kanter had his first career start today at center, the result...23 points on 10-12 shooting with 22 rebounds.

The Jazz are such morons for failing to trade Millsap & Jefferson so Favors & Kanter can start.


----------



## JM

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*






Human history.

WHAT AREN'T THEY SHOWING US????


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

JM, thoughts on Tobias Harris being better than Rudy Gay?


----------



## JM

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

We'll see how he is when his percentages level out to where they should be.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



John Mercer said:


> Human history.
> 
> WHAT AREN'T THEY SHOWING US????


Number 3. I can't believe it, I just can't. I'm at a loss for words after seeing that one


----------



## Brye

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Holy fuck at that dude in #3. Must have those moon shoes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BEV6g8nCEAAznYW.jpg:large
So jelly... he can fly


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Kobe Bryant is 2nd best player in NBA this season. Yes I have him above Durant thus far. If Lakers were healthy this season their record would be munch better. He's shooting highest FG% of his entire career while averaging 27/5/5. Does anyone see Miami losing in eastern conference playoffs not Finals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

no he's not.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> no he's not.


Have you seen his averages last 5 to 10 games? I'm guessing that's a no...

Durant has started fall off for me. Lebron still on whole other level than everyone in NBA right now.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

stop toking on the weed, chillez. chris paul still plays basketball.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

have I seen his averages the last 5-10 games? ..... I've watched all the last 10 games. fuck outta with your shit. he's not the second best player in the league as his defense doesn't match his impressive offense anymore. Durant is also shooting far better than Kobe in every way so I don't even really get your argument there.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> have I seen his averages the last 5-10 games? ..... I've watched all the last 10 games. fuck outta with your shit. he's not the second best player in the league as his defense doesn't match his impressive offense anymore. Durant is also shooting far better than Kobe in every way so I don't even really get your argument there.


Westbrook been playing better than Durant has been lately. I sure would hope so having higher FG%, Durant is SF so that is to be expected. He is in danger of losing scoring title to Kobe down the stretch of the season. That was with Kobe being the facilitator last month while not looking to shoot or score.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Champ said:


> stop toking on the weed, chillez. chris paul still plays basketball.


haha I'm fine with CP3 being 2nd too. He has had MVP type season.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I'd also make a case for harden and russ tbh. not taking anything away from bryant though, he's having a heck of a season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

^^^harden is not better than Kobe. fuck outta here champ. :kobe



Chillez said:


> Westbrook been playing better than Durant has been lately. I sure would hope so having higher FG%, Durant is SF so that is to be expected. He is in danger of losing scoring title to Kobe down the stretch of the season. That was with Kobe being the facilitator last month while not looking to shoot or score.


Westbrook is an elite player himself, so that really isn't surprising. Him playing well doesn't mean Durant has been playing badly.

Just because you play SF doesn't mean you'll have a higher FG% percentage. What kind of retarded logic is that? There are a lot of SFs that don't shoot high field goal percentages. Durant is just a lethal shooter from anywhere on the court, Kobe is the same way but he does better on one on ones and getting the other player out of position while Durant is just a straight up jump shooter that doesn't miss very often.

Kobe is averaging 5.4 assists and Durant is averaging 4.6. It's not really that huge of a discrepancy.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Champ said:


> you could make the case for harden and russ being better as well.


Kobe averaging higher FG% than both with better overall numbers points, assist, and rebounds. Check that Harden has better average of assist than Kobe but that's about it.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> ^^^harden is not better than Kobe. fuck outta here champ. :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> Westbrook is an elite player himself, so that really isn't surprising. Him playing well doesn't mean Durant has been playing badly.
> 
> Just because you play SF doesn't mean you'll have a higher FG% percentage. What kind of retarded logic is that? There are a lot of SFs that don't shoot high field goal percentages. Durant is just a lethal shooter from anywhere on the court, Kobe is the same way but he does better on one on ones and getting the other player out of position while Durant is just a straight up jump shooter that doesn't miss very often.
> 
> Kobe is averaging 5.4 assists and Durant is averaging 4.6. It's not really that huge of a discrepancy.


Durant played great this year don't get me wrong. But he's still terrible on the ball defender. Overall little below average on defense. To you're earlier point I mainly say that because SF plays closer to basket inside out than SG who more outside around 3 point line. I just feel Kobe better all around player than Durant is. In my view Durant fallen off last couple of weeks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Chillez said:


> I mainly say that because SF plays closer to basket inside out than SG who more outside around 3 point line. I just feel Kobe better all around player than Durant is. In my view Durant fallen off last couple of weeks.


But the opposite is true for Durant and Kobe. Durant is a known jump shooter while Kobe prefers going into the post and working players out of position. Durant is also the better 3 point shooter so yeah. Kobe's defense has fallen enough for this not to be true. I don't think he's actually lost the ability to play elite defense as he has done so a couple of times this season, but he no longer has the stamina to do while playing great on offense. And Durant having a bad couple of weeks doesn't make him worse than Kobe as he's had the better season thus far.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> But the opposite is true for Durant and Kobe. Durant is a known jump shooter while Kobe prefers going into the post and working players out of position. Durant is also the better 3 point shooter so yeah. Kobe's defense has fallen enough for this not to be true. I don't think he's actually lost the ability to play elite defense as he has done so a couple of times this season, but he no longer has the stamina to do while playing great on offense. And Durant having a bad couple of weeks doesn't make him worse than Kobe as he's had the better season thus far.


Durant better 3 point shooter this year I'll give you that. Kobe been terrible with 3 point shot this season it's been way off. Kobe had better start to season compared to Durant. Kobe FG% was around 48% close 49% than Lakers started losing games so he become PG of the team getting teammates more involved he had back to back 14 assist games with Nash out 20 games. Kobe had to change his entire mindset and game for them starting winning again. It's been crazy season so far but this is best I've seen Kobe play since 2008-2010.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Chillez said:


> Durant better 3 shooting this year I'll give you that. Kobe been terrible with 3 point shot this season it's been way off. Kobe had better start to season compared to Durant. Kobe FG% was around 48% close 49% than Lakers started losing games so he become PG of the team getting teammates mover involved he had back to back 14 assist games with Nash out 20 games.


Durant is the better 3 point shooter. end of discussion. Kobe could be great if he got open 3s and waht not, but Durant is just straight up better. And btw Kobe is around his career average for 3 point shooting, so it really isn't that much of an off year, he just had an off stretch, but it still around where it usually is.

Durant's FG% right now is .512% and he started off even better than that. Kobe's great start still wasn't as good as Durant's start nor is it as good as Durant has done so far throughout the season. Kobe's legs give out as the season progresses which usually results in his FG% going down, this has happened like the last 3 or 4 years but it happens every time. He's too old to keep up that type of play. 

Nash was playing when Kobe had back to back 14 assist games. You can keep telling me all these stats but they really don't matter, I've watched the majority of the games this year and I know how good Kobe is, he's still not better than Durant. He's 34 and Durant is 24 so it's kind of to be expected that he can't compete with a guy so much younger than him. Let it go.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

:harden has a slightly higher PER and is just as clutch, magic :kobe


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> Durant is the better 3 point shooter. end of discussion. Kobe could be great if he got open 3s and waht not, but Durant is just straight up better. And btw Kobe is around his career average for 3 point shooting, so it really isn't that much of an off year, he just had an off stretch, but it still around where it usually is.
> 
> Durant's FG% right now is .512% and he started off even better than that. Kobe's great start still wasn't as good as Durant's start nor is it as good as Durant has done so far throughout the season. Kobe's legs give out as the season progresses which usually results in his FG% going down, this has happened like the last 3 or 4 years but it happens every time. He's too old to keep up that type of play.
> 
> Nash was playing when Kobe had back to back 14 assist games. You can keep telling me all these stats but they really don't matter, I've watched the majority of the games this year and I know how good Kobe is, he's still not better than Durant. He's 34 and Durant is 24 so it's kind of to be expected that he can't compete with a guy so much younger than him. Let it go.


That's where numbers don't tell entire story. Kobe has had multiple better weeks of play than Durant has. Kobe was just named western conference player of the month. I've watched close to every Lakers game this season and his 3 point shooting had been really bad this year compared seasons past. Also, I never said Kobe was better 3 shooter than Durant was. Get that straight. I just find Durant to be little overrated. Durant has munch better team around him too. Don't give me 3 HOF players KB has while today's Nash basically spot up shooter (39) years old and Howard hasn't been same player since the back surgery. On top of it all Gasol being out 6 weeks.


----------



## JM

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Why are you defending season's best players with 5 to 10 game sample arguments?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Harden needs to show this a couple more seasons before you can say he's better than Kobe and not just a flash in the pan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Champ said:


> :harden has a slightly higher PER and is just as clutch, magic :kobe


harden also plays on the nba's most fast paced team that just throws aside defense for offense. their team is completely suited for offense only pretty much and that's all they do aside from ASIK.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Brandon Roy returns to Portland tonight. Of course he isn't playing but will be at the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Marc Spears said:


> Spurs say guard Tony Parker is expected to be out for approximately four weeks with a Grade 2 left ankle sprain.


:mcgee1


----------



## Notorious

Not Tony :bron3

PATTY MILLS TIME.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

the kobe and durant argument was fun. i would have came through and crushed the buildings, but both players are trash when compared to beal. 

scott brooks is an awful coach, he lost his team that game when put fisher on the court w/ jackson. PJ3 and Lamb will never play and what's the point of having brewer if you won't play him. 

i escaped the ridicule of the wizard's announcer, i bet notorious was watching that game or had nbatv on.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Bulls vs Nets We can get that 5th spot


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Bulls vs Nets We can get that 5th spot


Huge game. Nets could either drop to 6th or go back o 4th

Standings are so close from 2-7


----------



## Notorious

The way I see the East shaking up:
1. Miami
2. Indiana
3. New York
4. Brooklyn
5. Chicago
6. Boston
7. Atlanta
8. Milwaukee

And for the hell of it, the West
1. Oklahoma City
2. San Antonio
3. LA Clippers
4. Denver
5. Memphis
6. Golden State
7. Utah
8. LA Lakers

Idk man, I just feel a Houston choke coming. I hope not though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I'll take the Clippers in the first round :

Warriors moving on. Can handle LOS SPURS too


----------



## Xile44

Before the season I thought Chicago would be no higher than 7th seed 

They have played well this season. 
Though lately not so much. Wont be surprised to see them fall down a bit. Their starters play heavily every night also.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Magic wants LeBron in dunk contest


----------



## Notorious

I really don't understand the obsession with LeBron doing the dunk contest.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Looking to be another good game out of Curry tonight. 23 at the half.


----------



## JM

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Big TIE BREAK game for the Raptors tonight.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

landry's a stud. should be our permanent sixth man when rudy returns.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Carl's always been a stud, okay starter too :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



WWF said:


> :mcgee1


no surprise that Parker is out for a bit, that looked nasty.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Xile44 said:


> Huge game. Nets could either drop to 6th or go back o 4th
> 
> Standings are so close from 2-7


96-85!!! Got that 5th spot now


----------



## JM

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Dann OT collapse. Could have really used that tie breaker.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

alan anderson being allowed to play like he's the biggest star in the league is infuriating to me. who is this guy? just some journeyman bum who makes jr smith look like john stockton, he's so goddamn selfish. casey couldn't be any more of a moron, his substitutions are retarded. lucas is lighting it up, 3 after 3 in the 4th quarter, so what does he do, subs him out. yea just let anderson keep chucking em up there, what bs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Wolves lost 4 in a row now, what's going on


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The last five or so days, the Warriors have not _deserved_ the presence of Steph Curry. All of his hard, brilliant work wasted by a team of chumps.

Klay Thompson is way too erratic of a player. I miss Brandon Rush so badly right now. David Lee's struggling with his shoulders. Jarrett Jack can be an excellent sixth man but he is shooting _way too much_ since his performances in the recent games vs. San Antonio and Minnesota. Got no problem with anything Landry's been doing. Barnes is cool, too; but the team has to figure out how to incorporate him into plays down low (_especially_ against a team like the 76ers!), and when some of the other guys have the turnover bug, he gets it, too, no surprise as a rookie.

But Thompson and Jack have lately been killing the Dubs. The turnovers, the low percentage shots, the overall clunky approach. At least Thompson made some shots from distance tonight, but it hardly negates the bad stuff. I'm hugely grateful for Curry's level of play this past week, but it's infuriating how much of it has been utterly wasted.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

no pekovic, no love, no kirilenko, what do u expect. basically, they're a one man team right now


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Kind of ike Kobe at the start of the season, dropping 40 and losing.

There's a huge gap between 5-6 in the WC


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



DesolationRow said:


> The last five or so days, the Warriors have not _deserved_ the presence of Steph Curry. All of his hard, brilliant work wasted by a team of chumps.
> 
> Klay Thompson is way too erratic of a player. I miss Brandon Rush so badly right now. David Lee's struggling with his shoulders. Jarrett Jack can be an excellent sixth man but he is shooting _way too much_ since his performances in the recent games vs. San Antonio and Minnesota. Got no problem with anything Landry's been doing. Barnes is cool, too; but the team has to figure out how to incorporate him into plays down low (_especially_ against a team like the 76ers!), and when some of the other guys have the turnover bug, he gets it, too, no surprise as a rookie.
> 
> But Thompson and Jack have lately been killing the Dubs. The turnovers, the low percentage shots, the overall clunky approach. I'm hugely grateful for Curry's level of play this past week, but it's infuriating how much of it has been utterly wasted.


they're both chuckers, neither of them have a conscience. thompson's incredibly talented, but do u know that he still gets a $1,000 allowance each week from his dad? i heard that, and he's since become my least favorite player in the nba, besides alan anderson


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



shutupchico said:


> they're both chuckers, neither of them have a conscience. thompson's incredibly talented, but do u know that he still gets a $1,000 allowance each week from his dad? i heard that, and he's since become my least favorite player in the nba, besides alan anderson


Yes, I heard about this in the aftermath of the "brawl" with the Pacers. Kind of hilarious in a way.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



shutupchico said:


> no pekovic, no love, no kirilenko, what do u expect. basically, they're a one man team right now


Shit didn't know kirilenko was out as well? Well there ya go.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, I heard about this in the aftermath of the "brawl" with the Pacers. Kind of hilarious in a way.


my mistake, it's only $300, but still. klay probably makes more in 1 year than his father did his whole career.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Posterizer said:


> Shit didn't know kirilenko was out as well? Well there ya go.


yea, even when he's healthy, it doesn't last for more than 5 games anyway.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Man thought, they were playoff contenders at the beginning of this season. I think it's quite likely Lakers gonna take the 8th or 7th spot.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Posterizer said:


> Man thought, they were playoff contenders at the beginning of this season. I think it's quite likely Lakers gonna take the 8th or 7th spot.


Yep. 6th seed would be awesome if Golden State keeps losing.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



John Mercer said:


> Why are you defending season's best players with 5 to 10 game sample arguments?


It's better sample size than just 5 to 10 games. Kobe was named western conference player of the month for February. He's been playing at higher level than Durant has for last 2 to 3 weeks. If Kobe keeps this pace up he will easily be above Durant by end of the year. Their is 23 games left in NBA season.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



shutupchico said:


> my mistake, it's only $300, but still. klay probably makes more in 1 year than his father did his whole career.


Allowance? Are you mistaking it with Klay letting his dad handle his money like a financial advisor?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

It's still an allowance. His father uses his money to pay all of the bills, and Klay gets $300 in spending money. He essentially is his financial advisor, I suppose.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



DesolationRow said:


> The last five or so days, the Warriors have not _deserved_ the presence of Steph Curry. All of his hard, brilliant work wasted by a team of chumps.
> 
> Klay Thompson is way too erratic of a player. I miss Brandon Rush so badly right now. David Lee's struggling with his shoulders. Jarrett Jack can be an excellent sixth man but he is shooting _way too much_ since his performances in the recent games vs. San Antonio and Minnesota. Got no problem with anything Landry's been doing. Barnes is cool, too; but the team has to figure out how to incorporate him into plays down low (_especially_ against a team like the 76ers!), and when some of the other guys have the turnover bug, he gets it, too, no surprise as a rookie.
> 
> But Thompson and Jack have lately been killing the Dubs. The turnovers, the low percentage shots, the overall clunky approach. At least Thompson made some shots from distance tonight, but it hardly negates the bad stuff. I'm hugely grateful for Curry's level of play this past week, but it's infuriating how much of it has been utterly wasted.


I was reading an article on GSOM on SBN lately that really looking at it, Klay breaks down in the 4th Q's because he is tired and doesn't have Rush to take some of his minutes. That injury killed us.


----------



## Notorious

Curry wasn't that great against Boston on Friday :bron2 #BRADLEY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Jon Snow said:


> I was reading an article on GSOM on SBN lately that really looking at it, Klay breaks down in the 4th Q's because he is tired and doesn't have Rush to take some of his minutes. That injury killed us.


you're telling me a 23 year old in his second season can't average 35 minutes per game without getting tired int eh fourth. Kobe averages near 40 and he's in his 17th season. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Kobe gets tired in the 4th too. Would be the only explanation for his shitty shooting percentages in crunch time throughout his career :bron2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Allowance? Are you mistaking it with Klay letting his dad handle his money like a financial advisor?


no, i mean an allowance, like a 12 year old kid taking the trash out for cash. let's go thunder.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

nah, that's probably because of the constant pressure they put on him throughout his entire career. not so easy to score when everyone is doubling you and no one else on the team is a reliable scorer from the perimeter. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious

Excuses, excuses.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

bradley will lock kobe the fuck up, though i'm sure he'll foul out sometime in the 4th.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

hows the knicks/heat game? I missed the first quarter.

edit: Melo with 17 points out of 22? :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> you're telling me a 23 year old in his second season can't average 35 minutes per game without getting tired int eh fourth. Kobe averages near 40 and he's in his 17th season. :kobe


Kobe also gets shady off season blood cycling shit done in Germany :side:


----------



## Notorious

Kobe goes to the same doctor as A-Rod & Armstrong, Stax.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Jason Kidd.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Shump was injured on the same date as Rose. ROSE=BITCH.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

also Wilson Chandler should start over Gallo. Gallo has not proved that he can be consistent whatsoever and it's time to give Chandler a chance at starting with Gallo coming over the bench.

Knicks are 14-18 within the 3 point line. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

I feel bad for Wilson as I think he's better than Gallo and could start on a lot of other teams in the league.

Also if I'm not mistaken he's upset in Denver and requested a trade prior to the deadline.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I really don't understand why they're so hesitant on giving him a chance. Gallo hasn't proven anything so why not see how Chandler can do on the starting line up. Coach Karl is awful these days with rotations and basically everything else, so I don't expect to see it happen.


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook :lmao

Dresses like your typical GQ/Complex hipster.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

And LOL at Royce White getting ejected from his D-League game that he drove 34 hours for.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

can someone tell me WHY Bosh shows NO DESIRE to grab a fucking rebound. this guy is awful at rebounding and it bothers me to no end as he's on my fantasy team and it just makes no sense seeing as they usually play small with him as the biggest guy.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Heat put Knicks in place. Now for what should be another great game Thunder/Clippers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

also knicks cost themselves this game more than anythin miami did. LEGIT. they were missing WIDE OPEN shots over and over and those turnovers cost them badly. I could still see them easily taking Miami in a 7 game series, not saying they would be the favorites, but I could see it happening.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

i can't wait to see fisher on the floor. how in the world can you put fisher, jackson, and martin on the floor, but lamb can't get any playing time? brooks and his crush on veterans is disgusting. 

i'm so glad jon barry isn't doing this game i can actually listen to commentary.


----------



## WWE

Lol Smith just jacked up contested 3's. Good job NY. Next 5 games for Miami are Minnesota, Orlando, Portland, Indiana, then Atlanta. I can see the streak going to 17 and stopping at Indiana. But hey anything can happen

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Yeah, Heat going to have trouble with the Pacers. 2nd best team in the East, big and can play great defense. Doubt the Pacers/Bulls game makes it out of the 70s


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Dam can someone beat the Heat please?


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The Kings could use Chandler or Gallo, i can't even remember the last time they had a consistent starting SF.
I don't see the Nuggets getting out of the first round though, they don't have that go to guy.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Thunder are taking it to the Clippers. Kevin Durant and Lebron James need to meet in the finals like 4 or 5 more times, it's good for the NBA. The new Bird/Magic in the making, if they can both deliver. As long as the Thunder can get past the Spurs one more time.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Freeloader said:


> As long as the Thunder can get past the Spurs one more time.


That's a tough task for as well as that team is playing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> Westbrook :lmao
> 
> Dresses like your typical GQ/Complex hipster.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


GQ dress classy. He's 100% Hipster


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Freeloader said:


> Thunder are taking it to the Clippers. Kevin Durant and Lebron James need to meet in the finals like 4 or 5 more times, it's good for the NBA. The new Bird/Magic in the making, if they can both deliver. As long as the Thunder can get past the Spurs one more time.


please don't compare 2 top 7 players, on the two most prestigious franchises, between the two biggest teams in the history of basketball, in one of the biggest rivalries in sports to Thunder and Heat.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Stall_19 said:


> That's a tough task for as well as that team is playing.


The problem with SPurs is fatigue, especially towards the end of the Playoffs in WCF, like we all saw last year. If they can figure that out, not even Thunder can stop them


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> please don't compare 2 top 7 players, on the two most prestigious franchises, between the two biggest teams in the history of basketball, in one of the biggest rivalries in sports to Thunder and Heat.


In case you haven't noticed, Lebron is doing things that nobody in NBA history has done before. The guy is for real, and he has a shot to run of a few titles in a row. Durant is the best choice to be his rival, and their youth makes a rivalry possible. 

This doesn't mean they would be *as good* as the 80's Lakers and Celtics, mind you.

Clippers have stormed back. Nice.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Wade, Bosh, and possibly Westbrook might make the HOF one day with Durant and Lebron. That's a might. Lakers/Celtics in the 80s were teams filled with HOF players and that played some fantastic basketball. Mind you I said 2 top 7 players because Magic/Bird were the headliners, but Kareem is alsoa top 7 player and their supporting case were filled with other players that belong in the top 50 of all time. :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Let's go CLippers!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

magic saying wade might go to the hall of the fame negates his post


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Ibaka should get suspended for that hit on Griffin. It's only right since Wade got suspended because of what he did to Sessions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



IMPULSE said:


> magic saying wade might go to the hall of the fame negates his post


I meant Westbrook might make it in one day and by that I totally mean he already has like a 05% percent of making it. Any consistent all teamer/all star makes it. Wade and Bosh are guaranteed to get in.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

It's way too easy to get in the NBA HOF imo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I'd rather it be easy to get in the HOF like the NBA than have ridiculous HOF voters like the MLB does.

With that being said. There's only like 15 active players who if they retired right now would make the HOF.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> I'd rather it be easy to get in the HOF like the NBA than have ridiculous HOF voters like the MLB does.
> 
> With that being said. There's only like 15 active players who if they retired right now would make the ASG.


THAT WOULDN'T EVEN BE POSSIBLE. :kobe7


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Did you mean HOF? lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The post clearly says HOF :side:


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> I'd rather it be easy to get in the HOF like the NBA than have ridiculous HOF voters like the MLB does.
> 
> With that being said. There's only like 15 active players who if they retired right now would make the HOF.


Duncan
Kobe
LeBron
Wade
Allen
Pierce
Garnett
Dirk
Dwight
Nash
Parker
Hill
Billups
Melo 
Pau
Manu
Bosh

Last 5 are maybes


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

And also lol at BObcats right now down by almost 40


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

How are Bosh and Pau maybes, especially Pau?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Pau isn't, you're right
Melo & Billups both have better cases than Bosh to get in imo. Billups with a FMVP & Melo with his NCAA run


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Ether said:


> Duncan
> Kobe
> LeBron
> Wade
> Allen
> Pierce
> Garnett
> Dirk
> Dwight
> Nash
> Parker
> Hill
> Billups
> Melo
> Pau
> Manu
> Bosh
> 
> Last 5 are maybes


I'd say the locks are:
1. KG
2. Pierce
3. Kidd
4. Ray
5. Bosh
6. LeBron
7. Wade
8. Carter
9. Dirk
10. Duncan
11. Manu
12. Parker
13. Kobe
14. Pau
15. Nash

Chauncey is a 50/50.

Then you have the guys like Melo, Dwight, CP3 and Durant who will all probably establish themselves as locks within the next few years.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Ether said:


> Duncan
> Kobe
> LeBron
> Wade
> Allen
> Pierce
> Garnett
> Dirk
> Dwight
> Nash
> Parker
> Hill
> Billups
> Melo
> Pau
> Manu
> Bosh
> 
> Last 5 are maybes


Vince Carter/Jason Kidd/Tracy McGrady


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Completely forgot about Kidd
Why Vince? He has a case, yeah, but he isn't a lock. 
T-Mac, yeah. He has a better case than Vince imo, Vince has him on longevity but Mcgrady>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> in peak


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

yall dont think Marion is getting in? Deron Williams will also probably get in and CP3. Once again, ASG and all team appearances mean a lot when it comes that shit, you don't NEED a ring.


ALSO ALLEN FUCKING IVERSON. A TO THE FUCKING I. THE FUCKING ANSWER. FUCK.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

If Deron keeps up his current production, then he has no chance. I'd vote for Penny before him. Marion just misses the cut, and give CP3 like 2 more years and yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> yall dont think Marion is getting in? Deron Williams will also probably get in and CP3. Once again, ASG and all team appearances mean a lot when it comes that shit, you don't NEED a ring.
> 
> 
> ALSO ALLEN FUCKING IVERSON. A TO THE FUCKING I. THE FUCKING ANSWER. FUCK.


Iverson hasn't been in the NB in years, which is why I didn't mention him.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I consider AI already retired, even though he hasn't officially announced it. He lost his last chance by not accepting that D-League offer


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Vince is a lock due to him being an 8x All-Star, everyone who has that many except for one player who played in like the 50's has made it in the HOF. The ones who haven't like Shaq & A.I., will make it soon as they're eligible.

Marion is a 25/75. He might get in a long time from now. But I highly doubt he makes it in.

Of course A.I. will make it in. That's pretty much a no-brainer. But we're talking about active players and AI is pretty much retired.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Thoughts on AMAR'E?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Idk. He's an interesting case. I put him in the same tier as the likes of Marion & Chauncey, except they both have a better chance due to having a ring, and in Chauncey's case, a Finals MVP.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> Idk. He's an interesting case. I put him in the same tier as the likes of Marion & Chauncey, except they both have a better chance due to having a ring, and in Chauncey's case, a Finals MVP.


This


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

76ers just lost to Wizards, man I feel bad for Collins esp with the whole Bynum thing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Collins will quit the job after this season.

#LOLPHILLY
#ALLINFORBYNUM


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/hof_prob.html


^^those are pretty interesting.


why do you say that, Notorious?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Carmelo #13 and Nash #19?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> Collins will quit the job after this season.
> 
> #LOLPHILLY
> #ALLINFORBYNUM


Bynum is hilarious, because he truly does not give a fuck


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/hof_prob.html
> 
> 
> ^^those are pretty interesting.
> 
> 
> why do you say that, Notorious?


It's pretty obvious Collins is unhappy coaching the 76ers.

And I say LOLPhilly because they traded an All-Star in Iggy, got rid of their 6th man and traded pretty good prospects in Vucevic & Harkless for a rental of Andrew Bynum who will likely play no games for them this season. And if it even isn't a rental of Bynum, then they're gonna give a huge contract to a guy with degenerative knees. Either way, it's a lose-lose for Philly.


----------



## Xile44

Houston's offense is insane


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Notorious said:


> It's pretty obvious Collins is unhappy coaching the 76ers.
> 
> And I say LOLPhilly because they traded an All-Star in Iggy, got rid of their 6th man and traded pretty good prospects in Vucevic & Harkless for a rental of Andrew Bynum who will likely play no games for them this season. And if it even isn't a rental of Bynum, then they're gonna give a huge contract to a guy with degenerative knees. Either way, it's a lose-lose for Philly.


CAPTAIN HINDSIGHT.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Has this been posted? :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Seeing JR with twitter makes me wish it was around during Reggie/Payton/Bird/Barkley/etc


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Reggie would have been banned from twitter.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

:banplz: :reggie

Oh man that would have been awesome


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

also see, IMPULSE. The Spurs are the definition of a NEXT MAN UP TEAM, that includes Tony Parker. he went down and the team stepped up, they had 30 assists tonight which just proves that they're an all around good passing team and just have great ball movement in general due to POP.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> CAPTAIN HINDSIGHT.


It was a shitty trade for Philly.

Orlando & Denver look like the only winners of the Dwight trade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

once again, CAPTAIN HINDSIGHT. after the trade happened everyone thought the Lakers were the major winners(which they were, see Bynum) and Philly for getting Bynum. no one would have predicted bynum missing this whole season after playing nearly all of the last one. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Bynum missing all of the season? Nah, not many would've predicted that.

However, Bynum dealing with significant injury issues? Yeah that's so shocking :kobe


----------



## #Mark

Ether said:


> Seeing JR with twitter makes me wish it was around during Reggie/Payton/Bird/Barkley/etc


Payton with a twitter :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Barkley with a twitter account would've been gold. 

"I'm not a role model... Just because I dunk a basketball doesn't mean I should raise your kids."


----------



## Arcade

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Rockets score 135 points. Damn.


----------



## WWE

Damn spurs smacked Detroit by 39 without tony Parker.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Let's see if Lakers can stay in the race with a win


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

That was a close game. I can't help but feel that the outcome would have been different tonight if Chicago had a day off before the game and Boozer played more. I also know the series would have been much different if Rose was healthy.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Aid180 said:


> That was a close game. I can't help but feel that the outcome would have been different tonight if Chicago had a day off before the game and Boozer played more. I also know the series would have been much different if Rose was healthy.


Agree with you there, now we have to play Spurs


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Pistons doing a nice job of tanking. Top 10 pick and hopefully a 3 that can score.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

SHABAZZ ^

Marcus Smart to Orlando, plz. Dude's a 6-4, 225 pound PG, averaging 14.6 Points, 5.6 Rebounds, 4.3 Assists, 2.8 Steals, and 0.8 Blocks. His shooting %'s are bad, but considering he's putting up numbers like that as a Freshman, you can overlook that. DAT SIZE, man. After having Jameer at PG for so long, I can't imagine having someone who's as good of a defender with as much size as Smart.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

kobe channeling his inner big baby with that spitting display


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Arcade said:


>


:kobe7


----------



## WWE

Every time it looks like lebron gets hurt. He just ends up going straight beast mode

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

cause he sold his soul to the devil. either that or he takes steroids.


----------



## peep4life

Im convinced a bunch of the league uses steroids..how else does Kobe play at this level with all the mileage on his legs..the nba doesn't really test

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

effort. :kobe


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Kobe proved why he's 2nd best player in NBA tonight. I hate Westbrook but the last 4-5 game he has been OKC best all around player.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*


----------



## Myst

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



peep4life said:


> Im convinced a bunch of the league uses steroids..*how else does Kobe play at this level with all the mileage on his legs*..the nba doesn't really test
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kobe5


Kobe has been such a beast this year and that dunk was NASTY!


----------



## Dub

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The fucking hang time on that dunk was so sweet.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Myst said:


> :kobe5
> 
> 
> Kobe has been such a beast this year and that dunk was NASTY!


Greatest Laker of all time. We all are not worthy.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I'm curious if Serge Ibaka will be suspended 1 game for his low blow hit on Griffin.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Kobe doesn't get older..he just get's better. :kobe7


----------



## Tater

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The Lakers won today to pull to .500 for the first time all year. Don't let the win fool you though, because it was a terrible win. Kobe went hero ball in the 4th and killed team ball. He was basically playing 1 on 5 ball to close the game. That might have gotten them a win at home against the Hawks but it's the kind of play that will get them killed against some of the better teams in the league. I seriously hated to root for them in this game because Kobe more or less gave a big FU to his teammates. If they are ever going to be a serious contender, Kobe is going to have to take an ego check and start trusting his teammates. If not, making the playoffs will mean nothing because they will be one and done when they get there with him playing like this.

For the record, I only root for the Lakers now because of a 10+ year loyalty to Steve Nash.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Posterizer said:


> Kobe doesn't get older..he just get's better. :kobe7


#Vino is what Kobe calls himself now on twitter. He is like fine whine he get's better with age and never ages. :kobe3


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Tater said:


> The Lakers won today to pull to .500 for the first time all year. Don't let the win fool you though, because it was a terrible win. Kobe went hero ball in the 4th and killed team ball. He was basically playing 1 on 5 ball to close the game. That might have gotten them a win at home against the Hawks but it's the kind of play that will get them killed against some of the better teams in the league. I seriously hated to root for them in this game because Kobe more or less gave a big FU to his teammates. If they are ever going to be a serious contender, Kobe is going to have to take an ego check and start trusting his teammates. If not, making the playoffs will mean nothing because they will be one and done when they get there with him playing like this.
> 
> For the record, I only root for the Lakers now because of a 10+ year loyalty to Steve Nash.


Ah so not true Lakers fan just an bandwagon jumper because of Nash rooting for (single player). Anyways, Kobe went into hero mode cause his teammates kept missing open shots and the defense the Hawks were playing on Kobe. If going match up with bigger body on him he will drive right pass you to the hole. MDA deserves some blame for making this game so close. Team was leading by 10 5 minutes into the first quarter. Team was playing good defense. Out of the blue he benches MWP and Earl clark for Meeks and Jamison and guess what, Hawks get on the run. 

It was so stupid. Your offense is fine, your defense is fine, nobody's tired, life is good, you call a timeout and bench two of your best defenders. 

Watch that first quarter again, I was shocked. D'Antoni is still ridiculously bad and without a legendary Bryant . Lakers rotation's defense was bad all game long. We lucked out in the end with few bounces are way with Josh Smith fumbling the pass almost went out of bounds. This game proves he's one of the greats at age 34. Nash been good lately but than last week or so has been played pretty bad one game where he went 1-11 or so. Combine with all turnovers and some bad passing. I love Nash but let's be real here. Lakers are at .500% record in large part because of Kobe play this season.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



> KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing
> Atlanta's Al Horford on @kobebryant: "There's a reason why he's the best player in the game."


I've always liked Horford.


----------



## WWE

Turns out Miami is 16-1 when Chris Anderson plays, wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Cycloneon said:


> Turns out Miami is 16-1 when Chris Anderson plays, wow.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I miss that crazy fuck.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Good god.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

anyone else loving the fact that the Warriors are collapsing? DAT SIG BET. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

They'll still make the playoffs. They've got a big home stretch coming up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> anyone else loving the fact that the Warriors are collapsing? DAT SIG BET. :mark:


Yup lol. It wouldn't surprise me if Warriors fall all the way out of the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

It would surprise me


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

why? their schedule is rather easy, they have home games, but they've also finally come back down to reality which sadly has them as not a very good team without BOGUT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The Cavs are shitting on the Knicks right now without Waiters, Zeller & Vaj.

Speights was a great pickup for them. And UNCLE LUKE is balling. TJChurch would be proud.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

melo is so embarrased he tripped over his own 2 feet, he pulled the injury angle, and is now keeping himself out of the game. unreal


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Chillez said:


> I've always liked Horford.


:lmao right. That's quite a hyperbole there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

I swear J.R. Smith never passes the ball once he gets it.

And the Cavs better not choke this game away. They were up by 20+ at one point FFS.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

MDA must be coaching this game for the Knicks, we're playing like it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Hopefully Kyrie will start getting the SUPERSTAR treatment from refs like Rose did three years ago. By that I mean more free throw attempts and more fouls given.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

DAT HUSTLE


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

CHANDLER DA GAWD


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nb...t-howard-left-los-angeles-211231734--nba.html

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Can't believe Cleveland choked this game.

I don't know why they stopped going to Speights in the 2nd half, when he torched the Knicks in the 1st half. And Kyrie having an off game didn't help but still choking a 20+ point lead is inexcusable.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Come on Minnesota


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Chandler once again outplaying Gallo. #FREECHANDLER #FIRECOACHKARL


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

...................... 15 in a row.... damn heat. can we just give them the title and start the off season?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Another win by the heat. Who the hell can beat them in a 7 game series. They are having tons of fun playong together.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Man Fuck the Heat. Hope Pacers beat them in the playoffs


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Pacers, Knicks, Spurs, and the LAKERS.

I don't understand why people are all of sudden discreditting the Knicks against the Heat just because Heat had to pull off a come back from behind win just to beat them and got owned the first two meetings. The only reason they lost yesterday is because the Knicks, JR in particular, kept missing open baskets.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Championships aren't won in March. If they were, we'd have been talking about the 2012 NBA Champions, the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

JR was awful yesterday and he knew it, was going on rants on twitter and insulting anyone who critiqued him lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The Pacers won't beat the Heat in the playoffs. Their offense is too bad and they're not a good road team.
I don't like the Knicks chances either due to their inconsistent defense and the fact that they live and die by the three.
lollakers

The Spurs have the best chance of any team IMO.

The Heat aren't locks for anything, but it's pretty obvious they're the favorites.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Don't doubt the LAKERS. they just have to get there...and play defense...with Pringles as the coach...RIP LAKERS...:bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The Lakers best chance of getting out of the 1st round is if they somehow get the 6th seed and face the Clippers. I think they match up well with them and them having homecourt for an entire series should benefit them :side:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Soupman Prime said:


> Another win by the heat. Who the hell can beat them in a 7 game series. They are having tons of fun playong together.


exactly



Posterizer said:


> Man Fuck the Heat. Hope Pacers beat them in the playoffs


i hope so too but its unlikely



Showtime said:


> Pacers, Knicks, Spurs, and the LAKERS.


no. hell no. they arent in the east and would have to beat the thunder. they wont even make the playoffs.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

so i guess that just leaves one team who can take down the heat...

the celtics!!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

C'mon, Warriors. You lose tonight at home against the Craptors and... I'll... eh...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

NBA refs are such a joke. Serge Ibaka got a flagrant one for punching Blake Griffin in the nuts yesterday, but this got a flagrant two tonight...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

The refs are retards? Nah, I think they were well aware of what they were doing. :stern


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

lol flop.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Why do I get the feeling Ray Allen only went after him cause he's small


----------



## Notorious

Favors & Kanter both got 30+ minutes tonight. The result?

Favors puts up 23/15, Kanter has 18/10.

The Jazz really are morons if they choose to bring back Jefferson & Millsap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Should have traded them both. If anything, for future first round picks for stronger drafts.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Kanter and Favors were both third overall draft selections. They are both talented as fuck with high potentials. They're both being played from the bench in favour of guys who have already reached their ceilings and their ceilings are nowhere close to the ceilings of Favors/Kanter. In fact, they also have Burks on the bench who could also make for a good player given the time. With all this young talent, the Jazz sure are stupid as fuck when it comes to utilizing it. Would it really be so awful to miss the playoffs this year after trading away Jefferson and Millsap for a brighter future? Not to mention this only makes Favors resent the franchise seeing as he wanted more starter minutes at the beginning of the year and clearly has not received them. Kanter won't like coming off the bench for much longer either.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

They'll both get done in sign and trades this off season


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Showtime said:


> Kanter and Favors were both third overall draft selections. They are both talented as fuck with high potentials. *They're both being played from the bench in favour of guys who have already reached their ceilings and their ceilings are nowhere close to the ceilings of Favors/Kanter.* In fact, they also have Burks on the bench who could also make for a good player given the time. With all this young talent, the Jazz sure are stupid as fuck when it comes to utilizing it. Would it really be so awful to miss the playoffs this year after trading away Jefferson and Millsap for a brighter future? Not to mention this only makes Favors resent the franchise seeing as he wanted more starter minutes at the beginning of the year and clearly has not received them. Kanter won't like coming off the bench for much longer either.


Are you sure? At Al Jeffs ceiling he was averaging 23 and 11. So you're telling me Favors or Kanter can average a lot more than 23 and 11 for the whole season? I like both but AL was a beast in minnesota. yea, he was basically a one man team but i don't think favors or kanter can average a lot more than 23 and 11 for a whole season. Maybe close, but not more.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

'CEILINGS'

Tell me, Showtime, how do you measure one's 'ceiling'?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

the jazz have had tons of time to trade them and haven't. sign and trades are incredibly difficult as well so i don't see that happening. just let millsap go as they already missed out on getting anything for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



StarzNBarz said:


> Are you sure? At Al Jeffs ceiling he was averaging 23 and 11. So you're telling me Favors or Kanter can average a lot more than 23 and 11 for the whole season? I like both but AL was a beast in minnesota. yea, he was basically a one man team but i don't think favors or kanter can average a lot more than 23 and 11 for a whole season. Maybe close, but not more.


those numbers are inflated due to him being the only serviceable player on a terrible team. they both play better defense than him already and Jefferson is a blackhole on offense which neither of them seem to be. Al really isn't that good of a big man, his numbers just tell a lie.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

When do we find out of Ibaka is suspended? Hoping he's out when my Lakers play them


----------



## Chillez

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Doddsy_V1 said:


> When do we find out of Ibaka is suspended?* Hoping he's out when my Lakers play them*


I hope so too. We are going need all help we can get to beat them tomorrow in OKC.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*






This is probably the best one yet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Can we please change the thread title to "Monta Ellis have it all."?

If you don't know where that comes from...






Btw, he's played great since the Bucks acquired Redick. Maybe he does have it all? :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

Have or has? :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*

MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!


----------



## WWE

*Re: Arrive. #TripDub. Leave. #DatNoahSWAG*



Aid180 said:


> This is probably the best one yet.


Wow, and to think that the Heat just beat down the Timberwolves to. :bosh4


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So Ibaka doesn't get suspended for punching Griffin in the balls but these plays were all suspension-worthy this season alone:

















Conclusion? The NBA is so retarded and inconsistent with the way they discipline players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

ROSE now listed as day-to-day :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Who would you rather have if you're the Bulls - A'Mare or Boozer?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Easily Boozer.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

That's what I thought. I've heard a couple of rumors, probably with little substance to them and more speculation from these shitty journalists, about A'Mare getting dealt to the Bulls in the offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't see the Bulls trading Boozer for a player on the same contract that's worse than him. If anything, I'd see them trading Boozer for a guy to backup Taj since you know, they just signed him to a big contract extension.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Boozer over Amar'e easily.

Good news about Rose. The talk must stop now. It's time for him to play ball.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Rose represents his and the Bulls' fans well, with his COWARDICE and BITCHINESS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Joel said:


> Boozer over Amar'e easily.
> 
> Good news about Rose. The talk must stop now. It's time for him to play ball.


From what Thibs said, it seems like now at this point the call is on Rose. Whenever he feels he's ready is when he'll play.

Should also note that his doctor said that part of his rehab from the surgery is that he must play games, he can't get to 100% without doing it.


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Ibaka not suspended for dat cup check? :kobe2


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



El Conquistador said:


> Who would you rather have if you're the Bulls - A'Mare or Boozer?


Booze.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

If World Peace would've did that Ibaka foul he would be banned for 30 games


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



El Conquistador said:


> That's what I thought. I've heard a couple of rumors, probably with little substance to them and more speculation from these shitty journalists, about A'Mare getting dealt to the Bulls in the offseason.


I'm also on the Booze cruise. Now if A'Mare came with Iman Shumpert, I might consider it.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I have no idea why the Thunder give Perkins minutes. He's terrible. I wonder how differently it would have been if the Tyson Chandler trade went through....


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

^^Wow that would have been a force.

I actually want Lakers to make the playoffs, they're way more interesting than Utah


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



StarzNBarz said:


>


I can't stand that guy. Bruce Blitz is an idiot.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Westbrook went off on us. He had great all around game. Congrats to the Thunder.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> I can't stand that guy. Bruce Blitz is an idiot.


LeBron is just genetically superior to us mortals.

:lelbron


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Boozer over Amare?...why?


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Back to rant a bit, because these kind of games get me frustrated.

Lakers were actually down just five points midway through the 4th, after being down nearly 20...but then the Thunder just started to focus solely on Bryant, and the rest of the team collapsed. 

Dwight didn't get one shot in the second half. That's ridiculous. He was 1-7 going into the half.

Nash was also 1-7 at halftime, but came out in the third on a mission, disappeared completely in the fourth (one shot).

Check this out: game was unofficially over at the four-minute mark, when Ibaka hit a corner three (and I threw the remote). From the start of the fourth, to that point...

Artest 3PT shot: missed (11:07)
Meeks 3PT shot: missed (10:43)
Artest 3PT shot: made (9:23)
Blake jumper: missed (8:40)
Bryant 3PT shot: missed (8:07)
Artest jumper: made (7:52)
Bryant layup: made (7:17)
Artest 3PT shot: made (6:44)
Nash 3PT shot: made (6:14)
Artest 3PT shot: missed (5:17)
Bryant jumper: missed (4:43)
Nash 3PT shot: missed (4:05)
Artest layup: missed (3:52)

Eight threes in eight minutes. Artest took six of our 13 shot attempts. Kobe and Nash took a combined five, Howard zero.

There's nothing wrong with this offense? Just because we score points and are probably still in the top 10 in ORtg doesn't mean we aren't having problems on that end of the court.

Ron Artest is NOT a legitimate second scoring option on this team. He takes more shots per game than Nash and Dwight, and nearly as many as Gasol when he was healthy (behind by 0.2 shots per game). 

How much more crystal-clear does it have to get that this coach of ours is an idiot? D'Antoni wanted to bring in Raja Bell? Of course he did! There's another five or six threes jacked up every night.

We cannot defend, and that won't change because we don't have a defensive-minded coach, a horrible defender in Nash, an incredibly-bad bench in regards to total and individual defense, and Ron Artest is declining in that area as well. So, the one thing we SHOULD be able to do, that SHOULD come natural to us...scoring the ball...needs attention. 

Without Kobe facilitating, we have nothing but a PG, beyond what he was during his MVP seasons, trying to hit shooters in the chest with passes. We have Marcin Gortat down low, a collection of guys who think it's okay to fire airball threes and cause fast breaks, and Kobe turning into Shannon Brown each time Nash has the ball. It's the same Phoenix Suns team that Nash led to a fishing pond back in April 2012.

So hard to watch these guys fall to the top eight teams in the West...does it really matter who we play, at this point? If Howard isn't going to P&R with Nash, if Nash is going to feed shooters all game long, if Artest is going to try and facilitate off the dribble OR play video game basketball until his shot is blocked, and if Kobe is going to be the only one on the floor that wants to contribute EVERY SINGLE QUARTER of the game...we are no better than your typical lottery team.


----------



## Notorious

Showtime said:


> Boozer over Amare?...why?


Because at this point in their careers, Boozer is a better and more productive player?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

You take Boozer simply because he's making around $47 million in these last three seasons of his deal. Amare has $65 million and three years to go (both contracts including this season). No argument, money-wise.

However, strictly based on play...it's not that far apart. For entertainment purposes, I'll make the argument for Amare. 

The Bulls are top 10 in the league in rebounding. You can replace Boozer with a lesser-rebounder in Amare, but gain a LOT of ground with Stoudemire's high FG% (which is around 59%). Amare wants to get to the rim, and that's the difference between the two players.

Currently, Chicago is 24th in FG%...and that is killer. An incredible defensive team who can't put the ball in the bucket...sounds like a team that can't stop Miami. When Rose returns, sure...that will help...but they were just 12th in FG% last season.

This Bulls teams is designed to score in many different ways. Hinrich, Robinson, and Belinelli are all three good 3PT shooters, but usually get caught up taking contested threes, or shots out of rhythm...so because of this, Chicago is a bottom 10 3PT shooting team in the NBA. They also have guys who fall in love with jumpers, including Joakim Noah and the other bigs.

Not a single player on the Chicago Bulls is shooting 49% or better from the floor, despite being the 3rd-4th best team in the East (Miami, Indiana, and Boston could knock them out of the playoffs as it stands, no Rose...not sure about the Knicks right now).

Insert Rose, and you'll probably see Boozer's FG% climb back up a bit, probably Noah's, but I'm not going to say it will be THAT high. Rose won't be the same player when he first sneaks back into the five, and the team won't have enough time to adjust to the small things Rose can't do anymore.

Defensively...neither are worth mentioning, but Amare contests more shots, and with Thibodeau on the sidelines, I think the Bulls can benefit from that as much as they do Boozer making attempts to body others down low.

Amare can make the Bulls a better, more efficient offensive team...especially when you put him on the floor with someone like Hinrich, which could also help Kirk out. Less rebounding, but I think you COULD cover that up by playing Taj Gibson a bit more, which you would be able to do if you decide to play Stoudemire 25 minutes a night until he has worked his way into form and has learned the playbook.

But then, again, comes the money and the health...and that's where you likely stick with the familiar dog.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Spurs have had multiple 10+ winning streaks as well as a bunch of other win streaks while resting their starters and yet I never saw a thing and yet these heat douches are everywhere.


----------



## Notorious

The Heat are the best team in the league, bring in the most ratings, have the best player in the world and play in a big market. What do you expect?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Spurs are record wise the best team in the league. Don't give me your shit. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

They've been the best team in the NBA record-wise for the past three years and have no Finals appearances to show for it. Regular season win/loss record doesn't translate to best team.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

It also helps when, in crunch time, all the calls go your way. I swear anytime D Wade or LeBron miss a shot, they think it's because they've been fouled and they usually get the call, it absolutely sickens me. Most of the top stars do it, but with them and the likes of Melo and a few others it's just worse.

Also, Miami by no means is a big market in terms of sports. The Heat games are only sold out on nights where they face the likes of the Lakers, Spurs, Thunder, etc. Other games, the crowd doesn't start filing in until late in the first, halfway through the second. It's south beach, that place is more about the parties and night life than a Heat basketball game, Marlins baseball game or Dolphins football game.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lebron is one of the few players who can say that they are the best while not having a HOF coach ever coaching them. Kobe and MJ had Phil. Duncan has Pop. Wade had Riley. Can you imagine how much better Lebron can be with a HOF coach?


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

not much better? 

Spo could go into the hall of fame for all we know btw.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

FUTURE WITH TEH GAMEWINNER!!

11-0 run to end the game and secure the victory. CELTIC! HOORAH! CELTIC! HOORAH! CELTIC! HOORAH! UBUNTU!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

kg with TWO key passes down the stretch. One to AB when we were down 2 with a min left and then the game winner to JEFF "F-in" Green!!!!! Down 9 with 4 mins left!! haha nice try pacers maybe next time


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Thanks Celtics for beating the Pacers.


----------



## SPCDRI

*It Took A Lot Of Courage For Westbrook to Come Out Of The Closet*

He's one of the very first high profile gay athletes. Commendable.
His press conference where he spoke about the "down low" and fear of
being who he was in sports culture ultimately not being enough for him
to remain living a lie was quite emotional. He hopes to be a role model to millions
of people ashamed, without reason, about a part of who they are. He has just joined the
Be A Star program and is working to stop gay-bashing and harassment the world over.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Damn Orlando :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

NBA refs are the complete fucking worst.

The Magic were screwed on so many levels tonight. Three fucking players fouling out, fuck outta here with that bullshit Stern. Really gotten to right now.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Come on Bulls!

Man Orlando must be guttered.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

David Stern gotta David Stern.

Extremely questionable calls in the final minute or so by those refs in the Orlando-Miami game, like *Notorious* says. Bah.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lakers down 10 to Hornets with 5 mins left. Lets see if they can come back. Lakers need to start winning now if they want to make playoffs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

They need to take advantge of these losses by Utah, otherwise they are going nowhere at this rate.


----------



## Ether

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

STAT with another great game, I can't recall one bad game he's had this year honestly. His defense is still STAT, but his offense is almost looking like he's back in Phoenix.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

It's tied now. Hornets are in the middle of an impressive choke job.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

MAMBA!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Stall_19 said:


> Refs are in the middle of an impressive rig job.


Fixed it for you! :stern


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

HAHAHAHAHAHA! I am so glad I decided to watch this game. Lol Hornets, so terrible. Get outscored 31-9 in the fourth. Oh man. Glad I'm not a Hornets fan, would have thrown my tv out the window.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:kobe2 :kobe2


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

David Stern is going to make sure the Heat break the all time win streak.

I didn't see the Heat game but i heard that the Magic jobbed to the refs.

And the Hornets choked worse than a porno star


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Ether said:


> STAT with another great game, I can't recall one bad game he's had this year honestly. His defense is still STAT, *but his offense is almost looking like he's back in Phoenix.*


He just needs to get the J TRAIN back on track


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

That performance down the stretch by the Hornets was just absolute comedy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

KOBE'S IN SHAPE. KOBE DA GOD. GOD GOD GOD.


----------



## WWE

StarzNBarz said:


> David Stern is going to make sure the Heat break the all time win streak.
> 
> I didn't see the Heat game but i heard that the Magic jobbed to the refs.
> 
> And the Hornets choked worse than a porno star


What is the all time win streak? I think it was like 33 with the Lakers. I don't even know

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

yeah, 33 set by chamberlain/west/goodrich back in 1972.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

surely 30 fouls has to be some type of record? I think it was Stephen A that said the Heat league was more impressive than the Blackhawks' point streak. even if his reasoning was absurdly stupid I would still disagree even if it was just against their 10 win streak as their streak doesn't get a helping hand from the refs every damn game. 


I had a good laugh when I saw Wade/Lebron bitching about Wade's suspension as if they aren't treated like actual kings by the nba already.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

WWE mention in the Houston Rockets game :lol


----------



## Ether

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kobe outscored the Hornets by himself in the 4th :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

What is Raptors' record with and without Bargs? At this point they should just amnesty him as I'm pretty sure they're FAR AND AWAY better without him.


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

he'll definitely be traded next season. just a matter of getting his trade value back to where it once was a year ago.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

they won't get anything of good quality for him and at this point they really don't need it. Rudy/Lowry/DeRozan/Val is a core you can feel quite good about. If Gay can develop a jumper and Val develops the way all the fans want him to then they'll be scary a lot sooner than people thought they would be. Not championship scary as I don't think they can contend with the Heat, but I think they could possibly make a run to ECF if the matchups are right in a few years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't see the Raptors doing anything significant as long as Rudy Gay is their #1 option.

Right now with the core they have and assuming players like Jonas and Ross reach some of their potential, they're a 2nd round exit at best to me.


----------



## #Mark

Lakers fans have no right to complain about bias by the refs and Stern. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Why? I've admitted my team gets biased from the refs and has for many years, as do most top teams which are in big markets, but nothing compares to the Heat's shit. Honestly the fouls are one thing, but Lebron never gets called for his COUNTLESS dribble violations which is just annoying to watch and makes some games unbearable.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Lakers get some favorable calls but nothing compares to the treatment the Heat get, especially LeBron and Wade. I think for as physical as LeBron plays averaging 1.5 fouls per game this season is unreal.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

*Kobe's Last 5 Games*

34.8 Ppg
7.2 Rpg
5.8 Apg
57% Fg

42/12/7/78% TS tonight. This is insane. Gawdbe. :kobe


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> LeBron is just genetically superior to us mortals.
> 
> :lelbron


You got that right. :bron


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:lmao

What in the world did I just watch?!

:lmao

Down 25 in the 2nd. Down 88-102 with 6:22 to play in the 4th. Close the game on a 20-0 run to win 108-102.

:lmao

Reeeeeeeeeedikulus!!!

:lmao

In related news, the Jazz lost in Cleveland and the Rockets lost in Dallas. The Lakers are now a game and a half behind Utah for the 8 seed and only 2 back of Houston in the 7 spot.

Dat 25 point comeback... :lmao



StarzNBarz said:


> I didn't see the Heat game but i heard that the Magic jobbed to the refs.


30 fouls on the Magic to 17 on the Heat. Magic killed them on the boards 45-33. Turnovers and steals were fairly even. Shooting percentages were fairly even. Heat win by 1. How, you ask? 31 free throws for the Heat to 12 for the Magic. 

Reminds me of game 2 of last year's ECF. http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=320530014


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yes, because guards that drive to the hoop for fouls make the refs one-sided


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Jon Snow said:


> Yes, because guards that drive to the hoop for fouls make the refs one-sided


It does when it's LeBron and he doesn't get called for traveling or D Wade when he flops untouched and gets the call.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Heat get 19 more free throws than Magic, Magic has 3 players foul out and a 5 foul on a player IN REGULATION
Miami by 1. THE STREAK LIVES! THE STREAK LIVES! AS GAWD AS MY WITNESS THE STREAK LIVES!

:stern :taker


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Dat Lakers game last night! :mark:



Jodie Meeks AND Kobe outscored the Pelican by themselves in the 4th! :jay2


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

WOATbrook


----------



## Coffey

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

J.R. Smith is on fire! The Raptor is back, baby!


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

This game has done little to dispel my belief that the Knicks play better with Amare or Melo instead of both of them together.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Stoudemire playing amazing aswell, had a beast block in the 3rd.

Knicks doing well without Melo so far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

they usually do without the cancer that plagues them. :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Smith is on fire right now, could get 40+


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't know why the NBA insists on saying Kevin Durant is 6'9. He's 6'11 at worst. He's almost the same height as Tyson Chandler. They also still list Paul George as 6'8 despite the fact that he's 6'10 and KG as 6'11 when he's about 7'1.

I really don't see the purpose of lying about player's heights.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



MetalX said:


> Stoudemire playing amazing aswell, had a beast block in the 3rd.
> 
> Knicks doing well without Melo so far.


Block was unreal!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Pretty sure if you breathe on Kevin Durant it's a foul.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

he's been average as of late and lives off the line. the rip move killed all the knick fans, they had no where to shop after he gave k-mart that cheap deal. that five foul discount move that pissed a ton of people off. 

:lmao at smith choosing a difficult shot over an open lane. the stretch where ibaka made new york's rim his nest was fantastic. TNT should schedule wizards game so they can show up top teams.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Can Denver finish 3rd?


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Can Denver finish 3rd?


2 1/2 back with 19 to play. It's doable.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Nuggets look scary good lately. They're a lot of fun to watch. The have won like seven in a row now, I think.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Coffey said:


> The Nuggets look scary good lately. They're a lot of fun to watch. The have won like seven in a row now, I think.


They've got the best home court advantage in the league. If they can figure out how to translate that to road games, they would be a legit threat.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*






Haters gonna hate


----------



## Notorious

I think the Nuggets finish 4th and beat Memphis in the 1st round. And I could see them upsetting the Spurs in the 2nd, but it would all depend on if they can win on the road.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Duncan vs McGee :mark:

... Koufos


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Cavs about to shut Kyrie Irving down for the season.

IT'S TIME. IT'S TIME. IT'S TANKIN TIME.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:mark: Getting to be time to start scooping up the good fantasy guys on tanking teams all-stars in fantasy


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Irving has been a little too injury-prone for my tastes his first two seasons. It's smart to shut him down if he's hurt, but it's not a good sign if an athletic point guard is going to get hurt several times a season and potentially not play when the team needs him. :rose1


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Derrick Rose has been cleared to return, he's expected to make his season debut either tonight or Sunday against LA per rotoworld.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Edit: Ok wait, ESPN is saying that Rose has been cleared to play but won't return until he can confidently dunk off his left foot.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

STOP GETTING MY HOPES UP NOTORIOUS! 

So he is allowed to play, but won't? Come on Derrick. Part of rehab is playing in games. That's your next step. Play in games. So play in some damn games before the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So he can dunk off his left foot....just not confidently? DBitch Rose.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

He's a puss. Fuck his camp. Completely commercialized Derrick and sold him out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't believe the Nuggets are as bad as their road record might indicate. They just started the season off with a ridiculous amount of road games which probably had them tired and fatigued in each game as most long road trips do.



Aid180 said:


> Irving has been a little too injury-prone for my tastes his first two seasons. It's smart to shut him down if he's hurt, but it's not a good sign if an athletic point guard is going to get hurt several times a season and potentially not play when the team needs him. :rose1


The only difference is that one is a true shooter while the other relies far more on his athletic ability. Kyrie would be fine if he lost some of his athletic touch, the same can't be said for Rose until he develops a shot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Bulls only have like 20 games left, he doesn't have that much time.

At this point he can either play the final 20 or so games and rehab or just sit out the season. And at the direction he's going, the latter is more likely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

sitting out the season would only solidify what I've been saying about him the last 2 years. TMAC HAS RISEN FROM CHINA AND PLACED HIS SOUL IN THE YOUNG DERRICK ROSE.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Showtime said:


> I don't believe the Nuggets are as bad as their road record might indicate. They just started the season off with a ridiculous amount of road games which probably had them tired and fatigued in each game as most long road trips do.


Not only that, but they also started off with a rough rotation and weren't as gelled as a team as they are now. Iggy and Lawson are both playing well and are working better together, Faried is becoming more efficient with his time and is nearly averaging a double double. Javale McGee is actually playing very efficiently with his limited time as well. If they continue this momentum, they will make a big splash in the playoffs.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

nuggets are interesting to watch. they're not particularly good at anything(besides being uptempo), but they're a great team, at the moment at least. i liked how mcgee handled himself during the interview with inside the nba, he wasn't gonna put shaq over.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



> he NBA and National Basketball Players Association are close to an agreement to test the blood of players for human growth hormone, according to sources.
> 
> Testing for HGH could begin as soon as the 13-14 NBA season.
> 
> NBA players are currently subject to six urine tests a year, two of which occur in the offseason.
> 
> Staff attorney Ron Klempner is directing the union on an interim basis. Sources insist HGH testing can proceed regardless, and the union can and will implement HGH tests before resolving its leadership issues.
> 
> David Stern expressed optimism at the All-Star Game that HGH testing would soon be agreed upon.


Goodnight Wade...


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

well then it's safe to say this is the year lebron will be peaking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

RIP HALF THE LEAGUE. BRING ON THE WHITE GUYS.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

kobe is the best :kobe3



Red Viper said:


> RIP HALF THE LEAGUE. BRING ON THE WHITE GUYS.


ur a ......


Rose is a pussy :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



shutupchico said:


> nuggets are interesting to watch. they're not particularly good at anything(besides being uptempo), but they're a great team, at the moment at least. i liked how mcgee handled himself during the interview with inside the nba, he wasn't gonna put shaq over.


HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE

TNT has Penny now?!


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

nah, it was just a one night thing, since chuck and kenny had the night off.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I think this report has everything to do with the Bulls organization laying down the gauntlet to Derrick. BJ, Reggie and his camp circumvent their frustration through the media and say he's not ready to play, what's the point of coming back to a cast of players that is inadequate, etc,. So, I think this report was the Bulls organization shoving it back at Derrick, which is brilliant. Thibs said Derrick's situation is day-to-day earlier in the week. Now, we have this report from a "higher-up" in the Bulls front office that provides extravagant details, including the citing of multiple medical opinions from medical doctor's, specialists and surgeons that all confirm Derrick is medically cleared.

It's getting ugly. Both camps are taking shots at one another. I like the Bulls organization retaliating like this. They've been secretive, respectful, and diligent when Derrick is really refusing to get back on the court with his battered teammates. 

Jamal Crawford recovered from an ACL in 6 months and 1 week.
Rubio was 250 days.
Baron Davis tore his ACL in college and became an elite PG in the NBA for a 3-5 period stretch.
Kendrick Perkins came back from an ACL in 180-190 days.

It's getting to the point where it is ridiculous. Derrick has been out for 302 days and counting. Time to man up or lose the respect of Chicago. All the good will he earned from me has completely faded.


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

wwf your thoughts on dwights comments about his old teammates


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



El Conquistador said:


> I think this report has everything to do with the Bulls organization laying down the gauntlet to Derrick. BJ, Reggie and his camp circumvent their frustration through the media and say he's not ready to play, what's the point of coming back to a cast of players that is inadequate, etc,. So, I think this report was the Bulls organization shoving it back at Derrick, which is brilliant. Thibs said Derrick's situation is day-to-day earlier in the week. Now, we have this report from a "higher-up" in the Bulls front office that provides extravagant details, including the citing of multiple medical opinions from medical doctor's, specialists and surgeons that all confirm Derrick is medically cleared.
> 
> It's getting ugly. Both camps are taking shots at one another. I like the Bulls organization retaliating like this. They've been secretive, respectful, and diligent when Derrick is really refusing to get back on the court with his battered teammates.
> 
> Jamal Crawford recovered from an ACL in 6 months and 1 week.
> Rubio was 250 days.
> Baron Davis tore his ACL in college and became an elite PG in the NBA for a 3-5 period stretch.
> Kendrick Perkins came back from an ACL in 180-190 days.
> 
> It's getting to the point where it is ridiculous. Derrick has been out for 302 days and counting. Time to man up or lose the respect of Chicago. All the good will he earned from me has completely faded.


Even Shumpert had an ACL tear late last season and came back by February. It does sound ridiculous at this point. 

Too bad Houston wouldn't except a Harden for Rose trade. (Note, Harden is my favorite player, so of course I would like this.)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Champ said:


> wwf your thoughts on dwights comments about his old teammates


Dwight is a bonafide idiot and any of the derogatory statements he makes should be discredited. I really want Jameer, JJ, Rashard, or someone else to come out and just ROAST him, but they're not classless enough to stoop down to the dumb n!gger's level.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Aid180 said:


> Even Shumpert had an ACL tear late last season and came back by February. It does sound ridiculous at this point.
> 
> Too bad Houston wouldn't except a Harden for Rose trade. (Note, Harden is my favorite player, so of course I would like this.)


I'm proud of the organization responding the way they have. Derrick has walked all over them and it's reprehensible to me. Maybe not to others, but to me it is. It's just a damn shame all the fond memories of DRose are clouded/masked by this whole dilemma. Not close to the Dwight saga, but I'm at the point where I might never look at Rose the same way, regardless of how high of a level he plays at in a comeback (whenever that may be).


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Gibson, Noah, Deng, Hamilton, and Hinrich among others have all been dinged up and hurt this season. Some of them have put off surgery this season for the good of the team. Some of them are playing near 40 minutes a night to help the team win. No one is 100%. Rose needs to come back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Pretty sure Deng has been putting off wrist surgery and playing with an injured wrist for the past two to three seasons.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

WWF what are your thoughts on you and I predicting all of this? Flex and these ******* finally catching up to what we've been preaching for YEARS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

What you've been preaching isn't really correct.

All you've said was a bunch of bullshit about Rose being the next T-Mac which still to this day isn't true. T-Mac is a guy who got injured every year, had no work ethic and couldn't lead his team past the 1st round.

This was Rose's first serious injury and he's hesitant on coming back due to him not wanting to get re-injured and him wanting to return playing at the same level as before the injury.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

If Rose is healthy and isn't playing because of lack of faith in his teammates or just because he is a giant pussy, I will have lost all respect for him. Now that he is cleared to play, he needs to get his ass on the court.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

if you really believe that bullshit about not wanting to come back due to getting re-injured then you really do need to get off his dick. He's been cleared and has had plenty of time to recover.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't fully believe anything. I'm just aware that recovering from an injury is both physical and mental. Just because Rose may be physically ready, doesn't mean he's mentally ready.

Labeling himself as this generation's T-Mac is still stupid regardless.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I agree, it is stupid. TMac at least had the balls to come back from his injuries.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

He did? I see you're misinformed about T-Mac.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Quick, switch the title of the thread to "T-Mac > Rose. Bulls = Scorned" So I can flip out over a joke title and start posting one-sided facts while ignoring the rest. :side:


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> ...recovering from an injury is both physical and mental. Just because Rose may be physically ready, doesn't mean he's *mentally ready*.


If that's the case, then he is just a giant pussy and not someone I'd want as the leader of my team. A leader of a team should be mentally tough and have a killer instinct. What he shouldn't be is scared to take the court after the injury has healed.

I am not ready to crucify him just yet though. Before all this happened, I liked Derrick Rose. It could be that this is the media blowing things out of proportion. It could be that he will be back on the court in the next week or two and playing like a true leader should be. If he does, then this is just all talk and will be forgotten. But if he continues to sit out when he could be helping his team...

It's still early March and he's been cleared to play. What happens next will go a long ways towards people's opinion about him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'll give him time.

I'll agree that the excuse of dunking off his left foot is lame as fuck considering he didn't even dunk that often last season.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

It's alright though. D-Rose can come back next week and in a month, we'll have Denver vs. Chicago for the Championship. :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

God I just want to see him come back ASAP.



> While Rose has cleared one important hurdle in his recovery, the former MVP still doesn't plan to return to action until he can "confidently dunk off his left foot," according to an ESPN Chicago report.


WHat kind of excuse is this, the other CHicago players mention before are all banged up but still continue to fight.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

If people bitched about Howard for putting off his return after he's was cleared to play then Rose should get the same treatment. I don't mind though. Players earn the right to look out for their self interests. This is a profession after all. If he want to look after his long term well being instead of the short term impact to the team then by all rights he should.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

What's up with all the hate for my dude D.Rose?

We got em locked up for at least 6 more yrs.

I'd rather have a healthy Rose then a rushed back Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Honestly to Bulls fans what would you prefer?

Rose come back now and him not ready and rusty and you guys are a 1st or 2nd round exit or he sit out the season and come back for the start of next season in better shape and you guys have a better shot at the title?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Honestly to Bulls fans what would you prefer?
> 
> Rose come back now and him not ready and rusty and you guys are a 1st or 2nd round exit or he sit out the season and come back for the start of next season in better shape and you guys have a better shot at the title?


Like i said I'd rather have a healthy Rose then a rusty Rose.

We got him for another 6 yrs. anyway.

That way if he does sit out til next season he'd be able to actually have a full off season to work out & be ready like he should.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Stall_19 said:


> If people bitched about Howard for putting off his return after he's was cleared to play then Rose should get the same treatment. I don't mind though. Players earn the right to look out for their self interests. This is a profession after all. If he want to look after his long term well being instead of the short term impact to the team then by all rights he should.


Actually Howard never put off his return? He actually returned like 3 months early.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> Actually Howard never put off his return? He actually returned like 3 months early.


And look how that turned out.

That's not the same Howard were accustomed to seeing.

As a long time Bulls fan & D.Rose fan I wouldn't want to see Rose like that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

One thing some people are neglecting to realize. Just because you're medically cleared to play doesn't mean you're healthy and able to perform at a normal level like you regularly would.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



CHIcagoMade said:


> And look how that turned out.
> 
> That's not the same Howard were accustomed to seeing.
> 
> As a long time Bulls fan & D.Rose fan I wouldn't want to see Rose like that.


yeah, except for the fact that Rose wouldn't be returning early. He's CLEARED.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Just because you're medically cleared to play doesn't mean you're healthy. Look at Dwight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Dwight came back early from his recovery time. Rose wouldn't be. Stop defending him. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

But he's still medically cleared.

Look at Shumpert. He's been medically cleared to play but he looks awful on the court and isn't healthy.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> yeah, except for the fact that Rose wouldn't be returning early. He's CLEARED.


He's still not ready mentally tho.

Who knows, that could potentially cause another injury.

If you're (not just you) a Derrick Rose fan or Bulls fan you wouldn't question his decision.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Flex has been firmly on his cock for years and yet despises everything that Rose is doing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't see how you can despise what he's doing.

Me personally, if this was Rondo, I'd rather him sit out the season and just come back next year than come back rusty and play 20 or so games at the end of the season and the team be a 1st round exit. They aren't winning a title this season if Rose returns or if he sits out the year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



CHIcagoMade said:


> What's up with all the hate for my dude D.Rose?
> 
> We got em locked up for at least 6 more yrs.
> 
> I'd rather have a healthy Rose then a rushed back Rose.


Rose has been cleared to play by doctors though? THere's nothing rushed


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I don't see how you can despise what he's doing.
> 
> Me personally, if this was Rondo, I'd rather him sit out the season and just come back next year than come back rusty and play 20 or so games at the end of the season and the team be a 1st round exit. They aren't winning a title this season if Rose returns or if he sits out the year.


does competitive nature mean anything to you? if your superstar doesn't come back because "there's no chance of winning a title this year anyways" then the player in question is pathetic. I would hate any superstar that thinks like that and no one wants their superstar to be like that. :kobe


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Rose has been cleared to play by doctors though? THere's nothing rushed


Didn't mean to say rushed but rather a Rose that's not mentally ready.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

How do you propose he get's mentally ready if he doesn't play?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Only Rose himself can get himself mentally ready.

It's basically gonna come down to when he feels he's confident enough to return and play at the level we and he's accustomed to.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Only Rose himself can get himself mentally ready.
> 
> It's basically gonna come down to when he feels he's confident enough to return and play at the level we and he's accustomed to.


This.

Only Rose will know.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

or it's all the endorsement companies and his agent telling him not to come back in fear of him injuring himself in a season that they deem worthless. yeah, that's FAR more likely. you guys seem to be grasping at straws tbh, how many athletes don't think they're mentally ready to go after getting injured? These guys have uber confidence and I doubt they would think they lost their ability to play at a high level solely because of an injury.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

You'd be surprised, Magic. Athletes are regular human beings as well. The recovery process is both physical and mental, you need to be ready to return action both physically and mentally. We've had a similar discussion to this before in this thread before about professional athletes and confidence issues, and this is along the same lines.

I'm not saying his endorsements and agents or other people in his camp aren't playing a part in his delayed return, they could very well be getting in his head, which doesn't help his mental recovery. It's not really that they think they've lost their ability to play at a high level, but it's more of them wanting to be able to play at a high-level and be the player they were before injury and not worry about re-injuring themselves.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Honestly to Bulls fans what would you prefer?
> 
> Rose come back now and him not ready and rusty and you guys are a 1st or 2nd round exit or he sit out the season and come back for the start of next season in better shape and you guys have a better shot at the title?


I don't get how people justify him not playing when healthy by saying that he's guaranteed to come back unhealthier, brittler, (than he was before the surgery) and not ready to make an impact, like that is a fixed action (fixed vs. variable - fixed = guaranteed, unchanged). Conversely, how are the Bulls slated to have a better shot next year? Is it guaranteed that the Bulls will have a better shot at the title next year? I want people to see how stupid and ridiculous those assumptions are, but the media engrains that into everyone's head. What gives them better prospects of winning a title next year as opposed to this? Will LeBron regress?

People are babying Rose. It feels weird being on the other side of the argument.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Because Rose won't come back playing at a level to lead this team to the title. It's common knowledge and history shows that a guy coming off ACL surgery comes back rusty and not playing up to his normal standards before the surgery, at least not until after time passes and he starts to regain form. Healthy Rose in his MVP season couldn't lead the Bulls past the Heat when it was the worst Heat team they had, I don't like the chances of a rusty Rose coming off a torn ACL against the best Heat team they've had and LeBron having the best season of his career.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Not everyone wins a title, but to not play in the post season because your team "doesn't stand a chance" is beyond pathetic, Notorious and you should not be arguing in favour of that. If that's what you want your superstars to be like then you have a bad idea of what a superstar should be. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I didn't say Rose shouldn't play in the playoffs because the Bulls don't stand a chance. Flex asked why would the Bulls stand a better chance next season compared to this one and I gave my reasons.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

If I were a Bulls fan I'd want him held out for the season unless I thought the team had a chance for the title. I'd rather a player miss too much time than no enough coming off an injury.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

That's a fair argument, but all I can say is Derrick wont be any closer to returning to form unless he gets out there, applies himself to his craft, and goes through some simulated game action. He's not going to ever get an accurate feel of the speed of the game if he keeps limiting himself to controlled environments.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

That is true. In order for him to get healthy he has to play.

I'm willing to bet that Rose returns sometime next week.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I hope so. I'm with you on that. The hooplah is tiresome and aggravating. Ruining his image and I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I just don't see him sitting the season even after he gets medically cleared. Just too much backlash and his image, especially in Chicago will take a huge hit.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



El Conquistador said:


> That's a fair argument, but all I can say is Derrick wont be any closer to returning to form unless he gets out there, applies himself to his craft, and goes through some simulated game action. He's not going to ever get an accurate feel of the speed of the game if he keeps limiting himself to controlled environments.


That's what I was saying. He's been playing 5-5 full contact almost a month now his teamates know he can play, but won't put on his uniform and leave teammates to grind out the rest of the season? That's not a good message to your team


----------



## Xile44

Holy shit Deron is 6 for 6 from deep and has 18 points with 7 min left in the 1st quarter

Edit now 7-7 from 3 with 23 points so far


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Deron going HAM right now.


----------



## Brye

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Really hoping the Celts don't let Korver drop 20+ again tonight. :/


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

SHIIT How many points did Deron get in that 1st quarter?


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> SHIIT How many points did Deron get in that 1st quarter?


23


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

THE GARDEN IS FUCKING ROCKING!!!!

KG HITTING THREES!!!

If we win tonight we're the 5th seed, so big game.


----------



## Xile44

Deron breaks the record for most 3s made in a half with 9
Wizards have 33 points, Deron alone has 33 points. 

Don't think he is gonna break the record though. Probably sits out the whole 4th quarter.

Edit: Record is 12. He may do it


----------



## Brye

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Does Atlanta always shoot this deep?


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> THE GARDEN IS FUCKING ROCKING!!!!
> 
> KG HITTING THREES!!!
> 
> If we win tonight we're the 5th seed, so big game.


Unless Bulls win as well?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah, unless the Bulls win.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

That was fucking dangerous by Wall


----------



## Xile44

Josh Smith always being a bonehead


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Bulls win! :mark:


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Marco with dat game winner to beat the Jazz! :kobe3



Now, Lakers gotta take care of the Raps and it'll be a good night.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

YEAAASSS That was a close one! But we got the win so we secure our spot. Justn eed Cletcs to beat Hawks and we can move up one


----------



## Xile44

Smith with another garbage pass 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Wow Portland is 24 up on Spurs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Rockets & Warriors in the no-defense bowl.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Warriors with a large lead only means one thing: it will be whittled down to nothing in a few short moments.


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lakers gave up 37 in the first quarter! Just when you think they figured it out. 

:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



DesolationRow said:


> Warriors with a large lead only means one thing: it will be whittled down to nothing in a few short moments.


THE TRUTH. :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Good win tonight Bulls.


----------



## WWE

Those moments where you are struggling to get into the playoffs and you lose to a team that isn't even going to make the playoffs.

Lakers about to have that moment right now


Edit: looks like I spoke too soon


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Warriors are moving to San Francisco because there's no D in it, Golen State!


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

KOBE/VINO/BLACK MAMBA!!!!! 

:| :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

myst become a premium member and join the LAKERS box. 8*D


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

you guys are ****. 

Nice D on that possession. OH WAIT.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

WOW THAT WAS A FOUL OUT CALL?!


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

HEY FLEX, THE ACTUALLY GOD IS PLAYING. THE GOD THAT DOESN'T GET INJURED AND IF HE DOES PLAYS THROUGH IT, LIKE A GOD, NOT A MERE ****** LIKE ROSE. THE GOD, KOBE, TOO GOOD TO BE STOPPED.


----------



## WWE

Kobe does it again...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Good shooting night by many Raptors but they go to the guy that is 7-25. Who is coaching that team again?


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> myst become a premium member and join the LAKERS box. 8*D


Lakers box? :smokey


No clue what that is. I dunno the perks of being a premium member lol.




Rudy Gay, thank you. :reggie


----------



## Dub

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

#vino


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> HEY FLEX, THE ACTUALLY GOD IS PLAYING. THE GOD THAT DOESN'T GET INJURED AND IF HE DOES PLAYS THROUGH IT, LIKE A GOD, NOT A MERE ****** LIKE ROSE. THE GOD, KOBE, TOO GOOD TO BE STOPPED.


So you're suggesting for Rose to get on the Lance Armstrong/A-Rod plan like Kobe?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Tonight... Essentially that pure, crystalline moment where you realize you’re rooting for the Pittsburgh Pirates of the NBA.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Wow. The Lakers win yet another _ridiculous_ game. They went from 15-13 halfway through the first to 110-109 without even having the lead in the game. I've never seen a team make it look so difficult to win but are still able to keep winning.

Jazz lose. Rockets beat the Warriors. Lakers are now a 1/2 game out of the 8; 2 games out of the 7 and only 3 out of the 6; with 19 left to play; including 2 against the Warriors and a home finale against the Rockets.

Remember when the "experts" were saying the Lakers had no chance to make the playoffs? :lmao


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> So you're suggesting for Rose to get on the Lance Armstrong/A-Rod plan like Kobe?


:kobe



Kobe ain't the only one to do that knee procedure. He's just the most well-known/successful. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthokine


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

A-Rod and Lance Armstrong are well known and successful, they both underwent "procedures" like Kobe :bron2


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

so did Bynum.


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> A-Rod and Lance Armstrong are well known and successful, they both underwent "procedures" like Kobe :bron2


:kobe5

I meant well-known about the procedure/treatment. He's also been the most successful since his visit to Germany. That crap he did is all experimental anyways, I don't believe it's known whether it actually works or not. I mean, just look at the other guys who have done it like Gilbert Arenas and Bynum. Even Grant Hill has done it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kobe Bean Bryant carrying the Lakers since 2004

:kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Check The Ticker ‏@ChecktheTicker 
#Lakers Kobe Bryant is the 1st player with 40+ PTS & 10+ AST in back-to-back games since Michael Jordan in April 1989.

34/6/7 on 54%FG/44%3PT since the All-Star Break (last 9 games)

36/6/7 on 56%FG/48%3PT the last 8 games. Guy is simple unreal. On top of it all 34 years old and is having one best seasons of his career. He keeps playing like this he will continue to move up my GOAT list.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Kobe Bean Bryant carrying the Lakers.
> 
> :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


Kobe is the Lakers' greatest asset and their worst enemy. When he goes ball chucker and tries to play 1 on 5 hero ball, he kills the team. When he actually plays like a good teammate, they are an entirely different team. I actually don't mind him taking a lot of shots. It's the bad shots he takes at times that pisses me off. If he has an open jumper or a lane to the rim, then by all means, take the shot. But when he gets stuck in iso with the rest of the team standing around doing nothing and he ends up shooting a contested brick, that's when they lose.

Let it be stated for the record, I am not a Lakers "fan". I am a Steve Nash fan. I have been since the 90's. I used to live in Phoenix back in his MVP days and got to see him live. I am loyal to him as a fan, even though he went to the Lakers. I still gotta root for my guy. If that means rooting for the Lakers, so be it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:kobe doesn't get older, just get's better

Man I got off my couch each time he hit one of those 3's lol. Lately I just find myself rooting for this team


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> Kobe is the Lakers' greatest asset and their worst enemy. When he goes ball chucker and tries to play 1 on 5 hero ball, he kills the team. When he actually plays like a good teammate, they are an entirely different team. I actually don't mind him taking a lot of shots. It's the bad shots he takes at times that pisses me off. If he has an open jumper or a lane to the rim, then by all means, take the shot. But when he gets stuck in iso with the rest of the team standing around doing nothing and he ends up shooting a contested brick, that's when they lose.
> 
> Let it be stated for the record, I am not a Lakers "fan". I am a Steve Nash fan. I have been since the 90's. I used to live in Phoenix back in his MVP days and got to see him live. I am loyal to him as a fan, even though he went to the Lakers. I still gotta root for my guy. If that means rooting for the Lakers, so be it.


YOu make a good point.

But where would this team be this season if there was no Kobe Bryant dropping 30-40 a game.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> Kobe is the Lakers' greatest asset and their worst enemy. When he goes ball chucker and tries to play 1 on 5 hero ball, he kills the team. When he actually plays like a good teammate, they are an entirely different team. I actually don't mind him taking a lot of shots. It's the bad shots he takes at times that pisses me off. If he has an open jumper or a lane to the rim, then by all means, take the shot. But when he gets stuck in iso with the rest of the team standing around doing nothing and he ends up shooting a contested brick, that's when they lose.
> 
> Let it be stated for the record, I am not a Lakers "fan". I am a Steve Nash fan. I have been since the 90's. I used to live in Phoenix back in his MVP days and got to see him live. I am loyal to him as a fan, even though he went to the Lakers. I still gotta root for my guy. If that means rooting for the Lakers, so be it.


Funny you say that when Nash missed 1 out of 2 FT. That gave us 2 point lead but could cost us the game at the end. Nash made clutch 3 but his shooting lately hasn't been so hot.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



> Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant
> #VinoUncorked


:kobe


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> :kobe


You see the stats I posted. Kobe having one of the best IF not best stats/numbers of anyone in NBA history in their 30's.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeap up there with the G.O.A.T :jordan2


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl9aHEr27D8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

How do you post youtube videos here? Dumb question I know.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> YOu make a good point.
> 
> But where would this team be this season if there was no Kobe Bryant dropping 30-40 a game.


You remember early in the season when they were losing all the games when Kobe took a bunch of shots?

Like I said, it's not the amount of shots but the shots he chooses. Lately, for the most part, he has found a way to get his shots while keeping the rest of the team involved. That's when they are super dangerous.



Chillez said:


> Funny you say that when Nash missed 1 out of 2 FT. That gave us 2 point lead but could cost us the game at the end. Nash made clutch 3 but his shooting lately hasn't been so hot.


7 of 13, 4 of 6 3s and 4-5 FTs for 22. I wouldn't call that a bad game. 

He is the greatest free throw shooter in the history of the game. A single missed free throw on rare occasion can be forgiven.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Magnificent.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> You remember early in the season when they were losing all the games when Kobe took a bunch of shots?
> 
> Like I said, it's not the amount of shots but the shots he chooses. Lately, for the most part, he has found a way to get his shots while keeping the rest of the team involved. That's when they are super dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 of 13, 4 of 6 3s and 4-5 FTs for 22. I wouldn't call that a bad game.
> 
> He is the greatest free throw shooter in the history of the game. A single missed free throw on rare occasion can be forgiven.


This game he shot good. I've seen close every Lakers game this season. I love Nash but missed more free throws this year than I I could ever remember. I think seen 6 or 7 missed so far. I could be wrong, I might have look it up.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> This game he shot good. I've seen close every Lakers game this season. I love Nash but missed more free throws this year than I I could ever remember. I think seen 6 or 7 missed so far. I could be wrong, I might have look it up.


You're imagining things. He is .904 for his career and .909 for the season.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> You're imagining things. He is .904 for his career and .909 for the season.


Hmmm. I guess just seems like see him miss on every other game.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Anyone see this.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

^^^LeChoke


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

MVP :lelbron


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I won't be surprised after all of the trouble this season, if somehow the Lakers go on and take the Championship.

If it does happen one of two things will have to occur:

1 - Red Viper must be banned straight away

OR

2 - This thread must be closed immediately


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

They can do it against low teams such as Raptors Magic etc. But no way will they get that lucky against SPurs OKC in a best of 7 series.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> They can do it against low teams such as Raptors Magic etc. But no way will they get that lucky against SPurs OKC in a best of 7 series.


Yup I agree. Lets hope when Gasol gets back he gives Lakers a extra boost.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*










Any chance Philly brings him back? Or does he walk... that is, if he CAN walk on those busted knees... and leave for nothing?

If he gets healthy next season, he could be a huge factor to whoever gets him.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Joel said:


> I won't be surprised after all of the trouble this season, if somehow the Lakers go on and take the Championship.
> 
> If it does happen one of two things will have to occur:
> 
> 1 - Red Viper must be banned straight away
> 
> OR
> 
> 2 - This thread must be closed immediately


Won't matter - we'll all be down in hell ice skating there since it froze over and Brian Scalabrine kicked the devil's ass and started running the place, providing hookers and blow for each and every visitor.






WITH NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Freeloader said:


> Won't matter - *we'll all be down in hell ice skating there since it froze over and Brian Scalabrine kicked the devil's ass and started running the place, providing hookers and blow for each and every visitor.*




WOW you got perverted weird mind. Holy shit. WTF...


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Freeloader said:


> Won't matter - we'll all be down in hell ice skating there since it froze over and *Brian Scalabrine kicked the devil's ass and started running the place, providing hookers and blow for each and every visitor*.


I don't see how this part is unbelievable.

SCAL is the GOAT creation.


----------



## Notorious

Chillez said:


> You see the stats I posted. Kobe having one of the best IF not best stats/numbers of anyone in NBA history in their 30's.


He's just on a hot streak. It's not like he's averaging those numbers on the season. I'm sure there's multiple NBA players in their 30s that have had better season than Kobe currently.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> Any chance Philly brings him back? Or does he walk... that is, if he CAN walk on those busted knees... and leave for nothing?
> 
> If he gets healthy next season, he could be a huge factor to whoever gets him.


If I were Bynum, and healthy, I'd sign a one year tender and give Philly a year of actually playing. The team doesn't deserve to be duped like that. They deserve at least one year of the guy they traded for in the off-season.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Remember when Magic insisted Bynum wasn't an injury riddled player last year?


----------



## Xile44

Lilard had 35/9 last night with 0 turnovers to beat the Spurs on the road. BEAST


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> He's just on a hot streak. It's not like he's averaging those numbers on the season. I'm sure there's multiple NBA players in their 30s that have had better season than Kobe currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope lol. Maybe a few. Here are the numbers. He has most 40 point games and tied most 30 point games this season. Try again.
Kobe 27.8 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 5.7 apg - 48% FG, 58% TS. Kobe is 1st Laker with 40 points and 10 assists in back-to-back games since Jerry West in 1970. It's actually 34/6/7 on 54%FG/44%3PT since the All-Star Break (last 9 games)
36/6/7 on 56%FG/48%3PT the last 8 games. Guy is simple unreal. On top of it all 34 years old and is having one best seasons of his career. 

Check The Ticker ‏@ChecktheTicker 
#Lakers Kobe Bryant is the 1st player with 40+ PTS & 10+ AST in back-to-back games since Michael Jordan in April 1989. I can keep going if you wish?



*Let's put it all in perspective: 

Kobe Bryant 
2 games
~70% TS shooting 
83 points 
24 assists 
13 rebounds 
GOAT - MJ*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

He has most 40 point games and tied for most 30 point games this season. And what's his team's record in those games? If he's so great, why is his team so bad? Surely someone who's supposed to be one of the greatest ever can lead a team with the best center in the NBA and two other HOFers to a respectable season right?

You're marking out over a 9 game sample size. So what if he had those numbers in two games this season? You can find multiple players in the NBA currently this season who've had mind-blowing numbers for two games in a row.

This is the typical Kobe fanboy overrating everything he does. Am I saying what he's doing isn't impressive? No, I'm not. But he's not having some legendary season like you'd like to believe.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> He has most 40 point games and tied for most 30 point games this season. And what's his team's record in those games?
> 
> You're marking out over a 9 game sample size. *So what if he had those numbers in two games this season? You can find multiple players in the NBA currently this season who've had mind-blowing numbers for two games in a row.*
> 
> This is the typical Kobe fanboy overrating everything he does. Am I saying what he's doing isn't impressive? No, I'm not. But he's not having some legendary season like you'd like to believe.


I posted his season numbers. 

He shooting highest 48%FG of his entire career. Along with rebounds, and assist for overall career numbers. Not career highs for assist and rebounds better overall average. Care to name some? Please share them. I'll be waiting. Nope this is people underrating him not overrating him. This another season why he is most hated athlete in sports maybe ever.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't hate Kobe. Not at all. I dislike his fanboys, who overrate everything he does. Whenever the Lakers win, it's because Kobe is just so great. But whenever they lose, it's never Kobe's fault. Everything Kobe does becomes overrated by them. Everything. Kobe goes 3-21 in a game and they find a way to spin it and make it seem like Kobe had a great game.

Name what? Players who've had better seasons than Kobe or players who've had great numbers for two games in a row?


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I don't hate Kobe. Not at all. I dislike his fanboys, who overrate everything he does. Whenever the Lakers win, it's because Kobe is just so great. But whenever they lose, it's never Kobe's fault. Everything Kobe does becomes overrated by them. Everything. Kobe goes 3-21 in a game and they find a way to spin it and make it seem like Kobe had a great game.
> 
> *Name what? Players who've had better seasons than Kobe or players who've had great numbers for two games in a row?*


At age 30 argueabley. Dude I posted the stats/numbers here they are again. 

*Check The Ticker ‏@ChecktheTicker 
#Lakers Kobe Bryant is the 1st player with 40+ PTS & 10+ AST in back-to-back games since Michael Jordan in April 1989.*

*Kobe is 1st Laker with 40 points and 10 assists in back-to-back games since Jerry West in 1970.
*

I'm looking forward to you posting a name other than those (2) I listed. I'll be waiting. What player in NBA history as put up those numbers in their 16th and 17th NBA season? I'm no fan boy believe me. I'm Lakers fan first and foremost just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

It's not that often that a player puts up 40/10 in back-to-back games. I never said it did happen often. If that's what you're asking for, then no there isn't many players that have put up 40/10 in back-to-back games. Especially not in their 17th season, considering most players don't even play that long. Most of the all-time greats didn't play that long.

But my main thing is, that's two games. A two game sample size. You can take two games for a lot of players, no matter what the age and make it look more spectacular compared to others.

For example this season James Harden in two consecutive games, averaged 41 points, 7 assists, 6.5 rebounds and steals on 64% shooting from the field, 43% from three, 87% from free throw.

Stephen Curry in a two game span, averaged 46 points, 6.5 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals on 67% shooting from the field, 78% shooting from three and 91% from free throw.

That's just two guys off the top of my head without looking up stuff. My point is, that you can take two games from a lot of players just this season alone and they have mind-blowing stats.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> It's not that often that a player puts up 40/10 in back-to-back games. I never said it did happen often. If that's what you're asking for, then no there isn't many players that have put up 40/10 in back-to-back games. Especially not in their 17th season, considering most players don't even play that long. Most of the all-time greats didn't play that long.
> 
> But my main thing is, that's two games. A two game sample size. You can take two games for a lot of players, no matter what the age and make it look more spectacular compared to others.
> 
> For example this season James Harden in two consecutive games, averaged 41 points, 7 assists, 6.5 rebounds and steals on 64% shooting from the field, 43% from three, 87% from free throw.
> 
> Stephen Curry in a two game span, averaged 46 points, 6.5 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals on 67% shooting from the field, 78% shooting from three and 91% from free throw.
> 
> That's just two guys off the top of my head without looking up stuff. My point is, that you can take two games from a lot of players just this season alone and they have mind-blowing stats.


But in end they were great but short of Kobe overall numbers and impact. Coming back from 25 down to New Orleans than following game with 3 3's to send game into overtime last night with only 2 minutes remaining. With dunk in OT to seal the game.

*Kobe 27.8 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 5.7 apg - 48% FG, 58% TS.* Those are some insane number for anyone. Especially for SG. Even though Lebron numbers are way way better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't find much impressive about having to come back and beat one of the worst teams in the league and barely beating the Raptors at home. Sure Kobe's overall numbers were great, but it's not like he did against great competition.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I don't find much impressive about having to come back and beat one of the worst teams in the league and barely beating the Raptors at home. Sure Kobe's overall numbers were great, but it's not like he did against great competition.


It's NBA stuff like this happens all the time. Just like Heat the other night were losing to Orlando Magic Lebron made buzzer beater 1st time in Miami Heat uniform. I think Lakers have had 3rd best record W/L record in last 20 games they have beat some good teams not all scrubs. With Nash, and Gasol missing more than 20 games this season I would say it is impressive. Howard been shell of his former self since Orlando even though he does keep getting back to old self. This is best I've seen from Kobe since 2008 season. He drives to hoop at will he looks quicker, faster, with higher vert. It's nuts..


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So Howard being a shell is an excuse? Bynum hasn't even played a game. If the trade never happened, then LA would be in an even worse spot right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Lakers are 14-6 over their last 20. The majority of their wins have come against lottery teams. Against playoff teams they're 4-5.

Yes I'm aware it's the NBA and stuff like this happens a lot, but I didn't find Miami beating Orlando impressive either.

Kobe is having his best season in years, yes, I'm not denying that. However, if he's so great his team wouldn't be this bad. I just can't see another elite player in the NBA playing with Dwight Howard, Pau Gasol and Steve Nash and still struggling to make the playoffs. CP3 was taking David West and role players to the playoffs every year in New Orleans. LeBron took a bunch of scrubs to the Finals. Durant with a big Dwight would be crazy. Carmelo has never missed the playoffs in his career.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Aid180 said:


> So Howard being a shell is an excuse? Bynum hasn't even played a game. If the trade never happened, then LA would be in an even worse spot right now.


Not a excuse just a fact. And yeah Lakers would be munch worse off with Bynum missing entire season. Anyone that watched Howard in Orlando days knows he was way better player. He was more explosive I believe Dwight lost some athleticism with the back surgery. He just doesn't looks like same player anymore. It's not to say he's not good cause he is still force on defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Dwight's still not healthy. I think he'll be better next season.

But the question is, how much of a window do the Lakers have? Nash has declined since leaving Phoenix and he's pushing 40. Pau has gotten worse every year for the past three seasons. I don't know if Kobe will be able to duplicate this level of play for next season.

I originally said the Lakers with this current core they have had a two-year window at best, but I don't know if that's true anymore.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers are 14-6 over their last 20. The majority of their wins have come against lottery teams. Against playoff teams they're 4-5.
> 
> Yes I'm aware it's the NBA and stuff like this happens a lot, but I didn't find Miami beating Orlando impressive either.
> 
> Kobe is having his best season in years, yes, I'm not denying that. However, if he's so great his team wouldn't be this bad. I just can't see another elite player in the NBA playing with Dwight Howard, Pau Gasol and Steve Nash and still struggling to make the playoffs. CP3 was taking David West and role players to the playoffs every year in New Orleans. LeBron took a bunch of scrubs to the Finals. Durant with a big Dwight would be crazy. Carmelo has never missed the playoffs in his career.


Yeah they are big names on paper but near the players they used to be. Dwight Howard actually can be curse in 4th quarter due to god awful free throw shooting. Hack a Howard happened few times last night like it has all season long. Nash is basically spot up shooter now nothing wrong with it he's 39 years old nearing the end of his playing career. lol Durant has better coaching and better players around him than Kobe does. Also with the bench. Durant gets more calls than anyone you touch him and it's a automatic foul. So? Lakers in playoffs 2011 beat CP3 and Hornets. Yeah Lebron took scrubs to finals but back than East was way way weak compared to the West when you have teams like Lakers, Spurs, Mavericks, Trail Blazers, etc. Back than, those teams were loaded with talent.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I just can't believe that after all this the Lakers are gonna make the playoffs.

stupid lakers ruin all the fun. :stern


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Dwight's still not healthy. I think he'll be better next season.
> 
> But the question is, how much of a window do the Lakers have? Nash has declined since leaving Phoenix and he's pushing 40. Pau has gotten worse every year for the past three seasons. I don't know if Kobe will be able to duplicate this level of play for next season.
> 
> I originally said the Lakers with this current core they have had a two-year window at best, but I don't know if that's true anymore.


With current roster 1 to 2 years max. They are old and time is ticking away. I believe Kobe can play until late 30's and average 20 or 25 up to him if wants keep playing or retire. 2014 right around the corner they will have to get young FA star. Kyrie Irving for example.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



StarzNBarz said:


> I just can't believe that after all this the Lakers are gonna make the playoffs.
> 
> stupid lakers ruin all the fun. :stern


lol. :kobe4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Scott Brooks isn't that much better than Pringles. His offensive gameplan is full of isos. His gameplan on both ends of the floor are pretty generic and mediocre, it's just that Durant and co. are young and athletic and they make it work. Yeah I know about Durant's protection with the refs. He's the NBA's golden boy, you know how it is.

I don't see how the Lakers beating the Hornets in 2011 changes my statement about CP3. But to the same extent, I'm pretty confident if David West wasn't hurt the Hornets would've beaten the Lakers that year. The year LeBron took those scrubs to the Finals...the Lakers were a 1st round exit, the Mavs were a 1st round exit and the Blazers weren't even in the playoffs so I don't see why you brought them up.

And the Lakers aren't getting Kyrie Irving. No chance in hell. At least not as soon as 2014. Pretty sure he'll get a max contract extension next season due to the Derrick Rose rule.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Obviously guys, in two years, LeBron and Kobe will both go to Chicago with Rose and Chicago will be coached by Tom Thibodeau and Phil Jackson, as dual head coaches.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Scott Brooks isn't that much better than Pringles. His offensive gameplan is full of isos. His gameplan on both ends of the floor are pretty generic and mediocre, it's just that Durant and co. are young and athletic and they make it work. Yeah I know about Durant's protection with the refs. He's the NBA's golden boy, you know how it is.
> 
> I don't see how the Lakers beating the Hornets in 2011 changes my statement about CP3. But to the same extent, I'm pretty confident if David West wasn't hurt the Hornets would've beaten the Lakers that year. The year LeBron took those scrubs to the Finals...the Lakers were a 1st round exit, the Mavs were a 1st round exit and the Blazers weren't even in the playoffs so I don't see why you brought them up.
> 
> And the Lakers aren't getting Kyrie Irving. No chance in hell. At least not as soon as 2014. Pretty sure he'll get a max contract extension next season due to the Derrick Rose rule.


I wold take Scott Brooks over Dan D'Antoni any day and twice on Sunday's. D'Antoni knows nothing on defense and matchups. What I read and heard from players that played with him said during practice they would spend like 15 minutes on defense rest of offense. Back than Kobe had Smush Parker, Brain Cooking Kwame Brown, and Luke Walton of the world crazy part is they were starters where are they now? Out of NBA. Kobe cast was worse than Lebrons along with Kobe playing in West was worse in my view. East back than had cake walk to Finals whoever won West was going win NBA Finals more likely than not. Yeah I said 2014 not now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm aware that you said 2014. But the Lakers aren't getting Kyrie Irving then. He's gonna be in Cleveland for at least the next 4-5 years.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I'm aware that you said 2014. But the Lakers aren't getting Kyrie Irving then. He's gonna be in Cleveland for at least the next 4-5 years.


We shall see. I wouldent rule it out. Who knows for all we know Lebron can become a Laker come 2014 when his contract is up along with Miami Heat being over the cap. They will have to dump some salary. God I hope not though. Lebron in Lakers uniform would make me sick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

How would it make you sick lol? He's the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> How would it make you sick lol? He's the best player in the NBA.


Never been fan and always find him to be tad bit overrated when media (ESPN) puts him into MJ and Kobe conversation already after 1 single title. Great player and amazing talent just never enjoyed watching him play he wins with athleticism and size. With little basketball skill. I find that boring to watch personally. I enjoy fundamentals, footwork, will, mindset, skill, over strength, size, and power. But hey, it's just me.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lebron is so great due to being best physical freak in sports world has maybe ever seen for any sport. He might be #1 overall.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I understand where you're coming from about not liking his style of play and feeling the media overrates him. Right now it's pretty obvious Kobe & Jordan have the better careers. Maybe LeBron could surpass Kobe when his career ends depending on how many more rings and MVPs he wins, maybe not.

But I'd love to have LeBron on the Celtics.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I understand where you're coming from about not liking his style of play and feeling the media overrates him. Right now it's pretty obvious Kobe & Jordan have the better careers. Maybe LeBron could surpass Kobe when his career ends depending on how many more rings and MVPs he wins, maybe not.
> 
> But I'd love to have LeBron on the Celtics.


Yep he does have a chance to surpass Kobe but not MJ in my book after 2011 finals choke job and getting swept by the Spurs in 2007 finals. I actually like Celtics KG other than Kobe he's been favorite player for past 10 years. Weird me being Lakers fan I know, I just love his intensity other than Duncan he's been 2nd best PF for last decade. HOF top 15-20 player of all-time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

KG's my favorite athlete of all-time, was so thrilled when the Celtics acquired him. He wasted too many years in Minnesota.

I think the Lakers were trying to trade for him when he was in Minnesota before they got Pau too. Kobe & KG on the same team would've been a nightmare for opposing teams. Especially those two in their prime. Two aggressive players that would do anything to win.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> KG's my favorite athlete of all-time, was so thrilled when the Celtics acquired him. He wasted too many years in Minnesota.
> 
> I think the Lakers were trying to trade for him when he was in Minnesota before they got Pau too. Kobe & KG on the same team would've been a nightmare for opposing teams. Especially those two in their prime. Two aggressive players that would do anything to win.


Nice atleast we can agree on that. But yeah prime Kobe and along KG would of won several if not more titles together. That's one thing always loved about KG being so extremely loyal to franchise and sometimes it hurts him to a vault. I wish he would of got out of Minnesota sooner and was traded to contender. He could won championships as the man with right pieces around him.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lebron surpasses Kobe with two or three rings.. Legitimately shocked people still underrate Lebron.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

last night's game was an atrocity for the wizards how do you let someone who seems to be on a decline go off on you. the beal deal needs to deliver this team from awful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> Nice atleast we can agree on that. But yeah prime Kobe and along KG would of won several if not more titles together. That's one thing always loved about KG being so extremely loyal to franchise and sometimes it hurts him to a vault. I wish he would of got out of Minnesota sooner and was traded to contender. He could won championships as the man with right pieces around him.


KG was too loyal. He kind of actually indirectly pioneered the whole superstars forcing trades things. A couple players like LeBron & CP3 IIRC mentioned that they didn't want to end up like KG and waste so many great years playing for an organization that couldn't put championship-caliber teammates around him. In LeBron's case many people point to him playing on 60 win teams. Well that may be true, but the problem with LeBron's supporting cast was that they were great in the regular season but they choked in the playoffs.

And believe it or not, I actually like Kobe. I just have my issues with his fans. You mentioned earlier that Kobe is one of the most hated pro athletes. Well, my theory on Kobe is that he'll be one of those athletes that won't truly get the respect & admiration universally until he's retired.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



#Mark said:


> Lebron surpasses Kobe with two or three rings.. Legitimately shocked people still underrate Lebron.


:ti


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> KG was too loyal. He kind of actually indirectly pioneered the whole superstars forcing trades things. A couple players like LeBron & CP3 IIRC mentioned that they didn't want to end up like KG and waste so many great years playing for an organization that couldn't put championship-caliber teammates around him. In LeBron's case many people point to him playing on 60 win teams. Well that may be true, but the problem with LeBron's supporting cast was that they were great in the regular season but they choked in the playoffs.
> 
> And believe it or not, I actually like Kobe. I just have my issues with his fans. You mentioned earlier that Kobe is one of the most hated pro athletes. Well, my theory on Kobe is that he'll be one of those athletes that won't truly get the respect & admiration universally until he's retired.


Or years after he retires say 20 or so than he will be more appreciated and missed. I think that most likely happens. It take some time but fans will come around eventually.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

i don't care about the lakers making the playoffs, it'll lessen my excitement for the first round if the 1-10 against the top four seeds translates into the playoffs. 

they should get a dwight cam allows you to watch him observe the game since that's all he's good for a nowadays.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> :ti


Let's go under the assumption that Lebron wins the next 2 Championships and takes home both Finals MVP's (which is a realistic possibility)

His career stats and achievements would already be greater than Kobes. 

More MVP's
More Finals MVP's

He doesn't need to match him ring for ring.. His individual prime is substantially better than Kobe's.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



#Mark said:


> Let's go under the assumption that Lebron wins the next 2 Championships and takes home both Finals MVP's (which is a realistic possibility)
> 
> His career stats and achievements would already be greater than Kobes.
> 
> More MVP's
> More Finals MVP's
> 
> He doesn't need to match him ring for ring.. *His individual prime is substantially better than Kobe's.*


*
*

That is arguably without question. Lebron is not clear cut above prime Kobe you can make case for both honestly. Some people forget young Kobe #8 who putting up 40 points 9 straight games and 4 straight 50 point games. While being great defender. Let's not forget 81 either. I could post bunch of career stats but have no need too.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Rings hold precedent over any statistical argument unless we're talking baseball or collegiate athletics. NBA and NFL fans are conditioned that way, the rings defense is only applied to defenses and quarterbacks in the NFL but you get the point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



#Mark said:


> Let's go under the assumption that Lebron wins the next 2 Championships and takes home both Finals MVP's (which is a realistic possibility)
> 
> His career stats and achievements would already be greater than Kobes.
> 
> More MVP's
> More Finals MVP's
> 
> He doesn't need to match him ring for ring.. His individual prime is* substantially* better than Kobe's.


 yeah, i'm not going to bother with you if you actually think this.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> yeah, i'm not going to bother with you if you actually think this.


Just wait until Lebron get's in his 30's only 2 years away and I be willing to bet he won't be the player Kobe is today. If I am wrong, I'll be first to admit it...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

This argument is really stupid b/c RUDY GAY surpasses everyone. He's the GOAT swingman who swindled a team into giving him the max when he can't shoot. How many players can you name that have matched this feat? I'm waiting. 

Joe Johnson would be a GOAT swindler if he wasn't so boring and his partner puts me to sleep. I shouldn't be slandering him after going off on the Wizards yesterday so I won't mention the system player. Gerald Wallace is another GOAT swindler.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I really don't see what's so bad about thinking LeBron with 3 rings, 3 Finals MVP and one or two MVP's can be argued to have a superior career than Kobe. At that point all Kobe would really have over him is longevity and two more rings.

I would also take peak LeBron over peak Kobe. Just my opinion. I'm not about to get into a Kobe/LeBron argument.

But here's a better way to end the argument. RUSSELL > Both.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

DeAndre Jordan and Roy Hibbert have the potential to be great swindlers. McGee is productive but paying him that much to play 18 minutes is a crime. The only thing he's good for is destroying Shaq and the segment that keeps him on TNT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

McGee should get more PT but George Karl hates him.

Hibbert is a swindler. Jordan too. Jordan couldn't close games over Reggie Evans & Kenyon Martin last year and Lamar Odom this season.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kobe has never been at the level LeBron has been the last year and a half (i'm talking all around play here.. TS, FG percentage, Assisting, rebounding, efficency, hell even defending, etc I know prime Kobe could be considered a better scorer). and LeBron has multiple other seasons that are flat out statistically stronger than anything Kobe has put up.

Actually.. Individually, LeBron has had 5+ seasons better than Kobe's best. There's no statistical argument against that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

^^^see, this is why I can't take you seriously. Kobe was a better defender than Lebron is now, easily, and that isn't even a question. He could guard the opposing best player THROUGHOUT the game while Lebron usually only does that in the fourth to conserve his energy. I can give you some of the other things but if you actually think Lebron was the better defender because he's the best now than you're ignorant as Kobe was the best defender that wasn't a big for a long ass time and was actually elite, he earned the first team defensive selections. Yes I know recently he's just been given them, since 2010/2011, but for the majority of his career he dominated the defensive end.


The stats argument is retarded, Lebron has padded his stats throughout his career and that's pretty much a fact in my eyes. Aside from that, let's think about Kobe's stats for a second as he's ranked among the best throughout the past decade+ in assists, rebounds, and steals for his career. Are those that stats you're referring to mark? The ones that Lebron averages 7/8 in regularly? That's cool, except Lebron runs an ALL ABOUT ME offense wherever he goes while Kobe has been in a system for most of his career. Kobe is JUST as good of a passer as Lebron, if you don't believe me then you don't watch him when he actually tries to be a playmaker. He's not the same level rebounder, but Lebron has a couple of inches and a lot of weight on him, but for his positio.and will last a lot longer than Lebron's, no was never able to guard all 5 positions but that has to due with Lebron's physical attributes once again rather than some talent gap. They're both incredible scorers.

The biggest difference between the two is Lebron has a huge advantage in height, weight, and just pure athleticism. Kobe can't compare in that regard as it's not something you can work on, but as far as talent and utilizing said talent throughout their careers Kobe has a noticeable edge on him as he had to work without that athleticism. Not to mention Kobe was one of the best rebounding guard with a bunch of AMAZING rebounders on his team. He's had Shaq, Malone, lolKwame, Pau, Odom, Bynu, and now Dwight on his team grabbing the majority of his rebounds while the only good rebounder Lebron has ever really had on his team was Vaj and Boozer for that short period of time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

LeBron pad his stats just like Kobe pads his scoring numbers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm aware of that, which is why I never said Kobe was the way better scorer. He has more moves and more all around game, but Lebron has added an amazing post game, which is once again benefited by his physical attributes, and has actually hit the three ball incredibly well this year, especially when a player sags off him waiting for the drive.

tbh I just hate this stats argument, if you watch Lebron and tell me that he doesn't get to pad his stats due to the LEBRON system they play in(which works incredibly well with the Heat btw, not so much the Cavs) than you're delusional. I'm not trying to underrate him or say that what he's doing isn't impressive, I just find the statistical arguments as to why he's better than Kobe ridiculous. Even Jordan had that type of system before Phil joined the team, it doesn't lead to championships unless you have an amazing supporting cast like the one Lebron has, otherwise it is a superior system that wins championships.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah, I was reaching with the defense comment, prime Kobe could be considered a better defender.. Though it depends on what the criteria is considering Lebron could guard 1-5..(I hate using that argument since it's been played out to death).

You could say Kobe's just as good as a playmaker but what's the evidence? A sample size of 20-30 games his entire career? Just because he's shown he could be doesn't mean he is.

Honestly, i'm not trying to discredit Kobe here.. He's a top ten (could make a case for top five) player for sure.. It just doesn't make sense to me when people discredit Lebron just to validate Kobe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



#Mark said:


> Yeah, I was reaching with the defense comment, prime Kobe could be considered a better defender.. Though it depends on what the criteria is considering Lebron could guard 1-5..(I hate using that argument since it's been played out to death).
> 
> You could say Kobe's just as good as a playmaker but what's the evidence? A sample size of 20-30 games his entire career? Just because he's shown he could be doesn't mean he is.
> 
> Honestly, i'm not trying to discredit Kobe here.. He's a top ten (could make a case for top five) player for sure.. It just doesn't make sense to me when people discredit Lebron just to validate Kobe.



tbf, I just don't like things like "if Lebron does this and this he's better than Kobe". Can we actually let the guy do such things and then begin talking about whether or not he's better than Kobe? It's the random hypothetical scenarios that annoy me more than Lebron one day being better than Kobe because if he does it then he does, but if it's just some made up thing that he could potentially do than that obviously annoys me as a Kobe fan as currently he is better than Lebron in all time rankings.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I don't hate Kobe. Not at all. I dislike his fanboys, who overrate everything he does. Whenever the Lakers win, it's because Kobe is just so great. But whenever they lose, it's never Kobe's fault. Everything Kobe does becomes overrated by them. Everything. Kobe goes 3-21 in a game and they find a way to spin it and make it seem like Kobe had a great game.


That's been the worse part of rooting for the Lakers because Nash joined them. Kobe fanboys give all reasonable Lakers fan a bad name. I don't give a shit about Kobe's ego and his desire to be the man. I only care about winning. And when Kobe tries to "take over" a game, they lose more often than they win.



Notorious said:


> ...if he's so great his team wouldn't be this bad.


That's a nonsensical argument to make. While it's true that in the NBA, a single player can affect a game more than in any other sport, it's still a team game. There are many great players who had great seasons on bad teams. There are a lot of factors in this equation that are not Kobe.



Notorious said:


> I just can't see another elite player in the NBA playing with Dwight Howard, Pau Gasol and Steve Nash and still struggling to make the playoffs.


None of the 3 have been fully healthy all season. Now that Kobe, Nash and Howard have had some extended playing time together, they are finally starting to get a little groove going. It wasn't just Nash who missed a chunk of the early season, they didn't have their backup PG either. Building team chemistry takes time. If they are able to efficiently incorporate Pau into the rotation when he gets healthy, they could still be a real threat.



Notorious said:


> LeBron took a bunch of scrubs to the Finals.


This is not an entirely accurate statement. It's used to make LeBron look better by trashing the team around him. That was a solid squad that played good team ball and LeBron happened to be the superstar on the team.



Notorious said:


> How would it make you sick lol? He's the best player in the NBA.


I don't care how good a player he is. I despise LeBron the man. That has nothing to do with how he plays on the court.



Chillez said:


> ...he wins with athleticism and size. With little basketball skill.


This is another thing that I despise about him. He is only as good as he is because he is a genetic freak. He is nowhere close to having the skill of a Kobe or an MJ.



Notorious said:


> LeBron's supporting cast was that they were great in the regular season but they choked in the playoffs.


One asterisk laden title does not erase the years of LeBron choking in the playoffs. There might been other chokers on those Cavs teams but LeBron was the biggest choker of them all.



Notorious said:


> And believe it or not, I actually like Kobe. I just have my issues with his fans. You mentioned earlier that Kobe is one of the most hated pro athletes. Well, my theory on Kobe is that he'll be one of those athletes that won't truly get the respect & admiration universally until he's retired.


That's the case with a lot of athletes. The feelings of hatred die down once they've been away from the game a few years. I dare say that in time, Kobe will eventually be a beloved figure.

Okay lol... that might be stretching it a bit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Only year I'd say LeBron choked in Cleveland was in 2010. Some would say 2007 as well but I don't. There was really nothing LeBron could do. He was essentially playing 1 on 5 against an elite defense and none of his teammates stepped up. None.

LeBron played his ass off in 2008 and 2009. Especially 2009. LeBron averaged almost 40 PPG against Orlando in 2009.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I like how in that post by notorious he said it's ridiculous to give credit to every win/success to Kobe and not blame him for any failures/losses but then goes onto blame Lebron's supporting cast for all their failures while giving him ALL the credit for their success. :kobe


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> I like how in that post by notorious he said it's ridiculous to give credit to every win/success to Kobe and not blame him for any failures/losses but then goes onto blame Lebron's supporting cast for all their failures while giving him ALL the credit for their success. :kobe


:lmao You noticed that too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm not giving LeBron credit for all their successes.

I've acknowledged before that his supporting cast performed great in the regular season and fit around him perfectly. But in the playoffs they all seemed to choke, LeBron included at some points.

And it's different generally with LeBron's perception amongst the majority of fans and the media. LeBron gets all the credit if they win and all the blame if they lose.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

We should be discussing how Rudy Gay got the max as a swingman who can't shoot instead of this repetitive crap. This thread has morphed into first take.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I can't wait for the Celtics to defeat the Thunder tomorrow and Bradley to shut down Westbrook to cement himself as the DPOY.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Speaking of Javale McGee... I LOVE this song! :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I can't wait for the Celtics to defeat the Thunder tomorrow and Bradley to shut down Westbrook to cement himself as the DPOY.


I assume you have come to terms with your curse? I only ask b/c you don't have a signature related to the FUTURE and I read he's play well like a bunch of others post RONDO.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah he's played great since Rondo got hurt, looks like he'll be able to live up to that contract.

Miami's the first and only team that's clinched their playoff spot. The East is so bad.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Carlos Boozer would be on my GOAT swindler list, but the team he plays for swindles their fan. A big market team that is scared of the luxury tax has to be annoying, especially when it's one of the more profitable teams. Owners have to get paid I guess. 

I just thought about Jan Vessley and now I want to punch something.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Joe Johnson's definitely on the GOAT swindler list. Can't even fathomn why ATL payed him that much after being a 3rd or 4th option in PHX.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Eddie Curry was the guy people used as a player making a heinous amount of money to do nothing.

I think he got 12 million when the top guys in every other sport besides baseball made 10 or less. Like, Eddie Curry was making more money in 2010 than Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Fun fact. Rudy Gay is the only player in the NBA on a max contract that's never made an All-Star Game. #Rapsin4


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm have to support OKC, since I don't want them to overtake Bulls. 

Lakers better hope Jazz lose today, since Bulls gonna beat them tomorrow. :kobe


----------



## Ether

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

NY_KnicksPR ‏@NY_KnicksPR
Forward Amar'e Stoudemire is scheduled to have a right knee debridement this coming week. He is expected to miss approximately six weeks.

ugvgguguigGIGIGIGYGYGYGHasdfghjkr6ftgyhujkljkihihFUCKasdfghjkl;


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So Amar'e pretty much out until playoffs?


----------



## Ether

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah, this sucks. I'm glad we signed Kenyon, but still. He was playing so well too, fuck. He had this surgery on his left knee earlier in the year, now his right? Damn..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:bron3 Grew up watching all these guys. Makes me sad that the majority of the people in this video are retired and the ones that are still playing in the NBA won't be there much longer. This new generation doesn't compare.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

SWAG IS DEAD. now we're left with a bunch of fake nice guy ******* like Lebron, Durant, and Rose. Humble my ass. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

This new generation doesn't have that swag like our generation had.

They don't have someone with the swag and starpower of Iverson. They don't have competitors like Kobe & KG. They don't have skilled bigs like Duncan. Pure shooters like Ray & Dirk. Pure points like Kidd & Nash. Guys like Webber, Big Ben and Rasheed. A player as dominant as Shaq. A global icon like Yao. Players as entertaining to watch as T-Mac and Carter.

The NBA is so forced nowadays. From their stars to their "rivalries" to just everything.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

i blame the college rule, the rule has no real impact on the decline in talent, but it hasn't helped.


----------



## Ether

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Damn the Jazz look awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

THEY SAID WE COULDN'T DO IT. THEY SAID ALL HOPE WAS LOST. THEY SAID THERE WERE TOO MANY ISSUES, TOO MUCH CHEMISTRY PROBLEMS, TOO SHIT OF A COACH. BUT ONE MAN, A GOD AMONG MEN, DIDN'T STOP BELIEVING AND RALLIED HIS TEAMMATES TO THE IMPROBABLE POSITION OF BEING TIED FOR THE EIGHTH SPOT. YES PEOPLE, WE HAVE DONE IT, WE HAVE BECOME SO BAD THAT THIS IS AN ACHIEVEMENT. :bron3


----------



## #Mark

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I miss T-mac so much :sadpanda

It's a shame he was as brittle as a senior citizen.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

just for the record i always said the lakers were gonna make the playoffs. lets face it they're in. the jazz have stunk the past week or so and i dont see them making the playoffs over the lakers. the rockets will make it and the warriors will make it. sorry blazers, sorry jazz.

also, if the lakers draw the spurs i like the lakers chances to beat the spurs more than the chances that they can beat the thunder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm pretty sure the majority of knowledgeable people knew the Lakers would make the playoffs, we just enjoyed them sucking while it lasted. Mostly because it felt good to see them playing so terrible after all that offseason hype. And also because they're the Lakers and seeing them suck brings joy to everyone of all ages and races.


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

spurs seem to destroy the lakers every time they face off. imo they're better off playing the thunder.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

We're getting the sixth seed. :kobe


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> SWAG IS DEAD. now we're left with a bunch of *fake nice guy ******* like Lebron, Durant, and Rose*. Humble my ass. :kobe


I'm glad I'm not the only one who misses the days when there was a bit of contempt between the rivals. It's kinda difficult to get into any so called rivalry when the opponents are smiling and laughing and joking with each other and sucking each other's knobs after the game.


----------



## peep4life

To get run out by their stepbrother Clippers 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who misses the days when there was a bit of contempt between the rivals. It's kinda difficult to get into any so called rivalry when the opponents are smiling and laughing and joking with each other and sucking each other's knobs after the game.


Absolutely, that was an actual 'rivalry'. Everything has gone soft nowadays


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:lmao Chandler's like what the fuck.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:lmao Chandler was just like whatever and Dre Miller was laughing in the background.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Our GREAT GOD Kobe is getting us the sixth seed.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Warriors lose, Rockets lose, Jazz lose.

As predicted, the Jazz lost in NY tonight. It was ugly too... the Knicks didn't have Amare OR Melo and still beat the Jazz by 29. Ouch.

The other two were more painful. The Warriors lost a game to a Bucks team they should be able to beat at home. The Rockets lost @ bottom feeder Phoenix.

The current standings have the Lakers in the 9 but tied with the Jazz record wise. They are a game and a half out of the 7 and only 2 games and a half out of the 6.

Forget the talk about the Lakers not making or barely making the playoffs... at this rate, they might get all the way up to the 6 seed. If the Grizzlies hold on to the 3 seed, that's an excellent first round matchup for the Lakers. I think facing the Spurs would be a good matchup for them too. The teams they really don't want to see in the first round are the Nuggets, Clippers or Thunder.



Posterizer said:


> Absolutely, that was an actual 'rivalry'. Everything has gone soft nowadays


People know that Magic and Bird are good buddies nowadays but forget that back in the heat of their 80's rivalry, they absolutely were not. There was genuine hatred between the Celtics and the Lakers back then. It was a joy to watch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I predicted them becoming the sixth seed before these loses. OUR GOD HAS SHOWN US THE LIGHT AND THE LIGHT SHOWS US THAT WE WILL FACE THE THREE SEED IN THE PLAYOFFS.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

A story came out today that Luol Deng had a couple of root canals early in the morning today. He showed up to practice anyways, root canal and deformed wrist ligaments aside.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

flex plz go. you've been spreading false rumors about a supposed GOD in Chicago when we all know he resides in LA. we won't have false preachers in this thread. :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> Warriors lose, Rockets lose, Jazz lose.
> 
> As predicted, the Jazz lost in NY tonight. It was ugly too... the Knicks didn't have Amare OR Melo and still beat the Jazz by 29. Ouch.
> 
> The other two were more painful. The Warriors lost a game to a Bucks team they should be able to beat at home. The Rockets lost @ bottom feeder Phoenix.
> 
> The current standings have the Lakers in the 9 but tied with the Jazz record wise. They are a game and a half out of the 7 and only 2 games and a half out of the 6.
> 
> Forget the talk about the Lakers not making or barely making the playoffs... at this rate, they might get all the way up to the 6 seed. If the Grizzlies hold on to the 3 seed, that's an excellent first round matchup for the Lakers. I think facing the Spurs would be a good matchup for them too. The teams they really don't want to see in the first round are the Nuggets, Clippers or Thunder.
> 
> 
> 
> People know that Magic and Bird are good buddies nowadays but forget that back in the heat of their 80's rivalry, they absolutely were not. There was genuine hatred between the Celtics and the Lakers back then. It was a joy to watch.


Lakers just need to avoid Spurs and OKC in the first round, if that's the case they MAY have a shot of getting past the first round


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Lakers just need to avoid Spurs and OKC in the first round, if that's the case they MAY have a shot of getting past the first round


Actually I think they match up pretty well with the Spurs. They would stand a much better chance of beating them than the Thunder.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yea mybe if it was the WCF, but not the 1st round


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I really don't see what's so bad about thinking LeBron with 3 rings, 3 Finals MVP and one or two MVP's can be argued to have a superior career than Kobe. At that point all Kobe would really have over him is longevity and two more rings.
> 
> I would also take peak LeBron over peak Kobe. Just my opinion. I'm not about to get into a Kobe/LeBron argument.
> 
> But here's a better way to end the argument. RUSSELL > Both.


I wouldn't say superior career IF Lebron does that might have be 4 rings but better overall sure. I truly believe peak Kobe was just better player than peak Lebron was. It really comes down to what do you prefer. If I am starting team with great talent around me with any of these positions such as dominate center, SF, PF, and PG I'll take Kobe. Likewise, if have little to no talent with a team filled with below average players I'll take Lebron.

Kobe better in these areas:
Shooting
Scoring
Clutch
Longevity
Footwork
Skilled superior basketball skills like MJ, Bird, and Magic were.
Higher basketball IQ
Better winner
Handles (ball handling)
On the ball defender.
Post up game, midrange, and 3 point shooting.
Free throw shooting


Lebron better in these areas:
Passing
Assist
Rebounding
Blocking shoots
Superior Athlete
More versatile on D and O. Can play more positions on Defense and Offense.
Unstoppable driving to the lane. 
Higher FG%
Makes his teammates around him player better.



This is my view on it.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Magic just said Kobe's been the MVP since all-star break.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Magic is a homer.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Magic is a homer.


Yeah but he does have good point if you look at the numbers: Since the All-Star break he's been averaging 34/6/7 on 54 FG%.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm not denying that Kobe has had great numbers. But he plays for a team tied for 8th place. How the hell can you be MVP on a fringe playoff team?

And despite his great numbers since the All-Star break, he hasn't had a better season than LeBron.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> I'm not denying that Kobe has had great numbers. But he plays for a team tied for 8th place. How the hell can you be MVP on a fringe playoff team?
> 
> And despite his great numbers since the All-Star break, he hasn't had a better season than LeBron.


Not that I think Kobe will win it, but a player's value to his team is relative. Can you remind me what the Lakers record in '76 was when Kareem won MVP?

McAdoo: '75 Braves (49-33) .597
Malone: '79 Rockets (47-35) .573
Malone: '82 Rockets (46-36) .560
*Kareem: '76 Lakers (40-42) .487*
Pettit: '56 Hawks (33-39) .458

MVP not always about who's best player in NBA each and year sometimes it's best Most Valuable Player to their teams. I personally think LBJ has way better cast of players around him than Kobe does. Especially talent and coaching wise. Remember Magic said since All-Star BREAK not the entire season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

LeBron's 5 best players after him are Wade, Bosh, Ray Allen, Mario Chalmers & Udonis Haslem
Kobe's 5 best players after him are Dwight, Pau, Nash, Metta & Clark.

It's not like there's a vast talent difference.

LeBron has been better than Kobe this entire season. Are we forgetting the fact that he's putting up great numbers while leading his team on a 17 game winning streak right now?


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> LeBron's 5 best players after him are Wade, Bosh, Ray Allen, Mario Chalmers & Udonis Haslem
> Kobe's 5 best players after him are Dwight, Pau, Nash, Metta & Clark.
> 
> It's not like there's a vast talent difference.
> 
> LeBron has been better than Kobe this entire season. Are we forgetting the fact that he's putting up great numbers while leading his team on a 17 game winning streak right now?


Again those names look great on paper but that's not really the case at all. Wade and Bosh >>> Gasol and Howard. Wade and Bosh are munch closer to their prime than Gasol and Howard are. You have be crazy to think otherwise. Lakers switched HC during the season. That hurts on offense and offense systems. Chemistry been huge deal this season with all injuries Howard, Nash, Gasol, Hill, and Earl Clak. With missing bunch of games while others being out entire season. Not making excuses just saying. Heat have better bench too, it's not even that close. Yeah it's great winning streak no doubt but Clippers won 17 games in a row this season and wasn't huge deal either. Unlike Heat get bunch of love on ESPN and major sports networks about it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Clippers got a lot of attention for their winning streak. Of course they didn't get as much as the Heat or if it were the Lakers but they still got plenty of press for it.

And if you go by the standard of who's valuable to their team and who isn't, LeBron is very damn valuable to the Heat. Believe it or not, those guys depend on LeBron a lot.

Also are you implying that Dwight Howard is out of his prime?


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> The Clippers got a lot of attention for their winning streak. Of course they didn't get as much as the Heat or if it were the Lakers but they still got plenty of press for it.
> 
> And if you go by the standard of who's valuable to their team and who isn't, LeBron is very damn valuable to the Heat. Believe it or not, those guys depend on LeBron a lot.
> 
> Also are you implying that Dwight Howard is out of his prime?


Meh not really munch I heard on ESPN about Clippers win streak.

Lol compared to his Orlando days? Hell yeah. Is that serious question. :lmao 

Big's (centers) start to decline athletically after back surgery. Especially any major surgery for that matter.

Dwight Howard numbers: 16.2 PPG, 12.2 RPG, FT% 48. Those are some of his all time low's for his entire career. Also below his career averages. Funny stat just showed on ABC. Steve Nash 6.8 APG(Lowest since 1999-00) season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Dwight isn't healthy, he's playing hurt. I wouldn't say he's out of his prime.

Also it was expected that his scoring numbers would drop in LA seeing as he's gone from #1 option to #2 option, well technically #2 but really #3 since Metta World Peace has made himself the 2nd option :lol

Compared to his numbers last year, only his scoring numbers (Which were expected to drop), and his defensive rebounding numbers have dipped. He's shooting pretty much the same from the field, his FT% went down by one point. I'd hardly say Dwight is out of his prime. He's just hurt and he's struggled adjusting to his role in LA.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Dwight isn't healthy, he's playing hurt. I wouldn't say he's out of his prime.
> 
> Also it was expected that his scoring numbers would drop in LA seeing as he's gone from #1 option to #2 option, well technically #2 but really #3 since Metta World Peace has made himself the 2nd option :lol
> 
> Compared to his numbers last year, only his scoring numbers (Which were expected to drop), and his defensive rebounding numbers have dipped. He's shooting pretty much the same from the field, his FT% went down by one point. I'd hardly say Dwight is out of his prime. He's just hurt and he's struggled adjusting to his role in LA.


He's 27 years old already. You do know historically centers decline with age right? Add in major surgery's being worse. He might have 2 to 4 good (All Star level)/great years left maybe. I don't see him as franchise player true #1 but great #2 to build right. Howard is good piece but not great one. All his numbers are down dude. Huh? Howard FT% shooting this season is 48.3 his career average 57.9 yeah I say that's huge dip. I know he is playing injured. I just hope we get old Howard back next year. I guess we all will have to wait and see. I'm skeptical though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yes I know historically centers decline with age. But not at 27...around that age is when most NBA players hit their peak.

I was comparing his numbers to last season in Orlando, not his career averages. To say Howard is out of his prime is ridiculous.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Yes I know historically centers decline with age. But not at 27...around that age is when most NBA players hit their peak.
> 
> I was comparing his numbers to last season in Orlando, not his career averages. To say Howard is out of his prime is ridiculous.


lol okay then. Not always. Not ones coming off major back surgery. Some centers had to retire with bad backs while never being same player they once were. Howard is out of his prime until I see old Howard of seasons past. I'll be ecstatic with 80% Howard moving forward. I don't believe Lakers will get that Howard again ala Orlando one. Like I said let's see where Howard is in 2-3 years time.


----------



## WWE

In my opinion, the Celtics got screwed out of foul calls in the fourth

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Celtics/OKC game was ugly to watch. Sloppy basketball all around.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Pringles needs to learn to bench Metta when he keeps chucking. fuck sakes, don't shoot when you're open if you're not a good shooter. there's a reason you're always fucking open.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Great game by Howard. Props.

The Lakers have 8th seed now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Dwight looked so out of his prime tonight.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Dwight looked so out of his prime tonight.


haha. It was just one game though. Don't forget that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Philadelphia is SO BAD.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Doug Collins is gone.

Plus they're in a lose-lose with the Bynum situation.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Miami putting Indiana in their place. Team is rolling right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Thought the Miami game was later, ive missed the whole game while at work. Looks like it'll be 18 in a row barring a huge collapse.

Whats funny is I keep trolling my friends saying Chalmers is better than Rondo and would be an allstar on any other team. This game will give me loads of more material :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Dwight looked so out of his prime tonight.


Indeed. While Kobe was MVP'ing.

:kobe


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

GOLDBERG THEME IN NEW ORLEANS


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> Magic just said Kobe's been the MVP since all-star break.





Notorious said:


> Magic is a homer.


Magic also said earlier this season that the Lakers had no chance of making the playoffs. He's not so much of a homer as he is reactionary without long term vision. I take everything he says with a grain of salt.



Red Viper said:


> Pringles needs to learn to bench Metta when he keeps chucking. fuck sakes, don't shoot when you're open if you're not a good shooter. there's a reason you're always fucking open.


To be fair, Metta has had good games and been valuable on offense. The problem in this game is when he didn't have his shot early and they let him keep shooting. If the shots aren't falling, find someone whose is. That same thing applies to Kobe and everyone else on the team. There is enough talent on that team that when someone is cold, someone else will be hot. Don't keep chucking it when you're cold on the night.

It was nice seeing the Lakers finally play a more consistent game over 48 minutes. They were able to win after digging holes against bad teams but that shit won't fly against good teams.


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Magic is like a typical Lakers fan. If they're winning or playing well; "Kobe is an MVP-candidate", "Lakers gon win the championship", etc. If they're losing; "blow it up", "time to rebuild", "trade Dwight", "Kobe is done", etc. 


Only difference is Magic is on TV oh, and he's one of the GOATS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Lakers are a scary team heading into the playoffs. I'm not predicting them to win the title or anything like that but I could very well see them upsetting one of the top three seeds.

If Memphis were to remain at the #3 seed, I think that would be their ideal matchup.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*






Abused.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Fuck Lakers for beating Bulls lol.

Here comes the Laker bandwagon, just wait.


Oh and I'm convinced no one will beat the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Not a good year at all for Brandon Knight.

Gets punked by Metta World Peace. Gets humiliated by Kyrie Irving during All-Star Weekend. Now he's on the receiving end of one of the biggest facials of recent years.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I was about to say the exact same thing, the fact that it was on Knight makes it so much better.

One of the best dunks Ive seen this season


----------



## El Barto

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

First Kyrie took his ankles. Then DeAndre took his soul. RIP Brandon Knight.


----------



## Dub

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

My God at that Dunk


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*






:lmao move bitch get out the way


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Brandon Knight is DEAD


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Now I know the West has been deeper than the East for years now but at least the East has still had some good/intriguing playoff matchups. However this years look to be awful.

If the playoffs started today, these would be the matchups in the East:
Heat vs. Bucks
Knicks vs. Hawks
Pacers vs. Celtics
Nets vs. Bulls

None of those series interest me. None. None of those matchups seem interesting. Heat vs. Bucks is just a massacre waiting to happen, Knicks vs. Hawks is a borefest, Pacers vs. Celtics will be offensive hell, and the Nets & Bulls are both boring as shit.

Meanwhile, in the West
Spurs vs. Lakers
Thunder vs. Rockets
Clippers vs. Warriors
Grizzlies vs. Nuggets

All of those matchups interest me. All of them. Spurs vs. Lakers would make for some great games. The Thunder & Rockets would be an entertaining series with two fast-paced, young and athletic teams. Same with Clippers & Warriors. I find the complete contrast in styles between the Grizzlies & Nuggets intriguing as hell, also the fact that they both have amazing playoff crowds.

I know there's over a month of season play left and that the seeds are subject to change but I don't think there will be any significant change for the most part. The East playoffs will be a DUD fest.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Did you just snub the playoff loudness of the ROARACLE? The last time the Warriors were in the playoffs, ESPN/TNT broke out the decibel meter for both rounds.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

How could I forget. WE BELIEVE.






Pretty sure Biedrins is the only player left from that team. Who would've thought.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Warriors fans know we'd never move that contract


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> How could I forget. WE BELIEVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Biedrins is the only player left from that team. Who would've thought.


that series made the Warriors my 2nd favorite team


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Now I know the West has been deeper than the East for years now but at least the East has still had some good/intriguing playoff matchups. However this years look to be awful.
> 
> If the playoffs started today, these would be the matchups in the East:
> Heat vs. Bucks
> Knicks vs. Hawks
> Pacers vs. Celtics
> Nets vs. Bulls
> 
> None of those series interest me. None. None of those matchups seem interesting. Heat vs. Bucks is just a massacre waiting to happen, Knicks vs. Hawks is a borefest, Pacers vs. Celtics will be offensive hell, and the Nets & Bulls are both boring as shit.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the West
> Spurs vs. Lakers
> Thunder vs. Rockets
> Clippers vs. Warriors
> Grizzlies vs. Nuggets
> 
> All of those matchups interest me. All of them. Spurs vs. Lakers would make for some great games. The Thunder & Rockets would be an entertaining series with two fast-paced, young and athletic teams. Same with Clippers & Warriors. I find the complete contrast in styles between the Grizzlies & Nuggets intriguing as hell, also the fact that they both have amazing playoff crowds.
> 
> I know there's over a month of season play left and that the seeds are subject to change but I don't think there will be any significant change for the most part. The East playoffs will be a DUD fest.


Eastern is way more likely to change though, there's only likw 2-3 games seperating 5-8 or something


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I hope the Celtics play the Hawks or Knicks in the first round. I do not want to play the Pacers, Nets, or Bulls.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Last time Bulls/Celtics played, it was on e of the most epic playoff sereis ever


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I like our chances against the Pacers & Nets.

Bulls is a hell matchup for us though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'd rather take Nets 1st round than Celtics, even though Nets playing better, it's thee Celtics.


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Now I know the West has been deeper than the East for years now but at least the East has still had some good/intriguing playoff matchups. However this years look to be awful.
> 
> If the playoffs started today, these would be the matchups in the East:
> Heat vs. Bucks
> Knicks vs. Hawks
> Pacers vs. Celtics
> Nets vs. Bulls
> 
> None of those series interest me. None. None of those matchups seem interesting. Heat vs. Bucks is just a massacre waiting to happen, Knicks vs. Hawks is a borefest, Pacers vs. Celtics will be offensive hell, and the Nets & Bulls are both boring as shit.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the West
> Spurs vs. Lakers
> Thunder vs. Rockets
> Clippers vs. Warriors
> Grizzlies vs. Nuggets
> 
> All of those matchups interest me. All of them. Spurs vs. Lakers would make for some great games. The Thunder & Rockets would be an entertaining series with two fast-paced, young and athletic teams. Same with Clippers & Warriors. I find the complete contrast in styles between the Grizzlies & Nuggets intriguing as hell, also the fact that they both have amazing playoff crowds.
> 
> I know there's over a month of season play left and that the seeds are subject to change but I don't think there will be any significant change for the most part. The East playoffs will be a DUD fest.


I feel the EXACT same way. West looks awesome if it stays the way it is. Harden vs his old teammates. Kobe and Timmy in one final showdown. Clips and Warriors have a little animosity between them too, Lee calling out Blake for flopping. Griz and Nugs being polar opposites will be a battle between who can control the pace. Gonna be entertaining as hell!

:mark:




East looks so shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Nets vs Bulls will be boring for real. But I think Bulls will get through, so I'll definitely take it. Only thing is it would more or less guarantee a second round exit at the hands of the Heat.

We could actually take out the Knicks as well. Would lose to Pacers. Celtics match up could go either way.

So yeah, BULLS chances:

Heat - lose
Knicks - strong possibility of winning
Pacers - lose
Nets - win
Celtics - either way
Not even acknowledging the other two


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Eastern is way more likely to change though, there's only likw 2-3 games seperating 5-8 or something


No STAT and Melo day to day. I def see us dropping a couple spots.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Deandre Jordan's dunk might be the best posterization i've seen in years, he flattened Knight.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



abrown0718 said:


> that series made the Warriors my 2nd favorite team


And that wasn't even the best series for them that year, GSW vs Utah was GOAT, top 2 home court advantage teams going at it, with the decibel meter in the corner all game regardless of venue.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*





Remember jumping out of my chair when that happened.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I want a Bulls vs. Hawks playoffs personally just so I can go to one of the games.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm a Pacers fan and they got GUTTED by the Heat. I thought they could match up well against them and keep it tight but 
blink-and-you-missed-it Miami got up by about 15 and never came close to relinquishing that lead.

Heat/Bucks would be one of the biggest post season slaughters ever. The Bucks have ZERO chance.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Skip trolling. Says DeAndre's dunk is a 6/10.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Skip trolling. Says DeAndre's dunk is a 6/10.


lol that Skip guy is crazy.


----------



## padraic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I don't really see what's so amazing about it. Nice throwdown, but I like how Knight tried defending it way more than the dunk itself


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Jon Snow said:


> And that wasn't even the best series for them that year, GSW vs Utah was GOAT, top 2 home court advantage teams going at it, with the decibel meter in the corner all game regardless of venue.


Yeah, GSW have some of the loudest, most loyal fans in the league. I loved that GS/DAL series because no one saw that coming, but the Jazz series was crazy too

Game 3 in the Jazz series :krs



TKOK said:


> Remember jumping out of my chair when that happened.


:kobe3 B Diddy! I hope his knee heals well and the Knicks re-sign him


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



abrown0718 said:


> Yeah, GSW have some of the loudest, most loyal fans in the league. I loved that GS/DAL series because no one saw that coming, but the Jazz series was crazy too
> 
> Game 3 in the Jazz series :krs


YEAH!!! :cool2

Knicks vs. Warriors tonight at Oracle Arena... Should be fun.


----------



## Xile44

Just read that Nets are only 2 games behind from second place.

I find it hard to believe the Nets will lose to the Bulls if they played in playoffs. 

So many minutes Thib has his starters playing.

Teams I'd want to face in playoffs are Pacers, Knicks and Bulls.

Celtics are very hot, and are bigs could hurt them but its the Celtics and there also very popular and would get a lot of fan support in New York


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Even his teammates are starting to believe he might be a lost cause...



> Across the Sacramento Kings locker room, players are not sure whether DeMarcus Cousins will ever figure out how to control his emotions on a consistent basis.
> 
> Cousins was ejected for throwing an elbow on Sunday, and his teammates admit they are unsure how much more advice and guidance the young big man needs.
> 
> "You can give a person as much advice as you can," Jason Thompson said. "From us, to coaches, to Hall of Famers, to whatever. But at the end of the day you're in this league because you're a grown man, you've going to do what you want to do."
> 
> Isaiah Thomas believes Cousins will get over this obstacle at some point.
> 
> "I hope. I don't know what it's going to take. I hope so. He's a helluva player, one of the best big men in the league. He has to be smarter in certain situations so one day so I hope it does click or something but I think it's in his control. It's in nobody's control but himself. And I think it will click, hopefully soon."


----------



## TKOK

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kyrie Irving might be done for the year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

#TANK

Btw, I know he's legit injured but even if he wasn't they would've found a way to get him out for the season so they can tank.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So Shabazz, Irving, and Waiters? Is that good enough for them to compete?


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

they should probably get a big tbh, but Shabazz would be great for them too, although probably a bit undersized for SF. THOMPSON is a part of that great young core btw, he's actually a very good player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I think Shabazz is overhyped but I think Cleveland would be better off drafting Nerlens and trading Vaj.

I know Nerlens tore his ACL but he should be back around October-November and he's the best prospect in the draft. Nerlens is still pretty raw offensively, but he's insane athletic and he's a defensive stud. If not Nerlens, then picks Len.

It all depends on how Cleveland views Waiters. I could see them picking Shabazz if they view Waiters as more of a 6th man type like he was at Syracuse. I don't think it would be a good idea for Shabazz to play SF.

Who knows Cleveland could be hoping to pick Cody Zeller so they can team him with his brother.


----------



## padraic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I fucking hate how injury prone Kyrie's been through his career. He has so much damn potential to be an MVP and all this bad luck happens. Really sucks, him AND Varejao.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kyrie's fragile. Majority of his injuries seem to occur on collisions with other players.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Brandon Knights murder as narrated by Good Ole JR!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sIDS3q3F0H4


----------



## Joel

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Xile44 said:


> Just read that Nets are only 2 games behind from second place.
> 
> I find it hard to believe the Nets will lose to the Bulls if they played in playoffs.
> 
> So many minutes Thib has his starters playing.
> 
> Teams I'd want to face in playoffs are Pacers, Knicks and Bulls.
> 
> Celtics are very hot, and are bigs could hurt them but its the Celtics and there also very popular and would get a lot of fan support in New York


Bulls pretty much hung with the Nets with a seriously depleted team. The only win you have managed over Bulls.

Maybe it's me, but I just don't rate the Nets. I think if we have all our guys healthy (not even including Rose) we'll go through. Just think it's agood match up for Bulls.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> Brandon Knights murder as narrated by Good Ole JR!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sIDS3q3F0H4


:lmao that's pretty good.


----------



## WWE

This is amazing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:lmao


----------



## Xile44

Joel said:


> Bulls pretty much hung with the Nets with a seriously depleted team. The only win you have managed over Bulls.
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I just don't rate the Nets. I think if we have all our guys healthy (not even including Rose) we'll go through. Just think it's agood match up for Bulls.


I also think its a good match up for the Nets. A team like the Bulls who play at a slow pace is great for the Nets who also play at that pace. Both play good defense but at the end of the day I don't see Bulls getting out of the first round. I had them at a 7th before the season and I could be right.

If that match up does happen I don't mind doing sometype of bet

You don't have to rate the Nets highly that's fine, there only 2 games behind 2nd seed. If that team gets hot than it could happen especially with Deron looking like him old self


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kawhi Leonard is so good.

George & Leonard could've been a hell of a wing duo for Indiana.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Brandon Knight injured 4 mins into the game. Still haven't gotten over the DJ dunk lol.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Kawhi Leonard is so good.
> 
> George & Leonard could've been a hell of a wing duo for Indiana.


One of the few trades where both teams got better immediately.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Good win for the spurs, that Blazers loss was terrible and made me anxious for tonight's game. Westbrook tried to play the hero and took 27 shots to Durant's 13.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Stall_19 said:


> Brandon Knight injured 4 mins into the game. Still haven't gotten over the DJ dunk lol.


Dam. Can Brandon Knight get any unluckier.


----------



## WWE

I was so sure the spurs were going to lose.. but damn I'm proud to say I was wrong

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> Brandon Knights murder as narrated by Good Ole JR!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sIDS3q3F0H4


JR needs to commentate for other sports. srs


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Steph Curry always looks like a God against the Knicks


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

GSW up by 24 :mark:


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> GSW up by 24 :mark:


The Knicks didn't come to play today. :no:


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

knights like 8 inches shorter than jordan and who knows how much lighter. i give him all the credit for stepping up and trying to make a play on the ball. the dunk looked sick, don't get me wrong, but it was on a point guard. c'mon now, he shouldn't be getting shit on like that.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



shutupchico said:


> knights like 8 inches shorter than jordan and who knows how much lighter. i give him all the credit for stepping up and trying to make a play on the ball. the dunk looked sick, don't get me wrong, but it was on a point guard. c'mon now, he shouldn't be getting shit on like that.


Exactly. He got shit on for doing the right thing.

There were so many "RIP Brandon Knight" tweets last night.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I agree with the sentiment that Knight shouldn't be getting shit on. It's a bad message to send to say that you should just get out of the way and not try on defense out of fear of getting dunked on.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Warriors finally dominated a team straight-up again, that felt _nice_.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Heat will be on 19 after tomorrow. :bron2


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Cycloneon said:


> This is amazing.


They used the wrong song


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Spurs are crazy scary. I pick them to win the West especially with healthy Tony Parker.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

They're my pick to make it out of the West as well.

I think in the playoffs, especially against the Spurs is gonna show where OKC misses Harden. I have doubts about Kevin Martin's playoff performance.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Haha this is hilarious.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> Haha this is hilarious.


:lol

A player on the opposing team did that for one of the players I coached last night. Easy 2 point basket for us thanks to his accidental screen.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Well in other news, Dennis Rodman apparently is going to meet the new pope too.

http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/dennis_rodman_wants_to_meet_the_mobBX6Jsl4HRtfWCLdVuVO


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

DENNIS THE AMBASSADOR :rodman


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lol Dennis Rodman.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



> The Utah Jazz remain in the playoff picture and were engaged in trade talks involving Al Jefferson and Paul Millsap, but multiple sources say that general manager Dennis Lindsey expressed a willingness to take a step back next season to get a better pick in the strong 2014 NBA Draft.
> 
> The Jazz casually discussed a Millsap for Eric Bledsoe trade, but are comfortable letting both he and Jefferson depart via free agency without compensation.
> 
> The Jazz could have dealt Millsap for a high first round pick in 2012, but would have been required to take back a bad contract.


WIGGINS/FAVORS/KANTER :mark:


----------



## WWE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Eww, if the playoffs starded now it'd be like this I believe:

Western:
Spurs/Jazz
Thunder/Rockets
Clippers/Warriors
Grizzlies/Nuggets

Eastern:
Heat/Bucks
Knicks/Hawks
Pacers/Celtics
Nets/Bulls


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> They're my pick to make it out of the West as well.
> 
> I think in the playoffs, especially against the Spurs is gonna show where OKC misses Harden. I have doubts about Kevin Martin's playoff performance.


fuck outta here. you've been calling them chokers for the past 6 months.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

They have choked in the playoffs for the past few seasons.....

Only reason why I'm picking them is because I think the Thunder will miss Harden in the playoffs and Martin will choke. However, they're still regular season warriors until proven otherwise.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

i think the spurs make it out b/c the thunder will iso and fisher will play and brooks doesn't learn what works until it's too late. i took him two games last year to figure out how to counter the spurs and it never came against the heat. 

kd will start getting heat for being passive.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Skill said:


> Well in other news, Dennis Rodman apparently is going to meet the new pope too.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/dennis_rodman_wants_to_meet_the_mobBX6Jsl4HRtfWCLdVuVO


You can't make this shit up. Had I said a few months ago that Rodman would be meeting with Kim Jong Un and the Pope, I'd have been laughed out of the thread.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Who would've thought Tobias Harris was this good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Orlando sure does know how to bore it's fans.


----------



## Xile44

Henderson could be a good FA pick up for some teams


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Dwight with those 27 free throws....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

lolceltics

Making Gerald Henderson look like prime MJ.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

It's amazing how ATL manages to make every game boring regardless of opponent. Holy shit.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



abrown0718 said:


> It's amazing how ATL manages to make every game boring regardless of opponent. Holy shit.


Yeah, they're the most boring consistent playoff team I've seen a awhile. 

In other news Dwight Howard has 35 free throw attempts.


----------



## Dub

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Howard has had 39 FTs? wtf


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Orlando has been hacking him the entire game. Pointless.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

They intentionally fouled him


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

39 FTs and 39 points. Would have loved to have seen that game, was Orlando going with Hack a Dwight the entire game.


----------



## Xile44

Deron has been so frigging good post all star.

Blatche is gonna make bank this offseason. Heat should of signed him.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Miami with another win its amazing how they make it look easy, Lebron only had 15 points and only played for 30 min yet they win another game going away.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Decided to re-visit my preseason predictions...



> My seeding predictions for both conferences:
> East
> 1. Heat
> 2. Celtics
> 3. Pacers
> 4. Nets
> 5. Sixers
> 6. Bulls
> 7. Knicks
> 8. Pistons
> 9. Raptors
> 10. Bucks
> 11. Hawks
> 12. Wizards
> 13. Cavaliers
> 14. Magic
> 15. Bobcats


Looks like I was right about Miami & Indiana's seeding, as well as the Nets, Bulls and the bottom four teams in the conference. Didn't expect the Celtics to get off to as a bad of a start as they did, didn't expect Philly to be this bad and Bynum to miss the whole season, didn't think the Knicks would finally start playing to their potential and was way too high on Detroit looking back at it.



> West
> 1. Thunder
> 2. Spurs
> 3. Lakers
> 4. Nuggets
> 5. Clippers
> 6. Grizzlies
> 7. Jazz
> 8. Timberwolves
> 9. Warriors
> 10. Suns
> 11. Mavericks
> 12. Trail Blazers
> 13. Kings
> 14. Hornets
> 15. Rockets


Would like to keep in mind that I made these predictions a couple days before the Harden trade went down.

I was right about the Thunder & Spurs being the top two teams. I, much like others didn't expect the Lakers to be as bad as they were this season and I won't admit I was wrong about the Wolves. They're a playoff team for sure if injuries didn't get them.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Spurs are so infuriating sometimes. This is the shit that scares me and I see a repeat of last playoffs and them completely falling apart for no reason.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

A shame after such an amazing season Kevin Love had last year he had barely played this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Wolves with healthy Love and Rubio are a playoff team for sure.

They are better than the Warriors, Rockets, Jazz and what the Lakers have been this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Who would've thought Tobias Harris was this good.


HENNIGAN

Dude's a great evaluator of talent.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Haha Celtics

Lakers are rolling, 7th spot here they come. :kobe3

Dam Heat


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Lakers starting play better but still have long ways to go if want to get out 1st round come playoff time.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves with healthy Love and Rubio are a playoff team for sure.
> 
> They are better than the Warriors, Rockets, Jazz and what the Lakers have been this season.


Not sure about that. Love good player but kinda been stat padder his entire career not proven to be winner. Not until proven otherwise but him Rubio do make good 1 & 2 punch though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Wolves were on their way to the playoffs last year before Rubio went down. How can Love really win games when throughout his career his supporting cast has been shit all the time? Last season the Wolves are a playoff team if they remain healthy. They were better than both Dallas and Utah. This season they're better than Houston, Utah and probably Golden State. I don't know if they'd be better than the Lakers now but sure as hell are better than them pre All-Star break.

As far as Love being a stat-padder, idk. I at one point thought the same but I really don't know. I know for one thing, he's an elite rebounder and he's an elite shooter. His defense leaves a lot to be desired but I don't think just that should make him a stat-padder. But why is it that almost anyone who puts up numbers on a bad team gets labeled as a stat-padder? Why can't they just be a good player stuck on a bad team?


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Chillez said:


> Lakers starting play better but still have long ways to go if want to get out 1st round come playoff time.


Well that depends on who they face. If they get 6th spot, they have a chancde


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

That Lakers/Magic game was something else. I fell asleep twice over the course of the game. Once was in the first half. The 2nd time I fell asleep was late in the 3rd. I woke up right around the time Dwight was shooting free throws 38 and 39.

It doesn't seem like I missed much lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

He made 25 free throws

"Supporting me﻿ for my 8 years, I don't care how many times they boo me, how many times they make the signs, I still have love for these people."

Respect


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Fun fact. The Heat are 19-2 since BIRDMAN joined the team. #FunFacts


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

RUBIO


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Bulls vs Kings tomorrow. 

Have to win tomorrow.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Is Cousins suspended yet? I guess it doesn't matter. Jimmy Buckets, The Booze Cruise, Spicy Meatballs, and the rest of the Bulls will defeat the Seacramenttle Super Kings or whatever city they want to be from.


----------



## Brye

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Fun fact. The Heat are 19-2 since BIRDMAN joined the team. #FunFacts


Bringing dat team chemistry.

He's actually a really good fit for that team though, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

anyone else find it hilarious how no one cares about Melo's return to Denver? Probably because they're better off without him thus far and they've actually been far better than the Knicks too, but still :ti.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Aid180 said:


> Is Cousins suspended yet? I guess it doesn't matter. Jimmy Buckets, The Booze Cruise, Spicy Meatballs, and the rest of the Bulls will defeat the Seacramenttle Super Kings or whatever city they want to be from.


Who is Spicy Meatballs? lol


The way I see it, Derrick Rose has more to lose returning sooner than later than the Bulls have to gain. This is what we have to unconditionally accept. This is what we all must live with.


----------



## Aid

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Who is Spicy Meatballs? lol
> 
> 
> The way I see it, Derrick Rose has more to lose returning sooner than later than the Bulls have to gain. This is what we have to unconditionally accept. This is what we all must live with.







It's Marco Belinelli.

As for Rose, the next logical step in his rehab is playing in games. He's not going to get mentally ready if all he does is think about getting injured again. Everyone falls off the bike. Some falls are worse than others, but you never recover fully unless you get back on that bike. Derrick Rose needs to get back on his bike. He needs to climb back up onto that horse. He needs to jump back into the pool. He needs to get back in the fight. He needs to [insert metaphor].

Essentially, it's time. I think this team is talented enough to win it all with Rose this year. His team has fought hard this entire season. Calling it quits now would be a waste.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I think he's seen what has happened to Shumpert, Amare Dirk etc. It's scared him mentally


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves were on their way to the playoffs last year before Rubio went down. How can Love really win games when throughout his career his supporting cast has been shit all the time? Last season the Wolves are a playoff team if they remain healthy. They were better than both Dallas and Utah. This season they're better than Houston, Utah and probably Golden State. I don't know if they'd be better than the Lakers now but sure as hell are better than them pre All-Star break.
> 
> As far as Love being a stat-padder, idk. I at one point thought the same but I really don't know. I know for one thing, he's an elite rebounder and he's an elite shooter. His defense leaves a lot to be desired but I don't think just that should make him a stat-padder. But why is it that almost anyone who puts up numbers on a bad team gets labeled as a stat-padder? Why can't they just be a good player stuck on a bad team?


I think soon as Love leads his team to playoffs being known as stat padder should be gone IMO. Just the way it works in sports. People did same thing with T-MAC never being able lead his team past second round.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Is he known as a stat padder or are you just calling him one. Guy had an amazing year last year and I had him in the MVP race. I just dont see how anyone can be called a stat padder? Its like Skip saying all Lebron does is fill the boxscores like thats a bad thing.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Soupman Prime said:


> Is he known as a stat padder or are you just calling him one. Guy had an amazing year last year and I had him in the MVP race. I just dont see how anyone can be called a stat padder? Its like Skip saying all Lebron does is fill the boxscores like thats a bad thing.


He is known as stat padder and I don't necessarily agree with it. Lot of people do think he is one though. He just needs win more than that label should go away. Kevin Love is a good player without a doubt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Is it his fault that he's the best scorer & rebounder on the team? I used to call him a stat-padder too, but what really is a stat-padder?

It's like a damned if you do, damned if you don't thing with good players stuck on bad teams. They can't win when it comes to some fans. If they don't have good numbers on a bad team, then people talk about how much they suck. If they have good numbers on a bad team, people call them overrated and stat-padders.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Who is the stat padder on the Bobcats? Or would you call Irving a statpadder on the Cavs since they have been bad every year. I becamse a Love fan last year when I had idiots here in Boston saying Pierce had a better year and that he wasnt an MVP candidate. Just couldnt understand how someone who was top 5 in scoring and rebounding was so underrated.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'll give him time see what Love does in next few years. He has been in NBA since 2008, Irving to me basically a rookie drafted (2011). I do think Love is pretty underrated without question.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Is it his fault that he's the best scorer & rebounder on the team? I used to call him a stat-padder too, but what really is a stat-padder?
> 
> It's like a damned if you do, damned if you don't thing with good players stuck on bad teams. They can't win when it comes to some fans. *If they don't have good numbers on a bad team, then people talk about how much they suck. If they have good numbers on a bad team, people call them overrated and stat-padders*.


Exactly. It's sad but true.


----------



## Chillez

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Brand new sick Kobe video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrV4lnVTTVI&hd=1


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Is it his fault that he's the best scorer & rebounder on the team? I used to call him a stat-padder too, but what really is a stat-padder?
> 
> It's like a damned if you do, damned if you don't thing with good players stuck on bad teams. They can't win when it comes to some fans. If they don't have good numbers on a bad team, then people talk about how much they suck. If they have good numbers on a bad team, people call them overrated and stat-padders.


A stat padder is someone that aggressively goes for stats above all else and will even jeopardize games with the way they play, a prime example being Rondo with his assists. I won't say Love is a stat padder because he goes for boards as boards really are all hustle and there is no harm in getting them, but it just comes off like he cares too much about getting them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah you're over-exaggerating with Rondo.

Sure he does have his moments where he makes an unnecessary pass when he could take a shot but I wouldn't say he cares more about his stats than winning.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

No I'm not over exaggerating. perhaps I would have been if I said it before this season, but anyone that watched him operate during his STREAK clearly saw someone that was more concerned with his assist/streak than anything else. if you come back into a game during a blowout just to continue your streak then there's a problem with your mindset.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

You do realize that that was Doc Rivers idea and not Rondo? Doc kept Rondo on the floor because he wanted him to continue the streak, it's not like Rondo begged Doc to stay on the floor.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Heat win 20th in a row in a close one. I want to see Charles "D-Wade is declining" Barkley reaction to how Wade has been playing.

Lakers now leading the Hawks, predictably considering no Teague/Smith. Like the Lakers announcers, not total homers like that idiot in Boston.

Utah getting their ass handed to them. I still have no idea why they didn't trade any of their bigs. Dumbest non-move of the trade deadline.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Laker announcers are pretty amazing imo. I enjoy listening to them talk more than the ESPN announcers that they use for national games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Nets have the best commentating team IMO.

They're very unbiased and they're probably the most intelligent announcing duo.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Ive met Cedric Maxwell many times around here. a Celtic legend if many of you dont know also the commentators for Celtics games on radio.

Miami wins again, win a great close game. Streak is amazing just continues to make them look unbeatable in a 7 game series.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I said it earlier in this thread when Notorious was claiming Wade had declined. Wade historically picks his game up around this time off the season and usually gets off to slow starts.

No surprise the trend continued this year.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Rough loss for the Lakers. For any hope of playoff success they need to get the 6th seed as they have no chance against the Spurs or Thunder.

Knicks/Nuggets should be an entertaining game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Wade has declined, he's 70% at best what he was when he started. The physical play takes it's toll.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

But Wade has declined...

He's still an elite player though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

you fools. :ti


he's shooting the best he has throughout his whole career and yet you guys say he's declined? He's the SECOND OPTION now, that has more to do with his stats being lower than him actually getting worse which he really hasn't. He still steps up when needed and he has proven that throughout the year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

You know why Wade's FG% is so high? He shoots less jumpers.

But yeah man. Wade is still at his peak. Wade is still arguably the best player in the NBA like he was a couple years ago. Oh wait....


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So he removed a part of his game that he struggled with which means he's declined? Isn't that EXACTLY what Lebron did? He still averages 22/5/5 while playing superb defense, but you're totally right, he's just some supporting all star. He's still playing at an incredibly high level and his DECLINE is not noticeable whatsoever.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

He's second option because he can't win a title as the #1 option anymore.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> But Wade has declined...
> 
> He's still an elite player though.


Below is a post by yours truly early in this thread. 



> Dwyane Wade is done as an elite player. I'll probably get flamed for saying that, but it is what it is.


:ti

Last 10 games not including the one tonight, he's averaged 26/5/6 on 60% shooting. Safe to say he picks his game up this time of the year. And I don't think its a coincidence Bron's numbers have been relatively down in these 10 games as well. One of them has to scale back since their skillsets overlap quite a bit. Wade is usually the one who doesn't have keys to the offense as much as Bron does which does hurt his numbers to an extent although they both play off-ball quite a bit as well and do well at it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah I think Wade's declined because he doesn't shoot as many jumpers anymore :kobe

Wade is still as athletic as he once was, he's still capable of being a 30 PPG scorer like he once was, he's still capable of leading a team to a title as the #1 option like he once was, he's still arguably the best player in the NBA like he once was. Matter of fact, if LeBron wasn't on the Heat they'd still be the best team in the league and title favorites because Wade is just that good, he's still at the top of his game like he was in 2009.

@BrosOfDestruction: I've already admitted earlier in this thread that I was wrong about that statement of him being done as an elite player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Jon Snow said:


> He's second option because he can't win a title as the #1 option anymore.


he's a second option because Lebron James is on his team. You put Wade with another superstar and make that team really good defensively and they win a title. You put Wade on the Pacers and they could potentially win a title so fuck out of here with that "they wouldn't win with him as a first option shit" as there are a lot of teams that could do just that. :kobe


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Spo deserves a lot of credit for utilizing the big three to their greatest potential {unlike the Lakers which are wasting Steve Nash's strengths and Howard not getting enough shots.} I mean look at their shooting %. Lebron 56% Wade 52% Bosh 54%. It's very hard to beat a team where their top 3 players are that efficient, not to mention the 3 point shooters surrounding them.

Only team I could see beating them this year if they continue to play as they are is a fully health Spurs team. Never counting Pop out, who in my opinion is easily the best coach in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kobe out indefinitely with a severe ankle sprain.

And the Lakers will still make the playoffs since the Jazz are a joke.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Nuggets are gonna smack the Knicks tonight. :no:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> The Nets have the best commentating team IMO.
> 
> They're very unbiased and they're probably the most intelligent announcing duo.


Ian Eagle is their PBP right? If so, yeah. That guy is awesome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Yeah Ian Eagle and Mike Fratello is their team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Bulls down by 31...no big deal


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*

Looking at the Knicks getting beat down so badly along with Miami's surge makes me want to quote this....



Notorious said:


> If Shumpert & Amar'e come back and mesh with the team, especially Amar'e, the Knicks will come out of the East.
> 
> You can quote me, sig me, remember it, write it down, take a picture, I don't care. I don't think the Heat will beat the Knicks in the playoffs is Amar'e meshes with the team. The Knicks would easily be the most balanced team in the league. They'd have it all.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Can't watch the Knicks get ran like a track meet anymore. I love my team but I'm not a masochist


----------



## WWE

How the hell is Chicago down by 46...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: 12/13 Season - Are the Warriors for real?*



Stall_19 said:


> Looking at the Knicks getting beat down so badly makes me want to quote this along with Miami's surge makes me want to quite this...


:lmao

Oh man. I really thought the Knicks could've been great. But it looks like they just overachieved in the beginning of the season due to their insane three point shooting. And Amar'e never quite meshed with the team either. IIRC they had a better record without him than with him.

Ah well. Heat win title unless LeBron gets hurt.

One observation though. Every time I say BOOK IT in a post, or "quote me, sig me, write it down, take a picture, etc" I'm always wrong. Need new word choices.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Cycloneon said:


> How the hell is Chicago down by 46...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kings played the best half they played this season


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Notorious is turning into the new UDK nostradumus.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

keep my name out your mouth, flex. :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

He didn't say it, he typed it. ***


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

DOESN'T EVERYONE SPEAK WHILE THEY TYPE OUT WORDS? AM I THE ONLY ONE? :hayden


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

LOL.

Jalen Rose says he intentionally injured Kobe in the 2000 Finals thinking it would take him out of the series. He should've went after Shaq instead, then the Pacers could've actually had a chance of winning.


----------



## Xile44

LOL Denver chanting where is Melo.

Looking bad for them. Melo may have to get his knee drain and Chandlerl eft the game as well

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Well, today was absolute shit. Gonna get our asses kicked by GSW next


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So last night's Knicks game was a nightmare right? It didn't really happen, right?!?!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:lol are ppl really calling the play Kobe got injured on dirty or is that just espn making a big deal about nothing. I didnt see anything wrong at all in the replays I just saw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Just Kobe and Laker stans being crybabies and trying to vilify Dahntay Jones. Not saying Dahntay Jones is a saint, because he isn't but it's an overreaction.

If anything, Kobe should've been called for an offensive foul for kicking his leg out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

let's ignore the fact he did the same thing to Earl Clark earlier in the game. if it was Kobe doing the damage you would probably be up in arms about him not being suspended.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Magic losing the bet about the Lakers making the playoffs should be GLORIOUS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

What damage? Oh my god, this is such an overreaction :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

if Kobe injured another player like Jones did, THE DAMAGE, then you would be shitting on him like you did last year when he "hurt" Rubio.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I was half-trolling about RUBIO. And I'm a RUBIO homer so I felt like I had to blame someone :side:

After looking at the play a couple more times, yes Dahntay Jones did undercut Kobe, however, I don't think he meant to injure him. Looked to me like him just going with a dirty play to make sure Kobe didn't hit the shot not trying to intentionally injure him like Kobe wants to believe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

if you're undercutting you need to be suspended, it's a play that doesn't belong in basketball whatsoever and he did it TWICE. he injured two players with the same dirty play, his intentions don't matter at this point he deserves a suspension for that. of course he probably won't get one since under cutting probably isn't a suspension worthy offense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Two? Who's the other player he injured with undercutting?


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

EARL CLARK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

NBA issued a statement saying that Jones should've been called for a foul.

Too little, too late. Now Laker fans know half of what Kings fan felt back in the day. Notice I said half since this isn't the WCF.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Thread title needs more "18....19.....20...."


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Spurs/Mavs was too close. Grats to the Spurs for an additional 50+ win season.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



> Dahntay ‏@dahntay1
> 
> Tape doesn't lie. Ankle was turned on the floor after the leg kick out that knocked him off balance. I would never try to hurt the man


I believe him, but he still CLEARLY undercut him... That's why he landed wrong


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs/Mavs was too close. Grats to the Spurs for an additional 50+ win season.


Should be a good Finals, Spurs vs HEAT.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

If all of SPurs are fit healthy, that could go either way, would be a great finals


----------



## slassar136

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

WTF WESTBROOK RANDOM HALF COURT SHOT.

Lol Dirk


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Spurs win 50th game for the 14th consecutive season. Yeah, don't hype that shit up for as ridiculous as it is ESPN/NBA/Yahoo, just leave it for one article as if it isn't one of the most impressive things in sports history. fucking *******, smh. LET'S GET 50 MORE ARTICLES ON THE HEAT'S RIGGED WINNING STREAK, THAT'S WAY COOLER TO TALK ABOUT 100 TIMES PER DAY.


yes I know why it works this way and you guys don't need to tell me. I just find it annoying and I'll complain about it every time because it's complete disrespect to one of the greatest coaches ever, one of the greatest players ever/greatest powerforward ever, THE BEST management team ever in that stretch, and one of the most complete teams year in and year out.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

And they'll still lose in the 1st/2nd round :side::hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*










FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

if the heat break the record of 33 straight it'll be earned, magic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

it should have ended in orlando. I saw the end of that game and that was outrageous. Lebron's season average for fouls per games just shows how much of a joke this league can be at times. :kobe


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'd say it's because they're good at getting stops and putting the ball in the basket when it matters most


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

The Orlando game was some bullshit yes, but their other wins have all been legit wins where they looked impressive for the most part.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I'm not denying how well they've played for the most part, I'm denying one game where the game felt really fucking rigged. seriously, there's a point where it calls like the refs are favoring one team and then another point where it just straight up seems like a screw job.

I know it won't get rid of the streak in any way or make it any less meaningful as no reporter on any site even bothered to mention it which shows that they're SPINELESS, but it just doesn't come off as impressive knowing they should have lost that one. it's the same way as some people viewing the 2002 Lakers' championship as something that should have been the Kings'. No one can change the outcome, but it doesn't mean the outcome should have happened.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

you need to accept that the NBA isn't real, magic. 

i wanted to say something nice about the wizards, but the only noteworthy thing that happened with them this week was the larry sanders gif, which could have happened against anyone.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



The Lady Killer said:


> FUCKING GOAT


Dirk looks so bossed up with the mountain man beard


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

if Stern wants to make his dream finals match up come true he'll force the Mavs to trade the Lakers Dirk for anyone not named Kobe/Nash. INSTANT TITLE. UNSTOPPABLE OFFENSE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

What do you mean anyone other than Kobe/Nash? Dirk & Dwight would be a nasty duo. You saw how great Dirk was with Chandler.

NBA should merge the Mavs & Lakers.

Nash/Collison
Kobe/Mayo
Marion/Carter
DIRK/Pau
Dwight/Brand

Might win 45 games as long as Pringles is coach.

And I agree abrown0718, DIRK's beard is BOSS.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Red Viper said:


> if Stern wants to make his dream finals match up come true he'll force the Mavs to trade the Lakers Dirk for anyone not named Kobe/Nash. INSTANT TITLE. UNSTOPPABLE OFFENSE.


I'd be OK with this. DIRK.



abrown0718 said:


> Dirk looks so bossed up with the mountain man beard


Agreed. DIRK.



Notorious said:


> What do you mean anyone other than Kobe/Nash? Dirk & Dwight would be a nasty duo. You saw how great Dirk was with Chandler.
> 
> NBA should merge the Mavs & Lakers.
> 
> Nash/Collison
> Kobe/Mayo
> Marion/Carter
> DIRK/Pau
> Dwight/Brand
> 
> Might win 45 games as long as Pringles is coach.
> 
> And I agree abrown0718, DIRK's beard is BOSS.


DIRK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

LEBRON THE GOAT JAMES. HEAT GOING TO WIN THE TITLE. LAKERS SUCK. LOL 8TH SEED. :lelbron


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

:kobe:bosh:StephenA2


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

solid face turn


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

BILL THE GOAT RUSSELLS. 11 CHAMPIONSHIPS. 17 TO 16. CELTICS>LAKERS. WOO.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> LEBRON THE GOAT JAMES. HEAT GOING TO WIN THE TITLE. LAKERS SUCK. LOL 8TH SEED. :lelbron


who'd you lose a name bet to?


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

no one. headliner changed my name randomly because he has nothing better to do.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Grizzlies/Nuggets gona be a good game. If Bulls don't win today they'll go to 7th seed


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> it should have ended in orlando. I saw the end of that game and that was outrageous. Lebron's season average for fouls per games just shows how much of a joke this league can be at times. :kobe


It was kinda funny, back earlier in the season, the refs were forgetting to give him at least 1 foul per game. When he got to 5 or 6 games or whatever it was without a foul call, it started getting media attention. The first Heat game after that, he got a foul right at the start of the 1st. It was like... _hey! look! see! we call fouls on LeBron too_! 



Notorious said:


> The Orlando game was some bullshit yes, but their other wins have all been legit wins where they looked impressive for the most part.





Pierce > Kobe said:


> I'm not denying how well they've played for the most part, I'm denying one game where the game felt really fucking rigged. seriously, there's a point where it calls like the refs are favoring one team and then another point where it just straight up seems like a screw job.


I often hear people say the NBA is rigged. That's foolish. The NBA is not _rigged_. What it is, is _influenced_. You still have to be a good team and make your shots to win in the NBA. David Stern couldn't take, say the Bobcats, and just decide to make them champs. There are times, though, when certain teams are helped along the way because it's good for business. In 2002, that team was the Los Angeles Lakers. In 2012, that team was the Miami Heat.

The league isn't stupid either. They know how to pick their spots. Not every game is influenced. Those refs know what they are doing. If the team they want to win is playing lights out, there is no need to help them, so they will call a relatively clean game.

You might ask... if the league wanted to help Miami win a title, then why didn't they do it in 2011? Well, they _did_ try. Dallas was just shooting too magnificently for any amount of ref help in Miami's favor to make any difference. There was no stopping Dirk that season. Great outside shooting beats the refs every time. It's down in the paint where they can have the biggest effect on a game. If you're out there draining 3's, there is not much the refs can do about it.

Back to the 2012 ECF. Miami played great in game 1 and didn't need help, so you saw an evenly called game. 21 fouls on Miami to 19 on Boston. 23 free throws for Miami to 21 for Boston.

Then they got to game 2 and Miami was struggling bad. That was the night Rondo went off for 44/8/10; 2 boards away from a triple double. Stern and the league feared what might happen if the Celtics got a split in Miami and took the 1-1 back to Boston. Just a little bit of help from the refs wasn't enough in this game. That's why you saw Boston get called for 15 more fouls and Miami get nearly 50 free throws.

The league got what they wanted. They got Miami that 2nd game. So then they let the teams play a few fair games. Their concern was well founded because Boston took the next 3.

Game 3 fouls: Miami 24, Boston 24. Game 3 free throws: Miami 20, Boston 26.
Game 4 fouls: Miami 28, Boston 30. Game 4 free throws: Miami 24, Boston 20.
Game 5 fouls: Miami 21, Boston 21. Game 5 free throws: Miami 27, Boston 25.

3 evenly called games. 3 Boston wins.

Then game 6 rolled around and LeBron played the best game of his career, IMO. I don't know where it came from because I've never seen it before and I have not seen it since. LeBron actually played with killer instinct in that game. I genuinely despise the guy but I've never been particularly scared of what he can do on the court. He's soft. He chokes a lot. He's good at filling up a stat sheet but does not have the heart of a champion. They way he played in that game was downright terrifying. He wasn't out there laughing and joking like the clown he is. He was dead serious and it showed on the court. If he played like that all the time, he'd be a 5 or 6 time champion by now.

If I could see it, so could the refs. And they called an even game. 21 fouls on Miami to 19 on Boston. 22 free throws for Miami to 20 on Boston. But you can bet your ass if Miami showed signs of struggling that the refs would not have let them go out in game 6.

In game 7, I believe Boston was truly beaten by then and Miami didn't really need the help but the league wasn't taking any chances. They didn't want the Celtics to have any glimmer of hope and just kept them out of the game the whole way. 14 fouls on Miami to 24 on Boston. 27 free throws for Miami to 15 for Boston.

If Boston was just old and slow and could do nothing but foul the bigger, faster, driving team, you would have seen that foul/free throw discrepancy throughout the series. But you didn't. In the games that were called clean (1, 3-6), the total fouls were Miami 115, Boston 113. 116 free throws for Miami to 112 for Boston. 5 clean games and Boston came out 3-2 in those games.

In the 2 games the league absolutely had to have Miami win, there was a huge discrepancy in fouls and free throws. Miami only had 32 fouls called to 57 on Boston. Miami got 74 free throws to Boston's 46.

Over the span of 5 clean games, the difference in fouls was 2 and free throws was 4. In the other 2 games, there was a whopping foul differential of 25 and 28 on the free throws.

I may despise LeBron but I am not so blind that I do not recognize he is a great player. He has his weaknesses like being soft and having a knack for choking in the 4th but he's still a great player. He didn't win that title fair n square though. The only people truly blind here are the ones who think the league is without corruption. Stern is so far gone in his later years that he just flat out doesn't give a shit anymore. He's on his way out the door, so he doesn't care how bad he looks (the nixed CP3 trade, telling Pop how to field his team). 

One can hope Silver will be able to turn things around and bring some credibility back to the league. It couldn't get worse because they have zero as it is now. Well, I'll be hoping but my hopes won't be very high.


----------



## Brye

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Posterizer said:


> Grizzlies/Nuggets gona be a good game. If Bulls don't win today they'll go to 7th seed


Can't wait for the Grizz/Nuggets. Hopefully it's a damn good game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kobe listed as a starter tonight despite his ankle injury.

That's actually shocking to me. I was expecting him to miss at least one game and then come back.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Notorious said:


> Kobe listed as a starter tonight despite his ankle injury.
> 
> That's actually shocking to me. I was expecting him to miss at least one game and then come back.


I think that's a rather stupid decision. Playing in Indiana is difficult enough as it is. They might have lost even with a healthy Kobe. If ever there was a time to take a game off, this would be the time to do it. A loss tonight won't kill them.

Damnit... I wanted to see what the Lakers would look like with Nash running the show.


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

dallas is a huge market so I doubt the league cared if they won that year


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Kobe playing tonight? GOAT.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

This guy is Superman


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Tater said:


> I often hear people say the NBA is rigged. That's foolish. The NBA is not _rigged_. What it is, is _influenced_. You still have to be a good team and make your shots to win in the NBA. David Stern couldn't take, say the Bobcats, and just decide to make them champs. There are times, though, when certain teams are helped along the way because it's good for business. In 2002, that team was the Los Angeles Lakers. In 2012, that team was the Miami Heat.
> 
> The league isn't stupid either. They know how to pick their spots. Not every game is influenced. Those refs know what they are doing. If the team they want to win is playing lights out, there is no need to help them, so they will call a relatively clean game.
> 
> You might ask... if the league wanted to help Miami win a title, then why didn't they do it in 2011? Well, they _did_ try. Dallas was just shooting too magnificently for any amount of ref help in Miami's favor to make any difference. There was no stopping Dirk that season. Great outside shooting beats the refs every time. It's down in the paint where they can have the biggest effect on a game. If you're out there draining 3's, there is not much the refs can do about it.
> 
> Back to the 2012 ECF. Miami played great in game 1 and didn't need help, so you saw an evenly called game. 21 fouls on Miami to 19 on Boston. 23 free throws for Miami to 21 for Boston.
> 
> Then they got to game 2 and Miami was struggling bad. That was the night Rondo went off for 44/8/10; 2 boards away from a triple double. Stern and the league feared what might happen if the Celtics got a split in Miami and took the 1-1 back to Boston. Just a little bit of help from the refs wasn't enough in this game. That's why you saw Boston get called for 15 more fouls and Miami get nearly 50 free throws.
> 
> The league got what they wanted. They got Miami that 2nd game. So then they let the teams play a few fair games. Their concern was well founded because Boston took the next 3.
> 
> Game 3 fouls: Miami 24, Boston 24. Game 3 free throws: Miami 20, Boston 26.
> Game 4 fouls: Miami 28, Boston 30. Game 4 free throws: Miami 24, Boston 20.
> Game 5 fouls: Miami 21, Boston 21. Game 5 free throws: Miami 27, Boston 25.
> 
> 3 evenly called games. 3 Boston wins.
> 
> Then game 6 rolled around and LeBron played the best game of his career, IMO. I don't know where it came from because I've never seen it before and I have not seen it since. LeBron actually played with killer instinct in that game. I genuinely despise the guy but I've never been particularly scared of what he can do on the court. He's soft. He chokes a lot. He's good at filling up a stat sheet but does not have the heart of a champion. They way he played in that game was downright terrifying. He wasn't out there laughing and joking like the clown he is. He was dead serious and it showed on the court. If he played like that all the time, he'd be a 5 or 6 time champion by now.
> 
> If I could see it, so could the refs. And they called an even game. 21 fouls on Miami to 19 on Boston. 22 free throws for Miami to 20 on Boston. But you can bet your ass if Miami showed signs of struggling that the refs would not have let them go out in game 6.
> 
> In game 7, I believe Boston was truly beaten by then and Miami didn't really need the help but the league wasn't taking any chances. They didn't want the Celtics to have any glimmer of hope and just kept them out of the game the whole way. 14 fouls on Miami to 24 on Boston. 27 free throws for Miami to 15 for Boston.
> 
> If Boston was just old and slow and could do nothing but foul the bigger, faster, driving team, you would have seen that foul/free throw discrepancy throughout the series. But you didn't. In the games that were called clean (1, 3-6), the total fouls were Miami 115, Boston 113. 116 free throws for Miami to 112 for Boston. 5 clean games and Boston came out 3-2 in those games.
> 
> In the 2 games the league absolutely had to have Miami win, there was a huge discrepancy in fouls and free throws. Miami only had 32 fouls called to 57 on Boston. Miami got 74 free throws to Boston's 46.
> 
> Over the span of 5 clean games, the difference in fouls was 2 and free throws was 4. In the other 2 games, there was a whopping foul differential of 25 and 28 on the free throws.
> 
> I may despise LeBron but I am not so blind that I do not recognize he is a great player. He has his weaknesses like being soft and having a knack for choking in the 4th but he's still a great player. He didn't win that title fair n square though. The only people truly blind here are the ones who think the league is without corruption. Stern is so far gone in his later years that he just flat out doesn't give a shit anymore. He's on his way out the door, so he doesn't care how bad he looks (the nixed CP3 trade, telling Pop how to field his team).
> 
> One can hope Silver will be able to turn things around and bring some credibility back to the league. It couldn't get worse because they have zero as it is now. Well, I'll be hoping but my hopes won't be very high.


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Wow, the clock managers and the refs in this Lakers/Pacers game are dumb as a rock.


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Okay, it's just a small sample size but still... the Lakers were *balling* with Kobe on the bench! 1st quarter, Lakers 16 - Pacers 19 with Kobe on the court. 2nd quarter, Lakers 30 - Pacers 22 with Kobe on the bench.

Team ball. It's a beautiful thing.



Perfect Poster said:


>


Haha so true! Stern may be corrupt but he is no moron.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Wow Pacers lose to Lakers at home. 

Big boost for Lakers


----------



## Tater

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Well well well... how about that. The Lakers roll into Indiana and get a win over one of the better home teams in the league without Kobe. How. About. That.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Let's go Nuggets


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> BILL THE GOAT RUSSELLS. 11 CHAMPIONSHIPS. 17 TO 16. CELTICS>LAKERS. WOO.


PREACH IT



> *Originally posted by Paul Pierce*
> "I really don't even care. I hope they [The Heat] lose every game the rest of the season. I just worry about what this team does."


Paul Pierce rules.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

^The TRUTH

Orlando Magic has caught up!


----------



## Myst

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Steve Blake for MVP!

:mark:



For real though, he's been fantastic ever since he came back from his injury. Hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Bulls looking pumped after losing by 40 come on!


----------



## Champ

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

lbj the robot dancing goat


----------



## Dub

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*



Myst said:


> Steve Blake for MVP!
> 
> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> For real though, he's been fantastic ever since he came back from his injury. Hope he can keep it up.


Agree, he's been tremendous.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Miami takes it to 21. 

Bulls can't maintain a consistent run.


----------



## WWE

Miami won again wtf

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Miami will win 22 in a row then they will travel to Boston, and the Garden. They will then lose to the Celtics.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

So gonna be pulling for the Celtics in that one


----------



## Magic

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

I really should go to the Miami vs Boston game with a Lebron or Wade Jersey. Can you imagine the atmosphere for that game, the streak can end any game but Miami is just playing so well a loss to even Boston or San Antonio will be shocking.

Bosh with a great game tonight, every now and then he pulls out a great game to remind ppl its not just Bron and Wade which is great because he is very important to the team. Just look at last years playoffs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Do it man, do it


----------



## Zen

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

Bulls win!!! Tied for 5th.


----------



## Dub

*Re: "MONTA ELLIS HAVE IT ALL!"*

We acknowledge the bobcats and hornets?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

yeah, the bobcats remind some teams can be fucked forever. the hornets and the basketball related reasons lead to the decline of so many careers and it was entertaining, the only positive thing to come out of it was the clippers.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Everyobdy focused on the Heat streak while Denver also on a 11 streak


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'm well aware of their streak, but no streak matters besides the Heat streak. Let's just completely ignore the fact that the Spurs have multiple streaks like this yearly that only end usually due to them benching their own star players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Spurs got a lot of hype about their 20 game winning streak last season and were being called the best team in the league by many and were considered the favorites in every series they were in.

It's unfortunate though that their 20 game winning streak ended with them losing four in a row to the Thunder :bron2


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

that's probably because their streak went into the playoffs where they dominated both the Jazz/Clippers without much effort and were on their way to do the same to the Thunder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

There's only two teams in NBA history that have had a longer winning streak than Miami right now, of course they're gonna get a lot of attention about it as they should.

It's big news, it's impressive and it's a significant accomplishment. I see nothing wrong with Miami's winning streak being the main topic of discussion amongst media outlets.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

neither do I, except for the fact they ignore every other winning streak completely and always do this with the Heat. Any time the Heat go on a winning streak above 8 they get endless amount of attention while other teams, like the Nuggets right now, are straight up ignored.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Maybe because the Heat are the biggest draw in the NBA? Why would you not talk about the team that brings in the most viewers? Look at it from ESPN's standpoint. Who do you think people/viewers will care more about? The Heat or the Nuggets? It's a no-brainer.

Of course they're gonna hype up what the Heat do, they bring in the viewers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I understand that but there's a point of overkill and they've gone far past it. Don't try to deny this as I've seen you say the same thing about stuff like this as well, I don't want 24/7 updates on the Heat and the majority of us don't. It's fine if they get a lot of articles, but to literally give them all the attention is just annoying and unappealing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yes I'm aware that the ESPN overdoes it with the Heat, as well as the Lakers.

They're not changing anytime soon, so there's no use constantly complaining about it.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Sportscenter is like 25% Tebow 25% Heat 25% Lakers 25% Other


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

You obviously miss all their talk about the Lakers then.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers are a draw, haters hating.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Heat are a bigger draw than the Lakers...at least according to the ratings.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

ESPN tends to overdo it with anything. I still remember their Brett Favre watch a few years ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Apparently Melo might have a torn meniscus, Amar'e of course has his knees issues and will be out 6-8 weeks and Tyson Chandler has a knee injury too, but there hasn't been any details of the injury or how long he's been out.

Without those three, as well as Rasheed this is the Knicks roster:
Felton/Prigioni
Shumpert/Kidd
Copeland/Smith/White
K-Mart/Novak
Camby/Thomas

The Knicks are currently the 3rd seed and only 3.5 games ahead of the 6th seed. The Knicks could very well fall to one of the lower seeds if those three players all miss significant time. Which would be a shame considering how great of a start they got out to and how it looked like they could finally be a contender.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Another observation, is John Wall finally arriving?

In the month of March where he's finally been healthy, he's averaging 19.6 PPG on 53/50/85 shooting, 8.0 APG, 4.6 RPG, 2.1 SPG and 0.9 BPG. Sure it's only a 9 game sample size but that's some pretty impressive numbers and he's played well for the most part since he's returned, he's just struggled shooting the ball.

For what it's worth, the Wizards are also 18-14 in the games that John Wall plays. Keep in mind that the 8th seed in the East has a .500 record. Also keep in mind that the Wizards were 5-28 prior to Wall's return.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

yo wtf kobe has the flu again?? ive never seen anyone get the flu as much as this guy does. maybe get a flu shot??


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

the heat are going to be talked about regardless and any streak in a big city will garner interest. EPSN is a network that focuses on trends to get their ratings to pop, former employees say it all the time. it's the reason why TEBOW ran that network. it's a deadly combination so deal with it. 

hey notorious i like to thank you for ensuring the wizards will play like crap for the rest of the season. wall will arrive when he doesn't have to struggle shoot the ball.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Heat gonna job to the Raptors this quarter. #BeatTheStreak

ACC is buzzing.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I counted about five fastbreak touchdown throws to wade and they still haven't picked up on it


----------



## "OOH YEAH" 3:16

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



StarzNBarz said:


> yo wtf kobe has the flu again?? ive never seen anyone get the flu as much as this guy does. maybe get a flu shot??


and a another reason why jordan owns him.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Jordan's immune system OWNS Kobe's immune system. FUCK YA BOOMSHAKALACKA.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'm embarrassed by this quarter.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Miami gonna win again, game got so close in the 4th its amazing it seems like its gonna be a blowout score. This team is unstoppable when they play great defense.

Outscoring the Raptors 29-8 in the 4th atm.


----------



## WWE

Lol 28-4 run after being tied 77-77

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Playing them so tough for 3 quarters. I guess it was to be expected.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

they were probably playing possum


----------



## "OOH YEAH" 3:16

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

who would yall take in a 7 game series current heat team or 90's bulls?

i personally think bulls would take it in 5.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



"OOH YEAH" 3:16 said:


> who would yall take in a 7 game series current heat team or 90's bulls?
> 
> i personally think bulls would take it in 5.


Everyone on here will say the bulls due to them having :jordan2 but it would be a tough series. Im one of the few who think it would be tougher for stars then to keep up with stars of todays game but then you add the physical play so idk lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Of course the Bulls.

The Heat have no answer for MJ, Pippen would limit LeBron significantly and Rodman would make Bosh his bitch while averaging 15+ rebounds.

:jordan2 :rodman


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Who is gonna stop Ray Allen though :troll


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Who gonna stop STEVE KERR & KUKOC?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:bron :bron2 :bron3 :bron4 :bosh

This 5 man team could probably do it. 

You have them getting swept or losing in 5.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bosh can't even grab more than 2 boards against the Raptors; he wouldn't even get a rebound in a series against Rodman. Pippen would show Lebron how guardable he is and Wade trying to guard Jordan would almost be laughable because he's 3 inches shorter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Heat don't stand a chance against the 96 Bulls.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

*:lmao at taking a stupid winning streak over a championship :lmao *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Pretty sure I'd rather win a title than win 33 games in a row and not win the title. JVG is usually on point but he's off the mark on this one.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'd rather win the title going .500 on the year with no streaks at all than have big winning streak. You play for championships, not regular season accolades.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Heat will win the title so it's a mute point anyway.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I hate the Knicks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Pretty sure I'd rather win a title than win 33 games in a row and not win the title. *JVG is usually on point* but he's off the mark on this one.


That is what was so shocking about that claim.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Joel which team do you follow ?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bulls.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> Bosh can't even grab more than 2 boards against the Raptors; he wouldn't even get a rebound in a series against Rodman. Pippen would show Lebron how guardable he is and Wade trying to guard Jordan would almost be laughable because he's 3 inches shorter.


Why on earth would Wade be guarding Jordan?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

LeBron wouldn't do much better tbh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Because Lebron never guards the opposing best player until the fourth/final 5 minutes. If it wasn't Wade it would be Battier.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

DIRK


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Wade would not be guarding Jordan, it just doesn't make sense. 

These fantasy match ups are silly. We did this earlier when we were discussing US Olympic team and THE DREAM TEAM. 

imho, Lebron is the most skilled NBA player in history, without question. Does he lack things Jordan had? Without doubt. As far as sheer skill, it's Lebron. Not this this matters much either as there's far more too it than skill.

Second, Pippen never guarded a player like Lebron in his career. Why? A player like Lebron didn't exist. No one in the League until Lebron had that combination of speed, strength, athleticism and skill that Lebron has. He's an absolute freak. Could Pippen have learned to guard him over time if they played at the same time? Sure, maybe. But Lebron still would have been Lebron. 

Again, these comparisons are silly and pointless, there's no right answer and the game has changed immensely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lebron is the most skilled player in history? Fuck outta here, that's Magic Johnson. He did what Lebron does but just 10x better and it didn't take him 9 years to figure it out. In fact, he had about 9 finals appearances in 13 years. :kobe

And yeah, 10x better is an exaggeration.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I don't think it really matters how long it took him to figure it out. That's completely irrelevant. Where he is now, he's the most skilled in history. Yes. I don't really know why you listed team accolades either.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> I don't think it really matters how long it took him to figure it out. That's completely irrelevant. Where he is now, he's the most skilled in history. Yes. I don't really know why you listed team accolades either.


So you're suggesting that Magic wasn't the better post player? Wasn't the far and away better passer? Didn't have better court awareness? Wasn't just as good of a rebounder on a better rebounding team(yes this matters seeing as Lebron's team is currently in last and he's the best rebounder out of a bunch of bad ones)? Yes Lebron is the better defender, but Magic could very much hold his on that end and was also a good at pick pocketing. Magic was also capable of playing all 5 positions, just as Lebron can, so he was just as versatile. So tell me JIM, what exactly was Lebron more skilled at?


And not that I ever got to see the guy play, but Oscar Robertson is also up there seeing as no one else as ever averaged a triple double in a season before.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Far and away better passer? No. There's just not enough room for him to be. Is he a better passer? Sure, but there's really no way to compare. Stats don't show raw passing ability. Should we find video of them putting bulls through targets to compare? We're talking raw physical ability here, not statistics, not intangibles. Magic is simply the closest comparison to the game Lebron plays. What's he better at? Raw skill at the game of basketball.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

you said skill, not raw physical ability. skills =/= raw physical ability. When I say passer I include playmaking ability and if you compare Lebron's drive in and kick out to Magic's ability to create and find the open player than you're being ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

LeBron is one of, if not the most athletically skilled players in NBA history, yes.

But Scottie Pippen is also one of the greatest defenders in NBA history, MJ was also an elite defender. I just don't see the Heat beating a team like the 96 Bulls.

Like I said before, the Heat would have no answer for MJ, Scottie would limit LeBron and Rodman would own the paint and shut down Bosh. Not to mention the Bulls have a better bench and a significant edge when it comes to coaching.

I don't know why people bring up the 96 Bulls anyway, the 86 Celtics are the GOAT team. But that's an argument for another day.

As far as the whole Magic/LeBron discussion goes. I take Magic as the most skilled all-around player in NBA history.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Define both UDFK. Lulz. This should be immensely amusing. Define Raw phyisical ability at basketball to be anything that different than raw skill at basketball.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Raw physical ability is your vertical, strength, speed, quickness, agility, etc while nba skills are things like foot work, post moves, shot release, BBIQ, playmaking/passing, etc. There are differences between the two and lol @ if you don't know the difference. I'm fine with saying Lebron is one of, if not, the most physically gifted players in the history of the NBA, but he is not the most skilled player. Someone like Kobe is more skilled than he is but he isn't as physically gifted as Lebron.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

In the context I used them in they can be used interchangeably. You just defined physical ability in general. I said at basketball. Whatever. You knew what I meant regardless, just being a stickler. Don't agree, whatever.

Like I said, raw skill means very little. For all we know there's some dude no one's ever heard of that has more raw skill than anyone that has ever been seen in the NBA.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Miami vs Boston, biggest test to the Heat's streak imo. Except for Spurs but that's ages away.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Not if KG doesn't play.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yea unless he doesn't play.

Celtics
Cavs
Pistons 
Bobcats
Magic
Bulls - unless :rose1 is back by then.
Hornets 
Spurs
Knicks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Lakers ball movement is looking great, did they make a lineup change or something?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

too bad we're only up 7 against the Kings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

You'll probably win by double digits.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

probably. I don't see your point though. There's nothing wrong with our offense with Kobe in or out, it's our transition defense and turnover problems that fuck us over.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I was just making an observation :jordan


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Well you can say a lot of turnovers are caused by poor movement but I agree, for the most part.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers will be only 1 loss behind Houston now.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> Lebron is the most skilled NBA player in history, without question.


:lmao



Pierce > Kobe said:


> I'm fine with saying Lebron is one of, if not, the most physically gifted players in the history of the NBA, but he is not the most skilled player.


Pretty much this. LeBron has never had particularly good basketball skills. He is just a physical freak. If he had half the skill that Jordan did, he'd be a 5-6 time champion by now.



Notorious said:


> The Lakers ball movement is looking great, did they make a lineup change or something?


Dare I say it but the Lakers look like a better team without Kobe. Which is entirely Kobe's fault. He is their greatest asset and their greatest weakness. If he would get his ego in check and start playing like a teammate, they would be deadly. Everyone was saying that it was a dirty play that caused him to sprain his ankle... I say, how about run a damned play and not put yourself in position in the first place where you are taking a bad shot like that. I fucking hate watching him go iso and play 1 on 5 hero ball. It's what cost them the Atlanta game most recently and so many others this season. It's fucking retarded to stand out there dribbling the clock down while the rest of your team stands around watching you.

Another thing I am getting tired of is hearing about Kobe the facilitator. Those assist numbers are misleading. Kobe does not know how to go into a play looking to pass the ball. He passes you the ball whenever he damned well pleases and he does it to make himself look good; not you. Oh and you better be ready when he decides to gift you with a pass, because if you make the slightest mistake, don't expect to see the ball again anytime soon. Leave it to Kobe to find a way to get assists and still look selfish.

That's why they look like such a different team with Nash running the show. He goes into plays looking to find the open man. When he takes a shot for himself, oftentimes it's like, _oh you're gonna leave me open? Okay, I'll shoot it then_. Nash is a pure PG who plays the game to make his team play better. That's something Kobe will never comprehend.

As good as an individual player Kobe is, he will be the downfall of this team if he doesn't stop being selfish with the ball. I can see it now... they find themselves in a tough game in the playoffs, it's the 4th quarter, and Kobe "takes over" the game. By taking over the game, I mean taking his teammates out of it. Then they will lose. And Kobe will take none of the blame.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

When Nash is running the show


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

the streak ends tomorrow


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> :lmao
> 
> Pretty much this. LeBron has never had particularly good basketball skills. He is just a physical freak. If he had half the skill that Jordan did, he'd be a 5-6 time champion by now.


Ummm wut? Why are people so quick to talk about team accolades with Lebron. Like the guy will never get any respect for how truly great and one of a kind he is until he wins 14 NBA championships. Lebron has played 2 years on a team that even remotely compares to any team Jordan won a championship with and guess what? He won a chamionship. Bron isn't as good as _________ because he his team hasn't won _____ championships. It's fuckin retarded and makes people sound completely uneducated.

If you don't think Lebron has "particularly good" basketball skills you aren't even worth debating with.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> If you don't think Lebron has "particularly good" basketball skills you aren't even worth debating with.


Then why did you respond? 

LeBron is the most physically gifted player to ever play the game. I don't deny that. It's his athletic gifts that have made his average basketball skills look really great. I'm not trying to say LeBron isn't a great player but it's something like 80% physical and 20% skill.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

He has basketball skills. Don't be ridiculous, but he isn't on the level of Jordan, Bryant, and Magic in the SKILLS department imo. Well, not for the majority of this career that is, this year and last year he's been just all around amazing.


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Man, ya'll love arguing about Lebron.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> Dare I say it but the Lakers look like a better team without Kobe. Which is entirely Kobe's fault. He is their greatest asset and their greatest weakness. If he would get his ego in check and start playing like a teammate, they would be deadly. Everyone was saying that it was a dirty play that caused him to sprain his ankle... I say, how about run a damned play and not put yourself in position in the first place where you are taking a bad shot like that. I fucking hate watching him go iso and play 1 on 5 hero ball. It's what cost them the Atlanta game most recently and so many others this season. It's fucking retarded to stand out there dribbling the clock down while the rest of your team stands around watching you.
> 
> Another thing I am getting tired of is hearing about Kobe the facilitator. Those assist numbers are misleading. Kobe does not know how to go into a play looking to pass the ball. He passes you the ball whenever he damned well pleases and he does it to make himself look good; not you. Oh and you better be ready when he decides to gift you with a pass, because if you make the slightest mistake, don't expect to see the ball again anytime soon. Leave it to Kobe to find a way to get assists and still look selfish.
> 
> That's why they look like such a different team with Nash running the show. He goes into plays looking to find the open man. When he takes a shot for himself, oftentimes it's like, _oh you're gonna leave me open? Okay, I'll shoot it then_. Nash is a pure PG who plays the game to make his team play better. That's something Kobe will never comprehend.
> 
> As good as an individual player Kobe is, he will be the downfall of this team if he doesn't stop being selfish with the ball. I can see it now... they find themselves in a tough game in the playoffs, it's the 4th quarter, and Kobe "takes over" the game. By taking over the game, I mean taking his teammates out of it. Then they will lose. And Kobe will take none of the blame.


Say nothing, it was against the Kings and the defense was still awful. Nothing has changed and don't be ridiculous by stating that the Lakers are better without Kobe. Our offense is our strength, not a weakness, with or without Kobe. Our defense only ever looks great if it's in the half court and we struggle during stretches when our players are having a bunch of lapses and forgetting their man or forgetting to give help.

Kobe has played this way through all five championship runs, and yes also on those two final losses, but the Lakers have proven that they are capable of winning with the way Kobe plays and it by no means hinders them unless he's taking away too many touches from prime Shaq. There is no prime Shaq on this team so that's not a problem. It's the defense that we mostly have to address and work to cut down on our turnovers, but make no mistake that it will be defense that decides whether or not we go far this year, not what Kobe or any other individual does on offense. Hero ball isn't what the team needs but it's not like he defaults to it, it usually happens when the whole team is struggling and the game is getting out of hand.


Also Nash was running our offense during one of our worst stretches in the season, we tried Nash at the point on this team and it didn't work as well as the system with Kobe going point and Nash being the shooter. We were something like 16-6(at least, we might have had more wins in that stretch) after that Hawks loss in a recent run, so it's not like it's a failing system.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> Then why did you respond?
> 
> LeBron is the most physically gifted player to ever play the game. I don't deny that. It's his athletic gifts that have made his average basketball skills look really great. I'm not trying to say LeBron isn't a great player but it's something like 80% physical and 20% skill.


*L

O

FUCKING

L*

You're *THE* dumbest person I've ever seen in this thread (which is saying a lot, considering the likes of Starz & UDFK) if you think that LeBron is only the player he is because of his athletic ability. He plays in the NBA, a league FULL of amazing athletes. Being athletic doesn't mean a whole lot; there are few players who excel because of their athleticism. Terrence Williams is awful, and he's one of the best athletes in the league. Being a great athlete doesn't make you one of, if not THE best passers, defenders, finishers, and all-around playmakers in the NBA, all of which LeBron is. Even his jumpers are falling at a fantastic rate, as evidenced by his career-high 3P%.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



WWF said:


> *L
> 
> O
> 
> FUCKING
> 
> L*
> 
> You're *THE* dumbest person I've ever seen in this thread (which is saying a lot, considering the likes of Starz & *UDFK*) if you think that LeBron is only the player he is because of his athletic ability. He plays in the NBA, a league FULL of amazing athletes. Being athletic doesn't mean a whole lot; there are few players who excel because of their athleticism. Terrence Williams is awful, and he's one of the best athletes in the league. Being a great athlete doesn't make you one of, if not THE best passers, defenders, finishers, and all-around playmakers in the NBA, all of which LeBron is. Even his jumpers are falling at a fantastic rate, as evidenced by his career-high 3P%.


fuck outta here brandon, your lack of basketball knowledge is represented by your awfulness in fantasy basketball in all leagues. YOU SUCK ..... :kobe8


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



shutupchico said:


> the streak ends tomorrow


All depends on :KG


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> fuck outta here brandon, your lack of basketball knowledge is represented by your awfulness in fantasy basketball in all leagues. YOU SUCK ..... :kobe8


It's not a money league. Therefore, I don't care, ya curry munchin' piece ah trash. 














YEAH, I WENT THERE.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

WWF do you want to be in a money league against me? We should play for money.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

No. I don't want any of your STINKIN' Canadian what'chumacallits.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I will be sure to pay you in american. Agree to play of admit coward.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

It's a bit late in the season, brother.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Next season obviously. Just admit coward.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'll consider it.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> ...don't be ridiculous by stating that the Lakers are better without Kobe.


It never received much attention earlier in the season when the Lakers were losing but it wasn't just Nash they were missing. Blake was out that whole time too. That's their starting AND backup PGs.

_Better without Kobe? That's crazy talk!_ But think of it this way... had Kobe never been on this team in the first place and I told you there was a team out there with Nash, Howard, Gasol, MWP, Jamison, Clark, Blake, Meeks... that team would look like a contender. Nash at 39 is still the best pure PG in the league. Howard the best center. Gasol one of the best 4s. Everyone likes to rip on Metta but the guy can still play (10/13 for 22 in last game). Meeks at SG as the 5th option in the starting 5 is usually good for a handful of 3s per game. With Blake, Clark and Jamison coming off the bench, that's a damned solid looking team.

A team that plays like a team because that lineup will not feature any one person going iso and taking the rest of them out of it. 

Of course, I'm admittedly biased because I'm a Steve Nash guy. Plus, I HATE hero ball and LOVE team play. I'd rather win or lose as a team than hang my hopes on one guy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

So it's official, no KG tonight.

Man oh man, not liking the Celtics chances without three of our top 5 players in KG, Rondo & Sully.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Ouch. THE STREAK continues...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Unless we get BASED PIERCE, Bradley shuts down Wade, Jeff Green has a great game on both ends and Bass & JET both step up, I'm not seeing a win for the Celtics.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> It never received much attention earlier in the season when the Lakers were losing but it wasn't just Nash they were missing. Blake was out that whole time too. That's their starting AND backup PGs.
> 
> _Better without Kobe? That's crazy talk!_ But think of it this way... had Kobe never been on this team in the first place and I told you there was a team out there with Nash, Howard, Gasol, MWP, Jamison, Clark, Blake, Meeks... that team would look like a contender. Nash at 39 is still the best pure PG in the league. Howard the best center. Gasol one of the best 4s. Everyone likes to rip on Metta but the guy can still play (10/13 for 22 in last game). Meeks at SG as the 5th option in the starting 5 is usually good for a handful of 3s per game. With Blake, Clark and Jamison coming off the bench, that's a damned solid looking team.
> 
> A team that plays like a team because that lineup will not feature any one person going iso and taking the rest of them out of it.
> 
> Of course, I'm admittedly biased because I'm a Steve Nash guy. Plus, I HATE hero ball and LOVE team play. I'd rather win or lose as a team than hang my hopes on one guy.


That team you listed would still be terrible with Pringles as they wouldn't be able to play good defense whatsoever. Gasol isn't fast enough to keep up with the power forwards of today, Howard would have had to recover, and Pau would have had his struggles with his injuries and Pringle's system. Metta is barely shooting .407% this year and was around .390% before this recent surge. That bench also has no defense. The same problems would happen with that team as it does with the current team except their defense would be even worse and their ability to perform comebacks would be terrible when Howard/Pau are struggling.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Just get a wheelchair on standy - Pierce seems to come out firing after he gets 30 seconds in one of those things.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lol I can't believe the 2008 Rockets won 22 games in a row. They had RAFER ALSTON starting and a 41 year old Mutombo, Luther Head and Bobby Jackson in their rotation. Now I know why T-mac has had such a bad back over the years, he literally put that team on his back.

OTT: Is the Heat game on national TV tonight?


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> That team you listed would still be terrible with Pringles as they wouldn't be able to play good defense whatsoever. Gasol isn't fast enough to keep up with the power forwards of today, Howard would have had to recover, and Pau would have had his struggles with his injuries and Pringle's system. Metta is barely shooting .407% this year and was around .390% before this recent surge. That bench also has no defense. The same problems would happen with that team as it does with the current team except their defense would be even worse and their ability to perform comebacks would be terrible when Howard/Pau are struggling.


Who needs defense? Just outscore the other team! Isn't that that Antoni/Nash system? lol


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

all they needed was tmac/yao/scola.

and yeah, it's on nba tv/espn.


----------



## Xile44

Its on espn

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



#Mark said:


> :lol I can't believe the 2008 Rockets won 22 games in a row. They had RAFER ALSTON starting and a 41 year old Mutombo, Luther Head and Bobby Jackson in their rotation. Now I know why T-mac has had such a bad back over the years, he literally put that team on his back.
> 
> OTT: Is the Heat game on national TV tonight?


Rafer Alston was a solid starting PG. And Yao played for about half of the games in the streak but then of course, he got hurt.

The game is on ESPN.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

there goes the streak ending.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

john wall made a four point play. i can't believe it so i won't slander him for day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Andrew Bynum to undergo season-ending surgery on both knees.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

SKIP TO MY LOOOOOOO

Who was that Sixers fan that posted around these parts? He's gone now I guess but I'm curious what his THOUGHTS are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

RAWLIN 

Unless you're talking about your friend ho ho inc :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Rawlin, that's it

I have no problems with ho ho inc, apart from calling me JIM that one time.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

31-19 Boston after one. So far, so good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

FUTURE :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Celtics putting in the effort without KG against the invincibles.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

GREEN. showing he can lead this team when the vets retire


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

FUTURE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Jeff Green.

:wilkins


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

CELTICS>HEAT, JEFF GREEN>LEBRON.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What a bullshit call on Green for traveling. Fucking cunt ref.


----------



## WWE

Lebron just murdered terry omg

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:bron2 with dat poster


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

That's alright JET.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I see that the league still allows Miami their flop calls.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

EVERY FUCKING TIME DOWN ITS A DAMN FOUL!!!!!!!! FUCK OFF REFS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

That's what happens when you play Miami.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



StarzNBarz said:


> EVERY FUCKING TIME DOWN ITS A DAMN FOUL!!!!!!!! FUCK OFF REFS


15 on Boston to 8 on Miami.

Still a 6 point lead at the half. GO BOSTON!!!!


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Looks like the Boston homers are here whining about calls. Typical. 

Jeff Green is playing out of his mind. Rondo injury might be a good thing for him as he's playing very aggressively.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Boston have no chance. Playing underhanded, then playing not only against the best team in the league, but against officials who have probably been told that Heat's streak must continue by the higher ups.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lmao its not just boston fans that notice the heat get the majority of the calls


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Some bullshit calls. No 3 second violation call on Bosh or flop on Battier, but bullshit call of traveling on Jeff Green and illegal defense on Celtics. Fuck yourself zebras, call an even game.

Stall - either you aren't watching the game, or you're being a deliberate dick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

In the 1st quarter when LeBron had that fastbreak dunk, dude literally carried the ball from the three point line all the way to the rim and NOTHING was called.

Ah well. Hopefully Celtics have a strong 2nd half.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao its not just boston fans that notice the heat get the majority of the calls


Miami is 11 in the league in free throw attempt. I dislike people who dumbly think that the referees are deliberately favoring Miami. It's dumb fan's cheap way out of passing off a team's success or a teams failure on the officials. Bad calls happen but this isn't an attempt to help one team.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

guess it'll be all excuses if the heat take it


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> Miami is 11 in the league in free throw attempt. I dislike people who dumbly think that the referees are deliberately favoring Miami. It's dumb fan's cheap way out of passing off a team's success or a teams failure on the officials. Bad calls happen but this isn't an attempt to help one team.


its not just freethrows. its other things. travels, 3 seconds, and fouls that dont result in free throws.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bulls are so banged up it aint even funny anymore.

I think it's time a certain someone man's to fuck up and come back and help out the team he supposed to be captaining.

Game back to 4 points now. Can still only see a Denver win though.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



StarzNBarz said:


> its not just freethrows. its other things. travels, 3 seconds, and fouls that dont result in free throws.


Maimi is 8th in least fouls committed per game. I doubt the travels and 3 seconds favor Miami anymore than most other teams.


----------



## #Mark

Winner of this quarter wins the game. Lebron's gotta stop settling. Green's got him flustered.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> Maimi is 8th in least fouls committed per game. I doubt the travels and 3 seconds favor Miami anymore than most other teams.


Only a delusional homer can truly believe the Heat don't receive special treatment.

Whether that will have an effect on the outcome of this game remains to be seen.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

More pussy flopping by Miami


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Only a delusional homer can truly believe the Heat don't receive special treatment.
> 
> Whether that will have an effect on the outcome of this game remains to be seen.


As I don't live anywhere near Miami or ever been to Miami that doesn't apply to me. I find it humorous that I'm being called delusional for not believing in a conspiracy to assist the Heat. That is just a cop-out that fans use when things don't go their way.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

That's not a foul. It's just NOT a fucking foul on Bass.


----------



## #Mark

Wow, that was a shit call. Miami got bailed out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> As I don't live anywhere near Miami or ever been to Miami that doesn't apply to me. I find it humorous that I'm being called delusional for not believing in a conspiracy to assist the Heat. That is just a cop-out that fans use when things don't go their way.


No. You're not delusional because you don't believe there's a conspiracy to assist the Heat. It makes you delusional to believe the Heat don't get special treatment from refs in certain games when it's obvious they do. And they're not the only team that does.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> Maimi is 8th in least fouls committed per game. I doubt the travels and 3 seconds favor Miami anymore than most other teams.


stop. just stop. implying that the heat dont have favoritism by the league and refs is just ridiculous.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Oh man get the tinfoil hats out.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel said:


> Bulls are so banged up it aint even funny anymore.
> 
> I think it's time a certain someone man's to fuck up and come back and help out the team he supposed to be captaining.
> 
> Game back to 4 points now. Can still only see a Denver win though.


Agreed. It's still a close game, but Thibs has a very small rotation right now, and 4 guys have already played over 30 minutes in the game. They have to be tired after three quarters of Denver's fast offense.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> And they're not the only team that does.


And what teams are those? I understand individual stars get the benefit of the doubt on some plays but I don't believe specific teams do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> And what teams are those? I understand individual stars get the benefit of the doubt on some plays but I don't believe specific teams do.


Heat, Thunder & Lakers are the main offenders. Although I can agree with you on star players playing a bigger role than teams.


Edit: JEFF GREEN. The first player to receive MVP chants in Boston since Kobe.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

JEFF GREEN

Late St Patrick's Day gift for the city of Boston, America's Irish stronghold in the States.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> And what teams are those? I understand individual stars get the benefit of the doubt on some plays but I don't believe specific teams do.


The NBA is_ totally_ legit. :stern


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I missed who left his assignment on Chalmers, but the dude belongs on the bench after that. Absolutely no excuse for that piss poor defense on the perimeter. Dumbass.



Tater said:


> The NBA is_ totally_ legit. :stern


Stern is a piece of shit and legitimately oversaw this sport when the Sacramento Kings were screwed out of an NBA Championship while the Lakers added one to their tally back during the Shaq era. Game 6 - nuff said.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

it was AB. The reason they're doubling so much on post ups is because no KG. its not that bad calm down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I swear Celtics fans must be the most annoying fans ever when it comes to fouls. YOUR TEAM BENEFITS _*HEAVILY*_ TOO. fuck sakes, I love how you guys act like you don't. The only time they don't benefit from calls is when the whole team turns into jump shooters and there's an obvious reason as to why no calls are being made then.


this isn't about the Heat btw, everyone knows they benefit the most, this is directed @ notorious's post where he says Lakers/Thunder are the main offenders when the Celtics get the same calls that they do when they attack the paint.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> I swear Celtics fans must be the most annoying fans ever when it comes to fouls. YOUR TEAM BENEFITS _*HEAVILY*_ TOO. fuck sakes, I love how you guys act like you don't. The only time they don't benefit from calls is when the whole team turns into jump shooters and there's an obvious reason as to why no calls are being made then.


I am very aware that the Celtics have games where they're favored by the refs too.

I never denied that. You're just spewing a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The amount of offensive boards Denver have got tonight is sickening. Rebounding is something we're supposed to excel in ffs.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

THAT WAS CRUSH BY CRAWFORD!

Bullshit foul, again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Green going for 50.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Freeloader said:


> THAT WAS CRUSH BY CRAWFORD!
> 
> Bullshit foul, again.


Not really. That was a clear foul by Lee on Birdman.

FUTURE with 43!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Maybe Green isn't terrible after all.





Wait, no...He still is.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

FUCK WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Looking good. No KG means no conceding free throws for being flash kicked.

Also, DA BULLS with a chance to tie.

Crawford. :wilkins

Nate Robinson. :wilkins


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I should've been watching this instead of RAW, what was I thinking.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I wish they would take higher percentage shots. Jeff Green needs to finish this game after a few minutes of rest here.


----------



## #Mark

Green's defense has been just as impressive as his offense. He's been playing like he warrants that hefty contract.

lol at Jordan Crawford actually hitting threes.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bulls and Nuggets going to OT! :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Get Crawford off the floor for a few minutes, let Doc talk to him. Back to back to back awful awful plays. He's blown 3 straight plays now.

And now layups. This is the shit you need to convert.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



dan the marino said:


> I should've been watching this instead of RAW, what was I thinking.


One of the beauties of living in Hawai'i is that sports are on live in the afternoon and the other shows are on later in the evening.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Great comeback by the Bulls to get it to OT.

Just gotta stop the Nuggets on offense...hopefully.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

That 22 game steak by the Rockets is one of sports inexplicable events.


----------



## #Mark

Wow, Miami's come alive this quarter. Boston's been playing too lethargically on defense.

Awesome ball movement from Miami the last two possessions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

is there a good reason as to why Gallo still starts over Chandler?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



#Mark said:


> Wow, Miami's come alive this quarter. Boston's been playing to lethargically on defense.
> 
> Awesome ball movement from Miami the last two possessions.


One of Lebron's strengths. He doesn't always play hero ball. I expect Pierce to attack on these next plays.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



#Mark said:


> Wow, Miami's come alive this quarter. Boston's been playing to lethargically on defense.
> 
> Awesome ball movement from Miami the last two possessions.


I wouldn't say awesome ball movement moreso terrible defensive rotations by Boston.

In the case with the Wade basket, Bass literally got in Bradley's way and pretty much set a screen for Wade to get open.

In the case with the Chalmers basket, like what's happened at least 5 times in this game, the Celtics players keep switching and leaving Chalmers wide open.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> is there a good reason as to why Gallo still starts over *Chandler*?


Dude has been torching Bull's defence all night.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lebron made a mistake that last defensive play and Boston made him pay. Great 3 point shooting by Celtics tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

joakim noah is a such a beast defensively.

first team all-defense.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Noah with a clutch block. He's got 7 tonight. C'mon Bulls!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

fucking andre igulodala.

fucking fuck.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Gotten intense. Love it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:noah

Edit: lolRefs. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Usually the shot Lebron misses. Lets see Boston's answer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

FUCK YOU REFS


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

FUCKKKKKKKK, I WANN FUCKING KILL YOU REF


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Wow, terrific defense by Battier.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

horrible, horrible call. we just got dicked out of a win.

fuck that shit. fuck you refs.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Missed the whole 1st half cuz of being at work. What a game by Green but Miami really stepped it up and came roaring back. Anything can happen now so 7 secs is more than enough time for anything to happen.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

If the Heat get possession here, then this is a complete farce and a shit way to see this game possibly end. What a taint shit play, let the fucking game end on a shot or a miss, not that bullshit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Checks the video and still gets it wrong. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Advantage to the attacking team.

Onside. :fergie

Ah, screw it. Green and Bradley were magnifico regardless.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

ROBBED.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Fucking refs man. Damn.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

If it's Boston ball, in before a failed Paul Pierce iso.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Nice miss Pierce. Larry Bird, you are not.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lmao notorious


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'm fucking GOTTEN TO right now.

That was sickeningly wrong. Fuck you refs, still.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

One of the worst calls I've ever seen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Not even mad tbh.

We played a hell of a game, hella short-handed without three of our top 6 players. Jeff Green had the game of his career but ulimately, they have LeBron. And we don't.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What a CHOKE job by the Celtics. LOL


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Heat, jfc.

we seriously need to just give them the title right now. forget about beating them in a series, will they lose a game in the playoffs?

16-0 is possible.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

How the fuck can you look over the video and get the call wrong. HOW?!

I am seriously disgusted. Fucking appalling.


----------



## WWE

WWF said:


> What a CHOKE job by the Celtics. LOL


Lol I know right

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



WWF said:


> What a CHOKE job by the Celtics. LOL


Apparently we have different definition of "choke". It was a back and forth game down the stretch.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

NOOOOOOOOO

Both streaks could have beeen broken today. Denver SHOULD HAVE LOST.

Fucking furious right now.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel said:


> How the fuck can you look over the video and get the call wrong. HOW?!
> 
> I am seriously disgusted. Fucking appalling.


I can't get over that part. It's pathetic. The video replays are suppose to prevent this shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> Apparently we have different definition of "choke". It was a back and forth game down the stretch.


I don't think the Celtics choked either. LeBron just simply took over and the Celtics, much like pretty much every team in the NBA, have no answer for LeBron.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What a win by miami. It's so amazing how the Celtics play them tough even without key players. Looks like when the C's get a career game from someone they lose.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Not even mad tbh.
> 
> We played a hell of a game, hella short-handed without three of our top 6 players. Jeff Green had the game of his career but ulimately, they have LeBron. And we don't.


Yeah.....no. You don't watch a game like that and think "Oh shucks, well ain't that a stinker! Maybe we'll prevail next time!" Heat should of lost, and I hope Lebron and D Wade tear their ACL's running treadmill at halftime next game. Fuck their streak, I'd actually rather see the Lakers of all teams keep it after that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

weren't the celts up 13 with 7 minutes left?


----------



## #Mark

There's no way Miami can keep winning games like this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Aid180 said:


> I can't get over that part. It's pathetic. The video replays are suppose to prevent this shit.


Unquestionably robbed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'll say this, if the Celtics & Heat play in the playoffs, the Celtics will give them their toughest series, no matter how short-handed, much like last season.



Freeloader said:


> Yeah.....no. You don't watch a game like that and think "Oh shucks, well ain't that a stinker! Maybe we'll prevail next time!" Heat should of lost, and I hope Lebron and D Wade tear their ACL's running treadmill at halftime next game. Fuck their streak, I'd actually rather see the Lakers of all teams keep it after that.


I hate Wade, but I'm not wishing torn ACL's on him. Chill out.



Mikey Damage said:


> weren't the celts up 13 with 7 minutes left?


I believe up by 10 with 9 minutes left when LeBron came back in the game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

well thats it. lebron and the heat have officially made me rage quit. good bye nba thread.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What the hell happened in this Nugget/Bulls game everyone seems pissed about?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



#Mark said:


> There's no way Miami can keep winning games like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They are playing Cavs Pistons and BObcats. SO they can play worse and still win


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Stall_19 said:


> Apparently we have different definition of "choke". It was a back and forth game down the stretch.


They had what was (I believe) a 12 point lead at the end of the 3rd. They lost by 2. They choked.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Truth be told, the Celtics shouldn't have ever been in the position for Paul Pierce to attempt that shot considering the ball was off of Jeff Green and should've been called as such.

Some Celtic fans need to calm down. We actually caught a break due to the refs making a terrible decision and couldn't capitalize off of it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Brye, I demand an apology for stealing a victory from Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



WWF said:


> They had what was (I believe) a 12 point lead at the end of the 3rd. They lost by 2. They choked.


They had a 5 point lead at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I mean towards the end, not at the start of the fourth. They were up big late and couldn't maintain the lead.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The refs probably had to be escorted out of the building, the whole arena was stunned, wish i was there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yeah they had a 13 point lead with LeBron on the bench. Then LeBron came back in and the rest was history.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Celtics were up 13 with 8 minutes left.

That's a minor choke. 8 minutes is an eternity.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lelbron GOAT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Doc Rivers should get some fucking blame for his horrible rotations in the 4th quarter.

Bass & Terry shouldn't have been playing over FUTURE & Lee for the first 6 or 7 minutes of the 4th quarter.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Orlando should've beaten Miami a little while back to end the streak. LOOK AT THIS SHIT:








Mikey Damage said:


> Celtics were up 13 with 8 minutes left.
> 
> That's a minor choke. 8 minutes is an eternity.


CHOKE.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

i thought that block on green hit backboard first, goaltend. they were fucked from that point.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Since Lebron came up big all game I reward you all with his Harlem Shake performance.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Thibbs picks up a postgame fine for some comments on this one. DOn't blame him at all


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What the hell happened in that game? lol


----------



## WWE

Stall_19 said:


> What the hell happened in that game? lol


Lebron happened.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Yeah they had a 13 point lead with LeBron on the bench. Then LeBron came back in and the rest was history.


I think Miami could be a playoff team if it was just Wade and Bosh but man I look silly whenever Lebron is on the bench. Heat just look helpless offensively and defensively when James is not on the court. Then when he comes back Heat always click.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Cycloneon said:


> Lebron happened.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No I mean Bulls/Nuggets. People seemed pissed about that game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Controversial goaltending call at the end of the game.

This was called offensive goaltending on Joakim Noah, which I agree:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Someone took a J and he did that? THAT is what you all were bitching about? :lmao

How is it NOT offensive interference?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yeah that's goaltending....


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Joakim went full retard on that goaltend and people are saying they got screwed? Come on now..


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Guess the closeness of the game got to me. Had to find something to blame :sad:


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*










Stole this from the Raw forum. Don't know if it has been posted here yet


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lmao I hope more shit come out. Dunk was nasty :bron


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bulls fans proving how retarded they are. :ti


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

It might just be but I never understood why people got made fun of for trying to play defense against a dunk. Sure a lot of people get dunked on but that's part of the game. Guys like Ben Wallace, Duncan, and Mourning have been dunked on before. Just a pet peeve.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*










hyuck hyuck hyuck.



Notorious said:


> Controversial goaltending call at the end of the game.
> 
> This was called offensive goaltending on Joakim Noah, which I agree:


Wait, what? :lol

JOEL. Explain your anger at this call.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



kobra860 said:


> It might just be but I never understood why people got made fun of for trying to play defense against a dunk. Sure a lot of people get dunked on but that's part of the game. Guys like Ben Wallace, Duncan, and Mourning have been dunked on before. Just a pet peeve.


It's not just you. The people I make fun of are the ones who cower like chicken shits because they don't want to be on a poster. Man the fuck up and play some D.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> It's not just you. The people I make fun of are the ones who cower like chicken shits because they don't want to be on a poster. Man the fuck up and play some D.


Like Durant.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Exactly.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

thibs complained b/c they didn't review koufus clear OGT b/c ref told him they couldn't, then reviewed noahs 40 seconds later. bulls fans should be complaining how the refs missed the denver OGT not noahs which was obv.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

yep. denver got away with a clear offensive goaltending earlier in the OT.

i still dont think the ball is over the cylinder. so fuck off, haters. wens


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Mikey Damage said:


> yep. denver got away with a clear offensive goaltending earlier in the OT.
> 
> i still dont think the ball is over the cylinder. so fuck off, haters. wens


Lol yea, their one was def offensive goal tending. 
I saw them show a different angle during the game, which was clear and even the commentators were agreeing.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

That was a bad loss for the Lakers tonight but I blame it more on Antoni than I do the team. They had just played @Indiana on Friday night and a home game Sunday against the Kings, so it was their 3rd game in 4 days and the 2nd of a back to back. It was still a 5 point game at the end of 3 but they were clearly gassed and Antoni refused to play anyone outside of a 7 man rotation. By the time they got to the 4th, they were just flat out done and got outscored 28-10. Meanwhile, Phoenix was using a 10 man rotation, so they had fresh legs in the 4th. I don't care how good a team is, if they are worn out, they are losing to fresh legs; even if those fresh legs are an awful Suns team.

In related news, the Jazz dropped a game at home to the reeling Knicks, who were playing without Melo, Chandler and Amare. The Lakers loss was bad but this one was just as bad or worse.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhV85103ZewSnEPeuL


Lebron James Dunks On Jason Terry (Jim Ross WWE Commentary Style)


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers with yet another moral victory. Good job.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Flame of Olympus said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhV85103ZewSnEPeuL
> 
> 
> Lebron James Dunks On Jason Terry (Jim Ross WWE Commentary Style)


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

One of the greatest Posterizers ever.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

At least he got up there and tried to play some D.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Same thing with Brandon Knight, although this one is a bit more spectacular.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



IncapableNinja said:


> hyuck hyuck hyuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? :lol
> 
> JOEL. Explain your anger at this call.


Probably was goaltending, as even though it wasn't in the cylinder, it was still on the way down.

The fact that they got two points for basket interference though, just added to the situation of losing at the death.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yeah, I think the Koufos one should've been reviewed.

Fuck it though, wins a win. :side:


----------



## Xile44

Fucking Jazz. Hope the Blazers get 8th seed


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel said:


> Probably was goaltending, as even though it wasn't in the cylinder, it was still on the way down.
> 
> The fact that they got two points for basket interference though, just added to the situation of losing at the death.


Yea that's waht really pissed me off.

We can only look forward now, we got Portland at home on Thursday


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The parts with KG & Bosh :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The extended Bosh part had me dying :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Tyson Chandler to be out at least a week with a bulging disc in his cervical spine.

So add that with Melo's torn menicus and Amare's knee injury sideling him for about 5 or 6 more weeks, along with Rasheed's injury, Shump still not being recovered from his torn ACL, J.R. Smith being a moron and the stubbornness of Mike Woodson = The downfall of the New York Knicks.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

That picture would have been even better if they had Bosh somewhere in the background.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

@ Notorious - :lmao


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Nuggets looking pretty good on the road against OKC. Looking good to keep their streak alive.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Nuggets are looking better and better as the season goes on. I can't wait for the Bulls v. Nuggets rematch in the Finals. :side:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Knuggets get lucky number 13 :westbrook2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Nuggets could be a dark horse to make some noise in the playoffs.

All depends on if they can consistently get it done on the road.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I would like to see Stern book the Heat and the Nuggets to finish undefeated and meet in the finals, where one of them must lose. Not that Stern can do that.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Nuggets is the hottest team in the league behind Heat. Gonna be interesting to see how they do at playoffs.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Aid180 said:


> I would like to see Stern book the Heat and the Nuggets to finish undefeated and meet in the finals, where one of them must lose. Not that Stern can do that.


challenge accepted! :stern


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Aid180 said:


> I would like to see Stern book the Heat and the Nuggets to finish undefeated and meet in the finals, where one of them must lose. Not that Stern can do that.


Streak vs. streak you say? :stern


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Stern can't deliver on streak promises.

Let's not forget the failed Cavaliers losing streak vs. Wizards road losing streak game back in 2011 that was ruined.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Flame of Olympus said:


>


I love these videos!!!!!

Someone make a chris bosh smiley at 1:48!


----------



## Brye

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Streak vs Streak plz. :side:

Especially since it would be BIRDMAN'S homecoming.


----------



## WWE

Denver's next 2 games are at home and their next 3 are against shitty teams I believe. Their next actual challenge is against the spurs next week

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Fun Fact: The Nuggets have outscored opponents in the paint in 50 straight games, 29 games longer than any other streak in the last 15 years.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Must be KOUFOS


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*






Give that guy an Oscar.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Too bad the NBA won't punish him at all...


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

315 days and still no sign of prince Rose.


----------



## WWE

I actually had a dream last night that derrick rose returned for an away game and went 41/9.

You heard it here first, folks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Cycloneon said:


> I actually had a dream last night that derrick rose returned for an away game and went 41/9.
> 
> You heard it here first, folks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Too bad Derrick rose is a pussy and it won't happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

How is Derrick a pussy for being cautious about returning from a major knee injury?


----------



## Dub

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Maybe its his attitude towards his situation, he comes off like a bitch.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> How is Derrick a pussy for being cautious about returning from a major knee injury?


I don't think he is. However, the hyping up done by Adidas put even more pressure on him that maybe he didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> How is Derrick a pussy for being cautious about returning from a major knee injury?


can you tell me when the last time this happened? if not then you have your answer. this is not the norm and he's a bitch. 100%. stop defending him with bullshit. he's claiming not to be mentally ready that is literally the definition of being a bitch. tell me how it's not? the doctors and everyone else has said that he's more than 100% capable of playing and the only reason he's not returning is because he's a bitch. regardless of how long he holds out he isn't coming back and dropping his normal averages right away, that doesn't happen, it will take awhile. delaying that is just making him look worse and worse. you're honestly far worse than a homer at this point as even homers know he's being a bitch about this.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He's been medically cleared for 2 weeks now. Bulls are struggling without him, he needs to step up and be the leader that he should be and help his team out. By far the,bulls best player. 


Look at Adrian Peterson? Coming back before his due date and almost led his team to the playoffs. If you look at basketball players who have tore their acl they come back within 300 days. Rose is definitely past that. No more excuses and get his ass out there and help your struggling team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He's been medically cleared for 2 weeks now. Bulls are struggling without him, he needs to step up and be the leader that he should be and help his team out. By far the,bulls best player.
> 
> 
> Look at Adrian Peterson? Coming back before his due date and almost led his team to the playoffs. If you look at basketball players who have tore their acl they come back within 300 days. Rose is definitely past that. No more excuses and get his ass out there and help your struggling team.


Ricky Rubio was medically cleared to return from his torn ACL back in December. Guess what happens? He plays a couple games and then gets injured again. Iman Shumpert returns in late January from his torn ACL, he's looked terrible on the floor this season and he isn't healthy. Medically cleared doesn't mean 100%.

And he's not Adrian Peterson. A.P. is a very rare case.



Pierce > Kobe said:


> can you tell me when the last time this happened? if not then you have your answer. this is not the norm and he's a bitch. 100%. stop defending him with bullshit. he's claiming not to be mentally ready that is literally the definition of being a bitch. tell me how it's not? the doctors and everyone else has said that he's more than 100% capable of playing and the only reason he's not returning is because he's a bitch. regardless of how long he holds out he isn't coming back and dropping his normal averages right away, that doesn't happen, it will take awhile. delaying that is just making him look worse and worse. you're honestly far worse than a homer at this point as even homers know he's being a bitch about this.


When's the last time an NBA player tore his ACL that won an MVP in recent years, that's a franchise player and expected to carry his team for the next 5-10 years remained cautious and hesitant about returning until he feels he's ready to return, play at a high level and not worry about re-injuring himself? I don't really know.

I find nothing wrong with Rose not wanting to return until he's ready. I find it pathetic that people are pressuring a guy to return from a major, potentially career-altering knee injury when he's not mentally ready.

And how is someone a bitch because they aren't mentally recovered from their injury? That makes no sense. A huge number of people, including you, were saying when Rose first got hurt that he'll never be the same player, now he's become obsessed with returning as the same player. Your hero Magic Johnson got on TV and said he felt the exact same way Rose felt when he had a big injury back in his playing days. So is he a bitch too?

People calling Derrick a bitch and a pussy are the most pathetic. And it's funny because the majority of you have never torn your ACL's or had a significant knee injury along those lines but you wanna talk shit. And let's not act like Derrick is a soft guy who's scared to come back from injury, because him having nagging injuries last year and playing through them is what lead to his torn ACL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> When's the last time an NBA player tore his ACL that won an MVP in recent years, that's a franchise player and expected to carry his team for the next 5-10 years remained cautious and hesitant about returning until he feels he's ready to return, play at a high level and not worry about re-injuring himself? I don't really know.
> 
> I find nothing wrong with Rose not wanting to return until he's ready. I find it pathetic that people are pressuring a guy to return from a major, potentially career-altering knee injury when he's not mentally ready.
> 
> And how is someone a bitch because they aren't mentally recovered from their injury? That makes no sense. A huge number of people, including you, were saying when Rose first got hurt that he'll never be the same player, now he's become obsessed with returning as the same player. Your hero Magic Johnson got on TV and said he felt the exact same way Rose felt when he had a big injury back in his playing days. So is he a bitch too?
> 
> People calling Derrick a bitch and a pussy are the most pathetic. And it's funny because the majority of you have never torn your ACL's or had a significant knee injury along those lines but you wanna talk shit.


I asked you the last time any player has delayed his acl return. Any. Adrian Peterson is bigger than DRose and came back early. Many other athletes have done the same, especially big men who come back from injuries early regularly to try to help their team. Is coming back early a good idea? Of course not, but Rose is about a month late in his return so it isn't even close to coming back early or even on time anymore.

I said he wouldn't return as the same player as a joke. if you haven't noticed I tend to troll when it comes to Rose but I'm not trolling here, he needs to come back to prove he's the leader he proclaims to be. if not then he'll forever be defined as just another player on that team that doesn't deserve to be called a leader. Ever. Leaders don't let their teams struggle and fail while they sit and watch because they're not mentally ready. 

And Magic says a bunch of dumb shit on television all the time. He's not exactly the type of person you should be quoting to win a basketball related argument as he says a lot of dumb shit these days. What about my other hero, Kobe Bryant, who does the exact opposite of what Rose does for all the right reasons too. Yes some of it is for the glory and attention, but he wants to play and he wants to help the team win. Rose clearly does not.


Once you can name me a superstar player, preferably multiple, that have done this with any major injury(to make it easier for you to find some people as you clearly couldn't with just ACL) then you got an argument. Until then Rose is just what I call him, a bitch, as you don't see what he's doing often and for good reason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> I asked you the last time any player has delayed his acl return. Any. Adrian Peterson is bigger than DRose and came back early. Many other athletes have done the same, especially big men who come back from injuries early regularly to try to help their team. Is coming back early a good idea? Of course not, but Rose is about a month late in his return so it isn't even close to coming back early or even on time anymore.


Anyone comparing Derrick Rose or any other player's recovery from torn ACL to Adrian Peterson is a fucking moron. Plain and simple. Adrian Peterson is a rare case. How often do you hear about players returning early from an injury like a torn ACL and having a legendary season? Don't worry, I'll wait. What happened with A.P. never happened before and might never happen again. Players who tear their ACLs or suffer significant knee injuries shouldn't be held up to the same standard as Adrian Peterson.



> I said he wouldn't return as the same player as a joke. if you haven't noticed I tend to troll when it comes to Rose but I'm not trolling here, he needs to come back to prove he's the leader he proclaims to be. if not then he'll forever be defined as just another player on that team that doesn't deserve to be called a leader. Ever. Leaders don't let their teams struggle and fail while they sit and watch because they're not mentally ready.


And Rose did the exact same last season. Had multiple injuries and played through them for his team. What was the end result? He ends up tearing his ACL.



> And Magic says a bunch of dumb shit on television all the time. He's not exactly the type of person you should be quoting to win a basketball related argument as he says a lot of dumb shit these days. What about my other hero, Kobe Bryant, who does the exact opposite of what Rose does for all the right reasons too. Yes some of it is for the glory and attention, but he wants to play and he wants to help the team win. Rose clearly does not.


Magic does say dumb stuff about the current state of the NBA, but he's talking about himself and his career. Something completely different.

And once again, Derrick played through multiple injuries last season and ended his year on the ground with a torn ACL. Please quit acting like Rose is a sellout to his team. When he tore his ACL due to him playing through multiple injuries because he didn't want to quit on his team.

And yeah let's compare Kobe's little finger injuries to a torn ACL. When Kobe plays through a torn ACL, then come talk to me.



> Once you can name me a superstar player, preferably multiple, that have done this with any major injury(to make it easier for you to find some people as you clearly couldn't with just ACL) then you got an argument. Until then Rose is just what I call him, a bitch, as you don't see what he's doing often and for good reason.


How many NBA superstars have had a major injury like a torn ACL? Really I'm interested to know, name some for me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Anyone comparing Derrick Rose or any other player's recovery from torn ACL to Adrian Peterson is a fucking moron. Plain and simple. Adrian Peterson is a rare case. How often do you hear about players returning early from an injury like a torn ACL and having a legendary season? Don't worry, I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> And Rose did the exact same last season. Had multiple injuries and played through them for his team. What was the end result? He ends up tearing his ACL.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic does say dumb stuff about the current state of the NBA, but he's talking about himself and his career. Something completely different.
> 
> And once again, Derrick played through multiple injuries last season and ended his year on the ground with a torn ACL. Please quit acting like Rose is a sellout to his team. When he tore his ACL due to him playing through multiple injuries because he didn't want to quit on his team.
> 
> And yeah let's compare Kobe's little finger injuries to a torn ACL. When Kobe plays through a torn ACL, then come talk to me.
> 
> How many NBA superstars have had a major injury like a torn ACL? Really I'm interested to know, name some for me.


You're right, AP's case was extremely rare. It's as rare as a major superstar not coming back for his team when they need him most just because he's not mentally ready to play even though the whole team has been playing an absurdly high number minutes throughout the season as well as dealing with multiple injuries.

Those injuries had nothing to do with his ACL tear. Nothing.

Once again, what do those injuries have to do with his ACL tear? It's not like he was really playing through them, he missed a ton of games last season to recover from those injuries so stop saying he was coming back from there as if he only missed a game or two. He missed extended amount of time and healed from them.


Go look up the number of injuries Kobe has had and play through. Also let's see you shoot a basketball with broken fingers in your shooting hand. I bet you'd find it isn't exactly easy. But you're right, he never has played through an ACL injury. You know who has? Rondo. You know what else Rondo did? He tried finding different doctors to see if he actually had an ACL tear because he wanted to play that badly and didn't want to miss the whole season. That's a LEADER. As much as I hate Rondo at times that's what being a leader and having passion for the game is all about, not being a fucking bitch that sits on the sidelines while playing completely fine in practices.


And you're avoiding the question, I'm telling you to find any superstar in any sport that has delayed an injury like this before. Any superstar with any major injury that has been cleared to play that doesn't return for an extended amount of time. I know for a fact, as well you, that there are plenty of players that have returned from major injuries early and on time and played through the season. That shouldn't even be a question. PEYTON MANNING. There ya go, his neck was so bad a wrong hit could send him into retirement and yet he came back and played. SUGGS. RAY LEWIS. JAMAAL CHARLES. All these guys are just people from this year as well. Suggs and Ray may not have played at elite levels, but they still came back WAY early to play for their teams and act like the leaders they are, unlike Derrick Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> You're right, AP's case was extremely rare. It's as rare as a major superstar not coming back for his team when they need him most just because he's not mentally ready to play even though the whole team has been playing an absurdly high number minutes throughout the season as well as dealing with multiple injuries.


So you're admitting that comparing Rose or any other basketball player to Adrian Peterson is a ridiculous standard to hold him to? Great.



> Those injuries had nothing to do with his ACL tear. Nothing.
> 
> Once again, what do those injuries have to do with his ACL tear? It's not like he was really playing through them, he missed a ton of games last season to recover from those injuries so stop saying he was coming back from there as if he only missed a game or two. He missed extended amount of time and healed from them.


Rose had nagging injuries last year. Let's not have revisionist history. He was never fully healed. And he wasn't healthy in the playoffs last year prior to tearing his ACL. Rose played injured for the majority of the 2011-12 campaign and it culminated with a torn ACL.



> Go look up the number of injuries Kobe has had and play through. Also let's see you shoot a basketball with broken fingers in your shooting hand. I bet you'd find it isn't exactly easy. But you're right, he never has played through an ACL injury. You know who has? Rondo. You know what else Rondo did? He tried finding different doctors to see if he actually had an ACL tear because he wanted to play that badly and didn't want to miss the whole season. That's a LEADER. As much as I hate Rondo at times that's what being a leader and having passion for the game is all about, not being a fucking bitch that sits on the sidelines while playing completely fine in practices.


And it's not easy to play an NBA game when your team and fanbase is depending on you to be it's savior and play at a high level coming off a torn ACL. Hell, it's not easy playing coming off a torn ACL when you don't even have all that pressure on you. Especially when you're playing scared because you don't want to get hurt again.

Yeah Rondo did play on a torn ACL, but if you actually knew what you were talking about you would know that Rondo only has a partially torn ACL and not a full tear like Rose had.



> And you're avoiding the question, I'm telling you to find any superstar in any sport that has delayed an injury like this before. Any superstar with any major injury that has been cleared to play that doesn't return for an extended amount of time. I know for a fact, as well you, that there are plenty of players that have returned from major injuries early and on time and played through the season. That shouldn't even be a question. PEYTON MANNING. There ya go, his neck was so bad a wrong hit could send him into retirement and yet he came back and played. SUGGS. RAY LEWIS. JAMAAL CHARLES. All these guys are just people from this year as well. Suggs and Ray may not have played at elite levels, but they still came back WAY early to play for their teams and act like the leaders they are, unlike Derrick Rose.


Yeah, I'm aware NFL players have came back from serious injuries like a torn ACL playing at a high level. I never denied that.

Now name some NBA players :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Notorious you have continued to refuse to name literally any player EVER that has done what Rose has done. you have a nothing argument that concludes you're just a hopeless homer defending a player for being a bitch. I've asked you to name any player in any sport that has done this and you can't even do that.

Kobe has played with nagging injuries throughout his career. It has never lead to him having an ACL tear. Why? Because those injuries, much like Rose's injury, HAD ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FUCKING ACL TEAR. My god, stop being hopeless.

Name some NBA players?

Al Harrington
Al Jefferson
Baron Davis
David West
Jason Smith
Jamal Crawford
Corey Brewer
Perkins
Lowry


All these players came and played rather well after coming back. Not right away as that's not really possible nor will it be for Rose regardless of how long he sits out, but the fact remains players come back and get back to the level they played before their injury. So for the love of god stop making excuses for the bitch as evidenced by the history of sports, no player has been a bitch like this before.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> Notorious you have continued to refuse to name literally any player EVER that has done what Rose has done. you have a nothing argument that concludes you're just a hopeless homer defending a player for being a bitch. I've asked you to name any player in any sport that has done this and you can't even do that.


And you've yet to name me an NBA player that played at a high level the season after a serious injury like a torn ACL that kept them sideline for 7+ months.



> Kobe has played with nagging injuries throughout his career. It has never lead to him having an ACL tear. Why? Because those injuries, much like Rose's injury, HAD ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FUCKING ACL TEAR. My god, stop being hopeless.


You say Rose isn't a leader because he's missing games with his ACL injury but you praise Kobe for playing through nagging injuries. I just pointed out that Rose played through nagging injuries last season throughout the whole year and his season ended with the torn ACL he's out with now. They don't have to have a direct correlation, but let's not have this revisionist history and act like Rose hasn't put his team on his back while playing injured before.



> Name some NBA players?
> 
> Al Harrington
> Al Jefferson
> Baron Davis
> David West
> Jason Smith
> Jamal Crawford
> Corey Brewer
> Perkins
> Lowry
> 
> All these players came and played rather well after coming back. Not right away as that's not really possible nor will it be for Rose regardless of how long he sits out, but the fact remains players come back and get back to the level they played before their injury. So for the love of god stop making excuses for the bitch as evidenced by the history of sports, no player has been a bitch like this before.


I never said Rose will never play at a high level after his injury. I said name me an NBA player that played at a high level, the season after their torn ACL and you've pretty much confirmed that you can't name a player that has done that. While Rose's main issue has been that he doesn't want to return until HE, not you, HE feels like he can produce at the level he's accustomed to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> And you've yet to name me an NBA player that played at a high level the season after an injury.
> 
> 
> 
> You say Rose isn't a leader because he's missing games with his ACL injury but you praise Kobe for playing through nagging injuries. I just pointed out that Rose played through nagging injuries last season throughout the whole year and his season ended with the torn ACL he's out with now. They don't have to have a direct correlation, but let's not have this revisionist history and act like Rose hasn't put his team on his back while playing injured before.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rose will never play at a high level after his injury. I said name me an NBA player that played at a high level, the season after their torn ACL and you've pretty much confirmed that you can't name a player that has done that. While Rose's main issue has been that he doesn't want to return until HE, not you, HE feels like he can produce at the level he's accustomed to.


Do you realize how terrible your argument is? First off, let's go off the fact that 20 years ago ACL injuries could end your career seeing as medical science wasn't as advanced then and it was harder to recover from. Therefore you're asking me to give you a list of a players that have returned from a specific injury in a specific time period playing at a specific level in a specific sport. Do you see why it's hard to find players that have done this? Because there isn't another superstar recently that has gone down from an ACL injury...EXCEPT BARON DAVIS. BINGO. He went down with one and was a superstar for years thereafter. Did he do it the season after? Of course not, that's not even what people are asking Rose to do. People are saying for him to just come back and play for his team which he isn't doing. There ya go, now stop telling me to give you a list of something is absurdly specific as it just makes your argument worse. I asked you to name ANY PLAYER IN ANY SPORT THAT PLAYS ANY POSITION AT ANY LEVEL that has done what Rose is doing and you couldn't do that. That shows you're wrong as you can't even cite one example and until you do I'm not going to bother with you. You're wrong. Plain and simple. Prove that you're not by giving some examples or just stop being a homer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Well gee, maybe because it's pretty hard to look up what players didn't return from an injury till they felt they were ready to return? Maybe it's because something like that isn't really a big deal but moronic people like you are making it a big deal? How do you know stuff like this never happened? Just like medical science now isn't what it was 20 years ago, social media and the internet now isn't what it was 20 years ago. Rose's every move is pretty much tracked. You have no idea what players were doing before all this stuff exploded.

Baron Davis was a freshman in college when he torn his ACL you moron. He played another year in college after that and in his rookie year in the NBA, he averaged 6 points a game on 42% shooting. Baron Davis didn't become an NBA star till about four or five years after his injury. Great example of playing at a high level the season after returning from a torn ACL. Once again speaking on shit you know nothing about.

So in the end, I have no answer for your criteria, just like you have no answer for mine. Case closed.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Fuck this argument has been great. Need to pop some popcorn.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Well gee, maybe because it's pretty hard to look up what players didn't return from an injury till they felt they were ready to return? Maybe it's because something like that isn't really a big deal but moronic people like you are making it a big deal? How do you know stuff like this never happened? Just like medical science now isn't what it was 20 years ago, social media and the internet now isn't what it was 20 years ago. Rose's every move is pretty much tracked. You have no idea what players were doing before all this stuff exploded.
> 
> Baron Davis was a freshman in college when he torn his ACL you moron. He played another year in college after that and in his rookie year in the NBA, he averaged 6 points a game on 42% shooting. Baron Davis didn't become an NBA star till about four or five years after his injury. Great example of playing at a high level the season after returning from a torn ACL. Once again speaking on shit you know nothing about.
> 
> So in the end, I have no answer for your criteria, just like you have no answer for mine. Case closed.


So what you're saying is no one in recent history has ever done this before? I can name countless athletes that returned early from injuries and played at a high level, hell I did that, but you can't even name one from any sport/position/etc like I said that has done what Rose is doing? Good to know, because it doesn't happen because most athletes aren't bitches. And lol @ you not saying this isn't a big deal, go ask some real Bull fans if this is a big deal or not and I'd love you to hear their answer.

Thanks for proving you're illiterate. please read what I said about Baron Davis again, well not again as you clearly didn't read it the first time.

No. Once again, you had extremely specific criteria while I had a broad range of criteria. It isn't the same and stop acting like it is. Once again you asked for a specific time period, specific sport, specific level of play, specific level of play beforehand, AND A SPECIFIC INJURY. I just asked for any player that has done what Rose is doing and I guess it has the same specific time period due to social media but you still can't name any player that has done what Rose is doing. YOU'RE *WRONG*. Case closed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yes you named countless NFL players that did it. But surprise, surprise. Derrick Rose doesn't play in the NFL.

I never asked for a specific time period nor did I really care for a specific injury. All I asked is for you to name me an NBA player that suffered a significant injury like Rose and played at a high level the season after his injury. You even admitted that there were none who did it after torn ACL's and since you didn't name anyone else for any other injury, I'm assuming you can't think of others there as well.

Actually no, I'm not illiterate. I'm aware of what you said about Baron Davis. It's still stupid. You bringing up Baron Davis for what I said is like me bringing up Adrian Peterson for what you said. It doesn't even make sense to do it. I asked for an NBA player playing at a high level the season after a major injury. You named Baron Davis who got hurt his freshman year in college and didn't become a star in the NBA until 4-5 years later. I might as well have brought up Adrian Peterson as a guy who sat out longer than expected for his injury.

It really isn't as big of a deal as Bulls fans and people like you are making out to be. Yes I understand them looking at Rose as the leader of the team, wanting him to return to finish the season off. But just me personally, I would prefer my superstar on my favorite team to return when he's ready to play instead of rushing himself back when *HE* doesn't feel he's ready just to please people. And I doubt it's his brand pushing him to do what he's doing because Rose's brand is taking more of a hit by sitting out than he would by playing hurt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

He's a pussy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

wait, it's just major injuries? Oh okay.

Blake Griffin. Amare Stoudemire. Andrew Bynum. Dwight Howard(it's not his best season, but he's still playing at a high level). Kevin Garnett. MICHAEL JORDAN. I'm sure there's PLENTY more that have had major injuries and come back and played at a high level. Are you happy now?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

I think @notorious is a Derrick Rose mark. Just a thought lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> wait, it's just major injuries? Oh okay.
> 
> Blake Griffin. Amare Stoudemire. Andrew Bynum. Dwight Howard(it's not his best season, but he's still playing at a high level). Kevin Garnett. MICHAEL JORDAN. I'm sure there's PLENTY more that have had major injuries and come back and played at a high level. Are you happy now?


Great.

Now here's something to think about. Rose has missed over 9 months to recover from his injury.

- Blake Griffin - Out for a year.
- Amar'e Stoudemire - He got injured in October before the season started, came back in late March, played in a couple games but still wasn't healthy so the team shut him down for the year and brought him back for next season.
- Andrew Bynum - Injured his knee in April, still finished out the playoffs, but didn't recover until December. 8 months out.
- Dwight could still be considered playing at a high level, but he's still obviously not healthy and not recovered. But funny thing about Dwight is that he came back early from a serious injury but still gets shat on by people for inconsistent play.
- Kevin Garnett. Injured in February, returned for the next season but was still playing hurt. Was his worst season as a Celtic.
- Michael Jordan. No explanation needed.

Also notice another pattern, every guy you named except MJ was a big man.

Now of course I'm aware that every injury is different and I'm sure you're wondering what my point was but my point is, is that Rose has spent the amount of time recovering as the majority of guys you named who all still returned playing at a high level. If I was Bulls fan, I would prefer Rose taking however much time as he needs if it means he'll return to form.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

You know what's also funny. You keep talking about high level of play when no one is actually asking him to play at a high level except for himself. EVERYONE JUST WANTS HIM TO RETURN. it's PART of REHAB. He REFUSES to do it with absolutely ABSURD logic and DESERVES to be shit on for it. If you don't see that then there's no changing your mind, nearly everyone else notices this and it's fair to criticize the guy for not playing when he absolutely should be, especially considering the current state of the Bulls.

This isn't about playing at a high level, winning a championship this year, etc, it's about him stepping up and coming back and being the leader he's supposed to be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'd prefer my star to come back when he's ready and playing at a level he's comfortable and accustomed to than to return early just to please a bunch of fans when he feels he's not ready.

Not really return early since he's been medically cleared, but return earlier than he wants to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

You're speaking like the owner/gm/coach here right? Pretty sure nearly every one of them wants him to come back too. It's no coincidence these reports of him being ready to go for awhile have being coming out as soon as he said he wasn't ready to come back when he was. The fans want him back, the coach obviously wants him back, and so do the owner/GM. Everyone knows he's clear to play and there is no risk of reinjury, so what he's doing now is being a bitch by not coming back as saying he's not comfortable to play when he's more than ready to play is just being a bitch no matter how you spin it.


it's essentially like a sick kid that's been told by the doctors that he's no longer sick but he keeps telling his mom that he's sick and doesn't want to go to school. The kid is perfectly fine, the kid is just being a bitch. :kobe8


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Tom Brady is a prime example of a player returning from a ACL and/or MCL tear...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> You're speaking like the owner/gm/coach here right? Pretty sure nearly every one of them wants him to come back too. It's no coincidence these reports of him being ready to go for awhile have being coming out as soon as he said he wasn't ready to come back when he was. The fans want him back, the coach obviously wants him back, and so do the owner/GM. Everyone knows he's clear to play and there is no risk of reinjury, so what he's doing now is being a bitch by not coming back as saying he's not comfortable to play when he's more than ready to play is just being a bitch no matter how you spin it.


Just because you get cleared doesn't mean there isn't a risk of getting another injury to your knee. Ricky Rubio got cleared and returned and the same happened to him. And his style of play isn't as explosive as Rose's is. Not giving that as an excuse for Rose not to return, but there's definitely still risks despite being cleared.

Of course the Bulls front office wants him back. He's their money maker. They don't give a shit about Rose's well being. All they care about is money.



Takers Revenge said:


> Tom Brady is a prime example of a player returning from a ACL and/or MCL tear...


We've already established that NFL players come back from torn ACL's playing at a high level. But to be fair, Brady also got a year to recover. Before Rose even got medically cleared he was being pressured to return.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Pretty sure there being no risk of reinjury is apart of being medically cleared. I'm about 90% sure on that one. The only way he gets reinjured is if it's a completely new tear.

They don't care about his well being? Pretty sure they do seeing as they want him to be healthy as long as possible so they can continue profiting from him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

All they care about is profit and the money Rose makes. I'm sure if they could they would've had Rose return months ago. In January when he started practicing with the team probably.

Idk, it's just my way of thinking. I don't trust the majority of the owners of the teams tbh.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

You can get re-injured by bowling. Just ask the Sixers about that one. Risk of re-injury can happen all the time.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

UDFK and Notorious what are you arguing about? I like to argue.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> UDFK and Notorious what are you arguing about? I like to argue.


Basically, what's your stance on Rose not coming back until he feels he ready even though he's already been medically cleared.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Well it certainly make you question his passion. Probably lost a good chunk of it with the injury, which can be expected.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Celtics put up a good fight against the Heat two nights ago, and now the Cavs are.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

guess that's it for the heat's streak. trolled by an atrocious team.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

67-40 with 7 to go in the 3rd. Not even Stern's pet zebras can save the streak this time.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Well it should always be the players discretion on when they want to return from injury.. Its all about how the player himself feels, not how fans feel.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I don't believe. NEVER BELIEVE. Heat will come back. they will always fucking comeback.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Of course, as soon as I post 67-40, the Heat go on a 28-10 run to close the 3rd. How the fuck do you score 10 points for the entirety of the 2nd... then score 28 in half a quarter. fpalm

All tied up at 77. Goddamn.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lmao Cleveland :reggie


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## RyanPelley

LeBron is just too fucking good. Laughing at the city of losers.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

80-79, amazing. They're coming back like Undertaker does when he's losing a match at WrestleMania... :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Playing possom again I guess? Can I get a recap? Don't get the game .


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

can people shut up? they went down and came back against a Cavs team without Kyrie Irving(and Waiters). Do you know how laughable that is? Please stop with the praise when there is little to praise about that. If they go down against an elite team, no the Celtics are not elite, they are not coming back like this.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> can people shut up? they went down and came back against a Cavs team without Kyrie Irving(and Waiters). Do you know how laughable that is? Please stop with the praise when there is little to praise about that. If they go down against an elite team, no the Celtics are not elite, they are not coming back like this.


Don't you be hating on the GOATness of Lebron, fool. Show some respect.

:lelbron


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Coming back from 27 down is pretty impressive regardless of who you're playing UDFK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> Coming back from 27 down is pretty impressive regardless of who you're playing UDFK.


Is going down by 27 impressive too, JM? Cavs are Bobcats level or worse without Kyrie, this is about as impressive as Lebron owning a bunch of rookies/scrubs....oh wait. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Without Kyrie, Waiters & Varejao to be exact.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I switch off the Heat Cavs game for a little while to watch Wild Wings and come back to this! Insanity


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

You're not gonna bring your A game every time out through the regular season or you'll just be gassed. Playing 3-4 times a week (with some games back to back) will put a wear on you. And when it's the Cavs, you can't really be surprised they aren't playing up as if it was the Thunder, Spurs, etc.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Wut?

Going up 27 on the Heat is very impressive, the Heat coming back so quickly is obviously impressive too. Not sure why you'd think otherwise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> Wut?
> 
> Going up 27 on the Heat is very impressive, the Heat coming back so quickly is obviously impressive too. Not sure why you'd think otherwise.


okay. would you have found it very impressive if the Heat won in a blowout by 20+ points? BE HONEST. If the answer is no then you have your answer as to why this isn't very impressive to me.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Coming back while being down 27 in the third is impressive to me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

So apparently a fan wearing a "We Miss You LeBron" shirt rushed the court during the Cavs-Heat game :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> Wut?
> 
> Going up 27 on the Heat is very impressive, the Heat coming back so quickly is obviously impressive too. Not sure why you'd think otherwise.


Ya no kidding.. Cant take anything away from the Heat, that comeback is impressive reguardless of the opponent.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> So apparently a fan wearing a "We Miss You LeBron" shirt rushed the court during the Cavs-Heat game :lmao


Why the hell would you want to get thrown out of the game when it got that intense? I'd understand if it was a blow out but I'd want to see how this game turns out.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> okay. would you have found it very impressive if the Heat won in a blowout by 20+ points? BE HONEST. If the answer is no then you have your answer as to why this isn't very impressive to me.



Ummm no fool.

Compiling a 20 point lead over the course of 48 minutes is a hell of a lot different then being down 27 with 7:44 to go in the 3rd and then being tied with 10:28 to go in the 4th.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Watching the Mavs just makes me feel upset for DIRK. He deserves better than this :sad:


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



John Mercer said:


> Ummm no fool.
> 
> Compiling a 20 point lead over the course of 48 minutes is a hell of a lot different then being down 27 with 7:44 to go in the 3rd and then being tied with 10:28 to go in the 4th.


okay, I'll repharse the question. If this same thing happened during a tie game or even while they were leading would you be impressed? Lakers won by 40+ this year against the Pistons and compiled a huge lead in a very short period of time. No one was that impressed because it was against the PISTONS. This happened against the Cavs, who lost two of their best scoring options and were lead by CJ Miles, Thompson, and Ellington. Do you realize why I have a hard time being impressed that they were able not only score but shut down these players? Their top three scorers average for the season combines around 21 PPG. That's less than both Wade and Lebron alone. So yeah, this isn't the much IMPRESSIVE thing of the season thus far when it comes against a team that is missing three of it's best players that was ALREADY one of the worst teams in the league with those three players.


----------



## JM

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Don't really think anyone is going OMG THIS IS THE GREATEST MOST IMPRESSIVE thing this season UDFK. Not sure why you want to take away from this. 27 point swings in 9 minutes are impressive. Regardless the score prior or the teams involved. If you think it's MEH NOT THAT GREAT then so be it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I think the situation demonstrates that it is at least rather impressive. Obviously, the Heat are worn down, tired and know they had to battle to beat the Celtics. Going into Cleveland after that has to create the conditions for a letdown. To come back in about nine minutes from down 27 from nearly the halfway point of the third quarter is quite impressive to me.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What's impressive is how LeBron has matured and right now the Heat are clicking on all cylinders. You know that storm is coming when Miami will unleash on you, just have to suck up and hold on. I thought what was very impressive was the game against the Raptors over the weekend. With 10 minutes to go, Toronto has worked their way into a tie, then BAM! Miami blows the doors off over the next five minutes and it's over after that. 

The two main roadblocks for Miami to catch The Streak will be at Chicago next Wednesday night (#28) or at San Antonio on Easter night (#30). Otherwise, I am starting to think the Heat could break the mark. And, the irony is that #34 would be against Milwaukee...who back in 1972 was the team that ended the Lakers' 33-game winning streak.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Wow was at the movies and missed the whole game. Down by 27 and you come back to win the game in a hostile environment. Streak either seems to be taking its toll or they are just underestimating these lower teams they are facing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Typical Celtics.

Come within two points of beating Miami without KG. Get KG back to play the Hornets and lose.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

They've been in a lot of close games during this streak. Sacramento, Orlando, and Boston come to mind.


----------



## Xile44

D-Will is back!


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Heat should have lost some of those games to be honest. This all doesn't mean anything if they fall short in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

They should've lost to Orlando. I almost wanna say their streak should have an asterisk because of that.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Soupman Prime said:


> Wow was at the movies and missed the whole game. Down by 27 and you come back to win the game in a hostile environment. Streak either seems to be taking its toll or they are just underestimating these lower teams they are facing.


Trap game...figured they had gotten away with one in Boston and might have been an easier one in their eyes. Of course, Miami has won all three games with Cleveland this year by a combined 9 points so must not have been that easy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Fuck. Looks like Heat can be down by 40 and you can expect the stil to win.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

:lmao didn't even know OKC lost. Last thing I saw on NBA tv was Westbrook going 1 for 2 from the line and giving them a 3 point lead. Great by Memphis for sure, I remember last year Stephen A Smith guaranteeing Durant and Co will win a title soon but even with their impressive record they just don't seem elite like San Antonio or Miami for some reason. They seem to lack something or maybe I'm just blinded by how hot and consistent teams like Denver,Miami and San Antonio are.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Soupman Prime said:


> :lmao didn't even know OKC lost. Last thing I saw on NBA tv was Westbrook going 1 for 2 from the line and giving them a 3 point lead. Great by Memphis for sure, I remember last year Stephen A Smith guaranteeing Durant and Co will win a title soon but even with their impressive record they just don't seem elite like San Antonio or Miami for some reason. They seem to *lack something* or maybe I'm just blinded by how hot and consistent teams like Denver,Miami and San Antonio are.


:harden


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Now it's gonna get interesting for the streak, because actually the weaker teams will be more motivated to end the streak, they not going o the playoffs so atelast accomplish something.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Appears as if Captain Kirk and Taj Gibson will both return tonight against the Blazers. As for Derrick Rose, when asked on when he thinks he'll return, Rose said "nobody knows but God". (Y)


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

OKC has Fisher and Brooks which could kill any playoff team. Durant has been awful since the all star break.

Beal going down again has me insane. The Wizards would have broken the streak with a FAKE BUZZER BEATER at the end.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel said:


> Watching the Mavs just makes me feel upset for DIRK. He deserves better than this :sad:


:sad: Super depressing. He is playing like DIRK again, yet they still can't win. He needs to take more than 10 shots, though, especially when he makes 8 of them.

LOL @ Magic arguing w/anyone and everyone. What the Heat did was impressive imo. Blowing out the Cavs over the course of the game was expected, and wouldn't have been a big deal. Going down by 27 and being all but written off and coming back in half a quarter is pretty great. I think it's the ability to turn it on in such a short period of time is what's impressive. I think at this point they're just trying to make things interesting. :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Sorry I'm literally unimpressed by something that's not impressive in my mind. People are acting like this is what the Clippers did to the Grizzlies last year in the playoffs and yet it's not even close. That was IMPRESSIVE in my mind because of the situation, the caliber of team, and the way they did it. Heat basically shut down a bunch of non-scorers and then proceeded to score a bunch of points on a bad defensive team. OMG AMAZING I CANT BELIEVE THEY WENT ON A HUGE RUN AGAINST A DLEAGUE CALIBER TEAM. HOLY BONKERS.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I do get Magic's point. Heat should have NEVER been 27 points down against a team of the calibre of Cavs. Not only that, but without Kyrie, Waiters and Varejao. That is rather embarrassing.

However, what is impressive is the Heat's determination and never say die attitude. They do not know when they are beat. They're like the Manchester United of basketball and for that, I have to hate them. The game is never over with them until the final buzzer.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> Sorry I'm literally unimpressed by something that's not impressive in my mind. People are acting like this is what the Clippers did to the Grizzlies last year in the playoffs and yet it's not even close. That was IMPRESSIVE in my mind because of the situation, the caliber of team, and the way they did it. Heat basically shut down a bunch of non-scorers and then proceeded to score a bunch of points on a bad defensive team. OMG AMAZING I CANT BELIEVE THEY WENT ON A HUGE RUN AGAINST A DLEAGUE CALIBER TEAM. HOLY BONKERS.


I understand that Miami probably shouldn't have been down by that much in the first place, but they were fresh off an emotional win in Boston, pressure is mounting to keep the streak alive, and they were likely playing down to Cleveland's expected level and were caught off guard. They could have easily rolled over, pulled the plug on the game and the streak when they were down 27 with 6 to go in the 3rd, but instead they flipped the switch like few teams can and won the game. 

Dallas comebacks against OKC and against Miami in 2011 playoffs were more mpressive imo. :side:


----------



## Xile44

Bulls getting raped by Portland


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Fuck Bulls results have been really frustrating me lately man.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

And with that, the Sixers are the worst team in the league. Jesus Christ how bad do you have to be? Can't hit a free throw, Turner?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Philly got so screwed this season


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Posterizer said:


> Philly got so screwed this season


I get sad thinking about it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*










Solid title.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



El Conquistador said:


> Appears as if Captain Kirk and Taj Gibson will both return tonight against the Blazers. As for Derrick Rose, when asked on when he thinks he'll return, Rose said "nobody knows but God". (Y)


So next season...


----------



## Xile44

Nets clinch a play off spot for first time in 5 years. Finally ....


----------



## Brye

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Brewer coming in fucking clutch last night. When I read Lawson/Chandler were out I thought the streak was over.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Posterizer said:


> So next season...


It would be so awesome if Rose decided to return to face the streaking Miami and Rose leads the Bulls to victory.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Rose doesn't have the balls for that, Aid. He's a mental midget.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I need to dream, man. With games like the Kings and Blazers, Chicago gives me a tough time to remain hopeful.

Of course, I don't see Rose coming back to face the Heat.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What hurts the most is the effort all our guys have put in. Noah, Deng, even fucking Boozer have all left their blood and guts in the United Center this season. Hurt or not, they have battled like gladiators.

If that can't inspire Rose and get him in he right mental state, then nothing will.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Even guys like Nate Robinson, Jimmy Butler, and others have tried to step up and help. It's a shame the team has tried so hard to get their part done only to get little in return.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Trade Rose's ass to LA to go join queen Dwight. I'm sick of him. He can go fuck off.


----------



## Notorious

Lol. Once Rose returns you'll all be back on his bandwagon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Lol. Once Rose returns you'll all be back on his bandwagon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'll back anyone who puts on a Chicago jersey. But I won't have the same respect for him as I did before.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

We can still look forward to the 2015 Bulls. Rose, Kobe, Deng, LeBron, and Noah lineup with Phil Jackson and Thibs as Co-head coaches. :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Aid180 said:


> We can still look forward to the 2015 Bulls. Rose, Kobe, Deng, LeBron, and Noah lineup with Phil Jackson and Thibs as Co-head coaches. :mark:


I like it. :kobe


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Eh, I'm not ready to write-off (IRS! :mark Derek Rose just yet. Even if he doesn't come back this season, I can't just forget how good he was when he was healthy. He certainly made the Bulls a helluva lot more fun to watch.

Although admittedly, being cleared physically & then still not coming back has me kind of scratching my head. With Rose, I gotta believe the Bulls are the second best team in the East & I'm not positive if the Heat could beat them four times, honestly. So, I don't know. I guess the faith isn't there or something but I would expect them to be title contenders with Rose.


----------



## Xile44

LOL Jennings is 0-14


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Another win for Miami. Another game where LBJ barely misses a triple dbl. didn't catch the game but looks like Bosh wasn't even in the fam based on what I see in the box score.


----------



## WWE

I want the heats streak to continue until they meet the spurs at the end of this month so they can get fundamentally destroyed by Tim Duncan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Gasol and Kobe return and they lose by 3 at home to the Wizards...sounds about right.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Good job lakers, you manage to keep the jazz's hopes alive. What stupid loss.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I would say "LOLakers" but I'm fearful the Dubs will lay down to the Wizards, too. Would sound about right. Hope the Wizards left it all at the Staples Center, lol.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Only team that has a chance to stop the heat will be the Spurs, at their home.

Lakers ique2


----------



## Xile44

Melo is such a punk


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

^What happened?


Come on Bulls, stay with the Pacers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Marc Gasol sidelined with an aggravated abdominal sprain. Similar injury to what Chris Bosh had in the playoffs last season. There's no timetable yet, just said to be out indefinitely but he'll at least miss the rest of the regular season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

So, the dickriders are finally turning on Rose? LOL


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Is he going to decide to come back in the playoffs? What is he planning?


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> ^What happened?
> 
> 
> Come on Bulls, stay with the Pacers.


Landry was posting him up. I guess a little to hard for Melo
So Melo pushed him and got a flag foul

I just find it funny cause when Melo is on offense he is always pushing

Marc being out is messed up. Grizzlies are having a great season


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



kobra860 said:


> Is he going to decide to come back in the playoffs? What is he planning?


He's planning on coming back whenever he feels he's ready to return. It's all on him.

But since he hasn't returned when fans want him to, he's a pussy apparently.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



kobra860 said:


> Is he going to decide to come back in the playoffs? What is he planning?


Apparently...no one know but "God"......


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



WWF said:


> So, the dickriders are finally turning on Rose? LOL


Don't even go there, hypocrite. You did the same thing with Dwight. You jumped off that ship faster than we did with Rose.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I was pretty pissed I admit but I don't care anymore, if he says he's coming back whenever he feels ready then so be it. I don't mind anymore. Looking at the long term, it's obvious Rose's health is the most important thing for this franchise.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What the fuck, Nate?
He does this all the time, wrapping up guys who are alone on a fast break and making them shoot FTs
But Stephenson is twice is fucking size, he's obviously not gonna be able to stop him from landing hard


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

This could be a big win COME ON BULLS


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



El Conquistador said:


> Don't even go there, hypocrite. You did the same thing with Dwight. You jumped off that ship faster than we did with Rose.


He still has admitted that he would love if Dwight came back. And the two situations are completely different and not even comparable. One is an injured athlete that is taking his sweet to come back from injury and the other is a superstar that forced his way out of town while lying blatantly to the team and their fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

And there's something wrong with an athlete taking his time to come back from a serious injury?

You people :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bulls Win!! 5th spot here we come tomorrow.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> He still has admitted that he would love if Dwight came back. And the two situations are completely different and not even comparable. One is an injured athlete that is taking his sweet to come back from injury and the other is a superstar that forced his way out of town while lying blatantly to the team and their fans.


They're completely comparable on the surface. You're delving too deep into it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



El Conquistador said:


> Don't even go there, hypocrite. You did the same thing with Dwight. You jumped off that ship faster than we did with Rose.


:lmao

These aren't the same situations AT ALL, you idiot. Dwight was trashing the team on a nightly basis, tearing apart the the locker room (figuratively), and doing it all very vocally. He toyed with the organization much more that Rose has. You're just fucking crying because Rose won't come back when you want him to.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

What's more impressive 33 win streak or 72 wins in a season?


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Posterizer said:


> What's more impressive 33 win streak or 72 wins in a season?


72 wins in a season. Bulls division was a a little weak near the bottom but the Bulls were still top 5 in 3pt %, steals, rebounds an assists.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

The Bulls' division was weaker than Charlotte, the Wizards, and the Magic? Hawks aren't a good team either, benefiting largely from that division.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

16.5 game spread from 1st to 2nd place. That's very weak.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Takers Revenge said:


> 72 wins in a season. Bulls division was a a little weak near the bottom but the Bulls were still top 5 in 3pt %, steals, rebounds an assists.


A lot of teams have come close to 72. But no one has challenged the 33 win streak. Until now, depending on how far they get or if they break it.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I still think the record is safe for now. Heat have got a long way to go yet to do what the Lakers did.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Heat with another win, this time just dominating the Bobcats instead of playing bad most of the game. Lebron with another game a few rebounds shy of a triple dbl, No Wade either in the game.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Bulls back to back wins!! Come at us Heat :noah


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Wizards are ending the streak. I'm calling it now.

Edit: Never mind. Spurs will do it first.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

bulls fans turning on rose? guy had a major injury and surgery, and needs time not only to recover physically, but mentally as well. whats the point of bringing him back when hes not even mentally ready to play? besides not like the bulls are going to the ECF.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*






:bron5


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I'm :lmao @ people defending Rose not coming back because he is not "mentally" ready.

Where I come from, that's called being a pussy.

If he still has legit medical reasons to not play, that I would understand. Apparently, that's not the case though. He acts like game 1 back on the court he wants to be playing MVP caliber ball again. He should at least be coming off the bench for 10-12 mins to get himself back into game shape. Stop with he might re-injure himself bullshit too. That is fiction. If he hurts himself again, it would be a brand new injury.

Someone should tell him to either nut up or shut up. He wouldn't be getting ripped so bad for not playing if he wasn't coming out and saying stupid shit like only god knows when he will play again.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Maybe he just wants to wait till next season, he prob knows they have no shot of winning a title this year with juggernauts like Miami, San Antonio and OKC. Never understood why he and everyone else predicted 2nd half of the season when he was coming off a serious major even career threatening injury. Should have just said from the beginning he is out for the year.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Soupman Prime said:


> Maybe he just wants to wait till next season, he prob knows they have no shot of winning a title this year with juggernauts like Miami, San Antonio and OKC.


Try telling that to his teammates who are out there leaving their blood and sweat on the court. That is a bullshit excuse if I've ever heard one. It doesn't matter if they "have no chance" or not. If he can go, he should be out there trying, because the rest of the team goddamned sure is.



Soupman Prime said:


> Never understood why he and everyone else predicted 2nd half of the season when he was coming off a serious major even career threatening injury. Should have just said from the beginning he is out for the year.


That would have been a better route if he is not going to play. Keep that shit in house. Have a private meeting and tell the rest of the team that he is going to sit for the season. Make it a complete non-story. It saves Rose's reputation because it takes the decision out of his hands. And it saves his teammates from having to be asked about it too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Soupman Prime said:


> Maybe he just wants to wait till next season, he prob knows they have no shot of winning a title this year with juggernauts like Miami, San Antonio and OKC. Never understood why he and everyone else predicted 2nd half of the season when he was coming off a serious major even career threatening injury. Should have just said from the beginning he is out for the year.


No that's bullshit, that's not how professional athletes think? "OH WE HAVE NO CHANCE SO WHY EVEN BOTHER?
Especially by an athlete that is getting paid 16 million without playing a single game so far. What I am saying is, if his knee is physically not ready then by all means hold the return off. But mentally, how are you ever going to be ready if you don't come back.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

gotta love the keyboard warriors calling Rose out for not rushing his return. 

not everyone is as TOUGH as you guys!


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel Anthony said:


> gotta love the keyboard warriors calling Rose out for not rushing his return.
> 
> not everyone is as TOUGH as you guys!


A: It's not being a "keyboard warrior" when it's the truth.
B: Rose has been medically cleared for weeks. Rushing back is no longer in the equation.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> A: It's not being a "keyboard warrior" when it's the truth.
> B: Rose has been medically cleared for weeks. Rushing back is no longer in the equation.


A: It is because everyone doubting Rose is calling him a pussy, when we all know 99% of these same people have neither had this sort of injury/been in this position to be an authority. 
B: Medically cleared and truly being ready to go are 2 different things. Many athletes have ruined their career, rushed returns simply because they were "medically cleared".


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel Anthony said:


> A: It is because everyone doubting Rose is calling him a pussy, when we all know 99% of these same people have neither had this sort of injury/been in this position to be an authority.


It's Rose's own actions and words that have caused people to call him a pussy. And since when does one have to be a pro athlete to comment on pro athletes? 



Joel Anthony said:


> B: Medically cleared and truly being ready to go are 2 different things. Many athletes have ruined their career, rushed returns simply because they were "medically cleared".


Like I said before, he doesn't have to come back 1 game in trying to play starters mins like an MVP. There is such a thing as easing into it. If the guy is just not ready to go because of legit medical reasons, then that's fine. What we're saying is if he is continuing to sit while physically ready because his head is not ready, that makes him a pussy. Plain and simple.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Tater said:


> It's Rose's own actions and words that have caused people to call him a pussy. And since when does one have to be a pro athlete to comment on pro athletes?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before, he doesn't have to come back 1 game in trying to play starters mins like an MVP. There is such a thing as easing into it. If the guy is just not ready to go because of legit medical reasons, then that's fine. What we're saying is if he is continuing to sit while physically ready because his head is not ready, that makes him a pussy. Plain and simple.


If there were footage of Rose practicing at a high level, shooting well, driving and dunking, I would 100% agree with you. And you don't need to be a pro, I said, I was guessing a lot haven't been through his INJURY. To know what it's like to have to deal with that sorta thing.

Unfortunately, Rose looked horrible in that footage we saw a few weeks back. Clearly having trouble on that leg. Bulls fans should thank their stars that this kid is smart and isn't rushing back right away. He's ensuring his future. Can you hate on that? Sure. But it's smart. No other way around it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel Anthony said:


> If there were footage of Rose practicing at a high level, shooting well, driving and dunking, I would 100% agree with you. And you don't need to be a pro, I said, I was guessing a lot haven't been through his INJURY. To know what it's like to have to deal with that sorta thing.
> 
> Unfortunately, Rose looked horrible in that footage we saw a few weeks back. Clearly having trouble on that leg. Bulls fans should thank their stars that this kid is smart and isn't rushing back right away. He's ensuring his future. Can you hate on that? Sure. But it's smart. No other way around it.


you realize everyone in chicago that goes to bulls' games see him perform at a high level during practices/shoot arounds, right. He has been playing at a high level lately in practices and performing well, he just isn't coming back.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel Anthony said:


> If there were footage of Rose practicing at a high level, shooting well, driving and dunking, I would 100% agree with you. And you don't need to be a pro, I said, I was guessing a lot haven't been through his INJURY. To know what it's like to have to deal with that sorta thing.
> 
> Unfortunately, Rose looked horrible in that footage we saw a few weeks back. Clearly having trouble on that leg. Bulls fans should thank their stars that this kid is smart and isn't rushing back right away. He's ensuring his future. Can you hate on that? Sure. But it's smart. No other way around it.


You're completely missing the point. This is not about the injury. The injury has healed. This is about him being too much of a pussy to play by saying he is not mentally ready, even though he is physically ready.



Red Viper said:


> you realize everyone in chicago that goes to bulls' games see him perform at a high level during practices/shoot arounds, right. He has been playing at a high level lately in practices and performing well, he just isn't coming back.


Exactly.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Red Viper said:


> you realize everyone in chicago that goes to bulls' games see him perform at a high level during practices/shoot arounds, right. He has been playing at a high level lately in practices and performing well, he just isn't coming back.


You do realize there is a difference between SHOOT AROUNDS and minutes in a real game.

Show me one instance in a shoot arounds/pre game practices where he has looked like the real D-Rose. and not just stood around shooting jumpers, or going weak to the hole with lame spins.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Regular games are a lot more physical and intense then shoot arounds and practices. Rose could play in games but probably and rightfully so feels he won't be able to put in an effort like he did Pre injury


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Joel Anthony said:


> *You do realize there is a difference between SHOOT AROUNDS and minutes in a real game.*
> 
> Show me one instance in a shoot arounds/pre game practices where he has looked like the real D-Rose. and not just stood around shooting jumpers, or going weak to the hole with lame spins.


Exactly. He's not going to look like the "real" D-Rose by just playing practice games/scrimmage. The competitiveness is not the same. The atmosphere is not the same. And there is no adrenaline. 

He is never going to be mentally ready by doing what he's doing. Do you know how he'll be ready? When he steps on the damn court, that's when. When he's in the real situation.

Flex was right from the get go, there is more than just Derrick Rose not wanting to play. He's allowed himself to be influenced from people on the outside.


----------



## Notorious

Rose should've said he was out for the season at the beginning.

But since he didn't, people assumed he would be back by this time. Add that with people who wrongfully believe that medically cleared means 100% ready. Then you add the media influence and how they over-exaggerate almost everything just to get a story and you get a bunch of people calling Rose a pussy and a bitch because he didn't come back when they felt he should've. And the majority of those calling him that have never had a torn ACL or an injury of that magnitude.

But yeah let's vilify an athlete for choosing to be extremely cautious about returning from a potentially career altering injury.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Notorious said:


> Rose should've said he was out for the season at the beginning.
> 
> But since he didn't, people assumed he would be back by this time. Add that with people who wrongfully believe that medically cleared means 100% ready. Then you add the media influence and how they over-exaggerate almost everything just to get a story and you get a bunch of people calling Rose a pussy and a bitch because he didn't come back when they felt he should've. And the majority of those calling him that have never had a torn ACL or an injury of that magnitude.
> 
> But yeah let's vilify an athlete for choosing to be extremely cautious about returning from a potentially career altering injury.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App






Lets put it this way. The people that make Facebook status's every bulls game saying, "BULLS GON' WIN DIS GAME, LETS GO BULLZZZ!!!" annoying the fuck out of me and are the dumbest fans I've ever seen. These are the ones that expect Rose to be back every god damn game. While I'm sitting here facepalming and I've said since the beginning of the year, Rose will be out the whole year, UNLESS the Bulls are about to be knocked out of the 8 seed, then there's a potential he might come back.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

DRAGIC 31/9/12 last night. Please trade him to a good team. 

DRAGIC


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Lets put it this way. The people that make Facebook status's every bulls game saying, "BULLS GON' WIN DIS GAME, LETS GO BULLZZZ!!!" annoying the fuck out of me and are the dumbest fans I've ever seen. These are the ones that expect Rose to be back every god damn game. While I'm sitting here facepalming and I've said since the beginning of the year, Rose will be out the whole year, UNLESS the Bulls are about to be knocked out of the 8 seed, then there's a potential he might come back.


Sadly, that's not exclusive to Chicago Bulls fans. Facebook fan pages are a cesspool of stupidity. Most Facebook fan pages contain the lowest IQ levels making illiterate comments that are unreadable. So don't think Bulls fans are stupid because the Facebook page has idiots. 



The Lady Killer said:


> DRAGIC 31/9/12 last night. Please trade him to a good team.
> 
> DRAGIC


He's awesome. I wish he was in Houston with James Harden. That would be amazing to have him instead of Lin.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Aid180 said:


> Sadly, that's not exclusive to Chicago Bulls fans. Facebook fan pages are a cesspool of stupidity. Most Facebook fan pages contain the lowest IQ levels making illiterate comments that are unreadable. So don't think Bulls fans are stupid because the Facebook page has idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> He's awesome. I wish he was in Houston with James Harden. That would be amazing to have him instead of Lin.




Oh, I'm well aware there's idiots for every sports team, I was just mentioning the team I pay attention to (since I live in Illinois). Speaking of Houston...Bulls should have never had gotten rid of Asik. They should have resigned him and then traded him for someone, he's worth value. Over the off season if he works on his offense he's a top 5 center.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Oh, I'm well aware there's idiots for every sports team, I was just mentioning the team I pay attention to (since I live in Illinois). Speaking of Houston...Bulls should have never had gotten rid of Asik. They should have resigned him and then traded him for someone, he's worth value. Over the off season if he works on his offense he's a top 5 center.


Yeah. I get you. I also see the Bulls facebook page, it's just a shame that some of those people can log onto a computer. 

Yeah, I was disappointed with Chicago's loss of depth this past off-season. Asik would have been very helpful the past couple of weeks with Gibson out and Noah hurting.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I miss ASIK and Korver so much. Brewer I'm not too bothered about because BUTLER is a talent. I still can't forgive CJ for that bone headed play that saw us lose the Philly series in Game 6.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Kyle "KILLER" Korver


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

This is kind of old news but what's going on with Royce White? Is his anxiety disorder really that bad or is something else going on?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

He's a moron. He's an entitled douche. He tries to use his disorder for sympathy or as an excuse to try do whatever he wants or get he wants. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

He's also a quitter when things don't go his way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Guy is scrubbing it up in the D-League.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Didn't he quit and end his season?

EDIT: I see, 



> HOUSTON -- Royce White is back with the Houston Rockets' developmental league affiliate, five days after he left the team.
> 
> 
> White
> White announced on Twitter that he had returned to the Rio Grande Valley Vipers and that a "miscommunication" with the Rockets had been cleared up. He said last week that he had left the team and returned to Houston on the advice of a team doctor.
> 
> The Rockets had no comment on White's departure last week or his return.
> 
> White has played in 12 games for the Vipers, averaging 9.6 points and 5.6 rebounds. He was a first-round pick (16th overall) last summer and has yet to play for the Rockets.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

John Wall murdering the Griz.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Add another win, and another game LBJ barely misses a triple dbl.


----------



## Xile44

John Wall with an amazing game 44/8/6


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

God, I hate current Hip-Hop.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Good thing that song came out three years ago :troll

Shit song, yes. But it felt appropriate.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Wall was still playing for Kentucky when that track came out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

One time when I was playing NBA 2K11, which was the year Wall was a rookie, I played against a guy online who used the Wizards, had a mic and played that song on full blast throughout the whole game. Song was stuck in my head for like three days.


----------



## WWE

The streak is going to end tonight! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Lets put it this way. The people that make Facebook status's every bulls game saying, "BULLS GON' WIN DIS GAME, LETS GO BULLZZZ!!!" annoying the fuck out of me and are the dumbest fans I've ever seen. These are the ones that expect Rose to be back every god damn game. While I'm sitting here facepalming and I've said since the beginning of the year, Rose will be out the whole year, UNLESS the Bulls are about to be knocked out of the 8 seed, then there's a potential he might come back.


Theres a difference between cheering Bulls on, and saying Rose is going to come back every game.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers finally healthy........and getting manhandled by the Warriors.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers getting torched


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Denver's strak ends!. Hopefully same thing happens to Heat. :noah


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers have been pretty brutal on d this year with kobe in the game but i think tonight can be chaulked up to kobe and gasol still getting healthy. Still badly dont want them to make the playoffs tho.(imma bitter buthurt raps fan that badly wanted nash, cant logically be mad at him tho for chasing a title but i reserve the right to be illogical about my hometown sports.)


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Gasol should have stayed on the bench


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers are so so bad :lol


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



Posterizer said:


> Gasol should have stayed on the bench


Pretty sure him and kobe wouldnt have played if they werent clawing for the playoffs, well maybe kobe would since hes basically wolverine when it comes to recovering but ya gasols been brutal and should be coming off the bench for spot minutes at the most


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

I hate Gasol


is Dwight Howard asleep? damn.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Someone needs to beat the Heat soon before they beat The Lakers streak.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*



MetalX said:


> Someone needs to beat the Heat soon before they beat The Lakers streak.


I wouldn`t mind seeing them do it, i think if the rest of us have to suffer thru a superteam atleast let us some see some historical shit, and i think it`ll cement lebrons season as one of the better ones ever and allow me to feel smart and brag about seeing it/school youngins about it in a decade or two.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

^^^Wednesday Heat vs Bulls we out here. :noah


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Yay, Warriors! Fuck the Lakers, BEAT LA!


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

LOL LAKERS.

Hey Magic, sup?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Heat > Undertaker*

Lakers slowly turning back to Lolkers


----------



## Aid

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I approve of the thread title.

Fun Fact: The second longest streak in the NBA right now is the Knicks with 4 wins in a row.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

if jm wrote that title his credibility is at stake


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Aid180 said:


> I approve of the thread title.
> 
> Fun Fact: The second longest streak in the NBA right now is the Knicks with 4 wins in a row.


Fun Fact: The Nuggets broke the record for longest winning streak in NBA history by a team that had no All-Stars from the team for that season, since the All-Star Game was created in 1951.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I COULDN'T FIND THE THREAD. WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH NBA? HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO LOCATE THIS? THIS IS RUINING THE THREAD. :bron3


----------



## Xile44

Really hope the C's beat the Knicks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I hope Brandon Bass and Jason Terry never wear a Celtics uniform again past this season. I hate Bass, I really do.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

BUT HE'S SO MUCH BETTER THAN BIG BABY

I told you that Bass is a fucking black hole.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Bass played great last season. Better than Baby did in Boston.

Then he got paid in the offseason and he's been fucking terrible.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Dat thread title :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

DIRK


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Just tuned in to this game now. 

Paul and Dirk, amazing right now


----------



## H

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

GREAT win for the Mavs. Dirk was fantastic tonight, and the Mavs are one game closer to shaving DEM BEARDS.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Huge win for Mavericks, they were like 1-15 against top seeds


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Kings are staying. lolseattle


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

To think, if crackhead Barnes didn't airball that 3, the Clips probably would've got it. There's only so much CP3 can do on his own. Man, if Blake's buzzer beater wasn't called for an offensive, that would've been game of the century.


----------



## Notorious

I know I'm late but DIRK!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious said:


> I know I'm late but DIRK!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


DIRK

Put in a vintage performance tonight despite Vince doing everything he could to (literally) throw the game away down the stretch. Great win. Could we actually make the playoffs?!? :hb


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Metta World Peace is gonna be out for six weeks with a torn meniscus. I'm guessing Earl Clark will start at SF while he's out or maybe Kobe moves to SF and Meeks plays SG. I could call it a blow but Metta is a chucker and a blackhole at times offensively. He still has his moments defensively but time will tell.

Mavs are 35-36, Lakers are 36-35. Mavs only a game back behind the Lakers. Still a little over 3 weeks left in the season, so still possible. Mavs are playing some good ball as of late while the Lakers have been playing terrible again as of late so you never know. The Jazz are also 35-36.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Heat put their streak on the line again today. Leggo Bulls


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious said:


> Metta World Peace is gonna be out for six weeks with a torn meniscus. I'm guessing Earl Clark will start at SF while he's out or maybe Kobe moves to SF and Meeks plays SG. I could call it a blow but Metta is a chucker and a blackhole at times offensively. He still has his moments defensively but time will tell.
> 
> Mavs are 35-36, Lakers are 36-35. Mavs only a game back behind the Lakers. Still a little over 3 weeks left in the season, so still possible. Mavs are playing some good ball as of late while the Lakers have been playing terrible again as of late so you never know. The Jazz are also 35-36.


Yeah, Mavs seem to be peaking at the right time, albeit a little late in the season. A strong finish could position them in the 8th seed, which would be a tough spot to be in, but would extend their streak of making the playoffs with DIRK at the helm. I just want to see them play more than 3 more weeks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I smell death in the air. I smell the death of a streak in the air.



The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, Mavs seem to be peaking at the right time, albeit a little late in the season. A strong finish could position them in the 8th seed, which would be a tough spot to be in, but would extend their streak of making the playoffs with DIRK at the helm. I just want to see *DIRK* play more than 3 more weeks.


Fixed :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Joel said:


> Fixed :side:


Thanks. That's basically what I meant.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

It's what everyone should want. But I really hope he does not shave the BEARD.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

HE would give Harden's beard a run for it's money.

Looks like a Viking


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

In the post-game interview last night he said he couldn't wait to get rid of it but I'm hoping that was just his way of saying he wants to be back to .500. DON'T SHAVE THE BEARD PLZ.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

DIRK needs to keep the beard.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Posterizer said:


> Heat put their streak on the line again today. Leggo Bulls


Yes, I'm rooting for my Bulls to pull it off too :


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yes, I'm rooting for my Bulls to pull it off too :


Everything has to go right from start to finish, and we need some luck. THe Heat are gonna want to keep this streak badly now that they are so close.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Posterizer said:


> Everything has to go right from start to finish, and we need some luck. THe Heat are gonna want to keep this streak badly now that they are so close.


LeBron & Wade are gonna get theirs, I think if Boozer & Taj play extremely well then we've got a chance to win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

In order for the Bulls to win, the bigs need to dominate and they need to limit one of Wade/LeBron as much as they can.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Phil Jackson ‏@PhilJackson11 33m
11 champ;ipnsikp[ ringhs

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Dude drunk or something? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Just realized how fucking pumped I am for Orlando's future. I submitted a question for Alex Kennedy (HERE) and he really opened my eyes, man. Draft Noel this season, make him sit out most of the year so ORL tanks next season, then draft Wiggins & sign a PG at some point down the road. Harkless/Wiggins/Noel/Vucevic/Harris/O'Quinn/Nicholson would truly be orgasmic. Nik and Tobias are already very productive NBA players, and Harkless certainly seems to be on that route as well. Nicholson's future is to be determined, and O'Quinn is a decent backup big. 

PUMPED.


----------



## Xile44

So Marc Gasol is back and playing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Celtics future could've been so great if the trade-deadline deals went through. Would've had four first round picks in the 2012 draft, two lottery and two late, plus tons of cap space. But enough trying to make this about Boston.

Hennigan should get more props for that Dwight deal as well as the Redick deal. Guy really has an eye for young talent. Guys like Vucevic, Harkless & Harris were just considered throw-ins in those deals and they've all shown to be serviceable players.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Superb start by the Bulls.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I didn't even realise how banged up we were. Thought Noah would have been back and didn't expect Belinelli to be out.

31-16 with Captain Kirk. 7-15 without him. Crazy stat.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Memphis look fucking awful


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Rockets are getting raped, damn


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Thanks for taking that shot, Bosh. Beautiful air ball on the 3...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

LOLWUT

LeBron TACKLED Kirk? lel


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



WWF said:


> LOLWUT
> 
> LeBron TACKLED Kirk? lel


Agree with JVG. If Kirk hadn't wrapped him up, it'd probably would have been an offensive foul. But then again, it's LeBron, so I'm kinda happy it wasn't a flagrant two.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Damn bulls giving it to Heat so far, keep it up cause they're guna come back soon anyway...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

That was Kirk's fault. He shouldn't have wrapped him up. If he just let LeBron charge into him, he had a better chance of drawing the offensive foul. Pretty rare that a guy gets called for an offensive foul with a defender wrapping him up.


The Grizzlies getting stomped on atm.


----------



## Xile44

Hibbert has 15 and 8 in the 1st q.

Knicks have 69 points in first half oh my.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Nate really makes you want to strangle him one minute and then give him a big hug the next. He has to be the most frustratingly loveable ball player around.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Poor Cavs :lmao


----------



## Armor King

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Looks like the Heat are about to make a comeback.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Miami have tightened that defence. We're fucked.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

FUTURE


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

green! they need to get him the ball final play of the game whenever it comes to that. he's got the athleticism to drive to the hoop, whereas pierce would just settle for the low percentage stepback jumper. i am fuckin happy right now, green won me $700.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

JIMMY MOTHER FUCKIN' BUCKETS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



shutupchico said:


> green! they need to get him the ball final play of the game whenever it comes to that. he's got the athleticism to drive to the hoop, whereas pierce would just settle for the low percentage stepback jumper. i am fuckin happy right now, green won me $700.


Do you bet on games everyday?


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

:lmao Boozer with that shitty ass dunk fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

This game symbolizes CM Punk (Chicago) vs. The Undertaker (Streak).


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

So Heat wins? Boring.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious said:


> Do you bet on games everyday?


yea man, it's addicting as hell. looks like the streak is over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

If Bulls win today it proves my theory right. Heat won't be pulling off these ridiculous comebacks against great defensive teams like the Pacers, Bulls, and Spurs. They can't go down big early and just expect to come back every game, not everyone is the Pistons, Cavs, Magic, etc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

LOLBRON.

Getting all angry that a personal foul was not called a flagrant. Fucking baby.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I like that from Lebron. Shows a little toughness. The streak will probably end though I didn't think they get to 33. They don't go into San Antonio and win if this streak survives.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Oh fuck, Heat are pissed now.

Someone tell Kirk to stop shooting. Getting blocked the fuck out there.

Edit: Boozer out there missing free throws now. This is bad.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Done, son!


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I always thought Hinrich was underrated. He would be an elite role player on a championship team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Boozer really is a numpty.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I wonder what Spo's reasoning for putting Lebron on Hinrich instead of Deng. Odd choice considering how much Deng was killing Wade.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

It's okay Lebron I still love you :bron3


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Yes!! The streak is over!


----------



## WWE

The streak :/ darn it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44

Its over, Bulls always seem to be a tough match up for the Heat


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Gotta love Nate, does nothing in the second half, shoots a bad three shortly after put in the game with a minute left. Luckily for him Boozer got the rebound.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

BULLS. Yes! :mark:


----------



## Champ

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

27 and a championship

solid season


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

So ends the streak, it was fun while it lasted. Now I suppose the story of the rest of the NBA season is the race for 8th in the west.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

yeah Rose, your team totally don't have a chance of winning the title. They just beat the Heat without you, Noah, or Marco against a team that hadn't lost in 27 games, BUT YOU TOTALLY SHOULDN'T COME BACK AS IT ISN'T WORTH IT. piece of shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

SNAP, SNAP, MOTHERFUCKING SNAP!

LOOK AT THE THREAD TITLE! JOEL DOESN'T FALSE ADVERTISE!


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Butler & Deng key in this victory

R.I.P. 27 game win streak. Time of death March 27, 2013 at 9:50pm central time : :


----------



## Tater

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Thank god. It's over. Fuck the Heat and fuck their now dead streak.



Red Viper said:


> yeah Rose, your team totally don't have a chance of winning the title. They just beat the Heat without you, Noah, or Marco against a team that hadn't lost in 27 games, BUT YOU TOTALLY SHOULDN'T COME BACK AS IT ISN'T WORTH IT. piece of shit.


^^^This. 100% agreed.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Jimmy Buckets! Deng! Boozer! Great game guys! The streak ended! Now time for the championship.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

In this thread Magic tries to pretend like the Bulls stand a chance against the Heat in the playoffs.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Red Viper said:


> yeah Rose, your team totally don't have a chance of winning the title.


They don't. One game anything can happen but usually the better team wins 7 game series and Miami is the much better team. I can still understand the frustration though honestly if I were a Bulls fan I would want him to get healthy and stay health. So I wouldn't have minded if he missed the season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*


----------



## WWE

I wanted the spurs to end the streak. But oh well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Rose is such a pussy. I'm growing to detest the guy more and more as each day passes by. This team, aside from a primadonna franchise player, is awesome. Love everything they stand for, with the exception of that bitch. I hope he tears his meniscus trying to dunk off his left leg tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

And now inside Miami's press conference :bron3


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*










streak is OVA!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

If you Bulls fans are gonna keep bitching about him send him over here to Detroit. We need a PG.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Freaking Spurs squeak by the damn Nuggets, the last few weeks the Spurs have been making games too close. They now have several tough teams including the Heat this Sunday.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



El Conquistador said:


> Rose is such a pussy. I'm growing to detest the guy more and more as each day passes by. This team, aside from a primadonna franchise player, is awesome. Love everything they stand for, with the exception of that bitch. I hope he tears his meniscus trying to dunk off his left leg tomorrow.


Hey SHOWTIME, we've won the war.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Damn I really wanted the Heat to win it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Perfect Poster said:


> If you Bulls fans are gonna keep bitching about him send him over here to Detroit. We need a PG.


He wont play in Detroit. Too much danger in commuting to the Palace every night. BJ told him not to.


----------



## WWE

Tim Duncan has been turning back the clock these past couple of weeks 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Can we ban Flex from this thread? Dude's crying because his team has an MVP who doesn't want to rush his recovery. DO YOU WANT ROSE TO BE TRACY MCGRADY OR GILBERT ARENAS?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



WWF said:


> Can we ban Flex from this thread? Dude's crying because his team has an MVP who doesn't want to rush his recovery. DO YOU WANT ROSE TO BE TRACY MCGRADY OR GILBERT ARENAS?


Seriously. Then when he comes back you know all Bulls fans will forget about this saga.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Cycloneon said:


> Tim Duncan has been turning back the clock these past couple of weeks
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He has this season. He's plays less minutes than in the past but his averages would be nearly at his career average if his mintues were increased. I'd easily consider him a top PF in the league still.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Rush his recovery? LOL. 323 days and counting here. Rush isn't the correct word to describe this process.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Finally the streak ends. Lakers > Heat. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

KEEP CRYIN' ABOUT YOUR TEAM HAVING A FUCKING MVP, ******


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I don't think Rose ever planned to come back this season. And I think the Bulls organization has to get some blame for not letting that be known at the start of the season but instead giving fans, Bulls fans in particular, false hope that Rose would come back this season.

I respect his decision but I think it could've been handled better.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Myst said:


> Finally the streak ends. Lakers > Heat. :kobe3


You should be worried more about Lakers getting to playoffs then whether they are better than heat :lol



Notorious said:


> I don't think Rose ever planned to come back this season. And I think the Bulls organization has to get some blame for not letting that be known at the start of the season but instead giving fans, Bulls fans in particular, false hope that Rose would come back this season.
> 
> I respect his decision but I think it could've been handled better.


Yeah at first I'm like let him take his time, but now its like either your playing this season or not just say something already dammit!!!  :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## JM

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

We all know why Rose isn't back now anyway. Instead of god helping Rose tuck in his vagina he's been preparing the rest of the team to #BeatTheStreak.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



El Conquistador said:


> Rush his recovery? LOL. 323 days and counting here. Rush isn't the correct word to describe this process.


Medically cleared for 5 weeks too. People need to stop it with the "rushing back" nonsense. We are far past anything that could be considered rushing back. The guy is just a giant pussy.



John Mercer said:


> We all know why Rose isn't back now anyway. Instead of god helping Rose tuck in his vagina he's been preparing the rest of the team to #BeatTheStreak.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Is he a pussy because he's being cautious about returning from his injury or is he a pussy because he isn't returning when you feel he should?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I expect Bulls fans to be sucking his dick like none of this ever happened a year from now when he's having an MVP caliber season. Just like Cav fans if Lebron ever returned there. These emotions are so fickle.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I really can't believe that you guys are calling one of the most aggressive, ruthless players in the NBA a pussy. You might want to see him come back and play a little bit this season, but what does he have to gain by doing so? He has the next 8-or-so years of his career to think about, not a short playoff run in 2013.


----------



## JM

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

As a sports fan I have no desire for my team's star player to not have enough passion to get back on the court as quickly as possible. Rose can do whatever the hell he wants.

Cautious is not rushing back, he's past cautious. He has as much risk of injuring himself right now as anyone else does.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious said:


> I don't think Rose ever planned to come back this season. And I think the Bulls organization has to get some blame for not letting that be known at the start of the season but instead giving fans, Bulls fans in particular, false hope that Rose would come back this season.
> 
> I respect his decision but I think it could've been handled better.


No, he had plans to come back. This is why you have to do some reading into the situation. The Bulls aimed for a late February return all along when BJ and Reggie told Derrick not to play. There was never a mutual agreement between the two sides, but BJ and Reggie put an axe to the situation right around the time that Gar/Pax/Thibs/Rose had aimed for. Derrick insists he's not comfortable jumping of his injured leg days later, heeding the advice of his camp.. The Bulls then go public and say Derrick is medically fine, albeit after Reggie ragging on the front office for "not surrounding Derrick with talent". 

Bottom line, Derrick looks fine. Despite saying he is uncomfortable and can't dunk off his surgically repaired leg, we see him dunk before the OKC game multiple times. Did Derrick forget that this is the 21st century and people have camera phones and will record his pre-game workouts? The team is internally frustrated and sick of answering the same questions every day. Meanwhile, because Derrick listens to two stooges, his popularity and good will is dwindling.

I don't expect outsiders to understand the situation. You guys do not have exposure to the entire situation like we do here in Chicago.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I don't know why I'm supporting him when you've all come to the side that Showtime and I have been on all along. Rose is a bitch, and now even the Chicago 'fans' see that.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I don't give a fuck trade him here we've been lost since Billups was foolishly traded away.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



El Conquistador said:


> No, he had plans to come back. This is why you have to do some reading into the situation. The Bulls aimed for a late February return all along when BJ and Reggie told Derrick not to play. There was never a mutual agreement between the two sides, but BJ and Reggie put an axe to the situation right around the time that Gar/Pax/Thibs/Rose had aimed for. Derrick insists he's not comfortable jumping of his injured leg days later, heeding the advice of his camp.. The Bulls then go public and say Derrick is medically fine, albeit after Reggie ragging on the front office for "not surrounding Derrick with talent".
> 
> Bottom line, Derrick looks fine. Despite saying he is uncomfortable and can't dunk off his surgically repaired leg, we see him dunk before the OKC game multiple times. Did Derrick forget that this is the 21st century and people have camera phones and will record his pre-game workouts? The team is internally frustrated and sick of answering the same questions every day. Meanwhile, because Derrick listens to two stooges, his popularity and good will is dwindling.
> 
> I don't expect outsiders to understand the situation. You guys do not have exposure to the entire situation like we do here in Chicago.


I'm not sure how healthy Derrick's leg is and I don't know the 100% details of what's really going on as far as what Derrick's camp is saying and what the Bulls front office is saying. Of course a Bulls fan would know more about the situation than another fan. However, I still think the Bulls were better off saying Rose was gonna be out for the season to begin with. That doesn't mean he would've had to actually sit the whole season, but it would've calmed things down and fans wouldn't have false hope that he would return mid-season as they actually did in reality.

Derrick's popularity isn't dwindling at all. When he returns and continues to perform at the level you're accustomed to, you all will be right back on his dick as if nothing happened. It's pretty comical to see all the shit Bulls fans say about him, calling him all types of bitches and pussies, but as soon as he steps back on the court to play it'll all be out the window and he'll be the hero again.


----------



## #Mark

It looked like Bron was the only player on the Heat who gave a fuck. Wade was such a detriment on defense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Rose somewhere like "I wish I could've been out there to help, but I'm only at 98%..Long way to go until I reach full strength(110%)"




#Mark said:


> It looked like Bron was the only player on the Heat who gave a fuck. Hughes was such a detriment on defend.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


fixed.."You're Welcome" (c) Kobe


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Red Viper said:


> yeah Rose, your team totally don't have a chance of winning the title. They just beat the Heat without you, Noah, or Marco against a team that hadn't lost in 27 games, BUT YOU TOTALLY SHOULDN'T COME BACK AS IT ISN'T WORTH IT. piece of shit.


im going to agree with this.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't give a fuck trade him here we've been lost since Billups was foolishly traded away.


I wonder what your GM was smoking blowing up that team so soon too. They could have stayed with Rasheed, Ben, Billups, Rip & Prince for another few years but whatever.... :evil:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Title of this thread and it's accuracy is hilarious.

Lots of salty people on facebook tonight.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Dragonballfan said:


> *You should be worried more about Lakers getting to playoffs then whether they are better than heat :lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah at first I'm like let him take his time, but now its like either your playing this season or not just say something already dammit!!!  :cussin: :cussin:


I was talking about the streak.


33 > 27


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Dragonballfan said:


> I wonder what your GM was smoking blowing up that team so soon too. They could have stayed with Rasheed, Ben, Billups, Rip & Prince for another few years but whatever.... :evil:



Nah, it was time for the Pistons to blow it up. But I don't think they should've traded Chauncey for an out of his prime Iverson. If they were gonna trade Chauncey they should've gotten better return.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious said:


> Nah, it was time for the Pistons to blow it up. But I don't think they should've traded Chauncey for an out of his prime Iverson. If they were gonna trade Chauncey they should've gotten better return.


Oh yes that part was horrible, and the Pistons haven't been the same since :no:


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Notorious is still the only person defending him not coming back. If any other sports fan actually thinks it's acceptable for the superstar to just abandon his team than they really have no right to complain when their team signs non-passionate players as they obviously don't mind that Rose is being one.


----------



## Notorious

I don't care if I'm the only person defending him. It's his decision and only Rose knows when he'll come back. That's all there is to it and calling him a bitch or pussy won't change that. And it's not like I'm defending everything he does. I said that Rose was stupid for letting others get in his head and influence him. I said that the excuse of not returning until he can dunk confidently off his left foot was lame as fuck.

But I've gotta say, its gonna be comical to see how quickly the people in this thread jump right back on his bandwagon once he returns. This fake hatred is comical.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Lakers fan but props to LeBron and the Heat and fuck Chicago for ending the streak but it'd be cool if Punk mentioned it on Raw


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

..... brandon and I were in this hate train two years ago. aint nothing fake about it. :artest


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

CM Punk should have been at the game it would have been good publicity for the WWE


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Red Viper said:


> ..... brandon and I were in this hate train two years ago. aint nothing fake about it. :artest


:kobe8


----------



## Notorious

You and Brandon didn't call shit. Magic I'm pretty sure you said previously that you never really believed the stuff you would say about Rose and only said it to get a rise out of Flex and the other Rose fans. The bullshit that you were spewing just ironically happened to come true.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

We predicted this. It happened. We're right. GET USED TO IT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

nah, Rose is a bitch and we always knew it. He's no Westbrook.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah, he's no Westbrook. He's an MVP, isn't a deluded sidekick and doesn't dress like a hipster ****** :rose1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

former MVP*, now he's just a bench warmer. :westbrook2


----------



## Notorious

Hall of Fame lock even if he doesn't play another game. What about Westbrook?

:rose1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I'm just imagining Michael Cole screaming, "STREAK'S OVER!! STREAK'S OVER!!"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

great streak by the 2012-2013 NBA champions


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

WE DID IT.... Told all my friends, none of them believed me!!!!!

SO PROUD OF THE BOYS TONIGHT, ONE OF THE BEST ENDINGS EVER. Deng with the steal, Boozer with the rebound, Robinson with the layup WOOO!


----------



## Dub

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

The amount of Drose dick riding from notorious is sickening.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Only just checked the other results now. The next big story now is the Western COnference 8th spot.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Posterizer said:


> Only just checked the other results now. The next big story now is the Western COnference 8th spot.


DIRK


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Posterizer said:


> Only just checked the other results now. The next big story now is the Western COnference 8th spot.


Anybody but the Lakers this year 

Seriously what made them think D'Antoni was gonna be a good coach for that team? fpalm


----------



## WWE

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Its a triple threat match with Lakers(37-35), Mavericks(35-36), and the LOLJAZZ(36-36)

Portland shouldn't even bother trying.


----------



## Notorious Megaman

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious said:


> Hall of Fame lock even if he doesn't play another game. What about Westbrook?
> 
> :rose1
> 
> 
> Sent from


I agree with you there.

So glad the streak ended. The farther the Bulls get without Rose, the more dominant they'll be when he finally comes back (which hopefully is this season)


----------



## Magic

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I thought notorious was notorious megaman. now I'm gravely disappointed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



Notorious Megaman said:


> I agree with you there.
> 
> So glad the streak ended. The farther the Bulls get without Rose, the more dominant they'll be when he finally comes back (which hopefully is this season)


Great name choice btw.

I disagree on the Bulls though. I think they'll be dominant when he's back next season but I don't think how far they go in the playoffs will be an indicator. Maybe people may look back at say "What could've been" but then again, I don't think the Bulls beat the Heat with or without Rose.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



The Lady Killer said:


> DIRK


Lakers vs Wolves
Mavericks vs Pacers

Let's see what happens today.

Lol I thought Red Viper's name got changed to Notorious Megaman.


----------



## AJ

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I'll go for the Lakers and the Pacers.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

My mistake, Lakerss are playing Bucks

I'm going with Bucks and Mavericks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Lakers are gonna beat the Bucks.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

DIRK to crush Indy plz.


----------



## JM

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

I think this "they won't beat the heat anyway so why bother trying" is a crummy attitude. Nothing is set in stone. Any year you're in the playoffs you should give it your best shot to get as far as possible. You never know how the chips will fall.

My take is, and has been for the last few weeks, Rose has lost his passion. How can anyone say otherwise really? This whole "ONLY GOD KNOWS" thing really pisses me off too. Major cop out. Take responsibility that the decision as to when to come back is, at this point, completely on you and you alone.


----------



## AJ

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

TLK, I've noticed your big love for Dirk, not just by your sig, haha, I got interested in NBA this seasons, I watch it/am a fan now, but how do you rate (any poster by the way, for that matter) this season for Dirk, in comparison to others, I know this hasn't been as good as hoped for the Mavericks, so team quality is obviously important too. ?


----------



## JM

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

This is about where the Mavs were expected to be at the beginning of the season. I don't consider it any surprise.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



John Mercer said:


> I think this "they won't beat the heat anyway so why bother trying" is a crummy attitude. Nothing is set in stone. Any year you're in the playoffs you should give it your best shot to get as far as possible. You never know how the chips will fall.
> 
> My take is, and has been for the last few weeks, Rose has lost his passion. How can anyone say otherwise really? This whole "ONLY GOD KNOWS" thing really pisses me off too. Major cop out. Take responsibility that the decision as to when to come back is, at this point, completely on you and you alone.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Rose shouldn't come back because the Bulls won't beat the Heat. That's an awful and pathetic excuse not to come back. What I'm saying is people shouldn't act like it's a lost season as if the Bulls will actually beat the Heat with Rose. Like I said before, the Bulls couldn't beat the Heat with Rose in his MVP year when the Heat had their worst Big 3 era team.

I can agree on Rose losing his passion. One could also say he's scared. I also agree on the "Only God knows" thing being a cop out. It's a lame excuse just like the whole dunking on his left foot thing. Rose just needs to be honest and quit making excuses. Just be up front with it. If he doesn't plan on returning this season, then just come out and say it. It's not that hard.



AJBurnett said:


> TLK, I've noticed your big love for Dirk, not just by your sig, haha, I got interested in NBA this seasons, I watch it/am a fan now, but how do you rate (any poster by the way, for that matter) this season for Dirk, in comparison to others, I know this hasn't been as good as hoped for the Mavericks, so team quality is obviously important too. ?


Dirk missed some significant time with his injury and it took him a while to get back in his groove and get in game-shape. As far as how this season compares with others, this is probably his worst season since his sophomore year, but once again, he's been hurt so I'm not gonna put too much blame on Dirk. He's looking like his old self in recent weeks.

This is also quite easily the worst Mavs team he's played on since he became the star of the team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



John Mercer said:


> I think this "they won't beat the heat anyway so why bother trying" is a crummy attitude. Nothing is set in stone. Any year you're in the playoffs you should give it your best shot to get as far as possible. You never know how the chips will fall.
> 
> My take is, and has been for the last few weeks, Rose has lost his passion. How can anyone say otherwise really? This whole "ONLY GOD KNOWS" thing really pisses me off too. Major cop out. Take responsibility that the decision as to when to come back is, at this point, completely on you and you alone.


That's exactly what i said a few pages back. I really hope Rose does not think like that, and if he still thinks this whole mentally not ready crap. He's only kidding himself.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

AJ - First off, DIRK.

To reiterate what Notorious said, statistically, this is likely Dirk's worst season since his sophomore season. He isn't getting any younger, so naturally his numbers aren't likely to improve at this stage of his career (he isn't :kobe). Also, the knee surgery kept him out for the first third of the season, and he took the second third of the season to regain his form. He seems to have regained his shooting touch, and his PPG and RPG are both up during their recent 9-3 surge in a last-ditch effort to nab a playoff spot.

Like JM said, the Mavs weren't really expected to make much of a dent in the Western Conference, and that was even before it was known that Dirk would miss significant time. To be honest, it's a wonder that a team with a bunch of likely 1-and-done contracts is meshing this well in support of their superstar trying to regain his form. It's truly a testament to Carlisle's ability as a coach. With Dirk out and a motley crew of a roster, they could've easily packed it in but they've shown great poise and determination to right the ship and rally for a final push toward a postseason spot.

edit - this post was far too serious. DIRK DIRK DIRK DIRK. Now I feel better.


----------



## AJ

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

Haha, thanks for the in depth stuff, I've been noticing his form of late, it's been clear that performances have improved, and I was interested in the Mavericks' story, having seen they were in the finals fairly recently.


----------



## JM

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*

DIRK.

Kinda fun.

I wish the Raps had a nice snappy one syllable first name that I could spam the thread with. RUDY, JONAS, AMIR etc just don't have the same IMPACTfulness.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Streak Ends Wednesday, 27th March, 8pm ET... Tune in*



AJBurnett said:


> Haha, thanks for the in depth stuff, I've been noticing his form of late, it's been clear that performances have improved, and I was interested in the Mavericks' story, having seen they were in the finals fairly recently.


As an avid MAVS fan since about 2000 (basically once I saw DIRK in the 3-point shootout), it has been one hell of a roller coaster ride. You had Nash/DIRK/Finley as a young run-and-gun Big 3, then Nash moves on to Phoenix (which pissed me off, but it probably helped both he and Dirk evolve into the leaders they would eventually become). The 06 Finals is my avoid-at-all-costs sports topic. I hate talking about it, and I typically don't let sports affect my life much, but that was a hard thing to witness. Didn't help that a year later, the #1 seed and best overall record since the 90s Bulls w/DIRK as league MVP got bounced in the first round of the 07 playoffs to that THUG Warriors team. Then you had a bunch of playoff disappointments/1st round exits until that miracle 2011 run. Dirk's performance in the playoffs that year can't be overstated. He was on a mission. Game 1 vs OKC, the comeback in Game 4, comeback in Game 2 vs Miami, etc. Great stuff, but I digress. Probably a lot more than you were hoping to get from your initial question.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: DIRK*

DIRK

:mark:

GOAT thread title.


----------



## AJ

*Re: DIRK*

No, exactly what I was looking for, I'm a big NBA fan, I just had always been interested in it, and decided I would get into it, midway through this season, the very beginning of February, thanks, .

And another thing, haha, I'm sure I seen someone in here refer to the Knicks as a 'joke team'/as if implying they have been/have a reputation of being laughable for some reason, would this be true, or do you know what this is about, like a bit of a Basketball joke, like cliche stuff? , just to say, I don't have a 'team' - as of yet - I may eventually, I may be a team/NBA fan one day, but for now I'm an NBA fan.

EDIT: Look what we've started: DIRK.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: DIRK*

:hb I approve, JM

DIRK


----------



## Aid

*Re: DIRK*



MrMister said:


> DIRK
> 
> :mark:
> 
> GOAT thread title.


Shouldn't it be #DIRK?


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*

DIRK gonna DIRK tonight.

Notorious, I'm not saying that Bulls can beat Heat in 7, but I don't think the logic of them not being to do it during Rose's MVP year and the Big 3's first year together is a good one. 

Things we have to consider is that that year was also the first year under Thibs for the Bulls. Defensively, we are better now. Noah and Boozer are a lot better players now then they were that year. Noah is an All Star and one of the best Centers in the league. Boozer has actually played well this season and not just against the pissy teams like Orlando (8*D). Deng is just as strong if not better and is a two time All Star since that ECF. Taj Gibson - better that that year. Butler - a brilliant option to have in the rotation. Hinrich would be a very good number two PG to have and offers tons of experience. And Nate is someone who can either win you or lose you games. A real livewire.

Point is, as a group and as individuals, the Bulls are stronger than that 2011 ECF. Again, not saying that they would win, but just your logic is highly flawed here.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: DIRK*










RIP Pacers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

And I understand that. But just like the Bulls have grown, so have the Heat. LeBron is even better now than he was back then, and the Bulls struggled to defend him back then. Despite doubters (including me), Wade has shown that he is still an elite player and capable of taking over games now as he was then, same goes with Bosh. Not to mention LeBron & Wade have both improved offensively since then and every player in the Heat's Big 3 shoots over 50% from the field.

They also have an improved supporting cast. They didn't have great role players like Ray Allen & Shane Battier coming off the bench. Mario Chalmers is much improved since then, and Norris Cole is an upgrade over a washed up Mike Bibby. You also have the addition of Chris Andersen, who is still a solid player and you have Udonis Haslem, who is still a good role player as well. You say the Bulls are better defensively, but the Heat are also better offensively and are one of the most efficient offensive teams of recent years. While the Heat have a questionable defense, the Bulls have a questionable offense.

In the end, LeBron is still capable of shutting down Rose now, just like he's done in recent years. One of the Bulls main problems in a playoff series against the Heat would be that they have no reliable scorer once the Heat take Rose out of the game and that hasn't changed. They still don't.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

And in other news, Danny Granger is gonna sit the rest of the season out and have surgery on his knee. That makes the Pacers a 2nd round exit at best. Wouldn't be surprised if they got upset in the 1st round. They're a magnificent defensive team, don't get me wrong. But they're just so, so bad offensively. Especially without Granger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*

Of course the Heat are better. But that isn't my point. My point is the logic of the Bulls not being able to do it in Derrick Rose's MVP year, so they can't do it now, is poor.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

My thing is, if the Bulls couldn't do it with Rose having his best season and LeBron/Heat having their worst, I don't like their odds with a rusty Rose coming off of a torn ACL and LeBron/the Heat having their best season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*



Notorious said:


> My thing is, if the Bulls couldn't do it with Rose having his best season and LeBron/Heat having their worst, I don't like their odds with a rusty Rose coming off of a torn ACL and LeBron/the Heat having their best season.


I get that. My counter though is that Rose's teammates have grown and are a lot more reliable. It's not like 2011, where he is going to have to do it all by himself, in which we would fail again no doubt. We've got guys who want to step up now. Guys who want that responsibility.

I just can't agree with your logic here. It'd be better to just say that Heat are the better team, so they will win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

Are they really more reliable? Now if I recall correctly, the main issue in the Heat series was that the Heat would take Rose out of the game and none of the other Bulls players could step up and be a reliable, consistent scoring option to take some of the load away from him.

Has that really changed? Deng is still pretty much the same Deng, at least offensively, same with Boozer. Noah has improved offensively, but not to the point that he can be a reliable go-to scorer down the stretch. You have Nate, who when he's on, is a great scorer. But he's pretty hit or miss. I don't think Butler is ready yet. Belinelli is hit or miss as well.

Serious question though. Like has that really changed?


----------



## Aid

*Re: DIRK*

#FunFact- The Knicks, Pacers, and Bulls are all winning their respective season series against the Heat this season at this moment.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*



Notorious said:


> Are they really more reliable? Now if I recall correctly, the main issue in the Heat series was that the Heat would take Rose out of the game and none of the other Bulls players could step up and be a reliable, consistent scoring option to take some of the load away from him.
> 
> Has that really changed? Deng is still pretty much the same Deng, at least offensively, same with Boozer. Noah has improved offensively, but not to the point that he can be a reliable go-to scorer down the stretch. You have Nate, who when he's on, is a great scorer. But he's pretty hit or miss. I don't think Butler is ready yet. Belinelli is hit or miss as well.
> 
> Serious question though. Like has that really changed?


Mentality has changed. You're missing that. You say Boozer is the same. No. Back then he hid for the whole ECF series. Now he wants the ball and if you leave him wide open he will pick up buckets. Deng is a far improved shooter from since then. And you've already said Noah has improved too.

I can't deny that Chicago still need a genuine scorer in the side, because they can still succumb to those scoring drouts. But I believe things have changed and the series wouldn't be a 4-1 thrashing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*

^Wouldn't be a 4-1 thrashing with Rose or without?


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*



Posterizer said:


> ^Wouldn't be a 4-1 thrashing with Rose or without?


With Rose. Probably without too. Deep down I still think Heat would win with or without _"Chicago's Hero"_ opposing them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

Well no I'm not saying it'll be another 4-1 thrashing. I hope you didn't get that impression. I think it will be a competitive series, I just don't see the Bulls winning.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*

Yea agree, without Rose Bulls still wouldn't have a chance despite yesterday, we caught them off guard with the high level of physical plays, would have been very difficult to do that 4 times without an athletic point guard. In a best of 7, they would have adjusted and taken control.

Btw love this gif 








:bron3


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: DIRK*

DIRK is 1 of 4 players to average 60% FG, 50% 3FG, 95% FT over 6-game span since 85-86 season. 

DIRK


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

DIRK :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*

BEARDED DIRK :mark:


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: DIRK*



Posterizer said:


> Btw love this gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bron3


Boozer's an animal, if LeBron did me in like that I'd die of internal bleeding


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: DIRK*



Scorpion95 said:


> Boozer's an animal, if LeBron did me in like that I'd die of internal bleeding


The best part was he thought he was gonna get away with it too and started bitching when they called a flagrant on him :bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

That Wade/Durant Gatorade commercial is so great.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*



Dragonballfan said:


> The best part was he thought he was gonna get away with it too and started bitching when they called a flagrant on him :bron3


Did you see his interview after??


Lol I told yall Bucks was going to beat the Lakers it;s a shame Mavs didn't win, they would have really pushed for that 8th spot.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: DIRK*

JR Smith has been on fire lately


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: DIRK*

On twitter or on the court?

:ti


----------



## Myst

*Re: DIRK*

Goddamn this Lakers team. Watch Jazz get the 8th seed now, their schedule is relatively easy compared to Lakers and Mavs from here on out. :kobe7


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*

Lakers will probably take it right at the end.


----------



## WWE

If jazz get it. They are gonna have to deal with spurs or okc, their screwed either way. 

If mavs get it. They have a chance with the spurs since it's in Texas, but they're screwed if they face okc. 

If the Lakers get it, they don't have metta world peace in the first round, Kobe is injured with a bone spur, and Steve Nash is showing pain in his back and hurt his hamstring so their age is finally starting to show. So they are screwed if they face okc like last year, and with the spurs, it may sound like they have a chance but they will get fundamentally destroyed by the DUNCAN. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: DIRK*

The Warriors would be the 2 seed in the East, discuss.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*

It's common knowledge that the East is ridiculously weak.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: DIRK*

It's true, I'd say the Blazers are a top 3 seed there, the 10 team in the West.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

Oh please.

The Blazers aren't better than the Pacers or Knicks. And neither are the Warriors. The only teams in the West that would be top 3 seeds in the East are the top 5 teams.

The West is overrated IMO. It's better than the East, yes but the teams are really not as good as people make them out to be. It's just full a bunch of teams that are great in the regular season but don't translate that success to the playoffs. See Spurs in recent years. See Grizzlies. See Clippers. See Nuggets. The Warriors & Rockets won't do anything in the playoffs, and the Blazers & Jazz wouldn't either if they made it. I really don't know what to expect from the Lakers.

The gap between the East & West really isn't that large either when the teams are healthy. But the East has been decimated by injuries and that's main reason for the gap. Boston without Rondo and dealing with nagging injuries for other players, Chicago without Rose and dealing with nagging injuries from other players, New York dealing with nagging injuries, Indiana without Granger, Atlanta without their best guard in Lou Williams, Philly without Bynum and Washington without Wall for the majority of the season.

The West has had injuries too, don't get me wrong. But they haven't been affected as significantly as the East has.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: DIRK*



Jon Snow said:


> It's true, I'd say the Blazers are a top 3 seed there, the 10 team in the West.


LMFAO, that's one of the most absurd comments I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DIRK*

:lmao @ notorious. all those teams can't have great playoff success DUE TO THE NUMBER OF GREAT TEAMS. that is literally the most absurd argument I've ever heard as it basically proves that the West is indeed better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

How does it prove that the West is better? The East has had more parity than the West over the last 15 years meaning the East has been the more competitive conference. For the majority of the last 15 years it's been the same three teams going to the Finals every year in the West. The East has had more teams make it to the Finals than the West since 2000, more teams make it to the Conference Finals and more teams have finished with the best record in conference than the West.

I don't even think the East is better than the West but I don't think it's the more competitive conference, well at least it has been over the last 15 years.

Like I said before, the West is full of a bunch of teams that are great in the regular season but don't translate their success to the playoffs. The East this year has been decimated by injuries plus they have more rebuilding teams. The East is just growing through a rough period as far as quality of teams. The West went through it too. Or did people just forget the 90's when there were under .500 teams making the playoffs every year for the West? One year there was two that made it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*



Joel said:


> It's common knowledge that the East is ridiculously weak.


I wouldn't go as far as saying that. Weaker than west? Yes, but not as ridiculously weak as people make it out to be.


----------



## WWE

Just looked at the calendar for okc, the final games for them are against a bunch of cruddy teams so they can easily rest their star players with no worry. And with three final games in the final week. Whoever faces them in the first round is screwed big time 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*

Houston or Lakers/Jazz


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

LOL at this Pat Riley-Ainge drama.

Both need to shut up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*



Posterizer said:


> I wouldn't go as far as saying that. Weaker than west? Yes, but not as ridiculously weak as people make it out to be.


I just don't like to see people with losing records in a play off spot and this happens a lot with the 8th seed (sometimes even the 7th) in the East. I remember last season a lot of Western teams had winning records but couldn't get into the play offs, yet the Eastern teams had losing records and were filling up spots.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

Eh, that's not correct. Last year the 7th seed in the East had the exact same record as the 7th seed in the West and the 8th seed in the East had one more loss than the 8th seed in the West, but was still 4 games over .500. There was only one team in the league that had a winning record and didn't make the playoffs which was the Rockets.

But yeah in years past it was applicable.

It was like that in the 90's with the West, expect it was worst. During the 1996-97 season, there were 3 teams that made the playoffs in the West that had a below .500 record.


----------



## WWE

My apologies if this is irrelevant but... In nba 2k13 association mode the Miami heat were on a 37 game winning streak, and it got snapped by the Chicago Bulls.. It's like it Chicago's destiny to end the heats eventually streak

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*

LeBron is out there knocking down 3's like they are going out of fashion tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: DIRK*



Cycloneon said:


> My apologies if this is irrelevant but... In nba 2k13 association mode the Miami heat were on a 37 game winning streak, and it got snapped by the Chicago Bulls.. It's like it Chicago's destiny to end the heats eventually streak
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol Nice that sounds pretty awesome

N damn Miami destroying New Orleans


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

SHAVLIK RANDOLPHMANIA running wild in the Garden tonight.


----------



## Ether

*Re: DIRK*






:lmao


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: DIRK*

How old is Duncan he is like the Ryan Giggs or Javier Zanetti of Basketball, never gets old killing it tonight.


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: DIRK*

Spurs doing a Hack-a-Shaq on Deandre Jordan in the Clippers game.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: DIRK*

7 in a row for the Knicks, nice little streak of their own now.


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: DIRK*

Damm that sucks Clippers lost by two and had the lead and blow it, partly Griffin's fault oh well still makes me proud how far we have come in 2 years from being 3rd bottom in the West to 3rd is awesome. Also being ahead of the Lakers and beating them 3 times already this season, it's all not too bad being a Clippers fan then it used to be.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: DIRK*

Duncan still a beast! The rest of the teams still needs to get the shit together like earlier in the season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

VINTAGE DUNCAN


----------



## WWE

Okc loses and spurs win, today was a good day. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: DIRK*



Cycloneon said:


> Okc loses and spurs win, today was a good day.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think it will be out of you and the Thunder of who will get to the finals, sadly I don't think were good enough for a on form Spurs or Thunder as they would kill the Clippers with ease. Although next season if we can get Al Jefferson I think he would be the last piece in the jigsaw, he's a better center than Deandre and would be a great addition to the side.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: DIRK*

Tobias Harris is so fucking good, man.


----------



## Aid

*Re: DIRK*

Tobias Harris is awesome. Steal of the trade deadline.


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: DIRK*

My predictions for the playoffs. 
Eastern conference playoffs 
Quarter Finals 
1.Heat 4-0 Bucks.8 
2.Knicks 4-3 Celtics.7 
3.Pacers 4-2 Hawks.6 
4.Nets 2-4 Bulls.5 
Semi Finals 
1.Heat 4-3 Chicago.5 
2.Knicks 2-4 Pacers.3 
Finals 
1.Heat 4-2 Pacers.3
Western Conference. 
Quarter Finals 
1.Spurs 4-1 Lakers.8
2.Thunder 4-0 Rockets.7
3.Clippers 4-2 Warriors.6
4.Nuggets 4-3 Grizzlies.5 
Semi Finals
2.Thunder 4-3 Clippers.3
1.Spurs 4-0 Nuggets.4 
Finals 
1.Spurs 4-1 Thunder.2
NBA Finals
E1.Heat 3-4 Spurs.W1


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*

Really hope Bulls can finish 4th so we can avoid Heat before the finals


----------



## Notorious

*Re: DIRK*

If you want the Bulls to avoid the Heat until the ECF, then you'd hope they get anywhere except 4, 5 or 8.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DIRK*



Notorious said:


> If you want the Bulls to avoid the Heat until the ECF, then you'd hope they get anywhere except 4, 5 or 8.


Yea there's no way we're going to get 3rd. Meh if we get to the 2nd round, it's better than last year. I'd be satisfied.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DIRK*

I can see Boston finishing 7th yet taking out Knicks and Pacers to get to the ECF again.

I look forward to knocking out Nets and then telling Xile I told you so :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: DIRK*

Chicago could increase their seeding if D Rose came back! :side:


----------



## Xile44

No way Bulls win 4-2 against the Nets

It'd be closer than that.

Spurs and Thunder would be closer than 4-1 to


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

We got DIRKed :sad:


----------



## Xile44

Yess, Dirk so clutch. Bulls lose wooo


----------



## H

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

FUCKING DIRK

DAT GERMAN


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Fucking DIRK


----------



## AJ

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Haha, seen the result, sounds like a good game. DIRK.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:cuss: Fucking canada and our hockey, left the coverage of the mavs game right as dirk brought them within 2 to go to a quebec minor league hockey tournament and made me miss an epic comeback.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:lmao at the title


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

FUCK such a close game, could have got some wins together there. Pistons tomorrow, we got this


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Fucking bulls, how could they let Dirk that wide open :no:


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Would love if Utah could send Brooklyn home with a loss tonight


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Dragonballfan said:


> Fucking bulls, how could they let Dirk that wide open :no:


They left him open for the majority of the game. I don't understand this. Do they not understand who DIRK is. He's fucking DIRK for crying out loud. DIRK.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Only just saw the highlights now! We were up by fucking 12 halfway through the 4th!!

I;m telling you it's Dirk's beard man, FEAR THE BEARD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

of course no one would praise Kobe for playing nearly 48 minutes with an injury.


----------



## Dub

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Wilt who? :kobe7


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Stephen Curry is going to break the record for 3-pointers in an NBA season, brehs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



DubC said:


> Wilt who? :kobe7


Danng he might even surpass Jordan


----------



## Notorious

Red Viper said:


> of course no one would praise Kobe for playing nearly 48 minutes with an injury.


He's a pussy since he didn't play all 48.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nobody praised Monta Ellis when the dude averaged like 48 for an entire season.


----------



## Notorious

A little confused by Andre Iguodala potentially opting out of his contract. This is by far the best team he's ever been on. Unless he feels he can get paid more in an open market.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> of course no one would praise Kobe for playing nearly 48 minutes with an injury.


Not when he shoots 5-18 :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

You gotta put up shots to be a decoy


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



WWF said:


> Nobody praised Monta Ellis when the dude averaged like 48 for an entire season.


Kobe used to average 40+ minutes earlier on in his career too. It's not nearly as impressive when you're in your mid 20s. He also wasn't injured. :kobe



The Lady Killer said:


> Not when he shoots 5-18 :kobe


Shall we ignore that near triple double. :kobe8


----------



## JM

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Kobe almost played the whole game and couldn't find the time to get a trip-dub? And we're pretending he's elite?


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Shocking stuff from the Clippers last night got destroyed by the Rockets without Harden, Del ***** must go this guy is an awful excuse for an NBA coach. No way should we be losing to Rockets like that without Harden, we need Phil Jackson to come in quickly to coach the side or we will be gone in round 1 of the playoffs at this rate.


----------



## WWE

It's like dejavu all over again. Back in November, Gregg papovich rested parker, Duncan, ginobli and I believe Danny green as well against Miami, Because they had to face the Memphis grizzlies the next day. Now tonight. They have to face Miami, and tomorrow they have to face the Memphis grizzlies. 

I got a feeling Gregg is going to bench his players tonight like last time. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

HAHAHAHA Lebron, Wade & Chalmers out versus Spurs tonight. Too funny.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

No Lebron or Wade should mean loss, Heat are looking good early on though. Team looks so weird though seeing guys like Lewis,Cole and Miller starting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



> MILWAUKEE – With Derrick Rose working hard to recover from his torn ACL, Ronnie Brewer believes the Chicago Bulls made a mistake by leaking that the 2011 NBA MVP has been medically cleared to return.
> 
> “I felt it was unfortunate the [Bulls] released that Derrick was cleared to play,” Brewer told RealGM on Saturday night. “It’s a process and that’s a dramatic injury. If you’re not 110 percent mentally there and you still have thoughts and regrets about the injury, you’re not going to be playing at a high level. Until you can do that, he’s still not cleared in my opinion.”
> 
> Rose has made clear he could sit out the entire season after undergoing knee surgery last May, and a major issue he’s dealt with is being fully confident mentally. In Brewer’s mind, the mental facet is just critical as the physical one – no matter if Rose wants to return in a limited part or his old superstar role.
> 
> “I think it’s as important mental as it is physical,” Brewer said. “[The injury] happened on a freak play: Him coming down the lane, doing the play he’s done a thousand times. Whenever he’s comfortable doing the things he was used to doing, that’s when he’ll jump out there.”
> 
> As far as when Rose will return, Brewer doesn’t think anyone around the Bulls knows, but he was adamant it should come when only his former teammate is ready.
> 
> “I don’t think anybody really knows,” Brewer said. “I don’t think the doctors know. I don’t think any of the players know. Whatever it is, I don’t think he should rush back and not be confident to play, because if you’re not playing with confidence then everything goes out the window.”


Thought this was interesting.


----------



## Tater

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

In response to LeBron, Wade and Chalmers sitting out today's game against the Spurs...



> Popovich pretended to be stunned by the news.
> 
> "What kind of shit is that?" the Spurs coach said after stepping a few feet backward in mock astonishment. "Are you kidding me? Who would think of something like that? That's below the belt. There's no place for that."


Stern better fine them or he'll look like the Heat loving corrupt son of a bitch that he really is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Stern won't fine them. His excuse will be because the Heat listed Wade, Bron and Chalmers with "injuries." Watch and see.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Do ppl even care if he returns at this point. Would he even make them better at all, he'd be coming off the bench and even then wont be even close to how good he can be. 

Should have just sat out the season and start his whole "Return" campain in the offseason.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I don't think the Heat will be fined. For one they made the trip, unlike before when the Spurs players didn't even make the trip. Also Bosh is playing, so they didn't rest all their stars.

On a related note this is looking like the first game when the short handed team plays above expectations and makes it a close game. Still expect the Spurs to win though.


----------



## WWE

Wow Norris Cole just slipped, stupid call -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:bosh3


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Well I'll be damned. Heat without Lebron, Wade and Chalmers go into San Antonio and win. Impressive.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

didn't know falling down was a foul.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Game ended similar to the last time they didn't have Lebron/Wade, with a clutch Bosh three point shot. Not quite the degree of difficulty as the one he hit against the Hawks.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Missed the ending but can't wait to catch the highlights. Surprised the Heat went in to San Antonio and won.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

BOSH might be the most underrated player in the league. A lot of people seem to forget that the guy is a star and who knows how far the Raptors could've gone if they could've gotten him competent players around him.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'd say most underrated is current Tim Duncan. Spurs don't get much attention but he has been money for them lately.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

It's Tobias Harris, bros.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Really thought Bulls were going to lose tonight. This playing short handed stuff is getting really old now.


----------



## Tater

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Stern may not fine the Heat and cite technical reasons for it but this was still a blatant resting of starters. If he doesn't fine them, technicalities or not, he's still going to look like a hypocrite. Yes, the Heat may have won this game but for whoever remembers that earlier game, the Spurs get that win if the refs call the up n down on LeBron before he passed to Ray for the 3.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Looks like we will never get to see a real game between the Miami Heat and the San Antonio Spurs. They rather sit their own superstar players and troll the fans instead. Haha...Just like how we will never see Lebron vs Kobe in the Finals.


----------



## WWE

If the stupid refs didn't call a stupid foul on Norris Cole the spurs would of won in my opinion 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

BULLS!!!! I liek the way they are playing right now leggo.


We won't see who really wins out of Spurs/Heat unless it's the NBA finals


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Bullshit referees aside, Spurs had too many turnovers, missed freethrows and the three's just weren't falling tonight. Their rebounding was awesome the points in the paint was great, it could have been worse.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Knicks once again do little to dispel my belief that they play better when only one of their stars are playing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



HardKoR said:


> Bullshit referees aside, Spurs had too many turnovers, missed freethrows and the three's just weren't falling tonight. Their rebounding was awesome the points in the paint was great, it could have been worse.


My point proven, they are the biggest contenders for the Heat. 

Bulls aside :side:


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Pretty funny story about Kobe from Shaq's book:



> "We used to rap on the bus all the time. We’d freestyle. We’d see something and go off. It could be anything—a guy with a big nose walking his dog, a guy on our team with a zit on his cheek. Kobe wouldn’t usually say anything, but he was sitting there observing. You could tell he wanted to join in, but he hung back. Maybe he was afraid he wasn’t a good enough rapper. Who knows? We spent a lot of time wondering what was going on under that retro afro he had.
> 
> Kobe was a very intelligent guy. One day we’re on the bus rapping, and he starts in with his own rap. He’s using all these big words, and the damn rap sounds like a movie script or something. That was when we realized he was going home and writing stuff up, then memorizing it and coming back with it on the bus."


----------



## WWE

HardKoR said:


> Bullshit referees aside, Spurs had too many turnovers, missed freethrows and the three's just weren't falling tonight. Their rebounding was awesome the points in the paint was great, it could have been worse.


Yeah true, I watched from the beginning of the third quarter. They had too many turnovers and they kept going for that extra pass which got really frustrating for a spurs fan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Can't believe Bulls almost lost that game last night, if Deng wasn't killing we defo would have :no:


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Dragonballfan said:


> Can't believe Bulls almost lost that game last night, if Deng wasn't killing we defo would have :no:


We're battered. Been playing with half a team for so long. The fact that we remian competative and are still winning games is testament to the spirit of this team and a fantastic coach in one Tom Thibodeau.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

nice conspiracy, except for the fact that everyone knows that the refs favours teams and this is nothing new. Those were awful called games, but rigged? I doubt it. Do we shoot far more free throws than everyone? Yeah. Do you not like that? Probably, but neither do we as the vast majority go to Howard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I wouldn't doubt that a Laker game is rigged. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

if we're getting rigged into the playoffs than why are the Jazz/Mavs games not getting rigged for them to lose? come on son, this conspiracy shit is for the most part complete garbage. Keep citing game 6 as long as you want, it was over a decade ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I never stated that I believed in a conspiracy to get the Lakers in the playoffs. All I did was post a video that I found interesting.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

That Metta foul on Dirk was a crucial blown call.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Dragonballfan said:


> Can't believe Bulls almost lost that game last night, if Deng wasn't killing we defo would have :no:


Bulls games are always close, plus we were playing off a tough back to back game against Dallas the night before, the fasct that we won should be considered great. 



Joel said:


> We're battered. Been playing with half a team for so long. The fact that we remian competative and are still winning games is testament to the spirit of this team and a fantastic coach in one Tom Thibodeau.


(Y)


----------



## Xile44

Any word on Noah's return?

Bulls have enough injuries, they could really use him against Lopez. Unless we play Atl instead in round one


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*






LeBron is a really cool guy


----------



## Xile44

Clippers seem to be playing poorly heading into the post season


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

HUGE game tonight. DIRK to destroy the Lakers plz.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

It's one of my least favorite times of the season right now. The time in which about 12 of the 16 spots are filled and teams start resting their stars and other players. As a fan, I find it hard to enjoy a team casually drifting through the last 2 weeks of the season just to rest up for the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Heat & Celtics are the only teams doing it at the moment I believe.

I'm the Spurs will soon join on though.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Must be nice to have that luxury. :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Bulls are too technically, although not by choice. I still don't like it though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

tbf, this would probably be fixed with LESS GAMES, but that's never going to happen. Last year was nuts and I loved every week of it. That type of schedule is obviously terrible for the players, but it was still non stop entertainment.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

ALMOST GAME TIME.

DIRK


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

SHAQ

THE MOST DOMINANT EVER

THE LAST TRULY GREAT CENTER

SHAQ
SHAQ
SHAQ

THREE PEAT

THREE FINAL MVPS

THE TRUE SUPERMAN.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nash and Metta out tonight, correct? :hb

Looks like Kobe is taking 40 shots. :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Metta being out has made our offense better, too bad it makes our defense worse. If only he realized that he shouldn't be jacking up shots whenever he's open, but that's Priggle's fault.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I guess all that rest really helped Mike Miller. Playing like it's game 5 of the NBA finals.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Miller's passion bursts out on the court whenever he's on it. Always a beautiful sight to see. Sometimes it's an ugly good but when his shot is on, he's automatic. Watch how he still scrambles on Defense too. At 33.

Gotta say though - Bearded Dirk is Elohim status. He should never cut it. That's gonna be an amazing game next, and Snaq's got his jersey retirement half should be cute.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

DIRK's beard is great. He really shouldn't cut it. At least keep it until the season ends if the Mavs make the playoffs.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Melo may go for 50 tonight. He has it going.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^*60


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

J.R. Smith gonna win 6MOY. And the way he's been playing as of late, I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Game needs more JOEL.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> J.R. Smith gonna win 6MOY. And the way he's been playing as of late, I don't really have a problem with it.


He better, all of the Crawford hype this year was annoying


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Crawford got off to a really hot start but he returned back to normal as the season progressed.

Vince Carter doesn't get enough recognition. Ryan Anderson would get more recognition if he didn't play on a such a shit team. Jarrett Jack has good numbers but he doesn't have as significant of an impact on the Warriors as J.R. does on the Knicks.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Vince Carter had a nice comeback year, 2nd best player on Dallas most nights


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

lel @ going from James Harden to JR Smith. Although Harden would have owned that award and had it renamed to HARDEN if he stayed the OKC's sixth man for years. Still loling @ the fact that one of the reasons Thunder didn't want to resign him was because he was asking to be a starter and they didn't want him to be one.


although we will only the real winner of the trade in a couple of years depending on how Lamb and their center progress(if they don't pick a center they Presti loses 10 respect points :side. also Thunder have to win a championship in that time period too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I won't be surprised if the Thunder don't get out of the West without Harden this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

LOL


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

lmao.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

and thats game


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Everyone will remember the night Carmelo dropped 50 on the 2012-2013 Miami Heat.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

FUCK FUCK FUCK Doubt Bulls can get that 5th spot now, will have to play Pacers 1st round.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK Doubt Bulls can get that 5th spot now, will have to play Pacers 1st round.


Hawks have a tougher remaining schedule than Chicago. Wouldn't count it out yet.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Kobe doing his best D-Wade impression.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Hawks have a tougher remaining schedule than Chicago. Wouldn't count it out yet.


I sure hope so.

Lakers vs Mavs big game right here.


----------



## H

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Mavs have FOUR tough road games coming. Wouldn't surprise me if they drop all four, unfortunately. But unfortunately for them they can't afford to lose any. 

Howard's going to cause problems for the Mavs inside. Brand needs to start getting in his ear. And we need Dirk to drop 35 again.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Which players from Mavs have their contracts expired after this season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

like, everyone. Pretty sure Mayo has an extra year and Dirk is signed for another 2. Marion might be signed for a couple more as well.


----------



## H

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Most of them? 

Honestly though, I think Collison and Jones were brought in on one year deals (though Jones is now gone to Atlanta). Brand and Kaman are likely on one year deals. Brand was put on amnesty by Philadelphia. Don't know what kind of contract Morrow came over from ATL on. Mike James went through two 10 day deals before being signed. 

Brandon Wright and Vince Carter were already there, Marion was already there. Dirk is locked up til he's about 40. 

I think I've missed something.

Edit: How could I forget the Great Mayo. He's likely on a one year deal, but people seem to think he could be a great player for a contender. I think he could, too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Mavs on the roster currently that are signed for next season are Dirk, Marion, Mayo, Carter, Collison, Beaubois, Cunningham, Crowder & James. Bernard James contract is non-guaranteed, Mayo has a player option and Marion has an early termination option. I think technically Collison & Beaubois will be free agents, but they have qualifying offers that can keep them for next season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Kobe is going to play the whole game again. Human? I think not.


----------



## H

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I didn't even think about the draft picks. Roddy B's playing time comes and goes so much, so he's easy to forget about on the fly. Crowder has no doubt shown the most promise of the three draft picks, and Bernard James plays here and there.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I know that the Lebron and Wade didn't play tonight, but the Knicks officially won the season series against the Heat this year 3-1. :cool2


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Dat boy CLIFF NOWTS.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

shaq doesn't even thank his teammates? c'mon bro, that's obligatory.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Damn you Bulls, this is the stretch run not the middle of the season. fpalm

That Melo performance was pretty damn impressive too


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> like, everyone. Pretty sure Mayo has an extra year and Dirk is signed for another 2. Marion might be signed for a couple more as well.


SO they will be rebuilding next season I'm guessing.

Come on Mavs!


----------



## Tater

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Lakers got a pretty much must win game tonight. I just wanna say, I still hate rooting for the Lakers but that's who Steve Nash plays for, so... 

It especially pained me to root against the Mavs tonight because I am a Dirk fan and I'd love to see them make the playoffs. This was one of those make or break games for both teams and the Lakers came out on top.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:sad:

There goes the playoff streak.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Really didn't expect Earl Clark of all people to put the clamps on Dirk but he did a good job when on him.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Yeah, I think if they had kept Pau on Dirk it would've been a different game, but Clark did a great job smothering Dirk and not giving him many clean looks. DIRK appeared to be a bit off last night, as I can't recall the last time he has missed that many free throws with so few attempts.


----------



## Dub

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Dirk should retire.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^ Nah


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

That Shaq Retirement ceremony was pretty fun, even though I'm not a huge lakers fan. It was great to see Kobe put aside his differences with Shaq to make that video too... :kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

WE WANT PHIL. WE WANT PHIL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

PRINGLES PRINGLES PRINGLES :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

2013: biggest name is Josh Smith(also CP3 and Dwight who will likely resign)
2014: Lebron, Melo, Cousins, KOBE, George, Bledsoe, Wade, Bosh, Bogut, Larry Sanders, Pierce, and Bradley.

:lmao

I listed those RFAs as the only one out of the four I see actually staying is Bradley. Can Pacers afford to pay Paul George the max he will be offered? Will the Kings/Sonics want Cousins or want to pay him what he'll be offered? Sanders will likely be given a Ibaka contract, but can the Bucks afford to pay him that much with Ilyasova locked up?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Paul George isn't going anywhere. Literally no chance Indiana lets him walk. Sanders probably won't and shouldn't go anywhere either considering he's the Bucks best player. Ilyasova is only making 8 mil a year, not like his contract will handicap the Bucks. Cousins is a very talented player, he just has his off court issues. It all depends on where his career goes from here, too early to tell.

As far as the other names on that list go...the Heat's Big 3 probably aren't going anywhere, Melo isn't leaving the Knicks, and Kobe & Pierce will either retire or stay with their teams.

Edit: George might not even make it to free agency. If he makes the ASG next season, he'll be eligible to get an early extension apart of the "Derrick Rose Rule" in the CBA, IIRC.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

One of the good guys is back in the league, Keyon Dooling signs with Grizzlies. Good pick up, bench wise.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Great to see DOODLER back in the NBA. Word is the Celtics wanted to bring him back but couldn't due to hew buyout rules. He's such a great locker room guy. One of the best in the NBA. I think he'll make a great head coach someday.


----------



## Xile44

Kyrie is so fucking bad defensively


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Hahah yeah he is. 

And I could see Dooling being a coach someday. He'll probably have a hook up in the NBA with Boston like he was doing, but I could see him doing some college work too. Because truth be told, college coaches have bigger impacts on a lot of the kids. And I think that's where Dooling can truly excel: being a mentor/role model and a good player-coach. You know he ain't gonna be calling no body a ****** out there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Kyrie is so fucking bad defensively


He's atrocious as a defender. Like a liability.


@Joel Anthony: I'll agree that college seems like a better fit for him than the pros. I think that would ideally be his perfect position as a coach.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Hawks are consistently the most boring consistent playoff team in the NBA. Have to struggle to pay attention to any of their games.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'm pretty sure that Atlanta is the worst fanbase in the NBA


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

MVP chants on the road vs a playoff team, Atlanta should just fold and give their team to Seattle.


----------



## Xile44

Stall_19 said:


> The Hawks are consistently the most boring consistent playoff team in the NBA. Have to struggle to pay attention to any of their games.


Doesnt help when Josh Smith is taking so many jumpers. There better off letting him go than possibly paying for a max.

On another note Brooks with his best game yet 27/7


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Ether said:


> MVP chants on the road vs a playoff team, Atlanta should just fold and give their team to Seattle.


The Hawks are the away team in every game in the playoffs.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Ether said:


> MVP chants on the road vs a playoff team, Atlanta should just fold and give their team to Seattle.


Damn, alittle harsh don't ya think? :bosh


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Not really, if their own fans don't give a shit about them, why should I?


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Not really Atlanta have the worst fans.

But happy they lost, we're only one game behind onw


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

To be fair, Atlanta isn't a very good sports town in general for attendance. I think that's partially on the economy and partially with the fact that the richer fans live farther away from Atlanta and partially the fact that Atlanta can be scary at night and partially the fact that the team is boring to watch and will most likely exit in the 1st round of the playoffs and partially the fact that the Braves were playing tonight and it's early April basketball.

Lots of little things to blame, but Atlanta attendance is low in all sports.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Ether said:


> MVP chants on the road vs a playoff team, Atlanta should just fold and give their team to Seattle.


How many times have Knicks fans chanted MVP for Kobe and LeBron in the past?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Rondo is already practicing again. Initial reports after his injury said that if the Celtics would allow him to, Rondo could return for the playoffs due to him only having a partial tear of his ACL. Should the Celtics make it past the 1st round, could we see a Rondo return?

I doubt it but still fun to speculate.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Rondo is already practicing again. Initial reports after his injury said that if the Celtics would allow him to, Rondo could return for the playoffs due to him only having a partial tear of his ACL. Should the Celtics make it past the 1st round, could we see a Rondo return?
> 
> I doubt it but still fun to speculate.


inb4lolRose :rose2

But that would be neat for Rondo to return so early. I love that hustle and passion.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Well he's not really practicing. Wrong word choice :side:

But he was shooting around before the Celtics game today.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Rondo is already practicing again. Initial reports after his injury said that if the Celtics would allow him to, Rondo could return for the playoffs due to him only having a partial tear of his ACL. Should the Celtics make it past the 1st round, could we see a Rondo return?
> 
> I doubt it but still fun to speculate.


If he comes back then he is the John Cena superman of NBA


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Paul George isn't going anywhere. Literally no chance Indiana lets him walk. Sanders probably won't and shouldn't go anywhere either considering he's the Bucks best player. Ilyasova is only making 8 mil a year, not like his contract will handicap the Bucks. Cousins is a very talented player, he just has his off court issues. It all depends on where his career goes from here, too early to tell.
> 
> As far as the other names on that list go...the Heat's Big 3 probably aren't going anywhere, Melo isn't leaving the Knicks, and Kobe & Pierce will either retire or stay with their teams.
> 
> Edit: George might not even make it to free agency. If he makes the ASG next season, he'll be eligible to get an early extension apart of the "Derrick Rose Rule" in the CBA, IIRC.


There really is no reason you should be so certain of all this. Pacers with George would be way over the cap and so they would have to clear some cap to keep him and risk losing a lot of depth with a core of Hill, Hibbert, and George. Of course they could manage, but Ribbert would need to become a way better offensive player and Hill would need to become a way better playmaker. More realistically they would have to get rid of one of those three.

Do the Bucks match if someone gives Sanders a max? Once again, a small market team can't just be giving away cap space with the new cap rules. It will handicap a lot of teams with how they spend, that's why the rules were brought in, so you can't have a bunch of "stars" that are paid really well.

I could see Melo leaving for another big market, even the Lakers sadly, if the Knicks don't prove to be contenders and he has a larger desire to win. The chance is low, but still there depending on how the Knicks play out.

:lmao @ thinking that the big three aren't going anywhere. I don't see them all taking a huge pay cut again and wouldn't be surprised if both Lebron and Bosh left.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'm sure the Pacers wouldn't have any problem getting rid of George Hill in order to keep Paul George, you know, the star of their team? I find it highly unlikely they let George walk. And like I said before George probably won't even hit free agency if he becomes eligible for the Derrick Rose Rule.

I highly doubt Larry Sanders gets the max. I would bet any money he doesn't get the max. Unless he becomes an All-Star next season. And should Milwaukee choose to sign Sanders to the max...it's not like they have another max contract. One max contract wouldn't cripple their cap or put them in position to be in the luxury tax.

The Big 3 aren't going anywhere, especially if they win more titles. Why wouldn't they take a paycut again? When the 2014 offseason comes, they'll all be approaching their 12th season probably with multiple rings. If they took paycuts the first time around, what makes you think they wouldn't do it again?


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Because 32 year old Wade is not going to be a star. Bosh will be a different type of player. Lebron would have a better chance of winning in other areas with younger stars and more team flexibility such as the Cavs. :kobe8


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Or the 2014-2015 Bulls with Rose, Noah, Deng, Kobe, Thibs, and Phil Jackson. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> Because 32 year old Wade is not going to be a star. Bosh will be a different type of player. Lebron would have a better chance of winning in other areas with younger stars and more team flexibility such as the Cavs. :kobe8


That doesn't automatically mean they won't be willing to take paycuts to stay with the Heat...

If the Heat players in the middle of their primes and in the middle of their careers took paycuts, what makes you think the Heat players in their 30's and with 10+ years of NBA experience along with probably multiple rings in Miami, wouldn't be willing to take less?


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Aid180 said:


> Or the 2014-2015 Bulls with Rose, Noah, Deng, Kobe, Thibs, and Phil Jackson. :side:


Kobe won't play after his contract expire next season


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> That doesn't automatically mean they won't be willing to take paycuts to stay with the Heat...
> 
> If the Heat players in the middle of their primes and in the middle of their careers took paycuts, what makes you think the Heat players in their 30's and with 10+ years of NBA experience along with probably multiple rings in Miami, wouldn't be willing to take less?


Probably because it wouldn't guarantee the same success with players in their 30's. :kobe


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Holy cow Batman! There's three pair of brothers who are on their own respective team this year!

Hansborough brothers-Indiana Pacers
Morris brothers-Phoenix Suns

and now......
Holiday brothers-Philadelphia Sixers


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Family is *BIG*


----------



## Xile44

Bulls/Nets tonight. If Nets win Bulls are out of contention for 4th seed. 

Anyway , if your the Nets who would you rather face Bulls or Hawks in 1st round?

Hawks right? But than again Bulls are injury riddled with Rose, Marco, Noah, Rip, Taj all currently out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nets will win tonight unfortunately. NBA 2k13 told me so :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

If I'm the Nets, I want the Hawks.


Damn Chris Bosh's house got robbed last night of $340K worth of jewelry and purses (Which I'll assume were his wife's :side


----------



## Xile44

Mark Cuban wants to draft Brittany Griner. I'm all for it, it just seems like a publicity stunt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> If I'm the Nets, I want the Hawks.
> 
> 
> Damn Chris Bosh's house got robbed last night of $340K worth of jewelry and *purses (Which I'll assume were his wife's :side*


:hmm: I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Mark Cuban wants to draft Brittany Griner. I'm all for it, it just seems like a publicity stunt.


Fuck. She's probably better than Kaman. :side:

GET OUT, DIRK. GET OUT.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Bulls/Nets tonight. If Nets win Bulls are out of contention for 4th seed.
> 
> Anyway , if your the Nets who would you rather face Bulls or Hawks in 1st round?
> 
> Hawks right? But than again Bulls are injury riddled with Rose, Marco, Noah, Rip, Taj all currently out.


The Hawks are pretty athletic but the current group has a history of choking in the playoffs. And even if all those guys are out for the Bulls the current group will play hard till the end and give them trouble so if I was Brooklyn I'd want ATL.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Jrue Holiday went 2-24 for 5 points vs the Bobcats

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Brook Lopez shooting like DIRK.

The whole Bulls team shooting like Reggie Evans.

This is going to be fun!


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

DIRK pretty much needs to will his team to the finish line (again). Time to win the rest of the games, starting tonight in Denver.

DIRK.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Xile, before we lose this game, I'm gonna say if we were fully healthy, we'd own Nets ass every game, United Center and Barclays Center. The fact that both times we've come to the Barclays Center short handed as fuck and have given you a close game, should make you desperate for the Hawks to finish 5th ahead of us.


----------



## Xile44

Joel said:


> Xile, before we lose this game, I'm gonna say if we were fully healthy, we'd own Nets ass every game, United Center and Barclays Center. The fact that both times we've come to the Barclays Center short handed as fuck and have given you a close game, should make you desperate for the Hawks to finish 5th ahead of us.


Games will be close no matter what. Two competitive teams. I just don't see the Bulls with 3 starters out and more beating a full Nets team in a series.

Playing the bulls could be a good thing or not.

Man especially with the way Deron has been playing

Philly vs Bulls 4-2


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

You weak ass bitch Boozer, how in the hell are you guna foul Deron on a dunk like that? Luckily he missed but still :no:


----------



## Xile44

Foot on the line, yes

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Games will be close no matter what. Two competitive teams. I just don't see the Bulls with 3 starters out and more beating a full Nets team in a series.
> 
> Playing the bulls could be a good thing or not.
> 
> Man especially with the way Deron has been playing
> 
> Philly vs Bulls 4-2


What I'm arguing is that a full strength Bulls wouldn't have much trouble getting past the Nets. It's just an opinion of mine of course. With our 3 starters out, I'd definitely give the edge to Brooklyn.

Deron has been fantastic.

Yes, Philly beat us 4-2 last year. Don't really see the relevance. If you wanna talk about last year, then I'll ask you where were Nets?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Hell of a game between the Bulls & Nets right now.


----------



## Xile44

Joel said:


> What I'm arguing is that a full strength Bulls wouldn't have much trouble getting past the Nets. It's just an opinion of mine of course. With our 3 starters out, I'd definitely give the edge to Brooklyn.
> 
> Deron has been fantastic.
> 
> Yes, Philly beat us 4-2 last year. Don't really see the relevance. If you wanna talk about last year, then I'll ask you where were Nets?


I'm not saying haha remember last year. I'm saying that an injured Bulls team got beat by an 8th seed Sixers. 

Yea, a healthy Bulls team is better than us. There not healthy tho.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Expecting to pay for not making that first free throw. If there is one thing I hate is missed free throws right at the end of the game :no:

Thought it was a foul on Lopez tbh.

Edit: BIG win. Well battled Bulls.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

DA BOOZ came up big and LIL NATE with teh gamewinner. Hats off to Brook & Deron too.

Really good game.


----------



## Xile44

I'm not even mad tbh....

OK a little.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Wait... We get home court if we finish 5th and Nets finish 4th, due to winning the season series, right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Whoever had the better regular season winning percentage gets homecourt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Ah. I see. I was thinking that Atlanta finished 5th, but got homecourt against Boston who finished 4th last season. Thought it was because they won the season series, but after doing some research, I see they had the better winning percentage.


----------



## Xile44

We just saw a possible first round preview with Nets and Bulls now we get a possible WCF finals preview between Spurs and OKC


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Pop just ate Sager alive during that 2nd quarter interview.


----------



## Champ

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I fucking love Faried.


----------



## Notorious

Gallo 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Great win!!!!!!, still hope to stay in that 5th spot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'm sure Stax will be pleased to know that JaVale McGee and Momma McGee are getting their own reality show.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

If you were Lakers who would you rather play San Antonio or OKC?


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Spurs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^Agree OKC only 1.5 GB though






IGYY!!!


----------



## slassar136

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*






Speaking of Shaq


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

LETS GO BULLS!!! LETS GO BULLS!!! :jordan2


----------



## JM

http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2012/02/15/the-evolution-and-devolution-of-carlos-boozers-hair/

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Gary Payton and Rick Pitino to headline the 2013 Basketball Hall of Fame class.

Also reports saying that Danilo Galinarl likely tore his ACL in last night's game when he suffered that injury and had to be carried off in a wheelchair.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Sucks about Gallo. 

LOL @ that Boozer hair article. The writer's got pictures and and a whole analysis of the dude's scalp.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Gallinari will be back before Rose.

Boozer's hair is beautiful. No one can tell the big man otherwise.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Kevin Ware will be back before Rose :bron2


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I had a dream about Rose last night and he was acting like a right cunt towards me. Tbf, I did tell him he was being a coward. But I then told him that he was the reason I started supporting Chicago, but he tried to ignore me. So damn rude. LeBron was there and he told Rose that he should acknowledge his fans.

So that made me decide that I like LeBron more now :lelbron


----------



## JM

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Good decision. Lebron is everyones friend.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

It's confirmed that Gallo has a torn ACL, out for the rest of the season and maybe some of the early portion of next season.

I think Wilson Chandler will shine in the starting SF role for the Nuggets, personally so I don't think the Nuggets will do too bad. I'm guessing Jordan Hamilton will move into the rotation to backup Chandler. I still think the Nuggets get past the 1st round if they maintain the 3rd seed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I hope Chandler proves he's better than Gallo so they can start him next year instead of Gallo. They would be better off.


Also I wonder if Kobe will get a farewell tour like Kareem/Jordan. Probably not. :kobe7


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



JM said:


> http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2012/02/15/the-evolution-and-devolution-of-carlos-boozers-hair/
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LMFAO, Do one of LeBron's hair


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Bulls injury report is longer than the New England Patriots' in week 16, and they have a 52 man roster...

I hope Gibson, Noah, and Rose can return soon.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:ti Rose return?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Rose isn't coming back this season. Only hope for Bulls fans is if he decides to wait until the playoffs and I find that unlikely too.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Bulls vs Magic, it's gonna be hard playing back to back on top of all the injuries.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

lolespn

Pulls Pacers-Thunder in favor of Heat-Bobcats because they just assumed the Heat streak would still be going on by now. The Heat streak ends and they're stuck with Heat-Bobcats. Oh did I mention LeBron & Wade were both gonna sit out the game too?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nothing wrong with the world getting an extra dose of their NBA Champions. wen


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

ROBINSON, 80-76


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Will the Bobcats ever be good, how long have they been around anyways. Just Sad that the greatest ball player owns them and they are just so terrible every ywar.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nate Robinson is pound for pound one of the toughest guys in the league


----------



## Xile44

Soupman Prime said:


> Will the Bobcats ever be good, how long have they been around anyways. Just Sad that the greatest ball player owns them and they are just so terrible every ywar.


They were last good in 09-10.

They had a decent lineup with Felton-Wallace-Chandler.

I think their first season was the 2004-05 season

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

We won!!! Atlanta lost 


Nate was beast


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> We won!!! Atlanta lost
> 
> 
> Nate was beast


Nets are gonna regret losing that game


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Lol well the Bulls have also enough losses to regret this season, 5th place is good for me.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Lol well the Bulls have also enough losses to regret this season, 5th place is good for me.


Guess well see you in round 1

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

If it ends up Pacers/Hawks, that series will be hell. NBATV series for sure.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> If it ends up Pacers/Hawks, that series will be hell. NBATV series for sure.


Pacers just scored 8 points in the 4th quarter.

Bulls/Nets aren't the most exciting teams but they play hard

Still excited to see playoff D-Will again.

Heat/Bucks could be really bad to.

Knicks Celtics is probably the most anticipated one


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I don't like the Celtics chances against the Knicks tbh. Not the way they've played over the last month or so. Hoping that the Pacers somehow get the 2nd seed but that's doubtful.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

We'll both go both home in the semi's anyway :troll

Jazz back in the 8th spot, if Lakers lose tonight


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> We'll both go both home in the semi's anyway :troll


LOL yep

Melo has scored 40 or more in his last 3 games. 

Celtics have always played great in the playoffs, though obviously this year looks different.

I atleast hope it will be competitive


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Celtics will not do that well this year simply because of the absence of Rondo. That guy elevates this team and himself come playoff time. His absence will be felt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Yep.

Without Rondo I see the Celtics as a second round exit at best.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

But the Celtics have THE FUTURE!, Jeff Green playing.

The Bulls are doing so well this year playing underhanded. I hope Jimmy Butler improves on offense a little more. His defense is great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Jeff Green is the only positive heading into the playoffs.

Pierce & KG are both hurt, Terry is awful, Bradley injured his collar bone tonight, no Rondo & Sully, you just never know with Bass, Shavlik Randolph has played well off the bench. Jordan Crawford has his moments but sometimes he starts playing hero ball and starts excessively chucking. T-Will is fine. Wilcox is terrible.


----------



## Xile44

Really want to see Hardened Rockets play OKC.

And Clippers and Grizzlies rematch


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Jeff Green is inconsistent but we'll see.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Jeff has been pretty consistent since the All-Star break. Which is when he supposed to 100% healed from his heart surgery.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Really want to see Hardened Rockets play OKC.
> 
> And Clippers and Grizzlies rematch







Bun B :troll


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Bun B :troll


Lol Bun B is so chill.

I hate Steven A. And Skip Bayless though

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I would be so excited if the Rockets played OKC in the playoffs and beat them. Harden. :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Lol Bun B is so chill.
> 
> I hate Steven A. And Skip Bayless though
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


I watch that show purely to see Skip Bayless make an ass out himself and Stephen A's reactions.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'm hit or miss with both. Skip is much better at talking football while Stephen A is much better at basketball and they both are kind of bad at the opposite. Stephen A talking football is essentially naming off the top 5 QBs and saying Rodgers is a bad man. Skip talking basketball is essentially him saying Jordan is great and I've been talking about basketball since the 60s, but don't ask me how to play. 

So yeah, I like both, but only at certain times of the year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I love how Skip manages to bring Jordan into every discussion possible when it comes to basketball. 

He does make good calls though sometimes.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Are most hoping the Lakers don't get in the playoffs :lol I really care but part of me just hope Utah gets it. Whoever gets the final spot will surely get smashed by the Spurs or OKC. I would assume Utah or LA would wanna face San Antonio though since even.with their amazing record they'd seem the easier route.

Seeing Mike Miller yesterday reminded me of when he used to be a star. Its always weird that some players are stars and a couple years later just seem like jobbers, same with Rashard Lewis when he was on the Magic. Guess thats the difference between Superstars and just stars. Thats why im hoping Love makes a comeback next year. Had an epic year last season to such a terrible one.


----------



## Notorious

Rashard Lewis hasn't been the same since he got busted for HGH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Soupman Prime said:


> Are most hoping the Lakers don't get in the playoffs :lol I really care but part of me just hope Utah gets it. Whoever gets the final spot will surely get smashed by the Spurs or OKC. I would assume Utah or LA would wanna face San Antonio though since even.with their amazing record they'd seem the easier route.
> 
> Seeing Mike Miller yesterday reminded me of when he used to be a star. Its always weird that some players are stars and a couple years later just seem like jobbers, same with Rashard Lewis when he was on the Magic. Guess thats the difference between Superstars and just stars. Thats why im hoping Love makes a comeback next year. Had an epic year last season to such a terrible one.


Well someone has to be 8th regardless of how much of a thrashing they are going to get lol.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

You guys think there's any chance Melo takes the Scoring title from Durant?


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Isn't Carmelo like 6th, isn't he like 400 points behind KD


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nah. Melo is like 0.006 points behind Durant.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Oh I was looking at Total points, not PPG.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Sunday will be a chuckfest between Melo & KD. It'll either go really well or really bad.

Durant's trying to front and act like he doesn't care about the scoring title but I don't believe that ish. He'll be gunning for it.

Personally I'll be going for Melo to win the scoring title, just because I'm starting to dislike Durant and would hate to see him win it for a 4th year in a row.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Durant's trying to front and act like he doesn't care about the scoring title but I don't believe that ish. He'll be gunning for it.


Did you see his bullshit comment about "He's one of my boys, so I'm rooting for him"? What a crock of shit. Be honest and say you want to win it.


----------



## WWE

I'm calling it, Anthony with 40+ FGA

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Joel said:


> Did you see his bullshit comment about "He's one of my boys, so I'm rooting for him"? What a crock of shit. Be honest and say you want to win it.


Exactly. Idk, I just feel like Durant's whole humble personality is forced. I think he just needs to be himself and stop lying with false bullshit just to please people.



Cycloneon said:


> I'm calling it, Anthony with 40+ FGA
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Durant won't need 40+ FGA. He'll have 40+ FTA.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Exactly. Idk, I just feel like Durant's whole humble personality is forced. I think he just needs to be himself and stop lying with false bullshit just to please people.


This specific situation is just retarded. How in the hell can you root for your closest competitor to come and beat you?

I want to say Durant has a weak ass mentality, but I think I agree with you that all of this stuff is fake. Still, just be honest. You would never hear anyone from the 80's & 90's saying such shit. It really is ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Joel said:


> This specific situation is just retarded. How in the hell can you root for your closest competitor to come and beat you?
> 
> I want to say Durant has a weak ass mentality, but I think I agree with you that all of this stuff is fake. Still, just be honest. You would never hear anyone from the 80's & 90's saying such shit. It really is ridiculous.


You wouldn't hear them saying that. But that's also because the stars back then were more honest and weren't having forced and fake personalities just so they can maintain the right "image" like you see today. Very few stars nowadays actually speak their mind and aren't trying to push an image of something they're not. Kobe & Rondo are the first two that came to mind as players that are true to themselves and will say what they truly feel, not caring whether people like it or not.

And the way you summed up what Durant said fits it perfectly. He's basically rooting for his competitor to beat him. And I think one has to be really naive to truly believe Durant wants his biggest competitor to beat him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Joel said:


> Did you see his bullshit comment about "He's one of my boys, so I'm rooting for him"? What a crock of shit. Be honest and say you want to win it.


Lol he is a nice guy, but that is some weak as over the top fake humble shit


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I see Durant winning the scoring title easily. I don't think he really cares about it that much though. If he did he would be more pissed off that Westbrook takes more shots than him. The best thing about Durant is his points comes in the flow of the offense instead of isolation basketball that a majority of stars like to play.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I still think he is pissed when Westbrook takes more shots regardless, especially when he's not shooting well.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I am practically foaming at the mouth when I look at the current western 1st round playoff matchups as it stands now. Each freaking series looks to be very entertaining. Can't wait and I hope they matchups stay as they are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Only 2 out of the 4 current Eastern matchups intrigue me.

Celtics vs. Knicks of course as it will be intense and physical, plus Pierce at the Garden :mark:

And then I think Bulls vs. Nets would be a very good series. I initially thought it would be boring but based on their games this season, I think it could be the opposite.

Heat vs. Bucks might shock some people too. Don't think the Bucks will win but they've played the Heat tough since the Big 3 joined and I think they'll have some close games.


----------



## Xile44

Paul George is struggling lately

Nets are 3 games Behind Indiana. With a big game against them next week. Its possible Nets get 3rd seed and they own a tiebreaker against Indiana.

I hope we get it. Doubt it though


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^^ I hope you don't get it lol. 

Bulls/Nets I can see going 7 games.


----------



## Xile44

I hate the west coast 10:30 start times. 

I remember watching the Clippers vs Grizzlies. Grizzly were up by 20. It was late I called it a night and woke up to see the Clippers got the win. Pretty crazy


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I usually watch like half of the regular season games and then go to sleep, but I watch em from start to finish during the playoffs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I follow every single Bulls game in the regular season, and only occasionally other big match ups. Playoffs I usually watch nearly all of them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I watch the majority of Celtic games. Usually only miss like 5 or 6 during the reg. season. Only playoff run I didn't watch the majority of the games was the 2009 playoffs but I was extremely sick during that time period so yeah.


----------



## Xile44

Pretty sure I missed only about 15 Nets games combined in the past 3 seasons. I.don't watch every play off game I wont lie.

Like the Pacers vs Orlando last year I didn't watch.. you couldn't pay me to


----------



## Xile44

Double


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Pretty sure I missed only about 15 Nets games combined in the past 3 seasons. I.don't watch every play off game I wont lie.
> 
> Like the Pacers vs Orlando last year I didn't watch.. you couldn't pay me to


I think game 1 is the only game from the series that I actually watched from start to finish. Others I watched for a couple stretches but I was not about to watch every game of that series from start to finish.

If it ends up being Pacers/Hawks in the playoffs I doubt I'll even bother to watch a game. Will just be awful.

Series I'm most anticipating is Thunder/Rockets.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Lakers/Spurs
Thunder/Rockets
Clippers/Grizzlies
Bulls/Nets
Celtics/Knicks

Those are the one I will def watch as much as I can


----------



## Xile44

Warriors home crowd is gonna be awesome 

Sounds corny but the home crowds are one of my favorite parts of the Playoffs

Thunder, Pacers, Grizzlies had great ones last year

Have yet to see how good a Brooklyn home crowd could potentially be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I feel the same about the crowds Xile.

Warriors crowd will deliver no doubt. Grizzlies crowd is great. So is OKC and San Antonio. The Knicks & Celtics crowds are both underrated.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> I feel the same about the crowds Xile.
> 
> Warriors crowd will deliver no doubt. Grizzlies crowd is great. So is OKC and San Antonio. The Knicks & Celtics crowds are both underrated.


Yeah both the gardens a have good ones aswell.

Hopefully the All star game was not an indication of how the Rockets crowd will be


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

It's not that the Rockets have a bad crowd, it's just that the stands are never full. Most Rockets games sell out but the thing is that a lot of the tickets bought are from companies and corporations who buy the tickets to give away to their employees, who I guess either don't show up or don't take the tickets.

The Rockets have a decent crowd when the stands are actually full. Which is rare. I don't think the Rockets have had a full crowd since the 09 playoffs.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

So if the Heat don't win the title this season, is their win in a shortened season last year a fluke? I have a feeling we will hear this question a lot (read as ESPN will ask it a lot) if the Heat lose in the playoffs. What do you guys think? Personally, I don't think so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

No I wouldn't say that.

If anything I'd say if the Heat don't win the title this year, it would be a bigger disappointment than losing the 2011 Finals.


----------



## Tater

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> I hate the west coast 10:30 start times.


I love them. That's 4:30 in the afternoon in Hawai'i. What I hate are the early games on Sundays that start at like fuckin' 7 am or some shit. Like I am waking up that early for basketball.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Meanwhile in Washington, John Wall dropped 37 on the league's #1 ranked defense.

Been saying it all season...John Wall has arrived folks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

And tomorrow, he will depart.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^^:LOOLOL :bron



Xile44 said:


> Warriors home crowd is gonna be awesome
> 
> Sounds corny but the home crowds are one of my favorite parts of the Playoffs
> 
> Thunder, Pacers, Grizzlies had great ones last year
> 
> Have yet to see how good a Brooklyn home crowd could potentially be.


I love OKC's crowd, last year in the playoffs they were amazing,


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

King in the HoF :mark:

Also, Utah has a GOAT homecourt too


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Aid180 said:


> So if the Heat don't win the title this season, is their win in a shortened season last year a fluke? I have a feeling we will hear this question a lot (read as ESPN will ask it a lot) if the Heat lose in the playoffs. What do you guys think? Personally, I don't think so.


how would a lockout make it a fluke?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Spurs had a fluke championship???


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Americans in here need to stop complaining about 10:30 starts. I wish we had those all the time.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

that's the great thing about living on the west coast. No late starts for sports. only bad-ish thing is sometime you get a pretty early start.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Jon Snow said:


> The Spurs had a fluke championship???


According to Phil Jackson, the 1999 title should have an asterisk.


----------



## WWE

Wait why is that? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

he probably thought their title win was tainted b/c of the lockout. they only played about 40 games that season.


----------



## WWE

Ooo I didn't know that, we'll to be fair Tim Duncan as a rookie was like 21/11. When I realized that I thought that wasn't true.. But DAMN it was. They could of won for all we know 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> According to Phil Jackson, the 1999 title should have an asterisk.


so then the Knicks would have only _kinda_ lost :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

God I miss Tyson Chandler


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Damn what a game this is between OKC & the Knicks :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

JR SWISH GIVEN EM' DA PIPE!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

EARL SMITH!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Thunder will really regret trading Harden. I won't be surprised if they fail to make it out of the West without Harden.

Kevin Martin is nothing special. A significant downgrade from Harden. And it will show in the playoffs. The Thunder don't get past the Spurs last season without Harden. Now this year, there is no Harden.


----------



## Xile44

Wow Knicks have really caught fire.

Thunder really need an upgrade at Center


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

So if my math is correct, if the Jazz finish the season 3-2 in their last 5, the Lakers would have to go at least 4-1 in their last six to make the playoffs due to the Jazz having the tiebreaker.

The Jazz final 5 games: @ Golden State, vs. OKC, vs. Minnesota, @ Minnesota, @ Memphis
The Lakers final 5 games: vs. New Orleans, @ Portland, vs. Golden State, vs. San Antonio, vs. Houston

So if the Jazz go 3-2 in their finals 5 which looks possible, the Lakers would have to go 4-1 in their final five, which looks to be the much more difficult task however I could see the Lakers doing that as well. Shall be interesting.


----------



## Xile44

Bulls lose


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Bulls lose




We ain't moving out of 5, so see you in the playoffs :noah


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> We ain't moving out of 5, so see you in the playoffs :noah


We"ll be waiting.

The Chicago Bulls, the first team to lose to the Nets in the playoffs in Brooklyn

Lulz


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Not unless, our savior :rose1 comes back.......................lol who am I kidding.


----------



## Xile44

Posterizer said:


> Not unless, our savior :rose1 comes back.......................lol who am I kidding.


At worst Rose comes back next season and Bulls are back to being contenders next year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

All depends on how he's gonna play


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Xile...or anyone for that matter, why does Gerald Wallace suck so much this season?


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^ Show some respect to Wallace please.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

he is a VET...an ALL STAR...a future HOF....the GOAT. show him some damn respect, notorious. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Based on the way he's playing he doesn't deserve it :bron2


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Xile...or anyone for that matter, why does Gerald Wallace suck so much this season?




His numbers don't provide but he is the Nets leader, he hurdles the group together and his passion is so likable.

Nets force him to hang out at the 3 point line.

In Portland and Charlotte he was posting up against smaller guys.
No plays run for him now. Dude is missing open layups often to.
He still plays defense, assist and rebound decently. Offense took a hit it seems.

Contract is bad, but he is so likable its hard to get mad at him. Really happy he is on a good team now.

Edit: just saw that Wallace averaged 15/9 in Portland and 15/8 when he got traded last year.

Quite a big drop off to what he's doing now. If Nets can get him to play close to that, they'd be that much better


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

So knowing what you know now, would you have preferred the Nets pick Paul Pierce over Gerald Wallace at the trade deadline last season?


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> So knowing what you know now, would you have preferred the Nets pick Paul Pierce over Gerald Wallace at the trade deadline last season?


I'm not sure. JJ, Pierce are very similar. Don't think they'd fit together, but the floor would spread out good, compared to now. If anything Nets could of traded for Pierce and than sign Gerald in free agency and move him to the 4

I guess I'd pick Pierce


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

how in the hell would the Nets have afforded Wallace in FA when he signed a 10 million dollar contract? I doubt he would have come to them for the minimum.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'm pretty sure the Nets would've still been able to afford it.

I mean, they did give Kris Humphries a $12 mil a year contract in the same offseason they signed Wallace to his deal.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Bernard King :mark: :mark:

Nice to see The Glove too


----------



## Xile44

Red Viper said:


> how in the hell would the Nets have afforded Wallace in FA when he signed a 10 million dollar contract? I doubt he would have come to them for the minimum.


What Notorious said
Give Humps contract to Crash with more years or something . They could of made it work


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I quite like the role Reggie Evans is playing for the Nets. Averaging 11 RPG on the season and 16 RPG per 36.

Great to see that Deron is starting to come around. He's looked pretty good since he had that procedure on his ankles, no? And Joe has been pretty solid as the Nets closer.

Though there have been some positives I still get an Atlanta Hawks vibe from the Nets. And what I mean by that is as currently constructed, I see the Nets as a perennial top-4 seed but never really making any real noise and never really being legit contenders. I'd like to be wrong about it but I feel like their salary issues will keep them that away.


----------



## Xile44

Yeah I don't see them fighting for a championship anytime soon. I could see Atlantic division titles which I'm content with for now.

Though I do feel like they can still be good after the next 3 seasons. Lopez is 25 .D-Will should still be good, than Johnson and Wallace come off the books and than there is so much to do with that cap space. 

Tyshawn Taylor and Brooks need playtime to develop.
I still think Brooks can be a good player it was just last week he scored 27 and 7 asssist next to DWill.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> I'm pretty sure the Nets would've still been able to afford it.
> 
> I mean, they did give Kris Humphries a $12 mil a year contract in the same offseason they signed Wallace to his deal.





Xile44 said:


> What Notorious said
> Give Humps contract to Crash with more years or something . They could of made it work


Unless I'm mistaken, he had bird years which allowed him to be paid so much.


----------



## Xile44

The trade Was before Joe Johnson. I would take Pierce over JJ anyway.

So than you could have Deron/Bogans/Pierce/Wallace/Lopez

Or idk. I don't like playing armchair manager lol unless I'm playing 2k


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

the trade was before Joe Johnson, but free agency would have been after the trade as well as after they resigned DWill which means they wouldn't have had the money to sign Wallace.


Also lolol @ ESPN.

Lopez over Love, which isn't really that outrageous as Lopez has improved tremendously this season, but still, I'd quite easily take Love over him. 

And then there's:

23. DRose
22. Rondo
21. Wall


Can someone explain that in words to me? Please, for the love of god, explain that to me. In any way possible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

LOL at anyone who even pays attention to ESPN's rankings. They're a joke every year. No need to even pay attention to them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I know their rankings are a joke, but they still have 111 of their basketball "experts" do these. I question why I even go the site as these "experts" are the ones writing their shit. Seriously, how in the fuck do you end up with Wall above Rondo who is above Rose. Wall is not the 21st best player in the NBA and is especially not better than a former MVP. Like, he's not even close. He's finally reaching some of that franchise potential he was supposed to have when drafted, but that doesn't mean it's consistent and it doesn't mean he's better than two injuries superstars and one who is top 5 player when healthy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

ESPN's rankings are a joke every year. I don't even see how someone can view their list with any credibility.

I remember in 2011 after the Finals they had Dirk barely ranked as a top 10 player. And if I'm not mistaken they had Kobe rankde as like #10 that year too.

Let's not get started on how they predict Heat or Cavs or whatever team LeBron is playing on vs. Lakers every year in their Finals predictions.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

How in the hell is Wall ranked higher Rondo & D-Rose? :bosh

Makes no fucking sense at all, Rondo practically carried the Celtics earlier this year, and the Bulls will automatically Championship contenders if Rose would start playing already.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Lol how is Rose gonna handle this huge amount of pressure, coming back, no wonderh e is delaying it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

by being a superstar? this pressure is no different than the pressure that faces any other superstar. seriously, stop with the xcuses.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Me? I wasn't giving him an excuse? I know he is the superstar of this franchise, but he certainly isn't acting like it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Ben McLemore and Victor Oladipo both announced today that they'll be entering the draft this year.

McLemore is a projected top 5 pick while Oladipo is a projected lottery pick.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

First time posting over here in the Sports section ... so uh

Anybody giving my Pacers a glimmer of hope for the Eastern Conference crown? :

Cause if you are you got more faith then me. :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Pacers are just too bad offensively for me to see them going on a deep playoff run.

I see them getting past the 1st round if the Hawks remain the 6th seed, but if the Celtics move up to the 6th seed then I see them as a 1st round. Either way I don't think they'll beat the Knicks, especially without homecourt since they aren't a good road team and their star player struggles on the road.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*


----------



## Xile44

Jay-Z is now a Sports agent. Which means he has to sell his 1/15 share of Nets ownership.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I wonder what NBA players will sign on with Roc Nation Sports. I'll assume a player or two from the Nets or the NY area will sign on.

So far Robinson Cano and Victor Cruz are the only two athletes in any sport to sign on. Allegedly the way the agency will work is that there will be a team of agents to handle the business aspect, like contract negotiations and things of that nature. And Jay will help the players with endorsement deals and stuff along those lines.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Jay-Z is now a Sports agent. Which means he has to sell his 1/15 share of Nets ownership.


I thought that was only if he started signing NBA players?


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> The Pacers are just too bad offensively for me to see them going on a deep playoff run.
> 
> I see them getting past the 1st round if the Hawks remain the 6th seed, but if the Celtics move up to the 6th seed then I see them as a 1st round. Either way I don't think they'll beat the Knicks, especially without homecourt since they aren't a good road team and their star player struggles on the road.


I laughed out loud when you said Celtics, a worse offensive team than the Pacers, would beat them when the Pacers are better in every way.


----------



## Xile44

abrown0718 said:


> I thought that was only if he started signing NBA players?


Woj reported he's now gonna become one for the NBA. Would post link but I'm posting from a phone.

Article is on netsdaily.com

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

lel at all that Brooklyn hype and Jay Z influence on the Nets just to leave them a year after.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> I laughed out loud when you said Celtics, a worse offensive team than the Pacers, would beat them when the Pacers are better in every way.


I guess that's why the Pacers have dominated the Celtics in the season series this year. Oh wait...the Celtics have gotten the better of the Pacers this season each time they played including a blowout victory in Boston and the Celtics coming back from like a 11 point deficit with 2 minutes left to beat the Pacers in Indiana.

But I'm sure the Pacers will be able to turn their game up in the playoffs like they're just oh so capable of doing. Oh wait...


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'm 100% sure that we've established a season series doesn't mean anything when it comes to the playoffs. :kobe8


----------



## Xile44

Reggie Evans already has 8/9 with 6 mins left on the 1st quarter


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> I'm 100% sure that we've established a season series doesn't mean anything when it comes to the playoffs. :kobe8


Yeah. We all know the Pacers will turn it on in the playoffs and dominate like their team and their players have a history of doing. :kobe8


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Knicks clinch their first division title in 19 years


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

^^Next up, getting past the 1st round in the playoffs? :kobe3

Never should have been down by that much in the first place, disappointing.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

WARRIORS! :mark: 

Playoffs, here we come!


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

How do you like your chances against Denver?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Posterizer said:


> How do you like your chances against Denver?


Umm... well... 

I'll say this, David Lee and Andrew Bogut have to play out of their minds to compete with Denver's offensive rebounding capabilities. If they don't match up _at all_, then our advantage from outside (Warriors are the best three-point shooting team in the NBA, Nuggets are the sixth-worst) is rendered practically meaningless over the course of a series. 

Problem is, four of the seven games will be played in Denver. And they're what, 35-3 there this season? Good God. 

But the Warriors can do it! I believe!

/whistles past graveyard


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

if there's any team that can do some magical upset out of nowhere, it's the fucking warriors. :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

#funfacts:

"All season long, the most efficient combination of the four biggest Lakers stars has been Bryant and Gasol -- without Nash and Howard. According to the Elias Sports Bureau, the Bryant-Gasol duo is plus 18.8 points per 48 minutes, almost double the second-best combo of Bryant, Howard and Nash."

Not only that but the team does much when Kobe and Pau play the two man game in a triangle like set, not Howard/Kobe, not Howard/Nash, not Nash/Howard, and not Nash/Kobe. Kobe and Pau. Those two are our best two offensive weapons, yes, Pau is still better than Dwight on offense and could still be the best low post big man in the league if given the chance to work in the post like Kobe, not Pringles, allowed Pau to do against the Hornets. I watch the second half, missed the first, but from what I saw we were most effective when Pau was going low post, instead of long mid ranges which Pringles gives him. What I liked even more was in the fourth Pau got the ball wide open for a long two and instead of shooting he passed it off and got in the post again. That's what we need. And what we really need is a new coach that can capitalize on Pau's offensive abilities.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> #funfacts:
> 
> "All season long, the most efficient combination of the four biggest Lakers stars has been Bryant and Gasol -- without Nash and Howard. According to the Elias Sports Bureau, the Bryant-Gasol duo is plus 18.8 points per 48 minutes, almost double the second-best combo of Bryant, Howard and Nash."
> 
> Not only that but the team does much when Kobe and Pau play the two man game in a triangle like set, not Howard/Kobe, not Howard/Nash, not Nash/Howard, and not Nash/Kobe. Kobe and Pau. Those two are our best two offensive weapons, yes, Pau is still better than Dwight on offense and could still be the best low post big man in the league if given the chance to work in the post like Kobe, not Pringles, allowed Pau to do against the Hornets. I watch the second half, missed the first, but from what I saw we were most effective when Pau was going low post, instead of long mid ranges which Pringles gives him. What I liked even more was in the fourth Pau got the ball wide open for a long two and instead of shooting he passed it off and got in the post again. That's what we need. And what we really need is a new coach that can capitalize on Pau's offensive abilities.


Mike D'antoni isn't a big man coach, that's where the majority of the problem lies in the Lakers offence. It's good that he moved away from the Nash/Howard pick and roll, but Like you said he has got to get Gasol in position that he can be as effective as possible with the rock.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

if anyone hasn`t realized I`m actually a legit huge fan of Pau. I know what he`s capable of and he is still capable of those things, it is the system that has ruined him, not his own regression. That`s offense btw, he`s a slow moving easy to crumble wall on defense now-a-days, but if Dwight took the majority of the defensive load while Pau got the offensive load we would be golden. Quite like the Nash and Kobe role switch they did midseason, we need the same role switch between Pau and Dwight in order to be most effective. I really hate seeing us be this pathetic, this isn`t 2005-2007, this isn`t prime Kobe, and he shouldn`t be expected to do this much.

I still find it amusing that literally no one in this thread gives the man any praise for what he`s being doing lately though. He could be all up on HGH, but playing entire fucking games with INJURIES is just pure insanity from my point of view, especially with the number he puts up.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Posterizer said:


> ^^Next up, getting past the 1st round in the playoffs? :kobe3


1 thing at a time, although I do like our chances against the C's


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The bulls fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

If Luol Deng, who's averaging close to 40 MPG for the WHOLE season while playing with an injured wrist the entire year isn't getting any praise...why should anyone go out of their way to praise Kobe?


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> If Luol Deng, who's averaging close to 40 MPG for the WHOLE season while playing with an injured wrist the entire year isn't getting any praise...why should anyone go out of their way to praise Kobe?


Luol has averaged 39.2 MPG and missed 7 games this season.

Kobe has averaged 38.4 and missed 2 games this season.

Deng is on his ninth season.

Kobe is on his seventh. 

Deng has played 2742 minutes.

Kobe has played 2920 minutes. 

please don't tell me you were actually serious. Kobe has played through injures for WHOLE seasons as well, and that's wihtout missing games, this isn't exactly the first time, but at this age and this many years in it's rather impressive.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> if there's any team that can do some magical upset out of nowhere, it's the fucking warriors. :side:


*cue 2007 first round playoff footage and me climbing to the top of the nearest building* :sad:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

So what do you want?

People to dickride Kobe throughout the whole thread to praise him just because he's playing 40+ on a fringe playoff team and he's old?

There are other players that play more minutes per game and/or more minutes overall than Kobe that get no praise. Kobe isn't special. No one in here was praising Monta Ellis when he was averaging 40+ MPG for entire seasons when he played for the Warriors. Luol Deng has led the league in minutes per game for the past two seasons with torn ligaments in his wrist, he gets no praise. If those players aren't getting praised, there's no need for people to go out of their way to praise Kobe. You're just being a fanboy.

I'm not saying Kobe playing those minutes at his age isn't impressive but that doesn't mean people in this thread need to praise him for playing high minutes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> So what do you want?
> 
> People to dickride Kobe throughout the whole thread to praise him just because he's playing 40+ on a fringe playoff team and he's old?
> 
> There are other players that play more minutes per game and/or more minutes overall than Kobe that get no praise. Kobe isn't special. No one in here was praising Monta Ellis when he was averaging 40+ MPG for entire seasons when he played for the Warriors. Luol Deng has led the league in minutes per game for the past two seasons with torn ligaments in his wrist, he gets no praise. If those players aren't getting praised, there's need for people to go out of their way to praise Kobe. You're just being a fanboy.


Eh, it's not even worth a mention? Pretty sure I've praised both Noah and Deng for playing with injuries and carrying the bulls while and Rose is out. Not pretty sure, I'm 100% sure and I've done it multiple times. I also remember thinking highly of Monta playing 48 minutes a couple of times a couple of years ago. I consider it praise worthy and do praise any player that does it. 

I also didn't even say dickride, but it's not even worth a mention, like come on.

I don't praise players in their mid twenties who average 40 plus minutes. Kobe did this too, with injuries once again, during 2005-2007. He's averaged 40+ minutes 5 times in his career. Deng never has.

but you're right, any other athlete could go and just the entire whole games with injuries. Nothing special, not whatsoever. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

OMG DID YOU GUY SEES KOBE PLAYING 45 MINUTES THE OTHER DAY WHILE SHOOTING 5-18 ON THE 8TH SEEDED LAKERS! AND KOBE IS 34 TOO!

KOBE KOBE KOBE

:mark: :mark: :mark: :kobe :kobe2 :kobe3 :kobe4 :kobe5 :kobe6 :kobe7 :kobe8 :kobe9























happy now?


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The thing that's keeping me from praising him for playing an entire game is that the Lakers would likely be better off with him on the bench. :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

We should just praise Luol Deng anyway.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



The Lady Killer said:


> *cue 2007 first round playoff footage and me climbing to the top of the nearest building* :sad:


Oh hell yeah. 

Erm, sorry. 

You guys have done well recently, though...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


>


I wonder how many Dallas fans nearly committed suicide after this before their Title win last year :


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I was def on suicide watch between 2006-2011


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Rough time for DIRK. Backdoor swept by Wade and the refs in 06 and then leads his team to 67 wins in the season only to lose in the 1st round.

#FunFact: Dirk Nowitzki was the only MVP in NBA history to not make it past the 1st round in his MVP season.

That's ok though because DIRK made up for it in 2011 :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Yeah that was a tough year to be a fan. So many highs and lows (the lows being super low). DIRK was on a mission not to let that happen again in 2011, though. :hb


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> OMG DID YOU GUY SEES KOBE PLAYING 45 MINUTES THE OTHER DAY WHILE SHOOTING 5-18 ON THE 8TH SEEDED LAKERS! AND KOBE IS 34 TOO!
> 
> KOBE KOBE KOBE
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :kobe :kobe2 :kobe3 :kobe4 :kobe5 :kobe6 :kobe7 :kobe8 :kobe9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy now?



you're right, I should be more like you and constantly berate my team all the time. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

It's a pretty simple concept for me. If my team is playing like shit I will admit they're playing like shit and bash them for it. If they're playing well, I'll praise them and speak highly of them.

I couldn't care less if anyone else on here doesn't praise a Celtics player or whatever.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Funny that Rip Hamilton returned last night. I was just telling a friend yesterday in class that I had no idea when he would return. Then he returns. Anyways, I saw a video of Rose dunking off of his left leg this morning. He's looking good. I want the Bulls to rest Deng and Noah as much as they can the rest of the way. Give Butler more minutes.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Quite a game the Magic and Bucks played. 3 players with 19+ rebounds.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

who is the Pistons' head coach? They need to fire him if he doesn't agree to play Drummond 34+ minutes next season each game. Him and Monroe together is fucking amazing and he's amazing by himself. 10/11 today is just nuts. Those free throws though...smh.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

*Vucevic:* 30 points, 20 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal
*Harris: *30 points, 19 rebounds, 5 assists

TOBIAS IS SO FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Tobias Harris is totally boss. 30 points and 19 rebounds. Orlando really got a gem in him from that trade with the Bucks. Fitting this game was against them too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

VUCEVIC is the first player in Magic history to have a 30 point, 20 rebound game.

Wow that's pretty great. I find it shocking that Shaq & Dwight never had one while playing for the Magic though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

...He's better than them, dude.

SO PUMPED for the future.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

doesn't the future always involve you losing another superstar center?


and who called this shit from BEFORE THE SEASON. brandon said he would compete with Ayon for minutes, HA. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I smell the jell, bro. umad that LA will be irrelevant once Kobe retires and Orlando will be on their upswing?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Pretty jelly of Tobias Harris tbh.

But I'm sure Doc Rivers would've buried him on the bench just like Skiles and co. did in Milwaukee.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Brandon did I or did I not call VUCEVIC before everyone else? Did I also not continue to support him when GA said that he was just a product of Big Baby's injury. :kobe

and jelly? I must have forgot to add in the part of where all great Magic centers go...:kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

No, you didn't. You drafted him then DROPPED HIM for DERRICK ROSE, ya fuckin' moron.


----------



## Xile44

Fucking Lilard has 17/7 in the 1st quarter alone


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



WWF said:


> No, you didn't. You drafted him then DROPPED HIM for DERRICK ROSE, ya fuckin' moron.


LEL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



WWF said:


> No, you didn't. You drafted him then DROPPED HIM for DERRICK ROSE, ya fuckin' moron.


I dropped him in December or really late November. I stated that I liked him and wouldn't have dropped him if I realized Patterson was on my fucking team and said it was my biggest mistake. I said he wasn't a product of big baby being injured. 

In that draft I said Waiters would be a better fantasy player to have than Beal and before he got injured he was proving me right.

I "reached" for Lillard before anyone else because I believed. 

I drafted Asik when no one wanted him.

I drafted Marion when everyone thought he was done.

I drafted Vucevic after you told me he probably would fight for minutes.

I spot talent ******, just admit. I believed Drummond when you guys didn't just like the rest of these guys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Waiters and Beal put up similar numbers throughout the entire year. They both average around the same amount of points on around the same shooting percentages, Waiters averages more assists but Beal averages more rebounds, they around average the same amount of steals, blocks and turnovers. And it's been like that pretty much the whole year.

You drafted Lillard in like the 8th round man, would hardly call that a reach. Same with Asik. I would've drafted Asik earlier if I wasn't under the impression that he was gonna drop some more.

Vucevic was fighting for minutes at first, pretty sure him & Ayon were competing for the starting center spot during training camp.

Yeah I began hyping Drummond up shortly after he was drafted. Drummond was terrible in college but after I saw him in the Summer League I knew he would have more success in the NBA which I'm so far right about.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Waiters and Beal put up similar numbers throughout the entire year. They both average around the same amount of points on around the same shooting percentages, Waiters averages more assists but Beal averages more rebounds, they around average the same amount of steals, blocks and turnovers. And it's been like that pretty much the whole year.
> 
> You drafted Lillard in like the 8th round man, would hardly call that a reach. Same with Asik. I would've drafted Asik earlier if I wasn't under the impression that he was gonna drop some more.
> 
> Vucevic was fighting for minutes at first, pretty sure him & Ayon were competing for the starting center spot during training camp.
> 
> Yeah I began hyping Drummond up shortly after he was drafted. Drummond was terrible in college but after I saw him in the Summer League I knew he would have more success in the NBA which I'm so far right about.


The point was I was laughed at when I said Waiters should go before Beal as if it was some outrageous thing. Instead I got Waiters in the second last round.

I drafted Lillard in round 7 before a bunch of more proven players. I'm clearly not the only one who knew Lillard was going to be successful, but it was still a reach as he was projected to go much later and his ADP was a lot lower too I believe.

I could have drafted Ayon at the position too, as he was the one being touted as the next big thing for the Magic iirc with Howard gone, but I went with good ol' Vucevic. 

I began hyping up Drummond before the draft. COME AT ME. He was a freak athlete with loads of potential.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Well let's see...Beal was the 3rd pick of the draft and was generally more highly thought of while Waiters was considered a huge reach at the 4th pick for the Cavs. Is it really shocking that you were laughed at for picking Waiters over Beal? Especially considering how bad and out of shape Waiters looked in the summer league and training camp.

Ok yeah you picked Vucevic over Ayon. But it's not like you called him playing as great as he is now. I know that for a fact considering you dropped him halfway through the season.

Pretty sure it was common knowledge that Drummond was a freak athlete with high potential. But considering how he was disappointing in college, plus you have the comparisons to the previous center to come out of Connecticut in Hasheem Thabeet who was also considered a great athlete with high potential who flamed out in the NBA...there were a lot of skeptics and it was justified for the most part.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Well let's see...Beal was the 3rd pick of the draft and was generally more highly thought of while Waiters was considered a huge reach at the 4th pick for the Cavs. Is it really shocking that you were laughed at for picking Waiters over Beal? Especially considering how bad and out of shape Waiters looked in the summer league and training camp.
> 
> Ok yeah you picked Vucevic over Ayon. But it's not like you called him playing as great as he is now. I know that for a fact considering you dropped him halfway through the season.
> 
> Pretty sure it was common knowledge that Drummond was a freak athlete with high potential. But considering how he was disappointing in college, plus you have the comparisons to the previous center to come out of Connecticut in Hasheem Thabeet who was also considered a great athlete with high potential who flamed out in the NBA...there were a lot of skeptics and it was justified for the most part.


Yeah, and I was right about my analysis. I said Waiters would be given a larger opportunity with the Cavs as they had less depth and they weren't playing for the playoffs like the Wizards so he had a larger margin for error.

I said Vucevic playing amazing was no fluke when he was going HAM early in the season and also said it wasn't just a product of injuries to the Magic's front court. I dropped him for Rose because of some dumb report I believed that Flex posted. lolme, I was retard for that, but that doesn't I mean I didn't think he was great, he was just the worst person on my team, or at least I thought until I realized I still had Patterson on my team.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Honestly, who wouldn't have picked up Rose after those return hype videos and all the talk of coming back at the All-Star Break.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

A significant factor to Beal struggling like he did off the gate was John Wall being injured. And I think theory is backed up by the fact that his numbers, especially shooting numbers shot up significantly after the return of Wall.

As far as Vucevic goes, he didn't really start put up numbers like he is now until like December but once again. Not many people, including you, predicted Vucevic would have played as well as he has now. Just because you felt Vucevic putting up those numbers after the fact wasn't a fluke doesn't change that.


Changing the topic...lolblazers


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Changing the topic...lolblazers


Down by 2 witn Hickson, Matthews and Batum out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Lakers are on like a 23-9 run. When I made that post they were on like a 12-2 run.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

lolkobe, 14-25 with 45 points, 8 boards, 5 assists, 3 steals, 4 blocks, with only one turnover while playing the whole game, clearly the guy doesn't realize that Deng and Monta can do this every damn night.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah let's nitpick this game like he wasn't shooting like 39% in his previous 5 before this game.

I really don't understand why you keep crying because people aren't praising Kobe like you want them to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

no, now I'm just laughing at you for being idiotic. Those games he shot poorly in were also the games where he was averaging a triple double, but let's ignore that because he shot poorly. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Ugh I'm not about to get into this.

Kobe is the best player in the league and it isn't even close. There settled.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

lolno. You were mocking him for his poor shooting percentage while ignoring the fact he was averaging a triple double. 

oh and btw, the best player in the league always has his near triple doubles while playing 40+ minutes hyped a shit load and repeatedly whenever he does it. :lelbron


----------



## Notorious

The best player in the league is Kobe. Lol at bringing LeBron into this. What a moron :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nah, I really want to hear your opinion on this. You say Kobe shouldn't be praised for doing things that Deng(and others do) does even though Deng is praised and earned a lot of credit for the Bulls' success this season, but when Kobe does it you act as if other players don't receive any praise and that Kobe should get the same treatment even though the first half is untrue. :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Kobe Bryant's line tonight: 48 minutes played, 47 points scored, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 3 steals.

VINO


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

nah man, Deng could do that in his sleep.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:kobe8


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I bow down to the Black Mamba. 47 points in 48 minutes. He always shows up in Portland too. I dont ever remember a bad game from Kobe in Portland. Exactly why I picked him for my fantasy games. Lol...


----------



## Zen

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

If any teams can edn the Knicks streak it's the Bulls. :bron3


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Posterizer said:


> If any teams can edn the Knicks streak it's the Bulls. :bron3


And they're going to. The highest healthy player on the Knicks team is Steve Novak and they're up against one of the best teams in rebounding category. Easy money on Bulls (And I'm a Knicks fan).


----------



## Notorious

Red Viper said:


> Nah, I really want to hear your opinion on this. You say Kobe shouldn't be praised for doing things that Deng(and others do) does even though Deng is praised and earned a lot of credit for the Bulls' success this season, but when Kobe does it you act as if other players don't receive any praise and that Kobe should get the same treatment even though the first half is untrue. :kobe


I never said Kobe shouldn't be praised at all. My whole thing is you've made multiple posts complaining because no one in this thread was praising Kobe when there's other players who do the same thing but aren't constantly being praised for it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Posterizer said:


> If any teams can edn the Knicks streak it's the Bulls. :bron3


:rose1 :rose1

This would have been a perfect game for D-Rose to come back too


----------



## Tater

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Lakers/Blazers game was a really fun watch. That kid Lillard ain't no joke. In the two times I have seen him this season, I have been extremely impressed.

I'm not going to bother with Kobe's 47 or Dwight's 20/10... this game was decided by Pau's damned near trip dub and shockingly enough, Steve "little white guy" Blake's clutch rebounding.

Yeah, yeah, it was against the Blazers... whatever. It was quite the entertaining game to watch.

Nash is expected back/hopeful for Friday against the Warriors and Metta is getting back into the flow of things. We have not often seen the Lakers at full strength this season. If they can somehow miraculously make the pieces fit... well, we'll see.



BTW... MWP's recent 1 1/2 week return from a 6 week injury makes Rose like even more of a giant fucking pussy. Say what you will about Metta but that guy cares about his team and will go whatever minutes he can give to help his team. He's not ready to be back in the starting lineup and playing full minutes yet but he got his ass out there and gave 14 minutes. How about you, Derrick *the giant fucking pussy* Rose? Think you can manage 14 minutes? No? I thought not. Pussy.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Tater said:


> BTW... MWP's recent 1 1/2 week return from a 6 week injury makes Rose like even more of a giant fucking pussy. Say what you will about Metta but that guy cares about his team and will go whatever minutes he can give to help his team. He's not ready to be back in the starting lineup and playing full minutes yet but he got his ass out there and gave 14 minutes. How about you, Derrick *the giant fucking pussy* Rose? Think you can manage 14 minutes? No? I thought not. Pussy.







:rose2 :rose2


----------



## Tater

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Dragonballfan said:


> :rose2 :rose2


Yeah. Like I said. Giant Fucking Pussy.


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*






This was four days ago. There was another video of him doing it before the Toronto game a couple days ago, but it was taken down from youtube. :side:


----------



## Notorious

Metta is a dumbass not some fucking warrior. I dont understand this thinking from sports fans. Rushing yourself back from injury like Metta did doesn't make you special. Just because rushes himself back and returns early instead of sitting out until he's healed, doesn't mean he's more of a leader than the other.

And this really has nothing to do with Rose IMO. This goes for all sports.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

LOL Metta is already back? Misdiagnosis or what?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

All-NBA team predictions?

1st team I've got CP3/Harden/LeBron/Durant/Duncan
2nd team I've got Parker/Kobe/Melo/Lee/Noah
3rd team I've got Westbrook/Wade/George/Z-Bo/Lopez


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I'll go with:

1st Team: Paul/Kobe/Lebron/Melo/Noah
2nd Team: Parker/Harden/Durant/Lee/Duncan
3rd Team: Westbrook/Wade/George/Aldridge/Lopez


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Harden & Kobe and Melo & Durant were pretty tough choices for me.

Can't go wrong with either one really. But I'm sure when the actual voting takes place Durant and Kobe will get the nod and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Im 100% sure that Harden wont get NBA first team and he is nowhere close to deserving it. Yes I realize he puts up the same stats on Kobe, while also playing one of the fastest paced teams in the league that wouldnt know what defense looks like if they saw it. Just straight shootouts. 

1st team: CP3, Westbrook, Durant, Lebron, Marc Gasol
2nd team: Parker, Kobe, Melo, Duncan, Noah
3rd team: Harden, Wade, Geroge, Horford, Lopez

1st D Team: CP3, Tony Allen, Lebron, Duncan, Noah
2nd team: Westbrook, Iggy, Deng, KG, Hibbert

MVP: Lebron
DPOY: Noah
MIP: Harden or Curry
Sixth Man; JR Smith
ROY: Lillard
Coach of the year: THIBS


----------



## Aid

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I think the scoring title winner will get the first team nod, and I think Melo will win it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

How are Melo and Durant even comparable? :lmao

Durant plays alongside another top 10 player and yet his stats are still better across the board and by quite a bit in everything but scoring. Durant is also the better defender, even with Anthony somewhat improvement this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Paul George should be an All-NBA 1st defense. No doubt about it. There hasn't been a better wing in the NBA defensively this season.

The Rockets are an average, run of the mill defense in the NBA. Ranked 16th overall. The Lakers are the #20 ranked defense. I'm really not understand why you're using the Rockets defense as a reason to penalize Harden.

All-Defensive 1st Team: CP3, Bradley, George, LeBron, Noah
All-Defensive 2nd Team: Conley, TA, Deng, KG, Hibbert

MVP: LeBron
DPOY: Paul George or Noah
MIP: Harden
6MOY: J.R. Swish
ROY: Lilard
COTY: Spoelstra


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Notorious said:


> Paul George should be an All-NBA 1st defense. No doubt about it. There hasn't been a better wing in the NBA defensively this season.
> 
> The Rockets are an average, run of the mill defense in the NBA. Ranked 16th overall. The Lakers are the #20 ranked defense. I'm really not understand why you're using the Rockets defense as a reason to penalize Harden.
> 
> All-Defensive 1st Team: CP3, Bradley, George, LeBron, Noah
> All-Defensive 2nd Team: Conley, TA, Deng, KG, Hibbert
> 
> MVP: LeBron
> DPOY: Paul George or Noah
> MIP: Harden
> 6MOY: J.R. Swish
> ROY: Lilard
> COTY: Spoelstra



Im nearly positive that the Rockets play in one of the fastest paced teams in the league, that was my knock on him, moreso than his defense, which is why I said theyre commonly in shootouts. Kobe can still play great defensively but doesnt seem to have the energy to do it both on offense and defense and it is quite clear which one he is has chosen, which is sad since his defense is terrible this year.

Not that it matters, Westbrook is far better on the defensive end than both of them, is the top scoring PG in the league, and his assists and playmaking has been great this season as well. He deserves it more than both of them imo for his all around play.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

MVP: LeBron
DPOY: LeBron
MIP: LeBron
6MOY: J.R. Smith
ROY: Lilard
COTY: Spoelstra

Nicest player in the league: LeBron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Has Westbrook even had a better season than Tony Parker in all honesty?

Westbrook: 23.4 PPG on 44/32/80 shooting, 7.5 APG, 5.4 RPG, 1.8 SPG, 3.3 TO, better defensively
Parker: 20.6 PPG on 53/35/84 shooting, 7.5 APG, 3.0 RPG, 0.8 SPG, 2.5 TO, better playmaking


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Tony really isnt that much of a superior playmaker, rather the Spurs just play in a great passing system. They have great ball movement all around and believe in finding the open man and letting him shoot. 

Those percentages are pretty nutty though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

But if you factor in the Spurs great ball movement you also have to factor in the amount of bad shots and bad decisions Westbrook makes compared to Parker's.

They've both had really good seasons. Shall be interesting to see how it turns out. Based on the recent history of the All-NBA voters it'll probably end up like:

CP3 & Kobe on 1st team, Wade & Westbrook on 2nd, Parker & Harden on 3rd team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:lmao I just laughed my ass off seeing an ESPN analyst say that Lebron joined the 50/40/90 club. One day I hope for a future where there is no ESPN and we have real analysts that actually know what the fuck theyre talking about. There is like 7 good ones out there and that is just a shame.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Gotta stay away from ESPN, man. They're full of a bunch of idiots.

Speaking of 50/40/90 though, looking at the stats it looks like Durant, Nash and Jose Calderon will be the only 50/40/90 players this season. Kind of funny how Stephen Curry shoots a higher percentage from three than he does from the field.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nash does it again. :hb


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Red Viper said:


> :lmao I just laughed my ass off seeing an ESPN analyst say that Lebron joined the 50/40/90 club. One day I hope for a future where there is no ESPN and we have real analysts that actually know what the fuck theyre talking about. There is like 7 good ones out there and that is just a shame.


I'm gonna guess you read their All NBA first team post and are talking about this comment, no?



> LeBron James. His season has been so good we're all almost out of adjectives. He has been astonishing, phenomenal, mind-blowing, whatever. He's the MVP by a gargantuan margin, which is insane because the second-best player in the league averaged 28 points and joined the 50/40/90 Club.


If so, lol LRN2READ.


----------



## Xile44

Yes. Nets plan on doing an all Blackout in the Playoffs. Hope it works

Jay Z"s new song Open Letter talks about how he would of brought Nets to Brooklyn for free, and he is still keeping his seat despite reports that he has to sell his minor share.

Still gonna be loyal to the Nets


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Yeah I heard about the blackout playoffs plan when I was watching The Association yesterday. Am pretty interested to see what kind of playoff crowd Brooklyn will have.


I can't believe Chicago is letting the Knicks get away with starting Chris Copeland at center.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Does NY even 2?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

They live and die by the three.

Which is a recipe for disaster in the playoffs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Who is this guy wearing the mask and #32 for Chicago? I've never seen him before.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Joel said:


> Who is this guy wearing the mask and #32 for Chicago? I've never seen him before.


Rip Hamilton


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Yes. Nets plan on doing an all Blackout in the Playoffs. Hope it works
> 
> Jay Z"s new song Open Letter talks about how he would of brought Nets to Brooklyn for free, and he is still keeping his seat despite reports that he has to sell his minor share.
> 
> *Still gonna be loyal to the Nets*


Where was this loyalty in 2002?

I ain't hard to find you catch me front and center
At the Knick game, big chain in all my splendor
Next to Spike if you pan left to right
I own Madison Square, catch me at the fight


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Takers Revenge said:


> Rip Hamilton


Surely not. He doesn't play. He's always injured. That can't be him.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Fuck off Nate

Deng :lmao, I see you Joe Crawford!


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Joel said:


> Surely not. He doesn't play. He's always injured. That can't be him.


Ahhh. Well, I see what's going on. I should have recognized you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Xile44

Ether said:


> Where was this loyalty in 2002?
> 
> I ain't hard to find you catch me front and center
> At the Knick game, big chain in all my splendor
> Next to Spike if you pan left to right
> I own Madison Square, catch me at the fight


Nowhere. But when you have a chance to bring a team to Brooklyn, you can't blame him for switching.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The First round is going to be dope

Miami-Bucks
Knicks-Boston
Indiana-Atlanta
Nets-Bulls
OKC-LAL (hopefully)
Spurs-Houston
Denver-Golden State
LAC-Memphis

Every series has the potential to go at least 6 games besides Heat/Bucks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Indiana-Atlanta is the only series that I probably won't care about.

I think Miami vs. Milwaukee will surprise some people. The Bucks have played the Heat close over the last couple of years, I would be legit shocked if the Bucks win more than one game but I see this series being similar to Bulls vs. Pacers from 2011. Series ends in 5 but every game is relatively close despite most expecting it to be a massacre.

At first I was hoping for OKC vs. Houston in the playoffs but I don't know if I want to watch a Durant/Harden free throw fest for 6-7 games.

Denver vs. Golden State looks to be :mark:


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nate Robinson is a lame

I hope Brooklyn win the series so I don't have to see him for awhile


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

yeah, him and boozer spazzing over an and 1

:StephenA2


----------



## Xile44

Could be Nets vs Hawks. Hawks take 5th if Chi loses tonight

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Im always amused when people refer to the Melo era with the Nuggets considering the Mela Era never had a team has deep and as good as this one. Melo has the perfect set of supporting cast with the Knicks and yet I still find it hard to believe he will make it past the second round, while Denver seems impossible to stop at home so I find it possible for them to make it to the WCF if they steal a road game in the second round.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Xile44 said:


> Could be Nets vs Hawks. Hawks take 5th if Chi loses tonight
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Ugh the Hawks are just so boring. Really the most boring perennial playoff team that I can think of all my years of watching the NBA.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Ether said:


> Nate Robinson is a lame
> 
> I hope Brooklyn win the series so I don't have to see him for awhile


Well you're seeing plenty of him tonight.

NATE


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:lmao at this ****** doing the discount double check

https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=nate robinson ******&src=typd

this lame is getting violated on twitter :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Carmelo is always crying about shit. So mentally weak.

I hope KG fucks his head up when we play the Knicks in the playoffs :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

KG, sigh. That's the main reason I'm mad we cut Kurt Thomas, he would have checked KG. All of our goons are gone/injured, JR Smith sizing up KG would be :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Melo has been off all night, oh well. His hot streak had to end sometime


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Ether said:


> KG, sigh. That's the main reason I'm mad we cut Kurt Thomas, he would have checked KG. All of our goons are gone/injured, JR Smith sizing up KG would be :lmao


Kurt has to get surgery so he wasn't playing again anyway

praying Kmart's ankle isn't too bad


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Kidd has been off all game, fuck.

LMAO at Shump locking up Nate


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

The Knicks could probably get away with their extremely small lineup against the Celtics. Wouldn't work against Indiana though.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Nate Robinsons lame ass lost

:jay2
:jay2
:jay2
:jay2
:jay2 :jay2 :jay2 :jay2


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

:lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Why are Knick fans so mad at Nate Robinson?

Because he's been talking shit to Knick players during the game? Like Knick players haven't/don't do the same to other players?


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

I don't like Nate Robinson in general, even on the Knicks I always thought he was a chucker and he's a big part of the reason the dunk contest got ruined.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Why would Nate be the blame?

I think Dwight Howard should get more blame than Nate. Dwight with his Superman garbage is what really led to the increase of props and players entering the dunk contest thinking they had to use props in the dunk contest to win. And Blake with the car didn't make it any better.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

He's the biggest gimmick in dunk contest history. He was the winner of imo a bottom 5 dunk contest ever in 2009 (Kryptonate? Fuck off), and *ROBBED* Derozan in 2010, I was pretty salty at that.

And here's this lame again


----------



## Notorious

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

2009 dunk contest wasn't that bad. Much better than 2010.

DeRozan got robbed more by Blake Griffin in 2011 than he did by Nate in 2010. If Nate robbed anyone it was Iggy in 06.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

pretty much what Ether said minus the dunk contest. Didn't like Nate when he was here. Yeah he had his moments, but he was a super chucker and constantly acted the fool


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

Him too, I forgot about that.

I don't remember either dunk contest very well, both can be considered bottom 5 honestly. So forgettable.


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

..................what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

This LAME is torching the Knicks.


----------



## Xile44

Nate is definitely annoying to watch if your playing against him. Taunts after every made buckets


----------



## Ether

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

He's torching us in a relatively meaningless game for us? I'll take that, I have no idea why Melo is even in the game still. We have the second seed locked up anyway, and even if Indiana do catch us, I'll take the matchup with Atlanta over Boston 10/10 times

Chris Copeland playing center :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*



Ether said:


> He's torching us in a relatively meaningless game for us? I'll take that, I have no idea why Melo is even in the game still. We have the second seed locked up anyway, and even if Indiana do catch us, I'll take the matchup with Atlanta over Boston 10/10 times
> 
> Chris Copeland playing center :lmao



Chicago/New York games never matter, as Knicks will forever be Bulls' bitch


----------



## ABrown

*Re: ''Danny Ainge needs to shut the fuck up and manage his own team.''*

and...game.

At least now we can focus on resting guys instead of focusing on a streak


----------



## Ether

*Re: NATE*


----------



## Joel

*Re: NATE*



Ether said:


>


That was a good game. Annoying result, but good game.

We had to let you win one. Didn't want to embarrass you so bad season sweep you :side:


----------



## Stall_19

It's pretty impressive Durant is losing the scoring title by the smallest of margins and he DOESN'T EVEN TAKE THE MOST SHOTS ON HIS OWN TEAM! Damn, this team would have been much much better if they traded Westbrook instead of Harden.


----------



## Notorious

Ugh, I hate Ibaka.


----------



## Ether

Heard Mark Jackson cried when the Warriors clinched their playoff spot, well deserved. Turned this team around, amazing really.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Chicago Bulls vs Undertaker at WrestleMania 30.

Book it.


----------



## ABrown

James White needs minutes (preferably major) starting tomorrow but knowing Woodson that won't happen



Ether said:


> Heard Mark Jackson cried when the Warriors clinched their playoff spot, well deserved. Turned this team around, amazing really.












(unless you're Nate...or Curry :side

Yeah happy for MJ. He'd be my pick for COTY


----------



## Ether

abrown0718 said:


> James White needs minutes (preferably major) starting tomorrow but knowing Woodson that won't happen


I'll be angry if he starts Melo, the combo of Pringles and him ran STAT to the ground, and he was overusing Chandler too


----------



## Dragonballfan

CHIcagoMade said:


> Chicago Bulls vs Undertaker at WrestleMania 30.
> 
> Book it.


Rip Hamilton would probably suffer an injury during Takers entrance :side:


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Aid

Bulls! Destroyers of streaks!


----------



## Notorious




----------



## ABrown

Notorious said:


>


----------



## Dragonballfan

Notorious said:


>


:bron2 :bron2


----------



## Notorious

abrown0718 said:


>


  

Flashbacks to the days of when the Celtics were elite.


----------



## ABrown

Notorious said:


>












:StephenA2


----------



## Magic

how could anyone hate NATE? what is wrong with you people. :nate


----------



## chronoxiong

So do we need the Bulls to snap the Undertaker's Wrestlemania streak? Make it happen Vince!!!!


----------



## Western Illinois

Once the Bulls get Noah and Rose back the East better watch out. They can make a deep run without Taj I think. Butler is awesome right now. Finally a guy other than Derrick Rose who can attack the rim on the Bulls. He can jump too!


----------



## Ether

:lmao at Kerr doing his best Marv Albert impression

love this commentary team


----------



## El Conquistador

I love Nate's energy, but otherwise, I think he's a clown.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:rose1 :rose1


----------



## PRODIGY

Nate's entertaining for awhile but he's definitely an attention whore.


----------



## Zen

CHICAGO BULLS THE STREAK ENDER.

NATEEEEEEEEE


----------



## slassar136




----------



## Notorious

Yeah Nate's pretty childish. That's what got him traded from Boston. Doc Rivers didn't like him because he played around too much and as you guys put it, acted like a "clown".

It's kind of funny how Shaq exposed Nate in his book. He says that all those "pranks" Nate used to pull on him in Boston were staged and he came up with them. Also said all Nate cared about was how many Twitter followers he had.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

You can tell Thibs doesn't really like Nate.


----------



## Zen

I love Nate's energy he brings to the bulls. Ain't afraid of nobody


----------



## ABrown

Yeah like I said, he has his moments (him dropping 41 off the bench against ATL after being in Dantoni's doghouse being my favorite) and he's fearless, but it aint worth it for all the other nonsense you have to deal with.

He's the short version of bad J.R.


----------



## Notorious

So Miami decides to bring the Big 3 back for tonight's game against the Celtics.

Doc Rivers response? He sits Pierce & KG.

LEL.

But I find it funny how all three players in the Heat's big 3 are suddenly healthy when it's time to play Boston.


----------



## Brye

All that stuff about Nate kinda disappoints me. Always been a big fan of him. :/

NUGGETS


----------



## Ether

Notorious said:


> Yeah Nate's pretty childish. That's what got him traded from Boston. Doc Rivers didn't like him because he played around too much and as you guys put it, acted like a "clown".
> 
> *It's kind of funny how Shaq exposed Nate in his book. He says that all those "pranks" Nate used to pull on him in Boston were staged and he came up with them. Also said all Nate cared about was how many Twitter followers he had.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was hilarious :lmao, loved Shaq's book


----------



## Notorious

Funniest story Shaq told in his book was when he was with the Lakers and he said they used to freestyle on the team bus before games and that Kobe always looked like he wanted to join but never did, and then when Kobe finally started rapping with them they could tell he would go home and write his raps and memorize them instead of him actually freestyling.

Another interesting part is when he talked about during the 2003-04 season when him & Kobe were beefing how he drove up to the Lakers practice facility with the sole intent to beat the shit out of Kobe :lmao


----------



## Ether

Wasn't he gonna fight Riley too? Mourning had to cool him down :lmao


----------



## Notorious

IIRC, he wanted to fight Big Baby too :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Funniest story Shaq told in his book was when he was with the Lakers and he said they used to freestyle on the team bus before games and that Kobe always looked like he wanted to join but never did, and then when Kobe finally started rapping with them they could tell he would go home and write his raps and memorize them instead of him actually freestyling.
> 
> Another interesting part is when he talked about during the 2003-04 season when him & Kobe were beefing how he drove up to the Lakers practice facility with the sole intent to beat the shit out of Kobe :lmao


:lmao Kobe is such a GEEK.


----------



## Zen

Notorious said:


> Funniest story Shaq told in his book was when he was with the Lakers and he said they used to freestyle on the team bus before games and that Kobe always looked like he wanted to join but never did, and then when Kobe finally started rapping with them they could tell he would go home and write his raps and memorize them instead of him actually freestyling.
> 
> Another interesting part is when he talked about during the 2003-04 season when him & Kobe were beefing how he drove up to the Lakers practice facility with the sole intent to beat the shit out of Kobe :lmao


ROLFMAO! :kobe4 :kobe4


----------



## Western Illinois

Notorious said:


> Funniest story Shaq told in his book was when he was with the Lakers and he said they used to freestyle on the team bus before games and that Kobe always looked like he wanted to join but never did, and then when Kobe finally started rapping with them they could tell he would go home and write his raps and memorize them instead of him actually freestyling.
> 
> Another interesting part is when he talked about during the 2003-04 season when him & Kobe were beefing how he drove up to the Lakers practice facility with the sole intent to beat the shit out of Kobe :lmao



Interesting follow-up

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9161188/the-secret-history-kobe-bryant-failed-attempt-rap-career

Also, can't wait to see the Lakers/Warriors game tonight. I haven't seen Steph Curry play as much as I would have liked this season.


----------



## Aid

Kobe sounds like that little brother that always looked up to his older brother and tried to fit in with him, but they would fight often. Kobe is Shaq's Eli. :lol


----------



## Zen




----------



## Notorious

FUTURE dunking on Birdman twice in a row :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

Posterizer said:


>


:shaq :shaq


----------



## Xile44

Fucking D Will is playing like never before. 25/8 on the Pacers in only the first half. Ever since all star break Deron has been playing like a prime PG

Nets are peaking at the right time


----------



## BruiserKC

Right before the end of the season, the Spurs have waived Stephen Jackson. Apparently, he was not playing very well the last few weeks and was becoming a distraction in the locker room as he was losing minutes. Granted, Jackson has always been a basketcase, going back to the brawl in the Palace alongside TPBFKARA, but the decision could come back to bite the Spurs as they are thin enough with Diaw out for at least another month.


----------



## Magic

I guess Kobe is human.  but DENG, he's obviously not human. he would have obviously taken that third leg injury and still played the whole game.


but PAU, that's what I love to see. please do this in the playoffs and by that I mean have him being our main low post offensive presence rather than Dwight.


----------



## Magic

also Curry is a beast. Range is just a word to him as he has no limits.


----------



## Tater

It would have been devastating had that 3/4 heave at the end had it gone in. It was close. The Lakers got lucky tonight. If Kobe can't go against the Spurs on Sunday, they best hope Nash is ready to return.

Pau with the trip dub like a boss. It was a thing of beauty seeing him toss those lobs to Dwight for the dunk.


----------



## Stall_19

Rumor on twitter is that Kobe might have a torn Achilles. Nice job overusing him D'Antoni.


----------



## Magic

Kobe asked to play all those minutes himself and refused to take a break most games. lolkobe though, DENG wouldn't have torn his Achilles tendon.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Watching a Kobe interview, he seems convinced its torn.


----------



## Stall_19

If it is indeed a torn achilles that is a significant fucking injury. He probably will miss next year as well. Does Dwight still sign the extension with Kobe's injury. I'm not sure what teams would have cap space for Howard so I'm not sure.


----------



## Magic

...


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

Hate to see someone get injured, but if he is injured, that may put the Lakers out of the playoffs...if they get in, dont see them doing anything to significant without Kobe.


----------



## Roger Sterling

Kobe will be back sometime next season, he's not missing the whole fucking year...it's Kobe


----------



## Magic

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Hate to see someone get injured, but if he is injured, that may put the Lakers out of the playoffs...if they get in, dont see them doing anything to significant without Kobe.


fuck the fucking playoffs. it doesn't matter.


----------



## Magic

Roger Sterling said:


> Kobe will be back sometime next season, he's not missing the whole fucking year...it's Kobe


Kobe is 34 and will be 35. I really can't even go on with this sentence as I'm sick to my stomach over that injury and the possibility that he might have to retire because of this.


----------



## Ether

Who saw the reporter ask if Kobe would try and play through this injury? What a fucking retard


----------



## Roger Sterling

Losing him is going to blow, especially if Dwight walks away....but Kobe will be back next year, he's not going to go out like that.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Ether said:


> Who saw the reporter ask if Kobe would try and play through this injury? What a fucking retard


Yeah, a lot of the questions were beyond stupid.


----------



## Myst

Kobe... :bron3


----------



## Magic

this was actually really hard for me to watch. he was nearly in tears. I feel so bad for him, he did so much for us this season, through all the shit, and has been playing a ridiculous about of minutes as of late to help us stay in the chase only for it to end like this. for his career to end like this heartbreaking, he deserved to go out in a better way or at least going out by decision rather than injury. :/

and yeah, that reporter asking him if he would even try to play through this was fucking retarded. his answer was just more upsetting. fuck sakes.


notorious is probably going to come in here and say he deserved it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Kobe still gonna come back before Rose tho. :yodawg


----------



## El Barto

Tough break for Kobe. Hate to see anyone go down with an injury. I think he will no doubt try and come back but we've seen the last of the Kobe we used to know IMO.


----------



## Magic

There's nothing I want less than Kobe coming back and not being Kobe. That was what he wanted most, to go out as a still elite player(inb4 not elite) and if he comes back and isn't Kobe than him not coming back at all.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I think ya'll need to chill the fukk out. 

He's probably not going to retire or anything like that. 

Look at Nique in 93 and Hardaway in Miami, they had CAREER YEARS after an ACL tear. 

Kobe is a guy who thrives on motivation and loves proving everybody wrong. He's going to come back harder than ever imo especially with all the modern day resources that's going to help improve his recovery and recovery period. I'm not saying he's going to have a career year or anything ridiculous like that but I wouldn't question his heart and will power. His desire will be there and his skill level is high enough to overcome any regression in his explosion and athleticism.

EDIT: That video was hard to watch. SadBe . I still lol'd at his response to the last question.


----------



## Magic

Kobe is 34 and has played ridiculous amount of minutes in his career, and has to wonder what he'll be coming back to next year if Dwight leaves(or even if he comes back). We were barely in a playoff position this year, what happens if we're not in one next year? What reason does he have to come back? To win some meaningless games? To try again when he's 36? Come on man, be realistic, even if Kobe denies it it is still hard to see him coming back if there really isn't any reason to, especially considering the significance of this injury.


----------



## Roger Sterling

Fire Pringles.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:kobe

He'll come back bro regardless of the state of the franchise just to ensure and let people know he can still ball at a high level. He'll do it to prove the haters wrong. That hate and criticism fuels Kobe's motivation and desire. You underestimate how much of a "fukk you" mentality he has. He's going to have a shit ton of people questioning him now (more than ever) and he lives of this kind of stuff.


----------



## Magic

heh, I'm supposed to be the biggest fan boy here man. I don't want to doubt him or his passion/heart/relentless/etc, but there's only so much you can expect out of him. He's not inhuman.


----------



## Myst

That video was difficult to watch. Very emotional. Sucks that a guy who lives and breathes basketball had to end his season like that. He'll be back though, he's fucking Kobe Bryant.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I'm not saying you should expect him to return to his prime form or anything like that but this injury is just the type of motivation he needs to come back and go harder than ever.


----------



## Magic

I dont want to see a Kobe out there that isn't capable of averaging 20+ points, actually I don't want to see him out there if he can't average 25+ points. Like I said, he isn't Kobe then he shouldn't come back. So many athletes overstay their welcome, don't leave when they should, come back when they shouldn't, even Jordan falls under this criteria.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

You're right but ask yourself why MJ came back in 01 after going out in a perfect finale in 98? Why would he ruin a beautiful picture like his shot in game 6 with a shitstain that was his Wizards run?

It was that motivation and burning desire to go out there and compete with the young guns of the era. He wanted a completely new and different challenge and he didn't fare well but it is what it is. Kobe is going to view this as a challenge just like MJ viewed his Wizards return as a big ass mountain to climb.

And I def. think he'd put up more than 20 a game if he comes back. I don't think he's going to fall off that far.


----------



## El Barto

Poor NBA refs put in all that hard overtime work to give the Lakers their playoff spot back and then Kobe goes down. Those guys are true unsung heroes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kobe isn't going out on an injury. He'll fight, and he'll be back. And he'll be elite. That's just the way Kobe is.


----------



## Magic

eh, I feel bad for the Lakers management team. They have to decide whether or not to amnesty Lakers. Save possibly up to 80 millions, but have to endure the wrath that is the Lakers fan base that is forever unforgiving, especially if another team claimed him.


----------



## Zen

Red Viper said:


> this was actually really hard for me to watch. he was nearly in tears. I feel so bad for him, he did so much for us this season, through all the shit, and has been playing a ridiculous about of minutes as of late to help us stay in the chase only for it to end like this. for his career to end like this heartbreaking, he deserved to go out in a better way or at least going out by decision rather than injury. :/
> 
> and yeah, that reporter asking him if he would even try to play through this was fucking retarded. his answer was just more upsetting. fuck sakes.
> 
> 
> notorious is probably going to come in here and say he deserved it.


Still trying to comprehend this.. Almost teared up watching that, I could really feel his disappointing and sadness.   

Get well.


----------



## Zen

> This is such BS! All the training and sacrifice just flew out the window with one step that I've done millions of times! The frustration is unbearable. The anger is rage. Why the hell did this happen ?!? Makes no damn sense. Now I'm supposed to come back from this and be the same player Or better at 35?!? How in the world am I supposed to do that??
> I have NO CLUE. Do I have the consistent will to overcome this thing? Maybe I should break out the rocking chair and reminisce on the career that
> was. Maybe this is how my book
> ends. Maybe Father Time has defeated me...Then again maybe not! It's 3:30am, my foot feels like dead weight, my head is spinning from the pain meds and I'm wide awake. Forgive my Venting but what's the purpose of social media if I won't bring it to you Real No Image?? Feels good to vent, let it out. To feel as if THIS is the WORST thing EVER! Because After ALL the venting, a real perspective sets in. There are far greater issues/challenges in the world then a torn achilles. Stop feeling sorry for yourself, find the silver lining and get to work with the same belief, same drive and same conviction as ever.
> One day, the beginning of a new career journey will commence. Today is NOT that day.
> "If you see me in a fight with a bear, prey for the bear". Ive always loved that quote. Thats "mamba mentality" we don't quit, we don't cower, we don't run. We endure and conquer.
> I know it's a long post but I'm Facebook Venting LOL. Maybe now I can actually get some sleep and be excited for surgery tomorrow. First step of a new challenge.
> Guess I will be Coach Vino the rest of this season. I have faith in my teammates. They will come thru.
> Thank you for all your prayers and support. Much Love Always.
> Mamba Out


MAMBA PRIDE <3 :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Magic why in the hell would I say Kobe deserved that injury? I've said on multiple occasions that I actually like Kobe, I just hate his dickriding fanboys.. And I would never wish an injury on a player, unless he intentionally injured another player.

Torn Achilles is a really bad injury. That's what Chauncey Billups had last season that kept him out for so long. Same injury Paul Pierce had in 2011 that kept him out for like 7 months. Also same injury that ended Shaq's career.

I would really hate to see Kobe's career end like this. I don't even wanna watch the video. I wouldn't say Kobe's career is over though, I just don't see Kobe of all people going out like this. But he's definitely out for the rest of season and maybe some of next season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

How long is someone normally out from am torn Achilles injury? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

7-11 months if I'm not mistaken.

More severe than a torn ACL.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think Laker fans should give up on making the playoffs just yet. If Nash returns, there's a good chance that they'll play better as a TEAM without Kobe. Emphasis on "As a TEAM." Nash running the show like he did in Phoenix without having to defer to Kobe with Pau and Dwight working the inside-out game.

But it'll be tough regardless. Their last two are at home against the Spurs and Rockets. Two of the premier offensive teams in the league, and it's well-known that the Lakers are an atrocious defensive team. While the Jazz's last two are one at Minnesota and then playing Memphis at home. Which isn't easy either considering the Jazz are a terrible road team and Memphis is much, much better than the Jazz.

With two games left for each team and the Lakers having a one game lead, in order for the Jazz to make the playoffs they have to finish with a better record than the Lakers. So if the Lakers go 2-0 in their last 2, the Jazz are done. If the Lakers go 1-1, then the Jazz must go 2-0. If the Lakers go 0-2 then the Jazz have to go at worst 1-1. Let's not forget that if the Lakers miss the playoffs, the Suns will get their lottery pick. Shall be interesting.


----------



## Aid

:mark: Jimmy Butler!


----------



## Tater

Notorious said:


> I don't think Laker fans should give up on making the playoffs just yet. If Nash returns, there's a good chance that they'll play better as a TEAM without Kobe. Emphasis on "As a TEAM." Nash running the show like he did in Phoenix *without having to defer to Kobe* with Pau and Dwight working the inside-out game.


^^^THIS.

This is what I want to see. Two of the premier big men in the league... some solid role players in Meeks, MWP, Clark, Blake and Jamison... with one of the greatest pure PGs to ever play the game running the show. That's a very different looking team without Kobe hogging the ball. Now, it may not work (it's not like they'll have time to build chemistry) but I am excited to see if they can make the pieces fit.

That is... if Nash is ready to go. Without him, they are probably done for the season. With him... just gotta get in and who knows what happens next.


----------



## El Conquistador

CHEEKY NATE


----------



## obby

(Y)


----------



## Western Illinois

obby said:


> (Y)


Buh Bye


----------



## The Lady Killer

Really don't want to watch that Kobe video :sad:


----------



## Notorious

Trey Burke declares for the draft. Potential #1 pick.

I think if Orlando gets the 1st pick that's who they should pick. Burke/Harkless/Harris/Nicholson/Vucevic is a hell of a young core.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

It's fucking awful that KOBE season is done.


----------



## Zen

Cycloneon said:


> How long is someone normally out from am torn Achilles injury?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Most athletes who suffer from this injury almost always never come back the same.....


----------



## Dub

Time for COACH KOBE to take over.


----------



## Zen




----------



## Sarcasm1

Most of the teams lottery bound don't really need a point guard. I see Magic/Mavs/Jazz the only teams that needs Burke.


----------



## Notorious

Lottery teams that need a point guard: Dallas, Detroit and Orlando. Then you have Sacramento, whereas Isaiah Thomas is a solid starter but I'm sure they wouldn't mind drafting another point guard.

Burke in Detroit would be nasty though. Burke/Monroe/Drummond :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster

Burke isn't going #1 notorious.


----------



## Notorious

I think if Orlando gets the 1st pick he will. I'd still like to see him end up in Detroit though, who I doubt will get the #1 pick.

But I read that Nerlens Noel is still the likely #1 pick despite his injury.


----------



## Brye

I think it's a horrible idea for Nerlens to enter the draft.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Magic why in the hell would I say Kobe deserved that injury? I've said on multiple occasions that I actually like Kobe, I just hate his dickriding fanboys.. And I would never wish an injury on a player, unless he intentionally injured another player.


oh so you didn't say you wished Kobe tore his ACL last year after Rubio tore his? I just imagined that? ***** please.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I did say that as I believed that Kobe free-arming Rubio on that play is what caused his ACL tear. Hence where I said I would never wish injury on a player unless I felt he injured another player. Also I was trolling on the majority of things I said about Kobe after the Rubio injury but whatever. I'll pretend like I'm happy Kobe got hurt yesterday so that can please you.



Pierre McDunk said:


> I think it's a horrible idea for Nerlens to enter the draft.


Why? Kentucky has the #1 and 2 ranked centers coming in next season plus they already have another high ranked center already at Kentucky in Willie Cauley-Stein. It would be in Nerlen's best interests to come to the NBA now, especially since he's the #1 guy. He's a lot like Drummond. Raw offensively, but great defensively and highly athletic.


----------



## Brye

Notorious said:


> Yeah I did say that as I believed that Kobe free-arming Rubio on that play is what caused his ACL tear. Hence where I said I would never wish injury on a player unless I felt he injured another player. Also I was trolling on the majority of things I said about Kobe after the Rubio injury but whatever. I'll pretend like I'm happy Kobe got hurt yesterday so that can please you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Kentucky has the #1 and 2 ranked centers coming in next season plus they already have another high ranked center already at Kentucky in Willie Cauley-Stein. It would be in Nerlen's best interests to come to the NBA now, especially since he's the #1 guy. He's a lot like Drummond. Raw offensively, but great defensively and highly athletic.


Knew Kentucky had a nasty recruiting season, didn't know they had the top centers coming in though. I just knew they had the Harrison brothers and Young. But I figure coming off an ACL tear it might be better for him to spend a little more time down in Kentucky. No rush. But if he's going to be competing for time, he might as well go.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah their recruiting class next season is the greatest ever. I was wrong about the centers though.

They have the #1 PG, #1 SG, #2 SG, #1 PF and #5 PF all coming in. Plus they already have Willie Cauley-Stein and Alex Poythress staying there from this season who were both projected lottery picks for the draft and Andrew Wiggins the #1 overall player might sign there, he still hasn't made his decision.


----------



## Brye

Jesus fuck, that's an insane recruiting class. It's funny because Sam Malone, on their bench, played against my high school will be playing with all those guys.


----------



## Magic

Wiggins will go to Florida and take down Kentucky by himself in the NCAA tournament. :WIGGINS


----------



## Notorious

Kentucky is going to be crazy good next year. If Wiggins commits there they'll be like the 2011 squad on steroids. Hell they might without Wiggins.

Good thing Wiggins doesn't want to go to Florida :brady2


----------



## Sarcasm1

Seminoles is the only Florida school Wiggins has interest in.


----------



## TKOK

Sucks that Kobe got hurt. Never thought i'd say that.


----------



## kobra860

Lakers have just had an awful year. It's been a nightmare for them.


----------



## Zen

^^It's been a rollercoaster ride for Lakers this season., Mostly downs though

Anybody following all the drama going on in Clippers?


----------



## Ether

Hassan Martin :mark:


----------



## Notorious

Posterizer said:


> ^^It's been a rollercoaster ride for Lakers this season., Mostly downs though
> 
> Anybody following all the drama going on in Clippers?


I heard rumors a couple weeks ago that Blake Griffin & DeAndre Jordan were unhappy there. Has anything new come out?


----------



## kobra860

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Kobe still gonna come back before Rose tho. :yodawg


lol. :westbrook2


----------



## Notorious

Jordan Crawford just got a technical for yelling And-1. Fucking NBA refs.


----------



## Zen

Notorious said:


> I heard rumors a couple weeks ago that Blake Griffin & DeAndre Jordan were unhappy there. Has anything new come out?


Yup, it's still like that, but with CP3 added in there as being a source of their problems. Jordan is unhappy basically cause he isn't playing as much as Griffin, depsite the fact that Griffin is a better player and Jordan has an atrocious free throw %. 

Also Vinny Del ***** isn't really in control of the team and he'll probably get fired if they don't ATLEAST make the WC Semi's, but don't think that's new.


----------



## Brye

Posterizer said:


> Yup, it's still like that, but with CP3 added in there as being a source of their problems. Jordan is unhappy basically cause he isn't playing as much as Griffin, depsite the fact that Griffin is a better player and Jordan has an atrocious free throw %.
> 
> Also Vinny Del ***** isn't really in control of the team and he'll probably get fired if they don't ATLEAST make the WC Semi's, but don't think that's new.


CP3 didn't sign there long term, did he? I don't remember hearing anything.

Interested as fuck as to what he'll do if he doesn't stay.


----------



## Notorious

CP3 is a free agent this offseason. Slim chance he leaves the Clippers though.


----------



## Zen

CP3 is this franchise's superstar, they won't let him go. WHen does Jordan's contract expire?


----------



## Freeloader

Notorious said:


> Jordan Crawford just got a technical for yelling And-1. Fucking NBA refs.


That was fucking dumb.


----------



## Zen

Apparently DeAndre Jordan's free throw % is 39%.... and he wonders why he doesn't play in the 4th


----------



## Magic

Jordan should be happy that he's been overpaid about 5 million dollars per year like a lot of other centers.


----------



## Zen

Blake Griffin was one of the reasons he got that amount. Yet he's the one who's complaining about Blake.


----------



## Zen

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9165554/kevin-durant-oklahoma-city-thunder-fined-25000-nba-menacing-gesture

FUCKING RIDICULOUS


----------



## B-Dawg

After watching the video showing the Refs rigging so many Lakers games, I can't help but to be happy that Kobe tore his achilles. KARMA.


----------



## Tater

Posterizer said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9165554/kevin-durant-oklahoma-city-thunder-fined-25000-nba-menacing-gesture
> 
> FUCKING RIDICULOUS


On the one hand, it is fucking ridiculous to be fining players for stuff like this.

On the other hand, they know the rules and that is unacceptable. Durant should know better.


----------



## Zen

It's fucking ridiculous to having something like that against the rules in the first place.

:reggie :reggie :reggie :reggie :reggie :reggie :reggie :reggie


----------



## BruiserKC

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I think ya'll need to chill the fukk out.
> 
> He's probably not going to retire or anything like that.
> 
> Look at Nique in 93 and Hardaway in Miami, they had CAREER YEARS after an ACL tear.
> 
> Kobe is a guy who thrives on motivation and loves proving everybody wrong. He's going to come back harder than ever imo especially with all the modern day resources that's going to help improve his recovery and recovery period. I'm not saying he's going to have a career year or anything ridiculous like that but I wouldn't question his heart and will power. His desire will be there and his skill level is high enough to overcome any regression in his explosion and athleticism.
> 
> EDIT: That video was hard to watch. SadBe . I still lol'd at his response to the last question.


They didn't have the mileage on their body that Kobe has on his right now. Kobe is pretty much the equivalent of a 40-year-old at this stage of his career. He continues to go out there every night and want to play 45 minutes or so, it was a matter of time before his body said it had enough. 

If this injury took place about 5 years ago, I'd say Kobe comes back as good as ever. Plus, he had also said he was planning on walking away after next season when his contract expired. I see him coming back, but he won't be the same player he was.


----------



## Chip Kelly

:lol @ JVG shitting all over Boozers defense


----------



## Joel

jerichosjacket said:


> :lol @ JVG shitting all over Boozers defense


Absolutely correct though.

We need to sit out Deng now. If Noah isn't gonna be fit for the play offs, then fuck this shit.


----------



## MoveMent

Celtics beat the Knicks in 6


----------



## Chip Kelly

Joel said:


> Absolutely correct though.
> 
> We need to sit out Deng now. If Noah isn't gonna be fit for the play offs, then fuck this shit.


Ya before Noah went out i would have said the bulls and pacers were the closest threat to the heat in the east (i refuse to consider the knicks a threat until they prove something in the playoffs) but without Noah the bulls are in trouble. They could really use Asik right about now.


----------



## Ether

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

MELO killing Paul George so far.


----------



## Ether

Solomon Jones sucks

COPE.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Joel said:


> Absolutely correct though.
> 
> We need to sit out Deng now. If Noah isn't gonna be fit for the play offs, then fuck this shit.


Boozer has defense??? :bosh

And hell yes Deng is way too banged up, we need to play him less minutes the rest of the season.


----------



## Ether

Indiana getting all of the calls and still down by 13 :lmao


----------



## Ether

Great, Melo has one arm.


----------



## ABrown

Woodson had Melo, with one arm, getting ready to come off the bench with a 10 ten point lead. This guy...


----------



## Ether

2 seed


----------



## MoveMent

abrown0718 said:


> Woodson had Melo, with one arm, getting ready to come off the bench with a 10 ten point lead. This guy...


Melo wants that scoring title.


----------



## Notorious

This is gonna be the first time the Celtics aren't the favorites in a 1st round series since 2005.

Shall be interesting.

We know Pierce loves playing in MSG. Hopefully KG's healthy. Jeff Green is the X-Factor. Bradley's offense, especially his shooting stroke seems to be coming around back to where they were last season over recent games. Courtney Lee, Bass & Crawford have also looked good. Jason Terry is ass but I'm hoping at worst he pulls a Keyon Dooling from last season: Plays like shit during the season but steps it up in during the playoffs. Shavlik Randolph is a good hustle guy.

I like our chances tbh. Especially considering the style of play from the Knicks. History has shown that living and dying by the three doesn't work in the playoffs. Although I'm a little skeptical of if the Celtics can turn it on considering there is no Rondo and him turning his game up in the playoffs is a big reason for the Celtics playoff success.


----------



## Ether

Melo vs KG is the clear match up to watch here. Felton vs Bradley also is key. JR Smith is obviously the X factor on the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious

Why would Melo vs. KG be a matchup? I doubt KG guards Melo that much, if at all. Jeff Green will be the primary defender on Carmelo.

Bradley will probably guard J.R. and whoever else is playing guard with him defends Felton.

Oh I god I miss Rondo & Sully :bron3


----------



## Ether

I meant matchup in terms of KG getting in Melos head/throwing his game off


----------



## Champ

Notorious said:


> History has shown that living and dying by the three doesn't work in the playoffs.


it can work. 2009 magic and 2011 mavs come to mind.

they could use chandler though.


----------



## Notorious

The Mavs were a jump-shooting team but they didn't really live and die by the three.

The 09 Magic, yes. But how far did that take the Magic in other years besides that? I can recall 2011 when the Hawks killed the Magic by letting Dwight get his and strictly focusing on the Magic's three point shooters, nullifying them.


Oh wow Faried got hurt today. Looks like an ankle sprain. So no Gallo and Lawson is playing injured, they can't afford to either lose Faried or have him playing hurt too.


----------



## WWE

Lol hack a Dwight 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

Notorious said:


> This is gonna be the first time the Celtics aren't the favorites in a 1st round series since 2005.
> 
> Shall be interesting.
> 
> We know Pierce loves playing in MSG. Hopefully KG's healthy. Jeff Green is the X-Factor. Bradley's offense, especially his shooting stroke seems to be coming around back to where they were last season over recent games. Courtney Lee, Bass & Crawford have also looked good. Jason Terry is ass but I'm hoping at worst he pulls a Keyon Dooling from last season: Plays like shit during the season but steps it up in during the playoffs. Shavlik Randolph is a good hustle guy.
> 
> I like our chances tbh. Especially considering the style of play from the Knicks. History has shown that living and dying by the three doesn't work in the playoffs. Although I'm a little skeptical of if the Celtics can turn it on considering there is no Rondo and him turning his game up in the playoffs is a big reason for the Celtics playoff success.


I expect Pierce and KG to turn back the clock and if Jeff Green keeps playing the way he's been playing the C's will be tough, but I still see us winning in 6. Tyson, KMART, and Camby will be all good to go (knock on wood), and word is SHEED should be back by the end of the week so we've got our goons back. Normally I would agree with you about living and dying by the 3, but JR finally realized he can get the rim. Same with Shump. He's been much more aggressive getting the rim and FINISHING lately. As long as we don't get step back, fade away JR I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Notorious

I think if the Celtics steal one of the first two games in MSG then they win the series. If not, the Knicks win.


----------



## Tater

There needs to be new names for the "Hack a Shaq" technique when it is used for different players. Hack rhymes with Shaq, so that worked. Hack a Howard doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Roger Sterling

I don't buy the Knicks as legit contenders.


----------



## Ether

Collins just resigned as 76ers coach lel


----------



## Stall_19

Tater said:


> There needs to be new names for the "Hack a Shaq" technique when it is used for different players. Hack rhymes with Shaq, so that worked. Hack a Howard doesn't have the same ring to it.


Swipe a Dwight?


----------



## Zen

Ether said:


> Collins just resigned as 76ers coach lel


Well nobody saw that coming.....


----------



## ABrown

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Spurs end game defense is absurdly good and effective.


----------



## Zen

Lakers did well to hang out. Without Kobe and Nash, just one more win away


----------



## WWE

Cory Joseph... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

So with the Lakers tonight...the only way the Jazz make the playoffs is if the Lakers lose to the Rockets on Wednesday and they win their last two games, which are at Minnesota and against the Grizzlies at home.

I don't think the Jazz will win both and the Lakers lose to the Rockets.


----------



## Ether

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao


I would have *LOVED* to play them in the first round

Knicks in 3


----------



## Zen

I remember Kobe saying during his interview prepare for Spurs, now it looks to be more like prepare for Oklahoma.


----------



## HardKoR

Fucking Spurs, they are not anywhere near the team they were earlier in the season. They need to pull their shit together. No reason to have giving that game to the lakers.


----------



## Notorious

Ether said:


> I would have *LOVED* to play them in the first round
> 
> Knicks in 3


Do you post on RealGM?


----------



## Zen

HardKoR said:


> Fucking Spurs, they are not anywhere near the team they were earlier in the season. They need to pull their shit together. No reason to have giving that game to the lakers.


What's the update on Tony Parker?


----------



## Ether

Notorious said:


> Do you post on RealGM?


I used to, but I stopped nearly as soon as I joined this site.


----------



## Tater

Stall_19 said:


> Swipe a Dwight?


Smite a Dwight?

When it's Tiago Splitter...

Splatter a Splitter?

lol


----------



## MoveMent

Ether said:


> I would have *LOVED* to play them in the first round
> 
> Knicks in 3


They give up before game 4? :lmao


----------



## Ether

MoveMent said:


> They give up before game 4? :lmao


Yep

Just like last year when Al Jefferson/Jazz did before game 4, that was hilarious.


----------



## Zen

You should feel lucky to have avoided Bulls. :side:


----------



## Notorious

Ether said:


> I used to, but I stopped nearly as soon as I joined this site.


Ah. I only post on the Celtics board over there nowadays. Got banned from the general board for posting "Raps in 4"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether

Notorious said:


> Ah. I only post on the Celtics board over there nowadays. Got banned from the general board for posting "Raps in 4"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao

Mods on there are shit, the highlight of my time there was a thread in the gen board that went like 17 pages and arguing with a guy who said it was okay to abuse women or some shit because they're below "us", was probably thread of the year.


----------



## Zen

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao


I love seeing the twitter responses by people taking it seriously lol.


----------



## Notorious

Ether said:


> :lmao
> 
> Mods on there are shit, the highlight of my time there was a thread in the gen board that went like 17 pages and arguing with a guy who said it was okay to abuse women or some shit because they're below "us", was probably thread of the year.


Mods on there are terrible and incredibly biased. They hate the Celtics & Knicks especially.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR

Posterizer said:


> What's the update on Tony Parker?


Nothing that I know of, just that he sucked it up tonight on field goals. I turned the TV off as soon as the buzzard went off.


----------



## Zen

Spurs gonna play eith Warriors or GS, who would you rather have?


----------



## Tater

Posterizer said:


> Spurs gonna play eith Warriors or GS, who would you rather have?


Hmmm... that's a tough one. I'm thinking GS sounds less tough than the Warriors.


----------



## Ether

^:lmao


----------



## ABrown

Notorious said:


> Mods on there are terrible and incredibly biased. They hate the Celtics & Knicks especially.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I only mess with the Knicks board. Lurk the GS board once in a while. The GB? :lmao continuous Heat/Laker circle jerk


----------



## Roger Sterling

Fuck I don't want the Spurs in round 1.

Rockets need to lose.

EDIT: I used to post on Realgm, but the mods are ......s


----------



## Ether

abrown0718 said:


> I only mess with the Knicks board. Lurk the GS board once in a while. The GB? :lmao continuous Heat/Laker circle jerk


I always laugh for like at least a minute whenever I see a Sky_Knicks post, GOAT.


----------



## WWE

Posterizer said:


> Spurs gonna play eith Warriors or GS, who would you rather have?


Urr? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

WTF if anything the Knicks should be sad they don't play ATL in the first round. That team continuously does great or good in the regular season then chokes in the playoffs. :lol



Posterizer said:


> Spurs gonna play eith Warriors or GS, who would you rather have?


----------



## Arcade

The Rockets should stay at the 7th if they want to have any chance on making it to the 2nd round in the playoffs. They should have a chance to win at least 2 games against the Spurs. Denver would most likely sweep the Rockets.


----------



## Zen

Dragonballfan said:


> WTF if anything the Knicks should be sad they don't play ATL in the first round. That team continuously does great or good in the regular season then chokes in the playoffs. :lol


Lol i had a potato moment. I meant Rockets or Warriors


----------



## Ether

I'd take my chances with Houston


----------



## Zen

I'd rather see a Spurs/houston tbh


----------



## El Barto

Lakers just won't die. Gotta hand it to them. They want that first round beatdown really badly.


----------



## Zen

Against OKC yea, really unfortunate series of events


----------



## The Lady Killer

DIRK = 25k man. :hb

DIRK


----------



## IMPULSE

the only good thing about the playoff is the the rockets and thunders not playing each other. that series would be unbearable to watch unless you muted it. the commentary would be so redundant and the half time shows would just anger you after a while.

NBA needs a NIT like tournament so the Wizards could ball on the rest of the league. My excitement for next season was through the roof until I realized how injury prone this team is.


----------



## WWE

Anyone think they will cancel the celtics game tomorrow night because of the bombing? They cancelled the Bruins game tonight because of it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

Oh man I hope the Bulls get the 5th seed. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a Bulls vs. Pacers series.

But for the simple fact that if the Bulls get the 6th seed, Miami's schedule to get the ECF would just be so unfair. They already have one of the worst playoff teams in recent memory in the 1st round with Milwaukee, then in the 2nd round they would play either Brooklyn or Atlanta.

#CHICAGOFOR5THPLEASE
#SAVETHEPLAYOFFS


----------



## Joel

So happy Noah and Gibson are back.

Thibs kinda pissing me off. Mohammed should be in the rotation. Dude has proved he is useful, plus we're not using enough players a game, so others are getting worked hard.

Deng shoudn't even be playing right now. We NEED Deng and Noah fit for the play offs more than anyone.


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics & Pacers game for tomorrow canceled and won't be re-scheduled.


----------



## B-Dawg

Orlando's 25th anniversary is next season and they're going to wear throwback uniforms in select games! :mark:


----------



## Brye

Notorious said:


> The Celtics & Pacers game for tomorrow canceled and won't be re-scheduled.


Same thing with the Bruins tonight. And with no real implications on the line for that game (I don't think) I completely understand it.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah the league says that since the Pacers have clinched the 3rd seed and the Celtics clinched the 7th seed that they won't re-schedule it as it won't affect seeding.


----------



## DesolationRow

Steph Curry is the god of the three point shot. :mark:


----------



## Zen

Hope the surgery went well!


----------



## IMPULSE

if the lakers win against the rockets they will get the spurs. a lot of laker fans think the spurs were ducking them. 

i'll have to watch a whole playoff series on mute and the lakers might put up a respectable fight in the first round.


----------



## Zen

They would get OKC wouldn't they


----------



## Dub

OKC clinched the number 1 seed


----------



## IMPULSE

No, the Rockets loss means that the seventh seed is up for grabs. Now Wednesday's game is interesting to me as I need the Rockets to save me from repetitive commentary Armageddon. 

The Jazz are still alive which I find amusing for some reason.


----------



## Zen

I like they not giving up that easy, gonna be an exciting Wednesday


----------



## Tater

Well well well... things suddenly don't look so dire for the Lakers anymore. With the Rockets losing to the Suns tonight, the Lakers can now beat them on Wednesday and get the 7 seed. That means getting a banged up Spurs team instead of the Thunder. The Lakers chances of beating the Spurs are infinitely better than the the Thunder. Parker is banged up. Ginobli is hurt. Diaw is hurt. Jackson is gone. The Lakers just won a game against them too. They'd have to feel pretty decent about that playoff matchup.


----------



## TAR

Im going for the underdogs to take the 8th spot from the Lakers.
Cmon Utah!


----------



## Zen

Utah can still win and not make it if Lakers win


----------



## Notorious

Houston better not fucking lose tomorrow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

WE BELIEVE LAKERS


----------



## El Conquistador

My condolences to you an Kobe, UDK.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Notorious said:


> Houston better not fucking lose tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So basically if Lakers & Utah win Houston is out???


----------



## Tater

Dragonballfan said:


> So basically if Lakers & Utah win Houston is out???


Houston is locked into the playoffs.

If the Lakers win, they are the 7 and Houston is the 8, no matter what the Jazz do.

If Houston wins and the Jazz win, Houston is the 7 and the Jazz are the 8.

Basically, the Jazz have to win and have the Lakers lose to get in.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Tater said:


> Houston is locked into the playoffs.
> 
> If the Lakers win, they are the 7 and Houston is the 8, no matter what the Jazz do.
> 
> If Houston wins and the Jazz win, Houston is the 7 and the Jazz are the 8.
> 
> Basically, the Jazz have to win and have the Lakers lose to get in.


Ah cool thanks for explaining it for me, haven't paid much attention to the West lately since Kobe's injury


----------



## Tater

Dragonballfan said:


> Ah cool thanks for explaining it for me, haven't paid much attention to the West lately since Kobe's injury


Yeah no prob. Everyone was talking Lakers or Jazz for the 8 because Phoenix sucks and no one thought the Rockets would lose to them. When they lost that game, it opened things up.


----------



## Notorious

Once again, Houston better not fucking lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

DRAGIC


----------



## Ether

Knicks sign Quentin Richardson

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I could probably research this but I'll ask anyway

Assuming the Heat, Knicks, Pacers advance out of round one, who would Indy be up against? It would be New York right? I'd love to see a New York/Indiana playoff series again, like the good old days ... I'd also like the possibility of going to the ECF before having Lebron ruin my life for the second year in a row as he punks Paul George.


----------



## Joel

Yes, they would play Knicks.

But Pacers will not get past the first round :side: And neither are Knicks :side:

The second round will be Chicago vs Boston and that's that.


----------



## Notorious

Chicago with Rose vs. Boston with Rondo :mark:

:side:


----------



## MoveMent

T-MAC BACK


----------



## Notorious

Spurs just signed their death sentence.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Spurs signed TMac?!?


----------



## WWE

McGrady to the spurs?

Damn

Parker
Green
Leonard
Duncan
Splitter


Second Unit possibility

Joseph?
Ginobli(Injured)*Neal*
McGrady
Diaw(Injured)*Blair*
Bonner

With Mills, and colo and and some guy named Aron Baines as back up

Not bad..


----------



## Notorious

I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs are a first round exit this year, with or without McGrady. They're really banged up. Let's not forget that Parker is also playing injured.

I like the chances of both the Rockets & Lakers to upset them due to those circumstances, especially the Rockets considering how fast paced and athletic they are.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Joel said:


> Yes, they would play Knicks.
> 
> But Pacers will not get past the first round :side: And neither are Knicks :side:
> 
> The second round will be Chicago vs Boston and that's that.


Yeah that wouldn't surprise me, actually. 

It'd be nice to see SA in the Finals again, I find it funny how ESPN does the "boring" chants all over the Spurs past championship performances.


----------



## WWE

the spurs are 4-0 when competing for the NBA Championships, out of the 4 times they've gone to the finals. they've won each and every time.

If they face Houston, they have the confidence going in because they won the season series 3-1. I don't know about the seasons series which the Lakers but I know the spurs beat them before so its 1-1 for all i know


----------



## Dragonballfan

MoveMent said:


> T-MAC BACK


WTF why would the spurs sign him? He's even worse than Stephen Jackson at this point in their careers :no:


----------



## Arcade

McGrady is with the Spurs? Looks like that homeless bum has now found a home.


----------



## Nicky Flash

Looks like T-Mac will finally win his first playoff series


----------



## Zen

Spurs sign Tracy McGrady

Oh yeah!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Portland losers of 12 in a row


----------



## Zen

^Hahahahaha

Bulls tied for fifth, we just need to beat the wizards to clinch it! Can't wait for tomorrow!! Lakers/Houston Jazz/Grizzlies Bulls/Wizards Hawk/Knicks


----------



## Dragonballfan

Holy fuck that Tank city gif is epic :lmao

Ugh I can just tell my Bulls will probably choke right when we need them to win, they need to stop John Wall. I think the Bulls can take the Nets in a series... 

If the Bulls get the 6th spot they facing Indiana right???


----------



## Joel

We can take Indiana as well. In fact, I think Indiana is dropping off a bit now and Nets would be a tougher task. I wouldn't have said that a month ago, but shit changes quick.

Anyone think Rose will return for the Play Offs?

(New Play Off thread will be made sometime tomorrow)


----------



## Basel

I love all the possible scenarios tonight. Go Lakers! I'll feel a lot more confident playing the Spurs than the Thunder. Hopefully Memphis takes care of business against Utah and then the Lakers come out and take care of business against Houston. Dwight's team in Orlando was not better than this Lakers team (even without Kobe, despite the record) and I can see us surprising people - IF we get the 7th seed. Oklahoma City would run us out of their building as well as Staples.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Joel said:


> Anyone think Rose will return for the Play Offs?


I wish, he would have said something by now right??? This is how i feel now


----------



## Basel

Kobe is going to return from his torn Achilles before Derrick Rose comes back from injury.


----------



## Tater

Zombie Hitler will rise and rule the world with his Nazi zombie army before Derrick Rose is feeling man enough to get back on the court.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:lmao Somebody went too damn far with this one :rose2 :rose2


----------



## El Conquistador

Joel said:


> We can take Indiana as well. In fact, I think Indiana is dropping off a bit now and Nets would be a tougher task. I wouldn't have said that a month ago, but shit changes quick.
> 
> Anyone think Rose will return for the Play Offs?
> 
> (New Play Off thread will be made sometime tomorrow)


No chance at all.


----------



## Magic

why do we need a playoff thread? seems UNNECESSARY.


lol @ returning. the guy will probably retire, he obviously has no confidence in himself. I literally hope he has the worst season ever next year and is no longer a superstar. That would possibly be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Notorious

Who cares about Rose? Shit is old news. It's RONDO time. Can't wait for his epic return in game 3.

#THERETURN
#THEGREENKNIGHTRISES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

Notorious said:


> Who cares about Rose? Shit is old news. It's RONDO time. Can't wait for his epic return in game 3.
> 
> #THERETURN
> #THEGREENKNIGHTRISES
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is he going to be able to come back this year??? :shocked:


----------



## Notorious

I'm sure he would if the Celtics would let him. He began shooting around with the team a couple weeks ago but I don't know how far along he is. The thing about Rondo that most people don't know is that he didn't suffer a full ACL tear like Rose, Shumpert, Rubio, etc. He only suffered a partial tear and his timetable was only 4-6 months.

Rondo initially wanted to play through the injury but was pretty much forced to shut it down for the season.

------------------------------------------------------------

On a side note, I'm leling thinking back at all the hype people used to give Derrick Williams on WF.


----------



## Headliner

So........Miami/OKC rematch right? Or do people see potential upsets.


----------



## Joel

Red Viper said:


> why do we need a playoff thread? seems UNNECESSARY.


Thread already over the limit. Expecting a lot of posts in the Play Offs, so it is very NECESSARY.

Miami are definitely getting to the finals. But I won't be surprised in OKC slips up somehwere.


----------



## Magic

last year's thread had like 16000 posts. da fuck do you mean over the limit? if notorious and I weren't premium it would have gotten that high again. :hayden3

also I could easily see OKC getting "upset" in the playoffs, the West always has potential for upsets.


----------



## Notorious

The WE BELIEVE ROCKETS vs. the Celtics in RONDO's legendary return will be the Finals me thinks.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Nash shot .497 FG, .438 3P, .922 FT this year. Do they count that as the 50/40/90 club or do they not round?


----------



## Joel

Red Viper said:


> last year's thread had like 16000 posts. da fuck do you mean over the limit? if notorious and I weren't premium it would have gotten that high again. :hayden3
> 
> also I could easily see OKC getting "upset" in the playoffs, the West always has potential for upsets.


Last year I was in uni. This year I am a graduate. THINGS CHANGE, MAGIC. THINGS CHANGE.

How scared are you feeling, btw Magic?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Have they mentioned what day the playoffs start? is it this weekend or next week?


----------



## Joel

This weekend (20th).


----------



## Magic

Joel said:


> Last year I was in uni. This year I am a graduate. THINGS CHANGE, MAGIC. THINGS CHANGE.
> 
> How scared are you feeling, btw Magic?


scared of what?


----------



## The Lady Killer

Guessing losing tonight and Utah winning?


----------



## IMPULSE

can someone find me teams that are supposed to upset OKC? I thought the Spurs would beat them, but that probably isn't happened. 

i can't see the clippers getting out the west. the nuggets don't have gallo and the grizzlies are just .... i change my mind on them every day.

now if the wizards were in the west they would probably come out and stomp on the heat.

grizzlies are going to try to win b/c they get home court in their series if they win despite being the 5th seed.


----------



## Bushmaster

When I was in NJ/NY my cousin said he'd be in Boston and wanted to catch a Celtics playoff game. He said he would be around maybe the 2nd round and I instantly said they'll be gone by then lol. Can't wait for the playoffs :mark:


----------



## El Barto

Predictions for tonight. Utah wins and the Rockets end the Lakers season. GS wins to keep the 6th.

Edit: Utah is being Utah. Losing big right now


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn the wizards ain't even trying to win. 27-8 Three min left in the first 

EDIT: well fuck me now the bulls are choking the lead away fpalm


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

The Spurs are resting T-Mac for tonight. It lists him as a inactive player


----------



## TomahawkJock

Whoever gets the 7 seed will beat the Spurs in the first round. It's that T-Mac curse. He has never gotten past the first round...


----------



## HardKoR

I swear these we are going to lose in the first round to the damn Lakers. I really hope Pop pulls something out of his ass, because this is in no fucking way the same team that I saw the first 60 games. I see no fucking confidence, no ball movement and they make every team (including the Lakers) look like a defensive juggernaut.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Well looks like Utah's out already and Lakers in unless they can make a comeback in 5 minutes..


----------



## Notorious

If the Jazz were smart, they'd fire Tyrone Corbin, let Millsap & Jefferson walk and try to move up in the draft to get a PG, Burke could be a good fit along with Hayward, Favors and Kanter.


----------



## Arcade




----------



## Xile44

NY is gonna be eating on Saturday, Celtics at Knicks, Bulls @ Nets. Can't F'n wait


----------



## Bushmaster

T-Mac is on the Spurs. When the hell did this happen, thought he was in Europe. Guy is only 33 and done which is sad since he was just.as good as Kobe back in his prime.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Steph Curry now holds the record for most threes made in a season. Curry is GOAT.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Is Rose going to stop being a bitch and return the playoffs? 

Of course not.

Because he's a bitch.

I don't know about other Bulls fans, but I've pretty much turned on DRose.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Mikey Damage said:


> Is Rose going to stop being a bitch and return the playoffs?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Because he's a bitch.
> 
> I don't know about other Bulls fans, but I've pretty much turned on DRose.


:rose3



TomahawkJock said:


> Steph Curry now holds the record for most threes made in a season. Curry is GOAT.


Curry is gonna shatter Ray Allen's record.


----------



## Stall_19

Gasol showing how great a player he can be when he's not limited to the Kobe System.


----------



## B-Dawg

HOLY FUCK PARSONS


----------



## Notorious

PARSONS. WHAT A FUCKING GUY :mark:


----------



## Scorpion95

PARSONS


----------



## Notorious

Playoff matchups set.

(1) Miami vs. (8) Milwaukee
(4) Brooklyn vs. (5) Chicago
(3) Indiana vs. (6) Atlanta
(2) New York vs. (7) Boston

(1) Oklahoma City vs. (8) Houston
(4) LA Clippers vs. (5) Memphis
(3) Denver vs. (6) Golden State
(2) San Antonio vs. (7) LA Lakers


----------



## Stall_19

The West is going to be awesome this year.


----------



## WWE

Notorious said:


> Playoff matchups set.
> 
> (1) Miami vs. (8) Milwaukee
> (4) Brooklyn vs. (5) Chicago
> (3) Indiana vs. (6) Atlanta
> (2) New York vs. (7) Boston
> 
> (1) Oklahoma City vs. (8) Houston
> (4) LA Clippers vs. (5) Memphis
> (3) Denver vs. (6) Golden State
> (2) San Antonio vs. (7) LA Lakers




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Miami beats Milwaukee 
Brooklyn beats Chicago 
Indiana beats Atlanta 
New York beats boston

... I don't even know about the western conference.


----------



## StarzNBarz

I've made my illustrious return to say...



LET'S GO CELTICS!


----------



## Tater

That Parsons shot to send it to OT was just _ridiculous_. The Lakers still pulled it out though. This game was the difference between losing in the first round to the Thunder and having a chance against the Spurs. The other side of this is Harden against the Thunder in the first round. Pau with another trip dub like a boss. If the Lakers beat the Spurs, I could realistically see them getting past the Nuggets or the Warriors in the 2nd round. We could yet still see a Lakers/Thunder WCF.

Playoffs start on Sunday!


----------



## peep4life

If Lakers beat Spurs Denver would run them out of the building. Still don't think they'll beat Spurs..Rockets might have won that game if Harden didn't jack up shot after shot

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater

Denver at full strength would run them out of the building. Denver is not at full strength though.


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers stand absolutely no chance against Denver, especially with Denver having home court. The only player Denver is missing is Gallo and Wilson Chandler is better than him anyway.

But that's too far ahead, it's not even a forgone conclusion that the Lakers will beat Spurs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY

Time for a repeat run for DEM HEATS!


----------



## Zen

WHAT A FINALE!! Bulls got 5th and Lakers got 7th cant wait for playoffs, Gonna post my predictions soonn


----------



## Tater

Notorious said:


> The Lakers stand absolutely no chance against Denver, especially with Denver having home court. The only player Denver is missing is Gallo and Wilson Chandler is better than him anyway.


It's not just a case of Gallo being out. Mozgov fractured his thumb today. Faried has been out with a sprained ankle. Lawson has been playing with a plantar fascia tear.

It really sucks because I would have liked to have seen what the Nuggets could have done in the playoffs at full strength.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> The Lakers stand absolutely no chance against Denver, especially with Denver having home court. The only player Denver is missing is Gallo and Wilson Chandler is better than him anyway.
> 
> But that's too far ahead, it's not even a forgone conclusion that the Lakers will beat Spurs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hey notorious, worry about your own damn team. :agree:


----------



## Magic

Stall_19 said:


> Gasol showing how great a player he can be when he's not limited to the Kobe System.


I'd love to flame you but that wouldn't help matters. If you knew anything about the Lakers you would know this has nothing to do with Kobe whatsoever. Like not even a percentage to do with Kobe. It has to do with how Pringles was using him in the offense and not letting him work the low post, until a few games ago when Kobe and Pau started to work the two man offense with Pau in the post like they used to and Pau got back into form and Pringles gave him touches where he belongs.


----------



## Dub

Red Viper said:


> hey notorious, worry about your own damn team. :agree:


Which team? Heat?Celtics?Houston? You have to be specific.


----------



## Zen

WOw Nuggets finish with a 38-3 home record, is the Bulls 1995 39-2 the best ever?


----------



## TN Punk

Posterizer said:


> WOw Nuggets finish with a 38-3 home record, is the Bulls 1995 39-2 the best ever?


The Celtics has the best record...I think they lost one. Magic lost 2 in 90s I think...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

TN Punk said:


> The Celtics has the best record...I think they lost one. Magic lost 2 in 90s I think...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup you are correct.
Really proud of the Bulls team this season, fought hard.


----------



## Dash24

No excuses. We played downright dreadful tonight and OKC probably sweeps unless Harden gets hot and we steal one game at home.


----------



## Zen

(1) *Miami* vs. (8) Milwaukee (4-1)
(4) Brooklyn vs. (5) *Chicago * (4-2)
(3) *Indiana* vs. (6) Atlanta (4-1)
(2) *New York* vs. (7) Boston (4-3) - This one was quite hard for me

(1) *Oklahoma City* vs. (8) Houston (4-1)
(4) *LA Clippers* vs. (5) Memphis (4-3)
(3) *Denver* vs. (6) Golden State (4-3)
(2) San Antonio vs. (7) *LA Lakers* (4-3)


----------



## MoveMent

I'm looking forward to the Bulls/Nets series but I really want the Bulls to advance and face the Celtics in the second round. Nobody has struggle games together quite like the Celtics and Bulls.


----------



## Basel

Go Lakers. I think we're taking the Spurs out in 6.


----------



## Zen

MoveMent said:


> I'm looking forward to the Bulls/Nets series but I really want the Bulls to advance and face the Celtics in the second round. Nobody has struggle games together quite like the Celtics and Bulls.


We'll be playing Heat....


----------



## MoveMent

Posterizer said:


> We'll be playing Heat....


Ah damn really? So Knick/Celtics get the winner of Pacers/Hawks. That's no fun.

Well Celtics are accustomed to knocking the Hawks out the playoffs though I doubt they'll beat the Pacers. Just gotta get past Melo.


----------



## Zen

WC is as unpredictable as ever


----------



## Mikey Damage

Not going to lie. 

I'll give the Lakers a good chance vs Denver. Shame that the Nugs lost Gallo. Could be something. Now, they're very vulnerable.


----------



## El Barto

Miami vs. Milwaukee (4-0) Miami
Brooklyn vs. Chicago (4-3) Brooklyn
Indiana vs. Atlanta (4-0) Indiana
New York vs. Boston (4-2) NYC

Oklahoma City vs. Houston (4-1) OKC
LA Clippers vs. Memphis (4-3) Memphis
Denver vs. Golden State (4-2) Denver
San Antonio vs. LA Lakers (4-2) Spurs


----------



## PRODIGY

_Miami vs. Milwaukee_ (4-0) Miami
_Brooklyn vs. Chicago_ (3-4) Chi Town
_Indiana vs. Atlanta_ (4-1) Indiana
_New York vs. Boston_ (4-1) New York

_Oklahoma City vs. Houston_ (4-0) OKC
_LA Clippers vs. Memphis_ (4-3) Lob City
_Denver vs. Golden State_ (3-4) Golden State - Curry will become a God in this series.
_San Antonio vs. LA Lakers_ (4-2) Spurs


----------



## Zen

Mikey Damage said:


> Not going to lie.
> 
> I'll give the Lakers a good chance vs Denver. Shame that the Nugs lost Gallo. Could be something. Now, they're very vulnerable.


Yea same here, if they beat Spurs, who look like how they were during the end two games of the playoffs last season, only this time, playoffs haven't even begun, such a banged up team.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Can't wait for Saturday :mark:

Get ready to crown the Pacers NBA Champions :agree:


----------



## Zen

^^:kobe


----------



## Notorious

Red Viper said:


> hey notorious, worry about your own damn team. :agree:


Oh shut the hell up. I'll talk about whatever and whoever I want to.

But I'll make sure to let you know the same thing when you're bitching about Derrick Rose or when you're in here crying and complaining because the Heat are getting the most attention from the media.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

Bitching about Derrick Rose? I've never once bitched about Derrick Rose but rather laughed at his pathetic approach of being a "leader" and "superstar" of his team.

Complaining about the media attention of the Heat? I don't like it because they never focus on other teams, I sure as hell don't want more moronic reporters talking about the Lakers if that's what you're getting at. I'd rather hear about what the Nuggets/Pacers/Warriors/etc are doing than having a 24/7 update on the life and times of the Miami Heat.


Also your statement was laughable. We can possibly upset heat but don't stand a chance in hell against the Nuggets? Seriously? Aside from their impressive home court, they really aren't a team made for the playoffs. No I'm not talking about them lacking a go to guy in the crunch time as they clearly have that in Lawson and Iggy or whoever else wants to step up on a certain night. I'm talking about their coach's gameplan, their defense, their pacing, and the high tempo pace they love to play at. That style of play isn't favoured in the playoffs and that's why those teams haven't won a championship...well I can't even remember a high tempo team like the Nuggets winning a championship. The Lakers have played three of those in their last couple of games in the Rockets, Warriors, and Spurs(all teams that are ranked highly on offense) and have done a rather impressive job when playing them near the end of the season. I don't even know how you can come to the conclusion of us having a chance against the Spurs, with injuries and all, and yet not the Nuggets.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I see a Knicks/Spurs final. With my beloved Knicks winning it of course.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck game 3 of of Bulls and Nets are on NBA TV. Am I the only one who doesn't have NBA TV?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bulls will win their series in 6 games. That is all :rose2



Xile44 said:


> Fuck game 3 of of Bulls and Nets are on NBA TV. Am I the only one who doesn't have NBA TV?


I don't either who da fuck pays for that shit??? :bosh

Time to start streaming i guess


----------



## WWE

They had Westbrook play just so he could continue his streak.. I'm betting ya

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44

Dragonballfan said:


> Bulls will win their series in 6 games. That is all :rose2
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either who da fuck pays for that shit??? :bosh
> 
> Time to start streaming i guess


Who ever wins game 1 IMO gets the edge in the series. Winning game 1 is so important. 

Brooklyn in 6

Deron is putting up his best numbers of his career post ASG.

He's gonna be the difference maker.

Is Noah playing?


----------



## Dragonballfan

Xile44 said:


> Who ever wins game 1 IMO gets the edge in the series. Winning game 1 is so important.
> 
> Brooklyn in 6
> 
> Deron is putting up his best numbers of his career post ASG.
> 
> He's gonna be the difference maker.
> 
> Is Noah playing?


I feel if the Bulls can win either game 1 or 2 at Brooklyn then they have a better chance of winning the series early. Don't want to get to that 7th game...

Deron is gonna get his, how we play everyone else will be crucial to the series. 

Noah barely played against Wizards, probably saving himself for this series.


----------



## Joel

Xile44 said:


> Who ever wins game 1 IMO gets the edge in the series. Winning game 1 is so important.
> 
> Brooklyn in 6
> 
> Deron is putting up his best numbers of his career post ASG.
> 
> He's gonna be the difference maker.
> 
> Is Noah playing?


Everyone but Rose are available. Well Rose is medically available, but we're not going to get into this again.

I think if Bulls win one of the first two in Brooklyn then it's lights out for Nets. And tbh, I see them winning one.


----------



## Xile44

Nets can take one in Chi Town to. They have the 2nd best road record since PJ was hired. A great road team. I expect both teams to split the home and home games.

Like I said, if we win Game 1 the odds are in favor of us and vice versa for the Bulls. 

Hard to predict tbh. Series could go either way.


----------



## Notorious

Red Viper said:


> Bitching about Derrick Rose? I've never once bitched about Derrick Rose but rather laughed at his pathetic approach of being a "leader" and "superstar" of his team.


:kobe

***** please. You're the main person in here always bitching about Rose. Do you have amnesia? You were just in here two days ago calling Rose a bitch and a pussy and how you hope he has one of the worst seasons ever next year. You've probably complained about Rose more than anyone in this thread this season.



> Complaining about the media attention of the Heat? I don't like it because they never focus on other teams, I sure as hell don't want more moronic reporters talking about the Lakers if that's what you're getting at. I'd rather hear about what the Nuggets/Pacers/Warriors/etc are doing than having a 24/7 update on the life and times of the Miami Heat.


When the Nuggets, Pacers & Warriors start bringing in ratings like the Heat do, then they'll get talked about like Miami does. Throughout this whole season you've been complaining about the attention that Miami gets, hell, you were even complaining because the Heat were getting the most attention while they were on a 27 game win streak. I'm not saying I want to see Heat talk 24/7, but if any team deserves to be the most talked about team in the NBA it's Miami. After all, they are pretty clearly the best team in the NBA.



> Also your statement was laughable. We can possibly upset heat but don't stand a chance in hell against the Nuggets? Seriously?


When did I ever say the Lakers could upset the Heat? I have never said that. Never. Maybe you believe that but you're significantly in the minority about that and for good reason.



> Aside from their impressive home court, they really aren't a team made for the playoffs. No I'm not talking about them lacking a go to guy in the crunch time as they clearly have that in Lawson and Iggy or whoever else wants to step up on a certain night. I'm talking about their coach's gameplan, their defense, their pacing, and the high tempo pace they love to play at. That style of play isn't favoured in the playoffs and that's why those teams haven't won a championship...well I can't even remember a high tempo team like the Nuggets winning a championship. The Lakers have played three of those in their last couple of games in the Rockets, Warriors, and Spurs(all teams that are ranked highly on offense) and have done a rather impressive job when playing them near the end of the season. I don't even know how you can come to the conclusion of us having a chance against the Spurs, with injuries and all, and yet not the Nuggets.


Look I'll admit that me saying the Lakers have absolutely no chance whatsoever was an over-exaggeration but I don't think they'll beat the Nuggets. If I were betting, I'd bet against them beating the Spurs too.

But anyway, the Nuggets this season have been one of the greatest home teams in NBA history while the Lakers have been a mediocre road team. They're on like a 29 game home winning streak. That right there by itself is a significant advantage for the Nuggets.

And I never said the Nuggets would win a championship. Is a high-tempo team likely to win a title? No, they're not. But can they win a playoff series? Hell yes they can. I don't think the Nuggets playing a high-tempo offensive game will prevent them for being able to beat the Lakers. I don't know why people magically think a team won't be able to play a fast-paced game in the playoffs, if the Nuggets can control the pace of the game, best believe the game will be high-paced. On a side note, I don't know why people make up this myth that a high-tempo team can't win a title. If the SSOL Suns gave any effort on defense they would have for sure won a title. We've just yet to see many high-tempo offensive teams that are also great defensively. The Thunder last year were a top 5 highest paced team and also a great defensive team...they made it all the way to the Finals so no I wouldn't say a high-paced team can't have playoff success. You just have to be able to get it done on both ends, which very few have mastered.

And speaking of defense, what the fuck are you talking about with the Nuggets defense? You do realize they are a top 5 defense aka they are ELITE defensively. Fun fact: The Nuggets and the Thunder are the only teams in the NBA that rank in the top 5 of both offense and defense. It seems like you just assume that high-paced teams are bad defensive teams, I recall you doing the same a couple weeks ago with the Rockets. With the Nuggets this is not the case at all. If you think defense will be an issue for them, you're deluded.

And while I think Karl might be slightly overrated, I don't have any reluctance to believe he can outcoach Pringles. None at all.


----------



## IMPULSE

the rockets have a chance of upsetting if they can convince KD that the 50/40/90 only counts if he maintains it during the playoffs. he plays a different game w/ that stat on the mind it's really safe and leads to the bad passes, which commentators called improved playmaking.

should i care about the eastern conference?


----------



## Notorious

My official predictions
Heat over Bucks in 5 (I think Jennings or Ellis or both get hot for one game and steal it)tt
Bulls over Nets in 6
Pacers over Hawks in 6
Knicks-Celtics (If we get the Celtics from the reg. season, Knicks 5; if the Celtics step their game up for the playoffs like they've done over the years then Celtics in 6)

Thunder over Rockets in 5 (Harden gets hot for one game and steals one)
Clippers over Grizzlies in 7
Nuggets over Warriors in 7 (I think both teams will protect their homecourt, the Nuggets are best home team in NBA and Warriors playoff crowd is no joke)
Spurs over Lakers in 7


----------



## Xile44

Heat beat Bucks 4-0
Nets beat Bulls 4-2
Knicks beat Celtics 4-3
Pacers beat Hawks 4-3

Thunder beat Rockets 4-1
Clips beat Griz 4-3
SAS beat Lakers 4-1
Den beat Warriors 4-2


----------



## Notorious

Some news.

- Doug Collins has officially stepped down as Sixers coach.
- Cavs fire Byron Scott.
- Pistons fire Lawrence Frank.
- O.J. Mayo opts out of his contract and will become a FA.
- The NBA has announced that flopping rules will be more "strict" in the playoffs. There will be no warnings, players will be immediately fined and if a repeat offender, suspended.

Also a fun fact. Michael Beasley had more FGA this season than points.


----------



## Aid

lol Michael Beasley.


----------



## Tater

Notorious said:


> - The NBA has announced that flopping rules will be more "strict" in the playoffs. There will be no warnings, players will be immediately fined and if a repeat offender, suspended.


:lmao

Now that is some hilarious bullshit right there if I've ever heard it. The Heat are one of the worst flopping teams in the league and there ain't a chance in hell that Stern would suspend one of them in the playoffs.


----------



## Headliner

I think KG is going to retire after they lose to the Knicks in the first round. It's best for him at this point.


----------



## Notorious

I think KG will retire regardless of the Celtics playoff outcome.

And if KG retires, I wonder if Pierce would retire as well. The original plan was for the Big 3, including Ray to all retire together but of course that plan is ruined. I'm curious if KG & Pierce would stick to the commitment.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just made a bet with some Celtic fans at work. Hopefully the Knicks don't disappoint me and actually show up.


----------



## Headliner

It would make sense. There's no reason for Pierce to continue if KG goes. Time to build for the future.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Heat in 4
Celtics in 6
Pacers in 6
Bulls in 6

Thunder in 5
Spurs in 6
Nuggets in 6
Clipper in 7


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> :kobe
> 
> ***** please. You're the main person in here always bitching about Rose. Do you have amnesia? You were just in here two days ago calling Rose a bitch and a pussy and how you hope he has one of the worst seasons ever next year. You've probably complained about Rose more than anyone in this thread this season.


Do you know the definition of the word complaining? I don't think you do because what I was doing was certainly not complaining. I find the situation pathetic and hilarious at the same type because of my Rose trolling, but I've never really cared(except for fantasy) if he returned or not.



> When the Nuggets, Pacers & Warriors start bringing in ratings like the Heat do, then they'll get talked about like Miami does. Throughout this whole season you've been complaining about the attention that Miami gets, hell, you were even complaining because the Heat were getting the most attention while they were on a 27 game win streak. I'm not saying I want to see Heat talk 24/7, but if any team deserves to be the most talked about team in the NBA it's Miami. After all, they are pretty clearly the best team in the NBA.


well I already said why I complainined about it why you decided to repeat yourself as if I don't know why they get the most attention. I find it extremely annoying and would rather hear about more teams than that one team, also this has nothing to do with actual basketball but more to do with analysts/basketball sites that talk about the Heat all the time so this has nothing to do with "worry about your own team" shit that I said. Nice try though.



> When did I ever say the Lakers could upset the Heat? I have never said that. Never. Maybe you believe that but you're significantly in the minority about that and for good reason.


I meant Spurs.



> Look I'll admit that me saying the Lakers have absolutely no chance whatsoever was an over-exaggeration but I don't think they'll beat the Nuggets. If I were betting, I'd bet against them beating the Spurs too.
> 
> But anyway, the Nuggets this season have been one of the greatest home teams in NBA history while the Lakers have been a mediocre road team. They're on like a 29 game home winning streak. That right there by itself is a significant advantage for the Nuggets.
> 
> And I never said the Nuggets would win a championship. Is a high-tempo team likely to win a title? No, they're not. But can they win a playoff series? Hell yes they can. I don't think the Nuggets playing a high-tempo offensive game will prevent them for being able to beat the Lakers. I don't know why people magically think a team won't be able to play a fast-paced game in the playoffs, if the Nuggets can control the pace of the game, best believe the game will be high-paced. On a side note, I don't know why people make up this myth that a high-tempo team can't win a title. If the SSOL Suns gave any effort on defense they would have for sure won a title. We've just yet to see many high-tempo offensive teams that are also great defensively. The Thunder last year were a top 5 highest paced team and also a great defensive team...they made it all the way to the Finals so no I wouldn't say a high-paced team can't have playoff success. You just have to be able to get it done on both ends, which very few have mastered.
> 
> And speaking of defense, what the fuck are you talking about with the Nuggets defense? You do realize they are a top 5 defense aka they are ELITE defensively. Fun fact: The Nuggets and the Thunder are the only teams in the NBA that rank in the top 5 of both offense and defense. It seems like you just assume that high-paced teams are bad defensive teams, I recall you doing the same a couple weeks ago with the Rockets. With the Nuggets this is not the case at all. If you think defense will be an issue for them, you're deluded.
> 
> And while I think Karl might be slightly overrated, I don't have any reluctance to believe he can outcoach Pringles. None at all.



I honestly don't know what stat tells you that they're top 5 because their defensive rating is around 10th in the league, 23rd in PPA, and 11th in opponent FG% so I would love to know what stat tells you they're top 5 and how they could be top 5 in anything with those numbers being nowhere close to top 5 defensively. Furthermore they were letting up 101 points against them per game. That is not a very good number whatsoever considering the pace. They were going into shootouts and straight up outdoing them offensively as they were scoring 106 PPG, how are they going to do that in the playoffs when everything slows down, defense becomes more important, and you need your defensive stars to step up. Too bad the Nuggets only have one true defensive star in Iggy and Iggy won't be guarding either Pau or Dwight which is the Lakers new plan of attack.

Yes I'm well aware that Karl could outcoach Pringles, but he's really not that much better of a coach as far as I'm concerned and he doesn't have Dwight Howard guarding the paint. The Nuggets love going inside to attack, Iggy/Lawson are both great at getting to the rim, but will they be able to score if Dwight Howard continues to dominate the paint? I highly doubt it as it will be a repeat of what we did to them last year.


btw, Rockets let up the third most points per game and 17th FG% for opponents. FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH YOUR USELESS RANKINGS.


----------



## Notorious

The "worry about your own team" shit was stupid anyway. If I would've praised the Lakers you wouldn't have said a damn thing, but since I didn't, I need to worry about my own team. This is the NBA thread. I'll talk about whatever team I want to. I don't give a fuck if you like what I have to say or not.

And as far as the Nuggets defense goes, yeah I looked in the wrong column. They're the #11 defense in the NBA. So yeah, they're not elite but they're still a good defense. Unless you're deluded enough to think that being a top 11 defense isn't being a good defense. Either way my point still stands, defense won't be an issue for them in the playoffs. UJust because a team is fast-paced doesn't automatically mean they can't score in a halfcourt offense. And with the joke of a defense that the Lakers have, especially their perimeter defense, I still like the Nuggets chances.

The Rockets are 16th in defense in the NBA, meaning they're an average defensive team while you on the other day tried to make it seem like they're an atrocious defensive team. And offensive/defensive rating is the best way to determine the best offenses and defenses in the league, not PPG or points allowed.

And LOL at George Karl not being that much of a better coach than D'Antoni. Just LOL.


----------



## El Barto




----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> The "worry about your own team" shit was stupid anyway. If I would've praised the Lakers you wouldn't have said a damn thing, but since I didn't, I need to worry about my own team. This is the NBA thread. I'll talk about whatever team I want to. I don't give a fuck if you like what I have to say or not.
> 
> And as far as the Nuggets defense goes, yeah I looked in the wrong column. They're the #11 defense in the NBA. So yeah, they're not elite but they're still a good defense. Unless you're deluded enough to think that being a top 11 defense isn't being a good defense. Either way my point still stands, defense won't be an issue for them in the playoffs. UJust because a team is fast-paced doesn't automatically mean they can't score in a halfcourt offense. And with the joke of a defense that the Lakers have, especially their perimeter defense, I still like the Nuggets chances.
> 
> The Rockets are 16th in defense in the NBA, meaning they're an average defensive team while you on the other day tried to make it seem like they're an atrocious defensive team. And offensive/defensive rating is the best way to determine the best offenses and defenses in the league, not PPG or points allowed.
> 
> And LOL at George Karl not being that much of a better coach than D'Antoni. Just LOL.


No, points against and FG% is the most telling thing about a defense as far as I'm concerned. Pretty sure defensive rating is pace adjusted and that literally means nothing as it just makes high tempo teams come off good defensively when they're still letting in a massive amount of points like the Nuggets/Rockets are. 

lol George Karl is awful.


----------

